# LJ friends and gifts.



## mafe

*LJ meeting in Luxemburg parc, Paris - Copenhagen.*

*LJ meeting in Luxemburg parc, Paris - Copenhagen.*
The great Sodabowski meets MaFe the vintage architect

Yes it sounds like a funny movie, but at the end of the day, it was a warm meeting amongst two fellow Lumber Jocks.

I travel to Paris app. once a month to spend time with my fiancée Caroline, and it showed out Sodabowski lives just around the corner from Caroline there…
So after Sodabowski and I have had some conversations on Lj, we agree that it would be fine to meet and say hello the next time I would be here, and this was the time.

*The day came.*
We agreed to meet in front of the Luxemburg parc, and I explained that I would come on my black bicycle wearing my six piece hat, and a shoulder bag - Sodabowski would be in dark jacket and jeans, and with his camera, almost like a rendezvous now. Smiles.
And so we did; we said hallo and I think I felt a warm person here in the cold but mild Paris. We went for the main gate, and I saw my favorite woman was there, an old French woman that sells warm chestnuts there in the winter and ice in the summer. As I said to Sodabowski I always wish to give her a big kiss, but I feel sure she would plant a strong hand in my face if I did, so I just bought some chest nuts, and we walked in the park, eating warm chestnuts.









(Bee houses in the park).
As we walked we talked about LJ, what we see, and our common passion for photography, we even had the same cameras, but also politics and more sensitive subjects was with us on this walk, always with interest and understanding.
Yes Sodabowski is a warm and knowing guy no doubt.









(Pavilion for the rain and a place for the parks people).
We spoke of architecture, about what a shame it is, that no one will spend this little extra any more, to make something 'grand', something with a heart and soul, like the little pavilions in the park.









(Detail of water outlet).
That sometimes it's needed with big leaders to do some big things, but that we did not feel impressed by the present French leader that makes 'grand' plans but do nothing, except to use it for politics.
Sodabowski told me of a wonderful place in Paris where they cut veneer and that they have such wonderful things, so we agree to do that next time I will be in Paris.








(Sculpture or dance; we were not the only once to have a talk here).
We both share this passion for photography, so when we saw these guys we both needed to take a picture, this was more than two gardeners having a deserved brake.









(Caught in the hack't).
And they were surprised for our interest and smiled after been held for ever in the cameras pixels.









(Sodabowski meets MaFe / Canon meets Canon).
Yes here he is the big Sodabowski, taking a picture of he knows what.









(This one is on you Sodabowski).
No comments…









(Thoughts in the woods).
And like this we float around the park, and after to a brasserie for a beer, we decided to try some from Corsica, and this might have been a bad idea, since we both got a terrible headache from this one beer (I had two, but the other was not from there).
So for now we said goodbye with a big strong hug and a smile on the lips, and agreed that if my neck is ok to meet Monday for an espresso in the center of Paris, where I have some errands to do for a friend.









(Look what I got!).
On the walk I got not only one, but two presents, I did not expect that at all.
I got a little piece of wood from a tree in the family city of Sodabowski (I don't remember what city or wood help me!).
And a little hand cut pipe from boxwood, that he had cut himself when he was very young, and he had thought that I was the one person who should have it! Do I need to say I was deeply touched? Thank you so much.









(A grateful smile).
And here me at the end of the day home again, thinking of the day with a big smile as you can see.

*THANK YOU Sodabowski!!!*









(The box).
While we are in Paris, I want to show you one of my latest tools.
The reason to show it here is that it's French.
The box in itself is for me a beauty, with handmade hinges, and years of patina.









(The tools).
That it, when I saw this set I fell in love, I can just imagine the man in high hat and elegant dress walking the street in Paris on his way with this box under his arm, probably towards a production place or God knows where.
Imagine how important and proud he must have looked, when he opened this box, and tested the quality, looked with approving gestures to the makers, and then closed the box, and left the room with his pipe smoke after him.









(The maker; E. Buleux).
Yes I can't help it, I'm a dreamer, but just the feeling in the tools, the precision used, the hours spend, to make this set, and the jobs it have probably done, it give a feeling of being able to touch history.
Will I use it a lot for wood working - perhaps not - time will show, but it sure makes me smile, and this is after all what it is all about by the end of the day.

Just like Sodabowski and I did when we said goodbye.
*Best thoughts from my heart, and a big thank you to you Thomas Sodabowski for this fine time,*
Mads


----------



## rdlaurance

mafe said:


> *LJ meeting in Luxemburg parc, Paris - Copenhagen.*
> 
> *LJ meeting in Luxemburg parc, Paris - Copenhagen.*
> The great Sodabowski meets MaFe the vintage architect
> 
> Yes it sounds like a funny movie, but at the end of the day, it was a warm meeting amongst two fellow Lumber Jocks.
> 
> I travel to Paris app. once a month to spend time with my fiancée Caroline, and it showed out Sodabowski lives just around the corner from Caroline there…
> So after Sodabowski and I have had some conversations on Lj, we agree that it would be fine to meet and say hello the next time I would be here, and this was the time.
> 
> *The day came.*
> We agreed to meet in front of the Luxemburg parc, and I explained that I would come on my black bicycle wearing my six piece hat, and a shoulder bag - Sodabowski would be in dark jacket and jeans, and with his camera, almost like a rendezvous now. Smiles.
> And so we did; we said hallo and I think I felt a warm person here in the cold but mild Paris. We went for the main gate, and I saw my favorite woman was there, an old French woman that sells warm chestnuts there in the winter and ice in the summer. As I said to Sodabowski I always wish to give her a big kiss, but I feel sure she would plant a strong hand in my face if I did, so I just bought some chest nuts, and we walked in the park, eating warm chestnuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Bee houses in the park).
> As we walked we talked about LJ, what we see, and our common passion for photography, we even had the same cameras, but also politics and more sensitive subjects was with us on this walk, always with interest and understanding.
> Yes Sodabowski is a warm and knowing guy no doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Pavilion for the rain and a place for the parks people).
> We spoke of architecture, about what a shame it is, that no one will spend this little extra any more, to make something 'grand', something with a heart and soul, like the little pavilions in the park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Detail of water outlet).
> That sometimes it's needed with big leaders to do some big things, but that we did not feel impressed by the present French leader that makes 'grand' plans but do nothing, except to use it for politics.
> Sodabowski told me of a wonderful place in Paris where they cut veneer and that they have such wonderful things, so we agree to do that next time I will be in Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sculpture or dance; we were not the only once to have a talk here).
> We both share this passion for photography, so when we saw these guys we both needed to take a picture, this was more than two gardeners having a deserved brake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Caught in the hack't).
> And they were surprised for our interest and smiled after been held for ever in the cameras pixels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sodabowski meets MaFe / Canon meets Canon).
> Yes here he is the big Sodabowski, taking a picture of he knows what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This one is on you Sodabowski).
> No comments…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Thoughts in the woods).
> And like this we float around the park, and after to a brasserie for a beer, we decided to try some from Corsica, and this might have been a bad idea, since we both got a terrible headache from this one beer (I had two, but the other was not from there).
> So for now we said goodbye with a big strong hug and a smile on the lips, and agreed that if my neck is ok to meet Monday for an espresso in the center of Paris, where I have some errands to do for a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Look what I got!).
> On the walk I got not only one, but two presents, I did not expect that at all.
> I got a little piece of wood from a tree in the family city of Sodabowski (I don't remember what city or wood help me!).
> And a little hand cut pipe from boxwood, that he had cut himself when he was very young, and he had thought that I was the one person who should have it! Do I need to say I was deeply touched? Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (A grateful smile).
> And here me at the end of the day home again, thinking of the day with a big smile as you can see.
> 
> *THANK YOU Sodabowski!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The box).
> While we are in Paris, I want to show you one of my latest tools.
> The reason to show it here is that it's French.
> The box in itself is for me a beauty, with handmade hinges, and years of patina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The tools).
> That it, when I saw this set I fell in love, I can just imagine the man in high hat and elegant dress walking the street in Paris on his way with this box under his arm, probably towards a production place or God knows where.
> Imagine how important and proud he must have looked, when he opened this box, and tested the quality, looked with approving gestures to the makers, and then closed the box, and left the room with his pipe smoke after him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The maker; E. Buleux).
> Yes I can't help it, I'm a dreamer, but just the feeling in the tools, the precision used, the hours spend, to make this set, and the jobs it have probably done, it give a feeling of being able to touch history.
> Will I use it a lot for wood working - perhaps not - time will show, but it sure makes me smile, and this is after all what it is all about by the end of the day.
> 
> Just like Sodabowski and I did when we said goodbye.
> *Best thoughts from my heart, and a big thank you to you Thomas Sodabowski for this fine time,*
> Mads


A wonderful and warm moment of sharing between foreigners, focusing on wonderful things that unite us and not on those things that separate. These days, as the world's cultures seem to be tearing themselves at their seams it is so nice that we have the opportunity to see and applaud those that have no problems reaching across borders in sharing their love of life, humanity, culture, and my favorites also, classical architecture, art and those items that bind us to our past, like the wonderful measuring tools.

And thanks for another wonderful and warm moment of sharing between you, Mads, and the rest of us LJerks that couldn't be there (but wished we could have). This site is another of those things that can unite us in our humanity, even though from differing cultures, rather than separate us. 'Vive le Lumberjocks!'


----------



## alba

mafe said:


> *LJ meeting in Luxemburg parc, Paris - Copenhagen.*
> 
> *LJ meeting in Luxemburg parc, Paris - Copenhagen.*
> The great Sodabowski meets MaFe the vintage architect
> 
> Yes it sounds like a funny movie, but at the end of the day, it was a warm meeting amongst two fellow Lumber Jocks.
> 
> I travel to Paris app. once a month to spend time with my fiancée Caroline, and it showed out Sodabowski lives just around the corner from Caroline there…
> So after Sodabowski and I have had some conversations on Lj, we agree that it would be fine to meet and say hello the next time I would be here, and this was the time.
> 
> *The day came.*
> We agreed to meet in front of the Luxemburg parc, and I explained that I would come on my black bicycle wearing my six piece hat, and a shoulder bag - Sodabowski would be in dark jacket and jeans, and with his camera, almost like a rendezvous now. Smiles.
> And so we did; we said hallo and I think I felt a warm person here in the cold but mild Paris. We went for the main gate, and I saw my favorite woman was there, an old French woman that sells warm chestnuts there in the winter and ice in the summer. As I said to Sodabowski I always wish to give her a big kiss, but I feel sure she would plant a strong hand in my face if I did, so I just bought some chest nuts, and we walked in the park, eating warm chestnuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Bee houses in the park).
> As we walked we talked about LJ, what we see, and our common passion for photography, we even had the same cameras, but also politics and more sensitive subjects was with us on this walk, always with interest and understanding.
> Yes Sodabowski is a warm and knowing guy no doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Pavilion for the rain and a place for the parks people).
> We spoke of architecture, about what a shame it is, that no one will spend this little extra any more, to make something 'grand', something with a heart and soul, like the little pavilions in the park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Detail of water outlet).
> That sometimes it's needed with big leaders to do some big things, but that we did not feel impressed by the present French leader that makes 'grand' plans but do nothing, except to use it for politics.
> Sodabowski told me of a wonderful place in Paris where they cut veneer and that they have such wonderful things, so we agree to do that next time I will be in Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sculpture or dance; we were not the only once to have a talk here).
> We both share this passion for photography, so when we saw these guys we both needed to take a picture, this was more than two gardeners having a deserved brake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Caught in the hack't).
> And they were surprised for our interest and smiled after been held for ever in the cameras pixels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sodabowski meets MaFe / Canon meets Canon).
> Yes here he is the big Sodabowski, taking a picture of he knows what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This one is on you Sodabowski).
> No comments…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Thoughts in the woods).
> And like this we float around the park, and after to a brasserie for a beer, we decided to try some from Corsica, and this might have been a bad idea, since we both got a terrible headache from this one beer (I had two, but the other was not from there).
> So for now we said goodbye with a big strong hug and a smile on the lips, and agreed that if my neck is ok to meet Monday for an espresso in the center of Paris, where I have some errands to do for a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Look what I got!).
> On the walk I got not only one, but two presents, I did not expect that at all.
> I got a little piece of wood from a tree in the family city of Sodabowski (I don't remember what city or wood help me!).
> And a little hand cut pipe from boxwood, that he had cut himself when he was very young, and he had thought that I was the one person who should have it! Do I need to say I was deeply touched? Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (A grateful smile).
> And here me at the end of the day home again, thinking of the day with a big smile as you can see.
> 
> *THANK YOU Sodabowski!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The box).
> While we are in Paris, I want to show you one of my latest tools.
> The reason to show it here is that it's French.
> The box in itself is for me a beauty, with handmade hinges, and years of patina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The tools).
> That it, when I saw this set I fell in love, I can just imagine the man in high hat and elegant dress walking the street in Paris on his way with this box under his arm, probably towards a production place or God knows where.
> Imagine how important and proud he must have looked, when he opened this box, and tested the quality, looked with approving gestures to the makers, and then closed the box, and left the room with his pipe smoke after him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The maker; E. Buleux).
> Yes I can't help it, I'm a dreamer, but just the feeling in the tools, the precision used, the hours spend, to make this set, and the jobs it have probably done, it give a feeling of being able to touch history.
> Will I use it a lot for wood working - perhaps not - time will show, but it sure makes me smile, and this is after all what it is all about by the end of the day.
> 
> Just like Sodabowski and I did when we said goodbye.
> *Best thoughts from my heart, and a big thank you to you Thomas Sodabowski for this fine time,*
> Mads


Wonderful


----------



## Diggerjacks

mafe said:


> *LJ meeting in Luxemburg parc, Paris - Copenhagen.*
> 
> *LJ meeting in Luxemburg parc, Paris - Copenhagen.*
> The great Sodabowski meets MaFe the vintage architect
> 
> Yes it sounds like a funny movie, but at the end of the day, it was a warm meeting amongst two fellow Lumber Jocks.
> 
> I travel to Paris app. once a month to spend time with my fiancée Caroline, and it showed out Sodabowski lives just around the corner from Caroline there…
> So after Sodabowski and I have had some conversations on Lj, we agree that it would be fine to meet and say hello the next time I would be here, and this was the time.
> 
> *The day came.*
> We agreed to meet in front of the Luxemburg parc, and I explained that I would come on my black bicycle wearing my six piece hat, and a shoulder bag - Sodabowski would be in dark jacket and jeans, and with his camera, almost like a rendezvous now. Smiles.
> And so we did; we said hallo and I think I felt a warm person here in the cold but mild Paris. We went for the main gate, and I saw my favorite woman was there, an old French woman that sells warm chestnuts there in the winter and ice in the summer. As I said to Sodabowski I always wish to give her a big kiss, but I feel sure she would plant a strong hand in my face if I did, so I just bought some chest nuts, and we walked in the park, eating warm chestnuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Bee houses in the park).
> As we walked we talked about LJ, what we see, and our common passion for photography, we even had the same cameras, but also politics and more sensitive subjects was with us on this walk, always with interest and understanding.
> Yes Sodabowski is a warm and knowing guy no doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Pavilion for the rain and a place for the parks people).
> We spoke of architecture, about what a shame it is, that no one will spend this little extra any more, to make something 'grand', something with a heart and soul, like the little pavilions in the park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Detail of water outlet).
> That sometimes it's needed with big leaders to do some big things, but that we did not feel impressed by the present French leader that makes 'grand' plans but do nothing, except to use it for politics.
> Sodabowski told me of a wonderful place in Paris where they cut veneer and that they have such wonderful things, so we agree to do that next time I will be in Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sculpture or dance; we were not the only once to have a talk here).
> We both share this passion for photography, so when we saw these guys we both needed to take a picture, this was more than two gardeners having a deserved brake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Caught in the hack't).
> And they were surprised for our interest and smiled after been held for ever in the cameras pixels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sodabowski meets MaFe / Canon meets Canon).
> Yes here he is the big Sodabowski, taking a picture of he knows what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This one is on you Sodabowski).
> No comments…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Thoughts in the woods).
> And like this we float around the park, and after to a brasserie for a beer, we decided to try some from Corsica, and this might have been a bad idea, since we both got a terrible headache from this one beer (I had two, but the other was not from there).
> So for now we said goodbye with a big strong hug and a smile on the lips, and agreed that if my neck is ok to meet Monday for an espresso in the center of Paris, where I have some errands to do for a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Look what I got!).
> On the walk I got not only one, but two presents, I did not expect that at all.
> I got a little piece of wood from a tree in the family city of Sodabowski (I don't remember what city or wood help me!).
> And a little hand cut pipe from boxwood, that he had cut himself when he was very young, and he had thought that I was the one person who should have it! Do I need to say I was deeply touched? Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (A grateful smile).
> And here me at the end of the day home again, thinking of the day with a big smile as you can see.
> 
> *THANK YOU Sodabowski!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The box).
> While we are in Paris, I want to show you one of my latest tools.
> The reason to show it here is that it's French.
> The box in itself is for me a beauty, with handmade hinges, and years of patina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The tools).
> That it, when I saw this set I fell in love, I can just imagine the man in high hat and elegant dress walking the street in Paris on his way with this box under his arm, probably towards a production place or God knows where.
> Imagine how important and proud he must have looked, when he opened this box, and tested the quality, looked with approving gestures to the makers, and then closed the box, and left the room with his pipe smoke after him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The maker; E. Buleux).
> Yes I can't help it, I'm a dreamer, but just the feeling in the tools, the precision used, the hours spend, to make this set, and the jobs it have probably done, it give a feeling of being able to touch history.
> Will I use it a lot for wood working - perhaps not - time will show, but it sure makes me smile, and this is after all what it is all about by the end of the day.
> 
> Just like Sodabowski and I did when we said goodbye.
> *Best thoughts from my heart, and a big thank you to you Thomas Sodabowski for this fine time,*
> Mads


Yeah my friends

This is a great meeting and a great idea
Sorry I can't be with us. a next time in another place I hope

Thanks for the comments


----------



## Bertha

mafe said:


> *LJ meeting in Luxemburg parc, Paris - Copenhagen.*
> 
> *LJ meeting in Luxemburg parc, Paris - Copenhagen.*
> The great Sodabowski meets MaFe the vintage architect
> 
> Yes it sounds like a funny movie, but at the end of the day, it was a warm meeting amongst two fellow Lumber Jocks.
> 
> I travel to Paris app. once a month to spend time with my fiancée Caroline, and it showed out Sodabowski lives just around the corner from Caroline there…
> So after Sodabowski and I have had some conversations on Lj, we agree that it would be fine to meet and say hello the next time I would be here, and this was the time.
> 
> *The day came.*
> We agreed to meet in front of the Luxemburg parc, and I explained that I would come on my black bicycle wearing my six piece hat, and a shoulder bag - Sodabowski would be in dark jacket and jeans, and with his camera, almost like a rendezvous now. Smiles.
> And so we did; we said hallo and I think I felt a warm person here in the cold but mild Paris. We went for the main gate, and I saw my favorite woman was there, an old French woman that sells warm chestnuts there in the winter and ice in the summer. As I said to Sodabowski I always wish to give her a big kiss, but I feel sure she would plant a strong hand in my face if I did, so I just bought some chest nuts, and we walked in the park, eating warm chestnuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Bee houses in the park).
> As we walked we talked about LJ, what we see, and our common passion for photography, we even had the same cameras, but also politics and more sensitive subjects was with us on this walk, always with interest and understanding.
> Yes Sodabowski is a warm and knowing guy no doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Pavilion for the rain and a place for the parks people).
> We spoke of architecture, about what a shame it is, that no one will spend this little extra any more, to make something 'grand', something with a heart and soul, like the little pavilions in the park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Detail of water outlet).
> That sometimes it's needed with big leaders to do some big things, but that we did not feel impressed by the present French leader that makes 'grand' plans but do nothing, except to use it for politics.
> Sodabowski told me of a wonderful place in Paris where they cut veneer and that they have such wonderful things, so we agree to do that next time I will be in Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sculpture or dance; we were not the only once to have a talk here).
> We both share this passion for photography, so when we saw these guys we both needed to take a picture, this was more than two gardeners having a deserved brake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Caught in the hack't).
> And they were surprised for our interest and smiled after been held for ever in the cameras pixels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sodabowski meets MaFe / Canon meets Canon).
> Yes here he is the big Sodabowski, taking a picture of he knows what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This one is on you Sodabowski).
> No comments…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Thoughts in the woods).
> And like this we float around the park, and after to a brasserie for a beer, we decided to try some from Corsica, and this might have been a bad idea, since we both got a terrible headache from this one beer (I had two, but the other was not from there).
> So for now we said goodbye with a big strong hug and a smile on the lips, and agreed that if my neck is ok to meet Monday for an espresso in the center of Paris, where I have some errands to do for a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Look what I got!).
> On the walk I got not only one, but two presents, I did not expect that at all.
> I got a little piece of wood from a tree in the family city of Sodabowski (I don't remember what city or wood help me!).
> And a little hand cut pipe from boxwood, that he had cut himself when he was very young, and he had thought that I was the one person who should have it! Do I need to say I was deeply touched? Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (A grateful smile).
> And here me at the end of the day home again, thinking of the day with a big smile as you can see.
> 
> *THANK YOU Sodabowski!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The box).
> While we are in Paris, I want to show you one of my latest tools.
> The reason to show it here is that it's French.
> The box in itself is for me a beauty, with handmade hinges, and years of patina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The tools).
> That it, when I saw this set I fell in love, I can just imagine the man in high hat and elegant dress walking the street in Paris on his way with this box under his arm, probably towards a production place or God knows where.
> Imagine how important and proud he must have looked, when he opened this box, and tested the quality, looked with approving gestures to the makers, and then closed the box, and left the room with his pipe smoke after him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The maker; E. Buleux).
> Yes I can't help it, I'm a dreamer, but just the feeling in the tools, the precision used, the hours spend, to make this set, and the jobs it have probably done, it give a feeling of being able to touch history.
> Will I use it a lot for wood working - perhaps not - time will show, but it sure makes me smile, and this is after all what it is all about by the end of the day.
> 
> Just like Sodabowski and I did when we said goodbye.
> *Best thoughts from my heart, and a big thank you to you Thomas Sodabowski for this fine time,*
> Mads


What a wonderful account of a lucky meeting. Touching to me.


----------



## woodspark

mafe said:


> *LJ meeting in Luxemburg parc, Paris - Copenhagen.*
> 
> *LJ meeting in Luxemburg parc, Paris - Copenhagen.*
> The great Sodabowski meets MaFe the vintage architect
> 
> Yes it sounds like a funny movie, but at the end of the day, it was a warm meeting amongst two fellow Lumber Jocks.
> 
> I travel to Paris app. once a month to spend time with my fiancée Caroline, and it showed out Sodabowski lives just around the corner from Caroline there…
> So after Sodabowski and I have had some conversations on Lj, we agree that it would be fine to meet and say hello the next time I would be here, and this was the time.
> 
> *The day came.*
> We agreed to meet in front of the Luxemburg parc, and I explained that I would come on my black bicycle wearing my six piece hat, and a shoulder bag - Sodabowski would be in dark jacket and jeans, and with his camera, almost like a rendezvous now. Smiles.
> And so we did; we said hallo and I think I felt a warm person here in the cold but mild Paris. We went for the main gate, and I saw my favorite woman was there, an old French woman that sells warm chestnuts there in the winter and ice in the summer. As I said to Sodabowski I always wish to give her a big kiss, but I feel sure she would plant a strong hand in my face if I did, so I just bought some chest nuts, and we walked in the park, eating warm chestnuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Bee houses in the park).
> As we walked we talked about LJ, what we see, and our common passion for photography, we even had the same cameras, but also politics and more sensitive subjects was with us on this walk, always with interest and understanding.
> Yes Sodabowski is a warm and knowing guy no doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Pavilion for the rain and a place for the parks people).
> We spoke of architecture, about what a shame it is, that no one will spend this little extra any more, to make something 'grand', something with a heart and soul, like the little pavilions in the park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Detail of water outlet).
> That sometimes it's needed with big leaders to do some big things, but that we did not feel impressed by the present French leader that makes 'grand' plans but do nothing, except to use it for politics.
> Sodabowski told me of a wonderful place in Paris where they cut veneer and that they have such wonderful things, so we agree to do that next time I will be in Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sculpture or dance; we were not the only once to have a talk here).
> We both share this passion for photography, so when we saw these guys we both needed to take a picture, this was more than two gardeners having a deserved brake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Caught in the hack't).
> And they were surprised for our interest and smiled after been held for ever in the cameras pixels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sodabowski meets MaFe / Canon meets Canon).
> Yes here he is the big Sodabowski, taking a picture of he knows what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This one is on you Sodabowski).
> No comments…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Thoughts in the woods).
> And like this we float around the park, and after to a brasserie for a beer, we decided to try some from Corsica, and this might have been a bad idea, since we both got a terrible headache from this one beer (I had two, but the other was not from there).
> So for now we said goodbye with a big strong hug and a smile on the lips, and agreed that if my neck is ok to meet Monday for an espresso in the center of Paris, where I have some errands to do for a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Look what I got!).
> On the walk I got not only one, but two presents, I did not expect that at all.
> I got a little piece of wood from a tree in the family city of Sodabowski (I don't remember what city or wood help me!).
> And a little hand cut pipe from boxwood, that he had cut himself when he was very young, and he had thought that I was the one person who should have it! Do I need to say I was deeply touched? Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (A grateful smile).
> And here me at the end of the day home again, thinking of the day with a big smile as you can see.
> 
> *THANK YOU Sodabowski!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The box).
> While we are in Paris, I want to show you one of my latest tools.
> The reason to show it here is that it's French.
> The box in itself is for me a beauty, with handmade hinges, and years of patina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The tools).
> That it, when I saw this set I fell in love, I can just imagine the man in high hat and elegant dress walking the street in Paris on his way with this box under his arm, probably towards a production place or God knows where.
> Imagine how important and proud he must have looked, when he opened this box, and tested the quality, looked with approving gestures to the makers, and then closed the box, and left the room with his pipe smoke after him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The maker; E. Buleux).
> Yes I can't help it, I'm a dreamer, but just the feeling in the tools, the precision used, the hours spend, to make this set, and the jobs it have probably done, it give a feeling of being able to touch history.
> Will I use it a lot for wood working - perhaps not - time will show, but it sure makes me smile, and this is after all what it is all about by the end of the day.
> 
> Just like Sodabowski and I did when we said goodbye.
> *Best thoughts from my heart, and a big thank you to you Thomas Sodabowski for this fine time,*
> Mads


If I may borrow Ricks words again: VIVE LE LUMBERJOCKS!! Yes, indeed! Feel good news is a rare thing in our crazy world….Thank you for bringing some to me!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

mafe said:


> *LJ meeting in Luxemburg parc, Paris - Copenhagen.*
> 
> *LJ meeting in Luxemburg parc, Paris - Copenhagen.*
> The great Sodabowski meets MaFe the vintage architect
> 
> Yes it sounds like a funny movie, but at the end of the day, it was a warm meeting amongst two fellow Lumber Jocks.
> 
> I travel to Paris app. once a month to spend time with my fiancée Caroline, and it showed out Sodabowski lives just around the corner from Caroline there…
> So after Sodabowski and I have had some conversations on Lj, we agree that it would be fine to meet and say hello the next time I would be here, and this was the time.
> 
> *The day came.*
> We agreed to meet in front of the Luxemburg parc, and I explained that I would come on my black bicycle wearing my six piece hat, and a shoulder bag - Sodabowski would be in dark jacket and jeans, and with his camera, almost like a rendezvous now. Smiles.
> And so we did; we said hallo and I think I felt a warm person here in the cold but mild Paris. We went for the main gate, and I saw my favorite woman was there, an old French woman that sells warm chestnuts there in the winter and ice in the summer. As I said to Sodabowski I always wish to give her a big kiss, but I feel sure she would plant a strong hand in my face if I did, so I just bought some chest nuts, and we walked in the park, eating warm chestnuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Bee houses in the park).
> As we walked we talked about LJ, what we see, and our common passion for photography, we even had the same cameras, but also politics and more sensitive subjects was with us on this walk, always with interest and understanding.
> Yes Sodabowski is a warm and knowing guy no doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Pavilion for the rain and a place for the parks people).
> We spoke of architecture, about what a shame it is, that no one will spend this little extra any more, to make something 'grand', something with a heart and soul, like the little pavilions in the park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Detail of water outlet).
> That sometimes it's needed with big leaders to do some big things, but that we did not feel impressed by the present French leader that makes 'grand' plans but do nothing, except to use it for politics.
> Sodabowski told me of a wonderful place in Paris where they cut veneer and that they have such wonderful things, so we agree to do that next time I will be in Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sculpture or dance; we were not the only once to have a talk here).
> We both share this passion for photography, so when we saw these guys we both needed to take a picture, this was more than two gardeners having a deserved brake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Caught in the hack't).
> And they were surprised for our interest and smiled after been held for ever in the cameras pixels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sodabowski meets MaFe / Canon meets Canon).
> Yes here he is the big Sodabowski, taking a picture of he knows what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This one is on you Sodabowski).
> No comments…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Thoughts in the woods).
> And like this we float around the park, and after to a brasserie for a beer, we decided to try some from Corsica, and this might have been a bad idea, since we both got a terrible headache from this one beer (I had two, but the other was not from there).
> So for now we said goodbye with a big strong hug and a smile on the lips, and agreed that if my neck is ok to meet Monday for an espresso in the center of Paris, where I have some errands to do for a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Look what I got!).
> On the walk I got not only one, but two presents, I did not expect that at all.
> I got a little piece of wood from a tree in the family city of Sodabowski (I don't remember what city or wood help me!).
> And a little hand cut pipe from boxwood, that he had cut himself when he was very young, and he had thought that I was the one person who should have it! Do I need to say I was deeply touched? Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (A grateful smile).
> And here me at the end of the day home again, thinking of the day with a big smile as you can see.
> 
> *THANK YOU Sodabowski!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The box).
> While we are in Paris, I want to show you one of my latest tools.
> The reason to show it here is that it's French.
> The box in itself is for me a beauty, with handmade hinges, and years of patina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The tools).
> That it, when I saw this set I fell in love, I can just imagine the man in high hat and elegant dress walking the street in Paris on his way with this box under his arm, probably towards a production place or God knows where.
> Imagine how important and proud he must have looked, when he opened this box, and tested the quality, looked with approving gestures to the makers, and then closed the box, and left the room with his pipe smoke after him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The maker; E. Buleux).
> Yes I can't help it, I'm a dreamer, but just the feeling in the tools, the precision used, the hours spend, to make this set, and the jobs it have probably done, it give a feeling of being able to touch history.
> Will I use it a lot for wood working - perhaps not - time will show, but it sure makes me smile, and this is after all what it is all about by the end of the day.
> 
> Just like Sodabowski and I did when we said goodbye.
> *Best thoughts from my heart, and a big thank you to you Thomas Sodabowski for this fine time,*
> Mads


thank´sfor sharing a wonderfull moment with us mads 
what a nice gesture of Sodabowski 
I´m glad you got such a beautyfull case and messuringtools 
but as the freak I´m on tools myself I also envy you for it and your luck 
to find fine tools…..lol
have some great days down there my freind

Dennis


----------



## Sodabowski

mafe said:


> *LJ meeting in Luxemburg parc, Paris - Copenhagen.*
> 
> *LJ meeting in Luxemburg parc, Paris - Copenhagen.*
> The great Sodabowski meets MaFe the vintage architect
> 
> Yes it sounds like a funny movie, but at the end of the day, it was a warm meeting amongst two fellow Lumber Jocks.
> 
> I travel to Paris app. once a month to spend time with my fiancée Caroline, and it showed out Sodabowski lives just around the corner from Caroline there…
> So after Sodabowski and I have had some conversations on Lj, we agree that it would be fine to meet and say hello the next time I would be here, and this was the time.
> 
> *The day came.*
> We agreed to meet in front of the Luxemburg parc, and I explained that I would come on my black bicycle wearing my six piece hat, and a shoulder bag - Sodabowski would be in dark jacket and jeans, and with his camera, almost like a rendezvous now. Smiles.
> And so we did; we said hallo and I think I felt a warm person here in the cold but mild Paris. We went for the main gate, and I saw my favorite woman was there, an old French woman that sells warm chestnuts there in the winter and ice in the summer. As I said to Sodabowski I always wish to give her a big kiss, but I feel sure she would plant a strong hand in my face if I did, so I just bought some chest nuts, and we walked in the park, eating warm chestnuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Bee houses in the park).
> As we walked we talked about LJ, what we see, and our common passion for photography, we even had the same cameras, but also politics and more sensitive subjects was with us on this walk, always with interest and understanding.
> Yes Sodabowski is a warm and knowing guy no doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Pavilion for the rain and a place for the parks people).
> We spoke of architecture, about what a shame it is, that no one will spend this little extra any more, to make something 'grand', something with a heart and soul, like the little pavilions in the park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Detail of water outlet).
> That sometimes it's needed with big leaders to do some big things, but that we did not feel impressed by the present French leader that makes 'grand' plans but do nothing, except to use it for politics.
> Sodabowski told me of a wonderful place in Paris where they cut veneer and that they have such wonderful things, so we agree to do that next time I will be in Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sculpture or dance; we were not the only once to have a talk here).
> We both share this passion for photography, so when we saw these guys we both needed to take a picture, this was more than two gardeners having a deserved brake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Caught in the hack't).
> And they were surprised for our interest and smiled after been held for ever in the cameras pixels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sodabowski meets MaFe / Canon meets Canon).
> Yes here he is the big Sodabowski, taking a picture of he knows what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This one is on you Sodabowski).
> No comments…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Thoughts in the woods).
> And like this we float around the park, and after to a brasserie for a beer, we decided to try some from Corsica, and this might have been a bad idea, since we both got a terrible headache from this one beer (I had two, but the other was not from there).
> So for now we said goodbye with a big strong hug and a smile on the lips, and agreed that if my neck is ok to meet Monday for an espresso in the center of Paris, where I have some errands to do for a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Look what I got!).
> On the walk I got not only one, but two presents, I did not expect that at all.
> I got a little piece of wood from a tree in the family city of Sodabowski (I don't remember what city or wood help me!).
> And a little hand cut pipe from boxwood, that he had cut himself when he was very young, and he had thought that I was the one person who should have it! Do I need to say I was deeply touched? Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (A grateful smile).
> And here me at the end of the day home again, thinking of the day with a big smile as you can see.
> 
> *THANK YOU Sodabowski!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The box).
> While we are in Paris, I want to show you one of my latest tools.
> The reason to show it here is that it's French.
> The box in itself is for me a beauty, with handmade hinges, and years of patina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The tools).
> That it, when I saw this set I fell in love, I can just imagine the man in high hat and elegant dress walking the street in Paris on his way with this box under his arm, probably towards a production place or God knows where.
> Imagine how important and proud he must have looked, when he opened this box, and tested the quality, looked with approving gestures to the makers, and then closed the box, and left the room with his pipe smoke after him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The maker; E. Buleux).
> Yes I can't help it, I'm a dreamer, but just the feeling in the tools, the precision used, the hours spend, to make this set, and the jobs it have probably done, it give a feeling of being able to touch history.
> Will I use it a lot for wood working - perhaps not - time will show, but it sure makes me smile, and this is after all what it is all about by the end of the day.
> 
> Just like Sodabowski and I did when we said goodbye.
> *Best thoughts from my heart, and a big thank you to you Thomas Sodabowski for this fine time,*
> Mads


Hehehe, hey, I just came back from my sweetheart's place, I'll have a few shots to share too 
And yeah, the Pietra almost killed us!


----------



## NBeener

mafe said:


> *LJ meeting in Luxemburg parc, Paris - Copenhagen.*
> 
> *LJ meeting in Luxemburg parc, Paris - Copenhagen.*
> The great Sodabowski meets MaFe the vintage architect
> 
> Yes it sounds like a funny movie, but at the end of the day, it was a warm meeting amongst two fellow Lumber Jocks.
> 
> I travel to Paris app. once a month to spend time with my fiancée Caroline, and it showed out Sodabowski lives just around the corner from Caroline there…
> So after Sodabowski and I have had some conversations on Lj, we agree that it would be fine to meet and say hello the next time I would be here, and this was the time.
> 
> *The day came.*
> We agreed to meet in front of the Luxemburg parc, and I explained that I would come on my black bicycle wearing my six piece hat, and a shoulder bag - Sodabowski would be in dark jacket and jeans, and with his camera, almost like a rendezvous now. Smiles.
> And so we did; we said hallo and I think I felt a warm person here in the cold but mild Paris. We went for the main gate, and I saw my favorite woman was there, an old French woman that sells warm chestnuts there in the winter and ice in the summer. As I said to Sodabowski I always wish to give her a big kiss, but I feel sure she would plant a strong hand in my face if I did, so I just bought some chest nuts, and we walked in the park, eating warm chestnuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Bee houses in the park).
> As we walked we talked about LJ, what we see, and our common passion for photography, we even had the same cameras, but also politics and more sensitive subjects was with us on this walk, always with interest and understanding.
> Yes Sodabowski is a warm and knowing guy no doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Pavilion for the rain and a place for the parks people).
> We spoke of architecture, about what a shame it is, that no one will spend this little extra any more, to make something 'grand', something with a heart and soul, like the little pavilions in the park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Detail of water outlet).
> That sometimes it's needed with big leaders to do some big things, but that we did not feel impressed by the present French leader that makes 'grand' plans but do nothing, except to use it for politics.
> Sodabowski told me of a wonderful place in Paris where they cut veneer and that they have such wonderful things, so we agree to do that next time I will be in Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sculpture or dance; we were not the only once to have a talk here).
> We both share this passion for photography, so when we saw these guys we both needed to take a picture, this was more than two gardeners having a deserved brake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Caught in the hack't).
> And they were surprised for our interest and smiled after been held for ever in the cameras pixels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sodabowski meets MaFe / Canon meets Canon).
> Yes here he is the big Sodabowski, taking a picture of he knows what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This one is on you Sodabowski).
> No comments…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Thoughts in the woods).
> And like this we float around the park, and after to a brasserie for a beer, we decided to try some from Corsica, and this might have been a bad idea, since we both got a terrible headache from this one beer (I had two, but the other was not from there).
> So for now we said goodbye with a big strong hug and a smile on the lips, and agreed that if my neck is ok to meet Monday for an espresso in the center of Paris, where I have some errands to do for a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Look what I got!).
> On the walk I got not only one, but two presents, I did not expect that at all.
> I got a little piece of wood from a tree in the family city of Sodabowski (I don't remember what city or wood help me!).
> And a little hand cut pipe from boxwood, that he had cut himself when he was very young, and he had thought that I was the one person who should have it! Do I need to say I was deeply touched? Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (A grateful smile).
> And here me at the end of the day home again, thinking of the day with a big smile as you can see.
> 
> *THANK YOU Sodabowski!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The box).
> While we are in Paris, I want to show you one of my latest tools.
> The reason to show it here is that it's French.
> The box in itself is for me a beauty, with handmade hinges, and years of patina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The tools).
> That it, when I saw this set I fell in love, I can just imagine the man in high hat and elegant dress walking the street in Paris on his way with this box under his arm, probably towards a production place or God knows where.
> Imagine how important and proud he must have looked, when he opened this box, and tested the quality, looked with approving gestures to the makers, and then closed the box, and left the room with his pipe smoke after him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The maker; E. Buleux).
> Yes I can't help it, I'm a dreamer, but just the feeling in the tools, the precision used, the hours spend, to make this set, and the jobs it have probably done, it give a feeling of being able to touch history.
> Will I use it a lot for wood working - perhaps not - time will show, but it sure makes me smile, and this is after all what it is all about by the end of the day.
> 
> Just like Sodabowski and I did when we said goodbye.
> *Best thoughts from my heart, and a big thank you to you Thomas Sodabowski for this fine time,*
> Mads


Fantastic story.
Fantastic photography.
Fantastic setting !

Wonderful gift !
Wonderful machinist's tools !

Many people are "warned" that …. Venice and Paris "can never live up to their hype."

In about 2006, my wife and I traveled to Paris, so that I could be evaluated at the Hospital Quinze-Vingts. In total, we spent over three weeks in your city-mostly staying very close to the Tuileries. The doctors needed to see me several times, do numerous tests, and-after the results-other tests.

And … like so many millions before me, and after me, fell in love with Paris.

On our last night there, we took a blanket, a bottle of wine, some bread, and some cheese, headed down to Bir-Hakeim, and … naturally … went to Champs de Mars for the sunset on the grass, beneath the Eiffel Tower.

The memories …. are so vivid, to this day.

Thanks for the pictures. Thanks for the stories. Thanks for the memories.


----------



## MsDebbieP

mafe said:


> *LJ meeting in Luxemburg parc, Paris - Copenhagen.*
> 
> *LJ meeting in Luxemburg parc, Paris - Copenhagen.*
> The great Sodabowski meets MaFe the vintage architect
> 
> Yes it sounds like a funny movie, but at the end of the day, it was a warm meeting amongst two fellow Lumber Jocks.
> 
> I travel to Paris app. once a month to spend time with my fiancée Caroline, and it showed out Sodabowski lives just around the corner from Caroline there…
> So after Sodabowski and I have had some conversations on Lj, we agree that it would be fine to meet and say hello the next time I would be here, and this was the time.
> 
> *The day came.*
> We agreed to meet in front of the Luxemburg parc, and I explained that I would come on my black bicycle wearing my six piece hat, and a shoulder bag - Sodabowski would be in dark jacket and jeans, and with his camera, almost like a rendezvous now. Smiles.
> And so we did; we said hallo and I think I felt a warm person here in the cold but mild Paris. We went for the main gate, and I saw my favorite woman was there, an old French woman that sells warm chestnuts there in the winter and ice in the summer. As I said to Sodabowski I always wish to give her a big kiss, but I feel sure she would plant a strong hand in my face if I did, so I just bought some chest nuts, and we walked in the park, eating warm chestnuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Bee houses in the park).
> As we walked we talked about LJ, what we see, and our common passion for photography, we even had the same cameras, but also politics and more sensitive subjects was with us on this walk, always with interest and understanding.
> Yes Sodabowski is a warm and knowing guy no doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Pavilion for the rain and a place for the parks people).
> We spoke of architecture, about what a shame it is, that no one will spend this little extra any more, to make something 'grand', something with a heart and soul, like the little pavilions in the park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Detail of water outlet).
> That sometimes it's needed with big leaders to do some big things, but that we did not feel impressed by the present French leader that makes 'grand' plans but do nothing, except to use it for politics.
> Sodabowski told me of a wonderful place in Paris where they cut veneer and that they have such wonderful things, so we agree to do that next time I will be in Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sculpture or dance; we were not the only once to have a talk here).
> We both share this passion for photography, so when we saw these guys we both needed to take a picture, this was more than two gardeners having a deserved brake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Caught in the hack't).
> And they were surprised for our interest and smiled after been held for ever in the cameras pixels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sodabowski meets MaFe / Canon meets Canon).
> Yes here he is the big Sodabowski, taking a picture of he knows what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This one is on you Sodabowski).
> No comments…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Thoughts in the woods).
> And like this we float around the park, and after to a brasserie for a beer, we decided to try some from Corsica, and this might have been a bad idea, since we both got a terrible headache from this one beer (I had two, but the other was not from there).
> So for now we said goodbye with a big strong hug and a smile on the lips, and agreed that if my neck is ok to meet Monday for an espresso in the center of Paris, where I have some errands to do for a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Look what I got!).
> On the walk I got not only one, but two presents, I did not expect that at all.
> I got a little piece of wood from a tree in the family city of Sodabowski (I don't remember what city or wood help me!).
> And a little hand cut pipe from boxwood, that he had cut himself when he was very young, and he had thought that I was the one person who should have it! Do I need to say I was deeply touched? Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (A grateful smile).
> And here me at the end of the day home again, thinking of the day with a big smile as you can see.
> 
> *THANK YOU Sodabowski!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The box).
> While we are in Paris, I want to show you one of my latest tools.
> The reason to show it here is that it's French.
> The box in itself is for me a beauty, with handmade hinges, and years of patina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The tools).
> That it, when I saw this set I fell in love, I can just imagine the man in high hat and elegant dress walking the street in Paris on his way with this box under his arm, probably towards a production place or God knows where.
> Imagine how important and proud he must have looked, when he opened this box, and tested the quality, looked with approving gestures to the makers, and then closed the box, and left the room with his pipe smoke after him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The maker; E. Buleux).
> Yes I can't help it, I'm a dreamer, but just the feeling in the tools, the precision used, the hours spend, to make this set, and the jobs it have probably done, it give a feeling of being able to touch history.
> Will I use it a lot for wood working - perhaps not - time will show, but it sure makes me smile, and this is after all what it is all about by the end of the day.
> 
> Just like Sodabowski and I did when we said goodbye.
> *Best thoughts from my heart, and a big thank you to you Thomas Sodabowski for this fine time,*
> Mads


how wonderful
the story of the pipe does indeed warm my heart and bring a tear to my eye!! How very special.

As always, your words, your story-telling makes this an experience even more special. Thank you for sharing it


----------



## toddc

mafe said:


> *LJ meeting in Luxemburg parc, Paris - Copenhagen.*
> 
> *LJ meeting in Luxemburg parc, Paris - Copenhagen.*
> The great Sodabowski meets MaFe the vintage architect
> 
> Yes it sounds like a funny movie, but at the end of the day, it was a warm meeting amongst two fellow Lumber Jocks.
> 
> I travel to Paris app. once a month to spend time with my fiancée Caroline, and it showed out Sodabowski lives just around the corner from Caroline there…
> So after Sodabowski and I have had some conversations on Lj, we agree that it would be fine to meet and say hello the next time I would be here, and this was the time.
> 
> *The day came.*
> We agreed to meet in front of the Luxemburg parc, and I explained that I would come on my black bicycle wearing my six piece hat, and a shoulder bag - Sodabowski would be in dark jacket and jeans, and with his camera, almost like a rendezvous now. Smiles.
> And so we did; we said hallo and I think I felt a warm person here in the cold but mild Paris. We went for the main gate, and I saw my favorite woman was there, an old French woman that sells warm chestnuts there in the winter and ice in the summer. As I said to Sodabowski I always wish to give her a big kiss, but I feel sure she would plant a strong hand in my face if I did, so I just bought some chest nuts, and we walked in the park, eating warm chestnuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Bee houses in the park).
> As we walked we talked about LJ, what we see, and our common passion for photography, we even had the same cameras, but also politics and more sensitive subjects was with us on this walk, always with interest and understanding.
> Yes Sodabowski is a warm and knowing guy no doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Pavilion for the rain and a place for the parks people).
> We spoke of architecture, about what a shame it is, that no one will spend this little extra any more, to make something 'grand', something with a heart and soul, like the little pavilions in the park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Detail of water outlet).
> That sometimes it's needed with big leaders to do some big things, but that we did not feel impressed by the present French leader that makes 'grand' plans but do nothing, except to use it for politics.
> Sodabowski told me of a wonderful place in Paris where they cut veneer and that they have such wonderful things, so we agree to do that next time I will be in Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sculpture or dance; we were not the only once to have a talk here).
> We both share this passion for photography, so when we saw these guys we both needed to take a picture, this was more than two gardeners having a deserved brake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Caught in the hack't).
> And they were surprised for our interest and smiled after been held for ever in the cameras pixels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sodabowski meets MaFe / Canon meets Canon).
> Yes here he is the big Sodabowski, taking a picture of he knows what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This one is on you Sodabowski).
> No comments…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Thoughts in the woods).
> And like this we float around the park, and after to a brasserie for a beer, we decided to try some from Corsica, and this might have been a bad idea, since we both got a terrible headache from this one beer (I had two, but the other was not from there).
> So for now we said goodbye with a big strong hug and a smile on the lips, and agreed that if my neck is ok to meet Monday for an espresso in the center of Paris, where I have some errands to do for a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Look what I got!).
> On the walk I got not only one, but two presents, I did not expect that at all.
> I got a little piece of wood from a tree in the family city of Sodabowski (I don't remember what city or wood help me!).
> And a little hand cut pipe from boxwood, that he had cut himself when he was very young, and he had thought that I was the one person who should have it! Do I need to say I was deeply touched? Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (A grateful smile).
> And here me at the end of the day home again, thinking of the day with a big smile as you can see.
> 
> *THANK YOU Sodabowski!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The box).
> While we are in Paris, I want to show you one of my latest tools.
> The reason to show it here is that it's French.
> The box in itself is for me a beauty, with handmade hinges, and years of patina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The tools).
> That it, when I saw this set I fell in love, I can just imagine the man in high hat and elegant dress walking the street in Paris on his way with this box under his arm, probably towards a production place or God knows where.
> Imagine how important and proud he must have looked, when he opened this box, and tested the quality, looked with approving gestures to the makers, and then closed the box, and left the room with his pipe smoke after him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The maker; E. Buleux).
> Yes I can't help it, I'm a dreamer, but just the feeling in the tools, the precision used, the hours spend, to make this set, and the jobs it have probably done, it give a feeling of being able to touch history.
> Will I use it a lot for wood working - perhaps not - time will show, but it sure makes me smile, and this is after all what it is all about by the end of the day.
> 
> Just like Sodabowski and I did when we said goodbye.
> *Best thoughts from my heart, and a big thank you to you Thomas Sodabowski for this fine time,*
> Mads


What a great story of LumberJocks getting together.

I think this story has to be my favorite.

I love the caliper set. I can only imagine the number and caliber of projects it must have measured over the years.


----------



## stefang

mafe said:


> *LJ meeting in Luxemburg parc, Paris - Copenhagen.*
> 
> *LJ meeting in Luxemburg parc, Paris - Copenhagen.*
> The great Sodabowski meets MaFe the vintage architect
> 
> Yes it sounds like a funny movie, but at the end of the day, it was a warm meeting amongst two fellow Lumber Jocks.
> 
> I travel to Paris app. once a month to spend time with my fiancée Caroline, and it showed out Sodabowski lives just around the corner from Caroline there…
> So after Sodabowski and I have had some conversations on Lj, we agree that it would be fine to meet and say hello the next time I would be here, and this was the time.
> 
> *The day came.*
> We agreed to meet in front of the Luxemburg parc, and I explained that I would come on my black bicycle wearing my six piece hat, and a shoulder bag - Sodabowski would be in dark jacket and jeans, and with his camera, almost like a rendezvous now. Smiles.
> And so we did; we said hallo and I think I felt a warm person here in the cold but mild Paris. We went for the main gate, and I saw my favorite woman was there, an old French woman that sells warm chestnuts there in the winter and ice in the summer. As I said to Sodabowski I always wish to give her a big kiss, but I feel sure she would plant a strong hand in my face if I did, so I just bought some chest nuts, and we walked in the park, eating warm chestnuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Bee houses in the park).
> As we walked we talked about LJ, what we see, and our common passion for photography, we even had the same cameras, but also politics and more sensitive subjects was with us on this walk, always with interest and understanding.
> Yes Sodabowski is a warm and knowing guy no doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Pavilion for the rain and a place for the parks people).
> We spoke of architecture, about what a shame it is, that no one will spend this little extra any more, to make something 'grand', something with a heart and soul, like the little pavilions in the park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Detail of water outlet).
> That sometimes it's needed with big leaders to do some big things, but that we did not feel impressed by the present French leader that makes 'grand' plans but do nothing, except to use it for politics.
> Sodabowski told me of a wonderful place in Paris where they cut veneer and that they have such wonderful things, so we agree to do that next time I will be in Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sculpture or dance; we were not the only once to have a talk here).
> We both share this passion for photography, so when we saw these guys we both needed to take a picture, this was more than two gardeners having a deserved brake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Caught in the hack't).
> And they were surprised for our interest and smiled after been held for ever in the cameras pixels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sodabowski meets MaFe / Canon meets Canon).
> Yes here he is the big Sodabowski, taking a picture of he knows what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This one is on you Sodabowski).
> No comments…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Thoughts in the woods).
> And like this we float around the park, and after to a brasserie for a beer, we decided to try some from Corsica, and this might have been a bad idea, since we both got a terrible headache from this one beer (I had two, but the other was not from there).
> So for now we said goodbye with a big strong hug and a smile on the lips, and agreed that if my neck is ok to meet Monday for an espresso in the center of Paris, where I have some errands to do for a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Look what I got!).
> On the walk I got not only one, but two presents, I did not expect that at all.
> I got a little piece of wood from a tree in the family city of Sodabowski (I don't remember what city or wood help me!).
> And a little hand cut pipe from boxwood, that he had cut himself when he was very young, and he had thought that I was the one person who should have it! Do I need to say I was deeply touched? Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (A grateful smile).
> And here me at the end of the day home again, thinking of the day with a big smile as you can see.
> 
> *THANK YOU Sodabowski!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The box).
> While we are in Paris, I want to show you one of my latest tools.
> The reason to show it here is that it's French.
> The box in itself is for me a beauty, with handmade hinges, and years of patina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The tools).
> That it, when I saw this set I fell in love, I can just imagine the man in high hat and elegant dress walking the street in Paris on his way with this box under his arm, probably towards a production place or God knows where.
> Imagine how important and proud he must have looked, when he opened this box, and tested the quality, looked with approving gestures to the makers, and then closed the box, and left the room with his pipe smoke after him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The maker; E. Buleux).
> Yes I can't help it, I'm a dreamer, but just the feeling in the tools, the precision used, the hours spend, to make this set, and the jobs it have probably done, it give a feeling of being able to touch history.
> Will I use it a lot for wood working - perhaps not - time will show, but it sure makes me smile, and this is after all what it is all about by the end of the day.
> 
> Just like Sodabowski and I did when we said goodbye.
> *Best thoughts from my heart, and a big thank you to you Thomas Sodabowski for this fine time,*
> Mads


Great story Mads. It seems that LJ has brought you a lot of new friends everywhere you go. wonderful! The gifts you got will be an appropriate reminder of the day. The micrometer set is also very nice. Thanks for sharing this warm experience with us. I hope Caroline doesn't find out that you are in love with the chestnut lady!


----------



## Robsshop

mafe said:


> *LJ meeting in Luxemburg parc, Paris - Copenhagen.*
> 
> *LJ meeting in Luxemburg parc, Paris - Copenhagen.*
> The great Sodabowski meets MaFe the vintage architect
> 
> Yes it sounds like a funny movie, but at the end of the day, it was a warm meeting amongst two fellow Lumber Jocks.
> 
> I travel to Paris app. once a month to spend time with my fiancée Caroline, and it showed out Sodabowski lives just around the corner from Caroline there…
> So after Sodabowski and I have had some conversations on Lj, we agree that it would be fine to meet and say hello the next time I would be here, and this was the time.
> 
> *The day came.*
> We agreed to meet in front of the Luxemburg parc, and I explained that I would come on my black bicycle wearing my six piece hat, and a shoulder bag - Sodabowski would be in dark jacket and jeans, and with his camera, almost like a rendezvous now. Smiles.
> And so we did; we said hallo and I think I felt a warm person here in the cold but mild Paris. We went for the main gate, and I saw my favorite woman was there, an old French woman that sells warm chestnuts there in the winter and ice in the summer. As I said to Sodabowski I always wish to give her a big kiss, but I feel sure she would plant a strong hand in my face if I did, so I just bought some chest nuts, and we walked in the park, eating warm chestnuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Bee houses in the park).
> As we walked we talked about LJ, what we see, and our common passion for photography, we even had the same cameras, but also politics and more sensitive subjects was with us on this walk, always with interest and understanding.
> Yes Sodabowski is a warm and knowing guy no doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Pavilion for the rain and a place for the parks people).
> We spoke of architecture, about what a shame it is, that no one will spend this little extra any more, to make something 'grand', something with a heart and soul, like the little pavilions in the park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Detail of water outlet).
> That sometimes it's needed with big leaders to do some big things, but that we did not feel impressed by the present French leader that makes 'grand' plans but do nothing, except to use it for politics.
> Sodabowski told me of a wonderful place in Paris where they cut veneer and that they have such wonderful things, so we agree to do that next time I will be in Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sculpture or dance; we were not the only once to have a talk here).
> We both share this passion for photography, so when we saw these guys we both needed to take a picture, this was more than two gardeners having a deserved brake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Caught in the hack't).
> And they were surprised for our interest and smiled after been held for ever in the cameras pixels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sodabowski meets MaFe / Canon meets Canon).
> Yes here he is the big Sodabowski, taking a picture of he knows what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This one is on you Sodabowski).
> No comments…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Thoughts in the woods).
> And like this we float around the park, and after to a brasserie for a beer, we decided to try some from Corsica, and this might have been a bad idea, since we both got a terrible headache from this one beer (I had two, but the other was not from there).
> So for now we said goodbye with a big strong hug and a smile on the lips, and agreed that if my neck is ok to meet Monday for an espresso in the center of Paris, where I have some errands to do for a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Look what I got!).
> On the walk I got not only one, but two presents, I did not expect that at all.
> I got a little piece of wood from a tree in the family city of Sodabowski (I don't remember what city or wood help me!).
> And a little hand cut pipe from boxwood, that he had cut himself when he was very young, and he had thought that I was the one person who should have it! Do I need to say I was deeply touched? Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (A grateful smile).
> And here me at the end of the day home again, thinking of the day with a big smile as you can see.
> 
> *THANK YOU Sodabowski!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The box).
> While we are in Paris, I want to show you one of my latest tools.
> The reason to show it here is that it's French.
> The box in itself is for me a beauty, with handmade hinges, and years of patina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The tools).
> That it, when I saw this set I fell in love, I can just imagine the man in high hat and elegant dress walking the street in Paris on his way with this box under his arm, probably towards a production place or God knows where.
> Imagine how important and proud he must have looked, when he opened this box, and tested the quality, looked with approving gestures to the makers, and then closed the box, and left the room with his pipe smoke after him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The maker; E. Buleux).
> Yes I can't help it, I'm a dreamer, but just the feeling in the tools, the precision used, the hours spend, to make this set, and the jobs it have probably done, it give a feeling of being able to touch history.
> Will I use it a lot for wood working - perhaps not - time will show, but it sure makes me smile, and this is after all what it is all about by the end of the day.
> 
> Just like Sodabowski and I did when we said goodbye.
> *Best thoughts from my heart, and a big thank you to you Thomas Sodabowski for this fine time,*
> Mads


Hi their Mads, Very cool post and a wonderful day at the park I am sure! It was Funny and surprising to see the photos of the very park that My wife and I had the pleasure of visiting while in Paris on our recent honeymoon in October ! It's a same we couldn't have met here on LJ's before my trip to Paris and we could have met up as well ! As it turns out, I have discovered a fellow L J who is right around the corner from me hear in the States and we are trying to get together soon. I hope our meeting is as wonderful as Yours and Thomas's experience, although I am sure our back drop want be as spectacular !! Anyway, great story and I wish I had come across that beautiful tool set when walking through the streets of Gay Paris !

Thanks for sharing Mads and wish You well, ROB


----------



## Dez

mafe said:


> *LJ meeting in Luxemburg parc, Paris - Copenhagen.*
> 
> *LJ meeting in Luxemburg parc, Paris - Copenhagen.*
> The great Sodabowski meets MaFe the vintage architect
> 
> Yes it sounds like a funny movie, but at the end of the day, it was a warm meeting amongst two fellow Lumber Jocks.
> 
> I travel to Paris app. once a month to spend time with my fiancée Caroline, and it showed out Sodabowski lives just around the corner from Caroline there…
> So after Sodabowski and I have had some conversations on Lj, we agree that it would be fine to meet and say hello the next time I would be here, and this was the time.
> 
> *The day came.*
> We agreed to meet in front of the Luxemburg parc, and I explained that I would come on my black bicycle wearing my six piece hat, and a shoulder bag - Sodabowski would be in dark jacket and jeans, and with his camera, almost like a rendezvous now. Smiles.
> And so we did; we said hallo and I think I felt a warm person here in the cold but mild Paris. We went for the main gate, and I saw my favorite woman was there, an old French woman that sells warm chestnuts there in the winter and ice in the summer. As I said to Sodabowski I always wish to give her a big kiss, but I feel sure she would plant a strong hand in my face if I did, so I just bought some chest nuts, and we walked in the park, eating warm chestnuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Bee houses in the park).
> As we walked we talked about LJ, what we see, and our common passion for photography, we even had the same cameras, but also politics and more sensitive subjects was with us on this walk, always with interest and understanding.
> Yes Sodabowski is a warm and knowing guy no doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Pavilion for the rain and a place for the parks people).
> We spoke of architecture, about what a shame it is, that no one will spend this little extra any more, to make something 'grand', something with a heart and soul, like the little pavilions in the park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Detail of water outlet).
> That sometimes it's needed with big leaders to do some big things, but that we did not feel impressed by the present French leader that makes 'grand' plans but do nothing, except to use it for politics.
> Sodabowski told me of a wonderful place in Paris where they cut veneer and that they have such wonderful things, so we agree to do that next time I will be in Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sculpture or dance; we were not the only once to have a talk here).
> We both share this passion for photography, so when we saw these guys we both needed to take a picture, this was more than two gardeners having a deserved brake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Caught in the hack't).
> And they were surprised for our interest and smiled after been held for ever in the cameras pixels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sodabowski meets MaFe / Canon meets Canon).
> Yes here he is the big Sodabowski, taking a picture of he knows what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This one is on you Sodabowski).
> No comments…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Thoughts in the woods).
> And like this we float around the park, and after to a brasserie for a beer, we decided to try some from Corsica, and this might have been a bad idea, since we both got a terrible headache from this one beer (I had two, but the other was not from there).
> So for now we said goodbye with a big strong hug and a smile on the lips, and agreed that if my neck is ok to meet Monday for an espresso in the center of Paris, where I have some errands to do for a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Look what I got!).
> On the walk I got not only one, but two presents, I did not expect that at all.
> I got a little piece of wood from a tree in the family city of Sodabowski (I don't remember what city or wood help me!).
> And a little hand cut pipe from boxwood, that he had cut himself when he was very young, and he had thought that I was the one person who should have it! Do I need to say I was deeply touched? Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (A grateful smile).
> And here me at the end of the day home again, thinking of the day with a big smile as you can see.
> 
> *THANK YOU Sodabowski!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The box).
> While we are in Paris, I want to show you one of my latest tools.
> The reason to show it here is that it's French.
> The box in itself is for me a beauty, with handmade hinges, and years of patina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The tools).
> That it, when I saw this set I fell in love, I can just imagine the man in high hat and elegant dress walking the street in Paris on his way with this box under his arm, probably towards a production place or God knows where.
> Imagine how important and proud he must have looked, when he opened this box, and tested the quality, looked with approving gestures to the makers, and then closed the box, and left the room with his pipe smoke after him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The maker; E. Buleux).
> Yes I can't help it, I'm a dreamer, but just the feeling in the tools, the precision used, the hours spend, to make this set, and the jobs it have probably done, it give a feeling of being able to touch history.
> Will I use it a lot for wood working - perhaps not - time will show, but it sure makes me smile, and this is after all what it is all about by the end of the day.
> 
> Just like Sodabowski and I did when we said goodbye.
> *Best thoughts from my heart, and a big thank you to you Thomas Sodabowski for this fine time,*
> Mads


As always a fine record of a touching meeting between friends! 
I feel privileged to have been able to share in it!
A beautiful park!
Thank you you Mads!


----------



## Schwieb

mafe said:


> *LJ meeting in Luxemburg parc, Paris - Copenhagen.*
> 
> *LJ meeting in Luxemburg parc, Paris - Copenhagen.*
> The great Sodabowski meets MaFe the vintage architect
> 
> Yes it sounds like a funny movie, but at the end of the day, it was a warm meeting amongst two fellow Lumber Jocks.
> 
> I travel to Paris app. once a month to spend time with my fiancée Caroline, and it showed out Sodabowski lives just around the corner from Caroline there…
> So after Sodabowski and I have had some conversations on Lj, we agree that it would be fine to meet and say hello the next time I would be here, and this was the time.
> 
> *The day came.*
> We agreed to meet in front of the Luxemburg parc, and I explained that I would come on my black bicycle wearing my six piece hat, and a shoulder bag - Sodabowski would be in dark jacket and jeans, and with his camera, almost like a rendezvous now. Smiles.
> And so we did; we said hallo and I think I felt a warm person here in the cold but mild Paris. We went for the main gate, and I saw my favorite woman was there, an old French woman that sells warm chestnuts there in the winter and ice in the summer. As I said to Sodabowski I always wish to give her a big kiss, but I feel sure she would plant a strong hand in my face if I did, so I just bought some chest nuts, and we walked in the park, eating warm chestnuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Bee houses in the park).
> As we walked we talked about LJ, what we see, and our common passion for photography, we even had the same cameras, but also politics and more sensitive subjects was with us on this walk, always with interest and understanding.
> Yes Sodabowski is a warm and knowing guy no doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Pavilion for the rain and a place for the parks people).
> We spoke of architecture, about what a shame it is, that no one will spend this little extra any more, to make something 'grand', something with a heart and soul, like the little pavilions in the park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Detail of water outlet).
> That sometimes it's needed with big leaders to do some big things, but that we did not feel impressed by the present French leader that makes 'grand' plans but do nothing, except to use it for politics.
> Sodabowski told me of a wonderful place in Paris where they cut veneer and that they have such wonderful things, so we agree to do that next time I will be in Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sculpture or dance; we were not the only once to have a talk here).
> We both share this passion for photography, so when we saw these guys we both needed to take a picture, this was more than two gardeners having a deserved brake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Caught in the hack't).
> And they were surprised for our interest and smiled after been held for ever in the cameras pixels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sodabowski meets MaFe / Canon meets Canon).
> Yes here he is the big Sodabowski, taking a picture of he knows what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This one is on you Sodabowski).
> No comments…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Thoughts in the woods).
> And like this we float around the park, and after to a brasserie for a beer, we decided to try some from Corsica, and this might have been a bad idea, since we both got a terrible headache from this one beer (I had two, but the other was not from there).
> So for now we said goodbye with a big strong hug and a smile on the lips, and agreed that if my neck is ok to meet Monday for an espresso in the center of Paris, where I have some errands to do for a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Look what I got!).
> On the walk I got not only one, but two presents, I did not expect that at all.
> I got a little piece of wood from a tree in the family city of Sodabowski (I don't remember what city or wood help me!).
> And a little hand cut pipe from boxwood, that he had cut himself when he was very young, and he had thought that I was the one person who should have it! Do I need to say I was deeply touched? Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (A grateful smile).
> And here me at the end of the day home again, thinking of the day with a big smile as you can see.
> 
> *THANK YOU Sodabowski!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The box).
> While we are in Paris, I want to show you one of my latest tools.
> The reason to show it here is that it's French.
> The box in itself is for me a beauty, with handmade hinges, and years of patina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The tools).
> That it, when I saw this set I fell in love, I can just imagine the man in high hat and elegant dress walking the street in Paris on his way with this box under his arm, probably towards a production place or God knows where.
> Imagine how important and proud he must have looked, when he opened this box, and tested the quality, looked with approving gestures to the makers, and then closed the box, and left the room with his pipe smoke after him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The maker; E. Buleux).
> Yes I can't help it, I'm a dreamer, but just the feeling in the tools, the precision used, the hours spend, to make this set, and the jobs it have probably done, it give a feeling of being able to touch history.
> Will I use it a lot for wood working - perhaps not - time will show, but it sure makes me smile, and this is after all what it is all about by the end of the day.
> 
> Just like Sodabowski and I did when we said goodbye.
> *Best thoughts from my heart, and a big thank you to you Thomas Sodabowski for this fine time,*
> Mads


Mads and Thomas, Your story and another I received today has lifted a very low spirit. I can't tell you enough how good it was for me. I think this was a fantastic meeting and a wonderful experience, I would have loved to be a fly on the wall, as they say, to see it all. There is something that binds those of us that love making things and appreciate with passion well made and clever things. Great story. Thomas is an interesting young man. Mads is way over the top but we love you. I'm thinking about munching on those chestnuts. Ummmmmm


----------



## tdv

mafe said:


> *LJ meeting in Luxemburg parc, Paris - Copenhagen.*
> 
> *LJ meeting in Luxemburg parc, Paris - Copenhagen.*
> The great Sodabowski meets MaFe the vintage architect
> 
> Yes it sounds like a funny movie, but at the end of the day, it was a warm meeting amongst two fellow Lumber Jocks.
> 
> I travel to Paris app. once a month to spend time with my fiancée Caroline, and it showed out Sodabowski lives just around the corner from Caroline there…
> So after Sodabowski and I have had some conversations on Lj, we agree that it would be fine to meet and say hello the next time I would be here, and this was the time.
> 
> *The day came.*
> We agreed to meet in front of the Luxemburg parc, and I explained that I would come on my black bicycle wearing my six piece hat, and a shoulder bag - Sodabowski would be in dark jacket and jeans, and with his camera, almost like a rendezvous now. Smiles.
> And so we did; we said hallo and I think I felt a warm person here in the cold but mild Paris. We went for the main gate, and I saw my favorite woman was there, an old French woman that sells warm chestnuts there in the winter and ice in the summer. As I said to Sodabowski I always wish to give her a big kiss, but I feel sure she would plant a strong hand in my face if I did, so I just bought some chest nuts, and we walked in the park, eating warm chestnuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Bee houses in the park).
> As we walked we talked about LJ, what we see, and our common passion for photography, we even had the same cameras, but also politics and more sensitive subjects was with us on this walk, always with interest and understanding.
> Yes Sodabowski is a warm and knowing guy no doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Pavilion for the rain and a place for the parks people).
> We spoke of architecture, about what a shame it is, that no one will spend this little extra any more, to make something 'grand', something with a heart and soul, like the little pavilions in the park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Detail of water outlet).
> That sometimes it's needed with big leaders to do some big things, but that we did not feel impressed by the present French leader that makes 'grand' plans but do nothing, except to use it for politics.
> Sodabowski told me of a wonderful place in Paris where they cut veneer and that they have such wonderful things, so we agree to do that next time I will be in Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sculpture or dance; we were not the only once to have a talk here).
> We both share this passion for photography, so when we saw these guys we both needed to take a picture, this was more than two gardeners having a deserved brake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Caught in the hack't).
> And they were surprised for our interest and smiled after been held for ever in the cameras pixels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sodabowski meets MaFe / Canon meets Canon).
> Yes here he is the big Sodabowski, taking a picture of he knows what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This one is on you Sodabowski).
> No comments…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Thoughts in the woods).
> And like this we float around the park, and after to a brasserie for a beer, we decided to try some from Corsica, and this might have been a bad idea, since we both got a terrible headache from this one beer (I had two, but the other was not from there).
> So for now we said goodbye with a big strong hug and a smile on the lips, and agreed that if my neck is ok to meet Monday for an espresso in the center of Paris, where I have some errands to do for a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Look what I got!).
> On the walk I got not only one, but two presents, I did not expect that at all.
> I got a little piece of wood from a tree in the family city of Sodabowski (I don't remember what city or wood help me!).
> And a little hand cut pipe from boxwood, that he had cut himself when he was very young, and he had thought that I was the one person who should have it! Do I need to say I was deeply touched? Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (A grateful smile).
> And here me at the end of the day home again, thinking of the day with a big smile as you can see.
> 
> *THANK YOU Sodabowski!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The box).
> While we are in Paris, I want to show you one of my latest tools.
> The reason to show it here is that it's French.
> The box in itself is for me a beauty, with handmade hinges, and years of patina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The tools).
> That it, when I saw this set I fell in love, I can just imagine the man in high hat and elegant dress walking the street in Paris on his way with this box under his arm, probably towards a production place or God knows where.
> Imagine how important and proud he must have looked, when he opened this box, and tested the quality, looked with approving gestures to the makers, and then closed the box, and left the room with his pipe smoke after him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The maker; E. Buleux).
> Yes I can't help it, I'm a dreamer, but just the feeling in the tools, the precision used, the hours spend, to make this set, and the jobs it have probably done, it give a feeling of being able to touch history.
> Will I use it a lot for wood working - perhaps not - time will show, but it sure makes me smile, and this is after all what it is all about by the end of the day.
> 
> Just like Sodabowski and I did when we said goodbye.
> *Best thoughts from my heart, and a big thank you to you Thomas Sodabowski for this fine time,*
> Mads


That's a great story almost made me feel I was reading the story line of a film glad you guys had a great day Lumberjocks is definitely more than the sum of it's parts
Best regards
Trevor


----------



## HallTree

mafe said:


> *LJ meeting in Luxemburg parc, Paris - Copenhagen.*
> 
> *LJ meeting in Luxemburg parc, Paris - Copenhagen.*
> The great Sodabowski meets MaFe the vintage architect
> 
> Yes it sounds like a funny movie, but at the end of the day, it was a warm meeting amongst two fellow Lumber Jocks.
> 
> I travel to Paris app. once a month to spend time with my fiancée Caroline, and it showed out Sodabowski lives just around the corner from Caroline there…
> So after Sodabowski and I have had some conversations on Lj, we agree that it would be fine to meet and say hello the next time I would be here, and this was the time.
> 
> *The day came.*
> We agreed to meet in front of the Luxemburg parc, and I explained that I would come on my black bicycle wearing my six piece hat, and a shoulder bag - Sodabowski would be in dark jacket and jeans, and with his camera, almost like a rendezvous now. Smiles.
> And so we did; we said hallo and I think I felt a warm person here in the cold but mild Paris. We went for the main gate, and I saw my favorite woman was there, an old French woman that sells warm chestnuts there in the winter and ice in the summer. As I said to Sodabowski I always wish to give her a big kiss, but I feel sure she would plant a strong hand in my face if I did, so I just bought some chest nuts, and we walked in the park, eating warm chestnuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Bee houses in the park).
> As we walked we talked about LJ, what we see, and our common passion for photography, we even had the same cameras, but also politics and more sensitive subjects was with us on this walk, always with interest and understanding.
> Yes Sodabowski is a warm and knowing guy no doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Pavilion for the rain and a place for the parks people).
> We spoke of architecture, about what a shame it is, that no one will spend this little extra any more, to make something 'grand', something with a heart and soul, like the little pavilions in the park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Detail of water outlet).
> That sometimes it's needed with big leaders to do some big things, but that we did not feel impressed by the present French leader that makes 'grand' plans but do nothing, except to use it for politics.
> Sodabowski told me of a wonderful place in Paris where they cut veneer and that they have such wonderful things, so we agree to do that next time I will be in Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sculpture or dance; we were not the only once to have a talk here).
> We both share this passion for photography, so when we saw these guys we both needed to take a picture, this was more than two gardeners having a deserved brake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Caught in the hack't).
> And they were surprised for our interest and smiled after been held for ever in the cameras pixels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sodabowski meets MaFe / Canon meets Canon).
> Yes here he is the big Sodabowski, taking a picture of he knows what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This one is on you Sodabowski).
> No comments…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Thoughts in the woods).
> And like this we float around the park, and after to a brasserie for a beer, we decided to try some from Corsica, and this might have been a bad idea, since we both got a terrible headache from this one beer (I had two, but the other was not from there).
> So for now we said goodbye with a big strong hug and a smile on the lips, and agreed that if my neck is ok to meet Monday for an espresso in the center of Paris, where I have some errands to do for a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Look what I got!).
> On the walk I got not only one, but two presents, I did not expect that at all.
> I got a little piece of wood from a tree in the family city of Sodabowski (I don't remember what city or wood help me!).
> And a little hand cut pipe from boxwood, that he had cut himself when he was very young, and he had thought that I was the one person who should have it! Do I need to say I was deeply touched? Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (A grateful smile).
> And here me at the end of the day home again, thinking of the day with a big smile as you can see.
> 
> *THANK YOU Sodabowski!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The box).
> While we are in Paris, I want to show you one of my latest tools.
> The reason to show it here is that it's French.
> The box in itself is for me a beauty, with handmade hinges, and years of patina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The tools).
> That it, when I saw this set I fell in love, I can just imagine the man in high hat and elegant dress walking the street in Paris on his way with this box under his arm, probably towards a production place or God knows where.
> Imagine how important and proud he must have looked, when he opened this box, and tested the quality, looked with approving gestures to the makers, and then closed the box, and left the room with his pipe smoke after him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The maker; E. Buleux).
> Yes I can't help it, I'm a dreamer, but just the feeling in the tools, the precision used, the hours spend, to make this set, and the jobs it have probably done, it give a feeling of being able to touch history.
> Will I use it a lot for wood working - perhaps not - time will show, but it sure makes me smile, and this is after all what it is all about by the end of the day.
> 
> Just like Sodabowski and I did when we said goodbye.
> *Best thoughts from my heart, and a big thank you to you Thomas Sodabowski for this fine time,*
> Mads


Mads,
You always bring to us that special touch that makes this site so enjoyable.


----------



## Jim Jakosh

mafe said:


> *LJ meeting in Luxemburg parc, Paris - Copenhagen.*
> 
> *LJ meeting in Luxemburg parc, Paris - Copenhagen.*
> The great Sodabowski meets MaFe the vintage architect
> 
> Yes it sounds like a funny movie, but at the end of the day, it was a warm meeting amongst two fellow Lumber Jocks.
> 
> I travel to Paris app. once a month to spend time with my fiancée Caroline, and it showed out Sodabowski lives just around the corner from Caroline there…
> So after Sodabowski and I have had some conversations on Lj, we agree that it would be fine to meet and say hello the next time I would be here, and this was the time.
> 
> *The day came.*
> We agreed to meet in front of the Luxemburg parc, and I explained that I would come on my black bicycle wearing my six piece hat, and a shoulder bag - Sodabowski would be in dark jacket and jeans, and with his camera, almost like a rendezvous now. Smiles.
> And so we did; we said hallo and I think I felt a warm person here in the cold but mild Paris. We went for the main gate, and I saw my favorite woman was there, an old French woman that sells warm chestnuts there in the winter and ice in the summer. As I said to Sodabowski I always wish to give her a big kiss, but I feel sure she would plant a strong hand in my face if I did, so I just bought some chest nuts, and we walked in the park, eating warm chestnuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Bee houses in the park).
> As we walked we talked about LJ, what we see, and our common passion for photography, we even had the same cameras, but also politics and more sensitive subjects was with us on this walk, always with interest and understanding.
> Yes Sodabowski is a warm and knowing guy no doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Pavilion for the rain and a place for the parks people).
> We spoke of architecture, about what a shame it is, that no one will spend this little extra any more, to make something 'grand', something with a heart and soul, like the little pavilions in the park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Detail of water outlet).
> That sometimes it's needed with big leaders to do some big things, but that we did not feel impressed by the present French leader that makes 'grand' plans but do nothing, except to use it for politics.
> Sodabowski told me of a wonderful place in Paris where they cut veneer and that they have such wonderful things, so we agree to do that next time I will be in Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sculpture or dance; we were not the only once to have a talk here).
> We both share this passion for photography, so when we saw these guys we both needed to take a picture, this was more than two gardeners having a deserved brake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Caught in the hack't).
> And they were surprised for our interest and smiled after been held for ever in the cameras pixels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sodabowski meets MaFe / Canon meets Canon).
> Yes here he is the big Sodabowski, taking a picture of he knows what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This one is on you Sodabowski).
> No comments…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Thoughts in the woods).
> And like this we float around the park, and after to a brasserie for a beer, we decided to try some from Corsica, and this might have been a bad idea, since we both got a terrible headache from this one beer (I had two, but the other was not from there).
> So for now we said goodbye with a big strong hug and a smile on the lips, and agreed that if my neck is ok to meet Monday for an espresso in the center of Paris, where I have some errands to do for a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Look what I got!).
> On the walk I got not only one, but two presents, I did not expect that at all.
> I got a little piece of wood from a tree in the family city of Sodabowski (I don't remember what city or wood help me!).
> And a little hand cut pipe from boxwood, that he had cut himself when he was very young, and he had thought that I was the one person who should have it! Do I need to say I was deeply touched? Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (A grateful smile).
> And here me at the end of the day home again, thinking of the day with a big smile as you can see.
> 
> *THANK YOU Sodabowski!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The box).
> While we are in Paris, I want to show you one of my latest tools.
> The reason to show it here is that it's French.
> The box in itself is for me a beauty, with handmade hinges, and years of patina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The tools).
> That it, when I saw this set I fell in love, I can just imagine the man in high hat and elegant dress walking the street in Paris on his way with this box under his arm, probably towards a production place or God knows where.
> Imagine how important and proud he must have looked, when he opened this box, and tested the quality, looked with approving gestures to the makers, and then closed the box, and left the room with his pipe smoke after him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The maker; E. Buleux).
> Yes I can't help it, I'm a dreamer, but just the feeling in the tools, the precision used, the hours spend, to make this set, and the jobs it have probably done, it give a feeling of being able to touch history.
> Will I use it a lot for wood working - perhaps not - time will show, but it sure makes me smile, and this is after all what it is all about by the end of the day.
> 
> Just like Sodabowski and I did when we said goodbye.
> *Best thoughts from my heart, and a big thank you to you Thomas Sodabowski for this fine time,*
> Mads


Hi Mads. That is a very nice story about members of our woodworking family. Nice pipe and a nice vernier caliper. It looks to be metric. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lanwater

mafe said:


> *LJ meeting in Luxemburg parc, Paris - Copenhagen.*
> 
> *LJ meeting in Luxemburg parc, Paris - Copenhagen.*
> The great Sodabowski meets MaFe the vintage architect
> 
> Yes it sounds like a funny movie, but at the end of the day, it was a warm meeting amongst two fellow Lumber Jocks.
> 
> I travel to Paris app. once a month to spend time with my fiancée Caroline, and it showed out Sodabowski lives just around the corner from Caroline there…
> So after Sodabowski and I have had some conversations on Lj, we agree that it would be fine to meet and say hello the next time I would be here, and this was the time.
> 
> *The day came.*
> We agreed to meet in front of the Luxemburg parc, and I explained that I would come on my black bicycle wearing my six piece hat, and a shoulder bag - Sodabowski would be in dark jacket and jeans, and with his camera, almost like a rendezvous now. Smiles.
> And so we did; we said hallo and I think I felt a warm person here in the cold but mild Paris. We went for the main gate, and I saw my favorite woman was there, an old French woman that sells warm chestnuts there in the winter and ice in the summer. As I said to Sodabowski I always wish to give her a big kiss, but I feel sure she would plant a strong hand in my face if I did, so I just bought some chest nuts, and we walked in the park, eating warm chestnuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Bee houses in the park).
> As we walked we talked about LJ, what we see, and our common passion for photography, we even had the same cameras, but also politics and more sensitive subjects was with us on this walk, always with interest and understanding.
> Yes Sodabowski is a warm and knowing guy no doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Pavilion for the rain and a place for the parks people).
> We spoke of architecture, about what a shame it is, that no one will spend this little extra any more, to make something 'grand', something with a heart and soul, like the little pavilions in the park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Detail of water outlet).
> That sometimes it's needed with big leaders to do some big things, but that we did not feel impressed by the present French leader that makes 'grand' plans but do nothing, except to use it for politics.
> Sodabowski told me of a wonderful place in Paris where they cut veneer and that they have such wonderful things, so we agree to do that next time I will be in Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sculpture or dance; we were not the only once to have a talk here).
> We both share this passion for photography, so when we saw these guys we both needed to take a picture, this was more than two gardeners having a deserved brake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Caught in the hack't).
> And they were surprised for our interest and smiled after been held for ever in the cameras pixels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sodabowski meets MaFe / Canon meets Canon).
> Yes here he is the big Sodabowski, taking a picture of he knows what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This one is on you Sodabowski).
> No comments…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Thoughts in the woods).
> And like this we float around the park, and after to a brasserie for a beer, we decided to try some from Corsica, and this might have been a bad idea, since we both got a terrible headache from this one beer (I had two, but the other was not from there).
> So for now we said goodbye with a big strong hug and a smile on the lips, and agreed that if my neck is ok to meet Monday for an espresso in the center of Paris, where I have some errands to do for a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Look what I got!).
> On the walk I got not only one, but two presents, I did not expect that at all.
> I got a little piece of wood from a tree in the family city of Sodabowski (I don't remember what city or wood help me!).
> And a little hand cut pipe from boxwood, that he had cut himself when he was very young, and he had thought that I was the one person who should have it! Do I need to say I was deeply touched? Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (A grateful smile).
> And here me at the end of the day home again, thinking of the day with a big smile as you can see.
> 
> *THANK YOU Sodabowski!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The box).
> While we are in Paris, I want to show you one of my latest tools.
> The reason to show it here is that it's French.
> The box in itself is for me a beauty, with handmade hinges, and years of patina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The tools).
> That it, when I saw this set I fell in love, I can just imagine the man in high hat and elegant dress walking the street in Paris on his way with this box under his arm, probably towards a production place or God knows where.
> Imagine how important and proud he must have looked, when he opened this box, and tested the quality, looked with approving gestures to the makers, and then closed the box, and left the room with his pipe smoke after him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The maker; E. Buleux).
> Yes I can't help it, I'm a dreamer, but just the feeling in the tools, the precision used, the hours spend, to make this set, and the jobs it have probably done, it give a feeling of being able to touch history.
> Will I use it a lot for wood working - perhaps not - time will show, but it sure makes me smile, and this is after all what it is all about by the end of the day.
> 
> Just like Sodabowski and I did when we said goodbye.
> *Best thoughts from my heart, and a big thank you to you Thomas Sodabowski for this fine time,*
> Mads


Wonderfull story Mads. You should be writing a book. 
You have great sense of flow.

Did you have to show that thing with cm on it? Perhaps inch would be better.


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *LJ meeting in Luxemburg parc, Paris - Copenhagen.*
> 
> *LJ meeting in Luxemburg parc, Paris - Copenhagen.*
> The great Sodabowski meets MaFe the vintage architect
> 
> Yes it sounds like a funny movie, but at the end of the day, it was a warm meeting amongst two fellow Lumber Jocks.
> 
> I travel to Paris app. once a month to spend time with my fiancée Caroline, and it showed out Sodabowski lives just around the corner from Caroline there…
> So after Sodabowski and I have had some conversations on Lj, we agree that it would be fine to meet and say hello the next time I would be here, and this was the time.
> 
> *The day came.*
> We agreed to meet in front of the Luxemburg parc, and I explained that I would come on my black bicycle wearing my six piece hat, and a shoulder bag - Sodabowski would be in dark jacket and jeans, and with his camera, almost like a rendezvous now. Smiles.
> And so we did; we said hallo and I think I felt a warm person here in the cold but mild Paris. We went for the main gate, and I saw my favorite woman was there, an old French woman that sells warm chestnuts there in the winter and ice in the summer. As I said to Sodabowski I always wish to give her a big kiss, but I feel sure she would plant a strong hand in my face if I did, so I just bought some chest nuts, and we walked in the park, eating warm chestnuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Bee houses in the park).
> As we walked we talked about LJ, what we see, and our common passion for photography, we even had the same cameras, but also politics and more sensitive subjects was with us on this walk, always with interest and understanding.
> Yes Sodabowski is a warm and knowing guy no doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Pavilion for the rain and a place for the parks people).
> We spoke of architecture, about what a shame it is, that no one will spend this little extra any more, to make something 'grand', something with a heart and soul, like the little pavilions in the park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Detail of water outlet).
> That sometimes it's needed with big leaders to do some big things, but that we did not feel impressed by the present French leader that makes 'grand' plans but do nothing, except to use it for politics.
> Sodabowski told me of a wonderful place in Paris where they cut veneer and that they have such wonderful things, so we agree to do that next time I will be in Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sculpture or dance; we were not the only once to have a talk here).
> We both share this passion for photography, so when we saw these guys we both needed to take a picture, this was more than two gardeners having a deserved brake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Caught in the hack't).
> And they were surprised for our interest and smiled after been held for ever in the cameras pixels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sodabowski meets MaFe / Canon meets Canon).
> Yes here he is the big Sodabowski, taking a picture of he knows what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This one is on you Sodabowski).
> No comments…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Thoughts in the woods).
> And like this we float around the park, and after to a brasserie for a beer, we decided to try some from Corsica, and this might have been a bad idea, since we both got a terrible headache from this one beer (I had two, but the other was not from there).
> So for now we said goodbye with a big strong hug and a smile on the lips, and agreed that if my neck is ok to meet Monday for an espresso in the center of Paris, where I have some errands to do for a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Look what I got!).
> On the walk I got not only one, but two presents, I did not expect that at all.
> I got a little piece of wood from a tree in the family city of Sodabowski (I don't remember what city or wood help me!).
> And a little hand cut pipe from boxwood, that he had cut himself when he was very young, and he had thought that I was the one person who should have it! Do I need to say I was deeply touched? Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (A grateful smile).
> And here me at the end of the day home again, thinking of the day with a big smile as you can see.
> 
> *THANK YOU Sodabowski!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The box).
> While we are in Paris, I want to show you one of my latest tools.
> The reason to show it here is that it's French.
> The box in itself is for me a beauty, with handmade hinges, and years of patina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The tools).
> That it, when I saw this set I fell in love, I can just imagine the man in high hat and elegant dress walking the street in Paris on his way with this box under his arm, probably towards a production place or God knows where.
> Imagine how important and proud he must have looked, when he opened this box, and tested the quality, looked with approving gestures to the makers, and then closed the box, and left the room with his pipe smoke after him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The maker; E. Buleux).
> Yes I can't help it, I'm a dreamer, but just the feeling in the tools, the precision used, the hours spend, to make this set, and the jobs it have probably done, it give a feeling of being able to touch history.
> Will I use it a lot for wood working - perhaps not - time will show, but it sure makes me smile, and this is after all what it is all about by the end of the day.
> 
> Just like Sodabowski and I did when we said goodbye.
> *Best thoughts from my heart, and a big thank you to you Thomas Sodabowski for this fine time,*
> Mads


Here are the pictures of Sodabowski:
http://lumberjocks.com/Sodabowski/blog/20595
If you like photos you should also check his Flickr, he is quite talentet with that camera:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/sodabowski
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## jockmike2

mafe said:


> *LJ meeting in Luxemburg parc, Paris - Copenhagen.*
> 
> *LJ meeting in Luxemburg parc, Paris - Copenhagen.*
> The great Sodabowski meets MaFe the vintage architect
> 
> Yes it sounds like a funny movie, but at the end of the day, it was a warm meeting amongst two fellow Lumber Jocks.
> 
> I travel to Paris app. once a month to spend time with my fiancée Caroline, and it showed out Sodabowski lives just around the corner from Caroline there…
> So after Sodabowski and I have had some conversations on Lj, we agree that it would be fine to meet and say hello the next time I would be here, and this was the time.
> 
> *The day came.*
> We agreed to meet in front of the Luxemburg parc, and I explained that I would come on my black bicycle wearing my six piece hat, and a shoulder bag - Sodabowski would be in dark jacket and jeans, and with his camera, almost like a rendezvous now. Smiles.
> And so we did; we said hallo and I think I felt a warm person here in the cold but mild Paris. We went for the main gate, and I saw my favorite woman was there, an old French woman that sells warm chestnuts there in the winter and ice in the summer. As I said to Sodabowski I always wish to give her a big kiss, but I feel sure she would plant a strong hand in my face if I did, so I just bought some chest nuts, and we walked in the park, eating warm chestnuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Bee houses in the park).
> As we walked we talked about LJ, what we see, and our common passion for photography, we even had the same cameras, but also politics and more sensitive subjects was with us on this walk, always with interest and understanding.
> Yes Sodabowski is a warm and knowing guy no doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Pavilion for the rain and a place for the parks people).
> We spoke of architecture, about what a shame it is, that no one will spend this little extra any more, to make something 'grand', something with a heart and soul, like the little pavilions in the park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Detail of water outlet).
> That sometimes it's needed with big leaders to do some big things, but that we did not feel impressed by the present French leader that makes 'grand' plans but do nothing, except to use it for politics.
> Sodabowski told me of a wonderful place in Paris where they cut veneer and that they have such wonderful things, so we agree to do that next time I will be in Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sculpture or dance; we were not the only once to have a talk here).
> We both share this passion for photography, so when we saw these guys we both needed to take a picture, this was more than two gardeners having a deserved brake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Caught in the hack't).
> And they were surprised for our interest and smiled after been held for ever in the cameras pixels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sodabowski meets MaFe / Canon meets Canon).
> Yes here he is the big Sodabowski, taking a picture of he knows what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This one is on you Sodabowski).
> No comments…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Thoughts in the woods).
> And like this we float around the park, and after to a brasserie for a beer, we decided to try some from Corsica, and this might have been a bad idea, since we both got a terrible headache from this one beer (I had two, but the other was not from there).
> So for now we said goodbye with a big strong hug and a smile on the lips, and agreed that if my neck is ok to meet Monday for an espresso in the center of Paris, where I have some errands to do for a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Look what I got!).
> On the walk I got not only one, but two presents, I did not expect that at all.
> I got a little piece of wood from a tree in the family city of Sodabowski (I don't remember what city or wood help me!).
> And a little hand cut pipe from boxwood, that he had cut himself when he was very young, and he had thought that I was the one person who should have it! Do I need to say I was deeply touched? Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (A grateful smile).
> And here me at the end of the day home again, thinking of the day with a big smile as you can see.
> 
> *THANK YOU Sodabowski!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The box).
> While we are in Paris, I want to show you one of my latest tools.
> The reason to show it here is that it's French.
> The box in itself is for me a beauty, with handmade hinges, and years of patina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The tools).
> That it, when I saw this set I fell in love, I can just imagine the man in high hat and elegant dress walking the street in Paris on his way with this box under his arm, probably towards a production place or God knows where.
> Imagine how important and proud he must have looked, when he opened this box, and tested the quality, looked with approving gestures to the makers, and then closed the box, and left the room with his pipe smoke after him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The maker; E. Buleux).
> Yes I can't help it, I'm a dreamer, but just the feeling in the tools, the precision used, the hours spend, to make this set, and the jobs it have probably done, it give a feeling of being able to touch history.
> Will I use it a lot for wood working - perhaps not - time will show, but it sure makes me smile, and this is after all what it is all about by the end of the day.
> 
> Just like Sodabowski and I did when we said goodbye.
> *Best thoughts from my heart, and a big thank you to you Thomas Sodabowski for this fine time,*
> Mads


MADS, WHAT A GREAT STORY. AFTER ATTENDING SEVERAL LJ GET TOGETHERS I UNDERSTAND THAT CLOSENESS THAT DRAW LIKE MINDED PEOPLE TOGETHER. I'LL NEVER FORGET OUR FIRST MEETING HERE IN LANSING MICHIGAN. THERE WERE MAYBE 8 OR SO OF US THAT SHOWED UP. ALL STRANGERS YET WE SHOOK HANDS AND GABBED LIKE OLD FRIENDS. THANKFULLY OUR WIVES, MOST ANYWAY, SOME DIDN'T BRING THEIRS FOR WHATEVER REASON, PUT ON A WONDERFUL SPREAD FOR US, AND WE ATE LIKE PIGS, THEN BACK TO GABBING SHOWING THE THINGS WE BROUGHT, COMPLEMENTS FLOWED AND WE HAD A WONDERFUL TIME. IN FACT, WE ALL DECIDED WE COULDN'T WAIT TO DO IT AGAIN. WE HAVE ALL REMAINED CLOSE AND GOOD FRIENDS AND HAVE MET UP SINCE TO VISIT A LUMBERMILL NEAR HERE, TO GET MORE OF THE GREAT WOOD THAT WE WENT TO VISIT THAT DAY OF THE GATHERING. WE ALL WILL BE GOOD FRIENDS I'M SURE FOR LIFE. CONGRATS TO YOU TWO MEETING UP FROM FOREIGN COUNTRIES AND HAVING A SIMILAR EXPERIENCE, I JUST WANT TO LET EVERYONE KNOW THESE GET TOGETHERS ARE SO GREAT AND YOU WILL MAKE A FRIEND OR MORE THAT LETS YOU KNOW THAT THIS FAMILY OF JOCKERS IS AS NICE IN PERSON AS THEY ARE ON LINE. GOD BLESS, MIKE


----------



## rob2

mafe said:


> *LJ meeting in Luxemburg parc, Paris - Copenhagen.*
> 
> *LJ meeting in Luxemburg parc, Paris - Copenhagen.*
> The great Sodabowski meets MaFe the vintage architect
> 
> Yes it sounds like a funny movie, but at the end of the day, it was a warm meeting amongst two fellow Lumber Jocks.
> 
> I travel to Paris app. once a month to spend time with my fiancée Caroline, and it showed out Sodabowski lives just around the corner from Caroline there…
> So after Sodabowski and I have had some conversations on Lj, we agree that it would be fine to meet and say hello the next time I would be here, and this was the time.
> 
> *The day came.*
> We agreed to meet in front of the Luxemburg parc, and I explained that I would come on my black bicycle wearing my six piece hat, and a shoulder bag - Sodabowski would be in dark jacket and jeans, and with his camera, almost like a rendezvous now. Smiles.
> And so we did; we said hallo and I think I felt a warm person here in the cold but mild Paris. We went for the main gate, and I saw my favorite woman was there, an old French woman that sells warm chestnuts there in the winter and ice in the summer. As I said to Sodabowski I always wish to give her a big kiss, but I feel sure she would plant a strong hand in my face if I did, so I just bought some chest nuts, and we walked in the park, eating warm chestnuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Bee houses in the park).
> As we walked we talked about LJ, what we see, and our common passion for photography, we even had the same cameras, but also politics and more sensitive subjects was with us on this walk, always with interest and understanding.
> Yes Sodabowski is a warm and knowing guy no doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Pavilion for the rain and a place for the parks people).
> We spoke of architecture, about what a shame it is, that no one will spend this little extra any more, to make something 'grand', something with a heart and soul, like the little pavilions in the park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Detail of water outlet).
> That sometimes it's needed with big leaders to do some big things, but that we did not feel impressed by the present French leader that makes 'grand' plans but do nothing, except to use it for politics.
> Sodabowski told me of a wonderful place in Paris where they cut veneer and that they have such wonderful things, so we agree to do that next time I will be in Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sculpture or dance; we were not the only once to have a talk here).
> We both share this passion for photography, so when we saw these guys we both needed to take a picture, this was more than two gardeners having a deserved brake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Caught in the hack't).
> And they were surprised for our interest and smiled after been held for ever in the cameras pixels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sodabowski meets MaFe / Canon meets Canon).
> Yes here he is the big Sodabowski, taking a picture of he knows what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This one is on you Sodabowski).
> No comments…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Thoughts in the woods).
> And like this we float around the park, and after to a brasserie for a beer, we decided to try some from Corsica, and this might have been a bad idea, since we both got a terrible headache from this one beer (I had two, but the other was not from there).
> So for now we said goodbye with a big strong hug and a smile on the lips, and agreed that if my neck is ok to meet Monday for an espresso in the center of Paris, where I have some errands to do for a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Look what I got!).
> On the walk I got not only one, but two presents, I did not expect that at all.
> I got a little piece of wood from a tree in the family city of Sodabowski (I don't remember what city or wood help me!).
> And a little hand cut pipe from boxwood, that he had cut himself when he was very young, and he had thought that I was the one person who should have it! Do I need to say I was deeply touched? Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (A grateful smile).
> And here me at the end of the day home again, thinking of the day with a big smile as you can see.
> 
> *THANK YOU Sodabowski!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The box).
> While we are in Paris, I want to show you one of my latest tools.
> The reason to show it here is that it's French.
> The box in itself is for me a beauty, with handmade hinges, and years of patina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The tools).
> That it, when I saw this set I fell in love, I can just imagine the man in high hat and elegant dress walking the street in Paris on his way with this box under his arm, probably towards a production place or God knows where.
> Imagine how important and proud he must have looked, when he opened this box, and tested the quality, looked with approving gestures to the makers, and then closed the box, and left the room with his pipe smoke after him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The maker; E. Buleux).
> Yes I can't help it, I'm a dreamer, but just the feeling in the tools, the precision used, the hours spend, to make this set, and the jobs it have probably done, it give a feeling of being able to touch history.
> Will I use it a lot for wood working - perhaps not - time will show, but it sure makes me smile, and this is after all what it is all about by the end of the day.
> 
> Just like Sodabowski and I did when we said goodbye.
> *Best thoughts from my heart, and a big thank you to you Thomas Sodabowski for this fine time,*
> Mads


Wonderful story. Thank you for sharing a great day with all of us. 
We are all richer. Very Very cool.


----------



## reggiek

mafe said:


> *LJ meeting in Luxemburg parc, Paris - Copenhagen.*
> 
> *LJ meeting in Luxemburg parc, Paris - Copenhagen.*
> The great Sodabowski meets MaFe the vintage architect
> 
> Yes it sounds like a funny movie, but at the end of the day, it was a warm meeting amongst two fellow Lumber Jocks.
> 
> I travel to Paris app. once a month to spend time with my fiancée Caroline, and it showed out Sodabowski lives just around the corner from Caroline there…
> So after Sodabowski and I have had some conversations on Lj, we agree that it would be fine to meet and say hello the next time I would be here, and this was the time.
> 
> *The day came.*
> We agreed to meet in front of the Luxemburg parc, and I explained that I would come on my black bicycle wearing my six piece hat, and a shoulder bag - Sodabowski would be in dark jacket and jeans, and with his camera, almost like a rendezvous now. Smiles.
> And so we did; we said hallo and I think I felt a warm person here in the cold but mild Paris. We went for the main gate, and I saw my favorite woman was there, an old French woman that sells warm chestnuts there in the winter and ice in the summer. As I said to Sodabowski I always wish to give her a big kiss, but I feel sure she would plant a strong hand in my face if I did, so I just bought some chest nuts, and we walked in the park, eating warm chestnuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Bee houses in the park).
> As we walked we talked about LJ, what we see, and our common passion for photography, we even had the same cameras, but also politics and more sensitive subjects was with us on this walk, always with interest and understanding.
> Yes Sodabowski is a warm and knowing guy no doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Pavilion for the rain and a place for the parks people).
> We spoke of architecture, about what a shame it is, that no one will spend this little extra any more, to make something 'grand', something with a heart and soul, like the little pavilions in the park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Detail of water outlet).
> That sometimes it's needed with big leaders to do some big things, but that we did not feel impressed by the present French leader that makes 'grand' plans but do nothing, except to use it for politics.
> Sodabowski told me of a wonderful place in Paris where they cut veneer and that they have such wonderful things, so we agree to do that next time I will be in Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sculpture or dance; we were not the only once to have a talk here).
> We both share this passion for photography, so when we saw these guys we both needed to take a picture, this was more than two gardeners having a deserved brake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Caught in the hack't).
> And they were surprised for our interest and smiled after been held for ever in the cameras pixels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sodabowski meets MaFe / Canon meets Canon).
> Yes here he is the big Sodabowski, taking a picture of he knows what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This one is on you Sodabowski).
> No comments…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Thoughts in the woods).
> And like this we float around the park, and after to a brasserie for a beer, we decided to try some from Corsica, and this might have been a bad idea, since we both got a terrible headache from this one beer (I had two, but the other was not from there).
> So for now we said goodbye with a big strong hug and a smile on the lips, and agreed that if my neck is ok to meet Monday for an espresso in the center of Paris, where I have some errands to do for a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Look what I got!).
> On the walk I got not only one, but two presents, I did not expect that at all.
> I got a little piece of wood from a tree in the family city of Sodabowski (I don't remember what city or wood help me!).
> And a little hand cut pipe from boxwood, that he had cut himself when he was very young, and he had thought that I was the one person who should have it! Do I need to say I was deeply touched? Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (A grateful smile).
> And here me at the end of the day home again, thinking of the day with a big smile as you can see.
> 
> *THANK YOU Sodabowski!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The box).
> While we are in Paris, I want to show you one of my latest tools.
> The reason to show it here is that it's French.
> The box in itself is for me a beauty, with handmade hinges, and years of patina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The tools).
> That it, when I saw this set I fell in love, I can just imagine the man in high hat and elegant dress walking the street in Paris on his way with this box under his arm, probably towards a production place or God knows where.
> Imagine how important and proud he must have looked, when he opened this box, and tested the quality, looked with approving gestures to the makers, and then closed the box, and left the room with his pipe smoke after him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The maker; E. Buleux).
> Yes I can't help it, I'm a dreamer, but just the feeling in the tools, the precision used, the hours spend, to make this set, and the jobs it have probably done, it give a feeling of being able to touch history.
> Will I use it a lot for wood working - perhaps not - time will show, but it sure makes me smile, and this is after all what it is all about by the end of the day.
> 
> Just like Sodabowski and I did when we said goodbye.
> *Best thoughts from my heart, and a big thank you to you Thomas Sodabowski for this fine time,*
> Mads


Awesome story….and written so well….I could almost taste the beer…...such an excellent gift for storytelling…the pictures are truly amazing…. .a well told and inspiring meeting.


----------



## Woodfix

mafe said:


> *LJ meeting in Luxemburg parc, Paris - Copenhagen.*
> 
> *LJ meeting in Luxemburg parc, Paris - Copenhagen.*
> The great Sodabowski meets MaFe the vintage architect
> 
> Yes it sounds like a funny movie, but at the end of the day, it was a warm meeting amongst two fellow Lumber Jocks.
> 
> I travel to Paris app. once a month to spend time with my fiancée Caroline, and it showed out Sodabowski lives just around the corner from Caroline there…
> So after Sodabowski and I have had some conversations on Lj, we agree that it would be fine to meet and say hello the next time I would be here, and this was the time.
> 
> *The day came.*
> We agreed to meet in front of the Luxemburg parc, and I explained that I would come on my black bicycle wearing my six piece hat, and a shoulder bag - Sodabowski would be in dark jacket and jeans, and with his camera, almost like a rendezvous now. Smiles.
> And so we did; we said hallo and I think I felt a warm person here in the cold but mild Paris. We went for the main gate, and I saw my favorite woman was there, an old French woman that sells warm chestnuts there in the winter and ice in the summer. As I said to Sodabowski I always wish to give her a big kiss, but I feel sure she would plant a strong hand in my face if I did, so I just bought some chest nuts, and we walked in the park, eating warm chestnuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Bee houses in the park).
> As we walked we talked about LJ, what we see, and our common passion for photography, we even had the same cameras, but also politics and more sensitive subjects was with us on this walk, always with interest and understanding.
> Yes Sodabowski is a warm and knowing guy no doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Pavilion for the rain and a place for the parks people).
> We spoke of architecture, about what a shame it is, that no one will spend this little extra any more, to make something 'grand', something with a heart and soul, like the little pavilions in the park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Detail of water outlet).
> That sometimes it's needed with big leaders to do some big things, but that we did not feel impressed by the present French leader that makes 'grand' plans but do nothing, except to use it for politics.
> Sodabowski told me of a wonderful place in Paris where they cut veneer and that they have such wonderful things, so we agree to do that next time I will be in Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sculpture or dance; we were not the only once to have a talk here).
> We both share this passion for photography, so when we saw these guys we both needed to take a picture, this was more than two gardeners having a deserved brake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Caught in the hack't).
> And they were surprised for our interest and smiled after been held for ever in the cameras pixels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sodabowski meets MaFe / Canon meets Canon).
> Yes here he is the big Sodabowski, taking a picture of he knows what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This one is on you Sodabowski).
> No comments…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Thoughts in the woods).
> And like this we float around the park, and after to a brasserie for a beer, we decided to try some from Corsica, and this might have been a bad idea, since we both got a terrible headache from this one beer (I had two, but the other was not from there).
> So for now we said goodbye with a big strong hug and a smile on the lips, and agreed that if my neck is ok to meet Monday for an espresso in the center of Paris, where I have some errands to do for a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Look what I got!).
> On the walk I got not only one, but two presents, I did not expect that at all.
> I got a little piece of wood from a tree in the family city of Sodabowski (I don't remember what city or wood help me!).
> And a little hand cut pipe from boxwood, that he had cut himself when he was very young, and he had thought that I was the one person who should have it! Do I need to say I was deeply touched? Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (A grateful smile).
> And here me at the end of the day home again, thinking of the day with a big smile as you can see.
> 
> *THANK YOU Sodabowski!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The box).
> While we are in Paris, I want to show you one of my latest tools.
> The reason to show it here is that it's French.
> The box in itself is for me a beauty, with handmade hinges, and years of patina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The tools).
> That it, when I saw this set I fell in love, I can just imagine the man in high hat and elegant dress walking the street in Paris on his way with this box under his arm, probably towards a production place or God knows where.
> Imagine how important and proud he must have looked, when he opened this box, and tested the quality, looked with approving gestures to the makers, and then closed the box, and left the room with his pipe smoke after him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The maker; E. Buleux).
> Yes I can't help it, I'm a dreamer, but just the feeling in the tools, the precision used, the hours spend, to make this set, and the jobs it have probably done, it give a feeling of being able to touch history.
> Will I use it a lot for wood working - perhaps not - time will show, but it sure makes me smile, and this is after all what it is all about by the end of the day.
> 
> Just like Sodabowski and I did when we said goodbye.
> *Best thoughts from my heart, and a big thank you to you Thomas Sodabowski for this fine time,*
> Mads


A beautiful moment. Pleased you had this time.

Doug


----------



## mafe

*Brit (Andy) meets MaFe (Mads) in Copenhagen*

*Brit (Andy) meets MaFe (Mads) in Copenhagen*
a LJ meeting in Copenhagen…

Last night at the local station a little black Fiat Punto with plenty of recycle wood on the roof top came into the local station, the driver looked out the window in search of a man he had never meet. Out there in the street was a middle aged guy standing with his backpack and a smile. No doubt this was Andy, so I waved at him and in the car he went, hello, and as they say in England 'nice to see you'.










And yes it was nice to see Andy, we came to my house and had dinner with my daughter, I had made us a Ragout of beef fillet, we got some wine with it, and some fresh baked bread.
(Never finished that story I think; I used to teach drawing and watercolor classes, and I went to Paha Czech with each class for a tour with my students where we draw, sketch and eat plenty of Ragout that came down with beer, and it was this memory that had made me give the Ragout a try - hope you enjoyed).
Andy told me his work story and we found out we had plenty of common points in our life's, drawing, watercolor, work and I have once been working with guys from his company (Oracle), so yes one word took the other and time was on wings.










*Here I try to come back while the timer runs on the camera, only to discover that Andy has stolen my pipe!*










*So of course Little MSDebbie has to make the punishment, no one can steal MaFe's pipes.*

Very fast I had the feeling of being with a old friend thank you Andy, so time was flying, and after the coffee we went to my little workshop (I think Andy called it a museum once), and looked and touched tools for some time, yes there are so many stories to be told when it's old tools, history of the tools, Nationalities and just materials they are made from and so.










Andy and I have both been buying some old saws that we are planning to restore and to learn how to sharpen and he had made a blog about his in this blog I commented about the rust remover, and to surprise me he had taken all the way from England with him not one but two of these buckets. Need I say I was touched by the thought!
So now I have no excuse, I need to make those saws shine, and after we can compare and discuss results on the sharpening process (this will be fun).

In fact so much time that I was in a hurry at the end to get him to the station again so he would not miss the last train at midnight.

Dear Andy I enjoyed my evening so much, thank you, I hope one day I can come and visit your shop in UK.

*Best of my thoughts,*
Mads


----------



## daltxguy

mafe said:


> *Brit (Andy) meets MaFe (Mads) in Copenhagen*
> 
> *Brit (Andy) meets MaFe (Mads) in Copenhagen*
> a LJ meeting in Copenhagen…
> 
> Last night at the local station a little black Fiat Punto with plenty of recycle wood on the roof top came into the local station, the driver looked out the window in search of a man he had never meet. Out there in the street was a middle aged guy standing with his backpack and a smile. No doubt this was Andy, so I waved at him and in the car he went, hello, and as they say in England 'nice to see you'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes it was nice to see Andy, we came to my house and had dinner with my daughter, I had made us a Ragout of beef fillet, we got some wine with it, and some fresh baked bread.
> (Never finished that story I think; I used to teach drawing and watercolor classes, and I went to Paha Czech with each class for a tour with my students where we draw, sketch and eat plenty of Ragout that came down with beer, and it was this memory that had made me give the Ragout a try - hope you enjoyed).
> Andy told me his work story and we found out we had plenty of common points in our life's, drawing, watercolor, work and I have once been working with guys from his company (Oracle), so yes one word took the other and time was on wings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here I try to come back while the timer runs on the camera, only to discover that Andy has stolen my pipe!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So of course Little MSDebbie has to make the punishment, no one can steal MaFe's pipes.*
> 
> Very fast I had the feeling of being with a old friend thank you Andy, so time was flying, and after the coffee we went to my little workshop (I think Andy called it a museum once), and looked and touched tools for some time, yes there are so many stories to be told when it's old tools, history of the tools, Nationalities and just materials they are made from and so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy and I have both been buying some old saws that we are planning to restore and to learn how to sharpen and he had made a blog about his in this blog I commented about the rust remover, and to surprise me he had taken all the way from England with him not one but two of these buckets. Need I say I was touched by the thought!
> So now I have no excuse, I need to make those saws shine, and after we can compare and discuss results on the sharpening process (this will be fun).
> 
> In fact so much time that I was in a hurry at the end to get him to the station again so he would not miss the last train at midnight.
> 
> Dear Andy I enjoyed my evening so much, thank you, I hope one day I can come and visit your shop in UK.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


great story. What two woodworkers could not find hours to talk about their favourite topic?


----------



## patron

mafe said:


> *Brit (Andy) meets MaFe (Mads) in Copenhagen*
> 
> *Brit (Andy) meets MaFe (Mads) in Copenhagen*
> a LJ meeting in Copenhagen…
> 
> Last night at the local station a little black Fiat Punto with plenty of recycle wood on the roof top came into the local station, the driver looked out the window in search of a man he had never meet. Out there in the street was a middle aged guy standing with his backpack and a smile. No doubt this was Andy, so I waved at him and in the car he went, hello, and as they say in England 'nice to see you'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes it was nice to see Andy, we came to my house and had dinner with my daughter, I had made us a Ragout of beef fillet, we got some wine with it, and some fresh baked bread.
> (Never finished that story I think; I used to teach drawing and watercolor classes, and I went to Paha Czech with each class for a tour with my students where we draw, sketch and eat plenty of Ragout that came down with beer, and it was this memory that had made me give the Ragout a try - hope you enjoyed).
> Andy told me his work story and we found out we had plenty of common points in our life's, drawing, watercolor, work and I have once been working with guys from his company (Oracle), so yes one word took the other and time was on wings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here I try to come back while the timer runs on the camera, only to discover that Andy has stolen my pipe!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So of course Little MSDebbie has to make the punishment, no one can steal MaFe's pipes.*
> 
> Very fast I had the feeling of being with a old friend thank you Andy, so time was flying, and after the coffee we went to my little workshop (I think Andy called it a museum once), and looked and touched tools for some time, yes there are so many stories to be told when it's old tools, history of the tools, Nationalities and just materials they are made from and so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy and I have both been buying some old saws that we are planning to restore and to learn how to sharpen and he had made a blog about his in this blog I commented about the rust remover, and to surprise me he had taken all the way from England with him not one but two of these buckets. Need I say I was touched by the thought!
> So now I have no excuse, I need to make those saws shine, and after we can compare and discuss results on the sharpening process (this will be fun).
> 
> In fact so much time that I was in a hurry at the end to get him to the station again so he would not miss the last train at midnight.
> 
> Dear Andy I enjoyed my evening so much, thank you, I hope one day I can come and visit your shop in UK.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


wonderful meeting
happy friends

that ragout looks delicious
your smiles contagious

hmmm

paris to england

hmmm

yes


----------



## Dennisgrosen

mafe said:


> *Brit (Andy) meets MaFe (Mads) in Copenhagen*
> 
> *Brit (Andy) meets MaFe (Mads) in Copenhagen*
> a LJ meeting in Copenhagen…
> 
> Last night at the local station a little black Fiat Punto with plenty of recycle wood on the roof top came into the local station, the driver looked out the window in search of a man he had never meet. Out there in the street was a middle aged guy standing with his backpack and a smile. No doubt this was Andy, so I waved at him and in the car he went, hello, and as they say in England 'nice to see you'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes it was nice to see Andy, we came to my house and had dinner with my daughter, I had made us a Ragout of beef fillet, we got some wine with it, and some fresh baked bread.
> (Never finished that story I think; I used to teach drawing and watercolor classes, and I went to Paha Czech with each class for a tour with my students where we draw, sketch and eat plenty of Ragout that came down with beer, and it was this memory that had made me give the Ragout a try - hope you enjoyed).
> Andy told me his work story and we found out we had plenty of common points in our life's, drawing, watercolor, work and I have once been working with guys from his company (Oracle), so yes one word took the other and time was on wings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here I try to come back while the timer runs on the camera, only to discover that Andy has stolen my pipe!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So of course Little MSDebbie has to make the punishment, no one can steal MaFe's pipes.*
> 
> Very fast I had the feeling of being with a old friend thank you Andy, so time was flying, and after the coffee we went to my little workshop (I think Andy called it a museum once), and looked and touched tools for some time, yes there are so many stories to be told when it's old tools, history of the tools, Nationalities and just materials they are made from and so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy and I have both been buying some old saws that we are planning to restore and to learn how to sharpen and he had made a blog about his in this blog I commented about the rust remover, and to surprise me he had taken all the way from England with him not one but two of these buckets. Need I say I was touched by the thought!
> So now I have no excuse, I need to make those saws shine, and after we can compare and discuss results on the sharpening process (this will be fun).
> 
> In fact so much time that I was in a hurry at the end to get him to the station again so he would not miss the last train at midnight.
> 
> Dear Andy I enjoyed my evening so much, thank you, I hope one day I can come and visit your shop in UK.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


wauw you lucky bastard Mads  
thank´s for sharing the envying moment with us 
but next time tell us soner so we can bring the sledgehammer to you…. LOL

I´ll bett Andy enjoyed it as much as I did in the autumn

take care
Dennis


----------



## Schwieb

mafe said:


> *Brit (Andy) meets MaFe (Mads) in Copenhagen*
> 
> *Brit (Andy) meets MaFe (Mads) in Copenhagen*
> a LJ meeting in Copenhagen…
> 
> Last night at the local station a little black Fiat Punto with plenty of recycle wood on the roof top came into the local station, the driver looked out the window in search of a man he had never meet. Out there in the street was a middle aged guy standing with his backpack and a smile. No doubt this was Andy, so I waved at him and in the car he went, hello, and as they say in England 'nice to see you'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes it was nice to see Andy, we came to my house and had dinner with my daughter, I had made us a Ragout of beef fillet, we got some wine with it, and some fresh baked bread.
> (Never finished that story I think; I used to teach drawing and watercolor classes, and I went to Paha Czech with each class for a tour with my students where we draw, sketch and eat plenty of Ragout that came down with beer, and it was this memory that had made me give the Ragout a try - hope you enjoyed).
> Andy told me his work story and we found out we had plenty of common points in our life's, drawing, watercolor, work and I have once been working with guys from his company (Oracle), so yes one word took the other and time was on wings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here I try to come back while the timer runs on the camera, only to discover that Andy has stolen my pipe!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So of course Little MSDebbie has to make the punishment, no one can steal MaFe's pipes.*
> 
> Very fast I had the feeling of being with a old friend thank you Andy, so time was flying, and after the coffee we went to my little workshop (I think Andy called it a museum once), and looked and touched tools for some time, yes there are so many stories to be told when it's old tools, history of the tools, Nationalities and just materials they are made from and so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy and I have both been buying some old saws that we are planning to restore and to learn how to sharpen and he had made a blog about his in this blog I commented about the rust remover, and to surprise me he had taken all the way from England with him not one but two of these buckets. Need I say I was touched by the thought!
> So now I have no excuse, I need to make those saws shine, and after we can compare and discuss results on the sharpening process (this will be fun).
> 
> In fact so much time that I was in a hurry at the end to get him to the station again so he would not miss the last train at midnight.
> 
> Dear Andy I enjoyed my evening so much, thank you, I hope one day I can come and visit your shop in UK.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


No doubt this was a fun evening. I'll be looking forward to seeing the progress on the saws


----------



## saddletramp

mafe said:


> *Brit (Andy) meets MaFe (Mads) in Copenhagen*
> 
> *Brit (Andy) meets MaFe (Mads) in Copenhagen*
> a LJ meeting in Copenhagen…
> 
> Last night at the local station a little black Fiat Punto with plenty of recycle wood on the roof top came into the local station, the driver looked out the window in search of a man he had never meet. Out there in the street was a middle aged guy standing with his backpack and a smile. No doubt this was Andy, so I waved at him and in the car he went, hello, and as they say in England 'nice to see you'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes it was nice to see Andy, we came to my house and had dinner with my daughter, I had made us a Ragout of beef fillet, we got some wine with it, and some fresh baked bread.
> (Never finished that story I think; I used to teach drawing and watercolor classes, and I went to Paha Czech with each class for a tour with my students where we draw, sketch and eat plenty of Ragout that came down with beer, and it was this memory that had made me give the Ragout a try - hope you enjoyed).
> Andy told me his work story and we found out we had plenty of common points in our life's, drawing, watercolor, work and I have once been working with guys from his company (Oracle), so yes one word took the other and time was on wings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here I try to come back while the timer runs on the camera, only to discover that Andy has stolen my pipe!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So of course Little MSDebbie has to make the punishment, no one can steal MaFe's pipes.*
> 
> Very fast I had the feeling of being with a old friend thank you Andy, so time was flying, and after the coffee we went to my little workshop (I think Andy called it a museum once), and looked and touched tools for some time, yes there are so many stories to be told when it's old tools, history of the tools, Nationalities and just materials they are made from and so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy and I have both been buying some old saws that we are planning to restore and to learn how to sharpen and he had made a blog about his in this blog I commented about the rust remover, and to surprise me he had taken all the way from England with him not one but two of these buckets. Need I say I was touched by the thought!
> So now I have no excuse, I need to make those saws shine, and after we can compare and discuss results on the sharpening process (this will be fun).
> 
> In fact so much time that I was in a hurry at the end to get him to the station again so he would not miss the last train at midnight.
> 
> Dear Andy I enjoyed my evening so much, thank you, I hope one day I can come and visit your shop in UK.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


Wow, the combined knowledge of old tools and woodworking must have approached critical mass. You both have to be more careful, you're just lucky that there was not a catastrophic explosion of nuclear proportion.

Good friends, good food, good tools, what else could you ask for. Great story.


----------



## helluvawreck

mafe said:


> *Brit (Andy) meets MaFe (Mads) in Copenhagen*
> 
> *Brit (Andy) meets MaFe (Mads) in Copenhagen*
> a LJ meeting in Copenhagen…
> 
> Last night at the local station a little black Fiat Punto with plenty of recycle wood on the roof top came into the local station, the driver looked out the window in search of a man he had never meet. Out there in the street was a middle aged guy standing with his backpack and a smile. No doubt this was Andy, so I waved at him and in the car he went, hello, and as they say in England 'nice to see you'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes it was nice to see Andy, we came to my house and had dinner with my daughter, I had made us a Ragout of beef fillet, we got some wine with it, and some fresh baked bread.
> (Never finished that story I think; I used to teach drawing and watercolor classes, and I went to Paha Czech with each class for a tour with my students where we draw, sketch and eat plenty of Ragout that came down with beer, and it was this memory that had made me give the Ragout a try - hope you enjoyed).
> Andy told me his work story and we found out we had plenty of common points in our life's, drawing, watercolor, work and I have once been working with guys from his company (Oracle), so yes one word took the other and time was on wings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here I try to come back while the timer runs on the camera, only to discover that Andy has stolen my pipe!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So of course Little MSDebbie has to make the punishment, no one can steal MaFe's pipes.*
> 
> Very fast I had the feeling of being with a old friend thank you Andy, so time was flying, and after the coffee we went to my little workshop (I think Andy called it a museum once), and looked and touched tools for some time, yes there are so many stories to be told when it's old tools, history of the tools, Nationalities and just materials they are made from and so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy and I have both been buying some old saws that we are planning to restore and to learn how to sharpen and he had made a blog about his in this blog I commented about the rust remover, and to surprise me he had taken all the way from England with him not one but two of these buckets. Need I say I was touched by the thought!
> So now I have no excuse, I need to make those saws shine, and after we can compare and discuss results on the sharpening process (this will be fun).
> 
> In fact so much time that I was in a hurry at the end to get him to the station again so he would not miss the last train at midnight.
> 
> Dear Andy I enjoyed my evening so much, thank you, I hope one day I can come and visit your shop in UK.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


Hey, what a wonderful story and from the pictures it looks like you both enjoyed each others company and the time that you spent visiting. God Bless the both of you. I'm sure you both must have talked each others ears off.


----------



## Napoleon

mafe said:


> *Brit (Andy) meets MaFe (Mads) in Copenhagen*
> 
> *Brit (Andy) meets MaFe (Mads) in Copenhagen*
> a LJ meeting in Copenhagen…
> 
> Last night at the local station a little black Fiat Punto with plenty of recycle wood on the roof top came into the local station, the driver looked out the window in search of a man he had never meet. Out there in the street was a middle aged guy standing with his backpack and a smile. No doubt this was Andy, so I waved at him and in the car he went, hello, and as they say in England 'nice to see you'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes it was nice to see Andy, we came to my house and had dinner with my daughter, I had made us a Ragout of beef fillet, we got some wine with it, and some fresh baked bread.
> (Never finished that story I think; I used to teach drawing and watercolor classes, and I went to Paha Czech with each class for a tour with my students where we draw, sketch and eat plenty of Ragout that came down with beer, and it was this memory that had made me give the Ragout a try - hope you enjoyed).
> Andy told me his work story and we found out we had plenty of common points in our life's, drawing, watercolor, work and I have once been working with guys from his company (Oracle), so yes one word took the other and time was on wings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here I try to come back while the timer runs on the camera, only to discover that Andy has stolen my pipe!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So of course Little MSDebbie has to make the punishment, no one can steal MaFe's pipes.*
> 
> Very fast I had the feeling of being with a old friend thank you Andy, so time was flying, and after the coffee we went to my little workshop (I think Andy called it a museum once), and looked and touched tools for some time, yes there are so many stories to be told when it's old tools, history of the tools, Nationalities and just materials they are made from and so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy and I have both been buying some old saws that we are planning to restore and to learn how to sharpen and he had made a blog about his in this blog I commented about the rust remover, and to surprise me he had taken all the way from England with him not one but two of these buckets. Need I say I was touched by the thought!
> So now I have no excuse, I need to make those saws shine, and after we can compare and discuss results on the sharpening process (this will be fun).
> 
> In fact so much time that I was in a hurry at the end to get him to the station again so he would not miss the last train at midnight.
> 
> Dear Andy I enjoyed my evening so much, thank you, I hope one day I can come and visit your shop in UK.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


Great story and by the way that ragout looked nice


----------



## HallTree

mafe said:


> *Brit (Andy) meets MaFe (Mads) in Copenhagen*
> 
> *Brit (Andy) meets MaFe (Mads) in Copenhagen*
> a LJ meeting in Copenhagen…
> 
> Last night at the local station a little black Fiat Punto with plenty of recycle wood on the roof top came into the local station, the driver looked out the window in search of a man he had never meet. Out there in the street was a middle aged guy standing with his backpack and a smile. No doubt this was Andy, so I waved at him and in the car he went, hello, and as they say in England 'nice to see you'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes it was nice to see Andy, we came to my house and had dinner with my daughter, I had made us a Ragout of beef fillet, we got some wine with it, and some fresh baked bread.
> (Never finished that story I think; I used to teach drawing and watercolor classes, and I went to Paha Czech with each class for a tour with my students where we draw, sketch and eat plenty of Ragout that came down with beer, and it was this memory that had made me give the Ragout a try - hope you enjoyed).
> Andy told me his work story and we found out we had plenty of common points in our life's, drawing, watercolor, work and I have once been working with guys from his company (Oracle), so yes one word took the other and time was on wings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here I try to come back while the timer runs on the camera, only to discover that Andy has stolen my pipe!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So of course Little MSDebbie has to make the punishment, no one can steal MaFe's pipes.*
> 
> Very fast I had the feeling of being with a old friend thank you Andy, so time was flying, and after the coffee we went to my little workshop (I think Andy called it a museum once), and looked and touched tools for some time, yes there are so many stories to be told when it's old tools, history of the tools, Nationalities and just materials they are made from and so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy and I have both been buying some old saws that we are planning to restore and to learn how to sharpen and he had made a blog about his in this blog I commented about the rust remover, and to surprise me he had taken all the way from England with him not one but two of these buckets. Need I say I was touched by the thought!
> So now I have no excuse, I need to make those saws shine, and after we can compare and discuss results on the sharpening process (this will be fun).
> 
> In fact so much time that I was in a hurry at the end to get him to the station again so he would not miss the last train at midnight.
> 
> Dear Andy I enjoyed my evening so much, thank you, I hope one day I can come and visit your shop in UK.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


Good story. Makes me look forward to see my woodworking buddy when I get back to Minnesota this Summer.


----------



## swirt

mafe said:


> *Brit (Andy) meets MaFe (Mads) in Copenhagen*
> 
> *Brit (Andy) meets MaFe (Mads) in Copenhagen*
> a LJ meeting in Copenhagen…
> 
> Last night at the local station a little black Fiat Punto with plenty of recycle wood on the roof top came into the local station, the driver looked out the window in search of a man he had never meet. Out there in the street was a middle aged guy standing with his backpack and a smile. No doubt this was Andy, so I waved at him and in the car he went, hello, and as they say in England 'nice to see you'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes it was nice to see Andy, we came to my house and had dinner with my daughter, I had made us a Ragout of beef fillet, we got some wine with it, and some fresh baked bread.
> (Never finished that story I think; I used to teach drawing and watercolor classes, and I went to Paha Czech with each class for a tour with my students where we draw, sketch and eat plenty of Ragout that came down with beer, and it was this memory that had made me give the Ragout a try - hope you enjoyed).
> Andy told me his work story and we found out we had plenty of common points in our life's, drawing, watercolor, work and I have once been working with guys from his company (Oracle), so yes one word took the other and time was on wings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here I try to come back while the timer runs on the camera, only to discover that Andy has stolen my pipe!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So of course Little MSDebbie has to make the punishment, no one can steal MaFe's pipes.*
> 
> Very fast I had the feeling of being with a old friend thank you Andy, so time was flying, and after the coffee we went to my little workshop (I think Andy called it a museum once), and looked and touched tools for some time, yes there are so many stories to be told when it's old tools, history of the tools, Nationalities and just materials they are made from and so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy and I have both been buying some old saws that we are planning to restore and to learn how to sharpen and he had made a blog about his in this blog I commented about the rust remover, and to surprise me he had taken all the way from England with him not one but two of these buckets. Need I say I was touched by the thought!
> So now I have no excuse, I need to make those saws shine, and after we can compare and discuss results on the sharpening process (this will be fun).
> 
> In fact so much time that I was in a hurry at the end to get him to the station again so he would not miss the last train at midnight.
> 
> Dear Andy I enjoyed my evening so much, thank you, I hope one day I can come and visit your shop in UK.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


Fun story Mafe. Glad you and Brit had a chance to get together.


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Brit (Andy) meets MaFe (Mads) in Copenhagen*
> 
> *Brit (Andy) meets MaFe (Mads) in Copenhagen*
> a LJ meeting in Copenhagen…
> 
> Last night at the local station a little black Fiat Punto with plenty of recycle wood on the roof top came into the local station, the driver looked out the window in search of a man he had never meet. Out there in the street was a middle aged guy standing with his backpack and a smile. No doubt this was Andy, so I waved at him and in the car he went, hello, and as they say in England 'nice to see you'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes it was nice to see Andy, we came to my house and had dinner with my daughter, I had made us a Ragout of beef fillet, we got some wine with it, and some fresh baked bread.
> (Never finished that story I think; I used to teach drawing and watercolor classes, and I went to Paha Czech with each class for a tour with my students where we draw, sketch and eat plenty of Ragout that came down with beer, and it was this memory that had made me give the Ragout a try - hope you enjoyed).
> Andy told me his work story and we found out we had plenty of common points in our life's, drawing, watercolor, work and I have once been working with guys from his company (Oracle), so yes one word took the other and time was on wings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here I try to come back while the timer runs on the camera, only to discover that Andy has stolen my pipe!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So of course Little MSDebbie has to make the punishment, no one can steal MaFe's pipes.*
> 
> Very fast I had the feeling of being with a old friend thank you Andy, so time was flying, and after the coffee we went to my little workshop (I think Andy called it a museum once), and looked and touched tools for some time, yes there are so many stories to be told when it's old tools, history of the tools, Nationalities and just materials they are made from and so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy and I have both been buying some old saws that we are planning to restore and to learn how to sharpen and he had made a blog about his in this blog I commented about the rust remover, and to surprise me he had taken all the way from England with him not one but two of these buckets. Need I say I was touched by the thought!
> So now I have no excuse, I need to make those saws shine, and after we can compare and discuss results on the sharpening process (this will be fun).
> 
> In fact so much time that I was in a hurry at the end to get him to the station again so he would not miss the last train at midnight.
> 
> Dear Andy I enjoyed my evening so much, thank you, I hope one day I can come and visit your shop in UK.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


Hi guys,
Yes it was a day to remember, I still have a smile on my mouth.










Here the Punto!
And the Vespa in front is mine also, I got her when I was 17 years old.

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Sodabowski

mafe said:


> *Brit (Andy) meets MaFe (Mads) in Copenhagen*
> 
> *Brit (Andy) meets MaFe (Mads) in Copenhagen*
> a LJ meeting in Copenhagen…
> 
> Last night at the local station a little black Fiat Punto with plenty of recycle wood on the roof top came into the local station, the driver looked out the window in search of a man he had never meet. Out there in the street was a middle aged guy standing with his backpack and a smile. No doubt this was Andy, so I waved at him and in the car he went, hello, and as they say in England 'nice to see you'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes it was nice to see Andy, we came to my house and had dinner with my daughter, I had made us a Ragout of beef fillet, we got some wine with it, and some fresh baked bread.
> (Never finished that story I think; I used to teach drawing and watercolor classes, and I went to Paha Czech with each class for a tour with my students where we draw, sketch and eat plenty of Ragout that came down with beer, and it was this memory that had made me give the Ragout a try - hope you enjoyed).
> Andy told me his work story and we found out we had plenty of common points in our life's, drawing, watercolor, work and I have once been working with guys from his company (Oracle), so yes one word took the other and time was on wings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here I try to come back while the timer runs on the camera, only to discover that Andy has stolen my pipe!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So of course Little MSDebbie has to make the punishment, no one can steal MaFe's pipes.*
> 
> Very fast I had the feeling of being with a old friend thank you Andy, so time was flying, and after the coffee we went to my little workshop (I think Andy called it a museum once), and looked and touched tools for some time, yes there are so many stories to be told when it's old tools, history of the tools, Nationalities and just materials they are made from and so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy and I have both been buying some old saws that we are planning to restore and to learn how to sharpen and he had made a blog about his in this blog I commented about the rust remover, and to surprise me he had taken all the way from England with him not one but two of these buckets. Need I say I was touched by the thought!
> So now I have no excuse, I need to make those saws shine, and after we can compare and discuss results on the sharpening process (this will be fun).
> 
> In fact so much time that I was in a hurry at the end to get him to the station again so he would not miss the last train at midnight.
> 
> Dear Andy I enjoyed my evening so much, thank you, I hope one day I can come and visit your shop in UK.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


As long as you guys steer clear from Corsican beer, nothing can go wrong ;D


----------



## DonH

mafe said:


> *Brit (Andy) meets MaFe (Mads) in Copenhagen*
> 
> *Brit (Andy) meets MaFe (Mads) in Copenhagen*
> a LJ meeting in Copenhagen…
> 
> Last night at the local station a little black Fiat Punto with plenty of recycle wood on the roof top came into the local station, the driver looked out the window in search of a man he had never meet. Out there in the street was a middle aged guy standing with his backpack and a smile. No doubt this was Andy, so I waved at him and in the car he went, hello, and as they say in England 'nice to see you'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes it was nice to see Andy, we came to my house and had dinner with my daughter, I had made us a Ragout of beef fillet, we got some wine with it, and some fresh baked bread.
> (Never finished that story I think; I used to teach drawing and watercolor classes, and I went to Paha Czech with each class for a tour with my students where we draw, sketch and eat plenty of Ragout that came down with beer, and it was this memory that had made me give the Ragout a try - hope you enjoyed).
> Andy told me his work story and we found out we had plenty of common points in our life's, drawing, watercolor, work and I have once been working with guys from his company (Oracle), so yes one word took the other and time was on wings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here I try to come back while the timer runs on the camera, only to discover that Andy has stolen my pipe!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So of course Little MSDebbie has to make the punishment, no one can steal MaFe's pipes.*
> 
> Very fast I had the feeling of being with a old friend thank you Andy, so time was flying, and after the coffee we went to my little workshop (I think Andy called it a museum once), and looked and touched tools for some time, yes there are so many stories to be told when it's old tools, history of the tools, Nationalities and just materials they are made from and so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy and I have both been buying some old saws that we are planning to restore and to learn how to sharpen and he had made a blog about his in this blog I commented about the rust remover, and to surprise me he had taken all the way from England with him not one but two of these buckets. Need I say I was touched by the thought!
> So now I have no excuse, I need to make those saws shine, and after we can compare and discuss results on the sharpening process (this will be fun).
> 
> In fact so much time that I was in a hurry at the end to get him to the station again so he would not miss the last train at midnight.
> 
> Dear Andy I enjoyed my evening so much, thank you, I hope one day I can come and visit your shop in UK.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


Great story Mads - the ragout looks pretty good as well. I agree with cessnapilotbarry that you seem to be a pretty good photographer as well as an all round talented woodworker - not to mention your wide range of interesting interests.

Don


----------



## Bertha

mafe said:


> *Brit (Andy) meets MaFe (Mads) in Copenhagen*
> 
> *Brit (Andy) meets MaFe (Mads) in Copenhagen*
> a LJ meeting in Copenhagen…
> 
> Last night at the local station a little black Fiat Punto with plenty of recycle wood on the roof top came into the local station, the driver looked out the window in search of a man he had never meet. Out there in the street was a middle aged guy standing with his backpack and a smile. No doubt this was Andy, so I waved at him and in the car he went, hello, and as they say in England 'nice to see you'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes it was nice to see Andy, we came to my house and had dinner with my daughter, I had made us a Ragout of beef fillet, we got some wine with it, and some fresh baked bread.
> (Never finished that story I think; I used to teach drawing and watercolor classes, and I went to Paha Czech with each class for a tour with my students where we draw, sketch and eat plenty of Ragout that came down with beer, and it was this memory that had made me give the Ragout a try - hope you enjoyed).
> Andy told me his work story and we found out we had plenty of common points in our life's, drawing, watercolor, work and I have once been working with guys from his company (Oracle), so yes one word took the other and time was on wings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here I try to come back while the timer runs on the camera, only to discover that Andy has stolen my pipe!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So of course Little MSDebbie has to make the punishment, no one can steal MaFe's pipes.*
> 
> Very fast I had the feeling of being with a old friend thank you Andy, so time was flying, and after the coffee we went to my little workshop (I think Andy called it a museum once), and looked and touched tools for some time, yes there are so many stories to be told when it's old tools, history of the tools, Nationalities and just materials they are made from and so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy and I have both been buying some old saws that we are planning to restore and to learn how to sharpen and he had made a blog about his in this blog I commented about the rust remover, and to surprise me he had taken all the way from England with him not one but two of these buckets. Need I say I was touched by the thought!
> So now I have no excuse, I need to make those saws shine, and after we can compare and discuss results on the sharpening process (this will be fun).
> 
> In fact so much time that I was in a hurry at the end to get him to the station again so he would not miss the last train at midnight.
> 
> Dear Andy I enjoyed my evening so much, thank you, I hope one day I can come and visit your shop in UK.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


I always enjoy hearing of a nice meeting like this. I'm so glad you enjoyed each other's company.


----------



## Brit

mafe said:


> *Brit (Andy) meets MaFe (Mads) in Copenhagen*
> 
> *Brit (Andy) meets MaFe (Mads) in Copenhagen*
> a LJ meeting in Copenhagen…
> 
> Last night at the local station a little black Fiat Punto with plenty of recycle wood on the roof top came into the local station, the driver looked out the window in search of a man he had never meet. Out there in the street was a middle aged guy standing with his backpack and a smile. No doubt this was Andy, so I waved at him and in the car he went, hello, and as they say in England 'nice to see you'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes it was nice to see Andy, we came to my house and had dinner with my daughter, I had made us a Ragout of beef fillet, we got some wine with it, and some fresh baked bread.
> (Never finished that story I think; I used to teach drawing and watercolor classes, and I went to Paha Czech with each class for a tour with my students where we draw, sketch and eat plenty of Ragout that came down with beer, and it was this memory that had made me give the Ragout a try - hope you enjoyed).
> Andy told me his work story and we found out we had plenty of common points in our life's, drawing, watercolor, work and I have once been working with guys from his company (Oracle), so yes one word took the other and time was on wings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here I try to come back while the timer runs on the camera, only to discover that Andy has stolen my pipe!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So of course Little MSDebbie has to make the punishment, no one can steal MaFe's pipes.*
> 
> Very fast I had the feeling of being with a old friend thank you Andy, so time was flying, and after the coffee we went to my little workshop (I think Andy called it a museum once), and looked and touched tools for some time, yes there are so many stories to be told when it's old tools, history of the tools, Nationalities and just materials they are made from and so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy and I have both been buying some old saws that we are planning to restore and to learn how to sharpen and he had made a blog about his in this blog I commented about the rust remover, and to surprise me he had taken all the way from England with him not one but two of these buckets. Need I say I was touched by the thought!
> So now I have no excuse, I need to make those saws shine, and after we can compare and discuss results on the sharpening process (this will be fun).
> 
> In fact so much time that I was in a hurry at the end to get him to the station again so he would not miss the last train at midnight.
> 
> Dear Andy I enjoyed my evening so much, thank you, I hope one day I can come and visit your shop in UK.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


I couldn't believe it when my company asked me to run a training course in Denmark. I checked Mafe's profile to see where in Denmark he lived and it was only a 30 minute train ride from where I was staying.

It was wonderful to meet with Mads and his daughter over a delicious meal and a nice bottle of wine. I can confirm that the ragout was even nicer than it looks in the picture. We chatted for ages and it was a treat to see and handle all of the old tools Mads has collected. He has some real gems! He is as much an inspiration in person as he is on Lumberjocks.

I didn't tell you last night Mads, but yesterday was actually my 50th birthday and I couldn't have spent it anywhere nicer than in your workshop. Thank you so much for your hospitality.

Back home now with many happy memories. Take care my friend,

Andy


----------



## woodspark

mafe said:


> *Brit (Andy) meets MaFe (Mads) in Copenhagen*
> 
> *Brit (Andy) meets MaFe (Mads) in Copenhagen*
> a LJ meeting in Copenhagen…
> 
> Last night at the local station a little black Fiat Punto with plenty of recycle wood on the roof top came into the local station, the driver looked out the window in search of a man he had never meet. Out there in the street was a middle aged guy standing with his backpack and a smile. No doubt this was Andy, so I waved at him and in the car he went, hello, and as they say in England 'nice to see you'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes it was nice to see Andy, we came to my house and had dinner with my daughter, I had made us a Ragout of beef fillet, we got some wine with it, and some fresh baked bread.
> (Never finished that story I think; I used to teach drawing and watercolor classes, and I went to Paha Czech with each class for a tour with my students where we draw, sketch and eat plenty of Ragout that came down with beer, and it was this memory that had made me give the Ragout a try - hope you enjoyed).
> Andy told me his work story and we found out we had plenty of common points in our life's, drawing, watercolor, work and I have once been working with guys from his company (Oracle), so yes one word took the other and time was on wings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here I try to come back while the timer runs on the camera, only to discover that Andy has stolen my pipe!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So of course Little MSDebbie has to make the punishment, no one can steal MaFe's pipes.*
> 
> Very fast I had the feeling of being with a old friend thank you Andy, so time was flying, and after the coffee we went to my little workshop (I think Andy called it a museum once), and looked and touched tools for some time, yes there are so many stories to be told when it's old tools, history of the tools, Nationalities and just materials they are made from and so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy and I have both been buying some old saws that we are planning to restore and to learn how to sharpen and he had made a blog about his in this blog I commented about the rust remover, and to surprise me he had taken all the way from England with him not one but two of these buckets. Need I say I was touched by the thought!
> So now I have no excuse, I need to make those saws shine, and after we can compare and discuss results on the sharpening process (this will be fun).
> 
> In fact so much time that I was in a hurry at the end to get him to the station again so he would not miss the last train at midnight.
> 
> Dear Andy I enjoyed my evening so much, thank you, I hope one day I can come and visit your shop in UK.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


Ah, well done you two! That Fiat of yours does look like a woodworker's car! So nice to read about LJ's from different countries meeting each other and sharing passion. I hope to have the same pleasure one day!


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Brit (Andy) meets MaFe (Mads) in Copenhagen*
> 
> *Brit (Andy) meets MaFe (Mads) in Copenhagen*
> a LJ meeting in Copenhagen…
> 
> Last night at the local station a little black Fiat Punto with plenty of recycle wood on the roof top came into the local station, the driver looked out the window in search of a man he had never meet. Out there in the street was a middle aged guy standing with his backpack and a smile. No doubt this was Andy, so I waved at him and in the car he went, hello, and as they say in England 'nice to see you'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes it was nice to see Andy, we came to my house and had dinner with my daughter, I had made us a Ragout of beef fillet, we got some wine with it, and some fresh baked bread.
> (Never finished that story I think; I used to teach drawing and watercolor classes, and I went to Paha Czech with each class for a tour with my students where we draw, sketch and eat plenty of Ragout that came down with beer, and it was this memory that had made me give the Ragout a try - hope you enjoyed).
> Andy told me his work story and we found out we had plenty of common points in our life's, drawing, watercolor, work and I have once been working with guys from his company (Oracle), so yes one word took the other and time was on wings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here I try to come back while the timer runs on the camera, only to discover that Andy has stolen my pipe!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So of course Little MSDebbie has to make the punishment, no one can steal MaFe's pipes.*
> 
> Very fast I had the feeling of being with a old friend thank you Andy, so time was flying, and after the coffee we went to my little workshop (I think Andy called it a museum once), and looked and touched tools for some time, yes there are so many stories to be told when it's old tools, history of the tools, Nationalities and just materials they are made from and so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy and I have both been buying some old saws that we are planning to restore and to learn how to sharpen and he had made a blog about his in this blog I commented about the rust remover, and to surprise me he had taken all the way from England with him not one but two of these buckets. Need I say I was touched by the thought!
> So now I have no excuse, I need to make those saws shine, and after we can compare and discuss results on the sharpening process (this will be fun).
> 
> In fact so much time that I was in a hurry at the end to get him to the station again so he would not miss the last train at midnight.
> 
> Dear Andy I enjoyed my evening so much, thank you, I hope one day I can come and visit your shop in UK.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


Hi Andy,
I am in a coma to learn that it was your 50th birthday - *CONGRATULATION*!!! 
How could you stay silent? We should have put a flag on the table and sing for you!
I am so happy and proud to have shared this day with you, that you choose to spend this day in my home that is a honor, this makes the day even more special, one of those magic days in life, where all the ends seems to meet.
Happy that I choose to make you a Prag inspired dinner and open a bottle of wine.
And I'm really happy I acually gave you a present, so it was for a reason it was calling your name just at the late hour.
And I'm proud to call you a friend, you are one of these rare persons who have a full person.
Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you…

*The best of my thoughts*,

Mads


----------



## tdv

mafe said:


> *Brit (Andy) meets MaFe (Mads) in Copenhagen*
> 
> *Brit (Andy) meets MaFe (Mads) in Copenhagen*
> a LJ meeting in Copenhagen…
> 
> Last night at the local station a little black Fiat Punto with plenty of recycle wood on the roof top came into the local station, the driver looked out the window in search of a man he had never meet. Out there in the street was a middle aged guy standing with his backpack and a smile. No doubt this was Andy, so I waved at him and in the car he went, hello, and as they say in England 'nice to see you'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes it was nice to see Andy, we came to my house and had dinner with my daughter, I had made us a Ragout of beef fillet, we got some wine with it, and some fresh baked bread.
> (Never finished that story I think; I used to teach drawing and watercolor classes, and I went to Paha Czech with each class for a tour with my students where we draw, sketch and eat plenty of Ragout that came down with beer, and it was this memory that had made me give the Ragout a try - hope you enjoyed).
> Andy told me his work story and we found out we had plenty of common points in our life's, drawing, watercolor, work and I have once been working with guys from his company (Oracle), so yes one word took the other and time was on wings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here I try to come back while the timer runs on the camera, only to discover that Andy has stolen my pipe!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So of course Little MSDebbie has to make the punishment, no one can steal MaFe's pipes.*
> 
> Very fast I had the feeling of being with a old friend thank you Andy, so time was flying, and after the coffee we went to my little workshop (I think Andy called it a museum once), and looked and touched tools for some time, yes there are so many stories to be told when it's old tools, history of the tools, Nationalities and just materials they are made from and so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy and I have both been buying some old saws that we are planning to restore and to learn how to sharpen and he had made a blog about his in this blog I commented about the rust remover, and to surprise me he had taken all the way from England with him not one but two of these buckets. Need I say I was touched by the thought!
> So now I have no excuse, I need to make those saws shine, and after we can compare and discuss results on the sharpening process (this will be fun).
> 
> In fact so much time that I was in a hurry at the end to get him to the station again so he would not miss the last train at midnight.
> 
> Dear Andy I enjoyed my evening so much, thank you, I hope one day I can come and visit your shop in UK.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


What a great get together you guys look like you had a lot of fun & the ragout? I can almost smell it (Mmmm)
Should now read "fanatical rhykenologist, vintage architect & part time gastronome" 
Best
Trevor


----------



## degoose

mafe said:


> *Brit (Andy) meets MaFe (Mads) in Copenhagen*
> 
> *Brit (Andy) meets MaFe (Mads) in Copenhagen*
> a LJ meeting in Copenhagen…
> 
> Last night at the local station a little black Fiat Punto with plenty of recycle wood on the roof top came into the local station, the driver looked out the window in search of a man he had never meet. Out there in the street was a middle aged guy standing with his backpack and a smile. No doubt this was Andy, so I waved at him and in the car he went, hello, and as they say in England 'nice to see you'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes it was nice to see Andy, we came to my house and had dinner with my daughter, I had made us a Ragout of beef fillet, we got some wine with it, and some fresh baked bread.
> (Never finished that story I think; I used to teach drawing and watercolor classes, and I went to Paha Czech with each class for a tour with my students where we draw, sketch and eat plenty of Ragout that came down with beer, and it was this memory that had made me give the Ragout a try - hope you enjoyed).
> Andy told me his work story and we found out we had plenty of common points in our life's, drawing, watercolor, work and I have once been working with guys from his company (Oracle), so yes one word took the other and time was on wings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here I try to come back while the timer runs on the camera, only to discover that Andy has stolen my pipe!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So of course Little MSDebbie has to make the punishment, no one can steal MaFe's pipes.*
> 
> Very fast I had the feeling of being with a old friend thank you Andy, so time was flying, and after the coffee we went to my little workshop (I think Andy called it a museum once), and looked and touched tools for some time, yes there are so many stories to be told when it's old tools, history of the tools, Nationalities and just materials they are made from and so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy and I have both been buying some old saws that we are planning to restore and to learn how to sharpen and he had made a blog about his in this blog I commented about the rust remover, and to surprise me he had taken all the way from England with him not one but two of these buckets. Need I say I was touched by the thought!
> So now I have no excuse, I need to make those saws shine, and after we can compare and discuss results on the sharpening process (this will be fun).
> 
> In fact so much time that I was in a hurry at the end to get him to the station again so he would not miss the last train at midnight.
> 
> Dear Andy I enjoyed my evening so much, thank you, I hope one day I can come and visit your shop in UK.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


There should be more of it…I love to hear about different visits from LJers.


----------



## Brit

mafe said:


> *Brit (Andy) meets MaFe (Mads) in Copenhagen*
> 
> *Brit (Andy) meets MaFe (Mads) in Copenhagen*
> a LJ meeting in Copenhagen…
> 
> Last night at the local station a little black Fiat Punto with plenty of recycle wood on the roof top came into the local station, the driver looked out the window in search of a man he had never meet. Out there in the street was a middle aged guy standing with his backpack and a smile. No doubt this was Andy, so I waved at him and in the car he went, hello, and as they say in England 'nice to see you'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes it was nice to see Andy, we came to my house and had dinner with my daughter, I had made us a Ragout of beef fillet, we got some wine with it, and some fresh baked bread.
> (Never finished that story I think; I used to teach drawing and watercolor classes, and I went to Paha Czech with each class for a tour with my students where we draw, sketch and eat plenty of Ragout that came down with beer, and it was this memory that had made me give the Ragout a try - hope you enjoyed).
> Andy told me his work story and we found out we had plenty of common points in our life's, drawing, watercolor, work and I have once been working with guys from his company (Oracle), so yes one word took the other and time was on wings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here I try to come back while the timer runs on the camera, only to discover that Andy has stolen my pipe!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So of course Little MSDebbie has to make the punishment, no one can steal MaFe's pipes.*
> 
> Very fast I had the feeling of being with a old friend thank you Andy, so time was flying, and after the coffee we went to my little workshop (I think Andy called it a museum once), and looked and touched tools for some time, yes there are so many stories to be told when it's old tools, history of the tools, Nationalities and just materials they are made from and so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy and I have both been buying some old saws that we are planning to restore and to learn how to sharpen and he had made a blog about his in this blog I commented about the rust remover, and to surprise me he had taken all the way from England with him not one but two of these buckets. Need I say I was touched by the thought!
> So now I have no excuse, I need to make those saws shine, and after we can compare and discuss results on the sharpening process (this will be fun).
> 
> In fact so much time that I was in a hurry at the end to get him to the station again so he would not miss the last train at midnight.
> 
> Dear Andy I enjoyed my evening so much, thank you, I hope one day I can come and visit your shop in UK.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


Thanks Mads. I didn't say anything because I didn't want you to feel like you had to do something special just because I was 50. The truth is, you already had done something special with your welcome and your yummy cooking. Anyhow, I don't think I will ever feel older than 25. I'm still a big kid at heart.


----------



## Toninho

mafe said:


> *Brit (Andy) meets MaFe (Mads) in Copenhagen*
> 
> *Brit (Andy) meets MaFe (Mads) in Copenhagen*
> a LJ meeting in Copenhagen…
> 
> Last night at the local station a little black Fiat Punto with plenty of recycle wood on the roof top came into the local station, the driver looked out the window in search of a man he had never meet. Out there in the street was a middle aged guy standing with his backpack and a smile. No doubt this was Andy, so I waved at him and in the car he went, hello, and as they say in England 'nice to see you'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes it was nice to see Andy, we came to my house and had dinner with my daughter, I had made us a Ragout of beef fillet, we got some wine with it, and some fresh baked bread.
> (Never finished that story I think; I used to teach drawing and watercolor classes, and I went to Paha Czech with each class for a tour with my students where we draw, sketch and eat plenty of Ragout that came down with beer, and it was this memory that had made me give the Ragout a try - hope you enjoyed).
> Andy told me his work story and we found out we had plenty of common points in our life's, drawing, watercolor, work and I have once been working with guys from his company (Oracle), so yes one word took the other and time was on wings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here I try to come back while the timer runs on the camera, only to discover that Andy has stolen my pipe!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So of course Little MSDebbie has to make the punishment, no one can steal MaFe's pipes.*
> 
> Very fast I had the feeling of being with a old friend thank you Andy, so time was flying, and after the coffee we went to my little workshop (I think Andy called it a museum once), and looked and touched tools for some time, yes there are so many stories to be told when it's old tools, history of the tools, Nationalities and just materials they are made from and so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy and I have both been buying some old saws that we are planning to restore and to learn how to sharpen and he had made a blog about his in this blog I commented about the rust remover, and to surprise me he had taken all the way from England with him not one but two of these buckets. Need I say I was touched by the thought!
> So now I have no excuse, I need to make those saws shine, and after we can compare and discuss results on the sharpening process (this will be fun).
> 
> In fact so much time that I was in a hurry at the end to get him to the station again so he would not miss the last train at midnight.
> 
> Dear Andy I enjoyed my evening so much, thank you, I hope one day I can come and visit your shop in UK.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


Mafe beautiful story!
It's very healthy to have friends and share moments like these its so Wonderful!
I also got a black Fiat Punto, just missing some wood over it … ahahahaha …
Mafe good projects!


----------



## lanwater

mafe said:


> *Brit (Andy) meets MaFe (Mads) in Copenhagen*
> 
> *Brit (Andy) meets MaFe (Mads) in Copenhagen*
> a LJ meeting in Copenhagen…
> 
> Last night at the local station a little black Fiat Punto with plenty of recycle wood on the roof top came into the local station, the driver looked out the window in search of a man he had never meet. Out there in the street was a middle aged guy standing with his backpack and a smile. No doubt this was Andy, so I waved at him and in the car he went, hello, and as they say in England 'nice to see you'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes it was nice to see Andy, we came to my house and had dinner with my daughter, I had made us a Ragout of beef fillet, we got some wine with it, and some fresh baked bread.
> (Never finished that story I think; I used to teach drawing and watercolor classes, and I went to Paha Czech with each class for a tour with my students where we draw, sketch and eat plenty of Ragout that came down with beer, and it was this memory that had made me give the Ragout a try - hope you enjoyed).
> Andy told me his work story and we found out we had plenty of common points in our life's, drawing, watercolor, work and I have once been working with guys from his company (Oracle), so yes one word took the other and time was on wings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here I try to come back while the timer runs on the camera, only to discover that Andy has stolen my pipe!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So of course Little MSDebbie has to make the punishment, no one can steal MaFe's pipes.*
> 
> Very fast I had the feeling of being with a old friend thank you Andy, so time was flying, and after the coffee we went to my little workshop (I think Andy called it a museum once), and looked and touched tools for some time, yes there are so many stories to be told when it's old tools, history of the tools, Nationalities and just materials they are made from and so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy and I have both been buying some old saws that we are planning to restore and to learn how to sharpen and he had made a blog about his in this blog I commented about the rust remover, and to surprise me he had taken all the way from England with him not one but two of these buckets. Need I say I was touched by the thought!
> So now I have no excuse, I need to make those saws shine, and after we can compare and discuss results on the sharpening process (this will be fun).
> 
> In fact so much time that I was in a hurry at the end to get him to the station again so he would not miss the last train at midnight.
> 
> Dear Andy I enjoyed my evening so much, thank you, I hope one day I can come and visit your shop in UK.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


Very nice story. Is there any leftovers?


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Brit (Andy) meets MaFe (Mads) in Copenhagen*
> 
> *Brit (Andy) meets MaFe (Mads) in Copenhagen*
> a LJ meeting in Copenhagen…
> 
> Last night at the local station a little black Fiat Punto with plenty of recycle wood on the roof top came into the local station, the driver looked out the window in search of a man he had never meet. Out there in the street was a middle aged guy standing with his backpack and a smile. No doubt this was Andy, so I waved at him and in the car he went, hello, and as they say in England 'nice to see you'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes it was nice to see Andy, we came to my house and had dinner with my daughter, I had made us a Ragout of beef fillet, we got some wine with it, and some fresh baked bread.
> (Never finished that story I think; I used to teach drawing and watercolor classes, and I went to Paha Czech with each class for a tour with my students where we draw, sketch and eat plenty of Ragout that came down with beer, and it was this memory that had made me give the Ragout a try - hope you enjoyed).
> Andy told me his work story and we found out we had plenty of common points in our life's, drawing, watercolor, work and I have once been working with guys from his company (Oracle), so yes one word took the other and time was on wings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here I try to come back while the timer runs on the camera, only to discover that Andy has stolen my pipe!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So of course Little MSDebbie has to make the punishment, no one can steal MaFe's pipes.*
> 
> Very fast I had the feeling of being with a old friend thank you Andy, so time was flying, and after the coffee we went to my little workshop (I think Andy called it a museum once), and looked and touched tools for some time, yes there are so many stories to be told when it's old tools, history of the tools, Nationalities and just materials they are made from and so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy and I have both been buying some old saws that we are planning to restore and to learn how to sharpen and he had made a blog about his in this blog I commented about the rust remover, and to surprise me he had taken all the way from England with him not one but two of these buckets. Need I say I was touched by the thought!
> So now I have no excuse, I need to make those saws shine, and after we can compare and discuss results on the sharpening process (this will be fun).
> 
> In fact so much time that I was in a hurry at the end to get him to the station again so he would not miss the last train at midnight.
> 
> Dear Andy I enjoyed my evening so much, thank you, I hope one day I can come and visit your shop in UK.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


Hi there LJ's,
I have listened and now wrote the recipe for you:
http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/22620

And by the way the goulash picture was not taken by me sorry…

Thank you all for the kind comments,
best of my thoughts,
Mads


----------



## MsDebbieP

mafe said:


> *Brit (Andy) meets MaFe (Mads) in Copenhagen*
> 
> *Brit (Andy) meets MaFe (Mads) in Copenhagen*
> a LJ meeting in Copenhagen…
> 
> Last night at the local station a little black Fiat Punto with plenty of recycle wood on the roof top came into the local station, the driver looked out the window in search of a man he had never meet. Out there in the street was a middle aged guy standing with his backpack and a smile. No doubt this was Andy, so I waved at him and in the car he went, hello, and as they say in England 'nice to see you'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes it was nice to see Andy, we came to my house and had dinner with my daughter, I had made us a Ragout of beef fillet, we got some wine with it, and some fresh baked bread.
> (Never finished that story I think; I used to teach drawing and watercolor classes, and I went to Paha Czech with each class for a tour with my students where we draw, sketch and eat plenty of Ragout that came down with beer, and it was this memory that had made me give the Ragout a try - hope you enjoyed).
> Andy told me his work story and we found out we had plenty of common points in our life's, drawing, watercolor, work and I have once been working with guys from his company (Oracle), so yes one word took the other and time was on wings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here I try to come back while the timer runs on the camera, only to discover that Andy has stolen my pipe!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So of course Little MSDebbie has to make the punishment, no one can steal MaFe's pipes.*
> 
> Very fast I had the feeling of being with a old friend thank you Andy, so time was flying, and after the coffee we went to my little workshop (I think Andy called it a museum once), and looked and touched tools for some time, yes there are so many stories to be told when it's old tools, history of the tools, Nationalities and just materials they are made from and so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy and I have both been buying some old saws that we are planning to restore and to learn how to sharpen and he had made a blog about his in this blog I commented about the rust remover, and to surprise me he had taken all the way from England with him not one but two of these buckets. Need I say I was touched by the thought!
> So now I have no excuse, I need to make those saws shine, and after we can compare and discuss results on the sharpening process (this will be fun).
> 
> In fact so much time that I was in a hurry at the end to get him to the station again so he would not miss the last train at midnight.
> 
> Dear Andy I enjoyed my evening so much, thank you, I hope one day I can come and visit your shop in UK.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


another wonderful story of LumberJocks meeting.

Happy Birthday Brit. Probably the best present you could get - meeting Mafe!


----------



## Woodfix

mafe said:


> *Brit (Andy) meets MaFe (Mads) in Copenhagen*
> 
> *Brit (Andy) meets MaFe (Mads) in Copenhagen*
> a LJ meeting in Copenhagen…
> 
> Last night at the local station a little black Fiat Punto with plenty of recycle wood on the roof top came into the local station, the driver looked out the window in search of a man he had never meet. Out there in the street was a middle aged guy standing with his backpack and a smile. No doubt this was Andy, so I waved at him and in the car he went, hello, and as they say in England 'nice to see you'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes it was nice to see Andy, we came to my house and had dinner with my daughter, I had made us a Ragout of beef fillet, we got some wine with it, and some fresh baked bread.
> (Never finished that story I think; I used to teach drawing and watercolor classes, and I went to Paha Czech with each class for a tour with my students where we draw, sketch and eat plenty of Ragout that came down with beer, and it was this memory that had made me give the Ragout a try - hope you enjoyed).
> Andy told me his work story and we found out we had plenty of common points in our life's, drawing, watercolor, work and I have once been working with guys from his company (Oracle), so yes one word took the other and time was on wings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here I try to come back while the timer runs on the camera, only to discover that Andy has stolen my pipe!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So of course Little MSDebbie has to make the punishment, no one can steal MaFe's pipes.*
> 
> Very fast I had the feeling of being with a old friend thank you Andy, so time was flying, and after the coffee we went to my little workshop (I think Andy called it a museum once), and looked and touched tools for some time, yes there are so many stories to be told when it's old tools, history of the tools, Nationalities and just materials they are made from and so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy and I have both been buying some old saws that we are planning to restore and to learn how to sharpen and he had made a blog about his in this blog I commented about the rust remover, and to surprise me he had taken all the way from England with him not one but two of these buckets. Need I say I was touched by the thought!
> So now I have no excuse, I need to make those saws shine, and after we can compare and discuss results on the sharpening process (this will be fun).
> 
> In fact so much time that I was in a hurry at the end to get him to the station again so he would not miss the last train at midnight.
> 
> Dear Andy I enjoyed my evening so much, thank you, I hope one day I can come and visit your shop in UK.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


I have never had any real ambitions to go to Denmark, but at some time I will make the effort just to buy you a coffee. Great story. I will add Brit to my friends list to keep a track of both your adventures.

Doug


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Brit (Andy) meets MaFe (Mads) in Copenhagen*
> 
> *Brit (Andy) meets MaFe (Mads) in Copenhagen*
> a LJ meeting in Copenhagen…
> 
> Last night at the local station a little black Fiat Punto with plenty of recycle wood on the roof top came into the local station, the driver looked out the window in search of a man he had never meet. Out there in the street was a middle aged guy standing with his backpack and a smile. No doubt this was Andy, so I waved at him and in the car he went, hello, and as they say in England 'nice to see you'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes it was nice to see Andy, we came to my house and had dinner with my daughter, I had made us a Ragout of beef fillet, we got some wine with it, and some fresh baked bread.
> (Never finished that story I think; I used to teach drawing and watercolor classes, and I went to Paha Czech with each class for a tour with my students where we draw, sketch and eat plenty of Ragout that came down with beer, and it was this memory that had made me give the Ragout a try - hope you enjoyed).
> Andy told me his work story and we found out we had plenty of common points in our life's, drawing, watercolor, work and I have once been working with guys from his company (Oracle), so yes one word took the other and time was on wings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here I try to come back while the timer runs on the camera, only to discover that Andy has stolen my pipe!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So of course Little MSDebbie has to make the punishment, no one can steal MaFe's pipes.*
> 
> Very fast I had the feeling of being with a old friend thank you Andy, so time was flying, and after the coffee we went to my little workshop (I think Andy called it a museum once), and looked and touched tools for some time, yes there are so many stories to be told when it's old tools, history of the tools, Nationalities and just materials they are made from and so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy and I have both been buying some old saws that we are planning to restore and to learn how to sharpen and he had made a blog about his in this blog I commented about the rust remover, and to surprise me he had taken all the way from England with him not one but two of these buckets. Need I say I was touched by the thought!
> So now I have no excuse, I need to make those saws shine, and after we can compare and discuss results on the sharpening process (this will be fun).
> 
> In fact so much time that I was in a hurry at the end to get him to the station again so he would not miss the last train at midnight.
> 
> Dear Andy I enjoyed my evening so much, thank you, I hope one day I can come and visit your shop in UK.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


Hi,
Doug, thank you! Since I love coffee, you got me right at the soft spot. Yes I think we are so many who would like to meet here on LJ, it's a true gift.
Debbie, big smile to you.
Best thoughts from my heart,
Mads


----------



## Brit

mafe said:


> *Brit (Andy) meets MaFe (Mads) in Copenhagen*
> 
> *Brit (Andy) meets MaFe (Mads) in Copenhagen*
> a LJ meeting in Copenhagen…
> 
> Last night at the local station a little black Fiat Punto with plenty of recycle wood on the roof top came into the local station, the driver looked out the window in search of a man he had never meet. Out there in the street was a middle aged guy standing with his backpack and a smile. No doubt this was Andy, so I waved at him and in the car he went, hello, and as they say in England 'nice to see you'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes it was nice to see Andy, we came to my house and had dinner with my daughter, I had made us a Ragout of beef fillet, we got some wine with it, and some fresh baked bread.
> (Never finished that story I think; I used to teach drawing and watercolor classes, and I went to Paha Czech with each class for a tour with my students where we draw, sketch and eat plenty of Ragout that came down with beer, and it was this memory that had made me give the Ragout a try - hope you enjoyed).
> Andy told me his work story and we found out we had plenty of common points in our life's, drawing, watercolor, work and I have once been working with guys from his company (Oracle), so yes one word took the other and time was on wings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here I try to come back while the timer runs on the camera, only to discover that Andy has stolen my pipe!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So of course Little MSDebbie has to make the punishment, no one can steal MaFe's pipes.*
> 
> Very fast I had the feeling of being with a old friend thank you Andy, so time was flying, and after the coffee we went to my little workshop (I think Andy called it a museum once), and looked and touched tools for some time, yes there are so many stories to be told when it's old tools, history of the tools, Nationalities and just materials they are made from and so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy and I have both been buying some old saws that we are planning to restore and to learn how to sharpen and he had made a blog about his in this blog I commented about the rust remover, and to surprise me he had taken all the way from England with him not one but two of these buckets. Need I say I was touched by the thought!
> So now I have no excuse, I need to make those saws shine, and after we can compare and discuss results on the sharpening process (this will be fun).
> 
> In fact so much time that I was in a hurry at the end to get him to the station again so he would not miss the last train at midnight.
> 
> Dear Andy I enjoyed my evening so much, thank you, I hope one day I can come and visit your shop in UK.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


Mads, since visiting your 'man cave' I knew what I had to do. Buy more tools!!! I haven't been on here much lately as I've been restoring tools. I bought an early Stanley No.7 Bed Rock, an early Bailey No. 6, two Bailey No. 5s (one early and one later model), two Disston D8 hand saws, two hand drills and a bunch of old hammers that I just thought looked sweet. Oh yeah, and an old Elwell hand axe.

I've still got a long way to go to catch you up, but I'm working on it.


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Brit (Andy) meets MaFe (Mads) in Copenhagen*
> 
> *Brit (Andy) meets MaFe (Mads) in Copenhagen*
> a LJ meeting in Copenhagen…
> 
> Last night at the local station a little black Fiat Punto with plenty of recycle wood on the roof top came into the local station, the driver looked out the window in search of a man he had never meet. Out there in the street was a middle aged guy standing with his backpack and a smile. No doubt this was Andy, so I waved at him and in the car he went, hello, and as they say in England 'nice to see you'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes it was nice to see Andy, we came to my house and had dinner with my daughter, I had made us a Ragout of beef fillet, we got some wine with it, and some fresh baked bread.
> (Never finished that story I think; I used to teach drawing and watercolor classes, and I went to Paha Czech with each class for a tour with my students where we draw, sketch and eat plenty of Ragout that came down with beer, and it was this memory that had made me give the Ragout a try - hope you enjoyed).
> Andy told me his work story and we found out we had plenty of common points in our life's, drawing, watercolor, work and I have once been working with guys from his company (Oracle), so yes one word took the other and time was on wings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here I try to come back while the timer runs on the camera, only to discover that Andy has stolen my pipe!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So of course Little MSDebbie has to make the punishment, no one can steal MaFe's pipes.*
> 
> Very fast I had the feeling of being with a old friend thank you Andy, so time was flying, and after the coffee we went to my little workshop (I think Andy called it a museum once), and looked and touched tools for some time, yes there are so many stories to be told when it's old tools, history of the tools, Nationalities and just materials they are made from and so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy and I have both been buying some old saws that we are planning to restore and to learn how to sharpen and he had made a blog about his in this blog I commented about the rust remover, and to surprise me he had taken all the way from England with him not one but two of these buckets. Need I say I was touched by the thought!
> So now I have no excuse, I need to make those saws shine, and after we can compare and discuss results on the sharpening process (this will be fun).
> 
> In fact so much time that I was in a hurry at the end to get him to the station again so he would not miss the last train at midnight.
> 
> Dear Andy I enjoyed my evening so much, thank you, I hope one day I can come and visit your shop in UK.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


Andy!
You have gone---tools!
It can be a bad influenza this vintage tools, but it has a tendence to clear up when the work shop is full. lol.
Sounds just wonderful, I can't wait to see your beautiful saws.
Here I have not been too active in the work shop lately, I'm working on a tool tower for the garden to hold my garden tools, and also trying to finish the wood bucket, but I work slow these days.
Best of my thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe

*Andys fifty years birthday Praha goulash dish by MaFe. (From the Andy meets MaFe in Copenhagen blog)*

*Andys fifty years birthday Praha goulash dish by MaFe*
From the Andy meets MaFe in Copenhagen blog

*Why*:
At the visit I had here in Copenhagen from our friend Andy, I made a Praha inspired goulash, and I could hear there were a wish for a recipe, since I made the goulash from my head and feelings, I can't give you a copy of the recipe, but I have tried to write you a recipe from the memory.
(If you think did he not write ragout in the last blog you are correct, and I was wrong, in Praha they call it goulash).









This picture was not taken by me!

*MaFe's Praha goulash*.
Beef meat 500 - 1000 gram (I used filet, but any piece will do as long as you cook it long enough).
1 onion
3 cloves of garlic
3 carrots
1 can of tomatos
1 little can of concentrated tomato
Salt 
Pepper
2 tea spoon of sugar 
Smoked paprika powder 3-4 table spoons
1 table spoon tandoori masala spice mix (If you do not have this just leave it out).
1-2 cups of water
(You can add other roots like parsnip, fresh fennel, or spices, the basic version is all you need).

Cut onions, carrots and garlic in your favorite size of chunks, not too fine this is a real man dish!
Put oil in a hot pot (that means you have turned on the fire fully up), throw in the onion, garlic and carrots and stir while cooking at high heat, then add salt pepper and three table spoon of good smoked paprika, don't let the onions turn brow, just blanch, and turn down the heat a little.
Put app 1/3 of the veggies in a cup and save for later, or just leave them all and get a real mushy ragout.
Cut the meat into chunks of different sizes, add oil on a pan and throw in the meat with another table spoon of paprika salt and pepper, now stir until brown and add a little water, then stir and poor it in the pot. (Now it's time to clean the pan, don't just leave it in the sink, this is a good advice only).
Now add a can of tomatoes, a little can of concentrated tomato and two tea spoon of sugar into the pot.
(If you like hot stuff add some chili). 
I left it on low heat cooking for one and a half hour, then the meat is wonderful tender and all the tastes has sucked into the meat then add the last 1/3 of veggies and leave it cooking for another half hour (this will give some bite to the food).

*Mashed potatoes*.
1 kilo of potatoes.
Two tablespoon butter
1-2 cups of milk
Salt 
Pepper
Nutmeg just a touch (if you don't have this use a little paprika)

Peal and boil the potatoes until they are gently over cooked.
Mush them with the ingredients, add first one cup of milk and then add more so the consistency becomes after you own taste.

*Advice*:
Serve with some good bread bake one if you have the time, in Praha you drink plenty of cold beer, but a bottle of wine is also at its place here.









This blog and dish is for you Andy!

Hope this can inspire for some LJ cooking,

*Best thoughts*,
Mads


----------



## Brit

mafe said:


> *Andys fifty years birthday Praha goulash dish by MaFe. (From the Andy meets MaFe in Copenhagen blog)*
> 
> *Andys fifty years birthday Praha goulash dish by MaFe*
> From the Andy meets MaFe in Copenhagen blog
> 
> *Why*:
> At the visit I had here in Copenhagen from our friend Andy, I made a Praha inspired goulash, and I could hear there were a wish for a recipe, since I made the goulash from my head and feelings, I can't give you a copy of the recipe, but I have tried to write you a recipe from the memory.
> (If you think did he not write ragout in the last blog you are correct, and I was wrong, in Praha they call it goulash).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture was not taken by me!
> 
> *MaFe's Praha goulash*.
> Beef meat 500 - 1000 gram (I used filet, but any piece will do as long as you cook it long enough).
> 1 onion
> 3 cloves of garlic
> 3 carrots
> 1 can of tomatos
> 1 little can of concentrated tomato
> Salt
> Pepper
> 2 tea spoon of sugar
> Smoked paprika powder 3-4 table spoons
> 1 table spoon tandoori masala spice mix (If you do not have this just leave it out).
> 1-2 cups of water
> (You can add other roots like parsnip, fresh fennel, or spices, the basic version is all you need).
> 
> Cut onions, carrots and garlic in your favorite size of chunks, not too fine this is a real man dish!
> Put oil in a hot pot (that means you have turned on the fire fully up), throw in the onion, garlic and carrots and stir while cooking at high heat, then add salt pepper and three table spoon of good smoked paprika, don't let the onions turn brow, just blanch, and turn down the heat a little.
> Put app 1/3 of the veggies in a cup and save for later, or just leave them all and get a real mushy ragout.
> Cut the meat into chunks of different sizes, add oil on a pan and throw in the meat with another table spoon of paprika salt and pepper, now stir until brown and add a little water, then stir and poor it in the pot. (Now it's time to clean the pan, don't just leave it in the sink, this is a good advice only).
> Now add a can of tomatoes, a little can of concentrated tomato and two tea spoon of sugar into the pot.
> (If you like hot stuff add some chili).
> I left it on low heat cooking for one and a half hour, then the meat is wonderful tender and all the tastes has sucked into the meat then add the last 1/3 of veggies and leave it cooking for another half hour (this will give some bite to the food).
> 
> *Mashed potatoes*.
> 1 kilo of potatoes.
> Two tablespoon butter
> 1-2 cups of milk
> Salt
> Pepper
> Nutmeg just a touch (if you don't have this use a little paprika)
> 
> Peal and boil the potatoes until they are gently over cooked.
> Mush them with the ingredients, add first one cup of milk and then add more so the consistency becomes after you own taste.
> 
> *Advice*:
> Serve with some good bread bake one if you have the time, in Praha you drink plenty of cold beer, but a bottle of wine is also at its place here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This blog and dish is for you Andy!
> 
> Hope this can inspire for some LJ cooking,
> 
> *Best thoughts*,
> Mads


Now you are spoiling me Mads. You already gave me a wonderful French axe head, now I have a dish named after me . I was telling my wife and daughter about how lovely the goulash was and now I can actually make it for them. I think it will be a big hit.


----------



## Dez

mafe said:


> *Andys fifty years birthday Praha goulash dish by MaFe. (From the Andy meets MaFe in Copenhagen blog)*
> 
> *Andys fifty years birthday Praha goulash dish by MaFe*
> From the Andy meets MaFe in Copenhagen blog
> 
> *Why*:
> At the visit I had here in Copenhagen from our friend Andy, I made a Praha inspired goulash, and I could hear there were a wish for a recipe, since I made the goulash from my head and feelings, I can't give you a copy of the recipe, but I have tried to write you a recipe from the memory.
> (If you think did he not write ragout in the last blog you are correct, and I was wrong, in Praha they call it goulash).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture was not taken by me!
> 
> *MaFe's Praha goulash*.
> Beef meat 500 - 1000 gram (I used filet, but any piece will do as long as you cook it long enough).
> 1 onion
> 3 cloves of garlic
> 3 carrots
> 1 can of tomatos
> 1 little can of concentrated tomato
> Salt
> Pepper
> 2 tea spoon of sugar
> Smoked paprika powder 3-4 table spoons
> 1 table spoon tandoori masala spice mix (If you do not have this just leave it out).
> 1-2 cups of water
> (You can add other roots like parsnip, fresh fennel, or spices, the basic version is all you need).
> 
> Cut onions, carrots and garlic in your favorite size of chunks, not too fine this is a real man dish!
> Put oil in a hot pot (that means you have turned on the fire fully up), throw in the onion, garlic and carrots and stir while cooking at high heat, then add salt pepper and three table spoon of good smoked paprika, don't let the onions turn brow, just blanch, and turn down the heat a little.
> Put app 1/3 of the veggies in a cup and save for later, or just leave them all and get a real mushy ragout.
> Cut the meat into chunks of different sizes, add oil on a pan and throw in the meat with another table spoon of paprika salt and pepper, now stir until brown and add a little water, then stir and poor it in the pot. (Now it's time to clean the pan, don't just leave it in the sink, this is a good advice only).
> Now add a can of tomatoes, a little can of concentrated tomato and two tea spoon of sugar into the pot.
> (If you like hot stuff add some chili).
> I left it on low heat cooking for one and a half hour, then the meat is wonderful tender and all the tastes has sucked into the meat then add the last 1/3 of veggies and leave it cooking for another half hour (this will give some bite to the food).
> 
> *Mashed potatoes*.
> 1 kilo of potatoes.
> Two tablespoon butter
> 1-2 cups of milk
> Salt
> Pepper
> Nutmeg just a touch (if you don't have this use a little paprika)
> 
> Peal and boil the potatoes until they are gently over cooked.
> Mush them with the ingredients, add first one cup of milk and then add more so the consistency becomes after you own taste.
> 
> *Advice*:
> Serve with some good bread bake one if you have the time, in Praha you drink plenty of cold beer, but a bottle of wine is also at its place here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This blog and dish is for you Andy!
> 
> Hope this can inspire for some LJ cooking,
> 
> *Best thoughts*,
> Mads


I think we might have to start a new site - maybe "Woodworkers that are *ALSO* Good Cooks"????


----------



## Dez

mafe said:


> *Andys fifty years birthday Praha goulash dish by MaFe. (From the Andy meets MaFe in Copenhagen blog)*
> 
> *Andys fifty years birthday Praha goulash dish by MaFe*
> From the Andy meets MaFe in Copenhagen blog
> 
> *Why*:
> At the visit I had here in Copenhagen from our friend Andy, I made a Praha inspired goulash, and I could hear there were a wish for a recipe, since I made the goulash from my head and feelings, I can't give you a copy of the recipe, but I have tried to write you a recipe from the memory.
> (If you think did he not write ragout in the last blog you are correct, and I was wrong, in Praha they call it goulash).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture was not taken by me!
> 
> *MaFe's Praha goulash*.
> Beef meat 500 - 1000 gram (I used filet, but any piece will do as long as you cook it long enough).
> 1 onion
> 3 cloves of garlic
> 3 carrots
> 1 can of tomatos
> 1 little can of concentrated tomato
> Salt
> Pepper
> 2 tea spoon of sugar
> Smoked paprika powder 3-4 table spoons
> 1 table spoon tandoori masala spice mix (If you do not have this just leave it out).
> 1-2 cups of water
> (You can add other roots like parsnip, fresh fennel, or spices, the basic version is all you need).
> 
> Cut onions, carrots and garlic in your favorite size of chunks, not too fine this is a real man dish!
> Put oil in a hot pot (that means you have turned on the fire fully up), throw in the onion, garlic and carrots and stir while cooking at high heat, then add salt pepper and three table spoon of good smoked paprika, don't let the onions turn brow, just blanch, and turn down the heat a little.
> Put app 1/3 of the veggies in a cup and save for later, or just leave them all and get a real mushy ragout.
> Cut the meat into chunks of different sizes, add oil on a pan and throw in the meat with another table spoon of paprika salt and pepper, now stir until brown and add a little water, then stir and poor it in the pot. (Now it's time to clean the pan, don't just leave it in the sink, this is a good advice only).
> Now add a can of tomatoes, a little can of concentrated tomato and two tea spoon of sugar into the pot.
> (If you like hot stuff add some chili).
> I left it on low heat cooking for one and a half hour, then the meat is wonderful tender and all the tastes has sucked into the meat then add the last 1/3 of veggies and leave it cooking for another half hour (this will give some bite to the food).
> 
> *Mashed potatoes*.
> 1 kilo of potatoes.
> Two tablespoon butter
> 1-2 cups of milk
> Salt
> Pepper
> Nutmeg just a touch (if you don't have this use a little paprika)
> 
> Peal and boil the potatoes until they are gently over cooked.
> Mush them with the ingredients, add first one cup of milk and then add more so the consistency becomes after you own taste.
> 
> *Advice*:
> Serve with some good bread bake one if you have the time, in Praha you drink plenty of cold beer, but a bottle of wine is also at its place here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This blog and dish is for you Andy!
> 
> Hope this can inspire for some LJ cooking,
> 
> *Best thoughts*,
> Mads


copied and saved to my Recipe file!


----------



## patron

mafe said:


> *Andys fifty years birthday Praha goulash dish by MaFe. (From the Andy meets MaFe in Copenhagen blog)*
> 
> *Andys fifty years birthday Praha goulash dish by MaFe*
> From the Andy meets MaFe in Copenhagen blog
> 
> *Why*:
> At the visit I had here in Copenhagen from our friend Andy, I made a Praha inspired goulash, and I could hear there were a wish for a recipe, since I made the goulash from my head and feelings, I can't give you a copy of the recipe, but I have tried to write you a recipe from the memory.
> (If you think did he not write ragout in the last blog you are correct, and I was wrong, in Praha they call it goulash).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture was not taken by me!
> 
> *MaFe's Praha goulash*.
> Beef meat 500 - 1000 gram (I used filet, but any piece will do as long as you cook it long enough).
> 1 onion
> 3 cloves of garlic
> 3 carrots
> 1 can of tomatos
> 1 little can of concentrated tomato
> Salt
> Pepper
> 2 tea spoon of sugar
> Smoked paprika powder 3-4 table spoons
> 1 table spoon tandoori masala spice mix (If you do not have this just leave it out).
> 1-2 cups of water
> (You can add other roots like parsnip, fresh fennel, or spices, the basic version is all you need).
> 
> Cut onions, carrots and garlic in your favorite size of chunks, not too fine this is a real man dish!
> Put oil in a hot pot (that means you have turned on the fire fully up), throw in the onion, garlic and carrots and stir while cooking at high heat, then add salt pepper and three table spoon of good smoked paprika, don't let the onions turn brow, just blanch, and turn down the heat a little.
> Put app 1/3 of the veggies in a cup and save for later, or just leave them all and get a real mushy ragout.
> Cut the meat into chunks of different sizes, add oil on a pan and throw in the meat with another table spoon of paprika salt and pepper, now stir until brown and add a little water, then stir and poor it in the pot. (Now it's time to clean the pan, don't just leave it in the sink, this is a good advice only).
> Now add a can of tomatoes, a little can of concentrated tomato and two tea spoon of sugar into the pot.
> (If you like hot stuff add some chili).
> I left it on low heat cooking for one and a half hour, then the meat is wonderful tender and all the tastes has sucked into the meat then add the last 1/3 of veggies and leave it cooking for another half hour (this will give some bite to the food).
> 
> *Mashed potatoes*.
> 1 kilo of potatoes.
> Two tablespoon butter
> 1-2 cups of milk
> Salt
> Pepper
> Nutmeg just a touch (if you don't have this use a little paprika)
> 
> Peal and boil the potatoes until they are gently over cooked.
> Mush them with the ingredients, add first one cup of milk and then add more so the consistency becomes after you own taste.
> 
> *Advice*:
> Serve with some good bread bake one if you have the time, in Praha you drink plenty of cold beer, but a bottle of wine is also at its place here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This blog and dish is for you Andy!
> 
> Hope this can inspire for some LJ cooking,
> 
> *Best thoughts*,
> Mads


and a companion site

*HUNGRY WOODWORKER*


----------



## Mickit

mafe said:


> *Andys fifty years birthday Praha goulash dish by MaFe. (From the Andy meets MaFe in Copenhagen blog)*
> 
> *Andys fifty years birthday Praha goulash dish by MaFe*
> From the Andy meets MaFe in Copenhagen blog
> 
> *Why*:
> At the visit I had here in Copenhagen from our friend Andy, I made a Praha inspired goulash, and I could hear there were a wish for a recipe, since I made the goulash from my head and feelings, I can't give you a copy of the recipe, but I have tried to write you a recipe from the memory.
> (If you think did he not write ragout in the last blog you are correct, and I was wrong, in Praha they call it goulash).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture was not taken by me!
> 
> *MaFe's Praha goulash*.
> Beef meat 500 - 1000 gram (I used filet, but any piece will do as long as you cook it long enough).
> 1 onion
> 3 cloves of garlic
> 3 carrots
> 1 can of tomatos
> 1 little can of concentrated tomato
> Salt
> Pepper
> 2 tea spoon of sugar
> Smoked paprika powder 3-4 table spoons
> 1 table spoon tandoori masala spice mix (If you do not have this just leave it out).
> 1-2 cups of water
> (You can add other roots like parsnip, fresh fennel, or spices, the basic version is all you need).
> 
> Cut onions, carrots and garlic in your favorite size of chunks, not too fine this is a real man dish!
> Put oil in a hot pot (that means you have turned on the fire fully up), throw in the onion, garlic and carrots and stir while cooking at high heat, then add salt pepper and three table spoon of good smoked paprika, don't let the onions turn brow, just blanch, and turn down the heat a little.
> Put app 1/3 of the veggies in a cup and save for later, or just leave them all and get a real mushy ragout.
> Cut the meat into chunks of different sizes, add oil on a pan and throw in the meat with another table spoon of paprika salt and pepper, now stir until brown and add a little water, then stir and poor it in the pot. (Now it's time to clean the pan, don't just leave it in the sink, this is a good advice only).
> Now add a can of tomatoes, a little can of concentrated tomato and two tea spoon of sugar into the pot.
> (If you like hot stuff add some chili).
> I left it on low heat cooking for one and a half hour, then the meat is wonderful tender and all the tastes has sucked into the meat then add the last 1/3 of veggies and leave it cooking for another half hour (this will give some bite to the food).
> 
> *Mashed potatoes*.
> 1 kilo of potatoes.
> Two tablespoon butter
> 1-2 cups of milk
> Salt
> Pepper
> Nutmeg just a touch (if you don't have this use a little paprika)
> 
> Peal and boil the potatoes until they are gently over cooked.
> Mush them with the ingredients, add first one cup of milk and then add more so the consistency becomes after you own taste.
> 
> *Advice*:
> Serve with some good bread bake one if you have the time, in Praha you drink plenty of cold beer, but a bottle of wine is also at its place here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This blog and dish is for you Andy!
> 
> Hope this can inspire for some LJ cooking,
> 
> *Best thoughts*,
> Mads


I really enjoyed the earlier post about the visit…this is icing on the cake. Thanks for the recipe


----------



## Napoleon

mafe said:


> *Andys fifty years birthday Praha goulash dish by MaFe. (From the Andy meets MaFe in Copenhagen blog)*
> 
> *Andys fifty years birthday Praha goulash dish by MaFe*
> From the Andy meets MaFe in Copenhagen blog
> 
> *Why*:
> At the visit I had here in Copenhagen from our friend Andy, I made a Praha inspired goulash, and I could hear there were a wish for a recipe, since I made the goulash from my head and feelings, I can't give you a copy of the recipe, but I have tried to write you a recipe from the memory.
> (If you think did he not write ragout in the last blog you are correct, and I was wrong, in Praha they call it goulash).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture was not taken by me!
> 
> *MaFe's Praha goulash*.
> Beef meat 500 - 1000 gram (I used filet, but any piece will do as long as you cook it long enough).
> 1 onion
> 3 cloves of garlic
> 3 carrots
> 1 can of tomatos
> 1 little can of concentrated tomato
> Salt
> Pepper
> 2 tea spoon of sugar
> Smoked paprika powder 3-4 table spoons
> 1 table spoon tandoori masala spice mix (If you do not have this just leave it out).
> 1-2 cups of water
> (You can add other roots like parsnip, fresh fennel, or spices, the basic version is all you need).
> 
> Cut onions, carrots and garlic in your favorite size of chunks, not too fine this is a real man dish!
> Put oil in a hot pot (that means you have turned on the fire fully up), throw in the onion, garlic and carrots and stir while cooking at high heat, then add salt pepper and three table spoon of good smoked paprika, don't let the onions turn brow, just blanch, and turn down the heat a little.
> Put app 1/3 of the veggies in a cup and save for later, or just leave them all and get a real mushy ragout.
> Cut the meat into chunks of different sizes, add oil on a pan and throw in the meat with another table spoon of paprika salt and pepper, now stir until brown and add a little water, then stir and poor it in the pot. (Now it's time to clean the pan, don't just leave it in the sink, this is a good advice only).
> Now add a can of tomatoes, a little can of concentrated tomato and two tea spoon of sugar into the pot.
> (If you like hot stuff add some chili).
> I left it on low heat cooking for one and a half hour, then the meat is wonderful tender and all the tastes has sucked into the meat then add the last 1/3 of veggies and leave it cooking for another half hour (this will give some bite to the food).
> 
> *Mashed potatoes*.
> 1 kilo of potatoes.
> Two tablespoon butter
> 1-2 cups of milk
> Salt
> Pepper
> Nutmeg just a touch (if you don't have this use a little paprika)
> 
> Peal and boil the potatoes until they are gently over cooked.
> Mush them with the ingredients, add first one cup of milk and then add more so the consistency becomes after you own taste.
> 
> *Advice*:
> Serve with some good bread bake one if you have the time, in Praha you drink plenty of cold beer, but a bottle of wine is also at its place here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This blog and dish is for you Andy!
> 
> Hope this can inspire for some LJ cooking,
> 
> *Best thoughts*,
> Mads


I dont want a recipe! i want to eat it at your place and have a nice cup of gold-coffe after dinner !



Britt if you got the french tomahawk then i come visit you. And stell it…


----------



## Dennisgrosen

mafe said:


> *Andys fifty years birthday Praha goulash dish by MaFe. (From the Andy meets MaFe in Copenhagen blog)*
> 
> *Andys fifty years birthday Praha goulash dish by MaFe*
> From the Andy meets MaFe in Copenhagen blog
> 
> *Why*:
> At the visit I had here in Copenhagen from our friend Andy, I made a Praha inspired goulash, and I could hear there were a wish for a recipe, since I made the goulash from my head and feelings, I can't give you a copy of the recipe, but I have tried to write you a recipe from the memory.
> (If you think did he not write ragout in the last blog you are correct, and I was wrong, in Praha they call it goulash).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture was not taken by me!
> 
> *MaFe's Praha goulash*.
> Beef meat 500 - 1000 gram (I used filet, but any piece will do as long as you cook it long enough).
> 1 onion
> 3 cloves of garlic
> 3 carrots
> 1 can of tomatos
> 1 little can of concentrated tomato
> Salt
> Pepper
> 2 tea spoon of sugar
> Smoked paprika powder 3-4 table spoons
> 1 table spoon tandoori masala spice mix (If you do not have this just leave it out).
> 1-2 cups of water
> (You can add other roots like parsnip, fresh fennel, or spices, the basic version is all you need).
> 
> Cut onions, carrots and garlic in your favorite size of chunks, not too fine this is a real man dish!
> Put oil in a hot pot (that means you have turned on the fire fully up), throw in the onion, garlic and carrots and stir while cooking at high heat, then add salt pepper and three table spoon of good smoked paprika, don't let the onions turn brow, just blanch, and turn down the heat a little.
> Put app 1/3 of the veggies in a cup and save for later, or just leave them all and get a real mushy ragout.
> Cut the meat into chunks of different sizes, add oil on a pan and throw in the meat with another table spoon of paprika salt and pepper, now stir until brown and add a little water, then stir and poor it in the pot. (Now it's time to clean the pan, don't just leave it in the sink, this is a good advice only).
> Now add a can of tomatoes, a little can of concentrated tomato and two tea spoon of sugar into the pot.
> (If you like hot stuff add some chili).
> I left it on low heat cooking for one and a half hour, then the meat is wonderful tender and all the tastes has sucked into the meat then add the last 1/3 of veggies and leave it cooking for another half hour (this will give some bite to the food).
> 
> *Mashed potatoes*.
> 1 kilo of potatoes.
> Two tablespoon butter
> 1-2 cups of milk
> Salt
> Pepper
> Nutmeg just a touch (if you don't have this use a little paprika)
> 
> Peal and boil the potatoes until they are gently over cooked.
> Mush them with the ingredients, add first one cup of milk and then add more so the consistency becomes after you own taste.
> 
> *Advice*:
> Serve with some good bread bake one if you have the time, in Praha you drink plenty of cold beer, but a bottle of wine is also at its place here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This blog and dish is for you Andy!
> 
> Hope this can inspire for some LJ cooking,
> 
> *Best thoughts*,
> Mads


MMMMMMMHH still remember the Praha dinners the two Times me and Mona has been there 
and the beers in that country ain´t the worst either …. LOL
after along day visiting different exebitions and looking at the achitecture of the crowed city 

thank´s for bringing some very good memery´s back

now I have to eat for the second time in a hour

take care
Dennis


----------



## longgone

mafe said:


> *Andys fifty years birthday Praha goulash dish by MaFe. (From the Andy meets MaFe in Copenhagen blog)*
> 
> *Andys fifty years birthday Praha goulash dish by MaFe*
> From the Andy meets MaFe in Copenhagen blog
> 
> *Why*:
> At the visit I had here in Copenhagen from our friend Andy, I made a Praha inspired goulash, and I could hear there were a wish for a recipe, since I made the goulash from my head and feelings, I can't give you a copy of the recipe, but I have tried to write you a recipe from the memory.
> (If you think did he not write ragout in the last blog you are correct, and I was wrong, in Praha they call it goulash).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture was not taken by me!
> 
> *MaFe's Praha goulash*.
> Beef meat 500 - 1000 gram (I used filet, but any piece will do as long as you cook it long enough).
> 1 onion
> 3 cloves of garlic
> 3 carrots
> 1 can of tomatos
> 1 little can of concentrated tomato
> Salt
> Pepper
> 2 tea spoon of sugar
> Smoked paprika powder 3-4 table spoons
> 1 table spoon tandoori masala spice mix (If you do not have this just leave it out).
> 1-2 cups of water
> (You can add other roots like parsnip, fresh fennel, or spices, the basic version is all you need).
> 
> Cut onions, carrots and garlic in your favorite size of chunks, not too fine this is a real man dish!
> Put oil in a hot pot (that means you have turned on the fire fully up), throw in the onion, garlic and carrots and stir while cooking at high heat, then add salt pepper and three table spoon of good smoked paprika, don't let the onions turn brow, just blanch, and turn down the heat a little.
> Put app 1/3 of the veggies in a cup and save for later, or just leave them all and get a real mushy ragout.
> Cut the meat into chunks of different sizes, add oil on a pan and throw in the meat with another table spoon of paprika salt and pepper, now stir until brown and add a little water, then stir and poor it in the pot. (Now it's time to clean the pan, don't just leave it in the sink, this is a good advice only).
> Now add a can of tomatoes, a little can of concentrated tomato and two tea spoon of sugar into the pot.
> (If you like hot stuff add some chili).
> I left it on low heat cooking for one and a half hour, then the meat is wonderful tender and all the tastes has sucked into the meat then add the last 1/3 of veggies and leave it cooking for another half hour (this will give some bite to the food).
> 
> *Mashed potatoes*.
> 1 kilo of potatoes.
> Two tablespoon butter
> 1-2 cups of milk
> Salt
> Pepper
> Nutmeg just a touch (if you don't have this use a little paprika)
> 
> Peal and boil the potatoes until they are gently over cooked.
> Mush them with the ingredients, add first one cup of milk and then add more so the consistency becomes after you own taste.
> 
> *Advice*:
> Serve with some good bread bake one if you have the time, in Praha you drink plenty of cold beer, but a bottle of wine is also at its place here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This blog and dish is for you Andy!
> 
> Hope this can inspire for some LJ cooking,
> 
> *Best thoughts*,
> Mads


Now you are making me hungry !!!! Just last night I made a big roux so I could have it on hand to make some gumbo next week..but now I just might have to make the gumbo sooner.


----------



## Manitario

mafe said:


> *Andys fifty years birthday Praha goulash dish by MaFe. (From the Andy meets MaFe in Copenhagen blog)*
> 
> *Andys fifty years birthday Praha goulash dish by MaFe*
> From the Andy meets MaFe in Copenhagen blog
> 
> *Why*:
> At the visit I had here in Copenhagen from our friend Andy, I made a Praha inspired goulash, and I could hear there were a wish for a recipe, since I made the goulash from my head and feelings, I can't give you a copy of the recipe, but I have tried to write you a recipe from the memory.
> (If you think did he not write ragout in the last blog you are correct, and I was wrong, in Praha they call it goulash).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture was not taken by me!
> 
> *MaFe's Praha goulash*.
> Beef meat 500 - 1000 gram (I used filet, but any piece will do as long as you cook it long enough).
> 1 onion
> 3 cloves of garlic
> 3 carrots
> 1 can of tomatos
> 1 little can of concentrated tomato
> Salt
> Pepper
> 2 tea spoon of sugar
> Smoked paprika powder 3-4 table spoons
> 1 table spoon tandoori masala spice mix (If you do not have this just leave it out).
> 1-2 cups of water
> (You can add other roots like parsnip, fresh fennel, or spices, the basic version is all you need).
> 
> Cut onions, carrots and garlic in your favorite size of chunks, not too fine this is a real man dish!
> Put oil in a hot pot (that means you have turned on the fire fully up), throw in the onion, garlic and carrots and stir while cooking at high heat, then add salt pepper and three table spoon of good smoked paprika, don't let the onions turn brow, just blanch, and turn down the heat a little.
> Put app 1/3 of the veggies in a cup and save for later, or just leave them all and get a real mushy ragout.
> Cut the meat into chunks of different sizes, add oil on a pan and throw in the meat with another table spoon of paprika salt and pepper, now stir until brown and add a little water, then stir and poor it in the pot. (Now it's time to clean the pan, don't just leave it in the sink, this is a good advice only).
> Now add a can of tomatoes, a little can of concentrated tomato and two tea spoon of sugar into the pot.
> (If you like hot stuff add some chili).
> I left it on low heat cooking for one and a half hour, then the meat is wonderful tender and all the tastes has sucked into the meat then add the last 1/3 of veggies and leave it cooking for another half hour (this will give some bite to the food).
> 
> *Mashed potatoes*.
> 1 kilo of potatoes.
> Two tablespoon butter
> 1-2 cups of milk
> Salt
> Pepper
> Nutmeg just a touch (if you don't have this use a little paprika)
> 
> Peal and boil the potatoes until they are gently over cooked.
> Mush them with the ingredients, add first one cup of milk and then add more so the consistency becomes after you own taste.
> 
> *Advice*:
> Serve with some good bread bake one if you have the time, in Praha you drink plenty of cold beer, but a bottle of wine is also at its place here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This blog and dish is for you Andy!
> 
> Hope this can inspire for some LJ cooking,
> 
> *Best thoughts*,
> Mads


looks delicious!


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Andys fifty years birthday Praha goulash dish by MaFe. (From the Andy meets MaFe in Copenhagen blog)*
> 
> *Andys fifty years birthday Praha goulash dish by MaFe*
> From the Andy meets MaFe in Copenhagen blog
> 
> *Why*:
> At the visit I had here in Copenhagen from our friend Andy, I made a Praha inspired goulash, and I could hear there were a wish for a recipe, since I made the goulash from my head and feelings, I can't give you a copy of the recipe, but I have tried to write you a recipe from the memory.
> (If you think did he not write ragout in the last blog you are correct, and I was wrong, in Praha they call it goulash).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture was not taken by me!
> 
> *MaFe's Praha goulash*.
> Beef meat 500 - 1000 gram (I used filet, but any piece will do as long as you cook it long enough).
> 1 onion
> 3 cloves of garlic
> 3 carrots
> 1 can of tomatos
> 1 little can of concentrated tomato
> Salt
> Pepper
> 2 tea spoon of sugar
> Smoked paprika powder 3-4 table spoons
> 1 table spoon tandoori masala spice mix (If you do not have this just leave it out).
> 1-2 cups of water
> (You can add other roots like parsnip, fresh fennel, or spices, the basic version is all you need).
> 
> Cut onions, carrots and garlic in your favorite size of chunks, not too fine this is a real man dish!
> Put oil in a hot pot (that means you have turned on the fire fully up), throw in the onion, garlic and carrots and stir while cooking at high heat, then add salt pepper and three table spoon of good smoked paprika, don't let the onions turn brow, just blanch, and turn down the heat a little.
> Put app 1/3 of the veggies in a cup and save for later, or just leave them all and get a real mushy ragout.
> Cut the meat into chunks of different sizes, add oil on a pan and throw in the meat with another table spoon of paprika salt and pepper, now stir until brown and add a little water, then stir and poor it in the pot. (Now it's time to clean the pan, don't just leave it in the sink, this is a good advice only).
> Now add a can of tomatoes, a little can of concentrated tomato and two tea spoon of sugar into the pot.
> (If you like hot stuff add some chili).
> I left it on low heat cooking for one and a half hour, then the meat is wonderful tender and all the tastes has sucked into the meat then add the last 1/3 of veggies and leave it cooking for another half hour (this will give some bite to the food).
> 
> *Mashed potatoes*.
> 1 kilo of potatoes.
> Two tablespoon butter
> 1-2 cups of milk
> Salt
> Pepper
> Nutmeg just a touch (if you don't have this use a little paprika)
> 
> Peal and boil the potatoes until they are gently over cooked.
> Mush them with the ingredients, add first one cup of milk and then add more so the consistency becomes after you own taste.
> 
> *Advice*:
> Serve with some good bread bake one if you have the time, in Praha you drink plenty of cold beer, but a bottle of wine is also at its place here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This blog and dish is for you Andy!
> 
> Hope this can inspire for some LJ cooking,
> 
> *Best thoughts*,
> Mads


Made a small correction to the shopping list, forgot to write the tomatoes and sugar.


----------



## Diggerjacks

mafe said:


> *Andys fifty years birthday Praha goulash dish by MaFe. (From the Andy meets MaFe in Copenhagen blog)*
> 
> *Andys fifty years birthday Praha goulash dish by MaFe*
> From the Andy meets MaFe in Copenhagen blog
> 
> *Why*:
> At the visit I had here in Copenhagen from our friend Andy, I made a Praha inspired goulash, and I could hear there were a wish for a recipe, since I made the goulash from my head and feelings, I can't give you a copy of the recipe, but I have tried to write you a recipe from the memory.
> (If you think did he not write ragout in the last blog you are correct, and I was wrong, in Praha they call it goulash).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture was not taken by me!
> 
> *MaFe's Praha goulash*.
> Beef meat 500 - 1000 gram (I used filet, but any piece will do as long as you cook it long enough).
> 1 onion
> 3 cloves of garlic
> 3 carrots
> 1 can of tomatos
> 1 little can of concentrated tomato
> Salt
> Pepper
> 2 tea spoon of sugar
> Smoked paprika powder 3-4 table spoons
> 1 table spoon tandoori masala spice mix (If you do not have this just leave it out).
> 1-2 cups of water
> (You can add other roots like parsnip, fresh fennel, or spices, the basic version is all you need).
> 
> Cut onions, carrots and garlic in your favorite size of chunks, not too fine this is a real man dish!
> Put oil in a hot pot (that means you have turned on the fire fully up), throw in the onion, garlic and carrots and stir while cooking at high heat, then add salt pepper and three table spoon of good smoked paprika, don't let the onions turn brow, just blanch, and turn down the heat a little.
> Put app 1/3 of the veggies in a cup and save for later, or just leave them all and get a real mushy ragout.
> Cut the meat into chunks of different sizes, add oil on a pan and throw in the meat with another table spoon of paprika salt and pepper, now stir until brown and add a little water, then stir and poor it in the pot. (Now it's time to clean the pan, don't just leave it in the sink, this is a good advice only).
> Now add a can of tomatoes, a little can of concentrated tomato and two tea spoon of sugar into the pot.
> (If you like hot stuff add some chili).
> I left it on low heat cooking for one and a half hour, then the meat is wonderful tender and all the tastes has sucked into the meat then add the last 1/3 of veggies and leave it cooking for another half hour (this will give some bite to the food).
> 
> *Mashed potatoes*.
> 1 kilo of potatoes.
> Two tablespoon butter
> 1-2 cups of milk
> Salt
> Pepper
> Nutmeg just a touch (if you don't have this use a little paprika)
> 
> Peal and boil the potatoes until they are gently over cooked.
> Mush them with the ingredients, add first one cup of milk and then add more so the consistency becomes after you own taste.
> 
> *Advice*:
> Serve with some good bread bake one if you have the time, in Praha you drink plenty of cold beer, but a bottle of wine is also at its place here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This blog and dish is for you Andy!
> 
> Hope this can inspire for some LJ cooking,
> 
> *Best thoughts*,
> Mads


Hello Mafe

I like woodworking and eating

Thanks for the recipe

I'm hungry and I want to go to my shop for a new project

Kitchen or shop


> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


?????


----------



## MsDebbieP

mafe said:


> *Andys fifty years birthday Praha goulash dish by MaFe. (From the Andy meets MaFe in Copenhagen blog)*
> 
> *Andys fifty years birthday Praha goulash dish by MaFe*
> From the Andy meets MaFe in Copenhagen blog
> 
> *Why*:
> At the visit I had here in Copenhagen from our friend Andy, I made a Praha inspired goulash, and I could hear there were a wish for a recipe, since I made the goulash from my head and feelings, I can't give you a copy of the recipe, but I have tried to write you a recipe from the memory.
> (If you think did he not write ragout in the last blog you are correct, and I was wrong, in Praha they call it goulash).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture was not taken by me!
> 
> *MaFe's Praha goulash*.
> Beef meat 500 - 1000 gram (I used filet, but any piece will do as long as you cook it long enough).
> 1 onion
> 3 cloves of garlic
> 3 carrots
> 1 can of tomatos
> 1 little can of concentrated tomato
> Salt
> Pepper
> 2 tea spoon of sugar
> Smoked paprika powder 3-4 table spoons
> 1 table spoon tandoori masala spice mix (If you do not have this just leave it out).
> 1-2 cups of water
> (You can add other roots like parsnip, fresh fennel, or spices, the basic version is all you need).
> 
> Cut onions, carrots and garlic in your favorite size of chunks, not too fine this is a real man dish!
> Put oil in a hot pot (that means you have turned on the fire fully up), throw in the onion, garlic and carrots and stir while cooking at high heat, then add salt pepper and three table spoon of good smoked paprika, don't let the onions turn brow, just blanch, and turn down the heat a little.
> Put app 1/3 of the veggies in a cup and save for later, or just leave them all and get a real mushy ragout.
> Cut the meat into chunks of different sizes, add oil on a pan and throw in the meat with another table spoon of paprika salt and pepper, now stir until brown and add a little water, then stir and poor it in the pot. (Now it's time to clean the pan, don't just leave it in the sink, this is a good advice only).
> Now add a can of tomatoes, a little can of concentrated tomato and two tea spoon of sugar into the pot.
> (If you like hot stuff add some chili).
> I left it on low heat cooking for one and a half hour, then the meat is wonderful tender and all the tastes has sucked into the meat then add the last 1/3 of veggies and leave it cooking for another half hour (this will give some bite to the food).
> 
> *Mashed potatoes*.
> 1 kilo of potatoes.
> Two tablespoon butter
> 1-2 cups of milk
> Salt
> Pepper
> Nutmeg just a touch (if you don't have this use a little paprika)
> 
> Peal and boil the potatoes until they are gently over cooked.
> Mush them with the ingredients, add first one cup of milk and then add more so the consistency becomes after you own taste.
> 
> *Advice*:
> Serve with some good bread bake one if you have the time, in Praha you drink plenty of cold beer, but a bottle of wine is also at its place here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This blog and dish is for you Andy!
> 
> Hope this can inspire for some LJ cooking,
> 
> *Best thoughts*,
> Mads


this would be a good addition to our GardenTenders' Recipe Forum-nice recipe with homegrown vegetables!

Mafe, you are amazing!


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Andys fifty years birthday Praha goulash dish by MaFe. (From the Andy meets MaFe in Copenhagen blog)*
> 
> *Andys fifty years birthday Praha goulash dish by MaFe*
> From the Andy meets MaFe in Copenhagen blog
> 
> *Why*:
> At the visit I had here in Copenhagen from our friend Andy, I made a Praha inspired goulash, and I could hear there were a wish for a recipe, since I made the goulash from my head and feelings, I can't give you a copy of the recipe, but I have tried to write you a recipe from the memory.
> (If you think did he not write ragout in the last blog you are correct, and I was wrong, in Praha they call it goulash).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture was not taken by me!
> 
> *MaFe's Praha goulash*.
> Beef meat 500 - 1000 gram (I used filet, but any piece will do as long as you cook it long enough).
> 1 onion
> 3 cloves of garlic
> 3 carrots
> 1 can of tomatos
> 1 little can of concentrated tomato
> Salt
> Pepper
> 2 tea spoon of sugar
> Smoked paprika powder 3-4 table spoons
> 1 table spoon tandoori masala spice mix (If you do not have this just leave it out).
> 1-2 cups of water
> (You can add other roots like parsnip, fresh fennel, or spices, the basic version is all you need).
> 
> Cut onions, carrots and garlic in your favorite size of chunks, not too fine this is a real man dish!
> Put oil in a hot pot (that means you have turned on the fire fully up), throw in the onion, garlic and carrots and stir while cooking at high heat, then add salt pepper and three table spoon of good smoked paprika, don't let the onions turn brow, just blanch, and turn down the heat a little.
> Put app 1/3 of the veggies in a cup and save for later, or just leave them all and get a real mushy ragout.
> Cut the meat into chunks of different sizes, add oil on a pan and throw in the meat with another table spoon of paprika salt and pepper, now stir until brown and add a little water, then stir and poor it in the pot. (Now it's time to clean the pan, don't just leave it in the sink, this is a good advice only).
> Now add a can of tomatoes, a little can of concentrated tomato and two tea spoon of sugar into the pot.
> (If you like hot stuff add some chili).
> I left it on low heat cooking for one and a half hour, then the meat is wonderful tender and all the tastes has sucked into the meat then add the last 1/3 of veggies and leave it cooking for another half hour (this will give some bite to the food).
> 
> *Mashed potatoes*.
> 1 kilo of potatoes.
> Two tablespoon butter
> 1-2 cups of milk
> Salt
> Pepper
> Nutmeg just a touch (if you don't have this use a little paprika)
> 
> Peal and boil the potatoes until they are gently over cooked.
> Mush them with the ingredients, add first one cup of milk and then add more so the consistency becomes after you own taste.
> 
> *Advice*:
> Serve with some good bread bake one if you have the time, in Praha you drink plenty of cold beer, but a bottle of wine is also at its place here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This blog and dish is for you Andy!
> 
> Hope this can inspire for some LJ cooking,
> 
> *Best thoughts*,
> Mads


Debbie I love you!


----------



## PaBull

mafe said:


> *Andys fifty years birthday Praha goulash dish by MaFe. (From the Andy meets MaFe in Copenhagen blog)*
> 
> *Andys fifty years birthday Praha goulash dish by MaFe*
> From the Andy meets MaFe in Copenhagen blog
> 
> *Why*:
> At the visit I had here in Copenhagen from our friend Andy, I made a Praha inspired goulash, and I could hear there were a wish for a recipe, since I made the goulash from my head and feelings, I can't give you a copy of the recipe, but I have tried to write you a recipe from the memory.
> (If you think did he not write ragout in the last blog you are correct, and I was wrong, in Praha they call it goulash).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture was not taken by me!
> 
> *MaFe's Praha goulash*.
> Beef meat 500 - 1000 gram (I used filet, but any piece will do as long as you cook it long enough).
> 1 onion
> 3 cloves of garlic
> 3 carrots
> 1 can of tomatos
> 1 little can of concentrated tomato
> Salt
> Pepper
> 2 tea spoon of sugar
> Smoked paprika powder 3-4 table spoons
> 1 table spoon tandoori masala spice mix (If you do not have this just leave it out).
> 1-2 cups of water
> (You can add other roots like parsnip, fresh fennel, or spices, the basic version is all you need).
> 
> Cut onions, carrots and garlic in your favorite size of chunks, not too fine this is a real man dish!
> Put oil in a hot pot (that means you have turned on the fire fully up), throw in the onion, garlic and carrots and stir while cooking at high heat, then add salt pepper and three table spoon of good smoked paprika, don't let the onions turn brow, just blanch, and turn down the heat a little.
> Put app 1/3 of the veggies in a cup and save for later, or just leave them all and get a real mushy ragout.
> Cut the meat into chunks of different sizes, add oil on a pan and throw in the meat with another table spoon of paprika salt and pepper, now stir until brown and add a little water, then stir and poor it in the pot. (Now it's time to clean the pan, don't just leave it in the sink, this is a good advice only).
> Now add a can of tomatoes, a little can of concentrated tomato and two tea spoon of sugar into the pot.
> (If you like hot stuff add some chili).
> I left it on low heat cooking for one and a half hour, then the meat is wonderful tender and all the tastes has sucked into the meat then add the last 1/3 of veggies and leave it cooking for another half hour (this will give some bite to the food).
> 
> *Mashed potatoes*.
> 1 kilo of potatoes.
> Two tablespoon butter
> 1-2 cups of milk
> Salt
> Pepper
> Nutmeg just a touch (if you don't have this use a little paprika)
> 
> Peal and boil the potatoes until they are gently over cooked.
> Mush them with the ingredients, add first one cup of milk and then add more so the consistency becomes after you own taste.
> 
> *Advice*:
> Serve with some good bread bake one if you have the time, in Praha you drink plenty of cold beer, but a bottle of wine is also at its place here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This blog and dish is for you Andy!
> 
> Hope this can inspire for some LJ cooking,
> 
> *Best thoughts*,
> Mads


Mads, I can smell it all the way in California, and it smells GOOD!
I need to cut the day short, and go home, because it makes me hungry.
I do not need your recipe, I am not allowed in the kitchen before the meal, only afterwards for the dishes.
Take good care, Pb.


----------



## rivergirl

mafe said:


> *Andys fifty years birthday Praha goulash dish by MaFe. (From the Andy meets MaFe in Copenhagen blog)*
> 
> *Andys fifty years birthday Praha goulash dish by MaFe*
> From the Andy meets MaFe in Copenhagen blog
> 
> *Why*:
> At the visit I had here in Copenhagen from our friend Andy, I made a Praha inspired goulash, and I could hear there were a wish for a recipe, since I made the goulash from my head and feelings, I can't give you a copy of the recipe, but I have tried to write you a recipe from the memory.
> (If you think did he not write ragout in the last blog you are correct, and I was wrong, in Praha they call it goulash).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture was not taken by me!
> 
> *MaFe's Praha goulash*.
> Beef meat 500 - 1000 gram (I used filet, but any piece will do as long as you cook it long enough).
> 1 onion
> 3 cloves of garlic
> 3 carrots
> 1 can of tomatos
> 1 little can of concentrated tomato
> Salt
> Pepper
> 2 tea spoon of sugar
> Smoked paprika powder 3-4 table spoons
> 1 table spoon tandoori masala spice mix (If you do not have this just leave it out).
> 1-2 cups of water
> (You can add other roots like parsnip, fresh fennel, or spices, the basic version is all you need).
> 
> Cut onions, carrots and garlic in your favorite size of chunks, not too fine this is a real man dish!
> Put oil in a hot pot (that means you have turned on the fire fully up), throw in the onion, garlic and carrots and stir while cooking at high heat, then add salt pepper and three table spoon of good smoked paprika, don't let the onions turn brow, just blanch, and turn down the heat a little.
> Put app 1/3 of the veggies in a cup and save for later, or just leave them all and get a real mushy ragout.
> Cut the meat into chunks of different sizes, add oil on a pan and throw in the meat with another table spoon of paprika salt and pepper, now stir until brown and add a little water, then stir and poor it in the pot. (Now it's time to clean the pan, don't just leave it in the sink, this is a good advice only).
> Now add a can of tomatoes, a little can of concentrated tomato and two tea spoon of sugar into the pot.
> (If you like hot stuff add some chili).
> I left it on low heat cooking for one and a half hour, then the meat is wonderful tender and all the tastes has sucked into the meat then add the last 1/3 of veggies and leave it cooking for another half hour (this will give some bite to the food).
> 
> *Mashed potatoes*.
> 1 kilo of potatoes.
> Two tablespoon butter
> 1-2 cups of milk
> Salt
> Pepper
> Nutmeg just a touch (if you don't have this use a little paprika)
> 
> Peal and boil the potatoes until they are gently over cooked.
> Mush them with the ingredients, add first one cup of milk and then add more so the consistency becomes after you own taste.
> 
> *Advice*:
> Serve with some good bread bake one if you have the time, in Praha you drink plenty of cold beer, but a bottle of wine is also at its place here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This blog and dish is for you Andy!
> 
> Hope this can inspire for some LJ cooking,
> 
> *Best thoughts*,
> Mads


Mads- you are a lovely cook. And now I am hungry.


----------



## stefang

mafe said:


> *Andys fifty years birthday Praha goulash dish by MaFe. (From the Andy meets MaFe in Copenhagen blog)*
> 
> *Andys fifty years birthday Praha goulash dish by MaFe*
> From the Andy meets MaFe in Copenhagen blog
> 
> *Why*:
> At the visit I had here in Copenhagen from our friend Andy, I made a Praha inspired goulash, and I could hear there were a wish for a recipe, since I made the goulash from my head and feelings, I can't give you a copy of the recipe, but I have tried to write you a recipe from the memory.
> (If you think did he not write ragout in the last blog you are correct, and I was wrong, in Praha they call it goulash).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture was not taken by me!
> 
> *MaFe's Praha goulash*.
> Beef meat 500 - 1000 gram (I used filet, but any piece will do as long as you cook it long enough).
> 1 onion
> 3 cloves of garlic
> 3 carrots
> 1 can of tomatos
> 1 little can of concentrated tomato
> Salt
> Pepper
> 2 tea spoon of sugar
> Smoked paprika powder 3-4 table spoons
> 1 table spoon tandoori masala spice mix (If you do not have this just leave it out).
> 1-2 cups of water
> (You can add other roots like parsnip, fresh fennel, or spices, the basic version is all you need).
> 
> Cut onions, carrots and garlic in your favorite size of chunks, not too fine this is a real man dish!
> Put oil in a hot pot (that means you have turned on the fire fully up), throw in the onion, garlic and carrots and stir while cooking at high heat, then add salt pepper and three table spoon of good smoked paprika, don't let the onions turn brow, just blanch, and turn down the heat a little.
> Put app 1/3 of the veggies in a cup and save for later, or just leave them all and get a real mushy ragout.
> Cut the meat into chunks of different sizes, add oil on a pan and throw in the meat with another table spoon of paprika salt and pepper, now stir until brown and add a little water, then stir and poor it in the pot. (Now it's time to clean the pan, don't just leave it in the sink, this is a good advice only).
> Now add a can of tomatoes, a little can of concentrated tomato and two tea spoon of sugar into the pot.
> (If you like hot stuff add some chili).
> I left it on low heat cooking for one and a half hour, then the meat is wonderful tender and all the tastes has sucked into the meat then add the last 1/3 of veggies and leave it cooking for another half hour (this will give some bite to the food).
> 
> *Mashed potatoes*.
> 1 kilo of potatoes.
> Two tablespoon butter
> 1-2 cups of milk
> Salt
> Pepper
> Nutmeg just a touch (if you don't have this use a little paprika)
> 
> Peal and boil the potatoes until they are gently over cooked.
> Mush them with the ingredients, add first one cup of milk and then add more so the consistency becomes after you own taste.
> 
> *Advice*:
> Serve with some good bread bake one if you have the time, in Praha you drink plenty of cold beer, but a bottle of wine is also at its place here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This blog and dish is for you Andy!
> 
> Hope this can inspire for some LJ cooking,
> 
> *Best thoughts*,
> Mads


This looks real good Mads. I've never heard of smoked paprika before, and I'm sure I can't get it here (do you smoke it in your pipe first?) but I will just use ordinary paprika instead. So it's into my favorites awaiting the right time. Today is not the right time since I just got back from surgery at my dentist. Thanks for sharing this recipe Mads. I love good food!!


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Andys fifty years birthday Praha goulash dish by MaFe. (From the Andy meets MaFe in Copenhagen blog)*
> 
> *Andys fifty years birthday Praha goulash dish by MaFe*
> From the Andy meets MaFe in Copenhagen blog
> 
> *Why*:
> At the visit I had here in Copenhagen from our friend Andy, I made a Praha inspired goulash, and I could hear there were a wish for a recipe, since I made the goulash from my head and feelings, I can't give you a copy of the recipe, but I have tried to write you a recipe from the memory.
> (If you think did he not write ragout in the last blog you are correct, and I was wrong, in Praha they call it goulash).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture was not taken by me!
> 
> *MaFe's Praha goulash*.
> Beef meat 500 - 1000 gram (I used filet, but any piece will do as long as you cook it long enough).
> 1 onion
> 3 cloves of garlic
> 3 carrots
> 1 can of tomatos
> 1 little can of concentrated tomato
> Salt
> Pepper
> 2 tea spoon of sugar
> Smoked paprika powder 3-4 table spoons
> 1 table spoon tandoori masala spice mix (If you do not have this just leave it out).
> 1-2 cups of water
> (You can add other roots like parsnip, fresh fennel, or spices, the basic version is all you need).
> 
> Cut onions, carrots and garlic in your favorite size of chunks, not too fine this is a real man dish!
> Put oil in a hot pot (that means you have turned on the fire fully up), throw in the onion, garlic and carrots and stir while cooking at high heat, then add salt pepper and three table spoon of good smoked paprika, don't let the onions turn brow, just blanch, and turn down the heat a little.
> Put app 1/3 of the veggies in a cup and save for later, or just leave them all and get a real mushy ragout.
> Cut the meat into chunks of different sizes, add oil on a pan and throw in the meat with another table spoon of paprika salt and pepper, now stir until brown and add a little water, then stir and poor it in the pot. (Now it's time to clean the pan, don't just leave it in the sink, this is a good advice only).
> Now add a can of tomatoes, a little can of concentrated tomato and two tea spoon of sugar into the pot.
> (If you like hot stuff add some chili).
> I left it on low heat cooking for one and a half hour, then the meat is wonderful tender and all the tastes has sucked into the meat then add the last 1/3 of veggies and leave it cooking for another half hour (this will give some bite to the food).
> 
> *Mashed potatoes*.
> 1 kilo of potatoes.
> Two tablespoon butter
> 1-2 cups of milk
> Salt
> Pepper
> Nutmeg just a touch (if you don't have this use a little paprika)
> 
> Peal and boil the potatoes until they are gently over cooked.
> Mush them with the ingredients, add first one cup of milk and then add more so the consistency becomes after you own taste.
> 
> *Advice*:
> Serve with some good bread bake one if you have the time, in Praha you drink plenty of cold beer, but a bottle of wine is also at its place here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This blog and dish is for you Andy!
> 
> Hope this can inspire for some LJ cooking,
> 
> *Best thoughts*,
> Mads


Hi ho,
Mike, smoked paprika is a wonderful spice, warm and sweet in the taste.No pipe used - lol. Autch the dentist!
Kelly, big smile, if you pass I promise to make it for you…
Pb, no time to go home. ;-)
Smiles,
Mads


----------



## mafe

*Sodabowski's revenge, a gift from a French LJ friend.*

*Sodabowski's revenge.*
A gift from a French LJ friend.









A strange pack arrives with the postman…
I didn't order any keyboard…
Was expecting a book…
From UK…









Ok it was not a book…
What the 'hack' is this?
Ahhh yes, it is Sodabowski's revenge!!!
Some time ago I gave our LJ buddy a challenge - I bought to him a old, really tired and rusty hand plane, because I knew he did not have one, the challenge was that he needed to fix it, and in this way become familiar with the plane, and how to tune a Stanley type hand plane (You can see it here: http://lumberjocks.com/Sodabowski/blog/23584 ). 
And so this hacksaw is his favor returned, the boomerang just got me.
But I like a challenge Thomas so I'm in.








Sodabowski have a soft spot for Bakelite and this must be the reason for him to have chosen this saw since the handle is Bakelite - or perhaps it was simply the most rusty thing he could find on the web…
Please notice how elegant the handle is attached, and the wonderful finish on this handle…








I guess I have to let the blade go.








So the show must go on.
Rust remover.








Just wonderful…








After 20 minutes the result is quite impressive.
But still some rust to remove.








After second round the result is impressive.








And some trims.
(It was partly broken, so I cut of the not needed and make it a fixed size frame after).








Then I use a nylon wheel to touch it up.








Left part after the nylon wheel.
Right part after a extra tour with a polish past on a cotton wheel.








Nice heavy metal…
But what about that handle…








First the surfaces need to be flat, they were cut with a handsaw before and looked awful…
So I give them a spin on the disc sander, and as usually sand of some of my skin.








Now flat.








I mark the shape of the frame on to the two side shells.








What is now this?








MaFe goes milling…
Yes for this job I need to learn to use my EMCO UNIMAT 3 for some milling so the saw frame can fit into the handle.
It is great fun, and since I never tried to mill before, I learn a new thing here - yabadabadooo.








This is the result, a fine milled out space for the metal frame.








This setup is better - learning by doing.








Epoxy, two brass alignment pins and clamps - plenty of clamps.
Now the handle comes together.








And when dry I thread a hole in the end of the handle so a threaded brass rod can be fitted in.








The alignment pins are cut of app 2mm from the side, and then I tap then in with a hammer, to make them hold the sides together. (I made the holes taper to secure a firm hold).








Epoxy the threaded rod in, and filling the extra size of the hole with epoxy.
That's why it's such a mess.








Epoxy is dry, so time to get that handle back in shape.
First the sides are sanded down on my disc sander.








Then shaping; first with a file and then with different sanding wheels.








And polishing with compounds.








DAM!!!
I just discover that the saw is a short version, that will not fit my blades… 
Ok I admit this I should have checked first!
But lucky me - It is just possible.








So drilling a maximum hole and hammer in a pin.








Yes now my workshop is back to being not a wood shop again… 
Silver solder, and a burner, in this way it should become strong enough.
(I guess I would be lost in the work shop of Schwarz, I need way more tools than he describe in that book, and he don't even have a hacksaw - lol).








Pin a silver.








And another pin.








Front end.








Back end.








I did it Sodabowski !!!
Laugh.
I hope you are pleased, I spend about eight hours on this guy, choose to keep the handle out of respect for you, and the shape of the handle out of respect for the guy that made it, the shine and the polish is for me.
I have no doubt what will be my favorite hacksaw now.
Thank you for the gift.
Now I will sit back in the chair and wait to see your post on your hand plane, I think I have earned it.

Hope this blog can bring some inspiration to others, that it can show that what might seem as trash to some can be a jewel to others.

*Best thoughts,*

Mads


----------



## chrisstef

mafe said:


> *Sodabowski's revenge, a gift from a French LJ friend.*
> 
> *Sodabowski's revenge.*
> A gift from a French LJ friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A strange pack arrives with the postman…
> I didn't order any keyboard…
> Was expecting a book…
> From UK…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok it was not a book…
> What the 'hack' is this?
> Ahhh yes, it is Sodabowski's revenge!!!
> Some time ago I gave our LJ buddy a challenge - I bought to him a old, really tired and rusty hand plane, because I knew he did not have one, the challenge was that he needed to fix it, and in this way become familiar with the plane, and how to tune a Stanley type hand plane (You can see it here: http://lumberjocks.com/Sodabowski/blog/23584 ).
> And so this hacksaw is his favor returned, the boomerang just got me.
> But I like a challenge Thomas so I'm in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sodabowski have a soft spot for Bakelite and this must be the reason for him to have chosen this saw since the handle is Bakelite - or perhaps it was simply the most rusty thing he could find on the web…
> Please notice how elegant the handle is attached, and the wonderful finish on this handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I have to let the blade go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the show must go on.
> Rust remover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wonderful…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 20 minutes the result is quite impressive.
> But still some rust to remove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After second round the result is impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some trims.
> (It was partly broken, so I cut of the not needed and make it a fixed size frame after).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I use a nylon wheel to touch it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left part after the nylon wheel.
> Right part after a extra tour with a polish past on a cotton wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice heavy metal…
> But what about that handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First the surfaces need to be flat, they were cut with a handsaw before and looked awful…
> So I give them a spin on the disc sander, and as usually sand of some of my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mark the shape of the frame on to the two side shells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is now this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe goes milling…
> Yes for this job I need to learn to use my EMCO UNIMAT 3 for some milling so the saw frame can fit into the handle.
> It is great fun, and since I never tried to mill before, I learn a new thing here - yabadabadooo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result, a fine milled out space for the metal frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This setup is better - learning by doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy, two brass alignment pins and clamps - plenty of clamps.
> Now the handle comes together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when dry I thread a hole in the end of the handle so a threaded brass rod can be fitted in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The alignment pins are cut of app 2mm from the side, and then I tap then in with a hammer, to make them hold the sides together. (I made the holes taper to secure a firm hold).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy the threaded rod in, and filling the extra size of the hole with epoxy.
> That's why it's such a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy is dry, so time to get that handle back in shape.
> First the sides are sanded down on my disc sander.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then shaping; first with a file and then with different sanding wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And polishing with compounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAM!!!
> I just discover that the saw is a short version, that will not fit my blades…
> Ok I admit this I should have checked first!
> But lucky me - It is just possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So drilling a maximum hole and hammer in a pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes now my workshop is back to being not a wood shop again…
> Silver solder, and a burner, in this way it should become strong enough.
> (I guess I would be lost in the work shop of Schwarz, I need way more tools than he describe in that book, and he don't even have a hacksaw - lol).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pin a silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it Sodabowski !!!
> Laugh.
> I hope you are pleased, I spend about eight hours on this guy, choose to keep the handle out of respect for you, and the shape of the handle out of respect for the guy that made it, the shine and the polish is for me.
> I have no doubt what will be my favorite hacksaw now.
> Thank you for the gift.
> Now I will sit back in the chair and wait to see your post on your hand plane, I think I have earned it.
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some inspiration to others, that it can show that what might seem as trash to some can be a jewel to others.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


once again the mad scientist comes through! .. well done Mads.


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Sodabowski's revenge, a gift from a French LJ friend.*
> 
> *Sodabowski's revenge.*
> A gift from a French LJ friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A strange pack arrives with the postman…
> I didn't order any keyboard…
> Was expecting a book…
> From UK…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok it was not a book…
> What the 'hack' is this?
> Ahhh yes, it is Sodabowski's revenge!!!
> Some time ago I gave our LJ buddy a challenge - I bought to him a old, really tired and rusty hand plane, because I knew he did not have one, the challenge was that he needed to fix it, and in this way become familiar with the plane, and how to tune a Stanley type hand plane (You can see it here: http://lumberjocks.com/Sodabowski/blog/23584 ).
> And so this hacksaw is his favor returned, the boomerang just got me.
> But I like a challenge Thomas so I'm in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sodabowski have a soft spot for Bakelite and this must be the reason for him to have chosen this saw since the handle is Bakelite - or perhaps it was simply the most rusty thing he could find on the web…
> Please notice how elegant the handle is attached, and the wonderful finish on this handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I have to let the blade go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the show must go on.
> Rust remover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wonderful…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 20 minutes the result is quite impressive.
> But still some rust to remove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After second round the result is impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some trims.
> (It was partly broken, so I cut of the not needed and make it a fixed size frame after).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I use a nylon wheel to touch it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left part after the nylon wheel.
> Right part after a extra tour with a polish past on a cotton wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice heavy metal…
> But what about that handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First the surfaces need to be flat, they were cut with a handsaw before and looked awful…
> So I give them a spin on the disc sander, and as usually sand of some of my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mark the shape of the frame on to the two side shells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is now this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe goes milling…
> Yes for this job I need to learn to use my EMCO UNIMAT 3 for some milling so the saw frame can fit into the handle.
> It is great fun, and since I never tried to mill before, I learn a new thing here - yabadabadooo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result, a fine milled out space for the metal frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This setup is better - learning by doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy, two brass alignment pins and clamps - plenty of clamps.
> Now the handle comes together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when dry I thread a hole in the end of the handle so a threaded brass rod can be fitted in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The alignment pins are cut of app 2mm from the side, and then I tap then in with a hammer, to make them hold the sides together. (I made the holes taper to secure a firm hold).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy the threaded rod in, and filling the extra size of the hole with epoxy.
> That's why it's such a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy is dry, so time to get that handle back in shape.
> First the sides are sanded down on my disc sander.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then shaping; first with a file and then with different sanding wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And polishing with compounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAM!!!
> I just discover that the saw is a short version, that will not fit my blades…
> Ok I admit this I should have checked first!
> But lucky me - It is just possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So drilling a maximum hole and hammer in a pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes now my workshop is back to being not a wood shop again…
> Silver solder, and a burner, in this way it should become strong enough.
> (I guess I would be lost in the work shop of Schwarz, I need way more tools than he describe in that book, and he don't even have a hacksaw - lol).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pin a silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it Sodabowski !!!
> Laugh.
> I hope you are pleased, I spend about eight hours on this guy, choose to keep the handle out of respect for you, and the shape of the handle out of respect for the guy that made it, the shine and the polish is for me.
> I have no doubt what will be my favorite hacksaw now.
> Thank you for the gift.
> Now I will sit back in the chair and wait to see your post on your hand plane, I think I have earned it.
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some inspiration to others, that it can show that what might seem as trash to some can be a jewel to others.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


And got to use his tools!
Thank you.

*What do you all think - should I punish Sodabowski or give him a buddy hug?
And who do you think should pay the next beer in Paris?*

Big smile,
Mads


----------



## blackcherry

mafe said:


> *Sodabowski's revenge, a gift from a French LJ friend.*
> 
> *Sodabowski's revenge.*
> A gift from a French LJ friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A strange pack arrives with the postman…
> I didn't order any keyboard…
> Was expecting a book…
> From UK…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok it was not a book…
> What the 'hack' is this?
> Ahhh yes, it is Sodabowski's revenge!!!
> Some time ago I gave our LJ buddy a challenge - I bought to him a old, really tired and rusty hand plane, because I knew he did not have one, the challenge was that he needed to fix it, and in this way become familiar with the plane, and how to tune a Stanley type hand plane (You can see it here: http://lumberjocks.com/Sodabowski/blog/23584 ).
> And so this hacksaw is his favor returned, the boomerang just got me.
> But I like a challenge Thomas so I'm in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sodabowski have a soft spot for Bakelite and this must be the reason for him to have chosen this saw since the handle is Bakelite - or perhaps it was simply the most rusty thing he could find on the web…
> Please notice how elegant the handle is attached, and the wonderful finish on this handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I have to let the blade go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the show must go on.
> Rust remover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wonderful…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 20 minutes the result is quite impressive.
> But still some rust to remove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After second round the result is impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some trims.
> (It was partly broken, so I cut of the not needed and make it a fixed size frame after).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I use a nylon wheel to touch it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left part after the nylon wheel.
> Right part after a extra tour with a polish past on a cotton wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice heavy metal…
> But what about that handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First the surfaces need to be flat, they were cut with a handsaw before and looked awful…
> So I give them a spin on the disc sander, and as usually sand of some of my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mark the shape of the frame on to the two side shells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is now this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe goes milling…
> Yes for this job I need to learn to use my EMCO UNIMAT 3 for some milling so the saw frame can fit into the handle.
> It is great fun, and since I never tried to mill before, I learn a new thing here - yabadabadooo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result, a fine milled out space for the metal frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This setup is better - learning by doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy, two brass alignment pins and clamps - plenty of clamps.
> Now the handle comes together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when dry I thread a hole in the end of the handle so a threaded brass rod can be fitted in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The alignment pins are cut of app 2mm from the side, and then I tap then in with a hammer, to make them hold the sides together. (I made the holes taper to secure a firm hold).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy the threaded rod in, and filling the extra size of the hole with epoxy.
> That's why it's such a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy is dry, so time to get that handle back in shape.
> First the sides are sanded down on my disc sander.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then shaping; first with a file and then with different sanding wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And polishing with compounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAM!!!
> I just discover that the saw is a short version, that will not fit my blades…
> Ok I admit this I should have checked first!
> But lucky me - It is just possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So drilling a maximum hole and hammer in a pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes now my workshop is back to being not a wood shop again…
> Silver solder, and a burner, in this way it should become strong enough.
> (I guess I would be lost in the work shop of Schwarz, I need way more tools than he describe in that book, and he don't even have a hacksaw - lol).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pin a silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it Sodabowski !!!
> Laugh.
> I hope you are pleased, I spend about eight hours on this guy, choose to keep the handle out of respect for you, and the shape of the handle out of respect for the guy that made it, the shine and the polish is for me.
> I have no doubt what will be my favorite hacksaw now.
> Thank you for the gift.
> Now I will sit back in the chair and wait to see your post on your hand plane, I think I have earned it.
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some inspiration to others, that it can show that what might seem as trash to some can be a jewel to others.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


A true 2nd chance in life, great work on both parts Sodabowski and Mafe. Thanks guys for sharing and working these vintage tools…BC


----------



## daltxguy

mafe said:


> *Sodabowski's revenge, a gift from a French LJ friend.*
> 
> *Sodabowski's revenge.*
> A gift from a French LJ friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A strange pack arrives with the postman…
> I didn't order any keyboard…
> Was expecting a book…
> From UK…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok it was not a book…
> What the 'hack' is this?
> Ahhh yes, it is Sodabowski's revenge!!!
> Some time ago I gave our LJ buddy a challenge - I bought to him a old, really tired and rusty hand plane, because I knew he did not have one, the challenge was that he needed to fix it, and in this way become familiar with the plane, and how to tune a Stanley type hand plane (You can see it here: http://lumberjocks.com/Sodabowski/blog/23584 ).
> And so this hacksaw is his favor returned, the boomerang just got me.
> But I like a challenge Thomas so I'm in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sodabowski have a soft spot for Bakelite and this must be the reason for him to have chosen this saw since the handle is Bakelite - or perhaps it was simply the most rusty thing he could find on the web…
> Please notice how elegant the handle is attached, and the wonderful finish on this handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I have to let the blade go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the show must go on.
> Rust remover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wonderful…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 20 minutes the result is quite impressive.
> But still some rust to remove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After second round the result is impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some trims.
> (It was partly broken, so I cut of the not needed and make it a fixed size frame after).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I use a nylon wheel to touch it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left part after the nylon wheel.
> Right part after a extra tour with a polish past on a cotton wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice heavy metal…
> But what about that handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First the surfaces need to be flat, they were cut with a handsaw before and looked awful…
> So I give them a spin on the disc sander, and as usually sand of some of my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mark the shape of the frame on to the two side shells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is now this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe goes milling…
> Yes for this job I need to learn to use my EMCO UNIMAT 3 for some milling so the saw frame can fit into the handle.
> It is great fun, and since I never tried to mill before, I learn a new thing here - yabadabadooo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result, a fine milled out space for the metal frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This setup is better - learning by doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy, two brass alignment pins and clamps - plenty of clamps.
> Now the handle comes together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when dry I thread a hole in the end of the handle so a threaded brass rod can be fitted in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The alignment pins are cut of app 2mm from the side, and then I tap then in with a hammer, to make them hold the sides together. (I made the holes taper to secure a firm hold).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy the threaded rod in, and filling the extra size of the hole with epoxy.
> That's why it's such a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy is dry, so time to get that handle back in shape.
> First the sides are sanded down on my disc sander.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then shaping; first with a file and then with different sanding wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And polishing with compounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAM!!!
> I just discover that the saw is a short version, that will not fit my blades…
> Ok I admit this I should have checked first!
> But lucky me - It is just possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So drilling a maximum hole and hammer in a pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes now my workshop is back to being not a wood shop again…
> Silver solder, and a burner, in this way it should become strong enough.
> (I guess I would be lost in the work shop of Schwarz, I need way more tools than he describe in that book, and he don't even have a hacksaw - lol).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pin a silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it Sodabowski !!!
> Laugh.
> I hope you are pleased, I spend about eight hours on this guy, choose to keep the handle out of respect for you, and the shape of the handle out of respect for the guy that made it, the shine and the polish is for me.
> I have no doubt what will be my favorite hacksaw now.
> Thank you for the gift.
> Now I will sit back in the chair and wait to see your post on your hand plane, I think I have earned it.
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some inspiration to others, that it can show that what might seem as trash to some can be a jewel to others.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


He should definitely be buying the next beer.
I'm not sure if it should have been saved, but it is a nice restoration anyway and a great challenge.
Maybe now you can put on a nice wooden handle that it deserves ( though I suppose the bakelite is also historical and we should not be looking to change everything about our past)
Nicely done. Though it's not likely I would spend the effort to restore a hacksaw, the techniques you showed are all applicable to any restoration. Thanks for letting us watch over your shoulder.


----------



## wasmithee

mafe said:


> *Sodabowski's revenge, a gift from a French LJ friend.*
> 
> *Sodabowski's revenge.*
> A gift from a French LJ friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A strange pack arrives with the postman…
> I didn't order any keyboard…
> Was expecting a book…
> From UK…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok it was not a book…
> What the 'hack' is this?
> Ahhh yes, it is Sodabowski's revenge!!!
> Some time ago I gave our LJ buddy a challenge - I bought to him a old, really tired and rusty hand plane, because I knew he did not have one, the challenge was that he needed to fix it, and in this way become familiar with the plane, and how to tune a Stanley type hand plane (You can see it here: http://lumberjocks.com/Sodabowski/blog/23584 ).
> And so this hacksaw is his favor returned, the boomerang just got me.
> But I like a challenge Thomas so I'm in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sodabowski have a soft spot for Bakelite and this must be the reason for him to have chosen this saw since the handle is Bakelite - or perhaps it was simply the most rusty thing he could find on the web…
> Please notice how elegant the handle is attached, and the wonderful finish on this handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I have to let the blade go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the show must go on.
> Rust remover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wonderful…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 20 minutes the result is quite impressive.
> But still some rust to remove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After second round the result is impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some trims.
> (It was partly broken, so I cut of the not needed and make it a fixed size frame after).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I use a nylon wheel to touch it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left part after the nylon wheel.
> Right part after a extra tour with a polish past on a cotton wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice heavy metal…
> But what about that handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First the surfaces need to be flat, they were cut with a handsaw before and looked awful…
> So I give them a spin on the disc sander, and as usually sand of some of my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mark the shape of the frame on to the two side shells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is now this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe goes milling…
> Yes for this job I need to learn to use my EMCO UNIMAT 3 for some milling so the saw frame can fit into the handle.
> It is great fun, and since I never tried to mill before, I learn a new thing here - yabadabadooo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result, a fine milled out space for the metal frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This setup is better - learning by doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy, two brass alignment pins and clamps - plenty of clamps.
> Now the handle comes together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when dry I thread a hole in the end of the handle so a threaded brass rod can be fitted in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The alignment pins are cut of app 2mm from the side, and then I tap then in with a hammer, to make them hold the sides together. (I made the holes taper to secure a firm hold).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy the threaded rod in, and filling the extra size of the hole with epoxy.
> That's why it's such a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy is dry, so time to get that handle back in shape.
> First the sides are sanded down on my disc sander.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then shaping; first with a file and then with different sanding wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And polishing with compounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAM!!!
> I just discover that the saw is a short version, that will not fit my blades…
> Ok I admit this I should have checked first!
> But lucky me - It is just possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So drilling a maximum hole and hammer in a pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes now my workshop is back to being not a wood shop again…
> Silver solder, and a burner, in this way it should become strong enough.
> (I guess I would be lost in the work shop of Schwarz, I need way more tools than he describe in that book, and he don't even have a hacksaw - lol).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pin a silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it Sodabowski !!!
> Laugh.
> I hope you are pleased, I spend about eight hours on this guy, choose to keep the handle out of respect for you, and the shape of the handle out of respect for the guy that made it, the shine and the polish is for me.
> I have no doubt what will be my favorite hacksaw now.
> Thank you for the gift.
> Now I will sit back in the chair and wait to see your post on your hand plane, I think I have earned it.
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some inspiration to others, that it can show that what might seem as trash to some can be a jewel to others.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Well done.


----------



## Eric_S

mafe said:


> *Sodabowski's revenge, a gift from a French LJ friend.*
> 
> *Sodabowski's revenge.*
> A gift from a French LJ friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A strange pack arrives with the postman…
> I didn't order any keyboard…
> Was expecting a book…
> From UK…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok it was not a book…
> What the 'hack' is this?
> Ahhh yes, it is Sodabowski's revenge!!!
> Some time ago I gave our LJ buddy a challenge - I bought to him a old, really tired and rusty hand plane, because I knew he did not have one, the challenge was that he needed to fix it, and in this way become familiar with the plane, and how to tune a Stanley type hand plane (You can see it here: http://lumberjocks.com/Sodabowski/blog/23584 ).
> And so this hacksaw is his favor returned, the boomerang just got me.
> But I like a challenge Thomas so I'm in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sodabowski have a soft spot for Bakelite and this must be the reason for him to have chosen this saw since the handle is Bakelite - or perhaps it was simply the most rusty thing he could find on the web…
> Please notice how elegant the handle is attached, and the wonderful finish on this handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I have to let the blade go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the show must go on.
> Rust remover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wonderful…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 20 minutes the result is quite impressive.
> But still some rust to remove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After second round the result is impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some trims.
> (It was partly broken, so I cut of the not needed and make it a fixed size frame after).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I use a nylon wheel to touch it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left part after the nylon wheel.
> Right part after a extra tour with a polish past on a cotton wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice heavy metal…
> But what about that handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First the surfaces need to be flat, they were cut with a handsaw before and looked awful…
> So I give them a spin on the disc sander, and as usually sand of some of my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mark the shape of the frame on to the two side shells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is now this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe goes milling…
> Yes for this job I need to learn to use my EMCO UNIMAT 3 for some milling so the saw frame can fit into the handle.
> It is great fun, and since I never tried to mill before, I learn a new thing here - yabadabadooo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result, a fine milled out space for the metal frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This setup is better - learning by doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy, two brass alignment pins and clamps - plenty of clamps.
> Now the handle comes together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when dry I thread a hole in the end of the handle so a threaded brass rod can be fitted in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The alignment pins are cut of app 2mm from the side, and then I tap then in with a hammer, to make them hold the sides together. (I made the holes taper to secure a firm hold).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy the threaded rod in, and filling the extra size of the hole with epoxy.
> That's why it's such a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy is dry, so time to get that handle back in shape.
> First the sides are sanded down on my disc sander.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then shaping; first with a file and then with different sanding wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And polishing with compounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAM!!!
> I just discover that the saw is a short version, that will not fit my blades…
> Ok I admit this I should have checked first!
> But lucky me - It is just possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So drilling a maximum hole and hammer in a pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes now my workshop is back to being not a wood shop again…
> Silver solder, and a burner, in this way it should become strong enough.
> (I guess I would be lost in the work shop of Schwarz, I need way more tools than he describe in that book, and he don't even have a hacksaw - lol).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pin a silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it Sodabowski !!!
> Laugh.
> I hope you are pleased, I spend about eight hours on this guy, choose to keep the handle out of respect for you, and the shape of the handle out of respect for the guy that made it, the shine and the polish is for me.
> I have no doubt what will be my favorite hacksaw now.
> Thank you for the gift.
> Now I will sit back in the chair and wait to see your post on your hand plane, I think I have earned it.
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some inspiration to others, that it can show that what might seem as trash to some can be a jewel to others.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


nicely done mafe. What kind of drill press is that you have there over the lathe? I can't tell if its a mortiser or a homemade drill press or something new i've never seen before like a few of your cool tools.


----------



## donwilwol

mafe said:


> *Sodabowski's revenge, a gift from a French LJ friend.*
> 
> *Sodabowski's revenge.*
> A gift from a French LJ friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A strange pack arrives with the postman…
> I didn't order any keyboard…
> Was expecting a book…
> From UK…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok it was not a book…
> What the 'hack' is this?
> Ahhh yes, it is Sodabowski's revenge!!!
> Some time ago I gave our LJ buddy a challenge - I bought to him a old, really tired and rusty hand plane, because I knew he did not have one, the challenge was that he needed to fix it, and in this way become familiar with the plane, and how to tune a Stanley type hand plane (You can see it here: http://lumberjocks.com/Sodabowski/blog/23584 ).
> And so this hacksaw is his favor returned, the boomerang just got me.
> But I like a challenge Thomas so I'm in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sodabowski have a soft spot for Bakelite and this must be the reason for him to have chosen this saw since the handle is Bakelite - or perhaps it was simply the most rusty thing he could find on the web…
> Please notice how elegant the handle is attached, and the wonderful finish on this handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I have to let the blade go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the show must go on.
> Rust remover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wonderful…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 20 minutes the result is quite impressive.
> But still some rust to remove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After second round the result is impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some trims.
> (It was partly broken, so I cut of the not needed and make it a fixed size frame after).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I use a nylon wheel to touch it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left part after the nylon wheel.
> Right part after a extra tour with a polish past on a cotton wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice heavy metal…
> But what about that handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First the surfaces need to be flat, they were cut with a handsaw before and looked awful…
> So I give them a spin on the disc sander, and as usually sand of some of my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mark the shape of the frame on to the two side shells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is now this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe goes milling…
> Yes for this job I need to learn to use my EMCO UNIMAT 3 for some milling so the saw frame can fit into the handle.
> It is great fun, and since I never tried to mill before, I learn a new thing here - yabadabadooo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result, a fine milled out space for the metal frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This setup is better - learning by doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy, two brass alignment pins and clamps - plenty of clamps.
> Now the handle comes together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when dry I thread a hole in the end of the handle so a threaded brass rod can be fitted in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The alignment pins are cut of app 2mm from the side, and then I tap then in with a hammer, to make them hold the sides together. (I made the holes taper to secure a firm hold).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy the threaded rod in, and filling the extra size of the hole with epoxy.
> That's why it's such a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy is dry, so time to get that handle back in shape.
> First the sides are sanded down on my disc sander.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then shaping; first with a file and then with different sanding wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And polishing with compounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAM!!!
> I just discover that the saw is a short version, that will not fit my blades…
> Ok I admit this I should have checked first!
> But lucky me - It is just possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So drilling a maximum hole and hammer in a pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes now my workshop is back to being not a wood shop again…
> Silver solder, and a burner, in this way it should become strong enough.
> (I guess I would be lost in the work shop of Schwarz, I need way more tools than he describe in that book, and he don't even have a hacksaw - lol).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pin a silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it Sodabowski !!!
> Laugh.
> I hope you are pleased, I spend about eight hours on this guy, choose to keep the handle out of respect for you, and the shape of the handle out of respect for the guy that made it, the shine and the polish is for me.
> I have no doubt what will be my favorite hacksaw now.
> Thank you for the gift.
> Now I will sit back in the chair and wait to see your post on your hand plane, I think I have earned it.
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some inspiration to others, that it can show that what might seem as trash to some can be a jewel to others.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Mads, we should call you the tool Resurrection specialist.

I think you should give sodabowski a big buddy hug (with a nicely formed piece of almost recognizable rust behind your back)


----------



## ShopTinker

mafe said:


> *Sodabowski's revenge, a gift from a French LJ friend.*
> 
> *Sodabowski's revenge.*
> A gift from a French LJ friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A strange pack arrives with the postman…
> I didn't order any keyboard…
> Was expecting a book…
> From UK…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok it was not a book…
> What the 'hack' is this?
> Ahhh yes, it is Sodabowski's revenge!!!
> Some time ago I gave our LJ buddy a challenge - I bought to him a old, really tired and rusty hand plane, because I knew he did not have one, the challenge was that he needed to fix it, and in this way become familiar with the plane, and how to tune a Stanley type hand plane (You can see it here: http://lumberjocks.com/Sodabowski/blog/23584 ).
> And so this hacksaw is his favor returned, the boomerang just got me.
> But I like a challenge Thomas so I'm in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sodabowski have a soft spot for Bakelite and this must be the reason for him to have chosen this saw since the handle is Bakelite - or perhaps it was simply the most rusty thing he could find on the web…
> Please notice how elegant the handle is attached, and the wonderful finish on this handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I have to let the blade go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the show must go on.
> Rust remover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wonderful…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 20 minutes the result is quite impressive.
> But still some rust to remove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After second round the result is impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some trims.
> (It was partly broken, so I cut of the not needed and make it a fixed size frame after).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I use a nylon wheel to touch it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left part after the nylon wheel.
> Right part after a extra tour with a polish past on a cotton wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice heavy metal…
> But what about that handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First the surfaces need to be flat, they were cut with a handsaw before and looked awful…
> So I give them a spin on the disc sander, and as usually sand of some of my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mark the shape of the frame on to the two side shells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is now this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe goes milling…
> Yes for this job I need to learn to use my EMCO UNIMAT 3 for some milling so the saw frame can fit into the handle.
> It is great fun, and since I never tried to mill before, I learn a new thing here - yabadabadooo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result, a fine milled out space for the metal frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This setup is better - learning by doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy, two brass alignment pins and clamps - plenty of clamps.
> Now the handle comes together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when dry I thread a hole in the end of the handle so a threaded brass rod can be fitted in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The alignment pins are cut of app 2mm from the side, and then I tap then in with a hammer, to make them hold the sides together. (I made the holes taper to secure a firm hold).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy the threaded rod in, and filling the extra size of the hole with epoxy.
> That's why it's such a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy is dry, so time to get that handle back in shape.
> First the sides are sanded down on my disc sander.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then shaping; first with a file and then with different sanding wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And polishing with compounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAM!!!
> I just discover that the saw is a short version, that will not fit my blades…
> Ok I admit this I should have checked first!
> But lucky me - It is just possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So drilling a maximum hole and hammer in a pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes now my workshop is back to being not a wood shop again…
> Silver solder, and a burner, in this way it should become strong enough.
> (I guess I would be lost in the work shop of Schwarz, I need way more tools than he describe in that book, and he don't even have a hacksaw - lol).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pin a silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it Sodabowski !!!
> Laugh.
> I hope you are pleased, I spend about eight hours on this guy, choose to keep the handle out of respect for you, and the shape of the handle out of respect for the guy that made it, the shine and the polish is for me.
> I have no doubt what will be my favorite hacksaw now.
> Thank you for the gift.
> Now I will sit back in the chair and wait to see your post on your hand plane, I think I have earned it.
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some inspiration to others, that it can show that what might seem as trash to some can be a jewel to others.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


That was another amazing transformation. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ratchet

mafe said:


> *Sodabowski's revenge, a gift from a French LJ friend.*
> 
> *Sodabowski's revenge.*
> A gift from a French LJ friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A strange pack arrives with the postman…
> I didn't order any keyboard…
> Was expecting a book…
> From UK…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok it was not a book…
> What the 'hack' is this?
> Ahhh yes, it is Sodabowski's revenge!!!
> Some time ago I gave our LJ buddy a challenge - I bought to him a old, really tired and rusty hand plane, because I knew he did not have one, the challenge was that he needed to fix it, and in this way become familiar with the plane, and how to tune a Stanley type hand plane (You can see it here: http://lumberjocks.com/Sodabowski/blog/23584 ).
> And so this hacksaw is his favor returned, the boomerang just got me.
> But I like a challenge Thomas so I'm in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sodabowski have a soft spot for Bakelite and this must be the reason for him to have chosen this saw since the handle is Bakelite - or perhaps it was simply the most rusty thing he could find on the web…
> Please notice how elegant the handle is attached, and the wonderful finish on this handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I have to let the blade go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the show must go on.
> Rust remover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wonderful…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 20 minutes the result is quite impressive.
> But still some rust to remove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After second round the result is impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some trims.
> (It was partly broken, so I cut of the not needed and make it a fixed size frame after).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I use a nylon wheel to touch it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left part after the nylon wheel.
> Right part after a extra tour with a polish past on a cotton wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice heavy metal…
> But what about that handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First the surfaces need to be flat, they were cut with a handsaw before and looked awful…
> So I give them a spin on the disc sander, and as usually sand of some of my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mark the shape of the frame on to the two side shells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is now this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe goes milling…
> Yes for this job I need to learn to use my EMCO UNIMAT 3 for some milling so the saw frame can fit into the handle.
> It is great fun, and since I never tried to mill before, I learn a new thing here - yabadabadooo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result, a fine milled out space for the metal frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This setup is better - learning by doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy, two brass alignment pins and clamps - plenty of clamps.
> Now the handle comes together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when dry I thread a hole in the end of the handle so a threaded brass rod can be fitted in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The alignment pins are cut of app 2mm from the side, and then I tap then in with a hammer, to make them hold the sides together. (I made the holes taper to secure a firm hold).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy the threaded rod in, and filling the extra size of the hole with epoxy.
> That's why it's such a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy is dry, so time to get that handle back in shape.
> First the sides are sanded down on my disc sander.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then shaping; first with a file and then with different sanding wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And polishing with compounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAM!!!
> I just discover that the saw is a short version, that will not fit my blades…
> Ok I admit this I should have checked first!
> But lucky me - It is just possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So drilling a maximum hole and hammer in a pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes now my workshop is back to being not a wood shop again…
> Silver solder, and a burner, in this way it should become strong enough.
> (I guess I would be lost in the work shop of Schwarz, I need way more tools than he describe in that book, and he don't even have a hacksaw - lol).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pin a silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it Sodabowski !!!
> Laugh.
> I hope you are pleased, I spend about eight hours on this guy, choose to keep the handle out of respect for you, and the shape of the handle out of respect for the guy that made it, the shine and the polish is for me.
> I have no doubt what will be my favorite hacksaw now.
> Thank you for the gift.
> Now I will sit back in the chair and wait to see your post on your hand plane, I think I have earned it.
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some inspiration to others, that it can show that what might seem as trash to some can be a jewel to others.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


OMG…thats funny.
Nice restoration on a not so restorable HS.
Sodabowski might just spray paint the entire plane flat black and take a pic.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

mafe said:


> *Sodabowski's revenge, a gift from a French LJ friend.*
> 
> *Sodabowski's revenge.*
> A gift from a French LJ friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A strange pack arrives with the postman…
> I didn't order any keyboard…
> Was expecting a book…
> From UK…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok it was not a book…
> What the 'hack' is this?
> Ahhh yes, it is Sodabowski's revenge!!!
> Some time ago I gave our LJ buddy a challenge - I bought to him a old, really tired and rusty hand plane, because I knew he did not have one, the challenge was that he needed to fix it, and in this way become familiar with the plane, and how to tune a Stanley type hand plane (You can see it here: http://lumberjocks.com/Sodabowski/blog/23584 ).
> And so this hacksaw is his favor returned, the boomerang just got me.
> But I like a challenge Thomas so I'm in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sodabowski have a soft spot for Bakelite and this must be the reason for him to have chosen this saw since the handle is Bakelite - or perhaps it was simply the most rusty thing he could find on the web…
> Please notice how elegant the handle is attached, and the wonderful finish on this handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I have to let the blade go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the show must go on.
> Rust remover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wonderful…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 20 minutes the result is quite impressive.
> But still some rust to remove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After second round the result is impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some trims.
> (It was partly broken, so I cut of the not needed and make it a fixed size frame after).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I use a nylon wheel to touch it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left part after the nylon wheel.
> Right part after a extra tour with a polish past on a cotton wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice heavy metal…
> But what about that handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First the surfaces need to be flat, they were cut with a handsaw before and looked awful…
> So I give them a spin on the disc sander, and as usually sand of some of my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mark the shape of the frame on to the two side shells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is now this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe goes milling…
> Yes for this job I need to learn to use my EMCO UNIMAT 3 for some milling so the saw frame can fit into the handle.
> It is great fun, and since I never tried to mill before, I learn a new thing here - yabadabadooo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result, a fine milled out space for the metal frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This setup is better - learning by doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy, two brass alignment pins and clamps - plenty of clamps.
> Now the handle comes together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when dry I thread a hole in the end of the handle so a threaded brass rod can be fitted in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The alignment pins are cut of app 2mm from the side, and then I tap then in with a hammer, to make them hold the sides together. (I made the holes taper to secure a firm hold).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy the threaded rod in, and filling the extra size of the hole with epoxy.
> That's why it's such a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy is dry, so time to get that handle back in shape.
> First the sides are sanded down on my disc sander.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then shaping; first with a file and then with different sanding wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And polishing with compounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAM!!!
> I just discover that the saw is a short version, that will not fit my blades…
> Ok I admit this I should have checked first!
> But lucky me - It is just possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So drilling a maximum hole and hammer in a pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes now my workshop is back to being not a wood shop again…
> Silver solder, and a burner, in this way it should become strong enough.
> (I guess I would be lost in the work shop of Schwarz, I need way more tools than he describe in that book, and he don't even have a hacksaw - lol).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pin a silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it Sodabowski !!!
> Laugh.
> I hope you are pleased, I spend about eight hours on this guy, choose to keep the handle out of respect for you, and the shape of the handle out of respect for the guy that made it, the shine and the polish is for me.
> I have no doubt what will be my favorite hacksaw now.
> Thank you for the gift.
> Now I will sit back in the chair and wait to see your post on your hand plane, I think I have earned it.
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some inspiration to others, that it can show that what might seem as trash to some can be a jewel to others.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


this gift I cuold understand if it was your birthday , you wuolden had a look at 
the other gift or talking to peoplle other than have said continue the party 
while I take care of this ….......LOL
its a great looking hacksaw you got there Mads. congrat´s with the restoring 
looking forward to hear about how it is to use compared with the typic low handled 
as usual a Great blog from you

take care
Dennis


----------



## SASmith

mafe said:


> *Sodabowski's revenge, a gift from a French LJ friend.*
> 
> *Sodabowski's revenge.*
> A gift from a French LJ friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A strange pack arrives with the postman…
> I didn't order any keyboard…
> Was expecting a book…
> From UK…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok it was not a book…
> What the 'hack' is this?
> Ahhh yes, it is Sodabowski's revenge!!!
> Some time ago I gave our LJ buddy a challenge - I bought to him a old, really tired and rusty hand plane, because I knew he did not have one, the challenge was that he needed to fix it, and in this way become familiar with the plane, and how to tune a Stanley type hand plane (You can see it here: http://lumberjocks.com/Sodabowski/blog/23584 ).
> And so this hacksaw is his favor returned, the boomerang just got me.
> But I like a challenge Thomas so I'm in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sodabowski have a soft spot for Bakelite and this must be the reason for him to have chosen this saw since the handle is Bakelite - or perhaps it was simply the most rusty thing he could find on the web…
> Please notice how elegant the handle is attached, and the wonderful finish on this handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I have to let the blade go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the show must go on.
> Rust remover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wonderful…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 20 minutes the result is quite impressive.
> But still some rust to remove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After second round the result is impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some trims.
> (It was partly broken, so I cut of the not needed and make it a fixed size frame after).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I use a nylon wheel to touch it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left part after the nylon wheel.
> Right part after a extra tour with a polish past on a cotton wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice heavy metal…
> But what about that handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First the surfaces need to be flat, they were cut with a handsaw before and looked awful…
> So I give them a spin on the disc sander, and as usually sand of some of my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mark the shape of the frame on to the two side shells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is now this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe goes milling…
> Yes for this job I need to learn to use my EMCO UNIMAT 3 for some milling so the saw frame can fit into the handle.
> It is great fun, and since I never tried to mill before, I learn a new thing here - yabadabadooo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result, a fine milled out space for the metal frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This setup is better - learning by doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy, two brass alignment pins and clamps - plenty of clamps.
> Now the handle comes together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when dry I thread a hole in the end of the handle so a threaded brass rod can be fitted in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The alignment pins are cut of app 2mm from the side, and then I tap then in with a hammer, to make them hold the sides together. (I made the holes taper to secure a firm hold).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy the threaded rod in, and filling the extra size of the hole with epoxy.
> That's why it's such a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy is dry, so time to get that handle back in shape.
> First the sides are sanded down on my disc sander.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then shaping; first with a file and then with different sanding wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And polishing with compounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAM!!!
> I just discover that the saw is a short version, that will not fit my blades…
> Ok I admit this I should have checked first!
> But lucky me - It is just possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So drilling a maximum hole and hammer in a pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes now my workshop is back to being not a wood shop again…
> Silver solder, and a burner, in this way it should become strong enough.
> (I guess I would be lost in the work shop of Schwarz, I need way more tools than he describe in that book, and he don't even have a hacksaw - lol).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pin a silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it Sodabowski !!!
> Laugh.
> I hope you are pleased, I spend about eight hours on this guy, choose to keep the handle out of respect for you, and the shape of the handle out of respect for the guy that made it, the shine and the polish is for me.
> I have no doubt what will be my favorite hacksaw now.
> Thank you for the gift.
> Now I will sit back in the chair and wait to see your post on your hand plane, I think I have earned it.
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some inspiration to others, that it can show that what might seem as trash to some can be a jewel to others.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Nice blog Mads. You really gave this saw some love and attention.


----------



## Bertha

mafe said:


> *Sodabowski's revenge, a gift from a French LJ friend.*
> 
> *Sodabowski's revenge.*
> A gift from a French LJ friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A strange pack arrives with the postman…
> I didn't order any keyboard…
> Was expecting a book…
> From UK…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok it was not a book…
> What the 'hack' is this?
> Ahhh yes, it is Sodabowski's revenge!!!
> Some time ago I gave our LJ buddy a challenge - I bought to him a old, really tired and rusty hand plane, because I knew he did not have one, the challenge was that he needed to fix it, and in this way become familiar with the plane, and how to tune a Stanley type hand plane (You can see it here: http://lumberjocks.com/Sodabowski/blog/23584 ).
> And so this hacksaw is his favor returned, the boomerang just got me.
> But I like a challenge Thomas so I'm in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sodabowski have a soft spot for Bakelite and this must be the reason for him to have chosen this saw since the handle is Bakelite - or perhaps it was simply the most rusty thing he could find on the web…
> Please notice how elegant the handle is attached, and the wonderful finish on this handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I have to let the blade go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the show must go on.
> Rust remover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wonderful…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 20 minutes the result is quite impressive.
> But still some rust to remove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After second round the result is impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some trims.
> (It was partly broken, so I cut of the not needed and make it a fixed size frame after).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I use a nylon wheel to touch it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left part after the nylon wheel.
> Right part after a extra tour with a polish past on a cotton wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice heavy metal…
> But what about that handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First the surfaces need to be flat, they were cut with a handsaw before and looked awful…
> So I give them a spin on the disc sander, and as usually sand of some of my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mark the shape of the frame on to the two side shells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is now this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe goes milling…
> Yes for this job I need to learn to use my EMCO UNIMAT 3 for some milling so the saw frame can fit into the handle.
> It is great fun, and since I never tried to mill before, I learn a new thing here - yabadabadooo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result, a fine milled out space for the metal frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This setup is better - learning by doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy, two brass alignment pins and clamps - plenty of clamps.
> Now the handle comes together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when dry I thread a hole in the end of the handle so a threaded brass rod can be fitted in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The alignment pins are cut of app 2mm from the side, and then I tap then in with a hammer, to make them hold the sides together. (I made the holes taper to secure a firm hold).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy the threaded rod in, and filling the extra size of the hole with epoxy.
> That's why it's such a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy is dry, so time to get that handle back in shape.
> First the sides are sanded down on my disc sander.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then shaping; first with a file and then with different sanding wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And polishing with compounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAM!!!
> I just discover that the saw is a short version, that will not fit my blades…
> Ok I admit this I should have checked first!
> But lucky me - It is just possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So drilling a maximum hole and hammer in a pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes now my workshop is back to being not a wood shop again…
> Silver solder, and a burner, in this way it should become strong enough.
> (I guess I would be lost in the work shop of Schwarz, I need way more tools than he describe in that book, and he don't even have a hacksaw - lol).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pin a silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it Sodabowski !!!
> Laugh.
> I hope you are pleased, I spend about eight hours on this guy, choose to keep the handle out of respect for you, and the shape of the handle out of respect for the guy that made it, the shine and the polish is for me.
> I have no doubt what will be my favorite hacksaw now.
> Thank you for the gift.
> Now I will sit back in the chair and wait to see your post on your hand plane, I think I have earned it.
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some inspiration to others, that it can show that what might seem as trash to some can be a jewel to others.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


The revenge is yours! Awesome restore.


----------



## sras

mafe said:


> *Sodabowski's revenge, a gift from a French LJ friend.*
> 
> *Sodabowski's revenge.*
> A gift from a French LJ friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A strange pack arrives with the postman…
> I didn't order any keyboard…
> Was expecting a book…
> From UK…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok it was not a book…
> What the 'hack' is this?
> Ahhh yes, it is Sodabowski's revenge!!!
> Some time ago I gave our LJ buddy a challenge - I bought to him a old, really tired and rusty hand plane, because I knew he did not have one, the challenge was that he needed to fix it, and in this way become familiar with the plane, and how to tune a Stanley type hand plane (You can see it here: http://lumberjocks.com/Sodabowski/blog/23584 ).
> And so this hacksaw is his favor returned, the boomerang just got me.
> But I like a challenge Thomas so I'm in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sodabowski have a soft spot for Bakelite and this must be the reason for him to have chosen this saw since the handle is Bakelite - or perhaps it was simply the most rusty thing he could find on the web…
> Please notice how elegant the handle is attached, and the wonderful finish on this handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I have to let the blade go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the show must go on.
> Rust remover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wonderful…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 20 minutes the result is quite impressive.
> But still some rust to remove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After second round the result is impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some trims.
> (It was partly broken, so I cut of the not needed and make it a fixed size frame after).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I use a nylon wheel to touch it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left part after the nylon wheel.
> Right part after a extra tour with a polish past on a cotton wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice heavy metal…
> But what about that handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First the surfaces need to be flat, they were cut with a handsaw before and looked awful…
> So I give them a spin on the disc sander, and as usually sand of some of my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mark the shape of the frame on to the two side shells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is now this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe goes milling…
> Yes for this job I need to learn to use my EMCO UNIMAT 3 for some milling so the saw frame can fit into the handle.
> It is great fun, and since I never tried to mill before, I learn a new thing here - yabadabadooo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result, a fine milled out space for the metal frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This setup is better - learning by doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy, two brass alignment pins and clamps - plenty of clamps.
> Now the handle comes together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when dry I thread a hole in the end of the handle so a threaded brass rod can be fitted in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The alignment pins are cut of app 2mm from the side, and then I tap then in with a hammer, to make them hold the sides together. (I made the holes taper to secure a firm hold).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy the threaded rod in, and filling the extra size of the hole with epoxy.
> That's why it's such a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy is dry, so time to get that handle back in shape.
> First the sides are sanded down on my disc sander.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then shaping; first with a file and then with different sanding wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And polishing with compounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAM!!!
> I just discover that the saw is a short version, that will not fit my blades…
> Ok I admit this I should have checked first!
> But lucky me - It is just possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So drilling a maximum hole and hammer in a pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes now my workshop is back to being not a wood shop again…
> Silver solder, and a burner, in this way it should become strong enough.
> (I guess I would be lost in the work shop of Schwarz, I need way more tools than he describe in that book, and he don't even have a hacksaw - lol).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pin a silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it Sodabowski !!!
> Laugh.
> I hope you are pleased, I spend about eight hours on this guy, choose to keep the handle out of respect for you, and the shape of the handle out of respect for the guy that made it, the shine and the polish is for me.
> I have no doubt what will be my favorite hacksaw now.
> Thank you for the gift.
> Now I will sit back in the chair and wait to see your post on your hand plane, I think I have earned it.
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some inspiration to others, that it can show that what might seem as trash to some can be a jewel to others.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Nice restoration! The story was fun to follow as well.


----------



## Brit

mafe said:


> *Sodabowski's revenge, a gift from a French LJ friend.*
> 
> *Sodabowski's revenge.*
> A gift from a French LJ friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A strange pack arrives with the postman…
> I didn't order any keyboard…
> Was expecting a book…
> From UK…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok it was not a book…
> What the 'hack' is this?
> Ahhh yes, it is Sodabowski's revenge!!!
> Some time ago I gave our LJ buddy a challenge - I bought to him a old, really tired and rusty hand plane, because I knew he did not have one, the challenge was that he needed to fix it, and in this way become familiar with the plane, and how to tune a Stanley type hand plane (You can see it here: http://lumberjocks.com/Sodabowski/blog/23584 ).
> And so this hacksaw is his favor returned, the boomerang just got me.
> But I like a challenge Thomas so I'm in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sodabowski have a soft spot for Bakelite and this must be the reason for him to have chosen this saw since the handle is Bakelite - or perhaps it was simply the most rusty thing he could find on the web…
> Please notice how elegant the handle is attached, and the wonderful finish on this handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I have to let the blade go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the show must go on.
> Rust remover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wonderful…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 20 minutes the result is quite impressive.
> But still some rust to remove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After second round the result is impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some trims.
> (It was partly broken, so I cut of the not needed and make it a fixed size frame after).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I use a nylon wheel to touch it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left part after the nylon wheel.
> Right part after a extra tour with a polish past on a cotton wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice heavy metal…
> But what about that handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First the surfaces need to be flat, they were cut with a handsaw before and looked awful…
> So I give them a spin on the disc sander, and as usually sand of some of my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mark the shape of the frame on to the two side shells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is now this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe goes milling…
> Yes for this job I need to learn to use my EMCO UNIMAT 3 for some milling so the saw frame can fit into the handle.
> It is great fun, and since I never tried to mill before, I learn a new thing here - yabadabadooo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result, a fine milled out space for the metal frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This setup is better - learning by doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy, two brass alignment pins and clamps - plenty of clamps.
> Now the handle comes together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when dry I thread a hole in the end of the handle so a threaded brass rod can be fitted in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The alignment pins are cut of app 2mm from the side, and then I tap then in with a hammer, to make them hold the sides together. (I made the holes taper to secure a firm hold).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy the threaded rod in, and filling the extra size of the hole with epoxy.
> That's why it's such a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy is dry, so time to get that handle back in shape.
> First the sides are sanded down on my disc sander.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then shaping; first with a file and then with different sanding wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And polishing with compounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAM!!!
> I just discover that the saw is a short version, that will not fit my blades…
> Ok I admit this I should have checked first!
> But lucky me - It is just possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So drilling a maximum hole and hammer in a pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes now my workshop is back to being not a wood shop again…
> Silver solder, and a burner, in this way it should become strong enough.
> (I guess I would be lost in the work shop of Schwarz, I need way more tools than he describe in that book, and he don't even have a hacksaw - lol).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pin a silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it Sodabowski !!!
> Laugh.
> I hope you are pleased, I spend about eight hours on this guy, choose to keep the handle out of respect for you, and the shape of the handle out of respect for the guy that made it, the shine and the polish is for me.
> I have no doubt what will be my favorite hacksaw now.
> Thank you for the gift.
> Now I will sit back in the chair and wait to see your post on your hand plane, I think I have earned it.
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some inspiration to others, that it can show that what might seem as trash to some can be a jewel to others.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


I bet Thomas is feeling a bit hacked off now. Nice restore Mads, I also love a bit of Bakelite. Glad you're putting that Hammerite to good use.

C'mon then Thomas, show Mads what you're made of. Bring that plane back to life. 

Psst! - Slip me £20 and I'll do it for you. Nobody need know. It will be our little secret. LOL


----------



## Sodabowski

mafe said:


> *Sodabowski's revenge, a gift from a French LJ friend.*
> 
> *Sodabowski's revenge.*
> A gift from a French LJ friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A strange pack arrives with the postman…
> I didn't order any keyboard…
> Was expecting a book…
> From UK…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok it was not a book…
> What the 'hack' is this?
> Ahhh yes, it is Sodabowski's revenge!!!
> Some time ago I gave our LJ buddy a challenge - I bought to him a old, really tired and rusty hand plane, because I knew he did not have one, the challenge was that he needed to fix it, and in this way become familiar with the plane, and how to tune a Stanley type hand plane (You can see it here: http://lumberjocks.com/Sodabowski/blog/23584 ).
> And so this hacksaw is his favor returned, the boomerang just got me.
> But I like a challenge Thomas so I'm in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sodabowski have a soft spot for Bakelite and this must be the reason for him to have chosen this saw since the handle is Bakelite - or perhaps it was simply the most rusty thing he could find on the web…
> Please notice how elegant the handle is attached, and the wonderful finish on this handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I have to let the blade go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the show must go on.
> Rust remover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wonderful…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 20 minutes the result is quite impressive.
> But still some rust to remove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After second round the result is impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some trims.
> (It was partly broken, so I cut of the not needed and make it a fixed size frame after).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I use a nylon wheel to touch it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left part after the nylon wheel.
> Right part after a extra tour with a polish past on a cotton wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice heavy metal…
> But what about that handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First the surfaces need to be flat, they were cut with a handsaw before and looked awful…
> So I give them a spin on the disc sander, and as usually sand of some of my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mark the shape of the frame on to the two side shells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is now this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe goes milling…
> Yes for this job I need to learn to use my EMCO UNIMAT 3 for some milling so the saw frame can fit into the handle.
> It is great fun, and since I never tried to mill before, I learn a new thing here - yabadabadooo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result, a fine milled out space for the metal frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This setup is better - learning by doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy, two brass alignment pins and clamps - plenty of clamps.
> Now the handle comes together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when dry I thread a hole in the end of the handle so a threaded brass rod can be fitted in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The alignment pins are cut of app 2mm from the side, and then I tap then in with a hammer, to make them hold the sides together. (I made the holes taper to secure a firm hold).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy the threaded rod in, and filling the extra size of the hole with epoxy.
> That's why it's such a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy is dry, so time to get that handle back in shape.
> First the sides are sanded down on my disc sander.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then shaping; first with a file and then with different sanding wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And polishing with compounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAM!!!
> I just discover that the saw is a short version, that will not fit my blades…
> Ok I admit this I should have checked first!
> But lucky me - It is just possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So drilling a maximum hole and hammer in a pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes now my workshop is back to being not a wood shop again…
> Silver solder, and a burner, in this way it should become strong enough.
> (I guess I would be lost in the work shop of Schwarz, I need way more tools than he describe in that book, and he don't even have a hacksaw - lol).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pin a silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it Sodabowski !!!
> Laugh.
> I hope you are pleased, I spend about eight hours on this guy, choose to keep the handle out of respect for you, and the shape of the handle out of respect for the guy that made it, the shine and the polish is for me.
> I have no doubt what will be my favorite hacksaw now.
> Thank you for the gift.
> Now I will sit back in the chair and wait to see your post on your hand plane, I think I have earned it.
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some inspiration to others, that it can show that what might seem as trash to some can be a jewel to others.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Hey dude waw, you made it waaaaay faster than me (I'm still at the "bathing in WD40" stage for the plane… an it's at the parents' place!). Awesome 
And nope, this wasn't the most rusted thing on the planet, otherwise I'd have bought a piece of the Titanic


----------



## Sodabowski

mafe said:


> *Sodabowski's revenge, a gift from a French LJ friend.*
> 
> *Sodabowski's revenge.*
> A gift from a French LJ friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A strange pack arrives with the postman…
> I didn't order any keyboard…
> Was expecting a book…
> From UK…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok it was not a book…
> What the 'hack' is this?
> Ahhh yes, it is Sodabowski's revenge!!!
> Some time ago I gave our LJ buddy a challenge - I bought to him a old, really tired and rusty hand plane, because I knew he did not have one, the challenge was that he needed to fix it, and in this way become familiar with the plane, and how to tune a Stanley type hand plane (You can see it here: http://lumberjocks.com/Sodabowski/blog/23584 ).
> And so this hacksaw is his favor returned, the boomerang just got me.
> But I like a challenge Thomas so I'm in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sodabowski have a soft spot for Bakelite and this must be the reason for him to have chosen this saw since the handle is Bakelite - or perhaps it was simply the most rusty thing he could find on the web…
> Please notice how elegant the handle is attached, and the wonderful finish on this handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I have to let the blade go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the show must go on.
> Rust remover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wonderful…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 20 minutes the result is quite impressive.
> But still some rust to remove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After second round the result is impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some trims.
> (It was partly broken, so I cut of the not needed and make it a fixed size frame after).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I use a nylon wheel to touch it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left part after the nylon wheel.
> Right part after a extra tour with a polish past on a cotton wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice heavy metal…
> But what about that handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First the surfaces need to be flat, they were cut with a handsaw before and looked awful…
> So I give them a spin on the disc sander, and as usually sand of some of my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mark the shape of the frame on to the two side shells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is now this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe goes milling…
> Yes for this job I need to learn to use my EMCO UNIMAT 3 for some milling so the saw frame can fit into the handle.
> It is great fun, and since I never tried to mill before, I learn a new thing here - yabadabadooo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result, a fine milled out space for the metal frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This setup is better - learning by doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy, two brass alignment pins and clamps - plenty of clamps.
> Now the handle comes together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when dry I thread a hole in the end of the handle so a threaded brass rod can be fitted in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The alignment pins are cut of app 2mm from the side, and then I tap then in with a hammer, to make them hold the sides together. (I made the holes taper to secure a firm hold).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy the threaded rod in, and filling the extra size of the hole with epoxy.
> That's why it's such a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy is dry, so time to get that handle back in shape.
> First the sides are sanded down on my disc sander.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then shaping; first with a file and then with different sanding wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And polishing with compounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAM!!!
> I just discover that the saw is a short version, that will not fit my blades…
> Ok I admit this I should have checked first!
> But lucky me - It is just possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So drilling a maximum hole and hammer in a pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes now my workshop is back to being not a wood shop again…
> Silver solder, and a burner, in this way it should become strong enough.
> (I guess I would be lost in the work shop of Schwarz, I need way more tools than he describe in that book, and he don't even have a hacksaw - lol).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pin a silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it Sodabowski !!!
> Laugh.
> I hope you are pleased, I spend about eight hours on this guy, choose to keep the handle out of respect for you, and the shape of the handle out of respect for the guy that made it, the shine and the polish is for me.
> I have no doubt what will be my favorite hacksaw now.
> Thank you for the gift.
> Now I will sit back in the chair and wait to see your post on your hand plane, I think I have earned it.
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some inspiration to others, that it can show that what might seem as trash to some can be a jewel to others.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


@ratchet: nah, I don't cheat, I definately WILL restore that hand plane next time I go to my parents' place 

And yes, I will provide the beers


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Sodabowski's revenge, a gift from a French LJ friend.*
> 
> *Sodabowski's revenge.*
> A gift from a French LJ friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A strange pack arrives with the postman…
> I didn't order any keyboard…
> Was expecting a book…
> From UK…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok it was not a book…
> What the 'hack' is this?
> Ahhh yes, it is Sodabowski's revenge!!!
> Some time ago I gave our LJ buddy a challenge - I bought to him a old, really tired and rusty hand plane, because I knew he did not have one, the challenge was that he needed to fix it, and in this way become familiar with the plane, and how to tune a Stanley type hand plane (You can see it here: http://lumberjocks.com/Sodabowski/blog/23584 ).
> And so this hacksaw is his favor returned, the boomerang just got me.
> But I like a challenge Thomas so I'm in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sodabowski have a soft spot for Bakelite and this must be the reason for him to have chosen this saw since the handle is Bakelite - or perhaps it was simply the most rusty thing he could find on the web…
> Please notice how elegant the handle is attached, and the wonderful finish on this handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I have to let the blade go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the show must go on.
> Rust remover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wonderful…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 20 minutes the result is quite impressive.
> But still some rust to remove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After second round the result is impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some trims.
> (It was partly broken, so I cut of the not needed and make it a fixed size frame after).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I use a nylon wheel to touch it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left part after the nylon wheel.
> Right part after a extra tour with a polish past on a cotton wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice heavy metal…
> But what about that handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First the surfaces need to be flat, they were cut with a handsaw before and looked awful…
> So I give them a spin on the disc sander, and as usually sand of some of my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mark the shape of the frame on to the two side shells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is now this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe goes milling…
> Yes for this job I need to learn to use my EMCO UNIMAT 3 for some milling so the saw frame can fit into the handle.
> It is great fun, and since I never tried to mill before, I learn a new thing here - yabadabadooo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result, a fine milled out space for the metal frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This setup is better - learning by doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy, two brass alignment pins and clamps - plenty of clamps.
> Now the handle comes together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when dry I thread a hole in the end of the handle so a threaded brass rod can be fitted in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The alignment pins are cut of app 2mm from the side, and then I tap then in with a hammer, to make them hold the sides together. (I made the holes taper to secure a firm hold).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy the threaded rod in, and filling the extra size of the hole with epoxy.
> That's why it's such a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy is dry, so time to get that handle back in shape.
> First the sides are sanded down on my disc sander.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then shaping; first with a file and then with different sanding wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And polishing with compounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAM!!!
> I just discover that the saw is a short version, that will not fit my blades…
> Ok I admit this I should have checked first!
> But lucky me - It is just possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So drilling a maximum hole and hammer in a pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes now my workshop is back to being not a wood shop again…
> Silver solder, and a burner, in this way it should become strong enough.
> (I guess I would be lost in the work shop of Schwarz, I need way more tools than he describe in that book, and he don't even have a hacksaw - lol).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pin a silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it Sodabowski !!!
> Laugh.
> I hope you are pleased, I spend about eight hours on this guy, choose to keep the handle out of respect for you, and the shape of the handle out of respect for the guy that made it, the shine and the polish is for me.
> I have no doubt what will be my favorite hacksaw now.
> Thank you for the gift.
> Now I will sit back in the chair and wait to see your post on your hand plane, I think I have earned it.
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some inspiration to others, that it can show that what might seem as trash to some can be a jewel to others.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Hi Thomas, acually it arrived here three days ago so it has been really slow in the mail. When I saw it I was not sure if I should laugh or cry, but decided to smile and then give it a go.
I think it became a really fine saw, and it is so fine looking that it can get a good place among my woodworking tools.









As you can see my other hack saw is not exactly vintage…

I look forward to that beer.

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## docholladay

mafe said:


> *Sodabowski's revenge, a gift from a French LJ friend.*
> 
> *Sodabowski's revenge.*
> A gift from a French LJ friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A strange pack arrives with the postman…
> I didn't order any keyboard…
> Was expecting a book…
> From UK…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok it was not a book…
> What the 'hack' is this?
> Ahhh yes, it is Sodabowski's revenge!!!
> Some time ago I gave our LJ buddy a challenge - I bought to him a old, really tired and rusty hand plane, because I knew he did not have one, the challenge was that he needed to fix it, and in this way become familiar with the plane, and how to tune a Stanley type hand plane (You can see it here: http://lumberjocks.com/Sodabowski/blog/23584 ).
> And so this hacksaw is his favor returned, the boomerang just got me.
> But I like a challenge Thomas so I'm in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sodabowski have a soft spot for Bakelite and this must be the reason for him to have chosen this saw since the handle is Bakelite - or perhaps it was simply the most rusty thing he could find on the web…
> Please notice how elegant the handle is attached, and the wonderful finish on this handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I have to let the blade go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the show must go on.
> Rust remover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wonderful…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 20 minutes the result is quite impressive.
> But still some rust to remove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After second round the result is impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some trims.
> (It was partly broken, so I cut of the not needed and make it a fixed size frame after).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I use a nylon wheel to touch it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left part after the nylon wheel.
> Right part after a extra tour with a polish past on a cotton wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice heavy metal…
> But what about that handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First the surfaces need to be flat, they were cut with a handsaw before and looked awful…
> So I give them a spin on the disc sander, and as usually sand of some of my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mark the shape of the frame on to the two side shells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is now this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe goes milling…
> Yes for this job I need to learn to use my EMCO UNIMAT 3 for some milling so the saw frame can fit into the handle.
> It is great fun, and since I never tried to mill before, I learn a new thing here - yabadabadooo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result, a fine milled out space for the metal frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This setup is better - learning by doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy, two brass alignment pins and clamps - plenty of clamps.
> Now the handle comes together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when dry I thread a hole in the end of the handle so a threaded brass rod can be fitted in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The alignment pins are cut of app 2mm from the side, and then I tap then in with a hammer, to make them hold the sides together. (I made the holes taper to secure a firm hold).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy the threaded rod in, and filling the extra size of the hole with epoxy.
> That's why it's such a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy is dry, so time to get that handle back in shape.
> First the sides are sanded down on my disc sander.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then shaping; first with a file and then with different sanding wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And polishing with compounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAM!!!
> I just discover that the saw is a short version, that will not fit my blades…
> Ok I admit this I should have checked first!
> But lucky me - It is just possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So drilling a maximum hole and hammer in a pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes now my workshop is back to being not a wood shop again…
> Silver solder, and a burner, in this way it should become strong enough.
> (I guess I would be lost in the work shop of Schwarz, I need way more tools than he describe in that book, and he don't even have a hacksaw - lol).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pin a silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it Sodabowski !!!
> Laugh.
> I hope you are pleased, I spend about eight hours on this guy, choose to keep the handle out of respect for you, and the shape of the handle out of respect for the guy that made it, the shine and the polish is for me.
> I have no doubt what will be my favorite hacksaw now.
> Thank you for the gift.
> Now I will sit back in the chair and wait to see your post on your hand plane, I think I have earned it.
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some inspiration to others, that it can show that what might seem as trash to some can be a jewel to others.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Mads,

Nice work. That rust remover that you are using seems to work very well. I have tried many methods of removing rust and some work better than others. So far, I haven't seen any that aren't messy. I guess just part of the process. The main reason that it should have been saved is that most of the modern hack saw frames are so flimsy that they just don't work very well. I found a couple of the old hack saw frames with the straight handle and the frame is made of pretty heavy steel or maybe cast iron. They work very well. The only problem is that they need blades that are shorter than can commonly be found in most stores these days. Fortunately, I have figured out some ways to shorten standard blades and make them work pretty well.

Doc


----------



## MShort

mafe said:


> *Sodabowski's revenge, a gift from a French LJ friend.*
> 
> *Sodabowski's revenge.*
> A gift from a French LJ friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A strange pack arrives with the postman…
> I didn't order any keyboard…
> Was expecting a book…
> From UK…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok it was not a book…
> What the 'hack' is this?
> Ahhh yes, it is Sodabowski's revenge!!!
> Some time ago I gave our LJ buddy a challenge - I bought to him a old, really tired and rusty hand plane, because I knew he did not have one, the challenge was that he needed to fix it, and in this way become familiar with the plane, and how to tune a Stanley type hand plane (You can see it here: http://lumberjocks.com/Sodabowski/blog/23584 ).
> And so this hacksaw is his favor returned, the boomerang just got me.
> But I like a challenge Thomas so I'm in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sodabowski have a soft spot for Bakelite and this must be the reason for him to have chosen this saw since the handle is Bakelite - or perhaps it was simply the most rusty thing he could find on the web…
> Please notice how elegant the handle is attached, and the wonderful finish on this handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I have to let the blade go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the show must go on.
> Rust remover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wonderful…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 20 minutes the result is quite impressive.
> But still some rust to remove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After second round the result is impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some trims.
> (It was partly broken, so I cut of the not needed and make it a fixed size frame after).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I use a nylon wheel to touch it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left part after the nylon wheel.
> Right part after a extra tour with a polish past on a cotton wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice heavy metal…
> But what about that handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First the surfaces need to be flat, they were cut with a handsaw before and looked awful…
> So I give them a spin on the disc sander, and as usually sand of some of my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mark the shape of the frame on to the two side shells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is now this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe goes milling…
> Yes for this job I need to learn to use my EMCO UNIMAT 3 for some milling so the saw frame can fit into the handle.
> It is great fun, and since I never tried to mill before, I learn a new thing here - yabadabadooo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result, a fine milled out space for the metal frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This setup is better - learning by doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy, two brass alignment pins and clamps - plenty of clamps.
> Now the handle comes together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when dry I thread a hole in the end of the handle so a threaded brass rod can be fitted in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The alignment pins are cut of app 2mm from the side, and then I tap then in with a hammer, to make them hold the sides together. (I made the holes taper to secure a firm hold).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy the threaded rod in, and filling the extra size of the hole with epoxy.
> That's why it's such a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy is dry, so time to get that handle back in shape.
> First the sides are sanded down on my disc sander.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then shaping; first with a file and then with different sanding wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And polishing with compounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAM!!!
> I just discover that the saw is a short version, that will not fit my blades…
> Ok I admit this I should have checked first!
> But lucky me - It is just possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So drilling a maximum hole and hammer in a pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes now my workshop is back to being not a wood shop again…
> Silver solder, and a burner, in this way it should become strong enough.
> (I guess I would be lost in the work shop of Schwarz, I need way more tools than he describe in that book, and he don't even have a hacksaw - lol).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pin a silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it Sodabowski !!!
> Laugh.
> I hope you are pleased, I spend about eight hours on this guy, choose to keep the handle out of respect for you, and the shape of the handle out of respect for the guy that made it, the shine and the polish is for me.
> I have no doubt what will be my favorite hacksaw now.
> Thank you for the gift.
> Now I will sit back in the chair and wait to see your post on your hand plane, I think I have earned it.
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some inspiration to others, that it can show that what might seem as trash to some can be a jewel to others.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


You always amaze me with your determination and skills. Nice restore.


----------



## Bertha

mafe said:


> *Sodabowski's revenge, a gift from a French LJ friend.*
> 
> *Sodabowski's revenge.*
> A gift from a French LJ friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A strange pack arrives with the postman…
> I didn't order any keyboard…
> Was expecting a book…
> From UK…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok it was not a book…
> What the 'hack' is this?
> Ahhh yes, it is Sodabowski's revenge!!!
> Some time ago I gave our LJ buddy a challenge - I bought to him a old, really tired and rusty hand plane, because I knew he did not have one, the challenge was that he needed to fix it, and in this way become familiar with the plane, and how to tune a Stanley type hand plane (You can see it here: http://lumberjocks.com/Sodabowski/blog/23584 ).
> And so this hacksaw is his favor returned, the boomerang just got me.
> But I like a challenge Thomas so I'm in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sodabowski have a soft spot for Bakelite and this must be the reason for him to have chosen this saw since the handle is Bakelite - or perhaps it was simply the most rusty thing he could find on the web…
> Please notice how elegant the handle is attached, and the wonderful finish on this handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I have to let the blade go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the show must go on.
> Rust remover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wonderful…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 20 minutes the result is quite impressive.
> But still some rust to remove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After second round the result is impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some trims.
> (It was partly broken, so I cut of the not needed and make it a fixed size frame after).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I use a nylon wheel to touch it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left part after the nylon wheel.
> Right part after a extra tour with a polish past on a cotton wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice heavy metal…
> But what about that handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First the surfaces need to be flat, they were cut with a handsaw before and looked awful…
> So I give them a spin on the disc sander, and as usually sand of some of my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mark the shape of the frame on to the two side shells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is now this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe goes milling…
> Yes for this job I need to learn to use my EMCO UNIMAT 3 for some milling so the saw frame can fit into the handle.
> It is great fun, and since I never tried to mill before, I learn a new thing here - yabadabadooo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result, a fine milled out space for the metal frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This setup is better - learning by doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy, two brass alignment pins and clamps - plenty of clamps.
> Now the handle comes together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when dry I thread a hole in the end of the handle so a threaded brass rod can be fitted in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The alignment pins are cut of app 2mm from the side, and then I tap then in with a hammer, to make them hold the sides together. (I made the holes taper to secure a firm hold).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy the threaded rod in, and filling the extra size of the hole with epoxy.
> That's why it's such a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy is dry, so time to get that handle back in shape.
> First the sides are sanded down on my disc sander.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then shaping; first with a file and then with different sanding wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And polishing with compounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAM!!!
> I just discover that the saw is a short version, that will not fit my blades…
> Ok I admit this I should have checked first!
> But lucky me - It is just possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So drilling a maximum hole and hammer in a pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes now my workshop is back to being not a wood shop again…
> Silver solder, and a burner, in this way it should become strong enough.
> (I guess I would be lost in the work shop of Schwarz, I need way more tools than he describe in that book, and he don't even have a hacksaw - lol).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pin a silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it Sodabowski !!!
> Laugh.
> I hope you are pleased, I spend about eight hours on this guy, choose to keep the handle out of respect for you, and the shape of the handle out of respect for the guy that made it, the shine and the polish is for me.
> I have no doubt what will be my favorite hacksaw now.
> Thank you for the gift.
> Now I will sit back in the chair and wait to see your post on your hand plane, I think I have earned it.
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some inspiration to others, that it can show that what might seem as trash to some can be a jewel to others.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Hey Soda, what's the story with bakelite? What exactly is it and what tools are needed to shape it?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

mafe said:


> *Sodabowski's revenge, a gift from a French LJ friend.*
> 
> *Sodabowski's revenge.*
> A gift from a French LJ friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A strange pack arrives with the postman…
> I didn't order any keyboard…
> Was expecting a book…
> From UK…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok it was not a book…
> What the 'hack' is this?
> Ahhh yes, it is Sodabowski's revenge!!!
> Some time ago I gave our LJ buddy a challenge - I bought to him a old, really tired and rusty hand plane, because I knew he did not have one, the challenge was that he needed to fix it, and in this way become familiar with the plane, and how to tune a Stanley type hand plane (You can see it here: http://lumberjocks.com/Sodabowski/blog/23584 ).
> And so this hacksaw is his favor returned, the boomerang just got me.
> But I like a challenge Thomas so I'm in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sodabowski have a soft spot for Bakelite and this must be the reason for him to have chosen this saw since the handle is Bakelite - or perhaps it was simply the most rusty thing he could find on the web…
> Please notice how elegant the handle is attached, and the wonderful finish on this handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I have to let the blade go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the show must go on.
> Rust remover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wonderful…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 20 minutes the result is quite impressive.
> But still some rust to remove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After second round the result is impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some trims.
> (It was partly broken, so I cut of the not needed and make it a fixed size frame after).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I use a nylon wheel to touch it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left part after the nylon wheel.
> Right part after a extra tour with a polish past on a cotton wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice heavy metal…
> But what about that handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First the surfaces need to be flat, they were cut with a handsaw before and looked awful…
> So I give them a spin on the disc sander, and as usually sand of some of my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mark the shape of the frame on to the two side shells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is now this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe goes milling…
> Yes for this job I need to learn to use my EMCO UNIMAT 3 for some milling so the saw frame can fit into the handle.
> It is great fun, and since I never tried to mill before, I learn a new thing here - yabadabadooo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result, a fine milled out space for the metal frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This setup is better - learning by doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy, two brass alignment pins and clamps - plenty of clamps.
> Now the handle comes together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when dry I thread a hole in the end of the handle so a threaded brass rod can be fitted in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The alignment pins are cut of app 2mm from the side, and then I tap then in with a hammer, to make them hold the sides together. (I made the holes taper to secure a firm hold).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy the threaded rod in, and filling the extra size of the hole with epoxy.
> That's why it's such a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy is dry, so time to get that handle back in shape.
> First the sides are sanded down on my disc sander.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then shaping; first with a file and then with different sanding wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And polishing with compounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAM!!!
> I just discover that the saw is a short version, that will not fit my blades…
> Ok I admit this I should have checked first!
> But lucky me - It is just possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So drilling a maximum hole and hammer in a pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes now my workshop is back to being not a wood shop again…
> Silver solder, and a burner, in this way it should become strong enough.
> (I guess I would be lost in the work shop of Schwarz, I need way more tools than he describe in that book, and he don't even have a hacksaw - lol).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pin a silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it Sodabowski !!!
> Laugh.
> I hope you are pleased, I spend about eight hours on this guy, choose to keep the handle out of respect for you, and the shape of the handle out of respect for the guy that made it, the shine and the polish is for me.
> I have no doubt what will be my favorite hacksaw now.
> Thank you for the gift.
> Now I will sit back in the chair and wait to see your post on your hand plane, I think I have earned it.
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some inspiration to others, that it can show that what might seem as trash to some can be a jewel to others.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


You have too much time on your hands Mads ;-)) If shipping to Europe wasn't too high, I would send you a pile of lovely projects ) ;-))


----------



## Bertha

mafe said:


> *Sodabowski's revenge, a gift from a French LJ friend.*
> 
> *Sodabowski's revenge.*
> A gift from a French LJ friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A strange pack arrives with the postman…
> I didn't order any keyboard…
> Was expecting a book…
> From UK…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok it was not a book…
> What the 'hack' is this?
> Ahhh yes, it is Sodabowski's revenge!!!
> Some time ago I gave our LJ buddy a challenge - I bought to him a old, really tired and rusty hand plane, because I knew he did not have one, the challenge was that he needed to fix it, and in this way become familiar with the plane, and how to tune a Stanley type hand plane (You can see it here: http://lumberjocks.com/Sodabowski/blog/23584 ).
> And so this hacksaw is his favor returned, the boomerang just got me.
> But I like a challenge Thomas so I'm in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sodabowski have a soft spot for Bakelite and this must be the reason for him to have chosen this saw since the handle is Bakelite - or perhaps it was simply the most rusty thing he could find on the web…
> Please notice how elegant the handle is attached, and the wonderful finish on this handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I have to let the blade go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the show must go on.
> Rust remover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wonderful…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 20 minutes the result is quite impressive.
> But still some rust to remove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After second round the result is impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some trims.
> (It was partly broken, so I cut of the not needed and make it a fixed size frame after).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I use a nylon wheel to touch it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left part after the nylon wheel.
> Right part after a extra tour with a polish past on a cotton wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice heavy metal…
> But what about that handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First the surfaces need to be flat, they were cut with a handsaw before and looked awful…
> So I give them a spin on the disc sander, and as usually sand of some of my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mark the shape of the frame on to the two side shells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is now this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe goes milling…
> Yes for this job I need to learn to use my EMCO UNIMAT 3 for some milling so the saw frame can fit into the handle.
> It is great fun, and since I never tried to mill before, I learn a new thing here - yabadabadooo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result, a fine milled out space for the metal frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This setup is better - learning by doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy, two brass alignment pins and clamps - plenty of clamps.
> Now the handle comes together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when dry I thread a hole in the end of the handle so a threaded brass rod can be fitted in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The alignment pins are cut of app 2mm from the side, and then I tap then in with a hammer, to make them hold the sides together. (I made the holes taper to secure a firm hold).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy the threaded rod in, and filling the extra size of the hole with epoxy.
> That's why it's such a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy is dry, so time to get that handle back in shape.
> First the sides are sanded down on my disc sander.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then shaping; first with a file and then with different sanding wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And polishing with compounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAM!!!
> I just discover that the saw is a short version, that will not fit my blades…
> Ok I admit this I should have checked first!
> But lucky me - It is just possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So drilling a maximum hole and hammer in a pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes now my workshop is back to being not a wood shop again…
> Silver solder, and a burner, in this way it should become strong enough.
> (I guess I would be lost in the work shop of Schwarz, I need way more tools than he describe in that book, and he don't even have a hacksaw - lol).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pin a silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it Sodabowski !!!
> Laugh.
> I hope you are pleased, I spend about eight hours on this guy, choose to keep the handle out of respect for you, and the shape of the handle out of respect for the guy that made it, the shine and the polish is for me.
> I have no doubt what will be my favorite hacksaw now.
> Thank you for the gift.
> Now I will sit back in the chair and wait to see your post on your hand plane, I think I have earned it.
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some inspiration to others, that it can show that what might seem as trash to some can be a jewel to others.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Topa, if a few of you are willing to pitch in…..


----------



## grizzman

mafe said:


> *Sodabowski's revenge, a gift from a French LJ friend.*
> 
> *Sodabowski's revenge.*
> A gift from a French LJ friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A strange pack arrives with the postman…
> I didn't order any keyboard…
> Was expecting a book…
> From UK…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok it was not a book…
> What the 'hack' is this?
> Ahhh yes, it is Sodabowski's revenge!!!
> Some time ago I gave our LJ buddy a challenge - I bought to him a old, really tired and rusty hand plane, because I knew he did not have one, the challenge was that he needed to fix it, and in this way become familiar with the plane, and how to tune a Stanley type hand plane (You can see it here: http://lumberjocks.com/Sodabowski/blog/23584 ).
> And so this hacksaw is his favor returned, the boomerang just got me.
> But I like a challenge Thomas so I'm in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sodabowski have a soft spot for Bakelite and this must be the reason for him to have chosen this saw since the handle is Bakelite - or perhaps it was simply the most rusty thing he could find on the web…
> Please notice how elegant the handle is attached, and the wonderful finish on this handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I have to let the blade go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the show must go on.
> Rust remover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wonderful…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 20 minutes the result is quite impressive.
> But still some rust to remove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After second round the result is impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some trims.
> (It was partly broken, so I cut of the not needed and make it a fixed size frame after).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I use a nylon wheel to touch it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left part after the nylon wheel.
> Right part after a extra tour with a polish past on a cotton wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice heavy metal…
> But what about that handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First the surfaces need to be flat, they were cut with a handsaw before and looked awful…
> So I give them a spin on the disc sander, and as usually sand of some of my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mark the shape of the frame on to the two side shells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is now this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe goes milling…
> Yes for this job I need to learn to use my EMCO UNIMAT 3 for some milling so the saw frame can fit into the handle.
> It is great fun, and since I never tried to mill before, I learn a new thing here - yabadabadooo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result, a fine milled out space for the metal frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This setup is better - learning by doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy, two brass alignment pins and clamps - plenty of clamps.
> Now the handle comes together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when dry I thread a hole in the end of the handle so a threaded brass rod can be fitted in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The alignment pins are cut of app 2mm from the side, and then I tap then in with a hammer, to make them hold the sides together. (I made the holes taper to secure a firm hold).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy the threaded rod in, and filling the extra size of the hole with epoxy.
> That's why it's such a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy is dry, so time to get that handle back in shape.
> First the sides are sanded down on my disc sander.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then shaping; first with a file and then with different sanding wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And polishing with compounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAM!!!
> I just discover that the saw is a short version, that will not fit my blades…
> Ok I admit this I should have checked first!
> But lucky me - It is just possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So drilling a maximum hole and hammer in a pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes now my workshop is back to being not a wood shop again…
> Silver solder, and a burner, in this way it should become strong enough.
> (I guess I would be lost in the work shop of Schwarz, I need way more tools than he describe in that book, and he don't even have a hacksaw - lol).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pin a silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it Sodabowski !!!
> Laugh.
> I hope you are pleased, I spend about eight hours on this guy, choose to keep the handle out of respect for you, and the shape of the handle out of respect for the guy that made it, the shine and the polish is for me.
> I have no doubt what will be my favorite hacksaw now.
> Thank you for the gift.
> Now I will sit back in the chair and wait to see your post on your hand plane, I think I have earned it.
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some inspiration to others, that it can show that what might seem as trash to some can be a jewel to others.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


mads you are an amazing guy, you certainly did turn a useless looking tool into a cats meow of a hack saw, grand job…


----------



## peteg

mafe said:


> *Sodabowski's revenge, a gift from a French LJ friend.*
> 
> *Sodabowski's revenge.*
> A gift from a French LJ friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A strange pack arrives with the postman…
> I didn't order any keyboard…
> Was expecting a book…
> From UK…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok it was not a book…
> What the 'hack' is this?
> Ahhh yes, it is Sodabowski's revenge!!!
> Some time ago I gave our LJ buddy a challenge - I bought to him a old, really tired and rusty hand plane, because I knew he did not have one, the challenge was that he needed to fix it, and in this way become familiar with the plane, and how to tune a Stanley type hand plane (You can see it here: http://lumberjocks.com/Sodabowski/blog/23584 ).
> And so this hacksaw is his favor returned, the boomerang just got me.
> But I like a challenge Thomas so I'm in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sodabowski have a soft spot for Bakelite and this must be the reason for him to have chosen this saw since the handle is Bakelite - or perhaps it was simply the most rusty thing he could find on the web…
> Please notice how elegant the handle is attached, and the wonderful finish on this handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I have to let the blade go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the show must go on.
> Rust remover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wonderful…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 20 minutes the result is quite impressive.
> But still some rust to remove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After second round the result is impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some trims.
> (It was partly broken, so I cut of the not needed and make it a fixed size frame after).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I use a nylon wheel to touch it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left part after the nylon wheel.
> Right part after a extra tour with a polish past on a cotton wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice heavy metal…
> But what about that handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First the surfaces need to be flat, they were cut with a handsaw before and looked awful…
> So I give them a spin on the disc sander, and as usually sand of some of my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mark the shape of the frame on to the two side shells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is now this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe goes milling…
> Yes for this job I need to learn to use my EMCO UNIMAT 3 for some milling so the saw frame can fit into the handle.
> It is great fun, and since I never tried to mill before, I learn a new thing here - yabadabadooo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result, a fine milled out space for the metal frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This setup is better - learning by doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy, two brass alignment pins and clamps - plenty of clamps.
> Now the handle comes together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when dry I thread a hole in the end of the handle so a threaded brass rod can be fitted in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The alignment pins are cut of app 2mm from the side, and then I tap then in with a hammer, to make them hold the sides together. (I made the holes taper to secure a firm hold).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy the threaded rod in, and filling the extra size of the hole with epoxy.
> That's why it's such a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy is dry, so time to get that handle back in shape.
> First the sides are sanded down on my disc sander.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then shaping; first with a file and then with different sanding wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And polishing with compounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAM!!!
> I just discover that the saw is a short version, that will not fit my blades…
> Ok I admit this I should have checked first!
> But lucky me - It is just possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So drilling a maximum hole and hammer in a pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes now my workshop is back to being not a wood shop again…
> Silver solder, and a burner, in this way it should become strong enough.
> (I guess I would be lost in the work shop of Schwarz, I need way more tools than he describe in that book, and he don't even have a hacksaw - lol).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pin a silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it Sodabowski !!!
> Laugh.
> I hope you are pleased, I spend about eight hours on this guy, choose to keep the handle out of respect for you, and the shape of the handle out of respect for the guy that made it, the shine and the polish is for me.
> I have no doubt what will be my favorite hacksaw now.
> Thank you for the gift.
> Now I will sit back in the chair and wait to see your post on your hand plane, I think I have earned it.
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some inspiration to others, that it can show that what might seem as trash to some can be a jewel to others.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


You know Mads, it's guys like you that keep everybody comming back, I think you're crazy I wouldn't have wasted the postage in the first place :: ))))
Looks like your Frenchie friend "pay back" has back fired on him, you win.
Can we start a collection to ship Bertha's challenge, that'll sort you out for a while LOL.
Love it my friend, best wishes


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

mafe said:


> *Sodabowski's revenge, a gift from a French LJ friend.*
> 
> *Sodabowski's revenge.*
> A gift from a French LJ friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A strange pack arrives with the postman…
> I didn't order any keyboard…
> Was expecting a book…
> From UK…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok it was not a book…
> What the 'hack' is this?
> Ahhh yes, it is Sodabowski's revenge!!!
> Some time ago I gave our LJ buddy a challenge - I bought to him a old, really tired and rusty hand plane, because I knew he did not have one, the challenge was that he needed to fix it, and in this way become familiar with the plane, and how to tune a Stanley type hand plane (You can see it here: http://lumberjocks.com/Sodabowski/blog/23584 ).
> And so this hacksaw is his favor returned, the boomerang just got me.
> But I like a challenge Thomas so I'm in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sodabowski have a soft spot for Bakelite and this must be the reason for him to have chosen this saw since the handle is Bakelite - or perhaps it was simply the most rusty thing he could find on the web…
> Please notice how elegant the handle is attached, and the wonderful finish on this handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I have to let the blade go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the show must go on.
> Rust remover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wonderful…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 20 minutes the result is quite impressive.
> But still some rust to remove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After second round the result is impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some trims.
> (It was partly broken, so I cut of the not needed and make it a fixed size frame after).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I use a nylon wheel to touch it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left part after the nylon wheel.
> Right part after a extra tour with a polish past on a cotton wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice heavy metal…
> But what about that handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First the surfaces need to be flat, they were cut with a handsaw before and looked awful…
> So I give them a spin on the disc sander, and as usually sand of some of my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mark the shape of the frame on to the two side shells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is now this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe goes milling…
> Yes for this job I need to learn to use my EMCO UNIMAT 3 for some milling so the saw frame can fit into the handle.
> It is great fun, and since I never tried to mill before, I learn a new thing here - yabadabadooo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result, a fine milled out space for the metal frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This setup is better - learning by doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy, two brass alignment pins and clamps - plenty of clamps.
> Now the handle comes together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when dry I thread a hole in the end of the handle so a threaded brass rod can be fitted in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The alignment pins are cut of app 2mm from the side, and then I tap then in with a hammer, to make them hold the sides together. (I made the holes taper to secure a firm hold).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy the threaded rod in, and filling the extra size of the hole with epoxy.
> That's why it's such a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy is dry, so time to get that handle back in shape.
> First the sides are sanded down on my disc sander.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then shaping; first with a file and then with different sanding wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And polishing with compounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAM!!!
> I just discover that the saw is a short version, that will not fit my blades…
> Ok I admit this I should have checked first!
> But lucky me - It is just possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So drilling a maximum hole and hammer in a pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes now my workshop is back to being not a wood shop again…
> Silver solder, and a burner, in this way it should become strong enough.
> (I guess I would be lost in the work shop of Schwarz, I need way more tools than he describe in that book, and he don't even have a hacksaw - lol).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pin a silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it Sodabowski !!!
> Laugh.
> I hope you are pleased, I spend about eight hours on this guy, choose to keep the handle out of respect for you, and the shape of the handle out of respect for the guy that made it, the shine and the polish is for me.
> I have no doubt what will be my favorite hacksaw now.
> Thank you for the gift.
> Now I will sit back in the chair and wait to see your post on your hand plane, I think I have earned it.
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some inspiration to others, that it can show that what might seem as trash to some can be a jewel to others.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Al, I think an old threshing machine will keep him busy longer ;-))


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Sodabowski's revenge, a gift from a French LJ friend.*
> 
> *Sodabowski's revenge.*
> A gift from a French LJ friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A strange pack arrives with the postman…
> I didn't order any keyboard…
> Was expecting a book…
> From UK…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok it was not a book…
> What the 'hack' is this?
> Ahhh yes, it is Sodabowski's revenge!!!
> Some time ago I gave our LJ buddy a challenge - I bought to him a old, really tired and rusty hand plane, because I knew he did not have one, the challenge was that he needed to fix it, and in this way become familiar with the plane, and how to tune a Stanley type hand plane (You can see it here: http://lumberjocks.com/Sodabowski/blog/23584 ).
> And so this hacksaw is his favor returned, the boomerang just got me.
> But I like a challenge Thomas so I'm in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sodabowski have a soft spot for Bakelite and this must be the reason for him to have chosen this saw since the handle is Bakelite - or perhaps it was simply the most rusty thing he could find on the web…
> Please notice how elegant the handle is attached, and the wonderful finish on this handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I have to let the blade go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the show must go on.
> Rust remover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wonderful…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 20 minutes the result is quite impressive.
> But still some rust to remove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After second round the result is impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some trims.
> (It was partly broken, so I cut of the not needed and make it a fixed size frame after).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I use a nylon wheel to touch it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left part after the nylon wheel.
> Right part after a extra tour with a polish past on a cotton wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice heavy metal…
> But what about that handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First the surfaces need to be flat, they were cut with a handsaw before and looked awful…
> So I give them a spin on the disc sander, and as usually sand of some of my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mark the shape of the frame on to the two side shells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is now this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe goes milling…
> Yes for this job I need to learn to use my EMCO UNIMAT 3 for some milling so the saw frame can fit into the handle.
> It is great fun, and since I never tried to mill before, I learn a new thing here - yabadabadooo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result, a fine milled out space for the metal frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This setup is better - learning by doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy, two brass alignment pins and clamps - plenty of clamps.
> Now the handle comes together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when dry I thread a hole in the end of the handle so a threaded brass rod can be fitted in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The alignment pins are cut of app 2mm from the side, and then I tap then in with a hammer, to make them hold the sides together. (I made the holes taper to secure a firm hold).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy the threaded rod in, and filling the extra size of the hole with epoxy.
> That's why it's such a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy is dry, so time to get that handle back in shape.
> First the sides are sanded down on my disc sander.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then shaping; first with a file and then with different sanding wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And polishing with compounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAM!!!
> I just discover that the saw is a short version, that will not fit my blades…
> Ok I admit this I should have checked first!
> But lucky me - It is just possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So drilling a maximum hole and hammer in a pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes now my workshop is back to being not a wood shop again…
> Silver solder, and a burner, in this way it should become strong enough.
> (I guess I would be lost in the work shop of Schwarz, I need way more tools than he describe in that book, and he don't even have a hacksaw - lol).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pin a silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it Sodabowski !!!
> Laugh.
> I hope you are pleased, I spend about eight hours on this guy, choose to keep the handle out of respect for you, and the shape of the handle out of respect for the guy that made it, the shine and the polish is for me.
> I have no doubt what will be my favorite hacksaw now.
> Thank you for the gift.
> Now I will sit back in the chair and wait to see your post on your hand plane, I think I have earned it.
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some inspiration to others, that it can show that what might seem as trash to some can be a jewel to others.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


My ohh guys you make me laugh big time.
Bertha PLEASE do not send that one to me, it will take up all my garden and I know that I would not stop until I could drive it out my self… lol.








My grandfather had a wonderful old grey Ferguson and I was so sad when it was sold after his dead, I would have loved to have it. 








Just few years back before I got operated I almost bought a old tractor since a farmer had it for sale for next to nothing, it was a Porche model, I thought that would be quite cool to go to the village on the island where my summerhouse was on this Porche…

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Dennisgrosen

mafe said:


> *Sodabowski's revenge, a gift from a French LJ friend.*
> 
> *Sodabowski's revenge.*
> A gift from a French LJ friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A strange pack arrives with the postman…
> I didn't order any keyboard…
> Was expecting a book…
> From UK…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok it was not a book…
> What the 'hack' is this?
> Ahhh yes, it is Sodabowski's revenge!!!
> Some time ago I gave our LJ buddy a challenge - I bought to him a old, really tired and rusty hand plane, because I knew he did not have one, the challenge was that he needed to fix it, and in this way become familiar with the plane, and how to tune a Stanley type hand plane (You can see it here: http://lumberjocks.com/Sodabowski/blog/23584 ).
> And so this hacksaw is his favor returned, the boomerang just got me.
> But I like a challenge Thomas so I'm in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sodabowski have a soft spot for Bakelite and this must be the reason for him to have chosen this saw since the handle is Bakelite - or perhaps it was simply the most rusty thing he could find on the web…
> Please notice how elegant the handle is attached, and the wonderful finish on this handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I have to let the blade go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the show must go on.
> Rust remover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wonderful…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 20 minutes the result is quite impressive.
> But still some rust to remove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After second round the result is impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some trims.
> (It was partly broken, so I cut of the not needed and make it a fixed size frame after).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I use a nylon wheel to touch it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left part after the nylon wheel.
> Right part after a extra tour with a polish past on a cotton wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice heavy metal…
> But what about that handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First the surfaces need to be flat, they were cut with a handsaw before and looked awful…
> So I give them a spin on the disc sander, and as usually sand of some of my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mark the shape of the frame on to the two side shells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is now this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe goes milling…
> Yes for this job I need to learn to use my EMCO UNIMAT 3 for some milling so the saw frame can fit into the handle.
> It is great fun, and since I never tried to mill before, I learn a new thing here - yabadabadooo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result, a fine milled out space for the metal frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This setup is better - learning by doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy, two brass alignment pins and clamps - plenty of clamps.
> Now the handle comes together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when dry I thread a hole in the end of the handle so a threaded brass rod can be fitted in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The alignment pins are cut of app 2mm from the side, and then I tap then in with a hammer, to make them hold the sides together. (I made the holes taper to secure a firm hold).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy the threaded rod in, and filling the extra size of the hole with epoxy.
> That's why it's such a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy is dry, so time to get that handle back in shape.
> First the sides are sanded down on my disc sander.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then shaping; first with a file and then with different sanding wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And polishing with compounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAM!!!
> I just discover that the saw is a short version, that will not fit my blades…
> Ok I admit this I should have checked first!
> But lucky me - It is just possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So drilling a maximum hole and hammer in a pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes now my workshop is back to being not a wood shop again…
> Silver solder, and a burner, in this way it should become strong enough.
> (I guess I would be lost in the work shop of Schwarz, I need way more tools than he describe in that book, and he don't even have a hacksaw - lol).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pin a silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it Sodabowski !!!
> Laugh.
> I hope you are pleased, I spend about eight hours on this guy, choose to keep the handle out of respect for you, and the shape of the handle out of respect for the guy that made it, the shine and the polish is for me.
> I have no doubt what will be my favorite hacksaw now.
> Thank you for the gift.
> Now I will sit back in the chair and wait to see your post on your hand plane, I think I have earned it.
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some inspiration to others, that it can show that what might seem as trash to some can be a jewel to others.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


nice Poche Mads  have only seen them orange in the original colour

what about this Pony 820 to your wild horse 









and it has been mine until a few years ago I had two of them 

Dennis


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Sodabowski's revenge, a gift from a French LJ friend.*
> 
> *Sodabowski's revenge.*
> A gift from a French LJ friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A strange pack arrives with the postman…
> I didn't order any keyboard…
> Was expecting a book…
> From UK…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok it was not a book…
> What the 'hack' is this?
> Ahhh yes, it is Sodabowski's revenge!!!
> Some time ago I gave our LJ buddy a challenge - I bought to him a old, really tired and rusty hand plane, because I knew he did not have one, the challenge was that he needed to fix it, and in this way become familiar with the plane, and how to tune a Stanley type hand plane (You can see it here: http://lumberjocks.com/Sodabowski/blog/23584 ).
> And so this hacksaw is his favor returned, the boomerang just got me.
> But I like a challenge Thomas so I'm in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sodabowski have a soft spot for Bakelite and this must be the reason for him to have chosen this saw since the handle is Bakelite - or perhaps it was simply the most rusty thing he could find on the web…
> Please notice how elegant the handle is attached, and the wonderful finish on this handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I have to let the blade go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the show must go on.
> Rust remover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wonderful…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 20 minutes the result is quite impressive.
> But still some rust to remove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After second round the result is impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some trims.
> (It was partly broken, so I cut of the not needed and make it a fixed size frame after).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I use a nylon wheel to touch it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left part after the nylon wheel.
> Right part after a extra tour with a polish past on a cotton wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice heavy metal…
> But what about that handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First the surfaces need to be flat, they were cut with a handsaw before and looked awful…
> So I give them a spin on the disc sander, and as usually sand of some of my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mark the shape of the frame on to the two side shells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is now this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe goes milling…
> Yes for this job I need to learn to use my EMCO UNIMAT 3 for some milling so the saw frame can fit into the handle.
> It is great fun, and since I never tried to mill before, I learn a new thing here - yabadabadooo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result, a fine milled out space for the metal frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This setup is better - learning by doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy, two brass alignment pins and clamps - plenty of clamps.
> Now the handle comes together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when dry I thread a hole in the end of the handle so a threaded brass rod can be fitted in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The alignment pins are cut of app 2mm from the side, and then I tap then in with a hammer, to make them hold the sides together. (I made the holes taper to secure a firm hold).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy the threaded rod in, and filling the extra size of the hole with epoxy.
> That's why it's such a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy is dry, so time to get that handle back in shape.
> First the sides are sanded down on my disc sander.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then shaping; first with a file and then with different sanding wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And polishing with compounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAM!!!
> I just discover that the saw is a short version, that will not fit my blades…
> Ok I admit this I should have checked first!
> But lucky me - It is just possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So drilling a maximum hole and hammer in a pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes now my workshop is back to being not a wood shop again…
> Silver solder, and a burner, in this way it should become strong enough.
> (I guess I would be lost in the work shop of Schwarz, I need way more tools than he describe in that book, and he don't even have a hacksaw - lol).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pin a silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it Sodabowski !!!
> Laugh.
> I hope you are pleased, I spend about eight hours on this guy, choose to keep the handle out of respect for you, and the shape of the handle out of respect for the guy that made it, the shine and the polish is for me.
> I have no doubt what will be my favorite hacksaw now.
> Thank you for the gift.
> Now I will sit back in the chair and wait to see your post on your hand plane, I think I have earned it.
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some inspiration to others, that it can show that what might seem as trash to some can be a jewel to others.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Thats just wonderful Dennis, I had bicycles, houses, summerhouse, boats, motorcycle, mopets, kayaks, cars, one wheeled bicycles even soap box cars, but never a tractor, I'm kind of jealous in a positive way.
Big smile buddy,
Mads


----------



## Dennisgrosen

mafe said:


> *Sodabowski's revenge, a gift from a French LJ friend.*
> 
> *Sodabowski's revenge.*
> A gift from a French LJ friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A strange pack arrives with the postman…
> I didn't order any keyboard…
> Was expecting a book…
> From UK…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok it was not a book…
> What the 'hack' is this?
> Ahhh yes, it is Sodabowski's revenge!!!
> Some time ago I gave our LJ buddy a challenge - I bought to him a old, really tired and rusty hand plane, because I knew he did not have one, the challenge was that he needed to fix it, and in this way become familiar with the plane, and how to tune a Stanley type hand plane (You can see it here: http://lumberjocks.com/Sodabowski/blog/23584 ).
> And so this hacksaw is his favor returned, the boomerang just got me.
> But I like a challenge Thomas so I'm in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sodabowski have a soft spot for Bakelite and this must be the reason for him to have chosen this saw since the handle is Bakelite - or perhaps it was simply the most rusty thing he could find on the web…
> Please notice how elegant the handle is attached, and the wonderful finish on this handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I have to let the blade go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the show must go on.
> Rust remover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wonderful…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 20 minutes the result is quite impressive.
> But still some rust to remove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After second round the result is impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some trims.
> (It was partly broken, so I cut of the not needed and make it a fixed size frame after).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I use a nylon wheel to touch it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left part after the nylon wheel.
> Right part after a extra tour with a polish past on a cotton wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice heavy metal…
> But what about that handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First the surfaces need to be flat, they were cut with a handsaw before and looked awful…
> So I give them a spin on the disc sander, and as usually sand of some of my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mark the shape of the frame on to the two side shells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is now this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe goes milling…
> Yes for this job I need to learn to use my EMCO UNIMAT 3 for some milling so the saw frame can fit into the handle.
> It is great fun, and since I never tried to mill before, I learn a new thing here - yabadabadooo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result, a fine milled out space for the metal frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This setup is better - learning by doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy, two brass alignment pins and clamps - plenty of clamps.
> Now the handle comes together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when dry I thread a hole in the end of the handle so a threaded brass rod can be fitted in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The alignment pins are cut of app 2mm from the side, and then I tap then in with a hammer, to make them hold the sides together. (I made the holes taper to secure a firm hold).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy the threaded rod in, and filling the extra size of the hole with epoxy.
> That's why it's such a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy is dry, so time to get that handle back in shape.
> First the sides are sanded down on my disc sander.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then shaping; first with a file and then with different sanding wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And polishing with compounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAM!!!
> I just discover that the saw is a short version, that will not fit my blades…
> Ok I admit this I should have checked first!
> But lucky me - It is just possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So drilling a maximum hole and hammer in a pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes now my workshop is back to being not a wood shop again…
> Silver solder, and a burner, in this way it should become strong enough.
> (I guess I would be lost in the work shop of Schwarz, I need way more tools than he describe in that book, and he don't even have a hacksaw - lol).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pin a silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it Sodabowski !!!
> Laugh.
> I hope you are pleased, I spend about eight hours on this guy, choose to keep the handle out of respect for you, and the shape of the handle out of respect for the guy that made it, the shine and the polish is for me.
> I have no doubt what will be my favorite hacksaw now.
> Thank you for the gift.
> Now I will sit back in the chair and wait to see your post on your hand plane, I think I have earned it.
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some inspiration to others, that it can show that what might seem as trash to some can be a jewel to others.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


she was realy fun to ride on 
no hydralic at all so it was all manpowered when using the plough 
attach under the frontaxel and under the seat … can you see the diagonal part
across the seat …. that is the level up and down arm …. LOL

they were small projects I thought I shuold have done instead of restoring an amerikan car again
but toooo much work and I sold them again … now the one you see on the picture 
is used by a young farmer nearly dayly on the island …yyyy-ha 

take care 
Dennis


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

mafe said:


> *Sodabowski's revenge, a gift from a French LJ friend.*
> 
> *Sodabowski's revenge.*
> A gift from a French LJ friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A strange pack arrives with the postman…
> I didn't order any keyboard…
> Was expecting a book…
> From UK…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok it was not a book…
> What the 'hack' is this?
> Ahhh yes, it is Sodabowski's revenge!!!
> Some time ago I gave our LJ buddy a challenge - I bought to him a old, really tired and rusty hand plane, because I knew he did not have one, the challenge was that he needed to fix it, and in this way become familiar with the plane, and how to tune a Stanley type hand plane (You can see it here: http://lumberjocks.com/Sodabowski/blog/23584 ).
> And so this hacksaw is his favor returned, the boomerang just got me.
> But I like a challenge Thomas so I'm in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sodabowski have a soft spot for Bakelite and this must be the reason for him to have chosen this saw since the handle is Bakelite - or perhaps it was simply the most rusty thing he could find on the web…
> Please notice how elegant the handle is attached, and the wonderful finish on this handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I have to let the blade go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the show must go on.
> Rust remover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wonderful…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 20 minutes the result is quite impressive.
> But still some rust to remove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After second round the result is impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some trims.
> (It was partly broken, so I cut of the not needed and make it a fixed size frame after).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I use a nylon wheel to touch it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left part after the nylon wheel.
> Right part after a extra tour with a polish past on a cotton wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice heavy metal…
> But what about that handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First the surfaces need to be flat, they were cut with a handsaw before and looked awful…
> So I give them a spin on the disc sander, and as usually sand of some of my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mark the shape of the frame on to the two side shells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is now this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe goes milling…
> Yes for this job I need to learn to use my EMCO UNIMAT 3 for some milling so the saw frame can fit into the handle.
> It is great fun, and since I never tried to mill before, I learn a new thing here - yabadabadooo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result, a fine milled out space for the metal frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This setup is better - learning by doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy, two brass alignment pins and clamps - plenty of clamps.
> Now the handle comes together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when dry I thread a hole in the end of the handle so a threaded brass rod can be fitted in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The alignment pins are cut of app 2mm from the side, and then I tap then in with a hammer, to make them hold the sides together. (I made the holes taper to secure a firm hold).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy the threaded rod in, and filling the extra size of the hole with epoxy.
> That's why it's such a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy is dry, so time to get that handle back in shape.
> First the sides are sanded down on my disc sander.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then shaping; first with a file and then with different sanding wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And polishing with compounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAM!!!
> I just discover that the saw is a short version, that will not fit my blades…
> Ok I admit this I should have checked first!
> But lucky me - It is just possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So drilling a maximum hole and hammer in a pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes now my workshop is back to being not a wood shop again…
> Silver solder, and a burner, in this way it should become strong enough.
> (I guess I would be lost in the work shop of Schwarz, I need way more tools than he describe in that book, and he don't even have a hacksaw - lol).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pin a silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it Sodabowski !!!
> Laugh.
> I hope you are pleased, I spend about eight hours on this guy, choose to keep the handle out of respect for you, and the shape of the handle out of respect for the guy that made it, the shine and the polish is for me.
> I have no doubt what will be my favorite hacksaw now.
> Thank you for the gift.
> Now I will sit back in the chair and wait to see your post on your hand plane, I think I have earned it.
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some inspiration to others, that it can show that what might seem as trash to some can be a jewel to others.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Mads, When you come to Seattle I will take you out to the tree farm and you can drive my tractor all you want ;-) Just remember the brakes aren't for stopping. There are lots of places to go up and down, so you LEAVE it in a gear low enough to stay under control!!


----------



## lanwater

mafe said:


> *Sodabowski's revenge, a gift from a French LJ friend.*
> 
> *Sodabowski's revenge.*
> A gift from a French LJ friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A strange pack arrives with the postman…
> I didn't order any keyboard…
> Was expecting a book…
> From UK…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok it was not a book…
> What the 'hack' is this?
> Ahhh yes, it is Sodabowski's revenge!!!
> Some time ago I gave our LJ buddy a challenge - I bought to him a old, really tired and rusty hand plane, because I knew he did not have one, the challenge was that he needed to fix it, and in this way become familiar with the plane, and how to tune a Stanley type hand plane (You can see it here: http://lumberjocks.com/Sodabowski/blog/23584 ).
> And so this hacksaw is his favor returned, the boomerang just got me.
> But I like a challenge Thomas so I'm in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sodabowski have a soft spot for Bakelite and this must be the reason for him to have chosen this saw since the handle is Bakelite - or perhaps it was simply the most rusty thing he could find on the web…
> Please notice how elegant the handle is attached, and the wonderful finish on this handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I have to let the blade go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the show must go on.
> Rust remover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wonderful…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 20 minutes the result is quite impressive.
> But still some rust to remove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After second round the result is impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some trims.
> (It was partly broken, so I cut of the not needed and make it a fixed size frame after).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I use a nylon wheel to touch it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left part after the nylon wheel.
> Right part after a extra tour with a polish past on a cotton wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice heavy metal…
> But what about that handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First the surfaces need to be flat, they were cut with a handsaw before and looked awful…
> So I give them a spin on the disc sander, and as usually sand of some of my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mark the shape of the frame on to the two side shells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is now this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe goes milling…
> Yes for this job I need to learn to use my EMCO UNIMAT 3 for some milling so the saw frame can fit into the handle.
> It is great fun, and since I never tried to mill before, I learn a new thing here - yabadabadooo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result, a fine milled out space for the metal frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This setup is better - learning by doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy, two brass alignment pins and clamps - plenty of clamps.
> Now the handle comes together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when dry I thread a hole in the end of the handle so a threaded brass rod can be fitted in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The alignment pins are cut of app 2mm from the side, and then I tap then in with a hammer, to make them hold the sides together. (I made the holes taper to secure a firm hold).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy the threaded rod in, and filling the extra size of the hole with epoxy.
> That's why it's such a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy is dry, so time to get that handle back in shape.
> First the sides are sanded down on my disc sander.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then shaping; first with a file and then with different sanding wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And polishing with compounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAM!!!
> I just discover that the saw is a short version, that will not fit my blades…
> Ok I admit this I should have checked first!
> But lucky me - It is just possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So drilling a maximum hole and hammer in a pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes now my workshop is back to being not a wood shop again…
> Silver solder, and a burner, in this way it should become strong enough.
> (I guess I would be lost in the work shop of Schwarz, I need way more tools than he describe in that book, and he don't even have a hacksaw - lol).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pin a silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it Sodabowski !!!
> Laugh.
> I hope you are pleased, I spend about eight hours on this guy, choose to keep the handle out of respect for you, and the shape of the handle out of respect for the guy that made it, the shine and the polish is for me.
> I have no doubt what will be my favorite hacksaw now.
> Thank you for the gift.
> Now I will sit back in the chair and wait to see your post on your hand plane, I think I have earned it.
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some inspiration to others, that it can show that what might seem as trash to some can be a jewel to others.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


That was great Mads!

I enjoyed it very much.


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Sodabowski's revenge, a gift from a French LJ friend.*
> 
> *Sodabowski's revenge.*
> A gift from a French LJ friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A strange pack arrives with the postman…
> I didn't order any keyboard…
> Was expecting a book…
> From UK…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok it was not a book…
> What the 'hack' is this?
> Ahhh yes, it is Sodabowski's revenge!!!
> Some time ago I gave our LJ buddy a challenge - I bought to him a old, really tired and rusty hand plane, because I knew he did not have one, the challenge was that he needed to fix it, and in this way become familiar with the plane, and how to tune a Stanley type hand plane (You can see it here: http://lumberjocks.com/Sodabowski/blog/23584 ).
> And so this hacksaw is his favor returned, the boomerang just got me.
> But I like a challenge Thomas so I'm in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sodabowski have a soft spot for Bakelite and this must be the reason for him to have chosen this saw since the handle is Bakelite - or perhaps it was simply the most rusty thing he could find on the web…
> Please notice how elegant the handle is attached, and the wonderful finish on this handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I have to let the blade go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the show must go on.
> Rust remover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wonderful…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 20 minutes the result is quite impressive.
> But still some rust to remove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After second round the result is impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some trims.
> (It was partly broken, so I cut of the not needed and make it a fixed size frame after).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I use a nylon wheel to touch it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left part after the nylon wheel.
> Right part after a extra tour with a polish past on a cotton wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice heavy metal…
> But what about that handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First the surfaces need to be flat, they were cut with a handsaw before and looked awful…
> So I give them a spin on the disc sander, and as usually sand of some of my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mark the shape of the frame on to the two side shells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is now this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe goes milling…
> Yes for this job I need to learn to use my EMCO UNIMAT 3 for some milling so the saw frame can fit into the handle.
> It is great fun, and since I never tried to mill before, I learn a new thing here - yabadabadooo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result, a fine milled out space for the metal frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This setup is better - learning by doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy, two brass alignment pins and clamps - plenty of clamps.
> Now the handle comes together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when dry I thread a hole in the end of the handle so a threaded brass rod can be fitted in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The alignment pins are cut of app 2mm from the side, and then I tap then in with a hammer, to make them hold the sides together. (I made the holes taper to secure a firm hold).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy the threaded rod in, and filling the extra size of the hole with epoxy.
> That's why it's such a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy is dry, so time to get that handle back in shape.
> First the sides are sanded down on my disc sander.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then shaping; first with a file and then with different sanding wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And polishing with compounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAM!!!
> I just discover that the saw is a short version, that will not fit my blades…
> Ok I admit this I should have checked first!
> But lucky me - It is just possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So drilling a maximum hole and hammer in a pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes now my workshop is back to being not a wood shop again…
> Silver solder, and a burner, in this way it should become strong enough.
> (I guess I would be lost in the work shop of Schwarz, I need way more tools than he describe in that book, and he don't even have a hacksaw - lol).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pin a silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it Sodabowski !!!
> Laugh.
> I hope you are pleased, I spend about eight hours on this guy, choose to keep the handle out of respect for you, and the shape of the handle out of respect for the guy that made it, the shine and the polish is for me.
> I have no doubt what will be my favorite hacksaw now.
> Thank you for the gift.
> Now I will sit back in the chair and wait to see your post on your hand plane, I think I have earned it.
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some inspiration to others, that it can show that what might seem as trash to some can be a jewel to others.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Topamax, that is a deal!


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

mafe said:


> *Sodabowski's revenge, a gift from a French LJ friend.*
> 
> *Sodabowski's revenge.*
> A gift from a French LJ friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A strange pack arrives with the postman…
> I didn't order any keyboard…
> Was expecting a book…
> From UK…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok it was not a book…
> What the 'hack' is this?
> Ahhh yes, it is Sodabowski's revenge!!!
> Some time ago I gave our LJ buddy a challenge - I bought to him a old, really tired and rusty hand plane, because I knew he did not have one, the challenge was that he needed to fix it, and in this way become familiar with the plane, and how to tune a Stanley type hand plane (You can see it here: http://lumberjocks.com/Sodabowski/blog/23584 ).
> And so this hacksaw is his favor returned, the boomerang just got me.
> But I like a challenge Thomas so I'm in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sodabowski have a soft spot for Bakelite and this must be the reason for him to have chosen this saw since the handle is Bakelite - or perhaps it was simply the most rusty thing he could find on the web…
> Please notice how elegant the handle is attached, and the wonderful finish on this handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I have to let the blade go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the show must go on.
> Rust remover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wonderful…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 20 minutes the result is quite impressive.
> But still some rust to remove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After second round the result is impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some trims.
> (It was partly broken, so I cut of the not needed and make it a fixed size frame after).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I use a nylon wheel to touch it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left part after the nylon wheel.
> Right part after a extra tour with a polish past on a cotton wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice heavy metal…
> But what about that handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First the surfaces need to be flat, they were cut with a handsaw before and looked awful…
> So I give them a spin on the disc sander, and as usually sand of some of my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mark the shape of the frame on to the two side shells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is now this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe goes milling…
> Yes for this job I need to learn to use my EMCO UNIMAT 3 for some milling so the saw frame can fit into the handle.
> It is great fun, and since I never tried to mill before, I learn a new thing here - yabadabadooo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result, a fine milled out space for the metal frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This setup is better - learning by doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy, two brass alignment pins and clamps - plenty of clamps.
> Now the handle comes together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when dry I thread a hole in the end of the handle so a threaded brass rod can be fitted in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The alignment pins are cut of app 2mm from the side, and then I tap then in with a hammer, to make them hold the sides together. (I made the holes taper to secure a firm hold).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy the threaded rod in, and filling the extra size of the hole with epoxy.
> That's why it's such a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy is dry, so time to get that handle back in shape.
> First the sides are sanded down on my disc sander.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then shaping; first with a file and then with different sanding wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And polishing with compounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAM!!!
> I just discover that the saw is a short version, that will not fit my blades…
> Ok I admit this I should have checked first!
> But lucky me - It is just possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So drilling a maximum hole and hammer in a pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes now my workshop is back to being not a wood shop again…
> Silver solder, and a burner, in this way it should become strong enough.
> (I guess I would be lost in the work shop of Schwarz, I need way more tools than he describe in that book, and he don't even have a hacksaw - lol).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pin a silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it Sodabowski !!!
> Laugh.
> I hope you are pleased, I spend about eight hours on this guy, choose to keep the handle out of respect for you, and the shape of the handle out of respect for the guy that made it, the shine and the polish is for me.
> I have no doubt what will be my favorite hacksaw now.
> Thank you for the gift.
> Now I will sit back in the chair and wait to see your post on your hand plane, I think I have earned it.
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some inspiration to others, that it can show that what might seem as trash to some can be a jewel to others.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Bertha, Bakelite is a hard plastic that is used primarily in the casings for breaker switches (these days). Old rotary dial phones and handsets were made of bakelite. Pipe stems as well. It was one of the first plastics and notable for its electrical insulating (non-conductance) and heat resistance. Even coffee mugs, etc. It is more expensive to make than other modern plastics, so it is not as common these days in consumer goods.

From Wiki… It is a thermosetting phenol formaldehyde resin, formed from an elimination reaction of phenol with formaldehyde, usually with a wood flour filler. It was developed in 1907 by Belgian chemist Leo Baekeland.

I thought he was Belch ??? ;=)


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

mafe said:


> *Sodabowski's revenge, a gift from a French LJ friend.*
> 
> *Sodabowski's revenge.*
> A gift from a French LJ friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A strange pack arrives with the postman…
> I didn't order any keyboard…
> Was expecting a book…
> From UK…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok it was not a book…
> What the 'hack' is this?
> Ahhh yes, it is Sodabowski's revenge!!!
> Some time ago I gave our LJ buddy a challenge - I bought to him a old, really tired and rusty hand plane, because I knew he did not have one, the challenge was that he needed to fix it, and in this way become familiar with the plane, and how to tune a Stanley type hand plane (You can see it here: http://lumberjocks.com/Sodabowski/blog/23584 ).
> And so this hacksaw is his favor returned, the boomerang just got me.
> But I like a challenge Thomas so I'm in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sodabowski have a soft spot for Bakelite and this must be the reason for him to have chosen this saw since the handle is Bakelite - or perhaps it was simply the most rusty thing he could find on the web…
> Please notice how elegant the handle is attached, and the wonderful finish on this handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I have to let the blade go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the show must go on.
> Rust remover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wonderful…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 20 minutes the result is quite impressive.
> But still some rust to remove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After second round the result is impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some trims.
> (It was partly broken, so I cut of the not needed and make it a fixed size frame after).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I use a nylon wheel to touch it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left part after the nylon wheel.
> Right part after a extra tour with a polish past on a cotton wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice heavy metal…
> But what about that handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First the surfaces need to be flat, they were cut with a handsaw before and looked awful…
> So I give them a spin on the disc sander, and as usually sand of some of my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mark the shape of the frame on to the two side shells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is now this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe goes milling…
> Yes for this job I need to learn to use my EMCO UNIMAT 3 for some milling so the saw frame can fit into the handle.
> It is great fun, and since I never tried to mill before, I learn a new thing here - yabadabadooo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result, a fine milled out space for the metal frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This setup is better - learning by doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy, two brass alignment pins and clamps - plenty of clamps.
> Now the handle comes together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when dry I thread a hole in the end of the handle so a threaded brass rod can be fitted in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The alignment pins are cut of app 2mm from the side, and then I tap then in with a hammer, to make them hold the sides together. (I made the holes taper to secure a firm hold).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy the threaded rod in, and filling the extra size of the hole with epoxy.
> That's why it's such a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy is dry, so time to get that handle back in shape.
> First the sides are sanded down on my disc sander.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then shaping; first with a file and then with different sanding wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And polishing with compounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAM!!!
> I just discover that the saw is a short version, that will not fit my blades…
> Ok I admit this I should have checked first!
> But lucky me - It is just possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So drilling a maximum hole and hammer in a pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes now my workshop is back to being not a wood shop again…
> Silver solder, and a burner, in this way it should become strong enough.
> (I guess I would be lost in the work shop of Schwarz, I need way more tools than he describe in that book, and he don't even have a hacksaw - lol).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pin a silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it Sodabowski !!!
> Laugh.
> I hope you are pleased, I spend about eight hours on this guy, choose to keep the handle out of respect for you, and the shape of the handle out of respect for the guy that made it, the shine and the polish is for me.
> I have no doubt what will be my favorite hacksaw now.
> Thank you for the gift.
> Now I will sit back in the chair and wait to see your post on your hand plane, I think I have earned it.
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some inspiration to others, that it can show that what might seem as trash to some can be a jewel to others.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Beautiful work Mads, on restoring the hacksaw.


----------



## HallTree

mafe said:


> *Sodabowski's revenge, a gift from a French LJ friend.*
> 
> *Sodabowski's revenge.*
> A gift from a French LJ friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A strange pack arrives with the postman…
> I didn't order any keyboard…
> Was expecting a book…
> From UK…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok it was not a book…
> What the 'hack' is this?
> Ahhh yes, it is Sodabowski's revenge!!!
> Some time ago I gave our LJ buddy a challenge - I bought to him a old, really tired and rusty hand plane, because I knew he did not have one, the challenge was that he needed to fix it, and in this way become familiar with the plane, and how to tune a Stanley type hand plane (You can see it here: http://lumberjocks.com/Sodabowski/blog/23584 ).
> And so this hacksaw is his favor returned, the boomerang just got me.
> But I like a challenge Thomas so I'm in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sodabowski have a soft spot for Bakelite and this must be the reason for him to have chosen this saw since the handle is Bakelite - or perhaps it was simply the most rusty thing he could find on the web…
> Please notice how elegant the handle is attached, and the wonderful finish on this handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I have to let the blade go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the show must go on.
> Rust remover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wonderful…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 20 minutes the result is quite impressive.
> But still some rust to remove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After second round the result is impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some trims.
> (It was partly broken, so I cut of the not needed and make it a fixed size frame after).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I use a nylon wheel to touch it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left part after the nylon wheel.
> Right part after a extra tour with a polish past on a cotton wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice heavy metal…
> But what about that handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First the surfaces need to be flat, they were cut with a handsaw before and looked awful…
> So I give them a spin on the disc sander, and as usually sand of some of my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mark the shape of the frame on to the two side shells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is now this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe goes milling…
> Yes for this job I need to learn to use my EMCO UNIMAT 3 for some milling so the saw frame can fit into the handle.
> It is great fun, and since I never tried to mill before, I learn a new thing here - yabadabadooo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result, a fine milled out space for the metal frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This setup is better - learning by doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy, two brass alignment pins and clamps - plenty of clamps.
> Now the handle comes together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when dry I thread a hole in the end of the handle so a threaded brass rod can be fitted in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The alignment pins are cut of app 2mm from the side, and then I tap then in with a hammer, to make them hold the sides together. (I made the holes taper to secure a firm hold).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy the threaded rod in, and filling the extra size of the hole with epoxy.
> That's why it's such a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy is dry, so time to get that handle back in shape.
> First the sides are sanded down on my disc sander.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then shaping; first with a file and then with different sanding wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And polishing with compounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAM!!!
> I just discover that the saw is a short version, that will not fit my blades…
> Ok I admit this I should have checked first!
> But lucky me - It is just possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So drilling a maximum hole and hammer in a pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes now my workshop is back to being not a wood shop again…
> Silver solder, and a burner, in this way it should become strong enough.
> (I guess I would be lost in the work shop of Schwarz, I need way more tools than he describe in that book, and he don't even have a hacksaw - lol).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pin a silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it Sodabowski !!!
> Laugh.
> I hope you are pleased, I spend about eight hours on this guy, choose to keep the handle out of respect for you, and the shape of the handle out of respect for the guy that made it, the shine and the polish is for me.
> I have no doubt what will be my favorite hacksaw now.
> Thank you for the gift.
> Now I will sit back in the chair and wait to see your post on your hand plane, I think I have earned it.
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some inspiration to others, that it can show that what might seem as trash to some can be a jewel to others.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


You/we belong to a special group that only we can understand why anyone would spend eight hours on a project that is in that bad shape. I love it.


----------



## Kentuk55

mafe said:


> *Sodabowski's revenge, a gift from a French LJ friend.*
> 
> *Sodabowski's revenge.*
> A gift from a French LJ friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A strange pack arrives with the postman…
> I didn't order any keyboard…
> Was expecting a book…
> From UK…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok it was not a book…
> What the 'hack' is this?
> Ahhh yes, it is Sodabowski's revenge!!!
> Some time ago I gave our LJ buddy a challenge - I bought to him a old, really tired and rusty hand plane, because I knew he did not have one, the challenge was that he needed to fix it, and in this way become familiar with the plane, and how to tune a Stanley type hand plane (You can see it here: http://lumberjocks.com/Sodabowski/blog/23584 ).
> And so this hacksaw is his favor returned, the boomerang just got me.
> But I like a challenge Thomas so I'm in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sodabowski have a soft spot for Bakelite and this must be the reason for him to have chosen this saw since the handle is Bakelite - or perhaps it was simply the most rusty thing he could find on the web…
> Please notice how elegant the handle is attached, and the wonderful finish on this handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I have to let the blade go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the show must go on.
> Rust remover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wonderful…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 20 minutes the result is quite impressive.
> But still some rust to remove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After second round the result is impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some trims.
> (It was partly broken, so I cut of the not needed and make it a fixed size frame after).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I use a nylon wheel to touch it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left part after the nylon wheel.
> Right part after a extra tour with a polish past on a cotton wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice heavy metal…
> But what about that handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First the surfaces need to be flat, they were cut with a handsaw before and looked awful…
> So I give them a spin on the disc sander, and as usually sand of some of my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mark the shape of the frame on to the two side shells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is now this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe goes milling…
> Yes for this job I need to learn to use my EMCO UNIMAT 3 for some milling so the saw frame can fit into the handle.
> It is great fun, and since I never tried to mill before, I learn a new thing here - yabadabadooo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result, a fine milled out space for the metal frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This setup is better - learning by doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy, two brass alignment pins and clamps - plenty of clamps.
> Now the handle comes together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when dry I thread a hole in the end of the handle so a threaded brass rod can be fitted in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The alignment pins are cut of app 2mm from the side, and then I tap then in with a hammer, to make them hold the sides together. (I made the holes taper to secure a firm hold).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy the threaded rod in, and filling the extra size of the hole with epoxy.
> That's why it's such a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy is dry, so time to get that handle back in shape.
> First the sides are sanded down on my disc sander.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then shaping; first with a file and then with different sanding wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And polishing with compounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAM!!!
> I just discover that the saw is a short version, that will not fit my blades…
> Ok I admit this I should have checked first!
> But lucky me - It is just possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So drilling a maximum hole and hammer in a pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes now my workshop is back to being not a wood shop again…
> Silver solder, and a burner, in this way it should become strong enough.
> (I guess I would be lost in the work shop of Schwarz, I need way more tools than he describe in that book, and he don't even have a hacksaw - lol).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pin a silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it Sodabowski !!!
> Laugh.
> I hope you are pleased, I spend about eight hours on this guy, choose to keep the handle out of respect for you, and the shape of the handle out of respect for the guy that made it, the shine and the polish is for me.
> I have no doubt what will be my favorite hacksaw now.
> Thank you for the gift.
> Now I will sit back in the chair and wait to see your post on your hand plane, I think I have earned it.
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some inspiration to others, that it can show that what might seem as trash to some can be a jewel to others.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


I see that nice saw I saw that nice saw anyway, nice rebuild Mads


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Sodabowski's revenge, a gift from a French LJ friend.*
> 
> *Sodabowski's revenge.*
> A gift from a French LJ friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A strange pack arrives with the postman…
> I didn't order any keyboard…
> Was expecting a book…
> From UK…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok it was not a book…
> What the 'hack' is this?
> Ahhh yes, it is Sodabowski's revenge!!!
> Some time ago I gave our LJ buddy a challenge - I bought to him a old, really tired and rusty hand plane, because I knew he did not have one, the challenge was that he needed to fix it, and in this way become familiar with the plane, and how to tune a Stanley type hand plane (You can see it here: http://lumberjocks.com/Sodabowski/blog/23584 ).
> And so this hacksaw is his favor returned, the boomerang just got me.
> But I like a challenge Thomas so I'm in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sodabowski have a soft spot for Bakelite and this must be the reason for him to have chosen this saw since the handle is Bakelite - or perhaps it was simply the most rusty thing he could find on the web…
> Please notice how elegant the handle is attached, and the wonderful finish on this handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I have to let the blade go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the show must go on.
> Rust remover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wonderful…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 20 minutes the result is quite impressive.
> But still some rust to remove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After second round the result is impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some trims.
> (It was partly broken, so I cut of the not needed and make it a fixed size frame after).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I use a nylon wheel to touch it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left part after the nylon wheel.
> Right part after a extra tour with a polish past on a cotton wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice heavy metal…
> But what about that handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First the surfaces need to be flat, they were cut with a handsaw before and looked awful…
> So I give them a spin on the disc sander, and as usually sand of some of my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mark the shape of the frame on to the two side shells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is now this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe goes milling…
> Yes for this job I need to learn to use my EMCO UNIMAT 3 for some milling so the saw frame can fit into the handle.
> It is great fun, and since I never tried to mill before, I learn a new thing here - yabadabadooo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result, a fine milled out space for the metal frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This setup is better - learning by doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy, two brass alignment pins and clamps - plenty of clamps.
> Now the handle comes together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when dry I thread a hole in the end of the handle so a threaded brass rod can be fitted in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The alignment pins are cut of app 2mm from the side, and then I tap then in with a hammer, to make them hold the sides together. (I made the holes taper to secure a firm hold).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy the threaded rod in, and filling the extra size of the hole with epoxy.
> That's why it's such a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy is dry, so time to get that handle back in shape.
> First the sides are sanded down on my disc sander.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then shaping; first with a file and then with different sanding wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And polishing with compounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAM!!!
> I just discover that the saw is a short version, that will not fit my blades…
> Ok I admit this I should have checked first!
> But lucky me - It is just possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So drilling a maximum hole and hammer in a pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes now my workshop is back to being not a wood shop again…
> Silver solder, and a burner, in this way it should become strong enough.
> (I guess I would be lost in the work shop of Schwarz, I need way more tools than he describe in that book, and he don't even have a hacksaw - lol).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pin a silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it Sodabowski !!!
> Laugh.
> I hope you are pleased, I spend about eight hours on this guy, choose to keep the handle out of respect for you, and the shape of the handle out of respect for the guy that made it, the shine and the polish is for me.
> I have no doubt what will be my favorite hacksaw now.
> Thank you for the gift.
> Now I will sit back in the chair and wait to see your post on your hand plane, I think I have earned it.
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some inspiration to others, that it can show that what might seem as trash to some can be a jewel to others.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Laugh Roger, thank you.


----------



## DonnaMenke

mafe said:


> *Sodabowski's revenge, a gift from a French LJ friend.*
> 
> *Sodabowski's revenge.*
> A gift from a French LJ friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A strange pack arrives with the postman…
> I didn't order any keyboard…
> Was expecting a book…
> From UK…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok it was not a book…
> What the 'hack' is this?
> Ahhh yes, it is Sodabowski's revenge!!!
> Some time ago I gave our LJ buddy a challenge - I bought to him a old, really tired and rusty hand plane, because I knew he did not have one, the challenge was that he needed to fix it, and in this way become familiar with the plane, and how to tune a Stanley type hand plane (You can see it here: http://lumberjocks.com/Sodabowski/blog/23584 ).
> And so this hacksaw is his favor returned, the boomerang just got me.
> But I like a challenge Thomas so I'm in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sodabowski have a soft spot for Bakelite and this must be the reason for him to have chosen this saw since the handle is Bakelite - or perhaps it was simply the most rusty thing he could find on the web…
> Please notice how elegant the handle is attached, and the wonderful finish on this handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I have to let the blade go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the show must go on.
> Rust remover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wonderful…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 20 minutes the result is quite impressive.
> But still some rust to remove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After second round the result is impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some trims.
> (It was partly broken, so I cut of the not needed and make it a fixed size frame after).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I use a nylon wheel to touch it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left part after the nylon wheel.
> Right part after a extra tour with a polish past on a cotton wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice heavy metal…
> But what about that handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First the surfaces need to be flat, they were cut with a handsaw before and looked awful…
> So I give them a spin on the disc sander, and as usually sand of some of my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mark the shape of the frame on to the two side shells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is now this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe goes milling…
> Yes for this job I need to learn to use my EMCO UNIMAT 3 for some milling so the saw frame can fit into the handle.
> It is great fun, and since I never tried to mill before, I learn a new thing here - yabadabadooo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result, a fine milled out space for the metal frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This setup is better - learning by doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy, two brass alignment pins and clamps - plenty of clamps.
> Now the handle comes together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when dry I thread a hole in the end of the handle so a threaded brass rod can be fitted in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The alignment pins are cut of app 2mm from the side, and then I tap then in with a hammer, to make them hold the sides together. (I made the holes taper to secure a firm hold).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy the threaded rod in, and filling the extra size of the hole with epoxy.
> That's why it's such a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy is dry, so time to get that handle back in shape.
> First the sides are sanded down on my disc sander.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then shaping; first with a file and then with different sanding wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And polishing with compounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAM!!!
> I just discover that the saw is a short version, that will not fit my blades…
> Ok I admit this I should have checked first!
> But lucky me - It is just possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So drilling a maximum hole and hammer in a pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes now my workshop is back to being not a wood shop again…
> Silver solder, and a burner, in this way it should become strong enough.
> (I guess I would be lost in the work shop of Schwarz, I need way more tools than he describe in that book, and he don't even have a hacksaw - lol).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pin a silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it Sodabowski !!!
> Laugh.
> I hope you are pleased, I spend about eight hours on this guy, choose to keep the handle out of respect for you, and the shape of the handle out of respect for the guy that made it, the shine and the polish is for me.
> I have no doubt what will be my favorite hacksaw now.
> Thank you for the gift.
> Now I will sit back in the chair and wait to see your post on your hand plane, I think I have earned it.
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some inspiration to others, that it can show that what might seem as trash to some can be a jewel to others.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


I have what may be an ignorant question- but maybe I will learn from it. What would be the disadvantage of just sanding or wire brushing the rust away?
I have 3-4 old planes that are rusting away in the damp basement, and I may try to rejuvenate them. I even have a Stanley 45 in the original box and hardly ever used. Kind of a multi-tool- and I really should use it to make some molding, or something.


----------



## donwilwol

mafe said:


> *Sodabowski's revenge, a gift from a French LJ friend.*
> 
> *Sodabowski's revenge.*
> A gift from a French LJ friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A strange pack arrives with the postman…
> I didn't order any keyboard…
> Was expecting a book…
> From UK…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok it was not a book…
> What the 'hack' is this?
> Ahhh yes, it is Sodabowski's revenge!!!
> Some time ago I gave our LJ buddy a challenge - I bought to him a old, really tired and rusty hand plane, because I knew he did not have one, the challenge was that he needed to fix it, and in this way become familiar with the plane, and how to tune a Stanley type hand plane (You can see it here: http://lumberjocks.com/Sodabowski/blog/23584 ).
> And so this hacksaw is his favor returned, the boomerang just got me.
> But I like a challenge Thomas so I'm in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sodabowski have a soft spot for Bakelite and this must be the reason for him to have chosen this saw since the handle is Bakelite - or perhaps it was simply the most rusty thing he could find on the web…
> Please notice how elegant the handle is attached, and the wonderful finish on this handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I have to let the blade go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the show must go on.
> Rust remover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wonderful…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 20 minutes the result is quite impressive.
> But still some rust to remove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After second round the result is impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some trims.
> (It was partly broken, so I cut of the not needed and make it a fixed size frame after).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I use a nylon wheel to touch it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left part after the nylon wheel.
> Right part after a extra tour with a polish past on a cotton wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice heavy metal…
> But what about that handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First the surfaces need to be flat, they were cut with a handsaw before and looked awful…
> So I give them a spin on the disc sander, and as usually sand of some of my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mark the shape of the frame on to the two side shells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is now this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe goes milling…
> Yes for this job I need to learn to use my EMCO UNIMAT 3 for some milling so the saw frame can fit into the handle.
> It is great fun, and since I never tried to mill before, I learn a new thing here - yabadabadooo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result, a fine milled out space for the metal frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This setup is better - learning by doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy, two brass alignment pins and clamps - plenty of clamps.
> Now the handle comes together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when dry I thread a hole in the end of the handle so a threaded brass rod can be fitted in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The alignment pins are cut of app 2mm from the side, and then I tap then in with a hammer, to make them hold the sides together. (I made the holes taper to secure a firm hold).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy the threaded rod in, and filling the extra size of the hole with epoxy.
> That's why it's such a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy is dry, so time to get that handle back in shape.
> First the sides are sanded down on my disc sander.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then shaping; first with a file and then with different sanding wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And polishing with compounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAM!!!
> I just discover that the saw is a short version, that will not fit my blades…
> Ok I admit this I should have checked first!
> But lucky me - It is just possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So drilling a maximum hole and hammer in a pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes now my workshop is back to being not a wood shop again…
> Silver solder, and a burner, in this way it should become strong enough.
> (I guess I would be lost in the work shop of Schwarz, I need way more tools than he describe in that book, and he don't even have a hacksaw - lol).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pin a silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it Sodabowski !!!
> Laugh.
> I hope you are pleased, I spend about eight hours on this guy, choose to keep the handle out of respect for you, and the shape of the handle out of respect for the guy that made it, the shine and the polish is for me.
> I have no doubt what will be my favorite hacksaw now.
> Thank you for the gift.
> Now I will sit back in the chair and wait to see your post on your hand plane, I think I have earned it.
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some inspiration to others, that it can show that what might seem as trash to some can be a jewel to others.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Mads, I've looked at your post over and over and just noticed that anvil. That looks sweet. I've been looking of one, but they are going for $200+ around here.

Donna, no disadvantage other than it can be a lot of work. The flats are easy, but the inside corners are a bear. Plenty of rejuvenation help around here. Here is my last bench plane restore. Mads has plenty of help along wioth Wayne and Dan.


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Sodabowski's revenge, a gift from a French LJ friend.*
> 
> *Sodabowski's revenge.*
> A gift from a French LJ friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A strange pack arrives with the postman…
> I didn't order any keyboard…
> Was expecting a book…
> From UK…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok it was not a book…
> What the 'hack' is this?
> Ahhh yes, it is Sodabowski's revenge!!!
> Some time ago I gave our LJ buddy a challenge - I bought to him a old, really tired and rusty hand plane, because I knew he did not have one, the challenge was that he needed to fix it, and in this way become familiar with the plane, and how to tune a Stanley type hand plane (You can see it here: http://lumberjocks.com/Sodabowski/blog/23584 ).
> And so this hacksaw is his favor returned, the boomerang just got me.
> But I like a challenge Thomas so I'm in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sodabowski have a soft spot for Bakelite and this must be the reason for him to have chosen this saw since the handle is Bakelite - or perhaps it was simply the most rusty thing he could find on the web…
> Please notice how elegant the handle is attached, and the wonderful finish on this handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I have to let the blade go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the show must go on.
> Rust remover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wonderful…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 20 minutes the result is quite impressive.
> But still some rust to remove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After second round the result is impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some trims.
> (It was partly broken, so I cut of the not needed and make it a fixed size frame after).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I use a nylon wheel to touch it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left part after the nylon wheel.
> Right part after a extra tour with a polish past on a cotton wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice heavy metal…
> But what about that handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First the surfaces need to be flat, they were cut with a handsaw before and looked awful…
> So I give them a spin on the disc sander, and as usually sand of some of my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mark the shape of the frame on to the two side shells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is now this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe goes milling…
> Yes for this job I need to learn to use my EMCO UNIMAT 3 for some milling so the saw frame can fit into the handle.
> It is great fun, and since I never tried to mill before, I learn a new thing here - yabadabadooo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result, a fine milled out space for the metal frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This setup is better - learning by doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy, two brass alignment pins and clamps - plenty of clamps.
> Now the handle comes together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when dry I thread a hole in the end of the handle so a threaded brass rod can be fitted in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The alignment pins are cut of app 2mm from the side, and then I tap then in with a hammer, to make them hold the sides together. (I made the holes taper to secure a firm hold).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy the threaded rod in, and filling the extra size of the hole with epoxy.
> That's why it's such a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy is dry, so time to get that handle back in shape.
> First the sides are sanded down on my disc sander.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then shaping; first with a file and then with different sanding wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And polishing with compounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAM!!!
> I just discover that the saw is a short version, that will not fit my blades…
> Ok I admit this I should have checked first!
> But lucky me - It is just possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So drilling a maximum hole and hammer in a pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes now my workshop is back to being not a wood shop again…
> Silver solder, and a burner, in this way it should become strong enough.
> (I guess I would be lost in the work shop of Schwarz, I need way more tools than he describe in that book, and he don't even have a hacksaw - lol).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pin a silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it Sodabowski !!!
> Laugh.
> I hope you are pleased, I spend about eight hours on this guy, choose to keep the handle out of respect for you, and the shape of the handle out of respect for the guy that made it, the shine and the polish is for me.
> I have no doubt what will be my favorite hacksaw now.
> Thank you for the gift.
> Now I will sit back in the chair and wait to see your post on your hand plane, I think I have earned it.
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some inspiration to others, that it can show that what might seem as trash to some can be a jewel to others.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Donna, there are nothing wrong with just using a brush, it is just really easy with rust remover. When it comes to planes you have to be sweet on the sole since that needs to be perfectly flat after. Some people make a lot of efford (fools like me) to not disturb the original finish on the planes, just keep them as original as possible and because the patina can be beautiful, but if they are really rusty no reason to be gentle.
Hope it answered the question.

Don, the little anvil is fine, but really not harded enough so it would not take big beatings I think, but for my use it is more than enough, and I have even been able to drill in it for making rivets and so.

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## donwilwol

mafe said:


> *Sodabowski's revenge, a gift from a French LJ friend.*
> 
> *Sodabowski's revenge.*
> A gift from a French LJ friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A strange pack arrives with the postman…
> I didn't order any keyboard…
> Was expecting a book…
> From UK…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok it was not a book…
> What the 'hack' is this?
> Ahhh yes, it is Sodabowski's revenge!!!
> Some time ago I gave our LJ buddy a challenge - I bought to him a old, really tired and rusty hand plane, because I knew he did not have one, the challenge was that he needed to fix it, and in this way become familiar with the plane, and how to tune a Stanley type hand plane (You can see it here: http://lumberjocks.com/Sodabowski/blog/23584 ).
> And so this hacksaw is his favor returned, the boomerang just got me.
> But I like a challenge Thomas so I'm in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sodabowski have a soft spot for Bakelite and this must be the reason for him to have chosen this saw since the handle is Bakelite - or perhaps it was simply the most rusty thing he could find on the web…
> Please notice how elegant the handle is attached, and the wonderful finish on this handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I have to let the blade go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the show must go on.
> Rust remover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wonderful…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 20 minutes the result is quite impressive.
> But still some rust to remove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After second round the result is impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some trims.
> (It was partly broken, so I cut of the not needed and make it a fixed size frame after).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I use a nylon wheel to touch it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left part after the nylon wheel.
> Right part after a extra tour with a polish past on a cotton wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice heavy metal…
> But what about that handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First the surfaces need to be flat, they were cut with a handsaw before and looked awful…
> So I give them a spin on the disc sander, and as usually sand of some of my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mark the shape of the frame on to the two side shells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is now this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe goes milling…
> Yes for this job I need to learn to use my EMCO UNIMAT 3 for some milling so the saw frame can fit into the handle.
> It is great fun, and since I never tried to mill before, I learn a new thing here - yabadabadooo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result, a fine milled out space for the metal frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This setup is better - learning by doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy, two brass alignment pins and clamps - plenty of clamps.
> Now the handle comes together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when dry I thread a hole in the end of the handle so a threaded brass rod can be fitted in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The alignment pins are cut of app 2mm from the side, and then I tap then in with a hammer, to make them hold the sides together. (I made the holes taper to secure a firm hold).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy the threaded rod in, and filling the extra size of the hole with epoxy.
> That's why it's such a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy is dry, so time to get that handle back in shape.
> First the sides are sanded down on my disc sander.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then shaping; first with a file and then with different sanding wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And polishing with compounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAM!!!
> I just discover that the saw is a short version, that will not fit my blades…
> Ok I admit this I should have checked first!
> But lucky me - It is just possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So drilling a maximum hole and hammer in a pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes now my workshop is back to being not a wood shop again…
> Silver solder, and a burner, in this way it should become strong enough.
> (I guess I would be lost in the work shop of Schwarz, I need way more tools than he describe in that book, and he don't even have a hacksaw - lol).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pin a silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it Sodabowski !!!
> Laugh.
> I hope you are pleased, I spend about eight hours on this guy, choose to keep the handle out of respect for you, and the shape of the handle out of respect for the guy that made it, the shine and the polish is for me.
> I have no doubt what will be my favorite hacksaw now.
> Thank you for the gift.
> Now I will sit back in the chair and wait to see your post on your hand plane, I think I have earned it.
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some inspiration to others, that it can show that what might seem as trash to some can be a jewel to others.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Donna, one more thing. If the pitting is deep enough, you'll need a chemical to get the rust out of the pitting. You don't want to grind the metal away. It really depends on the piece. Like this piece, it needed evapo rust.


----------



## woodzy

mafe said:


> *Sodabowski's revenge, a gift from a French LJ friend.*
> 
> *Sodabowski's revenge.*
> A gift from a French LJ friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A strange pack arrives with the postman…
> I didn't order any keyboard…
> Was expecting a book…
> From UK…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok it was not a book…
> What the 'hack' is this?
> Ahhh yes, it is Sodabowski's revenge!!!
> Some time ago I gave our LJ buddy a challenge - I bought to him a old, really tired and rusty hand plane, because I knew he did not have one, the challenge was that he needed to fix it, and in this way become familiar with the plane, and how to tune a Stanley type hand plane (You can see it here: http://lumberjocks.com/Sodabowski/blog/23584 ).
> And so this hacksaw is his favor returned, the boomerang just got me.
> But I like a challenge Thomas so I'm in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sodabowski have a soft spot for Bakelite and this must be the reason for him to have chosen this saw since the handle is Bakelite - or perhaps it was simply the most rusty thing he could find on the web…
> Please notice how elegant the handle is attached, and the wonderful finish on this handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I have to let the blade go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the show must go on.
> Rust remover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wonderful…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 20 minutes the result is quite impressive.
> But still some rust to remove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After second round the result is impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some trims.
> (It was partly broken, so I cut of the not needed and make it a fixed size frame after).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I use a nylon wheel to touch it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left part after the nylon wheel.
> Right part after a extra tour with a polish past on a cotton wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice heavy metal…
> But what about that handle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First the surfaces need to be flat, they were cut with a handsaw before and looked awful…
> So I give them a spin on the disc sander, and as usually sand of some of my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mark the shape of the frame on to the two side shells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is now this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe goes milling…
> Yes for this job I need to learn to use my EMCO UNIMAT 3 for some milling so the saw frame can fit into the handle.
> It is great fun, and since I never tried to mill before, I learn a new thing here - yabadabadooo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result, a fine milled out space for the metal frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This setup is better - learning by doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy, two brass alignment pins and clamps - plenty of clamps.
> Now the handle comes together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when dry I thread a hole in the end of the handle so a threaded brass rod can be fitted in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The alignment pins are cut of app 2mm from the side, and then I tap then in with a hammer, to make them hold the sides together. (I made the holes taper to secure a firm hold).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy the threaded rod in, and filling the extra size of the hole with epoxy.
> That's why it's such a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoxy is dry, so time to get that handle back in shape.
> First the sides are sanded down on my disc sander.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then shaping; first with a file and then with different sanding wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And polishing with compounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAM!!!
> I just discover that the saw is a short version, that will not fit my blades…
> Ok I admit this I should have checked first!
> But lucky me - It is just possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So drilling a maximum hole and hammer in a pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes now my workshop is back to being not a wood shop again…
> Silver solder, and a burner, in this way it should become strong enough.
> (I guess I would be lost in the work shop of Schwarz, I need way more tools than he describe in that book, and he don't even have a hacksaw - lol).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pin a silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it Sodabowski !!!
> Laugh.
> I hope you are pleased, I spend about eight hours on this guy, choose to keep the handle out of respect for you, and the shape of the handle out of respect for the guy that made it, the shine and the polish is for me.
> I have no doubt what will be my favorite hacksaw now.
> Thank you for the gift.
> Now I will sit back in the chair and wait to see your post on your hand plane, I think I have earned it.
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some inspiration to others, that it can show that what might seem as trash to some can be a jewel to others.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Great workon that saw. Your blogs are always amazing and deserves the attention. 
What i really enjoy is the direction the conversations ofeten take.
I love tractors, when was about 8 my father sold our tractor. I was so upset. 
Everyone should have the opprtunity to ride a tractor at least once. Where i live, tractors and large farm equiptment is very common, but sadly the old boys are gone. Now the Big new John Deers roam the feilds, i'm sure thay drive like cadilacs. I'm also sure farmers are not crying for the good ol' days when working the feilds with those monsters.


----------



## mafe

*A pack arrived from Canada - Thank you shipwright.*

*A pack arrived from Canada*
Thank you shipwright.

Sometimes life smiles at us in ways we would never imagine.
Today was one of those days.

Some time ago our friend Paul 'shipwright' was showing some old prototype models from his shipwright work, one of these was a wonderful shaft holder made of mahogany and I fell in love with it and told Paul.

Paul is a man of action, so he offered me this model.
After much writing, Paul scratching his head for shipping, making it less heavy, gluing and so on - it left Canada by ship, destination Copenhagen, Denmark, MaFe.









And yesterday it happened!
It arrived here safe and sound.









Wuuuuuuuuuuuu.









Gaffa department, one of Paul's attempts to get it down in weight.









Unwrap, starting to see that wonderful mahogany.









Here we are, is that wonderful or what?
I think I will paint the epoxy with my favorite red, the red of the sea.









And here it is in its new home.
Among other things I love.

Thank you Paul, this will be in my heart and I will love to tell the story about how it got here in the future.

If there is morale to this story, it must be 'be careful what you wish for, you might just get it'.

As Paul said he wish it was him sailing that ocean, and yes I would have offered you to stay.

*The best of my thoughts to you and yours Paul,*
Mads


----------



## Sodabowski

mafe said:


> *A pack arrived from Canada - Thank you shipwright.*
> 
> *A pack arrived from Canada*
> Thank you shipwright.
> 
> Sometimes life smiles at us in ways we would never imagine.
> Today was one of those days.
> 
> Some time ago our friend Paul 'shipwright' was showing some old prototype models from his shipwright work, one of these was a wonderful shaft holder made of mahogany and I fell in love with it and told Paul.
> 
> Paul is a man of action, so he offered me this model.
> After much writing, Paul scratching his head for shipping, making it less heavy, gluing and so on - it left Canada by ship, destination Copenhagen, Denmark, MaFe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yesterday it happened!
> It arrived here safe and sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wuuuuuuuuuuuu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaffa department, one of Paul's attempts to get it down in weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unwrap, starting to see that wonderful mahogany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, is that wonderful or what?
> I think I will paint the epoxy with my favorite red, the red of the sea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is in its new home.
> Among other things I love.
> 
> Thank you Paul, this will be in my heart and I will love to tell the story about how it got here in the future.
> 
> If there is morale to this story, it must be 'be careful what you wish for, you might just get it'.
> 
> As Paul said he wish it was him sailing that ocean, and yes I would have offered you to stay.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts to you and yours Paul,*
> Mads


Yeah beware not to wish for the boat next time 

Another smile-inducing story


----------



## Kentuk55

mafe said:


> *A pack arrived from Canada - Thank you shipwright.*
> 
> *A pack arrived from Canada*
> Thank you shipwright.
> 
> Sometimes life smiles at us in ways we would never imagine.
> Today was one of those days.
> 
> Some time ago our friend Paul 'shipwright' was showing some old prototype models from his shipwright work, one of these was a wonderful shaft holder made of mahogany and I fell in love with it and told Paul.
> 
> Paul is a man of action, so he offered me this model.
> After much writing, Paul scratching his head for shipping, making it less heavy, gluing and so on - it left Canada by ship, destination Copenhagen, Denmark, MaFe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yesterday it happened!
> It arrived here safe and sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wuuuuuuuuuuuu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaffa department, one of Paul's attempts to get it down in weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unwrap, starting to see that wonderful mahogany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, is that wonderful or what?
> I think I will paint the epoxy with my favorite red, the red of the sea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is in its new home.
> Among other things I love.
> 
> Thank you Paul, this will be in my heart and I will love to tell the story about how it got here in the future.
> 
> If there is morale to this story, it must be 'be careful what you wish for, you might just get it'.
> 
> As Paul said he wish it was him sailing that ocean, and yes I would have offered you to stay.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts to you and yours Paul,*
> Mads


Christmas in July.


----------



## Jim Jakosh

mafe said:


> *A pack arrived from Canada - Thank you shipwright.*
> 
> *A pack arrived from Canada*
> Thank you shipwright.
> 
> Sometimes life smiles at us in ways we would never imagine.
> Today was one of those days.
> 
> Some time ago our friend Paul 'shipwright' was showing some old prototype models from his shipwright work, one of these was a wonderful shaft holder made of mahogany and I fell in love with it and told Paul.
> 
> Paul is a man of action, so he offered me this model.
> After much writing, Paul scratching his head for shipping, making it less heavy, gluing and so on - it left Canada by ship, destination Copenhagen, Denmark, MaFe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yesterday it happened!
> It arrived here safe and sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wuuuuuuuuuuuu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaffa department, one of Paul's attempts to get it down in weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unwrap, starting to see that wonderful mahogany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, is that wonderful or what?
> I think I will paint the epoxy with my favorite red, the red of the sea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is in its new home.
> Among other things I love.
> 
> Thank you Paul, this will be in my heart and I will love to tell the story about how it got here in the future.
> 
> If there is morale to this story, it must be 'be careful what you wish for, you might just get it'.
> 
> As Paul said he wish it was him sailing that ocean, and yes I would have offered you to stay.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts to you and yours Paul,*
> Mads


That is a great gift- especially since you showed interest in it. Mads, you are deserving of much after what you show us all on here!! It looks very nice with your nautical decor!!
Best of luck, my friend…................Jim

Paul. very nice gesture!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SPalm

mafe said:


> *A pack arrived from Canada - Thank you shipwright.*
> 
> *A pack arrived from Canada*
> Thank you shipwright.
> 
> Sometimes life smiles at us in ways we would never imagine.
> Today was one of those days.
> 
> Some time ago our friend Paul 'shipwright' was showing some old prototype models from his shipwright work, one of these was a wonderful shaft holder made of mahogany and I fell in love with it and told Paul.
> 
> Paul is a man of action, so he offered me this model.
> After much writing, Paul scratching his head for shipping, making it less heavy, gluing and so on - it left Canada by ship, destination Copenhagen, Denmark, MaFe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yesterday it happened!
> It arrived here safe and sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wuuuuuuuuuuuu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaffa department, one of Paul's attempts to get it down in weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unwrap, starting to see that wonderful mahogany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, is that wonderful or what?
> I think I will paint the epoxy with my favorite red, the red of the sea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is in its new home.
> Among other things I love.
> 
> Thank you Paul, this will be in my heart and I will love to tell the story about how it got here in the future.
> 
> If there is morale to this story, it must be 'be careful what you wish for, you might just get it'.
> 
> As Paul said he wish it was him sailing that ocean, and yes I would have offered you to stay.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts to you and yours Paul,*
> Mads


Ha.
That is just awesome. What a story.

Steve


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

mafe said:


> *A pack arrived from Canada - Thank you shipwright.*
> 
> *A pack arrived from Canada*
> Thank you shipwright.
> 
> Sometimes life smiles at us in ways we would never imagine.
> Today was one of those days.
> 
> Some time ago our friend Paul 'shipwright' was showing some old prototype models from his shipwright work, one of these was a wonderful shaft holder made of mahogany and I fell in love with it and told Paul.
> 
> Paul is a man of action, so he offered me this model.
> After much writing, Paul scratching his head for shipping, making it less heavy, gluing and so on - it left Canada by ship, destination Copenhagen, Denmark, MaFe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yesterday it happened!
> It arrived here safe and sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wuuuuuuuuuuuu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaffa department, one of Paul's attempts to get it down in weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unwrap, starting to see that wonderful mahogany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, is that wonderful or what?
> I think I will paint the epoxy with my favorite red, the red of the sea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is in its new home.
> Among other things I love.
> 
> Thank you Paul, this will be in my heart and I will love to tell the story about how it got here in the future.
> 
> If there is morale to this story, it must be 'be careful what you wish for, you might just get it'.
> 
> As Paul said he wish it was him sailing that ocean, and yes I would have offered you to stay.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts to you and yours Paul,*
> Mads


Nice gift!


----------



## sb194

mafe said:


> *A pack arrived from Canada - Thank you shipwright.*
> 
> *A pack arrived from Canada*
> Thank you shipwright.
> 
> Sometimes life smiles at us in ways we would never imagine.
> Today was one of those days.
> 
> Some time ago our friend Paul 'shipwright' was showing some old prototype models from his shipwright work, one of these was a wonderful shaft holder made of mahogany and I fell in love with it and told Paul.
> 
> Paul is a man of action, so he offered me this model.
> After much writing, Paul scratching his head for shipping, making it less heavy, gluing and so on - it left Canada by ship, destination Copenhagen, Denmark, MaFe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yesterday it happened!
> It arrived here safe and sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wuuuuuuuuuuuu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaffa department, one of Paul's attempts to get it down in weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unwrap, starting to see that wonderful mahogany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, is that wonderful or what?
> I think I will paint the epoxy with my favorite red, the red of the sea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is in its new home.
> Among other things I love.
> 
> Thank you Paul, this will be in my heart and I will love to tell the story about how it got here in the future.
> 
> If there is morale to this story, it must be 'be careful what you wish for, you might just get it'.
> 
> As Paul said he wish it was him sailing that ocean, and yes I would have offered you to stay.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts to you and yours Paul,*
> Mads


Simply awesome. Mads, you always have the best blogs.

Sean


----------



## longgone

mafe said:


> *A pack arrived from Canada - Thank you shipwright.*
> 
> *A pack arrived from Canada*
> Thank you shipwright.
> 
> Sometimes life smiles at us in ways we would never imagine.
> Today was one of those days.
> 
> Some time ago our friend Paul 'shipwright' was showing some old prototype models from his shipwright work, one of these was a wonderful shaft holder made of mahogany and I fell in love with it and told Paul.
> 
> Paul is a man of action, so he offered me this model.
> After much writing, Paul scratching his head for shipping, making it less heavy, gluing and so on - it left Canada by ship, destination Copenhagen, Denmark, MaFe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yesterday it happened!
> It arrived here safe and sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wuuuuuuuuuuuu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaffa department, one of Paul's attempts to get it down in weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unwrap, starting to see that wonderful mahogany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, is that wonderful or what?
> I think I will paint the epoxy with my favorite red, the red of the sea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is in its new home.
> Among other things I love.
> 
> Thank you Paul, this will be in my heart and I will love to tell the story about how it got here in the future.
> 
> If there is morale to this story, it must be 'be careful what you wish for, you might just get it'.
> 
> As Paul said he wish it was him sailing that ocean, and yes I would have offered you to stay.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts to you and yours Paul,*
> Mads


It is difficult to decide what is more important amd meaningful….the gift or the thought behind the gift.


----------



## Schwieb

mafe said:


> *A pack arrived from Canada - Thank you shipwright.*
> 
> *A pack arrived from Canada*
> Thank you shipwright.
> 
> Sometimes life smiles at us in ways we would never imagine.
> Today was one of those days.
> 
> Some time ago our friend Paul 'shipwright' was showing some old prototype models from his shipwright work, one of these was a wonderful shaft holder made of mahogany and I fell in love with it and told Paul.
> 
> Paul is a man of action, so he offered me this model.
> After much writing, Paul scratching his head for shipping, making it less heavy, gluing and so on - it left Canada by ship, destination Copenhagen, Denmark, MaFe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yesterday it happened!
> It arrived here safe and sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wuuuuuuuuuuuu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaffa department, one of Paul's attempts to get it down in weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unwrap, starting to see that wonderful mahogany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, is that wonderful or what?
> I think I will paint the epoxy with my favorite red, the red of the sea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is in its new home.
> Among other things I love.
> 
> Thank you Paul, this will be in my heart and I will love to tell the story about how it got here in the future.
> 
> If there is morale to this story, it must be 'be careful what you wish for, you might just get it'.
> 
> As Paul said he wish it was him sailing that ocean, and yes I would have offered you to stay.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts to you and yours Paul,*
> Mads


Great story and a well deserving recipient. Paul Miller is one of the really good guys on LJs. Really neat!


----------



## shipwright

mafe said:


> *A pack arrived from Canada - Thank you shipwright.*
> 
> *A pack arrived from Canada*
> Thank you shipwright.
> 
> Sometimes life smiles at us in ways we would never imagine.
> Today was one of those days.
> 
> Some time ago our friend Paul 'shipwright' was showing some old prototype models from his shipwright work, one of these was a wonderful shaft holder made of mahogany and I fell in love with it and told Paul.
> 
> Paul is a man of action, so he offered me this model.
> After much writing, Paul scratching his head for shipping, making it less heavy, gluing and so on - it left Canada by ship, destination Copenhagen, Denmark, MaFe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yesterday it happened!
> It arrived here safe and sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wuuuuuuuuuuuu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaffa department, one of Paul's attempts to get it down in weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unwrap, starting to see that wonderful mahogany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, is that wonderful or what?
> I think I will paint the epoxy with my favorite red, the red of the sea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is in its new home.
> Among other things I love.
> 
> Thank you Paul, this will be in my heart and I will love to tell the story about how it got here in the future.
> 
> If there is morale to this story, it must be 'be careful what you wish for, you might just get it'.
> 
> As Paul said he wish it was him sailing that ocean, and yes I would have offered you to stay.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts to you and yours Paul,*
> Mads


Hi Mads

I'm glad to hear it arrived in one piece (OK two pieces) and I'm somewhat relieved that you weren't disappointed. As a pattern for a bronze casting, its purpose was never to be beautiful to look at. However it does have an interesting story to tell and is now in the hands of one of the great story tellers.

A good match I think.


----------



## Maveric777

mafe said:


> *A pack arrived from Canada - Thank you shipwright.*
> 
> *A pack arrived from Canada*
> Thank you shipwright.
> 
> Sometimes life smiles at us in ways we would never imagine.
> Today was one of those days.
> 
> Some time ago our friend Paul 'shipwright' was showing some old prototype models from his shipwright work, one of these was a wonderful shaft holder made of mahogany and I fell in love with it and told Paul.
> 
> Paul is a man of action, so he offered me this model.
> After much writing, Paul scratching his head for shipping, making it less heavy, gluing and so on - it left Canada by ship, destination Copenhagen, Denmark, MaFe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yesterday it happened!
> It arrived here safe and sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wuuuuuuuuuuuu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaffa department, one of Paul's attempts to get it down in weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unwrap, starting to see that wonderful mahogany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, is that wonderful or what?
> I think I will paint the epoxy with my favorite red, the red of the sea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is in its new home.
> Among other things I love.
> 
> Thank you Paul, this will be in my heart and I will love to tell the story about how it got here in the future.
> 
> If there is morale to this story, it must be 'be careful what you wish for, you might just get it'.
> 
> As Paul said he wish it was him sailing that ocean, and yes I would have offered you to stay.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts to you and yours Paul,*
> Mads


Big smile…


----------



## stefang

mafe said:


> *A pack arrived from Canada - Thank you shipwright.*
> 
> *A pack arrived from Canada*
> Thank you shipwright.
> 
> Sometimes life smiles at us in ways we would never imagine.
> Today was one of those days.
> 
> Some time ago our friend Paul 'shipwright' was showing some old prototype models from his shipwright work, one of these was a wonderful shaft holder made of mahogany and I fell in love with it and told Paul.
> 
> Paul is a man of action, so he offered me this model.
> After much writing, Paul scratching his head for shipping, making it less heavy, gluing and so on - it left Canada by ship, destination Copenhagen, Denmark, MaFe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yesterday it happened!
> It arrived here safe and sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wuuuuuuuuuuuu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaffa department, one of Paul's attempts to get it down in weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unwrap, starting to see that wonderful mahogany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, is that wonderful or what?
> I think I will paint the epoxy with my favorite red, the red of the sea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is in its new home.
> Among other things I love.
> 
> Thank you Paul, this will be in my heart and I will love to tell the story about how it got here in the future.
> 
> If there is morale to this story, it must be 'be careful what you wish for, you might just get it'.
> 
> As Paul said he wish it was him sailing that ocean, and yes I would have offered you to stay.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts to you and yours Paul,*
> Mads


Very nice of Paul (Shipwright). I would say that I think Paul to be fair should send a gift to all Lumberjocks, but I realize the freight costs might get out of hand, lol. A well deserved gift for an LJ member who has shared so much with with all of us.


----------



## lew

mafe said:


> *A pack arrived from Canada - Thank you shipwright.*
> 
> *A pack arrived from Canada*
> Thank you shipwright.
> 
> Sometimes life smiles at us in ways we would never imagine.
> Today was one of those days.
> 
> Some time ago our friend Paul 'shipwright' was showing some old prototype models from his shipwright work, one of these was a wonderful shaft holder made of mahogany and I fell in love with it and told Paul.
> 
> Paul is a man of action, so he offered me this model.
> After much writing, Paul scratching his head for shipping, making it less heavy, gluing and so on - it left Canada by ship, destination Copenhagen, Denmark, MaFe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yesterday it happened!
> It arrived here safe and sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wuuuuuuuuuuuu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaffa department, one of Paul's attempts to get it down in weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unwrap, starting to see that wonderful mahogany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, is that wonderful or what?
> I think I will paint the epoxy with my favorite red, the red of the sea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is in its new home.
> Among other things I love.
> 
> Thank you Paul, this will be in my heart and I will love to tell the story about how it got here in the future.
> 
> If there is morale to this story, it must be 'be careful what you wish for, you might just get it'.
> 
> As Paul said he wish it was him sailing that ocean, and yes I would have offered you to stay.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts to you and yours Paul,*
> Mads


A beloved gift from one Master to another.


----------



## phtaylor36

mafe said:


> *A pack arrived from Canada - Thank you shipwright.*
> 
> *A pack arrived from Canada*
> Thank you shipwright.
> 
> Sometimes life smiles at us in ways we would never imagine.
> Today was one of those days.
> 
> Some time ago our friend Paul 'shipwright' was showing some old prototype models from his shipwright work, one of these was a wonderful shaft holder made of mahogany and I fell in love with it and told Paul.
> 
> Paul is a man of action, so he offered me this model.
> After much writing, Paul scratching his head for shipping, making it less heavy, gluing and so on - it left Canada by ship, destination Copenhagen, Denmark, MaFe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yesterday it happened!
> It arrived here safe and sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wuuuuuuuuuuuu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaffa department, one of Paul's attempts to get it down in weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unwrap, starting to see that wonderful mahogany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, is that wonderful or what?
> I think I will paint the epoxy with my favorite red, the red of the sea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is in its new home.
> Among other things I love.
> 
> Thank you Paul, this will be in my heart and I will love to tell the story about how it got here in the future.
> 
> If there is morale to this story, it must be 'be careful what you wish for, you might just get it'.
> 
> As Paul said he wish it was him sailing that ocean, and yes I would have offered you to stay.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts to you and yours Paul,*
> Mads


How wonderful. Gifts of advice and gifts to remember.


----------



## BertFlores58

mafe said:


> *A pack arrived from Canada - Thank you shipwright.*
> 
> *A pack arrived from Canada*
> Thank you shipwright.
> 
> Sometimes life smiles at us in ways we would never imagine.
> Today was one of those days.
> 
> Some time ago our friend Paul 'shipwright' was showing some old prototype models from his shipwright work, one of these was a wonderful shaft holder made of mahogany and I fell in love with it and told Paul.
> 
> Paul is a man of action, so he offered me this model.
> After much writing, Paul scratching his head for shipping, making it less heavy, gluing and so on - it left Canada by ship, destination Copenhagen, Denmark, MaFe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yesterday it happened!
> It arrived here safe and sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wuuuuuuuuuuuu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaffa department, one of Paul's attempts to get it down in weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unwrap, starting to see that wonderful mahogany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, is that wonderful or what?
> I think I will paint the epoxy with my favorite red, the red of the sea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is in its new home.
> Among other things I love.
> 
> Thank you Paul, this will be in my heart and I will love to tell the story about how it got here in the future.
> 
> If there is morale to this story, it must be 'be careful what you wish for, you might just get it'.
> 
> As Paul said he wish it was him sailing that ocean, and yes I would have offered you to stay.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts to you and yours Paul,*
> Mads


The other side of Paul and Mads, Paul being a gifted giftgiver and Mads the guy who deserved to have one. Am happy for both of you. Keep it going. Thanks for letting me know the technique… a hard lesson to learn… a big smile for both.


----------



## alba

mafe said:


> *A pack arrived from Canada - Thank you shipwright.*
> 
> *A pack arrived from Canada*
> Thank you shipwright.
> 
> Sometimes life smiles at us in ways we would never imagine.
> Today was one of those days.
> 
> Some time ago our friend Paul 'shipwright' was showing some old prototype models from his shipwright work, one of these was a wonderful shaft holder made of mahogany and I fell in love with it and told Paul.
> 
> Paul is a man of action, so he offered me this model.
> After much writing, Paul scratching his head for shipping, making it less heavy, gluing and so on - it left Canada by ship, destination Copenhagen, Denmark, MaFe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yesterday it happened!
> It arrived here safe and sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wuuuuuuuuuuuu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaffa department, one of Paul's attempts to get it down in weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unwrap, starting to see that wonderful mahogany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, is that wonderful or what?
> I think I will paint the epoxy with my favorite red, the red of the sea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is in its new home.
> Among other things I love.
> 
> Thank you Paul, this will be in my heart and I will love to tell the story about how it got here in the future.
> 
> If there is morale to this story, it must be 'be careful what you wish for, you might just get it'.
> 
> As Paul said he wish it was him sailing that ocean, and yes I would have offered you to stay.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts to you and yours Paul,*
> Mads


Mads Paul,

I think the sea trip was great, and

a great story of two LJ buddies


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *A pack arrived from Canada - Thank you shipwright.*
> 
> *A pack arrived from Canada*
> Thank you shipwright.
> 
> Sometimes life smiles at us in ways we would never imagine.
> Today was one of those days.
> 
> Some time ago our friend Paul 'shipwright' was showing some old prototype models from his shipwright work, one of these was a wonderful shaft holder made of mahogany and I fell in love with it and told Paul.
> 
> Paul is a man of action, so he offered me this model.
> After much writing, Paul scratching his head for shipping, making it less heavy, gluing and so on - it left Canada by ship, destination Copenhagen, Denmark, MaFe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yesterday it happened!
> It arrived here safe and sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wuuuuuuuuuuuu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaffa department, one of Paul's attempts to get it down in weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unwrap, starting to see that wonderful mahogany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, is that wonderful or what?
> I think I will paint the epoxy with my favorite red, the red of the sea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is in its new home.
> Among other things I love.
> 
> Thank you Paul, this will be in my heart and I will love to tell the story about how it got here in the future.
> 
> If there is morale to this story, it must be 'be careful what you wish for, you might just get it'.
> 
> As Paul said he wish it was him sailing that ocean, and yes I would have offered you to stay.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts to you and yours Paul,*
> Mads












I made the painting of the epoxy, think it became really nice, the kids also.
Thank you again Paul, I am so happy for this gesture.
Best thoughts from my heart,
Mads


----------



## mafe

*Soviet USSR equal Stanley #5 1/2 gift from Ukranian LJ George*

*Soviet USSR equal Stanley #5 1/2 gift from Ukrainian LJ George*
Thank you George.









Soviet equal Stanley #5 1/2 as it arrived in the box.

I said it before - if we knew how amazing life can be we would not believe it!.
This story is just one more prove that kindness really exists and that life can take magic turns.










*Old times:*
My grandfather Ole (photo) was a naval military man, high range, working in Washington for five years as a military attaché for the Danish government, but even more interesting he was the chief of the secret Danish cold war force fortress in the old days where we were shadow fighting the Soviet as I think all can remember.
Why do I tell that?
To say that all is possible, since that time the cold war ended (1989), the walls were broken down and a new open world emerged from this, and this is what made this story possible to ever happen. Ohhh yes and the internet.

*New times:*
Some time ago I made a blog about how to set up Japanese hand planes Kanna.
Fellow LJ George Ukrainian military officer had read this and he asked me kindly in a mail if he would be allowed to translate this blog into Russian and post it on a Russian wood site where he is also a member and he and some friends were interested in this.
Since I believe in sharing I said yes and that it would just make me happy and proud that others could learn from my journey down the woodworking road.

The blog in Russian:
Go to gogakot Больше 50 сообщений








Press here.

Internet forum site or public site for Russian-speaking people who love to play with wood. 
Notice my new name: Мадса (MaFe).

This lead to George and I talking planes and he kindly offered me a Soviet equal Stanley #5 1/2, and those of you who know me also know I have a huge curiosity for tools and a soft spot for planes from all over the planet, so I thanked him yes.
OMG a Soviet equal Stanley #5 that is so cool!!!
He had an old unused one that was greased up, a little rusty but all new.

Next was to get the plane to Denmark where I live, the shipping was so expensive that George decided to look for alternative transportation and all of a sudden after some months I received a mail that a plane was traveling to Denmark from Ukraine in a car… And few days later I received a mail from my uncle in Jutland that two men had come to his house with a pack for me!
Press here to see the journey of 2500 Kilometer it had made:

Here you can read about where George comes from:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ukraine
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiev
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dnipropetrovsk









I was on vacation in Jutland (part of Denmark) and we passed my uncles place to pick up my pack from George.
So here is my uncle, he is trained a forester (I think it's called), he is standing in front of sheds he build himself and my father had made the drawings for him so wood runs in the family.
Thank you Henrik for helping me on this one.









Here in front is the Soviet equal Stanley#5 plane from George.
The plane in numbers:
Sole: 37,8×8 cm / 14,9×3,15 inches
Blade 6,5 cm / 2,5 inch.
Weight, 3 kilo / 6.6 pounds.
Original Stanley #5 1/2 Jack plane, 15"L, 2 1/4"W, 6 3/4lbs.
(In the back a Marples rebate plane I just got from England, but this I will tell about another day).









Here the sole, not as bad as it looks since it is more machine grease than rust you see.









The handle is made of brown Bakelite (it seems).









The knob of black.









Notice how big the adjustment wheel is.









So first step is to take it apart.
I am to my surprise finding out the frog and the lever cap is made from aluminum.
This explains why the weight of the plane is the same as the original even though it is heavier in the body casting.









Then some cleaning to remove the worst grease and rust.









Plane after first cleaning.
The body is pitted with rust and the paint quite thin so I decide to repaint it.









Masking tape.









Sanding and degrease.









Primer.









While the paint dries I flatten the bed of the frog.
Sandpaper on glass plate.









Painting some details…









Final paint on the body, I choose a dark gray to stay close to the original.









Flatten the lever cap end to secure a good grip.
Notice the paint detail…









The handle and knob are polished and given some car shine.









Blade is bend as George had told me.
No problem, fixed fast with a hammer.









Time to sharpen and see the quality of the blade.









Almost Japanese…
Hollow.
Back fast flattened, really cool.









I want a 30 degree angler so I need some sharpening.
A lot…
The steel is really hard, this is a good sign.









I take a pause and flatten the chip breaker on glass and sandpaper.









Fine like this.
Full contact.









The plane put back together again.
Now I can lap the sole and sides on a glass plate.









And some more sharpening.
A few hundred strokes…









Side after lapping.









Sole after lapping.









And here it is!
Fully restored.









U11P model…
I guess.









And from the back.
I think it became quite elegant.









Paint detail…
Some would have chosen a red star.
I choose a red heart.
For love and believe in peace and friendships.
The cold war is over, kindness has replaced it.
My grandfather is dead, may he rest in peace, I am sure he would have been happy and proud of this story.
Thank you George for making this possible.









Shiny sole ready for planing.









Might need to open the mouth a little since it is really tight, but this is a lot better than the upper side.









I will name the plane George.









Here I am Мадса with my favorite pipe, a whiskey and in a good chair, smiling and sending you and the whole world a smile and a peaceful thought.

*UPDATE 28 AUGUST2012*









The mouth was too tight so the shaves got stuck.
This is easy solved with a metal file or a multi tool.









Then some adjustment and finish.









And the mouth is better…









Yeps, fine shaves in relatively hard wood.









Looks good, perhaps it could use a little more opening, but this will do for now.









So here you are George, shaves that brings smiles.
Thank you.

News from George:
These symbols are Russian, Ц11Р in translation this is "Price is 11 Soviet Roubles". In those times when that palne was made (probably 1970-1980) my father, an engineer with specialist diplom has had month salary near 140 roubles. And he has received this salary only after 5 years of work on his plant.

Thank you George for all the nice words we have exchanged I will here bring a few:
Here in Ukraine where I live or in Russian all tools are imported and are very priced. 
Currently we have not our producer of woodworking handtools. On the fleamarket people can buy old Soviet era made planes (I have bought these) near 6-8 USD per plane, or old Soviet chisels near 2-3 USD. 
Here exists a little people who work by handtools. Big shops use machines for gain profit and little use hand tools.
Only a few people buy contemporary handplanes, saw etc.
Sadly it is the same song in Denmark.

*The best of my thoughts to you and yours George,*
Mads


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Soviet USSR equal Stanley #5 1/2 gift from Ukranian LJ George*
> 
> *Soviet USSR equal Stanley #5 1/2 gift from Ukrainian LJ George*
> Thank you George.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soviet equal Stanley #5 1/2 as it arrived in the box.
> 
> I said it before - if we knew how amazing life can be we would not believe it!.
> This story is just one more prove that kindness really exists and that life can take magic turns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Old times:*
> My grandfather Ole (photo) was a naval military man, high range, working in Washington for five years as a military attaché for the Danish government, but even more interesting he was the chief of the secret Danish cold war force fortress in the old days where we were shadow fighting the Soviet as I think all can remember.
> Why do I tell that?
> To say that all is possible, since that time the cold war ended (1989), the walls were broken down and a new open world emerged from this, and this is what made this story possible to ever happen. Ohhh yes and the internet.
> 
> *New times:*
> Some time ago I made a blog about how to set up Japanese hand planes Kanna.
> Fellow LJ George Ukrainian military officer had read this and he asked me kindly in a mail if he would be allowed to translate this blog into Russian and post it on a Russian wood site where he is also a member and he and some friends were interested in this.
> Since I believe in sharing I said yes and that it would just make me happy and proud that others could learn from my journey down the woodworking road.
> 
> The blog in Russian:
> Go to gogakot Больше 50 сообщений
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press here.
> 
> Internet forum site or public site for Russian-speaking people who love to play with wood.
> Notice my new name: Мадса (MaFe).
> 
> This lead to George and I talking planes and he kindly offered me a Soviet equal Stanley #5 1/2, and those of you who know me also know I have a huge curiosity for tools and a soft spot for planes from all over the planet, so I thanked him yes.
> OMG a Soviet equal Stanley #5 that is so cool!!!
> He had an old unused one that was greased up, a little rusty but all new.
> 
> Next was to get the plane to Denmark where I live, the shipping was so expensive that George decided to look for alternative transportation and all of a sudden after some months I received a mail that a plane was traveling to Denmark from Ukraine in a car… And few days later I received a mail from my uncle in Jutland that two men had come to his house with a pack for me!
> Press here to see the journey of 2500 Kilometer it had made:
> 
> Here you can read about where George comes from:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ukraine
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiev
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dnipropetrovsk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on vacation in Jutland (part of Denmark) and we passed my uncles place to pick up my pack from George.
> So here is my uncle, he is trained a forester (I think it's called), he is standing in front of sheds he build himself and my father had made the drawings for him so wood runs in the family.
> Thank you Henrik for helping me on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in front is the Soviet equal Stanley#5 plane from George.
> The plane in numbers:
> Sole: 37,8×8 cm / 14,9×3,15 inches
> Blade 6,5 cm / 2,5 inch.
> Weight, 3 kilo / 6.6 pounds.
> Original Stanley #5 1/2 Jack plane, 15"L, 2 1/4"W, 6 3/4lbs.
> (In the back a Marples rebate plane I just got from England, but this I will tell about another day).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the sole, not as bad as it looks since it is more machine grease than rust you see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle is made of brown Bakelite (it seems).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The knob of black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how big the adjustment wheel is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first step is to take it apart.
> I am to my surprise finding out the frog and the lever cap is made from aluminum.
> This explains why the weight of the plane is the same as the original even though it is heavier in the body casting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some cleaning to remove the worst grease and rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plane after first cleaning.
> The body is pitted with rust and the paint quite thin so I decide to repaint it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masking tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanding and degrease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the paint dries I flatten the bed of the frog.
> Sandpaper on glass plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painting some details…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final paint on the body, I choose a dark gray to stay close to the original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flatten the lever cap end to secure a good grip.
> Notice the paint detail…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle and knob are polished and given some car shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blade is bend as George had told me.
> No problem, fixed fast with a hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to sharpen and see the quality of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost Japanese…
> Hollow.
> Back fast flattened, really cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a 30 degree angler so I need some sharpening.
> A lot…
> The steel is really hard, this is a good sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take a pause and flatten the chip breaker on glass and sandpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine like this.
> Full contact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plane put back together again.
> Now I can lap the sole and sides on a glass plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some more sharpening.
> A few hundred strokes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side after lapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sole after lapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is!
> Fully restored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U11P model…
> I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from the back.
> I think it became quite elegant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paint detail…
> Some would have chosen a red star.
> I choose a red heart.
> For love and believe in peace and friendships.
> The cold war is over, kindness has replaced it.
> My grandfather is dead, may he rest in peace, I am sure he would have been happy and proud of this story.
> Thank you George for making this possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiny sole ready for planing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might need to open the mouth a little since it is really tight, but this is a lot better than the upper side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will name the plane George.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am Мадса with my favorite pipe, a whiskey and in a good chair, smiling and sending you and the whole world a smile and a peaceful thought.
> 
> *UPDATE 28 AUGUST2012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mouth was too tight so the shaves got stuck.
> This is easy solved with a metal file or a multi tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some adjustment and finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the mouth is better…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeps, fine shaves in relatively hard wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, perhaps it could use a little more opening, but this will do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here you are George, shaves that brings smiles.
> Thank you.
> 
> News from George:
> These symbols are Russian, Ц11Р in translation this is "Price is 11 Soviet Roubles". In those times when that palne was made (probably 1970-1980) my father, an engineer with specialist diplom has had month salary near 140 roubles. And he has received this salary only after 5 years of work on his plant.
> 
> Thank you George for all the nice words we have exchanged I will here bring a few:
> Here in Ukraine where I live or in Russian all tools are imported and are very priced.
> Currently we have not our producer of woodworking handtools. On the fleamarket people can buy old Soviet era made planes (I have bought these) near 6-8 USD per plane, or old Soviet chisels near 2-3 USD.
> Here exists a little people who work by handtools. Big shops use machines for gain profit and little use hand tools.
> Only a few people buy contemporary handplanes, saw etc.
> Sadly it is the same song in Denmark.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts to you and yours George,*
> Mads


George if you have any info on the plane I will be happy to know it.
Producer, name and so…


----------



## alba

mafe said:


> *Soviet USSR equal Stanley #5 1/2 gift from Ukranian LJ George*
> 
> *Soviet USSR equal Stanley #5 1/2 gift from Ukrainian LJ George*
> Thank you George.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soviet equal Stanley #5 1/2 as it arrived in the box.
> 
> I said it before - if we knew how amazing life can be we would not believe it!.
> This story is just one more prove that kindness really exists and that life can take magic turns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Old times:*
> My grandfather Ole (photo) was a naval military man, high range, working in Washington for five years as a military attaché for the Danish government, but even more interesting he was the chief of the secret Danish cold war force fortress in the old days where we were shadow fighting the Soviet as I think all can remember.
> Why do I tell that?
> To say that all is possible, since that time the cold war ended (1989), the walls were broken down and a new open world emerged from this, and this is what made this story possible to ever happen. Ohhh yes and the internet.
> 
> *New times:*
> Some time ago I made a blog about how to set up Japanese hand planes Kanna.
> Fellow LJ George Ukrainian military officer had read this and he asked me kindly in a mail if he would be allowed to translate this blog into Russian and post it on a Russian wood site where he is also a member and he and some friends were interested in this.
> Since I believe in sharing I said yes and that it would just make me happy and proud that others could learn from my journey down the woodworking road.
> 
> The blog in Russian:
> Go to gogakot Больше 50 сообщений
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press here.
> 
> Internet forum site or public site for Russian-speaking people who love to play with wood.
> Notice my new name: Мадса (MaFe).
> 
> This lead to George and I talking planes and he kindly offered me a Soviet equal Stanley #5 1/2, and those of you who know me also know I have a huge curiosity for tools and a soft spot for planes from all over the planet, so I thanked him yes.
> OMG a Soviet equal Stanley #5 that is so cool!!!
> He had an old unused one that was greased up, a little rusty but all new.
> 
> Next was to get the plane to Denmark where I live, the shipping was so expensive that George decided to look for alternative transportation and all of a sudden after some months I received a mail that a plane was traveling to Denmark from Ukraine in a car… And few days later I received a mail from my uncle in Jutland that two men had come to his house with a pack for me!
> Press here to see the journey of 2500 Kilometer it had made:
> 
> Here you can read about where George comes from:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ukraine
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiev
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dnipropetrovsk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on vacation in Jutland (part of Denmark) and we passed my uncles place to pick up my pack from George.
> So here is my uncle, he is trained a forester (I think it's called), he is standing in front of sheds he build himself and my father had made the drawings for him so wood runs in the family.
> Thank you Henrik for helping me on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in front is the Soviet equal Stanley#5 plane from George.
> The plane in numbers:
> Sole: 37,8×8 cm / 14,9×3,15 inches
> Blade 6,5 cm / 2,5 inch.
> Weight, 3 kilo / 6.6 pounds.
> Original Stanley #5 1/2 Jack plane, 15"L, 2 1/4"W, 6 3/4lbs.
> (In the back a Marples rebate plane I just got from England, but this I will tell about another day).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the sole, not as bad as it looks since it is more machine grease than rust you see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle is made of brown Bakelite (it seems).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The knob of black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how big the adjustment wheel is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first step is to take it apart.
> I am to my surprise finding out the frog and the lever cap is made from aluminum.
> This explains why the weight of the plane is the same as the original even though it is heavier in the body casting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some cleaning to remove the worst grease and rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plane after first cleaning.
> The body is pitted with rust and the paint quite thin so I decide to repaint it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masking tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanding and degrease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the paint dries I flatten the bed of the frog.
> Sandpaper on glass plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painting some details…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final paint on the body, I choose a dark gray to stay close to the original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flatten the lever cap end to secure a good grip.
> Notice the paint detail…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle and knob are polished and given some car shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blade is bend as George had told me.
> No problem, fixed fast with a hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to sharpen and see the quality of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost Japanese…
> Hollow.
> Back fast flattened, really cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a 30 degree angler so I need some sharpening.
> A lot…
> The steel is really hard, this is a good sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take a pause and flatten the chip breaker on glass and sandpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine like this.
> Full contact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plane put back together again.
> Now I can lap the sole and sides on a glass plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some more sharpening.
> A few hundred strokes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side after lapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sole after lapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is!
> Fully restored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U11P model…
> I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from the back.
> I think it became quite elegant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paint detail…
> Some would have chosen a red star.
> I choose a red heart.
> For love and believe in peace and friendships.
> The cold war is over, kindness has replaced it.
> My grandfather is dead, may he rest in peace, I am sure he would have been happy and proud of this story.
> Thank you George for making this possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiny sole ready for planing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might need to open the mouth a little since it is really tight, but this is a lot better than the upper side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will name the plane George.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am Мадса with my favorite pipe, a whiskey and in a good chair, smiling and sending you and the whole world a smile and a peaceful thought.
> 
> *UPDATE 28 AUGUST2012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mouth was too tight so the shaves got stuck.
> This is easy solved with a metal file or a multi tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some adjustment and finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the mouth is better…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeps, fine shaves in relatively hard wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, perhaps it could use a little more opening, but this will do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here you are George, shaves that brings smiles.
> Thank you.
> 
> News from George:
> These symbols are Russian, Ц11Р in translation this is "Price is 11 Soviet Roubles". In those times when that palne was made (probably 1970-1980) my father, an engineer with specialist diplom has had month salary near 140 roubles. And he has received this salary only after 5 years of work on his plant.
> 
> Thank you George for all the nice words we have exchanged I will here bring a few:
> Here in Ukraine where I live or in Russian all tools are imported and are very priced.
> Currently we have not our producer of woodworking handtools. On the fleamarket people can buy old Soviet era made planes (I have bought these) near 6-8 USD per plane, or old Soviet chisels near 2-3 USD.
> Here exists a little people who work by handtools. Big shops use machines for gain profit and little use hand tools.
> Only a few people buy contemporary handplanes, saw etc.
> Sadly it is the same song in Denmark.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts to you and yours George,*
> Mads


Mads & George,

thank you for a wonderful story and

a great plane

jamie


----------



## 58j35bonanza

mafe said:


> *Soviet USSR equal Stanley #5 1/2 gift from Ukranian LJ George*
> 
> *Soviet USSR equal Stanley #5 1/2 gift from Ukrainian LJ George*
> Thank you George.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soviet equal Stanley #5 1/2 as it arrived in the box.
> 
> I said it before - if we knew how amazing life can be we would not believe it!.
> This story is just one more prove that kindness really exists and that life can take magic turns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Old times:*
> My grandfather Ole (photo) was a naval military man, high range, working in Washington for five years as a military attaché for the Danish government, but even more interesting he was the chief of the secret Danish cold war force fortress in the old days where we were shadow fighting the Soviet as I think all can remember.
> Why do I tell that?
> To say that all is possible, since that time the cold war ended (1989), the walls were broken down and a new open world emerged from this, and this is what made this story possible to ever happen. Ohhh yes and the internet.
> 
> *New times:*
> Some time ago I made a blog about how to set up Japanese hand planes Kanna.
> Fellow LJ George Ukrainian military officer had read this and he asked me kindly in a mail if he would be allowed to translate this blog into Russian and post it on a Russian wood site where he is also a member and he and some friends were interested in this.
> Since I believe in sharing I said yes and that it would just make me happy and proud that others could learn from my journey down the woodworking road.
> 
> The blog in Russian:
> Go to gogakot Больше 50 сообщений
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press here.
> 
> Internet forum site or public site for Russian-speaking people who love to play with wood.
> Notice my new name: Мадса (MaFe).
> 
> This lead to George and I talking planes and he kindly offered me a Soviet equal Stanley #5 1/2, and those of you who know me also know I have a huge curiosity for tools and a soft spot for planes from all over the planet, so I thanked him yes.
> OMG a Soviet equal Stanley #5 that is so cool!!!
> He had an old unused one that was greased up, a little rusty but all new.
> 
> Next was to get the plane to Denmark where I live, the shipping was so expensive that George decided to look for alternative transportation and all of a sudden after some months I received a mail that a plane was traveling to Denmark from Ukraine in a car… And few days later I received a mail from my uncle in Jutland that two men had come to his house with a pack for me!
> Press here to see the journey of 2500 Kilometer it had made:
> 
> Here you can read about where George comes from:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ukraine
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiev
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dnipropetrovsk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on vacation in Jutland (part of Denmark) and we passed my uncles place to pick up my pack from George.
> So here is my uncle, he is trained a forester (I think it's called), he is standing in front of sheds he build himself and my father had made the drawings for him so wood runs in the family.
> Thank you Henrik for helping me on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in front is the Soviet equal Stanley#5 plane from George.
> The plane in numbers:
> Sole: 37,8×8 cm / 14,9×3,15 inches
> Blade 6,5 cm / 2,5 inch.
> Weight, 3 kilo / 6.6 pounds.
> Original Stanley #5 1/2 Jack plane, 15"L, 2 1/4"W, 6 3/4lbs.
> (In the back a Marples rebate plane I just got from England, but this I will tell about another day).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the sole, not as bad as it looks since it is more machine grease than rust you see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle is made of brown Bakelite (it seems).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The knob of black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how big the adjustment wheel is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first step is to take it apart.
> I am to my surprise finding out the frog and the lever cap is made from aluminum.
> This explains why the weight of the plane is the same as the original even though it is heavier in the body casting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some cleaning to remove the worst grease and rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plane after first cleaning.
> The body is pitted with rust and the paint quite thin so I decide to repaint it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masking tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanding and degrease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the paint dries I flatten the bed of the frog.
> Sandpaper on glass plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painting some details…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final paint on the body, I choose a dark gray to stay close to the original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flatten the lever cap end to secure a good grip.
> Notice the paint detail…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle and knob are polished and given some car shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blade is bend as George had told me.
> No problem, fixed fast with a hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to sharpen and see the quality of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost Japanese…
> Hollow.
> Back fast flattened, really cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a 30 degree angler so I need some sharpening.
> A lot…
> The steel is really hard, this is a good sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take a pause and flatten the chip breaker on glass and sandpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine like this.
> Full contact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plane put back together again.
> Now I can lap the sole and sides on a glass plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some more sharpening.
> A few hundred strokes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side after lapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sole after lapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is!
> Fully restored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U11P model…
> I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from the back.
> I think it became quite elegant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paint detail…
> Some would have chosen a red star.
> I choose a red heart.
> For love and believe in peace and friendships.
> The cold war is over, kindness has replaced it.
> My grandfather is dead, may he rest in peace, I am sure he would have been happy and proud of this story.
> Thank you George for making this possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiny sole ready for planing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might need to open the mouth a little since it is really tight, but this is a lot better than the upper side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will name the plane George.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am Мадса with my favorite pipe, a whiskey and in a good chair, smiling and sending you and the whole world a smile and a peaceful thought.
> 
> *UPDATE 28 AUGUST2012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mouth was too tight so the shaves got stuck.
> This is easy solved with a metal file or a multi tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some adjustment and finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the mouth is better…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeps, fine shaves in relatively hard wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, perhaps it could use a little more opening, but this will do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here you are George, shaves that brings smiles.
> Thank you.
> 
> News from George:
> These symbols are Russian, Ц11Р in translation this is "Price is 11 Soviet Roubles". In those times when that palne was made (probably 1970-1980) my father, an engineer with specialist diplom has had month salary near 140 roubles. And he has received this salary only after 5 years of work on his plant.
> 
> Thank you George for all the nice words we have exchanged I will here bring a few:
> Here in Ukraine where I live or in Russian all tools are imported and are very priced.
> Currently we have not our producer of woodworking handtools. On the fleamarket people can buy old Soviet era made planes (I have bought these) near 6-8 USD per plane, or old Soviet chisels near 2-3 USD.
> Here exists a little people who work by handtools. Big shops use machines for gain profit and little use hand tools.
> Only a few people buy contemporary handplanes, saw etc.
> Sadly it is the same song in Denmark.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts to you and yours George,*
> Mads


Beautiful story, and a beautiful #5…... You are one blessed guy mafe.


----------



## JonasOster

mafe said:


> *Soviet USSR equal Stanley #5 1/2 gift from Ukranian LJ George*
> 
> *Soviet USSR equal Stanley #5 1/2 gift from Ukrainian LJ George*
> Thank you George.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soviet equal Stanley #5 1/2 as it arrived in the box.
> 
> I said it before - if we knew how amazing life can be we would not believe it!.
> This story is just one more prove that kindness really exists and that life can take magic turns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Old times:*
> My grandfather Ole (photo) was a naval military man, high range, working in Washington for five years as a military attaché for the Danish government, but even more interesting he was the chief of the secret Danish cold war force fortress in the old days where we were shadow fighting the Soviet as I think all can remember.
> Why do I tell that?
> To say that all is possible, since that time the cold war ended (1989), the walls were broken down and a new open world emerged from this, and this is what made this story possible to ever happen. Ohhh yes and the internet.
> 
> *New times:*
> Some time ago I made a blog about how to set up Japanese hand planes Kanna.
> Fellow LJ George Ukrainian military officer had read this and he asked me kindly in a mail if he would be allowed to translate this blog into Russian and post it on a Russian wood site where he is also a member and he and some friends were interested in this.
> Since I believe in sharing I said yes and that it would just make me happy and proud that others could learn from my journey down the woodworking road.
> 
> The blog in Russian:
> Go to gogakot Больше 50 сообщений
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press here.
> 
> Internet forum site or public site for Russian-speaking people who love to play with wood.
> Notice my new name: Мадса (MaFe).
> 
> This lead to George and I talking planes and he kindly offered me a Soviet equal Stanley #5 1/2, and those of you who know me also know I have a huge curiosity for tools and a soft spot for planes from all over the planet, so I thanked him yes.
> OMG a Soviet equal Stanley #5 that is so cool!!!
> He had an old unused one that was greased up, a little rusty but all new.
> 
> Next was to get the plane to Denmark where I live, the shipping was so expensive that George decided to look for alternative transportation and all of a sudden after some months I received a mail that a plane was traveling to Denmark from Ukraine in a car… And few days later I received a mail from my uncle in Jutland that two men had come to his house with a pack for me!
> Press here to see the journey of 2500 Kilometer it had made:
> 
> Here you can read about where George comes from:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ukraine
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiev
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dnipropetrovsk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on vacation in Jutland (part of Denmark) and we passed my uncles place to pick up my pack from George.
> So here is my uncle, he is trained a forester (I think it's called), he is standing in front of sheds he build himself and my father had made the drawings for him so wood runs in the family.
> Thank you Henrik for helping me on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in front is the Soviet equal Stanley#5 plane from George.
> The plane in numbers:
> Sole: 37,8×8 cm / 14,9×3,15 inches
> Blade 6,5 cm / 2,5 inch.
> Weight, 3 kilo / 6.6 pounds.
> Original Stanley #5 1/2 Jack plane, 15"L, 2 1/4"W, 6 3/4lbs.
> (In the back a Marples rebate plane I just got from England, but this I will tell about another day).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the sole, not as bad as it looks since it is more machine grease than rust you see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle is made of brown Bakelite (it seems).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The knob of black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how big the adjustment wheel is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first step is to take it apart.
> I am to my surprise finding out the frog and the lever cap is made from aluminum.
> This explains why the weight of the plane is the same as the original even though it is heavier in the body casting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some cleaning to remove the worst grease and rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plane after first cleaning.
> The body is pitted with rust and the paint quite thin so I decide to repaint it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masking tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanding and degrease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the paint dries I flatten the bed of the frog.
> Sandpaper on glass plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painting some details…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final paint on the body, I choose a dark gray to stay close to the original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flatten the lever cap end to secure a good grip.
> Notice the paint detail…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle and knob are polished and given some car shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blade is bend as George had told me.
> No problem, fixed fast with a hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to sharpen and see the quality of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost Japanese…
> Hollow.
> Back fast flattened, really cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a 30 degree angler so I need some sharpening.
> A lot…
> The steel is really hard, this is a good sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take a pause and flatten the chip breaker on glass and sandpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine like this.
> Full contact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plane put back together again.
> Now I can lap the sole and sides on a glass plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some more sharpening.
> A few hundred strokes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side after lapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sole after lapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is!
> Fully restored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U11P model…
> I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from the back.
> I think it became quite elegant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paint detail…
> Some would have chosen a red star.
> I choose a red heart.
> For love and believe in peace and friendships.
> The cold war is over, kindness has replaced it.
> My grandfather is dead, may he rest in peace, I am sure he would have been happy and proud of this story.
> Thank you George for making this possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiny sole ready for planing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might need to open the mouth a little since it is really tight, but this is a lot better than the upper side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will name the plane George.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am Мадса with my favorite pipe, a whiskey and in a good chair, smiling and sending you and the whole world a smile and a peaceful thought.
> 
> *UPDATE 28 AUGUST2012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mouth was too tight so the shaves got stuck.
> This is easy solved with a metal file or a multi tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some adjustment and finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the mouth is better…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeps, fine shaves in relatively hard wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, perhaps it could use a little more opening, but this will do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here you are George, shaves that brings smiles.
> Thank you.
> 
> News from George:
> These symbols are Russian, Ц11Р in translation this is "Price is 11 Soviet Roubles". In those times when that palne was made (probably 1970-1980) my father, an engineer with specialist diplom has had month salary near 140 roubles. And he has received this salary only after 5 years of work on his plant.
> 
> Thank you George for all the nice words we have exchanged I will here bring a few:
> Here in Ukraine where I live or in Russian all tools are imported and are very priced.
> Currently we have not our producer of woodworking handtools. On the fleamarket people can buy old Soviet era made planes (I have bought these) near 6-8 USD per plane, or old Soviet chisels near 2-3 USD.
> Here exists a little people who work by handtools. Big shops use machines for gain profit and little use hand tools.
> Only a few people buy contemporary handplanes, saw etc.
> Sadly it is the same song in Denmark.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts to you and yours George,*
> Mads


Mads,

The stamp "ц 11 р" is short for "цена 11 рублей" - "price 11 rubles". In the Soviet economy, prices were fixed and were often stamped on retail goods by the manufacturer. The reason was to prevent retailers from selling at a higher price (this was called "speculation" and treated as a crime).

Jonas


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Soviet USSR equal Stanley #5 1/2 gift from Ukranian LJ George*
> 
> *Soviet USSR equal Stanley #5 1/2 gift from Ukrainian LJ George*
> Thank you George.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soviet equal Stanley #5 1/2 as it arrived in the box.
> 
> I said it before - if we knew how amazing life can be we would not believe it!.
> This story is just one more prove that kindness really exists and that life can take magic turns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Old times:*
> My grandfather Ole (photo) was a naval military man, high range, working in Washington for five years as a military attaché for the Danish government, but even more interesting he was the chief of the secret Danish cold war force fortress in the old days where we were shadow fighting the Soviet as I think all can remember.
> Why do I tell that?
> To say that all is possible, since that time the cold war ended (1989), the walls were broken down and a new open world emerged from this, and this is what made this story possible to ever happen. Ohhh yes and the internet.
> 
> *New times:*
> Some time ago I made a blog about how to set up Japanese hand planes Kanna.
> Fellow LJ George Ukrainian military officer had read this and he asked me kindly in a mail if he would be allowed to translate this blog into Russian and post it on a Russian wood site where he is also a member and he and some friends were interested in this.
> Since I believe in sharing I said yes and that it would just make me happy and proud that others could learn from my journey down the woodworking road.
> 
> The blog in Russian:
> Go to gogakot Больше 50 сообщений
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press here.
> 
> Internet forum site or public site for Russian-speaking people who love to play with wood.
> Notice my new name: Мадса (MaFe).
> 
> This lead to George and I talking planes and he kindly offered me a Soviet equal Stanley #5 1/2, and those of you who know me also know I have a huge curiosity for tools and a soft spot for planes from all over the planet, so I thanked him yes.
> OMG a Soviet equal Stanley #5 that is so cool!!!
> He had an old unused one that was greased up, a little rusty but all new.
> 
> Next was to get the plane to Denmark where I live, the shipping was so expensive that George decided to look for alternative transportation and all of a sudden after some months I received a mail that a plane was traveling to Denmark from Ukraine in a car… And few days later I received a mail from my uncle in Jutland that two men had come to his house with a pack for me!
> Press here to see the journey of 2500 Kilometer it had made:
> 
> Here you can read about where George comes from:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ukraine
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiev
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dnipropetrovsk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on vacation in Jutland (part of Denmark) and we passed my uncles place to pick up my pack from George.
> So here is my uncle, he is trained a forester (I think it's called), he is standing in front of sheds he build himself and my father had made the drawings for him so wood runs in the family.
> Thank you Henrik for helping me on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in front is the Soviet equal Stanley#5 plane from George.
> The plane in numbers:
> Sole: 37,8×8 cm / 14,9×3,15 inches
> Blade 6,5 cm / 2,5 inch.
> Weight, 3 kilo / 6.6 pounds.
> Original Stanley #5 1/2 Jack plane, 15"L, 2 1/4"W, 6 3/4lbs.
> (In the back a Marples rebate plane I just got from England, but this I will tell about another day).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the sole, not as bad as it looks since it is more machine grease than rust you see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle is made of brown Bakelite (it seems).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The knob of black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how big the adjustment wheel is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first step is to take it apart.
> I am to my surprise finding out the frog and the lever cap is made from aluminum.
> This explains why the weight of the plane is the same as the original even though it is heavier in the body casting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some cleaning to remove the worst grease and rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plane after first cleaning.
> The body is pitted with rust and the paint quite thin so I decide to repaint it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masking tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanding and degrease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the paint dries I flatten the bed of the frog.
> Sandpaper on glass plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painting some details…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final paint on the body, I choose a dark gray to stay close to the original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flatten the lever cap end to secure a good grip.
> Notice the paint detail…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle and knob are polished and given some car shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blade is bend as George had told me.
> No problem, fixed fast with a hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to sharpen and see the quality of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost Japanese…
> Hollow.
> Back fast flattened, really cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a 30 degree angler so I need some sharpening.
> A lot…
> The steel is really hard, this is a good sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take a pause and flatten the chip breaker on glass and sandpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine like this.
> Full contact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plane put back together again.
> Now I can lap the sole and sides on a glass plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some more sharpening.
> A few hundred strokes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side after lapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sole after lapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is!
> Fully restored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U11P model…
> I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from the back.
> I think it became quite elegant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paint detail…
> Some would have chosen a red star.
> I choose a red heart.
> For love and believe in peace and friendships.
> The cold war is over, kindness has replaced it.
> My grandfather is dead, may he rest in peace, I am sure he would have been happy and proud of this story.
> Thank you George for making this possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiny sole ready for planing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might need to open the mouth a little since it is really tight, but this is a lot better than the upper side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will name the plane George.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am Мадса with my favorite pipe, a whiskey and in a good chair, smiling and sending you and the whole world a smile and a peaceful thought.
> 
> *UPDATE 28 AUGUST2012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mouth was too tight so the shaves got stuck.
> This is easy solved with a metal file or a multi tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some adjustment and finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the mouth is better…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeps, fine shaves in relatively hard wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, perhaps it could use a little more opening, but this will do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here you are George, shaves that brings smiles.
> Thank you.
> 
> News from George:
> These symbols are Russian, Ц11Р in translation this is "Price is 11 Soviet Roubles". In those times when that palne was made (probably 1970-1980) my father, an engineer with specialist diplom has had month salary near 140 roubles. And he has received this salary only after 5 years of work on his plant.
> 
> Thank you George for all the nice words we have exchanged I will here bring a few:
> Here in Ukraine where I live or in Russian all tools are imported and are very priced.
> Currently we have not our producer of woodworking handtools. On the fleamarket people can buy old Soviet era made planes (I have bought these) near 6-8 USD per plane, or old Soviet chisels near 2-3 USD.
> Here exists a little people who work by handtools. Big shops use machines for gain profit and little use hand tools.
> Only a few people buy contemporary handplanes, saw etc.
> Sadly it is the same song in Denmark.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts to you and yours George,*
> Mads


Jamie and Chuck, thank you. ;-) yes I am truely blessed.

Jonas: So the price was 11 Russian rubles = 0.35 U.S. dollars when the plane was moulded.
Amazing, I wonder when that was… 
Thank you Jonas, interesting story.


----------



## lanwater

mafe said:


> *Soviet USSR equal Stanley #5 1/2 gift from Ukranian LJ George*
> 
> *Soviet USSR equal Stanley #5 1/2 gift from Ukrainian LJ George*
> Thank you George.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soviet equal Stanley #5 1/2 as it arrived in the box.
> 
> I said it before - if we knew how amazing life can be we would not believe it!.
> This story is just one more prove that kindness really exists and that life can take magic turns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Old times:*
> My grandfather Ole (photo) was a naval military man, high range, working in Washington for five years as a military attaché for the Danish government, but even more interesting he was the chief of the secret Danish cold war force fortress in the old days where we were shadow fighting the Soviet as I think all can remember.
> Why do I tell that?
> To say that all is possible, since that time the cold war ended (1989), the walls were broken down and a new open world emerged from this, and this is what made this story possible to ever happen. Ohhh yes and the internet.
> 
> *New times:*
> Some time ago I made a blog about how to set up Japanese hand planes Kanna.
> Fellow LJ George Ukrainian military officer had read this and he asked me kindly in a mail if he would be allowed to translate this blog into Russian and post it on a Russian wood site where he is also a member and he and some friends were interested in this.
> Since I believe in sharing I said yes and that it would just make me happy and proud that others could learn from my journey down the woodworking road.
> 
> The blog in Russian:
> Go to gogakot Больше 50 сообщений
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press here.
> 
> Internet forum site or public site for Russian-speaking people who love to play with wood.
> Notice my new name: Мадса (MaFe).
> 
> This lead to George and I talking planes and he kindly offered me a Soviet equal Stanley #5 1/2, and those of you who know me also know I have a huge curiosity for tools and a soft spot for planes from all over the planet, so I thanked him yes.
> OMG a Soviet equal Stanley #5 that is so cool!!!
> He had an old unused one that was greased up, a little rusty but all new.
> 
> Next was to get the plane to Denmark where I live, the shipping was so expensive that George decided to look for alternative transportation and all of a sudden after some months I received a mail that a plane was traveling to Denmark from Ukraine in a car… And few days later I received a mail from my uncle in Jutland that two men had come to his house with a pack for me!
> Press here to see the journey of 2500 Kilometer it had made:
> 
> Here you can read about where George comes from:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ukraine
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiev
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dnipropetrovsk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on vacation in Jutland (part of Denmark) and we passed my uncles place to pick up my pack from George.
> So here is my uncle, he is trained a forester (I think it's called), he is standing in front of sheds he build himself and my father had made the drawings for him so wood runs in the family.
> Thank you Henrik for helping me on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in front is the Soviet equal Stanley#5 plane from George.
> The plane in numbers:
> Sole: 37,8×8 cm / 14,9×3,15 inches
> Blade 6,5 cm / 2,5 inch.
> Weight, 3 kilo / 6.6 pounds.
> Original Stanley #5 1/2 Jack plane, 15"L, 2 1/4"W, 6 3/4lbs.
> (In the back a Marples rebate plane I just got from England, but this I will tell about another day).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the sole, not as bad as it looks since it is more machine grease than rust you see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle is made of brown Bakelite (it seems).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The knob of black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how big the adjustment wheel is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first step is to take it apart.
> I am to my surprise finding out the frog and the lever cap is made from aluminum.
> This explains why the weight of the plane is the same as the original even though it is heavier in the body casting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some cleaning to remove the worst grease and rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plane after first cleaning.
> The body is pitted with rust and the paint quite thin so I decide to repaint it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masking tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanding and degrease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the paint dries I flatten the bed of the frog.
> Sandpaper on glass plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painting some details…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final paint on the body, I choose a dark gray to stay close to the original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flatten the lever cap end to secure a good grip.
> Notice the paint detail…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle and knob are polished and given some car shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blade is bend as George had told me.
> No problem, fixed fast with a hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to sharpen and see the quality of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost Japanese…
> Hollow.
> Back fast flattened, really cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a 30 degree angler so I need some sharpening.
> A lot…
> The steel is really hard, this is a good sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take a pause and flatten the chip breaker on glass and sandpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine like this.
> Full contact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plane put back together again.
> Now I can lap the sole and sides on a glass plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some more sharpening.
> A few hundred strokes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side after lapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sole after lapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is!
> Fully restored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U11P model…
> I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from the back.
> I think it became quite elegant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paint detail…
> Some would have chosen a red star.
> I choose a red heart.
> For love and believe in peace and friendships.
> The cold war is over, kindness has replaced it.
> My grandfather is dead, may he rest in peace, I am sure he would have been happy and proud of this story.
> Thank you George for making this possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiny sole ready for planing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might need to open the mouth a little since it is really tight, but this is a lot better than the upper side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will name the plane George.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am Мадса with my favorite pipe, a whiskey and in a good chair, smiling and sending you and the whole world a smile and a peaceful thought.
> 
> *UPDATE 28 AUGUST2012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mouth was too tight so the shaves got stuck.
> This is easy solved with a metal file or a multi tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some adjustment and finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the mouth is better…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeps, fine shaves in relatively hard wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, perhaps it could use a little more opening, but this will do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here you are George, shaves that brings smiles.
> Thank you.
> 
> News from George:
> These symbols are Russian, Ц11Р in translation this is "Price is 11 Soviet Roubles". In those times when that palne was made (probably 1970-1980) my father, an engineer with specialist diplom has had month salary near 140 roubles. And he has received this salary only after 5 years of work on his plant.
> 
> Thank you George for all the nice words we have exchanged I will here bring a few:
> Here in Ukraine where I live or in Russian all tools are imported and are very priced.
> Currently we have not our producer of woodworking handtools. On the fleamarket people can buy old Soviet era made planes (I have bought these) near 6-8 USD per plane, or old Soviet chisels near 2-3 USD.
> Here exists a little people who work by handtools. Big shops use machines for gain profit and little use hand tools.
> Only a few people buy contemporary handplanes, saw etc.
> Sadly it is the same song in Denmark.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts to you and yours George,*
> Mads


Great story Mads.

It's an amzing journey for the plane.

This said don't be surprise that people think of you, you have been sharing your knowledge with all of us.


----------



## SPalm

mafe said:


> *Soviet USSR equal Stanley #5 1/2 gift from Ukranian LJ George*
> 
> *Soviet USSR equal Stanley #5 1/2 gift from Ukrainian LJ George*
> Thank you George.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soviet equal Stanley #5 1/2 as it arrived in the box.
> 
> I said it before - if we knew how amazing life can be we would not believe it!.
> This story is just one more prove that kindness really exists and that life can take magic turns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Old times:*
> My grandfather Ole (photo) was a naval military man, high range, working in Washington for five years as a military attaché for the Danish government, but even more interesting he was the chief of the secret Danish cold war force fortress in the old days where we were shadow fighting the Soviet as I think all can remember.
> Why do I tell that?
> To say that all is possible, since that time the cold war ended (1989), the walls were broken down and a new open world emerged from this, and this is what made this story possible to ever happen. Ohhh yes and the internet.
> 
> *New times:*
> Some time ago I made a blog about how to set up Japanese hand planes Kanna.
> Fellow LJ George Ukrainian military officer had read this and he asked me kindly in a mail if he would be allowed to translate this blog into Russian and post it on a Russian wood site where he is also a member and he and some friends were interested in this.
> Since I believe in sharing I said yes and that it would just make me happy and proud that others could learn from my journey down the woodworking road.
> 
> The blog in Russian:
> Go to gogakot Больше 50 сообщений
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press here.
> 
> Internet forum site or public site for Russian-speaking people who love to play with wood.
> Notice my new name: Мадса (MaFe).
> 
> This lead to George and I talking planes and he kindly offered me a Soviet equal Stanley #5 1/2, and those of you who know me also know I have a huge curiosity for tools and a soft spot for planes from all over the planet, so I thanked him yes.
> OMG a Soviet equal Stanley #5 that is so cool!!!
> He had an old unused one that was greased up, a little rusty but all new.
> 
> Next was to get the plane to Denmark where I live, the shipping was so expensive that George decided to look for alternative transportation and all of a sudden after some months I received a mail that a plane was traveling to Denmark from Ukraine in a car… And few days later I received a mail from my uncle in Jutland that two men had come to his house with a pack for me!
> Press here to see the journey of 2500 Kilometer it had made:
> 
> Here you can read about where George comes from:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ukraine
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiev
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dnipropetrovsk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on vacation in Jutland (part of Denmark) and we passed my uncles place to pick up my pack from George.
> So here is my uncle, he is trained a forester (I think it's called), he is standing in front of sheds he build himself and my father had made the drawings for him so wood runs in the family.
> Thank you Henrik for helping me on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in front is the Soviet equal Stanley#5 plane from George.
> The plane in numbers:
> Sole: 37,8×8 cm / 14,9×3,15 inches
> Blade 6,5 cm / 2,5 inch.
> Weight, 3 kilo / 6.6 pounds.
> Original Stanley #5 1/2 Jack plane, 15"L, 2 1/4"W, 6 3/4lbs.
> (In the back a Marples rebate plane I just got from England, but this I will tell about another day).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the sole, not as bad as it looks since it is more machine grease than rust you see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle is made of brown Bakelite (it seems).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The knob of black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how big the adjustment wheel is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first step is to take it apart.
> I am to my surprise finding out the frog and the lever cap is made from aluminum.
> This explains why the weight of the plane is the same as the original even though it is heavier in the body casting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some cleaning to remove the worst grease and rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plane after first cleaning.
> The body is pitted with rust and the paint quite thin so I decide to repaint it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masking tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanding and degrease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the paint dries I flatten the bed of the frog.
> Sandpaper on glass plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painting some details…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final paint on the body, I choose a dark gray to stay close to the original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flatten the lever cap end to secure a good grip.
> Notice the paint detail…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle and knob are polished and given some car shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blade is bend as George had told me.
> No problem, fixed fast with a hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to sharpen and see the quality of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost Japanese…
> Hollow.
> Back fast flattened, really cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a 30 degree angler so I need some sharpening.
> A lot…
> The steel is really hard, this is a good sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take a pause and flatten the chip breaker on glass and sandpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine like this.
> Full contact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plane put back together again.
> Now I can lap the sole and sides on a glass plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some more sharpening.
> A few hundred strokes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side after lapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sole after lapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is!
> Fully restored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U11P model…
> I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from the back.
> I think it became quite elegant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paint detail…
> Some would have chosen a red star.
> I choose a red heart.
> For love and believe in peace and friendships.
> The cold war is over, kindness has replaced it.
> My grandfather is dead, may he rest in peace, I am sure he would have been happy and proud of this story.
> Thank you George for making this possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiny sole ready for planing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might need to open the mouth a little since it is really tight, but this is a lot better than the upper side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will name the plane George.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am Мадса with my favorite pipe, a whiskey and in a good chair, smiling and sending you and the whole world a smile and a peaceful thought.
> 
> *UPDATE 28 AUGUST2012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mouth was too tight so the shaves got stuck.
> This is easy solved with a metal file or a multi tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some adjustment and finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the mouth is better…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeps, fine shaves in relatively hard wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, perhaps it could use a little more opening, but this will do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here you are George, shaves that brings smiles.
> Thank you.
> 
> News from George:
> These symbols are Russian, Ц11Р in translation this is "Price is 11 Soviet Roubles". In those times when that palne was made (probably 1970-1980) my father, an engineer with specialist diplom has had month salary near 140 roubles. And he has received this salary only after 5 years of work on his plant.
> 
> Thank you George for all the nice words we have exchanged I will here bring a few:
> Here in Ukraine where I live or in Russian all tools are imported and are very priced.
> Currently we have not our producer of woodworking handtools. On the fleamarket people can buy old Soviet era made planes (I have bought these) near 6-8 USD per plane, or old Soviet chisels near 2-3 USD.
> Here exists a little people who work by handtools. Big shops use machines for gain profit and little use hand tools.
> Only a few people buy contemporary handplanes, saw etc.
> Sadly it is the same song in Denmark.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts to you and yours George,*
> Mads


What a wonderful story.
And a nice looking plane.
Thanks for sharing - these stories touch my soul.

Peace my friend,
Steve


----------



## ArlinEastman

mafe said:


> *Soviet USSR equal Stanley #5 1/2 gift from Ukranian LJ George*
> 
> *Soviet USSR equal Stanley #5 1/2 gift from Ukrainian LJ George*
> Thank you George.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soviet equal Stanley #5 1/2 as it arrived in the box.
> 
> I said it before - if we knew how amazing life can be we would not believe it!.
> This story is just one more prove that kindness really exists and that life can take magic turns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Old times:*
> My grandfather Ole (photo) was a naval military man, high range, working in Washington for five years as a military attaché for the Danish government, but even more interesting he was the chief of the secret Danish cold war force fortress in the old days where we were shadow fighting the Soviet as I think all can remember.
> Why do I tell that?
> To say that all is possible, since that time the cold war ended (1989), the walls were broken down and a new open world emerged from this, and this is what made this story possible to ever happen. Ohhh yes and the internet.
> 
> *New times:*
> Some time ago I made a blog about how to set up Japanese hand planes Kanna.
> Fellow LJ George Ukrainian military officer had read this and he asked me kindly in a mail if he would be allowed to translate this blog into Russian and post it on a Russian wood site where he is also a member and he and some friends were interested in this.
> Since I believe in sharing I said yes and that it would just make me happy and proud that others could learn from my journey down the woodworking road.
> 
> The blog in Russian:
> Go to gogakot Больше 50 сообщений
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press here.
> 
> Internet forum site or public site for Russian-speaking people who love to play with wood.
> Notice my new name: Мадса (MaFe).
> 
> This lead to George and I talking planes and he kindly offered me a Soviet equal Stanley #5 1/2, and those of you who know me also know I have a huge curiosity for tools and a soft spot for planes from all over the planet, so I thanked him yes.
> OMG a Soviet equal Stanley #5 that is so cool!!!
> He had an old unused one that was greased up, a little rusty but all new.
> 
> Next was to get the plane to Denmark where I live, the shipping was so expensive that George decided to look for alternative transportation and all of a sudden after some months I received a mail that a plane was traveling to Denmark from Ukraine in a car… And few days later I received a mail from my uncle in Jutland that two men had come to his house with a pack for me!
> Press here to see the journey of 2500 Kilometer it had made:
> 
> Here you can read about where George comes from:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ukraine
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiev
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dnipropetrovsk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on vacation in Jutland (part of Denmark) and we passed my uncles place to pick up my pack from George.
> So here is my uncle, he is trained a forester (I think it's called), he is standing in front of sheds he build himself and my father had made the drawings for him so wood runs in the family.
> Thank you Henrik for helping me on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in front is the Soviet equal Stanley#5 plane from George.
> The plane in numbers:
> Sole: 37,8×8 cm / 14,9×3,15 inches
> Blade 6,5 cm / 2,5 inch.
> Weight, 3 kilo / 6.6 pounds.
> Original Stanley #5 1/2 Jack plane, 15"L, 2 1/4"W, 6 3/4lbs.
> (In the back a Marples rebate plane I just got from England, but this I will tell about another day).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the sole, not as bad as it looks since it is more machine grease than rust you see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle is made of brown Bakelite (it seems).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The knob of black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how big the adjustment wheel is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first step is to take it apart.
> I am to my surprise finding out the frog and the lever cap is made from aluminum.
> This explains why the weight of the plane is the same as the original even though it is heavier in the body casting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some cleaning to remove the worst grease and rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plane after first cleaning.
> The body is pitted with rust and the paint quite thin so I decide to repaint it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masking tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanding and degrease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the paint dries I flatten the bed of the frog.
> Sandpaper on glass plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painting some details…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final paint on the body, I choose a dark gray to stay close to the original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flatten the lever cap end to secure a good grip.
> Notice the paint detail…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle and knob are polished and given some car shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blade is bend as George had told me.
> No problem, fixed fast with a hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to sharpen and see the quality of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost Japanese…
> Hollow.
> Back fast flattened, really cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a 30 degree angler so I need some sharpening.
> A lot…
> The steel is really hard, this is a good sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take a pause and flatten the chip breaker on glass and sandpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine like this.
> Full contact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plane put back together again.
> Now I can lap the sole and sides on a glass plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some more sharpening.
> A few hundred strokes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side after lapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sole after lapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is!
> Fully restored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U11P model…
> I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from the back.
> I think it became quite elegant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paint detail…
> Some would have chosen a red star.
> I choose a red heart.
> For love and believe in peace and friendships.
> The cold war is over, kindness has replaced it.
> My grandfather is dead, may he rest in peace, I am sure he would have been happy and proud of this story.
> Thank you George for making this possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiny sole ready for planing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might need to open the mouth a little since it is really tight, but this is a lot better than the upper side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will name the plane George.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am Мадса with my favorite pipe, a whiskey and in a good chair, smiling and sending you and the whole world a smile and a peaceful thought.
> 
> *UPDATE 28 AUGUST2012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mouth was too tight so the shaves got stuck.
> This is easy solved with a metal file or a multi tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some adjustment and finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the mouth is better…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeps, fine shaves in relatively hard wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, perhaps it could use a little more opening, but this will do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here you are George, shaves that brings smiles.
> Thank you.
> 
> News from George:
> These symbols are Russian, Ц11Р in translation this is "Price is 11 Soviet Roubles". In those times when that palne was made (probably 1970-1980) my father, an engineer with specialist diplom has had month salary near 140 roubles. And he has received this salary only after 5 years of work on his plant.
> 
> Thank you George for all the nice words we have exchanged I will here bring a few:
> Here in Ukraine where I live or in Russian all tools are imported and are very priced.
> Currently we have not our producer of woodworking handtools. On the fleamarket people can buy old Soviet era made planes (I have bought these) near 6-8 USD per plane, or old Soviet chisels near 2-3 USD.
> Here exists a little people who work by handtools. Big shops use machines for gain profit and little use hand tools.
> Only a few people buy contemporary handplanes, saw etc.
> Sadly it is the same song in Denmark.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts to you and yours George,*
> Mads


Awesome just really great to hear and see. Mads- Well done on the rehab of the plane.

So nice to see you back to doing woodworking things and still relaxing.

Arlin


----------



## Kookaburra

mafe said:


> *Soviet USSR equal Stanley #5 1/2 gift from Ukranian LJ George*
> 
> *Soviet USSR equal Stanley #5 1/2 gift from Ukrainian LJ George*
> Thank you George.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soviet equal Stanley #5 1/2 as it arrived in the box.
> 
> I said it before - if we knew how amazing life can be we would not believe it!.
> This story is just one more prove that kindness really exists and that life can take magic turns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Old times:*
> My grandfather Ole (photo) was a naval military man, high range, working in Washington for five years as a military attaché for the Danish government, but even more interesting he was the chief of the secret Danish cold war force fortress in the old days where we were shadow fighting the Soviet as I think all can remember.
> Why do I tell that?
> To say that all is possible, since that time the cold war ended (1989), the walls were broken down and a new open world emerged from this, and this is what made this story possible to ever happen. Ohhh yes and the internet.
> 
> *New times:*
> Some time ago I made a blog about how to set up Japanese hand planes Kanna.
> Fellow LJ George Ukrainian military officer had read this and he asked me kindly in a mail if he would be allowed to translate this blog into Russian and post it on a Russian wood site where he is also a member and he and some friends were interested in this.
> Since I believe in sharing I said yes and that it would just make me happy and proud that others could learn from my journey down the woodworking road.
> 
> The blog in Russian:
> Go to gogakot Больше 50 сообщений
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press here.
> 
> Internet forum site or public site for Russian-speaking people who love to play with wood.
> Notice my new name: Мадса (MaFe).
> 
> This lead to George and I talking planes and he kindly offered me a Soviet equal Stanley #5 1/2, and those of you who know me also know I have a huge curiosity for tools and a soft spot for planes from all over the planet, so I thanked him yes.
> OMG a Soviet equal Stanley #5 that is so cool!!!
> He had an old unused one that was greased up, a little rusty but all new.
> 
> Next was to get the plane to Denmark where I live, the shipping was so expensive that George decided to look for alternative transportation and all of a sudden after some months I received a mail that a plane was traveling to Denmark from Ukraine in a car… And few days later I received a mail from my uncle in Jutland that two men had come to his house with a pack for me!
> Press here to see the journey of 2500 Kilometer it had made:
> 
> Here you can read about where George comes from:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ukraine
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiev
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dnipropetrovsk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on vacation in Jutland (part of Denmark) and we passed my uncles place to pick up my pack from George.
> So here is my uncle, he is trained a forester (I think it's called), he is standing in front of sheds he build himself and my father had made the drawings for him so wood runs in the family.
> Thank you Henrik for helping me on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in front is the Soviet equal Stanley#5 plane from George.
> The plane in numbers:
> Sole: 37,8×8 cm / 14,9×3,15 inches
> Blade 6,5 cm / 2,5 inch.
> Weight, 3 kilo / 6.6 pounds.
> Original Stanley #5 1/2 Jack plane, 15"L, 2 1/4"W, 6 3/4lbs.
> (In the back a Marples rebate plane I just got from England, but this I will tell about another day).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the sole, not as bad as it looks since it is more machine grease than rust you see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle is made of brown Bakelite (it seems).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The knob of black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how big the adjustment wheel is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first step is to take it apart.
> I am to my surprise finding out the frog and the lever cap is made from aluminum.
> This explains why the weight of the plane is the same as the original even though it is heavier in the body casting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some cleaning to remove the worst grease and rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plane after first cleaning.
> The body is pitted with rust and the paint quite thin so I decide to repaint it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masking tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanding and degrease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the paint dries I flatten the bed of the frog.
> Sandpaper on glass plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painting some details…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final paint on the body, I choose a dark gray to stay close to the original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flatten the lever cap end to secure a good grip.
> Notice the paint detail…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle and knob are polished and given some car shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blade is bend as George had told me.
> No problem, fixed fast with a hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to sharpen and see the quality of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost Japanese…
> Hollow.
> Back fast flattened, really cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a 30 degree angler so I need some sharpening.
> A lot…
> The steel is really hard, this is a good sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take a pause and flatten the chip breaker on glass and sandpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine like this.
> Full contact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plane put back together again.
> Now I can lap the sole and sides on a glass plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some more sharpening.
> A few hundred strokes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side after lapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sole after lapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is!
> Fully restored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U11P model…
> I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from the back.
> I think it became quite elegant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paint detail…
> Some would have chosen a red star.
> I choose a red heart.
> For love and believe in peace and friendships.
> The cold war is over, kindness has replaced it.
> My grandfather is dead, may he rest in peace, I am sure he would have been happy and proud of this story.
> Thank you George for making this possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiny sole ready for planing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might need to open the mouth a little since it is really tight, but this is a lot better than the upper side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will name the plane George.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am Мадса with my favorite pipe, a whiskey and in a good chair, smiling and sending you and the whole world a smile and a peaceful thought.
> 
> *UPDATE 28 AUGUST2012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mouth was too tight so the shaves got stuck.
> This is easy solved with a metal file or a multi tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some adjustment and finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the mouth is better…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeps, fine shaves in relatively hard wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, perhaps it could use a little more opening, but this will do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here you are George, shaves that brings smiles.
> Thank you.
> 
> News from George:
> These symbols are Russian, Ц11Р in translation this is "Price is 11 Soviet Roubles". In those times when that palne was made (probably 1970-1980) my father, an engineer with specialist diplom has had month salary near 140 roubles. And he has received this salary only after 5 years of work on his plant.
> 
> Thank you George for all the nice words we have exchanged I will here bring a few:
> Here in Ukraine where I live or in Russian all tools are imported and are very priced.
> Currently we have not our producer of woodworking handtools. On the fleamarket people can buy old Soviet era made planes (I have bought these) near 6-8 USD per plane, or old Soviet chisels near 2-3 USD.
> Here exists a little people who work by handtools. Big shops use machines for gain profit and little use hand tools.
> Only a few people buy contemporary handplanes, saw etc.
> Sadly it is the same song in Denmark.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts to you and yours George,*
> Mads


Oh to know the life story of the plane - what woodworker used it to make a baby cradle or a game table or a chair to relax in the sun with Mafe? What a great story and what a fantastic example of how woodworkers the world over have something in common above nationality and language. Thank you!


----------



## stefang

mafe said:


> *Soviet USSR equal Stanley #5 1/2 gift from Ukranian LJ George*
> 
> *Soviet USSR equal Stanley #5 1/2 gift from Ukrainian LJ George*
> Thank you George.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soviet equal Stanley #5 1/2 as it arrived in the box.
> 
> I said it before - if we knew how amazing life can be we would not believe it!.
> This story is just one more prove that kindness really exists and that life can take magic turns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Old times:*
> My grandfather Ole (photo) was a naval military man, high range, working in Washington for five years as a military attaché for the Danish government, but even more interesting he was the chief of the secret Danish cold war force fortress in the old days where we were shadow fighting the Soviet as I think all can remember.
> Why do I tell that?
> To say that all is possible, since that time the cold war ended (1989), the walls were broken down and a new open world emerged from this, and this is what made this story possible to ever happen. Ohhh yes and the internet.
> 
> *New times:*
> Some time ago I made a blog about how to set up Japanese hand planes Kanna.
> Fellow LJ George Ukrainian military officer had read this and he asked me kindly in a mail if he would be allowed to translate this blog into Russian and post it on a Russian wood site where he is also a member and he and some friends were interested in this.
> Since I believe in sharing I said yes and that it would just make me happy and proud that others could learn from my journey down the woodworking road.
> 
> The blog in Russian:
> Go to gogakot Больше 50 сообщений
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press here.
> 
> Internet forum site or public site for Russian-speaking people who love to play with wood.
> Notice my new name: Мадса (MaFe).
> 
> This lead to George and I talking planes and he kindly offered me a Soviet equal Stanley #5 1/2, and those of you who know me also know I have a huge curiosity for tools and a soft spot for planes from all over the planet, so I thanked him yes.
> OMG a Soviet equal Stanley #5 that is so cool!!!
> He had an old unused one that was greased up, a little rusty but all new.
> 
> Next was to get the plane to Denmark where I live, the shipping was so expensive that George decided to look for alternative transportation and all of a sudden after some months I received a mail that a plane was traveling to Denmark from Ukraine in a car… And few days later I received a mail from my uncle in Jutland that two men had come to his house with a pack for me!
> Press here to see the journey of 2500 Kilometer it had made:
> 
> Here you can read about where George comes from:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ukraine
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiev
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dnipropetrovsk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on vacation in Jutland (part of Denmark) and we passed my uncles place to pick up my pack from George.
> So here is my uncle, he is trained a forester (I think it's called), he is standing in front of sheds he build himself and my father had made the drawings for him so wood runs in the family.
> Thank you Henrik for helping me on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in front is the Soviet equal Stanley#5 plane from George.
> The plane in numbers:
> Sole: 37,8×8 cm / 14,9×3,15 inches
> Blade 6,5 cm / 2,5 inch.
> Weight, 3 kilo / 6.6 pounds.
> Original Stanley #5 1/2 Jack plane, 15"L, 2 1/4"W, 6 3/4lbs.
> (In the back a Marples rebate plane I just got from England, but this I will tell about another day).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the sole, not as bad as it looks since it is more machine grease than rust you see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle is made of brown Bakelite (it seems).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The knob of black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how big the adjustment wheel is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first step is to take it apart.
> I am to my surprise finding out the frog and the lever cap is made from aluminum.
> This explains why the weight of the plane is the same as the original even though it is heavier in the body casting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some cleaning to remove the worst grease and rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plane after first cleaning.
> The body is pitted with rust and the paint quite thin so I decide to repaint it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masking tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanding and degrease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the paint dries I flatten the bed of the frog.
> Sandpaper on glass plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painting some details…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final paint on the body, I choose a dark gray to stay close to the original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flatten the lever cap end to secure a good grip.
> Notice the paint detail…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle and knob are polished and given some car shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blade is bend as George had told me.
> No problem, fixed fast with a hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to sharpen and see the quality of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost Japanese…
> Hollow.
> Back fast flattened, really cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a 30 degree angler so I need some sharpening.
> A lot…
> The steel is really hard, this is a good sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take a pause and flatten the chip breaker on glass and sandpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine like this.
> Full contact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plane put back together again.
> Now I can lap the sole and sides on a glass plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some more sharpening.
> A few hundred strokes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side after lapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sole after lapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is!
> Fully restored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U11P model…
> I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from the back.
> I think it became quite elegant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paint detail…
> Some would have chosen a red star.
> I choose a red heart.
> For love and believe in peace and friendships.
> The cold war is over, kindness has replaced it.
> My grandfather is dead, may he rest in peace, I am sure he would have been happy and proud of this story.
> Thank you George for making this possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiny sole ready for planing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might need to open the mouth a little since it is really tight, but this is a lot better than the upper side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will name the plane George.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am Мадса with my favorite pipe, a whiskey and in a good chair, smiling and sending you and the whole world a smile and a peaceful thought.
> 
> *UPDATE 28 AUGUST2012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mouth was too tight so the shaves got stuck.
> This is easy solved with a metal file or a multi tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some adjustment and finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the mouth is better…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeps, fine shaves in relatively hard wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, perhaps it could use a little more opening, but this will do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here you are George, shaves that brings smiles.
> Thank you.
> 
> News from George:
> These symbols are Russian, Ц11Р in translation this is "Price is 11 Soviet Roubles". In those times when that palne was made (probably 1970-1980) my father, an engineer with specialist diplom has had month salary near 140 roubles. And he has received this salary only after 5 years of work on his plant.
> 
> Thank you George for all the nice words we have exchanged I will here bring a few:
> Here in Ukraine where I live or in Russian all tools are imported and are very priced.
> Currently we have not our producer of woodworking handtools. On the fleamarket people can buy old Soviet era made planes (I have bought these) near 6-8 USD per plane, or old Soviet chisels near 2-3 USD.
> Here exists a little people who work by handtools. Big shops use machines for gain profit and little use hand tools.
> Only a few people buy contemporary handplanes, saw etc.
> Sadly it is the same song in Denmark.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts to you and yours George,*
> Mads


A very heartwarming story Mads. One of the wonderful thing about handtools is that they are portable, sendable, cultural, useful and relatively inexpensive all at the same time. No wonder we love and cherish them as you do!


----------



## waho6o9

mafe said:


> *Soviet USSR equal Stanley #5 1/2 gift from Ukranian LJ George*
> 
> *Soviet USSR equal Stanley #5 1/2 gift from Ukrainian LJ George*
> Thank you George.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soviet equal Stanley #5 1/2 as it arrived in the box.
> 
> I said it before - if we knew how amazing life can be we would not believe it!.
> This story is just one more prove that kindness really exists and that life can take magic turns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Old times:*
> My grandfather Ole (photo) was a naval military man, high range, working in Washington for five years as a military attaché for the Danish government, but even more interesting he was the chief of the secret Danish cold war force fortress in the old days where we were shadow fighting the Soviet as I think all can remember.
> Why do I tell that?
> To say that all is possible, since that time the cold war ended (1989), the walls were broken down and a new open world emerged from this, and this is what made this story possible to ever happen. Ohhh yes and the internet.
> 
> *New times:*
> Some time ago I made a blog about how to set up Japanese hand planes Kanna.
> Fellow LJ George Ukrainian military officer had read this and he asked me kindly in a mail if he would be allowed to translate this blog into Russian and post it on a Russian wood site where he is also a member and he and some friends were interested in this.
> Since I believe in sharing I said yes and that it would just make me happy and proud that others could learn from my journey down the woodworking road.
> 
> The blog in Russian:
> Go to gogakot Больше 50 сообщений
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press here.
> 
> Internet forum site or public site for Russian-speaking people who love to play with wood.
> Notice my new name: Мадса (MaFe).
> 
> This lead to George and I talking planes and he kindly offered me a Soviet equal Stanley #5 1/2, and those of you who know me also know I have a huge curiosity for tools and a soft spot for planes from all over the planet, so I thanked him yes.
> OMG a Soviet equal Stanley #5 that is so cool!!!
> He had an old unused one that was greased up, a little rusty but all new.
> 
> Next was to get the plane to Denmark where I live, the shipping was so expensive that George decided to look for alternative transportation and all of a sudden after some months I received a mail that a plane was traveling to Denmark from Ukraine in a car… And few days later I received a mail from my uncle in Jutland that two men had come to his house with a pack for me!
> Press here to see the journey of 2500 Kilometer it had made:
> 
> Here you can read about where George comes from:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ukraine
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiev
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dnipropetrovsk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on vacation in Jutland (part of Denmark) and we passed my uncles place to pick up my pack from George.
> So here is my uncle, he is trained a forester (I think it's called), he is standing in front of sheds he build himself and my father had made the drawings for him so wood runs in the family.
> Thank you Henrik for helping me on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in front is the Soviet equal Stanley#5 plane from George.
> The plane in numbers:
> Sole: 37,8×8 cm / 14,9×3,15 inches
> Blade 6,5 cm / 2,5 inch.
> Weight, 3 kilo / 6.6 pounds.
> Original Stanley #5 1/2 Jack plane, 15"L, 2 1/4"W, 6 3/4lbs.
> (In the back a Marples rebate plane I just got from England, but this I will tell about another day).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the sole, not as bad as it looks since it is more machine grease than rust you see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle is made of brown Bakelite (it seems).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The knob of black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how big the adjustment wheel is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first step is to take it apart.
> I am to my surprise finding out the frog and the lever cap is made from aluminum.
> This explains why the weight of the plane is the same as the original even though it is heavier in the body casting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some cleaning to remove the worst grease and rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plane after first cleaning.
> The body is pitted with rust and the paint quite thin so I decide to repaint it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masking tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanding and degrease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the paint dries I flatten the bed of the frog.
> Sandpaper on glass plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painting some details…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final paint on the body, I choose a dark gray to stay close to the original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flatten the lever cap end to secure a good grip.
> Notice the paint detail…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle and knob are polished and given some car shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blade is bend as George had told me.
> No problem, fixed fast with a hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to sharpen and see the quality of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost Japanese…
> Hollow.
> Back fast flattened, really cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a 30 degree angler so I need some sharpening.
> A lot…
> The steel is really hard, this is a good sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take a pause and flatten the chip breaker on glass and sandpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine like this.
> Full contact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plane put back together again.
> Now I can lap the sole and sides on a glass plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some more sharpening.
> A few hundred strokes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side after lapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sole after lapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is!
> Fully restored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U11P model…
> I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from the back.
> I think it became quite elegant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paint detail…
> Some would have chosen a red star.
> I choose a red heart.
> For love and believe in peace and friendships.
> The cold war is over, kindness has replaced it.
> My grandfather is dead, may he rest in peace, I am sure he would have been happy and proud of this story.
> Thank you George for making this possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiny sole ready for planing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might need to open the mouth a little since it is really tight, but this is a lot better than the upper side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will name the plane George.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am Мадса with my favorite pipe, a whiskey and in a good chair, smiling and sending you and the whole world a smile and a peaceful thought.
> 
> *UPDATE 28 AUGUST2012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mouth was too tight so the shaves got stuck.
> This is easy solved with a metal file or a multi tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some adjustment and finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the mouth is better…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeps, fine shaves in relatively hard wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, perhaps it could use a little more opening, but this will do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here you are George, shaves that brings smiles.
> Thank you.
> 
> News from George:
> These symbols are Russian, Ц11Р in translation this is "Price is 11 Soviet Roubles". In those times when that palne was made (probably 1970-1980) my father, an engineer with specialist diplom has had month salary near 140 roubles. And he has received this salary only after 5 years of work on his plant.
> 
> Thank you George for all the nice words we have exchanged I will here bring a few:
> Here in Ukraine where I live or in Russian all tools are imported and are very priced.
> Currently we have not our producer of woodworking handtools. On the fleamarket people can buy old Soviet era made planes (I have bought these) near 6-8 USD per plane, or old Soviet chisels near 2-3 USD.
> Here exists a little people who work by handtools. Big shops use machines for gain profit and little use hand tools.
> Only a few people buy contemporary handplanes, saw etc.
> Sadly it is the same song in Denmark.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts to you and yours George,*
> Mads


Thanks for sharing an awesome story!


----------



## shipwright

mafe said:


> *Soviet USSR equal Stanley #5 1/2 gift from Ukranian LJ George*
> 
> *Soviet USSR equal Stanley #5 1/2 gift from Ukrainian LJ George*
> Thank you George.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soviet equal Stanley #5 1/2 as it arrived in the box.
> 
> I said it before - if we knew how amazing life can be we would not believe it!.
> This story is just one more prove that kindness really exists and that life can take magic turns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Old times:*
> My grandfather Ole (photo) was a naval military man, high range, working in Washington for five years as a military attaché for the Danish government, but even more interesting he was the chief of the secret Danish cold war force fortress in the old days where we were shadow fighting the Soviet as I think all can remember.
> Why do I tell that?
> To say that all is possible, since that time the cold war ended (1989), the walls were broken down and a new open world emerged from this, and this is what made this story possible to ever happen. Ohhh yes and the internet.
> 
> *New times:*
> Some time ago I made a blog about how to set up Japanese hand planes Kanna.
> Fellow LJ George Ukrainian military officer had read this and he asked me kindly in a mail if he would be allowed to translate this blog into Russian and post it on a Russian wood site where he is also a member and he and some friends were interested in this.
> Since I believe in sharing I said yes and that it would just make me happy and proud that others could learn from my journey down the woodworking road.
> 
> The blog in Russian:
> Go to gogakot Больше 50 сообщений
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press here.
> 
> Internet forum site or public site for Russian-speaking people who love to play with wood.
> Notice my new name: Мадса (MaFe).
> 
> This lead to George and I talking planes and he kindly offered me a Soviet equal Stanley #5 1/2, and those of you who know me also know I have a huge curiosity for tools and a soft spot for planes from all over the planet, so I thanked him yes.
> OMG a Soviet equal Stanley #5 that is so cool!!!
> He had an old unused one that was greased up, a little rusty but all new.
> 
> Next was to get the plane to Denmark where I live, the shipping was so expensive that George decided to look for alternative transportation and all of a sudden after some months I received a mail that a plane was traveling to Denmark from Ukraine in a car… And few days later I received a mail from my uncle in Jutland that two men had come to his house with a pack for me!
> Press here to see the journey of 2500 Kilometer it had made:
> 
> Here you can read about where George comes from:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ukraine
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiev
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dnipropetrovsk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on vacation in Jutland (part of Denmark) and we passed my uncles place to pick up my pack from George.
> So here is my uncle, he is trained a forester (I think it's called), he is standing in front of sheds he build himself and my father had made the drawings for him so wood runs in the family.
> Thank you Henrik for helping me on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in front is the Soviet equal Stanley#5 plane from George.
> The plane in numbers:
> Sole: 37,8×8 cm / 14,9×3,15 inches
> Blade 6,5 cm / 2,5 inch.
> Weight, 3 kilo / 6.6 pounds.
> Original Stanley #5 1/2 Jack plane, 15"L, 2 1/4"W, 6 3/4lbs.
> (In the back a Marples rebate plane I just got from England, but this I will tell about another day).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the sole, not as bad as it looks since it is more machine grease than rust you see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle is made of brown Bakelite (it seems).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The knob of black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how big the adjustment wheel is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first step is to take it apart.
> I am to my surprise finding out the frog and the lever cap is made from aluminum.
> This explains why the weight of the plane is the same as the original even though it is heavier in the body casting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some cleaning to remove the worst grease and rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plane after first cleaning.
> The body is pitted with rust and the paint quite thin so I decide to repaint it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masking tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanding and degrease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the paint dries I flatten the bed of the frog.
> Sandpaper on glass plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painting some details…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final paint on the body, I choose a dark gray to stay close to the original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flatten the lever cap end to secure a good grip.
> Notice the paint detail…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle and knob are polished and given some car shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blade is bend as George had told me.
> No problem, fixed fast with a hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to sharpen and see the quality of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost Japanese…
> Hollow.
> Back fast flattened, really cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a 30 degree angler so I need some sharpening.
> A lot…
> The steel is really hard, this is a good sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take a pause and flatten the chip breaker on glass and sandpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine like this.
> Full contact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plane put back together again.
> Now I can lap the sole and sides on a glass plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some more sharpening.
> A few hundred strokes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side after lapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sole after lapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is!
> Fully restored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U11P model…
> I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from the back.
> I think it became quite elegant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paint detail…
> Some would have chosen a red star.
> I choose a red heart.
> For love and believe in peace and friendships.
> The cold war is over, kindness has replaced it.
> My grandfather is dead, may he rest in peace, I am sure he would have been happy and proud of this story.
> Thank you George for making this possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiny sole ready for planing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might need to open the mouth a little since it is really tight, but this is a lot better than the upper side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will name the plane George.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am Мадса with my favorite pipe, a whiskey and in a good chair, smiling and sending you and the whole world a smile and a peaceful thought.
> 
> *UPDATE 28 AUGUST2012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mouth was too tight so the shaves got stuck.
> This is easy solved with a metal file or a multi tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some adjustment and finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the mouth is better…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeps, fine shaves in relatively hard wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, perhaps it could use a little more opening, but this will do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here you are George, shaves that brings smiles.
> Thank you.
> 
> News from George:
> These symbols are Russian, Ц11Р in translation this is "Price is 11 Soviet Roubles". In those times when that palne was made (probably 1970-1980) my father, an engineer with specialist diplom has had month salary near 140 roubles. And he has received this salary only after 5 years of work on his plant.
> 
> Thank you George for all the nice words we have exchanged I will here bring a few:
> Here in Ukraine where I live or in Russian all tools are imported and are very priced.
> Currently we have not our producer of woodworking handtools. On the fleamarket people can buy old Soviet era made planes (I have bought these) near 6-8 USD per plane, or old Soviet chisels near 2-3 USD.
> Here exists a little people who work by handtools. Big shops use machines for gain profit and little use hand tools.
> Only a few people buy contemporary handplanes, saw etc.
> Sadly it is the same song in Denmark.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts to you and yours George,*
> Mads


Great story Mads.
You define woodworking "friend".


----------



## grizzman

mafe said:


> *Soviet USSR equal Stanley #5 1/2 gift from Ukranian LJ George*
> 
> *Soviet USSR equal Stanley #5 1/2 gift from Ukrainian LJ George*
> Thank you George.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soviet equal Stanley #5 1/2 as it arrived in the box.
> 
> I said it before - if we knew how amazing life can be we would not believe it!.
> This story is just one more prove that kindness really exists and that life can take magic turns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Old times:*
> My grandfather Ole (photo) was a naval military man, high range, working in Washington for five years as a military attaché for the Danish government, but even more interesting he was the chief of the secret Danish cold war force fortress in the old days where we were shadow fighting the Soviet as I think all can remember.
> Why do I tell that?
> To say that all is possible, since that time the cold war ended (1989), the walls were broken down and a new open world emerged from this, and this is what made this story possible to ever happen. Ohhh yes and the internet.
> 
> *New times:*
> Some time ago I made a blog about how to set up Japanese hand planes Kanna.
> Fellow LJ George Ukrainian military officer had read this and he asked me kindly in a mail if he would be allowed to translate this blog into Russian and post it on a Russian wood site where he is also a member and he and some friends were interested in this.
> Since I believe in sharing I said yes and that it would just make me happy and proud that others could learn from my journey down the woodworking road.
> 
> The blog in Russian:
> Go to gogakot Больше 50 сообщений
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press here.
> 
> Internet forum site or public site for Russian-speaking people who love to play with wood.
> Notice my new name: Мадса (MaFe).
> 
> This lead to George and I talking planes and he kindly offered me a Soviet equal Stanley #5 1/2, and those of you who know me also know I have a huge curiosity for tools and a soft spot for planes from all over the planet, so I thanked him yes.
> OMG a Soviet equal Stanley #5 that is so cool!!!
> He had an old unused one that was greased up, a little rusty but all new.
> 
> Next was to get the plane to Denmark where I live, the shipping was so expensive that George decided to look for alternative transportation and all of a sudden after some months I received a mail that a plane was traveling to Denmark from Ukraine in a car… And few days later I received a mail from my uncle in Jutland that two men had come to his house with a pack for me!
> Press here to see the journey of 2500 Kilometer it had made:
> 
> Here you can read about where George comes from:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ukraine
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiev
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dnipropetrovsk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on vacation in Jutland (part of Denmark) and we passed my uncles place to pick up my pack from George.
> So here is my uncle, he is trained a forester (I think it's called), he is standing in front of sheds he build himself and my father had made the drawings for him so wood runs in the family.
> Thank you Henrik for helping me on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in front is the Soviet equal Stanley#5 plane from George.
> The plane in numbers:
> Sole: 37,8×8 cm / 14,9×3,15 inches
> Blade 6,5 cm / 2,5 inch.
> Weight, 3 kilo / 6.6 pounds.
> Original Stanley #5 1/2 Jack plane, 15"L, 2 1/4"W, 6 3/4lbs.
> (In the back a Marples rebate plane I just got from England, but this I will tell about another day).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the sole, not as bad as it looks since it is more machine grease than rust you see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle is made of brown Bakelite (it seems).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The knob of black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how big the adjustment wheel is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first step is to take it apart.
> I am to my surprise finding out the frog and the lever cap is made from aluminum.
> This explains why the weight of the plane is the same as the original even though it is heavier in the body casting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some cleaning to remove the worst grease and rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plane after first cleaning.
> The body is pitted with rust and the paint quite thin so I decide to repaint it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masking tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanding and degrease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the paint dries I flatten the bed of the frog.
> Sandpaper on glass plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painting some details…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final paint on the body, I choose a dark gray to stay close to the original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flatten the lever cap end to secure a good grip.
> Notice the paint detail…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle and knob are polished and given some car shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blade is bend as George had told me.
> No problem, fixed fast with a hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to sharpen and see the quality of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost Japanese…
> Hollow.
> Back fast flattened, really cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a 30 degree angler so I need some sharpening.
> A lot…
> The steel is really hard, this is a good sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take a pause and flatten the chip breaker on glass and sandpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine like this.
> Full contact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plane put back together again.
> Now I can lap the sole and sides on a glass plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some more sharpening.
> A few hundred strokes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side after lapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sole after lapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is!
> Fully restored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U11P model…
> I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from the back.
> I think it became quite elegant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paint detail…
> Some would have chosen a red star.
> I choose a red heart.
> For love and believe in peace and friendships.
> The cold war is over, kindness has replaced it.
> My grandfather is dead, may he rest in peace, I am sure he would have been happy and proud of this story.
> Thank you George for making this possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiny sole ready for planing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might need to open the mouth a little since it is really tight, but this is a lot better than the upper side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will name the plane George.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am Мадса with my favorite pipe, a whiskey and in a good chair, smiling and sending you and the whole world a smile and a peaceful thought.
> 
> *UPDATE 28 AUGUST2012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mouth was too tight so the shaves got stuck.
> This is easy solved with a metal file or a multi tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some adjustment and finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the mouth is better…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeps, fine shaves in relatively hard wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, perhaps it could use a little more opening, but this will do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here you are George, shaves that brings smiles.
> Thank you.
> 
> News from George:
> These symbols are Russian, Ц11Р in translation this is "Price is 11 Soviet Roubles". In those times when that palne was made (probably 1970-1980) my father, an engineer with specialist diplom has had month salary near 140 roubles. And he has received this salary only after 5 years of work on his plant.
> 
> Thank you George for all the nice words we have exchanged I will here bring a few:
> Here in Ukraine where I live or in Russian all tools are imported and are very priced.
> Currently we have not our producer of woodworking handtools. On the fleamarket people can buy old Soviet era made planes (I have bought these) near 6-8 USD per plane, or old Soviet chisels near 2-3 USD.
> Here exists a little people who work by handtools. Big shops use machines for gain profit and little use hand tools.
> Only a few people buy contemporary handplanes, saw etc.
> Sadly it is the same song in Denmark.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts to you and yours George,*
> Mads


mads you sure have a wonderful heart, and the story's that your able to tell are possible because you have a loving heart and have made wonderful friends all over the world, its men like you who make lumberjocks the special place it is, thank you for a heart warming story, i just read this as im getting ready for bed, no better way to end the day then with a story like this…bravo…grizz


----------



## SamuelP

mafe said:


> *Soviet USSR equal Stanley #5 1/2 gift from Ukranian LJ George*
> 
> *Soviet USSR equal Stanley #5 1/2 gift from Ukrainian LJ George*
> Thank you George.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soviet equal Stanley #5 1/2 as it arrived in the box.
> 
> I said it before - if we knew how amazing life can be we would not believe it!.
> This story is just one more prove that kindness really exists and that life can take magic turns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Old times:*
> My grandfather Ole (photo) was a naval military man, high range, working in Washington for five years as a military attaché for the Danish government, but even more interesting he was the chief of the secret Danish cold war force fortress in the old days where we were shadow fighting the Soviet as I think all can remember.
> Why do I tell that?
> To say that all is possible, since that time the cold war ended (1989), the walls were broken down and a new open world emerged from this, and this is what made this story possible to ever happen. Ohhh yes and the internet.
> 
> *New times:*
> Some time ago I made a blog about how to set up Japanese hand planes Kanna.
> Fellow LJ George Ukrainian military officer had read this and he asked me kindly in a mail if he would be allowed to translate this blog into Russian and post it on a Russian wood site where he is also a member and he and some friends were interested in this.
> Since I believe in sharing I said yes and that it would just make me happy and proud that others could learn from my journey down the woodworking road.
> 
> The blog in Russian:
> Go to gogakot Больше 50 сообщений
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press here.
> 
> Internet forum site or public site for Russian-speaking people who love to play with wood.
> Notice my new name: Мадса (MaFe).
> 
> This lead to George and I talking planes and he kindly offered me a Soviet equal Stanley #5 1/2, and those of you who know me also know I have a huge curiosity for tools and a soft spot for planes from all over the planet, so I thanked him yes.
> OMG a Soviet equal Stanley #5 that is so cool!!!
> He had an old unused one that was greased up, a little rusty but all new.
> 
> Next was to get the plane to Denmark where I live, the shipping was so expensive that George decided to look for alternative transportation and all of a sudden after some months I received a mail that a plane was traveling to Denmark from Ukraine in a car… And few days later I received a mail from my uncle in Jutland that two men had come to his house with a pack for me!
> Press here to see the journey of 2500 Kilometer it had made:
> 
> Here you can read about where George comes from:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ukraine
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiev
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dnipropetrovsk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on vacation in Jutland (part of Denmark) and we passed my uncles place to pick up my pack from George.
> So here is my uncle, he is trained a forester (I think it's called), he is standing in front of sheds he build himself and my father had made the drawings for him so wood runs in the family.
> Thank you Henrik for helping me on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in front is the Soviet equal Stanley#5 plane from George.
> The plane in numbers:
> Sole: 37,8×8 cm / 14,9×3,15 inches
> Blade 6,5 cm / 2,5 inch.
> Weight, 3 kilo / 6.6 pounds.
> Original Stanley #5 1/2 Jack plane, 15"L, 2 1/4"W, 6 3/4lbs.
> (In the back a Marples rebate plane I just got from England, but this I will tell about another day).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the sole, not as bad as it looks since it is more machine grease than rust you see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle is made of brown Bakelite (it seems).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The knob of black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how big the adjustment wheel is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first step is to take it apart.
> I am to my surprise finding out the frog and the lever cap is made from aluminum.
> This explains why the weight of the plane is the same as the original even though it is heavier in the body casting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some cleaning to remove the worst grease and rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plane after first cleaning.
> The body is pitted with rust and the paint quite thin so I decide to repaint it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masking tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanding and degrease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the paint dries I flatten the bed of the frog.
> Sandpaper on glass plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painting some details…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final paint on the body, I choose a dark gray to stay close to the original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flatten the lever cap end to secure a good grip.
> Notice the paint detail…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle and knob are polished and given some car shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blade is bend as George had told me.
> No problem, fixed fast with a hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to sharpen and see the quality of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost Japanese…
> Hollow.
> Back fast flattened, really cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a 30 degree angler so I need some sharpening.
> A lot…
> The steel is really hard, this is a good sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take a pause and flatten the chip breaker on glass and sandpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine like this.
> Full contact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plane put back together again.
> Now I can lap the sole and sides on a glass plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some more sharpening.
> A few hundred strokes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side after lapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sole after lapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is!
> Fully restored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U11P model…
> I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from the back.
> I think it became quite elegant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paint detail…
> Some would have chosen a red star.
> I choose a red heart.
> For love and believe in peace and friendships.
> The cold war is over, kindness has replaced it.
> My grandfather is dead, may he rest in peace, I am sure he would have been happy and proud of this story.
> Thank you George for making this possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiny sole ready for planing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might need to open the mouth a little since it is really tight, but this is a lot better than the upper side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will name the plane George.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am Мадса with my favorite pipe, a whiskey and in a good chair, smiling and sending you and the whole world a smile and a peaceful thought.
> 
> *UPDATE 28 AUGUST2012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mouth was too tight so the shaves got stuck.
> This is easy solved with a metal file or a multi tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some adjustment and finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the mouth is better…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeps, fine shaves in relatively hard wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, perhaps it could use a little more opening, but this will do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here you are George, shaves that brings smiles.
> Thank you.
> 
> News from George:
> These symbols are Russian, Ц11Р in translation this is "Price is 11 Soviet Roubles". In those times when that palne was made (probably 1970-1980) my father, an engineer with specialist diplom has had month salary near 140 roubles. And he has received this salary only after 5 years of work on his plant.
> 
> Thank you George for all the nice words we have exchanged I will here bring a few:
> Here in Ukraine where I live or in Russian all tools are imported and are very priced.
> Currently we have not our producer of woodworking handtools. On the fleamarket people can buy old Soviet era made planes (I have bought these) near 6-8 USD per plane, or old Soviet chisels near 2-3 USD.
> Here exists a little people who work by handtools. Big shops use machines for gain profit and little use hand tools.
> Only a few people buy contemporary handplanes, saw etc.
> Sadly it is the same song in Denmark.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts to you and yours George,*
> Mads


Great story, thanks once again.

The only thing that I would change is that front knob, but I respect it being original and intact for sentimentality.


----------



## NormG

mafe said:


> *Soviet USSR equal Stanley #5 1/2 gift from Ukranian LJ George*
> 
> *Soviet USSR equal Stanley #5 1/2 gift from Ukrainian LJ George*
> Thank you George.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soviet equal Stanley #5 1/2 as it arrived in the box.
> 
> I said it before - if we knew how amazing life can be we would not believe it!.
> This story is just one more prove that kindness really exists and that life can take magic turns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Old times:*
> My grandfather Ole (photo) was a naval military man, high range, working in Washington for five years as a military attaché for the Danish government, but even more interesting he was the chief of the secret Danish cold war force fortress in the old days where we were shadow fighting the Soviet as I think all can remember.
> Why do I tell that?
> To say that all is possible, since that time the cold war ended (1989), the walls were broken down and a new open world emerged from this, and this is what made this story possible to ever happen. Ohhh yes and the internet.
> 
> *New times:*
> Some time ago I made a blog about how to set up Japanese hand planes Kanna.
> Fellow LJ George Ukrainian military officer had read this and he asked me kindly in a mail if he would be allowed to translate this blog into Russian and post it on a Russian wood site where he is also a member and he and some friends were interested in this.
> Since I believe in sharing I said yes and that it would just make me happy and proud that others could learn from my journey down the woodworking road.
> 
> The blog in Russian:
> Go to gogakot Больше 50 сообщений
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press here.
> 
> Internet forum site or public site for Russian-speaking people who love to play with wood.
> Notice my new name: Мадса (MaFe).
> 
> This lead to George and I talking planes and he kindly offered me a Soviet equal Stanley #5 1/2, and those of you who know me also know I have a huge curiosity for tools and a soft spot for planes from all over the planet, so I thanked him yes.
> OMG a Soviet equal Stanley #5 that is so cool!!!
> He had an old unused one that was greased up, a little rusty but all new.
> 
> Next was to get the plane to Denmark where I live, the shipping was so expensive that George decided to look for alternative transportation and all of a sudden after some months I received a mail that a plane was traveling to Denmark from Ukraine in a car… And few days later I received a mail from my uncle in Jutland that two men had come to his house with a pack for me!
> Press here to see the journey of 2500 Kilometer it had made:
> 
> Here you can read about where George comes from:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ukraine
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiev
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dnipropetrovsk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on vacation in Jutland (part of Denmark) and we passed my uncles place to pick up my pack from George.
> So here is my uncle, he is trained a forester (I think it's called), he is standing in front of sheds he build himself and my father had made the drawings for him so wood runs in the family.
> Thank you Henrik for helping me on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in front is the Soviet equal Stanley#5 plane from George.
> The plane in numbers:
> Sole: 37,8×8 cm / 14,9×3,15 inches
> Blade 6,5 cm / 2,5 inch.
> Weight, 3 kilo / 6.6 pounds.
> Original Stanley #5 1/2 Jack plane, 15"L, 2 1/4"W, 6 3/4lbs.
> (In the back a Marples rebate plane I just got from England, but this I will tell about another day).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the sole, not as bad as it looks since it is more machine grease than rust you see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle is made of brown Bakelite (it seems).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The knob of black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how big the adjustment wheel is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first step is to take it apart.
> I am to my surprise finding out the frog and the lever cap is made from aluminum.
> This explains why the weight of the plane is the same as the original even though it is heavier in the body casting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some cleaning to remove the worst grease and rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plane after first cleaning.
> The body is pitted with rust and the paint quite thin so I decide to repaint it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masking tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanding and degrease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the paint dries I flatten the bed of the frog.
> Sandpaper on glass plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painting some details…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final paint on the body, I choose a dark gray to stay close to the original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flatten the lever cap end to secure a good grip.
> Notice the paint detail…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle and knob are polished and given some car shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blade is bend as George had told me.
> No problem, fixed fast with a hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to sharpen and see the quality of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost Japanese…
> Hollow.
> Back fast flattened, really cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a 30 degree angler so I need some sharpening.
> A lot…
> The steel is really hard, this is a good sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take a pause and flatten the chip breaker on glass and sandpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine like this.
> Full contact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plane put back together again.
> Now I can lap the sole and sides on a glass plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some more sharpening.
> A few hundred strokes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side after lapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sole after lapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is!
> Fully restored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U11P model…
> I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from the back.
> I think it became quite elegant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paint detail…
> Some would have chosen a red star.
> I choose a red heart.
> For love and believe in peace and friendships.
> The cold war is over, kindness has replaced it.
> My grandfather is dead, may he rest in peace, I am sure he would have been happy and proud of this story.
> Thank you George for making this possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiny sole ready for planing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might need to open the mouth a little since it is really tight, but this is a lot better than the upper side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will name the plane George.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am Мадса with my favorite pipe, a whiskey and in a good chair, smiling and sending you and the whole world a smile and a peaceful thought.
> 
> *UPDATE 28 AUGUST2012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mouth was too tight so the shaves got stuck.
> This is easy solved with a metal file or a multi tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some adjustment and finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the mouth is better…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeps, fine shaves in relatively hard wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, perhaps it could use a little more opening, but this will do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here you are George, shaves that brings smiles.
> Thank you.
> 
> News from George:
> These symbols are Russian, Ц11Р in translation this is "Price is 11 Soviet Roubles". In those times when that palne was made (probably 1970-1980) my father, an engineer with specialist diplom has had month salary near 140 roubles. And he has received this salary only after 5 years of work on his plant.
> 
> Thank you George for all the nice words we have exchanged I will here bring a few:
> Here in Ukraine where I live or in Russian all tools are imported and are very priced.
> Currently we have not our producer of woodworking handtools. On the fleamarket people can buy old Soviet era made planes (I have bought these) near 6-8 USD per plane, or old Soviet chisels near 2-3 USD.
> Here exists a little people who work by handtools. Big shops use machines for gain profit and little use hand tools.
> Only a few people buy contemporary handplanes, saw etc.
> Sadly it is the same song in Denmark.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts to you and yours George,*
> Mads


Thank you for sharing the planes travels to get to you. Wonderful restoration of the plan also, hope it is around a long time


----------



## Kentuk55

mafe said:


> *Soviet USSR equal Stanley #5 1/2 gift from Ukranian LJ George*
> 
> *Soviet USSR equal Stanley #5 1/2 gift from Ukrainian LJ George*
> Thank you George.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soviet equal Stanley #5 1/2 as it arrived in the box.
> 
> I said it before - if we knew how amazing life can be we would not believe it!.
> This story is just one more prove that kindness really exists and that life can take magic turns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Old times:*
> My grandfather Ole (photo) was a naval military man, high range, working in Washington for five years as a military attaché for the Danish government, but even more interesting he was the chief of the secret Danish cold war force fortress in the old days where we were shadow fighting the Soviet as I think all can remember.
> Why do I tell that?
> To say that all is possible, since that time the cold war ended (1989), the walls were broken down and a new open world emerged from this, and this is what made this story possible to ever happen. Ohhh yes and the internet.
> 
> *New times:*
> Some time ago I made a blog about how to set up Japanese hand planes Kanna.
> Fellow LJ George Ukrainian military officer had read this and he asked me kindly in a mail if he would be allowed to translate this blog into Russian and post it on a Russian wood site where he is also a member and he and some friends were interested in this.
> Since I believe in sharing I said yes and that it would just make me happy and proud that others could learn from my journey down the woodworking road.
> 
> The blog in Russian:
> Go to gogakot Больше 50 сообщений
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press here.
> 
> Internet forum site or public site for Russian-speaking people who love to play with wood.
> Notice my new name: Мадса (MaFe).
> 
> This lead to George and I talking planes and he kindly offered me a Soviet equal Stanley #5 1/2, and those of you who know me also know I have a huge curiosity for tools and a soft spot for planes from all over the planet, so I thanked him yes.
> OMG a Soviet equal Stanley #5 that is so cool!!!
> He had an old unused one that was greased up, a little rusty but all new.
> 
> Next was to get the plane to Denmark where I live, the shipping was so expensive that George decided to look for alternative transportation and all of a sudden after some months I received a mail that a plane was traveling to Denmark from Ukraine in a car… And few days later I received a mail from my uncle in Jutland that two men had come to his house with a pack for me!
> Press here to see the journey of 2500 Kilometer it had made:
> 
> Here you can read about where George comes from:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ukraine
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiev
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dnipropetrovsk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on vacation in Jutland (part of Denmark) and we passed my uncles place to pick up my pack from George.
> So here is my uncle, he is trained a forester (I think it's called), he is standing in front of sheds he build himself and my father had made the drawings for him so wood runs in the family.
> Thank you Henrik for helping me on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in front is the Soviet equal Stanley#5 plane from George.
> The plane in numbers:
> Sole: 37,8×8 cm / 14,9×3,15 inches
> Blade 6,5 cm / 2,5 inch.
> Weight, 3 kilo / 6.6 pounds.
> Original Stanley #5 1/2 Jack plane, 15"L, 2 1/4"W, 6 3/4lbs.
> (In the back a Marples rebate plane I just got from England, but this I will tell about another day).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the sole, not as bad as it looks since it is more machine grease than rust you see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle is made of brown Bakelite (it seems).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The knob of black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how big the adjustment wheel is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first step is to take it apart.
> I am to my surprise finding out the frog and the lever cap is made from aluminum.
> This explains why the weight of the plane is the same as the original even though it is heavier in the body casting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some cleaning to remove the worst grease and rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plane after first cleaning.
> The body is pitted with rust and the paint quite thin so I decide to repaint it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masking tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanding and degrease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the paint dries I flatten the bed of the frog.
> Sandpaper on glass plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painting some details…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final paint on the body, I choose a dark gray to stay close to the original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flatten the lever cap end to secure a good grip.
> Notice the paint detail…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle and knob are polished and given some car shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blade is bend as George had told me.
> No problem, fixed fast with a hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to sharpen and see the quality of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost Japanese…
> Hollow.
> Back fast flattened, really cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a 30 degree angler so I need some sharpening.
> A lot…
> The steel is really hard, this is a good sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take a pause and flatten the chip breaker on glass and sandpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine like this.
> Full contact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plane put back together again.
> Now I can lap the sole and sides on a glass plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some more sharpening.
> A few hundred strokes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side after lapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sole after lapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is!
> Fully restored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U11P model…
> I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from the back.
> I think it became quite elegant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paint detail…
> Some would have chosen a red star.
> I choose a red heart.
> For love and believe in peace and friendships.
> The cold war is over, kindness has replaced it.
> My grandfather is dead, may he rest in peace, I am sure he would have been happy and proud of this story.
> Thank you George for making this possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiny sole ready for planing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might need to open the mouth a little since it is really tight, but this is a lot better than the upper side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will name the plane George.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am Мадса with my favorite pipe, a whiskey and in a good chair, smiling and sending you and the whole world a smile and a peaceful thought.
> 
> *UPDATE 28 AUGUST2012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mouth was too tight so the shaves got stuck.
> This is easy solved with a metal file or a multi tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some adjustment and finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the mouth is better…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeps, fine shaves in relatively hard wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, perhaps it could use a little more opening, but this will do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here you are George, shaves that brings smiles.
> Thank you.
> 
> News from George:
> These symbols are Russian, Ц11Р in translation this is "Price is 11 Soviet Roubles". In those times when that palne was made (probably 1970-1980) my father, an engineer with specialist diplom has had month salary near 140 roubles. And he has received this salary only after 5 years of work on his plant.
> 
> Thank you George for all the nice words we have exchanged I will here bring a few:
> Here in Ukraine where I live or in Russian all tools are imported and are very priced.
> Currently we have not our producer of woodworking handtools. On the fleamarket people can buy old Soviet era made planes (I have bought these) near 6-8 USD per plane, or old Soviet chisels near 2-3 USD.
> Here exists a little people who work by handtools. Big shops use machines for gain profit and little use hand tools.
> Only a few people buy contemporary handplanes, saw etc.
> Sadly it is the same song in Denmark.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts to you and yours George,*
> Mads


Gr8 story. Thnx fer sharin it.


----------



## Schwieb

mafe said:


> *Soviet USSR equal Stanley #5 1/2 gift from Ukranian LJ George*
> 
> *Soviet USSR equal Stanley #5 1/2 gift from Ukrainian LJ George*
> Thank you George.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soviet equal Stanley #5 1/2 as it arrived in the box.
> 
> I said it before - if we knew how amazing life can be we would not believe it!.
> This story is just one more prove that kindness really exists and that life can take magic turns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Old times:*
> My grandfather Ole (photo) was a naval military man, high range, working in Washington for five years as a military attaché for the Danish government, but even more interesting he was the chief of the secret Danish cold war force fortress in the old days where we were shadow fighting the Soviet as I think all can remember.
> Why do I tell that?
> To say that all is possible, since that time the cold war ended (1989), the walls were broken down and a new open world emerged from this, and this is what made this story possible to ever happen. Ohhh yes and the internet.
> 
> *New times:*
> Some time ago I made a blog about how to set up Japanese hand planes Kanna.
> Fellow LJ George Ukrainian military officer had read this and he asked me kindly in a mail if he would be allowed to translate this blog into Russian and post it on a Russian wood site where he is also a member and he and some friends were interested in this.
> Since I believe in sharing I said yes and that it would just make me happy and proud that others could learn from my journey down the woodworking road.
> 
> The blog in Russian:
> Go to gogakot Больше 50 сообщений
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press here.
> 
> Internet forum site or public site for Russian-speaking people who love to play with wood.
> Notice my new name: Мадса (MaFe).
> 
> This lead to George and I talking planes and he kindly offered me a Soviet equal Stanley #5 1/2, and those of you who know me also know I have a huge curiosity for tools and a soft spot for planes from all over the planet, so I thanked him yes.
> OMG a Soviet equal Stanley #5 that is so cool!!!
> He had an old unused one that was greased up, a little rusty but all new.
> 
> Next was to get the plane to Denmark where I live, the shipping was so expensive that George decided to look for alternative transportation and all of a sudden after some months I received a mail that a plane was traveling to Denmark from Ukraine in a car… And few days later I received a mail from my uncle in Jutland that two men had come to his house with a pack for me!
> Press here to see the journey of 2500 Kilometer it had made:
> 
> Here you can read about where George comes from:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ukraine
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiev
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dnipropetrovsk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on vacation in Jutland (part of Denmark) and we passed my uncles place to pick up my pack from George.
> So here is my uncle, he is trained a forester (I think it's called), he is standing in front of sheds he build himself and my father had made the drawings for him so wood runs in the family.
> Thank you Henrik for helping me on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in front is the Soviet equal Stanley#5 plane from George.
> The plane in numbers:
> Sole: 37,8×8 cm / 14,9×3,15 inches
> Blade 6,5 cm / 2,5 inch.
> Weight, 3 kilo / 6.6 pounds.
> Original Stanley #5 1/2 Jack plane, 15"L, 2 1/4"W, 6 3/4lbs.
> (In the back a Marples rebate plane I just got from England, but this I will tell about another day).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the sole, not as bad as it looks since it is more machine grease than rust you see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle is made of brown Bakelite (it seems).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The knob of black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how big the adjustment wheel is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first step is to take it apart.
> I am to my surprise finding out the frog and the lever cap is made from aluminum.
> This explains why the weight of the plane is the same as the original even though it is heavier in the body casting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some cleaning to remove the worst grease and rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plane after first cleaning.
> The body is pitted with rust and the paint quite thin so I decide to repaint it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masking tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanding and degrease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the paint dries I flatten the bed of the frog.
> Sandpaper on glass plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painting some details…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final paint on the body, I choose a dark gray to stay close to the original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flatten the lever cap end to secure a good grip.
> Notice the paint detail…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle and knob are polished and given some car shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blade is bend as George had told me.
> No problem, fixed fast with a hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to sharpen and see the quality of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost Japanese…
> Hollow.
> Back fast flattened, really cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a 30 degree angler so I need some sharpening.
> A lot…
> The steel is really hard, this is a good sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take a pause and flatten the chip breaker on glass and sandpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine like this.
> Full contact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plane put back together again.
> Now I can lap the sole and sides on a glass plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some more sharpening.
> A few hundred strokes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side after lapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sole after lapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is!
> Fully restored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U11P model…
> I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from the back.
> I think it became quite elegant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paint detail…
> Some would have chosen a red star.
> I choose a red heart.
> For love and believe in peace and friendships.
> The cold war is over, kindness has replaced it.
> My grandfather is dead, may he rest in peace, I am sure he would have been happy and proud of this story.
> Thank you George for making this possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiny sole ready for planing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might need to open the mouth a little since it is really tight, but this is a lot better than the upper side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will name the plane George.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am Мадса with my favorite pipe, a whiskey and in a good chair, smiling and sending you and the whole world a smile and a peaceful thought.
> 
> *UPDATE 28 AUGUST2012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mouth was too tight so the shaves got stuck.
> This is easy solved with a metal file or a multi tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some adjustment and finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the mouth is better…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeps, fine shaves in relatively hard wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, perhaps it could use a little more opening, but this will do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here you are George, shaves that brings smiles.
> Thank you.
> 
> News from George:
> These symbols are Russian, Ц11Р in translation this is "Price is 11 Soviet Roubles". In those times when that palne was made (probably 1970-1980) my father, an engineer with specialist diplom has had month salary near 140 roubles. And he has received this salary only after 5 years of work on his plant.
> 
> Thank you George for all the nice words we have exchanged I will here bring a few:
> Here in Ukraine where I live or in Russian all tools are imported and are very priced.
> Currently we have not our producer of woodworking handtools. On the fleamarket people can buy old Soviet era made planes (I have bought these) near 6-8 USD per plane, or old Soviet chisels near 2-3 USD.
> Here exists a little people who work by handtools. Big shops use machines for gain profit and little use hand tools.
> Only a few people buy contemporary handplanes, saw etc.
> Sadly it is the same song in Denmark.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts to you and yours George,*
> Mads


Mads,

What a great story and wonderful documentation of restoring this plane. What a wonderful prize you have. I think it is a testament to how you have inspired so many with the work you do. The world has become very flat and small. It is good to know that there are people throughout the world of all cultures that are trying to continue the best of the "old ways" and learn the basics of tools. I have always been fascinated by how people from totally different culture try to solve the same problems.

Ken


----------



## Jim Jakosh

mafe said:


> *Soviet USSR equal Stanley #5 1/2 gift from Ukranian LJ George*
> 
> *Soviet USSR equal Stanley #5 1/2 gift from Ukrainian LJ George*
> Thank you George.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soviet equal Stanley #5 1/2 as it arrived in the box.
> 
> I said it before - if we knew how amazing life can be we would not believe it!.
> This story is just one more prove that kindness really exists and that life can take magic turns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Old times:*
> My grandfather Ole (photo) was a naval military man, high range, working in Washington for five years as a military attaché for the Danish government, but even more interesting he was the chief of the secret Danish cold war force fortress in the old days where we were shadow fighting the Soviet as I think all can remember.
> Why do I tell that?
> To say that all is possible, since that time the cold war ended (1989), the walls were broken down and a new open world emerged from this, and this is what made this story possible to ever happen. Ohhh yes and the internet.
> 
> *New times:*
> Some time ago I made a blog about how to set up Japanese hand planes Kanna.
> Fellow LJ George Ukrainian military officer had read this and he asked me kindly in a mail if he would be allowed to translate this blog into Russian and post it on a Russian wood site where he is also a member and he and some friends were interested in this.
> Since I believe in sharing I said yes and that it would just make me happy and proud that others could learn from my journey down the woodworking road.
> 
> The blog in Russian:
> Go to gogakot Больше 50 сообщений
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press here.
> 
> Internet forum site or public site for Russian-speaking people who love to play with wood.
> Notice my new name: Мадса (MaFe).
> 
> This lead to George and I talking planes and he kindly offered me a Soviet equal Stanley #5 1/2, and those of you who know me also know I have a huge curiosity for tools and a soft spot for planes from all over the planet, so I thanked him yes.
> OMG a Soviet equal Stanley #5 that is so cool!!!
> He had an old unused one that was greased up, a little rusty but all new.
> 
> Next was to get the plane to Denmark where I live, the shipping was so expensive that George decided to look for alternative transportation and all of a sudden after some months I received a mail that a plane was traveling to Denmark from Ukraine in a car… And few days later I received a mail from my uncle in Jutland that two men had come to his house with a pack for me!
> Press here to see the journey of 2500 Kilometer it had made:
> 
> Here you can read about where George comes from:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ukraine
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiev
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dnipropetrovsk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on vacation in Jutland (part of Denmark) and we passed my uncles place to pick up my pack from George.
> So here is my uncle, he is trained a forester (I think it's called), he is standing in front of sheds he build himself and my father had made the drawings for him so wood runs in the family.
> Thank you Henrik for helping me on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in front is the Soviet equal Stanley#5 plane from George.
> The plane in numbers:
> Sole: 37,8×8 cm / 14,9×3,15 inches
> Blade 6,5 cm / 2,5 inch.
> Weight, 3 kilo / 6.6 pounds.
> Original Stanley #5 1/2 Jack plane, 15"L, 2 1/4"W, 6 3/4lbs.
> (In the back a Marples rebate plane I just got from England, but this I will tell about another day).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the sole, not as bad as it looks since it is more machine grease than rust you see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle is made of brown Bakelite (it seems).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The knob of black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how big the adjustment wheel is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first step is to take it apart.
> I am to my surprise finding out the frog and the lever cap is made from aluminum.
> This explains why the weight of the plane is the same as the original even though it is heavier in the body casting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some cleaning to remove the worst grease and rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plane after first cleaning.
> The body is pitted with rust and the paint quite thin so I decide to repaint it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masking tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanding and degrease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the paint dries I flatten the bed of the frog.
> Sandpaper on glass plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painting some details…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final paint on the body, I choose a dark gray to stay close to the original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flatten the lever cap end to secure a good grip.
> Notice the paint detail…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle and knob are polished and given some car shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blade is bend as George had told me.
> No problem, fixed fast with a hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to sharpen and see the quality of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost Japanese…
> Hollow.
> Back fast flattened, really cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a 30 degree angler so I need some sharpening.
> A lot…
> The steel is really hard, this is a good sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take a pause and flatten the chip breaker on glass and sandpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine like this.
> Full contact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plane put back together again.
> Now I can lap the sole and sides on a glass plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some more sharpening.
> A few hundred strokes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side after lapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sole after lapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is!
> Fully restored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U11P model…
> I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from the back.
> I think it became quite elegant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paint detail…
> Some would have chosen a red star.
> I choose a red heart.
> For love and believe in peace and friendships.
> The cold war is over, kindness has replaced it.
> My grandfather is dead, may he rest in peace, I am sure he would have been happy and proud of this story.
> Thank you George for making this possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiny sole ready for planing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might need to open the mouth a little since it is really tight, but this is a lot better than the upper side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will name the plane George.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am Мадса with my favorite pipe, a whiskey and in a good chair, smiling and sending you and the whole world a smile and a peaceful thought.
> 
> *UPDATE 28 AUGUST2012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mouth was too tight so the shaves got stuck.
> This is easy solved with a metal file or a multi tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some adjustment and finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the mouth is better…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeps, fine shaves in relatively hard wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, perhaps it could use a little more opening, but this will do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here you are George, shaves that brings smiles.
> Thank you.
> 
> News from George:
> These symbols are Russian, Ц11Р in translation this is "Price is 11 Soviet Roubles". In those times when that palne was made (probably 1970-1980) my father, an engineer with specialist diplom has had month salary near 140 roubles. And he has received this salary only after 5 years of work on his plant.
> 
> Thank you George for all the nice words we have exchanged I will here bring a few:
> Here in Ukraine where I live or in Russian all tools are imported and are very priced.
> Currently we have not our producer of woodworking handtools. On the fleamarket people can buy old Soviet era made planes (I have bought these) near 6-8 USD per plane, or old Soviet chisels near 2-3 USD.
> Here exists a little people who work by handtools. Big shops use machines for gain profit and little use hand tools.
> Only a few people buy contemporary handplanes, saw etc.
> Sadly it is the same song in Denmark.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts to you and yours George,*
> Mads


Great story, Mads. The world is a better place with things like this instead of cold war.
You have restored the plane to better than original. I had to clean up and sharpen a plane the other day to plane a wide unruly board that would not fit in the jointer and I thought of you and how you would have done it. You teach us all well, my friend!

Thanks to George for being a good friend too!!!!!!!! That was a find gift and the story of its travel was great too!!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

mafe said:


> *Soviet USSR equal Stanley #5 1/2 gift from Ukranian LJ George*
> 
> *Soviet USSR equal Stanley #5 1/2 gift from Ukrainian LJ George*
> Thank you George.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soviet equal Stanley #5 1/2 as it arrived in the box.
> 
> I said it before - if we knew how amazing life can be we would not believe it!.
> This story is just one more prove that kindness really exists and that life can take magic turns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Old times:*
> My grandfather Ole (photo) was a naval military man, high range, working in Washington for five years as a military attaché for the Danish government, but even more interesting he was the chief of the secret Danish cold war force fortress in the old days where we were shadow fighting the Soviet as I think all can remember.
> Why do I tell that?
> To say that all is possible, since that time the cold war ended (1989), the walls were broken down and a new open world emerged from this, and this is what made this story possible to ever happen. Ohhh yes and the internet.
> 
> *New times:*
> Some time ago I made a blog about how to set up Japanese hand planes Kanna.
> Fellow LJ George Ukrainian military officer had read this and he asked me kindly in a mail if he would be allowed to translate this blog into Russian and post it on a Russian wood site where he is also a member and he and some friends were interested in this.
> Since I believe in sharing I said yes and that it would just make me happy and proud that others could learn from my journey down the woodworking road.
> 
> The blog in Russian:
> Go to gogakot Больше 50 сообщений
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press here.
> 
> Internet forum site or public site for Russian-speaking people who love to play with wood.
> Notice my new name: Мадса (MaFe).
> 
> This lead to George and I talking planes and he kindly offered me a Soviet equal Stanley #5 1/2, and those of you who know me also know I have a huge curiosity for tools and a soft spot for planes from all over the planet, so I thanked him yes.
> OMG a Soviet equal Stanley #5 that is so cool!!!
> He had an old unused one that was greased up, a little rusty but all new.
> 
> Next was to get the plane to Denmark where I live, the shipping was so expensive that George decided to look for alternative transportation and all of a sudden after some months I received a mail that a plane was traveling to Denmark from Ukraine in a car… And few days later I received a mail from my uncle in Jutland that two men had come to his house with a pack for me!
> Press here to see the journey of 2500 Kilometer it had made:
> 
> Here you can read about where George comes from:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ukraine
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiev
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dnipropetrovsk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on vacation in Jutland (part of Denmark) and we passed my uncles place to pick up my pack from George.
> So here is my uncle, he is trained a forester (I think it's called), he is standing in front of sheds he build himself and my father had made the drawings for him so wood runs in the family.
> Thank you Henrik for helping me on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in front is the Soviet equal Stanley#5 plane from George.
> The plane in numbers:
> Sole: 37,8×8 cm / 14,9×3,15 inches
> Blade 6,5 cm / 2,5 inch.
> Weight, 3 kilo / 6.6 pounds.
> Original Stanley #5 1/2 Jack plane, 15"L, 2 1/4"W, 6 3/4lbs.
> (In the back a Marples rebate plane I just got from England, but this I will tell about another day).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the sole, not as bad as it looks since it is more machine grease than rust you see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle is made of brown Bakelite (it seems).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The knob of black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how big the adjustment wheel is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first step is to take it apart.
> I am to my surprise finding out the frog and the lever cap is made from aluminum.
> This explains why the weight of the plane is the same as the original even though it is heavier in the body casting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some cleaning to remove the worst grease and rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plane after first cleaning.
> The body is pitted with rust and the paint quite thin so I decide to repaint it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masking tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanding and degrease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the paint dries I flatten the bed of the frog.
> Sandpaper on glass plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painting some details…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final paint on the body, I choose a dark gray to stay close to the original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flatten the lever cap end to secure a good grip.
> Notice the paint detail…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle and knob are polished and given some car shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blade is bend as George had told me.
> No problem, fixed fast with a hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to sharpen and see the quality of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost Japanese…
> Hollow.
> Back fast flattened, really cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a 30 degree angler so I need some sharpening.
> A lot…
> The steel is really hard, this is a good sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take a pause and flatten the chip breaker on glass and sandpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine like this.
> Full contact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plane put back together again.
> Now I can lap the sole and sides on a glass plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some more sharpening.
> A few hundred strokes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side after lapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sole after lapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is!
> Fully restored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U11P model…
> I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from the back.
> I think it became quite elegant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paint detail…
> Some would have chosen a red star.
> I choose a red heart.
> For love and believe in peace and friendships.
> The cold war is over, kindness has replaced it.
> My grandfather is dead, may he rest in peace, I am sure he would have been happy and proud of this story.
> Thank you George for making this possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiny sole ready for planing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might need to open the mouth a little since it is really tight, but this is a lot better than the upper side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will name the plane George.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am Мадса with my favorite pipe, a whiskey and in a good chair, smiling and sending you and the whole world a smile and a peaceful thought.
> 
> *UPDATE 28 AUGUST2012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mouth was too tight so the shaves got stuck.
> This is easy solved with a metal file or a multi tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some adjustment and finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the mouth is better…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeps, fine shaves in relatively hard wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, perhaps it could use a little more opening, but this will do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here you are George, shaves that brings smiles.
> Thank you.
> 
> News from George:
> These symbols are Russian, Ц11Р in translation this is "Price is 11 Soviet Roubles". In those times when that palne was made (probably 1970-1980) my father, an engineer with specialist diplom has had month salary near 140 roubles. And he has received this salary only after 5 years of work on his plant.
> 
> Thank you George for all the nice words we have exchanged I will here bring a few:
> Here in Ukraine where I live or in Russian all tools are imported and are very priced.
> Currently we have not our producer of woodworking handtools. On the fleamarket people can buy old Soviet era made planes (I have bought these) near 6-8 USD per plane, or old Soviet chisels near 2-3 USD.
> Here exists a little people who work by handtools. Big shops use machines for gain profit and little use hand tools.
> Only a few people buy contemporary handplanes, saw etc.
> Sadly it is the same song in Denmark.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts to you and yours George,*
> Mads


Nice plane, Mad.


----------



## phtaylor36

mafe said:


> *Soviet USSR equal Stanley #5 1/2 gift from Ukranian LJ George*
> 
> *Soviet USSR equal Stanley #5 1/2 gift from Ukrainian LJ George*
> Thank you George.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soviet equal Stanley #5 1/2 as it arrived in the box.
> 
> I said it before - if we knew how amazing life can be we would not believe it!.
> This story is just one more prove that kindness really exists and that life can take magic turns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Old times:*
> My grandfather Ole (photo) was a naval military man, high range, working in Washington for five years as a military attaché for the Danish government, but even more interesting he was the chief of the secret Danish cold war force fortress in the old days where we were shadow fighting the Soviet as I think all can remember.
> Why do I tell that?
> To say that all is possible, since that time the cold war ended (1989), the walls were broken down and a new open world emerged from this, and this is what made this story possible to ever happen. Ohhh yes and the internet.
> 
> *New times:*
> Some time ago I made a blog about how to set up Japanese hand planes Kanna.
> Fellow LJ George Ukrainian military officer had read this and he asked me kindly in a mail if he would be allowed to translate this blog into Russian and post it on a Russian wood site where he is also a member and he and some friends were interested in this.
> Since I believe in sharing I said yes and that it would just make me happy and proud that others could learn from my journey down the woodworking road.
> 
> The blog in Russian:
> Go to gogakot Больше 50 сообщений
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press here.
> 
> Internet forum site or public site for Russian-speaking people who love to play with wood.
> Notice my new name: Мадса (MaFe).
> 
> This lead to George and I talking planes and he kindly offered me a Soviet equal Stanley #5 1/2, and those of you who know me also know I have a huge curiosity for tools and a soft spot for planes from all over the planet, so I thanked him yes.
> OMG a Soviet equal Stanley #5 that is so cool!!!
> He had an old unused one that was greased up, a little rusty but all new.
> 
> Next was to get the plane to Denmark where I live, the shipping was so expensive that George decided to look for alternative transportation and all of a sudden after some months I received a mail that a plane was traveling to Denmark from Ukraine in a car… And few days later I received a mail from my uncle in Jutland that two men had come to his house with a pack for me!
> Press here to see the journey of 2500 Kilometer it had made:
> 
> Here you can read about where George comes from:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ukraine
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiev
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dnipropetrovsk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on vacation in Jutland (part of Denmark) and we passed my uncles place to pick up my pack from George.
> So here is my uncle, he is trained a forester (I think it's called), he is standing in front of sheds he build himself and my father had made the drawings for him so wood runs in the family.
> Thank you Henrik for helping me on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in front is the Soviet equal Stanley#5 plane from George.
> The plane in numbers:
> Sole: 37,8×8 cm / 14,9×3,15 inches
> Blade 6,5 cm / 2,5 inch.
> Weight, 3 kilo / 6.6 pounds.
> Original Stanley #5 1/2 Jack plane, 15"L, 2 1/4"W, 6 3/4lbs.
> (In the back a Marples rebate plane I just got from England, but this I will tell about another day).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the sole, not as bad as it looks since it is more machine grease than rust you see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle is made of brown Bakelite (it seems).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The knob of black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how big the adjustment wheel is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first step is to take it apart.
> I am to my surprise finding out the frog and the lever cap is made from aluminum.
> This explains why the weight of the plane is the same as the original even though it is heavier in the body casting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some cleaning to remove the worst grease and rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plane after first cleaning.
> The body is pitted with rust and the paint quite thin so I decide to repaint it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masking tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanding and degrease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the paint dries I flatten the bed of the frog.
> Sandpaper on glass plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painting some details…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final paint on the body, I choose a dark gray to stay close to the original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flatten the lever cap end to secure a good grip.
> Notice the paint detail…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle and knob are polished and given some car shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blade is bend as George had told me.
> No problem, fixed fast with a hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to sharpen and see the quality of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost Japanese…
> Hollow.
> Back fast flattened, really cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a 30 degree angler so I need some sharpening.
> A lot…
> The steel is really hard, this is a good sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take a pause and flatten the chip breaker on glass and sandpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine like this.
> Full contact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plane put back together again.
> Now I can lap the sole and sides on a glass plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some more sharpening.
> A few hundred strokes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side after lapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sole after lapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is!
> Fully restored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U11P model…
> I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from the back.
> I think it became quite elegant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paint detail…
> Some would have chosen a red star.
> I choose a red heart.
> For love and believe in peace and friendships.
> The cold war is over, kindness has replaced it.
> My grandfather is dead, may he rest in peace, I am sure he would have been happy and proud of this story.
> Thank you George for making this possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiny sole ready for planing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might need to open the mouth a little since it is really tight, but this is a lot better than the upper side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will name the plane George.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am Мадса with my favorite pipe, a whiskey and in a good chair, smiling and sending you and the whole world a smile and a peaceful thought.
> 
> *UPDATE 28 AUGUST2012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mouth was too tight so the shaves got stuck.
> This is easy solved with a metal file or a multi tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some adjustment and finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the mouth is better…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeps, fine shaves in relatively hard wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, perhaps it could use a little more opening, but this will do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here you are George, shaves that brings smiles.
> Thank you.
> 
> News from George:
> These symbols are Russian, Ц11Р in translation this is "Price is 11 Soviet Roubles". In those times when that palne was made (probably 1970-1980) my father, an engineer with specialist diplom has had month salary near 140 roubles. And he has received this salary only after 5 years of work on his plant.
> 
> Thank you George for all the nice words we have exchanged I will here bring a few:
> Here in Ukraine where I live or in Russian all tools are imported and are very priced.
> Currently we have not our producer of woodworking handtools. On the fleamarket people can buy old Soviet era made planes (I have bought these) near 6-8 USD per plane, or old Soviet chisels near 2-3 USD.
> Here exists a little people who work by handtools. Big shops use machines for gain profit and little use hand tools.
> Only a few people buy contemporary handplanes, saw etc.
> Sadly it is the same song in Denmark.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts to you and yours George,*
> Mads


Great story Mads. Well done and always an inspiration!


----------



## mochoa

mafe said:


> *Soviet USSR equal Stanley #5 1/2 gift from Ukranian LJ George*
> 
> *Soviet USSR equal Stanley #5 1/2 gift from Ukrainian LJ George*
> Thank you George.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soviet equal Stanley #5 1/2 as it arrived in the box.
> 
> I said it before - if we knew how amazing life can be we would not believe it!.
> This story is just one more prove that kindness really exists and that life can take magic turns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Old times:*
> My grandfather Ole (photo) was a naval military man, high range, working in Washington for five years as a military attaché for the Danish government, but even more interesting he was the chief of the secret Danish cold war force fortress in the old days where we were shadow fighting the Soviet as I think all can remember.
> Why do I tell that?
> To say that all is possible, since that time the cold war ended (1989), the walls were broken down and a new open world emerged from this, and this is what made this story possible to ever happen. Ohhh yes and the internet.
> 
> *New times:*
> Some time ago I made a blog about how to set up Japanese hand planes Kanna.
> Fellow LJ George Ukrainian military officer had read this and he asked me kindly in a mail if he would be allowed to translate this blog into Russian and post it on a Russian wood site where he is also a member and he and some friends were interested in this.
> Since I believe in sharing I said yes and that it would just make me happy and proud that others could learn from my journey down the woodworking road.
> 
> The blog in Russian:
> Go to gogakot Больше 50 сообщений
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press here.
> 
> Internet forum site or public site for Russian-speaking people who love to play with wood.
> Notice my new name: Мадса (MaFe).
> 
> This lead to George and I talking planes and he kindly offered me a Soviet equal Stanley #5 1/2, and those of you who know me also know I have a huge curiosity for tools and a soft spot for planes from all over the planet, so I thanked him yes.
> OMG a Soviet equal Stanley #5 that is so cool!!!
> He had an old unused one that was greased up, a little rusty but all new.
> 
> Next was to get the plane to Denmark where I live, the shipping was so expensive that George decided to look for alternative transportation and all of a sudden after some months I received a mail that a plane was traveling to Denmark from Ukraine in a car… And few days later I received a mail from my uncle in Jutland that two men had come to his house with a pack for me!
> Press here to see the journey of 2500 Kilometer it had made:
> 
> Here you can read about where George comes from:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ukraine
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiev
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dnipropetrovsk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on vacation in Jutland (part of Denmark) and we passed my uncles place to pick up my pack from George.
> So here is my uncle, he is trained a forester (I think it's called), he is standing in front of sheds he build himself and my father had made the drawings for him so wood runs in the family.
> Thank you Henrik for helping me on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in front is the Soviet equal Stanley#5 plane from George.
> The plane in numbers:
> Sole: 37,8×8 cm / 14,9×3,15 inches
> Blade 6,5 cm / 2,5 inch.
> Weight, 3 kilo / 6.6 pounds.
> Original Stanley #5 1/2 Jack plane, 15"L, 2 1/4"W, 6 3/4lbs.
> (In the back a Marples rebate plane I just got from England, but this I will tell about another day).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the sole, not as bad as it looks since it is more machine grease than rust you see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle is made of brown Bakelite (it seems).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The knob of black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how big the adjustment wheel is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first step is to take it apart.
> I am to my surprise finding out the frog and the lever cap is made from aluminum.
> This explains why the weight of the plane is the same as the original even though it is heavier in the body casting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some cleaning to remove the worst grease and rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plane after first cleaning.
> The body is pitted with rust and the paint quite thin so I decide to repaint it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masking tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanding and degrease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the paint dries I flatten the bed of the frog.
> Sandpaper on glass plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painting some details…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final paint on the body, I choose a dark gray to stay close to the original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flatten the lever cap end to secure a good grip.
> Notice the paint detail…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle and knob are polished and given some car shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blade is bend as George had told me.
> No problem, fixed fast with a hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to sharpen and see the quality of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost Japanese…
> Hollow.
> Back fast flattened, really cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a 30 degree angler so I need some sharpening.
> A lot…
> The steel is really hard, this is a good sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take a pause and flatten the chip breaker on glass and sandpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine like this.
> Full contact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plane put back together again.
> Now I can lap the sole and sides on a glass plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some more sharpening.
> A few hundred strokes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side after lapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sole after lapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is!
> Fully restored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U11P model…
> I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from the back.
> I think it became quite elegant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paint detail…
> Some would have chosen a red star.
> I choose a red heart.
> For love and believe in peace and friendships.
> The cold war is over, kindness has replaced it.
> My grandfather is dead, may he rest in peace, I am sure he would have been happy and proud of this story.
> Thank you George for making this possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiny sole ready for planing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might need to open the mouth a little since it is really tight, but this is a lot better than the upper side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will name the plane George.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am Мадса with my favorite pipe, a whiskey and in a good chair, smiling and sending you and the whole world a smile and a peaceful thought.
> 
> *UPDATE 28 AUGUST2012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mouth was too tight so the shaves got stuck.
> This is easy solved with a metal file or a multi tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some adjustment and finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the mouth is better…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeps, fine shaves in relatively hard wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, perhaps it could use a little more opening, but this will do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here you are George, shaves that brings smiles.
> Thank you.
> 
> News from George:
> These symbols are Russian, Ц11Р in translation this is "Price is 11 Soviet Roubles". In those times when that palne was made (probably 1970-1980) my father, an engineer with specialist diplom has had month salary near 140 roubles. And he has received this salary only after 5 years of work on his plant.
> 
> Thank you George for all the nice words we have exchanged I will here bring a few:
> Here in Ukraine where I live or in Russian all tools are imported and are very priced.
> Currently we have not our producer of woodworking handtools. On the fleamarket people can buy old Soviet era made planes (I have bought these) near 6-8 USD per plane, or old Soviet chisels near 2-3 USD.
> Here exists a little people who work by handtools. Big shops use machines for gain profit and little use hand tools.
> Only a few people buy contemporary handplanes, saw etc.
> Sadly it is the same song in Denmark.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts to you and yours George,*
> Mads


Great story Mads, that plane looks pretty solid. Congrats.


----------



## sb194

mafe said:


> *Soviet USSR equal Stanley #5 1/2 gift from Ukranian LJ George*
> 
> *Soviet USSR equal Stanley #5 1/2 gift from Ukrainian LJ George*
> Thank you George.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soviet equal Stanley #5 1/2 as it arrived in the box.
> 
> I said it before - if we knew how amazing life can be we would not believe it!.
> This story is just one more prove that kindness really exists and that life can take magic turns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Old times:*
> My grandfather Ole (photo) was a naval military man, high range, working in Washington for five years as a military attaché for the Danish government, but even more interesting he was the chief of the secret Danish cold war force fortress in the old days where we were shadow fighting the Soviet as I think all can remember.
> Why do I tell that?
> To say that all is possible, since that time the cold war ended (1989), the walls were broken down and a new open world emerged from this, and this is what made this story possible to ever happen. Ohhh yes and the internet.
> 
> *New times:*
> Some time ago I made a blog about how to set up Japanese hand planes Kanna.
> Fellow LJ George Ukrainian military officer had read this and he asked me kindly in a mail if he would be allowed to translate this blog into Russian and post it on a Russian wood site where he is also a member and he and some friends were interested in this.
> Since I believe in sharing I said yes and that it would just make me happy and proud that others could learn from my journey down the woodworking road.
> 
> The blog in Russian:
> Go to gogakot Больше 50 сообщений
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press here.
> 
> Internet forum site or public site for Russian-speaking people who love to play with wood.
> Notice my new name: Мадса (MaFe).
> 
> This lead to George and I talking planes and he kindly offered me a Soviet equal Stanley #5 1/2, and those of you who know me also know I have a huge curiosity for tools and a soft spot for planes from all over the planet, so I thanked him yes.
> OMG a Soviet equal Stanley #5 that is so cool!!!
> He had an old unused one that was greased up, a little rusty but all new.
> 
> Next was to get the plane to Denmark where I live, the shipping was so expensive that George decided to look for alternative transportation and all of a sudden after some months I received a mail that a plane was traveling to Denmark from Ukraine in a car… And few days later I received a mail from my uncle in Jutland that two men had come to his house with a pack for me!
> Press here to see the journey of 2500 Kilometer it had made:
> 
> Here you can read about where George comes from:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ukraine
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiev
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dnipropetrovsk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on vacation in Jutland (part of Denmark) and we passed my uncles place to pick up my pack from George.
> So here is my uncle, he is trained a forester (I think it's called), he is standing in front of sheds he build himself and my father had made the drawings for him so wood runs in the family.
> Thank you Henrik for helping me on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in front is the Soviet equal Stanley#5 plane from George.
> The plane in numbers:
> Sole: 37,8×8 cm / 14,9×3,15 inches
> Blade 6,5 cm / 2,5 inch.
> Weight, 3 kilo / 6.6 pounds.
> Original Stanley #5 1/2 Jack plane, 15"L, 2 1/4"W, 6 3/4lbs.
> (In the back a Marples rebate plane I just got from England, but this I will tell about another day).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the sole, not as bad as it looks since it is more machine grease than rust you see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle is made of brown Bakelite (it seems).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The knob of black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how big the adjustment wheel is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first step is to take it apart.
> I am to my surprise finding out the frog and the lever cap is made from aluminum.
> This explains why the weight of the plane is the same as the original even though it is heavier in the body casting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some cleaning to remove the worst grease and rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plane after first cleaning.
> The body is pitted with rust and the paint quite thin so I decide to repaint it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masking tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanding and degrease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the paint dries I flatten the bed of the frog.
> Sandpaper on glass plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painting some details…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final paint on the body, I choose a dark gray to stay close to the original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flatten the lever cap end to secure a good grip.
> Notice the paint detail…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle and knob are polished and given some car shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blade is bend as George had told me.
> No problem, fixed fast with a hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to sharpen and see the quality of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost Japanese…
> Hollow.
> Back fast flattened, really cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a 30 degree angler so I need some sharpening.
> A lot…
> The steel is really hard, this is a good sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take a pause and flatten the chip breaker on glass and sandpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine like this.
> Full contact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plane put back together again.
> Now I can lap the sole and sides on a glass plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some more sharpening.
> A few hundred strokes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side after lapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sole after lapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is!
> Fully restored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U11P model…
> I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from the back.
> I think it became quite elegant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paint detail…
> Some would have chosen a red star.
> I choose a red heart.
> For love and believe in peace and friendships.
> The cold war is over, kindness has replaced it.
> My grandfather is dead, may he rest in peace, I am sure he would have been happy and proud of this story.
> Thank you George for making this possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiny sole ready for planing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might need to open the mouth a little since it is really tight, but this is a lot better than the upper side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will name the plane George.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am Мадса with my favorite pipe, a whiskey and in a good chair, smiling and sending you and the whole world a smile and a peaceful thought.
> 
> *UPDATE 28 AUGUST2012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mouth was too tight so the shaves got stuck.
> This is easy solved with a metal file or a multi tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some adjustment and finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the mouth is better…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeps, fine shaves in relatively hard wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, perhaps it could use a little more opening, but this will do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here you are George, shaves that brings smiles.
> Thank you.
> 
> News from George:
> These symbols are Russian, Ц11Р in translation this is "Price is 11 Soviet Roubles". In those times when that palne was made (probably 1970-1980) my father, an engineer with specialist diplom has had month salary near 140 roubles. And he has received this salary only after 5 years of work on his plant.
> 
> Thank you George for all the nice words we have exchanged I will here bring a few:
> Here in Ukraine where I live or in Russian all tools are imported and are very priced.
> Currently we have not our producer of woodworking handtools. On the fleamarket people can buy old Soviet era made planes (I have bought these) near 6-8 USD per plane, or old Soviet chisels near 2-3 USD.
> Here exists a little people who work by handtools. Big shops use machines for gain profit and little use hand tools.
> Only a few people buy contemporary handplanes, saw etc.
> Sadly it is the same song in Denmark.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts to you and yours George,*
> Mads


As usual Mads, you have another great story. I so look forward to seeing a new post from you, because they are always interesting.

The plane turned out great. It will work nicely with all your other wonderful tools.

Sean


----------



## Sodabowski

mafe said:


> *Soviet USSR equal Stanley #5 1/2 gift from Ukranian LJ George*
> 
> *Soviet USSR equal Stanley #5 1/2 gift from Ukrainian LJ George*
> Thank you George.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soviet equal Stanley #5 1/2 as it arrived in the box.
> 
> I said it before - if we knew how amazing life can be we would not believe it!.
> This story is just one more prove that kindness really exists and that life can take magic turns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Old times:*
> My grandfather Ole (photo) was a naval military man, high range, working in Washington for five years as a military attaché for the Danish government, but even more interesting he was the chief of the secret Danish cold war force fortress in the old days where we were shadow fighting the Soviet as I think all can remember.
> Why do I tell that?
> To say that all is possible, since that time the cold war ended (1989), the walls were broken down and a new open world emerged from this, and this is what made this story possible to ever happen. Ohhh yes and the internet.
> 
> *New times:*
> Some time ago I made a blog about how to set up Japanese hand planes Kanna.
> Fellow LJ George Ukrainian military officer had read this and he asked me kindly in a mail if he would be allowed to translate this blog into Russian and post it on a Russian wood site where he is also a member and he and some friends were interested in this.
> Since I believe in sharing I said yes and that it would just make me happy and proud that others could learn from my journey down the woodworking road.
> 
> The blog in Russian:
> Go to gogakot Больше 50 сообщений
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press here.
> 
> Internet forum site or public site for Russian-speaking people who love to play with wood.
> Notice my new name: Мадса (MaFe).
> 
> This lead to George and I talking planes and he kindly offered me a Soviet equal Stanley #5 1/2, and those of you who know me also know I have a huge curiosity for tools and a soft spot for planes from all over the planet, so I thanked him yes.
> OMG a Soviet equal Stanley #5 that is so cool!!!
> He had an old unused one that was greased up, a little rusty but all new.
> 
> Next was to get the plane to Denmark where I live, the shipping was so expensive that George decided to look for alternative transportation and all of a sudden after some months I received a mail that a plane was traveling to Denmark from Ukraine in a car… And few days later I received a mail from my uncle in Jutland that two men had come to his house with a pack for me!
> Press here to see the journey of 2500 Kilometer it had made:
> 
> Here you can read about where George comes from:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ukraine
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiev
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dnipropetrovsk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on vacation in Jutland (part of Denmark) and we passed my uncles place to pick up my pack from George.
> So here is my uncle, he is trained a forester (I think it's called), he is standing in front of sheds he build himself and my father had made the drawings for him so wood runs in the family.
> Thank you Henrik for helping me on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in front is the Soviet equal Stanley#5 plane from George.
> The plane in numbers:
> Sole: 37,8×8 cm / 14,9×3,15 inches
> Blade 6,5 cm / 2,5 inch.
> Weight, 3 kilo / 6.6 pounds.
> Original Stanley #5 1/2 Jack plane, 15"L, 2 1/4"W, 6 3/4lbs.
> (In the back a Marples rebate plane I just got from England, but this I will tell about another day).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the sole, not as bad as it looks since it is more machine grease than rust you see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle is made of brown Bakelite (it seems).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The knob of black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how big the adjustment wheel is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first step is to take it apart.
> I am to my surprise finding out the frog and the lever cap is made from aluminum.
> This explains why the weight of the plane is the same as the original even though it is heavier in the body casting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some cleaning to remove the worst grease and rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plane after first cleaning.
> The body is pitted with rust and the paint quite thin so I decide to repaint it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masking tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanding and degrease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the paint dries I flatten the bed of the frog.
> Sandpaper on glass plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painting some details…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final paint on the body, I choose a dark gray to stay close to the original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flatten the lever cap end to secure a good grip.
> Notice the paint detail…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle and knob are polished and given some car shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blade is bend as George had told me.
> No problem, fixed fast with a hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to sharpen and see the quality of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost Japanese…
> Hollow.
> Back fast flattened, really cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a 30 degree angler so I need some sharpening.
> A lot…
> The steel is really hard, this is a good sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take a pause and flatten the chip breaker on glass and sandpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine like this.
> Full contact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plane put back together again.
> Now I can lap the sole and sides on a glass plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some more sharpening.
> A few hundred strokes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side after lapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sole after lapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is!
> Fully restored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U11P model…
> I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from the back.
> I think it became quite elegant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paint detail…
> Some would have chosen a red star.
> I choose a red heart.
> For love and believe in peace and friendships.
> The cold war is over, kindness has replaced it.
> My grandfather is dead, may he rest in peace, I am sure he would have been happy and proud of this story.
> Thank you George for making this possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiny sole ready for planing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might need to open the mouth a little since it is really tight, but this is a lot better than the upper side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will name the plane George.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am Мадса with my favorite pipe, a whiskey and in a good chair, smiling and sending you and the whole world a smile and a peaceful thought.
> 
> *UPDATE 28 AUGUST2012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mouth was too tight so the shaves got stuck.
> This is easy solved with a metal file or a multi tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some adjustment and finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the mouth is better…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeps, fine shaves in relatively hard wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, perhaps it could use a little more opening, but this will do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here you are George, shaves that brings smiles.
> Thank you.
> 
> News from George:
> These symbols are Russian, Ц11Р in translation this is "Price is 11 Soviet Roubles". In those times when that palne was made (probably 1970-1980) my father, an engineer with specialist diplom has had month salary near 140 roubles. And he has received this salary only after 5 years of work on his plant.
> 
> Thank you George for all the nice words we have exchanged I will here bring a few:
> Here in Ukraine where I live or in Russian all tools are imported and are very priced.
> Currently we have not our producer of woodworking handtools. On the fleamarket people can buy old Soviet era made planes (I have bought these) near 6-8 USD per plane, or old Soviet chisels near 2-3 USD.
> Here exists a little people who work by handtools. Big shops use machines for gain profit and little use hand tools.
> Only a few people buy contemporary handplanes, saw etc.
> Sadly it is the same song in Denmark.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts to you and yours George,*
> Mads


Another one saved from the rust  I didn't have enough time these holidays to finish cleaning the one you sent me, next time for sure.


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Soviet USSR equal Stanley #5 1/2 gift from Ukranian LJ George*
> 
> *Soviet USSR equal Stanley #5 1/2 gift from Ukrainian LJ George*
> Thank you George.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soviet equal Stanley #5 1/2 as it arrived in the box.
> 
> I said it before - if we knew how amazing life can be we would not believe it!.
> This story is just one more prove that kindness really exists and that life can take magic turns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Old times:*
> My grandfather Ole (photo) was a naval military man, high range, working in Washington for five years as a military attaché for the Danish government, but even more interesting he was the chief of the secret Danish cold war force fortress in the old days where we were shadow fighting the Soviet as I think all can remember.
> Why do I tell that?
> To say that all is possible, since that time the cold war ended (1989), the walls were broken down and a new open world emerged from this, and this is what made this story possible to ever happen. Ohhh yes and the internet.
> 
> *New times:*
> Some time ago I made a blog about how to set up Japanese hand planes Kanna.
> Fellow LJ George Ukrainian military officer had read this and he asked me kindly in a mail if he would be allowed to translate this blog into Russian and post it on a Russian wood site where he is also a member and he and some friends were interested in this.
> Since I believe in sharing I said yes and that it would just make me happy and proud that others could learn from my journey down the woodworking road.
> 
> The blog in Russian:
> Go to gogakot Больше 50 сообщений
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press here.
> 
> Internet forum site or public site for Russian-speaking people who love to play with wood.
> Notice my new name: Мадса (MaFe).
> 
> This lead to George and I talking planes and he kindly offered me a Soviet equal Stanley #5 1/2, and those of you who know me also know I have a huge curiosity for tools and a soft spot for planes from all over the planet, so I thanked him yes.
> OMG a Soviet equal Stanley #5 that is so cool!!!
> He had an old unused one that was greased up, a little rusty but all new.
> 
> Next was to get the plane to Denmark where I live, the shipping was so expensive that George decided to look for alternative transportation and all of a sudden after some months I received a mail that a plane was traveling to Denmark from Ukraine in a car… And few days later I received a mail from my uncle in Jutland that two men had come to his house with a pack for me!
> Press here to see the journey of 2500 Kilometer it had made:
> 
> Here you can read about where George comes from:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ukraine
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiev
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dnipropetrovsk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on vacation in Jutland (part of Denmark) and we passed my uncles place to pick up my pack from George.
> So here is my uncle, he is trained a forester (I think it's called), he is standing in front of sheds he build himself and my father had made the drawings for him so wood runs in the family.
> Thank you Henrik for helping me on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in front is the Soviet equal Stanley#5 plane from George.
> The plane in numbers:
> Sole: 37,8×8 cm / 14,9×3,15 inches
> Blade 6,5 cm / 2,5 inch.
> Weight, 3 kilo / 6.6 pounds.
> Original Stanley #5 1/2 Jack plane, 15"L, 2 1/4"W, 6 3/4lbs.
> (In the back a Marples rebate plane I just got from England, but this I will tell about another day).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the sole, not as bad as it looks since it is more machine grease than rust you see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle is made of brown Bakelite (it seems).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The knob of black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how big the adjustment wheel is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first step is to take it apart.
> I am to my surprise finding out the frog and the lever cap is made from aluminum.
> This explains why the weight of the plane is the same as the original even though it is heavier in the body casting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some cleaning to remove the worst grease and rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plane after first cleaning.
> The body is pitted with rust and the paint quite thin so I decide to repaint it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masking tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanding and degrease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the paint dries I flatten the bed of the frog.
> Sandpaper on glass plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painting some details…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final paint on the body, I choose a dark gray to stay close to the original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flatten the lever cap end to secure a good grip.
> Notice the paint detail…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle and knob are polished and given some car shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blade is bend as George had told me.
> No problem, fixed fast with a hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to sharpen and see the quality of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost Japanese…
> Hollow.
> Back fast flattened, really cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a 30 degree angler so I need some sharpening.
> A lot…
> The steel is really hard, this is a good sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take a pause and flatten the chip breaker on glass and sandpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine like this.
> Full contact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plane put back together again.
> Now I can lap the sole and sides on a glass plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some more sharpening.
> A few hundred strokes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side after lapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sole after lapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is!
> Fully restored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U11P model…
> I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from the back.
> I think it became quite elegant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paint detail…
> Some would have chosen a red star.
> I choose a red heart.
> For love and believe in peace and friendships.
> The cold war is over, kindness has replaced it.
> My grandfather is dead, may he rest in peace, I am sure he would have been happy and proud of this story.
> Thank you George for making this possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiny sole ready for planing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might need to open the mouth a little since it is really tight, but this is a lot better than the upper side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will name the plane George.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am Мадса with my favorite pipe, a whiskey and in a good chair, smiling and sending you and the whole world a smile and a peaceful thought.
> 
> *UPDATE 28 AUGUST2012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mouth was too tight so the shaves got stuck.
> This is easy solved with a metal file or a multi tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some adjustment and finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the mouth is better…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeps, fine shaves in relatively hard wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, perhaps it could use a little more opening, but this will do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here you are George, shaves that brings smiles.
> Thank you.
> 
> News from George:
> These symbols are Russian, Ц11Р in translation this is "Price is 11 Soviet Roubles". In those times when that palne was made (probably 1970-1980) my father, an engineer with specialist diplom has had month salary near 140 roubles. And he has received this salary only after 5 years of work on his plant.
> 
> Thank you George for all the nice words we have exchanged I will here bring a few:
> Here in Ukraine where I live or in Russian all tools are imported and are very priced.
> Currently we have not our producer of woodworking handtools. On the fleamarket people can buy old Soviet era made planes (I have bought these) near 6-8 USD per plane, or old Soviet chisels near 2-3 USD.
> Here exists a little people who work by handtools. Big shops use machines for gain profit and little use hand tools.
> Only a few people buy contemporary handplanes, saw etc.
> Sadly it is the same song in Denmark.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts to you and yours George,*
> Mads


Hi ho guys,
Life is busy here these days, just runs like sand between the fingers here when the sun is out…
Yes I am a lucky man, and after a little work (not ready out the box plane) this old wonderful plane is a beautiful tool.
One thing that amazed me was how easy it was to restore and set up… all in app half a day - why - because it is not the first plane I fix, but most of all because I forgot to be nervous… Yes in woodworking or tool restore as in many other things the point is to get up on the horse and start riding, after a short while you ride then. I started my woodworking journy not so long ago and bought my first real plane app. 900 days ago http://lumberjocks.com/projects/29502 and restored this gently, since then I have added a few and all had some issues that needed to be fixed or adjusted, this is the first where I acually stopped thinking and just did it - so - it is not so hard after all, just some pices that need to be restored, fitted and adjusted - ohhh yes and then the sharpening, this is another skill that have become a habbit now, and this is the first thing one should train and train until it becomes so, any cutting tool needs a dead sharp edge and without that a plane is nothing but a uncormfortabe hammer…

Thank you all for your comments, yes George is a special man and so this plane will always be really special to me.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Soviet USSR equal Stanley #5 1/2 gift from Ukranian LJ George*
> 
> *Soviet USSR equal Stanley #5 1/2 gift from Ukrainian LJ George*
> Thank you George.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soviet equal Stanley #5 1/2 as it arrived in the box.
> 
> I said it before - if we knew how amazing life can be we would not believe it!.
> This story is just one more prove that kindness really exists and that life can take magic turns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Old times:*
> My grandfather Ole (photo) was a naval military man, high range, working in Washington for five years as a military attaché for the Danish government, but even more interesting he was the chief of the secret Danish cold war force fortress in the old days where we were shadow fighting the Soviet as I think all can remember.
> Why do I tell that?
> To say that all is possible, since that time the cold war ended (1989), the walls were broken down and a new open world emerged from this, and this is what made this story possible to ever happen. Ohhh yes and the internet.
> 
> *New times:*
> Some time ago I made a blog about how to set up Japanese hand planes Kanna.
> Fellow LJ George Ukrainian military officer had read this and he asked me kindly in a mail if he would be allowed to translate this blog into Russian and post it on a Russian wood site where he is also a member and he and some friends were interested in this.
> Since I believe in sharing I said yes and that it would just make me happy and proud that others could learn from my journey down the woodworking road.
> 
> The blog in Russian:
> Go to gogakot Больше 50 сообщений
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press here.
> 
> Internet forum site or public site for Russian-speaking people who love to play with wood.
> Notice my new name: Мадса (MaFe).
> 
> This lead to George and I talking planes and he kindly offered me a Soviet equal Stanley #5 1/2, and those of you who know me also know I have a huge curiosity for tools and a soft spot for planes from all over the planet, so I thanked him yes.
> OMG a Soviet equal Stanley #5 that is so cool!!!
> He had an old unused one that was greased up, a little rusty but all new.
> 
> Next was to get the plane to Denmark where I live, the shipping was so expensive that George decided to look for alternative transportation and all of a sudden after some months I received a mail that a plane was traveling to Denmark from Ukraine in a car… And few days later I received a mail from my uncle in Jutland that two men had come to his house with a pack for me!
> Press here to see the journey of 2500 Kilometer it had made:
> 
> Here you can read about where George comes from:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ukraine
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiev
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dnipropetrovsk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on vacation in Jutland (part of Denmark) and we passed my uncles place to pick up my pack from George.
> So here is my uncle, he is trained a forester (I think it's called), he is standing in front of sheds he build himself and my father had made the drawings for him so wood runs in the family.
> Thank you Henrik for helping me on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in front is the Soviet equal Stanley#5 plane from George.
> The plane in numbers:
> Sole: 37,8×8 cm / 14,9×3,15 inches
> Blade 6,5 cm / 2,5 inch.
> Weight, 3 kilo / 6.6 pounds.
> Original Stanley #5 1/2 Jack plane, 15"L, 2 1/4"W, 6 3/4lbs.
> (In the back a Marples rebate plane I just got from England, but this I will tell about another day).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the sole, not as bad as it looks since it is more machine grease than rust you see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle is made of brown Bakelite (it seems).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The knob of black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how big the adjustment wheel is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first step is to take it apart.
> I am to my surprise finding out the frog and the lever cap is made from aluminum.
> This explains why the weight of the plane is the same as the original even though it is heavier in the body casting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some cleaning to remove the worst grease and rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plane after first cleaning.
> The body is pitted with rust and the paint quite thin so I decide to repaint it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masking tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanding and degrease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the paint dries I flatten the bed of the frog.
> Sandpaper on glass plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painting some details…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final paint on the body, I choose a dark gray to stay close to the original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flatten the lever cap end to secure a good grip.
> Notice the paint detail…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle and knob are polished and given some car shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blade is bend as George had told me.
> No problem, fixed fast with a hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to sharpen and see the quality of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost Japanese…
> Hollow.
> Back fast flattened, really cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a 30 degree angler so I need some sharpening.
> A lot…
> The steel is really hard, this is a good sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take a pause and flatten the chip breaker on glass and sandpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine like this.
> Full contact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plane put back together again.
> Now I can lap the sole and sides on a glass plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some more sharpening.
> A few hundred strokes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side after lapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sole after lapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is!
> Fully restored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U11P model…
> I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from the back.
> I think it became quite elegant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paint detail…
> Some would have chosen a red star.
> I choose a red heart.
> For love and believe in peace and friendships.
> The cold war is over, kindness has replaced it.
> My grandfather is dead, may he rest in peace, I am sure he would have been happy and proud of this story.
> Thank you George for making this possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiny sole ready for planing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might need to open the mouth a little since it is really tight, but this is a lot better than the upper side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will name the plane George.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am Мадса with my favorite pipe, a whiskey and in a good chair, smiling and sending you and the whole world a smile and a peaceful thought.
> 
> *UPDATE 28 AUGUST2012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mouth was too tight so the shaves got stuck.
> This is easy solved with a metal file or a multi tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some adjustment and finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the mouth is better…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeps, fine shaves in relatively hard wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, perhaps it could use a little more opening, but this will do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here you are George, shaves that brings smiles.
> Thank you.
> 
> News from George:
> These symbols are Russian, Ц11Р in translation this is "Price is 11 Soviet Roubles". In those times when that palne was made (probably 1970-1980) my father, an engineer with specialist diplom has had month salary near 140 roubles. And he has received this salary only after 5 years of work on his plant.
> 
> Thank you George for all the nice words we have exchanged I will here bring a few:
> Here in Ukraine where I live or in Russian all tools are imported and are very priced.
> Currently we have not our producer of woodworking handtools. On the fleamarket people can buy old Soviet era made planes (I have bought these) near 6-8 USD per plane, or old Soviet chisels near 2-3 USD.
> Here exists a little people who work by handtools. Big shops use machines for gain profit and little use hand tools.
> Only a few people buy contemporary handplanes, saw etc.
> Sadly it is the same song in Denmark.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts to you and yours George,*
> Mads


JUST UPDATED WITH NEW SHAVES AFTER FIXING THE MOUTH.


----------



## Viktor

mafe said:


> *Soviet USSR equal Stanley #5 1/2 gift from Ukranian LJ George*
> 
> *Soviet USSR equal Stanley #5 1/2 gift from Ukrainian LJ George*
> Thank you George.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soviet equal Stanley #5 1/2 as it arrived in the box.
> 
> I said it before - if we knew how amazing life can be we would not believe it!.
> This story is just one more prove that kindness really exists and that life can take magic turns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Old times:*
> My grandfather Ole (photo) was a naval military man, high range, working in Washington for five years as a military attaché for the Danish government, but even more interesting he was the chief of the secret Danish cold war force fortress in the old days where we were shadow fighting the Soviet as I think all can remember.
> Why do I tell that?
> To say that all is possible, since that time the cold war ended (1989), the walls were broken down and a new open world emerged from this, and this is what made this story possible to ever happen. Ohhh yes and the internet.
> 
> *New times:*
> Some time ago I made a blog about how to set up Japanese hand planes Kanna.
> Fellow LJ George Ukrainian military officer had read this and he asked me kindly in a mail if he would be allowed to translate this blog into Russian and post it on a Russian wood site where he is also a member and he and some friends were interested in this.
> Since I believe in sharing I said yes and that it would just make me happy and proud that others could learn from my journey down the woodworking road.
> 
> The blog in Russian:
> Go to gogakot Больше 50 сообщений
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press here.
> 
> Internet forum site or public site for Russian-speaking people who love to play with wood.
> Notice my new name: Мадса (MaFe).
> 
> This lead to George and I talking planes and he kindly offered me a Soviet equal Stanley #5 1/2, and those of you who know me also know I have a huge curiosity for tools and a soft spot for planes from all over the planet, so I thanked him yes.
> OMG a Soviet equal Stanley #5 that is so cool!!!
> He had an old unused one that was greased up, a little rusty but all new.
> 
> Next was to get the plane to Denmark where I live, the shipping was so expensive that George decided to look for alternative transportation and all of a sudden after some months I received a mail that a plane was traveling to Denmark from Ukraine in a car… And few days later I received a mail from my uncle in Jutland that two men had come to his house with a pack for me!
> Press here to see the journey of 2500 Kilometer it had made:
> 
> Here you can read about where George comes from:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ukraine
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiev
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dnipropetrovsk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on vacation in Jutland (part of Denmark) and we passed my uncles place to pick up my pack from George.
> So here is my uncle, he is trained a forester (I think it's called), he is standing in front of sheds he build himself and my father had made the drawings for him so wood runs in the family.
> Thank you Henrik for helping me on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in front is the Soviet equal Stanley#5 plane from George.
> The plane in numbers:
> Sole: 37,8×8 cm / 14,9×3,15 inches
> Blade 6,5 cm / 2,5 inch.
> Weight, 3 kilo / 6.6 pounds.
> Original Stanley #5 1/2 Jack plane, 15"L, 2 1/4"W, 6 3/4lbs.
> (In the back a Marples rebate plane I just got from England, but this I will tell about another day).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the sole, not as bad as it looks since it is more machine grease than rust you see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle is made of brown Bakelite (it seems).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The knob of black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how big the adjustment wheel is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first step is to take it apart.
> I am to my surprise finding out the frog and the lever cap is made from aluminum.
> This explains why the weight of the plane is the same as the original even though it is heavier in the body casting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some cleaning to remove the worst grease and rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plane after first cleaning.
> The body is pitted with rust and the paint quite thin so I decide to repaint it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masking tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanding and degrease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the paint dries I flatten the bed of the frog.
> Sandpaper on glass plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painting some details…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final paint on the body, I choose a dark gray to stay close to the original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flatten the lever cap end to secure a good grip.
> Notice the paint detail…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle and knob are polished and given some car shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blade is bend as George had told me.
> No problem, fixed fast with a hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to sharpen and see the quality of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost Japanese…
> Hollow.
> Back fast flattened, really cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a 30 degree angler so I need some sharpening.
> A lot…
> The steel is really hard, this is a good sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take a pause and flatten the chip breaker on glass and sandpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine like this.
> Full contact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plane put back together again.
> Now I can lap the sole and sides on a glass plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some more sharpening.
> A few hundred strokes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side after lapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sole after lapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is!
> Fully restored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U11P model…
> I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from the back.
> I think it became quite elegant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paint detail…
> Some would have chosen a red star.
> I choose a red heart.
> For love and believe in peace and friendships.
> The cold war is over, kindness has replaced it.
> My grandfather is dead, may he rest in peace, I am sure he would have been happy and proud of this story.
> Thank you George for making this possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiny sole ready for planing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might need to open the mouth a little since it is really tight, but this is a lot better than the upper side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will name the plane George.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am Мадса with my favorite pipe, a whiskey and in a good chair, smiling and sending you and the whole world a smile and a peaceful thought.
> 
> *UPDATE 28 AUGUST2012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mouth was too tight so the shaves got stuck.
> This is easy solved with a metal file or a multi tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some adjustment and finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the mouth is better…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeps, fine shaves in relatively hard wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, perhaps it could use a little more opening, but this will do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here you are George, shaves that brings smiles.
> Thank you.
> 
> News from George:
> These symbols are Russian, Ц11Р in translation this is "Price is 11 Soviet Roubles". In those times when that palne was made (probably 1970-1980) my father, an engineer with specialist diplom has had month salary near 140 roubles. And he has received this salary only after 5 years of work on his plant.
> 
> Thank you George for all the nice words we have exchanged I will here bring a few:
> Here in Ukraine where I live or in Russian all tools are imported and are very priced.
> Currently we have not our producer of woodworking handtools. On the fleamarket people can buy old Soviet era made planes (I have bought these) near 6-8 USD per plane, or old Soviet chisels near 2-3 USD.
> Here exists a little people who work by handtools. Big shops use machines for gain profit and little use hand tools.
> Only a few people buy contemporary handplanes, saw etc.
> Sadly it is the same song in Denmark.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts to you and yours George,*
> Mads


"U11P model…
I guess"

- No, Mads. That is the price. 
Ц 11 р. = Цена 11 рублей (price 11 rubles)
Quite typical for planned economy to just set the price in cast iron. A hint for dating also. Pre 1990 but post 1961. Judging from the amount it's later rather than earlier.


----------



## mochoa

mafe said:


> *Soviet USSR equal Stanley #5 1/2 gift from Ukranian LJ George*
> 
> *Soviet USSR equal Stanley #5 1/2 gift from Ukrainian LJ George*
> Thank you George.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soviet equal Stanley #5 1/2 as it arrived in the box.
> 
> I said it before - if we knew how amazing life can be we would not believe it!.
> This story is just one more prove that kindness really exists and that life can take magic turns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Old times:*
> My grandfather Ole (photo) was a naval military man, high range, working in Washington for five years as a military attaché for the Danish government, but even more interesting he was the chief of the secret Danish cold war force fortress in the old days where we were shadow fighting the Soviet as I think all can remember.
> Why do I tell that?
> To say that all is possible, since that time the cold war ended (1989), the walls were broken down and a new open world emerged from this, and this is what made this story possible to ever happen. Ohhh yes and the internet.
> 
> *New times:*
> Some time ago I made a blog about how to set up Japanese hand planes Kanna.
> Fellow LJ George Ukrainian military officer had read this and he asked me kindly in a mail if he would be allowed to translate this blog into Russian and post it on a Russian wood site where he is also a member and he and some friends were interested in this.
> Since I believe in sharing I said yes and that it would just make me happy and proud that others could learn from my journey down the woodworking road.
> 
> The blog in Russian:
> Go to gogakot Больше 50 сообщений
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press here.
> 
> Internet forum site or public site for Russian-speaking people who love to play with wood.
> Notice my new name: Мадса (MaFe).
> 
> This lead to George and I talking planes and he kindly offered me a Soviet equal Stanley #5 1/2, and those of you who know me also know I have a huge curiosity for tools and a soft spot for planes from all over the planet, so I thanked him yes.
> OMG a Soviet equal Stanley #5 that is so cool!!!
> He had an old unused one that was greased up, a little rusty but all new.
> 
> Next was to get the plane to Denmark where I live, the shipping was so expensive that George decided to look for alternative transportation and all of a sudden after some months I received a mail that a plane was traveling to Denmark from Ukraine in a car… And few days later I received a mail from my uncle in Jutland that two men had come to his house with a pack for me!
> Press here to see the journey of 2500 Kilometer it had made:
> 
> Here you can read about where George comes from:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ukraine
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiev
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dnipropetrovsk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on vacation in Jutland (part of Denmark) and we passed my uncles place to pick up my pack from George.
> So here is my uncle, he is trained a forester (I think it's called), he is standing in front of sheds he build himself and my father had made the drawings for him so wood runs in the family.
> Thank you Henrik for helping me on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in front is the Soviet equal Stanley#5 plane from George.
> The plane in numbers:
> Sole: 37,8×8 cm / 14,9×3,15 inches
> Blade 6,5 cm / 2,5 inch.
> Weight, 3 kilo / 6.6 pounds.
> Original Stanley #5 1/2 Jack plane, 15"L, 2 1/4"W, 6 3/4lbs.
> (In the back a Marples rebate plane I just got from England, but this I will tell about another day).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the sole, not as bad as it looks since it is more machine grease than rust you see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle is made of brown Bakelite (it seems).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The knob of black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how big the adjustment wheel is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first step is to take it apart.
> I am to my surprise finding out the frog and the lever cap is made from aluminum.
> This explains why the weight of the plane is the same as the original even though it is heavier in the body casting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some cleaning to remove the worst grease and rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plane after first cleaning.
> The body is pitted with rust and the paint quite thin so I decide to repaint it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masking tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanding and degrease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the paint dries I flatten the bed of the frog.
> Sandpaper on glass plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painting some details…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final paint on the body, I choose a dark gray to stay close to the original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flatten the lever cap end to secure a good grip.
> Notice the paint detail…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle and knob are polished and given some car shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blade is bend as George had told me.
> No problem, fixed fast with a hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to sharpen and see the quality of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost Japanese…
> Hollow.
> Back fast flattened, really cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a 30 degree angler so I need some sharpening.
> A lot…
> The steel is really hard, this is a good sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take a pause and flatten the chip breaker on glass and sandpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine like this.
> Full contact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plane put back together again.
> Now I can lap the sole and sides on a glass plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some more sharpening.
> A few hundred strokes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side after lapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sole after lapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is!
> Fully restored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U11P model…
> I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from the back.
> I think it became quite elegant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paint detail…
> Some would have chosen a red star.
> I choose a red heart.
> For love and believe in peace and friendships.
> The cold war is over, kindness has replaced it.
> My grandfather is dead, may he rest in peace, I am sure he would have been happy and proud of this story.
> Thank you George for making this possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiny sole ready for planing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might need to open the mouth a little since it is really tight, but this is a lot better than the upper side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will name the plane George.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am Мадса with my favorite pipe, a whiskey and in a good chair, smiling and sending you and the whole world a smile and a peaceful thought.
> 
> *UPDATE 28 AUGUST2012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mouth was too tight so the shaves got stuck.
> This is easy solved with a metal file or a multi tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some adjustment and finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the mouth is better…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeps, fine shaves in relatively hard wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, perhaps it could use a little more opening, but this will do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here you are George, shaves that brings smiles.
> Thank you.
> 
> News from George:
> These symbols are Russian, Ц11Р in translation this is "Price is 11 Soviet Roubles". In those times when that palne was made (probably 1970-1980) my father, an engineer with specialist diplom has had month salary near 140 roubles. And he has received this salary only after 5 years of work on his plant.
> 
> Thank you George for all the nice words we have exchanged I will here bring a few:
> Here in Ukraine where I live or in Russian all tools are imported and are very priced.
> Currently we have not our producer of woodworking handtools. On the fleamarket people can buy old Soviet era made planes (I have bought these) near 6-8 USD per plane, or old Soviet chisels near 2-3 USD.
> Here exists a little people who work by handtools. Big shops use machines for gain profit and little use hand tools.
> Only a few people buy contemporary handplanes, saw etc.
> Sadly it is the same song in Denmark.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts to you and yours George,*
> Mads


Ha ha, wow.


----------



## joewilliams

mafe said:


> *Soviet USSR equal Stanley #5 1/2 gift from Ukranian LJ George*
> 
> *Soviet USSR equal Stanley #5 1/2 gift from Ukrainian LJ George*
> Thank you George.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soviet equal Stanley #5 1/2 as it arrived in the box.
> 
> I said it before - if we knew how amazing life can be we would not believe it!.
> This story is just one more prove that kindness really exists and that life can take magic turns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Old times:*
> My grandfather Ole (photo) was a naval military man, high range, working in Washington for five years as a military attaché for the Danish government, but even more interesting he was the chief of the secret Danish cold war force fortress in the old days where we were shadow fighting the Soviet as I think all can remember.
> Why do I tell that?
> To say that all is possible, since that time the cold war ended (1989), the walls were broken down and a new open world emerged from this, and this is what made this story possible to ever happen. Ohhh yes and the internet.
> 
> *New times:*
> Some time ago I made a blog about how to set up Japanese hand planes Kanna.
> Fellow LJ George Ukrainian military officer had read this and he asked me kindly in a mail if he would be allowed to translate this blog into Russian and post it on a Russian wood site where he is also a member and he and some friends were interested in this.
> Since I believe in sharing I said yes and that it would just make me happy and proud that others could learn from my journey down the woodworking road.
> 
> The blog in Russian:
> Go to gogakot Больше 50 сообщений
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press here.
> 
> Internet forum site or public site for Russian-speaking people who love to play with wood.
> Notice my new name: Мадса (MaFe).
> 
> This lead to George and I talking planes and he kindly offered me a Soviet equal Stanley #5 1/2, and those of you who know me also know I have a huge curiosity for tools and a soft spot for planes from all over the planet, so I thanked him yes.
> OMG a Soviet equal Stanley #5 that is so cool!!!
> He had an old unused one that was greased up, a little rusty but all new.
> 
> Next was to get the plane to Denmark where I live, the shipping was so expensive that George decided to look for alternative transportation and all of a sudden after some months I received a mail that a plane was traveling to Denmark from Ukraine in a car… And few days later I received a mail from my uncle in Jutland that two men had come to his house with a pack for me!
> Press here to see the journey of 2500 Kilometer it had made:
> 
> Here you can read about where George comes from:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ukraine
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiev
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dnipropetrovsk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on vacation in Jutland (part of Denmark) and we passed my uncles place to pick up my pack from George.
> So here is my uncle, he is trained a forester (I think it's called), he is standing in front of sheds he build himself and my father had made the drawings for him so wood runs in the family.
> Thank you Henrik for helping me on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in front is the Soviet equal Stanley#5 plane from George.
> The plane in numbers:
> Sole: 37,8×8 cm / 14,9×3,15 inches
> Blade 6,5 cm / 2,5 inch.
> Weight, 3 kilo / 6.6 pounds.
> Original Stanley #5 1/2 Jack plane, 15"L, 2 1/4"W, 6 3/4lbs.
> (In the back a Marples rebate plane I just got from England, but this I will tell about another day).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the sole, not as bad as it looks since it is more machine grease than rust you see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle is made of brown Bakelite (it seems).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The knob of black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how big the adjustment wheel is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first step is to take it apart.
> I am to my surprise finding out the frog and the lever cap is made from aluminum.
> This explains why the weight of the plane is the same as the original even though it is heavier in the body casting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some cleaning to remove the worst grease and rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plane after first cleaning.
> The body is pitted with rust and the paint quite thin so I decide to repaint it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masking tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanding and degrease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the paint dries I flatten the bed of the frog.
> Sandpaper on glass plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painting some details…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final paint on the body, I choose a dark gray to stay close to the original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flatten the lever cap end to secure a good grip.
> Notice the paint detail…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle and knob are polished and given some car shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blade is bend as George had told me.
> No problem, fixed fast with a hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to sharpen and see the quality of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost Japanese…
> Hollow.
> Back fast flattened, really cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a 30 degree angler so I need some sharpening.
> A lot…
> The steel is really hard, this is a good sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take a pause and flatten the chip breaker on glass and sandpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine like this.
> Full contact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plane put back together again.
> Now I can lap the sole and sides on a glass plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some more sharpening.
> A few hundred strokes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side after lapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sole after lapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is!
> Fully restored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U11P model…
> I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from the back.
> I think it became quite elegant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paint detail…
> Some would have chosen a red star.
> I choose a red heart.
> For love and believe in peace and friendships.
> The cold war is over, kindness has replaced it.
> My grandfather is dead, may he rest in peace, I am sure he would have been happy and proud of this story.
> Thank you George for making this possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiny sole ready for planing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might need to open the mouth a little since it is really tight, but this is a lot better than the upper side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will name the plane George.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am Мадса with my favorite pipe, a whiskey and in a good chair, smiling and sending you and the whole world a smile and a peaceful thought.
> 
> *UPDATE 28 AUGUST2012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mouth was too tight so the shaves got stuck.
> This is easy solved with a metal file or a multi tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some adjustment and finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the mouth is better…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeps, fine shaves in relatively hard wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, perhaps it could use a little more opening, but this will do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here you are George, shaves that brings smiles.
> Thank you.
> 
> News from George:
> These symbols are Russian, Ц11Р in translation this is "Price is 11 Soviet Roubles". In those times when that palne was made (probably 1970-1980) my father, an engineer with specialist diplom has had month salary near 140 roubles. And he has received this salary only after 5 years of work on his plant.
> 
> Thank you George for all the nice words we have exchanged I will here bring a few:
> Here in Ukraine where I live or in Russian all tools are imported and are very priced.
> Currently we have not our producer of woodworking handtools. On the fleamarket people can buy old Soviet era made planes (I have bought these) near 6-8 USD per plane, or old Soviet chisels near 2-3 USD.
> Here exists a little people who work by handtools. Big shops use machines for gain profit and little use hand tools.
> Only a few people buy contemporary handplanes, saw etc.
> Sadly it is the same song in Denmark.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts to you and yours George,*
> Mads


Great story!


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Soviet USSR equal Stanley #5 1/2 gift from Ukranian LJ George*
> 
> *Soviet USSR equal Stanley #5 1/2 gift from Ukrainian LJ George*
> Thank you George.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soviet equal Stanley #5 1/2 as it arrived in the box.
> 
> I said it before - if we knew how amazing life can be we would not believe it!.
> This story is just one more prove that kindness really exists and that life can take magic turns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Old times:*
> My grandfather Ole (photo) was a naval military man, high range, working in Washington for five years as a military attaché for the Danish government, but even more interesting he was the chief of the secret Danish cold war force fortress in the old days where we were shadow fighting the Soviet as I think all can remember.
> Why do I tell that?
> To say that all is possible, since that time the cold war ended (1989), the walls were broken down and a new open world emerged from this, and this is what made this story possible to ever happen. Ohhh yes and the internet.
> 
> *New times:*
> Some time ago I made a blog about how to set up Japanese hand planes Kanna.
> Fellow LJ George Ukrainian military officer had read this and he asked me kindly in a mail if he would be allowed to translate this blog into Russian and post it on a Russian wood site where he is also a member and he and some friends were interested in this.
> Since I believe in sharing I said yes and that it would just make me happy and proud that others could learn from my journey down the woodworking road.
> 
> The blog in Russian:
> Go to gogakot Больше 50 сообщений
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press here.
> 
> Internet forum site or public site for Russian-speaking people who love to play with wood.
> Notice my new name: Мадса (MaFe).
> 
> This lead to George and I talking planes and he kindly offered me a Soviet equal Stanley #5 1/2, and those of you who know me also know I have a huge curiosity for tools and a soft spot for planes from all over the planet, so I thanked him yes.
> OMG a Soviet equal Stanley #5 that is so cool!!!
> He had an old unused one that was greased up, a little rusty but all new.
> 
> Next was to get the plane to Denmark where I live, the shipping was so expensive that George decided to look for alternative transportation and all of a sudden after some months I received a mail that a plane was traveling to Denmark from Ukraine in a car… And few days later I received a mail from my uncle in Jutland that two men had come to his house with a pack for me!
> Press here to see the journey of 2500 Kilometer it had made:
> 
> Here you can read about where George comes from:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ukraine
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiev
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dnipropetrovsk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on vacation in Jutland (part of Denmark) and we passed my uncles place to pick up my pack from George.
> So here is my uncle, he is trained a forester (I think it's called), he is standing in front of sheds he build himself and my father had made the drawings for him so wood runs in the family.
> Thank you Henrik for helping me on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in front is the Soviet equal Stanley#5 plane from George.
> The plane in numbers:
> Sole: 37,8×8 cm / 14,9×3,15 inches
> Blade 6,5 cm / 2,5 inch.
> Weight, 3 kilo / 6.6 pounds.
> Original Stanley #5 1/2 Jack plane, 15"L, 2 1/4"W, 6 3/4lbs.
> (In the back a Marples rebate plane I just got from England, but this I will tell about another day).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the sole, not as bad as it looks since it is more machine grease than rust you see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle is made of brown Bakelite (it seems).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The knob of black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how big the adjustment wheel is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first step is to take it apart.
> I am to my surprise finding out the frog and the lever cap is made from aluminum.
> This explains why the weight of the plane is the same as the original even though it is heavier in the body casting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some cleaning to remove the worst grease and rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plane after first cleaning.
> The body is pitted with rust and the paint quite thin so I decide to repaint it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masking tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanding and degrease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the paint dries I flatten the bed of the frog.
> Sandpaper on glass plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painting some details…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final paint on the body, I choose a dark gray to stay close to the original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flatten the lever cap end to secure a good grip.
> Notice the paint detail…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle and knob are polished and given some car shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blade is bend as George had told me.
> No problem, fixed fast with a hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to sharpen and see the quality of the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost Japanese…
> Hollow.
> Back fast flattened, really cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a 30 degree angler so I need some sharpening.
> A lot…
> The steel is really hard, this is a good sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take a pause and flatten the chip breaker on glass and sandpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine like this.
> Full contact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plane put back together again.
> Now I can lap the sole and sides on a glass plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some more sharpening.
> A few hundred strokes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side after lapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sole after lapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is!
> Fully restored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U11P model…
> I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from the back.
> I think it became quite elegant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paint detail…
> Some would have chosen a red star.
> I choose a red heart.
> For love and believe in peace and friendships.
> The cold war is over, kindness has replaced it.
> My grandfather is dead, may he rest in peace, I am sure he would have been happy and proud of this story.
> Thank you George for making this possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiny sole ready for planing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might need to open the mouth a little since it is really tight, but this is a lot better than the upper side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will name the plane George.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am Мадса with my favorite pipe, a whiskey and in a good chair, smiling and sending you and the whole world a smile and a peaceful thought.
> 
> *UPDATE 28 AUGUST2012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mouth was too tight so the shaves got stuck.
> This is easy solved with a metal file or a multi tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some adjustment and finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the mouth is better…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeps, fine shaves in relatively hard wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, perhaps it could use a little more opening, but this will do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here you are George, shaves that brings smiles.
> Thank you.
> 
> News from George:
> These symbols are Russian, Ц11Р in translation this is "Price is 11 Soviet Roubles". In those times when that palne was made (probably 1970-1980) my father, an engineer with specialist diplom has had month salary near 140 roubles. And he has received this salary only after 5 years of work on his plant.
> 
> Thank you George for all the nice words we have exchanged I will here bring a few:
> Here in Ukraine where I live or in Russian all tools are imported and are very priced.
> Currently we have not our producer of woodworking handtools. On the fleamarket people can buy old Soviet era made planes (I have bought these) near 6-8 USD per plane, or old Soviet chisels near 2-3 USD.
> Here exists a little people who work by handtools. Big shops use machines for gain profit and little use hand tools.
> Only a few people buy contemporary handplanes, saw etc.
> Sadly it is the same song in Denmark.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts to you and yours George,*
> Mads


Thx, guys, big smile here.
Mads


----------



## mafe

*DK David visit my new work shop.*

I have to share this with you all!

The other day I had a visitor in my new workshop, a special guy that contacted me here on LJ and it show out that he is living just around the corner here in Copenhagen.
His name is David and his profile here is PaulsenbyHand I have asked him to post some of his wonderful projects soon and will try push him to do so (do you hear me David).

So my life has been quite chaotic lately, but we managed to find room for a beer here and to look at and touch some tools, smiles.

*David brought me a gift!*
He had told me that he had a special thing for me, and so I was really excited to see what it could be, and trust me I was more than happy!









It's a Millers Falls.
My first!
This makes it special.









It's in mint condition, think it has never been used.
This makes it more special.









Look at that cool engraving.
Even more special.









In the original box.
More than special.









But this is what really makes the roof go up!
The text says:
Delivered by:
United states of America
For the rebuilding of Europe.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marshall_Plan (Thank you Brian).

My ohhh, this is so amazing!
I love it!
I think that this a priceless piece of history that David has offered me, and I feel so honored and happy.

David is a wonderful guy, so I truly enjoyed his visit and feel confident that this will not be the last, and for now I just look forward to come and visit him in his workshop soon.

Thank you David,
*The best of my thoughts,*
Mads


----------



## ksSlim

mafe said:


> *DK David visit my new work shop.*
> 
> I have to share this with you all!
> 
> The other day I had a visitor in my new workshop, a special guy that contacted me here on LJ and it show out that he is living just around the corner here in Copenhagen.
> His name is David and his profile here is PaulsenbyHand I have asked him to post some of his wonderful projects soon and will try push him to do so (do you hear me David).
> 
> So my life has been quite chaotic lately, but we managed to find room for a beer here and to look at and touch some tools, smiles.
> 
> *David brought me a gift!*
> He had told me that he had a special thing for me, and so I was really excited to see what it could be, and trust me I was more than happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Millers Falls.
> My first!
> This makes it special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in mint condition, think it has never been used.
> This makes it more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that cool engraving.
> Even more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the original box.
> More than special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this is what really makes the roof go up!
> The text says:
> Delivered by:
> United states of America
> For the rebuilding of Europe.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marshall_Plan (Thank you Brian).
> 
> My ohhh, this is so amazing!
> I love it!
> I think that this a priceless piece of history that David has offered me, and I feel so honored and happy.
> 
> David is a wonderful guy, so I truly enjoyed his visit and feel confident that this will not be the last, and for now I just look forward to come and visit him in his workshop soon.
> 
> Thank you David,
> *The best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


You have some truely thoughtful friends.
Should put a  on your face for at least a week.


----------



## patron

mafe said:


> *DK David visit my new work shop.*
> 
> I have to share this with you all!
> 
> The other day I had a visitor in my new workshop, a special guy that contacted me here on LJ and it show out that he is living just around the corner here in Copenhagen.
> His name is David and his profile here is PaulsenbyHand I have asked him to post some of his wonderful projects soon and will try push him to do so (do you hear me David).
> 
> So my life has been quite chaotic lately, but we managed to find room for a beer here and to look at and touch some tools, smiles.
> 
> *David brought me a gift!*
> He had told me that he had a special thing for me, and so I was really excited to see what it could be, and trust me I was more than happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Millers Falls.
> My first!
> This makes it special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in mint condition, think it has never been used.
> This makes it more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that cool engraving.
> Even more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the original box.
> More than special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this is what really makes the roof go up!
> The text says:
> Delivered by:
> United states of America
> For the rebuilding of Europe.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marshall_Plan (Thank you Brian).
> 
> My ohhh, this is so amazing!
> I love it!
> I think that this a priceless piece of history that David has offered me, and I feel so honored and happy.
> 
> David is a wonderful guy, so I truly enjoyed his visit and feel confident that this will not be the last, and for now I just look forward to come and visit him in his workshop soon.
> 
> Thank you David,
> *The best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


what a wonderful and kind gesture

you are the right one for this great gift mads

if anyone can re-build europe
(and the world)

so where to begin

TO THE SHOP !


----------



## lew

mafe said:


> *DK David visit my new work shop.*
> 
> I have to share this with you all!
> 
> The other day I had a visitor in my new workshop, a special guy that contacted me here on LJ and it show out that he is living just around the corner here in Copenhagen.
> His name is David and his profile here is PaulsenbyHand I have asked him to post some of his wonderful projects soon and will try push him to do so (do you hear me David).
> 
> So my life has been quite chaotic lately, but we managed to find room for a beer here and to look at and touch some tools, smiles.
> 
> *David brought me a gift!*
> He had told me that he had a special thing for me, and so I was really excited to see what it could be, and trust me I was more than happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Millers Falls.
> My first!
> This makes it special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in mint condition, think it has never been used.
> This makes it more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that cool engraving.
> Even more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the original box.
> More than special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this is what really makes the roof go up!
> The text says:
> Delivered by:
> United states of America
> For the rebuilding of Europe.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marshall_Plan (Thank you Brian).
> 
> My ohhh, this is so amazing!
> I love it!
> I think that this a priceless piece of history that David has offered me, and I feel so honored and happy.
> 
> David is a wonderful guy, so I truly enjoyed his visit and feel confident that this will not be the last, and for now I just look forward to come and visit him in his workshop soon.
> 
> Thank you David,
> *The best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


Can't imagine a finer craftsman to own this piece of history, Congrats!


----------



## BTimmons

mafe said:


> *DK David visit my new work shop.*
> 
> I have to share this with you all!
> 
> The other day I had a visitor in my new workshop, a special guy that contacted me here on LJ and it show out that he is living just around the corner here in Copenhagen.
> His name is David and his profile here is PaulsenbyHand I have asked him to post some of his wonderful projects soon and will try push him to do so (do you hear me David).
> 
> So my life has been quite chaotic lately, but we managed to find room for a beer here and to look at and touch some tools, smiles.
> 
> *David brought me a gift!*
> He had told me that he had a special thing for me, and so I was really excited to see what it could be, and trust me I was more than happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Millers Falls.
> My first!
> This makes it special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in mint condition, think it has never been used.
> This makes it more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that cool engraving.
> Even more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the original box.
> More than special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this is what really makes the roof go up!
> The text says:
> Delivered by:
> United states of America
> For the rebuilding of Europe.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marshall_Plan (Thank you Brian).
> 
> My ohhh, this is so amazing!
> I love it!
> I think that this a priceless piece of history that David has offered me, and I feel so honored and happy.
> 
> David is a wonderful guy, so I truly enjoyed his visit and feel confident that this will not be the last, and for now I just look forward to come and visit him in his workshop soon.
> 
> Thank you David,
> *The best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


That is a really cool piece of history right there! The last picture of the plane box has the official logo used for Marshall Plan aid packages. See the Wikipedia link, first image.


----------



## whitebeast88

mafe said:


> *DK David visit my new work shop.*
> 
> I have to share this with you all!
> 
> The other day I had a visitor in my new workshop, a special guy that contacted me here on LJ and it show out that he is living just around the corner here in Copenhagen.
> His name is David and his profile here is PaulsenbyHand I have asked him to post some of his wonderful projects soon and will try push him to do so (do you hear me David).
> 
> So my life has been quite chaotic lately, but we managed to find room for a beer here and to look at and touch some tools, smiles.
> 
> *David brought me a gift!*
> He had told me that he had a special thing for me, and so I was really excited to see what it could be, and trust me I was more than happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Millers Falls.
> My first!
> This makes it special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in mint condition, think it has never been used.
> This makes it more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that cool engraving.
> Even more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the original box.
> More than special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this is what really makes the roof go up!
> The text says:
> Delivered by:
> United states of America
> For the rebuilding of Europe.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marshall_Plan (Thank you Brian).
> 
> My ohhh, this is so amazing!
> I love it!
> I think that this a priceless piece of history that David has offered me, and I feel so honored and happy.
> 
> David is a wonderful guy, so I truly enjoyed his visit and feel confident that this will not be the last, and for now I just look forward to come and visit him in his workshop soon.
> 
> Thank you David,
> *The best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


thatsan awesome and thoughtful gift.thanks for sharing the pics and the story.


----------



## SPalm

mafe said:


> *DK David visit my new work shop.*
> 
> I have to share this with you all!
> 
> The other day I had a visitor in my new workshop, a special guy that contacted me here on LJ and it show out that he is living just around the corner here in Copenhagen.
> His name is David and his profile here is PaulsenbyHand I have asked him to post some of his wonderful projects soon and will try push him to do so (do you hear me David).
> 
> So my life has been quite chaotic lately, but we managed to find room for a beer here and to look at and touch some tools, smiles.
> 
> *David brought me a gift!*
> He had told me that he had a special thing for me, and so I was really excited to see what it could be, and trust me I was more than happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Millers Falls.
> My first!
> This makes it special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in mint condition, think it has never been used.
> This makes it more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that cool engraving.
> Even more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the original box.
> More than special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this is what really makes the roof go up!
> The text says:
> Delivered by:
> United states of America
> For the rebuilding of Europe.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marshall_Plan (Thank you Brian).
> 
> My ohhh, this is so amazing!
> I love it!
> I think that this a priceless piece of history that David has offered me, and I feel so honored and happy.
> 
> David is a wonderful guy, so I truly enjoyed his visit and feel confident that this will not be the last, and for now I just look forward to come and visit him in his workshop soon.
> 
> Thank you David,
> *The best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


That is beyond cool. What a treasure.

Good things come to good people.

I think I am shedding a tear,
Steve


----------



## davidmicraig

mafe said:


> *DK David visit my new work shop.*
> 
> I have to share this with you all!
> 
> The other day I had a visitor in my new workshop, a special guy that contacted me here on LJ and it show out that he is living just around the corner here in Copenhagen.
> His name is David and his profile here is PaulsenbyHand I have asked him to post some of his wonderful projects soon and will try push him to do so (do you hear me David).
> 
> So my life has been quite chaotic lately, but we managed to find room for a beer here and to look at and touch some tools, smiles.
> 
> *David brought me a gift!*
> He had told me that he had a special thing for me, and so I was really excited to see what it could be, and trust me I was more than happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Millers Falls.
> My first!
> This makes it special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in mint condition, think it has never been used.
> This makes it more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that cool engraving.
> Even more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the original box.
> More than special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this is what really makes the roof go up!
> The text says:
> Delivered by:
> United states of America
> For the rebuilding of Europe.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marshall_Plan (Thank you Brian).
> 
> My ohhh, this is so amazing!
> I love it!
> I think that this a priceless piece of history that David has offered me, and I feel so honored and happy.
> 
> David is a wonderful guy, so I truly enjoyed his visit and feel confident that this will not be the last, and for now I just look forward to come and visit him in his workshop soon.
> 
> Thank you David,
> *The best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


Beautiful, symbolic piece Mads. Perfect for your hand and for your current reshaping of life right now.

Much peace to you Mads.


----------



## lanwater

mafe said:


> *DK David visit my new work shop.*
> 
> I have to share this with you all!
> 
> The other day I had a visitor in my new workshop, a special guy that contacted me here on LJ and it show out that he is living just around the corner here in Copenhagen.
> His name is David and his profile here is PaulsenbyHand I have asked him to post some of his wonderful projects soon and will try push him to do so (do you hear me David).
> 
> So my life has been quite chaotic lately, but we managed to find room for a beer here and to look at and touch some tools, smiles.
> 
> *David brought me a gift!*
> He had told me that he had a special thing for me, and so I was really excited to see what it could be, and trust me I was more than happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Millers Falls.
> My first!
> This makes it special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in mint condition, think it has never been used.
> This makes it more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that cool engraving.
> Even more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the original box.
> More than special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this is what really makes the roof go up!
> The text says:
> Delivered by:
> United states of America
> For the rebuilding of Europe.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marshall_Plan (Thank you Brian).
> 
> My ohhh, this is so amazing!
> I love it!
> I think that this a priceless piece of history that David has offered me, and I feel so honored and happy.
> 
> David is a wonderful guy, so I truly enjoyed his visit and feel confident that this will not be the last, and for now I just look forward to come and visit him in his workshop soon.
> 
> Thank you David,
> *The best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


That's Great Mads.

It's nice to have a friend around the corner. Maybe you can team up on projects.

That plane looks very new.

Hopefull life gets better.


----------



## Sodabowski

mafe said:


> *DK David visit my new work shop.*
> 
> I have to share this with you all!
> 
> The other day I had a visitor in my new workshop, a special guy that contacted me here on LJ and it show out that he is living just around the corner here in Copenhagen.
> His name is David and his profile here is PaulsenbyHand I have asked him to post some of his wonderful projects soon and will try push him to do so (do you hear me David).
> 
> So my life has been quite chaotic lately, but we managed to find room for a beer here and to look at and touch some tools, smiles.
> 
> *David brought me a gift!*
> He had told me that he had a special thing for me, and so I was really excited to see what it could be, and trust me I was more than happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Millers Falls.
> My first!
> This makes it special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in mint condition, think it has never been used.
> This makes it more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that cool engraving.
> Even more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the original box.
> More than special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this is what really makes the roof go up!
> The text says:
> Delivered by:
> United states of America
> For the rebuilding of Europe.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marshall_Plan (Thank you Brian).
> 
> My ohhh, this is so amazing!
> I love it!
> I think that this a priceless piece of history that David has offered me, and I feel so honored and happy.
> 
> David is a wonderful guy, so I truly enjoyed his visit and feel confident that this will not be the last, and for now I just look forward to come and visit him in his workshop soon.
> 
> Thank you David,
> *The best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


Wow that's an epic gift!! Can't believe they still exist, and in such a pristine condition! You're a lucky dawg Mads  Not to welcome David here, let's see if I can find his profile page… :]


----------



## shipwright

mafe said:


> *DK David visit my new work shop.*
> 
> I have to share this with you all!
> 
> The other day I had a visitor in my new workshop, a special guy that contacted me here on LJ and it show out that he is living just around the corner here in Copenhagen.
> His name is David and his profile here is PaulsenbyHand I have asked him to post some of his wonderful projects soon and will try push him to do so (do you hear me David).
> 
> So my life has been quite chaotic lately, but we managed to find room for a beer here and to look at and touch some tools, smiles.
> 
> *David brought me a gift!*
> He had told me that he had a special thing for me, and so I was really excited to see what it could be, and trust me I was more than happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Millers Falls.
> My first!
> This makes it special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in mint condition, think it has never been used.
> This makes it more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that cool engraving.
> Even more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the original box.
> More than special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this is what really makes the roof go up!
> The text says:
> Delivered by:
> United states of America
> For the rebuilding of Europe.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marshall_Plan (Thank you Brian).
> 
> My ohhh, this is so amazing!
> I love it!
> I think that this a priceless piece of history that David has offered me, and I feel so honored and happy.
> 
> David is a wonderful guy, so I truly enjoyed his visit and feel confident that this will not be the last, and for now I just look forward to come and visit him in his workshop soon.
> 
> Thank you David,
> *The best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


Good things happen to good people Mads.
Congratulations on the new plane, it is truly a piece of your history.
Congratulations on the new friend, he will be a piece of your future.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

mafe said:


> *DK David visit my new work shop.*
> 
> I have to share this with you all!
> 
> The other day I had a visitor in my new workshop, a special guy that contacted me here on LJ and it show out that he is living just around the corner here in Copenhagen.
> His name is David and his profile here is PaulsenbyHand I have asked him to post some of his wonderful projects soon and will try push him to do so (do you hear me David).
> 
> So my life has been quite chaotic lately, but we managed to find room for a beer here and to look at and touch some tools, smiles.
> 
> *David brought me a gift!*
> He had told me that he had a special thing for me, and so I was really excited to see what it could be, and trust me I was more than happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Millers Falls.
> My first!
> This makes it special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in mint condition, think it has never been used.
> This makes it more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that cool engraving.
> Even more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the original box.
> More than special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this is what really makes the roof go up!
> The text says:
> Delivered by:
> United states of America
> For the rebuilding of Europe.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marshall_Plan (Thank you Brian).
> 
> My ohhh, this is so amazing!
> I love it!
> I think that this a priceless piece of history that David has offered me, and I feel so honored and happy.
> 
> David is a wonderful guy, so I truly enjoyed his visit and feel confident that this will not be the last, and for now I just look forward to come and visit him in his workshop soon.
> 
> Thank you David,
> *The best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


Good news! Bet that plane will get a work out now ;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

mafe said:


> *DK David visit my new work shop.*
> 
> I have to share this with you all!
> 
> The other day I had a visitor in my new workshop, a special guy that contacted me here on LJ and it show out that he is living just around the corner here in Copenhagen.
> His name is David and his profile here is PaulsenbyHand I have asked him to post some of his wonderful projects soon and will try push him to do so (do you hear me David).
> 
> So my life has been quite chaotic lately, but we managed to find room for a beer here and to look at and touch some tools, smiles.
> 
> *David brought me a gift!*
> He had told me that he had a special thing for me, and so I was really excited to see what it could be, and trust me I was more than happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Millers Falls.
> My first!
> This makes it special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in mint condition, think it has never been used.
> This makes it more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that cool engraving.
> Even more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the original box.
> More than special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this is what really makes the roof go up!
> The text says:
> Delivered by:
> United states of America
> For the rebuilding of Europe.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marshall_Plan (Thank you Brian).
> 
> My ohhh, this is so amazing!
> I love it!
> I think that this a priceless piece of history that David has offered me, and I feel so honored and happy.
> 
> David is a wonderful guy, so I truly enjoyed his visit and feel confident that this will not be the last, and for now I just look forward to come and visit him in his workshop soon.
> 
> Thank you David,
> *The best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


Wow, absolutely stunning gesture by your new friend David! And a beautiful plane. Very happy for you, Mads, thanks for telling us the story!


----------



## balidoug

mafe said:


> *DK David visit my new work shop.*
> 
> I have to share this with you all!
> 
> The other day I had a visitor in my new workshop, a special guy that contacted me here on LJ and it show out that he is living just around the corner here in Copenhagen.
> His name is David and his profile here is PaulsenbyHand I have asked him to post some of his wonderful projects soon and will try push him to do so (do you hear me David).
> 
> So my life has been quite chaotic lately, but we managed to find room for a beer here and to look at and touch some tools, smiles.
> 
> *David brought me a gift!*
> He had told me that he had a special thing for me, and so I was really excited to see what it could be, and trust me I was more than happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Millers Falls.
> My first!
> This makes it special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in mint condition, think it has never been used.
> This makes it more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that cool engraving.
> Even more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the original box.
> More than special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this is what really makes the roof go up!
> The text says:
> Delivered by:
> United states of America
> For the rebuilding of Europe.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marshall_Plan (Thank you Brian).
> 
> My ohhh, this is so amazing!
> I love it!
> I think that this a priceless piece of history that David has offered me, and I feel so honored and happy.
> 
> David is a wonderful guy, so I truly enjoyed his visit and feel confident that this will not be the last, and for now I just look forward to come and visit him in his workshop soon.
> 
> Thank you David,
> *The best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


Maybe there's something about that Karma thing. Good on you, Mads.


----------



## Kentuk55

mafe said:


> *DK David visit my new work shop.*
> 
> I have to share this with you all!
> 
> The other day I had a visitor in my new workshop, a special guy that contacted me here on LJ and it show out that he is living just around the corner here in Copenhagen.
> His name is David and his profile here is PaulsenbyHand I have asked him to post some of his wonderful projects soon and will try push him to do so (do you hear me David).
> 
> So my life has been quite chaotic lately, but we managed to find room for a beer here and to look at and touch some tools, smiles.
> 
> *David brought me a gift!*
> He had told me that he had a special thing for me, and so I was really excited to see what it could be, and trust me I was more than happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Millers Falls.
> My first!
> This makes it special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in mint condition, think it has never been used.
> This makes it more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that cool engraving.
> Even more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the original box.
> More than special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this is what really makes the roof go up!
> The text says:
> Delivered by:
> United states of America
> For the rebuilding of Europe.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marshall_Plan (Thank you Brian).
> 
> My ohhh, this is so amazing!
> I love it!
> I think that this a priceless piece of history that David has offered me, and I feel so honored and happy.
> 
> David is a wonderful guy, so I truly enjoyed his visit and feel confident that this will not be the last, and for now I just look forward to come and visit him in his workshop soon.
> 
> Thank you David,
> *The best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


Yes, good is as good does. Very nice tool, story, and friendship.


----------



## jeepturner

mafe said:


> *DK David visit my new work shop.*
> 
> I have to share this with you all!
> 
> The other day I had a visitor in my new workshop, a special guy that contacted me here on LJ and it show out that he is living just around the corner here in Copenhagen.
> His name is David and his profile here is PaulsenbyHand I have asked him to post some of his wonderful projects soon and will try push him to do so (do you hear me David).
> 
> So my life has been quite chaotic lately, but we managed to find room for a beer here and to look at and touch some tools, smiles.
> 
> *David brought me a gift!*
> He had told me that he had a special thing for me, and so I was really excited to see what it could be, and trust me I was more than happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Millers Falls.
> My first!
> This makes it special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in mint condition, think it has never been used.
> This makes it more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that cool engraving.
> Even more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the original box.
> More than special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this is what really makes the roof go up!
> The text says:
> Delivered by:
> United states of America
> For the rebuilding of Europe.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marshall_Plan (Thank you Brian).
> 
> My ohhh, this is so amazing!
> I love it!
> I think that this a priceless piece of history that David has offered me, and I feel so honored and happy.
> 
> David is a wonderful guy, so I truly enjoyed his visit and feel confident that this will not be the last, and for now I just look forward to come and visit him in his workshop soon.
> 
> Thank you David,
> *The best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


I am happy for you, and happy that the gift has found a special home. Thanks for sharing the story and the photos for you made me happy too.


----------



## grizzman

mafe said:


> *DK David visit my new work shop.*
> 
> I have to share this with you all!
> 
> The other day I had a visitor in my new workshop, a special guy that contacted me here on LJ and it show out that he is living just around the corner here in Copenhagen.
> His name is David and his profile here is PaulsenbyHand I have asked him to post some of his wonderful projects soon and will try push him to do so (do you hear me David).
> 
> So my life has been quite chaotic lately, but we managed to find room for a beer here and to look at and touch some tools, smiles.
> 
> *David brought me a gift!*
> He had told me that he had a special thing for me, and so I was really excited to see what it could be, and trust me I was more than happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Millers Falls.
> My first!
> This makes it special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in mint condition, think it has never been used.
> This makes it more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that cool engraving.
> Even more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the original box.
> More than special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this is what really makes the roof go up!
> The text says:
> Delivered by:
> United states of America
> For the rebuilding of Europe.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marshall_Plan (Thank you Brian).
> 
> My ohhh, this is so amazing!
> I love it!
> I think that this a priceless piece of history that David has offered me, and I feel so honored and happy.
> 
> David is a wonderful guy, so I truly enjoyed his visit and feel confident that this will not be the last, and for now I just look forward to come and visit him in his workshop soon.
> 
> Thank you David,
> *The best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


a beautiful tool for sure, but the gesture is even better, as making new friends can be priceless, its always great to see such gestures here on lumberjocks, your a lucky man…and a good one…grizz


----------



## mook

mafe said:


> *DK David visit my new work shop.*
> 
> I have to share this with you all!
> 
> The other day I had a visitor in my new workshop, a special guy that contacted me here on LJ and it show out that he is living just around the corner here in Copenhagen.
> His name is David and his profile here is PaulsenbyHand I have asked him to post some of his wonderful projects soon and will try push him to do so (do you hear me David).
> 
> So my life has been quite chaotic lately, but we managed to find room for a beer here and to look at and touch some tools, smiles.
> 
> *David brought me a gift!*
> He had told me that he had a special thing for me, and so I was really excited to see what it could be, and trust me I was more than happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Millers Falls.
> My first!
> This makes it special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in mint condition, think it has never been used.
> This makes it more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that cool engraving.
> Even more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the original box.
> More than special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this is what really makes the roof go up!
> The text says:
> Delivered by:
> United states of America
> For the rebuilding of Europe.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marshall_Plan (Thank you Brian).
> 
> My ohhh, this is so amazing!
> I love it!
> I think that this a priceless piece of history that David has offered me, and I feel so honored and happy.
> 
> David is a wonderful guy, so I truly enjoyed his visit and feel confident that this will not be the last, and for now I just look forward to come and visit him in his workshop soon.
> 
> Thank you David,
> *The best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


Niceish plane but the box takes the biscuit (.
I am surprised the label is still there after all this time. I noticed that on those orange boxes Stanley used at one time all the labels have been chewed off- by some sort of insect I presume , but the actual box itself was not attacked so I presume the danged insects liked the glue and paper mix. This happened in Africa but here in NZ I see that the job was completed by , presumably, a New Zealand relation of the African insect of similar culinary tastes.
So be careful where you store that box and be sure to use an insect specific toxic glue if you decide to glue down the pealing edges….(And don't use your tongue) (


----------



## stefang

mafe said:


> *DK David visit my new work shop.*
> 
> I have to share this with you all!
> 
> The other day I had a visitor in my new workshop, a special guy that contacted me here on LJ and it show out that he is living just around the corner here in Copenhagen.
> His name is David and his profile here is PaulsenbyHand I have asked him to post some of his wonderful projects soon and will try push him to do so (do you hear me David).
> 
> So my life has been quite chaotic lately, but we managed to find room for a beer here and to look at and touch some tools, smiles.
> 
> *David brought me a gift!*
> He had told me that he had a special thing for me, and so I was really excited to see what it could be, and trust me I was more than happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Millers Falls.
> My first!
> This makes it special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in mint condition, think it has never been used.
> This makes it more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that cool engraving.
> Even more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the original box.
> More than special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this is what really makes the roof go up!
> The text says:
> Delivered by:
> United states of America
> For the rebuilding of Europe.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marshall_Plan (Thank you Brian).
> 
> My ohhh, this is so amazing!
> I love it!
> I think that this a priceless piece of history that David has offered me, and I feel so honored and happy.
> 
> David is a wonderful guy, so I truly enjoyed his visit and feel confident that this will not be the last, and for now I just look forward to come and visit him in his workshop soon.
> 
> Thank you David,
> *The best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


What a wonderful and generous gift. It appears to be a low angle plane and at 7" exceptionally useful. Quite a good addition to your collection Mads. I know you will use it well and take care of it like a newborn baby as you do all your other tools. I also look forward to seeing some of David's projects.


----------



## alba

mafe said:


> *DK David visit my new work shop.*
> 
> I have to share this with you all!
> 
> The other day I had a visitor in my new workshop, a special guy that contacted me here on LJ and it show out that he is living just around the corner here in Copenhagen.
> His name is David and his profile here is PaulsenbyHand I have asked him to post some of his wonderful projects soon and will try push him to do so (do you hear me David).
> 
> So my life has been quite chaotic lately, but we managed to find room for a beer here and to look at and touch some tools, smiles.
> 
> *David brought me a gift!*
> He had told me that he had a special thing for me, and so I was really excited to see what it could be, and trust me I was more than happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Millers Falls.
> My first!
> This makes it special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in mint condition, think it has never been used.
> This makes it more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that cool engraving.
> Even more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the original box.
> More than special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this is what really makes the roof go up!
> The text says:
> Delivered by:
> United states of America
> For the rebuilding of Europe.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marshall_Plan (Thank you Brian).
> 
> My ohhh, this is so amazing!
> I love it!
> I think that this a priceless piece of history that David has offered me, and I feel so honored and happy.
> 
> David is a wonderful guy, so I truly enjoyed his visit and feel confident that this will not be the last, and for now I just look forward to come and visit him in his workshop soon.
> 
> Thank you David,
> *The best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


Mads that is a great wee plane
The reason you have nice friends is that you are a nice person
Jamie


----------



## Dez

mafe said:


> *DK David visit my new work shop.*
> 
> I have to share this with you all!
> 
> The other day I had a visitor in my new workshop, a special guy that contacted me here on LJ and it show out that he is living just around the corner here in Copenhagen.
> His name is David and his profile here is PaulsenbyHand I have asked him to post some of his wonderful projects soon and will try push him to do so (do you hear me David).
> 
> So my life has been quite chaotic lately, but we managed to find room for a beer here and to look at and touch some tools, smiles.
> 
> *David brought me a gift!*
> He had told me that he had a special thing for me, and so I was really excited to see what it could be, and trust me I was more than happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Millers Falls.
> My first!
> This makes it special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in mint condition, think it has never been used.
> This makes it more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that cool engraving.
> Even more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the original box.
> More than special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this is what really makes the roof go up!
> The text says:
> Delivered by:
> United states of America
> For the rebuilding of Europe.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marshall_Plan (Thank you Brian).
> 
> My ohhh, this is so amazing!
> I love it!
> I think that this a priceless piece of history that David has offered me, and I feel so honored and happy.
> 
> David is a wonderful guy, so I truly enjoyed his visit and feel confident that this will not be the last, and for now I just look forward to come and visit him in his workshop soon.
> 
> Thank you David,
> *The best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


You are both sooo lucky! I wish it could have been me visiting you! LOL
Good person = good luck! 
You deserve the gift of good times and good friends!


----------



## Schwieb

mafe said:


> *DK David visit my new work shop.*
> 
> I have to share this with you all!
> 
> The other day I had a visitor in my new workshop, a special guy that contacted me here on LJ and it show out that he is living just around the corner here in Copenhagen.
> His name is David and his profile here is PaulsenbyHand I have asked him to post some of his wonderful projects soon and will try push him to do so (do you hear me David).
> 
> So my life has been quite chaotic lately, but we managed to find room for a beer here and to look at and touch some tools, smiles.
> 
> *David brought me a gift!*
> He had told me that he had a special thing for me, and so I was really excited to see what it could be, and trust me I was more than happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Millers Falls.
> My first!
> This makes it special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in mint condition, think it has never been used.
> This makes it more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that cool engraving.
> Even more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the original box.
> More than special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this is what really makes the roof go up!
> The text says:
> Delivered by:
> United states of America
> For the rebuilding of Europe.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marshall_Plan (Thank you Brian).
> 
> My ohhh, this is so amazing!
> I love it!
> I think that this a priceless piece of history that David has offered me, and I feel so honored and happy.
> 
> David is a wonderful guy, so I truly enjoyed his visit and feel confident that this will not be the last, and for now I just look forward to come and visit him in his workshop soon.
> 
> Thank you David,
> *The best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


Mads, Obviously this is a very special almost 60 year old plane and that it remained with the box in tact is even more special. I think I can speak for most Americans and our WW II parents by saying we hated going to war in Europe but it was necessary, and the aid we sent after the war came from our heart as well as our pocketbook.

Special tool for a great guy. Congratulations!


----------



## Brit

mafe said:


> *DK David visit my new work shop.*
> 
> I have to share this with you all!
> 
> The other day I had a visitor in my new workshop, a special guy that contacted me here on LJ and it show out that he is living just around the corner here in Copenhagen.
> His name is David and his profile here is PaulsenbyHand I have asked him to post some of his wonderful projects soon and will try push him to do so (do you hear me David).
> 
> So my life has been quite chaotic lately, but we managed to find room for a beer here and to look at and touch some tools, smiles.
> 
> *David brought me a gift!*
> He had told me that he had a special thing for me, and so I was really excited to see what it could be, and trust me I was more than happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Millers Falls.
> My first!
> This makes it special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in mint condition, think it has never been used.
> This makes it more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that cool engraving.
> Even more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the original box.
> More than special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this is what really makes the roof go up!
> The text says:
> Delivered by:
> United states of America
> For the rebuilding of Europe.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marshall_Plan (Thank you Brian).
> 
> My ohhh, this is so amazing!
> I love it!
> I think that this a priceless piece of history that David has offered me, and I feel so honored and happy.
> 
> David is a wonderful guy, so I truly enjoyed his visit and feel confident that this will not be the last, and for now I just look forward to come and visit him in his workshop soon.
> 
> Thank you David,
> *The best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


What a wonderful gift. Fully functional and full of history. Congratulations Mads and well done David.


----------



## donwilwol

mafe said:


> *DK David visit my new work shop.*
> 
> I have to share this with you all!
> 
> The other day I had a visitor in my new workshop, a special guy that contacted me here on LJ and it show out that he is living just around the corner here in Copenhagen.
> His name is David and his profile here is PaulsenbyHand I have asked him to post some of his wonderful projects soon and will try push him to do so (do you hear me David).
> 
> So my life has been quite chaotic lately, but we managed to find room for a beer here and to look at and touch some tools, smiles.
> 
> *David brought me a gift!*
> He had told me that he had a special thing for me, and so I was really excited to see what it could be, and trust me I was more than happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Millers Falls.
> My first!
> This makes it special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in mint condition, think it has never been used.
> This makes it more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that cool engraving.
> Even more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the original box.
> More than special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this is what really makes the roof go up!
> The text says:
> Delivered by:
> United states of America
> For the rebuilding of Europe.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marshall_Plan (Thank you Brian).
> 
> My ohhh, this is so amazing!
> I love it!
> I think that this a priceless piece of history that David has offered me, and I feel so honored and happy.
> 
> David is a wonderful guy, so I truly enjoyed his visit and feel confident that this will not be the last, and for now I just look forward to come and visit him in his workshop soon.
> 
> Thank you David,
> *The best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


so its not just kids that have more interest in the box than the toy. What a great prize.


----------



## helluvawreck

mafe said:


> *DK David visit my new work shop.*
> 
> I have to share this with you all!
> 
> The other day I had a visitor in my new workshop, a special guy that contacted me here on LJ and it show out that he is living just around the corner here in Copenhagen.
> His name is David and his profile here is PaulsenbyHand I have asked him to post some of his wonderful projects soon and will try push him to do so (do you hear me David).
> 
> So my life has been quite chaotic lately, but we managed to find room for a beer here and to look at and touch some tools, smiles.
> 
> *David brought me a gift!*
> He had told me that he had a special thing for me, and so I was really excited to see what it could be, and trust me I was more than happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Millers Falls.
> My first!
> This makes it special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in mint condition, think it has never been used.
> This makes it more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that cool engraving.
> Even more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the original box.
> More than special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this is what really makes the roof go up!
> The text says:
> Delivered by:
> United states of America
> For the rebuilding of Europe.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marshall_Plan (Thank you Brian).
> 
> My ohhh, this is so amazing!
> I love it!
> I think that this a priceless piece of history that David has offered me, and I feel so honored and happy.
> 
> David is a wonderful guy, so I truly enjoyed his visit and feel confident that this will not be the last, and for now I just look forward to come and visit him in his workshop soon.
> 
> Thank you David,
> *The best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


Great story, Mads. It's nice to know that you've got another LJ so close to you over there.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## daltxguy

mafe said:


> *DK David visit my new work shop.*
> 
> I have to share this with you all!
> 
> The other day I had a visitor in my new workshop, a special guy that contacted me here on LJ and it show out that he is living just around the corner here in Copenhagen.
> His name is David and his profile here is PaulsenbyHand I have asked him to post some of his wonderful projects soon and will try push him to do so (do you hear me David).
> 
> So my life has been quite chaotic lately, but we managed to find room for a beer here and to look at and touch some tools, smiles.
> 
> *David brought me a gift!*
> He had told me that he had a special thing for me, and so I was really excited to see what it could be, and trust me I was more than happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Millers Falls.
> My first!
> This makes it special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in mint condition, think it has never been used.
> This makes it more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that cool engraving.
> Even more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the original box.
> More than special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this is what really makes the roof go up!
> The text says:
> Delivered by:
> United states of America
> For the rebuilding of Europe.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marshall_Plan (Thank you Brian).
> 
> My ohhh, this is so amazing!
> I love it!
> I think that this a priceless piece of history that David has offered me, and I feel so honored and happy.
> 
> David is a wonderful guy, so I truly enjoyed his visit and feel confident that this will not be the last, and for now I just look forward to come and visit him in his workshop soon.
> 
> Thank you David,
> *The best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


Obviously that plane was not required for the rebuilding of Europe..so I guess you should return it to the US govt, no?
I wonder why it was never used…


----------



## phtaylor36

mafe said:


> *DK David visit my new work shop.*
> 
> I have to share this with you all!
> 
> The other day I had a visitor in my new workshop, a special guy that contacted me here on LJ and it show out that he is living just around the corner here in Copenhagen.
> His name is David and his profile here is PaulsenbyHand I have asked him to post some of his wonderful projects soon and will try push him to do so (do you hear me David).
> 
> So my life has been quite chaotic lately, but we managed to find room for a beer here and to look at and touch some tools, smiles.
> 
> *David brought me a gift!*
> He had told me that he had a special thing for me, and so I was really excited to see what it could be, and trust me I was more than happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Millers Falls.
> My first!
> This makes it special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in mint condition, think it has never been used.
> This makes it more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that cool engraving.
> Even more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the original box.
> More than special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this is what really makes the roof go up!
> The text says:
> Delivered by:
> United states of America
> For the rebuilding of Europe.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marshall_Plan (Thank you Brian).
> 
> My ohhh, this is so amazing!
> I love it!
> I think that this a priceless piece of history that David has offered me, and I feel so honored and happy.
> 
> David is a wonderful guy, so I truly enjoyed his visit and feel confident that this will not be the last, and for now I just look forward to come and visit him in his workshop soon.
> 
> Thank you David,
> *The best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


Amazing piece of History. 
Couldn't have found a better home. Cheers buddy.


----------



## Jim Jakosh

mafe said:


> *DK David visit my new work shop.*
> 
> I have to share this with you all!
> 
> The other day I had a visitor in my new workshop, a special guy that contacted me here on LJ and it show out that he is living just around the corner here in Copenhagen.
> His name is David and his profile here is PaulsenbyHand I have asked him to post some of his wonderful projects soon and will try push him to do so (do you hear me David).
> 
> So my life has been quite chaotic lately, but we managed to find room for a beer here and to look at and touch some tools, smiles.
> 
> *David brought me a gift!*
> He had told me that he had a special thing for me, and so I was really excited to see what it could be, and trust me I was more than happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Millers Falls.
> My first!
> This makes it special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in mint condition, think it has never been used.
> This makes it more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that cool engraving.
> Even more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the original box.
> More than special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this is what really makes the roof go up!
> The text says:
> Delivered by:
> United states of America
> For the rebuilding of Europe.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marshall_Plan (Thank you Brian).
> 
> My ohhh, this is so amazing!
> I love it!
> I think that this a priceless piece of history that David has offered me, and I feel so honored and happy.
> 
> David is a wonderful guy, so I truly enjoyed his visit and feel confident that this will not be the last, and for now I just look forward to come and visit him in his workshop soon.
> 
> Thank you David,
> *The best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


Wow, what a great gift and historic piece. I can think of no better keeper of that piece of history than you, my friend!!............Jim


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *DK David visit my new work shop.*
> 
> I have to share this with you all!
> 
> The other day I had a visitor in my new workshop, a special guy that contacted me here on LJ and it show out that he is living just around the corner here in Copenhagen.
> His name is David and his profile here is PaulsenbyHand I have asked him to post some of his wonderful projects soon and will try push him to do so (do you hear me David).
> 
> So my life has been quite chaotic lately, but we managed to find room for a beer here and to look at and touch some tools, smiles.
> 
> *David brought me a gift!*
> He had told me that he had a special thing for me, and so I was really excited to see what it could be, and trust me I was more than happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Millers Falls.
> My first!
> This makes it special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in mint condition, think it has never been used.
> This makes it more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that cool engraving.
> Even more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the original box.
> More than special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this is what really makes the roof go up!
> The text says:
> Delivered by:
> United states of America
> For the rebuilding of Europe.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marshall_Plan (Thank you Brian).
> 
> My ohhh, this is so amazing!
> I love it!
> I think that this a priceless piece of history that David has offered me, and I feel so honored and happy.
> 
> David is a wonderful guy, so I truly enjoyed his visit and feel confident that this will not be the last, and for now I just look forward to come and visit him in his workshop soon.
> 
> Thank you David,
> *The best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


Hi guys,
Thank you for all the wonderful comments.
I pass all this kindness on to David and keep the smile on my face.
And yes I feel blessed, to have you all in my life.
Best of my thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Dez

mafe said:


> *DK David visit my new work shop.*
> 
> I have to share this with you all!
> 
> The other day I had a visitor in my new workshop, a special guy that contacted me here on LJ and it show out that he is living just around the corner here in Copenhagen.
> His name is David and his profile here is PaulsenbyHand I have asked him to post some of his wonderful projects soon and will try push him to do so (do you hear me David).
> 
> So my life has been quite chaotic lately, but we managed to find room for a beer here and to look at and touch some tools, smiles.
> 
> *David brought me a gift!*
> He had told me that he had a special thing for me, and so I was really excited to see what it could be, and trust me I was more than happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Millers Falls.
> My first!
> This makes it special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in mint condition, think it has never been used.
> This makes it more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that cool engraving.
> Even more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the original box.
> More than special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this is what really makes the roof go up!
> The text says:
> Delivered by:
> United states of America
> For the rebuilding of Europe.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marshall_Plan (Thank you Brian).
> 
> My ohhh, this is so amazing!
> I love it!
> I think that this a priceless piece of history that David has offered me, and I feel so honored and happy.
> 
> David is a wonderful guy, so I truly enjoyed his visit and feel confident that this will not be the last, and for now I just look forward to come and visit him in his workshop soon.
> 
> Thank you David,
> *The best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


Very cool! A gift and one with a wonderful history!


----------



## Gene01

mafe said:


> *DK David visit my new work shop.*
> 
> I have to share this with you all!
> 
> The other day I had a visitor in my new workshop, a special guy that contacted me here on LJ and it show out that he is living just around the corner here in Copenhagen.
> His name is David and his profile here is PaulsenbyHand I have asked him to post some of his wonderful projects soon and will try push him to do so (do you hear me David).
> 
> So my life has been quite chaotic lately, but we managed to find room for a beer here and to look at and touch some tools, smiles.
> 
> *David brought me a gift!*
> He had told me that he had a special thing for me, and so I was really excited to see what it could be, and trust me I was more than happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Millers Falls.
> My first!
> This makes it special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in mint condition, think it has never been used.
> This makes it more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that cool engraving.
> Even more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the original box.
> More than special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this is what really makes the roof go up!
> The text says:
> Delivered by:
> United states of America
> For the rebuilding of Europe.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marshall_Plan (Thank you Brian).
> 
> My ohhh, this is so amazing!
> I love it!
> I think that this a priceless piece of history that David has offered me, and I feel so honored and happy.
> 
> David is a wonderful guy, so I truly enjoyed his visit and feel confident that this will not be the last, and for now I just look forward to come and visit him in his workshop soon.
> 
> Thank you David,
> *The best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


Wonderful friend and a wonderful gift for a wonderful guy. 
What a conundrum. It would be a sacrilege to use it and get it scuffed. It would be an equal sacrilege to not use it. 
Enjoy it Mads, you lucky devil.


----------



## mafe

*The postwoman came to my workshop... with a pack from a dear friend.*

*The postwoman came to my workshop…*
with a pack from a dear friend.










I was in the workshop, looking out on the wonderful weather.










When the postwoman knocked on the door… (Here a Danish postman).

Normally I never get any post there, so I was a little surprised, especially when she stood there with a big brown pack in her arms.
She asked me if I was me, and last time I looked in the mirror I was, so I answered yes.
Then she handled me that pack and wished me a good day as she left.
How can I not have a good day now, I was thinking.
Actually the day started bad, pain in my back, a tour to the chiropractor and now really tired and felt like a 100 years old.
Now also my girlfriend arrived, so I was even happier and got some wonderful kisses and a little nursing.
I looked at the pack, the sender was a dear friend, a man who once send me a card with a Saint called Jude, the Saint for the of hopeless cases, and told me I was in his prayers, this I will never forget, thank you.
And now a pack from him on this day that seemed dark from pain from my neck and back…
Jim, you sure know how to touch my heart I have a feeling those prayers are heard somewhere.
So enough talking Mads, time to open the pack.










Inside there were a wonderful letter, with a headline of 'Happy Unbirthday'.
Hope this doesn't mean I am not born yet… my body tells me different today. Smiles.
After reading I jumped right in the box and unpacked.










And look what I found!
A wonderful mallet.
Not just a mallet.
But a mallet my friend Jim has made for me with his own two hands.
And from some wonderful plywood that he has made several projects from and that I have admired for their beauty from the play in the layers this gives.
Also I told Jim I once saw a plywood mallet in Paris and this was really cool.
But Jim, this one is so much cooler, and it is like shaking your hand.
I have not been so much around LJ lately, due to health, love and life being busy, but just now as I write this discovered this post from you Jim.
Now I wonder if you kept the twin for you?









Please notice how beautiful the layers from the plywood play in the shapes Jim gave it, and yes it is highlighted by the finish that Jim masters so good.
Right away I took it into use, I an restoring an old stepstool for a good friend, and used the mallet to gently tap the dovetails apart, perhaps I should add leather to one of the ends…









And before leaving the shop, I put my new favorite mallet next to my favorite chisels.

Thank you my dear friend Jim, you are one of a kind, full of kindness.
The best of my thoughts to you and yours, and yes best of wishes for everyone.
Your friend,
Mads


----------



## Sodabowski

mafe said:


> *The postwoman came to my workshop... with a pack from a dear friend.*
> 
> *The postwoman came to my workshop…*
> with a pack from a dear friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in the workshop, looking out on the wonderful weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the postwoman knocked on the door… (Here a Danish postman).
> 
> Normally I never get any post there, so I was a little surprised, especially when she stood there with a big brown pack in her arms.
> She asked me if I was me, and last time I looked in the mirror I was, so I answered yes.
> Then she handled me that pack and wished me a good day as she left.
> How can I not have a good day now, I was thinking.
> Actually the day started bad, pain in my back, a tour to the chiropractor and now really tired and felt like a 100 years old.
> Now also my girlfriend arrived, so I was even happier and got some wonderful kisses and a little nursing.
> I looked at the pack, the sender was a dear friend, a man who once send me a card with a Saint called Jude, the Saint for the of hopeless cases, and told me I was in his prayers, this I will never forget, thank you.
> And now a pack from him on this day that seemed dark from pain from my neck and back…
> Jim, you sure know how to touch my heart I have a feeling those prayers are heard somewhere.
> So enough talking Mads, time to open the pack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside there were a wonderful letter, with a headline of 'Happy Unbirthday'.
> Hope this doesn't mean I am not born yet… my body tells me different today. Smiles.
> After reading I jumped right in the box and unpacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look what I found!
> A wonderful mallet.
> Not just a mallet.
> But a mallet my friend Jim has made for me with his own two hands.
> And from some wonderful plywood that he has made several projects from and that I have admired for their beauty from the play in the layers this gives.
> Also I told Jim I once saw a plywood mallet in Paris and this was really cool.
> But Jim, this one is so much cooler, and it is like shaking your hand.
> I have not been so much around LJ lately, due to health, love and life being busy, but just now as I write this discovered this post from you Jim.
> Now I wonder if you kept the twin for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please notice how beautiful the layers from the plywood play in the shapes Jim gave it, and yes it is highlighted by the finish that Jim masters so good.
> Right away I took it into use, I an restoring an old stepstool for a good friend, and used the mallet to gently tap the dovetails apart, perhaps I should add leather to one of the ends…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before leaving the shop, I put my new favorite mallet next to my favorite chisels.
> 
> Thank you my dear friend Jim, you are one of a kind, full of kindness.
> The best of my thoughts to you and yours, and yes best of wishes for everyone.
> Your friend,
> Mads


What a sweet mallet  Kisses for pain relief, and a mallet for slapping the fingers and get more kisses, what more to ask for


----------



## Sodabowski

mafe said:


> *The postwoman came to my workshop... with a pack from a dear friend.*
> 
> *The postwoman came to my workshop…*
> with a pack from a dear friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in the workshop, looking out on the wonderful weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the postwoman knocked on the door… (Here a Danish postman).
> 
> Normally I never get any post there, so I was a little surprised, especially when she stood there with a big brown pack in her arms.
> She asked me if I was me, and last time I looked in the mirror I was, so I answered yes.
> Then she handled me that pack and wished me a good day as she left.
> How can I not have a good day now, I was thinking.
> Actually the day started bad, pain in my back, a tour to the chiropractor and now really tired and felt like a 100 years old.
> Now also my girlfriend arrived, so I was even happier and got some wonderful kisses and a little nursing.
> I looked at the pack, the sender was a dear friend, a man who once send me a card with a Saint called Jude, the Saint for the of hopeless cases, and told me I was in his prayers, this I will never forget, thank you.
> And now a pack from him on this day that seemed dark from pain from my neck and back…
> Jim, you sure know how to touch my heart I have a feeling those prayers are heard somewhere.
> So enough talking Mads, time to open the pack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside there were a wonderful letter, with a headline of 'Happy Unbirthday'.
> Hope this doesn't mean I am not born yet… my body tells me different today. Smiles.
> After reading I jumped right in the box and unpacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look what I found!
> A wonderful mallet.
> Not just a mallet.
> But a mallet my friend Jim has made for me with his own two hands.
> And from some wonderful plywood that he has made several projects from and that I have admired for their beauty from the play in the layers this gives.
> Also I told Jim I once saw a plywood mallet in Paris and this was really cool.
> But Jim, this one is so much cooler, and it is like shaking your hand.
> I have not been so much around LJ lately, due to health, love and life being busy, but just now as I write this discovered this post from you Jim.
> Now I wonder if you kept the twin for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please notice how beautiful the layers from the plywood play in the shapes Jim gave it, and yes it is highlighted by the finish that Jim masters so good.
> Right away I took it into use, I an restoring an old stepstool for a good friend, and used the mallet to gently tap the dovetails apart, perhaps I should add leather to one of the ends…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before leaving the shop, I put my new favorite mallet next to my favorite chisels.
> 
> Thank you my dear friend Jim, you are one of a kind, full of kindness.
> The best of my thoughts to you and yours, and yes best of wishes for everyone.
> Your friend,
> Mads


(BTW dig the "Batman" tag in the first picture, what a view ^^)


----------



## JoeinGa

mafe said:


> *The postwoman came to my workshop... with a pack from a dear friend.*
> 
> *The postwoman came to my workshop…*
> with a pack from a dear friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in the workshop, looking out on the wonderful weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the postwoman knocked on the door… (Here a Danish postman).
> 
> Normally I never get any post there, so I was a little surprised, especially when she stood there with a big brown pack in her arms.
> She asked me if I was me, and last time I looked in the mirror I was, so I answered yes.
> Then she handled me that pack and wished me a good day as she left.
> How can I not have a good day now, I was thinking.
> Actually the day started bad, pain in my back, a tour to the chiropractor and now really tired and felt like a 100 years old.
> Now also my girlfriend arrived, so I was even happier and got some wonderful kisses and a little nursing.
> I looked at the pack, the sender was a dear friend, a man who once send me a card with a Saint called Jude, the Saint for the of hopeless cases, and told me I was in his prayers, this I will never forget, thank you.
> And now a pack from him on this day that seemed dark from pain from my neck and back…
> Jim, you sure know how to touch my heart I have a feeling those prayers are heard somewhere.
> So enough talking Mads, time to open the pack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside there were a wonderful letter, with a headline of 'Happy Unbirthday'.
> Hope this doesn't mean I am not born yet… my body tells me different today. Smiles.
> After reading I jumped right in the box and unpacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look what I found!
> A wonderful mallet.
> Not just a mallet.
> But a mallet my friend Jim has made for me with his own two hands.
> And from some wonderful plywood that he has made several projects from and that I have admired for their beauty from the play in the layers this gives.
> Also I told Jim I once saw a plywood mallet in Paris and this was really cool.
> But Jim, this one is so much cooler, and it is like shaking your hand.
> I have not been so much around LJ lately, due to health, love and life being busy, but just now as I write this discovered this post from you Jim.
> Now I wonder if you kept the twin for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please notice how beautiful the layers from the plywood play in the shapes Jim gave it, and yes it is highlighted by the finish that Jim masters so good.
> Right away I took it into use, I an restoring an old stepstool for a good friend, and used the mallet to gently tap the dovetails apart, perhaps I should add leather to one of the ends…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before leaving the shop, I put my new favorite mallet next to my favorite chisels.
> 
> Thank you my dear friend Jim, you are one of a kind, full of kindness.
> The best of my thoughts to you and yours, and yes best of wishes for everyone.
> Your friend,
> Mads


*Paying It Forward*... is there anything more rewarding? (that's why it's my sig-line)


----------



## Jim Jakosh

mafe said:


> *The postwoman came to my workshop... with a pack from a dear friend.*
> 
> *The postwoman came to my workshop…*
> with a pack from a dear friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in the workshop, looking out on the wonderful weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the postwoman knocked on the door… (Here a Danish postman).
> 
> Normally I never get any post there, so I was a little surprised, especially when she stood there with a big brown pack in her arms.
> She asked me if I was me, and last time I looked in the mirror I was, so I answered yes.
> Then she handled me that pack and wished me a good day as she left.
> How can I not have a good day now, I was thinking.
> Actually the day started bad, pain in my back, a tour to the chiropractor and now really tired and felt like a 100 years old.
> Now also my girlfriend arrived, so I was even happier and got some wonderful kisses and a little nursing.
> I looked at the pack, the sender was a dear friend, a man who once send me a card with a Saint called Jude, the Saint for the of hopeless cases, and told me I was in his prayers, this I will never forget, thank you.
> And now a pack from him on this day that seemed dark from pain from my neck and back…
> Jim, you sure know how to touch my heart I have a feeling those prayers are heard somewhere.
> So enough talking Mads, time to open the pack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside there were a wonderful letter, with a headline of 'Happy Unbirthday'.
> Hope this doesn't mean I am not born yet… my body tells me different today. Smiles.
> After reading I jumped right in the box and unpacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look what I found!
> A wonderful mallet.
> Not just a mallet.
> But a mallet my friend Jim has made for me with his own two hands.
> And from some wonderful plywood that he has made several projects from and that I have admired for their beauty from the play in the layers this gives.
> Also I told Jim I once saw a plywood mallet in Paris and this was really cool.
> But Jim, this one is so much cooler, and it is like shaking your hand.
> I have not been so much around LJ lately, due to health, love and life being busy, but just now as I write this discovered this post from you Jim.
> Now I wonder if you kept the twin for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please notice how beautiful the layers from the plywood play in the shapes Jim gave it, and yes it is highlighted by the finish that Jim masters so good.
> Right away I took it into use, I an restoring an old stepstool for a good friend, and used the mallet to gently tap the dovetails apart, perhaps I should add leather to one of the ends…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before leaving the shop, I put my new favorite mallet next to my favorite chisels.
> 
> Thank you my dear friend Jim, you are one of a kind, full of kindness.
> The best of my thoughts to you and yours, and yes best of wishes for everyone.
> Your friend,
> Mads


You are very welcome, Mads!! yes I have the twin and I use it in my shop. It hangs out with the hammers!!
I hope it matches the one you saw in Paris!

Enjoy, my friend and say hi to Line and Mathilde. I saw your photos on Facebook!

This is my favorite:










...............Cheers, Jim


----------



## jjw5858

mafe said:


> *The postwoman came to my workshop... with a pack from a dear friend.*
> 
> *The postwoman came to my workshop…*
> with a pack from a dear friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in the workshop, looking out on the wonderful weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the postwoman knocked on the door… (Here a Danish postman).
> 
> Normally I never get any post there, so I was a little surprised, especially when she stood there with a big brown pack in her arms.
> She asked me if I was me, and last time I looked in the mirror I was, so I answered yes.
> Then she handled me that pack and wished me a good day as she left.
> How can I not have a good day now, I was thinking.
> Actually the day started bad, pain in my back, a tour to the chiropractor and now really tired and felt like a 100 years old.
> Now also my girlfriend arrived, so I was even happier and got some wonderful kisses and a little nursing.
> I looked at the pack, the sender was a dear friend, a man who once send me a card with a Saint called Jude, the Saint for the of hopeless cases, and told me I was in his prayers, this I will never forget, thank you.
> And now a pack from him on this day that seemed dark from pain from my neck and back…
> Jim, you sure know how to touch my heart I have a feeling those prayers are heard somewhere.
> So enough talking Mads, time to open the pack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside there were a wonderful letter, with a headline of 'Happy Unbirthday'.
> Hope this doesn't mean I am not born yet… my body tells me different today. Smiles.
> After reading I jumped right in the box and unpacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look what I found!
> A wonderful mallet.
> Not just a mallet.
> But a mallet my friend Jim has made for me with his own two hands.
> And from some wonderful plywood that he has made several projects from and that I have admired for their beauty from the play in the layers this gives.
> Also I told Jim I once saw a plywood mallet in Paris and this was really cool.
> But Jim, this one is so much cooler, and it is like shaking your hand.
> I have not been so much around LJ lately, due to health, love and life being busy, but just now as I write this discovered this post from you Jim.
> Now I wonder if you kept the twin for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please notice how beautiful the layers from the plywood play in the shapes Jim gave it, and yes it is highlighted by the finish that Jim masters so good.
> Right away I took it into use, I an restoring an old stepstool for a good friend, and used the mallet to gently tap the dovetails apart, perhaps I should add leather to one of the ends…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before leaving the shop, I put my new favorite mallet next to my favorite chisels.
> 
> Thank you my dear friend Jim, you are one of a kind, full of kindness.
> The best of my thoughts to you and yours, and yes best of wishes for everyone.
> Your friend,
> Mads


Thats awesome! Great mallet and nice gift!


----------



## stefang

mafe said:


> *The postwoman came to my workshop... with a pack from a dear friend.*
> 
> *The postwoman came to my workshop…*
> with a pack from a dear friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in the workshop, looking out on the wonderful weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the postwoman knocked on the door… (Here a Danish postman).
> 
> Normally I never get any post there, so I was a little surprised, especially when she stood there with a big brown pack in her arms.
> She asked me if I was me, and last time I looked in the mirror I was, so I answered yes.
> Then she handled me that pack and wished me a good day as she left.
> How can I not have a good day now, I was thinking.
> Actually the day started bad, pain in my back, a tour to the chiropractor and now really tired and felt like a 100 years old.
> Now also my girlfriend arrived, so I was even happier and got some wonderful kisses and a little nursing.
> I looked at the pack, the sender was a dear friend, a man who once send me a card with a Saint called Jude, the Saint for the of hopeless cases, and told me I was in his prayers, this I will never forget, thank you.
> And now a pack from him on this day that seemed dark from pain from my neck and back…
> Jim, you sure know how to touch my heart I have a feeling those prayers are heard somewhere.
> So enough talking Mads, time to open the pack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside there were a wonderful letter, with a headline of 'Happy Unbirthday'.
> Hope this doesn't mean I am not born yet… my body tells me different today. Smiles.
> After reading I jumped right in the box and unpacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look what I found!
> A wonderful mallet.
> Not just a mallet.
> But a mallet my friend Jim has made for me with his own two hands.
> And from some wonderful plywood that he has made several projects from and that I have admired for their beauty from the play in the layers this gives.
> Also I told Jim I once saw a plywood mallet in Paris and this was really cool.
> But Jim, this one is so much cooler, and it is like shaking your hand.
> I have not been so much around LJ lately, due to health, love and life being busy, but just now as I write this discovered this post from you Jim.
> Now I wonder if you kept the twin for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please notice how beautiful the layers from the plywood play in the shapes Jim gave it, and yes it is highlighted by the finish that Jim masters so good.
> Right away I took it into use, I an restoring an old stepstool for a good friend, and used the mallet to gently tap the dovetails apart, perhaps I should add leather to one of the ends…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before leaving the shop, I put my new favorite mallet next to my favorite chisels.
> 
> Thank you my dear friend Jim, you are one of a kind, full of kindness.
> The best of my thoughts to you and yours, and yes best of wishes for everyone.
> Your friend,
> Mads


Congratulations on you unbirthday Mads. A very nice gift for a special person from a special person. What could be better?


----------



## Randy_ATX

mafe said:


> *The postwoman came to my workshop... with a pack from a dear friend.*
> 
> *The postwoman came to my workshop…*
> with a pack from a dear friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in the workshop, looking out on the wonderful weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the postwoman knocked on the door… (Here a Danish postman).
> 
> Normally I never get any post there, so I was a little surprised, especially when she stood there with a big brown pack in her arms.
> She asked me if I was me, and last time I looked in the mirror I was, so I answered yes.
> Then she handled me that pack and wished me a good day as she left.
> How can I not have a good day now, I was thinking.
> Actually the day started bad, pain in my back, a tour to the chiropractor and now really tired and felt like a 100 years old.
> Now also my girlfriend arrived, so I was even happier and got some wonderful kisses and a little nursing.
> I looked at the pack, the sender was a dear friend, a man who once send me a card with a Saint called Jude, the Saint for the of hopeless cases, and told me I was in his prayers, this I will never forget, thank you.
> And now a pack from him on this day that seemed dark from pain from my neck and back…
> Jim, you sure know how to touch my heart I have a feeling those prayers are heard somewhere.
> So enough talking Mads, time to open the pack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside there were a wonderful letter, with a headline of 'Happy Unbirthday'.
> Hope this doesn't mean I am not born yet… my body tells me different today. Smiles.
> After reading I jumped right in the box and unpacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look what I found!
> A wonderful mallet.
> Not just a mallet.
> But a mallet my friend Jim has made for me with his own two hands.
> And from some wonderful plywood that he has made several projects from and that I have admired for their beauty from the play in the layers this gives.
> Also I told Jim I once saw a plywood mallet in Paris and this was really cool.
> But Jim, this one is so much cooler, and it is like shaking your hand.
> I have not been so much around LJ lately, due to health, love and life being busy, but just now as I write this discovered this post from you Jim.
> Now I wonder if you kept the twin for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please notice how beautiful the layers from the plywood play in the shapes Jim gave it, and yes it is highlighted by the finish that Jim masters so good.
> Right away I took it into use, I an restoring an old stepstool for a good friend, and used the mallet to gently tap the dovetails apart, perhaps I should add leather to one of the ends…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before leaving the shop, I put my new favorite mallet next to my favorite chisels.
> 
> Thank you my dear friend Jim, you are one of a kind, full of kindness.
> The best of my thoughts to you and yours, and yes best of wishes for everyone.
> Your friend,
> Mads


Great story.


----------



## lew

mafe said:


> *The postwoman came to my workshop... with a pack from a dear friend.*
> 
> *The postwoman came to my workshop…*
> with a pack from a dear friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in the workshop, looking out on the wonderful weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the postwoman knocked on the door… (Here a Danish postman).
> 
> Normally I never get any post there, so I was a little surprised, especially when she stood there with a big brown pack in her arms.
> She asked me if I was me, and last time I looked in the mirror I was, so I answered yes.
> Then she handled me that pack and wished me a good day as she left.
> How can I not have a good day now, I was thinking.
> Actually the day started bad, pain in my back, a tour to the chiropractor and now really tired and felt like a 100 years old.
> Now also my girlfriend arrived, so I was even happier and got some wonderful kisses and a little nursing.
> I looked at the pack, the sender was a dear friend, a man who once send me a card with a Saint called Jude, the Saint for the of hopeless cases, and told me I was in his prayers, this I will never forget, thank you.
> And now a pack from him on this day that seemed dark from pain from my neck and back…
> Jim, you sure know how to touch my heart I have a feeling those prayers are heard somewhere.
> So enough talking Mads, time to open the pack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside there were a wonderful letter, with a headline of 'Happy Unbirthday'.
> Hope this doesn't mean I am not born yet… my body tells me different today. Smiles.
> After reading I jumped right in the box and unpacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look what I found!
> A wonderful mallet.
> Not just a mallet.
> But a mallet my friend Jim has made for me with his own two hands.
> And from some wonderful plywood that he has made several projects from and that I have admired for their beauty from the play in the layers this gives.
> Also I told Jim I once saw a plywood mallet in Paris and this was really cool.
> But Jim, this one is so much cooler, and it is like shaking your hand.
> I have not been so much around LJ lately, due to health, love and life being busy, but just now as I write this discovered this post from you Jim.
> Now I wonder if you kept the twin for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please notice how beautiful the layers from the plywood play in the shapes Jim gave it, and yes it is highlighted by the finish that Jim masters so good.
> Right away I took it into use, I an restoring an old stepstool for a good friend, and used the mallet to gently tap the dovetails apart, perhaps I should add leather to one of the ends…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before leaving the shop, I put my new favorite mallet next to my favorite chisels.
> 
> Thank you my dear friend Jim, you are one of a kind, full of kindness.
> The best of my thoughts to you and yours, and yes best of wishes for everyone.
> Your friend,
> Mads


Those unexpected surprises are always the best!

Great view from your shop window- especially the old Ford!


----------



## mochoa

mafe said:


> *The postwoman came to my workshop... with a pack from a dear friend.*
> 
> *The postwoman came to my workshop…*
> with a pack from a dear friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in the workshop, looking out on the wonderful weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the postwoman knocked on the door… (Here a Danish postman).
> 
> Normally I never get any post there, so I was a little surprised, especially when she stood there with a big brown pack in her arms.
> She asked me if I was me, and last time I looked in the mirror I was, so I answered yes.
> Then she handled me that pack and wished me a good day as she left.
> How can I not have a good day now, I was thinking.
> Actually the day started bad, pain in my back, a tour to the chiropractor and now really tired and felt like a 100 years old.
> Now also my girlfriend arrived, so I was even happier and got some wonderful kisses and a little nursing.
> I looked at the pack, the sender was a dear friend, a man who once send me a card with a Saint called Jude, the Saint for the of hopeless cases, and told me I was in his prayers, this I will never forget, thank you.
> And now a pack from him on this day that seemed dark from pain from my neck and back…
> Jim, you sure know how to touch my heart I have a feeling those prayers are heard somewhere.
> So enough talking Mads, time to open the pack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside there were a wonderful letter, with a headline of 'Happy Unbirthday'.
> Hope this doesn't mean I am not born yet… my body tells me different today. Smiles.
> After reading I jumped right in the box and unpacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look what I found!
> A wonderful mallet.
> Not just a mallet.
> But a mallet my friend Jim has made for me with his own two hands.
> And from some wonderful plywood that he has made several projects from and that I have admired for their beauty from the play in the layers this gives.
> Also I told Jim I once saw a plywood mallet in Paris and this was really cool.
> But Jim, this one is so much cooler, and it is like shaking your hand.
> I have not been so much around LJ lately, due to health, love and life being busy, but just now as I write this discovered this post from you Jim.
> Now I wonder if you kept the twin for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please notice how beautiful the layers from the plywood play in the shapes Jim gave it, and yes it is highlighted by the finish that Jim masters so good.
> Right away I took it into use, I an restoring an old stepstool for a good friend, and used the mallet to gently tap the dovetails apart, perhaps I should add leather to one of the ends…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before leaving the shop, I put my new favorite mallet next to my favorite chisels.
> 
> Thank you my dear friend Jim, you are one of a kind, full of kindness.
> The best of my thoughts to you and yours, and yes best of wishes for everyone.
> Your friend,
> Mads


Way go go Jim, pretty cool.


----------



## alba

mafe said:


> *The postwoman came to my workshop... with a pack from a dear friend.*
> 
> *The postwoman came to my workshop…*
> with a pack from a dear friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in the workshop, looking out on the wonderful weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the postwoman knocked on the door… (Here a Danish postman).
> 
> Normally I never get any post there, so I was a little surprised, especially when she stood there with a big brown pack in her arms.
> She asked me if I was me, and last time I looked in the mirror I was, so I answered yes.
> Then she handled me that pack and wished me a good day as she left.
> How can I not have a good day now, I was thinking.
> Actually the day started bad, pain in my back, a tour to the chiropractor and now really tired and felt like a 100 years old.
> Now also my girlfriend arrived, so I was even happier and got some wonderful kisses and a little nursing.
> I looked at the pack, the sender was a dear friend, a man who once send me a card with a Saint called Jude, the Saint for the of hopeless cases, and told me I was in his prayers, this I will never forget, thank you.
> And now a pack from him on this day that seemed dark from pain from my neck and back…
> Jim, you sure know how to touch my heart I have a feeling those prayers are heard somewhere.
> So enough talking Mads, time to open the pack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside there were a wonderful letter, with a headline of 'Happy Unbirthday'.
> Hope this doesn't mean I am not born yet… my body tells me different today. Smiles.
> After reading I jumped right in the box and unpacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look what I found!
> A wonderful mallet.
> Not just a mallet.
> But a mallet my friend Jim has made for me with his own two hands.
> And from some wonderful plywood that he has made several projects from and that I have admired for their beauty from the play in the layers this gives.
> Also I told Jim I once saw a plywood mallet in Paris and this was really cool.
> But Jim, this one is so much cooler, and it is like shaking your hand.
> I have not been so much around LJ lately, due to health, love and life being busy, but just now as I write this discovered this post from you Jim.
> Now I wonder if you kept the twin for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please notice how beautiful the layers from the plywood play in the shapes Jim gave it, and yes it is highlighted by the finish that Jim masters so good.
> Right away I took it into use, I an restoring an old stepstool for a good friend, and used the mallet to gently tap the dovetails apart, perhaps I should add leather to one of the ends…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before leaving the shop, I put my new favorite mallet next to my favorite chisels.
> 
> Thank you my dear friend Jim, you are one of a kind, full of kindness.
> The best of my thoughts to you and yours, and yes best of wishes for everyone.
> Your friend,
> Mads


Guid Friends 

Jamie
I smile


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mafe said:


> *The postwoman came to my workshop... with a pack from a dear friend.*
> 
> *The postwoman came to my workshop…*
> with a pack from a dear friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in the workshop, looking out on the wonderful weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the postwoman knocked on the door… (Here a Danish postman).
> 
> Normally I never get any post there, so I was a little surprised, especially when she stood there with a big brown pack in her arms.
> She asked me if I was me, and last time I looked in the mirror I was, so I answered yes.
> Then she handled me that pack and wished me a good day as she left.
> How can I not have a good day now, I was thinking.
> Actually the day started bad, pain in my back, a tour to the chiropractor and now really tired and felt like a 100 years old.
> Now also my girlfriend arrived, so I was even happier and got some wonderful kisses and a little nursing.
> I looked at the pack, the sender was a dear friend, a man who once send me a card with a Saint called Jude, the Saint for the of hopeless cases, and told me I was in his prayers, this I will never forget, thank you.
> And now a pack from him on this day that seemed dark from pain from my neck and back…
> Jim, you sure know how to touch my heart I have a feeling those prayers are heard somewhere.
> So enough talking Mads, time to open the pack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside there were a wonderful letter, with a headline of 'Happy Unbirthday'.
> Hope this doesn't mean I am not born yet… my body tells me different today. Smiles.
> After reading I jumped right in the box and unpacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look what I found!
> A wonderful mallet.
> Not just a mallet.
> But a mallet my friend Jim has made for me with his own two hands.
> And from some wonderful plywood that he has made several projects from and that I have admired for their beauty from the play in the layers this gives.
> Also I told Jim I once saw a plywood mallet in Paris and this was really cool.
> But Jim, this one is so much cooler, and it is like shaking your hand.
> I have not been so much around LJ lately, due to health, love and life being busy, but just now as I write this discovered this post from you Jim.
> Now I wonder if you kept the twin for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please notice how beautiful the layers from the plywood play in the shapes Jim gave it, and yes it is highlighted by the finish that Jim masters so good.
> Right away I took it into use, I an restoring an old stepstool for a good friend, and used the mallet to gently tap the dovetails apart, perhaps I should add leather to one of the ends…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before leaving the shop, I put my new favorite mallet next to my favorite chisels.
> 
> Thank you my dear friend Jim, you are one of a kind, full of kindness.
> The best of my thoughts to you and yours, and yes best of wishes for everyone.
> Your friend,
> Mads


blessings


----------



## RGtools

mafe said:


> *The postwoman came to my workshop... with a pack from a dear friend.*
> 
> *The postwoman came to my workshop…*
> with a pack from a dear friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in the workshop, looking out on the wonderful weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the postwoman knocked on the door… (Here a Danish postman).
> 
> Normally I never get any post there, so I was a little surprised, especially when she stood there with a big brown pack in her arms.
> She asked me if I was me, and last time I looked in the mirror I was, so I answered yes.
> Then she handled me that pack and wished me a good day as she left.
> How can I not have a good day now, I was thinking.
> Actually the day started bad, pain in my back, a tour to the chiropractor and now really tired and felt like a 100 years old.
> Now also my girlfriend arrived, so I was even happier and got some wonderful kisses and a little nursing.
> I looked at the pack, the sender was a dear friend, a man who once send me a card with a Saint called Jude, the Saint for the of hopeless cases, and told me I was in his prayers, this I will never forget, thank you.
> And now a pack from him on this day that seemed dark from pain from my neck and back…
> Jim, you sure know how to touch my heart I have a feeling those prayers are heard somewhere.
> So enough talking Mads, time to open the pack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside there were a wonderful letter, with a headline of 'Happy Unbirthday'.
> Hope this doesn't mean I am not born yet… my body tells me different today. Smiles.
> After reading I jumped right in the box and unpacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look what I found!
> A wonderful mallet.
> Not just a mallet.
> But a mallet my friend Jim has made for me with his own two hands.
> And from some wonderful plywood that he has made several projects from and that I have admired for their beauty from the play in the layers this gives.
> Also I told Jim I once saw a plywood mallet in Paris and this was really cool.
> But Jim, this one is so much cooler, and it is like shaking your hand.
> I have not been so much around LJ lately, due to health, love and life being busy, but just now as I write this discovered this post from you Jim.
> Now I wonder if you kept the twin for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please notice how beautiful the layers from the plywood play in the shapes Jim gave it, and yes it is highlighted by the finish that Jim masters so good.
> Right away I took it into use, I an restoring an old stepstool for a good friend, and used the mallet to gently tap the dovetails apart, perhaps I should add leather to one of the ends…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before leaving the shop, I put my new favorite mallet next to my favorite chisels.
> 
> Thank you my dear friend Jim, you are one of a kind, full of kindness.
> The best of my thoughts to you and yours, and yes best of wishes for everyone.
> Your friend,
> Mads


Your attitude towards life has always been inspiring. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Buckethead

mafe said:


> *The postwoman came to my workshop... with a pack from a dear friend.*
> 
> *The postwoman came to my workshop…*
> with a pack from a dear friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in the workshop, looking out on the wonderful weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the postwoman knocked on the door… (Here a Danish postman).
> 
> Normally I never get any post there, so I was a little surprised, especially when she stood there with a big brown pack in her arms.
> She asked me if I was me, and last time I looked in the mirror I was, so I answered yes.
> Then she handled me that pack and wished me a good day as she left.
> How can I not have a good day now, I was thinking.
> Actually the day started bad, pain in my back, a tour to the chiropractor and now really tired and felt like a 100 years old.
> Now also my girlfriend arrived, so I was even happier and got some wonderful kisses and a little nursing.
> I looked at the pack, the sender was a dear friend, a man who once send me a card with a Saint called Jude, the Saint for the of hopeless cases, and told me I was in his prayers, this I will never forget, thank you.
> And now a pack from him on this day that seemed dark from pain from my neck and back…
> Jim, you sure know how to touch my heart I have a feeling those prayers are heard somewhere.
> So enough talking Mads, time to open the pack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside there were a wonderful letter, with a headline of 'Happy Unbirthday'.
> Hope this doesn't mean I am not born yet… my body tells me different today. Smiles.
> After reading I jumped right in the box and unpacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look what I found!
> A wonderful mallet.
> Not just a mallet.
> But a mallet my friend Jim has made for me with his own two hands.
> And from some wonderful plywood that he has made several projects from and that I have admired for their beauty from the play in the layers this gives.
> Also I told Jim I once saw a plywood mallet in Paris and this was really cool.
> But Jim, this one is so much cooler, and it is like shaking your hand.
> I have not been so much around LJ lately, due to health, love and life being busy, but just now as I write this discovered this post from you Jim.
> Now I wonder if you kept the twin for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please notice how beautiful the layers from the plywood play in the shapes Jim gave it, and yes it is highlighted by the finish that Jim masters so good.
> Right away I took it into use, I an restoring an old stepstool for a good friend, and used the mallet to gently tap the dovetails apart, perhaps I should add leather to one of the ends…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before leaving the shop, I put my new favorite mallet next to my favorite chisels.
> 
> Thank you my dear friend Jim, you are one of a kind, full of kindness.
> The best of my thoughts to you and yours, and yes best of wishes for everyone.
> Your friend,
> Mads


*smiling*

Thanks for sharing that moment.


----------



## murch

mafe said:


> *The postwoman came to my workshop... with a pack from a dear friend.*
> 
> *The postwoman came to my workshop…*
> with a pack from a dear friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in the workshop, looking out on the wonderful weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the postwoman knocked on the door… (Here a Danish postman).
> 
> Normally I never get any post there, so I was a little surprised, especially when she stood there with a big brown pack in her arms.
> She asked me if I was me, and last time I looked in the mirror I was, so I answered yes.
> Then she handled me that pack and wished me a good day as she left.
> How can I not have a good day now, I was thinking.
> Actually the day started bad, pain in my back, a tour to the chiropractor and now really tired and felt like a 100 years old.
> Now also my girlfriend arrived, so I was even happier and got some wonderful kisses and a little nursing.
> I looked at the pack, the sender was a dear friend, a man who once send me a card with a Saint called Jude, the Saint for the of hopeless cases, and told me I was in his prayers, this I will never forget, thank you.
> And now a pack from him on this day that seemed dark from pain from my neck and back…
> Jim, you sure know how to touch my heart I have a feeling those prayers are heard somewhere.
> So enough talking Mads, time to open the pack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside there were a wonderful letter, with a headline of 'Happy Unbirthday'.
> Hope this doesn't mean I am not born yet… my body tells me different today. Smiles.
> After reading I jumped right in the box and unpacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look what I found!
> A wonderful mallet.
> Not just a mallet.
> But a mallet my friend Jim has made for me with his own two hands.
> And from some wonderful plywood that he has made several projects from and that I have admired for their beauty from the play in the layers this gives.
> Also I told Jim I once saw a plywood mallet in Paris and this was really cool.
> But Jim, this one is so much cooler, and it is like shaking your hand.
> I have not been so much around LJ lately, due to health, love and life being busy, but just now as I write this discovered this post from you Jim.
> Now I wonder if you kept the twin for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please notice how beautiful the layers from the plywood play in the shapes Jim gave it, and yes it is highlighted by the finish that Jim masters so good.
> Right away I took it into use, I an restoring an old stepstool for a good friend, and used the mallet to gently tap the dovetails apart, perhaps I should add leather to one of the ends…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before leaving the shop, I put my new favorite mallet next to my favorite chisels.
> 
> Thank you my dear friend Jim, you are one of a kind, full of kindness.
> The best of my thoughts to you and yours, and yes best of wishes for everyone.
> Your friend,
> Mads


Great post/blog. I reckon there are very few internet sites out there where this kind of gift giving goes on.
LJ's are decent people.


----------



## Schwieb

mafe said:


> *The postwoman came to my workshop... with a pack from a dear friend.*
> 
> *The postwoman came to my workshop…*
> with a pack from a dear friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in the workshop, looking out on the wonderful weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the postwoman knocked on the door… (Here a Danish postman).
> 
> Normally I never get any post there, so I was a little surprised, especially when she stood there with a big brown pack in her arms.
> She asked me if I was me, and last time I looked in the mirror I was, so I answered yes.
> Then she handled me that pack and wished me a good day as she left.
> How can I not have a good day now, I was thinking.
> Actually the day started bad, pain in my back, a tour to the chiropractor and now really tired and felt like a 100 years old.
> Now also my girlfriend arrived, so I was even happier and got some wonderful kisses and a little nursing.
> I looked at the pack, the sender was a dear friend, a man who once send me a card with a Saint called Jude, the Saint for the of hopeless cases, and told me I was in his prayers, this I will never forget, thank you.
> And now a pack from him on this day that seemed dark from pain from my neck and back…
> Jim, you sure know how to touch my heart I have a feeling those prayers are heard somewhere.
> So enough talking Mads, time to open the pack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside there were a wonderful letter, with a headline of 'Happy Unbirthday'.
> Hope this doesn't mean I am not born yet… my body tells me different today. Smiles.
> After reading I jumped right in the box and unpacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look what I found!
> A wonderful mallet.
> Not just a mallet.
> But a mallet my friend Jim has made for me with his own two hands.
> And from some wonderful plywood that he has made several projects from and that I have admired for their beauty from the play in the layers this gives.
> Also I told Jim I once saw a plywood mallet in Paris and this was really cool.
> But Jim, this one is so much cooler, and it is like shaking your hand.
> I have not been so much around LJ lately, due to health, love and life being busy, but just now as I write this discovered this post from you Jim.
> Now I wonder if you kept the twin for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please notice how beautiful the layers from the plywood play in the shapes Jim gave it, and yes it is highlighted by the finish that Jim masters so good.
> Right away I took it into use, I an restoring an old stepstool for a good friend, and used the mallet to gently tap the dovetails apart, perhaps I should add leather to one of the ends…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before leaving the shop, I put my new favorite mallet next to my favorite chisels.
> 
> Thank you my dear friend Jim, you are one of a kind, full of kindness.
> The best of my thoughts to you and yours, and yes best of wishes for everyone.
> Your friend,
> Mads


What a neat mallet. Perfect to go along with all those great tools you have made and collected. That Jim does some pretty nice work. Stay healthy my friend.


----------



## phtaylor36

mafe said:


> *The postwoman came to my workshop... with a pack from a dear friend.*
> 
> *The postwoman came to my workshop…*
> with a pack from a dear friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in the workshop, looking out on the wonderful weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the postwoman knocked on the door… (Here a Danish postman).
> 
> Normally I never get any post there, so I was a little surprised, especially when she stood there with a big brown pack in her arms.
> She asked me if I was me, and last time I looked in the mirror I was, so I answered yes.
> Then she handled me that pack and wished me a good day as she left.
> How can I not have a good day now, I was thinking.
> Actually the day started bad, pain in my back, a tour to the chiropractor and now really tired and felt like a 100 years old.
> Now also my girlfriend arrived, so I was even happier and got some wonderful kisses and a little nursing.
> I looked at the pack, the sender was a dear friend, a man who once send me a card with a Saint called Jude, the Saint for the of hopeless cases, and told me I was in his prayers, this I will never forget, thank you.
> And now a pack from him on this day that seemed dark from pain from my neck and back…
> Jim, you sure know how to touch my heart I have a feeling those prayers are heard somewhere.
> So enough talking Mads, time to open the pack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside there were a wonderful letter, with a headline of 'Happy Unbirthday'.
> Hope this doesn't mean I am not born yet… my body tells me different today. Smiles.
> After reading I jumped right in the box and unpacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look what I found!
> A wonderful mallet.
> Not just a mallet.
> But a mallet my friend Jim has made for me with his own two hands.
> And from some wonderful plywood that he has made several projects from and that I have admired for their beauty from the play in the layers this gives.
> Also I told Jim I once saw a plywood mallet in Paris and this was really cool.
> But Jim, this one is so much cooler, and it is like shaking your hand.
> I have not been so much around LJ lately, due to health, love and life being busy, but just now as I write this discovered this post from you Jim.
> Now I wonder if you kept the twin for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please notice how beautiful the layers from the plywood play in the shapes Jim gave it, and yes it is highlighted by the finish that Jim masters so good.
> Right away I took it into use, I an restoring an old stepstool for a good friend, and used the mallet to gently tap the dovetails apart, perhaps I should add leather to one of the ends…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before leaving the shop, I put my new favorite mallet next to my favorite chisels.
> 
> Thank you my dear friend Jim, you are one of a kind, full of kindness.
> The best of my thoughts to you and yours, and yes best of wishes for everyone.
> Your friend,
> Mads


Very nice mallet. Great story!


----------



## Jason34

mafe said:


> *The postwoman came to my workshop... with a pack from a dear friend.*
> 
> *The postwoman came to my workshop…*
> with a pack from a dear friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in the workshop, looking out on the wonderful weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the postwoman knocked on the door… (Here a Danish postman).
> 
> Normally I never get any post there, so I was a little surprised, especially when she stood there with a big brown pack in her arms.
> She asked me if I was me, and last time I looked in the mirror I was, so I answered yes.
> Then she handled me that pack and wished me a good day as she left.
> How can I not have a good day now, I was thinking.
> Actually the day started bad, pain in my back, a tour to the chiropractor and now really tired and felt like a 100 years old.
> Now also my girlfriend arrived, so I was even happier and got some wonderful kisses and a little nursing.
> I looked at the pack, the sender was a dear friend, a man who once send me a card with a Saint called Jude, the Saint for the of hopeless cases, and told me I was in his prayers, this I will never forget, thank you.
> And now a pack from him on this day that seemed dark from pain from my neck and back…
> Jim, you sure know how to touch my heart I have a feeling those prayers are heard somewhere.
> So enough talking Mads, time to open the pack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside there were a wonderful letter, with a headline of 'Happy Unbirthday'.
> Hope this doesn't mean I am not born yet… my body tells me different today. Smiles.
> After reading I jumped right in the box and unpacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look what I found!
> A wonderful mallet.
> Not just a mallet.
> But a mallet my friend Jim has made for me with his own two hands.
> And from some wonderful plywood that he has made several projects from and that I have admired for their beauty from the play in the layers this gives.
> Also I told Jim I once saw a plywood mallet in Paris and this was really cool.
> But Jim, this one is so much cooler, and it is like shaking your hand.
> I have not been so much around LJ lately, due to health, love and life being busy, but just now as I write this discovered this post from you Jim.
> Now I wonder if you kept the twin for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please notice how beautiful the layers from the plywood play in the shapes Jim gave it, and yes it is highlighted by the finish that Jim masters so good.
> Right away I took it into use, I an restoring an old stepstool for a good friend, and used the mallet to gently tap the dovetails apart, perhaps I should add leather to one of the ends…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before leaving the shop, I put my new favorite mallet next to my favorite chisels.
> 
> Thank you my dear friend Jim, you are one of a kind, full of kindness.
> The best of my thoughts to you and yours, and yes best of wishes for everyone.
> Your friend,
> Mads


Regardless of the nature of your blogs they are always entertaining and leave me in a better place than I started. I'm happy for you and your new gift and for Jim for his skill, generosity, and friendship towards you. I hope these moments you share are enough to relieve the aches and pains of life. Best wishes to you both.


----------



## peteg

mafe said:


> *The postwoman came to my workshop... with a pack from a dear friend.*
> 
> *The postwoman came to my workshop…*
> with a pack from a dear friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in the workshop, looking out on the wonderful weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the postwoman knocked on the door… (Here a Danish postman).
> 
> Normally I never get any post there, so I was a little surprised, especially when she stood there with a big brown pack in her arms.
> She asked me if I was me, and last time I looked in the mirror I was, so I answered yes.
> Then she handled me that pack and wished me a good day as she left.
> How can I not have a good day now, I was thinking.
> Actually the day started bad, pain in my back, a tour to the chiropractor and now really tired and felt like a 100 years old.
> Now also my girlfriend arrived, so I was even happier and got some wonderful kisses and a little nursing.
> I looked at the pack, the sender was a dear friend, a man who once send me a card with a Saint called Jude, the Saint for the of hopeless cases, and told me I was in his prayers, this I will never forget, thank you.
> And now a pack from him on this day that seemed dark from pain from my neck and back…
> Jim, you sure know how to touch my heart I have a feeling those prayers are heard somewhere.
> So enough talking Mads, time to open the pack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside there were a wonderful letter, with a headline of 'Happy Unbirthday'.
> Hope this doesn't mean I am not born yet… my body tells me different today. Smiles.
> After reading I jumped right in the box and unpacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look what I found!
> A wonderful mallet.
> Not just a mallet.
> But a mallet my friend Jim has made for me with his own two hands.
> And from some wonderful plywood that he has made several projects from and that I have admired for their beauty from the play in the layers this gives.
> Also I told Jim I once saw a plywood mallet in Paris and this was really cool.
> But Jim, this one is so much cooler, and it is like shaking your hand.
> I have not been so much around LJ lately, due to health, love and life being busy, but just now as I write this discovered this post from you Jim.
> Now I wonder if you kept the twin for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please notice how beautiful the layers from the plywood play in the shapes Jim gave it, and yes it is highlighted by the finish that Jim masters so good.
> Right away I took it into use, I an restoring an old stepstool for a good friend, and used the mallet to gently tap the dovetails apart, perhaps I should add leather to one of the ends…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before leaving the shop, I put my new favorite mallet next to my favorite chisels.
> 
> Thank you my dear friend Jim, you are one of a kind, full of kindness.
> The best of my thoughts to you and yours, and yes best of wishes for everyone.
> Your friend,
> Mads


Luck you mads, that's one great Birthday present & especially from your mate Jim.
Don't be afraid to use it now will you :: )))
Great photos as always
Pete


----------



## Woodfix

mafe said:


> *The postwoman came to my workshop... with a pack from a dear friend.*
> 
> *The postwoman came to my workshop…*
> with a pack from a dear friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in the workshop, looking out on the wonderful weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the postwoman knocked on the door… (Here a Danish postman).
> 
> Normally I never get any post there, so I was a little surprised, especially when she stood there with a big brown pack in her arms.
> She asked me if I was me, and last time I looked in the mirror I was, so I answered yes.
> Then she handled me that pack and wished me a good day as she left.
> How can I not have a good day now, I was thinking.
> Actually the day started bad, pain in my back, a tour to the chiropractor and now really tired and felt like a 100 years old.
> Now also my girlfriend arrived, so I was even happier and got some wonderful kisses and a little nursing.
> I looked at the pack, the sender was a dear friend, a man who once send me a card with a Saint called Jude, the Saint for the of hopeless cases, and told me I was in his prayers, this I will never forget, thank you.
> And now a pack from him on this day that seemed dark from pain from my neck and back…
> Jim, you sure know how to touch my heart I have a feeling those prayers are heard somewhere.
> So enough talking Mads, time to open the pack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside there were a wonderful letter, with a headline of 'Happy Unbirthday'.
> Hope this doesn't mean I am not born yet… my body tells me different today. Smiles.
> After reading I jumped right in the box and unpacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look what I found!
> A wonderful mallet.
> Not just a mallet.
> But a mallet my friend Jim has made for me with his own two hands.
> And from some wonderful plywood that he has made several projects from and that I have admired for their beauty from the play in the layers this gives.
> Also I told Jim I once saw a plywood mallet in Paris and this was really cool.
> But Jim, this one is so much cooler, and it is like shaking your hand.
> I have not been so much around LJ lately, due to health, love and life being busy, but just now as I write this discovered this post from you Jim.
> Now I wonder if you kept the twin for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please notice how beautiful the layers from the plywood play in the shapes Jim gave it, and yes it is highlighted by the finish that Jim masters so good.
> Right away I took it into use, I an restoring an old stepstool for a good friend, and used the mallet to gently tap the dovetails apart, perhaps I should add leather to one of the ends…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before leaving the shop, I put my new favorite mallet next to my favorite chisels.
> 
> Thank you my dear friend Jim, you are one of a kind, full of kindness.
> The best of my thoughts to you and yours, and yes best of wishes for everyone.
> Your friend,
> Mads


On word, wow. That is a very special mallet. Now you will have to make a good rack for it to sit next to the chisels.

New Star Trek movie came out last week, so I will leave you with 'Live long and prosper'.

Doug


----------



## a1Jim

mafe said:


> *The postwoman came to my workshop... with a pack from a dear friend.*
> 
> *The postwoman came to my workshop…*
> with a pack from a dear friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in the workshop, looking out on the wonderful weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the postwoman knocked on the door… (Here a Danish postman).
> 
> Normally I never get any post there, so I was a little surprised, especially when she stood there with a big brown pack in her arms.
> She asked me if I was me, and last time I looked in the mirror I was, so I answered yes.
> Then she handled me that pack and wished me a good day as she left.
> How can I not have a good day now, I was thinking.
> Actually the day started bad, pain in my back, a tour to the chiropractor and now really tired and felt like a 100 years old.
> Now also my girlfriend arrived, so I was even happier and got some wonderful kisses and a little nursing.
> I looked at the pack, the sender was a dear friend, a man who once send me a card with a Saint called Jude, the Saint for the of hopeless cases, and told me I was in his prayers, this I will never forget, thank you.
> And now a pack from him on this day that seemed dark from pain from my neck and back…
> Jim, you sure know how to touch my heart I have a feeling those prayers are heard somewhere.
> So enough talking Mads, time to open the pack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside there were a wonderful letter, with a headline of 'Happy Unbirthday'.
> Hope this doesn't mean I am not born yet… my body tells me different today. Smiles.
> After reading I jumped right in the box and unpacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look what I found!
> A wonderful mallet.
> Not just a mallet.
> But a mallet my friend Jim has made for me with his own two hands.
> And from some wonderful plywood that he has made several projects from and that I have admired for their beauty from the play in the layers this gives.
> Also I told Jim I once saw a plywood mallet in Paris and this was really cool.
> But Jim, this one is so much cooler, and it is like shaking your hand.
> I have not been so much around LJ lately, due to health, love and life being busy, but just now as I write this discovered this post from you Jim.
> Now I wonder if you kept the twin for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please notice how beautiful the layers from the plywood play in the shapes Jim gave it, and yes it is highlighted by the finish that Jim masters so good.
> Right away I took it into use, I an restoring an old stepstool for a good friend, and used the mallet to gently tap the dovetails apart, perhaps I should add leather to one of the ends…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before leaving the shop, I put my new favorite mallet next to my favorite chisels.
> 
> Thank you my dear friend Jim, you are one of a kind, full of kindness.
> The best of my thoughts to you and yours, and yes best of wishes for everyone.
> Your friend,
> Mads


Love these kind of stories ,cool hammer too.


----------



## littlecope

mafe said:


> *The postwoman came to my workshop... with a pack from a dear friend.*
> 
> *The postwoman came to my workshop…*
> with a pack from a dear friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in the workshop, looking out on the wonderful weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the postwoman knocked on the door… (Here a Danish postman).
> 
> Normally I never get any post there, so I was a little surprised, especially when she stood there with a big brown pack in her arms.
> She asked me if I was me, and last time I looked in the mirror I was, so I answered yes.
> Then she handled me that pack and wished me a good day as she left.
> How can I not have a good day now, I was thinking.
> Actually the day started bad, pain in my back, a tour to the chiropractor and now really tired and felt like a 100 years old.
> Now also my girlfriend arrived, so I was even happier and got some wonderful kisses and a little nursing.
> I looked at the pack, the sender was a dear friend, a man who once send me a card with a Saint called Jude, the Saint for the of hopeless cases, and told me I was in his prayers, this I will never forget, thank you.
> And now a pack from him on this day that seemed dark from pain from my neck and back…
> Jim, you sure know how to touch my heart I have a feeling those prayers are heard somewhere.
> So enough talking Mads, time to open the pack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside there were a wonderful letter, with a headline of 'Happy Unbirthday'.
> Hope this doesn't mean I am not born yet… my body tells me different today. Smiles.
> After reading I jumped right in the box and unpacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look what I found!
> A wonderful mallet.
> Not just a mallet.
> But a mallet my friend Jim has made for me with his own two hands.
> And from some wonderful plywood that he has made several projects from and that I have admired for their beauty from the play in the layers this gives.
> Also I told Jim I once saw a plywood mallet in Paris and this was really cool.
> But Jim, this one is so much cooler, and it is like shaking your hand.
> I have not been so much around LJ lately, due to health, love and life being busy, but just now as I write this discovered this post from you Jim.
> Now I wonder if you kept the twin for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please notice how beautiful the layers from the plywood play in the shapes Jim gave it, and yes it is highlighted by the finish that Jim masters so good.
> Right away I took it into use, I an restoring an old stepstool for a good friend, and used the mallet to gently tap the dovetails apart, perhaps I should add leather to one of the ends…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before leaving the shop, I put my new favorite mallet next to my favorite chisels.
> 
> Thank you my dear friend Jim, you are one of a kind, full of kindness.
> The best of my thoughts to you and yours, and yes best of wishes for everyone.
> Your friend,
> Mads


Hammer-forged Friendship…
What could be better?
Great Mallet and Gift Jim!
Mads: My best hopes for Time and Love to free you from Pain!!


----------



## Ken90712

mafe said:


> *The postwoman came to my workshop... with a pack from a dear friend.*
> 
> *The postwoman came to my workshop…*
> with a pack from a dear friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in the workshop, looking out on the wonderful weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the postwoman knocked on the door… (Here a Danish postman).
> 
> Normally I never get any post there, so I was a little surprised, especially when she stood there with a big brown pack in her arms.
> She asked me if I was me, and last time I looked in the mirror I was, so I answered yes.
> Then she handled me that pack and wished me a good day as she left.
> How can I not have a good day now, I was thinking.
> Actually the day started bad, pain in my back, a tour to the chiropractor and now really tired and felt like a 100 years old.
> Now also my girlfriend arrived, so I was even happier and got some wonderful kisses and a little nursing.
> I looked at the pack, the sender was a dear friend, a man who once send me a card with a Saint called Jude, the Saint for the of hopeless cases, and told me I was in his prayers, this I will never forget, thank you.
> And now a pack from him on this day that seemed dark from pain from my neck and back…
> Jim, you sure know how to touch my heart I have a feeling those prayers are heard somewhere.
> So enough talking Mads, time to open the pack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside there were a wonderful letter, with a headline of 'Happy Unbirthday'.
> Hope this doesn't mean I am not born yet… my body tells me different today. Smiles.
> After reading I jumped right in the box and unpacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look what I found!
> A wonderful mallet.
> Not just a mallet.
> But a mallet my friend Jim has made for me with his own two hands.
> And from some wonderful plywood that he has made several projects from and that I have admired for their beauty from the play in the layers this gives.
> Also I told Jim I once saw a plywood mallet in Paris and this was really cool.
> But Jim, this one is so much cooler, and it is like shaking your hand.
> I have not been so much around LJ lately, due to health, love and life being busy, but just now as I write this discovered this post from you Jim.
> Now I wonder if you kept the twin for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please notice how beautiful the layers from the plywood play in the shapes Jim gave it, and yes it is highlighted by the finish that Jim masters so good.
> Right away I took it into use, I an restoring an old stepstool for a good friend, and used the mallet to gently tap the dovetails apart, perhaps I should add leather to one of the ends…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before leaving the shop, I put my new favorite mallet next to my favorite chisels.
> 
> Thank you my dear friend Jim, you are one of a kind, full of kindness.
> The best of my thoughts to you and yours, and yes best of wishes for everyone.
> Your friend,
> Mads


Wow great post and story! Good for you buddy! What a great looking mallet! I would be afraid to use it even though I'm sure Jim would say thats silly. I tell people that about cutting boards I make as well. I see Jim is from Michigan the state I grew up in, very cool. Glad all is well with you talk to you soon.


----------



## KOVA

mafe said:


> *The postwoman came to my workshop... with a pack from a dear friend.*
> 
> *The postwoman came to my workshop…*
> with a pack from a dear friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in the workshop, looking out on the wonderful weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the postwoman knocked on the door… (Here a Danish postman).
> 
> Normally I never get any post there, so I was a little surprised, especially when she stood there with a big brown pack in her arms.
> She asked me if I was me, and last time I looked in the mirror I was, so I answered yes.
> Then she handled me that pack and wished me a good day as she left.
> How can I not have a good day now, I was thinking.
> Actually the day started bad, pain in my back, a tour to the chiropractor and now really tired and felt like a 100 years old.
> Now also my girlfriend arrived, so I was even happier and got some wonderful kisses and a little nursing.
> I looked at the pack, the sender was a dear friend, a man who once send me a card with a Saint called Jude, the Saint for the of hopeless cases, and told me I was in his prayers, this I will never forget, thank you.
> And now a pack from him on this day that seemed dark from pain from my neck and back…
> Jim, you sure know how to touch my heart I have a feeling those prayers are heard somewhere.
> So enough talking Mads, time to open the pack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside there were a wonderful letter, with a headline of 'Happy Unbirthday'.
> Hope this doesn't mean I am not born yet… my body tells me different today. Smiles.
> After reading I jumped right in the box and unpacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look what I found!
> A wonderful mallet.
> Not just a mallet.
> But a mallet my friend Jim has made for me with his own two hands.
> And from some wonderful plywood that he has made several projects from and that I have admired for their beauty from the play in the layers this gives.
> Also I told Jim I once saw a plywood mallet in Paris and this was really cool.
> But Jim, this one is so much cooler, and it is like shaking your hand.
> I have not been so much around LJ lately, due to health, love and life being busy, but just now as I write this discovered this post from you Jim.
> Now I wonder if you kept the twin for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please notice how beautiful the layers from the plywood play in the shapes Jim gave it, and yes it is highlighted by the finish that Jim masters so good.
> Right away I took it into use, I an restoring an old stepstool for a good friend, and used the mallet to gently tap the dovetails apart, perhaps I should add leather to one of the ends…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before leaving the shop, I put my new favorite mallet next to my favorite chisels.
> 
> Thank you my dear friend Jim, you are one of a kind, full of kindness.
> The best of my thoughts to you and yours, and yes best of wishes for everyone.
> Your friend,
> Mads


*SINCERAMENTE GRAN HISTORIA LA DE ÉSTE PAR DE LOCOS 
ES UN PLACER LEER SOBRE UN GESTO TAN HERMOSO Y EL MALLET
ESTÁ DE LUJO!!!!!!!!*


----------



## whitebeast88

mafe said:


> *The postwoman came to my workshop... with a pack from a dear friend.*
> 
> *The postwoman came to my workshop…*
> with a pack from a dear friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in the workshop, looking out on the wonderful weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the postwoman knocked on the door… (Here a Danish postman).
> 
> Normally I never get any post there, so I was a little surprised, especially when she stood there with a big brown pack in her arms.
> She asked me if I was me, and last time I looked in the mirror I was, so I answered yes.
> Then she handled me that pack and wished me a good day as she left.
> How can I not have a good day now, I was thinking.
> Actually the day started bad, pain in my back, a tour to the chiropractor and now really tired and felt like a 100 years old.
> Now also my girlfriend arrived, so I was even happier and got some wonderful kisses and a little nursing.
> I looked at the pack, the sender was a dear friend, a man who once send me a card with a Saint called Jude, the Saint for the of hopeless cases, and told me I was in his prayers, this I will never forget, thank you.
> And now a pack from him on this day that seemed dark from pain from my neck and back…
> Jim, you sure know how to touch my heart I have a feeling those prayers are heard somewhere.
> So enough talking Mads, time to open the pack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside there were a wonderful letter, with a headline of 'Happy Unbirthday'.
> Hope this doesn't mean I am not born yet… my body tells me different today. Smiles.
> After reading I jumped right in the box and unpacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look what I found!
> A wonderful mallet.
> Not just a mallet.
> But a mallet my friend Jim has made for me with his own two hands.
> And from some wonderful plywood that he has made several projects from and that I have admired for their beauty from the play in the layers this gives.
> Also I told Jim I once saw a plywood mallet in Paris and this was really cool.
> But Jim, this one is so much cooler, and it is like shaking your hand.
> I have not been so much around LJ lately, due to health, love and life being busy, but just now as I write this discovered this post from you Jim.
> Now I wonder if you kept the twin for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please notice how beautiful the layers from the plywood play in the shapes Jim gave it, and yes it is highlighted by the finish that Jim masters so good.
> Right away I took it into use, I an restoring an old stepstool for a good friend, and used the mallet to gently tap the dovetails apart, perhaps I should add leather to one of the ends…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before leaving the shop, I put my new favorite mallet next to my favorite chisels.
> 
> Thank you my dear friend Jim, you are one of a kind, full of kindness.
> The best of my thoughts to you and yours, and yes best of wishes for everyone.
> Your friend,
> Mads


that's an awesome mallet.nice story and what a good friend jim is.


----------



## Kentuk55

mafe said:


> *The postwoman came to my workshop... with a pack from a dear friend.*
> 
> *The postwoman came to my workshop…*
> with a pack from a dear friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in the workshop, looking out on the wonderful weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the postwoman knocked on the door… (Here a Danish postman).
> 
> Normally I never get any post there, so I was a little surprised, especially when she stood there with a big brown pack in her arms.
> She asked me if I was me, and last time I looked in the mirror I was, so I answered yes.
> Then she handled me that pack and wished me a good day as she left.
> How can I not have a good day now, I was thinking.
> Actually the day started bad, pain in my back, a tour to the chiropractor and now really tired and felt like a 100 years old.
> Now also my girlfriend arrived, so I was even happier and got some wonderful kisses and a little nursing.
> I looked at the pack, the sender was a dear friend, a man who once send me a card with a Saint called Jude, the Saint for the of hopeless cases, and told me I was in his prayers, this I will never forget, thank you.
> And now a pack from him on this day that seemed dark from pain from my neck and back…
> Jim, you sure know how to touch my heart I have a feeling those prayers are heard somewhere.
> So enough talking Mads, time to open the pack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside there were a wonderful letter, with a headline of 'Happy Unbirthday'.
> Hope this doesn't mean I am not born yet… my body tells me different today. Smiles.
> After reading I jumped right in the box and unpacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look what I found!
> A wonderful mallet.
> Not just a mallet.
> But a mallet my friend Jim has made for me with his own two hands.
> And from some wonderful plywood that he has made several projects from and that I have admired for their beauty from the play in the layers this gives.
> Also I told Jim I once saw a plywood mallet in Paris and this was really cool.
> But Jim, this one is so much cooler, and it is like shaking your hand.
> I have not been so much around LJ lately, due to health, love and life being busy, but just now as I write this discovered this post from you Jim.
> Now I wonder if you kept the twin for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please notice how beautiful the layers from the plywood play in the shapes Jim gave it, and yes it is highlighted by the finish that Jim masters so good.
> Right away I took it into use, I an restoring an old stepstool for a good friend, and used the mallet to gently tap the dovetails apart, perhaps I should add leather to one of the ends…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before leaving the shop, I put my new favorite mallet next to my favorite chisels.
> 
> Thank you my dear friend Jim, you are one of a kind, full of kindness.
> The best of my thoughts to you and yours, and yes best of wishes for everyone.
> Your friend,
> Mads


Life is good. Thnx for sharin this part o livin


----------



## NormG

mafe said:


> *The postwoman came to my workshop... with a pack from a dear friend.*
> 
> *The postwoman came to my workshop…*
> with a pack from a dear friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in the workshop, looking out on the wonderful weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the postwoman knocked on the door… (Here a Danish postman).
> 
> Normally I never get any post there, so I was a little surprised, especially when she stood there with a big brown pack in her arms.
> She asked me if I was me, and last time I looked in the mirror I was, so I answered yes.
> Then she handled me that pack and wished me a good day as she left.
> How can I not have a good day now, I was thinking.
> Actually the day started bad, pain in my back, a tour to the chiropractor and now really tired and felt like a 100 years old.
> Now also my girlfriend arrived, so I was even happier and got some wonderful kisses and a little nursing.
> I looked at the pack, the sender was a dear friend, a man who once send me a card with a Saint called Jude, the Saint for the of hopeless cases, and told me I was in his prayers, this I will never forget, thank you.
> And now a pack from him on this day that seemed dark from pain from my neck and back…
> Jim, you sure know how to touch my heart I have a feeling those prayers are heard somewhere.
> So enough talking Mads, time to open the pack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside there were a wonderful letter, with a headline of 'Happy Unbirthday'.
> Hope this doesn't mean I am not born yet… my body tells me different today. Smiles.
> After reading I jumped right in the box and unpacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look what I found!
> A wonderful mallet.
> Not just a mallet.
> But a mallet my friend Jim has made for me with his own two hands.
> And from some wonderful plywood that he has made several projects from and that I have admired for their beauty from the play in the layers this gives.
> Also I told Jim I once saw a plywood mallet in Paris and this was really cool.
> But Jim, this one is so much cooler, and it is like shaking your hand.
> I have not been so much around LJ lately, due to health, love and life being busy, but just now as I write this discovered this post from you Jim.
> Now I wonder if you kept the twin for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please notice how beautiful the layers from the plywood play in the shapes Jim gave it, and yes it is highlighted by the finish that Jim masters so good.
> Right away I took it into use, I an restoring an old stepstool for a good friend, and used the mallet to gently tap the dovetails apart, perhaps I should add leather to one of the ends…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before leaving the shop, I put my new favorite mallet next to my favorite chisels.
> 
> Thank you my dear friend Jim, you are one of a kind, full of kindness.
> The best of my thoughts to you and yours, and yes best of wishes for everyone.
> Your friend,
> Mads


Kudos all around, nice mallet and great gift


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *The postwoman came to my workshop... with a pack from a dear friend.*
> 
> *The postwoman came to my workshop…*
> with a pack from a dear friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in the workshop, looking out on the wonderful weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the postwoman knocked on the door… (Here a Danish postman).
> 
> Normally I never get any post there, so I was a little surprised, especially when she stood there with a big brown pack in her arms.
> She asked me if I was me, and last time I looked in the mirror I was, so I answered yes.
> Then she handled me that pack and wished me a good day as she left.
> How can I not have a good day now, I was thinking.
> Actually the day started bad, pain in my back, a tour to the chiropractor and now really tired and felt like a 100 years old.
> Now also my girlfriend arrived, so I was even happier and got some wonderful kisses and a little nursing.
> I looked at the pack, the sender was a dear friend, a man who once send me a card with a Saint called Jude, the Saint for the of hopeless cases, and told me I was in his prayers, this I will never forget, thank you.
> And now a pack from him on this day that seemed dark from pain from my neck and back…
> Jim, you sure know how to touch my heart I have a feeling those prayers are heard somewhere.
> So enough talking Mads, time to open the pack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside there were a wonderful letter, with a headline of 'Happy Unbirthday'.
> Hope this doesn't mean I am not born yet… my body tells me different today. Smiles.
> After reading I jumped right in the box and unpacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look what I found!
> A wonderful mallet.
> Not just a mallet.
> But a mallet my friend Jim has made for me with his own two hands.
> And from some wonderful plywood that he has made several projects from and that I have admired for their beauty from the play in the layers this gives.
> Also I told Jim I once saw a plywood mallet in Paris and this was really cool.
> But Jim, this one is so much cooler, and it is like shaking your hand.
> I have not been so much around LJ lately, due to health, love and life being busy, but just now as I write this discovered this post from you Jim.
> Now I wonder if you kept the twin for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please notice how beautiful the layers from the plywood play in the shapes Jim gave it, and yes it is highlighted by the finish that Jim masters so good.
> Right away I took it into use, I an restoring an old stepstool for a good friend, and used the mallet to gently tap the dovetails apart, perhaps I should add leather to one of the ends…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before leaving the shop, I put my new favorite mallet next to my favorite chisels.
> 
> Thank you my dear friend Jim, you are one of a kind, full of kindness.
> The best of my thoughts to you and yours, and yes best of wishes for everyone.
> Your friend,
> Mads


Thank you all for the lovely comments and thoughts.
Life sure is sweet whith a friend like Jim!
It is my favorite mallet now, and brings me a smile when I look up at it.
Sure like to get a surprice like that.
I am one lucky LumberJerk.
A big warm smile from here.
The best of my thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *The postwoman came to my workshop... with a pack from a dear friend.*
> 
> *The postwoman came to my workshop…*
> with a pack from a dear friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in the workshop, looking out on the wonderful weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the postwoman knocked on the door… (Here a Danish postman).
> 
> Normally I never get any post there, so I was a little surprised, especially when she stood there with a big brown pack in her arms.
> She asked me if I was me, and last time I looked in the mirror I was, so I answered yes.
> Then she handled me that pack and wished me a good day as she left.
> How can I not have a good day now, I was thinking.
> Actually the day started bad, pain in my back, a tour to the chiropractor and now really tired and felt like a 100 years old.
> Now also my girlfriend arrived, so I was even happier and got some wonderful kisses and a little nursing.
> I looked at the pack, the sender was a dear friend, a man who once send me a card with a Saint called Jude, the Saint for the of hopeless cases, and told me I was in his prayers, this I will never forget, thank you.
> And now a pack from him on this day that seemed dark from pain from my neck and back…
> Jim, you sure know how to touch my heart I have a feeling those prayers are heard somewhere.
> So enough talking Mads, time to open the pack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside there were a wonderful letter, with a headline of 'Happy Unbirthday'.
> Hope this doesn't mean I am not born yet… my body tells me different today. Smiles.
> After reading I jumped right in the box and unpacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look what I found!
> A wonderful mallet.
> Not just a mallet.
> But a mallet my friend Jim has made for me with his own two hands.
> And from some wonderful plywood that he has made several projects from and that I have admired for their beauty from the play in the layers this gives.
> Also I told Jim I once saw a plywood mallet in Paris and this was really cool.
> But Jim, this one is so much cooler, and it is like shaking your hand.
> I have not been so much around LJ lately, due to health, love and life being busy, but just now as I write this discovered this post from you Jim.
> Now I wonder if you kept the twin for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please notice how beautiful the layers from the plywood play in the shapes Jim gave it, and yes it is highlighted by the finish that Jim masters so good.
> Right away I took it into use, I an restoring an old stepstool for a good friend, and used the mallet to gently tap the dovetails apart, perhaps I should add leather to one of the ends…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before leaving the shop, I put my new favorite mallet next to my favorite chisels.
> 
> Thank you my dear friend Jim, you are one of a kind, full of kindness.
> The best of my thoughts to you and yours, and yes best of wishes for everyone.
> Your friend,
> Mads












This one is for you Thomas.


----------



## KOVA

mafe said:


> *The postwoman came to my workshop... with a pack from a dear friend.*
> 
> *The postwoman came to my workshop…*
> with a pack from a dear friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in the workshop, looking out on the wonderful weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the postwoman knocked on the door… (Here a Danish postman).
> 
> Normally I never get any post there, so I was a little surprised, especially when she stood there with a big brown pack in her arms.
> She asked me if I was me, and last time I looked in the mirror I was, so I answered yes.
> Then she handled me that pack and wished me a good day as she left.
> How can I not have a good day now, I was thinking.
> Actually the day started bad, pain in my back, a tour to the chiropractor and now really tired and felt like a 100 years old.
> Now also my girlfriend arrived, so I was even happier and got some wonderful kisses and a little nursing.
> I looked at the pack, the sender was a dear friend, a man who once send me a card with a Saint called Jude, the Saint for the of hopeless cases, and told me I was in his prayers, this I will never forget, thank you.
> And now a pack from him on this day that seemed dark from pain from my neck and back…
> Jim, you sure know how to touch my heart I have a feeling those prayers are heard somewhere.
> So enough talking Mads, time to open the pack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside there were a wonderful letter, with a headline of 'Happy Unbirthday'.
> Hope this doesn't mean I am not born yet… my body tells me different today. Smiles.
> After reading I jumped right in the box and unpacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look what I found!
> A wonderful mallet.
> Not just a mallet.
> But a mallet my friend Jim has made for me with his own two hands.
> And from some wonderful plywood that he has made several projects from and that I have admired for their beauty from the play in the layers this gives.
> Also I told Jim I once saw a plywood mallet in Paris and this was really cool.
> But Jim, this one is so much cooler, and it is like shaking your hand.
> I have not been so much around LJ lately, due to health, love and life being busy, but just now as I write this discovered this post from you Jim.
> Now I wonder if you kept the twin for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please notice how beautiful the layers from the plywood play in the shapes Jim gave it, and yes it is highlighted by the finish that Jim masters so good.
> Right away I took it into use, I an restoring an old stepstool for a good friend, and used the mallet to gently tap the dovetails apart, perhaps I should add leather to one of the ends…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before leaving the shop, I put my new favorite mallet next to my favorite chisels.
> 
> Thank you my dear friend Jim, you are one of a kind, full of kindness.
> The best of my thoughts to you and yours, and yes best of wishes for everyone.
> Your friend,
> Mads


*TRABAJAS EN LA BATICUEVA BATMADS HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HERMOSA FOTO LOCO *


----------



## mafe

*The budstikke arrived today, a LJ gift again today! Life is so much better than fairytales.*

*The budstikke arrived with a LJ gift again today!* 
Life is so much better than fairytales.

I have been walking around with a smile on my lips since the post arrived at the workshop with a gift from my friend Jim in the US - thinking 'life is a little miracle'.

*Guess what!*

Today I picked up a pack from the post office…
I was expecting some cables from China for my tablet, so just the usual routine.
But - the pack was from Norway and not only from Norway, but from a special LJ friend Mike Stefang up there.

So I jumped into the car and home to my apartment full of curiosity.









To drag the excitement a little I made a good cup of espresso and lid my pipe with some good tobacco, yes even lid some candles even it was daylight, just to make the moment even more special.









Cut up the pack with a good knife and a piece of wood came to sight.
It looked like a crown!
What is this?









At first glance I was wondering if it was a scepter, but a scepter is for a king, and I am the king of nothing but me…
But I could see an M was carved into it… Mike - Mads…
Is it a woodworking awl for a king?
An ice pick?









It sure feels good in the hand, and fits mine just perfect!
And the letters LJ is carved in the other side…









Look at those details, amazing.
The crown is carved so beautiful.
And two coins are in the little red string - Danish and a Norwegian.
Yes, some time ago I send Mike a gift, and since it had a blade to it, I send him a coin as the old tradition says, now he returned the coin and added a Norwegian one for me.
(Am I supposed to send this back now?).

*TIME TO READ THE LETTER HE SEND ME.*
Where Mike explains me it is a BUDSTIKKE.
And honestly I have never heard of this before, so I had to look it up.









And the story goes:
The budstikke is a messenger stick that is used to bring messages from town to town.
So I realized the metal point was to fasten the message to the door or wall.
(Mike promises in his mail to tell more, so I will stop here, but do my own research out of interest).









Here on my front door.
With Mikes wonderful letter.
Thank you Mike!

*AHHHHHHHHHHH*
Just did some research on the web and realized those sticks used to be hollow.
So I grabbed it and pulled.
Guess what!
It is hollow.
Mike you are amazing!









And inside is a little letter.









Big smile here!
Mikes message makes me laugh out loud.
A wonderful piece of woodworking, turning, hand carving, history lesson and with a hidden message of humor inside.

Yes, just when we think life can't get any better miracles happen.
Life sure is better than fairytales.

Thank you Mike, for bringing magic to my life.

(Now I understand your cryptic message on my latest blog: 'Congratulations on you unbirthday Mads. A very nice gift for a special person from a special person. What could be better?').

*Best of my thoughts to you and the family from your friend,*
Mads


----------



## ksSlim

mafe said:


> *The budstikke arrived today, a LJ gift again today! Life is so much better than fairytales.*
> 
> *The budstikke arrived with a LJ gift again today!*
> Life is so much better than fairytales.
> 
> I have been walking around with a smile on my lips since the post arrived at the workshop with a gift from my friend Jim in the US - thinking 'life is a little miracle'.
> 
> *Guess what!*
> 
> Today I picked up a pack from the post office…
> I was expecting some cables from China for my tablet, so just the usual routine.
> But - the pack was from Norway and not only from Norway, but from a special LJ friend Mike Stefang up there.
> 
> So I jumped into the car and home to my apartment full of curiosity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To drag the excitement a little I made a good cup of espresso and lid my pipe with some good tobacco, yes even lid some candles even it was daylight, just to make the moment even more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut up the pack with a good knife and a piece of wood came to sight.
> It looked like a crown!
> What is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first glance I was wondering if it was a scepter, but a scepter is for a king, and I am the king of nothing but me…
> But I could see an M was carved into it… Mike - Mads…
> Is it a woodworking awl for a king?
> An ice pick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure feels good in the hand, and fits mine just perfect!
> And the letters LJ is carved in the other side…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those details, amazing.
> The crown is carved so beautiful.
> And two coins are in the little red string - Danish and a Norwegian.
> Yes, some time ago I send Mike a gift, and since it had a blade to it, I send him a coin as the old tradition says, now he returned the coin and added a Norwegian one for me.
> (Am I supposed to send this back now?).
> 
> *TIME TO READ THE LETTER HE SEND ME.*
> Where Mike explains me it is a BUDSTIKKE.
> And honestly I have never heard of this before, so I had to look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the story goes:
> The budstikke is a messenger stick that is used to bring messages from town to town.
> So I realized the metal point was to fasten the message to the door or wall.
> (Mike promises in his mail to tell more, so I will stop here, but do my own research out of interest).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here on my front door.
> With Mikes wonderful letter.
> Thank you Mike!
> 
> *AHHHHHHHHHHH*
> Just did some research on the web and realized those sticks used to be hollow.
> So I grabbed it and pulled.
> Guess what!
> It is hollow.
> Mike you are amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And inside is a little letter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big smile here!
> Mikes message makes me laugh out loud.
> A wonderful piece of woodworking, turning, hand carving, history lesson and with a hidden message of humor inside.
> 
> Yes, just when we think life can't get any better miracles happen.
> Life sure is better than fairytales.
> 
> Thank you Mike, for bringing magic to my life.
> 
> (Now I understand your cryptic message on my latest blog: 'Congratulations on you unbirthday Mads. A very nice gift for a special person from a special person. What could be better?').
> 
> *Best of my thoughts to you and the family from your friend,*
> Mads


Mads, you are blessed with wonderful friends!
Beautiful story.


----------



## daltxguy

mafe said:


> *The budstikke arrived today, a LJ gift again today! Life is so much better than fairytales.*
> 
> *The budstikke arrived with a LJ gift again today!*
> Life is so much better than fairytales.
> 
> I have been walking around with a smile on my lips since the post arrived at the workshop with a gift from my friend Jim in the US - thinking 'life is a little miracle'.
> 
> *Guess what!*
> 
> Today I picked up a pack from the post office…
> I was expecting some cables from China for my tablet, so just the usual routine.
> But - the pack was from Norway and not only from Norway, but from a special LJ friend Mike Stefang up there.
> 
> So I jumped into the car and home to my apartment full of curiosity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To drag the excitement a little I made a good cup of espresso and lid my pipe with some good tobacco, yes even lid some candles even it was daylight, just to make the moment even more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut up the pack with a good knife and a piece of wood came to sight.
> It looked like a crown!
> What is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first glance I was wondering if it was a scepter, but a scepter is for a king, and I am the king of nothing but me…
> But I could see an M was carved into it… Mike - Mads…
> Is it a woodworking awl for a king?
> An ice pick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure feels good in the hand, and fits mine just perfect!
> And the letters LJ is carved in the other side…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those details, amazing.
> The crown is carved so beautiful.
> And two coins are in the little red string - Danish and a Norwegian.
> Yes, some time ago I send Mike a gift, and since it had a blade to it, I send him a coin as the old tradition says, now he returned the coin and added a Norwegian one for me.
> (Am I supposed to send this back now?).
> 
> *TIME TO READ THE LETTER HE SEND ME.*
> Where Mike explains me it is a BUDSTIKKE.
> And honestly I have never heard of this before, so I had to look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the story goes:
> The budstikke is a messenger stick that is used to bring messages from town to town.
> So I realized the metal point was to fasten the message to the door or wall.
> (Mike promises in his mail to tell more, so I will stop here, but do my own research out of interest).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here on my front door.
> With Mikes wonderful letter.
> Thank you Mike!
> 
> *AHHHHHHHHHHH*
> Just did some research on the web and realized those sticks used to be hollow.
> So I grabbed it and pulled.
> Guess what!
> It is hollow.
> Mike you are amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And inside is a little letter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big smile here!
> Mikes message makes me laugh out loud.
> A wonderful piece of woodworking, turning, hand carving, history lesson and with a hidden message of humor inside.
> 
> Yes, just when we think life can't get any better miracles happen.
> Life sure is better than fairytales.
> 
> Thank you Mike, for bringing magic to my life.
> 
> (Now I understand your cryptic message on my latest blog: 'Congratulations on you unbirthday Mads. A very nice gift for a special person from a special person. What could be better?').
> 
> *Best of my thoughts to you and the family from your friend,*
> Mads


Good friends indeed! Nice work by Mike.

Here is a bit about the tradition from what I could find
Source is from household-lore

re Knives, it says:

Knife

In previous centuries a knife was a very personal possession, carried at all 
times by its owner and used for hunting and work as well as cutting food. A 
steel knife was regarded as being protection against fairies and curses; a house 
could be protected by a knife being thrust into the door and a baby protected by 
a knife stuck into the headboard of its cradle. A knife could also be thrust 
into the mast of a boat for luck, although the word 'knife' was never spoken at 
sea.

If two knives are crossed accidentally at the table it means bad luck or 
quarrels unless one of the knives is immediately straightened. A knife falling 
to the ground means the arrival of a male visitor. A knife with a white handle 
could be used to divine whether the inquirer's future spouse would be fair or 
dark; the knife was spun round, and if it came to rest with the handle pointing 
towards the inquirer, the spouse would be fair; if the blade pointed at them, 
the spouse would be dark.

*The most common belief about knives is that a knife given as a gift will sever 
the love or friendship between giver and recipient; a knife should never be 
taken without something being rendered in exchange, generally a penny or other 
small coin.*


----------



## patron

mafe said:


> *The budstikke arrived today, a LJ gift again today! Life is so much better than fairytales.*
> 
> *The budstikke arrived with a LJ gift again today!*
> Life is so much better than fairytales.
> 
> I have been walking around with a smile on my lips since the post arrived at the workshop with a gift from my friend Jim in the US - thinking 'life is a little miracle'.
> 
> *Guess what!*
> 
> Today I picked up a pack from the post office…
> I was expecting some cables from China for my tablet, so just the usual routine.
> But - the pack was from Norway and not only from Norway, but from a special LJ friend Mike Stefang up there.
> 
> So I jumped into the car and home to my apartment full of curiosity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To drag the excitement a little I made a good cup of espresso and lid my pipe with some good tobacco, yes even lid some candles even it was daylight, just to make the moment even more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut up the pack with a good knife and a piece of wood came to sight.
> It looked like a crown!
> What is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first glance I was wondering if it was a scepter, but a scepter is for a king, and I am the king of nothing but me…
> But I could see an M was carved into it… Mike - Mads…
> Is it a woodworking awl for a king?
> An ice pick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure feels good in the hand, and fits mine just perfect!
> And the letters LJ is carved in the other side…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those details, amazing.
> The crown is carved so beautiful.
> And two coins are in the little red string - Danish and a Norwegian.
> Yes, some time ago I send Mike a gift, and since it had a blade to it, I send him a coin as the old tradition says, now he returned the coin and added a Norwegian one for me.
> (Am I supposed to send this back now?).
> 
> *TIME TO READ THE LETTER HE SEND ME.*
> Where Mike explains me it is a BUDSTIKKE.
> And honestly I have never heard of this before, so I had to look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the story goes:
> The budstikke is a messenger stick that is used to bring messages from town to town.
> So I realized the metal point was to fasten the message to the door or wall.
> (Mike promises in his mail to tell more, so I will stop here, but do my own research out of interest).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here on my front door.
> With Mikes wonderful letter.
> Thank you Mike!
> 
> *AHHHHHHHHHHH*
> Just did some research on the web and realized those sticks used to be hollow.
> So I grabbed it and pulled.
> Guess what!
> It is hollow.
> Mike you are amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And inside is a little letter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big smile here!
> Mikes message makes me laugh out loud.
> A wonderful piece of woodworking, turning, hand carving, history lesson and with a hidden message of humor inside.
> 
> Yes, just when we think life can't get any better miracles happen.
> Life sure is better than fairytales.
> 
> Thank you Mike, for bringing magic to my life.
> 
> (Now I understand your cryptic message on my latest blog: 'Congratulations on you unbirthday Mads. A very nice gift for a special person from a special person. What could be better?').
> 
> *Best of my thoughts to you and the family from your friend,*
> Mads


wonderful story
and gifting

a magical friendship
the best of all


----------



## stefang

mafe said:


> *The budstikke arrived today, a LJ gift again today! Life is so much better than fairytales.*
> 
> *The budstikke arrived with a LJ gift again today!*
> Life is so much better than fairytales.
> 
> I have been walking around with a smile on my lips since the post arrived at the workshop with a gift from my friend Jim in the US - thinking 'life is a little miracle'.
> 
> *Guess what!*
> 
> Today I picked up a pack from the post office…
> I was expecting some cables from China for my tablet, so just the usual routine.
> But - the pack was from Norway and not only from Norway, but from a special LJ friend Mike Stefang up there.
> 
> So I jumped into the car and home to my apartment full of curiosity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To drag the excitement a little I made a good cup of espresso and lid my pipe with some good tobacco, yes even lid some candles even it was daylight, just to make the moment even more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut up the pack with a good knife and a piece of wood came to sight.
> It looked like a crown!
> What is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first glance I was wondering if it was a scepter, but a scepter is for a king, and I am the king of nothing but me…
> But I could see an M was carved into it… Mike - Mads…
> Is it a woodworking awl for a king?
> An ice pick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure feels good in the hand, and fits mine just perfect!
> And the letters LJ is carved in the other side…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those details, amazing.
> The crown is carved so beautiful.
> And two coins are in the little red string - Danish and a Norwegian.
> Yes, some time ago I send Mike a gift, and since it had a blade to it, I send him a coin as the old tradition says, now he returned the coin and added a Norwegian one for me.
> (Am I supposed to send this back now?).
> 
> *TIME TO READ THE LETTER HE SEND ME.*
> Where Mike explains me it is a BUDSTIKKE.
> And honestly I have never heard of this before, so I had to look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the story goes:
> The budstikke is a messenger stick that is used to bring messages from town to town.
> So I realized the metal point was to fasten the message to the door or wall.
> (Mike promises in his mail to tell more, so I will stop here, but do my own research out of interest).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here on my front door.
> With Mikes wonderful letter.
> Thank you Mike!
> 
> *AHHHHHHHHHHH*
> Just did some research on the web and realized those sticks used to be hollow.
> So I grabbed it and pulled.
> Guess what!
> It is hollow.
> Mike you are amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And inside is a little letter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big smile here!
> Mikes message makes me laugh out loud.
> A wonderful piece of woodworking, turning, hand carving, history lesson and with a hidden message of humor inside.
> 
> Yes, just when we think life can't get any better miracles happen.
> Life sure is better than fairytales.
> 
> Thank you Mike, for bringing magic to my life.
> 
> (Now I understand your cryptic message on my latest blog: 'Congratulations on you unbirthday Mads. A very nice gift for a special person from a special person. What could be better?').
> 
> *Best of my thoughts to you and the family from your friend,*
> Mads


I'm glad you finally got it Mads. I know it's a bit of a useless and somewhat strange item, but I thought it would be a good symbol to represent all those wonderful gifts you have been sending through the post to so many lucky Lumberjocks, myself included.

I posted it as a project here to explain it's history and use.


----------



## JoeinGa

mafe said:


> *The budstikke arrived today, a LJ gift again today! Life is so much better than fairytales.*
> 
> *The budstikke arrived with a LJ gift again today!*
> Life is so much better than fairytales.
> 
> I have been walking around with a smile on my lips since the post arrived at the workshop with a gift from my friend Jim in the US - thinking 'life is a little miracle'.
> 
> *Guess what!*
> 
> Today I picked up a pack from the post office…
> I was expecting some cables from China for my tablet, so just the usual routine.
> But - the pack was from Norway and not only from Norway, but from a special LJ friend Mike Stefang up there.
> 
> So I jumped into the car and home to my apartment full of curiosity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To drag the excitement a little I made a good cup of espresso and lid my pipe with some good tobacco, yes even lid some candles even it was daylight, just to make the moment even more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut up the pack with a good knife and a piece of wood came to sight.
> It looked like a crown!
> What is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first glance I was wondering if it was a scepter, but a scepter is for a king, and I am the king of nothing but me…
> But I could see an M was carved into it… Mike - Mads…
> Is it a woodworking awl for a king?
> An ice pick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure feels good in the hand, and fits mine just perfect!
> And the letters LJ is carved in the other side…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those details, amazing.
> The crown is carved so beautiful.
> And two coins are in the little red string - Danish and a Norwegian.
> Yes, some time ago I send Mike a gift, and since it had a blade to it, I send him a coin as the old tradition says, now he returned the coin and added a Norwegian one for me.
> (Am I supposed to send this back now?).
> 
> *TIME TO READ THE LETTER HE SEND ME.*
> Where Mike explains me it is a BUDSTIKKE.
> And honestly I have never heard of this before, so I had to look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the story goes:
> The budstikke is a messenger stick that is used to bring messages from town to town.
> So I realized the metal point was to fasten the message to the door or wall.
> (Mike promises in his mail to tell more, so I will stop here, but do my own research out of interest).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here on my front door.
> With Mikes wonderful letter.
> Thank you Mike!
> 
> *AHHHHHHHHHHH*
> Just did some research on the web and realized those sticks used to be hollow.
> So I grabbed it and pulled.
> Guess what!
> It is hollow.
> Mike you are amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And inside is a little letter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big smile here!
> Mikes message makes me laugh out loud.
> A wonderful piece of woodworking, turning, hand carving, history lesson and with a hidden message of humor inside.
> 
> Yes, just when we think life can't get any better miracles happen.
> Life sure is better than fairytales.
> 
> Thank you Mike, for bringing magic to my life.
> 
> (Now I understand your cryptic message on my latest blog: 'Congratulations on you unbirthday Mads. A very nice gift for a special person from a special person. What could be better?').
> 
> *Best of my thoughts to you and the family from your friend,*
> Mads


So wait. That thing was used as a big fancy NAIL to post a message on someone's door? I think that if someone poked that thing into my nice door (like yours above is) It dang well better be holding a letter telling me I won the LOTTERY! 
Because if that's how folks posted letters and notices on people's doors, then in no time the doors would be full of holes! I dont think I'd appreciate that 

Nice gift Mike. Good on you. And again, as my sig line says "Paying It Forward" is VERY REWARDING!


----------



## a1Jim

mafe said:


> *The budstikke arrived today, a LJ gift again today! Life is so much better than fairytales.*
> 
> *The budstikke arrived with a LJ gift again today!*
> Life is so much better than fairytales.
> 
> I have been walking around with a smile on my lips since the post arrived at the workshop with a gift from my friend Jim in the US - thinking 'life is a little miracle'.
> 
> *Guess what!*
> 
> Today I picked up a pack from the post office…
> I was expecting some cables from China for my tablet, so just the usual routine.
> But - the pack was from Norway and not only from Norway, but from a special LJ friend Mike Stefang up there.
> 
> So I jumped into the car and home to my apartment full of curiosity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To drag the excitement a little I made a good cup of espresso and lid my pipe with some good tobacco, yes even lid some candles even it was daylight, just to make the moment even more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut up the pack with a good knife and a piece of wood came to sight.
> It looked like a crown!
> What is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first glance I was wondering if it was a scepter, but a scepter is for a king, and I am the king of nothing but me…
> But I could see an M was carved into it… Mike - Mads…
> Is it a woodworking awl for a king?
> An ice pick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure feels good in the hand, and fits mine just perfect!
> And the letters LJ is carved in the other side…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those details, amazing.
> The crown is carved so beautiful.
> And two coins are in the little red string - Danish and a Norwegian.
> Yes, some time ago I send Mike a gift, and since it had a blade to it, I send him a coin as the old tradition says, now he returned the coin and added a Norwegian one for me.
> (Am I supposed to send this back now?).
> 
> *TIME TO READ THE LETTER HE SEND ME.*
> Where Mike explains me it is a BUDSTIKKE.
> And honestly I have never heard of this before, so I had to look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the story goes:
> The budstikke is a messenger stick that is used to bring messages from town to town.
> So I realized the metal point was to fasten the message to the door or wall.
> (Mike promises in his mail to tell more, so I will stop here, but do my own research out of interest).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here on my front door.
> With Mikes wonderful letter.
> Thank you Mike!
> 
> *AHHHHHHHHHHH*
> Just did some research on the web and realized those sticks used to be hollow.
> So I grabbed it and pulled.
> Guess what!
> It is hollow.
> Mike you are amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And inside is a little letter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big smile here!
> Mikes message makes me laugh out loud.
> A wonderful piece of woodworking, turning, hand carving, history lesson and with a hidden message of humor inside.
> 
> Yes, just when we think life can't get any better miracles happen.
> Life sure is better than fairytales.
> 
> Thank you Mike, for bringing magic to my life.
> 
> (Now I understand your cryptic message on my latest blog: 'Congratulations on you unbirthday Mads. A very nice gift for a special person from a special person. What could be better?').
> 
> *Best of my thoughts to you and the family from your friend,*
> Mads


What a unique and fantastic gift from one of the nicest guys out there to another great guy. Good story about how fantastic LJs members are.


----------



## donwilwol

mafe said:


> *The budstikke arrived today, a LJ gift again today! Life is so much better than fairytales.*
> 
> *The budstikke arrived with a LJ gift again today!*
> Life is so much better than fairytales.
> 
> I have been walking around with a smile on my lips since the post arrived at the workshop with a gift from my friend Jim in the US - thinking 'life is a little miracle'.
> 
> *Guess what!*
> 
> Today I picked up a pack from the post office…
> I was expecting some cables from China for my tablet, so just the usual routine.
> But - the pack was from Norway and not only from Norway, but from a special LJ friend Mike Stefang up there.
> 
> So I jumped into the car and home to my apartment full of curiosity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To drag the excitement a little I made a good cup of espresso and lid my pipe with some good tobacco, yes even lid some candles even it was daylight, just to make the moment even more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut up the pack with a good knife and a piece of wood came to sight.
> It looked like a crown!
> What is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first glance I was wondering if it was a scepter, but a scepter is for a king, and I am the king of nothing but me…
> But I could see an M was carved into it… Mike - Mads…
> Is it a woodworking awl for a king?
> An ice pick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure feels good in the hand, and fits mine just perfect!
> And the letters LJ is carved in the other side…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those details, amazing.
> The crown is carved so beautiful.
> And two coins are in the little red string - Danish and a Norwegian.
> Yes, some time ago I send Mike a gift, and since it had a blade to it, I send him a coin as the old tradition says, now he returned the coin and added a Norwegian one for me.
> (Am I supposed to send this back now?).
> 
> *TIME TO READ THE LETTER HE SEND ME.*
> Where Mike explains me it is a BUDSTIKKE.
> And honestly I have never heard of this before, so I had to look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the story goes:
> The budstikke is a messenger stick that is used to bring messages from town to town.
> So I realized the metal point was to fasten the message to the door or wall.
> (Mike promises in his mail to tell more, so I will stop here, but do my own research out of interest).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here on my front door.
> With Mikes wonderful letter.
> Thank you Mike!
> 
> *AHHHHHHHHHHH*
> Just did some research on the web and realized those sticks used to be hollow.
> So I grabbed it and pulled.
> Guess what!
> It is hollow.
> Mike you are amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And inside is a little letter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big smile here!
> Mikes message makes me laugh out loud.
> A wonderful piece of woodworking, turning, hand carving, history lesson and with a hidden message of humor inside.
> 
> Yes, just when we think life can't get any better miracles happen.
> Life sure is better than fairytales.
> 
> Thank you Mike, for bringing magic to my life.
> 
> (Now I understand your cryptic message on my latest blog: 'Congratulations on you unbirthday Mads. A very nice gift for a special person from a special person. What could be better?').
> 
> *Best of my thoughts to you and the family from your friend,*
> Mads


fantastic!!


----------



## Schwieb

mafe said:


> *The budstikke arrived today, a LJ gift again today! Life is so much better than fairytales.*
> 
> *The budstikke arrived with a LJ gift again today!*
> Life is so much better than fairytales.
> 
> I have been walking around with a smile on my lips since the post arrived at the workshop with a gift from my friend Jim in the US - thinking 'life is a little miracle'.
> 
> *Guess what!*
> 
> Today I picked up a pack from the post office…
> I was expecting some cables from China for my tablet, so just the usual routine.
> But - the pack was from Norway and not only from Norway, but from a special LJ friend Mike Stefang up there.
> 
> So I jumped into the car and home to my apartment full of curiosity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To drag the excitement a little I made a good cup of espresso and lid my pipe with some good tobacco, yes even lid some candles even it was daylight, just to make the moment even more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut up the pack with a good knife and a piece of wood came to sight.
> It looked like a crown!
> What is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first glance I was wondering if it was a scepter, but a scepter is for a king, and I am the king of nothing but me…
> But I could see an M was carved into it… Mike - Mads…
> Is it a woodworking awl for a king?
> An ice pick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure feels good in the hand, and fits mine just perfect!
> And the letters LJ is carved in the other side…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those details, amazing.
> The crown is carved so beautiful.
> And two coins are in the little red string - Danish and a Norwegian.
> Yes, some time ago I send Mike a gift, and since it had a blade to it, I send him a coin as the old tradition says, now he returned the coin and added a Norwegian one for me.
> (Am I supposed to send this back now?).
> 
> *TIME TO READ THE LETTER HE SEND ME.*
> Where Mike explains me it is a BUDSTIKKE.
> And honestly I have never heard of this before, so I had to look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the story goes:
> The budstikke is a messenger stick that is used to bring messages from town to town.
> So I realized the metal point was to fasten the message to the door or wall.
> (Mike promises in his mail to tell more, so I will stop here, but do my own research out of interest).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here on my front door.
> With Mikes wonderful letter.
> Thank you Mike!
> 
> *AHHHHHHHHHHH*
> Just did some research on the web and realized those sticks used to be hollow.
> So I grabbed it and pulled.
> Guess what!
> It is hollow.
> Mike you are amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And inside is a little letter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big smile here!
> Mikes message makes me laugh out loud.
> A wonderful piece of woodworking, turning, hand carving, history lesson and with a hidden message of humor inside.
> 
> Yes, just when we think life can't get any better miracles happen.
> Life sure is better than fairytales.
> 
> Thank you Mike, for bringing magic to my life.
> 
> (Now I understand your cryptic message on my latest blog: 'Congratulations on you unbirthday Mads. A very nice gift for a special person from a special person. What could be better?').
> 
> *Best of my thoughts to you and the family from your friend,*
> Mads


Ausgezeichnet Holzarbeiten. Wow, this is a very special piece kudos to Mike. Congratulations Mads. Just goes to show that good things can happen to good people. Especially if they like quality handmade things out of wood.


----------



## shipwright

mafe said:


> *The budstikke arrived today, a LJ gift again today! Life is so much better than fairytales.*
> 
> *The budstikke arrived with a LJ gift again today!*
> Life is so much better than fairytales.
> 
> I have been walking around with a smile on my lips since the post arrived at the workshop with a gift from my friend Jim in the US - thinking 'life is a little miracle'.
> 
> *Guess what!*
> 
> Today I picked up a pack from the post office…
> I was expecting some cables from China for my tablet, so just the usual routine.
> But - the pack was from Norway and not only from Norway, but from a special LJ friend Mike Stefang up there.
> 
> So I jumped into the car and home to my apartment full of curiosity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To drag the excitement a little I made a good cup of espresso and lid my pipe with some good tobacco, yes even lid some candles even it was daylight, just to make the moment even more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut up the pack with a good knife and a piece of wood came to sight.
> It looked like a crown!
> What is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first glance I was wondering if it was a scepter, but a scepter is for a king, and I am the king of nothing but me…
> But I could see an M was carved into it… Mike - Mads…
> Is it a woodworking awl for a king?
> An ice pick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure feels good in the hand, and fits mine just perfect!
> And the letters LJ is carved in the other side…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those details, amazing.
> The crown is carved so beautiful.
> And two coins are in the little red string - Danish and a Norwegian.
> Yes, some time ago I send Mike a gift, and since it had a blade to it, I send him a coin as the old tradition says, now he returned the coin and added a Norwegian one for me.
> (Am I supposed to send this back now?).
> 
> *TIME TO READ THE LETTER HE SEND ME.*
> Where Mike explains me it is a BUDSTIKKE.
> And honestly I have never heard of this before, so I had to look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the story goes:
> The budstikke is a messenger stick that is used to bring messages from town to town.
> So I realized the metal point was to fasten the message to the door or wall.
> (Mike promises in his mail to tell more, so I will stop here, but do my own research out of interest).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here on my front door.
> With Mikes wonderful letter.
> Thank you Mike!
> 
> *AHHHHHHHHHHH*
> Just did some research on the web and realized those sticks used to be hollow.
> So I grabbed it and pulled.
> Guess what!
> It is hollow.
> Mike you are amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And inside is a little letter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big smile here!
> Mikes message makes me laugh out loud.
> A wonderful piece of woodworking, turning, hand carving, history lesson and with a hidden message of humor inside.
> 
> Yes, just when we think life can't get any better miracles happen.
> Life sure is better than fairytales.
> 
> Thank you Mike, for bringing magic to my life.
> 
> (Now I understand your cryptic message on my latest blog: 'Congratulations on you unbirthday Mads. A very nice gift for a special person from a special person. What could be better?').
> 
> *Best of my thoughts to you and the family from your friend,*
> Mads


You have many friends Mads, and that's no accident. 
It's hard not to be swept up in your passion for life.

I'm very happy for both of you.


----------



## Jim Jakosh

mafe said:


> *The budstikke arrived today, a LJ gift again today! Life is so much better than fairytales.*
> 
> *The budstikke arrived with a LJ gift again today!*
> Life is so much better than fairytales.
> 
> I have been walking around with a smile on my lips since the post arrived at the workshop with a gift from my friend Jim in the US - thinking 'life is a little miracle'.
> 
> *Guess what!*
> 
> Today I picked up a pack from the post office…
> I was expecting some cables from China for my tablet, so just the usual routine.
> But - the pack was from Norway and not only from Norway, but from a special LJ friend Mike Stefang up there.
> 
> So I jumped into the car and home to my apartment full of curiosity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To drag the excitement a little I made a good cup of espresso and lid my pipe with some good tobacco, yes even lid some candles even it was daylight, just to make the moment even more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut up the pack with a good knife and a piece of wood came to sight.
> It looked like a crown!
> What is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first glance I was wondering if it was a scepter, but a scepter is for a king, and I am the king of nothing but me…
> But I could see an M was carved into it… Mike - Mads…
> Is it a woodworking awl for a king?
> An ice pick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure feels good in the hand, and fits mine just perfect!
> And the letters LJ is carved in the other side…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those details, amazing.
> The crown is carved so beautiful.
> And two coins are in the little red string - Danish and a Norwegian.
> Yes, some time ago I send Mike a gift, and since it had a blade to it, I send him a coin as the old tradition says, now he returned the coin and added a Norwegian one for me.
> (Am I supposed to send this back now?).
> 
> *TIME TO READ THE LETTER HE SEND ME.*
> Where Mike explains me it is a BUDSTIKKE.
> And honestly I have never heard of this before, so I had to look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the story goes:
> The budstikke is a messenger stick that is used to bring messages from town to town.
> So I realized the metal point was to fasten the message to the door or wall.
> (Mike promises in his mail to tell more, so I will stop here, but do my own research out of interest).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here on my front door.
> With Mikes wonderful letter.
> Thank you Mike!
> 
> *AHHHHHHHHHHH*
> Just did some research on the web and realized those sticks used to be hollow.
> So I grabbed it and pulled.
> Guess what!
> It is hollow.
> Mike you are amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And inside is a little letter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big smile here!
> Mikes message makes me laugh out loud.
> A wonderful piece of woodworking, turning, hand carving, history lesson and with a hidden message of humor inside.
> 
> Yes, just when we think life can't get any better miracles happen.
> Life sure is better than fairytales.
> 
> Thank you Mike, for bringing magic to my life.
> 
> (Now I understand your cryptic message on my latest blog: 'Congratulations on you unbirthday Mads. A very nice gift for a special person from a special person. What could be better?').
> 
> *Best of my thoughts to you and the family from your friend,*
> Mads


Isn't friendship grand!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That was such a nice gift and we all learned what a Budstikka is. I had never heard of one before.
You are special, Mads!!!!!!!!!!
.............Jim


----------



## littlecope

mafe said:


> *The budstikke arrived today, a LJ gift again today! Life is so much better than fairytales.*
> 
> *The budstikke arrived with a LJ gift again today!*
> Life is so much better than fairytales.
> 
> I have been walking around with a smile on my lips since the post arrived at the workshop with a gift from my friend Jim in the US - thinking 'life is a little miracle'.
> 
> *Guess what!*
> 
> Today I picked up a pack from the post office…
> I was expecting some cables from China for my tablet, so just the usual routine.
> But - the pack was from Norway and not only from Norway, but from a special LJ friend Mike Stefang up there.
> 
> So I jumped into the car and home to my apartment full of curiosity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To drag the excitement a little I made a good cup of espresso and lid my pipe with some good tobacco, yes even lid some candles even it was daylight, just to make the moment even more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut up the pack with a good knife and a piece of wood came to sight.
> It looked like a crown!
> What is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first glance I was wondering if it was a scepter, but a scepter is for a king, and I am the king of nothing but me…
> But I could see an M was carved into it… Mike - Mads…
> Is it a woodworking awl for a king?
> An ice pick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure feels good in the hand, and fits mine just perfect!
> And the letters LJ is carved in the other side…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those details, amazing.
> The crown is carved so beautiful.
> And two coins are in the little red string - Danish and a Norwegian.
> Yes, some time ago I send Mike a gift, and since it had a blade to it, I send him a coin as the old tradition says, now he returned the coin and added a Norwegian one for me.
> (Am I supposed to send this back now?).
> 
> *TIME TO READ THE LETTER HE SEND ME.*
> Where Mike explains me it is a BUDSTIKKE.
> And honestly I have never heard of this before, so I had to look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the story goes:
> The budstikke is a messenger stick that is used to bring messages from town to town.
> So I realized the metal point was to fasten the message to the door or wall.
> (Mike promises in his mail to tell more, so I will stop here, but do my own research out of interest).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here on my front door.
> With Mikes wonderful letter.
> Thank you Mike!
> 
> *AHHHHHHHHHHH*
> Just did some research on the web and realized those sticks used to be hollow.
> So I grabbed it and pulled.
> Guess what!
> It is hollow.
> Mike you are amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And inside is a little letter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big smile here!
> Mikes message makes me laugh out loud.
> A wonderful piece of woodworking, turning, hand carving, history lesson and with a hidden message of humor inside.
> 
> Yes, just when we think life can't get any better miracles happen.
> Life sure is better than fairytales.
> 
> Thank you Mike, for bringing magic to my life.
> 
> (Now I understand your cryptic message on my latest blog: 'Congratulations on you unbirthday Mads. A very nice gift for a special person from a special person. What could be better?').
> 
> *Best of my thoughts to you and the family from your friend,*
> Mads


Wonderful Story!


----------



## peteg

mafe said:


> *The budstikke arrived today, a LJ gift again today! Life is so much better than fairytales.*
> 
> *The budstikke arrived with a LJ gift again today!*
> Life is so much better than fairytales.
> 
> I have been walking around with a smile on my lips since the post arrived at the workshop with a gift from my friend Jim in the US - thinking 'life is a little miracle'.
> 
> *Guess what!*
> 
> Today I picked up a pack from the post office…
> I was expecting some cables from China for my tablet, so just the usual routine.
> But - the pack was from Norway and not only from Norway, but from a special LJ friend Mike Stefang up there.
> 
> So I jumped into the car and home to my apartment full of curiosity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To drag the excitement a little I made a good cup of espresso and lid my pipe with some good tobacco, yes even lid some candles even it was daylight, just to make the moment even more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut up the pack with a good knife and a piece of wood came to sight.
> It looked like a crown!
> What is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first glance I was wondering if it was a scepter, but a scepter is for a king, and I am the king of nothing but me…
> But I could see an M was carved into it… Mike - Mads…
> Is it a woodworking awl for a king?
> An ice pick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure feels good in the hand, and fits mine just perfect!
> And the letters LJ is carved in the other side…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those details, amazing.
> The crown is carved so beautiful.
> And two coins are in the little red string - Danish and a Norwegian.
> Yes, some time ago I send Mike a gift, and since it had a blade to it, I send him a coin as the old tradition says, now he returned the coin and added a Norwegian one for me.
> (Am I supposed to send this back now?).
> 
> *TIME TO READ THE LETTER HE SEND ME.*
> Where Mike explains me it is a BUDSTIKKE.
> And honestly I have never heard of this before, so I had to look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the story goes:
> The budstikke is a messenger stick that is used to bring messages from town to town.
> So I realized the metal point was to fasten the message to the door or wall.
> (Mike promises in his mail to tell more, so I will stop here, but do my own research out of interest).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here on my front door.
> With Mikes wonderful letter.
> Thank you Mike!
> 
> *AHHHHHHHHHHH*
> Just did some research on the web and realized those sticks used to be hollow.
> So I grabbed it and pulled.
> Guess what!
> It is hollow.
> Mike you are amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And inside is a little letter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big smile here!
> Mikes message makes me laugh out loud.
> A wonderful piece of woodworking, turning, hand carving, history lesson and with a hidden message of humor inside.
> 
> Yes, just when we think life can't get any better miracles happen.
> Life sure is better than fairytales.
> 
> Thank you Mike, for bringing magic to my life.
> 
> (Now I understand your cryptic message on my latest blog: 'Congratulations on you unbirthday Mads. A very nice gift for a special person from a special person. What could be better?').
> 
> *Best of my thoughts to you and the family from your friend,*
> Mads


They say "you reap what you sow" & you my friend are loved by many LJ's
best thoughts 
Pete


----------



## KOVA

mafe said:


> *The budstikke arrived today, a LJ gift again today! Life is so much better than fairytales.*
> 
> *The budstikke arrived with a LJ gift again today!*
> Life is so much better than fairytales.
> 
> I have been walking around with a smile on my lips since the post arrived at the workshop with a gift from my friend Jim in the US - thinking 'life is a little miracle'.
> 
> *Guess what!*
> 
> Today I picked up a pack from the post office…
> I was expecting some cables from China for my tablet, so just the usual routine.
> But - the pack was from Norway and not only from Norway, but from a special LJ friend Mike Stefang up there.
> 
> So I jumped into the car and home to my apartment full of curiosity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To drag the excitement a little I made a good cup of espresso and lid my pipe with some good tobacco, yes even lid some candles even it was daylight, just to make the moment even more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut up the pack with a good knife and a piece of wood came to sight.
> It looked like a crown!
> What is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first glance I was wondering if it was a scepter, but a scepter is for a king, and I am the king of nothing but me…
> But I could see an M was carved into it… Mike - Mads…
> Is it a woodworking awl for a king?
> An ice pick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure feels good in the hand, and fits mine just perfect!
> And the letters LJ is carved in the other side…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those details, amazing.
> The crown is carved so beautiful.
> And two coins are in the little red string - Danish and a Norwegian.
> Yes, some time ago I send Mike a gift, and since it had a blade to it, I send him a coin as the old tradition says, now he returned the coin and added a Norwegian one for me.
> (Am I supposed to send this back now?).
> 
> *TIME TO READ THE LETTER HE SEND ME.*
> Where Mike explains me it is a BUDSTIKKE.
> And honestly I have never heard of this before, so I had to look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the story goes:
> The budstikke is a messenger stick that is used to bring messages from town to town.
> So I realized the metal point was to fasten the message to the door or wall.
> (Mike promises in his mail to tell more, so I will stop here, but do my own research out of interest).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here on my front door.
> With Mikes wonderful letter.
> Thank you Mike!
> 
> *AHHHHHHHHHHH*
> Just did some research on the web and realized those sticks used to be hollow.
> So I grabbed it and pulled.
> Guess what!
> It is hollow.
> Mike you are amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And inside is a little letter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big smile here!
> Mikes message makes me laugh out loud.
> A wonderful piece of woodworking, turning, hand carving, history lesson and with a hidden message of humor inside.
> 
> Yes, just when we think life can't get any better miracles happen.
> Life sure is better than fairytales.
> 
> Thank you Mike, for bringing magic to my life.
> 
> (Now I understand your cryptic message on my latest blog: 'Congratulations on you unbirthday Mads. A very nice gift for a special person from a special person. What could be better?').
> 
> *Best of my thoughts to you and the family from your friend,*
> Mads


*REGALO GENIAL Y MERECIDO!!!!!!
UNA OBRA DE ARTE EN MADERA *


----------



## phtaylor36

mafe said:


> *The budstikke arrived today, a LJ gift again today! Life is so much better than fairytales.*
> 
> *The budstikke arrived with a LJ gift again today!*
> Life is so much better than fairytales.
> 
> I have been walking around with a smile on my lips since the post arrived at the workshop with a gift from my friend Jim in the US - thinking 'life is a little miracle'.
> 
> *Guess what!*
> 
> Today I picked up a pack from the post office…
> I was expecting some cables from China for my tablet, so just the usual routine.
> But - the pack was from Norway and not only from Norway, but from a special LJ friend Mike Stefang up there.
> 
> So I jumped into the car and home to my apartment full of curiosity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To drag the excitement a little I made a good cup of espresso and lid my pipe with some good tobacco, yes even lid some candles even it was daylight, just to make the moment even more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut up the pack with a good knife and a piece of wood came to sight.
> It looked like a crown!
> What is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first glance I was wondering if it was a scepter, but a scepter is for a king, and I am the king of nothing but me…
> But I could see an M was carved into it… Mike - Mads…
> Is it a woodworking awl for a king?
> An ice pick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure feels good in the hand, and fits mine just perfect!
> And the letters LJ is carved in the other side…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those details, amazing.
> The crown is carved so beautiful.
> And two coins are in the little red string - Danish and a Norwegian.
> Yes, some time ago I send Mike a gift, and since it had a blade to it, I send him a coin as the old tradition says, now he returned the coin and added a Norwegian one for me.
> (Am I supposed to send this back now?).
> 
> *TIME TO READ THE LETTER HE SEND ME.*
> Where Mike explains me it is a BUDSTIKKE.
> And honestly I have never heard of this before, so I had to look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the story goes:
> The budstikke is a messenger stick that is used to bring messages from town to town.
> So I realized the metal point was to fasten the message to the door or wall.
> (Mike promises in his mail to tell more, so I will stop here, but do my own research out of interest).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here on my front door.
> With Mikes wonderful letter.
> Thank you Mike!
> 
> *AHHHHHHHHHHH*
> Just did some research on the web and realized those sticks used to be hollow.
> So I grabbed it and pulled.
> Guess what!
> It is hollow.
> Mike you are amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And inside is a little letter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big smile here!
> Mikes message makes me laugh out loud.
> A wonderful piece of woodworking, turning, hand carving, history lesson and with a hidden message of humor inside.
> 
> Yes, just when we think life can't get any better miracles happen.
> Life sure is better than fairytales.
> 
> Thank you Mike, for bringing magic to my life.
> 
> (Now I understand your cryptic message on my latest blog: 'Congratulations on you unbirthday Mads. A very nice gift for a special person from a special person. What could be better?').
> 
> *Best of my thoughts to you and the family from your friend,*
> Mads


What a great gift! Way to go Mike.


----------



## jjw5858

mafe said:


> *The budstikke arrived today, a LJ gift again today! Life is so much better than fairytales.*
> 
> *The budstikke arrived with a LJ gift again today!*
> Life is so much better than fairytales.
> 
> I have been walking around with a smile on my lips since the post arrived at the workshop with a gift from my friend Jim in the US - thinking 'life is a little miracle'.
> 
> *Guess what!*
> 
> Today I picked up a pack from the post office…
> I was expecting some cables from China for my tablet, so just the usual routine.
> But - the pack was from Norway and not only from Norway, but from a special LJ friend Mike Stefang up there.
> 
> So I jumped into the car and home to my apartment full of curiosity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To drag the excitement a little I made a good cup of espresso and lid my pipe with some good tobacco, yes even lid some candles even it was daylight, just to make the moment even more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut up the pack with a good knife and a piece of wood came to sight.
> It looked like a crown!
> What is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first glance I was wondering if it was a scepter, but a scepter is for a king, and I am the king of nothing but me…
> But I could see an M was carved into it… Mike - Mads…
> Is it a woodworking awl for a king?
> An ice pick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure feels good in the hand, and fits mine just perfect!
> And the letters LJ is carved in the other side…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those details, amazing.
> The crown is carved so beautiful.
> And two coins are in the little red string - Danish and a Norwegian.
> Yes, some time ago I send Mike a gift, and since it had a blade to it, I send him a coin as the old tradition says, now he returned the coin and added a Norwegian one for me.
> (Am I supposed to send this back now?).
> 
> *TIME TO READ THE LETTER HE SEND ME.*
> Where Mike explains me it is a BUDSTIKKE.
> And honestly I have never heard of this before, so I had to look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the story goes:
> The budstikke is a messenger stick that is used to bring messages from town to town.
> So I realized the metal point was to fasten the message to the door or wall.
> (Mike promises in his mail to tell more, so I will stop here, but do my own research out of interest).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here on my front door.
> With Mikes wonderful letter.
> Thank you Mike!
> 
> *AHHHHHHHHHHH*
> Just did some research on the web and realized those sticks used to be hollow.
> So I grabbed it and pulled.
> Guess what!
> It is hollow.
> Mike you are amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And inside is a little letter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big smile here!
> Mikes message makes me laugh out loud.
> A wonderful piece of woodworking, turning, hand carving, history lesson and with a hidden message of humor inside.
> 
> Yes, just when we think life can't get any better miracles happen.
> Life sure is better than fairytales.
> 
> Thank you Mike, for bringing magic to my life.
> 
> (Now I understand your cryptic message on my latest blog: 'Congratulations on you unbirthday Mads. A very nice gift for a special person from a special person. What could be better?').
> 
> *Best of my thoughts to you and the family from your friend,*
> Mads


Awesome gift for one cool dude! Great story.


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *The budstikke arrived today, a LJ gift again today! Life is so much better than fairytales.*
> 
> *The budstikke arrived with a LJ gift again today!*
> Life is so much better than fairytales.
> 
> I have been walking around with a smile on my lips since the post arrived at the workshop with a gift from my friend Jim in the US - thinking 'life is a little miracle'.
> 
> *Guess what!*
> 
> Today I picked up a pack from the post office…
> I was expecting some cables from China for my tablet, so just the usual routine.
> But - the pack was from Norway and not only from Norway, but from a special LJ friend Mike Stefang up there.
> 
> So I jumped into the car and home to my apartment full of curiosity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To drag the excitement a little I made a good cup of espresso and lid my pipe with some good tobacco, yes even lid some candles even it was daylight, just to make the moment even more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut up the pack with a good knife and a piece of wood came to sight.
> It looked like a crown!
> What is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first glance I was wondering if it was a scepter, but a scepter is for a king, and I am the king of nothing but me…
> But I could see an M was carved into it… Mike - Mads…
> Is it a woodworking awl for a king?
> An ice pick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure feels good in the hand, and fits mine just perfect!
> And the letters LJ is carved in the other side…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those details, amazing.
> The crown is carved so beautiful.
> And two coins are in the little red string - Danish and a Norwegian.
> Yes, some time ago I send Mike a gift, and since it had a blade to it, I send him a coin as the old tradition says, now he returned the coin and added a Norwegian one for me.
> (Am I supposed to send this back now?).
> 
> *TIME TO READ THE LETTER HE SEND ME.*
> Where Mike explains me it is a BUDSTIKKE.
> And honestly I have never heard of this before, so I had to look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the story goes:
> The budstikke is a messenger stick that is used to bring messages from town to town.
> So I realized the metal point was to fasten the message to the door or wall.
> (Mike promises in his mail to tell more, so I will stop here, but do my own research out of interest).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here on my front door.
> With Mikes wonderful letter.
> Thank you Mike!
> 
> *AHHHHHHHHHHH*
> Just did some research on the web and realized those sticks used to be hollow.
> So I grabbed it and pulled.
> Guess what!
> It is hollow.
> Mike you are amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And inside is a little letter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big smile here!
> Mikes message makes me laugh out loud.
> A wonderful piece of woodworking, turning, hand carving, history lesson and with a hidden message of humor inside.
> 
> Yes, just when we think life can't get any better miracles happen.
> Life sure is better than fairytales.
> 
> Thank you Mike, for bringing magic to my life.
> 
> (Now I understand your cryptic message on my latest blog: 'Congratulations on you unbirthday Mads. A very nice gift for a special person from a special person. What could be better?').
> 
> *Best of my thoughts to you and the family from your friend,*
> Mads


Hi guys,
Thank you all for the wonderful words and thoughts.
I could not agree more, I am a lucky guy to have a friend like Mike.
Thank you for the info daltxguy, so it seems we did just right.
Here Mikes post:
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/84709
Mike you are wonderful, I am so happy for this gift, just put it in the workshop, where it found a fine spot on my tool wall.
Best thoughts to you all,
Mads


----------



## Kentuk55

mafe said:


> *The budstikke arrived today, a LJ gift again today! Life is so much better than fairytales.*
> 
> *The budstikke arrived with a LJ gift again today!*
> Life is so much better than fairytales.
> 
> I have been walking around with a smile on my lips since the post arrived at the workshop with a gift from my friend Jim in the US - thinking 'life is a little miracle'.
> 
> *Guess what!*
> 
> Today I picked up a pack from the post office…
> I was expecting some cables from China for my tablet, so just the usual routine.
> But - the pack was from Norway and not only from Norway, but from a special LJ friend Mike Stefang up there.
> 
> So I jumped into the car and home to my apartment full of curiosity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To drag the excitement a little I made a good cup of espresso and lid my pipe with some good tobacco, yes even lid some candles even it was daylight, just to make the moment even more special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut up the pack with a good knife and a piece of wood came to sight.
> It looked like a crown!
> What is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first glance I was wondering if it was a scepter, but a scepter is for a king, and I am the king of nothing but me…
> But I could see an M was carved into it… Mike - Mads…
> Is it a woodworking awl for a king?
> An ice pick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure feels good in the hand, and fits mine just perfect!
> And the letters LJ is carved in the other side…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those details, amazing.
> The crown is carved so beautiful.
> And two coins are in the little red string - Danish and a Norwegian.
> Yes, some time ago I send Mike a gift, and since it had a blade to it, I send him a coin as the old tradition says, now he returned the coin and added a Norwegian one for me.
> (Am I supposed to send this back now?).
> 
> *TIME TO READ THE LETTER HE SEND ME.*
> Where Mike explains me it is a BUDSTIKKE.
> And honestly I have never heard of this before, so I had to look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the story goes:
> The budstikke is a messenger stick that is used to bring messages from town to town.
> So I realized the metal point was to fasten the message to the door or wall.
> (Mike promises in his mail to tell more, so I will stop here, but do my own research out of interest).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here on my front door.
> With Mikes wonderful letter.
> Thank you Mike!
> 
> *AHHHHHHHHHHH*
> Just did some research on the web and realized those sticks used to be hollow.
> So I grabbed it and pulled.
> Guess what!
> It is hollow.
> Mike you are amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And inside is a little letter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big smile here!
> Mikes message makes me laugh out loud.
> A wonderful piece of woodworking, turning, hand carving, history lesson and with a hidden message of humor inside.
> 
> Yes, just when we think life can't get any better miracles happen.
> Life sure is better than fairytales.
> 
> Thank you Mike, for bringing magic to my life.
> 
> (Now I understand your cryptic message on my latest blog: 'Congratulations on you unbirthday Mads. A very nice gift for a special person from a special person. What could be better?').
> 
> *Best of my thoughts to you and the family from your friend,*
> Mads


Good stuff gents


----------



## mafe

*Mads meets Madts - LJ visit from Texas.*

*Mads meets Madts - visit from Texas.* 
And a really nice ash…

Sometimes life for me is such a wonder.
Like it never stops surprising me.
Amaze me.
I think I must have tried it all, seen it all - been there, did that.
But.
Then it tricks me.
In the most wonderful way.
Again!

Yes today was one of those days.

Our LJ friend Madts, had written me that he was coming to Denmark, in fact he has Danish roots and was here to visit Family.
Yes and then me - Madts meets Mads. ;-)

I was sitting outside my workshop when he came walking down the street, and we both knew right away who we were looking at - perhaps there are something in the eyes of Lumberjocks, except from sawdust…

We went in to the shop and fell into talk, I learned a lot about Madts, geologist, sailor, sail maker, woodworker, designer and much more. 
A man full of life and with an interesting story (wish we had more time).









Here they are, Madts and Mads on the street in front of my workshop.









After a talk and some espresso in the cups Madts opened up his bag and gave me this wonderful plane hammer he had made for me.
Do I need to say I love it!
So yes I was really happy and surprised.









But just as I thought Things could not get any better, he had another trick up the sleeve, and this one left me speechless - it do not happen so often. ;-)
A Nice ash plane.
I have enjoyed this beautiful plane some time back on Madts' blog.
Never dreamed I should one day be the Lucky owner of one of these.
The design suits me perfect, since I like to pull the plane more and more after I started using Japanese planes.
This plane Works both ways perfectly.









It also comes with an alternative to the wedge, but I love the wedge.
Madts was so clever that he brought me a key, since he was aware mine would be metric (I love the fact he thought about this).









Look at the iron!
That's sexy.
1/4 inch of 01 Tool steel.
This bastard will eat the wood.
Again it reminds me of the Japanese planes, only they have irons like that, it makes even the high end Stanley type planes look like toys even fitted with upgrade irons.









Madts had to leave much too fast, I really enjoyed his Company, but his wife was waiting with a book at a local cafe and he had plenty of plans for his stay.
So as soon as he left, I ran into the shop Again, set up the plane with the wonderful hammer and placed a piece of wood on the bench.
Swiiirpppp.
Wood touching Wood.
Meditation like.
The iron slicing of the Wood, effortless, like a knife in butter.
Shaves, shaves, shaves, shaves - stop MaFe!
But why?
I love it!









Look at the surface this plane leaves behind.
No card scraper needed.
Sandpaper would be kind of a joke here.









Nice even shaves.
Witness of a flat sole and a straight Sharp iron.









Look at the smile on my face as I look at Madts.
I think it tells me all of the joy I had today.

Thank you Madts.
For your wonderful visit.
Sharing your story with me.
The surprises in your bag.

It will be a day to remember, and I will think of this day each time the plane makes shaves and I have a feeling it will become a favorite in the shop from today.

*Best of my thoughts to you and your family,*
Mads


----------



## Rustic

mafe said:


> *Mads meets Madts - LJ visit from Texas.*
> 
> *Mads meets Madts - visit from Texas.*
> And a really nice ash…
> 
> Sometimes life for me is such a wonder.
> Like it never stops surprising me.
> Amaze me.
> I think I must have tried it all, seen it all - been there, did that.
> But.
> Then it tricks me.
> In the most wonderful way.
> Again!
> 
> Yes today was one of those days.
> 
> Our LJ friend Madts, had written me that he was coming to Denmark, in fact he has Danish roots and was here to visit Family.
> Yes and then me - Madts meets Mads. ;-)
> 
> I was sitting outside my workshop when he came walking down the street, and we both knew right away who we were looking at - perhaps there are something in the eyes of Lumberjocks, except from sawdust…
> 
> We went in to the shop and fell into talk, I learned a lot about Madts, geologist, sailor, sail maker, woodworker, designer and much more.
> A man full of life and with an interesting story (wish we had more time).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, Madts and Mads on the street in front of my workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a talk and some espresso in the cups Madts opened up his bag and gave me this wonderful plane hammer he had made for me.
> Do I need to say I love it!
> So yes I was really happy and surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But just as I thought Things could not get any better, he had another trick up the sleeve, and this one left me speechless - it do not happen so often. ;-)
> A Nice ash plane.
> I have enjoyed this beautiful plane some time back on Madts' blog.
> Never dreamed I should one day be the Lucky owner of one of these.
> The design suits me perfect, since I like to pull the plane more and more after I started using Japanese planes.
> This plane Works both ways perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also comes with an alternative to the wedge, but I love the wedge.
> Madts was so clever that he brought me a key, since he was aware mine would be metric (I love the fact he thought about this).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the iron!
> That's sexy.
> 1/4 inch of 01 Tool steel.
> This bastard will eat the wood.
> Again it reminds me of the Japanese planes, only they have irons like that, it makes even the high end Stanley type planes look like toys even fitted with upgrade irons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madts had to leave much too fast, I really enjoyed his Company, but his wife was waiting with a book at a local cafe and he had plenty of plans for his stay.
> So as soon as he left, I ran into the shop Again, set up the plane with the wonderful hammer and placed a piece of wood on the bench.
> Swiiirpppp.
> Wood touching Wood.
> Meditation like.
> The iron slicing of the Wood, effortless, like a knife in butter.
> Shaves, shaves, shaves, shaves - stop MaFe!
> But why?
> I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the surface this plane leaves behind.
> No card scraper needed.
> Sandpaper would be kind of a joke here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice even shaves.
> Witness of a flat sole and a straight Sharp iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the smile on my face as I look at Madts.
> I think it tells me all of the joy I had today.
> 
> Thank you Madts.
> For your wonderful visit.
> Sharing your story with me.
> The surprises in your bag.
> 
> It will be a day to remember, and I will think of this day each time the plane makes shaves and I have a feeling it will become a favorite in the shop from today.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts to you and your family,*
> Mads


Very nice that you two got to meet each other. Nice gifts too.


----------



## CL810

mafe said:


> *Mads meets Madts - LJ visit from Texas.*
> 
> *Mads meets Madts - visit from Texas.*
> And a really nice ash…
> 
> Sometimes life for me is such a wonder.
> Like it never stops surprising me.
> Amaze me.
> I think I must have tried it all, seen it all - been there, did that.
> But.
> Then it tricks me.
> In the most wonderful way.
> Again!
> 
> Yes today was one of those days.
> 
> Our LJ friend Madts, had written me that he was coming to Denmark, in fact he has Danish roots and was here to visit Family.
> Yes and then me - Madts meets Mads. ;-)
> 
> I was sitting outside my workshop when he came walking down the street, and we both knew right away who we were looking at - perhaps there are something in the eyes of Lumberjocks, except from sawdust…
> 
> We went in to the shop and fell into talk, I learned a lot about Madts, geologist, sailor, sail maker, woodworker, designer and much more.
> A man full of life and with an interesting story (wish we had more time).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, Madts and Mads on the street in front of my workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a talk and some espresso in the cups Madts opened up his bag and gave me this wonderful plane hammer he had made for me.
> Do I need to say I love it!
> So yes I was really happy and surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But just as I thought Things could not get any better, he had another trick up the sleeve, and this one left me speechless - it do not happen so often. ;-)
> A Nice ash plane.
> I have enjoyed this beautiful plane some time back on Madts' blog.
> Never dreamed I should one day be the Lucky owner of one of these.
> The design suits me perfect, since I like to pull the plane more and more after I started using Japanese planes.
> This plane Works both ways perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also comes with an alternative to the wedge, but I love the wedge.
> Madts was so clever that he brought me a key, since he was aware mine would be metric (I love the fact he thought about this).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the iron!
> That's sexy.
> 1/4 inch of 01 Tool steel.
> This bastard will eat the wood.
> Again it reminds me of the Japanese planes, only they have irons like that, it makes even the high end Stanley type planes look like toys even fitted with upgrade irons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madts had to leave much too fast, I really enjoyed his Company, but his wife was waiting with a book at a local cafe and he had plenty of plans for his stay.
> So as soon as he left, I ran into the shop Again, set up the plane with the wonderful hammer and placed a piece of wood on the bench.
> Swiiirpppp.
> Wood touching Wood.
> Meditation like.
> The iron slicing of the Wood, effortless, like a knife in butter.
> Shaves, shaves, shaves, shaves - stop MaFe!
> But why?
> I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the surface this plane leaves behind.
> No card scraper needed.
> Sandpaper would be kind of a joke here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice even shaves.
> Witness of a flat sole and a straight Sharp iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the smile on my face as I look at Madts.
> I think it tells me all of the joy I had today.
> 
> Thank you Madts.
> For your wonderful visit.
> Sharing your story with me.
> The surprises in your bag.
> 
> It will be a day to remember, and I will think of this day each time the plane makes shaves and I have a feeling it will become a favorite in the shop from today.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts to you and your family,*
> Mads


A classic LJ's story! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Mads meets Madts - LJ visit from Texas.*
> 
> *Mads meets Madts - visit from Texas.*
> And a really nice ash…
> 
> Sometimes life for me is such a wonder.
> Like it never stops surprising me.
> Amaze me.
> I think I must have tried it all, seen it all - been there, did that.
> But.
> Then it tricks me.
> In the most wonderful way.
> Again!
> 
> Yes today was one of those days.
> 
> Our LJ friend Madts, had written me that he was coming to Denmark, in fact he has Danish roots and was here to visit Family.
> Yes and then me - Madts meets Mads. ;-)
> 
> I was sitting outside my workshop when he came walking down the street, and we both knew right away who we were looking at - perhaps there are something in the eyes of Lumberjocks, except from sawdust…
> 
> We went in to the shop and fell into talk, I learned a lot about Madts, geologist, sailor, sail maker, woodworker, designer and much more.
> A man full of life and with an interesting story (wish we had more time).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, Madts and Mads on the street in front of my workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a talk and some espresso in the cups Madts opened up his bag and gave me this wonderful plane hammer he had made for me.
> Do I need to say I love it!
> So yes I was really happy and surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But just as I thought Things could not get any better, he had another trick up the sleeve, and this one left me speechless - it do not happen so often. ;-)
> A Nice ash plane.
> I have enjoyed this beautiful plane some time back on Madts' blog.
> Never dreamed I should one day be the Lucky owner of one of these.
> The design suits me perfect, since I like to pull the plane more and more after I started using Japanese planes.
> This plane Works both ways perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also comes with an alternative to the wedge, but I love the wedge.
> Madts was so clever that he brought me a key, since he was aware mine would be metric (I love the fact he thought about this).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the iron!
> That's sexy.
> 1/4 inch of 01 Tool steel.
> This bastard will eat the wood.
> Again it reminds me of the Japanese planes, only they have irons like that, it makes even the high end Stanley type planes look like toys even fitted with upgrade irons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madts had to leave much too fast, I really enjoyed his Company, but his wife was waiting with a book at a local cafe and he had plenty of plans for his stay.
> So as soon as he left, I ran into the shop Again, set up the plane with the wonderful hammer and placed a piece of wood on the bench.
> Swiiirpppp.
> Wood touching Wood.
> Meditation like.
> The iron slicing of the Wood, effortless, like a knife in butter.
> Shaves, shaves, shaves, shaves - stop MaFe!
> But why?
> I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the surface this plane leaves behind.
> No card scraper needed.
> Sandpaper would be kind of a joke here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice even shaves.
> Witness of a flat sole and a straight Sharp iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the smile on my face as I look at Madts.
> I think it tells me all of the joy I had today.
> 
> Thank you Madts.
> For your wonderful visit.
> Sharing your story with me.
> The surprises in your bag.
> 
> It will be a day to remember, and I will think of this day each time the plane makes shaves and I have a feeling it will become a favorite in the shop from today.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts to you and your family,*
> Mads


I will make a review at some point, but I can say by now - it is going to be extremely positive!
In the mean while look at this:
http://www.niceashplanes.com/
http://lumberjocks.com/madts/blog/35915
http://lumberjocks.com/search_results?cx=016283335483199634424%3A4na88symhay&cof=FORID%3A9&safe=high&q=NICE+ASH&sa.x=9&sa.y=0


----------



## SPalm

mafe said:


> *Mads meets Madts - LJ visit from Texas.*
> 
> *Mads meets Madts - visit from Texas.*
> And a really nice ash…
> 
> Sometimes life for me is such a wonder.
> Like it never stops surprising me.
> Amaze me.
> I think I must have tried it all, seen it all - been there, did that.
> But.
> Then it tricks me.
> In the most wonderful way.
> Again!
> 
> Yes today was one of those days.
> 
> Our LJ friend Madts, had written me that he was coming to Denmark, in fact he has Danish roots and was here to visit Family.
> Yes and then me - Madts meets Mads. ;-)
> 
> I was sitting outside my workshop when he came walking down the street, and we both knew right away who we were looking at - perhaps there are something in the eyes of Lumberjocks, except from sawdust…
> 
> We went in to the shop and fell into talk, I learned a lot about Madts, geologist, sailor, sail maker, woodworker, designer and much more.
> A man full of life and with an interesting story (wish we had more time).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, Madts and Mads on the street in front of my workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a talk and some espresso in the cups Madts opened up his bag and gave me this wonderful plane hammer he had made for me.
> Do I need to say I love it!
> So yes I was really happy and surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But just as I thought Things could not get any better, he had another trick up the sleeve, and this one left me speechless - it do not happen so often. ;-)
> A Nice ash plane.
> I have enjoyed this beautiful plane some time back on Madts' blog.
> Never dreamed I should one day be the Lucky owner of one of these.
> The design suits me perfect, since I like to pull the plane more and more after I started using Japanese planes.
> This plane Works both ways perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also comes with an alternative to the wedge, but I love the wedge.
> Madts was so clever that he brought me a key, since he was aware mine would be metric (I love the fact he thought about this).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the iron!
> That's sexy.
> 1/4 inch of 01 Tool steel.
> This bastard will eat the wood.
> Again it reminds me of the Japanese planes, only they have irons like that, it makes even the high end Stanley type planes look like toys even fitted with upgrade irons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madts had to leave much too fast, I really enjoyed his Company, but his wife was waiting with a book at a local cafe and he had plenty of plans for his stay.
> So as soon as he left, I ran into the shop Again, set up the plane with the wonderful hammer and placed a piece of wood on the bench.
> Swiiirpppp.
> Wood touching Wood.
> Meditation like.
> The iron slicing of the Wood, effortless, like a knife in butter.
> Shaves, shaves, shaves, shaves - stop MaFe!
> But why?
> I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the surface this plane leaves behind.
> No card scraper needed.
> Sandpaper would be kind of a joke here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice even shaves.
> Witness of a flat sole and a straight Sharp iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the smile on my face as I look at Madts.
> I think it tells me all of the joy I had today.
> 
> Thank you Madts.
> For your wonderful visit.
> Sharing your story with me.
> The surprises in your bag.
> 
> It will be a day to remember, and I will think of this day each time the plane makes shaves and I have a feeling it will become a favorite in the shop from today.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts to you and your family,*
> Mads


That is so cool.
Great on both of you.

Steve


----------



## lew

mafe said:


> *Mads meets Madts - LJ visit from Texas.*
> 
> *Mads meets Madts - visit from Texas.*
> And a really nice ash…
> 
> Sometimes life for me is such a wonder.
> Like it never stops surprising me.
> Amaze me.
> I think I must have tried it all, seen it all - been there, did that.
> But.
> Then it tricks me.
> In the most wonderful way.
> Again!
> 
> Yes today was one of those days.
> 
> Our LJ friend Madts, had written me that he was coming to Denmark, in fact he has Danish roots and was here to visit Family.
> Yes and then me - Madts meets Mads. ;-)
> 
> I was sitting outside my workshop when he came walking down the street, and we both knew right away who we were looking at - perhaps there are something in the eyes of Lumberjocks, except from sawdust…
> 
> We went in to the shop and fell into talk, I learned a lot about Madts, geologist, sailor, sail maker, woodworker, designer and much more.
> A man full of life and with an interesting story (wish we had more time).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, Madts and Mads on the street in front of my workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a talk and some espresso in the cups Madts opened up his bag and gave me this wonderful plane hammer he had made for me.
> Do I need to say I love it!
> So yes I was really happy and surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But just as I thought Things could not get any better, he had another trick up the sleeve, and this one left me speechless - it do not happen so often. ;-)
> A Nice ash plane.
> I have enjoyed this beautiful plane some time back on Madts' blog.
> Never dreamed I should one day be the Lucky owner of one of these.
> The design suits me perfect, since I like to pull the plane more and more after I started using Japanese planes.
> This plane Works both ways perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also comes with an alternative to the wedge, but I love the wedge.
> Madts was so clever that he brought me a key, since he was aware mine would be metric (I love the fact he thought about this).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the iron!
> That's sexy.
> 1/4 inch of 01 Tool steel.
> This bastard will eat the wood.
> Again it reminds me of the Japanese planes, only they have irons like that, it makes even the high end Stanley type planes look like toys even fitted with upgrade irons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madts had to leave much too fast, I really enjoyed his Company, but his wife was waiting with a book at a local cafe and he had plenty of plans for his stay.
> So as soon as he left, I ran into the shop Again, set up the plane with the wonderful hammer and placed a piece of wood on the bench.
> Swiiirpppp.
> Wood touching Wood.
> Meditation like.
> The iron slicing of the Wood, effortless, like a knife in butter.
> Shaves, shaves, shaves, shaves - stop MaFe!
> But why?
> I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the surface this plane leaves behind.
> No card scraper needed.
> Sandpaper would be kind of a joke here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice even shaves.
> Witness of a flat sole and a straight Sharp iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the smile on my face as I look at Madts.
> I think it tells me all of the joy I had today.
> 
> Thank you Madts.
> For your wonderful visit.
> Sharing your story with me.
> The surprises in your bag.
> 
> It will be a day to remember, and I will think of this day each time the plane makes shaves and I have a feeling it will become a favorite in the shop from today.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts to you and your family,*
> Mads


What a wonderful experience for both of you!!


----------



## DanYo

mafe said:


> *Mads meets Madts - LJ visit from Texas.*
> 
> *Mads meets Madts - visit from Texas.*
> And a really nice ash…
> 
> Sometimes life for me is such a wonder.
> Like it never stops surprising me.
> Amaze me.
> I think I must have tried it all, seen it all - been there, did that.
> But.
> Then it tricks me.
> In the most wonderful way.
> Again!
> 
> Yes today was one of those days.
> 
> Our LJ friend Madts, had written me that he was coming to Denmark, in fact he has Danish roots and was here to visit Family.
> Yes and then me - Madts meets Mads. ;-)
> 
> I was sitting outside my workshop when he came walking down the street, and we both knew right away who we were looking at - perhaps there are something in the eyes of Lumberjocks, except from sawdust…
> 
> We went in to the shop and fell into talk, I learned a lot about Madts, geologist, sailor, sail maker, woodworker, designer and much more.
> A man full of life and with an interesting story (wish we had more time).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, Madts and Mads on the street in front of my workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a talk and some espresso in the cups Madts opened up his bag and gave me this wonderful plane hammer he had made for me.
> Do I need to say I love it!
> So yes I was really happy and surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But just as I thought Things could not get any better, he had another trick up the sleeve, and this one left me speechless - it do not happen so often. ;-)
> A Nice ash plane.
> I have enjoyed this beautiful plane some time back on Madts' blog.
> Never dreamed I should one day be the Lucky owner of one of these.
> The design suits me perfect, since I like to pull the plane more and more after I started using Japanese planes.
> This plane Works both ways perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also comes with an alternative to the wedge, but I love the wedge.
> Madts was so clever that he brought me a key, since he was aware mine would be metric (I love the fact he thought about this).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the iron!
> That's sexy.
> 1/4 inch of 01 Tool steel.
> This bastard will eat the wood.
> Again it reminds me of the Japanese planes, only they have irons like that, it makes even the high end Stanley type planes look like toys even fitted with upgrade irons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madts had to leave much too fast, I really enjoyed his Company, but his wife was waiting with a book at a local cafe and he had plenty of plans for his stay.
> So as soon as he left, I ran into the shop Again, set up the plane with the wonderful hammer and placed a piece of wood on the bench.
> Swiiirpppp.
> Wood touching Wood.
> Meditation like.
> The iron slicing of the Wood, effortless, like a knife in butter.
> Shaves, shaves, shaves, shaves - stop MaFe!
> But why?
> I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the surface this plane leaves behind.
> No card scraper needed.
> Sandpaper would be kind of a joke here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice even shaves.
> Witness of a flat sole and a straight Sharp iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the smile on my face as I look at Madts.
> I think it tells me all of the joy I had today.
> 
> Thank you Madts.
> For your wonderful visit.
> Sharing your story with me.
> The surprises in your bag.
> 
> It will be a day to remember, and I will think of this day each time the plane makes shaves and I have a feeling it will become a favorite in the shop from today.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts to you and your family,*
> Mads


well done people. 
fun read.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

mafe said:


> *Mads meets Madts - LJ visit from Texas.*
> 
> *Mads meets Madts - visit from Texas.*
> And a really nice ash…
> 
> Sometimes life for me is such a wonder.
> Like it never stops surprising me.
> Amaze me.
> I think I must have tried it all, seen it all - been there, did that.
> But.
> Then it tricks me.
> In the most wonderful way.
> Again!
> 
> Yes today was one of those days.
> 
> Our LJ friend Madts, had written me that he was coming to Denmark, in fact he has Danish roots and was here to visit Family.
> Yes and then me - Madts meets Mads. ;-)
> 
> I was sitting outside my workshop when he came walking down the street, and we both knew right away who we were looking at - perhaps there are something in the eyes of Lumberjocks, except from sawdust…
> 
> We went in to the shop and fell into talk, I learned a lot about Madts, geologist, sailor, sail maker, woodworker, designer and much more.
> A man full of life and with an interesting story (wish we had more time).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, Madts and Mads on the street in front of my workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a talk and some espresso in the cups Madts opened up his bag and gave me this wonderful plane hammer he had made for me.
> Do I need to say I love it!
> So yes I was really happy and surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But just as I thought Things could not get any better, he had another trick up the sleeve, and this one left me speechless - it do not happen so often. ;-)
> A Nice ash plane.
> I have enjoyed this beautiful plane some time back on Madts' blog.
> Never dreamed I should one day be the Lucky owner of one of these.
> The design suits me perfect, since I like to pull the plane more and more after I started using Japanese planes.
> This plane Works both ways perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also comes with an alternative to the wedge, but I love the wedge.
> Madts was so clever that he brought me a key, since he was aware mine would be metric (I love the fact he thought about this).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the iron!
> That's sexy.
> 1/4 inch of 01 Tool steel.
> This bastard will eat the wood.
> Again it reminds me of the Japanese planes, only they have irons like that, it makes even the high end Stanley type planes look like toys even fitted with upgrade irons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madts had to leave much too fast, I really enjoyed his Company, but his wife was waiting with a book at a local cafe and he had plenty of plans for his stay.
> So as soon as he left, I ran into the shop Again, set up the plane with the wonderful hammer and placed a piece of wood on the bench.
> Swiiirpppp.
> Wood touching Wood.
> Meditation like.
> The iron slicing of the Wood, effortless, like a knife in butter.
> Shaves, shaves, shaves, shaves - stop MaFe!
> But why?
> I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the surface this plane leaves behind.
> No card scraper needed.
> Sandpaper would be kind of a joke here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice even shaves.
> Witness of a flat sole and a straight Sharp iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the smile on my face as I look at Madts.
> I think it tells me all of the joy I had today.
> 
> Thank you Madts.
> For your wonderful visit.
> Sharing your story with me.
> The surprises in your bag.
> 
> It will be a day to remember, and I will think of this day each time the plane makes shaves and I have a feeling it will become a favorite in the shop from today.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts to you and your family,*
> Mads


So freakin cool!


----------



## littlecope

mafe said:


> *Mads meets Madts - LJ visit from Texas.*
> 
> *Mads meets Madts - visit from Texas.*
> And a really nice ash…
> 
> Sometimes life for me is such a wonder.
> Like it never stops surprising me.
> Amaze me.
> I think I must have tried it all, seen it all - been there, did that.
> But.
> Then it tricks me.
> In the most wonderful way.
> Again!
> 
> Yes today was one of those days.
> 
> Our LJ friend Madts, had written me that he was coming to Denmark, in fact he has Danish roots and was here to visit Family.
> Yes and then me - Madts meets Mads. ;-)
> 
> I was sitting outside my workshop when he came walking down the street, and we both knew right away who we were looking at - perhaps there are something in the eyes of Lumberjocks, except from sawdust…
> 
> We went in to the shop and fell into talk, I learned a lot about Madts, geologist, sailor, sail maker, woodworker, designer and much more.
> A man full of life and with an interesting story (wish we had more time).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, Madts and Mads on the street in front of my workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a talk and some espresso in the cups Madts opened up his bag and gave me this wonderful plane hammer he had made for me.
> Do I need to say I love it!
> So yes I was really happy and surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But just as I thought Things could not get any better, he had another trick up the sleeve, and this one left me speechless - it do not happen so often. ;-)
> A Nice ash plane.
> I have enjoyed this beautiful plane some time back on Madts' blog.
> Never dreamed I should one day be the Lucky owner of one of these.
> The design suits me perfect, since I like to pull the plane more and more after I started using Japanese planes.
> This plane Works both ways perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also comes with an alternative to the wedge, but I love the wedge.
> Madts was so clever that he brought me a key, since he was aware mine would be metric (I love the fact he thought about this).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the iron!
> That's sexy.
> 1/4 inch of 01 Tool steel.
> This bastard will eat the wood.
> Again it reminds me of the Japanese planes, only they have irons like that, it makes even the high end Stanley type planes look like toys even fitted with upgrade irons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madts had to leave much too fast, I really enjoyed his Company, but his wife was waiting with a book at a local cafe and he had plenty of plans for his stay.
> So as soon as he left, I ran into the shop Again, set up the plane with the wonderful hammer and placed a piece of wood on the bench.
> Swiiirpppp.
> Wood touching Wood.
> Meditation like.
> The iron slicing of the Wood, effortless, like a knife in butter.
> Shaves, shaves, shaves, shaves - stop MaFe!
> But why?
> I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the surface this plane leaves behind.
> No card scraper needed.
> Sandpaper would be kind of a joke here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice even shaves.
> Witness of a flat sole and a straight Sharp iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the smile on my face as I look at Madts.
> I think it tells me all of the joy I had today.
> 
> Thank you Madts.
> For your wonderful visit.
> Sharing your story with me.
> The surprises in your bag.
> 
> It will be a day to remember, and I will think of this day each time the plane makes shaves and I have a feeling it will become a favorite in the shop from today.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts to you and your family,*
> Mads


Great Story and Meeting Mads!
And even Pictures!!
Only Wood (and the LJ connection!)
has the power to bring together
two "Mad" Men from half a World away…
Great Generosity from You Madts!
Beautifully chosen gifts for someone
who really appreciates them!
Well Met Gentlemen!!


----------



## donwilwol

mafe said:


> *Mads meets Madts - LJ visit from Texas.*
> 
> *Mads meets Madts - visit from Texas.*
> And a really nice ash…
> 
> Sometimes life for me is such a wonder.
> Like it never stops surprising me.
> Amaze me.
> I think I must have tried it all, seen it all - been there, did that.
> But.
> Then it tricks me.
> In the most wonderful way.
> Again!
> 
> Yes today was one of those days.
> 
> Our LJ friend Madts, had written me that he was coming to Denmark, in fact he has Danish roots and was here to visit Family.
> Yes and then me - Madts meets Mads. ;-)
> 
> I was sitting outside my workshop when he came walking down the street, and we both knew right away who we were looking at - perhaps there are something in the eyes of Lumberjocks, except from sawdust…
> 
> We went in to the shop and fell into talk, I learned a lot about Madts, geologist, sailor, sail maker, woodworker, designer and much more.
> A man full of life and with an interesting story (wish we had more time).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, Madts and Mads on the street in front of my workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a talk and some espresso in the cups Madts opened up his bag and gave me this wonderful plane hammer he had made for me.
> Do I need to say I love it!
> So yes I was really happy and surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But just as I thought Things could not get any better, he had another trick up the sleeve, and this one left me speechless - it do not happen so often. ;-)
> A Nice ash plane.
> I have enjoyed this beautiful plane some time back on Madts' blog.
> Never dreamed I should one day be the Lucky owner of one of these.
> The design suits me perfect, since I like to pull the plane more and more after I started using Japanese planes.
> This plane Works both ways perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also comes with an alternative to the wedge, but I love the wedge.
> Madts was so clever that he brought me a key, since he was aware mine would be metric (I love the fact he thought about this).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the iron!
> That's sexy.
> 1/4 inch of 01 Tool steel.
> This bastard will eat the wood.
> Again it reminds me of the Japanese planes, only they have irons like that, it makes even the high end Stanley type planes look like toys even fitted with upgrade irons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madts had to leave much too fast, I really enjoyed his Company, but his wife was waiting with a book at a local cafe and he had plenty of plans for his stay.
> So as soon as he left, I ran into the shop Again, set up the plane with the wonderful hammer and placed a piece of wood on the bench.
> Swiiirpppp.
> Wood touching Wood.
> Meditation like.
> The iron slicing of the Wood, effortless, like a knife in butter.
> Shaves, shaves, shaves, shaves - stop MaFe!
> But why?
> I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the surface this plane leaves behind.
> No card scraper needed.
> Sandpaper would be kind of a joke here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice even shaves.
> Witness of a flat sole and a straight Sharp iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the smile on my face as I look at Madts.
> I think it tells me all of the joy I had today.
> 
> Thank you Madts.
> For your wonderful visit.
> Sharing your story with me.
> The surprises in your bag.
> 
> It will be a day to remember, and I will think of this day each time the plane makes shaves and I have a feeling it will become a favorite in the shop from today.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts to you and your family,*
> Mads


cool all the way around.


----------



## Jim Jakosh

mafe said:


> *Mads meets Madts - LJ visit from Texas.*
> 
> *Mads meets Madts - visit from Texas.*
> And a really nice ash…
> 
> Sometimes life for me is such a wonder.
> Like it never stops surprising me.
> Amaze me.
> I think I must have tried it all, seen it all - been there, did that.
> But.
> Then it tricks me.
> In the most wonderful way.
> Again!
> 
> Yes today was one of those days.
> 
> Our LJ friend Madts, had written me that he was coming to Denmark, in fact he has Danish roots and was here to visit Family.
> Yes and then me - Madts meets Mads. ;-)
> 
> I was sitting outside my workshop when he came walking down the street, and we both knew right away who we were looking at - perhaps there are something in the eyes of Lumberjocks, except from sawdust…
> 
> We went in to the shop and fell into talk, I learned a lot about Madts, geologist, sailor, sail maker, woodworker, designer and much more.
> A man full of life and with an interesting story (wish we had more time).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, Madts and Mads on the street in front of my workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a talk and some espresso in the cups Madts opened up his bag and gave me this wonderful plane hammer he had made for me.
> Do I need to say I love it!
> So yes I was really happy and surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But just as I thought Things could not get any better, he had another trick up the sleeve, and this one left me speechless - it do not happen so often. ;-)
> A Nice ash plane.
> I have enjoyed this beautiful plane some time back on Madts' blog.
> Never dreamed I should one day be the Lucky owner of one of these.
> The design suits me perfect, since I like to pull the plane more and more after I started using Japanese planes.
> This plane Works both ways perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also comes with an alternative to the wedge, but I love the wedge.
> Madts was so clever that he brought me a key, since he was aware mine would be metric (I love the fact he thought about this).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the iron!
> That's sexy.
> 1/4 inch of 01 Tool steel.
> This bastard will eat the wood.
> Again it reminds me of the Japanese planes, only they have irons like that, it makes even the high end Stanley type planes look like toys even fitted with upgrade irons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madts had to leave much too fast, I really enjoyed his Company, but his wife was waiting with a book at a local cafe and he had plenty of plans for his stay.
> So as soon as he left, I ran into the shop Again, set up the plane with the wonderful hammer and placed a piece of wood on the bench.
> Swiiirpppp.
> Wood touching Wood.
> Meditation like.
> The iron slicing of the Wood, effortless, like a knife in butter.
> Shaves, shaves, shaves, shaves - stop MaFe!
> But why?
> I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the surface this plane leaves behind.
> No card scraper needed.
> Sandpaper would be kind of a joke here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice even shaves.
> Witness of a flat sole and a straight Sharp iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the smile on my face as I look at Madts.
> I think it tells me all of the joy I had today.
> 
> Thank you Madts.
> For your wonderful visit.
> Sharing your story with me.
> The surprises in your bag.
> 
> It will be a day to remember, and I will think of this day each time the plane makes shaves and I have a feeling it will become a favorite in the shop from today.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts to you and your family,*
> Mads


That was a great meeting for the both of you and some superb gifts, too. This is what LJ's is all about along with woodworking….........it is about the woodworkers!!!!!!

Thanks for sharing Mads and thanks for making the trip, Madts!!


----------



## Buckethead

mafe said:


> *Mads meets Madts - LJ visit from Texas.*
> 
> *Mads meets Madts - visit from Texas.*
> And a really nice ash…
> 
> Sometimes life for me is such a wonder.
> Like it never stops surprising me.
> Amaze me.
> I think I must have tried it all, seen it all - been there, did that.
> But.
> Then it tricks me.
> In the most wonderful way.
> Again!
> 
> Yes today was one of those days.
> 
> Our LJ friend Madts, had written me that he was coming to Denmark, in fact he has Danish roots and was here to visit Family.
> Yes and then me - Madts meets Mads. ;-)
> 
> I was sitting outside my workshop when he came walking down the street, and we both knew right away who we were looking at - perhaps there are something in the eyes of Lumberjocks, except from sawdust…
> 
> We went in to the shop and fell into talk, I learned a lot about Madts, geologist, sailor, sail maker, woodworker, designer and much more.
> A man full of life and with an interesting story (wish we had more time).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, Madts and Mads on the street in front of my workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a talk and some espresso in the cups Madts opened up his bag and gave me this wonderful plane hammer he had made for me.
> Do I need to say I love it!
> So yes I was really happy and surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But just as I thought Things could not get any better, he had another trick up the sleeve, and this one left me speechless - it do not happen so often. ;-)
> A Nice ash plane.
> I have enjoyed this beautiful plane some time back on Madts' blog.
> Never dreamed I should one day be the Lucky owner of one of these.
> The design suits me perfect, since I like to pull the plane more and more after I started using Japanese planes.
> This plane Works both ways perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also comes with an alternative to the wedge, but I love the wedge.
> Madts was so clever that he brought me a key, since he was aware mine would be metric (I love the fact he thought about this).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the iron!
> That's sexy.
> 1/4 inch of 01 Tool steel.
> This bastard will eat the wood.
> Again it reminds me of the Japanese planes, only they have irons like that, it makes even the high end Stanley type planes look like toys even fitted with upgrade irons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madts had to leave much too fast, I really enjoyed his Company, but his wife was waiting with a book at a local cafe and he had plenty of plans for his stay.
> So as soon as he left, I ran into the shop Again, set up the plane with the wonderful hammer and placed a piece of wood on the bench.
> Swiiirpppp.
> Wood touching Wood.
> Meditation like.
> The iron slicing of the Wood, effortless, like a knife in butter.
> Shaves, shaves, shaves, shaves - stop MaFe!
> But why?
> I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the surface this plane leaves behind.
> No card scraper needed.
> Sandpaper would be kind of a joke here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice even shaves.
> Witness of a flat sole and a straight Sharp iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the smile on my face as I look at Madts.
> I think it tells me all of the joy I had today.
> 
> Thank you Madts.
> For your wonderful visit.
> Sharing your story with me.
> The surprises in your bag.
> 
> It will be a day to remember, and I will think of this day each time the plane makes shaves and I have a feeling it will become a favorite in the shop from today.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts to you and your family,*
> Mads


~tear~

Truly a wonderful experience. Thanks for letting us share a glimpse.


----------



## Marpintero

mafe said:


> *Mads meets Madts - LJ visit from Texas.*
> 
> *Mads meets Madts - visit from Texas.*
> And a really nice ash…
> 
> Sometimes life for me is such a wonder.
> Like it never stops surprising me.
> Amaze me.
> I think I must have tried it all, seen it all - been there, did that.
> But.
> Then it tricks me.
> In the most wonderful way.
> Again!
> 
> Yes today was one of those days.
> 
> Our LJ friend Madts, had written me that he was coming to Denmark, in fact he has Danish roots and was here to visit Family.
> Yes and then me - Madts meets Mads. ;-)
> 
> I was sitting outside my workshop when he came walking down the street, and we both knew right away who we were looking at - perhaps there are something in the eyes of Lumberjocks, except from sawdust…
> 
> We went in to the shop and fell into talk, I learned a lot about Madts, geologist, sailor, sail maker, woodworker, designer and much more.
> A man full of life and with an interesting story (wish we had more time).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, Madts and Mads on the street in front of my workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a talk and some espresso in the cups Madts opened up his bag and gave me this wonderful plane hammer he had made for me.
> Do I need to say I love it!
> So yes I was really happy and surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But just as I thought Things could not get any better, he had another trick up the sleeve, and this one left me speechless - it do not happen so often. ;-)
> A Nice ash plane.
> I have enjoyed this beautiful plane some time back on Madts' blog.
> Never dreamed I should one day be the Lucky owner of one of these.
> The design suits me perfect, since I like to pull the plane more and more after I started using Japanese planes.
> This plane Works both ways perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also comes with an alternative to the wedge, but I love the wedge.
> Madts was so clever that he brought me a key, since he was aware mine would be metric (I love the fact he thought about this).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the iron!
> That's sexy.
> 1/4 inch of 01 Tool steel.
> This bastard will eat the wood.
> Again it reminds me of the Japanese planes, only they have irons like that, it makes even the high end Stanley type planes look like toys even fitted with upgrade irons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madts had to leave much too fast, I really enjoyed his Company, but his wife was waiting with a book at a local cafe and he had plenty of plans for his stay.
> So as soon as he left, I ran into the shop Again, set up the plane with the wonderful hammer and placed a piece of wood on the bench.
> Swiiirpppp.
> Wood touching Wood.
> Meditation like.
> The iron slicing of the Wood, effortless, like a knife in butter.
> Shaves, shaves, shaves, shaves - stop MaFe!
> But why?
> I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the surface this plane leaves behind.
> No card scraper needed.
> Sandpaper would be kind of a joke here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice even shaves.
> Witness of a flat sole and a straight Sharp iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the smile on my face as I look at Madts.
> I think it tells me all of the joy I had today.
> 
> Thank you Madts.
> For your wonderful visit.
> Sharing your story with me.
> The surprises in your bag.
> 
> It will be a day to remember, and I will think of this day each time the plane makes shaves and I have a feeling it will become a favorite in the shop from today.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts to you and your family,*
> Mads


I like the story, friends and wood.
Your lives are marked and bound together by concentric rings…


----------



## kiefer

mafe said:


> *Mads meets Madts - LJ visit from Texas.*
> 
> *Mads meets Madts - visit from Texas.*
> And a really nice ash…
> 
> Sometimes life for me is such a wonder.
> Like it never stops surprising me.
> Amaze me.
> I think I must have tried it all, seen it all - been there, did that.
> But.
> Then it tricks me.
> In the most wonderful way.
> Again!
> 
> Yes today was one of those days.
> 
> Our LJ friend Madts, had written me that he was coming to Denmark, in fact he has Danish roots and was here to visit Family.
> Yes and then me - Madts meets Mads. ;-)
> 
> I was sitting outside my workshop when he came walking down the street, and we both knew right away who we were looking at - perhaps there are something in the eyes of Lumberjocks, except from sawdust…
> 
> We went in to the shop and fell into talk, I learned a lot about Madts, geologist, sailor, sail maker, woodworker, designer and much more.
> A man full of life and with an interesting story (wish we had more time).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, Madts and Mads on the street in front of my workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a talk and some espresso in the cups Madts opened up his bag and gave me this wonderful plane hammer he had made for me.
> Do I need to say I love it!
> So yes I was really happy and surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But just as I thought Things could not get any better, he had another trick up the sleeve, and this one left me speechless - it do not happen so often. ;-)
> A Nice ash plane.
> I have enjoyed this beautiful plane some time back on Madts' blog.
> Never dreamed I should one day be the Lucky owner of one of these.
> The design suits me perfect, since I like to pull the plane more and more after I started using Japanese planes.
> This plane Works both ways perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also comes with an alternative to the wedge, but I love the wedge.
> Madts was so clever that he brought me a key, since he was aware mine would be metric (I love the fact he thought about this).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the iron!
> That's sexy.
> 1/4 inch of 01 Tool steel.
> This bastard will eat the wood.
> Again it reminds me of the Japanese planes, only they have irons like that, it makes even the high end Stanley type planes look like toys even fitted with upgrade irons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madts had to leave much too fast, I really enjoyed his Company, but his wife was waiting with a book at a local cafe and he had plenty of plans for his stay.
> So as soon as he left, I ran into the shop Again, set up the plane with the wonderful hammer and placed a piece of wood on the bench.
> Swiiirpppp.
> Wood touching Wood.
> Meditation like.
> The iron slicing of the Wood, effortless, like a knife in butter.
> Shaves, shaves, shaves, shaves - stop MaFe!
> But why?
> I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the surface this plane leaves behind.
> No card scraper needed.
> Sandpaper would be kind of a joke here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice even shaves.
> Witness of a flat sole and a straight Sharp iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the smile on my face as I look at Madts.
> I think it tells me all of the joy I had today.
> 
> Thank you Madts.
> For your wonderful visit.
> Sharing your story with me.
> The surprises in your bag.
> 
> It will be a day to remember, and I will think of this day each time the plane makes shaves and I have a feeling it will become a favorite in the shop from today.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts to you and your family,*
> Mads


Wonderful experience for both of you I am sure .
I wish the world was smaller that would allow more of us to have this kind of visit and strike up friendships like this .
Just awesome !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peteg

mafe said:


> *Mads meets Madts - LJ visit from Texas.*
> 
> *Mads meets Madts - visit from Texas.*
> And a really nice ash…
> 
> Sometimes life for me is such a wonder.
> Like it never stops surprising me.
> Amaze me.
> I think I must have tried it all, seen it all - been there, did that.
> But.
> Then it tricks me.
> In the most wonderful way.
> Again!
> 
> Yes today was one of those days.
> 
> Our LJ friend Madts, had written me that he was coming to Denmark, in fact he has Danish roots and was here to visit Family.
> Yes and then me - Madts meets Mads. ;-)
> 
> I was sitting outside my workshop when he came walking down the street, and we both knew right away who we were looking at - perhaps there are something in the eyes of Lumberjocks, except from sawdust…
> 
> We went in to the shop and fell into talk, I learned a lot about Madts, geologist, sailor, sail maker, woodworker, designer and much more.
> A man full of life and with an interesting story (wish we had more time).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, Madts and Mads on the street in front of my workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a talk and some espresso in the cups Madts opened up his bag and gave me this wonderful plane hammer he had made for me.
> Do I need to say I love it!
> So yes I was really happy and surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But just as I thought Things could not get any better, he had another trick up the sleeve, and this one left me speechless - it do not happen so often. ;-)
> A Nice ash plane.
> I have enjoyed this beautiful plane some time back on Madts' blog.
> Never dreamed I should one day be the Lucky owner of one of these.
> The design suits me perfect, since I like to pull the plane more and more after I started using Japanese planes.
> This plane Works both ways perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also comes with an alternative to the wedge, but I love the wedge.
> Madts was so clever that he brought me a key, since he was aware mine would be metric (I love the fact he thought about this).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the iron!
> That's sexy.
> 1/4 inch of 01 Tool steel.
> This bastard will eat the wood.
> Again it reminds me of the Japanese planes, only they have irons like that, it makes even the high end Stanley type planes look like toys even fitted with upgrade irons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madts had to leave much too fast, I really enjoyed his Company, but his wife was waiting with a book at a local cafe and he had plenty of plans for his stay.
> So as soon as he left, I ran into the shop Again, set up the plane with the wonderful hammer and placed a piece of wood on the bench.
> Swiiirpppp.
> Wood touching Wood.
> Meditation like.
> The iron slicing of the Wood, effortless, like a knife in butter.
> Shaves, shaves, shaves, shaves - stop MaFe!
> But why?
> I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the surface this plane leaves behind.
> No card scraper needed.
> Sandpaper would be kind of a joke here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice even shaves.
> Witness of a flat sole and a straight Sharp iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the smile on my face as I look at Madts.
> I think it tells me all of the joy I had today.
> 
> Thank you Madts.
> For your wonderful visit.
> Sharing your story with me.
> The surprises in your bag.
> 
> It will be a day to remember, and I will think of this day each time the plane makes shaves and I have a feeling it will become a favorite in the shop from today.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts to you and your family,*
> Mads


What a wonderful international forum we have Mads, what a day to remember, just a fabulous story shared with us all 
kind thoughts to you both
Pete


----------



## Mosquito

mafe said:


> *Mads meets Madts - LJ visit from Texas.*
> 
> *Mads meets Madts - visit from Texas.*
> And a really nice ash…
> 
> Sometimes life for me is such a wonder.
> Like it never stops surprising me.
> Amaze me.
> I think I must have tried it all, seen it all - been there, did that.
> But.
> Then it tricks me.
> In the most wonderful way.
> Again!
> 
> Yes today was one of those days.
> 
> Our LJ friend Madts, had written me that he was coming to Denmark, in fact he has Danish roots and was here to visit Family.
> Yes and then me - Madts meets Mads. ;-)
> 
> I was sitting outside my workshop when he came walking down the street, and we both knew right away who we were looking at - perhaps there are something in the eyes of Lumberjocks, except from sawdust…
> 
> We went in to the shop and fell into talk, I learned a lot about Madts, geologist, sailor, sail maker, woodworker, designer and much more.
> A man full of life and with an interesting story (wish we had more time).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, Madts and Mads on the street in front of my workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a talk and some espresso in the cups Madts opened up his bag and gave me this wonderful plane hammer he had made for me.
> Do I need to say I love it!
> So yes I was really happy and surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But just as I thought Things could not get any better, he had another trick up the sleeve, and this one left me speechless - it do not happen so often. ;-)
> A Nice ash plane.
> I have enjoyed this beautiful plane some time back on Madts' blog.
> Never dreamed I should one day be the Lucky owner of one of these.
> The design suits me perfect, since I like to pull the plane more and more after I started using Japanese planes.
> This plane Works both ways perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also comes with an alternative to the wedge, but I love the wedge.
> Madts was so clever that he brought me a key, since he was aware mine would be metric (I love the fact he thought about this).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the iron!
> That's sexy.
> 1/4 inch of 01 Tool steel.
> This bastard will eat the wood.
> Again it reminds me of the Japanese planes, only they have irons like that, it makes even the high end Stanley type planes look like toys even fitted with upgrade irons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madts had to leave much too fast, I really enjoyed his Company, but his wife was waiting with a book at a local cafe and he had plenty of plans for his stay.
> So as soon as he left, I ran into the shop Again, set up the plane with the wonderful hammer and placed a piece of wood on the bench.
> Swiiirpppp.
> Wood touching Wood.
> Meditation like.
> The iron slicing of the Wood, effortless, like a knife in butter.
> Shaves, shaves, shaves, shaves - stop MaFe!
> But why?
> I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the surface this plane leaves behind.
> No card scraper needed.
> Sandpaper would be kind of a joke here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice even shaves.
> Witness of a flat sole and a straight Sharp iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the smile on my face as I look at Madts.
> I think it tells me all of the joy I had today.
> 
> Thank you Madts.
> For your wonderful visit.
> Sharing your story with me.
> The surprises in your bag.
> 
> It will be a day to remember, and I will think of this day each time the plane makes shaves and I have a feeling it will become a favorite in the shop from today.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts to you and your family,*
> Mads


Very cool.


----------



## IrishWoodworker

mafe said:


> *Mads meets Madts - LJ visit from Texas.*
> 
> *Mads meets Madts - visit from Texas.*
> And a really nice ash…
> 
> Sometimes life for me is such a wonder.
> Like it never stops surprising me.
> Amaze me.
> I think I must have tried it all, seen it all - been there, did that.
> But.
> Then it tricks me.
> In the most wonderful way.
> Again!
> 
> Yes today was one of those days.
> 
> Our LJ friend Madts, had written me that he was coming to Denmark, in fact he has Danish roots and was here to visit Family.
> Yes and then me - Madts meets Mads. ;-)
> 
> I was sitting outside my workshop when he came walking down the street, and we both knew right away who we were looking at - perhaps there are something in the eyes of Lumberjocks, except from sawdust…
> 
> We went in to the shop and fell into talk, I learned a lot about Madts, geologist, sailor, sail maker, woodworker, designer and much more.
> A man full of life and with an interesting story (wish we had more time).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, Madts and Mads on the street in front of my workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a talk and some espresso in the cups Madts opened up his bag and gave me this wonderful plane hammer he had made for me.
> Do I need to say I love it!
> So yes I was really happy and surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But just as I thought Things could not get any better, he had another trick up the sleeve, and this one left me speechless - it do not happen so often. ;-)
> A Nice ash plane.
> I have enjoyed this beautiful plane some time back on Madts' blog.
> Never dreamed I should one day be the Lucky owner of one of these.
> The design suits me perfect, since I like to pull the plane more and more after I started using Japanese planes.
> This plane Works both ways perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also comes with an alternative to the wedge, but I love the wedge.
> Madts was so clever that he brought me a key, since he was aware mine would be metric (I love the fact he thought about this).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the iron!
> That's sexy.
> 1/4 inch of 01 Tool steel.
> This bastard will eat the wood.
> Again it reminds me of the Japanese planes, only they have irons like that, it makes even the high end Stanley type planes look like toys even fitted with upgrade irons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madts had to leave much too fast, I really enjoyed his Company, but his wife was waiting with a book at a local cafe and he had plenty of plans for his stay.
> So as soon as he left, I ran into the shop Again, set up the plane with the wonderful hammer and placed a piece of wood on the bench.
> Swiiirpppp.
> Wood touching Wood.
> Meditation like.
> The iron slicing of the Wood, effortless, like a knife in butter.
> Shaves, shaves, shaves, shaves - stop MaFe!
> But why?
> I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the surface this plane leaves behind.
> No card scraper needed.
> Sandpaper would be kind of a joke here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice even shaves.
> Witness of a flat sole and a straight Sharp iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the smile on my face as I look at Madts.
> I think it tells me all of the joy I had today.
> 
> Thank you Madts.
> For your wonderful visit.
> Sharing your story with me.
> The surprises in your bag.
> 
> It will be a day to remember, and I will think of this day each time the plane makes shaves and I have a feeling it will become a favorite in the shop from today.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts to you and your family,*
> Mads


A true blessing.


----------



## lanwater

mafe said:


> *Mads meets Madts - LJ visit from Texas.*
> 
> *Mads meets Madts - visit from Texas.*
> And a really nice ash…
> 
> Sometimes life for me is such a wonder.
> Like it never stops surprising me.
> Amaze me.
> I think I must have tried it all, seen it all - been there, did that.
> But.
> Then it tricks me.
> In the most wonderful way.
> Again!
> 
> Yes today was one of those days.
> 
> Our LJ friend Madts, had written me that he was coming to Denmark, in fact he has Danish roots and was here to visit Family.
> Yes and then me - Madts meets Mads. ;-)
> 
> I was sitting outside my workshop when he came walking down the street, and we both knew right away who we were looking at - perhaps there are something in the eyes of Lumberjocks, except from sawdust…
> 
> We went in to the shop and fell into talk, I learned a lot about Madts, geologist, sailor, sail maker, woodworker, designer and much more.
> A man full of life and with an interesting story (wish we had more time).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, Madts and Mads on the street in front of my workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a talk and some espresso in the cups Madts opened up his bag and gave me this wonderful plane hammer he had made for me.
> Do I need to say I love it!
> So yes I was really happy and surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But just as I thought Things could not get any better, he had another trick up the sleeve, and this one left me speechless - it do not happen so often. ;-)
> A Nice ash plane.
> I have enjoyed this beautiful plane some time back on Madts' blog.
> Never dreamed I should one day be the Lucky owner of one of these.
> The design suits me perfect, since I like to pull the plane more and more after I started using Japanese planes.
> This plane Works both ways perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also comes with an alternative to the wedge, but I love the wedge.
> Madts was so clever that he brought me a key, since he was aware mine would be metric (I love the fact he thought about this).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the iron!
> That's sexy.
> 1/4 inch of 01 Tool steel.
> This bastard will eat the wood.
> Again it reminds me of the Japanese planes, only they have irons like that, it makes even the high end Stanley type planes look like toys even fitted with upgrade irons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madts had to leave much too fast, I really enjoyed his Company, but his wife was waiting with a book at a local cafe and he had plenty of plans for his stay.
> So as soon as he left, I ran into the shop Again, set up the plane with the wonderful hammer and placed a piece of wood on the bench.
> Swiiirpppp.
> Wood touching Wood.
> Meditation like.
> The iron slicing of the Wood, effortless, like a knife in butter.
> Shaves, shaves, shaves, shaves - stop MaFe!
> But why?
> I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the surface this plane leaves behind.
> No card scraper needed.
> Sandpaper would be kind of a joke here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice even shaves.
> Witness of a flat sole and a straight Sharp iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the smile on my face as I look at Madts.
> I think it tells me all of the joy I had today.
> 
> Thank you Madts.
> For your wonderful visit.
> Sharing your story with me.
> The surprises in your bag.
> 
> It will be a day to remember, and I will think of this day each time the plane makes shaves and I have a feeling it will become a favorite in the shop from today.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts to you and your family,*
> Mads


That is very cool Mads & Madts !

The smiles in those pictures tells it all.


----------



## stefang

mafe said:


> *Mads meets Madts - LJ visit from Texas.*
> 
> *Mads meets Madts - visit from Texas.*
> And a really nice ash…
> 
> Sometimes life for me is such a wonder.
> Like it never stops surprising me.
> Amaze me.
> I think I must have tried it all, seen it all - been there, did that.
> But.
> Then it tricks me.
> In the most wonderful way.
> Again!
> 
> Yes today was one of those days.
> 
> Our LJ friend Madts, had written me that he was coming to Denmark, in fact he has Danish roots and was here to visit Family.
> Yes and then me - Madts meets Mads. ;-)
> 
> I was sitting outside my workshop when he came walking down the street, and we both knew right away who we were looking at - perhaps there are something in the eyes of Lumberjocks, except from sawdust…
> 
> We went in to the shop and fell into talk, I learned a lot about Madts, geologist, sailor, sail maker, woodworker, designer and much more.
> A man full of life and with an interesting story (wish we had more time).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, Madts and Mads on the street in front of my workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a talk and some espresso in the cups Madts opened up his bag and gave me this wonderful plane hammer he had made for me.
> Do I need to say I love it!
> So yes I was really happy and surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But just as I thought Things could not get any better, he had another trick up the sleeve, and this one left me speechless - it do not happen so often. ;-)
> A Nice ash plane.
> I have enjoyed this beautiful plane some time back on Madts' blog.
> Never dreamed I should one day be the Lucky owner of one of these.
> The design suits me perfect, since I like to pull the plane more and more after I started using Japanese planes.
> This plane Works both ways perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also comes with an alternative to the wedge, but I love the wedge.
> Madts was so clever that he brought me a key, since he was aware mine would be metric (I love the fact he thought about this).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the iron!
> That's sexy.
> 1/4 inch of 01 Tool steel.
> This bastard will eat the wood.
> Again it reminds me of the Japanese planes, only they have irons like that, it makes even the high end Stanley type planes look like toys even fitted with upgrade irons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madts had to leave much too fast, I really enjoyed his Company, but his wife was waiting with a book at a local cafe and he had plenty of plans for his stay.
> So as soon as he left, I ran into the shop Again, set up the plane with the wonderful hammer and placed a piece of wood on the bench.
> Swiiirpppp.
> Wood touching Wood.
> Meditation like.
> The iron slicing of the Wood, effortless, like a knife in butter.
> Shaves, shaves, shaves, shaves - stop MaFe!
> But why?
> I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the surface this plane leaves behind.
> No card scraper needed.
> Sandpaper would be kind of a joke here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice even shaves.
> Witness of a flat sole and a straight Sharp iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the smile on my face as I look at Madts.
> I think it tells me all of the joy I had today.
> 
> Thank you Madts.
> For your wonderful visit.
> Sharing your story with me.
> The surprises in your bag.
> 
> It will be a day to remember, and I will think of this day each time the plane makes shaves and I have a feeling it will become a favorite in the shop from today.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts to you and your family,*
> Mads


Great visit, great gifts and a great story. It just doesn't get better than this Mads. LJ is very good at bringing people together, something politicians talk about a lot, but rarely accomplish.


----------



## alba

mafe said:


> *Mads meets Madts - LJ visit from Texas.*
> 
> *Mads meets Madts - visit from Texas.*
> And a really nice ash…
> 
> Sometimes life for me is such a wonder.
> Like it never stops surprising me.
> Amaze me.
> I think I must have tried it all, seen it all - been there, did that.
> But.
> Then it tricks me.
> In the most wonderful way.
> Again!
> 
> Yes today was one of those days.
> 
> Our LJ friend Madts, had written me that he was coming to Denmark, in fact he has Danish roots and was here to visit Family.
> Yes and then me - Madts meets Mads. ;-)
> 
> I was sitting outside my workshop when he came walking down the street, and we both knew right away who we were looking at - perhaps there are something in the eyes of Lumberjocks, except from sawdust…
> 
> We went in to the shop and fell into talk, I learned a lot about Madts, geologist, sailor, sail maker, woodworker, designer and much more.
> A man full of life and with an interesting story (wish we had more time).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, Madts and Mads on the street in front of my workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a talk and some espresso in the cups Madts opened up his bag and gave me this wonderful plane hammer he had made for me.
> Do I need to say I love it!
> So yes I was really happy and surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But just as I thought Things could not get any better, he had another trick up the sleeve, and this one left me speechless - it do not happen so often. ;-)
> A Nice ash plane.
> I have enjoyed this beautiful plane some time back on Madts' blog.
> Never dreamed I should one day be the Lucky owner of one of these.
> The design suits me perfect, since I like to pull the plane more and more after I started using Japanese planes.
> This plane Works both ways perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also comes with an alternative to the wedge, but I love the wedge.
> Madts was so clever that he brought me a key, since he was aware mine would be metric (I love the fact he thought about this).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the iron!
> That's sexy.
> 1/4 inch of 01 Tool steel.
> This bastard will eat the wood.
> Again it reminds me of the Japanese planes, only they have irons like that, it makes even the high end Stanley type planes look like toys even fitted with upgrade irons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madts had to leave much too fast, I really enjoyed his Company, but his wife was waiting with a book at a local cafe and he had plenty of plans for his stay.
> So as soon as he left, I ran into the shop Again, set up the plane with the wonderful hammer and placed a piece of wood on the bench.
> Swiiirpppp.
> Wood touching Wood.
> Meditation like.
> The iron slicing of the Wood, effortless, like a knife in butter.
> Shaves, shaves, shaves, shaves - stop MaFe!
> But why?
> I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the surface this plane leaves behind.
> No card scraper needed.
> Sandpaper would be kind of a joke here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice even shaves.
> Witness of a flat sole and a straight Sharp iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the smile on my face as I look at Madts.
> I think it tells me all of the joy I had today.
> 
> Thank you Madts.
> For your wonderful visit.
> Sharing your story with me.
> The surprises in your bag.
> 
> It will be a day to remember, and I will think of this day each time the plane makes shaves and I have a feeling it will become a favorite in the shop from today.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts to you and your family,*
> Mads


Nice Visit Mads & Madts looks as though you had some lovely weather as well
Great plane, I think they are put together very well
Jamie


----------



## rhett

mafe said:


> *Mads meets Madts - LJ visit from Texas.*
> 
> *Mads meets Madts - visit from Texas.*
> And a really nice ash…
> 
> Sometimes life for me is such a wonder.
> Like it never stops surprising me.
> Amaze me.
> I think I must have tried it all, seen it all - been there, did that.
> But.
> Then it tricks me.
> In the most wonderful way.
> Again!
> 
> Yes today was one of those days.
> 
> Our LJ friend Madts, had written me that he was coming to Denmark, in fact he has Danish roots and was here to visit Family.
> Yes and then me - Madts meets Mads. ;-)
> 
> I was sitting outside my workshop when he came walking down the street, and we both knew right away who we were looking at - perhaps there are something in the eyes of Lumberjocks, except from sawdust…
> 
> We went in to the shop and fell into talk, I learned a lot about Madts, geologist, sailor, sail maker, woodworker, designer and much more.
> A man full of life and with an interesting story (wish we had more time).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, Madts and Mads on the street in front of my workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a talk and some espresso in the cups Madts opened up his bag and gave me this wonderful plane hammer he had made for me.
> Do I need to say I love it!
> So yes I was really happy and surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But just as I thought Things could not get any better, he had another trick up the sleeve, and this one left me speechless - it do not happen so often. ;-)
> A Nice ash plane.
> I have enjoyed this beautiful plane some time back on Madts' blog.
> Never dreamed I should one day be the Lucky owner of one of these.
> The design suits me perfect, since I like to pull the plane more and more after I started using Japanese planes.
> This plane Works both ways perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also comes with an alternative to the wedge, but I love the wedge.
> Madts was so clever that he brought me a key, since he was aware mine would be metric (I love the fact he thought about this).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the iron!
> That's sexy.
> 1/4 inch of 01 Tool steel.
> This bastard will eat the wood.
> Again it reminds me of the Japanese planes, only they have irons like that, it makes even the high end Stanley type planes look like toys even fitted with upgrade irons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madts had to leave much too fast, I really enjoyed his Company, but his wife was waiting with a book at a local cafe and he had plenty of plans for his stay.
> So as soon as he left, I ran into the shop Again, set up the plane with the wonderful hammer and placed a piece of wood on the bench.
> Swiiirpppp.
> Wood touching Wood.
> Meditation like.
> The iron slicing of the Wood, effortless, like a knife in butter.
> Shaves, shaves, shaves, shaves - stop MaFe!
> But why?
> I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the surface this plane leaves behind.
> No card scraper needed.
> Sandpaper would be kind of a joke here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice even shaves.
> Witness of a flat sole and a straight Sharp iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the smile on my face as I look at Madts.
> I think it tells me all of the joy I had today.
> 
> Thank you Madts.
> For your wonderful visit.
> Sharing your story with me.
> The surprises in your bag.
> 
> It will be a day to remember, and I will think of this day each time the plane makes shaves and I have a feeling it will become a favorite in the shop from today.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts to you and your family,*
> Mads


Nice for everyone.


----------



## jjw5858

mafe said:


> *Mads meets Madts - LJ visit from Texas.*
> 
> *Mads meets Madts - visit from Texas.*
> And a really nice ash…
> 
> Sometimes life for me is such a wonder.
> Like it never stops surprising me.
> Amaze me.
> I think I must have tried it all, seen it all - been there, did that.
> But.
> Then it tricks me.
> In the most wonderful way.
> Again!
> 
> Yes today was one of those days.
> 
> Our LJ friend Madts, had written me that he was coming to Denmark, in fact he has Danish roots and was here to visit Family.
> Yes and then me - Madts meets Mads. ;-)
> 
> I was sitting outside my workshop when he came walking down the street, and we both knew right away who we were looking at - perhaps there are something in the eyes of Lumberjocks, except from sawdust…
> 
> We went in to the shop and fell into talk, I learned a lot about Madts, geologist, sailor, sail maker, woodworker, designer and much more.
> A man full of life and with an interesting story (wish we had more time).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, Madts and Mads on the street in front of my workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a talk and some espresso in the cups Madts opened up his bag and gave me this wonderful plane hammer he had made for me.
> Do I need to say I love it!
> So yes I was really happy and surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But just as I thought Things could not get any better, he had another trick up the sleeve, and this one left me speechless - it do not happen so often. ;-)
> A Nice ash plane.
> I have enjoyed this beautiful plane some time back on Madts' blog.
> Never dreamed I should one day be the Lucky owner of one of these.
> The design suits me perfect, since I like to pull the plane more and more after I started using Japanese planes.
> This plane Works both ways perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also comes with an alternative to the wedge, but I love the wedge.
> Madts was so clever that he brought me a key, since he was aware mine would be metric (I love the fact he thought about this).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the iron!
> That's sexy.
> 1/4 inch of 01 Tool steel.
> This bastard will eat the wood.
> Again it reminds me of the Japanese planes, only they have irons like that, it makes even the high end Stanley type planes look like toys even fitted with upgrade irons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madts had to leave much too fast, I really enjoyed his Company, but his wife was waiting with a book at a local cafe and he had plenty of plans for his stay.
> So as soon as he left, I ran into the shop Again, set up the plane with the wonderful hammer and placed a piece of wood on the bench.
> Swiiirpppp.
> Wood touching Wood.
> Meditation like.
> The iron slicing of the Wood, effortless, like a knife in butter.
> Shaves, shaves, shaves, shaves - stop MaFe!
> But why?
> I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the surface this plane leaves behind.
> No card scraper needed.
> Sandpaper would be kind of a joke here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice even shaves.
> Witness of a flat sole and a straight Sharp iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the smile on my face as I look at Madts.
> I think it tells me all of the joy I had today.
> 
> Thank you Madts.
> For your wonderful visit.
> Sharing your story with me.
> The surprises in your bag.
> 
> It will be a day to remember, and I will think of this day each time the plane makes shaves and I have a feeling it will become a favorite in the shop from today.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts to you and your family,*
> Mads


Great story, and a wonderful gift.


----------



## murch

mafe said:


> *Mads meets Madts - LJ visit from Texas.*
> 
> *Mads meets Madts - visit from Texas.*
> And a really nice ash…
> 
> Sometimes life for me is such a wonder.
> Like it never stops surprising me.
> Amaze me.
> I think I must have tried it all, seen it all - been there, did that.
> But.
> Then it tricks me.
> In the most wonderful way.
> Again!
> 
> Yes today was one of those days.
> 
> Our LJ friend Madts, had written me that he was coming to Denmark, in fact he has Danish roots and was here to visit Family.
> Yes and then me - Madts meets Mads. ;-)
> 
> I was sitting outside my workshop when he came walking down the street, and we both knew right away who we were looking at - perhaps there are something in the eyes of Lumberjocks, except from sawdust…
> 
> We went in to the shop and fell into talk, I learned a lot about Madts, geologist, sailor, sail maker, woodworker, designer and much more.
> A man full of life and with an interesting story (wish we had more time).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, Madts and Mads on the street in front of my workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a talk and some espresso in the cups Madts opened up his bag and gave me this wonderful plane hammer he had made for me.
> Do I need to say I love it!
> So yes I was really happy and surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But just as I thought Things could not get any better, he had another trick up the sleeve, and this one left me speechless - it do not happen so often. ;-)
> A Nice ash plane.
> I have enjoyed this beautiful plane some time back on Madts' blog.
> Never dreamed I should one day be the Lucky owner of one of these.
> The design suits me perfect, since I like to pull the plane more and more after I started using Japanese planes.
> This plane Works both ways perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also comes with an alternative to the wedge, but I love the wedge.
> Madts was so clever that he brought me a key, since he was aware mine would be metric (I love the fact he thought about this).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the iron!
> That's sexy.
> 1/4 inch of 01 Tool steel.
> This bastard will eat the wood.
> Again it reminds me of the Japanese planes, only they have irons like that, it makes even the high end Stanley type planes look like toys even fitted with upgrade irons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madts had to leave much too fast, I really enjoyed his Company, but his wife was waiting with a book at a local cafe and he had plenty of plans for his stay.
> So as soon as he left, I ran into the shop Again, set up the plane with the wonderful hammer and placed a piece of wood on the bench.
> Swiiirpppp.
> Wood touching Wood.
> Meditation like.
> The iron slicing of the Wood, effortless, like a knife in butter.
> Shaves, shaves, shaves, shaves - stop MaFe!
> But why?
> I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the surface this plane leaves behind.
> No card scraper needed.
> Sandpaper would be kind of a joke here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice even shaves.
> Witness of a flat sole and a straight Sharp iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the smile on my face as I look at Madts.
> I think it tells me all of the joy I had today.
> 
> Thank you Madts.
> For your wonderful visit.
> Sharing your story with me.
> The surprises in your bag.
> 
> It will be a day to remember, and I will think of this day each time the plane makes shaves and I have a feeling it will become a favorite in the shop from today.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts to you and your family,*
> Mads


Great to see this such good-hearted people in the world and on LJ's.
Really enjoyed reading the post and seeing the pics.

You guys look kinda similar, if you don't mind me saying. You sure your not related?


----------



## JoeinGa

mafe said:


> *Mads meets Madts - LJ visit from Texas.*
> 
> *Mads meets Madts - visit from Texas.*
> And a really nice ash…
> 
> Sometimes life for me is such a wonder.
> Like it never stops surprising me.
> Amaze me.
> I think I must have tried it all, seen it all - been there, did that.
> But.
> Then it tricks me.
> In the most wonderful way.
> Again!
> 
> Yes today was one of those days.
> 
> Our LJ friend Madts, had written me that he was coming to Denmark, in fact he has Danish roots and was here to visit Family.
> Yes and then me - Madts meets Mads. ;-)
> 
> I was sitting outside my workshop when he came walking down the street, and we both knew right away who we were looking at - perhaps there are something in the eyes of Lumberjocks, except from sawdust…
> 
> We went in to the shop and fell into talk, I learned a lot about Madts, geologist, sailor, sail maker, woodworker, designer and much more.
> A man full of life and with an interesting story (wish we had more time).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, Madts and Mads on the street in front of my workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a talk and some espresso in the cups Madts opened up his bag and gave me this wonderful plane hammer he had made for me.
> Do I need to say I love it!
> So yes I was really happy and surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But just as I thought Things could not get any better, he had another trick up the sleeve, and this one left me speechless - it do not happen so often. ;-)
> A Nice ash plane.
> I have enjoyed this beautiful plane some time back on Madts' blog.
> Never dreamed I should one day be the Lucky owner of one of these.
> The design suits me perfect, since I like to pull the plane more and more after I started using Japanese planes.
> This plane Works both ways perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also comes with an alternative to the wedge, but I love the wedge.
> Madts was so clever that he brought me a key, since he was aware mine would be metric (I love the fact he thought about this).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the iron!
> That's sexy.
> 1/4 inch of 01 Tool steel.
> This bastard will eat the wood.
> Again it reminds me of the Japanese planes, only they have irons like that, it makes even the high end Stanley type planes look like toys even fitted with upgrade irons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madts had to leave much too fast, I really enjoyed his Company, but his wife was waiting with a book at a local cafe and he had plenty of plans for his stay.
> So as soon as he left, I ran into the shop Again, set up the plane with the wonderful hammer and placed a piece of wood on the bench.
> Swiiirpppp.
> Wood touching Wood.
> Meditation like.
> The iron slicing of the Wood, effortless, like a knife in butter.
> Shaves, shaves, shaves, shaves - stop MaFe!
> But why?
> I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the surface this plane leaves behind.
> No card scraper needed.
> Sandpaper would be kind of a joke here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice even shaves.
> Witness of a flat sole and a straight Sharp iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the smile on my face as I look at Madts.
> I think it tells me all of the joy I had today.
> 
> Thank you Madts.
> For your wonderful visit.
> Sharing your story with me.
> The surprises in your bag.
> 
> It will be a day to remember, and I will think of this day each time the plane makes shaves and I have a feeling it will become a favorite in the shop from today.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts to you and your family,*
> Mads


"You guys look kinda similar, if you don't mind me saying. You sure your not related?"
Well, they're both Danish… That's a start 

Hey, wait a minute… Now we have *murch*, adding to a post about "*two "Mad" Men *from half a World away…", and whose names are *mafe*, *mads *and *madts *.... I'm getting confused!


----------



## KOVA

mafe said:


> *Mads meets Madts - LJ visit from Texas.*
> 
> *Mads meets Madts - visit from Texas.*
> And a really nice ash…
> 
> Sometimes life for me is such a wonder.
> Like it never stops surprising me.
> Amaze me.
> I think I must have tried it all, seen it all - been there, did that.
> But.
> Then it tricks me.
> In the most wonderful way.
> Again!
> 
> Yes today was one of those days.
> 
> Our LJ friend Madts, had written me that he was coming to Denmark, in fact he has Danish roots and was here to visit Family.
> Yes and then me - Madts meets Mads. ;-)
> 
> I was sitting outside my workshop when he came walking down the street, and we both knew right away who we were looking at - perhaps there are something in the eyes of Lumberjocks, except from sawdust…
> 
> We went in to the shop and fell into talk, I learned a lot about Madts, geologist, sailor, sail maker, woodworker, designer and much more.
> A man full of life and with an interesting story (wish we had more time).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, Madts and Mads on the street in front of my workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a talk and some espresso in the cups Madts opened up his bag and gave me this wonderful plane hammer he had made for me.
> Do I need to say I love it!
> So yes I was really happy and surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But just as I thought Things could not get any better, he had another trick up the sleeve, and this one left me speechless - it do not happen so often. ;-)
> A Nice ash plane.
> I have enjoyed this beautiful plane some time back on Madts' blog.
> Never dreamed I should one day be the Lucky owner of one of these.
> The design suits me perfect, since I like to pull the plane more and more after I started using Japanese planes.
> This plane Works both ways perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also comes with an alternative to the wedge, but I love the wedge.
> Madts was so clever that he brought me a key, since he was aware mine would be metric (I love the fact he thought about this).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the iron!
> That's sexy.
> 1/4 inch of 01 Tool steel.
> This bastard will eat the wood.
> Again it reminds me of the Japanese planes, only they have irons like that, it makes even the high end Stanley type planes look like toys even fitted with upgrade irons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madts had to leave much too fast, I really enjoyed his Company, but his wife was waiting with a book at a local cafe and he had plenty of plans for his stay.
> So as soon as he left, I ran into the shop Again, set up the plane with the wonderful hammer and placed a piece of wood on the bench.
> Swiiirpppp.
> Wood touching Wood.
> Meditation like.
> The iron slicing of the Wood, effortless, like a knife in butter.
> Shaves, shaves, shaves, shaves - stop MaFe!
> But why?
> I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the surface this plane leaves behind.
> No card scraper needed.
> Sandpaper would be kind of a joke here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice even shaves.
> Witness of a flat sole and a straight Sharp iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the smile on my face as I look at Madts.
> I think it tells me all of the joy I had today.
> 
> Thank you Madts.
> For your wonderful visit.
> Sharing your story with me.
> The surprises in your bag.
> 
> It will be a day to remember, and I will think of this day each time the plane makes shaves and I have a feeling it will become a favorite in the shop from today.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts to you and your family,*
> Mads


*ÉSTO ES LO IMPORTANTE EN LA VIDA, LO DEMÁS SE OLVIDA 
BIEN HECHO POR LOS DOS Y NO PARÉ DE SONREIR MIENTRAS LEÍA 
ÉSTA HERMOSA HISTORIA :-D*


----------



## GerardoArg1

mafe said:


> *Mads meets Madts - LJ visit from Texas.*
> 
> *Mads meets Madts - visit from Texas.*
> And a really nice ash…
> 
> Sometimes life for me is such a wonder.
> Like it never stops surprising me.
> Amaze me.
> I think I must have tried it all, seen it all - been there, did that.
> But.
> Then it tricks me.
> In the most wonderful way.
> Again!
> 
> Yes today was one of those days.
> 
> Our LJ friend Madts, had written me that he was coming to Denmark, in fact he has Danish roots and was here to visit Family.
> Yes and then me - Madts meets Mads. ;-)
> 
> I was sitting outside my workshop when he came walking down the street, and we both knew right away who we were looking at - perhaps there are something in the eyes of Lumberjocks, except from sawdust…
> 
> We went in to the shop and fell into talk, I learned a lot about Madts, geologist, sailor, sail maker, woodworker, designer and much more.
> A man full of life and with an interesting story (wish we had more time).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, Madts and Mads on the street in front of my workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a talk and some espresso in the cups Madts opened up his bag and gave me this wonderful plane hammer he had made for me.
> Do I need to say I love it!
> So yes I was really happy and surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But just as I thought Things could not get any better, he had another trick up the sleeve, and this one left me speechless - it do not happen so often. ;-)
> A Nice ash plane.
> I have enjoyed this beautiful plane some time back on Madts' blog.
> Never dreamed I should one day be the Lucky owner of one of these.
> The design suits me perfect, since I like to pull the plane more and more after I started using Japanese planes.
> This plane Works both ways perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also comes with an alternative to the wedge, but I love the wedge.
> Madts was so clever that he brought me a key, since he was aware mine would be metric (I love the fact he thought about this).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the iron!
> That's sexy.
> 1/4 inch of 01 Tool steel.
> This bastard will eat the wood.
> Again it reminds me of the Japanese planes, only they have irons like that, it makes even the high end Stanley type planes look like toys even fitted with upgrade irons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madts had to leave much too fast, I really enjoyed his Company, but his wife was waiting with a book at a local cafe and he had plenty of plans for his stay.
> So as soon as he left, I ran into the shop Again, set up the plane with the wonderful hammer and placed a piece of wood on the bench.
> Swiiirpppp.
> Wood touching Wood.
> Meditation like.
> The iron slicing of the Wood, effortless, like a knife in butter.
> Shaves, shaves, shaves, shaves - stop MaFe!
> But why?
> I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the surface this plane leaves behind.
> No card scraper needed.
> Sandpaper would be kind of a joke here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice even shaves.
> Witness of a flat sole and a straight Sharp iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the smile on my face as I look at Madts.
> I think it tells me all of the joy I had today.
> 
> Thank you Madts.
> For your wonderful visit.
> Sharing your story with me.
> The surprises in your bag.
> 
> It will be a day to remember, and I will think of this day each time the plane makes shaves and I have a feeling it will become a favorite in the shop from today.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts to you and your family,*
> Mads


Beatifull. Like your similes!. Greetings for both!


----------



## helluvawreck

mafe said:


> *Mads meets Madts - LJ visit from Texas.*
> 
> *Mads meets Madts - visit from Texas.*
> And a really nice ash…
> 
> Sometimes life for me is such a wonder.
> Like it never stops surprising me.
> Amaze me.
> I think I must have tried it all, seen it all - been there, did that.
> But.
> Then it tricks me.
> In the most wonderful way.
> Again!
> 
> Yes today was one of those days.
> 
> Our LJ friend Madts, had written me that he was coming to Denmark, in fact he has Danish roots and was here to visit Family.
> Yes and then me - Madts meets Mads. ;-)
> 
> I was sitting outside my workshop when he came walking down the street, and we both knew right away who we were looking at - perhaps there are something in the eyes of Lumberjocks, except from sawdust…
> 
> We went in to the shop and fell into talk, I learned a lot about Madts, geologist, sailor, sail maker, woodworker, designer and much more.
> A man full of life and with an interesting story (wish we had more time).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, Madts and Mads on the street in front of my workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a talk and some espresso in the cups Madts opened up his bag and gave me this wonderful plane hammer he had made for me.
> Do I need to say I love it!
> So yes I was really happy and surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But just as I thought Things could not get any better, he had another trick up the sleeve, and this one left me speechless - it do not happen so often. ;-)
> A Nice ash plane.
> I have enjoyed this beautiful plane some time back on Madts' blog.
> Never dreamed I should one day be the Lucky owner of one of these.
> The design suits me perfect, since I like to pull the plane more and more after I started using Japanese planes.
> This plane Works both ways perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also comes with an alternative to the wedge, but I love the wedge.
> Madts was so clever that he brought me a key, since he was aware mine would be metric (I love the fact he thought about this).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the iron!
> That's sexy.
> 1/4 inch of 01 Tool steel.
> This bastard will eat the wood.
> Again it reminds me of the Japanese planes, only they have irons like that, it makes even the high end Stanley type planes look like toys even fitted with upgrade irons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madts had to leave much too fast, I really enjoyed his Company, but his wife was waiting with a book at a local cafe and he had plenty of plans for his stay.
> So as soon as he left, I ran into the shop Again, set up the plane with the wonderful hammer and placed a piece of wood on the bench.
> Swiiirpppp.
> Wood touching Wood.
> Meditation like.
> The iron slicing of the Wood, effortless, like a knife in butter.
> Shaves, shaves, shaves, shaves - stop MaFe!
> But why?
> I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the surface this plane leaves behind.
> No card scraper needed.
> Sandpaper would be kind of a joke here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice even shaves.
> Witness of a flat sole and a straight Sharp iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the smile on my face as I look at Madts.
> I think it tells me all of the joy I had today.
> 
> Thank you Madts.
> For your wonderful visit.
> Sharing your story with me.
> The surprises in your bag.
> 
> It will be a day to remember, and I will think of this day each time the plane makes shaves and I have a feeling it will become a favorite in the shop from today.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts to you and your family,*
> Mads


Very nice story and I'm glad that you got to meet each other and spend some time together.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Manitario

mafe said:


> *Mads meets Madts - LJ visit from Texas.*
> 
> *Mads meets Madts - visit from Texas.*
> And a really nice ash…
> 
> Sometimes life for me is such a wonder.
> Like it never stops surprising me.
> Amaze me.
> I think I must have tried it all, seen it all - been there, did that.
> But.
> Then it tricks me.
> In the most wonderful way.
> Again!
> 
> Yes today was one of those days.
> 
> Our LJ friend Madts, had written me that he was coming to Denmark, in fact he has Danish roots and was here to visit Family.
> Yes and then me - Madts meets Mads. ;-)
> 
> I was sitting outside my workshop when he came walking down the street, and we both knew right away who we were looking at - perhaps there are something in the eyes of Lumberjocks, except from sawdust…
> 
> We went in to the shop and fell into talk, I learned a lot about Madts, geologist, sailor, sail maker, woodworker, designer and much more.
> A man full of life and with an interesting story (wish we had more time).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, Madts and Mads on the street in front of my workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a talk and some espresso in the cups Madts opened up his bag and gave me this wonderful plane hammer he had made for me.
> Do I need to say I love it!
> So yes I was really happy and surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But just as I thought Things could not get any better, he had another trick up the sleeve, and this one left me speechless - it do not happen so often. ;-)
> A Nice ash plane.
> I have enjoyed this beautiful plane some time back on Madts' blog.
> Never dreamed I should one day be the Lucky owner of one of these.
> The design suits me perfect, since I like to pull the plane more and more after I started using Japanese planes.
> This plane Works both ways perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also comes with an alternative to the wedge, but I love the wedge.
> Madts was so clever that he brought me a key, since he was aware mine would be metric (I love the fact he thought about this).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the iron!
> That's sexy.
> 1/4 inch of 01 Tool steel.
> This bastard will eat the wood.
> Again it reminds me of the Japanese planes, only they have irons like that, it makes even the high end Stanley type planes look like toys even fitted with upgrade irons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madts had to leave much too fast, I really enjoyed his Company, but his wife was waiting with a book at a local cafe and he had plenty of plans for his stay.
> So as soon as he left, I ran into the shop Again, set up the plane with the wonderful hammer and placed a piece of wood on the bench.
> Swiiirpppp.
> Wood touching Wood.
> Meditation like.
> The iron slicing of the Wood, effortless, like a knife in butter.
> Shaves, shaves, shaves, shaves - stop MaFe!
> But why?
> I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the surface this plane leaves behind.
> No card scraper needed.
> Sandpaper would be kind of a joke here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice even shaves.
> Witness of a flat sole and a straight Sharp iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the smile on my face as I look at Madts.
> I think it tells me all of the joy I had today.
> 
> Thank you Madts.
> For your wonderful visit.
> Sharing your story with me.
> The surprises in your bag.
> 
> It will be a day to remember, and I will think of this day each time the plane makes shaves and I have a feeling it will become a favorite in the shop from today.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts to you and your family,*
> Mads


Thanks for sharing this Mads, it brought a smile to my face for today.


----------



## phtaylor36

mafe said:


> *Mads meets Madts - LJ visit from Texas.*
> 
> *Mads meets Madts - visit from Texas.*
> And a really nice ash…
> 
> Sometimes life for me is such a wonder.
> Like it never stops surprising me.
> Amaze me.
> I think I must have tried it all, seen it all - been there, did that.
> But.
> Then it tricks me.
> In the most wonderful way.
> Again!
> 
> Yes today was one of those days.
> 
> Our LJ friend Madts, had written me that he was coming to Denmark, in fact he has Danish roots and was here to visit Family.
> Yes and then me - Madts meets Mads. ;-)
> 
> I was sitting outside my workshop when he came walking down the street, and we both knew right away who we were looking at - perhaps there are something in the eyes of Lumberjocks, except from sawdust…
> 
> We went in to the shop and fell into talk, I learned a lot about Madts, geologist, sailor, sail maker, woodworker, designer and much more.
> A man full of life and with an interesting story (wish we had more time).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, Madts and Mads on the street in front of my workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a talk and some espresso in the cups Madts opened up his bag and gave me this wonderful plane hammer he had made for me.
> Do I need to say I love it!
> So yes I was really happy and surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But just as I thought Things could not get any better, he had another trick up the sleeve, and this one left me speechless - it do not happen so often. ;-)
> A Nice ash plane.
> I have enjoyed this beautiful plane some time back on Madts' blog.
> Never dreamed I should one day be the Lucky owner of one of these.
> The design suits me perfect, since I like to pull the plane more and more after I started using Japanese planes.
> This plane Works both ways perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also comes with an alternative to the wedge, but I love the wedge.
> Madts was so clever that he brought me a key, since he was aware mine would be metric (I love the fact he thought about this).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the iron!
> That's sexy.
> 1/4 inch of 01 Tool steel.
> This bastard will eat the wood.
> Again it reminds me of the Japanese planes, only they have irons like that, it makes even the high end Stanley type planes look like toys even fitted with upgrade irons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madts had to leave much too fast, I really enjoyed his Company, but his wife was waiting with a book at a local cafe and he had plenty of plans for his stay.
> So as soon as he left, I ran into the shop Again, set up the plane with the wonderful hammer and placed a piece of wood on the bench.
> Swiiirpppp.
> Wood touching Wood.
> Meditation like.
> The iron slicing of the Wood, effortless, like a knife in butter.
> Shaves, shaves, shaves, shaves - stop MaFe!
> But why?
> I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the surface this plane leaves behind.
> No card scraper needed.
> Sandpaper would be kind of a joke here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice even shaves.
> Witness of a flat sole and a straight Sharp iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the smile on my face as I look at Madts.
> I think it tells me all of the joy I had today.
> 
> Thank you Madts.
> For your wonderful visit.
> Sharing your story with me.
> The surprises in your bag.
> 
> It will be a day to remember, and I will think of this day each time the plane makes shaves and I have a feeling it will become a favorite in the shop from today.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts to you and your family,*
> Mads


Great story. Thanks for sharing! When I win the lottery I will buy everyone a ticket and we'll get together somewhere…


----------



## Kentuk55

mafe said:


> *Mads meets Madts - LJ visit from Texas.*
> 
> *Mads meets Madts - visit from Texas.*
> And a really nice ash…
> 
> Sometimes life for me is such a wonder.
> Like it never stops surprising me.
> Amaze me.
> I think I must have tried it all, seen it all - been there, did that.
> But.
> Then it tricks me.
> In the most wonderful way.
> Again!
> 
> Yes today was one of those days.
> 
> Our LJ friend Madts, had written me that he was coming to Denmark, in fact he has Danish roots and was here to visit Family.
> Yes and then me - Madts meets Mads. ;-)
> 
> I was sitting outside my workshop when he came walking down the street, and we both knew right away who we were looking at - perhaps there are something in the eyes of Lumberjocks, except from sawdust…
> 
> We went in to the shop and fell into talk, I learned a lot about Madts, geologist, sailor, sail maker, woodworker, designer and much more.
> A man full of life and with an interesting story (wish we had more time).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, Madts and Mads on the street in front of my workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a talk and some espresso in the cups Madts opened up his bag and gave me this wonderful plane hammer he had made for me.
> Do I need to say I love it!
> So yes I was really happy and surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But just as I thought Things could not get any better, he had another trick up the sleeve, and this one left me speechless - it do not happen so often. ;-)
> A Nice ash plane.
> I have enjoyed this beautiful plane some time back on Madts' blog.
> Never dreamed I should one day be the Lucky owner of one of these.
> The design suits me perfect, since I like to pull the plane more and more after I started using Japanese planes.
> This plane Works both ways perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also comes with an alternative to the wedge, but I love the wedge.
> Madts was so clever that he brought me a key, since he was aware mine would be metric (I love the fact he thought about this).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the iron!
> That's sexy.
> 1/4 inch of 01 Tool steel.
> This bastard will eat the wood.
> Again it reminds me of the Japanese planes, only they have irons like that, it makes even the high end Stanley type planes look like toys even fitted with upgrade irons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madts had to leave much too fast, I really enjoyed his Company, but his wife was waiting with a book at a local cafe and he had plenty of plans for his stay.
> So as soon as he left, I ran into the shop Again, set up the plane with the wonderful hammer and placed a piece of wood on the bench.
> Swiiirpppp.
> Wood touching Wood.
> Meditation like.
> The iron slicing of the Wood, effortless, like a knife in butter.
> Shaves, shaves, shaves, shaves - stop MaFe!
> But why?
> I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the surface this plane leaves behind.
> No card scraper needed.
> Sandpaper would be kind of a joke here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice even shaves.
> Witness of a flat sole and a straight Sharp iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the smile on my face as I look at Madts.
> I think it tells me all of the joy I had today.
> 
> Thank you Madts.
> For your wonderful visit.
> Sharing your story with me.
> The surprises in your bag.
> 
> It will be a day to remember, and I will think of this day each time the plane makes shaves and I have a feeling it will become a favorite in the shop from today.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts to you and your family,*
> Mads


Moments to remember. Nice.


----------



## PaBull

mafe said:


> *Mads meets Madts - LJ visit from Texas.*
> 
> *Mads meets Madts - visit from Texas.*
> And a really nice ash…
> 
> Sometimes life for me is such a wonder.
> Like it never stops surprising me.
> Amaze me.
> I think I must have tried it all, seen it all - been there, did that.
> But.
> Then it tricks me.
> In the most wonderful way.
> Again!
> 
> Yes today was one of those days.
> 
> Our LJ friend Madts, had written me that he was coming to Denmark, in fact he has Danish roots and was here to visit Family.
> Yes and then me - Madts meets Mads. ;-)
> 
> I was sitting outside my workshop when he came walking down the street, and we both knew right away who we were looking at - perhaps there are something in the eyes of Lumberjocks, except from sawdust…
> 
> We went in to the shop and fell into talk, I learned a lot about Madts, geologist, sailor, sail maker, woodworker, designer and much more.
> A man full of life and with an interesting story (wish we had more time).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, Madts and Mads on the street in front of my workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a talk and some espresso in the cups Madts opened up his bag and gave me this wonderful plane hammer he had made for me.
> Do I need to say I love it!
> So yes I was really happy and surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But just as I thought Things could not get any better, he had another trick up the sleeve, and this one left me speechless - it do not happen so often. ;-)
> A Nice ash plane.
> I have enjoyed this beautiful plane some time back on Madts' blog.
> Never dreamed I should one day be the Lucky owner of one of these.
> The design suits me perfect, since I like to pull the plane more and more after I started using Japanese planes.
> This plane Works both ways perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also comes with an alternative to the wedge, but I love the wedge.
> Madts was so clever that he brought me a key, since he was aware mine would be metric (I love the fact he thought about this).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the iron!
> That's sexy.
> 1/4 inch of 01 Tool steel.
> This bastard will eat the wood.
> Again it reminds me of the Japanese planes, only they have irons like that, it makes even the high end Stanley type planes look like toys even fitted with upgrade irons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madts had to leave much too fast, I really enjoyed his Company, but his wife was waiting with a book at a local cafe and he had plenty of plans for his stay.
> So as soon as he left, I ran into the shop Again, set up the plane with the wonderful hammer and placed a piece of wood on the bench.
> Swiiirpppp.
> Wood touching Wood.
> Meditation like.
> The iron slicing of the Wood, effortless, like a knife in butter.
> Shaves, shaves, shaves, shaves - stop MaFe!
> But why?
> I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the surface this plane leaves behind.
> No card scraper needed.
> Sandpaper would be kind of a joke here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice even shaves.
> Witness of a flat sole and a straight Sharp iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the smile on my face as I look at Madts.
> I think it tells me all of the joy I had today.
> 
> Thank you Madts.
> For your wonderful visit.
> Sharing your story with me.
> The surprises in your bag.
> 
> It will be a day to remember, and I will think of this day each time the plane makes shaves and I have a feeling it will become a favorite in the shop from today.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts to you and your family,*
> Mads


Mads, what a wonderful story. 
What a plane MADNESS in Denmark.
Pb.


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Mads meets Madts - LJ visit from Texas.*
> 
> *Mads meets Madts - visit from Texas.*
> And a really nice ash…
> 
> Sometimes life for me is such a wonder.
> Like it never stops surprising me.
> Amaze me.
> I think I must have tried it all, seen it all - been there, did that.
> But.
> Then it tricks me.
> In the most wonderful way.
> Again!
> 
> Yes today was one of those days.
> 
> Our LJ friend Madts, had written me that he was coming to Denmark, in fact he has Danish roots and was here to visit Family.
> Yes and then me - Madts meets Mads. ;-)
> 
> I was sitting outside my workshop when he came walking down the street, and we both knew right away who we were looking at - perhaps there are something in the eyes of Lumberjocks, except from sawdust…
> 
> We went in to the shop and fell into talk, I learned a lot about Madts, geologist, sailor, sail maker, woodworker, designer and much more.
> A man full of life and with an interesting story (wish we had more time).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, Madts and Mads on the street in front of my workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a talk and some espresso in the cups Madts opened up his bag and gave me this wonderful plane hammer he had made for me.
> Do I need to say I love it!
> So yes I was really happy and surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But just as I thought Things could not get any better, he had another trick up the sleeve, and this one left me speechless - it do not happen so often. ;-)
> A Nice ash plane.
> I have enjoyed this beautiful plane some time back on Madts' blog.
> Never dreamed I should one day be the Lucky owner of one of these.
> The design suits me perfect, since I like to pull the plane more and more after I started using Japanese planes.
> This plane Works both ways perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also comes with an alternative to the wedge, but I love the wedge.
> Madts was so clever that he brought me a key, since he was aware mine would be metric (I love the fact he thought about this).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the iron!
> That's sexy.
> 1/4 inch of 01 Tool steel.
> This bastard will eat the wood.
> Again it reminds me of the Japanese planes, only they have irons like that, it makes even the high end Stanley type planes look like toys even fitted with upgrade irons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madts had to leave much too fast, I really enjoyed his Company, but his wife was waiting with a book at a local cafe and he had plenty of plans for his stay.
> So as soon as he left, I ran into the shop Again, set up the plane with the wonderful hammer and placed a piece of wood on the bench.
> Swiiirpppp.
> Wood touching Wood.
> Meditation like.
> The iron slicing of the Wood, effortless, like a knife in butter.
> Shaves, shaves, shaves, shaves - stop MaFe!
> But why?
> I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the surface this plane leaves behind.
> No card scraper needed.
> Sandpaper would be kind of a joke here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice even shaves.
> Witness of a flat sole and a straight Sharp iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the smile on my face as I look at Madts.
> I think it tells me all of the joy I had today.
> 
> Thank you Madts.
> For your wonderful visit.
> Sharing your story with me.
> The surprises in your bag.
> 
> It will be a day to remember, and I will think of this day each time the plane makes shaves and I have a feeling it will become a favorite in the shop from today.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts to you and your family,*
> Mads


Hi Guys,
Thank you all for the comments full of smiles and kindness.
I still smile my self from the visit, it was a good moment and now I look forward to soon make some more shavings with that wonderful plane.
I have been kind of busy, got some work, I week of Holiday in Croatia, a week of Holiday in Denmark, but most of all play with my new wooden frame kayak. ;-)
It is wonderful summer here in Denmark now.
Hope life is sweet to you all.
Best thoughts from my Heart,
Mads


----------



## ArlinEastman

mafe said:


> *Mads meets Madts - LJ visit from Texas.*
> 
> *Mads meets Madts - visit from Texas.*
> And a really nice ash…
> 
> Sometimes life for me is such a wonder.
> Like it never stops surprising me.
> Amaze me.
> I think I must have tried it all, seen it all - been there, did that.
> But.
> Then it tricks me.
> In the most wonderful way.
> Again!
> 
> Yes today was one of those days.
> 
> Our LJ friend Madts, had written me that he was coming to Denmark, in fact he has Danish roots and was here to visit Family.
> Yes and then me - Madts meets Mads. ;-)
> 
> I was sitting outside my workshop when he came walking down the street, and we both knew right away who we were looking at - perhaps there are something in the eyes of Lumberjocks, except from sawdust…
> 
> We went in to the shop and fell into talk, I learned a lot about Madts, geologist, sailor, sail maker, woodworker, designer and much more.
> A man full of life and with an interesting story (wish we had more time).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, Madts and Mads on the street in front of my workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a talk and some espresso in the cups Madts opened up his bag and gave me this wonderful plane hammer he had made for me.
> Do I need to say I love it!
> So yes I was really happy and surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But just as I thought Things could not get any better, he had another trick up the sleeve, and this one left me speechless - it do not happen so often. ;-)
> A Nice ash plane.
> I have enjoyed this beautiful plane some time back on Madts' blog.
> Never dreamed I should one day be the Lucky owner of one of these.
> The design suits me perfect, since I like to pull the plane more and more after I started using Japanese planes.
> This plane Works both ways perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also comes with an alternative to the wedge, but I love the wedge.
> Madts was so clever that he brought me a key, since he was aware mine would be metric (I love the fact he thought about this).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the iron!
> That's sexy.
> 1/4 inch of 01 Tool steel.
> This bastard will eat the wood.
> Again it reminds me of the Japanese planes, only they have irons like that, it makes even the high end Stanley type planes look like toys even fitted with upgrade irons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madts had to leave much too fast, I really enjoyed his Company, but his wife was waiting with a book at a local cafe and he had plenty of plans for his stay.
> So as soon as he left, I ran into the shop Again, set up the plane with the wonderful hammer and placed a piece of wood on the bench.
> Swiiirpppp.
> Wood touching Wood.
> Meditation like.
> The iron slicing of the Wood, effortless, like a knife in butter.
> Shaves, shaves, shaves, shaves - stop MaFe!
> But why?
> I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the surface this plane leaves behind.
> No card scraper needed.
> Sandpaper would be kind of a joke here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice even shaves.
> Witness of a flat sole and a straight Sharp iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the smile on my face as I look at Madts.
> I think it tells me all of the joy I had today.
> 
> Thank you Madts.
> For your wonderful visit.
> Sharing your story with me.
> The surprises in your bag.
> 
> It will be a day to remember, and I will think of this day each time the plane makes shaves and I have a feeling it will become a favorite in the shop from today.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts to you and your family,*
> Mads


That is just wonderful for the both of you buddy. I like hearing when this happens. 

Arlin


----------



## mochoa

mafe said:


> *Mads meets Madts - LJ visit from Texas.*
> 
> *Mads meets Madts - visit from Texas.*
> And a really nice ash…
> 
> Sometimes life for me is such a wonder.
> Like it never stops surprising me.
> Amaze me.
> I think I must have tried it all, seen it all - been there, did that.
> But.
> Then it tricks me.
> In the most wonderful way.
> Again!
> 
> Yes today was one of those days.
> 
> Our LJ friend Madts, had written me that he was coming to Denmark, in fact he has Danish roots and was here to visit Family.
> Yes and then me - Madts meets Mads. ;-)
> 
> I was sitting outside my workshop when he came walking down the street, and we both knew right away who we were looking at - perhaps there are something in the eyes of Lumberjocks, except from sawdust…
> 
> We went in to the shop and fell into talk, I learned a lot about Madts, geologist, sailor, sail maker, woodworker, designer and much more.
> A man full of life and with an interesting story (wish we had more time).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, Madts and Mads on the street in front of my workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a talk and some espresso in the cups Madts opened up his bag and gave me this wonderful plane hammer he had made for me.
> Do I need to say I love it!
> So yes I was really happy and surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But just as I thought Things could not get any better, he had another trick up the sleeve, and this one left me speechless - it do not happen so often. ;-)
> A Nice ash plane.
> I have enjoyed this beautiful plane some time back on Madts' blog.
> Never dreamed I should one day be the Lucky owner of one of these.
> The design suits me perfect, since I like to pull the plane more and more after I started using Japanese planes.
> This plane Works both ways perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also comes with an alternative to the wedge, but I love the wedge.
> Madts was so clever that he brought me a key, since he was aware mine would be metric (I love the fact he thought about this).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the iron!
> That's sexy.
> 1/4 inch of 01 Tool steel.
> This bastard will eat the wood.
> Again it reminds me of the Japanese planes, only they have irons like that, it makes even the high end Stanley type planes look like toys even fitted with upgrade irons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madts had to leave much too fast, I really enjoyed his Company, but his wife was waiting with a book at a local cafe and he had plenty of plans for his stay.
> So as soon as he left, I ran into the shop Again, set up the plane with the wonderful hammer and placed a piece of wood on the bench.
> Swiiirpppp.
> Wood touching Wood.
> Meditation like.
> The iron slicing of the Wood, effortless, like a knife in butter.
> Shaves, shaves, shaves, shaves - stop MaFe!
> But why?
> I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the surface this plane leaves behind.
> No card scraper needed.
> Sandpaper would be kind of a joke here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice even shaves.
> Witness of a flat sole and a straight Sharp iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the smile on my face as I look at Madts.
> I think it tells me all of the joy I had today.
> 
> Thank you Madts.
> For your wonderful visit.
> Sharing your story with me.
> The surprises in your bag.
> 
> It will be a day to remember, and I will think of this day each time the plane makes shaves and I have a feeling it will become a favorite in the shop from today.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts to you and your family,*
> Mads


Fantastic story!


----------



## mafe

*A trip to Scotland, MaFe meets Jamie - visiting my friend Jamie Speirs.*

*A trip to Scotland, MaFe meets Jamie*
Visiting my friend Jamie Speirs.

This is a short picture story of a wonderful travel I just ended last week.
First a visit to Ireland and then Scotland.
The blog will be followed up by blogs about projects I did as I was in Scotland.

My sister is married to an American General Consul and they are stationed in Belfast, so when I decided to go and visit her, I contacted our LJ buddy Jamie and asked him what he thought about me coming for a visit on my way back to Denmark. Jamie opened his doors right away and invited me to come and stay. My travel was a wee bit on its way, but at the end I finally managed to make all the ends meet and took off for Ireland.

*First Ireland, Belfast:*









This is what I always dreamed about seeing, the coastline of Ireland.
A Google map here: http://goo.gl/maps/FqiXQ









And here I was all of a sudden, with Sam (my sister's dog) and a good dark Irish beer.
Sometimes I feel life is so amazing, that I find it hard to keep up, lucky I am.









I will not make a travel blog, but Belfast is also an interesting city, quite real, an authentic pulse, a little rough, only 300.000 of population, like life goes its own way and most of the city quite rough and not all like this picture.









When you move around you can watch the flags, to see if it is a Catholic or Protestant area and this is still a sad reality of Ireland.









Many meetings have been held in these pubs, and again choose one with the right flag if you are religious.
http://www.yelp.co.uk/biz/rex-bar-belfast









Did someone say Flatiron building…
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flatiron_Building









Like mother - so daughter…









In these docks Titanic was build, and the ship here is a sister ship from the same builder.
In the background the new pride of Belfast, the Titanic museum. 
http://www.titanicbelfast.com/









Ohhh yes and my beautiful sister with her wonderful dog Sam.
Thank you for a wonderful visit.









Woodworking… Naaa, not too much, but I did see this wonderful guy in the local forest.
And with him I say goodbye to Ireland and take the boat over the sea to Scotland from Belfast to Cairnryan - Ayr to Waterside Patna where Jamie lives.

*Scotland, :*
Google map: http://goo.gl/maps/x4dx4









Here Jamie's wonderful house in Waterside Patna.
http://goo.gl/maps/MC5xQ









Here we are, I tried to steal a seat in Jamie's wheelchair, what a cute couple of Lumber Jerks we are, lol.
Jamie and I have been on the mail for a few years now, talking about life, woman, kids, tools, wood and all that touched our hearts, so I was more than happy to finally get to meet this really special man. 
I knew even before my arrival, that this would not just be a visit, but the beginning of something more.









The grass really is greener in Scotland and sun is something you run for, when it is there.









Wondering if this was why Jamie moved here…









Small houses on a row in the nearby city.









I enjoyed my breakfast and a moment of meditation outside the front door in the morning.
Became quite fond of eggrolls and loved the time on one of Jamie's meditation stools.









Jamie's house is a run of wonderful people, this says a lot about Jamie, people with the heart on the right spot and care for each other. Her Gordon, he is kind of Jamie's right wing, a good turner and like a detective, he can find everything in Jamie's workshop.









Ohhh yes and these sweet ladies, they were always happy to see me.
Jamie's house is also dogs.









And this guy.









This is Scottish pie and yes another resident of the house, I called her my little princess.
While I was here I also had the chance to try the famous haggis, and actually loved it.









Of course fish also.









Jamie and his bride is Buddhist and so they have a prayer room for them and all the guests arriving to this house full of love and open arms. I turned a little stick for the big meditation bell as a thank you back for the moments I spend in the room.









When I arrived in Ayr (where the Spiers hand planes were made), I noticed this: the wee nook, Jamie always use this wee word and it has now become one of my favorite words too. 
http://goo.gl/maps/hJhMV









The view from my fine room.
The lawn is a bowling club, yes they play outdoors on grass here, that is a wee bit cool.









Ok, I'll not explode.









Just visited the local steam locomotive museum a couple of times, quite interesting and I even had a tour in a steam train.









Here a little woodworking inspiration.









And this is the floorboard sawhorse.
It was tradition that the carpenters when working on a house, build one or two of these as worktable on site.
They are brilliantly simple.
Can be made stronger with a board under the top plank also.
All you need is a floorboard and a handful of nails.









It gives a fine place for storage of tools and nails.
I found this one in an abandoned factory building.









Jamie have a huge book and magazine collection, so when I was not busy, I was reading and once in a while took a picture of a favorite page.
This one inspired me to go and turn some wedges, this I will post later.









A part of life in the house is tea time, this was around the big table, and always a wonderful moment with room for talk's quietness. Here with Tharchin and Jamie.









Another visit to the old factory.









I have a thing with old buildings, there is a wonderful reality in this reality, that nature slowly claims back what we have borrowed.









I also had time to take a small hike.
A day out by Loch Doon, with my new gear, walking boots, back pack, sleeping bag and a hammock.
(Gear is much cheaper in UK than in Denmark).
Google map: http://goo.gl/maps/zp5yD









Look at the shadow, it is me walking a tall aqua duct.









Please enjoy the light, it was such a beautiful day.









After three hours of walk, I found the perfect spot and it was time to put up the hammock and make camp for the night. Dam I love that hammock.









Here on my test sleep in my sister's garden, it was raining cats and dogs and I was dry and warm inside.
Think this is going to a close travel companion.









Loch Doon from where I set camp.









The day after I was picked up by the loch by this beautiful woman (inside out), Ros. 
Ros gave me the name: The man with the hat, who sleeps in the trees.
Please notice what she has in her hand bag. ;-)









No it was not in this car, just a wonderful couple I saw by the local gas station.









Jamie's workshop, where I spend a lot of hours during my ten days stay.
Notice the tool cabinet in the back, Jamie's, this will also be subject to a blog.









I loved to be in the shop, and also Jamie gave me a name: the happy monkey, since I was so happy when I was there playing with wood (here wearing Jamie's South African carpenter's hat).
And the dogs were often there for a kiss and a hug.
Actually I think they would have loved to call me the Lollypop.









Jamie's wonderful wife Shirley was more willing to be kissed by the dogs (and Jamie), in fact she loves those dogs.
Shirley took me in, as an if I belonged there and so I felt completely at home, thank you.









Another of Jamie's friends Arthur, he is also a part of the house and are a fine woodworker too.
He helps out Jamie and makes spoons too.









Here Ryan, that some of you have seen before in Jamie's posts.
Ryan and I shared a fine day making spoons, my first fully hand carved spoon, it was great fun to carve it and I enjoyed the time with Ryan. Ryan made a really fine spoon.
I will post my spoon later.









I also had the chance to visit Ronnie.
He has a pole lathe and love green woodworking.
So I got the chance to spin it and this was great fun, I have to make me one of these.
Recorded some video, that will become a blog with a few pictures also (lots of work to do).









Finally I will let the blog end with this picture.
Jamie and I shared a fine moment in the shop, where he showed me all his hand planes, and I admired his beautiful Spiers of Ayr smoother, that once was his fathers, next plane I picked up was another Spiers of Ayr smoother, this one Jamie told me had belonged to his uncle and I was completely in love with it. As we were about to move on to talk about the next plane, Jamie told me that this Smoother was now mine, I was almost not able to understand it, so I was like in a coma for a moment, and then I think I looked like a small child on Christmas evening. The next days they all laughed a wee bit of me, since I never left it, it was with me where ever I went, even on the night table when I was sleeping. I spend some wonderful time giving it life again, cleaning, oiling, flattening, polishing and sharpening this beauty and finally making shaves. 
It is with no doubt the most beautiful plane I own, a piece of art and craft.
Thank you so much for this beautiful plane Jamie, I sit and look at it at this moment and feel so lucky.
(Yes you guessed right, material for another blog).

The last day I spend alone in the shop, since Jamie needed to go to the hospital (he is now home again and fine), and this day I spend building a Japanese plane, but this will be posted soon. ;-)

So, it is time to say goodbye now.
To say thank you to Ryan, Tharchin, Arthur, Gordon Ronnie and beautiful Ros - for taking me in, and making me feel as welcome as I have always been there, you are all special and real humans.

Jamie and Shirley I think you could feel how much I enjoyed to be in your house, to be in this wonderful atmosphere of love that are around you. I am so proud to have felt you love and refused to say goodbye, since this was just the first time we meet. Love you.

*Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
Mads


----------



## KentS

mafe said:


> *A trip to Scotland, MaFe meets Jamie - visiting my friend Jamie Speirs.*
> 
> *A trip to Scotland, MaFe meets Jamie*
> Visiting my friend Jamie Speirs.
> 
> This is a short picture story of a wonderful travel I just ended last week.
> First a visit to Ireland and then Scotland.
> The blog will be followed up by blogs about projects I did as I was in Scotland.
> 
> My sister is married to an American General Consul and they are stationed in Belfast, so when I decided to go and visit her, I contacted our LJ buddy Jamie and asked him what he thought about me coming for a visit on my way back to Denmark. Jamie opened his doors right away and invited me to come and stay. My travel was a wee bit on its way, but at the end I finally managed to make all the ends meet and took off for Ireland.
> 
> *First Ireland, Belfast:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I always dreamed about seeing, the coastline of Ireland.
> A Google map here: http://goo.gl/maps/FqiXQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here I was all of a sudden, with Sam (my sister's dog) and a good dark Irish beer.
> Sometimes I feel life is so amazing, that I find it hard to keep up, lucky I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not make a travel blog, but Belfast is also an interesting city, quite real, an authentic pulse, a little rough, only 300.000 of population, like life goes its own way and most of the city quite rough and not all like this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you move around you can watch the flags, to see if it is a Catholic or Protestant area and this is still a sad reality of Ireland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many meetings have been held in these pubs, and again choose one with the right flag if you are religious.
> http://www.yelp.co.uk/biz/rex-bar-belfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone say Flatiron building…
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flatiron_Building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like mother - so daughter…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In these docks Titanic was build, and the ship here is a sister ship from the same builder.
> In the background the new pride of Belfast, the Titanic museum.
> http://www.titanicbelfast.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and my beautiful sister with her wonderful dog Sam.
> Thank you for a wonderful visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woodworking… Naaa, not too much, but I did see this wonderful guy in the local forest.
> And with him I say goodbye to Ireland and take the boat over the sea to Scotland from Belfast to Cairnryan - Ayr to Waterside Patna where Jamie lives.
> 
> *Scotland, :*
> Google map: http://goo.gl/maps/x4dx4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Jamie's wonderful house in Waterside Patna.
> http://goo.gl/maps/MC5xQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, I tried to steal a seat in Jamie's wheelchair, what a cute couple of Lumber Jerks we are, lol.
> Jamie and I have been on the mail for a few years now, talking about life, woman, kids, tools, wood and all that touched our hearts, so I was more than happy to finally get to meet this really special man.
> I knew even before my arrival, that this would not just be a visit, but the beginning of something more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The grass really is greener in Scotland and sun is something you run for, when it is there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering if this was why Jamie moved here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small houses on a row in the nearby city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed my breakfast and a moment of meditation outside the front door in the morning.
> Became quite fond of eggrolls and loved the time on one of Jamie's meditation stools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's house is a run of wonderful people, this says a lot about Jamie, people with the heart on the right spot and care for each other. Her Gordon, he is kind of Jamie's right wing, a good turner and like a detective, he can find everything in Jamie's workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and these sweet ladies, they were always happy to see me.
> Jamie's house is also dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Scottish pie and yes another resident of the house, I called her my little princess.
> While I was here I also had the chance to try the famous haggis, and actually loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course fish also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie and his bride is Buddhist and so they have a prayer room for them and all the guests arriving to this house full of love and open arms. I turned a little stick for the big meditation bell as a thank you back for the moments I spend in the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I arrived in Ayr (where the Spiers hand planes were made), I noticed this: the wee nook, Jamie always use this wee word and it has now become one of my favorite words too.
> http://goo.gl/maps/hJhMV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view from my fine room.
> The lawn is a bowling club, yes they play outdoors on grass here, that is a wee bit cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll not explode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just visited the local steam locomotive museum a couple of times, quite interesting and I even had a tour in a steam train.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here a little woodworking inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the floorboard sawhorse.
> It was tradition that the carpenters when working on a house, build one or two of these as worktable on site.
> They are brilliantly simple.
> Can be made stronger with a board under the top plank also.
> All you need is a floorboard and a handful of nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gives a fine place for storage of tools and nails.
> I found this one in an abandoned factory building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie have a huge book and magazine collection, so when I was not busy, I was reading and once in a while took a picture of a favorite page.
> This one inspired me to go and turn some wedges, this I will post later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A part of life in the house is tea time, this was around the big table, and always a wonderful moment with room for talk's quietness. Here with Tharchin and Jamie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another visit to the old factory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a thing with old buildings, there is a wonderful reality in this reality, that nature slowly claims back what we have borrowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had time to take a small hike.
> A day out by Loch Doon, with my new gear, walking boots, back pack, sleeping bag and a hammock.
> (Gear is much cheaper in UK than in Denmark).
> Google map: http://goo.gl/maps/zp5yD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the shadow, it is me walking a tall aqua duct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please enjoy the light, it was such a beautiful day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After three hours of walk, I found the perfect spot and it was time to put up the hammock and make camp for the night. Dam I love that hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here on my test sleep in my sister's garden, it was raining cats and dogs and I was dry and warm inside.
> Think this is going to a close travel companion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loch Doon from where I set camp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The day after I was picked up by the loch by this beautiful woman (inside out), Ros.
> Ros gave me the name: The man with the hat, who sleeps in the trees.
> Please notice what she has in her hand bag. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it was not in this car, just a wonderful couple I saw by the local gas station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's workshop, where I spend a lot of hours during my ten days stay.
> Notice the tool cabinet in the back, Jamie's, this will also be subject to a blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved to be in the shop, and also Jamie gave me a name: the happy monkey, since I was so happy when I was there playing with wood (here wearing Jamie's South African carpenter's hat).
> And the dogs were often there for a kiss and a hug.
> Actually I think they would have loved to call me the Lollypop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's wonderful wife Shirley was more willing to be kissed by the dogs (and Jamie), in fact she loves those dogs.
> Shirley took me in, as an if I belonged there and so I felt completely at home, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another of Jamie's friends Arthur, he is also a part of the house and are a fine woodworker too.
> He helps out Jamie and makes spoons too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Ryan, that some of you have seen before in Jamie's posts.
> Ryan and I shared a fine day making spoons, my first fully hand carved spoon, it was great fun to carve it and I enjoyed the time with Ryan. Ryan made a really fine spoon.
> I will post my spoon later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had the chance to visit Ronnie.
> He has a pole lathe and love green woodworking.
> So I got the chance to spin it and this was great fun, I have to make me one of these.
> Recorded some video, that will become a blog with a few pictures also (lots of work to do).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I will let the blog end with this picture.
> Jamie and I shared a fine moment in the shop, where he showed me all his hand planes, and I admired his beautiful Spiers of Ayr smoother, that once was his fathers, next plane I picked up was another Spiers of Ayr smoother, this one Jamie told me had belonged to his uncle and I was completely in love with it. As we were about to move on to talk about the next plane, Jamie told me that this Smoother was now mine, I was almost not able to understand it, so I was like in a coma for a moment, and then I think I looked like a small child on Christmas evening. The next days they all laughed a wee bit of me, since I never left it, it was with me where ever I went, even on the night table when I was sleeping. I spend some wonderful time giving it life again, cleaning, oiling, flattening, polishing and sharpening this beauty and finally making shaves.
> It is with no doubt the most beautiful plane I own, a piece of art and craft.
> Thank you so much for this beautiful plane Jamie, I sit and look at it at this moment and feel so lucky.
> (Yes you guessed right, material for another blog).
> 
> The last day I spend alone in the shop, since Jamie needed to go to the hospital (he is now home again and fine), and this day I spend building a Japanese plane, but this will be posted soon. ;-)
> 
> So, it is time to say goodbye now.
> To say thank you to Ryan, Tharchin, Arthur, Gordon Ronnie and beautiful Ros - for taking me in, and making me feel as welcome as I have always been there, you are all special and real humans.
> 
> Jamie and Shirley I think you could feel how much I enjoyed to be in your house, to be in this wonderful atmosphere of love that are around you. I am so proud to have felt you love and refused to say goodbye, since this was just the first time we meet. Love you.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Enjoyed the blog

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SPalm

mafe said:


> *A trip to Scotland, MaFe meets Jamie - visiting my friend Jamie Speirs.*
> 
> *A trip to Scotland, MaFe meets Jamie*
> Visiting my friend Jamie Speirs.
> 
> This is a short picture story of a wonderful travel I just ended last week.
> First a visit to Ireland and then Scotland.
> The blog will be followed up by blogs about projects I did as I was in Scotland.
> 
> My sister is married to an American General Consul and they are stationed in Belfast, so when I decided to go and visit her, I contacted our LJ buddy Jamie and asked him what he thought about me coming for a visit on my way back to Denmark. Jamie opened his doors right away and invited me to come and stay. My travel was a wee bit on its way, but at the end I finally managed to make all the ends meet and took off for Ireland.
> 
> *First Ireland, Belfast:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I always dreamed about seeing, the coastline of Ireland.
> A Google map here: http://goo.gl/maps/FqiXQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here I was all of a sudden, with Sam (my sister's dog) and a good dark Irish beer.
> Sometimes I feel life is so amazing, that I find it hard to keep up, lucky I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not make a travel blog, but Belfast is also an interesting city, quite real, an authentic pulse, a little rough, only 300.000 of population, like life goes its own way and most of the city quite rough and not all like this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you move around you can watch the flags, to see if it is a Catholic or Protestant area and this is still a sad reality of Ireland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many meetings have been held in these pubs, and again choose one with the right flag if you are religious.
> http://www.yelp.co.uk/biz/rex-bar-belfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone say Flatiron building…
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flatiron_Building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like mother - so daughter…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In these docks Titanic was build, and the ship here is a sister ship from the same builder.
> In the background the new pride of Belfast, the Titanic museum.
> http://www.titanicbelfast.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and my beautiful sister with her wonderful dog Sam.
> Thank you for a wonderful visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woodworking… Naaa, not too much, but I did see this wonderful guy in the local forest.
> And with him I say goodbye to Ireland and take the boat over the sea to Scotland from Belfast to Cairnryan - Ayr to Waterside Patna where Jamie lives.
> 
> *Scotland, :*
> Google map: http://goo.gl/maps/x4dx4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Jamie's wonderful house in Waterside Patna.
> http://goo.gl/maps/MC5xQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, I tried to steal a seat in Jamie's wheelchair, what a cute couple of Lumber Jerks we are, lol.
> Jamie and I have been on the mail for a few years now, talking about life, woman, kids, tools, wood and all that touched our hearts, so I was more than happy to finally get to meet this really special man.
> I knew even before my arrival, that this would not just be a visit, but the beginning of something more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The grass really is greener in Scotland and sun is something you run for, when it is there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering if this was why Jamie moved here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small houses on a row in the nearby city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed my breakfast and a moment of meditation outside the front door in the morning.
> Became quite fond of eggrolls and loved the time on one of Jamie's meditation stools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's house is a run of wonderful people, this says a lot about Jamie, people with the heart on the right spot and care for each other. Her Gordon, he is kind of Jamie's right wing, a good turner and like a detective, he can find everything in Jamie's workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and these sweet ladies, they were always happy to see me.
> Jamie's house is also dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Scottish pie and yes another resident of the house, I called her my little princess.
> While I was here I also had the chance to try the famous haggis, and actually loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course fish also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie and his bride is Buddhist and so they have a prayer room for them and all the guests arriving to this house full of love and open arms. I turned a little stick for the big meditation bell as a thank you back for the moments I spend in the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I arrived in Ayr (where the Spiers hand planes were made), I noticed this: the wee nook, Jamie always use this wee word and it has now become one of my favorite words too.
> http://goo.gl/maps/hJhMV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view from my fine room.
> The lawn is a bowling club, yes they play outdoors on grass here, that is a wee bit cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll not explode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just visited the local steam locomotive museum a couple of times, quite interesting and I even had a tour in a steam train.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here a little woodworking inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the floorboard sawhorse.
> It was tradition that the carpenters when working on a house, build one or two of these as worktable on site.
> They are brilliantly simple.
> Can be made stronger with a board under the top plank also.
> All you need is a floorboard and a handful of nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gives a fine place for storage of tools and nails.
> I found this one in an abandoned factory building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie have a huge book and magazine collection, so when I was not busy, I was reading and once in a while took a picture of a favorite page.
> This one inspired me to go and turn some wedges, this I will post later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A part of life in the house is tea time, this was around the big table, and always a wonderful moment with room for talk's quietness. Here with Tharchin and Jamie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another visit to the old factory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a thing with old buildings, there is a wonderful reality in this reality, that nature slowly claims back what we have borrowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had time to take a small hike.
> A day out by Loch Doon, with my new gear, walking boots, back pack, sleeping bag and a hammock.
> (Gear is much cheaper in UK than in Denmark).
> Google map: http://goo.gl/maps/zp5yD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the shadow, it is me walking a tall aqua duct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please enjoy the light, it was such a beautiful day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After three hours of walk, I found the perfect spot and it was time to put up the hammock and make camp for the night. Dam I love that hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here on my test sleep in my sister's garden, it was raining cats and dogs and I was dry and warm inside.
> Think this is going to a close travel companion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loch Doon from where I set camp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The day after I was picked up by the loch by this beautiful woman (inside out), Ros.
> Ros gave me the name: The man with the hat, who sleeps in the trees.
> Please notice what she has in her hand bag. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it was not in this car, just a wonderful couple I saw by the local gas station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's workshop, where I spend a lot of hours during my ten days stay.
> Notice the tool cabinet in the back, Jamie's, this will also be subject to a blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved to be in the shop, and also Jamie gave me a name: the happy monkey, since I was so happy when I was there playing with wood (here wearing Jamie's South African carpenter's hat).
> And the dogs were often there for a kiss and a hug.
> Actually I think they would have loved to call me the Lollypop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's wonderful wife Shirley was more willing to be kissed by the dogs (and Jamie), in fact she loves those dogs.
> Shirley took me in, as an if I belonged there and so I felt completely at home, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another of Jamie's friends Arthur, he is also a part of the house and are a fine woodworker too.
> He helps out Jamie and makes spoons too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Ryan, that some of you have seen before in Jamie's posts.
> Ryan and I shared a fine day making spoons, my first fully hand carved spoon, it was great fun to carve it and I enjoyed the time with Ryan. Ryan made a really fine spoon.
> I will post my spoon later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had the chance to visit Ronnie.
> He has a pole lathe and love green woodworking.
> So I got the chance to spin it and this was great fun, I have to make me one of these.
> Recorded some video, that will become a blog with a few pictures also (lots of work to do).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I will let the blog end with this picture.
> Jamie and I shared a fine moment in the shop, where he showed me all his hand planes, and I admired his beautiful Spiers of Ayr smoother, that once was his fathers, next plane I picked up was another Spiers of Ayr smoother, this one Jamie told me had belonged to his uncle and I was completely in love with it. As we were about to move on to talk about the next plane, Jamie told me that this Smoother was now mine, I was almost not able to understand it, so I was like in a coma for a moment, and then I think I looked like a small child on Christmas evening. The next days they all laughed a wee bit of me, since I never left it, it was with me where ever I went, even on the night table when I was sleeping. I spend some wonderful time giving it life again, cleaning, oiling, flattening, polishing and sharpening this beauty and finally making shaves.
> It is with no doubt the most beautiful plane I own, a piece of art and craft.
> Thank you so much for this beautiful plane Jamie, I sit and look at it at this moment and feel so lucky.
> (Yes you guessed right, material for another blog).
> 
> The last day I spend alone in the shop, since Jamie needed to go to the hospital (he is now home again and fine), and this day I spend building a Japanese plane, but this will be posted soon. ;-)
> 
> So, it is time to say goodbye now.
> To say thank you to Ryan, Tharchin, Arthur, Gordon Ronnie and beautiful Ros - for taking me in, and making me feel as welcome as I have always been there, you are all special and real humans.
> 
> Jamie and Shirley I think you could feel how much I enjoyed to be in your house, to be in this wonderful atmosphere of love that are around you. I am so proud to have felt you love and refused to say goodbye, since this was just the first time we meet. Love you.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


What a wonderful blog posting. What fun.
And I loved the mother daughter pic. Funny what we pass on to our kin.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## shipwright

mafe said:


> *A trip to Scotland, MaFe meets Jamie - visiting my friend Jamie Speirs.*
> 
> *A trip to Scotland, MaFe meets Jamie*
> Visiting my friend Jamie Speirs.
> 
> This is a short picture story of a wonderful travel I just ended last week.
> First a visit to Ireland and then Scotland.
> The blog will be followed up by blogs about projects I did as I was in Scotland.
> 
> My sister is married to an American General Consul and they are stationed in Belfast, so when I decided to go and visit her, I contacted our LJ buddy Jamie and asked him what he thought about me coming for a visit on my way back to Denmark. Jamie opened his doors right away and invited me to come and stay. My travel was a wee bit on its way, but at the end I finally managed to make all the ends meet and took off for Ireland.
> 
> *First Ireland, Belfast:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I always dreamed about seeing, the coastline of Ireland.
> A Google map here: http://goo.gl/maps/FqiXQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here I was all of a sudden, with Sam (my sister's dog) and a good dark Irish beer.
> Sometimes I feel life is so amazing, that I find it hard to keep up, lucky I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not make a travel blog, but Belfast is also an interesting city, quite real, an authentic pulse, a little rough, only 300.000 of population, like life goes its own way and most of the city quite rough and not all like this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you move around you can watch the flags, to see if it is a Catholic or Protestant area and this is still a sad reality of Ireland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many meetings have been held in these pubs, and again choose one with the right flag if you are religious.
> http://www.yelp.co.uk/biz/rex-bar-belfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone say Flatiron building…
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flatiron_Building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like mother - so daughter…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In these docks Titanic was build, and the ship here is a sister ship from the same builder.
> In the background the new pride of Belfast, the Titanic museum.
> http://www.titanicbelfast.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and my beautiful sister with her wonderful dog Sam.
> Thank you for a wonderful visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woodworking… Naaa, not too much, but I did see this wonderful guy in the local forest.
> And with him I say goodbye to Ireland and take the boat over the sea to Scotland from Belfast to Cairnryan - Ayr to Waterside Patna where Jamie lives.
> 
> *Scotland, :*
> Google map: http://goo.gl/maps/x4dx4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Jamie's wonderful house in Waterside Patna.
> http://goo.gl/maps/MC5xQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, I tried to steal a seat in Jamie's wheelchair, what a cute couple of Lumber Jerks we are, lol.
> Jamie and I have been on the mail for a few years now, talking about life, woman, kids, tools, wood and all that touched our hearts, so I was more than happy to finally get to meet this really special man.
> I knew even before my arrival, that this would not just be a visit, but the beginning of something more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The grass really is greener in Scotland and sun is something you run for, when it is there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering if this was why Jamie moved here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small houses on a row in the nearby city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed my breakfast and a moment of meditation outside the front door in the morning.
> Became quite fond of eggrolls and loved the time on one of Jamie's meditation stools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's house is a run of wonderful people, this says a lot about Jamie, people with the heart on the right spot and care for each other. Her Gordon, he is kind of Jamie's right wing, a good turner and like a detective, he can find everything in Jamie's workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and these sweet ladies, they were always happy to see me.
> Jamie's house is also dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Scottish pie and yes another resident of the house, I called her my little princess.
> While I was here I also had the chance to try the famous haggis, and actually loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course fish also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie and his bride is Buddhist and so they have a prayer room for them and all the guests arriving to this house full of love and open arms. I turned a little stick for the big meditation bell as a thank you back for the moments I spend in the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I arrived in Ayr (where the Spiers hand planes were made), I noticed this: the wee nook, Jamie always use this wee word and it has now become one of my favorite words too.
> http://goo.gl/maps/hJhMV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view from my fine room.
> The lawn is a bowling club, yes they play outdoors on grass here, that is a wee bit cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll not explode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just visited the local steam locomotive museum a couple of times, quite interesting and I even had a tour in a steam train.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here a little woodworking inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the floorboard sawhorse.
> It was tradition that the carpenters when working on a house, build one or two of these as worktable on site.
> They are brilliantly simple.
> Can be made stronger with a board under the top plank also.
> All you need is a floorboard and a handful of nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gives a fine place for storage of tools and nails.
> I found this one in an abandoned factory building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie have a huge book and magazine collection, so when I was not busy, I was reading and once in a while took a picture of a favorite page.
> This one inspired me to go and turn some wedges, this I will post later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A part of life in the house is tea time, this was around the big table, and always a wonderful moment with room for talk's quietness. Here with Tharchin and Jamie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another visit to the old factory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a thing with old buildings, there is a wonderful reality in this reality, that nature slowly claims back what we have borrowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had time to take a small hike.
> A day out by Loch Doon, with my new gear, walking boots, back pack, sleeping bag and a hammock.
> (Gear is much cheaper in UK than in Denmark).
> Google map: http://goo.gl/maps/zp5yD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the shadow, it is me walking a tall aqua duct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please enjoy the light, it was such a beautiful day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After three hours of walk, I found the perfect spot and it was time to put up the hammock and make camp for the night. Dam I love that hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here on my test sleep in my sister's garden, it was raining cats and dogs and I was dry and warm inside.
> Think this is going to a close travel companion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loch Doon from where I set camp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The day after I was picked up by the loch by this beautiful woman (inside out), Ros.
> Ros gave me the name: The man with the hat, who sleeps in the trees.
> Please notice what she has in her hand bag. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it was not in this car, just a wonderful couple I saw by the local gas station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's workshop, where I spend a lot of hours during my ten days stay.
> Notice the tool cabinet in the back, Jamie's, this will also be subject to a blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved to be in the shop, and also Jamie gave me a name: the happy monkey, since I was so happy when I was there playing with wood (here wearing Jamie's South African carpenter's hat).
> And the dogs were often there for a kiss and a hug.
> Actually I think they would have loved to call me the Lollypop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's wonderful wife Shirley was more willing to be kissed by the dogs (and Jamie), in fact she loves those dogs.
> Shirley took me in, as an if I belonged there and so I felt completely at home, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another of Jamie's friends Arthur, he is also a part of the house and are a fine woodworker too.
> He helps out Jamie and makes spoons too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Ryan, that some of you have seen before in Jamie's posts.
> Ryan and I shared a fine day making spoons, my first fully hand carved spoon, it was great fun to carve it and I enjoyed the time with Ryan. Ryan made a really fine spoon.
> I will post my spoon later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had the chance to visit Ronnie.
> He has a pole lathe and love green woodworking.
> So I got the chance to spin it and this was great fun, I have to make me one of these.
> Recorded some video, that will become a blog with a few pictures also (lots of work to do).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I will let the blog end with this picture.
> Jamie and I shared a fine moment in the shop, where he showed me all his hand planes, and I admired his beautiful Spiers of Ayr smoother, that once was his fathers, next plane I picked up was another Spiers of Ayr smoother, this one Jamie told me had belonged to his uncle and I was completely in love with it. As we were about to move on to talk about the next plane, Jamie told me that this Smoother was now mine, I was almost not able to understand it, so I was like in a coma for a moment, and then I think I looked like a small child on Christmas evening. The next days they all laughed a wee bit of me, since I never left it, it was with me where ever I went, even on the night table when I was sleeping. I spend some wonderful time giving it life again, cleaning, oiling, flattening, polishing and sharpening this beauty and finally making shaves.
> It is with no doubt the most beautiful plane I own, a piece of art and craft.
> Thank you so much for this beautiful plane Jamie, I sit and look at it at this moment and feel so lucky.
> (Yes you guessed right, material for another blog).
> 
> The last day I spend alone in the shop, since Jamie needed to go to the hospital (he is now home again and fine), and this day I spend building a Japanese plane, but this will be posted soon. ;-)
> 
> So, it is time to say goodbye now.
> To say thank you to Ryan, Tharchin, Arthur, Gordon Ronnie and beautiful Ros - for taking me in, and making me feel as welcome as I have always been there, you are all special and real humans.
> 
> Jamie and Shirley I think you could feel how much I enjoyed to be in your house, to be in this wonderful atmosphere of love that are around you. I am so proud to have felt you love and refused to say goodbye, since this was just the first time we meet. Love you.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Mads, you are a man who truly knows how to live and enjoy this life.
Best thoughts.


----------



## RobynHoodridge

mafe said:


> *A trip to Scotland, MaFe meets Jamie - visiting my friend Jamie Speirs.*
> 
> *A trip to Scotland, MaFe meets Jamie*
> Visiting my friend Jamie Speirs.
> 
> This is a short picture story of a wonderful travel I just ended last week.
> First a visit to Ireland and then Scotland.
> The blog will be followed up by blogs about projects I did as I was in Scotland.
> 
> My sister is married to an American General Consul and they are stationed in Belfast, so when I decided to go and visit her, I contacted our LJ buddy Jamie and asked him what he thought about me coming for a visit on my way back to Denmark. Jamie opened his doors right away and invited me to come and stay. My travel was a wee bit on its way, but at the end I finally managed to make all the ends meet and took off for Ireland.
> 
> *First Ireland, Belfast:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I always dreamed about seeing, the coastline of Ireland.
> A Google map here: http://goo.gl/maps/FqiXQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here I was all of a sudden, with Sam (my sister's dog) and a good dark Irish beer.
> Sometimes I feel life is so amazing, that I find it hard to keep up, lucky I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not make a travel blog, but Belfast is also an interesting city, quite real, an authentic pulse, a little rough, only 300.000 of population, like life goes its own way and most of the city quite rough and not all like this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you move around you can watch the flags, to see if it is a Catholic or Protestant area and this is still a sad reality of Ireland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many meetings have been held in these pubs, and again choose one with the right flag if you are religious.
> http://www.yelp.co.uk/biz/rex-bar-belfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone say Flatiron building…
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flatiron_Building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like mother - so daughter…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In these docks Titanic was build, and the ship here is a sister ship from the same builder.
> In the background the new pride of Belfast, the Titanic museum.
> http://www.titanicbelfast.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and my beautiful sister with her wonderful dog Sam.
> Thank you for a wonderful visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woodworking… Naaa, not too much, but I did see this wonderful guy in the local forest.
> And with him I say goodbye to Ireland and take the boat over the sea to Scotland from Belfast to Cairnryan - Ayr to Waterside Patna where Jamie lives.
> 
> *Scotland, :*
> Google map: http://goo.gl/maps/x4dx4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Jamie's wonderful house in Waterside Patna.
> http://goo.gl/maps/MC5xQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, I tried to steal a seat in Jamie's wheelchair, what a cute couple of Lumber Jerks we are, lol.
> Jamie and I have been on the mail for a few years now, talking about life, woman, kids, tools, wood and all that touched our hearts, so I was more than happy to finally get to meet this really special man.
> I knew even before my arrival, that this would not just be a visit, but the beginning of something more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The grass really is greener in Scotland and sun is something you run for, when it is there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering if this was why Jamie moved here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small houses on a row in the nearby city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed my breakfast and a moment of meditation outside the front door in the morning.
> Became quite fond of eggrolls and loved the time on one of Jamie's meditation stools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's house is a run of wonderful people, this says a lot about Jamie, people with the heart on the right spot and care for each other. Her Gordon, he is kind of Jamie's right wing, a good turner and like a detective, he can find everything in Jamie's workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and these sweet ladies, they were always happy to see me.
> Jamie's house is also dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Scottish pie and yes another resident of the house, I called her my little princess.
> While I was here I also had the chance to try the famous haggis, and actually loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course fish also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie and his bride is Buddhist and so they have a prayer room for them and all the guests arriving to this house full of love and open arms. I turned a little stick for the big meditation bell as a thank you back for the moments I spend in the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I arrived in Ayr (where the Spiers hand planes were made), I noticed this: the wee nook, Jamie always use this wee word and it has now become one of my favorite words too.
> http://goo.gl/maps/hJhMV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view from my fine room.
> The lawn is a bowling club, yes they play outdoors on grass here, that is a wee bit cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll not explode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just visited the local steam locomotive museum a couple of times, quite interesting and I even had a tour in a steam train.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here a little woodworking inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the floorboard sawhorse.
> It was tradition that the carpenters when working on a house, build one or two of these as worktable on site.
> They are brilliantly simple.
> Can be made stronger with a board under the top plank also.
> All you need is a floorboard and a handful of nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gives a fine place for storage of tools and nails.
> I found this one in an abandoned factory building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie have a huge book and magazine collection, so when I was not busy, I was reading and once in a while took a picture of a favorite page.
> This one inspired me to go and turn some wedges, this I will post later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A part of life in the house is tea time, this was around the big table, and always a wonderful moment with room for talk's quietness. Here with Tharchin and Jamie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another visit to the old factory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a thing with old buildings, there is a wonderful reality in this reality, that nature slowly claims back what we have borrowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had time to take a small hike.
> A day out by Loch Doon, with my new gear, walking boots, back pack, sleeping bag and a hammock.
> (Gear is much cheaper in UK than in Denmark).
> Google map: http://goo.gl/maps/zp5yD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the shadow, it is me walking a tall aqua duct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please enjoy the light, it was such a beautiful day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After three hours of walk, I found the perfect spot and it was time to put up the hammock and make camp for the night. Dam I love that hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here on my test sleep in my sister's garden, it was raining cats and dogs and I was dry and warm inside.
> Think this is going to a close travel companion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loch Doon from where I set camp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The day after I was picked up by the loch by this beautiful woman (inside out), Ros.
> Ros gave me the name: The man with the hat, who sleeps in the trees.
> Please notice what she has in her hand bag. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it was not in this car, just a wonderful couple I saw by the local gas station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's workshop, where I spend a lot of hours during my ten days stay.
> Notice the tool cabinet in the back, Jamie's, this will also be subject to a blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved to be in the shop, and also Jamie gave me a name: the happy monkey, since I was so happy when I was there playing with wood (here wearing Jamie's South African carpenter's hat).
> And the dogs were often there for a kiss and a hug.
> Actually I think they would have loved to call me the Lollypop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's wonderful wife Shirley was more willing to be kissed by the dogs (and Jamie), in fact she loves those dogs.
> Shirley took me in, as an if I belonged there and so I felt completely at home, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another of Jamie's friends Arthur, he is also a part of the house and are a fine woodworker too.
> He helps out Jamie and makes spoons too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Ryan, that some of you have seen before in Jamie's posts.
> Ryan and I shared a fine day making spoons, my first fully hand carved spoon, it was great fun to carve it and I enjoyed the time with Ryan. Ryan made a really fine spoon.
> I will post my spoon later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had the chance to visit Ronnie.
> He has a pole lathe and love green woodworking.
> So I got the chance to spin it and this was great fun, I have to make me one of these.
> Recorded some video, that will become a blog with a few pictures also (lots of work to do).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I will let the blog end with this picture.
> Jamie and I shared a fine moment in the shop, where he showed me all his hand planes, and I admired his beautiful Spiers of Ayr smoother, that once was his fathers, next plane I picked up was another Spiers of Ayr smoother, this one Jamie told me had belonged to his uncle and I was completely in love with it. As we were about to move on to talk about the next plane, Jamie told me that this Smoother was now mine, I was almost not able to understand it, so I was like in a coma for a moment, and then I think I looked like a small child on Christmas evening. The next days they all laughed a wee bit of me, since I never left it, it was with me where ever I went, even on the night table when I was sleeping. I spend some wonderful time giving it life again, cleaning, oiling, flattening, polishing and sharpening this beauty and finally making shaves.
> It is with no doubt the most beautiful plane I own, a piece of art and craft.
> Thank you so much for this beautiful plane Jamie, I sit and look at it at this moment and feel so lucky.
> (Yes you guessed right, material for another blog).
> 
> The last day I spend alone in the shop, since Jamie needed to go to the hospital (he is now home again and fine), and this day I spend building a Japanese plane, but this will be posted soon. ;-)
> 
> So, it is time to say goodbye now.
> To say thank you to Ryan, Tharchin, Arthur, Gordon Ronnie and beautiful Ros - for taking me in, and making me feel as welcome as I have always been there, you are all special and real humans.
> 
> Jamie and Shirley I think you could feel how much I enjoyed to be in your house, to be in this wonderful atmosphere of love that are around you. I am so proud to have felt you love and refused to say goodbye, since this was just the first time we meet. Love you.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Brit

mafe said:


> *A trip to Scotland, MaFe meets Jamie - visiting my friend Jamie Speirs.*
> 
> *A trip to Scotland, MaFe meets Jamie*
> Visiting my friend Jamie Speirs.
> 
> This is a short picture story of a wonderful travel I just ended last week.
> First a visit to Ireland and then Scotland.
> The blog will be followed up by blogs about projects I did as I was in Scotland.
> 
> My sister is married to an American General Consul and they are stationed in Belfast, so when I decided to go and visit her, I contacted our LJ buddy Jamie and asked him what he thought about me coming for a visit on my way back to Denmark. Jamie opened his doors right away and invited me to come and stay. My travel was a wee bit on its way, but at the end I finally managed to make all the ends meet and took off for Ireland.
> 
> *First Ireland, Belfast:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I always dreamed about seeing, the coastline of Ireland.
> A Google map here: http://goo.gl/maps/FqiXQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here I was all of a sudden, with Sam (my sister's dog) and a good dark Irish beer.
> Sometimes I feel life is so amazing, that I find it hard to keep up, lucky I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not make a travel blog, but Belfast is also an interesting city, quite real, an authentic pulse, a little rough, only 300.000 of population, like life goes its own way and most of the city quite rough and not all like this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you move around you can watch the flags, to see if it is a Catholic or Protestant area and this is still a sad reality of Ireland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many meetings have been held in these pubs, and again choose one with the right flag if you are religious.
> http://www.yelp.co.uk/biz/rex-bar-belfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone say Flatiron building…
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flatiron_Building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like mother - so daughter…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In these docks Titanic was build, and the ship here is a sister ship from the same builder.
> In the background the new pride of Belfast, the Titanic museum.
> http://www.titanicbelfast.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and my beautiful sister with her wonderful dog Sam.
> Thank you for a wonderful visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woodworking… Naaa, not too much, but I did see this wonderful guy in the local forest.
> And with him I say goodbye to Ireland and take the boat over the sea to Scotland from Belfast to Cairnryan - Ayr to Waterside Patna where Jamie lives.
> 
> *Scotland, :*
> Google map: http://goo.gl/maps/x4dx4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Jamie's wonderful house in Waterside Patna.
> http://goo.gl/maps/MC5xQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, I tried to steal a seat in Jamie's wheelchair, what a cute couple of Lumber Jerks we are, lol.
> Jamie and I have been on the mail for a few years now, talking about life, woman, kids, tools, wood and all that touched our hearts, so I was more than happy to finally get to meet this really special man.
> I knew even before my arrival, that this would not just be a visit, but the beginning of something more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The grass really is greener in Scotland and sun is something you run for, when it is there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering if this was why Jamie moved here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small houses on a row in the nearby city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed my breakfast and a moment of meditation outside the front door in the morning.
> Became quite fond of eggrolls and loved the time on one of Jamie's meditation stools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's house is a run of wonderful people, this says a lot about Jamie, people with the heart on the right spot and care for each other. Her Gordon, he is kind of Jamie's right wing, a good turner and like a detective, he can find everything in Jamie's workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and these sweet ladies, they were always happy to see me.
> Jamie's house is also dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Scottish pie and yes another resident of the house, I called her my little princess.
> While I was here I also had the chance to try the famous haggis, and actually loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course fish also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie and his bride is Buddhist and so they have a prayer room for them and all the guests arriving to this house full of love and open arms. I turned a little stick for the big meditation bell as a thank you back for the moments I spend in the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I arrived in Ayr (where the Spiers hand planes were made), I noticed this: the wee nook, Jamie always use this wee word and it has now become one of my favorite words too.
> http://goo.gl/maps/hJhMV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view from my fine room.
> The lawn is a bowling club, yes they play outdoors on grass here, that is a wee bit cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll not explode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just visited the local steam locomotive museum a couple of times, quite interesting and I even had a tour in a steam train.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here a little woodworking inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the floorboard sawhorse.
> It was tradition that the carpenters when working on a house, build one or two of these as worktable on site.
> They are brilliantly simple.
> Can be made stronger with a board under the top plank also.
> All you need is a floorboard and a handful of nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gives a fine place for storage of tools and nails.
> I found this one in an abandoned factory building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie have a huge book and magazine collection, so when I was not busy, I was reading and once in a while took a picture of a favorite page.
> This one inspired me to go and turn some wedges, this I will post later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A part of life in the house is tea time, this was around the big table, and always a wonderful moment with room for talk's quietness. Here with Tharchin and Jamie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another visit to the old factory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a thing with old buildings, there is a wonderful reality in this reality, that nature slowly claims back what we have borrowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had time to take a small hike.
> A day out by Loch Doon, with my new gear, walking boots, back pack, sleeping bag and a hammock.
> (Gear is much cheaper in UK than in Denmark).
> Google map: http://goo.gl/maps/zp5yD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the shadow, it is me walking a tall aqua duct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please enjoy the light, it was such a beautiful day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After three hours of walk, I found the perfect spot and it was time to put up the hammock and make camp for the night. Dam I love that hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here on my test sleep in my sister's garden, it was raining cats and dogs and I was dry and warm inside.
> Think this is going to a close travel companion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loch Doon from where I set camp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The day after I was picked up by the loch by this beautiful woman (inside out), Ros.
> Ros gave me the name: The man with the hat, who sleeps in the trees.
> Please notice what she has in her hand bag. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it was not in this car, just a wonderful couple I saw by the local gas station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's workshop, where I spend a lot of hours during my ten days stay.
> Notice the tool cabinet in the back, Jamie's, this will also be subject to a blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved to be in the shop, and also Jamie gave me a name: the happy monkey, since I was so happy when I was there playing with wood (here wearing Jamie's South African carpenter's hat).
> And the dogs were often there for a kiss and a hug.
> Actually I think they would have loved to call me the Lollypop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's wonderful wife Shirley was more willing to be kissed by the dogs (and Jamie), in fact she loves those dogs.
> Shirley took me in, as an if I belonged there and so I felt completely at home, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another of Jamie's friends Arthur, he is also a part of the house and are a fine woodworker too.
> He helps out Jamie and makes spoons too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Ryan, that some of you have seen before in Jamie's posts.
> Ryan and I shared a fine day making spoons, my first fully hand carved spoon, it was great fun to carve it and I enjoyed the time with Ryan. Ryan made a really fine spoon.
> I will post my spoon later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had the chance to visit Ronnie.
> He has a pole lathe and love green woodworking.
> So I got the chance to spin it and this was great fun, I have to make me one of these.
> Recorded some video, that will become a blog with a few pictures also (lots of work to do).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I will let the blog end with this picture.
> Jamie and I shared a fine moment in the shop, where he showed me all his hand planes, and I admired his beautiful Spiers of Ayr smoother, that once was his fathers, next plane I picked up was another Spiers of Ayr smoother, this one Jamie told me had belonged to his uncle and I was completely in love with it. As we were about to move on to talk about the next plane, Jamie told me that this Smoother was now mine, I was almost not able to understand it, so I was like in a coma for a moment, and then I think I looked like a small child on Christmas evening. The next days they all laughed a wee bit of me, since I never left it, it was with me where ever I went, even on the night table when I was sleeping. I spend some wonderful time giving it life again, cleaning, oiling, flattening, polishing and sharpening this beauty and finally making shaves.
> It is with no doubt the most beautiful plane I own, a piece of art and craft.
> Thank you so much for this beautiful plane Jamie, I sit and look at it at this moment and feel so lucky.
> (Yes you guessed right, material for another blog).
> 
> The last day I spend alone in the shop, since Jamie needed to go to the hospital (he is now home again and fine), and this day I spend building a Japanese plane, but this will be posted soon. ;-)
> 
> So, it is time to say goodbye now.
> To say thank you to Ryan, Tharchin, Arthur, Gordon Ronnie and beautiful Ros - for taking me in, and making me feel as welcome as I have always been there, you are all special and real humans.
> 
> Jamie and Shirley I think you could feel how much I enjoyed to be in your house, to be in this wonderful atmosphere of love that are around you. I am so proud to have felt you love and refused to say goodbye, since this was just the first time we meet. Love you.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


What a wonderful meeting Mads. Good friends, good surroundings, good memories and a new plane too! Wow!

The forest carving reminded me of some forest art I found when I was on holiday in Cornwall (south west England). I know you will love these, so I thought I'd share them here.


----------



## Jim Jakosh

mafe said:


> *A trip to Scotland, MaFe meets Jamie - visiting my friend Jamie Speirs.*
> 
> *A trip to Scotland, MaFe meets Jamie*
> Visiting my friend Jamie Speirs.
> 
> This is a short picture story of a wonderful travel I just ended last week.
> First a visit to Ireland and then Scotland.
> The blog will be followed up by blogs about projects I did as I was in Scotland.
> 
> My sister is married to an American General Consul and they are stationed in Belfast, so when I decided to go and visit her, I contacted our LJ buddy Jamie and asked him what he thought about me coming for a visit on my way back to Denmark. Jamie opened his doors right away and invited me to come and stay. My travel was a wee bit on its way, but at the end I finally managed to make all the ends meet and took off for Ireland.
> 
> *First Ireland, Belfast:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I always dreamed about seeing, the coastline of Ireland.
> A Google map here: http://goo.gl/maps/FqiXQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here I was all of a sudden, with Sam (my sister's dog) and a good dark Irish beer.
> Sometimes I feel life is so amazing, that I find it hard to keep up, lucky I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not make a travel blog, but Belfast is also an interesting city, quite real, an authentic pulse, a little rough, only 300.000 of population, like life goes its own way and most of the city quite rough and not all like this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you move around you can watch the flags, to see if it is a Catholic or Protestant area and this is still a sad reality of Ireland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many meetings have been held in these pubs, and again choose one with the right flag if you are religious.
> http://www.yelp.co.uk/biz/rex-bar-belfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone say Flatiron building…
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flatiron_Building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like mother - so daughter…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In these docks Titanic was build, and the ship here is a sister ship from the same builder.
> In the background the new pride of Belfast, the Titanic museum.
> http://www.titanicbelfast.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and my beautiful sister with her wonderful dog Sam.
> Thank you for a wonderful visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woodworking… Naaa, not too much, but I did see this wonderful guy in the local forest.
> And with him I say goodbye to Ireland and take the boat over the sea to Scotland from Belfast to Cairnryan - Ayr to Waterside Patna where Jamie lives.
> 
> *Scotland, :*
> Google map: http://goo.gl/maps/x4dx4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Jamie's wonderful house in Waterside Patna.
> http://goo.gl/maps/MC5xQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, I tried to steal a seat in Jamie's wheelchair, what a cute couple of Lumber Jerks we are, lol.
> Jamie and I have been on the mail for a few years now, talking about life, woman, kids, tools, wood and all that touched our hearts, so I was more than happy to finally get to meet this really special man.
> I knew even before my arrival, that this would not just be a visit, but the beginning of something more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The grass really is greener in Scotland and sun is something you run for, when it is there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering if this was why Jamie moved here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small houses on a row in the nearby city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed my breakfast and a moment of meditation outside the front door in the morning.
> Became quite fond of eggrolls and loved the time on one of Jamie's meditation stools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's house is a run of wonderful people, this says a lot about Jamie, people with the heart on the right spot and care for each other. Her Gordon, he is kind of Jamie's right wing, a good turner and like a detective, he can find everything in Jamie's workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and these sweet ladies, they were always happy to see me.
> Jamie's house is also dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Scottish pie and yes another resident of the house, I called her my little princess.
> While I was here I also had the chance to try the famous haggis, and actually loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course fish also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie and his bride is Buddhist and so they have a prayer room for them and all the guests arriving to this house full of love and open arms. I turned a little stick for the big meditation bell as a thank you back for the moments I spend in the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I arrived in Ayr (where the Spiers hand planes were made), I noticed this: the wee nook, Jamie always use this wee word and it has now become one of my favorite words too.
> http://goo.gl/maps/hJhMV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view from my fine room.
> The lawn is a bowling club, yes they play outdoors on grass here, that is a wee bit cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll not explode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just visited the local steam locomotive museum a couple of times, quite interesting and I even had a tour in a steam train.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here a little woodworking inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the floorboard sawhorse.
> It was tradition that the carpenters when working on a house, build one or two of these as worktable on site.
> They are brilliantly simple.
> Can be made stronger with a board under the top plank also.
> All you need is a floorboard and a handful of nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gives a fine place for storage of tools and nails.
> I found this one in an abandoned factory building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie have a huge book and magazine collection, so when I was not busy, I was reading and once in a while took a picture of a favorite page.
> This one inspired me to go and turn some wedges, this I will post later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A part of life in the house is tea time, this was around the big table, and always a wonderful moment with room for talk's quietness. Here with Tharchin and Jamie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another visit to the old factory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a thing with old buildings, there is a wonderful reality in this reality, that nature slowly claims back what we have borrowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had time to take a small hike.
> A day out by Loch Doon, with my new gear, walking boots, back pack, sleeping bag and a hammock.
> (Gear is much cheaper in UK than in Denmark).
> Google map: http://goo.gl/maps/zp5yD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the shadow, it is me walking a tall aqua duct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please enjoy the light, it was such a beautiful day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After three hours of walk, I found the perfect spot and it was time to put up the hammock and make camp for the night. Dam I love that hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here on my test sleep in my sister's garden, it was raining cats and dogs and I was dry and warm inside.
> Think this is going to a close travel companion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loch Doon from where I set camp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The day after I was picked up by the loch by this beautiful woman (inside out), Ros.
> Ros gave me the name: The man with the hat, who sleeps in the trees.
> Please notice what she has in her hand bag. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it was not in this car, just a wonderful couple I saw by the local gas station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's workshop, where I spend a lot of hours during my ten days stay.
> Notice the tool cabinet in the back, Jamie's, this will also be subject to a blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved to be in the shop, and also Jamie gave me a name: the happy monkey, since I was so happy when I was there playing with wood (here wearing Jamie's South African carpenter's hat).
> And the dogs were often there for a kiss and a hug.
> Actually I think they would have loved to call me the Lollypop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's wonderful wife Shirley was more willing to be kissed by the dogs (and Jamie), in fact she loves those dogs.
> Shirley took me in, as an if I belonged there and so I felt completely at home, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another of Jamie's friends Arthur, he is also a part of the house and are a fine woodworker too.
> He helps out Jamie and makes spoons too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Ryan, that some of you have seen before in Jamie's posts.
> Ryan and I shared a fine day making spoons, my first fully hand carved spoon, it was great fun to carve it and I enjoyed the time with Ryan. Ryan made a really fine spoon.
> I will post my spoon later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had the chance to visit Ronnie.
> He has a pole lathe and love green woodworking.
> So I got the chance to spin it and this was great fun, I have to make me one of these.
> Recorded some video, that will become a blog with a few pictures also (lots of work to do).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I will let the blog end with this picture.
> Jamie and I shared a fine moment in the shop, where he showed me all his hand planes, and I admired his beautiful Spiers of Ayr smoother, that once was his fathers, next plane I picked up was another Spiers of Ayr smoother, this one Jamie told me had belonged to his uncle and I was completely in love with it. As we were about to move on to talk about the next plane, Jamie told me that this Smoother was now mine, I was almost not able to understand it, so I was like in a coma for a moment, and then I think I looked like a small child on Christmas evening. The next days they all laughed a wee bit of me, since I never left it, it was with me where ever I went, even on the night table when I was sleeping. I spend some wonderful time giving it life again, cleaning, oiling, flattening, polishing and sharpening this beauty and finally making shaves.
> It is with no doubt the most beautiful plane I own, a piece of art and craft.
> Thank you so much for this beautiful plane Jamie, I sit and look at it at this moment and feel so lucky.
> (Yes you guessed right, material for another blog).
> 
> The last day I spend alone in the shop, since Jamie needed to go to the hospital (he is now home again and fine), and this day I spend building a Japanese plane, but this will be posted soon. ;-)
> 
> So, it is time to say goodbye now.
> To say thank you to Ryan, Tharchin, Arthur, Gordon Ronnie and beautiful Ros - for taking me in, and making me feel as welcome as I have always been there, you are all special and real humans.
> 
> Jamie and Shirley I think you could feel how much I enjoyed to be in your house, to be in this wonderful atmosphere of love that are around you. I am so proud to have felt you love and refused to say goodbye, since this was just the first time we meet. Love you.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Great story of your travels, my friend. Such a nice visit with Jamie and such a wonderful gift-a real treasure especially for a rhykenologist. That is what makes this site so great. Soon we become close like family!

Thanks for your post, Mads…...........................Jim


----------



## grizzman

mafe said:


> *A trip to Scotland, MaFe meets Jamie - visiting my friend Jamie Speirs.*
> 
> *A trip to Scotland, MaFe meets Jamie*
> Visiting my friend Jamie Speirs.
> 
> This is a short picture story of a wonderful travel I just ended last week.
> First a visit to Ireland and then Scotland.
> The blog will be followed up by blogs about projects I did as I was in Scotland.
> 
> My sister is married to an American General Consul and they are stationed in Belfast, so when I decided to go and visit her, I contacted our LJ buddy Jamie and asked him what he thought about me coming for a visit on my way back to Denmark. Jamie opened his doors right away and invited me to come and stay. My travel was a wee bit on its way, but at the end I finally managed to make all the ends meet and took off for Ireland.
> 
> *First Ireland, Belfast:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I always dreamed about seeing, the coastline of Ireland.
> A Google map here: http://goo.gl/maps/FqiXQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here I was all of a sudden, with Sam (my sister's dog) and a good dark Irish beer.
> Sometimes I feel life is so amazing, that I find it hard to keep up, lucky I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not make a travel blog, but Belfast is also an interesting city, quite real, an authentic pulse, a little rough, only 300.000 of population, like life goes its own way and most of the city quite rough and not all like this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you move around you can watch the flags, to see if it is a Catholic or Protestant area and this is still a sad reality of Ireland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many meetings have been held in these pubs, and again choose one with the right flag if you are religious.
> http://www.yelp.co.uk/biz/rex-bar-belfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone say Flatiron building…
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flatiron_Building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like mother - so daughter…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In these docks Titanic was build, and the ship here is a sister ship from the same builder.
> In the background the new pride of Belfast, the Titanic museum.
> http://www.titanicbelfast.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and my beautiful sister with her wonderful dog Sam.
> Thank you for a wonderful visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woodworking… Naaa, not too much, but I did see this wonderful guy in the local forest.
> And with him I say goodbye to Ireland and take the boat over the sea to Scotland from Belfast to Cairnryan - Ayr to Waterside Patna where Jamie lives.
> 
> *Scotland, :*
> Google map: http://goo.gl/maps/x4dx4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Jamie's wonderful house in Waterside Patna.
> http://goo.gl/maps/MC5xQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, I tried to steal a seat in Jamie's wheelchair, what a cute couple of Lumber Jerks we are, lol.
> Jamie and I have been on the mail for a few years now, talking about life, woman, kids, tools, wood and all that touched our hearts, so I was more than happy to finally get to meet this really special man.
> I knew even before my arrival, that this would not just be a visit, but the beginning of something more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The grass really is greener in Scotland and sun is something you run for, when it is there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering if this was why Jamie moved here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small houses on a row in the nearby city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed my breakfast and a moment of meditation outside the front door in the morning.
> Became quite fond of eggrolls and loved the time on one of Jamie's meditation stools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's house is a run of wonderful people, this says a lot about Jamie, people with the heart on the right spot and care for each other. Her Gordon, he is kind of Jamie's right wing, a good turner and like a detective, he can find everything in Jamie's workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and these sweet ladies, they were always happy to see me.
> Jamie's house is also dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Scottish pie and yes another resident of the house, I called her my little princess.
> While I was here I also had the chance to try the famous haggis, and actually loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course fish also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie and his bride is Buddhist and so they have a prayer room for them and all the guests arriving to this house full of love and open arms. I turned a little stick for the big meditation bell as a thank you back for the moments I spend in the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I arrived in Ayr (where the Spiers hand planes were made), I noticed this: the wee nook, Jamie always use this wee word and it has now become one of my favorite words too.
> http://goo.gl/maps/hJhMV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view from my fine room.
> The lawn is a bowling club, yes they play outdoors on grass here, that is a wee bit cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll not explode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just visited the local steam locomotive museum a couple of times, quite interesting and I even had a tour in a steam train.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here a little woodworking inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the floorboard sawhorse.
> It was tradition that the carpenters when working on a house, build one or two of these as worktable on site.
> They are brilliantly simple.
> Can be made stronger with a board under the top plank also.
> All you need is a floorboard and a handful of nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gives a fine place for storage of tools and nails.
> I found this one in an abandoned factory building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie have a huge book and magazine collection, so when I was not busy, I was reading and once in a while took a picture of a favorite page.
> This one inspired me to go and turn some wedges, this I will post later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A part of life in the house is tea time, this was around the big table, and always a wonderful moment with room for talk's quietness. Here with Tharchin and Jamie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another visit to the old factory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a thing with old buildings, there is a wonderful reality in this reality, that nature slowly claims back what we have borrowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had time to take a small hike.
> A day out by Loch Doon, with my new gear, walking boots, back pack, sleeping bag and a hammock.
> (Gear is much cheaper in UK than in Denmark).
> Google map: http://goo.gl/maps/zp5yD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the shadow, it is me walking a tall aqua duct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please enjoy the light, it was such a beautiful day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After three hours of walk, I found the perfect spot and it was time to put up the hammock and make camp for the night. Dam I love that hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here on my test sleep in my sister's garden, it was raining cats and dogs and I was dry and warm inside.
> Think this is going to a close travel companion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loch Doon from where I set camp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The day after I was picked up by the loch by this beautiful woman (inside out), Ros.
> Ros gave me the name: The man with the hat, who sleeps in the trees.
> Please notice what she has in her hand bag. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it was not in this car, just a wonderful couple I saw by the local gas station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's workshop, where I spend a lot of hours during my ten days stay.
> Notice the tool cabinet in the back, Jamie's, this will also be subject to a blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved to be in the shop, and also Jamie gave me a name: the happy monkey, since I was so happy when I was there playing with wood (here wearing Jamie's South African carpenter's hat).
> And the dogs were often there for a kiss and a hug.
> Actually I think they would have loved to call me the Lollypop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's wonderful wife Shirley was more willing to be kissed by the dogs (and Jamie), in fact she loves those dogs.
> Shirley took me in, as an if I belonged there and so I felt completely at home, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another of Jamie's friends Arthur, he is also a part of the house and are a fine woodworker too.
> He helps out Jamie and makes spoons too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Ryan, that some of you have seen before in Jamie's posts.
> Ryan and I shared a fine day making spoons, my first fully hand carved spoon, it was great fun to carve it and I enjoyed the time with Ryan. Ryan made a really fine spoon.
> I will post my spoon later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had the chance to visit Ronnie.
> He has a pole lathe and love green woodworking.
> So I got the chance to spin it and this was great fun, I have to make me one of these.
> Recorded some video, that will become a blog with a few pictures also (lots of work to do).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I will let the blog end with this picture.
> Jamie and I shared a fine moment in the shop, where he showed me all his hand planes, and I admired his beautiful Spiers of Ayr smoother, that once was his fathers, next plane I picked up was another Spiers of Ayr smoother, this one Jamie told me had belonged to his uncle and I was completely in love with it. As we were about to move on to talk about the next plane, Jamie told me that this Smoother was now mine, I was almost not able to understand it, so I was like in a coma for a moment, and then I think I looked like a small child on Christmas evening. The next days they all laughed a wee bit of me, since I never left it, it was with me where ever I went, even on the night table when I was sleeping. I spend some wonderful time giving it life again, cleaning, oiling, flattening, polishing and sharpening this beauty and finally making shaves.
> It is with no doubt the most beautiful plane I own, a piece of art and craft.
> Thank you so much for this beautiful plane Jamie, I sit and look at it at this moment and feel so lucky.
> (Yes you guessed right, material for another blog).
> 
> The last day I spend alone in the shop, since Jamie needed to go to the hospital (he is now home again and fine), and this day I spend building a Japanese plane, but this will be posted soon. ;-)
> 
> So, it is time to say goodbye now.
> To say thank you to Ryan, Tharchin, Arthur, Gordon Ronnie and beautiful Ros - for taking me in, and making me feel as welcome as I have always been there, you are all special and real humans.
> 
> Jamie and Shirley I think you could feel how much I enjoyed to be in your house, to be in this wonderful atmosphere of love that are around you. I am so proud to have felt you love and refused to say goodbye, since this was just the first time we meet. Love you.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


this is a wonderful blog mads, what a time you had, seeing your sister and meeting up with jamie, his home is beautiful as are those who live there, its so grand to see jamie's home and shop and his wonderful dogs…its a wonderful home…my wife and i are just sitting here admiring your place . wonderful jamie, your a real man , full of love , ..well maybe someday you will come to america mads, if so…maybe you can stop by and stay at the grizzmans home…your welcome to come…..all of these wonderful pictures…thanks mads..


----------



## WayneC

mafe said:


> *A trip to Scotland, MaFe meets Jamie - visiting my friend Jamie Speirs.*
> 
> *A trip to Scotland, MaFe meets Jamie*
> Visiting my friend Jamie Speirs.
> 
> This is a short picture story of a wonderful travel I just ended last week.
> First a visit to Ireland and then Scotland.
> The blog will be followed up by blogs about projects I did as I was in Scotland.
> 
> My sister is married to an American General Consul and they are stationed in Belfast, so when I decided to go and visit her, I contacted our LJ buddy Jamie and asked him what he thought about me coming for a visit on my way back to Denmark. Jamie opened his doors right away and invited me to come and stay. My travel was a wee bit on its way, but at the end I finally managed to make all the ends meet and took off for Ireland.
> 
> *First Ireland, Belfast:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I always dreamed about seeing, the coastline of Ireland.
> A Google map here: http://goo.gl/maps/FqiXQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here I was all of a sudden, with Sam (my sister's dog) and a good dark Irish beer.
> Sometimes I feel life is so amazing, that I find it hard to keep up, lucky I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not make a travel blog, but Belfast is also an interesting city, quite real, an authentic pulse, a little rough, only 300.000 of population, like life goes its own way and most of the city quite rough and not all like this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you move around you can watch the flags, to see if it is a Catholic or Protestant area and this is still a sad reality of Ireland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many meetings have been held in these pubs, and again choose one with the right flag if you are religious.
> http://www.yelp.co.uk/biz/rex-bar-belfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone say Flatiron building…
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flatiron_Building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like mother - so daughter…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In these docks Titanic was build, and the ship here is a sister ship from the same builder.
> In the background the new pride of Belfast, the Titanic museum.
> http://www.titanicbelfast.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and my beautiful sister with her wonderful dog Sam.
> Thank you for a wonderful visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woodworking… Naaa, not too much, but I did see this wonderful guy in the local forest.
> And with him I say goodbye to Ireland and take the boat over the sea to Scotland from Belfast to Cairnryan - Ayr to Waterside Patna where Jamie lives.
> 
> *Scotland, :*
> Google map: http://goo.gl/maps/x4dx4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Jamie's wonderful house in Waterside Patna.
> http://goo.gl/maps/MC5xQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, I tried to steal a seat in Jamie's wheelchair, what a cute couple of Lumber Jerks we are, lol.
> Jamie and I have been on the mail for a few years now, talking about life, woman, kids, tools, wood and all that touched our hearts, so I was more than happy to finally get to meet this really special man.
> I knew even before my arrival, that this would not just be a visit, but the beginning of something more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The grass really is greener in Scotland and sun is something you run for, when it is there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering if this was why Jamie moved here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small houses on a row in the nearby city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed my breakfast and a moment of meditation outside the front door in the morning.
> Became quite fond of eggrolls and loved the time on one of Jamie's meditation stools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's house is a run of wonderful people, this says a lot about Jamie, people with the heart on the right spot and care for each other. Her Gordon, he is kind of Jamie's right wing, a good turner and like a detective, he can find everything in Jamie's workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and these sweet ladies, they were always happy to see me.
> Jamie's house is also dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Scottish pie and yes another resident of the house, I called her my little princess.
> While I was here I also had the chance to try the famous haggis, and actually loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course fish also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie and his bride is Buddhist and so they have a prayer room for them and all the guests arriving to this house full of love and open arms. I turned a little stick for the big meditation bell as a thank you back for the moments I spend in the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I arrived in Ayr (where the Spiers hand planes were made), I noticed this: the wee nook, Jamie always use this wee word and it has now become one of my favorite words too.
> http://goo.gl/maps/hJhMV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view from my fine room.
> The lawn is a bowling club, yes they play outdoors on grass here, that is a wee bit cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll not explode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just visited the local steam locomotive museum a couple of times, quite interesting and I even had a tour in a steam train.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here a little woodworking inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the floorboard sawhorse.
> It was tradition that the carpenters when working on a house, build one or two of these as worktable on site.
> They are brilliantly simple.
> Can be made stronger with a board under the top plank also.
> All you need is a floorboard and a handful of nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gives a fine place for storage of tools and nails.
> I found this one in an abandoned factory building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie have a huge book and magazine collection, so when I was not busy, I was reading and once in a while took a picture of a favorite page.
> This one inspired me to go and turn some wedges, this I will post later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A part of life in the house is tea time, this was around the big table, and always a wonderful moment with room for talk's quietness. Here with Tharchin and Jamie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another visit to the old factory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a thing with old buildings, there is a wonderful reality in this reality, that nature slowly claims back what we have borrowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had time to take a small hike.
> A day out by Loch Doon, with my new gear, walking boots, back pack, sleeping bag and a hammock.
> (Gear is much cheaper in UK than in Denmark).
> Google map: http://goo.gl/maps/zp5yD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the shadow, it is me walking a tall aqua duct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please enjoy the light, it was such a beautiful day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After three hours of walk, I found the perfect spot and it was time to put up the hammock and make camp for the night. Dam I love that hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here on my test sleep in my sister's garden, it was raining cats and dogs and I was dry and warm inside.
> Think this is going to a close travel companion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loch Doon from where I set camp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The day after I was picked up by the loch by this beautiful woman (inside out), Ros.
> Ros gave me the name: The man with the hat, who sleeps in the trees.
> Please notice what she has in her hand bag. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it was not in this car, just a wonderful couple I saw by the local gas station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's workshop, where I spend a lot of hours during my ten days stay.
> Notice the tool cabinet in the back, Jamie's, this will also be subject to a blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved to be in the shop, and also Jamie gave me a name: the happy monkey, since I was so happy when I was there playing with wood (here wearing Jamie's South African carpenter's hat).
> And the dogs were often there for a kiss and a hug.
> Actually I think they would have loved to call me the Lollypop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's wonderful wife Shirley was more willing to be kissed by the dogs (and Jamie), in fact she loves those dogs.
> Shirley took me in, as an if I belonged there and so I felt completely at home, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another of Jamie's friends Arthur, he is also a part of the house and are a fine woodworker too.
> He helps out Jamie and makes spoons too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Ryan, that some of you have seen before in Jamie's posts.
> Ryan and I shared a fine day making spoons, my first fully hand carved spoon, it was great fun to carve it and I enjoyed the time with Ryan. Ryan made a really fine spoon.
> I will post my spoon later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had the chance to visit Ronnie.
> He has a pole lathe and love green woodworking.
> So I got the chance to spin it and this was great fun, I have to make me one of these.
> Recorded some video, that will become a blog with a few pictures also (lots of work to do).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I will let the blog end with this picture.
> Jamie and I shared a fine moment in the shop, where he showed me all his hand planes, and I admired his beautiful Spiers of Ayr smoother, that once was his fathers, next plane I picked up was another Spiers of Ayr smoother, this one Jamie told me had belonged to his uncle and I was completely in love with it. As we were about to move on to talk about the next plane, Jamie told me that this Smoother was now mine, I was almost not able to understand it, so I was like in a coma for a moment, and then I think I looked like a small child on Christmas evening. The next days they all laughed a wee bit of me, since I never left it, it was with me where ever I went, even on the night table when I was sleeping. I spend some wonderful time giving it life again, cleaning, oiling, flattening, polishing and sharpening this beauty and finally making shaves.
> It is with no doubt the most beautiful plane I own, a piece of art and craft.
> Thank you so much for this beautiful plane Jamie, I sit and look at it at this moment and feel so lucky.
> (Yes you guessed right, material for another blog).
> 
> The last day I spend alone in the shop, since Jamie needed to go to the hospital (he is now home again and fine), and this day I spend building a Japanese plane, but this will be posted soon. ;-)
> 
> So, it is time to say goodbye now.
> To say thank you to Ryan, Tharchin, Arthur, Gordon Ronnie and beautiful Ros - for taking me in, and making me feel as welcome as I have always been there, you are all special and real humans.
> 
> Jamie and Shirley I think you could feel how much I enjoyed to be in your house, to be in this wonderful atmosphere of love that are around you. I am so proud to have felt you love and refused to say goodbye, since this was just the first time we meet. Love you.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Such a wonderful visit. When are you going to grab your Hammock and tour America?


----------



## oldworld124

mafe said:


> *A trip to Scotland, MaFe meets Jamie - visiting my friend Jamie Speirs.*
> 
> *A trip to Scotland, MaFe meets Jamie*
> Visiting my friend Jamie Speirs.
> 
> This is a short picture story of a wonderful travel I just ended last week.
> First a visit to Ireland and then Scotland.
> The blog will be followed up by blogs about projects I did as I was in Scotland.
> 
> My sister is married to an American General Consul and they are stationed in Belfast, so when I decided to go and visit her, I contacted our LJ buddy Jamie and asked him what he thought about me coming for a visit on my way back to Denmark. Jamie opened his doors right away and invited me to come and stay. My travel was a wee bit on its way, but at the end I finally managed to make all the ends meet and took off for Ireland.
> 
> *First Ireland, Belfast:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I always dreamed about seeing, the coastline of Ireland.
> A Google map here: http://goo.gl/maps/FqiXQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here I was all of a sudden, with Sam (my sister's dog) and a good dark Irish beer.
> Sometimes I feel life is so amazing, that I find it hard to keep up, lucky I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not make a travel blog, but Belfast is also an interesting city, quite real, an authentic pulse, a little rough, only 300.000 of population, like life goes its own way and most of the city quite rough and not all like this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you move around you can watch the flags, to see if it is a Catholic or Protestant area and this is still a sad reality of Ireland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many meetings have been held in these pubs, and again choose one with the right flag if you are religious.
> http://www.yelp.co.uk/biz/rex-bar-belfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone say Flatiron building…
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flatiron_Building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like mother - so daughter…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In these docks Titanic was build, and the ship here is a sister ship from the same builder.
> In the background the new pride of Belfast, the Titanic museum.
> http://www.titanicbelfast.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and my beautiful sister with her wonderful dog Sam.
> Thank you for a wonderful visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woodworking… Naaa, not too much, but I did see this wonderful guy in the local forest.
> And with him I say goodbye to Ireland and take the boat over the sea to Scotland from Belfast to Cairnryan - Ayr to Waterside Patna where Jamie lives.
> 
> *Scotland, :*
> Google map: http://goo.gl/maps/x4dx4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Jamie's wonderful house in Waterside Patna.
> http://goo.gl/maps/MC5xQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, I tried to steal a seat in Jamie's wheelchair, what a cute couple of Lumber Jerks we are, lol.
> Jamie and I have been on the mail for a few years now, talking about life, woman, kids, tools, wood and all that touched our hearts, so I was more than happy to finally get to meet this really special man.
> I knew even before my arrival, that this would not just be a visit, but the beginning of something more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The grass really is greener in Scotland and sun is something you run for, when it is there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering if this was why Jamie moved here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small houses on a row in the nearby city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed my breakfast and a moment of meditation outside the front door in the morning.
> Became quite fond of eggrolls and loved the time on one of Jamie's meditation stools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's house is a run of wonderful people, this says a lot about Jamie, people with the heart on the right spot and care for each other. Her Gordon, he is kind of Jamie's right wing, a good turner and like a detective, he can find everything in Jamie's workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and these sweet ladies, they were always happy to see me.
> Jamie's house is also dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Scottish pie and yes another resident of the house, I called her my little princess.
> While I was here I also had the chance to try the famous haggis, and actually loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course fish also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie and his bride is Buddhist and so they have a prayer room for them and all the guests arriving to this house full of love and open arms. I turned a little stick for the big meditation bell as a thank you back for the moments I spend in the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I arrived in Ayr (where the Spiers hand planes were made), I noticed this: the wee nook, Jamie always use this wee word and it has now become one of my favorite words too.
> http://goo.gl/maps/hJhMV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view from my fine room.
> The lawn is a bowling club, yes they play outdoors on grass here, that is a wee bit cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll not explode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just visited the local steam locomotive museum a couple of times, quite interesting and I even had a tour in a steam train.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here a little woodworking inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the floorboard sawhorse.
> It was tradition that the carpenters when working on a house, build one or two of these as worktable on site.
> They are brilliantly simple.
> Can be made stronger with a board under the top plank also.
> All you need is a floorboard and a handful of nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gives a fine place for storage of tools and nails.
> I found this one in an abandoned factory building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie have a huge book and magazine collection, so when I was not busy, I was reading and once in a while took a picture of a favorite page.
> This one inspired me to go and turn some wedges, this I will post later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A part of life in the house is tea time, this was around the big table, and always a wonderful moment with room for talk's quietness. Here with Tharchin and Jamie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another visit to the old factory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a thing with old buildings, there is a wonderful reality in this reality, that nature slowly claims back what we have borrowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had time to take a small hike.
> A day out by Loch Doon, with my new gear, walking boots, back pack, sleeping bag and a hammock.
> (Gear is much cheaper in UK than in Denmark).
> Google map: http://goo.gl/maps/zp5yD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the shadow, it is me walking a tall aqua duct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please enjoy the light, it was such a beautiful day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After three hours of walk, I found the perfect spot and it was time to put up the hammock and make camp for the night. Dam I love that hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here on my test sleep in my sister's garden, it was raining cats and dogs and I was dry and warm inside.
> Think this is going to a close travel companion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loch Doon from where I set camp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The day after I was picked up by the loch by this beautiful woman (inside out), Ros.
> Ros gave me the name: The man with the hat, who sleeps in the trees.
> Please notice what she has in her hand bag. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it was not in this car, just a wonderful couple I saw by the local gas station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's workshop, where I spend a lot of hours during my ten days stay.
> Notice the tool cabinet in the back, Jamie's, this will also be subject to a blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved to be in the shop, and also Jamie gave me a name: the happy monkey, since I was so happy when I was there playing with wood (here wearing Jamie's South African carpenter's hat).
> And the dogs were often there for a kiss and a hug.
> Actually I think they would have loved to call me the Lollypop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's wonderful wife Shirley was more willing to be kissed by the dogs (and Jamie), in fact she loves those dogs.
> Shirley took me in, as an if I belonged there and so I felt completely at home, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another of Jamie's friends Arthur, he is also a part of the house and are a fine woodworker too.
> He helps out Jamie and makes spoons too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Ryan, that some of you have seen before in Jamie's posts.
> Ryan and I shared a fine day making spoons, my first fully hand carved spoon, it was great fun to carve it and I enjoyed the time with Ryan. Ryan made a really fine spoon.
> I will post my spoon later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had the chance to visit Ronnie.
> He has a pole lathe and love green woodworking.
> So I got the chance to spin it and this was great fun, I have to make me one of these.
> Recorded some video, that will become a blog with a few pictures also (lots of work to do).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I will let the blog end with this picture.
> Jamie and I shared a fine moment in the shop, where he showed me all his hand planes, and I admired his beautiful Spiers of Ayr smoother, that once was his fathers, next plane I picked up was another Spiers of Ayr smoother, this one Jamie told me had belonged to his uncle and I was completely in love with it. As we were about to move on to talk about the next plane, Jamie told me that this Smoother was now mine, I was almost not able to understand it, so I was like in a coma for a moment, and then I think I looked like a small child on Christmas evening. The next days they all laughed a wee bit of me, since I never left it, it was with me where ever I went, even on the night table when I was sleeping. I spend some wonderful time giving it life again, cleaning, oiling, flattening, polishing and sharpening this beauty and finally making shaves.
> It is with no doubt the most beautiful plane I own, a piece of art and craft.
> Thank you so much for this beautiful plane Jamie, I sit and look at it at this moment and feel so lucky.
> (Yes you guessed right, material for another blog).
> 
> The last day I spend alone in the shop, since Jamie needed to go to the hospital (he is now home again and fine), and this day I spend building a Japanese plane, but this will be posted soon. ;-)
> 
> So, it is time to say goodbye now.
> To say thank you to Ryan, Tharchin, Arthur, Gordon Ronnie and beautiful Ros - for taking me in, and making me feel as welcome as I have always been there, you are all special and real humans.
> 
> Jamie and Shirley I think you could feel how much I enjoyed to be in your house, to be in this wonderful atmosphere of love that are around you. I am so proud to have felt you love and refused to say goodbye, since this was just the first time we meet. Love you.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


You had a fantastic trip Mads. Those are a couple of places I would love to visit. Seems like some wonderful people you kicked around with and met.


----------



## jjw5858

mafe said:


> *A trip to Scotland, MaFe meets Jamie - visiting my friend Jamie Speirs.*
> 
> *A trip to Scotland, MaFe meets Jamie*
> Visiting my friend Jamie Speirs.
> 
> This is a short picture story of a wonderful travel I just ended last week.
> First a visit to Ireland and then Scotland.
> The blog will be followed up by blogs about projects I did as I was in Scotland.
> 
> My sister is married to an American General Consul and they are stationed in Belfast, so when I decided to go and visit her, I contacted our LJ buddy Jamie and asked him what he thought about me coming for a visit on my way back to Denmark. Jamie opened his doors right away and invited me to come and stay. My travel was a wee bit on its way, but at the end I finally managed to make all the ends meet and took off for Ireland.
> 
> *First Ireland, Belfast:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I always dreamed about seeing, the coastline of Ireland.
> A Google map here: http://goo.gl/maps/FqiXQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here I was all of a sudden, with Sam (my sister's dog) and a good dark Irish beer.
> Sometimes I feel life is so amazing, that I find it hard to keep up, lucky I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not make a travel blog, but Belfast is also an interesting city, quite real, an authentic pulse, a little rough, only 300.000 of population, like life goes its own way and most of the city quite rough and not all like this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you move around you can watch the flags, to see if it is a Catholic or Protestant area and this is still a sad reality of Ireland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many meetings have been held in these pubs, and again choose one with the right flag if you are religious.
> http://www.yelp.co.uk/biz/rex-bar-belfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone say Flatiron building…
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flatiron_Building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like mother - so daughter…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In these docks Titanic was build, and the ship here is a sister ship from the same builder.
> In the background the new pride of Belfast, the Titanic museum.
> http://www.titanicbelfast.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and my beautiful sister with her wonderful dog Sam.
> Thank you for a wonderful visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woodworking… Naaa, not too much, but I did see this wonderful guy in the local forest.
> And with him I say goodbye to Ireland and take the boat over the sea to Scotland from Belfast to Cairnryan - Ayr to Waterside Patna where Jamie lives.
> 
> *Scotland, :*
> Google map: http://goo.gl/maps/x4dx4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Jamie's wonderful house in Waterside Patna.
> http://goo.gl/maps/MC5xQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, I tried to steal a seat in Jamie's wheelchair, what a cute couple of Lumber Jerks we are, lol.
> Jamie and I have been on the mail for a few years now, talking about life, woman, kids, tools, wood and all that touched our hearts, so I was more than happy to finally get to meet this really special man.
> I knew even before my arrival, that this would not just be a visit, but the beginning of something more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The grass really is greener in Scotland and sun is something you run for, when it is there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering if this was why Jamie moved here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small houses on a row in the nearby city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed my breakfast and a moment of meditation outside the front door in the morning.
> Became quite fond of eggrolls and loved the time on one of Jamie's meditation stools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's house is a run of wonderful people, this says a lot about Jamie, people with the heart on the right spot and care for each other. Her Gordon, he is kind of Jamie's right wing, a good turner and like a detective, he can find everything in Jamie's workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and these sweet ladies, they were always happy to see me.
> Jamie's house is also dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Scottish pie and yes another resident of the house, I called her my little princess.
> While I was here I also had the chance to try the famous haggis, and actually loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course fish also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie and his bride is Buddhist and so they have a prayer room for them and all the guests arriving to this house full of love and open arms. I turned a little stick for the big meditation bell as a thank you back for the moments I spend in the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I arrived in Ayr (where the Spiers hand planes were made), I noticed this: the wee nook, Jamie always use this wee word and it has now become one of my favorite words too.
> http://goo.gl/maps/hJhMV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view from my fine room.
> The lawn is a bowling club, yes they play outdoors on grass here, that is a wee bit cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll not explode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just visited the local steam locomotive museum a couple of times, quite interesting and I even had a tour in a steam train.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here a little woodworking inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the floorboard sawhorse.
> It was tradition that the carpenters when working on a house, build one or two of these as worktable on site.
> They are brilliantly simple.
> Can be made stronger with a board under the top plank also.
> All you need is a floorboard and a handful of nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gives a fine place for storage of tools and nails.
> I found this one in an abandoned factory building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie have a huge book and magazine collection, so when I was not busy, I was reading and once in a while took a picture of a favorite page.
> This one inspired me to go and turn some wedges, this I will post later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A part of life in the house is tea time, this was around the big table, and always a wonderful moment with room for talk's quietness. Here with Tharchin and Jamie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another visit to the old factory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a thing with old buildings, there is a wonderful reality in this reality, that nature slowly claims back what we have borrowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had time to take a small hike.
> A day out by Loch Doon, with my new gear, walking boots, back pack, sleeping bag and a hammock.
> (Gear is much cheaper in UK than in Denmark).
> Google map: http://goo.gl/maps/zp5yD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the shadow, it is me walking a tall aqua duct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please enjoy the light, it was such a beautiful day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After three hours of walk, I found the perfect spot and it was time to put up the hammock and make camp for the night. Dam I love that hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here on my test sleep in my sister's garden, it was raining cats and dogs and I was dry and warm inside.
> Think this is going to a close travel companion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loch Doon from where I set camp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The day after I was picked up by the loch by this beautiful woman (inside out), Ros.
> Ros gave me the name: The man with the hat, who sleeps in the trees.
> Please notice what she has in her hand bag. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it was not in this car, just a wonderful couple I saw by the local gas station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's workshop, where I spend a lot of hours during my ten days stay.
> Notice the tool cabinet in the back, Jamie's, this will also be subject to a blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved to be in the shop, and also Jamie gave me a name: the happy monkey, since I was so happy when I was there playing with wood (here wearing Jamie's South African carpenter's hat).
> And the dogs were often there for a kiss and a hug.
> Actually I think they would have loved to call me the Lollypop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's wonderful wife Shirley was more willing to be kissed by the dogs (and Jamie), in fact she loves those dogs.
> Shirley took me in, as an if I belonged there and so I felt completely at home, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another of Jamie's friends Arthur, he is also a part of the house and are a fine woodworker too.
> He helps out Jamie and makes spoons too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Ryan, that some of you have seen before in Jamie's posts.
> Ryan and I shared a fine day making spoons, my first fully hand carved spoon, it was great fun to carve it and I enjoyed the time with Ryan. Ryan made a really fine spoon.
> I will post my spoon later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had the chance to visit Ronnie.
> He has a pole lathe and love green woodworking.
> So I got the chance to spin it and this was great fun, I have to make me one of these.
> Recorded some video, that will become a blog with a few pictures also (lots of work to do).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I will let the blog end with this picture.
> Jamie and I shared a fine moment in the shop, where he showed me all his hand planes, and I admired his beautiful Spiers of Ayr smoother, that once was his fathers, next plane I picked up was another Spiers of Ayr smoother, this one Jamie told me had belonged to his uncle and I was completely in love with it. As we were about to move on to talk about the next plane, Jamie told me that this Smoother was now mine, I was almost not able to understand it, so I was like in a coma for a moment, and then I think I looked like a small child on Christmas evening. The next days they all laughed a wee bit of me, since I never left it, it was with me where ever I went, even on the night table when I was sleeping. I spend some wonderful time giving it life again, cleaning, oiling, flattening, polishing and sharpening this beauty and finally making shaves.
> It is with no doubt the most beautiful plane I own, a piece of art and craft.
> Thank you so much for this beautiful plane Jamie, I sit and look at it at this moment and feel so lucky.
> (Yes you guessed right, material for another blog).
> 
> The last day I spend alone in the shop, since Jamie needed to go to the hospital (he is now home again and fine), and this day I spend building a Japanese plane, but this will be posted soon. ;-)
> 
> So, it is time to say goodbye now.
> To say thank you to Ryan, Tharchin, Arthur, Gordon Ronnie and beautiful Ros - for taking me in, and making me feel as welcome as I have always been there, you are all special and real humans.
> 
> Jamie and Shirley I think you could feel how much I enjoyed to be in your house, to be in this wonderful atmosphere of love that are around you. I am so proud to have felt you love and refused to say goodbye, since this was just the first time we meet. Love you.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Great post as always Mads. Looks like it was a wonderful time with great folks.


----------



## lew

mafe said:


> *A trip to Scotland, MaFe meets Jamie - visiting my friend Jamie Speirs.*
> 
> *A trip to Scotland, MaFe meets Jamie*
> Visiting my friend Jamie Speirs.
> 
> This is a short picture story of a wonderful travel I just ended last week.
> First a visit to Ireland and then Scotland.
> The blog will be followed up by blogs about projects I did as I was in Scotland.
> 
> My sister is married to an American General Consul and they are stationed in Belfast, so when I decided to go and visit her, I contacted our LJ buddy Jamie and asked him what he thought about me coming for a visit on my way back to Denmark. Jamie opened his doors right away and invited me to come and stay. My travel was a wee bit on its way, but at the end I finally managed to make all the ends meet and took off for Ireland.
> 
> *First Ireland, Belfast:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I always dreamed about seeing, the coastline of Ireland.
> A Google map here: http://goo.gl/maps/FqiXQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here I was all of a sudden, with Sam (my sister's dog) and a good dark Irish beer.
> Sometimes I feel life is so amazing, that I find it hard to keep up, lucky I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not make a travel blog, but Belfast is also an interesting city, quite real, an authentic pulse, a little rough, only 300.000 of population, like life goes its own way and most of the city quite rough and not all like this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you move around you can watch the flags, to see if it is a Catholic or Protestant area and this is still a sad reality of Ireland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many meetings have been held in these pubs, and again choose one with the right flag if you are religious.
> http://www.yelp.co.uk/biz/rex-bar-belfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone say Flatiron building…
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flatiron_Building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like mother - so daughter…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In these docks Titanic was build, and the ship here is a sister ship from the same builder.
> In the background the new pride of Belfast, the Titanic museum.
> http://www.titanicbelfast.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and my beautiful sister with her wonderful dog Sam.
> Thank you for a wonderful visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woodworking… Naaa, not too much, but I did see this wonderful guy in the local forest.
> And with him I say goodbye to Ireland and take the boat over the sea to Scotland from Belfast to Cairnryan - Ayr to Waterside Patna where Jamie lives.
> 
> *Scotland, :*
> Google map: http://goo.gl/maps/x4dx4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Jamie's wonderful house in Waterside Patna.
> http://goo.gl/maps/MC5xQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, I tried to steal a seat in Jamie's wheelchair, what a cute couple of Lumber Jerks we are, lol.
> Jamie and I have been on the mail for a few years now, talking about life, woman, kids, tools, wood and all that touched our hearts, so I was more than happy to finally get to meet this really special man.
> I knew even before my arrival, that this would not just be a visit, but the beginning of something more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The grass really is greener in Scotland and sun is something you run for, when it is there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering if this was why Jamie moved here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small houses on a row in the nearby city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed my breakfast and a moment of meditation outside the front door in the morning.
> Became quite fond of eggrolls and loved the time on one of Jamie's meditation stools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's house is a run of wonderful people, this says a lot about Jamie, people with the heart on the right spot and care for each other. Her Gordon, he is kind of Jamie's right wing, a good turner and like a detective, he can find everything in Jamie's workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and these sweet ladies, they were always happy to see me.
> Jamie's house is also dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Scottish pie and yes another resident of the house, I called her my little princess.
> While I was here I also had the chance to try the famous haggis, and actually loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course fish also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie and his bride is Buddhist and so they have a prayer room for them and all the guests arriving to this house full of love and open arms. I turned a little stick for the big meditation bell as a thank you back for the moments I spend in the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I arrived in Ayr (where the Spiers hand planes were made), I noticed this: the wee nook, Jamie always use this wee word and it has now become one of my favorite words too.
> http://goo.gl/maps/hJhMV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view from my fine room.
> The lawn is a bowling club, yes they play outdoors on grass here, that is a wee bit cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll not explode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just visited the local steam locomotive museum a couple of times, quite interesting and I even had a tour in a steam train.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here a little woodworking inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the floorboard sawhorse.
> It was tradition that the carpenters when working on a house, build one or two of these as worktable on site.
> They are brilliantly simple.
> Can be made stronger with a board under the top plank also.
> All you need is a floorboard and a handful of nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gives a fine place for storage of tools and nails.
> I found this one in an abandoned factory building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie have a huge book and magazine collection, so when I was not busy, I was reading and once in a while took a picture of a favorite page.
> This one inspired me to go and turn some wedges, this I will post later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A part of life in the house is tea time, this was around the big table, and always a wonderful moment with room for talk's quietness. Here with Tharchin and Jamie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another visit to the old factory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a thing with old buildings, there is a wonderful reality in this reality, that nature slowly claims back what we have borrowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had time to take a small hike.
> A day out by Loch Doon, with my new gear, walking boots, back pack, sleeping bag and a hammock.
> (Gear is much cheaper in UK than in Denmark).
> Google map: http://goo.gl/maps/zp5yD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the shadow, it is me walking a tall aqua duct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please enjoy the light, it was such a beautiful day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After three hours of walk, I found the perfect spot and it was time to put up the hammock and make camp for the night. Dam I love that hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here on my test sleep in my sister's garden, it was raining cats and dogs and I was dry and warm inside.
> Think this is going to a close travel companion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loch Doon from where I set camp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The day after I was picked up by the loch by this beautiful woman (inside out), Ros.
> Ros gave me the name: The man with the hat, who sleeps in the trees.
> Please notice what she has in her hand bag. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it was not in this car, just a wonderful couple I saw by the local gas station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's workshop, where I spend a lot of hours during my ten days stay.
> Notice the tool cabinet in the back, Jamie's, this will also be subject to a blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved to be in the shop, and also Jamie gave me a name: the happy monkey, since I was so happy when I was there playing with wood (here wearing Jamie's South African carpenter's hat).
> And the dogs were often there for a kiss and a hug.
> Actually I think they would have loved to call me the Lollypop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's wonderful wife Shirley was more willing to be kissed by the dogs (and Jamie), in fact she loves those dogs.
> Shirley took me in, as an if I belonged there and so I felt completely at home, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another of Jamie's friends Arthur, he is also a part of the house and are a fine woodworker too.
> He helps out Jamie and makes spoons too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Ryan, that some of you have seen before in Jamie's posts.
> Ryan and I shared a fine day making spoons, my first fully hand carved spoon, it was great fun to carve it and I enjoyed the time with Ryan. Ryan made a really fine spoon.
> I will post my spoon later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had the chance to visit Ronnie.
> He has a pole lathe and love green woodworking.
> So I got the chance to spin it and this was great fun, I have to make me one of these.
> Recorded some video, that will become a blog with a few pictures also (lots of work to do).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I will let the blog end with this picture.
> Jamie and I shared a fine moment in the shop, where he showed me all his hand planes, and I admired his beautiful Spiers of Ayr smoother, that once was his fathers, next plane I picked up was another Spiers of Ayr smoother, this one Jamie told me had belonged to his uncle and I was completely in love with it. As we were about to move on to talk about the next plane, Jamie told me that this Smoother was now mine, I was almost not able to understand it, so I was like in a coma for a moment, and then I think I looked like a small child on Christmas evening. The next days they all laughed a wee bit of me, since I never left it, it was with me where ever I went, even on the night table when I was sleeping. I spend some wonderful time giving it life again, cleaning, oiling, flattening, polishing and sharpening this beauty and finally making shaves.
> It is with no doubt the most beautiful plane I own, a piece of art and craft.
> Thank you so much for this beautiful plane Jamie, I sit and look at it at this moment and feel so lucky.
> (Yes you guessed right, material for another blog).
> 
> The last day I spend alone in the shop, since Jamie needed to go to the hospital (he is now home again and fine), and this day I spend building a Japanese plane, but this will be posted soon. ;-)
> 
> So, it is time to say goodbye now.
> To say thank you to Ryan, Tharchin, Arthur, Gordon Ronnie and beautiful Ros - for taking me in, and making me feel as welcome as I have always been there, you are all special and real humans.
> 
> Jamie and Shirley I think you could feel how much I enjoyed to be in your house, to be in this wonderful atmosphere of love that are around you. I am so proud to have felt you love and refused to say goodbye, since this was just the first time we meet. Love you.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Thank You Mads, for taking us along on such a splendid journey and introducing us to family and friends.


----------



## peteg

mafe said:


> *A trip to Scotland, MaFe meets Jamie - visiting my friend Jamie Speirs.*
> 
> *A trip to Scotland, MaFe meets Jamie*
> Visiting my friend Jamie Speirs.
> 
> This is a short picture story of a wonderful travel I just ended last week.
> First a visit to Ireland and then Scotland.
> The blog will be followed up by blogs about projects I did as I was in Scotland.
> 
> My sister is married to an American General Consul and they are stationed in Belfast, so when I decided to go and visit her, I contacted our LJ buddy Jamie and asked him what he thought about me coming for a visit on my way back to Denmark. Jamie opened his doors right away and invited me to come and stay. My travel was a wee bit on its way, but at the end I finally managed to make all the ends meet and took off for Ireland.
> 
> *First Ireland, Belfast:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I always dreamed about seeing, the coastline of Ireland.
> A Google map here: http://goo.gl/maps/FqiXQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here I was all of a sudden, with Sam (my sister's dog) and a good dark Irish beer.
> Sometimes I feel life is so amazing, that I find it hard to keep up, lucky I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not make a travel blog, but Belfast is also an interesting city, quite real, an authentic pulse, a little rough, only 300.000 of population, like life goes its own way and most of the city quite rough and not all like this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you move around you can watch the flags, to see if it is a Catholic or Protestant area and this is still a sad reality of Ireland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many meetings have been held in these pubs, and again choose one with the right flag if you are religious.
> http://www.yelp.co.uk/biz/rex-bar-belfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone say Flatiron building…
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flatiron_Building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like mother - so daughter…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In these docks Titanic was build, and the ship here is a sister ship from the same builder.
> In the background the new pride of Belfast, the Titanic museum.
> http://www.titanicbelfast.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and my beautiful sister with her wonderful dog Sam.
> Thank you for a wonderful visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woodworking… Naaa, not too much, but I did see this wonderful guy in the local forest.
> And with him I say goodbye to Ireland and take the boat over the sea to Scotland from Belfast to Cairnryan - Ayr to Waterside Patna where Jamie lives.
> 
> *Scotland, :*
> Google map: http://goo.gl/maps/x4dx4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Jamie's wonderful house in Waterside Patna.
> http://goo.gl/maps/MC5xQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, I tried to steal a seat in Jamie's wheelchair, what a cute couple of Lumber Jerks we are, lol.
> Jamie and I have been on the mail for a few years now, talking about life, woman, kids, tools, wood and all that touched our hearts, so I was more than happy to finally get to meet this really special man.
> I knew even before my arrival, that this would not just be a visit, but the beginning of something more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The grass really is greener in Scotland and sun is something you run for, when it is there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering if this was why Jamie moved here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small houses on a row in the nearby city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed my breakfast and a moment of meditation outside the front door in the morning.
> Became quite fond of eggrolls and loved the time on one of Jamie's meditation stools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's house is a run of wonderful people, this says a lot about Jamie, people with the heart on the right spot and care for each other. Her Gordon, he is kind of Jamie's right wing, a good turner and like a detective, he can find everything in Jamie's workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and these sweet ladies, they were always happy to see me.
> Jamie's house is also dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Scottish pie and yes another resident of the house, I called her my little princess.
> While I was here I also had the chance to try the famous haggis, and actually loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course fish also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie and his bride is Buddhist and so they have a prayer room for them and all the guests arriving to this house full of love and open arms. I turned a little stick for the big meditation bell as a thank you back for the moments I spend in the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I arrived in Ayr (where the Spiers hand planes were made), I noticed this: the wee nook, Jamie always use this wee word and it has now become one of my favorite words too.
> http://goo.gl/maps/hJhMV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view from my fine room.
> The lawn is a bowling club, yes they play outdoors on grass here, that is a wee bit cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll not explode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just visited the local steam locomotive museum a couple of times, quite interesting and I even had a tour in a steam train.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here a little woodworking inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the floorboard sawhorse.
> It was tradition that the carpenters when working on a house, build one or two of these as worktable on site.
> They are brilliantly simple.
> Can be made stronger with a board under the top plank also.
> All you need is a floorboard and a handful of nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gives a fine place for storage of tools and nails.
> I found this one in an abandoned factory building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie have a huge book and magazine collection, so when I was not busy, I was reading and once in a while took a picture of a favorite page.
> This one inspired me to go and turn some wedges, this I will post later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A part of life in the house is tea time, this was around the big table, and always a wonderful moment with room for talk's quietness. Here with Tharchin and Jamie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another visit to the old factory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a thing with old buildings, there is a wonderful reality in this reality, that nature slowly claims back what we have borrowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had time to take a small hike.
> A day out by Loch Doon, with my new gear, walking boots, back pack, sleeping bag and a hammock.
> (Gear is much cheaper in UK than in Denmark).
> Google map: http://goo.gl/maps/zp5yD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the shadow, it is me walking a tall aqua duct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please enjoy the light, it was such a beautiful day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After three hours of walk, I found the perfect spot and it was time to put up the hammock and make camp for the night. Dam I love that hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here on my test sleep in my sister's garden, it was raining cats and dogs and I was dry and warm inside.
> Think this is going to a close travel companion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loch Doon from where I set camp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The day after I was picked up by the loch by this beautiful woman (inside out), Ros.
> Ros gave me the name: The man with the hat, who sleeps in the trees.
> Please notice what she has in her hand bag. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it was not in this car, just a wonderful couple I saw by the local gas station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's workshop, where I spend a lot of hours during my ten days stay.
> Notice the tool cabinet in the back, Jamie's, this will also be subject to a blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved to be in the shop, and also Jamie gave me a name: the happy monkey, since I was so happy when I was there playing with wood (here wearing Jamie's South African carpenter's hat).
> And the dogs were often there for a kiss and a hug.
> Actually I think they would have loved to call me the Lollypop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's wonderful wife Shirley was more willing to be kissed by the dogs (and Jamie), in fact she loves those dogs.
> Shirley took me in, as an if I belonged there and so I felt completely at home, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another of Jamie's friends Arthur, he is also a part of the house and are a fine woodworker too.
> He helps out Jamie and makes spoons too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Ryan, that some of you have seen before in Jamie's posts.
> Ryan and I shared a fine day making spoons, my first fully hand carved spoon, it was great fun to carve it and I enjoyed the time with Ryan. Ryan made a really fine spoon.
> I will post my spoon later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had the chance to visit Ronnie.
> He has a pole lathe and love green woodworking.
> So I got the chance to spin it and this was great fun, I have to make me one of these.
> Recorded some video, that will become a blog with a few pictures also (lots of work to do).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I will let the blog end with this picture.
> Jamie and I shared a fine moment in the shop, where he showed me all his hand planes, and I admired his beautiful Spiers of Ayr smoother, that once was his fathers, next plane I picked up was another Spiers of Ayr smoother, this one Jamie told me had belonged to his uncle and I was completely in love with it. As we were about to move on to talk about the next plane, Jamie told me that this Smoother was now mine, I was almost not able to understand it, so I was like in a coma for a moment, and then I think I looked like a small child on Christmas evening. The next days they all laughed a wee bit of me, since I never left it, it was with me where ever I went, even on the night table when I was sleeping. I spend some wonderful time giving it life again, cleaning, oiling, flattening, polishing and sharpening this beauty and finally making shaves.
> It is with no doubt the most beautiful plane I own, a piece of art and craft.
> Thank you so much for this beautiful plane Jamie, I sit and look at it at this moment and feel so lucky.
> (Yes you guessed right, material for another blog).
> 
> The last day I spend alone in the shop, since Jamie needed to go to the hospital (he is now home again and fine), and this day I spend building a Japanese plane, but this will be posted soon. ;-)
> 
> So, it is time to say goodbye now.
> To say thank you to Ryan, Tharchin, Arthur, Gordon Ronnie and beautiful Ros - for taking me in, and making me feel as welcome as I have always been there, you are all special and real humans.
> 
> Jamie and Shirley I think you could feel how much I enjoyed to be in your house, to be in this wonderful atmosphere of love that are around you. I am so proud to have felt you love and refused to say goodbye, since this was just the first time we meet. Love you.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


What a fabulous account of your visit, My dad was born in Stirling & came to NZ in 1929, Scotland is on my bucket list.
lovely shots you have shared Mads
go well
Pete


----------



## stefang

mafe said:


> *A trip to Scotland, MaFe meets Jamie - visiting my friend Jamie Speirs.*
> 
> *A trip to Scotland, MaFe meets Jamie*
> Visiting my friend Jamie Speirs.
> 
> This is a short picture story of a wonderful travel I just ended last week.
> First a visit to Ireland and then Scotland.
> The blog will be followed up by blogs about projects I did as I was in Scotland.
> 
> My sister is married to an American General Consul and they are stationed in Belfast, so when I decided to go and visit her, I contacted our LJ buddy Jamie and asked him what he thought about me coming for a visit on my way back to Denmark. Jamie opened his doors right away and invited me to come and stay. My travel was a wee bit on its way, but at the end I finally managed to make all the ends meet and took off for Ireland.
> 
> *First Ireland, Belfast:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I always dreamed about seeing, the coastline of Ireland.
> A Google map here: http://goo.gl/maps/FqiXQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here I was all of a sudden, with Sam (my sister's dog) and a good dark Irish beer.
> Sometimes I feel life is so amazing, that I find it hard to keep up, lucky I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not make a travel blog, but Belfast is also an interesting city, quite real, an authentic pulse, a little rough, only 300.000 of population, like life goes its own way and most of the city quite rough and not all like this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you move around you can watch the flags, to see if it is a Catholic or Protestant area and this is still a sad reality of Ireland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many meetings have been held in these pubs, and again choose one with the right flag if you are religious.
> http://www.yelp.co.uk/biz/rex-bar-belfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone say Flatiron building…
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flatiron_Building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like mother - so daughter…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In these docks Titanic was build, and the ship here is a sister ship from the same builder.
> In the background the new pride of Belfast, the Titanic museum.
> http://www.titanicbelfast.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and my beautiful sister with her wonderful dog Sam.
> Thank you for a wonderful visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woodworking… Naaa, not too much, but I did see this wonderful guy in the local forest.
> And with him I say goodbye to Ireland and take the boat over the sea to Scotland from Belfast to Cairnryan - Ayr to Waterside Patna where Jamie lives.
> 
> *Scotland, :*
> Google map: http://goo.gl/maps/x4dx4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Jamie's wonderful house in Waterside Patna.
> http://goo.gl/maps/MC5xQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, I tried to steal a seat in Jamie's wheelchair, what a cute couple of Lumber Jerks we are, lol.
> Jamie and I have been on the mail for a few years now, talking about life, woman, kids, tools, wood and all that touched our hearts, so I was more than happy to finally get to meet this really special man.
> I knew even before my arrival, that this would not just be a visit, but the beginning of something more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The grass really is greener in Scotland and sun is something you run for, when it is there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering if this was why Jamie moved here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small houses on a row in the nearby city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed my breakfast and a moment of meditation outside the front door in the morning.
> Became quite fond of eggrolls and loved the time on one of Jamie's meditation stools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's house is a run of wonderful people, this says a lot about Jamie, people with the heart on the right spot and care for each other. Her Gordon, he is kind of Jamie's right wing, a good turner and like a detective, he can find everything in Jamie's workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and these sweet ladies, they were always happy to see me.
> Jamie's house is also dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Scottish pie and yes another resident of the house, I called her my little princess.
> While I was here I also had the chance to try the famous haggis, and actually loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course fish also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie and his bride is Buddhist and so they have a prayer room for them and all the guests arriving to this house full of love and open arms. I turned a little stick for the big meditation bell as a thank you back for the moments I spend in the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I arrived in Ayr (where the Spiers hand planes were made), I noticed this: the wee nook, Jamie always use this wee word and it has now become one of my favorite words too.
> http://goo.gl/maps/hJhMV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view from my fine room.
> The lawn is a bowling club, yes they play outdoors on grass here, that is a wee bit cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll not explode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just visited the local steam locomotive museum a couple of times, quite interesting and I even had a tour in a steam train.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here a little woodworking inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the floorboard sawhorse.
> It was tradition that the carpenters when working on a house, build one or two of these as worktable on site.
> They are brilliantly simple.
> Can be made stronger with a board under the top plank also.
> All you need is a floorboard and a handful of nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gives a fine place for storage of tools and nails.
> I found this one in an abandoned factory building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie have a huge book and magazine collection, so when I was not busy, I was reading and once in a while took a picture of a favorite page.
> This one inspired me to go and turn some wedges, this I will post later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A part of life in the house is tea time, this was around the big table, and always a wonderful moment with room for talk's quietness. Here with Tharchin and Jamie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another visit to the old factory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a thing with old buildings, there is a wonderful reality in this reality, that nature slowly claims back what we have borrowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had time to take a small hike.
> A day out by Loch Doon, with my new gear, walking boots, back pack, sleeping bag and a hammock.
> (Gear is much cheaper in UK than in Denmark).
> Google map: http://goo.gl/maps/zp5yD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the shadow, it is me walking a tall aqua duct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please enjoy the light, it was such a beautiful day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After three hours of walk, I found the perfect spot and it was time to put up the hammock and make camp for the night. Dam I love that hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here on my test sleep in my sister's garden, it was raining cats and dogs and I was dry and warm inside.
> Think this is going to a close travel companion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loch Doon from where I set camp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The day after I was picked up by the loch by this beautiful woman (inside out), Ros.
> Ros gave me the name: The man with the hat, who sleeps in the trees.
> Please notice what she has in her hand bag. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it was not in this car, just a wonderful couple I saw by the local gas station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's workshop, where I spend a lot of hours during my ten days stay.
> Notice the tool cabinet in the back, Jamie's, this will also be subject to a blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved to be in the shop, and also Jamie gave me a name: the happy monkey, since I was so happy when I was there playing with wood (here wearing Jamie's South African carpenter's hat).
> And the dogs were often there for a kiss and a hug.
> Actually I think they would have loved to call me the Lollypop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's wonderful wife Shirley was more willing to be kissed by the dogs (and Jamie), in fact she loves those dogs.
> Shirley took me in, as an if I belonged there and so I felt completely at home, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another of Jamie's friends Arthur, he is also a part of the house and are a fine woodworker too.
> He helps out Jamie and makes spoons too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Ryan, that some of you have seen before in Jamie's posts.
> Ryan and I shared a fine day making spoons, my first fully hand carved spoon, it was great fun to carve it and I enjoyed the time with Ryan. Ryan made a really fine spoon.
> I will post my spoon later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had the chance to visit Ronnie.
> He has a pole lathe and love green woodworking.
> So I got the chance to spin it and this was great fun, I have to make me one of these.
> Recorded some video, that will become a blog with a few pictures also (lots of work to do).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I will let the blog end with this picture.
> Jamie and I shared a fine moment in the shop, where he showed me all his hand planes, and I admired his beautiful Spiers of Ayr smoother, that once was his fathers, next plane I picked up was another Spiers of Ayr smoother, this one Jamie told me had belonged to his uncle and I was completely in love with it. As we were about to move on to talk about the next plane, Jamie told me that this Smoother was now mine, I was almost not able to understand it, so I was like in a coma for a moment, and then I think I looked like a small child on Christmas evening. The next days they all laughed a wee bit of me, since I never left it, it was with me where ever I went, even on the night table when I was sleeping. I spend some wonderful time giving it life again, cleaning, oiling, flattening, polishing and sharpening this beauty and finally making shaves.
> It is with no doubt the most beautiful plane I own, a piece of art and craft.
> Thank you so much for this beautiful plane Jamie, I sit and look at it at this moment and feel so lucky.
> (Yes you guessed right, material for another blog).
> 
> The last day I spend alone in the shop, since Jamie needed to go to the hospital (he is now home again and fine), and this day I spend building a Japanese plane, but this will be posted soon. ;-)
> 
> So, it is time to say goodbye now.
> To say thank you to Ryan, Tharchin, Arthur, Gordon Ronnie and beautiful Ros - for taking me in, and making me feel as welcome as I have always been there, you are all special and real humans.
> 
> Jamie and Shirley I think you could feel how much I enjoyed to be in your house, to be in this wonderful atmosphere of love that are around you. I am so proud to have felt you love and refused to say goodbye, since this was just the first time we meet. Love you.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Thanks for this fantastic blog Mads. It brings back fond memories of the time I worked and traveled in Scotland. It was so great that you could spend time with Jaime, his wife and friends in their beautiful home and still get some quality shop time to as well. It was incredibly generous of Jaime to give you such a fine old plane, especially since it is a family heirloom. An all around wonderful trip and visits. The only disheartening thing was seeing those flags in Belfast and realizing the great divide between the population there. I'm sorry I didn't see your post earlier, but it didn't pop up on my email notification for some reason. My email set-up is a bit complicated and occasionally it goes wrong. Glad to see you back on LJ!


----------



## TechRedneck

mafe said:


> *A trip to Scotland, MaFe meets Jamie - visiting my friend Jamie Speirs.*
> 
> *A trip to Scotland, MaFe meets Jamie*
> Visiting my friend Jamie Speirs.
> 
> This is a short picture story of a wonderful travel I just ended last week.
> First a visit to Ireland and then Scotland.
> The blog will be followed up by blogs about projects I did as I was in Scotland.
> 
> My sister is married to an American General Consul and they are stationed in Belfast, so when I decided to go and visit her, I contacted our LJ buddy Jamie and asked him what he thought about me coming for a visit on my way back to Denmark. Jamie opened his doors right away and invited me to come and stay. My travel was a wee bit on its way, but at the end I finally managed to make all the ends meet and took off for Ireland.
> 
> *First Ireland, Belfast:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I always dreamed about seeing, the coastline of Ireland.
> A Google map here: http://goo.gl/maps/FqiXQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here I was all of a sudden, with Sam (my sister's dog) and a good dark Irish beer.
> Sometimes I feel life is so amazing, that I find it hard to keep up, lucky I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not make a travel blog, but Belfast is also an interesting city, quite real, an authentic pulse, a little rough, only 300.000 of population, like life goes its own way and most of the city quite rough and not all like this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you move around you can watch the flags, to see if it is a Catholic or Protestant area and this is still a sad reality of Ireland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many meetings have been held in these pubs, and again choose one with the right flag if you are religious.
> http://www.yelp.co.uk/biz/rex-bar-belfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone say Flatiron building…
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flatiron_Building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like mother - so daughter…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In these docks Titanic was build, and the ship here is a sister ship from the same builder.
> In the background the new pride of Belfast, the Titanic museum.
> http://www.titanicbelfast.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and my beautiful sister with her wonderful dog Sam.
> Thank you for a wonderful visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woodworking… Naaa, not too much, but I did see this wonderful guy in the local forest.
> And with him I say goodbye to Ireland and take the boat over the sea to Scotland from Belfast to Cairnryan - Ayr to Waterside Patna where Jamie lives.
> 
> *Scotland, :*
> Google map: http://goo.gl/maps/x4dx4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Jamie's wonderful house in Waterside Patna.
> http://goo.gl/maps/MC5xQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, I tried to steal a seat in Jamie's wheelchair, what a cute couple of Lumber Jerks we are, lol.
> Jamie and I have been on the mail for a few years now, talking about life, woman, kids, tools, wood and all that touched our hearts, so I was more than happy to finally get to meet this really special man.
> I knew even before my arrival, that this would not just be a visit, but the beginning of something more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The grass really is greener in Scotland and sun is something you run for, when it is there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering if this was why Jamie moved here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small houses on a row in the nearby city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed my breakfast and a moment of meditation outside the front door in the morning.
> Became quite fond of eggrolls and loved the time on one of Jamie's meditation stools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's house is a run of wonderful people, this says a lot about Jamie, people with the heart on the right spot and care for each other. Her Gordon, he is kind of Jamie's right wing, a good turner and like a detective, he can find everything in Jamie's workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and these sweet ladies, they were always happy to see me.
> Jamie's house is also dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Scottish pie and yes another resident of the house, I called her my little princess.
> While I was here I also had the chance to try the famous haggis, and actually loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course fish also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie and his bride is Buddhist and so they have a prayer room for them and all the guests arriving to this house full of love and open arms. I turned a little stick for the big meditation bell as a thank you back for the moments I spend in the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I arrived in Ayr (where the Spiers hand planes were made), I noticed this: the wee nook, Jamie always use this wee word and it has now become one of my favorite words too.
> http://goo.gl/maps/hJhMV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view from my fine room.
> The lawn is a bowling club, yes they play outdoors on grass here, that is a wee bit cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll not explode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just visited the local steam locomotive museum a couple of times, quite interesting and I even had a tour in a steam train.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here a little woodworking inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the floorboard sawhorse.
> It was tradition that the carpenters when working on a house, build one or two of these as worktable on site.
> They are brilliantly simple.
> Can be made stronger with a board under the top plank also.
> All you need is a floorboard and a handful of nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gives a fine place for storage of tools and nails.
> I found this one in an abandoned factory building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie have a huge book and magazine collection, so when I was not busy, I was reading and once in a while took a picture of a favorite page.
> This one inspired me to go and turn some wedges, this I will post later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A part of life in the house is tea time, this was around the big table, and always a wonderful moment with room for talk's quietness. Here with Tharchin and Jamie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another visit to the old factory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a thing with old buildings, there is a wonderful reality in this reality, that nature slowly claims back what we have borrowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had time to take a small hike.
> A day out by Loch Doon, with my new gear, walking boots, back pack, sleeping bag and a hammock.
> (Gear is much cheaper in UK than in Denmark).
> Google map: http://goo.gl/maps/zp5yD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the shadow, it is me walking a tall aqua duct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please enjoy the light, it was such a beautiful day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After three hours of walk, I found the perfect spot and it was time to put up the hammock and make camp for the night. Dam I love that hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here on my test sleep in my sister's garden, it was raining cats and dogs and I was dry and warm inside.
> Think this is going to a close travel companion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loch Doon from where I set camp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The day after I was picked up by the loch by this beautiful woman (inside out), Ros.
> Ros gave me the name: The man with the hat, who sleeps in the trees.
> Please notice what she has in her hand bag. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it was not in this car, just a wonderful couple I saw by the local gas station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's workshop, where I spend a lot of hours during my ten days stay.
> Notice the tool cabinet in the back, Jamie's, this will also be subject to a blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved to be in the shop, and also Jamie gave me a name: the happy monkey, since I was so happy when I was there playing with wood (here wearing Jamie's South African carpenter's hat).
> And the dogs were often there for a kiss and a hug.
> Actually I think they would have loved to call me the Lollypop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's wonderful wife Shirley was more willing to be kissed by the dogs (and Jamie), in fact she loves those dogs.
> Shirley took me in, as an if I belonged there and so I felt completely at home, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another of Jamie's friends Arthur, he is also a part of the house and are a fine woodworker too.
> He helps out Jamie and makes spoons too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Ryan, that some of you have seen before in Jamie's posts.
> Ryan and I shared a fine day making spoons, my first fully hand carved spoon, it was great fun to carve it and I enjoyed the time with Ryan. Ryan made a really fine spoon.
> I will post my spoon later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had the chance to visit Ronnie.
> He has a pole lathe and love green woodworking.
> So I got the chance to spin it and this was great fun, I have to make me one of these.
> Recorded some video, that will become a blog with a few pictures also (lots of work to do).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I will let the blog end with this picture.
> Jamie and I shared a fine moment in the shop, where he showed me all his hand planes, and I admired his beautiful Spiers of Ayr smoother, that once was his fathers, next plane I picked up was another Spiers of Ayr smoother, this one Jamie told me had belonged to his uncle and I was completely in love with it. As we were about to move on to talk about the next plane, Jamie told me that this Smoother was now mine, I was almost not able to understand it, so I was like in a coma for a moment, and then I think I looked like a small child on Christmas evening. The next days they all laughed a wee bit of me, since I never left it, it was with me where ever I went, even on the night table when I was sleeping. I spend some wonderful time giving it life again, cleaning, oiling, flattening, polishing and sharpening this beauty and finally making shaves.
> It is with no doubt the most beautiful plane I own, a piece of art and craft.
> Thank you so much for this beautiful plane Jamie, I sit and look at it at this moment and feel so lucky.
> (Yes you guessed right, material for another blog).
> 
> The last day I spend alone in the shop, since Jamie needed to go to the hospital (he is now home again and fine), and this day I spend building a Japanese plane, but this will be posted soon. ;-)
> 
> So, it is time to say goodbye now.
> To say thank you to Ryan, Tharchin, Arthur, Gordon Ronnie and beautiful Ros - for taking me in, and making me feel as welcome as I have always been there, you are all special and real humans.
> 
> Jamie and Shirley I think you could feel how much I enjoyed to be in your house, to be in this wonderful atmosphere of love that are around you. I am so proud to have felt you love and refused to say goodbye, since this was just the first time we meet. Love you.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


I enjoyed reading of your visit with our friend Jamie, thank you for taking the time to share this with us.

My grandparents came from Scotland and I fondly remember them speaking with that distinctive Scottish brogue. A trip to Scotland is on my "bucket list," and hopefully a trip to Denmark as well.

You and Jamie are always welcome here in West Virginia, there is plenty of room, lumber and a full workshop. Al lives a little over two hrs south of me.



















Here is our place, two empty bedrooms and a heated shop. Seriously Mads, you have many LJ friends here in the states if you are up for some travel.


----------



## donwilwol

mafe said:


> *A trip to Scotland, MaFe meets Jamie - visiting my friend Jamie Speirs.*
> 
> *A trip to Scotland, MaFe meets Jamie*
> Visiting my friend Jamie Speirs.
> 
> This is a short picture story of a wonderful travel I just ended last week.
> First a visit to Ireland and then Scotland.
> The blog will be followed up by blogs about projects I did as I was in Scotland.
> 
> My sister is married to an American General Consul and they are stationed in Belfast, so when I decided to go and visit her, I contacted our LJ buddy Jamie and asked him what he thought about me coming for a visit on my way back to Denmark. Jamie opened his doors right away and invited me to come and stay. My travel was a wee bit on its way, but at the end I finally managed to make all the ends meet and took off for Ireland.
> 
> *First Ireland, Belfast:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I always dreamed about seeing, the coastline of Ireland.
> A Google map here: http://goo.gl/maps/FqiXQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here I was all of a sudden, with Sam (my sister's dog) and a good dark Irish beer.
> Sometimes I feel life is so amazing, that I find it hard to keep up, lucky I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not make a travel blog, but Belfast is also an interesting city, quite real, an authentic pulse, a little rough, only 300.000 of population, like life goes its own way and most of the city quite rough and not all like this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you move around you can watch the flags, to see if it is a Catholic or Protestant area and this is still a sad reality of Ireland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many meetings have been held in these pubs, and again choose one with the right flag if you are religious.
> http://www.yelp.co.uk/biz/rex-bar-belfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone say Flatiron building…
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flatiron_Building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like mother - so daughter…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In these docks Titanic was build, and the ship here is a sister ship from the same builder.
> In the background the new pride of Belfast, the Titanic museum.
> http://www.titanicbelfast.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and my beautiful sister with her wonderful dog Sam.
> Thank you for a wonderful visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woodworking… Naaa, not too much, but I did see this wonderful guy in the local forest.
> And with him I say goodbye to Ireland and take the boat over the sea to Scotland from Belfast to Cairnryan - Ayr to Waterside Patna where Jamie lives.
> 
> *Scotland, :*
> Google map: http://goo.gl/maps/x4dx4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Jamie's wonderful house in Waterside Patna.
> http://goo.gl/maps/MC5xQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, I tried to steal a seat in Jamie's wheelchair, what a cute couple of Lumber Jerks we are, lol.
> Jamie and I have been on the mail for a few years now, talking about life, woman, kids, tools, wood and all that touched our hearts, so I was more than happy to finally get to meet this really special man.
> I knew even before my arrival, that this would not just be a visit, but the beginning of something more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The grass really is greener in Scotland and sun is something you run for, when it is there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering if this was why Jamie moved here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small houses on a row in the nearby city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed my breakfast and a moment of meditation outside the front door in the morning.
> Became quite fond of eggrolls and loved the time on one of Jamie's meditation stools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's house is a run of wonderful people, this says a lot about Jamie, people with the heart on the right spot and care for each other. Her Gordon, he is kind of Jamie's right wing, a good turner and like a detective, he can find everything in Jamie's workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and these sweet ladies, they were always happy to see me.
> Jamie's house is also dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Scottish pie and yes another resident of the house, I called her my little princess.
> While I was here I also had the chance to try the famous haggis, and actually loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course fish also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie and his bride is Buddhist and so they have a prayer room for them and all the guests arriving to this house full of love and open arms. I turned a little stick for the big meditation bell as a thank you back for the moments I spend in the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I arrived in Ayr (where the Spiers hand planes were made), I noticed this: the wee nook, Jamie always use this wee word and it has now become one of my favorite words too.
> http://goo.gl/maps/hJhMV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view from my fine room.
> The lawn is a bowling club, yes they play outdoors on grass here, that is a wee bit cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll not explode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just visited the local steam locomotive museum a couple of times, quite interesting and I even had a tour in a steam train.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here a little woodworking inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the floorboard sawhorse.
> It was tradition that the carpenters when working on a house, build one or two of these as worktable on site.
> They are brilliantly simple.
> Can be made stronger with a board under the top plank also.
> All you need is a floorboard and a handful of nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gives a fine place for storage of tools and nails.
> I found this one in an abandoned factory building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie have a huge book and magazine collection, so when I was not busy, I was reading and once in a while took a picture of a favorite page.
> This one inspired me to go and turn some wedges, this I will post later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A part of life in the house is tea time, this was around the big table, and always a wonderful moment with room for talk's quietness. Here with Tharchin and Jamie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another visit to the old factory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a thing with old buildings, there is a wonderful reality in this reality, that nature slowly claims back what we have borrowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had time to take a small hike.
> A day out by Loch Doon, with my new gear, walking boots, back pack, sleeping bag and a hammock.
> (Gear is much cheaper in UK than in Denmark).
> Google map: http://goo.gl/maps/zp5yD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the shadow, it is me walking a tall aqua duct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please enjoy the light, it was such a beautiful day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After three hours of walk, I found the perfect spot and it was time to put up the hammock and make camp for the night. Dam I love that hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here on my test sleep in my sister's garden, it was raining cats and dogs and I was dry and warm inside.
> Think this is going to a close travel companion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loch Doon from where I set camp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The day after I was picked up by the loch by this beautiful woman (inside out), Ros.
> Ros gave me the name: The man with the hat, who sleeps in the trees.
> Please notice what she has in her hand bag. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it was not in this car, just a wonderful couple I saw by the local gas station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's workshop, where I spend a lot of hours during my ten days stay.
> Notice the tool cabinet in the back, Jamie's, this will also be subject to a blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved to be in the shop, and also Jamie gave me a name: the happy monkey, since I was so happy when I was there playing with wood (here wearing Jamie's South African carpenter's hat).
> And the dogs were often there for a kiss and a hug.
> Actually I think they would have loved to call me the Lollypop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's wonderful wife Shirley was more willing to be kissed by the dogs (and Jamie), in fact she loves those dogs.
> Shirley took me in, as an if I belonged there and so I felt completely at home, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another of Jamie's friends Arthur, he is also a part of the house and are a fine woodworker too.
> He helps out Jamie and makes spoons too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Ryan, that some of you have seen before in Jamie's posts.
> Ryan and I shared a fine day making spoons, my first fully hand carved spoon, it was great fun to carve it and I enjoyed the time with Ryan. Ryan made a really fine spoon.
> I will post my spoon later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had the chance to visit Ronnie.
> He has a pole lathe and love green woodworking.
> So I got the chance to spin it and this was great fun, I have to make me one of these.
> Recorded some video, that will become a blog with a few pictures also (lots of work to do).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I will let the blog end with this picture.
> Jamie and I shared a fine moment in the shop, where he showed me all his hand planes, and I admired his beautiful Spiers of Ayr smoother, that once was his fathers, next plane I picked up was another Spiers of Ayr smoother, this one Jamie told me had belonged to his uncle and I was completely in love with it. As we were about to move on to talk about the next plane, Jamie told me that this Smoother was now mine, I was almost not able to understand it, so I was like in a coma for a moment, and then I think I looked like a small child on Christmas evening. The next days they all laughed a wee bit of me, since I never left it, it was with me where ever I went, even on the night table when I was sleeping. I spend some wonderful time giving it life again, cleaning, oiling, flattening, polishing and sharpening this beauty and finally making shaves.
> It is with no doubt the most beautiful plane I own, a piece of art and craft.
> Thank you so much for this beautiful plane Jamie, I sit and look at it at this moment and feel so lucky.
> (Yes you guessed right, material for another blog).
> 
> The last day I spend alone in the shop, since Jamie needed to go to the hospital (he is now home again and fine), and this day I spend building a Japanese plane, but this will be posted soon. ;-)
> 
> So, it is time to say goodbye now.
> To say thank you to Ryan, Tharchin, Arthur, Gordon Ronnie and beautiful Ros - for taking me in, and making me feel as welcome as I have always been there, you are all special and real humans.
> 
> Jamie and Shirley I think you could feel how much I enjoyed to be in your house, to be in this wonderful atmosphere of love that are around you. I am so proud to have felt you love and refused to say goodbye, since this was just the first time we meet. Love you.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


what great pictures to go with a great story.


----------



## littlecope

mafe said:


> *A trip to Scotland, MaFe meets Jamie - visiting my friend Jamie Speirs.*
> 
> *A trip to Scotland, MaFe meets Jamie*
> Visiting my friend Jamie Speirs.
> 
> This is a short picture story of a wonderful travel I just ended last week.
> First a visit to Ireland and then Scotland.
> The blog will be followed up by blogs about projects I did as I was in Scotland.
> 
> My sister is married to an American General Consul and they are stationed in Belfast, so when I decided to go and visit her, I contacted our LJ buddy Jamie and asked him what he thought about me coming for a visit on my way back to Denmark. Jamie opened his doors right away and invited me to come and stay. My travel was a wee bit on its way, but at the end I finally managed to make all the ends meet and took off for Ireland.
> 
> *First Ireland, Belfast:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I always dreamed about seeing, the coastline of Ireland.
> A Google map here: http://goo.gl/maps/FqiXQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here I was all of a sudden, with Sam (my sister's dog) and a good dark Irish beer.
> Sometimes I feel life is so amazing, that I find it hard to keep up, lucky I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not make a travel blog, but Belfast is also an interesting city, quite real, an authentic pulse, a little rough, only 300.000 of population, like life goes its own way and most of the city quite rough and not all like this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you move around you can watch the flags, to see if it is a Catholic or Protestant area and this is still a sad reality of Ireland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many meetings have been held in these pubs, and again choose one with the right flag if you are religious.
> http://www.yelp.co.uk/biz/rex-bar-belfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone say Flatiron building…
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flatiron_Building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like mother - so daughter…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In these docks Titanic was build, and the ship here is a sister ship from the same builder.
> In the background the new pride of Belfast, the Titanic museum.
> http://www.titanicbelfast.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and my beautiful sister with her wonderful dog Sam.
> Thank you for a wonderful visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woodworking… Naaa, not too much, but I did see this wonderful guy in the local forest.
> And with him I say goodbye to Ireland and take the boat over the sea to Scotland from Belfast to Cairnryan - Ayr to Waterside Patna where Jamie lives.
> 
> *Scotland, :*
> Google map: http://goo.gl/maps/x4dx4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Jamie's wonderful house in Waterside Patna.
> http://goo.gl/maps/MC5xQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, I tried to steal a seat in Jamie's wheelchair, what a cute couple of Lumber Jerks we are, lol.
> Jamie and I have been on the mail for a few years now, talking about life, woman, kids, tools, wood and all that touched our hearts, so I was more than happy to finally get to meet this really special man.
> I knew even before my arrival, that this would not just be a visit, but the beginning of something more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The grass really is greener in Scotland and sun is something you run for, when it is there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering if this was why Jamie moved here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small houses on a row in the nearby city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed my breakfast and a moment of meditation outside the front door in the morning.
> Became quite fond of eggrolls and loved the time on one of Jamie's meditation stools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's house is a run of wonderful people, this says a lot about Jamie, people with the heart on the right spot and care for each other. Her Gordon, he is kind of Jamie's right wing, a good turner and like a detective, he can find everything in Jamie's workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and these sweet ladies, they were always happy to see me.
> Jamie's house is also dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Scottish pie and yes another resident of the house, I called her my little princess.
> While I was here I also had the chance to try the famous haggis, and actually loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course fish also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie and his bride is Buddhist and so they have a prayer room for them and all the guests arriving to this house full of love and open arms. I turned a little stick for the big meditation bell as a thank you back for the moments I spend in the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I arrived in Ayr (where the Spiers hand planes were made), I noticed this: the wee nook, Jamie always use this wee word and it has now become one of my favorite words too.
> http://goo.gl/maps/hJhMV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view from my fine room.
> The lawn is a bowling club, yes they play outdoors on grass here, that is a wee bit cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll not explode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just visited the local steam locomotive museum a couple of times, quite interesting and I even had a tour in a steam train.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here a little woodworking inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the floorboard sawhorse.
> It was tradition that the carpenters when working on a house, build one or two of these as worktable on site.
> They are brilliantly simple.
> Can be made stronger with a board under the top plank also.
> All you need is a floorboard and a handful of nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gives a fine place for storage of tools and nails.
> I found this one in an abandoned factory building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie have a huge book and magazine collection, so when I was not busy, I was reading and once in a while took a picture of a favorite page.
> This one inspired me to go and turn some wedges, this I will post later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A part of life in the house is tea time, this was around the big table, and always a wonderful moment with room for talk's quietness. Here with Tharchin and Jamie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another visit to the old factory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a thing with old buildings, there is a wonderful reality in this reality, that nature slowly claims back what we have borrowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had time to take a small hike.
> A day out by Loch Doon, with my new gear, walking boots, back pack, sleeping bag and a hammock.
> (Gear is much cheaper in UK than in Denmark).
> Google map: http://goo.gl/maps/zp5yD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the shadow, it is me walking a tall aqua duct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please enjoy the light, it was such a beautiful day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After three hours of walk, I found the perfect spot and it was time to put up the hammock and make camp for the night. Dam I love that hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here on my test sleep in my sister's garden, it was raining cats and dogs and I was dry and warm inside.
> Think this is going to a close travel companion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loch Doon from where I set camp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The day after I was picked up by the loch by this beautiful woman (inside out), Ros.
> Ros gave me the name: The man with the hat, who sleeps in the trees.
> Please notice what she has in her hand bag. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it was not in this car, just a wonderful couple I saw by the local gas station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's workshop, where I spend a lot of hours during my ten days stay.
> Notice the tool cabinet in the back, Jamie's, this will also be subject to a blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved to be in the shop, and also Jamie gave me a name: the happy monkey, since I was so happy when I was there playing with wood (here wearing Jamie's South African carpenter's hat).
> And the dogs were often there for a kiss and a hug.
> Actually I think they would have loved to call me the Lollypop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's wonderful wife Shirley was more willing to be kissed by the dogs (and Jamie), in fact she loves those dogs.
> Shirley took me in, as an if I belonged there and so I felt completely at home, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another of Jamie's friends Arthur, he is also a part of the house and are a fine woodworker too.
> He helps out Jamie and makes spoons too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Ryan, that some of you have seen before in Jamie's posts.
> Ryan and I shared a fine day making spoons, my first fully hand carved spoon, it was great fun to carve it and I enjoyed the time with Ryan. Ryan made a really fine spoon.
> I will post my spoon later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had the chance to visit Ronnie.
> He has a pole lathe and love green woodworking.
> So I got the chance to spin it and this was great fun, I have to make me one of these.
> Recorded some video, that will become a blog with a few pictures also (lots of work to do).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I will let the blog end with this picture.
> Jamie and I shared a fine moment in the shop, where he showed me all his hand planes, and I admired his beautiful Spiers of Ayr smoother, that once was his fathers, next plane I picked up was another Spiers of Ayr smoother, this one Jamie told me had belonged to his uncle and I was completely in love with it. As we were about to move on to talk about the next plane, Jamie told me that this Smoother was now mine, I was almost not able to understand it, so I was like in a coma for a moment, and then I think I looked like a small child on Christmas evening. The next days they all laughed a wee bit of me, since I never left it, it was with me where ever I went, even on the night table when I was sleeping. I spend some wonderful time giving it life again, cleaning, oiling, flattening, polishing and sharpening this beauty and finally making shaves.
> It is with no doubt the most beautiful plane I own, a piece of art and craft.
> Thank you so much for this beautiful plane Jamie, I sit and look at it at this moment and feel so lucky.
> (Yes you guessed right, material for another blog).
> 
> The last day I spend alone in the shop, since Jamie needed to go to the hospital (he is now home again and fine), and this day I spend building a Japanese plane, but this will be posted soon. ;-)
> 
> So, it is time to say goodbye now.
> To say thank you to Ryan, Tharchin, Arthur, Gordon Ronnie and beautiful Ros - for taking me in, and making me feel as welcome as I have always been there, you are all special and real humans.
> 
> Jamie and Shirley I think you could feel how much I enjoyed to be in your house, to be in this wonderful atmosphere of love that are around you. I am so proud to have felt you love and refused to say goodbye, since this was just the first time we meet. Love you.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Looks like a wee bit of fun was had by all!!
Great Read Mads, thanks for sharing your visit!


----------



## kiefer

mafe said:


> *A trip to Scotland, MaFe meets Jamie - visiting my friend Jamie Speirs.*
> 
> *A trip to Scotland, MaFe meets Jamie*
> Visiting my friend Jamie Speirs.
> 
> This is a short picture story of a wonderful travel I just ended last week.
> First a visit to Ireland and then Scotland.
> The blog will be followed up by blogs about projects I did as I was in Scotland.
> 
> My sister is married to an American General Consul and they are stationed in Belfast, so when I decided to go and visit her, I contacted our LJ buddy Jamie and asked him what he thought about me coming for a visit on my way back to Denmark. Jamie opened his doors right away and invited me to come and stay. My travel was a wee bit on its way, but at the end I finally managed to make all the ends meet and took off for Ireland.
> 
> *First Ireland, Belfast:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I always dreamed about seeing, the coastline of Ireland.
> A Google map here: http://goo.gl/maps/FqiXQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here I was all of a sudden, with Sam (my sister's dog) and a good dark Irish beer.
> Sometimes I feel life is so amazing, that I find it hard to keep up, lucky I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not make a travel blog, but Belfast is also an interesting city, quite real, an authentic pulse, a little rough, only 300.000 of population, like life goes its own way and most of the city quite rough and not all like this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you move around you can watch the flags, to see if it is a Catholic or Protestant area and this is still a sad reality of Ireland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many meetings have been held in these pubs, and again choose one with the right flag if you are religious.
> http://www.yelp.co.uk/biz/rex-bar-belfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone say Flatiron building…
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flatiron_Building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like mother - so daughter…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In these docks Titanic was build, and the ship here is a sister ship from the same builder.
> In the background the new pride of Belfast, the Titanic museum.
> http://www.titanicbelfast.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and my beautiful sister with her wonderful dog Sam.
> Thank you for a wonderful visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woodworking… Naaa, not too much, but I did see this wonderful guy in the local forest.
> And with him I say goodbye to Ireland and take the boat over the sea to Scotland from Belfast to Cairnryan - Ayr to Waterside Patna where Jamie lives.
> 
> *Scotland, :*
> Google map: http://goo.gl/maps/x4dx4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Jamie's wonderful house in Waterside Patna.
> http://goo.gl/maps/MC5xQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, I tried to steal a seat in Jamie's wheelchair, what a cute couple of Lumber Jerks we are, lol.
> Jamie and I have been on the mail for a few years now, talking about life, woman, kids, tools, wood and all that touched our hearts, so I was more than happy to finally get to meet this really special man.
> I knew even before my arrival, that this would not just be a visit, but the beginning of something more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The grass really is greener in Scotland and sun is something you run for, when it is there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering if this was why Jamie moved here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small houses on a row in the nearby city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed my breakfast and a moment of meditation outside the front door in the morning.
> Became quite fond of eggrolls and loved the time on one of Jamie's meditation stools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's house is a run of wonderful people, this says a lot about Jamie, people with the heart on the right spot and care for each other. Her Gordon, he is kind of Jamie's right wing, a good turner and like a detective, he can find everything in Jamie's workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and these sweet ladies, they were always happy to see me.
> Jamie's house is also dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Scottish pie and yes another resident of the house, I called her my little princess.
> While I was here I also had the chance to try the famous haggis, and actually loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course fish also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie and his bride is Buddhist and so they have a prayer room for them and all the guests arriving to this house full of love and open arms. I turned a little stick for the big meditation bell as a thank you back for the moments I spend in the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I arrived in Ayr (where the Spiers hand planes were made), I noticed this: the wee nook, Jamie always use this wee word and it has now become one of my favorite words too.
> http://goo.gl/maps/hJhMV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view from my fine room.
> The lawn is a bowling club, yes they play outdoors on grass here, that is a wee bit cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll not explode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just visited the local steam locomotive museum a couple of times, quite interesting and I even had a tour in a steam train.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here a little woodworking inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the floorboard sawhorse.
> It was tradition that the carpenters when working on a house, build one or two of these as worktable on site.
> They are brilliantly simple.
> Can be made stronger with a board under the top plank also.
> All you need is a floorboard and a handful of nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gives a fine place for storage of tools and nails.
> I found this one in an abandoned factory building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie have a huge book and magazine collection, so when I was not busy, I was reading and once in a while took a picture of a favorite page.
> This one inspired me to go and turn some wedges, this I will post later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A part of life in the house is tea time, this was around the big table, and always a wonderful moment with room for talk's quietness. Here with Tharchin and Jamie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another visit to the old factory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a thing with old buildings, there is a wonderful reality in this reality, that nature slowly claims back what we have borrowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had time to take a small hike.
> A day out by Loch Doon, with my new gear, walking boots, back pack, sleeping bag and a hammock.
> (Gear is much cheaper in UK than in Denmark).
> Google map: http://goo.gl/maps/zp5yD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the shadow, it is me walking a tall aqua duct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please enjoy the light, it was such a beautiful day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After three hours of walk, I found the perfect spot and it was time to put up the hammock and make camp for the night. Dam I love that hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here on my test sleep in my sister's garden, it was raining cats and dogs and I was dry and warm inside.
> Think this is going to a close travel companion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loch Doon from where I set camp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The day after I was picked up by the loch by this beautiful woman (inside out), Ros.
> Ros gave me the name: The man with the hat, who sleeps in the trees.
> Please notice what she has in her hand bag. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it was not in this car, just a wonderful couple I saw by the local gas station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's workshop, where I spend a lot of hours during my ten days stay.
> Notice the tool cabinet in the back, Jamie's, this will also be subject to a blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved to be in the shop, and also Jamie gave me a name: the happy monkey, since I was so happy when I was there playing with wood (here wearing Jamie's South African carpenter's hat).
> And the dogs were often there for a kiss and a hug.
> Actually I think they would have loved to call me the Lollypop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's wonderful wife Shirley was more willing to be kissed by the dogs (and Jamie), in fact she loves those dogs.
> Shirley took me in, as an if I belonged there and so I felt completely at home, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another of Jamie's friends Arthur, he is also a part of the house and are a fine woodworker too.
> He helps out Jamie and makes spoons too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Ryan, that some of you have seen before in Jamie's posts.
> Ryan and I shared a fine day making spoons, my first fully hand carved spoon, it was great fun to carve it and I enjoyed the time with Ryan. Ryan made a really fine spoon.
> I will post my spoon later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had the chance to visit Ronnie.
> He has a pole lathe and love green woodworking.
> So I got the chance to spin it and this was great fun, I have to make me one of these.
> Recorded some video, that will become a blog with a few pictures also (lots of work to do).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I will let the blog end with this picture.
> Jamie and I shared a fine moment in the shop, where he showed me all his hand planes, and I admired his beautiful Spiers of Ayr smoother, that once was his fathers, next plane I picked up was another Spiers of Ayr smoother, this one Jamie told me had belonged to his uncle and I was completely in love with it. As we were about to move on to talk about the next plane, Jamie told me that this Smoother was now mine, I was almost not able to understand it, so I was like in a coma for a moment, and then I think I looked like a small child on Christmas evening. The next days they all laughed a wee bit of me, since I never left it, it was with me where ever I went, even on the night table when I was sleeping. I spend some wonderful time giving it life again, cleaning, oiling, flattening, polishing and sharpening this beauty and finally making shaves.
> It is with no doubt the most beautiful plane I own, a piece of art and craft.
> Thank you so much for this beautiful plane Jamie, I sit and look at it at this moment and feel so lucky.
> (Yes you guessed right, material for another blog).
> 
> The last day I spend alone in the shop, since Jamie needed to go to the hospital (he is now home again and fine), and this day I spend building a Japanese plane, but this will be posted soon. ;-)
> 
> So, it is time to say goodbye now.
> To say thank you to Ryan, Tharchin, Arthur, Gordon Ronnie and beautiful Ros - for taking me in, and making me feel as welcome as I have always been there, you are all special and real humans.
> 
> Jamie and Shirley I think you could feel how much I enjoyed to be in your house, to be in this wonderful atmosphere of love that are around you. I am so proud to have felt you love and refused to say goodbye, since this was just the first time we meet. Love you.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Nice to see you back MADS
It,s a pleasure to see the pics of your holiday and the story's along with it .
Looks like you and Jamie had a good time ,yes he is a interesting fellow that I would like to know better .
Sorry about your shop and I hope you don't get too bored without it but there maybe a temporary solution .
Take care and stay well !


----------



## swirt

mafe said:


> *A trip to Scotland, MaFe meets Jamie - visiting my friend Jamie Speirs.*
> 
> *A trip to Scotland, MaFe meets Jamie*
> Visiting my friend Jamie Speirs.
> 
> This is a short picture story of a wonderful travel I just ended last week.
> First a visit to Ireland and then Scotland.
> The blog will be followed up by blogs about projects I did as I was in Scotland.
> 
> My sister is married to an American General Consul and they are stationed in Belfast, so when I decided to go and visit her, I contacted our LJ buddy Jamie and asked him what he thought about me coming for a visit on my way back to Denmark. Jamie opened his doors right away and invited me to come and stay. My travel was a wee bit on its way, but at the end I finally managed to make all the ends meet and took off for Ireland.
> 
> *First Ireland, Belfast:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I always dreamed about seeing, the coastline of Ireland.
> A Google map here: http://goo.gl/maps/FqiXQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here I was all of a sudden, with Sam (my sister's dog) and a good dark Irish beer.
> Sometimes I feel life is so amazing, that I find it hard to keep up, lucky I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not make a travel blog, but Belfast is also an interesting city, quite real, an authentic pulse, a little rough, only 300.000 of population, like life goes its own way and most of the city quite rough and not all like this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you move around you can watch the flags, to see if it is a Catholic or Protestant area and this is still a sad reality of Ireland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many meetings have been held in these pubs, and again choose one with the right flag if you are religious.
> http://www.yelp.co.uk/biz/rex-bar-belfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone say Flatiron building…
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flatiron_Building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like mother - so daughter…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In these docks Titanic was build, and the ship here is a sister ship from the same builder.
> In the background the new pride of Belfast, the Titanic museum.
> http://www.titanicbelfast.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and my beautiful sister with her wonderful dog Sam.
> Thank you for a wonderful visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woodworking… Naaa, not too much, but I did see this wonderful guy in the local forest.
> And with him I say goodbye to Ireland and take the boat over the sea to Scotland from Belfast to Cairnryan - Ayr to Waterside Patna where Jamie lives.
> 
> *Scotland, :*
> Google map: http://goo.gl/maps/x4dx4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Jamie's wonderful house in Waterside Patna.
> http://goo.gl/maps/MC5xQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, I tried to steal a seat in Jamie's wheelchair, what a cute couple of Lumber Jerks we are, lol.
> Jamie and I have been on the mail for a few years now, talking about life, woman, kids, tools, wood and all that touched our hearts, so I was more than happy to finally get to meet this really special man.
> I knew even before my arrival, that this would not just be a visit, but the beginning of something more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The grass really is greener in Scotland and sun is something you run for, when it is there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering if this was why Jamie moved here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small houses on a row in the nearby city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed my breakfast and a moment of meditation outside the front door in the morning.
> Became quite fond of eggrolls and loved the time on one of Jamie's meditation stools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's house is a run of wonderful people, this says a lot about Jamie, people with the heart on the right spot and care for each other. Her Gordon, he is kind of Jamie's right wing, a good turner and like a detective, he can find everything in Jamie's workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and these sweet ladies, they were always happy to see me.
> Jamie's house is also dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Scottish pie and yes another resident of the house, I called her my little princess.
> While I was here I also had the chance to try the famous haggis, and actually loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course fish also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie and his bride is Buddhist and so they have a prayer room for them and all the guests arriving to this house full of love and open arms. I turned a little stick for the big meditation bell as a thank you back for the moments I spend in the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I arrived in Ayr (where the Spiers hand planes were made), I noticed this: the wee nook, Jamie always use this wee word and it has now become one of my favorite words too.
> http://goo.gl/maps/hJhMV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view from my fine room.
> The lawn is a bowling club, yes they play outdoors on grass here, that is a wee bit cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll not explode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just visited the local steam locomotive museum a couple of times, quite interesting and I even had a tour in a steam train.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here a little woodworking inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the floorboard sawhorse.
> It was tradition that the carpenters when working on a house, build one or two of these as worktable on site.
> They are brilliantly simple.
> Can be made stronger with a board under the top plank also.
> All you need is a floorboard and a handful of nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gives a fine place for storage of tools and nails.
> I found this one in an abandoned factory building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie have a huge book and magazine collection, so when I was not busy, I was reading and once in a while took a picture of a favorite page.
> This one inspired me to go and turn some wedges, this I will post later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A part of life in the house is tea time, this was around the big table, and always a wonderful moment with room for talk's quietness. Here with Tharchin and Jamie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another visit to the old factory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a thing with old buildings, there is a wonderful reality in this reality, that nature slowly claims back what we have borrowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had time to take a small hike.
> A day out by Loch Doon, with my new gear, walking boots, back pack, sleeping bag and a hammock.
> (Gear is much cheaper in UK than in Denmark).
> Google map: http://goo.gl/maps/zp5yD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the shadow, it is me walking a tall aqua duct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please enjoy the light, it was such a beautiful day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After three hours of walk, I found the perfect spot and it was time to put up the hammock and make camp for the night. Dam I love that hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here on my test sleep in my sister's garden, it was raining cats and dogs and I was dry and warm inside.
> Think this is going to a close travel companion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loch Doon from where I set camp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The day after I was picked up by the loch by this beautiful woman (inside out), Ros.
> Ros gave me the name: The man with the hat, who sleeps in the trees.
> Please notice what she has in her hand bag. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it was not in this car, just a wonderful couple I saw by the local gas station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's workshop, where I spend a lot of hours during my ten days stay.
> Notice the tool cabinet in the back, Jamie's, this will also be subject to a blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved to be in the shop, and also Jamie gave me a name: the happy monkey, since I was so happy when I was there playing with wood (here wearing Jamie's South African carpenter's hat).
> And the dogs were often there for a kiss and a hug.
> Actually I think they would have loved to call me the Lollypop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's wonderful wife Shirley was more willing to be kissed by the dogs (and Jamie), in fact she loves those dogs.
> Shirley took me in, as an if I belonged there and so I felt completely at home, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another of Jamie's friends Arthur, he is also a part of the house and are a fine woodworker too.
> He helps out Jamie and makes spoons too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Ryan, that some of you have seen before in Jamie's posts.
> Ryan and I shared a fine day making spoons, my first fully hand carved spoon, it was great fun to carve it and I enjoyed the time with Ryan. Ryan made a really fine spoon.
> I will post my spoon later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had the chance to visit Ronnie.
> He has a pole lathe and love green woodworking.
> So I got the chance to spin it and this was great fun, I have to make me one of these.
> Recorded some video, that will become a blog with a few pictures also (lots of work to do).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I will let the blog end with this picture.
> Jamie and I shared a fine moment in the shop, where he showed me all his hand planes, and I admired his beautiful Spiers of Ayr smoother, that once was his fathers, next plane I picked up was another Spiers of Ayr smoother, this one Jamie told me had belonged to his uncle and I was completely in love with it. As we were about to move on to talk about the next plane, Jamie told me that this Smoother was now mine, I was almost not able to understand it, so I was like in a coma for a moment, and then I think I looked like a small child on Christmas evening. The next days they all laughed a wee bit of me, since I never left it, it was with me where ever I went, even on the night table when I was sleeping. I spend some wonderful time giving it life again, cleaning, oiling, flattening, polishing and sharpening this beauty and finally making shaves.
> It is with no doubt the most beautiful plane I own, a piece of art and craft.
> Thank you so much for this beautiful plane Jamie, I sit and look at it at this moment and feel so lucky.
> (Yes you guessed right, material for another blog).
> 
> The last day I spend alone in the shop, since Jamie needed to go to the hospital (he is now home again and fine), and this day I spend building a Japanese plane, but this will be posted soon. ;-)
> 
> So, it is time to say goodbye now.
> To say thank you to Ryan, Tharchin, Arthur, Gordon Ronnie and beautiful Ros - for taking me in, and making me feel as welcome as I have always been there, you are all special and real humans.
> 
> Jamie and Shirley I think you could feel how much I enjoyed to be in your house, to be in this wonderful atmosphere of love that are around you. I am so proud to have felt you love and refused to say goodbye, since this was just the first time we meet. Love you.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


A nice journey with some great souls. Very inspiring.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

mafe said:


> *A trip to Scotland, MaFe meets Jamie - visiting my friend Jamie Speirs.*
> 
> *A trip to Scotland, MaFe meets Jamie*
> Visiting my friend Jamie Speirs.
> 
> This is a short picture story of a wonderful travel I just ended last week.
> First a visit to Ireland and then Scotland.
> The blog will be followed up by blogs about projects I did as I was in Scotland.
> 
> My sister is married to an American General Consul and they are stationed in Belfast, so when I decided to go and visit her, I contacted our LJ buddy Jamie and asked him what he thought about me coming for a visit on my way back to Denmark. Jamie opened his doors right away and invited me to come and stay. My travel was a wee bit on its way, but at the end I finally managed to make all the ends meet and took off for Ireland.
> 
> *First Ireland, Belfast:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I always dreamed about seeing, the coastline of Ireland.
> A Google map here: http://goo.gl/maps/FqiXQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here I was all of a sudden, with Sam (my sister's dog) and a good dark Irish beer.
> Sometimes I feel life is so amazing, that I find it hard to keep up, lucky I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not make a travel blog, but Belfast is also an interesting city, quite real, an authentic pulse, a little rough, only 300.000 of population, like life goes its own way and most of the city quite rough and not all like this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you move around you can watch the flags, to see if it is a Catholic or Protestant area and this is still a sad reality of Ireland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many meetings have been held in these pubs, and again choose one with the right flag if you are religious.
> http://www.yelp.co.uk/biz/rex-bar-belfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone say Flatiron building…
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flatiron_Building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like mother - so daughter…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In these docks Titanic was build, and the ship here is a sister ship from the same builder.
> In the background the new pride of Belfast, the Titanic museum.
> http://www.titanicbelfast.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and my beautiful sister with her wonderful dog Sam.
> Thank you for a wonderful visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woodworking… Naaa, not too much, but I did see this wonderful guy in the local forest.
> And with him I say goodbye to Ireland and take the boat over the sea to Scotland from Belfast to Cairnryan - Ayr to Waterside Patna where Jamie lives.
> 
> *Scotland, :*
> Google map: http://goo.gl/maps/x4dx4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Jamie's wonderful house in Waterside Patna.
> http://goo.gl/maps/MC5xQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, I tried to steal a seat in Jamie's wheelchair, what a cute couple of Lumber Jerks we are, lol.
> Jamie and I have been on the mail for a few years now, talking about life, woman, kids, tools, wood and all that touched our hearts, so I was more than happy to finally get to meet this really special man.
> I knew even before my arrival, that this would not just be a visit, but the beginning of something more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The grass really is greener in Scotland and sun is something you run for, when it is there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering if this was why Jamie moved here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small houses on a row in the nearby city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed my breakfast and a moment of meditation outside the front door in the morning.
> Became quite fond of eggrolls and loved the time on one of Jamie's meditation stools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's house is a run of wonderful people, this says a lot about Jamie, people with the heart on the right spot and care for each other. Her Gordon, he is kind of Jamie's right wing, a good turner and like a detective, he can find everything in Jamie's workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and these sweet ladies, they were always happy to see me.
> Jamie's house is also dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Scottish pie and yes another resident of the house, I called her my little princess.
> While I was here I also had the chance to try the famous haggis, and actually loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course fish also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie and his bride is Buddhist and so they have a prayer room for them and all the guests arriving to this house full of love and open arms. I turned a little stick for the big meditation bell as a thank you back for the moments I spend in the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I arrived in Ayr (where the Spiers hand planes were made), I noticed this: the wee nook, Jamie always use this wee word and it has now become one of my favorite words too.
> http://goo.gl/maps/hJhMV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view from my fine room.
> The lawn is a bowling club, yes they play outdoors on grass here, that is a wee bit cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll not explode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just visited the local steam locomotive museum a couple of times, quite interesting and I even had a tour in a steam train.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here a little woodworking inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the floorboard sawhorse.
> It was tradition that the carpenters when working on a house, build one or two of these as worktable on site.
> They are brilliantly simple.
> Can be made stronger with a board under the top plank also.
> All you need is a floorboard and a handful of nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gives a fine place for storage of tools and nails.
> I found this one in an abandoned factory building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie have a huge book and magazine collection, so when I was not busy, I was reading and once in a while took a picture of a favorite page.
> This one inspired me to go and turn some wedges, this I will post later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A part of life in the house is tea time, this was around the big table, and always a wonderful moment with room for talk's quietness. Here with Tharchin and Jamie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another visit to the old factory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a thing with old buildings, there is a wonderful reality in this reality, that nature slowly claims back what we have borrowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had time to take a small hike.
> A day out by Loch Doon, with my new gear, walking boots, back pack, sleeping bag and a hammock.
> (Gear is much cheaper in UK than in Denmark).
> Google map: http://goo.gl/maps/zp5yD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the shadow, it is me walking a tall aqua duct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please enjoy the light, it was such a beautiful day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After three hours of walk, I found the perfect spot and it was time to put up the hammock and make camp for the night. Dam I love that hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here on my test sleep in my sister's garden, it was raining cats and dogs and I was dry and warm inside.
> Think this is going to a close travel companion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loch Doon from where I set camp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The day after I was picked up by the loch by this beautiful woman (inside out), Ros.
> Ros gave me the name: The man with the hat, who sleeps in the trees.
> Please notice what she has in her hand bag. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it was not in this car, just a wonderful couple I saw by the local gas station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's workshop, where I spend a lot of hours during my ten days stay.
> Notice the tool cabinet in the back, Jamie's, this will also be subject to a blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved to be in the shop, and also Jamie gave me a name: the happy monkey, since I was so happy when I was there playing with wood (here wearing Jamie's South African carpenter's hat).
> And the dogs were often there for a kiss and a hug.
> Actually I think they would have loved to call me the Lollypop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's wonderful wife Shirley was more willing to be kissed by the dogs (and Jamie), in fact she loves those dogs.
> Shirley took me in, as an if I belonged there and so I felt completely at home, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another of Jamie's friends Arthur, he is also a part of the house and are a fine woodworker too.
> He helps out Jamie and makes spoons too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Ryan, that some of you have seen before in Jamie's posts.
> Ryan and I shared a fine day making spoons, my first fully hand carved spoon, it was great fun to carve it and I enjoyed the time with Ryan. Ryan made a really fine spoon.
> I will post my spoon later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had the chance to visit Ronnie.
> He has a pole lathe and love green woodworking.
> So I got the chance to spin it and this was great fun, I have to make me one of these.
> Recorded some video, that will become a blog with a few pictures also (lots of work to do).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I will let the blog end with this picture.
> Jamie and I shared a fine moment in the shop, where he showed me all his hand planes, and I admired his beautiful Spiers of Ayr smoother, that once was his fathers, next plane I picked up was another Spiers of Ayr smoother, this one Jamie told me had belonged to his uncle and I was completely in love with it. As we were about to move on to talk about the next plane, Jamie told me that this Smoother was now mine, I was almost not able to understand it, so I was like in a coma for a moment, and then I think I looked like a small child on Christmas evening. The next days they all laughed a wee bit of me, since I never left it, it was with me where ever I went, even on the night table when I was sleeping. I spend some wonderful time giving it life again, cleaning, oiling, flattening, polishing and sharpening this beauty and finally making shaves.
> It is with no doubt the most beautiful plane I own, a piece of art and craft.
> Thank you so much for this beautiful plane Jamie, I sit and look at it at this moment and feel so lucky.
> (Yes you guessed right, material for another blog).
> 
> The last day I spend alone in the shop, since Jamie needed to go to the hospital (he is now home again and fine), and this day I spend building a Japanese plane, but this will be posted soon. ;-)
> 
> So, it is time to say goodbye now.
> To say thank you to Ryan, Tharchin, Arthur, Gordon Ronnie and beautiful Ros - for taking me in, and making me feel as welcome as I have always been there, you are all special and real humans.
> 
> Jamie and Shirley I think you could feel how much I enjoyed to be in your house, to be in this wonderful atmosphere of love that are around you. I am so proud to have felt you love and refused to say goodbye, since this was just the first time we meet. Love you.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Looks like you are having fun all over Europe! ;-))


----------



## stefang

mafe said:


> *A trip to Scotland, MaFe meets Jamie - visiting my friend Jamie Speirs.*
> 
> *A trip to Scotland, MaFe meets Jamie*
> Visiting my friend Jamie Speirs.
> 
> This is a short picture story of a wonderful travel I just ended last week.
> First a visit to Ireland and then Scotland.
> The blog will be followed up by blogs about projects I did as I was in Scotland.
> 
> My sister is married to an American General Consul and they are stationed in Belfast, so when I decided to go and visit her, I contacted our LJ buddy Jamie and asked him what he thought about me coming for a visit on my way back to Denmark. Jamie opened his doors right away and invited me to come and stay. My travel was a wee bit on its way, but at the end I finally managed to make all the ends meet and took off for Ireland.
> 
> *First Ireland, Belfast:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I always dreamed about seeing, the coastline of Ireland.
> A Google map here: http://goo.gl/maps/FqiXQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here I was all of a sudden, with Sam (my sister's dog) and a good dark Irish beer.
> Sometimes I feel life is so amazing, that I find it hard to keep up, lucky I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not make a travel blog, but Belfast is also an interesting city, quite real, an authentic pulse, a little rough, only 300.000 of population, like life goes its own way and most of the city quite rough and not all like this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you move around you can watch the flags, to see if it is a Catholic or Protestant area and this is still a sad reality of Ireland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many meetings have been held in these pubs, and again choose one with the right flag if you are religious.
> http://www.yelp.co.uk/biz/rex-bar-belfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone say Flatiron building…
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flatiron_Building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like mother - so daughter…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In these docks Titanic was build, and the ship here is a sister ship from the same builder.
> In the background the new pride of Belfast, the Titanic museum.
> http://www.titanicbelfast.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and my beautiful sister with her wonderful dog Sam.
> Thank you for a wonderful visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woodworking… Naaa, not too much, but I did see this wonderful guy in the local forest.
> And with him I say goodbye to Ireland and take the boat over the sea to Scotland from Belfast to Cairnryan - Ayr to Waterside Patna where Jamie lives.
> 
> *Scotland, :*
> Google map: http://goo.gl/maps/x4dx4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Jamie's wonderful house in Waterside Patna.
> http://goo.gl/maps/MC5xQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, I tried to steal a seat in Jamie's wheelchair, what a cute couple of Lumber Jerks we are, lol.
> Jamie and I have been on the mail for a few years now, talking about life, woman, kids, tools, wood and all that touched our hearts, so I was more than happy to finally get to meet this really special man.
> I knew even before my arrival, that this would not just be a visit, but the beginning of something more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The grass really is greener in Scotland and sun is something you run for, when it is there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering if this was why Jamie moved here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small houses on a row in the nearby city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed my breakfast and a moment of meditation outside the front door in the morning.
> Became quite fond of eggrolls and loved the time on one of Jamie's meditation stools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's house is a run of wonderful people, this says a lot about Jamie, people with the heart on the right spot and care for each other. Her Gordon, he is kind of Jamie's right wing, a good turner and like a detective, he can find everything in Jamie's workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and these sweet ladies, they were always happy to see me.
> Jamie's house is also dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Scottish pie and yes another resident of the house, I called her my little princess.
> While I was here I also had the chance to try the famous haggis, and actually loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course fish also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie and his bride is Buddhist and so they have a prayer room for them and all the guests arriving to this house full of love and open arms. I turned a little stick for the big meditation bell as a thank you back for the moments I spend in the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I arrived in Ayr (where the Spiers hand planes were made), I noticed this: the wee nook, Jamie always use this wee word and it has now become one of my favorite words too.
> http://goo.gl/maps/hJhMV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view from my fine room.
> The lawn is a bowling club, yes they play outdoors on grass here, that is a wee bit cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll not explode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just visited the local steam locomotive museum a couple of times, quite interesting and I even had a tour in a steam train.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here a little woodworking inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the floorboard sawhorse.
> It was tradition that the carpenters when working on a house, build one or two of these as worktable on site.
> They are brilliantly simple.
> Can be made stronger with a board under the top plank also.
> All you need is a floorboard and a handful of nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gives a fine place for storage of tools and nails.
> I found this one in an abandoned factory building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie have a huge book and magazine collection, so when I was not busy, I was reading and once in a while took a picture of a favorite page.
> This one inspired me to go and turn some wedges, this I will post later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A part of life in the house is tea time, this was around the big table, and always a wonderful moment with room for talk's quietness. Here with Tharchin and Jamie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another visit to the old factory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a thing with old buildings, there is a wonderful reality in this reality, that nature slowly claims back what we have borrowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had time to take a small hike.
> A day out by Loch Doon, with my new gear, walking boots, back pack, sleeping bag and a hammock.
> (Gear is much cheaper in UK than in Denmark).
> Google map: http://goo.gl/maps/zp5yD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the shadow, it is me walking a tall aqua duct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please enjoy the light, it was such a beautiful day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After three hours of walk, I found the perfect spot and it was time to put up the hammock and make camp for the night. Dam I love that hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here on my test sleep in my sister's garden, it was raining cats and dogs and I was dry and warm inside.
> Think this is going to a close travel companion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loch Doon from where I set camp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The day after I was picked up by the loch by this beautiful woman (inside out), Ros.
> Ros gave me the name: The man with the hat, who sleeps in the trees.
> Please notice what she has in her hand bag. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it was not in this car, just a wonderful couple I saw by the local gas station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's workshop, where I spend a lot of hours during my ten days stay.
> Notice the tool cabinet in the back, Jamie's, this will also be subject to a blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved to be in the shop, and also Jamie gave me a name: the happy monkey, since I was so happy when I was there playing with wood (here wearing Jamie's South African carpenter's hat).
> And the dogs were often there for a kiss and a hug.
> Actually I think they would have loved to call me the Lollypop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's wonderful wife Shirley was more willing to be kissed by the dogs (and Jamie), in fact she loves those dogs.
> Shirley took me in, as an if I belonged there and so I felt completely at home, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another of Jamie's friends Arthur, he is also a part of the house and are a fine woodworker too.
> He helps out Jamie and makes spoons too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Ryan, that some of you have seen before in Jamie's posts.
> Ryan and I shared a fine day making spoons, my first fully hand carved spoon, it was great fun to carve it and I enjoyed the time with Ryan. Ryan made a really fine spoon.
> I will post my spoon later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had the chance to visit Ronnie.
> He has a pole lathe and love green woodworking.
> So I got the chance to spin it and this was great fun, I have to make me one of these.
> Recorded some video, that will become a blog with a few pictures also (lots of work to do).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I will let the blog end with this picture.
> Jamie and I shared a fine moment in the shop, where he showed me all his hand planes, and I admired his beautiful Spiers of Ayr smoother, that once was his fathers, next plane I picked up was another Spiers of Ayr smoother, this one Jamie told me had belonged to his uncle and I was completely in love with it. As we were about to move on to talk about the next plane, Jamie told me that this Smoother was now mine, I was almost not able to understand it, so I was like in a coma for a moment, and then I think I looked like a small child on Christmas evening. The next days they all laughed a wee bit of me, since I never left it, it was with me where ever I went, even on the night table when I was sleeping. I spend some wonderful time giving it life again, cleaning, oiling, flattening, polishing and sharpening this beauty and finally making shaves.
> It is with no doubt the most beautiful plane I own, a piece of art and craft.
> Thank you so much for this beautiful plane Jamie, I sit and look at it at this moment and feel so lucky.
> (Yes you guessed right, material for another blog).
> 
> The last day I spend alone in the shop, since Jamie needed to go to the hospital (he is now home again and fine), and this day I spend building a Japanese plane, but this will be posted soon. ;-)
> 
> So, it is time to say goodbye now.
> To say thank you to Ryan, Tharchin, Arthur, Gordon Ronnie and beautiful Ros - for taking me in, and making me feel as welcome as I have always been there, you are all special and real humans.
> 
> Jamie and Shirley I think you could feel how much I enjoyed to be in your house, to be in this wonderful atmosphere of love that are around you. I am so proud to have felt you love and refused to say goodbye, since this was just the first time we meet. Love you.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Mystery solved. I found the email notifications of your blogs in my spam filter. If it happens again I will have to figure out how to change it.


----------



## Schwieb

mafe said:


> *A trip to Scotland, MaFe meets Jamie - visiting my friend Jamie Speirs.*
> 
> *A trip to Scotland, MaFe meets Jamie*
> Visiting my friend Jamie Speirs.
> 
> This is a short picture story of a wonderful travel I just ended last week.
> First a visit to Ireland and then Scotland.
> The blog will be followed up by blogs about projects I did as I was in Scotland.
> 
> My sister is married to an American General Consul and they are stationed in Belfast, so when I decided to go and visit her, I contacted our LJ buddy Jamie and asked him what he thought about me coming for a visit on my way back to Denmark. Jamie opened his doors right away and invited me to come and stay. My travel was a wee bit on its way, but at the end I finally managed to make all the ends meet and took off for Ireland.
> 
> *First Ireland, Belfast:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I always dreamed about seeing, the coastline of Ireland.
> A Google map here: http://goo.gl/maps/FqiXQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here I was all of a sudden, with Sam (my sister's dog) and a good dark Irish beer.
> Sometimes I feel life is so amazing, that I find it hard to keep up, lucky I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not make a travel blog, but Belfast is also an interesting city, quite real, an authentic pulse, a little rough, only 300.000 of population, like life goes its own way and most of the city quite rough and not all like this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you move around you can watch the flags, to see if it is a Catholic or Protestant area and this is still a sad reality of Ireland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many meetings have been held in these pubs, and again choose one with the right flag if you are religious.
> http://www.yelp.co.uk/biz/rex-bar-belfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone say Flatiron building…
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flatiron_Building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like mother - so daughter…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In these docks Titanic was build, and the ship here is a sister ship from the same builder.
> In the background the new pride of Belfast, the Titanic museum.
> http://www.titanicbelfast.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and my beautiful sister with her wonderful dog Sam.
> Thank you for a wonderful visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woodworking… Naaa, not too much, but I did see this wonderful guy in the local forest.
> And with him I say goodbye to Ireland and take the boat over the sea to Scotland from Belfast to Cairnryan - Ayr to Waterside Patna where Jamie lives.
> 
> *Scotland, :*
> Google map: http://goo.gl/maps/x4dx4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Jamie's wonderful house in Waterside Patna.
> http://goo.gl/maps/MC5xQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, I tried to steal a seat in Jamie's wheelchair, what a cute couple of Lumber Jerks we are, lol.
> Jamie and I have been on the mail for a few years now, talking about life, woman, kids, tools, wood and all that touched our hearts, so I was more than happy to finally get to meet this really special man.
> I knew even before my arrival, that this would not just be a visit, but the beginning of something more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The grass really is greener in Scotland and sun is something you run for, when it is there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering if this was why Jamie moved here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small houses on a row in the nearby city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed my breakfast and a moment of meditation outside the front door in the morning.
> Became quite fond of eggrolls and loved the time on one of Jamie's meditation stools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's house is a run of wonderful people, this says a lot about Jamie, people with the heart on the right spot and care for each other. Her Gordon, he is kind of Jamie's right wing, a good turner and like a detective, he can find everything in Jamie's workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and these sweet ladies, they were always happy to see me.
> Jamie's house is also dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Scottish pie and yes another resident of the house, I called her my little princess.
> While I was here I also had the chance to try the famous haggis, and actually loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course fish also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie and his bride is Buddhist and so they have a prayer room for them and all the guests arriving to this house full of love and open arms. I turned a little stick for the big meditation bell as a thank you back for the moments I spend in the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I arrived in Ayr (where the Spiers hand planes were made), I noticed this: the wee nook, Jamie always use this wee word and it has now become one of my favorite words too.
> http://goo.gl/maps/hJhMV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view from my fine room.
> The lawn is a bowling club, yes they play outdoors on grass here, that is a wee bit cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll not explode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just visited the local steam locomotive museum a couple of times, quite interesting and I even had a tour in a steam train.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here a little woodworking inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the floorboard sawhorse.
> It was tradition that the carpenters when working on a house, build one or two of these as worktable on site.
> They are brilliantly simple.
> Can be made stronger with a board under the top plank also.
> All you need is a floorboard and a handful of nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gives a fine place for storage of tools and nails.
> I found this one in an abandoned factory building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie have a huge book and magazine collection, so when I was not busy, I was reading and once in a while took a picture of a favorite page.
> This one inspired me to go and turn some wedges, this I will post later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A part of life in the house is tea time, this was around the big table, and always a wonderful moment with room for talk's quietness. Here with Tharchin and Jamie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another visit to the old factory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a thing with old buildings, there is a wonderful reality in this reality, that nature slowly claims back what we have borrowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had time to take a small hike.
> A day out by Loch Doon, with my new gear, walking boots, back pack, sleeping bag and a hammock.
> (Gear is much cheaper in UK than in Denmark).
> Google map: http://goo.gl/maps/zp5yD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the shadow, it is me walking a tall aqua duct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please enjoy the light, it was such a beautiful day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After three hours of walk, I found the perfect spot and it was time to put up the hammock and make camp for the night. Dam I love that hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here on my test sleep in my sister's garden, it was raining cats and dogs and I was dry and warm inside.
> Think this is going to a close travel companion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loch Doon from where I set camp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The day after I was picked up by the loch by this beautiful woman (inside out), Ros.
> Ros gave me the name: The man with the hat, who sleeps in the trees.
> Please notice what she has in her hand bag. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it was not in this car, just a wonderful couple I saw by the local gas station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's workshop, where I spend a lot of hours during my ten days stay.
> Notice the tool cabinet in the back, Jamie's, this will also be subject to a blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved to be in the shop, and also Jamie gave me a name: the happy monkey, since I was so happy when I was there playing with wood (here wearing Jamie's South African carpenter's hat).
> And the dogs were often there for a kiss and a hug.
> Actually I think they would have loved to call me the Lollypop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's wonderful wife Shirley was more willing to be kissed by the dogs (and Jamie), in fact she loves those dogs.
> Shirley took me in, as an if I belonged there and so I felt completely at home, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another of Jamie's friends Arthur, he is also a part of the house and are a fine woodworker too.
> He helps out Jamie and makes spoons too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Ryan, that some of you have seen before in Jamie's posts.
> Ryan and I shared a fine day making spoons, my first fully hand carved spoon, it was great fun to carve it and I enjoyed the time with Ryan. Ryan made a really fine spoon.
> I will post my spoon later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had the chance to visit Ronnie.
> He has a pole lathe and love green woodworking.
> So I got the chance to spin it and this was great fun, I have to make me one of these.
> Recorded some video, that will become a blog with a few pictures also (lots of work to do).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I will let the blog end with this picture.
> Jamie and I shared a fine moment in the shop, where he showed me all his hand planes, and I admired his beautiful Spiers of Ayr smoother, that once was his fathers, next plane I picked up was another Spiers of Ayr smoother, this one Jamie told me had belonged to his uncle and I was completely in love with it. As we were about to move on to talk about the next plane, Jamie told me that this Smoother was now mine, I was almost not able to understand it, so I was like in a coma for a moment, and then I think I looked like a small child on Christmas evening. The next days they all laughed a wee bit of me, since I never left it, it was with me where ever I went, even on the night table when I was sleeping. I spend some wonderful time giving it life again, cleaning, oiling, flattening, polishing and sharpening this beauty and finally making shaves.
> It is with no doubt the most beautiful plane I own, a piece of art and craft.
> Thank you so much for this beautiful plane Jamie, I sit and look at it at this moment and feel so lucky.
> (Yes you guessed right, material for another blog).
> 
> The last day I spend alone in the shop, since Jamie needed to go to the hospital (he is now home again and fine), and this day I spend building a Japanese plane, but this will be posted soon. ;-)
> 
> So, it is time to say goodbye now.
> To say thank you to Ryan, Tharchin, Arthur, Gordon Ronnie and beautiful Ros - for taking me in, and making me feel as welcome as I have always been there, you are all special and real humans.
> 
> Jamie and Shirley I think you could feel how much I enjoyed to be in your house, to be in this wonderful atmosphere of love that are around you. I am so proud to have felt you love and refused to say goodbye, since this was just the first time we meet. Love you.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


What a post Mads. You always do such a great job. I felt like I was there with you. You know that my invitation remains open.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

mafe said:


> *A trip to Scotland, MaFe meets Jamie - visiting my friend Jamie Speirs.*
> 
> *A trip to Scotland, MaFe meets Jamie*
> Visiting my friend Jamie Speirs.
> 
> This is a short picture story of a wonderful travel I just ended last week.
> First a visit to Ireland and then Scotland.
> The blog will be followed up by blogs about projects I did as I was in Scotland.
> 
> My sister is married to an American General Consul and they are stationed in Belfast, so when I decided to go and visit her, I contacted our LJ buddy Jamie and asked him what he thought about me coming for a visit on my way back to Denmark. Jamie opened his doors right away and invited me to come and stay. My travel was a wee bit on its way, but at the end I finally managed to make all the ends meet and took off for Ireland.
> 
> *First Ireland, Belfast:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I always dreamed about seeing, the coastline of Ireland.
> A Google map here: http://goo.gl/maps/FqiXQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here I was all of a sudden, with Sam (my sister's dog) and a good dark Irish beer.
> Sometimes I feel life is so amazing, that I find it hard to keep up, lucky I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not make a travel blog, but Belfast is also an interesting city, quite real, an authentic pulse, a little rough, only 300.000 of population, like life goes its own way and most of the city quite rough and not all like this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you move around you can watch the flags, to see if it is a Catholic or Protestant area and this is still a sad reality of Ireland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many meetings have been held in these pubs, and again choose one with the right flag if you are religious.
> http://www.yelp.co.uk/biz/rex-bar-belfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone say Flatiron building…
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flatiron_Building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like mother - so daughter…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In these docks Titanic was build, and the ship here is a sister ship from the same builder.
> In the background the new pride of Belfast, the Titanic museum.
> http://www.titanicbelfast.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and my beautiful sister with her wonderful dog Sam.
> Thank you for a wonderful visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woodworking… Naaa, not too much, but I did see this wonderful guy in the local forest.
> And with him I say goodbye to Ireland and take the boat over the sea to Scotland from Belfast to Cairnryan - Ayr to Waterside Patna where Jamie lives.
> 
> *Scotland, :*
> Google map: http://goo.gl/maps/x4dx4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Jamie's wonderful house in Waterside Patna.
> http://goo.gl/maps/MC5xQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, I tried to steal a seat in Jamie's wheelchair, what a cute couple of Lumber Jerks we are, lol.
> Jamie and I have been on the mail for a few years now, talking about life, woman, kids, tools, wood and all that touched our hearts, so I was more than happy to finally get to meet this really special man.
> I knew even before my arrival, that this would not just be a visit, but the beginning of something more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The grass really is greener in Scotland and sun is something you run for, when it is there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering if this was why Jamie moved here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small houses on a row in the nearby city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed my breakfast and a moment of meditation outside the front door in the morning.
> Became quite fond of eggrolls and loved the time on one of Jamie's meditation stools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's house is a run of wonderful people, this says a lot about Jamie, people with the heart on the right spot and care for each other. Her Gordon, he is kind of Jamie's right wing, a good turner and like a detective, he can find everything in Jamie's workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and these sweet ladies, they were always happy to see me.
> Jamie's house is also dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Scottish pie and yes another resident of the house, I called her my little princess.
> While I was here I also had the chance to try the famous haggis, and actually loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course fish also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie and his bride is Buddhist and so they have a prayer room for them and all the guests arriving to this house full of love and open arms. I turned a little stick for the big meditation bell as a thank you back for the moments I spend in the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I arrived in Ayr (where the Spiers hand planes were made), I noticed this: the wee nook, Jamie always use this wee word and it has now become one of my favorite words too.
> http://goo.gl/maps/hJhMV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view from my fine room.
> The lawn is a bowling club, yes they play outdoors on grass here, that is a wee bit cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll not explode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just visited the local steam locomotive museum a couple of times, quite interesting and I even had a tour in a steam train.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here a little woodworking inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the floorboard sawhorse.
> It was tradition that the carpenters when working on a house, build one or two of these as worktable on site.
> They are brilliantly simple.
> Can be made stronger with a board under the top plank also.
> All you need is a floorboard and a handful of nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gives a fine place for storage of tools and nails.
> I found this one in an abandoned factory building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie have a huge book and magazine collection, so when I was not busy, I was reading and once in a while took a picture of a favorite page.
> This one inspired me to go and turn some wedges, this I will post later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A part of life in the house is tea time, this was around the big table, and always a wonderful moment with room for talk's quietness. Here with Tharchin and Jamie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another visit to the old factory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a thing with old buildings, there is a wonderful reality in this reality, that nature slowly claims back what we have borrowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had time to take a small hike.
> A day out by Loch Doon, with my new gear, walking boots, back pack, sleeping bag and a hammock.
> (Gear is much cheaper in UK than in Denmark).
> Google map: http://goo.gl/maps/zp5yD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the shadow, it is me walking a tall aqua duct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please enjoy the light, it was such a beautiful day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After three hours of walk, I found the perfect spot and it was time to put up the hammock and make camp for the night. Dam I love that hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here on my test sleep in my sister's garden, it was raining cats and dogs and I was dry and warm inside.
> Think this is going to a close travel companion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loch Doon from where I set camp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The day after I was picked up by the loch by this beautiful woman (inside out), Ros.
> Ros gave me the name: The man with the hat, who sleeps in the trees.
> Please notice what she has in her hand bag. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it was not in this car, just a wonderful couple I saw by the local gas station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's workshop, where I spend a lot of hours during my ten days stay.
> Notice the tool cabinet in the back, Jamie's, this will also be subject to a blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved to be in the shop, and also Jamie gave me a name: the happy monkey, since I was so happy when I was there playing with wood (here wearing Jamie's South African carpenter's hat).
> And the dogs were often there for a kiss and a hug.
> Actually I think they would have loved to call me the Lollypop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's wonderful wife Shirley was more willing to be kissed by the dogs (and Jamie), in fact she loves those dogs.
> Shirley took me in, as an if I belonged there and so I felt completely at home, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another of Jamie's friends Arthur, he is also a part of the house and are a fine woodworker too.
> He helps out Jamie and makes spoons too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Ryan, that some of you have seen before in Jamie's posts.
> Ryan and I shared a fine day making spoons, my first fully hand carved spoon, it was great fun to carve it and I enjoyed the time with Ryan. Ryan made a really fine spoon.
> I will post my spoon later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had the chance to visit Ronnie.
> He has a pole lathe and love green woodworking.
> So I got the chance to spin it and this was great fun, I have to make me one of these.
> Recorded some video, that will become a blog with a few pictures also (lots of work to do).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I will let the blog end with this picture.
> Jamie and I shared a fine moment in the shop, where he showed me all his hand planes, and I admired his beautiful Spiers of Ayr smoother, that once was his fathers, next plane I picked up was another Spiers of Ayr smoother, this one Jamie told me had belonged to his uncle and I was completely in love with it. As we were about to move on to talk about the next plane, Jamie told me that this Smoother was now mine, I was almost not able to understand it, so I was like in a coma for a moment, and then I think I looked like a small child on Christmas evening. The next days they all laughed a wee bit of me, since I never left it, it was with me where ever I went, even on the night table when I was sleeping. I spend some wonderful time giving it life again, cleaning, oiling, flattening, polishing and sharpening this beauty and finally making shaves.
> It is with no doubt the most beautiful plane I own, a piece of art and craft.
> Thank you so much for this beautiful plane Jamie, I sit and look at it at this moment and feel so lucky.
> (Yes you guessed right, material for another blog).
> 
> The last day I spend alone in the shop, since Jamie needed to go to the hospital (he is now home again and fine), and this day I spend building a Japanese plane, but this will be posted soon. ;-)
> 
> So, it is time to say goodbye now.
> To say thank you to Ryan, Tharchin, Arthur, Gordon Ronnie and beautiful Ros - for taking me in, and making me feel as welcome as I have always been there, you are all special and real humans.
> 
> Jamie and Shirley I think you could feel how much I enjoyed to be in your house, to be in this wonderful atmosphere of love that are around you. I am so proud to have felt you love and refused to say goodbye, since this was just the first time we meet. Love you.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


A terrific post, Mads, that reveals the true Joy you felt in these travels. Congrats on seeing the coast of Ireland; I'd love to do that myself. And meeting Jamie / staying for days surely was a treat. Sounds like an awesome adventure.

And Tech has it right - save up and plan a trip to America… We'd love to have you!


----------



## JoeinGa

mafe said:


> *A trip to Scotland, MaFe meets Jamie - visiting my friend Jamie Speirs.*
> 
> *A trip to Scotland, MaFe meets Jamie*
> Visiting my friend Jamie Speirs.
> 
> This is a short picture story of a wonderful travel I just ended last week.
> First a visit to Ireland and then Scotland.
> The blog will be followed up by blogs about projects I did as I was in Scotland.
> 
> My sister is married to an American General Consul and they are stationed in Belfast, so when I decided to go and visit her, I contacted our LJ buddy Jamie and asked him what he thought about me coming for a visit on my way back to Denmark. Jamie opened his doors right away and invited me to come and stay. My travel was a wee bit on its way, but at the end I finally managed to make all the ends meet and took off for Ireland.
> 
> *First Ireland, Belfast:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I always dreamed about seeing, the coastline of Ireland.
> A Google map here: http://goo.gl/maps/FqiXQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here I was all of a sudden, with Sam (my sister's dog) and a good dark Irish beer.
> Sometimes I feel life is so amazing, that I find it hard to keep up, lucky I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not make a travel blog, but Belfast is also an interesting city, quite real, an authentic pulse, a little rough, only 300.000 of population, like life goes its own way and most of the city quite rough and not all like this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you move around you can watch the flags, to see if it is a Catholic or Protestant area and this is still a sad reality of Ireland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many meetings have been held in these pubs, and again choose one with the right flag if you are religious.
> http://www.yelp.co.uk/biz/rex-bar-belfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone say Flatiron building…
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flatiron_Building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like mother - so daughter…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In these docks Titanic was build, and the ship here is a sister ship from the same builder.
> In the background the new pride of Belfast, the Titanic museum.
> http://www.titanicbelfast.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and my beautiful sister with her wonderful dog Sam.
> Thank you for a wonderful visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woodworking… Naaa, not too much, but I did see this wonderful guy in the local forest.
> And with him I say goodbye to Ireland and take the boat over the sea to Scotland from Belfast to Cairnryan - Ayr to Waterside Patna where Jamie lives.
> 
> *Scotland, :*
> Google map: http://goo.gl/maps/x4dx4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Jamie's wonderful house in Waterside Patna.
> http://goo.gl/maps/MC5xQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, I tried to steal a seat in Jamie's wheelchair, what a cute couple of Lumber Jerks we are, lol.
> Jamie and I have been on the mail for a few years now, talking about life, woman, kids, tools, wood and all that touched our hearts, so I was more than happy to finally get to meet this really special man.
> I knew even before my arrival, that this would not just be a visit, but the beginning of something more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The grass really is greener in Scotland and sun is something you run for, when it is there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering if this was why Jamie moved here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small houses on a row in the nearby city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed my breakfast and a moment of meditation outside the front door in the morning.
> Became quite fond of eggrolls and loved the time on one of Jamie's meditation stools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's house is a run of wonderful people, this says a lot about Jamie, people with the heart on the right spot and care for each other. Her Gordon, he is kind of Jamie's right wing, a good turner and like a detective, he can find everything in Jamie's workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and these sweet ladies, they were always happy to see me.
> Jamie's house is also dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Scottish pie and yes another resident of the house, I called her my little princess.
> While I was here I also had the chance to try the famous haggis, and actually loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course fish also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie and his bride is Buddhist and so they have a prayer room for them and all the guests arriving to this house full of love and open arms. I turned a little stick for the big meditation bell as a thank you back for the moments I spend in the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I arrived in Ayr (where the Spiers hand planes were made), I noticed this: the wee nook, Jamie always use this wee word and it has now become one of my favorite words too.
> http://goo.gl/maps/hJhMV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view from my fine room.
> The lawn is a bowling club, yes they play outdoors on grass here, that is a wee bit cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll not explode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just visited the local steam locomotive museum a couple of times, quite interesting and I even had a tour in a steam train.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here a little woodworking inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the floorboard sawhorse.
> It was tradition that the carpenters when working on a house, build one or two of these as worktable on site.
> They are brilliantly simple.
> Can be made stronger with a board under the top plank also.
> All you need is a floorboard and a handful of nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gives a fine place for storage of tools and nails.
> I found this one in an abandoned factory building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie have a huge book and magazine collection, so when I was not busy, I was reading and once in a while took a picture of a favorite page.
> This one inspired me to go and turn some wedges, this I will post later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A part of life in the house is tea time, this was around the big table, and always a wonderful moment with room for talk's quietness. Here with Tharchin and Jamie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another visit to the old factory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a thing with old buildings, there is a wonderful reality in this reality, that nature slowly claims back what we have borrowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had time to take a small hike.
> A day out by Loch Doon, with my new gear, walking boots, back pack, sleeping bag and a hammock.
> (Gear is much cheaper in UK than in Denmark).
> Google map: http://goo.gl/maps/zp5yD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the shadow, it is me walking a tall aqua duct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please enjoy the light, it was such a beautiful day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After three hours of walk, I found the perfect spot and it was time to put up the hammock and make camp for the night. Dam I love that hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here on my test sleep in my sister's garden, it was raining cats and dogs and I was dry and warm inside.
> Think this is going to a close travel companion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loch Doon from where I set camp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The day after I was picked up by the loch by this beautiful woman (inside out), Ros.
> Ros gave me the name: The man with the hat, who sleeps in the trees.
> Please notice what she has in her hand bag. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it was not in this car, just a wonderful couple I saw by the local gas station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's workshop, where I spend a lot of hours during my ten days stay.
> Notice the tool cabinet in the back, Jamie's, this will also be subject to a blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved to be in the shop, and also Jamie gave me a name: the happy monkey, since I was so happy when I was there playing with wood (here wearing Jamie's South African carpenter's hat).
> And the dogs were often there for a kiss and a hug.
> Actually I think they would have loved to call me the Lollypop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's wonderful wife Shirley was more willing to be kissed by the dogs (and Jamie), in fact she loves those dogs.
> Shirley took me in, as an if I belonged there and so I felt completely at home, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another of Jamie's friends Arthur, he is also a part of the house and are a fine woodworker too.
> He helps out Jamie and makes spoons too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Ryan, that some of you have seen before in Jamie's posts.
> Ryan and I shared a fine day making spoons, my first fully hand carved spoon, it was great fun to carve it and I enjoyed the time with Ryan. Ryan made a really fine spoon.
> I will post my spoon later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had the chance to visit Ronnie.
> He has a pole lathe and love green woodworking.
> So I got the chance to spin it and this was great fun, I have to make me one of these.
> Recorded some video, that will become a blog with a few pictures also (lots of work to do).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I will let the blog end with this picture.
> Jamie and I shared a fine moment in the shop, where he showed me all his hand planes, and I admired his beautiful Spiers of Ayr smoother, that once was his fathers, next plane I picked up was another Spiers of Ayr smoother, this one Jamie told me had belonged to his uncle and I was completely in love with it. As we were about to move on to talk about the next plane, Jamie told me that this Smoother was now mine, I was almost not able to understand it, so I was like in a coma for a moment, and then I think I looked like a small child on Christmas evening. The next days they all laughed a wee bit of me, since I never left it, it was with me where ever I went, even on the night table when I was sleeping. I spend some wonderful time giving it life again, cleaning, oiling, flattening, polishing and sharpening this beauty and finally making shaves.
> It is with no doubt the most beautiful plane I own, a piece of art and craft.
> Thank you so much for this beautiful plane Jamie, I sit and look at it at this moment and feel so lucky.
> (Yes you guessed right, material for another blog).
> 
> The last day I spend alone in the shop, since Jamie needed to go to the hospital (he is now home again and fine), and this day I spend building a Japanese plane, but this will be posted soon. ;-)
> 
> So, it is time to say goodbye now.
> To say thank you to Ryan, Tharchin, Arthur, Gordon Ronnie and beautiful Ros - for taking me in, and making me feel as welcome as I have always been there, you are all special and real humans.
> 
> Jamie and Shirley I think you could feel how much I enjoyed to be in your house, to be in this wonderful atmosphere of love that are around you. I am so proud to have felt you love and refused to say goodbye, since this was just the first time we meet. Love you.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


What a wonderful photo blog! Thanks for sharing your trip with us. I dont know if you were any where near County Donegal, but that is where some of my ancestry has it's roots. I'd love to go see it for myself one day.


----------



## WayneC

mafe said:


> *A trip to Scotland, MaFe meets Jamie - visiting my friend Jamie Speirs.*
> 
> *A trip to Scotland, MaFe meets Jamie*
> Visiting my friend Jamie Speirs.
> 
> This is a short picture story of a wonderful travel I just ended last week.
> First a visit to Ireland and then Scotland.
> The blog will be followed up by blogs about projects I did as I was in Scotland.
> 
> My sister is married to an American General Consul and they are stationed in Belfast, so when I decided to go and visit her, I contacted our LJ buddy Jamie and asked him what he thought about me coming for a visit on my way back to Denmark. Jamie opened his doors right away and invited me to come and stay. My travel was a wee bit on its way, but at the end I finally managed to make all the ends meet and took off for Ireland.
> 
> *First Ireland, Belfast:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I always dreamed about seeing, the coastline of Ireland.
> A Google map here: http://goo.gl/maps/FqiXQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here I was all of a sudden, with Sam (my sister's dog) and a good dark Irish beer.
> Sometimes I feel life is so amazing, that I find it hard to keep up, lucky I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not make a travel blog, but Belfast is also an interesting city, quite real, an authentic pulse, a little rough, only 300.000 of population, like life goes its own way and most of the city quite rough and not all like this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you move around you can watch the flags, to see if it is a Catholic or Protestant area and this is still a sad reality of Ireland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many meetings have been held in these pubs, and again choose one with the right flag if you are religious.
> http://www.yelp.co.uk/biz/rex-bar-belfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone say Flatiron building…
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flatiron_Building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like mother - so daughter…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In these docks Titanic was build, and the ship here is a sister ship from the same builder.
> In the background the new pride of Belfast, the Titanic museum.
> http://www.titanicbelfast.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and my beautiful sister with her wonderful dog Sam.
> Thank you for a wonderful visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woodworking… Naaa, not too much, but I did see this wonderful guy in the local forest.
> And with him I say goodbye to Ireland and take the boat over the sea to Scotland from Belfast to Cairnryan - Ayr to Waterside Patna where Jamie lives.
> 
> *Scotland, :*
> Google map: http://goo.gl/maps/x4dx4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Jamie's wonderful house in Waterside Patna.
> http://goo.gl/maps/MC5xQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, I tried to steal a seat in Jamie's wheelchair, what a cute couple of Lumber Jerks we are, lol.
> Jamie and I have been on the mail for a few years now, talking about life, woman, kids, tools, wood and all that touched our hearts, so I was more than happy to finally get to meet this really special man.
> I knew even before my arrival, that this would not just be a visit, but the beginning of something more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The grass really is greener in Scotland and sun is something you run for, when it is there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering if this was why Jamie moved here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small houses on a row in the nearby city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed my breakfast and a moment of meditation outside the front door in the morning.
> Became quite fond of eggrolls and loved the time on one of Jamie's meditation stools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's house is a run of wonderful people, this says a lot about Jamie, people with the heart on the right spot and care for each other. Her Gordon, he is kind of Jamie's right wing, a good turner and like a detective, he can find everything in Jamie's workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and these sweet ladies, they were always happy to see me.
> Jamie's house is also dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Scottish pie and yes another resident of the house, I called her my little princess.
> While I was here I also had the chance to try the famous haggis, and actually loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course fish also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie and his bride is Buddhist and so they have a prayer room for them and all the guests arriving to this house full of love and open arms. I turned a little stick for the big meditation bell as a thank you back for the moments I spend in the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I arrived in Ayr (where the Spiers hand planes were made), I noticed this: the wee nook, Jamie always use this wee word and it has now become one of my favorite words too.
> http://goo.gl/maps/hJhMV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view from my fine room.
> The lawn is a bowling club, yes they play outdoors on grass here, that is a wee bit cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll not explode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just visited the local steam locomotive museum a couple of times, quite interesting and I even had a tour in a steam train.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here a little woodworking inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the floorboard sawhorse.
> It was tradition that the carpenters when working on a house, build one or two of these as worktable on site.
> They are brilliantly simple.
> Can be made stronger with a board under the top plank also.
> All you need is a floorboard and a handful of nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gives a fine place for storage of tools and nails.
> I found this one in an abandoned factory building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie have a huge book and magazine collection, so when I was not busy, I was reading and once in a while took a picture of a favorite page.
> This one inspired me to go and turn some wedges, this I will post later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A part of life in the house is tea time, this was around the big table, and always a wonderful moment with room for talk's quietness. Here with Tharchin and Jamie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another visit to the old factory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a thing with old buildings, there is a wonderful reality in this reality, that nature slowly claims back what we have borrowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had time to take a small hike.
> A day out by Loch Doon, with my new gear, walking boots, back pack, sleeping bag and a hammock.
> (Gear is much cheaper in UK than in Denmark).
> Google map: http://goo.gl/maps/zp5yD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the shadow, it is me walking a tall aqua duct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please enjoy the light, it was such a beautiful day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After three hours of walk, I found the perfect spot and it was time to put up the hammock and make camp for the night. Dam I love that hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here on my test sleep in my sister's garden, it was raining cats and dogs and I was dry and warm inside.
> Think this is going to a close travel companion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loch Doon from where I set camp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The day after I was picked up by the loch by this beautiful woman (inside out), Ros.
> Ros gave me the name: The man with the hat, who sleeps in the trees.
> Please notice what she has in her hand bag. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it was not in this car, just a wonderful couple I saw by the local gas station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's workshop, where I spend a lot of hours during my ten days stay.
> Notice the tool cabinet in the back, Jamie's, this will also be subject to a blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved to be in the shop, and also Jamie gave me a name: the happy monkey, since I was so happy when I was there playing with wood (here wearing Jamie's South African carpenter's hat).
> And the dogs were often there for a kiss and a hug.
> Actually I think they would have loved to call me the Lollypop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's wonderful wife Shirley was more willing to be kissed by the dogs (and Jamie), in fact she loves those dogs.
> Shirley took me in, as an if I belonged there and so I felt completely at home, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another of Jamie's friends Arthur, he is also a part of the house and are a fine woodworker too.
> He helps out Jamie and makes spoons too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Ryan, that some of you have seen before in Jamie's posts.
> Ryan and I shared a fine day making spoons, my first fully hand carved spoon, it was great fun to carve it and I enjoyed the time with Ryan. Ryan made a really fine spoon.
> I will post my spoon later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had the chance to visit Ronnie.
> He has a pole lathe and love green woodworking.
> So I got the chance to spin it and this was great fun, I have to make me one of these.
> Recorded some video, that will become a blog with a few pictures also (lots of work to do).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I will let the blog end with this picture.
> Jamie and I shared a fine moment in the shop, where he showed me all his hand planes, and I admired his beautiful Spiers of Ayr smoother, that once was his fathers, next plane I picked up was another Spiers of Ayr smoother, this one Jamie told me had belonged to his uncle and I was completely in love with it. As we were about to move on to talk about the next plane, Jamie told me that this Smoother was now mine, I was almost not able to understand it, so I was like in a coma for a moment, and then I think I looked like a small child on Christmas evening. The next days they all laughed a wee bit of me, since I never left it, it was with me where ever I went, even on the night table when I was sleeping. I spend some wonderful time giving it life again, cleaning, oiling, flattening, polishing and sharpening this beauty and finally making shaves.
> It is with no doubt the most beautiful plane I own, a piece of art and craft.
> Thank you so much for this beautiful plane Jamie, I sit and look at it at this moment and feel so lucky.
> (Yes you guessed right, material for another blog).
> 
> The last day I spend alone in the shop, since Jamie needed to go to the hospital (he is now home again and fine), and this day I spend building a Japanese plane, but this will be posted soon. ;-)
> 
> So, it is time to say goodbye now.
> To say thank you to Ryan, Tharchin, Arthur, Gordon Ronnie and beautiful Ros - for taking me in, and making me feel as welcome as I have always been there, you are all special and real humans.
> 
> Jamie and Shirley I think you could feel how much I enjoyed to be in your house, to be in this wonderful atmosphere of love that are around you. I am so proud to have felt you love and refused to say goodbye, since this was just the first time we meet. Love you.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


I would love to show you around Northern California.


----------



## phtaylor36

mafe said:


> *A trip to Scotland, MaFe meets Jamie - visiting my friend Jamie Speirs.*
> 
> *A trip to Scotland, MaFe meets Jamie*
> Visiting my friend Jamie Speirs.
> 
> This is a short picture story of a wonderful travel I just ended last week.
> First a visit to Ireland and then Scotland.
> The blog will be followed up by blogs about projects I did as I was in Scotland.
> 
> My sister is married to an American General Consul and they are stationed in Belfast, so when I decided to go and visit her, I contacted our LJ buddy Jamie and asked him what he thought about me coming for a visit on my way back to Denmark. Jamie opened his doors right away and invited me to come and stay. My travel was a wee bit on its way, but at the end I finally managed to make all the ends meet and took off for Ireland.
> 
> *First Ireland, Belfast:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I always dreamed about seeing, the coastline of Ireland.
> A Google map here: http://goo.gl/maps/FqiXQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here I was all of a sudden, with Sam (my sister's dog) and a good dark Irish beer.
> Sometimes I feel life is so amazing, that I find it hard to keep up, lucky I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not make a travel blog, but Belfast is also an interesting city, quite real, an authentic pulse, a little rough, only 300.000 of population, like life goes its own way and most of the city quite rough and not all like this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you move around you can watch the flags, to see if it is a Catholic or Protestant area and this is still a sad reality of Ireland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many meetings have been held in these pubs, and again choose one with the right flag if you are religious.
> http://www.yelp.co.uk/biz/rex-bar-belfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone say Flatiron building…
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flatiron_Building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like mother - so daughter…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In these docks Titanic was build, and the ship here is a sister ship from the same builder.
> In the background the new pride of Belfast, the Titanic museum.
> http://www.titanicbelfast.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and my beautiful sister with her wonderful dog Sam.
> Thank you for a wonderful visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woodworking… Naaa, not too much, but I did see this wonderful guy in the local forest.
> And with him I say goodbye to Ireland and take the boat over the sea to Scotland from Belfast to Cairnryan - Ayr to Waterside Patna where Jamie lives.
> 
> *Scotland, :*
> Google map: http://goo.gl/maps/x4dx4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Jamie's wonderful house in Waterside Patna.
> http://goo.gl/maps/MC5xQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, I tried to steal a seat in Jamie's wheelchair, what a cute couple of Lumber Jerks we are, lol.
> Jamie and I have been on the mail for a few years now, talking about life, woman, kids, tools, wood and all that touched our hearts, so I was more than happy to finally get to meet this really special man.
> I knew even before my arrival, that this would not just be a visit, but the beginning of something more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The grass really is greener in Scotland and sun is something you run for, when it is there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering if this was why Jamie moved here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small houses on a row in the nearby city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed my breakfast and a moment of meditation outside the front door in the morning.
> Became quite fond of eggrolls and loved the time on one of Jamie's meditation stools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's house is a run of wonderful people, this says a lot about Jamie, people with the heart on the right spot and care for each other. Her Gordon, he is kind of Jamie's right wing, a good turner and like a detective, he can find everything in Jamie's workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and these sweet ladies, they were always happy to see me.
> Jamie's house is also dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Scottish pie and yes another resident of the house, I called her my little princess.
> While I was here I also had the chance to try the famous haggis, and actually loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course fish also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie and his bride is Buddhist and so they have a prayer room for them and all the guests arriving to this house full of love and open arms. I turned a little stick for the big meditation bell as a thank you back for the moments I spend in the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I arrived in Ayr (where the Spiers hand planes were made), I noticed this: the wee nook, Jamie always use this wee word and it has now become one of my favorite words too.
> http://goo.gl/maps/hJhMV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view from my fine room.
> The lawn is a bowling club, yes they play outdoors on grass here, that is a wee bit cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll not explode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just visited the local steam locomotive museum a couple of times, quite interesting and I even had a tour in a steam train.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here a little woodworking inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the floorboard sawhorse.
> It was tradition that the carpenters when working on a house, build one or two of these as worktable on site.
> They are brilliantly simple.
> Can be made stronger with a board under the top plank also.
> All you need is a floorboard and a handful of nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gives a fine place for storage of tools and nails.
> I found this one in an abandoned factory building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie have a huge book and magazine collection, so when I was not busy, I was reading and once in a while took a picture of a favorite page.
> This one inspired me to go and turn some wedges, this I will post later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A part of life in the house is tea time, this was around the big table, and always a wonderful moment with room for talk's quietness. Here with Tharchin and Jamie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another visit to the old factory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a thing with old buildings, there is a wonderful reality in this reality, that nature slowly claims back what we have borrowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had time to take a small hike.
> A day out by Loch Doon, with my new gear, walking boots, back pack, sleeping bag and a hammock.
> (Gear is much cheaper in UK than in Denmark).
> Google map: http://goo.gl/maps/zp5yD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the shadow, it is me walking a tall aqua duct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please enjoy the light, it was such a beautiful day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After three hours of walk, I found the perfect spot and it was time to put up the hammock and make camp for the night. Dam I love that hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here on my test sleep in my sister's garden, it was raining cats and dogs and I was dry and warm inside.
> Think this is going to a close travel companion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loch Doon from where I set camp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The day after I was picked up by the loch by this beautiful woman (inside out), Ros.
> Ros gave me the name: The man with the hat, who sleeps in the trees.
> Please notice what she has in her hand bag. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it was not in this car, just a wonderful couple I saw by the local gas station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's workshop, where I spend a lot of hours during my ten days stay.
> Notice the tool cabinet in the back, Jamie's, this will also be subject to a blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved to be in the shop, and also Jamie gave me a name: the happy monkey, since I was so happy when I was there playing with wood (here wearing Jamie's South African carpenter's hat).
> And the dogs were often there for a kiss and a hug.
> Actually I think they would have loved to call me the Lollypop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's wonderful wife Shirley was more willing to be kissed by the dogs (and Jamie), in fact she loves those dogs.
> Shirley took me in, as an if I belonged there and so I felt completely at home, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another of Jamie's friends Arthur, he is also a part of the house and are a fine woodworker too.
> He helps out Jamie and makes spoons too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Ryan, that some of you have seen before in Jamie's posts.
> Ryan and I shared a fine day making spoons, my first fully hand carved spoon, it was great fun to carve it and I enjoyed the time with Ryan. Ryan made a really fine spoon.
> I will post my spoon later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had the chance to visit Ronnie.
> He has a pole lathe and love green woodworking.
> So I got the chance to spin it and this was great fun, I have to make me one of these.
> Recorded some video, that will become a blog with a few pictures also (lots of work to do).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I will let the blog end with this picture.
> Jamie and I shared a fine moment in the shop, where he showed me all his hand planes, and I admired his beautiful Spiers of Ayr smoother, that once was his fathers, next plane I picked up was another Spiers of Ayr smoother, this one Jamie told me had belonged to his uncle and I was completely in love with it. As we were about to move on to talk about the next plane, Jamie told me that this Smoother was now mine, I was almost not able to understand it, so I was like in a coma for a moment, and then I think I looked like a small child on Christmas evening. The next days they all laughed a wee bit of me, since I never left it, it was with me where ever I went, even on the night table when I was sleeping. I spend some wonderful time giving it life again, cleaning, oiling, flattening, polishing and sharpening this beauty and finally making shaves.
> It is with no doubt the most beautiful plane I own, a piece of art and craft.
> Thank you so much for this beautiful plane Jamie, I sit and look at it at this moment and feel so lucky.
> (Yes you guessed right, material for another blog).
> 
> The last day I spend alone in the shop, since Jamie needed to go to the hospital (he is now home again and fine), and this day I spend building a Japanese plane, but this will be posted soon. ;-)
> 
> So, it is time to say goodbye now.
> To say thank you to Ryan, Tharchin, Arthur, Gordon Ronnie and beautiful Ros - for taking me in, and making me feel as welcome as I have always been there, you are all special and real humans.
> 
> Jamie and Shirley I think you could feel how much I enjoyed to be in your house, to be in this wonderful atmosphere of love that are around you. I am so proud to have felt you love and refused to say goodbye, since this was just the first time we meet. Love you.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Always great to see what you've been up to! What a great story.


----------



## Kentuk55

mafe said:


> *A trip to Scotland, MaFe meets Jamie - visiting my friend Jamie Speirs.*
> 
> *A trip to Scotland, MaFe meets Jamie*
> Visiting my friend Jamie Speirs.
> 
> This is a short picture story of a wonderful travel I just ended last week.
> First a visit to Ireland and then Scotland.
> The blog will be followed up by blogs about projects I did as I was in Scotland.
> 
> My sister is married to an American General Consul and they are stationed in Belfast, so when I decided to go and visit her, I contacted our LJ buddy Jamie and asked him what he thought about me coming for a visit on my way back to Denmark. Jamie opened his doors right away and invited me to come and stay. My travel was a wee bit on its way, but at the end I finally managed to make all the ends meet and took off for Ireland.
> 
> *First Ireland, Belfast:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I always dreamed about seeing, the coastline of Ireland.
> A Google map here: http://goo.gl/maps/FqiXQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here I was all of a sudden, with Sam (my sister's dog) and a good dark Irish beer.
> Sometimes I feel life is so amazing, that I find it hard to keep up, lucky I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not make a travel blog, but Belfast is also an interesting city, quite real, an authentic pulse, a little rough, only 300.000 of population, like life goes its own way and most of the city quite rough and not all like this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you move around you can watch the flags, to see if it is a Catholic or Protestant area and this is still a sad reality of Ireland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many meetings have been held in these pubs, and again choose one with the right flag if you are religious.
> http://www.yelp.co.uk/biz/rex-bar-belfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone say Flatiron building…
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flatiron_Building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like mother - so daughter…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In these docks Titanic was build, and the ship here is a sister ship from the same builder.
> In the background the new pride of Belfast, the Titanic museum.
> http://www.titanicbelfast.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and my beautiful sister with her wonderful dog Sam.
> Thank you for a wonderful visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woodworking… Naaa, not too much, but I did see this wonderful guy in the local forest.
> And with him I say goodbye to Ireland and take the boat over the sea to Scotland from Belfast to Cairnryan - Ayr to Waterside Patna where Jamie lives.
> 
> *Scotland, :*
> Google map: http://goo.gl/maps/x4dx4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Jamie's wonderful house in Waterside Patna.
> http://goo.gl/maps/MC5xQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, I tried to steal a seat in Jamie's wheelchair, what a cute couple of Lumber Jerks we are, lol.
> Jamie and I have been on the mail for a few years now, talking about life, woman, kids, tools, wood and all that touched our hearts, so I was more than happy to finally get to meet this really special man.
> I knew even before my arrival, that this would not just be a visit, but the beginning of something more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The grass really is greener in Scotland and sun is something you run for, when it is there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering if this was why Jamie moved here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small houses on a row in the nearby city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed my breakfast and a moment of meditation outside the front door in the morning.
> Became quite fond of eggrolls and loved the time on one of Jamie's meditation stools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's house is a run of wonderful people, this says a lot about Jamie, people with the heart on the right spot and care for each other. Her Gordon, he is kind of Jamie's right wing, a good turner and like a detective, he can find everything in Jamie's workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and these sweet ladies, they were always happy to see me.
> Jamie's house is also dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Scottish pie and yes another resident of the house, I called her my little princess.
> While I was here I also had the chance to try the famous haggis, and actually loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course fish also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie and his bride is Buddhist and so they have a prayer room for them and all the guests arriving to this house full of love and open arms. I turned a little stick for the big meditation bell as a thank you back for the moments I spend in the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I arrived in Ayr (where the Spiers hand planes were made), I noticed this: the wee nook, Jamie always use this wee word and it has now become one of my favorite words too.
> http://goo.gl/maps/hJhMV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view from my fine room.
> The lawn is a bowling club, yes they play outdoors on grass here, that is a wee bit cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll not explode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just visited the local steam locomotive museum a couple of times, quite interesting and I even had a tour in a steam train.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here a little woodworking inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the floorboard sawhorse.
> It was tradition that the carpenters when working on a house, build one or two of these as worktable on site.
> They are brilliantly simple.
> Can be made stronger with a board under the top plank also.
> All you need is a floorboard and a handful of nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gives a fine place for storage of tools and nails.
> I found this one in an abandoned factory building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie have a huge book and magazine collection, so when I was not busy, I was reading and once in a while took a picture of a favorite page.
> This one inspired me to go and turn some wedges, this I will post later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A part of life in the house is tea time, this was around the big table, and always a wonderful moment with room for talk's quietness. Here with Tharchin and Jamie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another visit to the old factory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a thing with old buildings, there is a wonderful reality in this reality, that nature slowly claims back what we have borrowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had time to take a small hike.
> A day out by Loch Doon, with my new gear, walking boots, back pack, sleeping bag and a hammock.
> (Gear is much cheaper in UK than in Denmark).
> Google map: http://goo.gl/maps/zp5yD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the shadow, it is me walking a tall aqua duct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please enjoy the light, it was such a beautiful day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After three hours of walk, I found the perfect spot and it was time to put up the hammock and make camp for the night. Dam I love that hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here on my test sleep in my sister's garden, it was raining cats and dogs and I was dry and warm inside.
> Think this is going to a close travel companion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loch Doon from where I set camp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The day after I was picked up by the loch by this beautiful woman (inside out), Ros.
> Ros gave me the name: The man with the hat, who sleeps in the trees.
> Please notice what she has in her hand bag. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it was not in this car, just a wonderful couple I saw by the local gas station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's workshop, where I spend a lot of hours during my ten days stay.
> Notice the tool cabinet in the back, Jamie's, this will also be subject to a blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved to be in the shop, and also Jamie gave me a name: the happy monkey, since I was so happy when I was there playing with wood (here wearing Jamie's South African carpenter's hat).
> And the dogs were often there for a kiss and a hug.
> Actually I think they would have loved to call me the Lollypop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's wonderful wife Shirley was more willing to be kissed by the dogs (and Jamie), in fact she loves those dogs.
> Shirley took me in, as an if I belonged there and so I felt completely at home, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another of Jamie's friends Arthur, he is also a part of the house and are a fine woodworker too.
> He helps out Jamie and makes spoons too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Ryan, that some of you have seen before in Jamie's posts.
> Ryan and I shared a fine day making spoons, my first fully hand carved spoon, it was great fun to carve it and I enjoyed the time with Ryan. Ryan made a really fine spoon.
> I will post my spoon later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had the chance to visit Ronnie.
> He has a pole lathe and love green woodworking.
> So I got the chance to spin it and this was great fun, I have to make me one of these.
> Recorded some video, that will become a blog with a few pictures also (lots of work to do).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I will let the blog end with this picture.
> Jamie and I shared a fine moment in the shop, where he showed me all his hand planes, and I admired his beautiful Spiers of Ayr smoother, that once was his fathers, next plane I picked up was another Spiers of Ayr smoother, this one Jamie told me had belonged to his uncle and I was completely in love with it. As we were about to move on to talk about the next plane, Jamie told me that this Smoother was now mine, I was almost not able to understand it, so I was like in a coma for a moment, and then I think I looked like a small child on Christmas evening. The next days they all laughed a wee bit of me, since I never left it, it was with me where ever I went, even on the night table when I was sleeping. I spend some wonderful time giving it life again, cleaning, oiling, flattening, polishing and sharpening this beauty and finally making shaves.
> It is with no doubt the most beautiful plane I own, a piece of art and craft.
> Thank you so much for this beautiful plane Jamie, I sit and look at it at this moment and feel so lucky.
> (Yes you guessed right, material for another blog).
> 
> The last day I spend alone in the shop, since Jamie needed to go to the hospital (he is now home again and fine), and this day I spend building a Japanese plane, but this will be posted soon. ;-)
> 
> So, it is time to say goodbye now.
> To say thank you to Ryan, Tharchin, Arthur, Gordon Ronnie and beautiful Ros - for taking me in, and making me feel as welcome as I have always been there, you are all special and real humans.
> 
> Jamie and Shirley I think you could feel how much I enjoyed to be in your house, to be in this wonderful atmosphere of love that are around you. I am so proud to have felt you love and refused to say goodbye, since this was just the first time we meet. Love you.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Very kool Mafe. Thnx for takin me on vacation with you. I had a gr8 time. I've been thinkin bout that fresh/stout/pint..


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *A trip to Scotland, MaFe meets Jamie - visiting my friend Jamie Speirs.*
> 
> *A trip to Scotland, MaFe meets Jamie*
> Visiting my friend Jamie Speirs.
> 
> This is a short picture story of a wonderful travel I just ended last week.
> First a visit to Ireland and then Scotland.
> The blog will be followed up by blogs about projects I did as I was in Scotland.
> 
> My sister is married to an American General Consul and they are stationed in Belfast, so when I decided to go and visit her, I contacted our LJ buddy Jamie and asked him what he thought about me coming for a visit on my way back to Denmark. Jamie opened his doors right away and invited me to come and stay. My travel was a wee bit on its way, but at the end I finally managed to make all the ends meet and took off for Ireland.
> 
> *First Ireland, Belfast:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I always dreamed about seeing, the coastline of Ireland.
> A Google map here: http://goo.gl/maps/FqiXQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here I was all of a sudden, with Sam (my sister's dog) and a good dark Irish beer.
> Sometimes I feel life is so amazing, that I find it hard to keep up, lucky I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not make a travel blog, but Belfast is also an interesting city, quite real, an authentic pulse, a little rough, only 300.000 of population, like life goes its own way and most of the city quite rough and not all like this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you move around you can watch the flags, to see if it is a Catholic or Protestant area and this is still a sad reality of Ireland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many meetings have been held in these pubs, and again choose one with the right flag if you are religious.
> http://www.yelp.co.uk/biz/rex-bar-belfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone say Flatiron building…
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flatiron_Building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like mother - so daughter…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In these docks Titanic was build, and the ship here is a sister ship from the same builder.
> In the background the new pride of Belfast, the Titanic museum.
> http://www.titanicbelfast.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and my beautiful sister with her wonderful dog Sam.
> Thank you for a wonderful visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woodworking… Naaa, not too much, but I did see this wonderful guy in the local forest.
> And with him I say goodbye to Ireland and take the boat over the sea to Scotland from Belfast to Cairnryan - Ayr to Waterside Patna where Jamie lives.
> 
> *Scotland, :*
> Google map: http://goo.gl/maps/x4dx4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Jamie's wonderful house in Waterside Patna.
> http://goo.gl/maps/MC5xQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, I tried to steal a seat in Jamie's wheelchair, what a cute couple of Lumber Jerks we are, lol.
> Jamie and I have been on the mail for a few years now, talking about life, woman, kids, tools, wood and all that touched our hearts, so I was more than happy to finally get to meet this really special man.
> I knew even before my arrival, that this would not just be a visit, but the beginning of something more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The grass really is greener in Scotland and sun is something you run for, when it is there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering if this was why Jamie moved here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small houses on a row in the nearby city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed my breakfast and a moment of meditation outside the front door in the morning.
> Became quite fond of eggrolls and loved the time on one of Jamie's meditation stools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's house is a run of wonderful people, this says a lot about Jamie, people with the heart on the right spot and care for each other. Her Gordon, he is kind of Jamie's right wing, a good turner and like a detective, he can find everything in Jamie's workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and these sweet ladies, they were always happy to see me.
> Jamie's house is also dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Scottish pie and yes another resident of the house, I called her my little princess.
> While I was here I also had the chance to try the famous haggis, and actually loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course fish also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie and his bride is Buddhist and so they have a prayer room for them and all the guests arriving to this house full of love and open arms. I turned a little stick for the big meditation bell as a thank you back for the moments I spend in the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I arrived in Ayr (where the Spiers hand planes were made), I noticed this: the wee nook, Jamie always use this wee word and it has now become one of my favorite words too.
> http://goo.gl/maps/hJhMV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view from my fine room.
> The lawn is a bowling club, yes they play outdoors on grass here, that is a wee bit cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll not explode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just visited the local steam locomotive museum a couple of times, quite interesting and I even had a tour in a steam train.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here a little woodworking inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the floorboard sawhorse.
> It was tradition that the carpenters when working on a house, build one or two of these as worktable on site.
> They are brilliantly simple.
> Can be made stronger with a board under the top plank also.
> All you need is a floorboard and a handful of nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gives a fine place for storage of tools and nails.
> I found this one in an abandoned factory building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie have a huge book and magazine collection, so when I was not busy, I was reading and once in a while took a picture of a favorite page.
> This one inspired me to go and turn some wedges, this I will post later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A part of life in the house is tea time, this was around the big table, and always a wonderful moment with room for talk's quietness. Here with Tharchin and Jamie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another visit to the old factory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a thing with old buildings, there is a wonderful reality in this reality, that nature slowly claims back what we have borrowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had time to take a small hike.
> A day out by Loch Doon, with my new gear, walking boots, back pack, sleeping bag and a hammock.
> (Gear is much cheaper in UK than in Denmark).
> Google map: http://goo.gl/maps/zp5yD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the shadow, it is me walking a tall aqua duct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please enjoy the light, it was such a beautiful day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After three hours of walk, I found the perfect spot and it was time to put up the hammock and make camp for the night. Dam I love that hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here on my test sleep in my sister's garden, it was raining cats and dogs and I was dry and warm inside.
> Think this is going to a close travel companion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loch Doon from where I set camp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The day after I was picked up by the loch by this beautiful woman (inside out), Ros.
> Ros gave me the name: The man with the hat, who sleeps in the trees.
> Please notice what she has in her hand bag. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it was not in this car, just a wonderful couple I saw by the local gas station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's workshop, where I spend a lot of hours during my ten days stay.
> Notice the tool cabinet in the back, Jamie's, this will also be subject to a blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved to be in the shop, and also Jamie gave me a name: the happy monkey, since I was so happy when I was there playing with wood (here wearing Jamie's South African carpenter's hat).
> And the dogs were often there for a kiss and a hug.
> Actually I think they would have loved to call me the Lollypop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's wonderful wife Shirley was more willing to be kissed by the dogs (and Jamie), in fact she loves those dogs.
> Shirley took me in, as an if I belonged there and so I felt completely at home, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another of Jamie's friends Arthur, he is also a part of the house and are a fine woodworker too.
> He helps out Jamie and makes spoons too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Ryan, that some of you have seen before in Jamie's posts.
> Ryan and I shared a fine day making spoons, my first fully hand carved spoon, it was great fun to carve it and I enjoyed the time with Ryan. Ryan made a really fine spoon.
> I will post my spoon later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had the chance to visit Ronnie.
> He has a pole lathe and love green woodworking.
> So I got the chance to spin it and this was great fun, I have to make me one of these.
> Recorded some video, that will become a blog with a few pictures also (lots of work to do).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I will let the blog end with this picture.
> Jamie and I shared a fine moment in the shop, where he showed me all his hand planes, and I admired his beautiful Spiers of Ayr smoother, that once was his fathers, next plane I picked up was another Spiers of Ayr smoother, this one Jamie told me had belonged to his uncle and I was completely in love with it. As we were about to move on to talk about the next plane, Jamie told me that this Smoother was now mine, I was almost not able to understand it, so I was like in a coma for a moment, and then I think I looked like a small child on Christmas evening. The next days they all laughed a wee bit of me, since I never left it, it was with me where ever I went, even on the night table when I was sleeping. I spend some wonderful time giving it life again, cleaning, oiling, flattening, polishing and sharpening this beauty and finally making shaves.
> It is with no doubt the most beautiful plane I own, a piece of art and craft.
> Thank you so much for this beautiful plane Jamie, I sit and look at it at this moment and feel so lucky.
> (Yes you guessed right, material for another blog).
> 
> The last day I spend alone in the shop, since Jamie needed to go to the hospital (he is now home again and fine), and this day I spend building a Japanese plane, but this will be posted soon. ;-)
> 
> So, it is time to say goodbye now.
> To say thank you to Ryan, Tharchin, Arthur, Gordon Ronnie and beautiful Ros - for taking me in, and making me feel as welcome as I have always been there, you are all special and real humans.
> 
> Jamie and Shirley I think you could feel how much I enjoyed to be in your house, to be in this wonderful atmosphere of love that are around you. I am so proud to have felt you love and refused to say goodbye, since this was just the first time we meet. Love you.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Hi guys,
Roger, I had a gr9 times - lol. And yes it can be hard not to think of a good stout.
Philip, smiles here.
Wayne, And I would love to do that with you.
Joien, no I was not on those parts, but I can recommend the trip. Do it!
Smitty, thank you, I will start the saving. It was a mind trip.
Ken, big smile, lovely to have you with me, hope to visit.
Stefang - Mike, Jamie is a generous man in all aspects of life, yes I am a lucky monkey. Smiles. Nice to see you also my dear Mike. 
Topa, trying to, trying to. ;-)
Swirt, so lovely to see you hanging out! You are missed. I will post soon about the lathe.
Kiefer, I have to say 'that's life' with the shop, it is really a bad time, the winter, where I would love to spend time there, but I have promised my self to stay positive and take it with a smile, hopefully it will be even better after. Yes Jamie is a man that one feels proud to know.
littlecope, yes it was quite a wee bit wonderful. ;-)
DonW, thank you, and a pleasure to do.
TechRedneck, wauuu what a beautiful place! Just a place for my hammock! And loads of wood! Smiles. One day! You are welcome here also.
Pete, Another one of you Scottish! You should sell some wessels and go there! It will be a travel for life.
JJW, Thank yo, I will post soon a block dedicated to you also here, you were in my thoughts a couple of times when I was doing carving, especially when I made my spoon.
John Ormsby, Ohhh yes and I still have it all so strong in mind.
Grizz, Big smile here, yes I would love to come and see Grizzmans house, I know this is also a house of love. And you are right about every word about Jamie.
Jim, You know we are family. Hmmmmm yes the rhykenologist got all alive on this trip, also the monkey and the love child - a special travel full of memories.
Brit, Andy, Those are awesome! I love them. The troll makes me smile and the woman is so beautiful at peace. Yes you are so right!
RobynHoodridge, Thanks ;-).
PaulM, I really try to do my best and I must admit I enjoy this trying so much. Big smile buddy.
Steve, Yes they are just wonderful. I also have to realize how much I have passed on, most of the time full of joy, but once in a while I say: auuch it's just like me.
Kent, And thank you back
The best of my thoughts back to all of you,
Mads


----------



## mochoa

mafe said:


> *A trip to Scotland, MaFe meets Jamie - visiting my friend Jamie Speirs.*
> 
> *A trip to Scotland, MaFe meets Jamie*
> Visiting my friend Jamie Speirs.
> 
> This is a short picture story of a wonderful travel I just ended last week.
> First a visit to Ireland and then Scotland.
> The blog will be followed up by blogs about projects I did as I was in Scotland.
> 
> My sister is married to an American General Consul and they are stationed in Belfast, so when I decided to go and visit her, I contacted our LJ buddy Jamie and asked him what he thought about me coming for a visit on my way back to Denmark. Jamie opened his doors right away and invited me to come and stay. My travel was a wee bit on its way, but at the end I finally managed to make all the ends meet and took off for Ireland.
> 
> *First Ireland, Belfast:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I always dreamed about seeing, the coastline of Ireland.
> A Google map here: http://goo.gl/maps/FqiXQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here I was all of a sudden, with Sam (my sister's dog) and a good dark Irish beer.
> Sometimes I feel life is so amazing, that I find it hard to keep up, lucky I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not make a travel blog, but Belfast is also an interesting city, quite real, an authentic pulse, a little rough, only 300.000 of population, like life goes its own way and most of the city quite rough and not all like this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you move around you can watch the flags, to see if it is a Catholic or Protestant area and this is still a sad reality of Ireland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many meetings have been held in these pubs, and again choose one with the right flag if you are religious.
> http://www.yelp.co.uk/biz/rex-bar-belfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone say Flatiron building…
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flatiron_Building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like mother - so daughter…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In these docks Titanic was build, and the ship here is a sister ship from the same builder.
> In the background the new pride of Belfast, the Titanic museum.
> http://www.titanicbelfast.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and my beautiful sister with her wonderful dog Sam.
> Thank you for a wonderful visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woodworking… Naaa, not too much, but I did see this wonderful guy in the local forest.
> And with him I say goodbye to Ireland and take the boat over the sea to Scotland from Belfast to Cairnryan - Ayr to Waterside Patna where Jamie lives.
> 
> *Scotland, :*
> Google map: http://goo.gl/maps/x4dx4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Jamie's wonderful house in Waterside Patna.
> http://goo.gl/maps/MC5xQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, I tried to steal a seat in Jamie's wheelchair, what a cute couple of Lumber Jerks we are, lol.
> Jamie and I have been on the mail for a few years now, talking about life, woman, kids, tools, wood and all that touched our hearts, so I was more than happy to finally get to meet this really special man.
> I knew even before my arrival, that this would not just be a visit, but the beginning of something more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The grass really is greener in Scotland and sun is something you run for, when it is there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering if this was why Jamie moved here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small houses on a row in the nearby city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed my breakfast and a moment of meditation outside the front door in the morning.
> Became quite fond of eggrolls and loved the time on one of Jamie's meditation stools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's house is a run of wonderful people, this says a lot about Jamie, people with the heart on the right spot and care for each other. Her Gordon, he is kind of Jamie's right wing, a good turner and like a detective, he can find everything in Jamie's workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and these sweet ladies, they were always happy to see me.
> Jamie's house is also dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Scottish pie and yes another resident of the house, I called her my little princess.
> While I was here I also had the chance to try the famous haggis, and actually loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course fish also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie and his bride is Buddhist and so they have a prayer room for them and all the guests arriving to this house full of love and open arms. I turned a little stick for the big meditation bell as a thank you back for the moments I spend in the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I arrived in Ayr (where the Spiers hand planes were made), I noticed this: the wee nook, Jamie always use this wee word and it has now become one of my favorite words too.
> http://goo.gl/maps/hJhMV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view from my fine room.
> The lawn is a bowling club, yes they play outdoors on grass here, that is a wee bit cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll not explode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just visited the local steam locomotive museum a couple of times, quite interesting and I even had a tour in a steam train.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here a little woodworking inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the floorboard sawhorse.
> It was tradition that the carpenters when working on a house, build one or two of these as worktable on site.
> They are brilliantly simple.
> Can be made stronger with a board under the top plank also.
> All you need is a floorboard and a handful of nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gives a fine place for storage of tools and nails.
> I found this one in an abandoned factory building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie have a huge book and magazine collection, so when I was not busy, I was reading and once in a while took a picture of a favorite page.
> This one inspired me to go and turn some wedges, this I will post later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A part of life in the house is tea time, this was around the big table, and always a wonderful moment with room for talk's quietness. Here with Tharchin and Jamie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another visit to the old factory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a thing with old buildings, there is a wonderful reality in this reality, that nature slowly claims back what we have borrowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had time to take a small hike.
> A day out by Loch Doon, with my new gear, walking boots, back pack, sleeping bag and a hammock.
> (Gear is much cheaper in UK than in Denmark).
> Google map: http://goo.gl/maps/zp5yD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the shadow, it is me walking a tall aqua duct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please enjoy the light, it was such a beautiful day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After three hours of walk, I found the perfect spot and it was time to put up the hammock and make camp for the night. Dam I love that hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here on my test sleep in my sister's garden, it was raining cats and dogs and I was dry and warm inside.
> Think this is going to a close travel companion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loch Doon from where I set camp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The day after I was picked up by the loch by this beautiful woman (inside out), Ros.
> Ros gave me the name: The man with the hat, who sleeps in the trees.
> Please notice what she has in her hand bag. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it was not in this car, just a wonderful couple I saw by the local gas station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's workshop, where I spend a lot of hours during my ten days stay.
> Notice the tool cabinet in the back, Jamie's, this will also be subject to a blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved to be in the shop, and also Jamie gave me a name: the happy monkey, since I was so happy when I was there playing with wood (here wearing Jamie's South African carpenter's hat).
> And the dogs were often there for a kiss and a hug.
> Actually I think they would have loved to call me the Lollypop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's wonderful wife Shirley was more willing to be kissed by the dogs (and Jamie), in fact she loves those dogs.
> Shirley took me in, as an if I belonged there and so I felt completely at home, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another of Jamie's friends Arthur, he is also a part of the house and are a fine woodworker too.
> He helps out Jamie and makes spoons too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Ryan, that some of you have seen before in Jamie's posts.
> Ryan and I shared a fine day making spoons, my first fully hand carved spoon, it was great fun to carve it and I enjoyed the time with Ryan. Ryan made a really fine spoon.
> I will post my spoon later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had the chance to visit Ronnie.
> He has a pole lathe and love green woodworking.
> So I got the chance to spin it and this was great fun, I have to make me one of these.
> Recorded some video, that will become a blog with a few pictures also (lots of work to do).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I will let the blog end with this picture.
> Jamie and I shared a fine moment in the shop, where he showed me all his hand planes, and I admired his beautiful Spiers of Ayr smoother, that once was his fathers, next plane I picked up was another Spiers of Ayr smoother, this one Jamie told me had belonged to his uncle and I was completely in love with it. As we were about to move on to talk about the next plane, Jamie told me that this Smoother was now mine, I was almost not able to understand it, so I was like in a coma for a moment, and then I think I looked like a small child on Christmas evening. The next days they all laughed a wee bit of me, since I never left it, it was with me where ever I went, even on the night table when I was sleeping. I spend some wonderful time giving it life again, cleaning, oiling, flattening, polishing and sharpening this beauty and finally making shaves.
> It is with no doubt the most beautiful plane I own, a piece of art and craft.
> Thank you so much for this beautiful plane Jamie, I sit and look at it at this moment and feel so lucky.
> (Yes you guessed right, material for another blog).
> 
> The last day I spend alone in the shop, since Jamie needed to go to the hospital (he is now home again and fine), and this day I spend building a Japanese plane, but this will be posted soon. ;-)
> 
> So, it is time to say goodbye now.
> To say thank you to Ryan, Tharchin, Arthur, Gordon Ronnie and beautiful Ros - for taking me in, and making me feel as welcome as I have always been there, you are all special and real humans.
> 
> Jamie and Shirley I think you could feel how much I enjoyed to be in your house, to be in this wonderful atmosphere of love that are around you. I am so proud to have felt you love and refused to say goodbye, since this was just the first time we meet. Love you.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


What a great trip with memories that will last a lifetime. Thanks for taking us along I really enjoyed it.


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *A trip to Scotland, MaFe meets Jamie - visiting my friend Jamie Speirs.*
> 
> *A trip to Scotland, MaFe meets Jamie*
> Visiting my friend Jamie Speirs.
> 
> This is a short picture story of a wonderful travel I just ended last week.
> First a visit to Ireland and then Scotland.
> The blog will be followed up by blogs about projects I did as I was in Scotland.
> 
> My sister is married to an American General Consul and they are stationed in Belfast, so when I decided to go and visit her, I contacted our LJ buddy Jamie and asked him what he thought about me coming for a visit on my way back to Denmark. Jamie opened his doors right away and invited me to come and stay. My travel was a wee bit on its way, but at the end I finally managed to make all the ends meet and took off for Ireland.
> 
> *First Ireland, Belfast:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I always dreamed about seeing, the coastline of Ireland.
> A Google map here: http://goo.gl/maps/FqiXQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here I was all of a sudden, with Sam (my sister's dog) and a good dark Irish beer.
> Sometimes I feel life is so amazing, that I find it hard to keep up, lucky I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not make a travel blog, but Belfast is also an interesting city, quite real, an authentic pulse, a little rough, only 300.000 of population, like life goes its own way and most of the city quite rough and not all like this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you move around you can watch the flags, to see if it is a Catholic or Protestant area and this is still a sad reality of Ireland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many meetings have been held in these pubs, and again choose one with the right flag if you are religious.
> http://www.yelp.co.uk/biz/rex-bar-belfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone say Flatiron building…
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flatiron_Building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like mother - so daughter…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In these docks Titanic was build, and the ship here is a sister ship from the same builder.
> In the background the new pride of Belfast, the Titanic museum.
> http://www.titanicbelfast.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and my beautiful sister with her wonderful dog Sam.
> Thank you for a wonderful visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woodworking… Naaa, not too much, but I did see this wonderful guy in the local forest.
> And with him I say goodbye to Ireland and take the boat over the sea to Scotland from Belfast to Cairnryan - Ayr to Waterside Patna where Jamie lives.
> 
> *Scotland, :*
> Google map: http://goo.gl/maps/x4dx4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Jamie's wonderful house in Waterside Patna.
> http://goo.gl/maps/MC5xQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, I tried to steal a seat in Jamie's wheelchair, what a cute couple of Lumber Jerks we are, lol.
> Jamie and I have been on the mail for a few years now, talking about life, woman, kids, tools, wood and all that touched our hearts, so I was more than happy to finally get to meet this really special man.
> I knew even before my arrival, that this would not just be a visit, but the beginning of something more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The grass really is greener in Scotland and sun is something you run for, when it is there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering if this was why Jamie moved here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small houses on a row in the nearby city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed my breakfast and a moment of meditation outside the front door in the morning.
> Became quite fond of eggrolls and loved the time on one of Jamie's meditation stools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's house is a run of wonderful people, this says a lot about Jamie, people with the heart on the right spot and care for each other. Her Gordon, he is kind of Jamie's right wing, a good turner and like a detective, he can find everything in Jamie's workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and these sweet ladies, they were always happy to see me.
> Jamie's house is also dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Scottish pie and yes another resident of the house, I called her my little princess.
> While I was here I also had the chance to try the famous haggis, and actually loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course fish also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie and his bride is Buddhist and so they have a prayer room for them and all the guests arriving to this house full of love and open arms. I turned a little stick for the big meditation bell as a thank you back for the moments I spend in the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I arrived in Ayr (where the Spiers hand planes were made), I noticed this: the wee nook, Jamie always use this wee word and it has now become one of my favorite words too.
> http://goo.gl/maps/hJhMV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view from my fine room.
> The lawn is a bowling club, yes they play outdoors on grass here, that is a wee bit cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll not explode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just visited the local steam locomotive museum a couple of times, quite interesting and I even had a tour in a steam train.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here a little woodworking inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the floorboard sawhorse.
> It was tradition that the carpenters when working on a house, build one or two of these as worktable on site.
> They are brilliantly simple.
> Can be made stronger with a board under the top plank also.
> All you need is a floorboard and a handful of nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gives a fine place for storage of tools and nails.
> I found this one in an abandoned factory building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie have a huge book and magazine collection, so when I was not busy, I was reading and once in a while took a picture of a favorite page.
> This one inspired me to go and turn some wedges, this I will post later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A part of life in the house is tea time, this was around the big table, and always a wonderful moment with room for talk's quietness. Here with Tharchin and Jamie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another visit to the old factory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a thing with old buildings, there is a wonderful reality in this reality, that nature slowly claims back what we have borrowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had time to take a small hike.
> A day out by Loch Doon, with my new gear, walking boots, back pack, sleeping bag and a hammock.
> (Gear is much cheaper in UK than in Denmark).
> Google map: http://goo.gl/maps/zp5yD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the shadow, it is me walking a tall aqua duct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please enjoy the light, it was such a beautiful day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After three hours of walk, I found the perfect spot and it was time to put up the hammock and make camp for the night. Dam I love that hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here on my test sleep in my sister's garden, it was raining cats and dogs and I was dry and warm inside.
> Think this is going to a close travel companion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loch Doon from where I set camp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The day after I was picked up by the loch by this beautiful woman (inside out), Ros.
> Ros gave me the name: The man with the hat, who sleeps in the trees.
> Please notice what she has in her hand bag. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it was not in this car, just a wonderful couple I saw by the local gas station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's workshop, where I spend a lot of hours during my ten days stay.
> Notice the tool cabinet in the back, Jamie's, this will also be subject to a blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved to be in the shop, and also Jamie gave me a name: the happy monkey, since I was so happy when I was there playing with wood (here wearing Jamie's South African carpenter's hat).
> And the dogs were often there for a kiss and a hug.
> Actually I think they would have loved to call me the Lollypop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie's wonderful wife Shirley was more willing to be kissed by the dogs (and Jamie), in fact she loves those dogs.
> Shirley took me in, as an if I belonged there and so I felt completely at home, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another of Jamie's friends Arthur, he is also a part of the house and are a fine woodworker too.
> He helps out Jamie and makes spoons too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Ryan, that some of you have seen before in Jamie's posts.
> Ryan and I shared a fine day making spoons, my first fully hand carved spoon, it was great fun to carve it and I enjoyed the time with Ryan. Ryan made a really fine spoon.
> I will post my spoon later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had the chance to visit Ronnie.
> He has a pole lathe and love green woodworking.
> So I got the chance to spin it and this was great fun, I have to make me one of these.
> Recorded some video, that will become a blog with a few pictures also (lots of work to do).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I will let the blog end with this picture.
> Jamie and I shared a fine moment in the shop, where he showed me all his hand planes, and I admired his beautiful Spiers of Ayr smoother, that once was his fathers, next plane I picked up was another Spiers of Ayr smoother, this one Jamie told me had belonged to his uncle and I was completely in love with it. As we were about to move on to talk about the next plane, Jamie told me that this Smoother was now mine, I was almost not able to understand it, so I was like in a coma for a moment, and then I think I looked like a small child on Christmas evening. The next days they all laughed a wee bit of me, since I never left it, it was with me where ever I went, even on the night table when I was sleeping. I spend some wonderful time giving it life again, cleaning, oiling, flattening, polishing and sharpening this beauty and finally making shaves.
> It is with no doubt the most beautiful plane I own, a piece of art and craft.
> Thank you so much for this beautiful plane Jamie, I sit and look at it at this moment and feel so lucky.
> (Yes you guessed right, material for another blog).
> 
> The last day I spend alone in the shop, since Jamie needed to go to the hospital (he is now home again and fine), and this day I spend building a Japanese plane, but this will be posted soon. ;-)
> 
> So, it is time to say goodbye now.
> To say thank you to Ryan, Tharchin, Arthur, Gordon Ronnie and beautiful Ros - for taking me in, and making me feel as welcome as I have always been there, you are all special and real humans.
> 
> Jamie and Shirley I think you could feel how much I enjoyed to be in your house, to be in this wonderful atmosphere of love that are around you. I am so proud to have felt you love and refused to say goodbye, since this was just the first time we meet. Love you.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Thank you Mauricio, yes this will stay in my heart.
Smiles, Mads


----------



## mafe

*Spiers of Ayr infill smoother - restore*

*Spiers of Ayr infill smoother - restore*
A gift from my friend Jamie Speirs.

So back again!
I know I have not been so much around for a while, first I was sick for some months and then a long summer of travelling, in Denmark Jutland Thy, then Croatia, back to Denmark Sjælland Odden, kayaking and then finally Ireland and then Scotland to visit my friend Jamie. Then home to pack down the shop, that will be closed for house renovation until the new year (******************** happens), so I will be without shop until the new year, this might give me time to post some of all the projects I have on my computer.

But now it is the visit in Scotland, the visit to my friend Jamie.
If you want to read more about this: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/37720









This part of the story starts here, in piles of wood and tools, on top and under Jamies work bench.
I could see hand planes sticking out all over and so Jamie and I started to look at all his wonderful planes, Jamie telling stories about them. Jamie is from a family of carpenters, so many was family pieces.









This one was his fathers.
In my eyes one of the most beautiful planes ever made.
The Spiers smoother, from Ayr where Jamie lives, even the metal was local.









Notice Jamies fathers name stamped into the plane.









As I admired his beautiful Spiers of Ayr smoother, that once was his fathers, the next plane I picked up was another Spiers of Ayr smoother, this one Jamie told me had belonged to his uncle and I was completely in love with it. As we were about to move on to talk about the next plane, Jamie told me that this Smoother was now mine, I was almost not able to understand it, so I was like in a coma for a moment, and then I think I looked like a small child on Christmas evening. The next days they all laughed a wee bit of me, since I never left it, it was with me where ever I went, even on the night table when I was sleeping.
On this picture I had removed the dust with a cloth.









In my eyes as I said, the Spiers No. 7 Dovetailed coffin smoother plane is perhaps the most elegant hand plane ever designed.
This makes sense when I read that Stewart Spiers was a cabinetmaker, father and a violin player, since in this plane I feel it all meets. Shape with beautiful balanced curves like a instrument, function that could satisfy him as a cabinetmaker and at the same time a human sensitive touch that makes it in balance, all in all art.

You can read more about the Spiers family here.
http://www.spiers.net/stewart.htm









Even all the shapes so clearly meet here from the front, it is still in a fine balance.









A sexy behind.









Here the blade is retracted, it has a fairly tight mouth when the iron is set for cutting.









The iron out, still some good years back.









A Marpels & sons iron, probably the original.









Thos Ibbotson & Co cap iron.









Spiers Ayr in the Lever and a old name stamp J. Laird (is this family Jamie or a previous owner).









Look at those curves, it could have been the work of a instrument maker.









So I set out to give it a gentle restore, just to bring it back to working order.
As always I do what I can to keep as much life and patina intact, when doing this, since for me this is half the hand plane. 
The goal is not to make it look like new, but to make it look as if it has been in use all the time.
The sole must be completely flat, so I mark up with a marker, so I can see where to flatten.
The text is for you Jamie, big smile.









I fasten some sandpaper on the table saw table after checking it was all flat.









After some long strokes I am happy with the result, since I know I will take of more, when I go up grid.
I started with 120 and worked my way up, don't jump too big steps, this will leave scratches.









Now 240 grid.
And I have also given the cap and screw a touch up with ultra fine steel wool, to remove dirt and rust.









The finest we had here was 400 grid, so I had to settle with that, usually I go up to 600 - 1200 grid.









So I finish up with a buffing wheel, first a rough compound and then the fine green, in this way I get the desired result, also the sides get a good tour.









As seen I don't mind a little pitting, as long as the sole gets dead flat and smooth.
The mirroring in the sole proves that it is smooth.
There need to be quite a lot of pitting before it will have any effect on the use, just think of a corrugated sole.









Same story with the iron.
The iron cant have too much pitting, since it will be impossible to make a consistent edge.









I put oil under the sand paper to keep it all flat at the high grids.









This is just perfect.









To give it a fresh cutting edge I use Jamies water grinder.









I choose to give it a stronger edge at a new angle.









Again I polish it up.
With this method it is important not to round the edge, so hold it as flat as possible.
I also touch up the iron and cap iron in general, just for the look and again really gentle, to keep the patina.









All the steel and wood is degreased a little, just to remove dried grease and dirt.









Then the wood gets Jamies oil, its a mix he makes him self, smells wonderful.
I also grease the moving parts a wee bit.









That's it!
The plane is now just the way I like it.
A perfect user with a beautiful original patina, this is what I call mint.









As you can see, history is still written in the hand plane.









First shaves.









I love that plane.
It is easy to adjust, have a perfect contact with the wood and are a joy to hold in the hand.
I'm leaving on a Ayr plane, don't know when I'll be back again… tralalalala…









Press here for a little video: 












Yes I am a wee bit eccentric when it comes to hand planes and this one sure is my little favourite.









Thoughts on design.
Here some of my favourites.









Why the curve on the middle of the Stanley planes (here a No 2).
I guess it came from design, that the side should be used for shooting but still your hand should be able to grab the tote and knob. The bedrock types are less elegant after my taste, but have a bigger contact area I suppose.
Where the Spiers is a Coffin shaped smoother, so useless on the side.
But it has more weight and are compared to the Stanleys almost sucking it self down to the wood.
The grip is wonderful and your hands naturally finds it positions in the tote and on the front handle.
The square shape of the front handle could be uncomfortable, but actually don't feels so, perhaps not perfect.
But better than the standard Stanleys, that after my taste are to small, I like best the big knob types.
Of course it is not possible to compare the adjustment, since the Spiers are adjusted with a small hammer and the Stanley with screw and lateral adjuster, that makes it possible to use the plane with out a hammer in the toolbox, at the end the one adjustment is as easy and fast as the other, but for a beginner the hammer is a learning process, where the screw is possible for any one.
By the way, this little No 2 Stanley is useless after my opinion, and too expensive to give to the kids…
I much prefer a good block plane when the blade is this small.









The Stanley 62 is for me the most beautiful Stanley, and here I think design was as important as use.
It has the big knob and the handle have the elegant long tongue that I love on the Spiers.
Since the Stanley is often used on the side for shooting end grain, it would have been more functional with bigger sides, but I guess it was not designed for that…









Here the Norris A5 next to the Spiers.
Dam, they are both wonderful planes.
The Norris here with the more heavy handle, this is stronger and suits better the Norris types with the adjuster. (Since they look strange when the adjuster is hanging loose in the air).
I think the Spiers is a elegant swan and the Norris a beautiful Terrier, the Spiers looks like dancing aver the wood, the Norris like unable to even leave the wood - both sexy in each their way.
Yes I am a nerd and a rhykenologist merged into a human being full of love for form and function.









This picture is for you Jamie.
If you have any doubt, then I am happy to tell you I really love the plane and feel like a lucky bastard.
Also this plane will always be a favorite, for the reason alone that you offered it to me, my friend.









When I look at my smile here, I have no doubt that the plane could never find a better companion.
Thank you Jamie!

Press here for more on the Spiers hand plane: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/37725

*Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
Mads


----------



## lew

mafe said:


> *Spiers of Ayr infill smoother - restore*
> 
> *Spiers of Ayr infill smoother - restore*
> A gift from my friend Jamie Speirs.
> 
> So back again!
> I know I have not been so much around for a while, first I was sick for some months and then a long summer of travelling, in Denmark Jutland Thy, then Croatia, back to Denmark Sjælland Odden, kayaking and then finally Ireland and then Scotland to visit my friend Jamie. Then home to pack down the shop, that will be closed for house renovation until the new year (******************** happens), so I will be without shop until the new year, this might give me time to post some of all the projects I have on my computer.
> 
> But now it is the visit in Scotland, the visit to my friend Jamie.
> If you want to read more about this: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/37720
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This part of the story starts here, in piles of wood and tools, on top and under Jamies work bench.
> I could see hand planes sticking out all over and so Jamie and I started to look at all his wonderful planes, Jamie telling stories about them. Jamie is from a family of carpenters, so many was family pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was his fathers.
> In my eyes one of the most beautiful planes ever made.
> The Spiers smoother, from Ayr where Jamie lives, even the metal was local.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice Jamies fathers name stamped into the plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I admired his beautiful Spiers of Ayr smoother, that once was his fathers, the next plane I picked up was another Spiers of Ayr smoother, this one Jamie told me had belonged to his uncle and I was completely in love with it. As we were about to move on to talk about the next plane, Jamie told me that this Smoother was now mine, I was almost not able to understand it, so I was like in a coma for a moment, and then I think I looked like a small child on Christmas evening. The next days they all laughed a wee bit of me, since I never left it, it was with me where ever I went, even on the night table when I was sleeping.
> On this picture I had removed the dust with a cloth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my eyes as I said, the Spiers No. 7 Dovetailed coffin smoother plane is perhaps the most elegant hand plane ever designed.
> This makes sense when I read that Stewart Spiers was a cabinetmaker, father and a violin player, since in this plane I feel it all meets. Shape with beautiful balanced curves like a instrument, function that could satisfy him as a cabinetmaker and at the same time a human sensitive touch that makes it in balance, all in all art.
> 
> You can read more about the Spiers family here.
> http://www.spiers.net/stewart.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even all the shapes so clearly meet here from the front, it is still in a fine balance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sexy behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the blade is retracted, it has a fairly tight mouth when the iron is set for cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The iron out, still some good years back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Marpels & sons iron, probably the original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thos Ibbotson & Co cap iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spiers Ayr in the Lever and a old name stamp J. Laird (is this family Jamie or a previous owner).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those curves, it could have been the work of a instrument maker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I set out to give it a gentle restore, just to bring it back to working order.
> As always I do what I can to keep as much life and patina intact, when doing this, since for me this is half the hand plane.
> The goal is not to make it look like new, but to make it look as if it has been in use all the time.
> The sole must be completely flat, so I mark up with a marker, so I can see where to flatten.
> The text is for you Jamie, big smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fasten some sandpaper on the table saw table after checking it was all flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After some long strokes I am happy with the result, since I know I will take of more, when I go up grid.
> I started with 120 and worked my way up, don't jump too big steps, this will leave scratches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now 240 grid.
> And I have also given the cap and screw a touch up with ultra fine steel wool, to remove dirt and rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finest we had here was 400 grid, so I had to settle with that, usually I go up to 600 - 1200 grid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I finish up with a buffing wheel, first a rough compound and then the fine green, in this way I get the desired result, also the sides get a good tour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As seen I don't mind a little pitting, as long as the sole gets dead flat and smooth.
> The mirroring in the sole proves that it is smooth.
> There need to be quite a lot of pitting before it will have any effect on the use, just think of a corrugated sole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same story with the iron.
> The iron cant have too much pitting, since it will be impossible to make a consistent edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put oil under the sand paper to keep it all flat at the high grids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To give it a fresh cutting edge I use Jamies water grinder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I choose to give it a stronger edge at a new angle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again I polish it up.
> With this method it is important not to round the edge, so hold it as flat as possible.
> I also touch up the iron and cap iron in general, just for the look and again really gentle, to keep the patina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the steel and wood is degreased a little, just to remove dried grease and dirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the wood gets Jamies oil, its a mix he makes him self, smells wonderful.
> I also grease the moving parts a wee bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it!
> The plane is now just the way I like it.
> A perfect user with a beautiful original patina, this is what I call mint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, history is still written in the hand plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First shaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that plane.
> It is easy to adjust, have a perfect contact with the wood and are a joy to hold in the hand.
> I'm leaving on a Ayr plane, don't know when I'll be back again… tralalalala…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press here for a little video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am a wee bit eccentric when it comes to hand planes and this one sure is my little favourite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts on design.
> Here some of my favourites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the curve on the middle of the Stanley planes (here a No 2).
> I guess it came from design, that the side should be used for shooting but still your hand should be able to grab the tote and knob. The bedrock types are less elegant after my taste, but have a bigger contact area I suppose.
> Where the Spiers is a Coffin shaped smoother, so useless on the side.
> But it has more weight and are compared to the Stanleys almost sucking it self down to the wood.
> The grip is wonderful and your hands naturally finds it positions in the tote and on the front handle.
> The square shape of the front handle could be uncomfortable, but actually don't feels so, perhaps not perfect.
> But better than the standard Stanleys, that after my taste are to small, I like best the big knob types.
> Of course it is not possible to compare the adjustment, since the Spiers are adjusted with a small hammer and the Stanley with screw and lateral adjuster, that makes it possible to use the plane with out a hammer in the toolbox, at the end the one adjustment is as easy and fast as the other, but for a beginner the hammer is a learning process, where the screw is possible for any one.
> By the way, this little No 2 Stanley is useless after my opinion, and too expensive to give to the kids…
> I much prefer a good block plane when the blade is this small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Stanley 62 is for me the most beautiful Stanley, and here I think design was as important as use.
> It has the big knob and the handle have the elegant long tongue that I love on the Spiers.
> Since the Stanley is often used on the side for shooting end grain, it would have been more functional with bigger sides, but I guess it was not designed for that…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the Norris A5 next to the Spiers.
> Dam, they are both wonderful planes.
> The Norris here with the more heavy handle, this is stronger and suits better the Norris types with the adjuster. (Since they look strange when the adjuster is hanging loose in the air).
> I think the Spiers is a elegant swan and the Norris a beautiful Terrier, the Spiers looks like dancing aver the wood, the Norris like unable to even leave the wood - both sexy in each their way.
> Yes I am a nerd and a rhykenologist merged into a human being full of love for form and function.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture is for you Jamie.
> If you have any doubt, then I am happy to tell you I really love the plane and feel like a lucky bastard.
> Also this plane will always be a favorite, for the reason alone that you offered it to me, my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I look at my smile here, I have no doubt that the plane could never find a better companion.
> Thank you Jamie!
> 
> Press here for more on the Spiers hand plane: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/37725
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Thank you Mads for the wonderful photo journey. You certainly have done a masterful service to that beautiful plane!


----------



## Jim Jakosh

mafe said:


> *Spiers of Ayr infill smoother - restore*
> 
> *Spiers of Ayr infill smoother - restore*
> A gift from my friend Jamie Speirs.
> 
> So back again!
> I know I have not been so much around for a while, first I was sick for some months and then a long summer of travelling, in Denmark Jutland Thy, then Croatia, back to Denmark Sjælland Odden, kayaking and then finally Ireland and then Scotland to visit my friend Jamie. Then home to pack down the shop, that will be closed for house renovation until the new year (******************** happens), so I will be without shop until the new year, this might give me time to post some of all the projects I have on my computer.
> 
> But now it is the visit in Scotland, the visit to my friend Jamie.
> If you want to read more about this: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/37720
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This part of the story starts here, in piles of wood and tools, on top and under Jamies work bench.
> I could see hand planes sticking out all over and so Jamie and I started to look at all his wonderful planes, Jamie telling stories about them. Jamie is from a family of carpenters, so many was family pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was his fathers.
> In my eyes one of the most beautiful planes ever made.
> The Spiers smoother, from Ayr where Jamie lives, even the metal was local.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice Jamies fathers name stamped into the plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I admired his beautiful Spiers of Ayr smoother, that once was his fathers, the next plane I picked up was another Spiers of Ayr smoother, this one Jamie told me had belonged to his uncle and I was completely in love with it. As we were about to move on to talk about the next plane, Jamie told me that this Smoother was now mine, I was almost not able to understand it, so I was like in a coma for a moment, and then I think I looked like a small child on Christmas evening. The next days they all laughed a wee bit of me, since I never left it, it was with me where ever I went, even on the night table when I was sleeping.
> On this picture I had removed the dust with a cloth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my eyes as I said, the Spiers No. 7 Dovetailed coffin smoother plane is perhaps the most elegant hand plane ever designed.
> This makes sense when I read that Stewart Spiers was a cabinetmaker, father and a violin player, since in this plane I feel it all meets. Shape with beautiful balanced curves like a instrument, function that could satisfy him as a cabinetmaker and at the same time a human sensitive touch that makes it in balance, all in all art.
> 
> You can read more about the Spiers family here.
> http://www.spiers.net/stewart.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even all the shapes so clearly meet here from the front, it is still in a fine balance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sexy behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the blade is retracted, it has a fairly tight mouth when the iron is set for cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The iron out, still some good years back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Marpels & sons iron, probably the original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thos Ibbotson & Co cap iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spiers Ayr in the Lever and a old name stamp J. Laird (is this family Jamie or a previous owner).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those curves, it could have been the work of a instrument maker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I set out to give it a gentle restore, just to bring it back to working order.
> As always I do what I can to keep as much life and patina intact, when doing this, since for me this is half the hand plane.
> The goal is not to make it look like new, but to make it look as if it has been in use all the time.
> The sole must be completely flat, so I mark up with a marker, so I can see where to flatten.
> The text is for you Jamie, big smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fasten some sandpaper on the table saw table after checking it was all flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After some long strokes I am happy with the result, since I know I will take of more, when I go up grid.
> I started with 120 and worked my way up, don't jump too big steps, this will leave scratches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now 240 grid.
> And I have also given the cap and screw a touch up with ultra fine steel wool, to remove dirt and rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finest we had here was 400 grid, so I had to settle with that, usually I go up to 600 - 1200 grid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I finish up with a buffing wheel, first a rough compound and then the fine green, in this way I get the desired result, also the sides get a good tour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As seen I don't mind a little pitting, as long as the sole gets dead flat and smooth.
> The mirroring in the sole proves that it is smooth.
> There need to be quite a lot of pitting before it will have any effect on the use, just think of a corrugated sole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same story with the iron.
> The iron cant have too much pitting, since it will be impossible to make a consistent edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put oil under the sand paper to keep it all flat at the high grids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To give it a fresh cutting edge I use Jamies water grinder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I choose to give it a stronger edge at a new angle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again I polish it up.
> With this method it is important not to round the edge, so hold it as flat as possible.
> I also touch up the iron and cap iron in general, just for the look and again really gentle, to keep the patina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the steel and wood is degreased a little, just to remove dried grease and dirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the wood gets Jamies oil, its a mix he makes him self, smells wonderful.
> I also grease the moving parts a wee bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it!
> The plane is now just the way I like it.
> A perfect user with a beautiful original patina, this is what I call mint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, history is still written in the hand plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First shaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that plane.
> It is easy to adjust, have a perfect contact with the wood and are a joy to hold in the hand.
> I'm leaving on a Ayr plane, don't know when I'll be back again… tralalalala…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press here for a little video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am a wee bit eccentric when it comes to hand planes and this one sure is my little favourite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts on design.
> Here some of my favourites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the curve on the middle of the Stanley planes (here a No 2).
> I guess it came from design, that the side should be used for shooting but still your hand should be able to grab the tote and knob. The bedrock types are less elegant after my taste, but have a bigger contact area I suppose.
> Where the Spiers is a Coffin shaped smoother, so useless on the side.
> But it has more weight and are compared to the Stanleys almost sucking it self down to the wood.
> The grip is wonderful and your hands naturally finds it positions in the tote and on the front handle.
> The square shape of the front handle could be uncomfortable, but actually don't feels so, perhaps not perfect.
> But better than the standard Stanleys, that after my taste are to small, I like best the big knob types.
> Of course it is not possible to compare the adjustment, since the Spiers are adjusted with a small hammer and the Stanley with screw and lateral adjuster, that makes it possible to use the plane with out a hammer in the toolbox, at the end the one adjustment is as easy and fast as the other, but for a beginner the hammer is a learning process, where the screw is possible for any one.
> By the way, this little No 2 Stanley is useless after my opinion, and too expensive to give to the kids…
> I much prefer a good block plane when the blade is this small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Stanley 62 is for me the most beautiful Stanley, and here I think design was as important as use.
> It has the big knob and the handle have the elegant long tongue that I love on the Spiers.
> Since the Stanley is often used on the side for shooting end grain, it would have been more functional with bigger sides, but I guess it was not designed for that…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the Norris A5 next to the Spiers.
> Dam, they are both wonderful planes.
> The Norris here with the more heavy handle, this is stronger and suits better the Norris types with the adjuster. (Since they look strange when the adjuster is hanging loose in the air).
> I think the Spiers is a elegant swan and the Norris a beautiful Terrier, the Spiers looks like dancing aver the wood, the Norris like unable to even leave the wood - both sexy in each their way.
> Yes I am a nerd and a rhykenologist merged into a human being full of love for form and function.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture is for you Jamie.
> If you have any doubt, then I am happy to tell you I really love the plane and feel like a lucky bastard.
> Also this plane will always be a favorite, for the reason alone that you offered it to me, my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I look at my smile here, I have no doubt that the plane could never find a better companion.
> Thank you Jamie!
> 
> Press here for more on the Spiers hand plane: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/37725
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Mads, it could not happen to a nicer fellow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Jamie certainly made your day with that family plane. What a treasure!!
Cheers, Jim


----------



## stefang

mafe said:


> *Spiers of Ayr infill smoother - restore*
> 
> *Spiers of Ayr infill smoother - restore*
> A gift from my friend Jamie Speirs.
> 
> So back again!
> I know I have not been so much around for a while, first I was sick for some months and then a long summer of travelling, in Denmark Jutland Thy, then Croatia, back to Denmark Sjælland Odden, kayaking and then finally Ireland and then Scotland to visit my friend Jamie. Then home to pack down the shop, that will be closed for house renovation until the new year (******************** happens), so I will be without shop until the new year, this might give me time to post some of all the projects I have on my computer.
> 
> But now it is the visit in Scotland, the visit to my friend Jamie.
> If you want to read more about this: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/37720
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This part of the story starts here, in piles of wood and tools, on top and under Jamies work bench.
> I could see hand planes sticking out all over and so Jamie and I started to look at all his wonderful planes, Jamie telling stories about them. Jamie is from a family of carpenters, so many was family pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was his fathers.
> In my eyes one of the most beautiful planes ever made.
> The Spiers smoother, from Ayr where Jamie lives, even the metal was local.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice Jamies fathers name stamped into the plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I admired his beautiful Spiers of Ayr smoother, that once was his fathers, the next plane I picked up was another Spiers of Ayr smoother, this one Jamie told me had belonged to his uncle and I was completely in love with it. As we were about to move on to talk about the next plane, Jamie told me that this Smoother was now mine, I was almost not able to understand it, so I was like in a coma for a moment, and then I think I looked like a small child on Christmas evening. The next days they all laughed a wee bit of me, since I never left it, it was with me where ever I went, even on the night table when I was sleeping.
> On this picture I had removed the dust with a cloth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my eyes as I said, the Spiers No. 7 Dovetailed coffin smoother plane is perhaps the most elegant hand plane ever designed.
> This makes sense when I read that Stewart Spiers was a cabinetmaker, father and a violin player, since in this plane I feel it all meets. Shape with beautiful balanced curves like a instrument, function that could satisfy him as a cabinetmaker and at the same time a human sensitive touch that makes it in balance, all in all art.
> 
> You can read more about the Spiers family here.
> http://www.spiers.net/stewart.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even all the shapes so clearly meet here from the front, it is still in a fine balance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sexy behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the blade is retracted, it has a fairly tight mouth when the iron is set for cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The iron out, still some good years back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Marpels & sons iron, probably the original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thos Ibbotson & Co cap iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spiers Ayr in the Lever and a old name stamp J. Laird (is this family Jamie or a previous owner).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those curves, it could have been the work of a instrument maker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I set out to give it a gentle restore, just to bring it back to working order.
> As always I do what I can to keep as much life and patina intact, when doing this, since for me this is half the hand plane.
> The goal is not to make it look like new, but to make it look as if it has been in use all the time.
> The sole must be completely flat, so I mark up with a marker, so I can see where to flatten.
> The text is for you Jamie, big smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fasten some sandpaper on the table saw table after checking it was all flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After some long strokes I am happy with the result, since I know I will take of more, when I go up grid.
> I started with 120 and worked my way up, don't jump too big steps, this will leave scratches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now 240 grid.
> And I have also given the cap and screw a touch up with ultra fine steel wool, to remove dirt and rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finest we had here was 400 grid, so I had to settle with that, usually I go up to 600 - 1200 grid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I finish up with a buffing wheel, first a rough compound and then the fine green, in this way I get the desired result, also the sides get a good tour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As seen I don't mind a little pitting, as long as the sole gets dead flat and smooth.
> The mirroring in the sole proves that it is smooth.
> There need to be quite a lot of pitting before it will have any effect on the use, just think of a corrugated sole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same story with the iron.
> The iron cant have too much pitting, since it will be impossible to make a consistent edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put oil under the sand paper to keep it all flat at the high grids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To give it a fresh cutting edge I use Jamies water grinder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I choose to give it a stronger edge at a new angle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again I polish it up.
> With this method it is important not to round the edge, so hold it as flat as possible.
> I also touch up the iron and cap iron in general, just for the look and again really gentle, to keep the patina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the steel and wood is degreased a little, just to remove dried grease and dirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the wood gets Jamies oil, its a mix he makes him self, smells wonderful.
> I also grease the moving parts a wee bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it!
> The plane is now just the way I like it.
> A perfect user with a beautiful original patina, this is what I call mint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, history is still written in the hand plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First shaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that plane.
> It is easy to adjust, have a perfect contact with the wood and are a joy to hold in the hand.
> I'm leaving on a Ayr plane, don't know when I'll be back again… tralalalala…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press here for a little video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am a wee bit eccentric when it comes to hand planes and this one sure is my little favourite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts on design.
> Here some of my favourites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the curve on the middle of the Stanley planes (here a No 2).
> I guess it came from design, that the side should be used for shooting but still your hand should be able to grab the tote and knob. The bedrock types are less elegant after my taste, but have a bigger contact area I suppose.
> Where the Spiers is a Coffin shaped smoother, so useless on the side.
> But it has more weight and are compared to the Stanleys almost sucking it self down to the wood.
> The grip is wonderful and your hands naturally finds it positions in the tote and on the front handle.
> The square shape of the front handle could be uncomfortable, but actually don't feels so, perhaps not perfect.
> But better than the standard Stanleys, that after my taste are to small, I like best the big knob types.
> Of course it is not possible to compare the adjustment, since the Spiers are adjusted with a small hammer and the Stanley with screw and lateral adjuster, that makes it possible to use the plane with out a hammer in the toolbox, at the end the one adjustment is as easy and fast as the other, but for a beginner the hammer is a learning process, where the screw is possible for any one.
> By the way, this little No 2 Stanley is useless after my opinion, and too expensive to give to the kids…
> I much prefer a good block plane when the blade is this small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Stanley 62 is for me the most beautiful Stanley, and here I think design was as important as use.
> It has the big knob and the handle have the elegant long tongue that I love on the Spiers.
> Since the Stanley is often used on the side for shooting end grain, it would have been more functional with bigger sides, but I guess it was not designed for that…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the Norris A5 next to the Spiers.
> Dam, they are both wonderful planes.
> The Norris here with the more heavy handle, this is stronger and suits better the Norris types with the adjuster. (Since they look strange when the adjuster is hanging loose in the air).
> I think the Spiers is a elegant swan and the Norris a beautiful Terrier, the Spiers looks like dancing aver the wood, the Norris like unable to even leave the wood - both sexy in each their way.
> Yes I am a nerd and a rhykenologist merged into a human being full of love for form and function.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture is for you Jamie.
> If you have any doubt, then I am happy to tell you I really love the plane and feel like a lucky bastard.
> Also this plane will always be a favorite, for the reason alone that you offered it to me, my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I look at my smile here, I have no doubt that the plane could never find a better companion.
> Thank you Jamie!
> 
> Press here for more on the Spiers hand plane: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/37725
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Great story and restoration Mads. It must be wonderful to have an antique plane given to you by a dear friend and at the same time such a quality plane that you could not possibly wish for more from a single tool. Use it in good health my friend. I know it will be happy living in your shop.


----------



## donwilwol

mafe said:


> *Spiers of Ayr infill smoother - restore*
> 
> *Spiers of Ayr infill smoother - restore*
> A gift from my friend Jamie Speirs.
> 
> So back again!
> I know I have not been so much around for a while, first I was sick for some months and then a long summer of travelling, in Denmark Jutland Thy, then Croatia, back to Denmark Sjælland Odden, kayaking and then finally Ireland and then Scotland to visit my friend Jamie. Then home to pack down the shop, that will be closed for house renovation until the new year (******************** happens), so I will be without shop until the new year, this might give me time to post some of all the projects I have on my computer.
> 
> But now it is the visit in Scotland, the visit to my friend Jamie.
> If you want to read more about this: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/37720
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This part of the story starts here, in piles of wood and tools, on top and under Jamies work bench.
> I could see hand planes sticking out all over and so Jamie and I started to look at all his wonderful planes, Jamie telling stories about them. Jamie is from a family of carpenters, so many was family pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was his fathers.
> In my eyes one of the most beautiful planes ever made.
> The Spiers smoother, from Ayr where Jamie lives, even the metal was local.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice Jamies fathers name stamped into the plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I admired his beautiful Spiers of Ayr smoother, that once was his fathers, the next plane I picked up was another Spiers of Ayr smoother, this one Jamie told me had belonged to his uncle and I was completely in love with it. As we were about to move on to talk about the next plane, Jamie told me that this Smoother was now mine, I was almost not able to understand it, so I was like in a coma for a moment, and then I think I looked like a small child on Christmas evening. The next days they all laughed a wee bit of me, since I never left it, it was with me where ever I went, even on the night table when I was sleeping.
> On this picture I had removed the dust with a cloth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my eyes as I said, the Spiers No. 7 Dovetailed coffin smoother plane is perhaps the most elegant hand plane ever designed.
> This makes sense when I read that Stewart Spiers was a cabinetmaker, father and a violin player, since in this plane I feel it all meets. Shape with beautiful balanced curves like a instrument, function that could satisfy him as a cabinetmaker and at the same time a human sensitive touch that makes it in balance, all in all art.
> 
> You can read more about the Spiers family here.
> http://www.spiers.net/stewart.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even all the shapes so clearly meet here from the front, it is still in a fine balance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sexy behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the blade is retracted, it has a fairly tight mouth when the iron is set for cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The iron out, still some good years back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Marpels & sons iron, probably the original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thos Ibbotson & Co cap iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spiers Ayr in the Lever and a old name stamp J. Laird (is this family Jamie or a previous owner).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those curves, it could have been the work of a instrument maker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I set out to give it a gentle restore, just to bring it back to working order.
> As always I do what I can to keep as much life and patina intact, when doing this, since for me this is half the hand plane.
> The goal is not to make it look like new, but to make it look as if it has been in use all the time.
> The sole must be completely flat, so I mark up with a marker, so I can see where to flatten.
> The text is for you Jamie, big smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fasten some sandpaper on the table saw table after checking it was all flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After some long strokes I am happy with the result, since I know I will take of more, when I go up grid.
> I started with 120 and worked my way up, don't jump too big steps, this will leave scratches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now 240 grid.
> And I have also given the cap and screw a touch up with ultra fine steel wool, to remove dirt and rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finest we had here was 400 grid, so I had to settle with that, usually I go up to 600 - 1200 grid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I finish up with a buffing wheel, first a rough compound and then the fine green, in this way I get the desired result, also the sides get a good tour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As seen I don't mind a little pitting, as long as the sole gets dead flat and smooth.
> The mirroring in the sole proves that it is smooth.
> There need to be quite a lot of pitting before it will have any effect on the use, just think of a corrugated sole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same story with the iron.
> The iron cant have too much pitting, since it will be impossible to make a consistent edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put oil under the sand paper to keep it all flat at the high grids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To give it a fresh cutting edge I use Jamies water grinder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I choose to give it a stronger edge at a new angle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again I polish it up.
> With this method it is important not to round the edge, so hold it as flat as possible.
> I also touch up the iron and cap iron in general, just for the look and again really gentle, to keep the patina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the steel and wood is degreased a little, just to remove dried grease and dirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the wood gets Jamies oil, its a mix he makes him self, smells wonderful.
> I also grease the moving parts a wee bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it!
> The plane is now just the way I like it.
> A perfect user with a beautiful original patina, this is what I call mint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, history is still written in the hand plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First shaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that plane.
> It is easy to adjust, have a perfect contact with the wood and are a joy to hold in the hand.
> I'm leaving on a Ayr plane, don't know when I'll be back again… tralalalala…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press here for a little video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am a wee bit eccentric when it comes to hand planes and this one sure is my little favourite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts on design.
> Here some of my favourites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the curve on the middle of the Stanley planes (here a No 2).
> I guess it came from design, that the side should be used for shooting but still your hand should be able to grab the tote and knob. The bedrock types are less elegant after my taste, but have a bigger contact area I suppose.
> Where the Spiers is a Coffin shaped smoother, so useless on the side.
> But it has more weight and are compared to the Stanleys almost sucking it self down to the wood.
> The grip is wonderful and your hands naturally finds it positions in the tote and on the front handle.
> The square shape of the front handle could be uncomfortable, but actually don't feels so, perhaps not perfect.
> But better than the standard Stanleys, that after my taste are to small, I like best the big knob types.
> Of course it is not possible to compare the adjustment, since the Spiers are adjusted with a small hammer and the Stanley with screw and lateral adjuster, that makes it possible to use the plane with out a hammer in the toolbox, at the end the one adjustment is as easy and fast as the other, but for a beginner the hammer is a learning process, where the screw is possible for any one.
> By the way, this little No 2 Stanley is useless after my opinion, and too expensive to give to the kids…
> I much prefer a good block plane when the blade is this small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Stanley 62 is for me the most beautiful Stanley, and here I think design was as important as use.
> It has the big knob and the handle have the elegant long tongue that I love on the Spiers.
> Since the Stanley is often used on the side for shooting end grain, it would have been more functional with bigger sides, but I guess it was not designed for that…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the Norris A5 next to the Spiers.
> Dam, they are both wonderful planes.
> The Norris here with the more heavy handle, this is stronger and suits better the Norris types with the adjuster. (Since they look strange when the adjuster is hanging loose in the air).
> I think the Spiers is a elegant swan and the Norris a beautiful Terrier, the Spiers looks like dancing aver the wood, the Norris like unable to even leave the wood - both sexy in each their way.
> Yes I am a nerd and a rhykenologist merged into a human being full of love for form and function.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture is for you Jamie.
> If you have any doubt, then I am happy to tell you I really love the plane and feel like a lucky bastard.
> Also this plane will always be a favorite, for the reason alone that you offered it to me, my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I look at my smile here, I have no doubt that the plane could never find a better companion.
> Thank you Jamie!
> 
> Press here for more on the Spiers hand plane: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/37725
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Sweet.


----------



## Tugboater78

mafe said:


> *Spiers of Ayr infill smoother - restore*
> 
> *Spiers of Ayr infill smoother - restore*
> A gift from my friend Jamie Speirs.
> 
> So back again!
> I know I have not been so much around for a while, first I was sick for some months and then a long summer of travelling, in Denmark Jutland Thy, then Croatia, back to Denmark Sjælland Odden, kayaking and then finally Ireland and then Scotland to visit my friend Jamie. Then home to pack down the shop, that will be closed for house renovation until the new year (******************** happens), so I will be without shop until the new year, this might give me time to post some of all the projects I have on my computer.
> 
> But now it is the visit in Scotland, the visit to my friend Jamie.
> If you want to read more about this: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/37720
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This part of the story starts here, in piles of wood and tools, on top and under Jamies work bench.
> I could see hand planes sticking out all over and so Jamie and I started to look at all his wonderful planes, Jamie telling stories about them. Jamie is from a family of carpenters, so many was family pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was his fathers.
> In my eyes one of the most beautiful planes ever made.
> The Spiers smoother, from Ayr where Jamie lives, even the metal was local.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice Jamies fathers name stamped into the plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I admired his beautiful Spiers of Ayr smoother, that once was his fathers, the next plane I picked up was another Spiers of Ayr smoother, this one Jamie told me had belonged to his uncle and I was completely in love with it. As we were about to move on to talk about the next plane, Jamie told me that this Smoother was now mine, I was almost not able to understand it, so I was like in a coma for a moment, and then I think I looked like a small child on Christmas evening. The next days they all laughed a wee bit of me, since I never left it, it was with me where ever I went, even on the night table when I was sleeping.
> On this picture I had removed the dust with a cloth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my eyes as I said, the Spiers No. 7 Dovetailed coffin smoother plane is perhaps the most elegant hand plane ever designed.
> This makes sense when I read that Stewart Spiers was a cabinetmaker, father and a violin player, since in this plane I feel it all meets. Shape with beautiful balanced curves like a instrument, function that could satisfy him as a cabinetmaker and at the same time a human sensitive touch that makes it in balance, all in all art.
> 
> You can read more about the Spiers family here.
> http://www.spiers.net/stewart.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even all the shapes so clearly meet here from the front, it is still in a fine balance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sexy behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the blade is retracted, it has a fairly tight mouth when the iron is set for cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The iron out, still some good years back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Marpels & sons iron, probably the original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thos Ibbotson & Co cap iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spiers Ayr in the Lever and a old name stamp J. Laird (is this family Jamie or a previous owner).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those curves, it could have been the work of a instrument maker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I set out to give it a gentle restore, just to bring it back to working order.
> As always I do what I can to keep as much life and patina intact, when doing this, since for me this is half the hand plane.
> The goal is not to make it look like new, but to make it look as if it has been in use all the time.
> The sole must be completely flat, so I mark up with a marker, so I can see where to flatten.
> The text is for you Jamie, big smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fasten some sandpaper on the table saw table after checking it was all flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After some long strokes I am happy with the result, since I know I will take of more, when I go up grid.
> I started with 120 and worked my way up, don't jump too big steps, this will leave scratches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now 240 grid.
> And I have also given the cap and screw a touch up with ultra fine steel wool, to remove dirt and rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finest we had here was 400 grid, so I had to settle with that, usually I go up to 600 - 1200 grid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I finish up with a buffing wheel, first a rough compound and then the fine green, in this way I get the desired result, also the sides get a good tour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As seen I don't mind a little pitting, as long as the sole gets dead flat and smooth.
> The mirroring in the sole proves that it is smooth.
> There need to be quite a lot of pitting before it will have any effect on the use, just think of a corrugated sole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same story with the iron.
> The iron cant have too much pitting, since it will be impossible to make a consistent edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put oil under the sand paper to keep it all flat at the high grids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To give it a fresh cutting edge I use Jamies water grinder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I choose to give it a stronger edge at a new angle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again I polish it up.
> With this method it is important not to round the edge, so hold it as flat as possible.
> I also touch up the iron and cap iron in general, just for the look and again really gentle, to keep the patina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the steel and wood is degreased a little, just to remove dried grease and dirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the wood gets Jamies oil, its a mix he makes him self, smells wonderful.
> I also grease the moving parts a wee bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it!
> The plane is now just the way I like it.
> A perfect user with a beautiful original patina, this is what I call mint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, history is still written in the hand plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First shaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that plane.
> It is easy to adjust, have a perfect contact with the wood and are a joy to hold in the hand.
> I'm leaving on a Ayr plane, don't know when I'll be back again… tralalalala…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press here for a little video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am a wee bit eccentric when it comes to hand planes and this one sure is my little favourite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts on design.
> Here some of my favourites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the curve on the middle of the Stanley planes (here a No 2).
> I guess it came from design, that the side should be used for shooting but still your hand should be able to grab the tote and knob. The bedrock types are less elegant after my taste, but have a bigger contact area I suppose.
> Where the Spiers is a Coffin shaped smoother, so useless on the side.
> But it has more weight and are compared to the Stanleys almost sucking it self down to the wood.
> The grip is wonderful and your hands naturally finds it positions in the tote and on the front handle.
> The square shape of the front handle could be uncomfortable, but actually don't feels so, perhaps not perfect.
> But better than the standard Stanleys, that after my taste are to small, I like best the big knob types.
> Of course it is not possible to compare the adjustment, since the Spiers are adjusted with a small hammer and the Stanley with screw and lateral adjuster, that makes it possible to use the plane with out a hammer in the toolbox, at the end the one adjustment is as easy and fast as the other, but for a beginner the hammer is a learning process, where the screw is possible for any one.
> By the way, this little No 2 Stanley is useless after my opinion, and too expensive to give to the kids…
> I much prefer a good block plane when the blade is this small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Stanley 62 is for me the most beautiful Stanley, and here I think design was as important as use.
> It has the big knob and the handle have the elegant long tongue that I love on the Spiers.
> Since the Stanley is often used on the side for shooting end grain, it would have been more functional with bigger sides, but I guess it was not designed for that…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the Norris A5 next to the Spiers.
> Dam, they are both wonderful planes.
> The Norris here with the more heavy handle, this is stronger and suits better the Norris types with the adjuster. (Since they look strange when the adjuster is hanging loose in the air).
> I think the Spiers is a elegant swan and the Norris a beautiful Terrier, the Spiers looks like dancing aver the wood, the Norris like unable to even leave the wood - both sexy in each their way.
> Yes I am a nerd and a rhykenologist merged into a human being full of love for form and function.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture is for you Jamie.
> If you have any doubt, then I am happy to tell you I really love the plane and feel like a lucky bastard.
> Also this plane will always be a favorite, for the reason alone that you offered it to me, my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I look at my smile here, I have no doubt that the plane could never find a better companion.
> Thank you Jamie!
> 
> Press here for more on the Spiers hand plane: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/37725
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


She is pretty!


----------



## waho6o9

mafe said:


> *Spiers of Ayr infill smoother - restore*
> 
> *Spiers of Ayr infill smoother - restore*
> A gift from my friend Jamie Speirs.
> 
> So back again!
> I know I have not been so much around for a while, first I was sick for some months and then a long summer of travelling, in Denmark Jutland Thy, then Croatia, back to Denmark Sjælland Odden, kayaking and then finally Ireland and then Scotland to visit my friend Jamie. Then home to pack down the shop, that will be closed for house renovation until the new year (******************** happens), so I will be without shop until the new year, this might give me time to post some of all the projects I have on my computer.
> 
> But now it is the visit in Scotland, the visit to my friend Jamie.
> If you want to read more about this: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/37720
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This part of the story starts here, in piles of wood and tools, on top and under Jamies work bench.
> I could see hand planes sticking out all over and so Jamie and I started to look at all his wonderful planes, Jamie telling stories about them. Jamie is from a family of carpenters, so many was family pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was his fathers.
> In my eyes one of the most beautiful planes ever made.
> The Spiers smoother, from Ayr where Jamie lives, even the metal was local.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice Jamies fathers name stamped into the plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I admired his beautiful Spiers of Ayr smoother, that once was his fathers, the next plane I picked up was another Spiers of Ayr smoother, this one Jamie told me had belonged to his uncle and I was completely in love with it. As we were about to move on to talk about the next plane, Jamie told me that this Smoother was now mine, I was almost not able to understand it, so I was like in a coma for a moment, and then I think I looked like a small child on Christmas evening. The next days they all laughed a wee bit of me, since I never left it, it was with me where ever I went, even on the night table when I was sleeping.
> On this picture I had removed the dust with a cloth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my eyes as I said, the Spiers No. 7 Dovetailed coffin smoother plane is perhaps the most elegant hand plane ever designed.
> This makes sense when I read that Stewart Spiers was a cabinetmaker, father and a violin player, since in this plane I feel it all meets. Shape with beautiful balanced curves like a instrument, function that could satisfy him as a cabinetmaker and at the same time a human sensitive touch that makes it in balance, all in all art.
> 
> You can read more about the Spiers family here.
> http://www.spiers.net/stewart.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even all the shapes so clearly meet here from the front, it is still in a fine balance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sexy behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the blade is retracted, it has a fairly tight mouth when the iron is set for cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The iron out, still some good years back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Marpels & sons iron, probably the original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thos Ibbotson & Co cap iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spiers Ayr in the Lever and a old name stamp J. Laird (is this family Jamie or a previous owner).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those curves, it could have been the work of a instrument maker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I set out to give it a gentle restore, just to bring it back to working order.
> As always I do what I can to keep as much life and patina intact, when doing this, since for me this is half the hand plane.
> The goal is not to make it look like new, but to make it look as if it has been in use all the time.
> The sole must be completely flat, so I mark up with a marker, so I can see where to flatten.
> The text is for you Jamie, big smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fasten some sandpaper on the table saw table after checking it was all flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After some long strokes I am happy with the result, since I know I will take of more, when I go up grid.
> I started with 120 and worked my way up, don't jump too big steps, this will leave scratches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now 240 grid.
> And I have also given the cap and screw a touch up with ultra fine steel wool, to remove dirt and rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finest we had here was 400 grid, so I had to settle with that, usually I go up to 600 - 1200 grid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I finish up with a buffing wheel, first a rough compound and then the fine green, in this way I get the desired result, also the sides get a good tour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As seen I don't mind a little pitting, as long as the sole gets dead flat and smooth.
> The mirroring in the sole proves that it is smooth.
> There need to be quite a lot of pitting before it will have any effect on the use, just think of a corrugated sole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same story with the iron.
> The iron cant have too much pitting, since it will be impossible to make a consistent edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put oil under the sand paper to keep it all flat at the high grids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To give it a fresh cutting edge I use Jamies water grinder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I choose to give it a stronger edge at a new angle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again I polish it up.
> With this method it is important not to round the edge, so hold it as flat as possible.
> I also touch up the iron and cap iron in general, just for the look and again really gentle, to keep the patina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the steel and wood is degreased a little, just to remove dried grease and dirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the wood gets Jamies oil, its a mix he makes him self, smells wonderful.
> I also grease the moving parts a wee bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it!
> The plane is now just the way I like it.
> A perfect user with a beautiful original patina, this is what I call mint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, history is still written in the hand plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First shaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that plane.
> It is easy to adjust, have a perfect contact with the wood and are a joy to hold in the hand.
> I'm leaving on a Ayr plane, don't know when I'll be back again… tralalalala…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press here for a little video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am a wee bit eccentric when it comes to hand planes and this one sure is my little favourite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts on design.
> Here some of my favourites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the curve on the middle of the Stanley planes (here a No 2).
> I guess it came from design, that the side should be used for shooting but still your hand should be able to grab the tote and knob. The bedrock types are less elegant after my taste, but have a bigger contact area I suppose.
> Where the Spiers is a Coffin shaped smoother, so useless on the side.
> But it has more weight and are compared to the Stanleys almost sucking it self down to the wood.
> The grip is wonderful and your hands naturally finds it positions in the tote and on the front handle.
> The square shape of the front handle could be uncomfortable, but actually don't feels so, perhaps not perfect.
> But better than the standard Stanleys, that after my taste are to small, I like best the big knob types.
> Of course it is not possible to compare the adjustment, since the Spiers are adjusted with a small hammer and the Stanley with screw and lateral adjuster, that makes it possible to use the plane with out a hammer in the toolbox, at the end the one adjustment is as easy and fast as the other, but for a beginner the hammer is a learning process, where the screw is possible for any one.
> By the way, this little No 2 Stanley is useless after my opinion, and too expensive to give to the kids…
> I much prefer a good block plane when the blade is this small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Stanley 62 is for me the most beautiful Stanley, and here I think design was as important as use.
> It has the big knob and the handle have the elegant long tongue that I love on the Spiers.
> Since the Stanley is often used on the side for shooting end grain, it would have been more functional with bigger sides, but I guess it was not designed for that…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the Norris A5 next to the Spiers.
> Dam, they are both wonderful planes.
> The Norris here with the more heavy handle, this is stronger and suits better the Norris types with the adjuster. (Since they look strange when the adjuster is hanging loose in the air).
> I think the Spiers is a elegant swan and the Norris a beautiful Terrier, the Spiers looks like dancing aver the wood, the Norris like unable to even leave the wood - both sexy in each their way.
> Yes I am a nerd and a rhykenologist merged into a human being full of love for form and function.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture is for you Jamie.
> If you have any doubt, then I am happy to tell you I really love the plane and feel like a lucky bastard.
> Also this plane will always be a favorite, for the reason alone that you offered it to me, my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I look at my smile here, I have no doubt that the plane could never find a better companion.
> Thank you Jamie!
> 
> Press here for more on the Spiers hand plane: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/37725
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


And that's a perfect match, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Schwieb

mafe said:


> *Spiers of Ayr infill smoother - restore*
> 
> *Spiers of Ayr infill smoother - restore*
> A gift from my friend Jamie Speirs.
> 
> So back again!
> I know I have not been so much around for a while, first I was sick for some months and then a long summer of travelling, in Denmark Jutland Thy, then Croatia, back to Denmark Sjælland Odden, kayaking and then finally Ireland and then Scotland to visit my friend Jamie. Then home to pack down the shop, that will be closed for house renovation until the new year (******************** happens), so I will be without shop until the new year, this might give me time to post some of all the projects I have on my computer.
> 
> But now it is the visit in Scotland, the visit to my friend Jamie.
> If you want to read more about this: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/37720
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This part of the story starts here, in piles of wood and tools, on top and under Jamies work bench.
> I could see hand planes sticking out all over and so Jamie and I started to look at all his wonderful planes, Jamie telling stories about them. Jamie is from a family of carpenters, so many was family pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was his fathers.
> In my eyes one of the most beautiful planes ever made.
> The Spiers smoother, from Ayr where Jamie lives, even the metal was local.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice Jamies fathers name stamped into the plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I admired his beautiful Spiers of Ayr smoother, that once was his fathers, the next plane I picked up was another Spiers of Ayr smoother, this one Jamie told me had belonged to his uncle and I was completely in love with it. As we were about to move on to talk about the next plane, Jamie told me that this Smoother was now mine, I was almost not able to understand it, so I was like in a coma for a moment, and then I think I looked like a small child on Christmas evening. The next days they all laughed a wee bit of me, since I never left it, it was with me where ever I went, even on the night table when I was sleeping.
> On this picture I had removed the dust with a cloth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my eyes as I said, the Spiers No. 7 Dovetailed coffin smoother plane is perhaps the most elegant hand plane ever designed.
> This makes sense when I read that Stewart Spiers was a cabinetmaker, father and a violin player, since in this plane I feel it all meets. Shape with beautiful balanced curves like a instrument, function that could satisfy him as a cabinetmaker and at the same time a human sensitive touch that makes it in balance, all in all art.
> 
> You can read more about the Spiers family here.
> http://www.spiers.net/stewart.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even all the shapes so clearly meet here from the front, it is still in a fine balance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sexy behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the blade is retracted, it has a fairly tight mouth when the iron is set for cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The iron out, still some good years back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Marpels & sons iron, probably the original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thos Ibbotson & Co cap iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spiers Ayr in the Lever and a old name stamp J. Laird (is this family Jamie or a previous owner).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those curves, it could have been the work of a instrument maker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I set out to give it a gentle restore, just to bring it back to working order.
> As always I do what I can to keep as much life and patina intact, when doing this, since for me this is half the hand plane.
> The goal is not to make it look like new, but to make it look as if it has been in use all the time.
> The sole must be completely flat, so I mark up with a marker, so I can see where to flatten.
> The text is for you Jamie, big smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fasten some sandpaper on the table saw table after checking it was all flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After some long strokes I am happy with the result, since I know I will take of more, when I go up grid.
> I started with 120 and worked my way up, don't jump too big steps, this will leave scratches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now 240 grid.
> And I have also given the cap and screw a touch up with ultra fine steel wool, to remove dirt and rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finest we had here was 400 grid, so I had to settle with that, usually I go up to 600 - 1200 grid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I finish up with a buffing wheel, first a rough compound and then the fine green, in this way I get the desired result, also the sides get a good tour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As seen I don't mind a little pitting, as long as the sole gets dead flat and smooth.
> The mirroring in the sole proves that it is smooth.
> There need to be quite a lot of pitting before it will have any effect on the use, just think of a corrugated sole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same story with the iron.
> The iron cant have too much pitting, since it will be impossible to make a consistent edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put oil under the sand paper to keep it all flat at the high grids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To give it a fresh cutting edge I use Jamies water grinder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I choose to give it a stronger edge at a new angle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again I polish it up.
> With this method it is important not to round the edge, so hold it as flat as possible.
> I also touch up the iron and cap iron in general, just for the look and again really gentle, to keep the patina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the steel and wood is degreased a little, just to remove dried grease and dirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the wood gets Jamies oil, its a mix he makes him self, smells wonderful.
> I also grease the moving parts a wee bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it!
> The plane is now just the way I like it.
> A perfect user with a beautiful original patina, this is what I call mint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, history is still written in the hand plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First shaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that plane.
> It is easy to adjust, have a perfect contact with the wood and are a joy to hold in the hand.
> I'm leaving on a Ayr plane, don't know when I'll be back again… tralalalala…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press here for a little video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am a wee bit eccentric when it comes to hand planes and this one sure is my little favourite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts on design.
> Here some of my favourites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the curve on the middle of the Stanley planes (here a No 2).
> I guess it came from design, that the side should be used for shooting but still your hand should be able to grab the tote and knob. The bedrock types are less elegant after my taste, but have a bigger contact area I suppose.
> Where the Spiers is a Coffin shaped smoother, so useless on the side.
> But it has more weight and are compared to the Stanleys almost sucking it self down to the wood.
> The grip is wonderful and your hands naturally finds it positions in the tote and on the front handle.
> The square shape of the front handle could be uncomfortable, but actually don't feels so, perhaps not perfect.
> But better than the standard Stanleys, that after my taste are to small, I like best the big knob types.
> Of course it is not possible to compare the adjustment, since the Spiers are adjusted with a small hammer and the Stanley with screw and lateral adjuster, that makes it possible to use the plane with out a hammer in the toolbox, at the end the one adjustment is as easy and fast as the other, but for a beginner the hammer is a learning process, where the screw is possible for any one.
> By the way, this little No 2 Stanley is useless after my opinion, and too expensive to give to the kids…
> I much prefer a good block plane when the blade is this small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Stanley 62 is for me the most beautiful Stanley, and here I think design was as important as use.
> It has the big knob and the handle have the elegant long tongue that I love on the Spiers.
> Since the Stanley is often used on the side for shooting end grain, it would have been more functional with bigger sides, but I guess it was not designed for that…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the Norris A5 next to the Spiers.
> Dam, they are both wonderful planes.
> The Norris here with the more heavy handle, this is stronger and suits better the Norris types with the adjuster. (Since they look strange when the adjuster is hanging loose in the air).
> I think the Spiers is a elegant swan and the Norris a beautiful Terrier, the Spiers looks like dancing aver the wood, the Norris like unable to even leave the wood - both sexy in each their way.
> Yes I am a nerd and a rhykenologist merged into a human being full of love for form and function.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture is for you Jamie.
> If you have any doubt, then I am happy to tell you I really love the plane and feel like a lucky bastard.
> Also this plane will always be a favorite, for the reason alone that you offered it to me, my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I look at my smile here, I have no doubt that the plane could never find a better companion.
> Thank you Jamie!
> 
> Press here for more on the Spiers hand plane: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/37725
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Terrific story telling and photography, Mads. The plane is beautiful and you did a great job of bringing her back. I can't say that I would have been so willing to give up a tool that had belonged to members of my family. Jamie is obviously a generous soul.


----------



## GerardoArg1

mafe said:


> *Spiers of Ayr infill smoother - restore*
> 
> *Spiers of Ayr infill smoother - restore*
> A gift from my friend Jamie Speirs.
> 
> So back again!
> I know I have not been so much around for a while, first I was sick for some months and then a long summer of travelling, in Denmark Jutland Thy, then Croatia, back to Denmark Sjælland Odden, kayaking and then finally Ireland and then Scotland to visit my friend Jamie. Then home to pack down the shop, that will be closed for house renovation until the new year (******************** happens), so I will be without shop until the new year, this might give me time to post some of all the projects I have on my computer.
> 
> But now it is the visit in Scotland, the visit to my friend Jamie.
> If you want to read more about this: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/37720
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This part of the story starts here, in piles of wood and tools, on top and under Jamies work bench.
> I could see hand planes sticking out all over and so Jamie and I started to look at all his wonderful planes, Jamie telling stories about them. Jamie is from a family of carpenters, so many was family pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was his fathers.
> In my eyes one of the most beautiful planes ever made.
> The Spiers smoother, from Ayr where Jamie lives, even the metal was local.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice Jamies fathers name stamped into the plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I admired his beautiful Spiers of Ayr smoother, that once was his fathers, the next plane I picked up was another Spiers of Ayr smoother, this one Jamie told me had belonged to his uncle and I was completely in love with it. As we were about to move on to talk about the next plane, Jamie told me that this Smoother was now mine, I was almost not able to understand it, so I was like in a coma for a moment, and then I think I looked like a small child on Christmas evening. The next days they all laughed a wee bit of me, since I never left it, it was with me where ever I went, even on the night table when I was sleeping.
> On this picture I had removed the dust with a cloth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my eyes as I said, the Spiers No. 7 Dovetailed coffin smoother plane is perhaps the most elegant hand plane ever designed.
> This makes sense when I read that Stewart Spiers was a cabinetmaker, father and a violin player, since in this plane I feel it all meets. Shape with beautiful balanced curves like a instrument, function that could satisfy him as a cabinetmaker and at the same time a human sensitive touch that makes it in balance, all in all art.
> 
> You can read more about the Spiers family here.
> http://www.spiers.net/stewart.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even all the shapes so clearly meet here from the front, it is still in a fine balance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sexy behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the blade is retracted, it has a fairly tight mouth when the iron is set for cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The iron out, still some good years back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Marpels & sons iron, probably the original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thos Ibbotson & Co cap iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spiers Ayr in the Lever and a old name stamp J. Laird (is this family Jamie or a previous owner).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those curves, it could have been the work of a instrument maker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I set out to give it a gentle restore, just to bring it back to working order.
> As always I do what I can to keep as much life and patina intact, when doing this, since for me this is half the hand plane.
> The goal is not to make it look like new, but to make it look as if it has been in use all the time.
> The sole must be completely flat, so I mark up with a marker, so I can see where to flatten.
> The text is for you Jamie, big smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fasten some sandpaper on the table saw table after checking it was all flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After some long strokes I am happy with the result, since I know I will take of more, when I go up grid.
> I started with 120 and worked my way up, don't jump too big steps, this will leave scratches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now 240 grid.
> And I have also given the cap and screw a touch up with ultra fine steel wool, to remove dirt and rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finest we had here was 400 grid, so I had to settle with that, usually I go up to 600 - 1200 grid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I finish up with a buffing wheel, first a rough compound and then the fine green, in this way I get the desired result, also the sides get a good tour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As seen I don't mind a little pitting, as long as the sole gets dead flat and smooth.
> The mirroring in the sole proves that it is smooth.
> There need to be quite a lot of pitting before it will have any effect on the use, just think of a corrugated sole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same story with the iron.
> The iron cant have too much pitting, since it will be impossible to make a consistent edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put oil under the sand paper to keep it all flat at the high grids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To give it a fresh cutting edge I use Jamies water grinder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I choose to give it a stronger edge at a new angle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again I polish it up.
> With this method it is important not to round the edge, so hold it as flat as possible.
> I also touch up the iron and cap iron in general, just for the look and again really gentle, to keep the patina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the steel and wood is degreased a little, just to remove dried grease and dirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the wood gets Jamies oil, its a mix he makes him self, smells wonderful.
> I also grease the moving parts a wee bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it!
> The plane is now just the way I like it.
> A perfect user with a beautiful original patina, this is what I call mint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, history is still written in the hand plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First shaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that plane.
> It is easy to adjust, have a perfect contact with the wood and are a joy to hold in the hand.
> I'm leaving on a Ayr plane, don't know when I'll be back again… tralalalala…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press here for a little video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am a wee bit eccentric when it comes to hand planes and this one sure is my little favourite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts on design.
> Here some of my favourites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the curve on the middle of the Stanley planes (here a No 2).
> I guess it came from design, that the side should be used for shooting but still your hand should be able to grab the tote and knob. The bedrock types are less elegant after my taste, but have a bigger contact area I suppose.
> Where the Spiers is a Coffin shaped smoother, so useless on the side.
> But it has more weight and are compared to the Stanleys almost sucking it self down to the wood.
> The grip is wonderful and your hands naturally finds it positions in the tote and on the front handle.
> The square shape of the front handle could be uncomfortable, but actually don't feels so, perhaps not perfect.
> But better than the standard Stanleys, that after my taste are to small, I like best the big knob types.
> Of course it is not possible to compare the adjustment, since the Spiers are adjusted with a small hammer and the Stanley with screw and lateral adjuster, that makes it possible to use the plane with out a hammer in the toolbox, at the end the one adjustment is as easy and fast as the other, but for a beginner the hammer is a learning process, where the screw is possible for any one.
> By the way, this little No 2 Stanley is useless after my opinion, and too expensive to give to the kids…
> I much prefer a good block plane when the blade is this small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Stanley 62 is for me the most beautiful Stanley, and here I think design was as important as use.
> It has the big knob and the handle have the elegant long tongue that I love on the Spiers.
> Since the Stanley is often used on the side for shooting end grain, it would have been more functional with bigger sides, but I guess it was not designed for that…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the Norris A5 next to the Spiers.
> Dam, they are both wonderful planes.
> The Norris here with the more heavy handle, this is stronger and suits better the Norris types with the adjuster. (Since they look strange when the adjuster is hanging loose in the air).
> I think the Spiers is a elegant swan and the Norris a beautiful Terrier, the Spiers looks like dancing aver the wood, the Norris like unable to even leave the wood - both sexy in each their way.
> Yes I am a nerd and a rhykenologist merged into a human being full of love for form and function.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture is for you Jamie.
> If you have any doubt, then I am happy to tell you I really love the plane and feel like a lucky bastard.
> Also this plane will always be a favorite, for the reason alone that you offered it to me, my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I look at my smile here, I have no doubt that the plane could never find a better companion.
> Thank you Jamie!
> 
> Press here for more on the Spiers hand plane: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/37725
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Beatifull story Mad. Congratulations…not only for the plane, if for the friends


----------



## jusfine

mafe said:


> *Spiers of Ayr infill smoother - restore*
> 
> *Spiers of Ayr infill smoother - restore*
> A gift from my friend Jamie Speirs.
> 
> So back again!
> I know I have not been so much around for a while, first I was sick for some months and then a long summer of travelling, in Denmark Jutland Thy, then Croatia, back to Denmark Sjælland Odden, kayaking and then finally Ireland and then Scotland to visit my friend Jamie. Then home to pack down the shop, that will be closed for house renovation until the new year (******************** happens), so I will be without shop until the new year, this might give me time to post some of all the projects I have on my computer.
> 
> But now it is the visit in Scotland, the visit to my friend Jamie.
> If you want to read more about this: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/37720
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This part of the story starts here, in piles of wood and tools, on top and under Jamies work bench.
> I could see hand planes sticking out all over and so Jamie and I started to look at all his wonderful planes, Jamie telling stories about them. Jamie is from a family of carpenters, so many was family pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was his fathers.
> In my eyes one of the most beautiful planes ever made.
> The Spiers smoother, from Ayr where Jamie lives, even the metal was local.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice Jamies fathers name stamped into the plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I admired his beautiful Spiers of Ayr smoother, that once was his fathers, the next plane I picked up was another Spiers of Ayr smoother, this one Jamie told me had belonged to his uncle and I was completely in love with it. As we were about to move on to talk about the next plane, Jamie told me that this Smoother was now mine, I was almost not able to understand it, so I was like in a coma for a moment, and then I think I looked like a small child on Christmas evening. The next days they all laughed a wee bit of me, since I never left it, it was with me where ever I went, even on the night table when I was sleeping.
> On this picture I had removed the dust with a cloth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my eyes as I said, the Spiers No. 7 Dovetailed coffin smoother plane is perhaps the most elegant hand plane ever designed.
> This makes sense when I read that Stewart Spiers was a cabinetmaker, father and a violin player, since in this plane I feel it all meets. Shape with beautiful balanced curves like a instrument, function that could satisfy him as a cabinetmaker and at the same time a human sensitive touch that makes it in balance, all in all art.
> 
> You can read more about the Spiers family here.
> http://www.spiers.net/stewart.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even all the shapes so clearly meet here from the front, it is still in a fine balance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sexy behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the blade is retracted, it has a fairly tight mouth when the iron is set for cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The iron out, still some good years back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Marpels & sons iron, probably the original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thos Ibbotson & Co cap iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spiers Ayr in the Lever and a old name stamp J. Laird (is this family Jamie or a previous owner).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those curves, it could have been the work of a instrument maker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I set out to give it a gentle restore, just to bring it back to working order.
> As always I do what I can to keep as much life and patina intact, when doing this, since for me this is half the hand plane.
> The goal is not to make it look like new, but to make it look as if it has been in use all the time.
> The sole must be completely flat, so I mark up with a marker, so I can see where to flatten.
> The text is for you Jamie, big smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fasten some sandpaper on the table saw table after checking it was all flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After some long strokes I am happy with the result, since I know I will take of more, when I go up grid.
> I started with 120 and worked my way up, don't jump too big steps, this will leave scratches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now 240 grid.
> And I have also given the cap and screw a touch up with ultra fine steel wool, to remove dirt and rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finest we had here was 400 grid, so I had to settle with that, usually I go up to 600 - 1200 grid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I finish up with a buffing wheel, first a rough compound and then the fine green, in this way I get the desired result, also the sides get a good tour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As seen I don't mind a little pitting, as long as the sole gets dead flat and smooth.
> The mirroring in the sole proves that it is smooth.
> There need to be quite a lot of pitting before it will have any effect on the use, just think of a corrugated sole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same story with the iron.
> The iron cant have too much pitting, since it will be impossible to make a consistent edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put oil under the sand paper to keep it all flat at the high grids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To give it a fresh cutting edge I use Jamies water grinder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I choose to give it a stronger edge at a new angle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again I polish it up.
> With this method it is important not to round the edge, so hold it as flat as possible.
> I also touch up the iron and cap iron in general, just for the look and again really gentle, to keep the patina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the steel and wood is degreased a little, just to remove dried grease and dirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the wood gets Jamies oil, its a mix he makes him self, smells wonderful.
> I also grease the moving parts a wee bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it!
> The plane is now just the way I like it.
> A perfect user with a beautiful original patina, this is what I call mint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, history is still written in the hand plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First shaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that plane.
> It is easy to adjust, have a perfect contact with the wood and are a joy to hold in the hand.
> I'm leaving on a Ayr plane, don't know when I'll be back again… tralalalala…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press here for a little video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am a wee bit eccentric when it comes to hand planes and this one sure is my little favourite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts on design.
> Here some of my favourites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the curve on the middle of the Stanley planes (here a No 2).
> I guess it came from design, that the side should be used for shooting but still your hand should be able to grab the tote and knob. The bedrock types are less elegant after my taste, but have a bigger contact area I suppose.
> Where the Spiers is a Coffin shaped smoother, so useless on the side.
> But it has more weight and are compared to the Stanleys almost sucking it self down to the wood.
> The grip is wonderful and your hands naturally finds it positions in the tote and on the front handle.
> The square shape of the front handle could be uncomfortable, but actually don't feels so, perhaps not perfect.
> But better than the standard Stanleys, that after my taste are to small, I like best the big knob types.
> Of course it is not possible to compare the adjustment, since the Spiers are adjusted with a small hammer and the Stanley with screw and lateral adjuster, that makes it possible to use the plane with out a hammer in the toolbox, at the end the one adjustment is as easy and fast as the other, but for a beginner the hammer is a learning process, where the screw is possible for any one.
> By the way, this little No 2 Stanley is useless after my opinion, and too expensive to give to the kids…
> I much prefer a good block plane when the blade is this small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Stanley 62 is for me the most beautiful Stanley, and here I think design was as important as use.
> It has the big knob and the handle have the elegant long tongue that I love on the Spiers.
> Since the Stanley is often used on the side for shooting end grain, it would have been more functional with bigger sides, but I guess it was not designed for that…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the Norris A5 next to the Spiers.
> Dam, they are both wonderful planes.
> The Norris here with the more heavy handle, this is stronger and suits better the Norris types with the adjuster. (Since they look strange when the adjuster is hanging loose in the air).
> I think the Spiers is a elegant swan and the Norris a beautiful Terrier, the Spiers looks like dancing aver the wood, the Norris like unable to even leave the wood - both sexy in each their way.
> Yes I am a nerd and a rhykenologist merged into a human being full of love for form and function.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture is for you Jamie.
> If you have any doubt, then I am happy to tell you I really love the plane and feel like a lucky bastard.
> Also this plane will always be a favorite, for the reason alone that you offered it to me, my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I look at my smile here, I have no doubt that the plane could never find a better companion.
> Thank you Jamie!
> 
> Press here for more on the Spiers hand plane: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/37725
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Mads, you have found the love of the Spiers planes that I have as well!

Great story and photos, thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Kentuk55

mafe said:


> *Spiers of Ayr infill smoother - restore*
> 
> *Spiers of Ayr infill smoother - restore*
> A gift from my friend Jamie Speirs.
> 
> So back again!
> I know I have not been so much around for a while, first I was sick for some months and then a long summer of travelling, in Denmark Jutland Thy, then Croatia, back to Denmark Sjælland Odden, kayaking and then finally Ireland and then Scotland to visit my friend Jamie. Then home to pack down the shop, that will be closed for house renovation until the new year (******************** happens), so I will be without shop until the new year, this might give me time to post some of all the projects I have on my computer.
> 
> But now it is the visit in Scotland, the visit to my friend Jamie.
> If you want to read more about this: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/37720
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This part of the story starts here, in piles of wood and tools, on top and under Jamies work bench.
> I could see hand planes sticking out all over and so Jamie and I started to look at all his wonderful planes, Jamie telling stories about them. Jamie is from a family of carpenters, so many was family pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was his fathers.
> In my eyes one of the most beautiful planes ever made.
> The Spiers smoother, from Ayr where Jamie lives, even the metal was local.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice Jamies fathers name stamped into the plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I admired his beautiful Spiers of Ayr smoother, that once was his fathers, the next plane I picked up was another Spiers of Ayr smoother, this one Jamie told me had belonged to his uncle and I was completely in love with it. As we were about to move on to talk about the next plane, Jamie told me that this Smoother was now mine, I was almost not able to understand it, so I was like in a coma for a moment, and then I think I looked like a small child on Christmas evening. The next days they all laughed a wee bit of me, since I never left it, it was with me where ever I went, even on the night table when I was sleeping.
> On this picture I had removed the dust with a cloth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my eyes as I said, the Spiers No. 7 Dovetailed coffin smoother plane is perhaps the most elegant hand plane ever designed.
> This makes sense when I read that Stewart Spiers was a cabinetmaker, father and a violin player, since in this plane I feel it all meets. Shape with beautiful balanced curves like a instrument, function that could satisfy him as a cabinetmaker and at the same time a human sensitive touch that makes it in balance, all in all art.
> 
> You can read more about the Spiers family here.
> http://www.spiers.net/stewart.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even all the shapes so clearly meet here from the front, it is still in a fine balance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sexy behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the blade is retracted, it has a fairly tight mouth when the iron is set for cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The iron out, still some good years back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Marpels & sons iron, probably the original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thos Ibbotson & Co cap iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spiers Ayr in the Lever and a old name stamp J. Laird (is this family Jamie or a previous owner).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those curves, it could have been the work of a instrument maker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I set out to give it a gentle restore, just to bring it back to working order.
> As always I do what I can to keep as much life and patina intact, when doing this, since for me this is half the hand plane.
> The goal is not to make it look like new, but to make it look as if it has been in use all the time.
> The sole must be completely flat, so I mark up with a marker, so I can see where to flatten.
> The text is for you Jamie, big smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fasten some sandpaper on the table saw table after checking it was all flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After some long strokes I am happy with the result, since I know I will take of more, when I go up grid.
> I started with 120 and worked my way up, don't jump too big steps, this will leave scratches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now 240 grid.
> And I have also given the cap and screw a touch up with ultra fine steel wool, to remove dirt and rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finest we had here was 400 grid, so I had to settle with that, usually I go up to 600 - 1200 grid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I finish up with a buffing wheel, first a rough compound and then the fine green, in this way I get the desired result, also the sides get a good tour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As seen I don't mind a little pitting, as long as the sole gets dead flat and smooth.
> The mirroring in the sole proves that it is smooth.
> There need to be quite a lot of pitting before it will have any effect on the use, just think of a corrugated sole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same story with the iron.
> The iron cant have too much pitting, since it will be impossible to make a consistent edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put oil under the sand paper to keep it all flat at the high grids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To give it a fresh cutting edge I use Jamies water grinder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I choose to give it a stronger edge at a new angle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again I polish it up.
> With this method it is important not to round the edge, so hold it as flat as possible.
> I also touch up the iron and cap iron in general, just for the look and again really gentle, to keep the patina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the steel and wood is degreased a little, just to remove dried grease and dirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the wood gets Jamies oil, its a mix he makes him self, smells wonderful.
> I also grease the moving parts a wee bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it!
> The plane is now just the way I like it.
> A perfect user with a beautiful original patina, this is what I call mint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, history is still written in the hand plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First shaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that plane.
> It is easy to adjust, have a perfect contact with the wood and are a joy to hold in the hand.
> I'm leaving on a Ayr plane, don't know when I'll be back again… tralalalala…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press here for a little video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am a wee bit eccentric when it comes to hand planes and this one sure is my little favourite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts on design.
> Here some of my favourites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the curve on the middle of the Stanley planes (here a No 2).
> I guess it came from design, that the side should be used for shooting but still your hand should be able to grab the tote and knob. The bedrock types are less elegant after my taste, but have a bigger contact area I suppose.
> Where the Spiers is a Coffin shaped smoother, so useless on the side.
> But it has more weight and are compared to the Stanleys almost sucking it self down to the wood.
> The grip is wonderful and your hands naturally finds it positions in the tote and on the front handle.
> The square shape of the front handle could be uncomfortable, but actually don't feels so, perhaps not perfect.
> But better than the standard Stanleys, that after my taste are to small, I like best the big knob types.
> Of course it is not possible to compare the adjustment, since the Spiers are adjusted with a small hammer and the Stanley with screw and lateral adjuster, that makes it possible to use the plane with out a hammer in the toolbox, at the end the one adjustment is as easy and fast as the other, but for a beginner the hammer is a learning process, where the screw is possible for any one.
> By the way, this little No 2 Stanley is useless after my opinion, and too expensive to give to the kids…
> I much prefer a good block plane when the blade is this small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Stanley 62 is for me the most beautiful Stanley, and here I think design was as important as use.
> It has the big knob and the handle have the elegant long tongue that I love on the Spiers.
> Since the Stanley is often used on the side for shooting end grain, it would have been more functional with bigger sides, but I guess it was not designed for that…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the Norris A5 next to the Spiers.
> Dam, they are both wonderful planes.
> The Norris here with the more heavy handle, this is stronger and suits better the Norris types with the adjuster. (Since they look strange when the adjuster is hanging loose in the air).
> I think the Spiers is a elegant swan and the Norris a beautiful Terrier, the Spiers looks like dancing aver the wood, the Norris like unable to even leave the wood - both sexy in each their way.
> Yes I am a nerd and a rhykenologist merged into a human being full of love for form and function.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture is for you Jamie.
> If you have any doubt, then I am happy to tell you I really love the plane and feel like a lucky bastard.
> Also this plane will always be a favorite, for the reason alone that you offered it to me, my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I look at my smile here, I have no doubt that the plane could never find a better companion.
> Thank you Jamie!
> 
> Press here for more on the Spiers hand plane: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/37725
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


New baby! Congrats


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Spiers of Ayr infill smoother - restore*
> 
> *Spiers of Ayr infill smoother - restore*
> A gift from my friend Jamie Speirs.
> 
> So back again!
> I know I have not been so much around for a while, first I was sick for some months and then a long summer of travelling, in Denmark Jutland Thy, then Croatia, back to Denmark Sjælland Odden, kayaking and then finally Ireland and then Scotland to visit my friend Jamie. Then home to pack down the shop, that will be closed for house renovation until the new year (******************** happens), so I will be without shop until the new year, this might give me time to post some of all the projects I have on my computer.
> 
> But now it is the visit in Scotland, the visit to my friend Jamie.
> If you want to read more about this: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/37720
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This part of the story starts here, in piles of wood and tools, on top and under Jamies work bench.
> I could see hand planes sticking out all over and so Jamie and I started to look at all his wonderful planes, Jamie telling stories about them. Jamie is from a family of carpenters, so many was family pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was his fathers.
> In my eyes one of the most beautiful planes ever made.
> The Spiers smoother, from Ayr where Jamie lives, even the metal was local.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice Jamies fathers name stamped into the plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I admired his beautiful Spiers of Ayr smoother, that once was his fathers, the next plane I picked up was another Spiers of Ayr smoother, this one Jamie told me had belonged to his uncle and I was completely in love with it. As we were about to move on to talk about the next plane, Jamie told me that this Smoother was now mine, I was almost not able to understand it, so I was like in a coma for a moment, and then I think I looked like a small child on Christmas evening. The next days they all laughed a wee bit of me, since I never left it, it was with me where ever I went, even on the night table when I was sleeping.
> On this picture I had removed the dust with a cloth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my eyes as I said, the Spiers No. 7 Dovetailed coffin smoother plane is perhaps the most elegant hand plane ever designed.
> This makes sense when I read that Stewart Spiers was a cabinetmaker, father and a violin player, since in this plane I feel it all meets. Shape with beautiful balanced curves like a instrument, function that could satisfy him as a cabinetmaker and at the same time a human sensitive touch that makes it in balance, all in all art.
> 
> You can read more about the Spiers family here.
> http://www.spiers.net/stewart.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even all the shapes so clearly meet here from the front, it is still in a fine balance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sexy behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the blade is retracted, it has a fairly tight mouth when the iron is set for cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The iron out, still some good years back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Marpels & sons iron, probably the original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thos Ibbotson & Co cap iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spiers Ayr in the Lever and a old name stamp J. Laird (is this family Jamie or a previous owner).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those curves, it could have been the work of a instrument maker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I set out to give it a gentle restore, just to bring it back to working order.
> As always I do what I can to keep as much life and patina intact, when doing this, since for me this is half the hand plane.
> The goal is not to make it look like new, but to make it look as if it has been in use all the time.
> The sole must be completely flat, so I mark up with a marker, so I can see where to flatten.
> The text is for you Jamie, big smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fasten some sandpaper on the table saw table after checking it was all flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After some long strokes I am happy with the result, since I know I will take of more, when I go up grid.
> I started with 120 and worked my way up, don't jump too big steps, this will leave scratches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now 240 grid.
> And I have also given the cap and screw a touch up with ultra fine steel wool, to remove dirt and rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finest we had here was 400 grid, so I had to settle with that, usually I go up to 600 - 1200 grid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I finish up with a buffing wheel, first a rough compound and then the fine green, in this way I get the desired result, also the sides get a good tour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As seen I don't mind a little pitting, as long as the sole gets dead flat and smooth.
> The mirroring in the sole proves that it is smooth.
> There need to be quite a lot of pitting before it will have any effect on the use, just think of a corrugated sole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same story with the iron.
> The iron cant have too much pitting, since it will be impossible to make a consistent edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put oil under the sand paper to keep it all flat at the high grids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To give it a fresh cutting edge I use Jamies water grinder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I choose to give it a stronger edge at a new angle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again I polish it up.
> With this method it is important not to round the edge, so hold it as flat as possible.
> I also touch up the iron and cap iron in general, just for the look and again really gentle, to keep the patina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the steel and wood is degreased a little, just to remove dried grease and dirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the wood gets Jamies oil, its a mix he makes him self, smells wonderful.
> I also grease the moving parts a wee bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it!
> The plane is now just the way I like it.
> A perfect user with a beautiful original patina, this is what I call mint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, history is still written in the hand plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First shaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that plane.
> It is easy to adjust, have a perfect contact with the wood and are a joy to hold in the hand.
> I'm leaving on a Ayr plane, don't know when I'll be back again… tralalalala…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press here for a little video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am a wee bit eccentric when it comes to hand planes and this one sure is my little favourite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts on design.
> Here some of my favourites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the curve on the middle of the Stanley planes (here a No 2).
> I guess it came from design, that the side should be used for shooting but still your hand should be able to grab the tote and knob. The bedrock types are less elegant after my taste, but have a bigger contact area I suppose.
> Where the Spiers is a Coffin shaped smoother, so useless on the side.
> But it has more weight and are compared to the Stanleys almost sucking it self down to the wood.
> The grip is wonderful and your hands naturally finds it positions in the tote and on the front handle.
> The square shape of the front handle could be uncomfortable, but actually don't feels so, perhaps not perfect.
> But better than the standard Stanleys, that after my taste are to small, I like best the big knob types.
> Of course it is not possible to compare the adjustment, since the Spiers are adjusted with a small hammer and the Stanley with screw and lateral adjuster, that makes it possible to use the plane with out a hammer in the toolbox, at the end the one adjustment is as easy and fast as the other, but for a beginner the hammer is a learning process, where the screw is possible for any one.
> By the way, this little No 2 Stanley is useless after my opinion, and too expensive to give to the kids…
> I much prefer a good block plane when the blade is this small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Stanley 62 is for me the most beautiful Stanley, and here I think design was as important as use.
> It has the big knob and the handle have the elegant long tongue that I love on the Spiers.
> Since the Stanley is often used on the side for shooting end grain, it would have been more functional with bigger sides, but I guess it was not designed for that…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the Norris A5 next to the Spiers.
> Dam, they are both wonderful planes.
> The Norris here with the more heavy handle, this is stronger and suits better the Norris types with the adjuster. (Since they look strange when the adjuster is hanging loose in the air).
> I think the Spiers is a elegant swan and the Norris a beautiful Terrier, the Spiers looks like dancing aver the wood, the Norris like unable to even leave the wood - both sexy in each their way.
> Yes I am a nerd and a rhykenologist merged into a human being full of love for form and function.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture is for you Jamie.
> If you have any doubt, then I am happy to tell you I really love the plane and feel like a lucky bastard.
> Also this plane will always be a favorite, for the reason alone that you offered it to me, my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I look at my smile here, I have no doubt that the plane could never find a better companion.
> Thank you Jamie!
> 
> Press here for more on the Spiers hand plane: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/37725
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Hi there,
Yes I hate to admit it, but dam I am one lucky monkey!
Looking at the plane now as I write, with a big smile on my lips.
Roger, And well taken care of.
Justfine, So nice to see you. Yes we share a thing here, they are like the essence of infill I think.
Gerado, Mostely for the friendship. ;-)
Schwieb, Ken, yes he is a special man, I consider him family now, so in a way it was not all wrong.
waho6o9, Jamie and I / the Spiers and I / The Spiers and Norris? Laugh.
Tugboater78, Sexy one might say.
Don W, Like honey.
Stefang, I also know that this plane and I will be a pair, it talks to me such wonderful sounds and bring joy to my eye.
Jim, Big giant smile here. Acually I can't wait to be able to get into the shop again and make some music with it.
Lew, Thank you back, life is such a miracle.
To all of you, I send my warm thoughts and wish you all the best,
Mads


----------



## mochoa

mafe said:


> *Spiers of Ayr infill smoother - restore*
> 
> *Spiers of Ayr infill smoother - restore*
> A gift from my friend Jamie Speirs.
> 
> So back again!
> I know I have not been so much around for a while, first I was sick for some months and then a long summer of travelling, in Denmark Jutland Thy, then Croatia, back to Denmark Sjælland Odden, kayaking and then finally Ireland and then Scotland to visit my friend Jamie. Then home to pack down the shop, that will be closed for house renovation until the new year (******************** happens), so I will be without shop until the new year, this might give me time to post some of all the projects I have on my computer.
> 
> But now it is the visit in Scotland, the visit to my friend Jamie.
> If you want to read more about this: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/37720
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This part of the story starts here, in piles of wood and tools, on top and under Jamies work bench.
> I could see hand planes sticking out all over and so Jamie and I started to look at all his wonderful planes, Jamie telling stories about them. Jamie is from a family of carpenters, so many was family pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was his fathers.
> In my eyes one of the most beautiful planes ever made.
> The Spiers smoother, from Ayr where Jamie lives, even the metal was local.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice Jamies fathers name stamped into the plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I admired his beautiful Spiers of Ayr smoother, that once was his fathers, the next plane I picked up was another Spiers of Ayr smoother, this one Jamie told me had belonged to his uncle and I was completely in love with it. As we were about to move on to talk about the next plane, Jamie told me that this Smoother was now mine, I was almost not able to understand it, so I was like in a coma for a moment, and then I think I looked like a small child on Christmas evening. The next days they all laughed a wee bit of me, since I never left it, it was with me where ever I went, even on the night table when I was sleeping.
> On this picture I had removed the dust with a cloth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my eyes as I said, the Spiers No. 7 Dovetailed coffin smoother plane is perhaps the most elegant hand plane ever designed.
> This makes sense when I read that Stewart Spiers was a cabinetmaker, father and a violin player, since in this plane I feel it all meets. Shape with beautiful balanced curves like a instrument, function that could satisfy him as a cabinetmaker and at the same time a human sensitive touch that makes it in balance, all in all art.
> 
> You can read more about the Spiers family here.
> http://www.spiers.net/stewart.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even all the shapes so clearly meet here from the front, it is still in a fine balance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sexy behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the blade is retracted, it has a fairly tight mouth when the iron is set for cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The iron out, still some good years back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Marpels & sons iron, probably the original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thos Ibbotson & Co cap iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spiers Ayr in the Lever and a old name stamp J. Laird (is this family Jamie or a previous owner).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those curves, it could have been the work of a instrument maker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I set out to give it a gentle restore, just to bring it back to working order.
> As always I do what I can to keep as much life and patina intact, when doing this, since for me this is half the hand plane.
> The goal is not to make it look like new, but to make it look as if it has been in use all the time.
> The sole must be completely flat, so I mark up with a marker, so I can see where to flatten.
> The text is for you Jamie, big smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fasten some sandpaper on the table saw table after checking it was all flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After some long strokes I am happy with the result, since I know I will take of more, when I go up grid.
> I started with 120 and worked my way up, don't jump too big steps, this will leave scratches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now 240 grid.
> And I have also given the cap and screw a touch up with ultra fine steel wool, to remove dirt and rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finest we had here was 400 grid, so I had to settle with that, usually I go up to 600 - 1200 grid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I finish up with a buffing wheel, first a rough compound and then the fine green, in this way I get the desired result, also the sides get a good tour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As seen I don't mind a little pitting, as long as the sole gets dead flat and smooth.
> The mirroring in the sole proves that it is smooth.
> There need to be quite a lot of pitting before it will have any effect on the use, just think of a corrugated sole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same story with the iron.
> The iron cant have too much pitting, since it will be impossible to make a consistent edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put oil under the sand paper to keep it all flat at the high grids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To give it a fresh cutting edge I use Jamies water grinder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I choose to give it a stronger edge at a new angle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again I polish it up.
> With this method it is important not to round the edge, so hold it as flat as possible.
> I also touch up the iron and cap iron in general, just for the look and again really gentle, to keep the patina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the steel and wood is degreased a little, just to remove dried grease and dirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the wood gets Jamies oil, its a mix he makes him self, smells wonderful.
> I also grease the moving parts a wee bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it!
> The plane is now just the way I like it.
> A perfect user with a beautiful original patina, this is what I call mint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, history is still written in the hand plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First shaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that plane.
> It is easy to adjust, have a perfect contact with the wood and are a joy to hold in the hand.
> I'm leaving on a Ayr plane, don't know when I'll be back again… tralalalala…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press here for a little video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am a wee bit eccentric when it comes to hand planes and this one sure is my little favourite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts on design.
> Here some of my favourites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the curve on the middle of the Stanley planes (here a No 2).
> I guess it came from design, that the side should be used for shooting but still your hand should be able to grab the tote and knob. The bedrock types are less elegant after my taste, but have a bigger contact area I suppose.
> Where the Spiers is a Coffin shaped smoother, so useless on the side.
> But it has more weight and are compared to the Stanleys almost sucking it self down to the wood.
> The grip is wonderful and your hands naturally finds it positions in the tote and on the front handle.
> The square shape of the front handle could be uncomfortable, but actually don't feels so, perhaps not perfect.
> But better than the standard Stanleys, that after my taste are to small, I like best the big knob types.
> Of course it is not possible to compare the adjustment, since the Spiers are adjusted with a small hammer and the Stanley with screw and lateral adjuster, that makes it possible to use the plane with out a hammer in the toolbox, at the end the one adjustment is as easy and fast as the other, but for a beginner the hammer is a learning process, where the screw is possible for any one.
> By the way, this little No 2 Stanley is useless after my opinion, and too expensive to give to the kids…
> I much prefer a good block plane when the blade is this small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Stanley 62 is for me the most beautiful Stanley, and here I think design was as important as use.
> It has the big knob and the handle have the elegant long tongue that I love on the Spiers.
> Since the Stanley is often used on the side for shooting end grain, it would have been more functional with bigger sides, but I guess it was not designed for that…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the Norris A5 next to the Spiers.
> Dam, they are both wonderful planes.
> The Norris here with the more heavy handle, this is stronger and suits better the Norris types with the adjuster. (Since they look strange when the adjuster is hanging loose in the air).
> I think the Spiers is a elegant swan and the Norris a beautiful Terrier, the Spiers looks like dancing aver the wood, the Norris like unable to even leave the wood - both sexy in each their way.
> Yes I am a nerd and a rhykenologist merged into a human being full of love for form and function.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture is for you Jamie.
> If you have any doubt, then I am happy to tell you I really love the plane and feel like a lucky bastard.
> Also this plane will always be a favorite, for the reason alone that you offered it to me, my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I look at my smile here, I have no doubt that the plane could never find a better companion.
> Thank you Jamie!
> 
> Press here for more on the Spiers hand plane: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/37725
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Mads you lucky bastard! You are proof that when you smile the world smiles with you.


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Spiers of Ayr infill smoother - restore*
> 
> *Spiers of Ayr infill smoother - restore*
> A gift from my friend Jamie Speirs.
> 
> So back again!
> I know I have not been so much around for a while, first I was sick for some months and then a long summer of travelling, in Denmark Jutland Thy, then Croatia, back to Denmark Sjælland Odden, kayaking and then finally Ireland and then Scotland to visit my friend Jamie. Then home to pack down the shop, that will be closed for house renovation until the new year (******************** happens), so I will be without shop until the new year, this might give me time to post some of all the projects I have on my computer.
> 
> But now it is the visit in Scotland, the visit to my friend Jamie.
> If you want to read more about this: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/37720
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This part of the story starts here, in piles of wood and tools, on top and under Jamies work bench.
> I could see hand planes sticking out all over and so Jamie and I started to look at all his wonderful planes, Jamie telling stories about them. Jamie is from a family of carpenters, so many was family pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was his fathers.
> In my eyes one of the most beautiful planes ever made.
> The Spiers smoother, from Ayr where Jamie lives, even the metal was local.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice Jamies fathers name stamped into the plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I admired his beautiful Spiers of Ayr smoother, that once was his fathers, the next plane I picked up was another Spiers of Ayr smoother, this one Jamie told me had belonged to his uncle and I was completely in love with it. As we were about to move on to talk about the next plane, Jamie told me that this Smoother was now mine, I was almost not able to understand it, so I was like in a coma for a moment, and then I think I looked like a small child on Christmas evening. The next days they all laughed a wee bit of me, since I never left it, it was with me where ever I went, even on the night table when I was sleeping.
> On this picture I had removed the dust with a cloth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my eyes as I said, the Spiers No. 7 Dovetailed coffin smoother plane is perhaps the most elegant hand plane ever designed.
> This makes sense when I read that Stewart Spiers was a cabinetmaker, father and a violin player, since in this plane I feel it all meets. Shape with beautiful balanced curves like a instrument, function that could satisfy him as a cabinetmaker and at the same time a human sensitive touch that makes it in balance, all in all art.
> 
> You can read more about the Spiers family here.
> http://www.spiers.net/stewart.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even all the shapes so clearly meet here from the front, it is still in a fine balance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sexy behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the blade is retracted, it has a fairly tight mouth when the iron is set for cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The iron out, still some good years back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Marpels & sons iron, probably the original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thos Ibbotson & Co cap iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spiers Ayr in the Lever and a old name stamp J. Laird (is this family Jamie or a previous owner).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those curves, it could have been the work of a instrument maker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I set out to give it a gentle restore, just to bring it back to working order.
> As always I do what I can to keep as much life and patina intact, when doing this, since for me this is half the hand plane.
> The goal is not to make it look like new, but to make it look as if it has been in use all the time.
> The sole must be completely flat, so I mark up with a marker, so I can see where to flatten.
> The text is for you Jamie, big smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fasten some sandpaper on the table saw table after checking it was all flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After some long strokes I am happy with the result, since I know I will take of more, when I go up grid.
> I started with 120 and worked my way up, don't jump too big steps, this will leave scratches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now 240 grid.
> And I have also given the cap and screw a touch up with ultra fine steel wool, to remove dirt and rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finest we had here was 400 grid, so I had to settle with that, usually I go up to 600 - 1200 grid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I finish up with a buffing wheel, first a rough compound and then the fine green, in this way I get the desired result, also the sides get a good tour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As seen I don't mind a little pitting, as long as the sole gets dead flat and smooth.
> The mirroring in the sole proves that it is smooth.
> There need to be quite a lot of pitting before it will have any effect on the use, just think of a corrugated sole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same story with the iron.
> The iron cant have too much pitting, since it will be impossible to make a consistent edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put oil under the sand paper to keep it all flat at the high grids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To give it a fresh cutting edge I use Jamies water grinder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I choose to give it a stronger edge at a new angle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again I polish it up.
> With this method it is important not to round the edge, so hold it as flat as possible.
> I also touch up the iron and cap iron in general, just for the look and again really gentle, to keep the patina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the steel and wood is degreased a little, just to remove dried grease and dirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the wood gets Jamies oil, its a mix he makes him self, smells wonderful.
> I also grease the moving parts a wee bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it!
> The plane is now just the way I like it.
> A perfect user with a beautiful original patina, this is what I call mint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, history is still written in the hand plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First shaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that plane.
> It is easy to adjust, have a perfect contact with the wood and are a joy to hold in the hand.
> I'm leaving on a Ayr plane, don't know when I'll be back again… tralalalala…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press here for a little video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am a wee bit eccentric when it comes to hand planes and this one sure is my little favourite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts on design.
> Here some of my favourites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the curve on the middle of the Stanley planes (here a No 2).
> I guess it came from design, that the side should be used for shooting but still your hand should be able to grab the tote and knob. The bedrock types are less elegant after my taste, but have a bigger contact area I suppose.
> Where the Spiers is a Coffin shaped smoother, so useless on the side.
> But it has more weight and are compared to the Stanleys almost sucking it self down to the wood.
> The grip is wonderful and your hands naturally finds it positions in the tote and on the front handle.
> The square shape of the front handle could be uncomfortable, but actually don't feels so, perhaps not perfect.
> But better than the standard Stanleys, that after my taste are to small, I like best the big knob types.
> Of course it is not possible to compare the adjustment, since the Spiers are adjusted with a small hammer and the Stanley with screw and lateral adjuster, that makes it possible to use the plane with out a hammer in the toolbox, at the end the one adjustment is as easy and fast as the other, but for a beginner the hammer is a learning process, where the screw is possible for any one.
> By the way, this little No 2 Stanley is useless after my opinion, and too expensive to give to the kids…
> I much prefer a good block plane when the blade is this small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Stanley 62 is for me the most beautiful Stanley, and here I think design was as important as use.
> It has the big knob and the handle have the elegant long tongue that I love on the Spiers.
> Since the Stanley is often used on the side for shooting end grain, it would have been more functional with bigger sides, but I guess it was not designed for that…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the Norris A5 next to the Spiers.
> Dam, they are both wonderful planes.
> The Norris here with the more heavy handle, this is stronger and suits better the Norris types with the adjuster. (Since they look strange when the adjuster is hanging loose in the air).
> I think the Spiers is a elegant swan and the Norris a beautiful Terrier, the Spiers looks like dancing aver the wood, the Norris like unable to even leave the wood - both sexy in each their way.
> Yes I am a nerd and a rhykenologist merged into a human being full of love for form and function.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture is for you Jamie.
> If you have any doubt, then I am happy to tell you I really love the plane and feel like a lucky bastard.
> Also this plane will always be a favorite, for the reason alone that you offered it to me, my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I look at my smile here, I have no doubt that the plane could never find a better companion.
> Thank you Jamie!
> 
> Press here for more on the Spiers hand plane: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/37725
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Mauricio, that is just about the best thing I have ever been told - thank you from my heart.


----------



## sawdust1whisperer

mafe said:


> *Spiers of Ayr infill smoother - restore*
> 
> *Spiers of Ayr infill smoother - restore*
> A gift from my friend Jamie Speirs.
> 
> So back again!
> I know I have not been so much around for a while, first I was sick for some months and then a long summer of travelling, in Denmark Jutland Thy, then Croatia, back to Denmark Sjælland Odden, kayaking and then finally Ireland and then Scotland to visit my friend Jamie. Then home to pack down the shop, that will be closed for house renovation until the new year (******************** happens), so I will be without shop until the new year, this might give me time to post some of all the projects I have on my computer.
> 
> But now it is the visit in Scotland, the visit to my friend Jamie.
> If you want to read more about this: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/37720
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This part of the story starts here, in piles of wood and tools, on top and under Jamies work bench.
> I could see hand planes sticking out all over and so Jamie and I started to look at all his wonderful planes, Jamie telling stories about them. Jamie is from a family of carpenters, so many was family pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was his fathers.
> In my eyes one of the most beautiful planes ever made.
> The Spiers smoother, from Ayr where Jamie lives, even the metal was local.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice Jamies fathers name stamped into the plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I admired his beautiful Spiers of Ayr smoother, that once was his fathers, the next plane I picked up was another Spiers of Ayr smoother, this one Jamie told me had belonged to his uncle and I was completely in love with it. As we were about to move on to talk about the next plane, Jamie told me that this Smoother was now mine, I was almost not able to understand it, so I was like in a coma for a moment, and then I think I looked like a small child on Christmas evening. The next days they all laughed a wee bit of me, since I never left it, it was with me where ever I went, even on the night table when I was sleeping.
> On this picture I had removed the dust with a cloth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my eyes as I said, the Spiers No. 7 Dovetailed coffin smoother plane is perhaps the most elegant hand plane ever designed.
> This makes sense when I read that Stewart Spiers was a cabinetmaker, father and a violin player, since in this plane I feel it all meets. Shape with beautiful balanced curves like a instrument, function that could satisfy him as a cabinetmaker and at the same time a human sensitive touch that makes it in balance, all in all art.
> 
> You can read more about the Spiers family here.
> http://www.spiers.net/stewart.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even all the shapes so clearly meet here from the front, it is still in a fine balance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sexy behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the blade is retracted, it has a fairly tight mouth when the iron is set for cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The iron out, still some good years back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Marpels & sons iron, probably the original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thos Ibbotson & Co cap iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spiers Ayr in the Lever and a old name stamp J. Laird (is this family Jamie or a previous owner).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those curves, it could have been the work of a instrument maker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I set out to give it a gentle restore, just to bring it back to working order.
> As always I do what I can to keep as much life and patina intact, when doing this, since for me this is half the hand plane.
> The goal is not to make it look like new, but to make it look as if it has been in use all the time.
> The sole must be completely flat, so I mark up with a marker, so I can see where to flatten.
> The text is for you Jamie, big smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fasten some sandpaper on the table saw table after checking it was all flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After some long strokes I am happy with the result, since I know I will take of more, when I go up grid.
> I started with 120 and worked my way up, don't jump too big steps, this will leave scratches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now 240 grid.
> And I have also given the cap and screw a touch up with ultra fine steel wool, to remove dirt and rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finest we had here was 400 grid, so I had to settle with that, usually I go up to 600 - 1200 grid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I finish up with a buffing wheel, first a rough compound and then the fine green, in this way I get the desired result, also the sides get a good tour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As seen I don't mind a little pitting, as long as the sole gets dead flat and smooth.
> The mirroring in the sole proves that it is smooth.
> There need to be quite a lot of pitting before it will have any effect on the use, just think of a corrugated sole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same story with the iron.
> The iron cant have too much pitting, since it will be impossible to make a consistent edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put oil under the sand paper to keep it all flat at the high grids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To give it a fresh cutting edge I use Jamies water grinder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I choose to give it a stronger edge at a new angle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again I polish it up.
> With this method it is important not to round the edge, so hold it as flat as possible.
> I also touch up the iron and cap iron in general, just for the look and again really gentle, to keep the patina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the steel and wood is degreased a little, just to remove dried grease and dirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the wood gets Jamies oil, its a mix he makes him self, smells wonderful.
> I also grease the moving parts a wee bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it!
> The plane is now just the way I like it.
> A perfect user with a beautiful original patina, this is what I call mint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, history is still written in the hand plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First shaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that plane.
> It is easy to adjust, have a perfect contact with the wood and are a joy to hold in the hand.
> I'm leaving on a Ayr plane, don't know when I'll be back again… tralalalala…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press here for a little video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am a wee bit eccentric when it comes to hand planes and this one sure is my little favourite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts on design.
> Here some of my favourites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the curve on the middle of the Stanley planes (here a No 2).
> I guess it came from design, that the side should be used for shooting but still your hand should be able to grab the tote and knob. The bedrock types are less elegant after my taste, but have a bigger contact area I suppose.
> Where the Spiers is a Coffin shaped smoother, so useless on the side.
> But it has more weight and are compared to the Stanleys almost sucking it self down to the wood.
> The grip is wonderful and your hands naturally finds it positions in the tote and on the front handle.
> The square shape of the front handle could be uncomfortable, but actually don't feels so, perhaps not perfect.
> But better than the standard Stanleys, that after my taste are to small, I like best the big knob types.
> Of course it is not possible to compare the adjustment, since the Spiers are adjusted with a small hammer and the Stanley with screw and lateral adjuster, that makes it possible to use the plane with out a hammer in the toolbox, at the end the one adjustment is as easy and fast as the other, but for a beginner the hammer is a learning process, where the screw is possible for any one.
> By the way, this little No 2 Stanley is useless after my opinion, and too expensive to give to the kids…
> I much prefer a good block plane when the blade is this small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Stanley 62 is for me the most beautiful Stanley, and here I think design was as important as use.
> It has the big knob and the handle have the elegant long tongue that I love on the Spiers.
> Since the Stanley is often used on the side for shooting end grain, it would have been more functional with bigger sides, but I guess it was not designed for that…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the Norris A5 next to the Spiers.
> Dam, they are both wonderful planes.
> The Norris here with the more heavy handle, this is stronger and suits better the Norris types with the adjuster. (Since they look strange when the adjuster is hanging loose in the air).
> I think the Spiers is a elegant swan and the Norris a beautiful Terrier, the Spiers looks like dancing aver the wood, the Norris like unable to even leave the wood - both sexy in each their way.
> Yes I am a nerd and a rhykenologist merged into a human being full of love for form and function.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture is for you Jamie.
> If you have any doubt, then I am happy to tell you I really love the plane and feel like a lucky bastard.
> Also this plane will always be a favorite, for the reason alone that you offered it to me, my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I look at my smile here, I have no doubt that the plane could never find a better companion.
> Thank you Jamie!
> 
> Press here for more on the Spiers hand plane: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/37725
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Great post and photos too! We can't buy turpentine at the hardware or big box stores here in California. I mix my own wood stains and have to buy artist Turpentine which is still allowed..
Here you can buy paint thinner which is petroleum based but you can't buy turps which are made from pine trees. A renewable source. I guess the turpentine manufactures didn't contribute $ to the politicians.


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Spiers of Ayr infill smoother - restore*
> 
> *Spiers of Ayr infill smoother - restore*
> A gift from my friend Jamie Speirs.
> 
> So back again!
> I know I have not been so much around for a while, first I was sick for some months and then a long summer of travelling, in Denmark Jutland Thy, then Croatia, back to Denmark Sjælland Odden, kayaking and then finally Ireland and then Scotland to visit my friend Jamie. Then home to pack down the shop, that will be closed for house renovation until the new year (******************** happens), so I will be without shop until the new year, this might give me time to post some of all the projects I have on my computer.
> 
> But now it is the visit in Scotland, the visit to my friend Jamie.
> If you want to read more about this: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/37720
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This part of the story starts here, in piles of wood and tools, on top and under Jamies work bench.
> I could see hand planes sticking out all over and so Jamie and I started to look at all his wonderful planes, Jamie telling stories about them. Jamie is from a family of carpenters, so many was family pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was his fathers.
> In my eyes one of the most beautiful planes ever made.
> The Spiers smoother, from Ayr where Jamie lives, even the metal was local.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice Jamies fathers name stamped into the plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I admired his beautiful Spiers of Ayr smoother, that once was his fathers, the next plane I picked up was another Spiers of Ayr smoother, this one Jamie told me had belonged to his uncle and I was completely in love with it. As we were about to move on to talk about the next plane, Jamie told me that this Smoother was now mine, I was almost not able to understand it, so I was like in a coma for a moment, and then I think I looked like a small child on Christmas evening. The next days they all laughed a wee bit of me, since I never left it, it was with me where ever I went, even on the night table when I was sleeping.
> On this picture I had removed the dust with a cloth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my eyes as I said, the Spiers No. 7 Dovetailed coffin smoother plane is perhaps the most elegant hand plane ever designed.
> This makes sense when I read that Stewart Spiers was a cabinetmaker, father and a violin player, since in this plane I feel it all meets. Shape with beautiful balanced curves like a instrument, function that could satisfy him as a cabinetmaker and at the same time a human sensitive touch that makes it in balance, all in all art.
> 
> You can read more about the Spiers family here.
> http://www.spiers.net/stewart.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even all the shapes so clearly meet here from the front, it is still in a fine balance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sexy behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the blade is retracted, it has a fairly tight mouth when the iron is set for cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The iron out, still some good years back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Marpels & sons iron, probably the original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thos Ibbotson & Co cap iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spiers Ayr in the Lever and a old name stamp J. Laird (is this family Jamie or a previous owner).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those curves, it could have been the work of a instrument maker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I set out to give it a gentle restore, just to bring it back to working order.
> As always I do what I can to keep as much life and patina intact, when doing this, since for me this is half the hand plane.
> The goal is not to make it look like new, but to make it look as if it has been in use all the time.
> The sole must be completely flat, so I mark up with a marker, so I can see where to flatten.
> The text is for you Jamie, big smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fasten some sandpaper on the table saw table after checking it was all flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After some long strokes I am happy with the result, since I know I will take of more, when I go up grid.
> I started with 120 and worked my way up, don't jump too big steps, this will leave scratches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now 240 grid.
> And I have also given the cap and screw a touch up with ultra fine steel wool, to remove dirt and rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finest we had here was 400 grid, so I had to settle with that, usually I go up to 600 - 1200 grid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I finish up with a buffing wheel, first a rough compound and then the fine green, in this way I get the desired result, also the sides get a good tour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As seen I don't mind a little pitting, as long as the sole gets dead flat and smooth.
> The mirroring in the sole proves that it is smooth.
> There need to be quite a lot of pitting before it will have any effect on the use, just think of a corrugated sole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same story with the iron.
> The iron cant have too much pitting, since it will be impossible to make a consistent edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put oil under the sand paper to keep it all flat at the high grids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To give it a fresh cutting edge I use Jamies water grinder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I choose to give it a stronger edge at a new angle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again I polish it up.
> With this method it is important not to round the edge, so hold it as flat as possible.
> I also touch up the iron and cap iron in general, just for the look and again really gentle, to keep the patina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the steel and wood is degreased a little, just to remove dried grease and dirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the wood gets Jamies oil, its a mix he makes him self, smells wonderful.
> I also grease the moving parts a wee bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it!
> The plane is now just the way I like it.
> A perfect user with a beautiful original patina, this is what I call mint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, history is still written in the hand plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First shaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that plane.
> It is easy to adjust, have a perfect contact with the wood and are a joy to hold in the hand.
> I'm leaving on a Ayr plane, don't know when I'll be back again… tralalalala…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press here for a little video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am a wee bit eccentric when it comes to hand planes and this one sure is my little favourite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts on design.
> Here some of my favourites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the curve on the middle of the Stanley planes (here a No 2).
> I guess it came from design, that the side should be used for shooting but still your hand should be able to grab the tote and knob. The bedrock types are less elegant after my taste, but have a bigger contact area I suppose.
> Where the Spiers is a Coffin shaped smoother, so useless on the side.
> But it has more weight and are compared to the Stanleys almost sucking it self down to the wood.
> The grip is wonderful and your hands naturally finds it positions in the tote and on the front handle.
> The square shape of the front handle could be uncomfortable, but actually don't feels so, perhaps not perfect.
> But better than the standard Stanleys, that after my taste are to small, I like best the big knob types.
> Of course it is not possible to compare the adjustment, since the Spiers are adjusted with a small hammer and the Stanley with screw and lateral adjuster, that makes it possible to use the plane with out a hammer in the toolbox, at the end the one adjustment is as easy and fast as the other, but for a beginner the hammer is a learning process, where the screw is possible for any one.
> By the way, this little No 2 Stanley is useless after my opinion, and too expensive to give to the kids…
> I much prefer a good block plane when the blade is this small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Stanley 62 is for me the most beautiful Stanley, and here I think design was as important as use.
> It has the big knob and the handle have the elegant long tongue that I love on the Spiers.
> Since the Stanley is often used on the side for shooting end grain, it would have been more functional with bigger sides, but I guess it was not designed for that…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the Norris A5 next to the Spiers.
> Dam, they are both wonderful planes.
> The Norris here with the more heavy handle, this is stronger and suits better the Norris types with the adjuster. (Since they look strange when the adjuster is hanging loose in the air).
> I think the Spiers is a elegant swan and the Norris a beautiful Terrier, the Spiers looks like dancing aver the wood, the Norris like unable to even leave the wood - both sexy in each their way.
> Yes I am a nerd and a rhykenologist merged into a human being full of love for form and function.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture is for you Jamie.
> If you have any doubt, then I am happy to tell you I really love the plane and feel like a lucky bastard.
> Also this plane will always be a favorite, for the reason alone that you offered it to me, my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I look at my smile here, I have no doubt that the plane could never find a better companion.
> Thank you Jamie!
> 
> Press here for more on the Spiers hand plane: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/37725
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Thank you, big smile. 
The problem with the artist version we can get here, is that it smells really awful.
I have made my own since this, my biggest issue is that they relatively fast get hard in the tin, guess I need something completely air tight, wonder what they put in the commercial versions…
Yes its all $'s…


----------



## mafe

*Jamies tool cabinet - a happy monkey in Jamies work shop*

*Jamies tool cabinet*
a happy monkey in Jamies work shop.

As some of you read I spend ten wonderful days in Scotland.
Ten days that filled my heart, opened my mind and gave me a deep inner peace.
Yes I was with Buddhists, but no, I was not sitting on top of a mountain in Lotus.
I was with the most wonderful people, especially Jamie and Shirley who had opened their doors for me.
I was meditating and even listening to Zen sounds and smell of heaven.
The meditation was done in the morning after breakfast on a stool outside and the rest of the time inside the workshop, playing with wood and tools.
Jamie challenged to meditate in three phases, first sending love to someone I loved, this was easy, then some one I just barely knew who was, this was a wee bit more difficult and finally send love to some one I really did not like, this was a challenge, but I succeeded and it felt wonderful after, I challenge each and every one to try this.
The sound came from a IPod playing mantras and the tools working with wood.
The smell from incense and freshly cut wood. 
I enjoyed my time so much, that Jamie my host gave me the name 'the happy monkey' when I was in the shop.









So here we are in Jamies work shop.
Or actually one of them, he also have, sanding shop, spray shop, meditation room, wood storage shop, rough cut shop and office.
Jamie is making and selling meditation supplies, this is why you see pre cut parts all over the place.
But he also have a corner where he can be creative, or should have…









Over here.
A workbench that suits his wheel chair height and a cabinet.
I think it was supposed to be a tool cabinet, lol.









I asked Jamie if I was allowed to use some old plywood and he said that I could use what ever wood I wanted.
I still insisted, that I liked the recycle idea but also found some pine planks.









Hmmmmm…
Need a wee bit of love here.
So I started by finding all the planes and tools that I thought could need a home here.
Jamie was leaving it all up to me, I even asked if he had some preferences and he said; 'you do what you want mads'.









So I tried to put Geppetto away and be Pinocchio for a while.
Otherwise I would never get through the piles that Jamie had accumulated here. 
And honestly I enjoyed every moment.
First I fitted all the drawers so I could make order.









Easy part was this door, Jamie had made some holders for his squares and other stuff and helped me out here.
All I really needed was to ad the god karma Shiva and a little order.
I love that fine old hammer, look at all the use, this is beauty.









Backside of the door gave room for a fine old square, a scraper plane and a router plane, UK and some beautiful mountains.









Inside I made a plane till for Jamies Stanley type planes and the shelf under for block planes, bullnose planes and other stuff. Here I used the recycle plywood.









The centre needed some shelf's and I was lucky to find some pine wood with patina, so it look as if had been there always.
Here I wanted to put Jamies family planes.
I especially love the mini coffin plane, the old days block plane.
The Spiers smoother from Jamies father and the jointer, those are so beautiful.
Also I put his grease box here, I think that is a important partner to the planes.
The yellow duck on top have a funny story Jamie might tell you…









This side was also made by Jamie, so I just had to find the last saw and hang it.
And make the shelf for cutting tools.









The inside of the door is for mixed tools.
Notice the shape of the drawknife.
Inside I hang a few hand braces.









Here we are, please notice that the table is now all clear.









The shaves came from me testing my beautiful new smoother.
Thank you again Jamie, I feel we are not only brothers by heart now, but also by plane.









Jamie told me his chisels had a tendency to get wings and fly away, so I decided to solve this.
To make him a little tool tote where he could keep his personal tools and he could bring easy with him on the wheel chair.









A little fresh wood turning also.
This for the handle.









The tote was fitted inside the cabinet, and made so it could hold his chisels for easy access.









Here we are!
Braces and tote.
Notice the brass nails and British flag.









Here we are the full space in order, ready for Jamie to go for it.
I also put all his wonderful things on top for some good karma.
On the wall to the right, there is a Danish frame saw hanging, it was a gift I brought him when I arrived, thought he should have something Danish in the shop.









Jamie gave me the best compliment I could wish for.
He said it was a really inspire ring place to be now.









And he started right away, look at the big lump of wood on the table, it is a music instrument he started building.
To the right is a challenge from me, but this will come in a later blog.









The tote.









I also cleaned up before leaving so there would be space for the wheel chair.









Jamie had to get to the hospital before I left, so I did not get the chance to see his face when it was all done, but I think it is not so bad, what I left here.









I also sharpened your fathers plane, so now you can make some shaves, it is just waiting for you.

Goodbye and thank you for a wonderful stay Jamie.
I'll be back!

Hope this blog can bring some smiles, at least on most important one on Jamies face.

*Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
Mads


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

mafe said:


> *Jamies tool cabinet - a happy monkey in Jamies work shop*
> 
> *Jamies tool cabinet*
> a happy monkey in Jamies work shop.
> 
> As some of you read I spend ten wonderful days in Scotland.
> Ten days that filled my heart, opened my mind and gave me a deep inner peace.
> Yes I was with Buddhists, but no, I was not sitting on top of a mountain in Lotus.
> I was with the most wonderful people, especially Jamie and Shirley who had opened their doors for me.
> I was meditating and even listening to Zen sounds and smell of heaven.
> The meditation was done in the morning after breakfast on a stool outside and the rest of the time inside the workshop, playing with wood and tools.
> Jamie challenged to meditate in three phases, first sending love to someone I loved, this was easy, then some one I just barely knew who was, this was a wee bit more difficult and finally send love to some one I really did not like, this was a challenge, but I succeeded and it felt wonderful after, I challenge each and every one to try this.
> The sound came from a IPod playing mantras and the tools working with wood.
> The smell from incense and freshly cut wood.
> I enjoyed my time so much, that Jamie my host gave me the name 'the happy monkey' when I was in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here we are in Jamies work shop.
> Or actually one of them, he also have, sanding shop, spray shop, meditation room, wood storage shop, rough cut shop and office.
> Jamie is making and selling meditation supplies, this is why you see pre cut parts all over the place.
> But he also have a corner where he can be creative, or should have…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over here.
> A workbench that suits his wheel chair height and a cabinet.
> I think it was supposed to be a tool cabinet, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked Jamie if I was allowed to use some old plywood and he said that I could use what ever wood I wanted.
> I still insisted, that I liked the recycle idea but also found some pine planks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm…
> Need a wee bit of love here.
> So I started by finding all the planes and tools that I thought could need a home here.
> Jamie was leaving it all up to me, I even asked if he had some preferences and he said; 'you do what you want mads'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I tried to put Geppetto away and be Pinocchio for a while.
> Otherwise I would never get through the piles that Jamie had accumulated here.
> And honestly I enjoyed every moment.
> First I fitted all the drawers so I could make order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy part was this door, Jamie had made some holders for his squares and other stuff and helped me out here.
> All I really needed was to ad the god karma Shiva and a little order.
> I love that fine old hammer, look at all the use, this is beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backside of the door gave room for a fine old square, a scraper plane and a router plane, UK and some beautiful mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside I made a plane till for Jamies Stanley type planes and the shelf under for block planes, bullnose planes and other stuff. Here I used the recycle plywood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The centre needed some shelf's and I was lucky to find some pine wood with patina, so it look as if had been there always.
> Here I wanted to put Jamies family planes.
> I especially love the mini coffin plane, the old days block plane.
> The Spiers smoother from Jamies father and the jointer, those are so beautiful.
> Also I put his grease box here, I think that is a important partner to the planes.
> The yellow duck on top have a funny story Jamie might tell you…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This side was also made by Jamie, so I just had to find the last saw and hang it.
> And make the shelf for cutting tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside of the door is for mixed tools.
> Notice the shape of the drawknife.
> Inside I hang a few hand braces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, please notice that the table is now all clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shaves came from me testing my beautiful new smoother.
> Thank you again Jamie, I feel we are not only brothers by heart now, but also by plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie told me his chisels had a tendency to get wings and fly away, so I decided to solve this.
> To make him a little tool tote where he could keep his personal tools and he could bring easy with him on the wheel chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little fresh wood turning also.
> This for the handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tote was fitted inside the cabinet, and made so it could hold his chisels for easy access.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are!
> Braces and tote.
> Notice the brass nails and British flag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are the full space in order, ready for Jamie to go for it.
> I also put all his wonderful things on top for some good karma.
> On the wall to the right, there is a Danish frame saw hanging, it was a gift I brought him when I arrived, thought he should have something Danish in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie gave me the best compliment I could wish for.
> He said it was a really inspire ring place to be now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he started right away, look at the big lump of wood on the table, it is a music instrument he started building.
> To the right is a challenge from me, but this will come in a later blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also cleaned up before leaving so there would be space for the wheel chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie had to get to the hospital before I left, so I did not get the chance to see his face when it was all done, but I think it is not so bad, what I left here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also sharpened your fathers plane, so now you can make some shaves, it is just waiting for you.
> 
> Goodbye and thank you for a wonderful stay Jamie.
> I'll be back!
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some smiles, at least on most important one on Jamies face.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


You're having too much fun Mads. I'm worried you will not be able to take much more. Better slow it down ;-))


----------



## grizzman

mafe said:


> *Jamies tool cabinet - a happy monkey in Jamies work shop*
> 
> *Jamies tool cabinet*
> a happy monkey in Jamies work shop.
> 
> As some of you read I spend ten wonderful days in Scotland.
> Ten days that filled my heart, opened my mind and gave me a deep inner peace.
> Yes I was with Buddhists, but no, I was not sitting on top of a mountain in Lotus.
> I was with the most wonderful people, especially Jamie and Shirley who had opened their doors for me.
> I was meditating and even listening to Zen sounds and smell of heaven.
> The meditation was done in the morning after breakfast on a stool outside and the rest of the time inside the workshop, playing with wood and tools.
> Jamie challenged to meditate in three phases, first sending love to someone I loved, this was easy, then some one I just barely knew who was, this was a wee bit more difficult and finally send love to some one I really did not like, this was a challenge, but I succeeded and it felt wonderful after, I challenge each and every one to try this.
> The sound came from a IPod playing mantras and the tools working with wood.
> The smell from incense and freshly cut wood.
> I enjoyed my time so much, that Jamie my host gave me the name 'the happy monkey' when I was in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here we are in Jamies work shop.
> Or actually one of them, he also have, sanding shop, spray shop, meditation room, wood storage shop, rough cut shop and office.
> Jamie is making and selling meditation supplies, this is why you see pre cut parts all over the place.
> But he also have a corner where he can be creative, or should have…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over here.
> A workbench that suits his wheel chair height and a cabinet.
> I think it was supposed to be a tool cabinet, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked Jamie if I was allowed to use some old plywood and he said that I could use what ever wood I wanted.
> I still insisted, that I liked the recycle idea but also found some pine planks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm…
> Need a wee bit of love here.
> So I started by finding all the planes and tools that I thought could need a home here.
> Jamie was leaving it all up to me, I even asked if he had some preferences and he said; 'you do what you want mads'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I tried to put Geppetto away and be Pinocchio for a while.
> Otherwise I would never get through the piles that Jamie had accumulated here.
> And honestly I enjoyed every moment.
> First I fitted all the drawers so I could make order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy part was this door, Jamie had made some holders for his squares and other stuff and helped me out here.
> All I really needed was to ad the god karma Shiva and a little order.
> I love that fine old hammer, look at all the use, this is beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backside of the door gave room for a fine old square, a scraper plane and a router plane, UK and some beautiful mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside I made a plane till for Jamies Stanley type planes and the shelf under for block planes, bullnose planes and other stuff. Here I used the recycle plywood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The centre needed some shelf's and I was lucky to find some pine wood with patina, so it look as if had been there always.
> Here I wanted to put Jamies family planes.
> I especially love the mini coffin plane, the old days block plane.
> The Spiers smoother from Jamies father and the jointer, those are so beautiful.
> Also I put his grease box here, I think that is a important partner to the planes.
> The yellow duck on top have a funny story Jamie might tell you…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This side was also made by Jamie, so I just had to find the last saw and hang it.
> And make the shelf for cutting tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside of the door is for mixed tools.
> Notice the shape of the drawknife.
> Inside I hang a few hand braces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, please notice that the table is now all clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shaves came from me testing my beautiful new smoother.
> Thank you again Jamie, I feel we are not only brothers by heart now, but also by plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie told me his chisels had a tendency to get wings and fly away, so I decided to solve this.
> To make him a little tool tote where he could keep his personal tools and he could bring easy with him on the wheel chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little fresh wood turning also.
> This for the handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tote was fitted inside the cabinet, and made so it could hold his chisels for easy access.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are!
> Braces and tote.
> Notice the brass nails and British flag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are the full space in order, ready for Jamie to go for it.
> I also put all his wonderful things on top for some good karma.
> On the wall to the right, there is a Danish frame saw hanging, it was a gift I brought him when I arrived, thought he should have something Danish in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie gave me the best compliment I could wish for.
> He said it was a really inspire ring place to be now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he started right away, look at the big lump of wood on the table, it is a music instrument he started building.
> To the right is a challenge from me, but this will come in a later blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also cleaned up before leaving so there would be space for the wheel chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie had to get to the hospital before I left, so I did not get the chance to see his face when it was all done, but I think it is not so bad, what I left here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also sharpened your fathers plane, so now you can make some shaves, it is just waiting for you.
> 
> Goodbye and thank you for a wonderful stay Jamie.
> I'll be back!
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some smiles, at least on most important one on Jamies face.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


wonderful, wonderful mads, so glad to see brothers of the wood, and brothers of the plane get together and share such a wonderful time together…i know it was a spiritual healing for you both, i know anytime another woodworkers comes , it lifts my spirit…you did such a wonderful job in getting his shop spruced up a wee bit…i hope jamie is ok…grizz


----------



## WayneC

mafe said:


> *Jamies tool cabinet - a happy monkey in Jamies work shop*
> 
> *Jamies tool cabinet*
> a happy monkey in Jamies work shop.
> 
> As some of you read I spend ten wonderful days in Scotland.
> Ten days that filled my heart, opened my mind and gave me a deep inner peace.
> Yes I was with Buddhists, but no, I was not sitting on top of a mountain in Lotus.
> I was with the most wonderful people, especially Jamie and Shirley who had opened their doors for me.
> I was meditating and even listening to Zen sounds and smell of heaven.
> The meditation was done in the morning after breakfast on a stool outside and the rest of the time inside the workshop, playing with wood and tools.
> Jamie challenged to meditate in three phases, first sending love to someone I loved, this was easy, then some one I just barely knew who was, this was a wee bit more difficult and finally send love to some one I really did not like, this was a challenge, but I succeeded and it felt wonderful after, I challenge each and every one to try this.
> The sound came from a IPod playing mantras and the tools working with wood.
> The smell from incense and freshly cut wood.
> I enjoyed my time so much, that Jamie my host gave me the name 'the happy monkey' when I was in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here we are in Jamies work shop.
> Or actually one of them, he also have, sanding shop, spray shop, meditation room, wood storage shop, rough cut shop and office.
> Jamie is making and selling meditation supplies, this is why you see pre cut parts all over the place.
> But he also have a corner where he can be creative, or should have…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over here.
> A workbench that suits his wheel chair height and a cabinet.
> I think it was supposed to be a tool cabinet, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked Jamie if I was allowed to use some old plywood and he said that I could use what ever wood I wanted.
> I still insisted, that I liked the recycle idea but also found some pine planks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm…
> Need a wee bit of love here.
> So I started by finding all the planes and tools that I thought could need a home here.
> Jamie was leaving it all up to me, I even asked if he had some preferences and he said; 'you do what you want mads'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I tried to put Geppetto away and be Pinocchio for a while.
> Otherwise I would never get through the piles that Jamie had accumulated here.
> And honestly I enjoyed every moment.
> First I fitted all the drawers so I could make order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy part was this door, Jamie had made some holders for his squares and other stuff and helped me out here.
> All I really needed was to ad the god karma Shiva and a little order.
> I love that fine old hammer, look at all the use, this is beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backside of the door gave room for a fine old square, a scraper plane and a router plane, UK and some beautiful mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside I made a plane till for Jamies Stanley type planes and the shelf under for block planes, bullnose planes and other stuff. Here I used the recycle plywood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The centre needed some shelf's and I was lucky to find some pine wood with patina, so it look as if had been there always.
> Here I wanted to put Jamies family planes.
> I especially love the mini coffin plane, the old days block plane.
> The Spiers smoother from Jamies father and the jointer, those are so beautiful.
> Also I put his grease box here, I think that is a important partner to the planes.
> The yellow duck on top have a funny story Jamie might tell you…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This side was also made by Jamie, so I just had to find the last saw and hang it.
> And make the shelf for cutting tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside of the door is for mixed tools.
> Notice the shape of the drawknife.
> Inside I hang a few hand braces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, please notice that the table is now all clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shaves came from me testing my beautiful new smoother.
> Thank you again Jamie, I feel we are not only brothers by heart now, but also by plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie told me his chisels had a tendency to get wings and fly away, so I decided to solve this.
> To make him a little tool tote where he could keep his personal tools and he could bring easy with him on the wheel chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little fresh wood turning also.
> This for the handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tote was fitted inside the cabinet, and made so it could hold his chisels for easy access.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are!
> Braces and tote.
> Notice the brass nails and British flag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are the full space in order, ready for Jamie to go for it.
> I also put all his wonderful things on top for some good karma.
> On the wall to the right, there is a Danish frame saw hanging, it was a gift I brought him when I arrived, thought he should have something Danish in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie gave me the best compliment I could wish for.
> He said it was a really inspire ring place to be now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he started right away, look at the big lump of wood on the table, it is a music instrument he started building.
> To the right is a challenge from me, but this will come in a later blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also cleaned up before leaving so there would be space for the wheel chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie had to get to the hospital before I left, so I did not get the chance to see his face when it was all done, but I think it is not so bad, what I left here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also sharpened your fathers plane, so now you can make some shaves, it is just waiting for you.
> 
> Goodbye and thank you for a wonderful stay Jamie.
> I'll be back!
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some smiles, at least on most important one on Jamies face.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


What a fun place to hang out. Fun and productive.


----------



## lew

mafe said:


> *Jamies tool cabinet - a happy monkey in Jamies work shop*
> 
> *Jamies tool cabinet*
> a happy monkey in Jamies work shop.
> 
> As some of you read I spend ten wonderful days in Scotland.
> Ten days that filled my heart, opened my mind and gave me a deep inner peace.
> Yes I was with Buddhists, but no, I was not sitting on top of a mountain in Lotus.
> I was with the most wonderful people, especially Jamie and Shirley who had opened their doors for me.
> I was meditating and even listening to Zen sounds and smell of heaven.
> The meditation was done in the morning after breakfast on a stool outside and the rest of the time inside the workshop, playing with wood and tools.
> Jamie challenged to meditate in three phases, first sending love to someone I loved, this was easy, then some one I just barely knew who was, this was a wee bit more difficult and finally send love to some one I really did not like, this was a challenge, but I succeeded and it felt wonderful after, I challenge each and every one to try this.
> The sound came from a IPod playing mantras and the tools working with wood.
> The smell from incense and freshly cut wood.
> I enjoyed my time so much, that Jamie my host gave me the name 'the happy monkey' when I was in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here we are in Jamies work shop.
> Or actually one of them, he also have, sanding shop, spray shop, meditation room, wood storage shop, rough cut shop and office.
> Jamie is making and selling meditation supplies, this is why you see pre cut parts all over the place.
> But he also have a corner where he can be creative, or should have…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over here.
> A workbench that suits his wheel chair height and a cabinet.
> I think it was supposed to be a tool cabinet, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked Jamie if I was allowed to use some old plywood and he said that I could use what ever wood I wanted.
> I still insisted, that I liked the recycle idea but also found some pine planks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm…
> Need a wee bit of love here.
> So I started by finding all the planes and tools that I thought could need a home here.
> Jamie was leaving it all up to me, I even asked if he had some preferences and he said; 'you do what you want mads'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I tried to put Geppetto away and be Pinocchio for a while.
> Otherwise I would never get through the piles that Jamie had accumulated here.
> And honestly I enjoyed every moment.
> First I fitted all the drawers so I could make order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy part was this door, Jamie had made some holders for his squares and other stuff and helped me out here.
> All I really needed was to ad the god karma Shiva and a little order.
> I love that fine old hammer, look at all the use, this is beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backside of the door gave room for a fine old square, a scraper plane and a router plane, UK and some beautiful mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside I made a plane till for Jamies Stanley type planes and the shelf under for block planes, bullnose planes and other stuff. Here I used the recycle plywood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The centre needed some shelf's and I was lucky to find some pine wood with patina, so it look as if had been there always.
> Here I wanted to put Jamies family planes.
> I especially love the mini coffin plane, the old days block plane.
> The Spiers smoother from Jamies father and the jointer, those are so beautiful.
> Also I put his grease box here, I think that is a important partner to the planes.
> The yellow duck on top have a funny story Jamie might tell you…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This side was also made by Jamie, so I just had to find the last saw and hang it.
> And make the shelf for cutting tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside of the door is for mixed tools.
> Notice the shape of the drawknife.
> Inside I hang a few hand braces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, please notice that the table is now all clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shaves came from me testing my beautiful new smoother.
> Thank you again Jamie, I feel we are not only brothers by heart now, but also by plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie told me his chisels had a tendency to get wings and fly away, so I decided to solve this.
> To make him a little tool tote where he could keep his personal tools and he could bring easy with him on the wheel chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little fresh wood turning also.
> This for the handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tote was fitted inside the cabinet, and made so it could hold his chisels for easy access.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are!
> Braces and tote.
> Notice the brass nails and British flag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are the full space in order, ready for Jamie to go for it.
> I also put all his wonderful things on top for some good karma.
> On the wall to the right, there is a Danish frame saw hanging, it was a gift I brought him when I arrived, thought he should have something Danish in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie gave me the best compliment I could wish for.
> He said it was a really inspire ring place to be now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he started right away, look at the big lump of wood on the table, it is a music instrument he started building.
> To the right is a challenge from me, but this will come in a later blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also cleaned up before leaving so there would be space for the wheel chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie had to get to the hospital before I left, so I did not get the chance to see his face when it was all done, but I think it is not so bad, what I left here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also sharpened your fathers plane, so now you can make some shaves, it is just waiting for you.
> 
> Goodbye and thank you for a wonderful stay Jamie.
> I'll be back!
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some smiles, at least on most important one on Jamies face.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Repaying one kindness with another is the most satisfying of exchanges.


----------



## donwilwol

mafe said:


> *Jamies tool cabinet - a happy monkey in Jamies work shop*
> 
> *Jamies tool cabinet*
> a happy monkey in Jamies work shop.
> 
> As some of you read I spend ten wonderful days in Scotland.
> Ten days that filled my heart, opened my mind and gave me a deep inner peace.
> Yes I was with Buddhists, but no, I was not sitting on top of a mountain in Lotus.
> I was with the most wonderful people, especially Jamie and Shirley who had opened their doors for me.
> I was meditating and even listening to Zen sounds and smell of heaven.
> The meditation was done in the morning after breakfast on a stool outside and the rest of the time inside the workshop, playing with wood and tools.
> Jamie challenged to meditate in three phases, first sending love to someone I loved, this was easy, then some one I just barely knew who was, this was a wee bit more difficult and finally send love to some one I really did not like, this was a challenge, but I succeeded and it felt wonderful after, I challenge each and every one to try this.
> The sound came from a IPod playing mantras and the tools working with wood.
> The smell from incense and freshly cut wood.
> I enjoyed my time so much, that Jamie my host gave me the name 'the happy monkey' when I was in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here we are in Jamies work shop.
> Or actually one of them, he also have, sanding shop, spray shop, meditation room, wood storage shop, rough cut shop and office.
> Jamie is making and selling meditation supplies, this is why you see pre cut parts all over the place.
> But he also have a corner where he can be creative, or should have…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over here.
> A workbench that suits his wheel chair height and a cabinet.
> I think it was supposed to be a tool cabinet, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked Jamie if I was allowed to use some old plywood and he said that I could use what ever wood I wanted.
> I still insisted, that I liked the recycle idea but also found some pine planks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm…
> Need a wee bit of love here.
> So I started by finding all the planes and tools that I thought could need a home here.
> Jamie was leaving it all up to me, I even asked if he had some preferences and he said; 'you do what you want mads'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I tried to put Geppetto away and be Pinocchio for a while.
> Otherwise I would never get through the piles that Jamie had accumulated here.
> And honestly I enjoyed every moment.
> First I fitted all the drawers so I could make order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy part was this door, Jamie had made some holders for his squares and other stuff and helped me out here.
> All I really needed was to ad the god karma Shiva and a little order.
> I love that fine old hammer, look at all the use, this is beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backside of the door gave room for a fine old square, a scraper plane and a router plane, UK and some beautiful mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside I made a plane till for Jamies Stanley type planes and the shelf under for block planes, bullnose planes and other stuff. Here I used the recycle plywood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The centre needed some shelf's and I was lucky to find some pine wood with patina, so it look as if had been there always.
> Here I wanted to put Jamies family planes.
> I especially love the mini coffin plane, the old days block plane.
> The Spiers smoother from Jamies father and the jointer, those are so beautiful.
> Also I put his grease box here, I think that is a important partner to the planes.
> The yellow duck on top have a funny story Jamie might tell you…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This side was also made by Jamie, so I just had to find the last saw and hang it.
> And make the shelf for cutting tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside of the door is for mixed tools.
> Notice the shape of the drawknife.
> Inside I hang a few hand braces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, please notice that the table is now all clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shaves came from me testing my beautiful new smoother.
> Thank you again Jamie, I feel we are not only brothers by heart now, but also by plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie told me his chisels had a tendency to get wings and fly away, so I decided to solve this.
> To make him a little tool tote where he could keep his personal tools and he could bring easy with him on the wheel chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little fresh wood turning also.
> This for the handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tote was fitted inside the cabinet, and made so it could hold his chisels for easy access.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are!
> Braces and tote.
> Notice the brass nails and British flag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are the full space in order, ready for Jamie to go for it.
> I also put all his wonderful things on top for some good karma.
> On the wall to the right, there is a Danish frame saw hanging, it was a gift I brought him when I arrived, thought he should have something Danish in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie gave me the best compliment I could wish for.
> He said it was a really inspire ring place to be now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he started right away, look at the big lump of wood on the table, it is a music instrument he started building.
> To the right is a challenge from me, but this will come in a later blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also cleaned up before leaving so there would be space for the wheel chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie had to get to the hospital before I left, so I did not get the chance to see his face when it was all done, but I think it is not so bad, what I left here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also sharpened your fathers plane, so now you can make some shaves, it is just waiting for you.
> 
> Goodbye and thank you for a wonderful stay Jamie.
> I'll be back!
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some smiles, at least on most important one on Jamies face.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


as always Mads, and enjoyable trip through the blog.


----------



## Jim Jakosh

mafe said:


> *Jamies tool cabinet - a happy monkey in Jamies work shop*
> 
> *Jamies tool cabinet*
> a happy monkey in Jamies work shop.
> 
> As some of you read I spend ten wonderful days in Scotland.
> Ten days that filled my heart, opened my mind and gave me a deep inner peace.
> Yes I was with Buddhists, but no, I was not sitting on top of a mountain in Lotus.
> I was with the most wonderful people, especially Jamie and Shirley who had opened their doors for me.
> I was meditating and even listening to Zen sounds and smell of heaven.
> The meditation was done in the morning after breakfast on a stool outside and the rest of the time inside the workshop, playing with wood and tools.
> Jamie challenged to meditate in three phases, first sending love to someone I loved, this was easy, then some one I just barely knew who was, this was a wee bit more difficult and finally send love to some one I really did not like, this was a challenge, but I succeeded and it felt wonderful after, I challenge each and every one to try this.
> The sound came from a IPod playing mantras and the tools working with wood.
> The smell from incense and freshly cut wood.
> I enjoyed my time so much, that Jamie my host gave me the name 'the happy monkey' when I was in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here we are in Jamies work shop.
> Or actually one of them, he also have, sanding shop, spray shop, meditation room, wood storage shop, rough cut shop and office.
> Jamie is making and selling meditation supplies, this is why you see pre cut parts all over the place.
> But he also have a corner where he can be creative, or should have…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over here.
> A workbench that suits his wheel chair height and a cabinet.
> I think it was supposed to be a tool cabinet, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked Jamie if I was allowed to use some old plywood and he said that I could use what ever wood I wanted.
> I still insisted, that I liked the recycle idea but also found some pine planks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm…
> Need a wee bit of love here.
> So I started by finding all the planes and tools that I thought could need a home here.
> Jamie was leaving it all up to me, I even asked if he had some preferences and he said; 'you do what you want mads'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I tried to put Geppetto away and be Pinocchio for a while.
> Otherwise I would never get through the piles that Jamie had accumulated here.
> And honestly I enjoyed every moment.
> First I fitted all the drawers so I could make order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy part was this door, Jamie had made some holders for his squares and other stuff and helped me out here.
> All I really needed was to ad the god karma Shiva and a little order.
> I love that fine old hammer, look at all the use, this is beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backside of the door gave room for a fine old square, a scraper plane and a router plane, UK and some beautiful mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside I made a plane till for Jamies Stanley type planes and the shelf under for block planes, bullnose planes and other stuff. Here I used the recycle plywood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The centre needed some shelf's and I was lucky to find some pine wood with patina, so it look as if had been there always.
> Here I wanted to put Jamies family planes.
> I especially love the mini coffin plane, the old days block plane.
> The Spiers smoother from Jamies father and the jointer, those are so beautiful.
> Also I put his grease box here, I think that is a important partner to the planes.
> The yellow duck on top have a funny story Jamie might tell you…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This side was also made by Jamie, so I just had to find the last saw and hang it.
> And make the shelf for cutting tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside of the door is for mixed tools.
> Notice the shape of the drawknife.
> Inside I hang a few hand braces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, please notice that the table is now all clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shaves came from me testing my beautiful new smoother.
> Thank you again Jamie, I feel we are not only brothers by heart now, but also by plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie told me his chisels had a tendency to get wings and fly away, so I decided to solve this.
> To make him a little tool tote where he could keep his personal tools and he could bring easy with him on the wheel chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little fresh wood turning also.
> This for the handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tote was fitted inside the cabinet, and made so it could hold his chisels for easy access.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are!
> Braces and tote.
> Notice the brass nails and British flag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are the full space in order, ready for Jamie to go for it.
> I also put all his wonderful things on top for some good karma.
> On the wall to the right, there is a Danish frame saw hanging, it was a gift I brought him when I arrived, thought he should have something Danish in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie gave me the best compliment I could wish for.
> He said it was a really inspire ring place to be now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he started right away, look at the big lump of wood on the table, it is a music instrument he started building.
> To the right is a challenge from me, but this will come in a later blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also cleaned up before leaving so there would be space for the wheel chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie had to get to the hospital before I left, so I did not get the chance to see his face when it was all done, but I think it is not so bad, what I left here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also sharpened your fathers plane, so now you can make some shaves, it is just waiting for you.
> 
> Goodbye and thank you for a wonderful stay Jamie.
> I'll be back!
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some smiles, at least on most important one on Jamies face.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


That was an awesome tote you made for him. His shop overshadows the tools at Woodcraft!!!!!!!!!!!

What fun you have had!! You deserve it, my friend!!!!!!!!!

Cheers, Jim


----------



## peteg

mafe said:


> *Jamies tool cabinet - a happy monkey in Jamies work shop*
> 
> *Jamies tool cabinet*
> a happy monkey in Jamies work shop.
> 
> As some of you read I spend ten wonderful days in Scotland.
> Ten days that filled my heart, opened my mind and gave me a deep inner peace.
> Yes I was with Buddhists, but no, I was not sitting on top of a mountain in Lotus.
> I was with the most wonderful people, especially Jamie and Shirley who had opened their doors for me.
> I was meditating and even listening to Zen sounds and smell of heaven.
> The meditation was done in the morning after breakfast on a stool outside and the rest of the time inside the workshop, playing with wood and tools.
> Jamie challenged to meditate in three phases, first sending love to someone I loved, this was easy, then some one I just barely knew who was, this was a wee bit more difficult and finally send love to some one I really did not like, this was a challenge, but I succeeded and it felt wonderful after, I challenge each and every one to try this.
> The sound came from a IPod playing mantras and the tools working with wood.
> The smell from incense and freshly cut wood.
> I enjoyed my time so much, that Jamie my host gave me the name 'the happy monkey' when I was in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here we are in Jamies work shop.
> Or actually one of them, he also have, sanding shop, spray shop, meditation room, wood storage shop, rough cut shop and office.
> Jamie is making and selling meditation supplies, this is why you see pre cut parts all over the place.
> But he also have a corner where he can be creative, or should have…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over here.
> A workbench that suits his wheel chair height and a cabinet.
> I think it was supposed to be a tool cabinet, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked Jamie if I was allowed to use some old plywood and he said that I could use what ever wood I wanted.
> I still insisted, that I liked the recycle idea but also found some pine planks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm…
> Need a wee bit of love here.
> So I started by finding all the planes and tools that I thought could need a home here.
> Jamie was leaving it all up to me, I even asked if he had some preferences and he said; 'you do what you want mads'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I tried to put Geppetto away and be Pinocchio for a while.
> Otherwise I would never get through the piles that Jamie had accumulated here.
> And honestly I enjoyed every moment.
> First I fitted all the drawers so I could make order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy part was this door, Jamie had made some holders for his squares and other stuff and helped me out here.
> All I really needed was to ad the god karma Shiva and a little order.
> I love that fine old hammer, look at all the use, this is beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backside of the door gave room for a fine old square, a scraper plane and a router plane, UK and some beautiful mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside I made a plane till for Jamies Stanley type planes and the shelf under for block planes, bullnose planes and other stuff. Here I used the recycle plywood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The centre needed some shelf's and I was lucky to find some pine wood with patina, so it look as if had been there always.
> Here I wanted to put Jamies family planes.
> I especially love the mini coffin plane, the old days block plane.
> The Spiers smoother from Jamies father and the jointer, those are so beautiful.
> Also I put his grease box here, I think that is a important partner to the planes.
> The yellow duck on top have a funny story Jamie might tell you…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This side was also made by Jamie, so I just had to find the last saw and hang it.
> And make the shelf for cutting tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside of the door is for mixed tools.
> Notice the shape of the drawknife.
> Inside I hang a few hand braces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, please notice that the table is now all clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shaves came from me testing my beautiful new smoother.
> Thank you again Jamie, I feel we are not only brothers by heart now, but also by plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie told me his chisels had a tendency to get wings and fly away, so I decided to solve this.
> To make him a little tool tote where he could keep his personal tools and he could bring easy with him on the wheel chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little fresh wood turning also.
> This for the handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tote was fitted inside the cabinet, and made so it could hold his chisels for easy access.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are!
> Braces and tote.
> Notice the brass nails and British flag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are the full space in order, ready for Jamie to go for it.
> I also put all his wonderful things on top for some good karma.
> On the wall to the right, there is a Danish frame saw hanging, it was a gift I brought him when I arrived, thought he should have something Danish in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie gave me the best compliment I could wish for.
> He said it was a really inspire ring place to be now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he started right away, look at the big lump of wood on the table, it is a music instrument he started building.
> To the right is a challenge from me, but this will come in a later blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also cleaned up before leaving so there would be space for the wheel chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie had to get to the hospital before I left, so I did not get the chance to see his face when it was all done, but I think it is not so bad, what I left here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also sharpened your fathers plane, so now you can make some shaves, it is just waiting for you.
> 
> Goodbye and thank you for a wonderful stay Jamie.
> I'll be back!
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some smiles, at least on most important one on Jamies face.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


I could read your stories all day Mads, you make me feel as if I am right beside you.
Fabulous photos, & I too still have my old Eastwing hammer you have so proudly on display.
I can tell you had a wonderful time & stay with Jamie
Safe journey home friend )
Pete


----------



## vikingcape

mafe said:


> *Jamies tool cabinet - a happy monkey in Jamies work shop*
> 
> *Jamies tool cabinet*
> a happy monkey in Jamies work shop.
> 
> As some of you read I spend ten wonderful days in Scotland.
> Ten days that filled my heart, opened my mind and gave me a deep inner peace.
> Yes I was with Buddhists, but no, I was not sitting on top of a mountain in Lotus.
> I was with the most wonderful people, especially Jamie and Shirley who had opened their doors for me.
> I was meditating and even listening to Zen sounds and smell of heaven.
> The meditation was done in the morning after breakfast on a stool outside and the rest of the time inside the workshop, playing with wood and tools.
> Jamie challenged to meditate in three phases, first sending love to someone I loved, this was easy, then some one I just barely knew who was, this was a wee bit more difficult and finally send love to some one I really did not like, this was a challenge, but I succeeded and it felt wonderful after, I challenge each and every one to try this.
> The sound came from a IPod playing mantras and the tools working with wood.
> The smell from incense and freshly cut wood.
> I enjoyed my time so much, that Jamie my host gave me the name 'the happy monkey' when I was in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here we are in Jamies work shop.
> Or actually one of them, he also have, sanding shop, spray shop, meditation room, wood storage shop, rough cut shop and office.
> Jamie is making and selling meditation supplies, this is why you see pre cut parts all over the place.
> But he also have a corner where he can be creative, or should have…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over here.
> A workbench that suits his wheel chair height and a cabinet.
> I think it was supposed to be a tool cabinet, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked Jamie if I was allowed to use some old plywood and he said that I could use what ever wood I wanted.
> I still insisted, that I liked the recycle idea but also found some pine planks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm…
> Need a wee bit of love here.
> So I started by finding all the planes and tools that I thought could need a home here.
> Jamie was leaving it all up to me, I even asked if he had some preferences and he said; 'you do what you want mads'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I tried to put Geppetto away and be Pinocchio for a while.
> Otherwise I would never get through the piles that Jamie had accumulated here.
> And honestly I enjoyed every moment.
> First I fitted all the drawers so I could make order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy part was this door, Jamie had made some holders for his squares and other stuff and helped me out here.
> All I really needed was to ad the god karma Shiva and a little order.
> I love that fine old hammer, look at all the use, this is beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backside of the door gave room for a fine old square, a scraper plane and a router plane, UK and some beautiful mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside I made a plane till for Jamies Stanley type planes and the shelf under for block planes, bullnose planes and other stuff. Here I used the recycle plywood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The centre needed some shelf's and I was lucky to find some pine wood with patina, so it look as if had been there always.
> Here I wanted to put Jamies family planes.
> I especially love the mini coffin plane, the old days block plane.
> The Spiers smoother from Jamies father and the jointer, those are so beautiful.
> Also I put his grease box here, I think that is a important partner to the planes.
> The yellow duck on top have a funny story Jamie might tell you…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This side was also made by Jamie, so I just had to find the last saw and hang it.
> And make the shelf for cutting tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside of the door is for mixed tools.
> Notice the shape of the drawknife.
> Inside I hang a few hand braces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, please notice that the table is now all clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shaves came from me testing my beautiful new smoother.
> Thank you again Jamie, I feel we are not only brothers by heart now, but also by plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie told me his chisels had a tendency to get wings and fly away, so I decided to solve this.
> To make him a little tool tote where he could keep his personal tools and he could bring easy with him on the wheel chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little fresh wood turning also.
> This for the handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tote was fitted inside the cabinet, and made so it could hold his chisels for easy access.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are!
> Braces and tote.
> Notice the brass nails and British flag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are the full space in order, ready for Jamie to go for it.
> I also put all his wonderful things on top for some good karma.
> On the wall to the right, there is a Danish frame saw hanging, it was a gift I brought him when I arrived, thought he should have something Danish in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie gave me the best compliment I could wish for.
> He said it was a really inspire ring place to be now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he started right away, look at the big lump of wood on the table, it is a music instrument he started building.
> To the right is a challenge from me, but this will come in a later blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also cleaned up before leaving so there would be space for the wheel chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie had to get to the hospital before I left, so I did not get the chance to see his face when it was all done, but I think it is not so bad, what I left here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also sharpened your fathers plane, so now you can make some shaves, it is just waiting for you.
> 
> Goodbye and thank you for a wonderful stay Jamie.
> I'll be back!
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some smiles, at least on most important one on Jamies face.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Mads your blogs are always so inspiring and uplifting at the same time. Please keep it up. They are a real joy to read


----------



## stefang

mafe said:


> *Jamies tool cabinet - a happy monkey in Jamies work shop*
> 
> *Jamies tool cabinet*
> a happy monkey in Jamies work shop.
> 
> As some of you read I spend ten wonderful days in Scotland.
> Ten days that filled my heart, opened my mind and gave me a deep inner peace.
> Yes I was with Buddhists, but no, I was not sitting on top of a mountain in Lotus.
> I was with the most wonderful people, especially Jamie and Shirley who had opened their doors for me.
> I was meditating and even listening to Zen sounds and smell of heaven.
> The meditation was done in the morning after breakfast on a stool outside and the rest of the time inside the workshop, playing with wood and tools.
> Jamie challenged to meditate in three phases, first sending love to someone I loved, this was easy, then some one I just barely knew who was, this was a wee bit more difficult and finally send love to some one I really did not like, this was a challenge, but I succeeded and it felt wonderful after, I challenge each and every one to try this.
> The sound came from a IPod playing mantras and the tools working with wood.
> The smell from incense and freshly cut wood.
> I enjoyed my time so much, that Jamie my host gave me the name 'the happy monkey' when I was in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here we are in Jamies work shop.
> Or actually one of them, he also have, sanding shop, spray shop, meditation room, wood storage shop, rough cut shop and office.
> Jamie is making and selling meditation supplies, this is why you see pre cut parts all over the place.
> But he also have a corner where he can be creative, or should have…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over here.
> A workbench that suits his wheel chair height and a cabinet.
> I think it was supposed to be a tool cabinet, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked Jamie if I was allowed to use some old plywood and he said that I could use what ever wood I wanted.
> I still insisted, that I liked the recycle idea but also found some pine planks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm…
> Need a wee bit of love here.
> So I started by finding all the planes and tools that I thought could need a home here.
> Jamie was leaving it all up to me, I even asked if he had some preferences and he said; 'you do what you want mads'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I tried to put Geppetto away and be Pinocchio for a while.
> Otherwise I would never get through the piles that Jamie had accumulated here.
> And honestly I enjoyed every moment.
> First I fitted all the drawers so I could make order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy part was this door, Jamie had made some holders for his squares and other stuff and helped me out here.
> All I really needed was to ad the god karma Shiva and a little order.
> I love that fine old hammer, look at all the use, this is beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backside of the door gave room for a fine old square, a scraper plane and a router plane, UK and some beautiful mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside I made a plane till for Jamies Stanley type planes and the shelf under for block planes, bullnose planes and other stuff. Here I used the recycle plywood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The centre needed some shelf's and I was lucky to find some pine wood with patina, so it look as if had been there always.
> Here I wanted to put Jamies family planes.
> I especially love the mini coffin plane, the old days block plane.
> The Spiers smoother from Jamies father and the jointer, those are so beautiful.
> Also I put his grease box here, I think that is a important partner to the planes.
> The yellow duck on top have a funny story Jamie might tell you…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This side was also made by Jamie, so I just had to find the last saw and hang it.
> And make the shelf for cutting tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside of the door is for mixed tools.
> Notice the shape of the drawknife.
> Inside I hang a few hand braces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, please notice that the table is now all clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shaves came from me testing my beautiful new smoother.
> Thank you again Jamie, I feel we are not only brothers by heart now, but also by plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie told me his chisels had a tendency to get wings and fly away, so I decided to solve this.
> To make him a little tool tote where he could keep his personal tools and he could bring easy with him on the wheel chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little fresh wood turning also.
> This for the handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tote was fitted inside the cabinet, and made so it could hold his chisels for easy access.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are!
> Braces and tote.
> Notice the brass nails and British flag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are the full space in order, ready for Jamie to go for it.
> I also put all his wonderful things on top for some good karma.
> On the wall to the right, there is a Danish frame saw hanging, it was a gift I brought him when I arrived, thought he should have something Danish in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie gave me the best compliment I could wish for.
> He said it was a really inspire ring place to be now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he started right away, look at the big lump of wood on the table, it is a music instrument he started building.
> To the right is a challenge from me, but this will come in a later blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also cleaned up before leaving so there would be space for the wheel chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie had to get to the hospital before I left, so I did not get the chance to see his face when it was all done, but I think it is not so bad, what I left here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also sharpened your fathers plane, so now you can make some shaves, it is just waiting for you.
> 
> Goodbye and thank you for a wonderful stay Jamie.
> I'll be back!
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some smiles, at least on most important one on Jamies face.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Loved this blog Mads. You did a great job on that cabinet. I'm sure Jaime must be really pleased with it. At the same time I think it was wonderful of him to let you loose in his shop to do whatever you wanted to do. When you mentioned about sending love to people you didn't like I wondered if that person was Chris Schwarz since you said that one was the most difficult, LOL! I liked your little tool holders and I may even copy some of them. So thanks for that too.


----------



## Woodfix

mafe said:


> *Jamies tool cabinet - a happy monkey in Jamies work shop*
> 
> *Jamies tool cabinet*
> a happy monkey in Jamies work shop.
> 
> As some of you read I spend ten wonderful days in Scotland.
> Ten days that filled my heart, opened my mind and gave me a deep inner peace.
> Yes I was with Buddhists, but no, I was not sitting on top of a mountain in Lotus.
> I was with the most wonderful people, especially Jamie and Shirley who had opened their doors for me.
> I was meditating and even listening to Zen sounds and smell of heaven.
> The meditation was done in the morning after breakfast on a stool outside and the rest of the time inside the workshop, playing with wood and tools.
> Jamie challenged to meditate in three phases, first sending love to someone I loved, this was easy, then some one I just barely knew who was, this was a wee bit more difficult and finally send love to some one I really did not like, this was a challenge, but I succeeded and it felt wonderful after, I challenge each and every one to try this.
> The sound came from a IPod playing mantras and the tools working with wood.
> The smell from incense and freshly cut wood.
> I enjoyed my time so much, that Jamie my host gave me the name 'the happy monkey' when I was in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here we are in Jamies work shop.
> Or actually one of them, he also have, sanding shop, spray shop, meditation room, wood storage shop, rough cut shop and office.
> Jamie is making and selling meditation supplies, this is why you see pre cut parts all over the place.
> But he also have a corner where he can be creative, or should have…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over here.
> A workbench that suits his wheel chair height and a cabinet.
> I think it was supposed to be a tool cabinet, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked Jamie if I was allowed to use some old plywood and he said that I could use what ever wood I wanted.
> I still insisted, that I liked the recycle idea but also found some pine planks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm…
> Need a wee bit of love here.
> So I started by finding all the planes and tools that I thought could need a home here.
> Jamie was leaving it all up to me, I even asked if he had some preferences and he said; 'you do what you want mads'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I tried to put Geppetto away and be Pinocchio for a while.
> Otherwise I would never get through the piles that Jamie had accumulated here.
> And honestly I enjoyed every moment.
> First I fitted all the drawers so I could make order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy part was this door, Jamie had made some holders for his squares and other stuff and helped me out here.
> All I really needed was to ad the god karma Shiva and a little order.
> I love that fine old hammer, look at all the use, this is beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backside of the door gave room for a fine old square, a scraper plane and a router plane, UK and some beautiful mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside I made a plane till for Jamies Stanley type planes and the shelf under for block planes, bullnose planes and other stuff. Here I used the recycle plywood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The centre needed some shelf's and I was lucky to find some pine wood with patina, so it look as if had been there always.
> Here I wanted to put Jamies family planes.
> I especially love the mini coffin plane, the old days block plane.
> The Spiers smoother from Jamies father and the jointer, those are so beautiful.
> Also I put his grease box here, I think that is a important partner to the planes.
> The yellow duck on top have a funny story Jamie might tell you…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This side was also made by Jamie, so I just had to find the last saw and hang it.
> And make the shelf for cutting tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside of the door is for mixed tools.
> Notice the shape of the drawknife.
> Inside I hang a few hand braces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, please notice that the table is now all clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shaves came from me testing my beautiful new smoother.
> Thank you again Jamie, I feel we are not only brothers by heart now, but also by plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie told me his chisels had a tendency to get wings and fly away, so I decided to solve this.
> To make him a little tool tote where he could keep his personal tools and he could bring easy with him on the wheel chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little fresh wood turning also.
> This for the handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tote was fitted inside the cabinet, and made so it could hold his chisels for easy access.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are!
> Braces and tote.
> Notice the brass nails and British flag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are the full space in order, ready for Jamie to go for it.
> I also put all his wonderful things on top for some good karma.
> On the wall to the right, there is a Danish frame saw hanging, it was a gift I brought him when I arrived, thought he should have something Danish in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie gave me the best compliment I could wish for.
> He said it was a really inspire ring place to be now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he started right away, look at the big lump of wood on the table, it is a music instrument he started building.
> To the right is a challenge from me, but this will come in a later blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also cleaned up before leaving so there would be space for the wheel chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie had to get to the hospital before I left, so I did not get the chance to see his face when it was all done, but I think it is not so bad, what I left here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also sharpened your fathers plane, so now you can make some shaves, it is just waiting for you.
> 
> Goodbye and thank you for a wonderful stay Jamie.
> I'll be back!
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some smiles, at least on most important one on Jamies face.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Those planes, oooh aaaah.


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Jamies tool cabinet - a happy monkey in Jamies work shop*
> 
> *Jamies tool cabinet*
> a happy monkey in Jamies work shop.
> 
> As some of you read I spend ten wonderful days in Scotland.
> Ten days that filled my heart, opened my mind and gave me a deep inner peace.
> Yes I was with Buddhists, but no, I was not sitting on top of a mountain in Lotus.
> I was with the most wonderful people, especially Jamie and Shirley who had opened their doors for me.
> I was meditating and even listening to Zen sounds and smell of heaven.
> The meditation was done in the morning after breakfast on a stool outside and the rest of the time inside the workshop, playing with wood and tools.
> Jamie challenged to meditate in three phases, first sending love to someone I loved, this was easy, then some one I just barely knew who was, this was a wee bit more difficult and finally send love to some one I really did not like, this was a challenge, but I succeeded and it felt wonderful after, I challenge each and every one to try this.
> The sound came from a IPod playing mantras and the tools working with wood.
> The smell from incense and freshly cut wood.
> I enjoyed my time so much, that Jamie my host gave me the name 'the happy monkey' when I was in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here we are in Jamies work shop.
> Or actually one of them, he also have, sanding shop, spray shop, meditation room, wood storage shop, rough cut shop and office.
> Jamie is making and selling meditation supplies, this is why you see pre cut parts all over the place.
> But he also have a corner where he can be creative, or should have…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over here.
> A workbench that suits his wheel chair height and a cabinet.
> I think it was supposed to be a tool cabinet, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked Jamie if I was allowed to use some old plywood and he said that I could use what ever wood I wanted.
> I still insisted, that I liked the recycle idea but also found some pine planks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm…
> Need a wee bit of love here.
> So I started by finding all the planes and tools that I thought could need a home here.
> Jamie was leaving it all up to me, I even asked if he had some preferences and he said; 'you do what you want mads'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I tried to put Geppetto away and be Pinocchio for a while.
> Otherwise I would never get through the piles that Jamie had accumulated here.
> And honestly I enjoyed every moment.
> First I fitted all the drawers so I could make order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy part was this door, Jamie had made some holders for his squares and other stuff and helped me out here.
> All I really needed was to ad the god karma Shiva and a little order.
> I love that fine old hammer, look at all the use, this is beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backside of the door gave room for a fine old square, a scraper plane and a router plane, UK and some beautiful mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside I made a plane till for Jamies Stanley type planes and the shelf under for block planes, bullnose planes and other stuff. Here I used the recycle plywood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The centre needed some shelf's and I was lucky to find some pine wood with patina, so it look as if had been there always.
> Here I wanted to put Jamies family planes.
> I especially love the mini coffin plane, the old days block plane.
> The Spiers smoother from Jamies father and the jointer, those are so beautiful.
> Also I put his grease box here, I think that is a important partner to the planes.
> The yellow duck on top have a funny story Jamie might tell you…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This side was also made by Jamie, so I just had to find the last saw and hang it.
> And make the shelf for cutting tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside of the door is for mixed tools.
> Notice the shape of the drawknife.
> Inside I hang a few hand braces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, please notice that the table is now all clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shaves came from me testing my beautiful new smoother.
> Thank you again Jamie, I feel we are not only brothers by heart now, but also by plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie told me his chisels had a tendency to get wings and fly away, so I decided to solve this.
> To make him a little tool tote where he could keep his personal tools and he could bring easy with him on the wheel chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little fresh wood turning also.
> This for the handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tote was fitted inside the cabinet, and made so it could hold his chisels for easy access.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are!
> Braces and tote.
> Notice the brass nails and British flag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are the full space in order, ready for Jamie to go for it.
> I also put all his wonderful things on top for some good karma.
> On the wall to the right, there is a Danish frame saw hanging, it was a gift I brought him when I arrived, thought he should have something Danish in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie gave me the best compliment I could wish for.
> He said it was a really inspire ring place to be now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he started right away, look at the big lump of wood on the table, it is a music instrument he started building.
> To the right is a challenge from me, but this will come in a later blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also cleaned up before leaving so there would be space for the wheel chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie had to get to the hospital before I left, so I did not get the chance to see his face when it was all done, but I think it is not so bad, what I left here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also sharpened your fathers plane, so now you can make some shaves, it is just waiting for you.
> 
> Goodbye and thank you for a wonderful stay Jamie.
> I'll be back!
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some smiles, at least on most important one on Jamies face.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Hi Guys,
Stefang, LOL, no I could walk hand in hand with Mr. Schwarz and smile, he is all forgotten and forgiven. I don't have a lot of people I don't like, so it was almost as difficult to find one. A x girlfriend that put my daughter and I on the street, had to receive my love. Thank you for your kind words Mike.
Kaleb, Smiles here, thank you.
Pete, I have a dream to write some books, but feel I don't have the talent to write, perhaps I should soon learn to listen to you guys… and go for it. 
I have the Picard roofing hammer, love the design of this and it is an amazing user for carpenters work.
















Jim, Jamies shop is a special place yes, especially because of the spirit he puts there. 
Don, so happy to have you on the trip.
Lew, brotherhood.
Wayne, peaceful and loving.
Grizz, spiritual healing was just what it was and meeting Jamie was just like coming home for me.
Tope, I need a long winter to cool down, had the most amazing summer, all the memories will stay in my heart.
Stay cool.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## kenn

mafe said:


> *Jamies tool cabinet - a happy monkey in Jamies work shop*
> 
> *Jamies tool cabinet*
> a happy monkey in Jamies work shop.
> 
> As some of you read I spend ten wonderful days in Scotland.
> Ten days that filled my heart, opened my mind and gave me a deep inner peace.
> Yes I was with Buddhists, but no, I was not sitting on top of a mountain in Lotus.
> I was with the most wonderful people, especially Jamie and Shirley who had opened their doors for me.
> I was meditating and even listening to Zen sounds and smell of heaven.
> The meditation was done in the morning after breakfast on a stool outside and the rest of the time inside the workshop, playing with wood and tools.
> Jamie challenged to meditate in three phases, first sending love to someone I loved, this was easy, then some one I just barely knew who was, this was a wee bit more difficult and finally send love to some one I really did not like, this was a challenge, but I succeeded and it felt wonderful after, I challenge each and every one to try this.
> The sound came from a IPod playing mantras and the tools working with wood.
> The smell from incense and freshly cut wood.
> I enjoyed my time so much, that Jamie my host gave me the name 'the happy monkey' when I was in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here we are in Jamies work shop.
> Or actually one of them, he also have, sanding shop, spray shop, meditation room, wood storage shop, rough cut shop and office.
> Jamie is making and selling meditation supplies, this is why you see pre cut parts all over the place.
> But he also have a corner where he can be creative, or should have…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over here.
> A workbench that suits his wheel chair height and a cabinet.
> I think it was supposed to be a tool cabinet, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked Jamie if I was allowed to use some old plywood and he said that I could use what ever wood I wanted.
> I still insisted, that I liked the recycle idea but also found some pine planks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm…
> Need a wee bit of love here.
> So I started by finding all the planes and tools that I thought could need a home here.
> Jamie was leaving it all up to me, I even asked if he had some preferences and he said; 'you do what you want mads'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I tried to put Geppetto away and be Pinocchio for a while.
> Otherwise I would never get through the piles that Jamie had accumulated here.
> And honestly I enjoyed every moment.
> First I fitted all the drawers so I could make order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy part was this door, Jamie had made some holders for his squares and other stuff and helped me out here.
> All I really needed was to ad the god karma Shiva and a little order.
> I love that fine old hammer, look at all the use, this is beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backside of the door gave room for a fine old square, a scraper plane and a router plane, UK and some beautiful mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside I made a plane till for Jamies Stanley type planes and the shelf under for block planes, bullnose planes and other stuff. Here I used the recycle plywood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The centre needed some shelf's and I was lucky to find some pine wood with patina, so it look as if had been there always.
> Here I wanted to put Jamies family planes.
> I especially love the mini coffin plane, the old days block plane.
> The Spiers smoother from Jamies father and the jointer, those are so beautiful.
> Also I put his grease box here, I think that is a important partner to the planes.
> The yellow duck on top have a funny story Jamie might tell you…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This side was also made by Jamie, so I just had to find the last saw and hang it.
> And make the shelf for cutting tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside of the door is for mixed tools.
> Notice the shape of the drawknife.
> Inside I hang a few hand braces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, please notice that the table is now all clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shaves came from me testing my beautiful new smoother.
> Thank you again Jamie, I feel we are not only brothers by heart now, but also by plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie told me his chisels had a tendency to get wings and fly away, so I decided to solve this.
> To make him a little tool tote where he could keep his personal tools and he could bring easy with him on the wheel chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little fresh wood turning also.
> This for the handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tote was fitted inside the cabinet, and made so it could hold his chisels for easy access.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are!
> Braces and tote.
> Notice the brass nails and British flag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are the full space in order, ready for Jamie to go for it.
> I also put all his wonderful things on top for some good karma.
> On the wall to the right, there is a Danish frame saw hanging, it was a gift I brought him when I arrived, thought he should have something Danish in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie gave me the best compliment I could wish for.
> He said it was a really inspire ring place to be now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he started right away, look at the big lump of wood on the table, it is a music instrument he started building.
> To the right is a challenge from me, but this will come in a later blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also cleaned up before leaving so there would be space for the wheel chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie had to get to the hospital before I left, so I did not get the chance to see his face when it was all done, but I think it is not so bad, what I left here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also sharpened your fathers plane, so now you can make some shaves, it is just waiting for you.
> 
> Goodbye and thank you for a wonderful stay Jamie.
> I'll be back!
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some smiles, at least on most important one on Jamies face.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Fantastic! Who knew that for a couple of pieces of old plywood and some meditation time, you could get Mads to come and clean up your shop?! I just cleaned my up yesterday so I could get back to work in there or else you might have found yourself in the U. S. of A. Great story, start the book.


----------



## Bluepine38

mafe said:


> *Jamies tool cabinet - a happy monkey in Jamies work shop*
> 
> *Jamies tool cabinet*
> a happy monkey in Jamies work shop.
> 
> As some of you read I spend ten wonderful days in Scotland.
> Ten days that filled my heart, opened my mind and gave me a deep inner peace.
> Yes I was with Buddhists, but no, I was not sitting on top of a mountain in Lotus.
> I was with the most wonderful people, especially Jamie and Shirley who had opened their doors for me.
> I was meditating and even listening to Zen sounds and smell of heaven.
> The meditation was done in the morning after breakfast on a stool outside and the rest of the time inside the workshop, playing with wood and tools.
> Jamie challenged to meditate in three phases, first sending love to someone I loved, this was easy, then some one I just barely knew who was, this was a wee bit more difficult and finally send love to some one I really did not like, this was a challenge, but I succeeded and it felt wonderful after, I challenge each and every one to try this.
> The sound came from a IPod playing mantras and the tools working with wood.
> The smell from incense and freshly cut wood.
> I enjoyed my time so much, that Jamie my host gave me the name 'the happy monkey' when I was in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here we are in Jamies work shop.
> Or actually one of them, he also have, sanding shop, spray shop, meditation room, wood storage shop, rough cut shop and office.
> Jamie is making and selling meditation supplies, this is why you see pre cut parts all over the place.
> But he also have a corner where he can be creative, or should have…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over here.
> A workbench that suits his wheel chair height and a cabinet.
> I think it was supposed to be a tool cabinet, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked Jamie if I was allowed to use some old plywood and he said that I could use what ever wood I wanted.
> I still insisted, that I liked the recycle idea but also found some pine planks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm…
> Need a wee bit of love here.
> So I started by finding all the planes and tools that I thought could need a home here.
> Jamie was leaving it all up to me, I even asked if he had some preferences and he said; 'you do what you want mads'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I tried to put Geppetto away and be Pinocchio for a while.
> Otherwise I would never get through the piles that Jamie had accumulated here.
> And honestly I enjoyed every moment.
> First I fitted all the drawers so I could make order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy part was this door, Jamie had made some holders for his squares and other stuff and helped me out here.
> All I really needed was to ad the god karma Shiva and a little order.
> I love that fine old hammer, look at all the use, this is beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backside of the door gave room for a fine old square, a scraper plane and a router plane, UK and some beautiful mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside I made a plane till for Jamies Stanley type planes and the shelf under for block planes, bullnose planes and other stuff. Here I used the recycle plywood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The centre needed some shelf's and I was lucky to find some pine wood with patina, so it look as if had been there always.
> Here I wanted to put Jamies family planes.
> I especially love the mini coffin plane, the old days block plane.
> The Spiers smoother from Jamies father and the jointer, those are so beautiful.
> Also I put his grease box here, I think that is a important partner to the planes.
> The yellow duck on top have a funny story Jamie might tell you…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This side was also made by Jamie, so I just had to find the last saw and hang it.
> And make the shelf for cutting tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside of the door is for mixed tools.
> Notice the shape of the drawknife.
> Inside I hang a few hand braces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, please notice that the table is now all clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shaves came from me testing my beautiful new smoother.
> Thank you again Jamie, I feel we are not only brothers by heart now, but also by plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie told me his chisels had a tendency to get wings and fly away, so I decided to solve this.
> To make him a little tool tote where he could keep his personal tools and he could bring easy with him on the wheel chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little fresh wood turning also.
> This for the handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tote was fitted inside the cabinet, and made so it could hold his chisels for easy access.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are!
> Braces and tote.
> Notice the brass nails and British flag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are the full space in order, ready for Jamie to go for it.
> I also put all his wonderful things on top for some good karma.
> On the wall to the right, there is a Danish frame saw hanging, it was a gift I brought him when I arrived, thought he should have something Danish in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie gave me the best compliment I could wish for.
> He said it was a really inspire ring place to be now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he started right away, look at the big lump of wood on the table, it is a music instrument he started building.
> To the right is a challenge from me, but this will come in a later blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also cleaned up before leaving so there would be space for the wheel chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie had to get to the hospital before I left, so I did not get the chance to see his face when it was all done, but I think it is not so bad, what I left here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also sharpened your fathers plane, so now you can make some shaves, it is just waiting for you.
> 
> Goodbye and thank you for a wonderful stay Jamie.
> I'll be back!
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some smiles, at least on most important one on Jamies face.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Wonderful story of a visit between two great people with a shared love of tools and wood. You do have a
special view on life and can express it in a way we appreciate. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## phtaylor36

mafe said:


> *Jamies tool cabinet - a happy monkey in Jamies work shop*
> 
> *Jamies tool cabinet*
> a happy monkey in Jamies work shop.
> 
> As some of you read I spend ten wonderful days in Scotland.
> Ten days that filled my heart, opened my mind and gave me a deep inner peace.
> Yes I was with Buddhists, but no, I was not sitting on top of a mountain in Lotus.
> I was with the most wonderful people, especially Jamie and Shirley who had opened their doors for me.
> I was meditating and even listening to Zen sounds and smell of heaven.
> The meditation was done in the morning after breakfast on a stool outside and the rest of the time inside the workshop, playing with wood and tools.
> Jamie challenged to meditate in three phases, first sending love to someone I loved, this was easy, then some one I just barely knew who was, this was a wee bit more difficult and finally send love to some one I really did not like, this was a challenge, but I succeeded and it felt wonderful after, I challenge each and every one to try this.
> The sound came from a IPod playing mantras and the tools working with wood.
> The smell from incense and freshly cut wood.
> I enjoyed my time so much, that Jamie my host gave me the name 'the happy monkey' when I was in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here we are in Jamies work shop.
> Or actually one of them, he also have, sanding shop, spray shop, meditation room, wood storage shop, rough cut shop and office.
> Jamie is making and selling meditation supplies, this is why you see pre cut parts all over the place.
> But he also have a corner where he can be creative, or should have…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over here.
> A workbench that suits his wheel chair height and a cabinet.
> I think it was supposed to be a tool cabinet, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked Jamie if I was allowed to use some old plywood and he said that I could use what ever wood I wanted.
> I still insisted, that I liked the recycle idea but also found some pine planks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm…
> Need a wee bit of love here.
> So I started by finding all the planes and tools that I thought could need a home here.
> Jamie was leaving it all up to me, I even asked if he had some preferences and he said; 'you do what you want mads'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I tried to put Geppetto away and be Pinocchio for a while.
> Otherwise I would never get through the piles that Jamie had accumulated here.
> And honestly I enjoyed every moment.
> First I fitted all the drawers so I could make order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy part was this door, Jamie had made some holders for his squares and other stuff and helped me out here.
> All I really needed was to ad the god karma Shiva and a little order.
> I love that fine old hammer, look at all the use, this is beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backside of the door gave room for a fine old square, a scraper plane and a router plane, UK and some beautiful mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside I made a plane till for Jamies Stanley type planes and the shelf under for block planes, bullnose planes and other stuff. Here I used the recycle plywood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The centre needed some shelf's and I was lucky to find some pine wood with patina, so it look as if had been there always.
> Here I wanted to put Jamies family planes.
> I especially love the mini coffin plane, the old days block plane.
> The Spiers smoother from Jamies father and the jointer, those are so beautiful.
> Also I put his grease box here, I think that is a important partner to the planes.
> The yellow duck on top have a funny story Jamie might tell you…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This side was also made by Jamie, so I just had to find the last saw and hang it.
> And make the shelf for cutting tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside of the door is for mixed tools.
> Notice the shape of the drawknife.
> Inside I hang a few hand braces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, please notice that the table is now all clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shaves came from me testing my beautiful new smoother.
> Thank you again Jamie, I feel we are not only brothers by heart now, but also by plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie told me his chisels had a tendency to get wings and fly away, so I decided to solve this.
> To make him a little tool tote where he could keep his personal tools and he could bring easy with him on the wheel chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little fresh wood turning also.
> This for the handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tote was fitted inside the cabinet, and made so it could hold his chisels for easy access.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are!
> Braces and tote.
> Notice the brass nails and British flag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are the full space in order, ready for Jamie to go for it.
> I also put all his wonderful things on top for some good karma.
> On the wall to the right, there is a Danish frame saw hanging, it was a gift I brought him when I arrived, thought he should have something Danish in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie gave me the best compliment I could wish for.
> He said it was a really inspire ring place to be now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he started right away, look at the big lump of wood on the table, it is a music instrument he started building.
> To the right is a challenge from me, but this will come in a later blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also cleaned up before leaving so there would be space for the wheel chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie had to get to the hospital before I left, so I did not get the chance to see his face when it was all done, but I think it is not so bad, what I left here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also sharpened your fathers plane, so now you can make some shaves, it is just waiting for you.
> 
> Goodbye and thank you for a wonderful stay Jamie.
> I'll be back!
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some smiles, at least on most important one on Jamies face.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


What a great time! Love to hear about your adventures Mads.


----------



## JohnnyStrawberry

mafe said:


> *Jamies tool cabinet - a happy monkey in Jamies work shop*
> 
> *Jamies tool cabinet*
> a happy monkey in Jamies work shop.
> 
> As some of you read I spend ten wonderful days in Scotland.
> Ten days that filled my heart, opened my mind and gave me a deep inner peace.
> Yes I was with Buddhists, but no, I was not sitting on top of a mountain in Lotus.
> I was with the most wonderful people, especially Jamie and Shirley who had opened their doors for me.
> I was meditating and even listening to Zen sounds and smell of heaven.
> The meditation was done in the morning after breakfast on a stool outside and the rest of the time inside the workshop, playing with wood and tools.
> Jamie challenged to meditate in three phases, first sending love to someone I loved, this was easy, then some one I just barely knew who was, this was a wee bit more difficult and finally send love to some one I really did not like, this was a challenge, but I succeeded and it felt wonderful after, I challenge each and every one to try this.
> The sound came from a IPod playing mantras and the tools working with wood.
> The smell from incense and freshly cut wood.
> I enjoyed my time so much, that Jamie my host gave me the name 'the happy monkey' when I was in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here we are in Jamies work shop.
> Or actually one of them, he also have, sanding shop, spray shop, meditation room, wood storage shop, rough cut shop and office.
> Jamie is making and selling meditation supplies, this is why you see pre cut parts all over the place.
> But he also have a corner where he can be creative, or should have…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over here.
> A workbench that suits his wheel chair height and a cabinet.
> I think it was supposed to be a tool cabinet, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked Jamie if I was allowed to use some old plywood and he said that I could use what ever wood I wanted.
> I still insisted, that I liked the recycle idea but also found some pine planks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm…
> Need a wee bit of love here.
> So I started by finding all the planes and tools that I thought could need a home here.
> Jamie was leaving it all up to me, I even asked if he had some preferences and he said; 'you do what you want mads'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I tried to put Geppetto away and be Pinocchio for a while.
> Otherwise I would never get through the piles that Jamie had accumulated here.
> And honestly I enjoyed every moment.
> First I fitted all the drawers so I could make order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy part was this door, Jamie had made some holders for his squares and other stuff and helped me out here.
> All I really needed was to ad the god karma Shiva and a little order.
> I love that fine old hammer, look at all the use, this is beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backside of the door gave room for a fine old square, a scraper plane and a router plane, UK and some beautiful mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside I made a plane till for Jamies Stanley type planes and the shelf under for block planes, bullnose planes and other stuff. Here I used the recycle plywood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The centre needed some shelf's and I was lucky to find some pine wood with patina, so it look as if had been there always.
> Here I wanted to put Jamies family planes.
> I especially love the mini coffin plane, the old days block plane.
> The Spiers smoother from Jamies father and the jointer, those are so beautiful.
> Also I put his grease box here, I think that is a important partner to the planes.
> The yellow duck on top have a funny story Jamie might tell you…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This side was also made by Jamie, so I just had to find the last saw and hang it.
> And make the shelf for cutting tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside of the door is for mixed tools.
> Notice the shape of the drawknife.
> Inside I hang a few hand braces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, please notice that the table is now all clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shaves came from me testing my beautiful new smoother.
> Thank you again Jamie, I feel we are not only brothers by heart now, but also by plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie told me his chisels had a tendency to get wings and fly away, so I decided to solve this.
> To make him a little tool tote where he could keep his personal tools and he could bring easy with him on the wheel chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little fresh wood turning also.
> This for the handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tote was fitted inside the cabinet, and made so it could hold his chisels for easy access.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are!
> Braces and tote.
> Notice the brass nails and British flag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are the full space in order, ready for Jamie to go for it.
> I also put all his wonderful things on top for some good karma.
> On the wall to the right, there is a Danish frame saw hanging, it was a gift I brought him when I arrived, thought he should have something Danish in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie gave me the best compliment I could wish for.
> He said it was a really inspire ring place to be now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he started right away, look at the big lump of wood on the table, it is a music instrument he started building.
> To the right is a challenge from me, but this will come in a later blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also cleaned up before leaving so there would be space for the wheel chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie had to get to the hospital before I left, so I did not get the chance to see his face when it was all done, but I think it is not so bad, what I left here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also sharpened your fathers plane, so now you can make some shaves, it is just waiting for you.
> 
> Goodbye and thank you for a wonderful stay Jamie.
> I'll be back!
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some smiles, at least on most important one on Jamies face.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Wonderful trip! In every way.
I also would've been named happy monkey.


----------



## Kentuk55

mafe said:


> *Jamies tool cabinet - a happy monkey in Jamies work shop*
> 
> *Jamies tool cabinet*
> a happy monkey in Jamies work shop.
> 
> As some of you read I spend ten wonderful days in Scotland.
> Ten days that filled my heart, opened my mind and gave me a deep inner peace.
> Yes I was with Buddhists, but no, I was not sitting on top of a mountain in Lotus.
> I was with the most wonderful people, especially Jamie and Shirley who had opened their doors for me.
> I was meditating and even listening to Zen sounds and smell of heaven.
> The meditation was done in the morning after breakfast on a stool outside and the rest of the time inside the workshop, playing with wood and tools.
> Jamie challenged to meditate in three phases, first sending love to someone I loved, this was easy, then some one I just barely knew who was, this was a wee bit more difficult and finally send love to some one I really did not like, this was a challenge, but I succeeded and it felt wonderful after, I challenge each and every one to try this.
> The sound came from a IPod playing mantras and the tools working with wood.
> The smell from incense and freshly cut wood.
> I enjoyed my time so much, that Jamie my host gave me the name 'the happy monkey' when I was in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here we are in Jamies work shop.
> Or actually one of them, he also have, sanding shop, spray shop, meditation room, wood storage shop, rough cut shop and office.
> Jamie is making and selling meditation supplies, this is why you see pre cut parts all over the place.
> But he also have a corner where he can be creative, or should have…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over here.
> A workbench that suits his wheel chair height and a cabinet.
> I think it was supposed to be a tool cabinet, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked Jamie if I was allowed to use some old plywood and he said that I could use what ever wood I wanted.
> I still insisted, that I liked the recycle idea but also found some pine planks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm…
> Need a wee bit of love here.
> So I started by finding all the planes and tools that I thought could need a home here.
> Jamie was leaving it all up to me, I even asked if he had some preferences and he said; 'you do what you want mads'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I tried to put Geppetto away and be Pinocchio for a while.
> Otherwise I would never get through the piles that Jamie had accumulated here.
> And honestly I enjoyed every moment.
> First I fitted all the drawers so I could make order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy part was this door, Jamie had made some holders for his squares and other stuff and helped me out here.
> All I really needed was to ad the god karma Shiva and a little order.
> I love that fine old hammer, look at all the use, this is beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backside of the door gave room for a fine old square, a scraper plane and a router plane, UK and some beautiful mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside I made a plane till for Jamies Stanley type planes and the shelf under for block planes, bullnose planes and other stuff. Here I used the recycle plywood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The centre needed some shelf's and I was lucky to find some pine wood with patina, so it look as if had been there always.
> Here I wanted to put Jamies family planes.
> I especially love the mini coffin plane, the old days block plane.
> The Spiers smoother from Jamies father and the jointer, those are so beautiful.
> Also I put his grease box here, I think that is a important partner to the planes.
> The yellow duck on top have a funny story Jamie might tell you…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This side was also made by Jamie, so I just had to find the last saw and hang it.
> And make the shelf for cutting tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside of the door is for mixed tools.
> Notice the shape of the drawknife.
> Inside I hang a few hand braces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, please notice that the table is now all clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shaves came from me testing my beautiful new smoother.
> Thank you again Jamie, I feel we are not only brothers by heart now, but also by plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie told me his chisels had a tendency to get wings and fly away, so I decided to solve this.
> To make him a little tool tote where he could keep his personal tools and he could bring easy with him on the wheel chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little fresh wood turning also.
> This for the handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tote was fitted inside the cabinet, and made so it could hold his chisels for easy access.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are!
> Braces and tote.
> Notice the brass nails and British flag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are the full space in order, ready for Jamie to go for it.
> I also put all his wonderful things on top for some good karma.
> On the wall to the right, there is a Danish frame saw hanging, it was a gift I brought him when I arrived, thought he should have something Danish in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie gave me the best compliment I could wish for.
> He said it was a really inspire ring place to be now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he started right away, look at the big lump of wood on the table, it is a music instrument he started building.
> To the right is a challenge from me, but this will come in a later blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also cleaned up before leaving so there would be space for the wheel chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie had to get to the hospital before I left, so I did not get the chance to see his face when it was all done, but I think it is not so bad, what I left here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also sharpened your fathers plane, so now you can make some shaves, it is just waiting for you.
> 
> Goodbye and thank you for a wonderful stay Jamie.
> I'll be back!
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some smiles, at least on most important one on Jamies face.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


You are a gr8 helping hand Mafe. Gr8 blog


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Jamies tool cabinet - a happy monkey in Jamies work shop*
> 
> *Jamies tool cabinet*
> a happy monkey in Jamies work shop.
> 
> As some of you read I spend ten wonderful days in Scotland.
> Ten days that filled my heart, opened my mind and gave me a deep inner peace.
> Yes I was with Buddhists, but no, I was not sitting on top of a mountain in Lotus.
> I was with the most wonderful people, especially Jamie and Shirley who had opened their doors for me.
> I was meditating and even listening to Zen sounds and smell of heaven.
> The meditation was done in the morning after breakfast on a stool outside and the rest of the time inside the workshop, playing with wood and tools.
> Jamie challenged to meditate in three phases, first sending love to someone I loved, this was easy, then some one I just barely knew who was, this was a wee bit more difficult and finally send love to some one I really did not like, this was a challenge, but I succeeded and it felt wonderful after, I challenge each and every one to try this.
> The sound came from a IPod playing mantras and the tools working with wood.
> The smell from incense and freshly cut wood.
> I enjoyed my time so much, that Jamie my host gave me the name 'the happy monkey' when I was in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here we are in Jamies work shop.
> Or actually one of them, he also have, sanding shop, spray shop, meditation room, wood storage shop, rough cut shop and office.
> Jamie is making and selling meditation supplies, this is why you see pre cut parts all over the place.
> But he also have a corner where he can be creative, or should have…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over here.
> A workbench that suits his wheel chair height and a cabinet.
> I think it was supposed to be a tool cabinet, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked Jamie if I was allowed to use some old plywood and he said that I could use what ever wood I wanted.
> I still insisted, that I liked the recycle idea but also found some pine planks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm…
> Need a wee bit of love here.
> So I started by finding all the planes and tools that I thought could need a home here.
> Jamie was leaving it all up to me, I even asked if he had some preferences and he said; 'you do what you want mads'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I tried to put Geppetto away and be Pinocchio for a while.
> Otherwise I would never get through the piles that Jamie had accumulated here.
> And honestly I enjoyed every moment.
> First I fitted all the drawers so I could make order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy part was this door, Jamie had made some holders for his squares and other stuff and helped me out here.
> All I really needed was to ad the god karma Shiva and a little order.
> I love that fine old hammer, look at all the use, this is beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backside of the door gave room for a fine old square, a scraper plane and a router plane, UK and some beautiful mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside I made a plane till for Jamies Stanley type planes and the shelf under for block planes, bullnose planes and other stuff. Here I used the recycle plywood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The centre needed some shelf's and I was lucky to find some pine wood with patina, so it look as if had been there always.
> Here I wanted to put Jamies family planes.
> I especially love the mini coffin plane, the old days block plane.
> The Spiers smoother from Jamies father and the jointer, those are so beautiful.
> Also I put his grease box here, I think that is a important partner to the planes.
> The yellow duck on top have a funny story Jamie might tell you…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This side was also made by Jamie, so I just had to find the last saw and hang it.
> And make the shelf for cutting tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside of the door is for mixed tools.
> Notice the shape of the drawknife.
> Inside I hang a few hand braces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, please notice that the table is now all clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shaves came from me testing my beautiful new smoother.
> Thank you again Jamie, I feel we are not only brothers by heart now, but also by plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie told me his chisels had a tendency to get wings and fly away, so I decided to solve this.
> To make him a little tool tote where he could keep his personal tools and he could bring easy with him on the wheel chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little fresh wood turning also.
> This for the handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tote was fitted inside the cabinet, and made so it could hold his chisels for easy access.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are!
> Braces and tote.
> Notice the brass nails and British flag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are the full space in order, ready for Jamie to go for it.
> I also put all his wonderful things on top for some good karma.
> On the wall to the right, there is a Danish frame saw hanging, it was a gift I brought him when I arrived, thought he should have something Danish in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie gave me the best compliment I could wish for.
> He said it was a really inspire ring place to be now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he started right away, look at the big lump of wood on the table, it is a music instrument he started building.
> To the right is a challenge from me, but this will come in a later blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also cleaned up before leaving so there would be space for the wheel chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie had to get to the hospital before I left, so I did not get the chance to see his face when it was all done, but I think it is not so bad, what I left here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also sharpened your fathers plane, so now you can make some shaves, it is just waiting for you.
> 
> Goodbye and thank you for a wonderful stay Jamie.
> I'll be back!
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some smiles, at least on most important one on Jamies face.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Hi ho,
Pinocchio here!
Kenn, Laugh, I would come and clean Jamies shop any day for nothing except the joy. Perhaos one day I might be knocking at your workshop door.
Bluepine, I am touched by your words thank you, a humble smile of joy here.
Philip, Thank you, the fact is I love to share them.
JohnnyHappyMonkeyStrawberry, Yes it was wonderful in every way.
Roger, I admit guilty to the fact - that I had a wonderful gr8 time.
Big smile here from Denmark, where life now just moves slow and I get time to digest all the wonderful impressions,
Mads


----------



## mochoa

mafe said:


> *Jamies tool cabinet - a happy monkey in Jamies work shop*
> 
> *Jamies tool cabinet*
> a happy monkey in Jamies work shop.
> 
> As some of you read I spend ten wonderful days in Scotland.
> Ten days that filled my heart, opened my mind and gave me a deep inner peace.
> Yes I was with Buddhists, but no, I was not sitting on top of a mountain in Lotus.
> I was with the most wonderful people, especially Jamie and Shirley who had opened their doors for me.
> I was meditating and even listening to Zen sounds and smell of heaven.
> The meditation was done in the morning after breakfast on a stool outside and the rest of the time inside the workshop, playing with wood and tools.
> Jamie challenged to meditate in three phases, first sending love to someone I loved, this was easy, then some one I just barely knew who was, this was a wee bit more difficult and finally send love to some one I really did not like, this was a challenge, but I succeeded and it felt wonderful after, I challenge each and every one to try this.
> The sound came from a IPod playing mantras and the tools working with wood.
> The smell from incense and freshly cut wood.
> I enjoyed my time so much, that Jamie my host gave me the name 'the happy monkey' when I was in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here we are in Jamies work shop.
> Or actually one of them, he also have, sanding shop, spray shop, meditation room, wood storage shop, rough cut shop and office.
> Jamie is making and selling meditation supplies, this is why you see pre cut parts all over the place.
> But he also have a corner where he can be creative, or should have…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over here.
> A workbench that suits his wheel chair height and a cabinet.
> I think it was supposed to be a tool cabinet, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked Jamie if I was allowed to use some old plywood and he said that I could use what ever wood I wanted.
> I still insisted, that I liked the recycle idea but also found some pine planks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm…
> Need a wee bit of love here.
> So I started by finding all the planes and tools that I thought could need a home here.
> Jamie was leaving it all up to me, I even asked if he had some preferences and he said; 'you do what you want mads'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I tried to put Geppetto away and be Pinocchio for a while.
> Otherwise I would never get through the piles that Jamie had accumulated here.
> And honestly I enjoyed every moment.
> First I fitted all the drawers so I could make order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy part was this door, Jamie had made some holders for his squares and other stuff and helped me out here.
> All I really needed was to ad the god karma Shiva and a little order.
> I love that fine old hammer, look at all the use, this is beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backside of the door gave room for a fine old square, a scraper plane and a router plane, UK and some beautiful mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside I made a plane till for Jamies Stanley type planes and the shelf under for block planes, bullnose planes and other stuff. Here I used the recycle plywood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The centre needed some shelf's and I was lucky to find some pine wood with patina, so it look as if had been there always.
> Here I wanted to put Jamies family planes.
> I especially love the mini coffin plane, the old days block plane.
> The Spiers smoother from Jamies father and the jointer, those are so beautiful.
> Also I put his grease box here, I think that is a important partner to the planes.
> The yellow duck on top have a funny story Jamie might tell you…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This side was also made by Jamie, so I just had to find the last saw and hang it.
> And make the shelf for cutting tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside of the door is for mixed tools.
> Notice the shape of the drawknife.
> Inside I hang a few hand braces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, please notice that the table is now all clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shaves came from me testing my beautiful new smoother.
> Thank you again Jamie, I feel we are not only brothers by heart now, but also by plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie told me his chisels had a tendency to get wings and fly away, so I decided to solve this.
> To make him a little tool tote where he could keep his personal tools and he could bring easy with him on the wheel chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little fresh wood turning also.
> This for the handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tote was fitted inside the cabinet, and made so it could hold his chisels for easy access.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are!
> Braces and tote.
> Notice the brass nails and British flag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are the full space in order, ready for Jamie to go for it.
> I also put all his wonderful things on top for some good karma.
> On the wall to the right, there is a Danish frame saw hanging, it was a gift I brought him when I arrived, thought he should have something Danish in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie gave me the best compliment I could wish for.
> He said it was a really inspire ring place to be now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he started right away, look at the big lump of wood on the table, it is a music instrument he started building.
> To the right is a challenge from me, but this will come in a later blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also cleaned up before leaving so there would be space for the wheel chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie had to get to the hospital before I left, so I did not get the chance to see his face when it was all done, but I think it is not so bad, what I left here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also sharpened your fathers plane, so now you can make some shaves, it is just waiting for you.
> 
> Goodbye and thank you for a wonderful stay Jamie.
> I'll be back!
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some smiles, at least on most important one on Jamies face.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Big Smile here to Mads. Well done.


----------



## helluvawreck

mafe said:


> *Jamies tool cabinet - a happy monkey in Jamies work shop*
> 
> *Jamies tool cabinet*
> a happy monkey in Jamies work shop.
> 
> As some of you read I spend ten wonderful days in Scotland.
> Ten days that filled my heart, opened my mind and gave me a deep inner peace.
> Yes I was with Buddhists, but no, I was not sitting on top of a mountain in Lotus.
> I was with the most wonderful people, especially Jamie and Shirley who had opened their doors for me.
> I was meditating and even listening to Zen sounds and smell of heaven.
> The meditation was done in the morning after breakfast on a stool outside and the rest of the time inside the workshop, playing with wood and tools.
> Jamie challenged to meditate in three phases, first sending love to someone I loved, this was easy, then some one I just barely knew who was, this was a wee bit more difficult and finally send love to some one I really did not like, this was a challenge, but I succeeded and it felt wonderful after, I challenge each and every one to try this.
> The sound came from a IPod playing mantras and the tools working with wood.
> The smell from incense and freshly cut wood.
> I enjoyed my time so much, that Jamie my host gave me the name 'the happy monkey' when I was in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here we are in Jamies work shop.
> Or actually one of them, he also have, sanding shop, spray shop, meditation room, wood storage shop, rough cut shop and office.
> Jamie is making and selling meditation supplies, this is why you see pre cut parts all over the place.
> But he also have a corner where he can be creative, or should have…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over here.
> A workbench that suits his wheel chair height and a cabinet.
> I think it was supposed to be a tool cabinet, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked Jamie if I was allowed to use some old plywood and he said that I could use what ever wood I wanted.
> I still insisted, that I liked the recycle idea but also found some pine planks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm…
> Need a wee bit of love here.
> So I started by finding all the planes and tools that I thought could need a home here.
> Jamie was leaving it all up to me, I even asked if he had some preferences and he said; 'you do what you want mads'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I tried to put Geppetto away and be Pinocchio for a while.
> Otherwise I would never get through the piles that Jamie had accumulated here.
> And honestly I enjoyed every moment.
> First I fitted all the drawers so I could make order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy part was this door, Jamie had made some holders for his squares and other stuff and helped me out here.
> All I really needed was to ad the god karma Shiva and a little order.
> I love that fine old hammer, look at all the use, this is beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backside of the door gave room for a fine old square, a scraper plane and a router plane, UK and some beautiful mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside I made a plane till for Jamies Stanley type planes and the shelf under for block planes, bullnose planes and other stuff. Here I used the recycle plywood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The centre needed some shelf's and I was lucky to find some pine wood with patina, so it look as if had been there always.
> Here I wanted to put Jamies family planes.
> I especially love the mini coffin plane, the old days block plane.
> The Spiers smoother from Jamies father and the jointer, those are so beautiful.
> Also I put his grease box here, I think that is a important partner to the planes.
> The yellow duck on top have a funny story Jamie might tell you…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This side was also made by Jamie, so I just had to find the last saw and hang it.
> And make the shelf for cutting tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside of the door is for mixed tools.
> Notice the shape of the drawknife.
> Inside I hang a few hand braces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, please notice that the table is now all clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shaves came from me testing my beautiful new smoother.
> Thank you again Jamie, I feel we are not only brothers by heart now, but also by plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie told me his chisels had a tendency to get wings and fly away, so I decided to solve this.
> To make him a little tool tote where he could keep his personal tools and he could bring easy with him on the wheel chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little fresh wood turning also.
> This for the handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tote was fitted inside the cabinet, and made so it could hold his chisels for easy access.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are!
> Braces and tote.
> Notice the brass nails and British flag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are the full space in order, ready for Jamie to go for it.
> I also put all his wonderful things on top for some good karma.
> On the wall to the right, there is a Danish frame saw hanging, it was a gift I brought him when I arrived, thought he should have something Danish in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie gave me the best compliment I could wish for.
> He said it was a really inspire ring place to be now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he started right away, look at the big lump of wood on the table, it is a music instrument he started building.
> To the right is a challenge from me, but this will come in a later blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also cleaned up before leaving so there would be space for the wheel chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie had to get to the hospital before I left, so I did not get the chance to see his face when it was all done, but I think it is not so bad, what I left here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also sharpened your fathers plane, so now you can make some shaves, it is just waiting for you.
> 
> Goodbye and thank you for a wonderful stay Jamie.
> I'll be back!
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some smiles, at least on most important one on Jamies face.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


That story is so wonderful, Mads. That was all such a fine thing to do and look what a difference in Jamie's shop it made. I think that it was great for you to leave with a gift of your own. I'm so glad that both of you got to visit with each other and have this time together. I have heard that Scotland is a beautiful place and to see the beauty personally and also to have beautiful thoughts about how you spent your time there with Jamie makes a heart grow warm.

Jamie, you have a beautiful shop and Mads has improved a small part of it. I can't imagine how much both of you enjoyed each others company.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Jamies tool cabinet - a happy monkey in Jamies work shop*
> 
> *Jamies tool cabinet*
> a happy monkey in Jamies work shop.
> 
> As some of you read I spend ten wonderful days in Scotland.
> Ten days that filled my heart, opened my mind and gave me a deep inner peace.
> Yes I was with Buddhists, but no, I was not sitting on top of a mountain in Lotus.
> I was with the most wonderful people, especially Jamie and Shirley who had opened their doors for me.
> I was meditating and even listening to Zen sounds and smell of heaven.
> The meditation was done in the morning after breakfast on a stool outside and the rest of the time inside the workshop, playing with wood and tools.
> Jamie challenged to meditate in three phases, first sending love to someone I loved, this was easy, then some one I just barely knew who was, this was a wee bit more difficult and finally send love to some one I really did not like, this was a challenge, but I succeeded and it felt wonderful after, I challenge each and every one to try this.
> The sound came from a IPod playing mantras and the tools working with wood.
> The smell from incense and freshly cut wood.
> I enjoyed my time so much, that Jamie my host gave me the name 'the happy monkey' when I was in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here we are in Jamies work shop.
> Or actually one of them, he also have, sanding shop, spray shop, meditation room, wood storage shop, rough cut shop and office.
> Jamie is making and selling meditation supplies, this is why you see pre cut parts all over the place.
> But he also have a corner where he can be creative, or should have…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over here.
> A workbench that suits his wheel chair height and a cabinet.
> I think it was supposed to be a tool cabinet, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked Jamie if I was allowed to use some old plywood and he said that I could use what ever wood I wanted.
> I still insisted, that I liked the recycle idea but also found some pine planks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm…
> Need a wee bit of love here.
> So I started by finding all the planes and tools that I thought could need a home here.
> Jamie was leaving it all up to me, I even asked if he had some preferences and he said; 'you do what you want mads'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I tried to put Geppetto away and be Pinocchio for a while.
> Otherwise I would never get through the piles that Jamie had accumulated here.
> And honestly I enjoyed every moment.
> First I fitted all the drawers so I could make order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy part was this door, Jamie had made some holders for his squares and other stuff and helped me out here.
> All I really needed was to ad the god karma Shiva and a little order.
> I love that fine old hammer, look at all the use, this is beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backside of the door gave room for a fine old square, a scraper plane and a router plane, UK and some beautiful mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside I made a plane till for Jamies Stanley type planes and the shelf under for block planes, bullnose planes and other stuff. Here I used the recycle plywood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The centre needed some shelf's and I was lucky to find some pine wood with patina, so it look as if had been there always.
> Here I wanted to put Jamies family planes.
> I especially love the mini coffin plane, the old days block plane.
> The Spiers smoother from Jamies father and the jointer, those are so beautiful.
> Also I put his grease box here, I think that is a important partner to the planes.
> The yellow duck on top have a funny story Jamie might tell you…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This side was also made by Jamie, so I just had to find the last saw and hang it.
> And make the shelf for cutting tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside of the door is for mixed tools.
> Notice the shape of the drawknife.
> Inside I hang a few hand braces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, please notice that the table is now all clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shaves came from me testing my beautiful new smoother.
> Thank you again Jamie, I feel we are not only brothers by heart now, but also by plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie told me his chisels had a tendency to get wings and fly away, so I decided to solve this.
> To make him a little tool tote where he could keep his personal tools and he could bring easy with him on the wheel chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little fresh wood turning also.
> This for the handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tote was fitted inside the cabinet, and made so it could hold his chisels for easy access.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are!
> Braces and tote.
> Notice the brass nails and British flag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are the full space in order, ready for Jamie to go for it.
> I also put all his wonderful things on top for some good karma.
> On the wall to the right, there is a Danish frame saw hanging, it was a gift I brought him when I arrived, thought he should have something Danish in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie gave me the best compliment I could wish for.
> He said it was a really inspire ring place to be now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he started right away, look at the big lump of wood on the table, it is a music instrument he started building.
> To the right is a challenge from me, but this will come in a later blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also cleaned up before leaving so there would be space for the wheel chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie had to get to the hospital before I left, so I did not get the chance to see his face when it was all done, but I think it is not so bad, what I left here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also sharpened your fathers plane, so now you can make some shaves, it is just waiting for you.
> 
> Goodbye and thank you for a wonderful stay Jamie.
> I'll be back!
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some smiles, at least on most important one on Jamies face.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Thank you Mauricio, I love to make you smile.
Charles, I still feel this trip inside, so many warm feelings, so much joy and good moments. So wonderful to feel how you enjoy it also thank you. 
Spread your love.
Mads


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

mafe said:


> *Jamies tool cabinet - a happy monkey in Jamies work shop*
> 
> *Jamies tool cabinet*
> a happy monkey in Jamies work shop.
> 
> As some of you read I spend ten wonderful days in Scotland.
> Ten days that filled my heart, opened my mind and gave me a deep inner peace.
> Yes I was with Buddhists, but no, I was not sitting on top of a mountain in Lotus.
> I was with the most wonderful people, especially Jamie and Shirley who had opened their doors for me.
> I was meditating and even listening to Zen sounds and smell of heaven.
> The meditation was done in the morning after breakfast on a stool outside and the rest of the time inside the workshop, playing with wood and tools.
> Jamie challenged to meditate in three phases, first sending love to someone I loved, this was easy, then some one I just barely knew who was, this was a wee bit more difficult and finally send love to some one I really did not like, this was a challenge, but I succeeded and it felt wonderful after, I challenge each and every one to try this.
> The sound came from a IPod playing mantras and the tools working with wood.
> The smell from incense and freshly cut wood.
> I enjoyed my time so much, that Jamie my host gave me the name 'the happy monkey' when I was in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here we are in Jamies work shop.
> Or actually one of them, he also have, sanding shop, spray shop, meditation room, wood storage shop, rough cut shop and office.
> Jamie is making and selling meditation supplies, this is why you see pre cut parts all over the place.
> But he also have a corner where he can be creative, or should have…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over here.
> A workbench that suits his wheel chair height and a cabinet.
> I think it was supposed to be a tool cabinet, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked Jamie if I was allowed to use some old plywood and he said that I could use what ever wood I wanted.
> I still insisted, that I liked the recycle idea but also found some pine planks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm…
> Need a wee bit of love here.
> So I started by finding all the planes and tools that I thought could need a home here.
> Jamie was leaving it all up to me, I even asked if he had some preferences and he said; 'you do what you want mads'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I tried to put Geppetto away and be Pinocchio for a while.
> Otherwise I would never get through the piles that Jamie had accumulated here.
> And honestly I enjoyed every moment.
> First I fitted all the drawers so I could make order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy part was this door, Jamie had made some holders for his squares and other stuff and helped me out here.
> All I really needed was to ad the god karma Shiva and a little order.
> I love that fine old hammer, look at all the use, this is beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backside of the door gave room for a fine old square, a scraper plane and a router plane, UK and some beautiful mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside I made a plane till for Jamies Stanley type planes and the shelf under for block planes, bullnose planes and other stuff. Here I used the recycle plywood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The centre needed some shelf's and I was lucky to find some pine wood with patina, so it look as if had been there always.
> Here I wanted to put Jamies family planes.
> I especially love the mini coffin plane, the old days block plane.
> The Spiers smoother from Jamies father and the jointer, those are so beautiful.
> Also I put his grease box here, I think that is a important partner to the planes.
> The yellow duck on top have a funny story Jamie might tell you…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This side was also made by Jamie, so I just had to find the last saw and hang it.
> And make the shelf for cutting tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside of the door is for mixed tools.
> Notice the shape of the drawknife.
> Inside I hang a few hand braces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, please notice that the table is now all clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shaves came from me testing my beautiful new smoother.
> Thank you again Jamie, I feel we are not only brothers by heart now, but also by plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie told me his chisels had a tendency to get wings and fly away, so I decided to solve this.
> To make him a little tool tote where he could keep his personal tools and he could bring easy with him on the wheel chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little fresh wood turning also.
> This for the handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tote was fitted inside the cabinet, and made so it could hold his chisels for easy access.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are!
> Braces and tote.
> Notice the brass nails and British flag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are the full space in order, ready for Jamie to go for it.
> I also put all his wonderful things on top for some good karma.
> On the wall to the right, there is a Danish frame saw hanging, it was a gift I brought him when I arrived, thought he should have something Danish in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie gave me the best compliment I could wish for.
> He said it was a really inspire ring place to be now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he started right away, look at the big lump of wood on the table, it is a music instrument he started building.
> To the right is a challenge from me, but this will come in a later blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also cleaned up before leaving so there would be space for the wheel chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie had to get to the hospital before I left, so I did not get the chance to see his face when it was all done, but I think it is not so bad, what I left here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also sharpened your fathers plane, so now you can make some shaves, it is just waiting for you.
> 
> Goodbye and thank you for a wonderful stay Jamie.
> I'll be back!
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some smiles, at least on most important one on Jamies face.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Sigh~

It would be great to have a Mads around the shop, wouldn't it?

A very fine blog, Sir. And you're work is outstanding (as usual). Thanks for bringing it to us.


----------



## WayneC

mafe said:


> *Jamies tool cabinet - a happy monkey in Jamies work shop*
> 
> *Jamies tool cabinet*
> a happy monkey in Jamies work shop.
> 
> As some of you read I spend ten wonderful days in Scotland.
> Ten days that filled my heart, opened my mind and gave me a deep inner peace.
> Yes I was with Buddhists, but no, I was not sitting on top of a mountain in Lotus.
> I was with the most wonderful people, especially Jamie and Shirley who had opened their doors for me.
> I was meditating and even listening to Zen sounds and smell of heaven.
> The meditation was done in the morning after breakfast on a stool outside and the rest of the time inside the workshop, playing with wood and tools.
> Jamie challenged to meditate in three phases, first sending love to someone I loved, this was easy, then some one I just barely knew who was, this was a wee bit more difficult and finally send love to some one I really did not like, this was a challenge, but I succeeded and it felt wonderful after, I challenge each and every one to try this.
> The sound came from a IPod playing mantras and the tools working with wood.
> The smell from incense and freshly cut wood.
> I enjoyed my time so much, that Jamie my host gave me the name 'the happy monkey' when I was in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here we are in Jamies work shop.
> Or actually one of them, he also have, sanding shop, spray shop, meditation room, wood storage shop, rough cut shop and office.
> Jamie is making and selling meditation supplies, this is why you see pre cut parts all over the place.
> But he also have a corner where he can be creative, or should have…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over here.
> A workbench that suits his wheel chair height and a cabinet.
> I think it was supposed to be a tool cabinet, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked Jamie if I was allowed to use some old plywood and he said that I could use what ever wood I wanted.
> I still insisted, that I liked the recycle idea but also found some pine planks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm…
> Need a wee bit of love here.
> So I started by finding all the planes and tools that I thought could need a home here.
> Jamie was leaving it all up to me, I even asked if he had some preferences and he said; 'you do what you want mads'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I tried to put Geppetto away and be Pinocchio for a while.
> Otherwise I would never get through the piles that Jamie had accumulated here.
> And honestly I enjoyed every moment.
> First I fitted all the drawers so I could make order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy part was this door, Jamie had made some holders for his squares and other stuff and helped me out here.
> All I really needed was to ad the god karma Shiva and a little order.
> I love that fine old hammer, look at all the use, this is beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backside of the door gave room for a fine old square, a scraper plane and a router plane, UK and some beautiful mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside I made a plane till for Jamies Stanley type planes and the shelf under for block planes, bullnose planes and other stuff. Here I used the recycle plywood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The centre needed some shelf's and I was lucky to find some pine wood with patina, so it look as if had been there always.
> Here I wanted to put Jamies family planes.
> I especially love the mini coffin plane, the old days block plane.
> The Spiers smoother from Jamies father and the jointer, those are so beautiful.
> Also I put his grease box here, I think that is a important partner to the planes.
> The yellow duck on top have a funny story Jamie might tell you…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This side was also made by Jamie, so I just had to find the last saw and hang it.
> And make the shelf for cutting tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside of the door is for mixed tools.
> Notice the shape of the drawknife.
> Inside I hang a few hand braces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, please notice that the table is now all clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shaves came from me testing my beautiful new smoother.
> Thank you again Jamie, I feel we are not only brothers by heart now, but also by plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie told me his chisels had a tendency to get wings and fly away, so I decided to solve this.
> To make him a little tool tote where he could keep his personal tools and he could bring easy with him on the wheel chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little fresh wood turning also.
> This for the handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tote was fitted inside the cabinet, and made so it could hold his chisels for easy access.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are!
> Braces and tote.
> Notice the brass nails and British flag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are the full space in order, ready for Jamie to go for it.
> I also put all his wonderful things on top for some good karma.
> On the wall to the right, there is a Danish frame saw hanging, it was a gift I brought him when I arrived, thought he should have something Danish in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie gave me the best compliment I could wish for.
> He said it was a really inspire ring place to be now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he started right away, look at the big lump of wood on the table, it is a music instrument he started building.
> To the right is a challenge from me, but this will come in a later blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also cleaned up before leaving so there would be space for the wheel chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie had to get to the hospital before I left, so I did not get the chance to see his face when it was all done, but I think it is not so bad, what I left here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also sharpened your fathers plane, so now you can make some shaves, it is just waiting for you.
> 
> Goodbye and thank you for a wonderful stay Jamie.
> I'll be back!
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some smiles, at least on most important one on Jamies face.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


The trick is how to get him over here and move him around so we can share him.


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Jamies tool cabinet - a happy monkey in Jamies work shop*
> 
> *Jamies tool cabinet*
> a happy monkey in Jamies work shop.
> 
> As some of you read I spend ten wonderful days in Scotland.
> Ten days that filled my heart, opened my mind and gave me a deep inner peace.
> Yes I was with Buddhists, but no, I was not sitting on top of a mountain in Lotus.
> I was with the most wonderful people, especially Jamie and Shirley who had opened their doors for me.
> I was meditating and even listening to Zen sounds and smell of heaven.
> The meditation was done in the morning after breakfast on a stool outside and the rest of the time inside the workshop, playing with wood and tools.
> Jamie challenged to meditate in three phases, first sending love to someone I loved, this was easy, then some one I just barely knew who was, this was a wee bit more difficult and finally send love to some one I really did not like, this was a challenge, but I succeeded and it felt wonderful after, I challenge each and every one to try this.
> The sound came from a IPod playing mantras and the tools working with wood.
> The smell from incense and freshly cut wood.
> I enjoyed my time so much, that Jamie my host gave me the name 'the happy monkey' when I was in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here we are in Jamies work shop.
> Or actually one of them, he also have, sanding shop, spray shop, meditation room, wood storage shop, rough cut shop and office.
> Jamie is making and selling meditation supplies, this is why you see pre cut parts all over the place.
> But he also have a corner where he can be creative, or should have…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over here.
> A workbench that suits his wheel chair height and a cabinet.
> I think it was supposed to be a tool cabinet, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked Jamie if I was allowed to use some old plywood and he said that I could use what ever wood I wanted.
> I still insisted, that I liked the recycle idea but also found some pine planks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm…
> Need a wee bit of love here.
> So I started by finding all the planes and tools that I thought could need a home here.
> Jamie was leaving it all up to me, I even asked if he had some preferences and he said; 'you do what you want mads'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I tried to put Geppetto away and be Pinocchio for a while.
> Otherwise I would never get through the piles that Jamie had accumulated here.
> And honestly I enjoyed every moment.
> First I fitted all the drawers so I could make order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy part was this door, Jamie had made some holders for his squares and other stuff and helped me out here.
> All I really needed was to ad the god karma Shiva and a little order.
> I love that fine old hammer, look at all the use, this is beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backside of the door gave room for a fine old square, a scraper plane and a router plane, UK and some beautiful mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside I made a plane till for Jamies Stanley type planes and the shelf under for block planes, bullnose planes and other stuff. Here I used the recycle plywood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The centre needed some shelf's and I was lucky to find some pine wood with patina, so it look as if had been there always.
> Here I wanted to put Jamies family planes.
> I especially love the mini coffin plane, the old days block plane.
> The Spiers smoother from Jamies father and the jointer, those are so beautiful.
> Also I put his grease box here, I think that is a important partner to the planes.
> The yellow duck on top have a funny story Jamie might tell you…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This side was also made by Jamie, so I just had to find the last saw and hang it.
> And make the shelf for cutting tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside of the door is for mixed tools.
> Notice the shape of the drawknife.
> Inside I hang a few hand braces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, please notice that the table is now all clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shaves came from me testing my beautiful new smoother.
> Thank you again Jamie, I feel we are not only brothers by heart now, but also by plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie told me his chisels had a tendency to get wings and fly away, so I decided to solve this.
> To make him a little tool tote where he could keep his personal tools and he could bring easy with him on the wheel chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little fresh wood turning also.
> This for the handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tote was fitted inside the cabinet, and made so it could hold his chisels for easy access.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are!
> Braces and tote.
> Notice the brass nails and British flag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are the full space in order, ready for Jamie to go for it.
> I also put all his wonderful things on top for some good karma.
> On the wall to the right, there is a Danish frame saw hanging, it was a gift I brought him when I arrived, thought he should have something Danish in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie gave me the best compliment I could wish for.
> He said it was a really inspire ring place to be now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he started right away, look at the big lump of wood on the table, it is a music instrument he started building.
> To the right is a challenge from me, but this will come in a later blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also cleaned up before leaving so there would be space for the wheel chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie had to get to the hospital before I left, so I did not get the chance to see his face when it was all done, but I think it is not so bad, what I left here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also sharpened your fathers plane, so now you can make some shaves, it is just waiting for you.
> 
> Goodbye and thank you for a wonderful stay Jamie.
> I'll be back!
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some smiles, at least on most important one on Jamies face.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Big smile here guys, I am aware that that I need more than a week in US and I feel really spoiled.
I will love that in the near future.
Best toughts from my heart,
Mads


----------



## mafe

*Bungee lathe spinning in Scotland - visiting Ronnie*

*Visiting Ronnie*
Bungee lathe spinning in Scotland

While I was visiting our LJ friend Jamie in Scotland, I had the luck to be invited to his friend Ronnie's house.
More exactly his wonderful little garden behind the house.









This is the view from Ron's house, beautiful surroundings in Scotland. 
Trust me, the grass really is greener there!









Here we are Ron's bungee lathe, in the little garden behind his house.
How cool is that!
Ronnie has a wonderful relaxed approach, KISS principe; Keep It Simple Stupid.
And so his lathe is a made from bits and pieces, that he got from around.
This gives it a really cool rustic look, which I like a lot.









Here from my little sketchbook.









The poppets are really simple build up, the rests are a part of the construction, rather than a add on and held by wedges.
The iron centers are just screwed in, in a hole a bit smaller than the threaded rod.
The tightener a bend piece of iron welded to the threaded rod.
Here is my first go on the late (with a wee help from Ron - thank you).
Ron wanted a saw holder for the lathe, so this was a perfect fist project.

Here a video of Ronnie is showing how to do it:













Close up of the fixed center.









And the other one.









The tool rest is a simple piece of wood resting on the poppet's shoulders.









Like so.
I love the simplicity.









Here the foot part (don't know the name).
A base and two hinges.









Mallet for the wedges.









Ron's wonderful tool tote.









One of Ron's homemade saws.
The one that needed a place to hang.









Ron's go on a shaving horse.









The man in action.









A block for chopping.









Here all is simple.









And up went the hangers for the saw.









My first turnings on a pole lathe.

Here a video where I am using the lathe:













My next project was this strange shape…









My go on a mug, got this idea as I stood by the lathe.
The rest of the mug was made later and can be seen in this post:
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/89610









So we will leave Ron here, in his wonderful little garden, look at the field behind - what a place to go and relax after work, I'm jealous in the most wonderful way.

Thank you Ron for a wonderful day, for passing your knowledge to me and for keeping the coffee streaming when I was there. It will be a sweet day in my memory for the years to come, and I think you will be the reason I build myself one of these at some point.

Links:
http://autonopedia.org/crafts-and-technology/woodwork/polelathe/
http://home.vicnet.net.au/~pwguild/a-pole.htm
http://gallery.nen.gov.uk/asset63490_422-.html

Hope this blog can bring some inspiration, it sure did inspire me.

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## littlecope

mafe said:


> *Bungee lathe spinning in Scotland - visiting Ronnie*
> 
> *Visiting Ronnie*
> Bungee lathe spinning in Scotland
> 
> While I was visiting our LJ friend Jamie in Scotland, I had the luck to be invited to his friend Ronnie's house.
> More exactly his wonderful little garden behind the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the view from Ron's house, beautiful surroundings in Scotland.
> Trust me, the grass really is greener there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are Ron's bungee lathe, in the little garden behind his house.
> How cool is that!
> Ronnie has a wonderful relaxed approach, KISS principe; Keep It Simple Stupid.
> And so his lathe is a made from bits and pieces, that he got from around.
> This gives it a really cool rustic look, which I like a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here from my little sketchbook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The poppets are really simple build up, the rests are a part of the construction, rather than a add on and held by wedges.
> The iron centers are just screwed in, in a hole a bit smaller than the threaded rod.
> The tightener a bend piece of iron welded to the threaded rod.
> Here is my first go on the late (with a wee help from Ron - thank you).
> Ron wanted a saw holder for the lathe, so this was a perfect fist project.
> 
> Here a video of Ronnie is showing how to do it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the fixed center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the other one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tool rest is a simple piece of wood resting on the poppet's shoulders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like so.
> I love the simplicity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the foot part (don't know the name).
> A base and two hinges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mallet for the wedges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron's wonderful tool tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of Ron's homemade saws.
> The one that needed a place to hang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron's go on a shaving horse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The man in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A block for chopping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here all is simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And up went the hangers for the saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first turnings on a pole lathe.
> 
> Here a video where I am using the lathe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next project was this strange shape…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My go on a mug, got this idea as I stood by the lathe.
> The rest of the mug was made later and can be seen in this post:
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/89610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we will leave Ron here, in his wonderful little garden, look at the field behind - what a place to go and relax after work, I'm jealous in the most wonderful way.
> 
> Thank you Ron for a wonderful day, for passing your knowledge to me and for keeping the coffee streaming when I was there. It will be a sweet day in my memory for the years to come, and I think you will be the reason I build myself one of these at some point.
> 
> Links:
> http://autonopedia.org/crafts-and-technology/woodwork/polelathe/
> http://home.vicnet.net.au/~pwguild/a-pole.htm
> http://gallery.nen.gov.uk/asset63490_422-.html
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some inspiration, it sure did inspire me.
> 
> Best thoughts,
> Mads


Thanks for sharing your side tour with us Mads… 
The Weather and Country looked picture-perfect!
Love Ron's Lathe!


----------



## WayneC

mafe said:


> *Bungee lathe spinning in Scotland - visiting Ronnie*
> 
> *Visiting Ronnie*
> Bungee lathe spinning in Scotland
> 
> While I was visiting our LJ friend Jamie in Scotland, I had the luck to be invited to his friend Ronnie's house.
> More exactly his wonderful little garden behind the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the view from Ron's house, beautiful surroundings in Scotland.
> Trust me, the grass really is greener there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are Ron's bungee lathe, in the little garden behind his house.
> How cool is that!
> Ronnie has a wonderful relaxed approach, KISS principe; Keep It Simple Stupid.
> And so his lathe is a made from bits and pieces, that he got from around.
> This gives it a really cool rustic look, which I like a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here from my little sketchbook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The poppets are really simple build up, the rests are a part of the construction, rather than a add on and held by wedges.
> The iron centers are just screwed in, in a hole a bit smaller than the threaded rod.
> The tightener a bend piece of iron welded to the threaded rod.
> Here is my first go on the late (with a wee help from Ron - thank you).
> Ron wanted a saw holder for the lathe, so this was a perfect fist project.
> 
> Here a video of Ronnie is showing how to do it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the fixed center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the other one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tool rest is a simple piece of wood resting on the poppet's shoulders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like so.
> I love the simplicity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the foot part (don't know the name).
> A base and two hinges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mallet for the wedges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron's wonderful tool tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of Ron's homemade saws.
> The one that needed a place to hang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron's go on a shaving horse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The man in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A block for chopping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here all is simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And up went the hangers for the saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first turnings on a pole lathe.
> 
> Here a video where I am using the lathe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next project was this strange shape…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My go on a mug, got this idea as I stood by the lathe.
> The rest of the mug was made later and can be seen in this post:
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/89610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we will leave Ron here, in his wonderful little garden, look at the field behind - what a place to go and relax after work, I'm jealous in the most wonderful way.
> 
> Thank you Ron for a wonderful day, for passing your knowledge to me and for keeping the coffee streaming when I was there. It will be a sweet day in my memory for the years to come, and I think you will be the reason I build myself one of these at some point.
> 
> Links:
> http://autonopedia.org/crafts-and-technology/woodwork/polelathe/
> http://home.vicnet.net.au/~pwguild/a-pole.htm
> http://gallery.nen.gov.uk/asset63490_422-.html
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some inspiration, it sure did inspire me.
> 
> Best thoughts,
> Mads


Looks like a wonderful day.


----------



## tsangell

mafe said:


> *Bungee lathe spinning in Scotland - visiting Ronnie*
> 
> *Visiting Ronnie*
> Bungee lathe spinning in Scotland
> 
> While I was visiting our LJ friend Jamie in Scotland, I had the luck to be invited to his friend Ronnie's house.
> More exactly his wonderful little garden behind the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the view from Ron's house, beautiful surroundings in Scotland.
> Trust me, the grass really is greener there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are Ron's bungee lathe, in the little garden behind his house.
> How cool is that!
> Ronnie has a wonderful relaxed approach, KISS principe; Keep It Simple Stupid.
> And so his lathe is a made from bits and pieces, that he got from around.
> This gives it a really cool rustic look, which I like a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here from my little sketchbook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The poppets are really simple build up, the rests are a part of the construction, rather than a add on and held by wedges.
> The iron centers are just screwed in, in a hole a bit smaller than the threaded rod.
> The tightener a bend piece of iron welded to the threaded rod.
> Here is my first go on the late (with a wee help from Ron - thank you).
> Ron wanted a saw holder for the lathe, so this was a perfect fist project.
> 
> Here a video of Ronnie is showing how to do it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the fixed center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the other one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tool rest is a simple piece of wood resting on the poppet's shoulders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like so.
> I love the simplicity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the foot part (don't know the name).
> A base and two hinges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mallet for the wedges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron's wonderful tool tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of Ron's homemade saws.
> The one that needed a place to hang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron's go on a shaving horse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The man in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A block for chopping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here all is simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And up went the hangers for the saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first turnings on a pole lathe.
> 
> Here a video where I am using the lathe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next project was this strange shape…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My go on a mug, got this idea as I stood by the lathe.
> The rest of the mug was made later and can be seen in this post:
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/89610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we will leave Ron here, in his wonderful little garden, look at the field behind - what a place to go and relax after work, I'm jealous in the most wonderful way.
> 
> Thank you Ron for a wonderful day, for passing your knowledge to me and for keeping the coffee streaming when I was there. It will be a sweet day in my memory for the years to come, and I think you will be the reason I build myself one of these at some point.
> 
> Links:
> http://autonopedia.org/crafts-and-technology/woodwork/polelathe/
> http://home.vicnet.net.au/~pwguild/a-pole.htm
> http://gallery.nen.gov.uk/asset63490_422-.html
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some inspiration, it sure did inspire me.
> 
> Best thoughts,
> Mads


The "foot part" would be the treadle.

Looks like a lovely day!


----------



## donwilwol

mafe said:


> *Bungee lathe spinning in Scotland - visiting Ronnie*
> 
> *Visiting Ronnie*
> Bungee lathe spinning in Scotland
> 
> While I was visiting our LJ friend Jamie in Scotland, I had the luck to be invited to his friend Ronnie's house.
> More exactly his wonderful little garden behind the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the view from Ron's house, beautiful surroundings in Scotland.
> Trust me, the grass really is greener there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are Ron's bungee lathe, in the little garden behind his house.
> How cool is that!
> Ronnie has a wonderful relaxed approach, KISS principe; Keep It Simple Stupid.
> And so his lathe is a made from bits and pieces, that he got from around.
> This gives it a really cool rustic look, which I like a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here from my little sketchbook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The poppets are really simple build up, the rests are a part of the construction, rather than a add on and held by wedges.
> The iron centers are just screwed in, in a hole a bit smaller than the threaded rod.
> The tightener a bend piece of iron welded to the threaded rod.
> Here is my first go on the late (with a wee help from Ron - thank you).
> Ron wanted a saw holder for the lathe, so this was a perfect fist project.
> 
> Here a video of Ronnie is showing how to do it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the fixed center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the other one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tool rest is a simple piece of wood resting on the poppet's shoulders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like so.
> I love the simplicity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the foot part (don't know the name).
> A base and two hinges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mallet for the wedges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron's wonderful tool tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of Ron's homemade saws.
> The one that needed a place to hang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron's go on a shaving horse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The man in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A block for chopping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here all is simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And up went the hangers for the saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first turnings on a pole lathe.
> 
> Here a video where I am using the lathe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next project was this strange shape…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My go on a mug, got this idea as I stood by the lathe.
> The rest of the mug was made later and can be seen in this post:
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/89610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we will leave Ron here, in his wonderful little garden, look at the field behind - what a place to go and relax after work, I'm jealous in the most wonderful way.
> 
> Thank you Ron for a wonderful day, for passing your knowledge to me and for keeping the coffee streaming when I was there. It will be a sweet day in my memory for the years to come, and I think you will be the reason I build myself one of these at some point.
> 
> Links:
> http://autonopedia.org/crafts-and-technology/woodwork/polelathe/
> http://home.vicnet.net.au/~pwguild/a-pole.htm
> http://gallery.nen.gov.uk/asset63490_422-.html
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some inspiration, it sure did inspire me.
> 
> Best thoughts,
> Mads


ok, my first post seemed to have gone the black internet hole.

This is really cool Mads. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## peteg

mafe said:


> *Bungee lathe spinning in Scotland - visiting Ronnie*
> 
> *Visiting Ronnie*
> Bungee lathe spinning in Scotland
> 
> While I was visiting our LJ friend Jamie in Scotland, I had the luck to be invited to his friend Ronnie's house.
> More exactly his wonderful little garden behind the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the view from Ron's house, beautiful surroundings in Scotland.
> Trust me, the grass really is greener there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are Ron's bungee lathe, in the little garden behind his house.
> How cool is that!
> Ronnie has a wonderful relaxed approach, KISS principe; Keep It Simple Stupid.
> And so his lathe is a made from bits and pieces, that he got from around.
> This gives it a really cool rustic look, which I like a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here from my little sketchbook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The poppets are really simple build up, the rests are a part of the construction, rather than a add on and held by wedges.
> The iron centers are just screwed in, in a hole a bit smaller than the threaded rod.
> The tightener a bend piece of iron welded to the threaded rod.
> Here is my first go on the late (with a wee help from Ron - thank you).
> Ron wanted a saw holder for the lathe, so this was a perfect fist project.
> 
> Here a video of Ronnie is showing how to do it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the fixed center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the other one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tool rest is a simple piece of wood resting on the poppet's shoulders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like so.
> I love the simplicity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the foot part (don't know the name).
> A base and two hinges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mallet for the wedges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron's wonderful tool tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of Ron's homemade saws.
> The one that needed a place to hang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron's go on a shaving horse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The man in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A block for chopping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here all is simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And up went the hangers for the saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first turnings on a pole lathe.
> 
> Here a video where I am using the lathe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next project was this strange shape…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My go on a mug, got this idea as I stood by the lathe.
> The rest of the mug was made later and can be seen in this post:
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/89610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we will leave Ron here, in his wonderful little garden, look at the field behind - what a place to go and relax after work, I'm jealous in the most wonderful way.
> 
> Thank you Ron for a wonderful day, for passing your knowledge to me and for keeping the coffee streaming when I was there. It will be a sweet day in my memory for the years to come, and I think you will be the reason I build myself one of these at some point.
> 
> Links:
> http://autonopedia.org/crafts-and-technology/woodwork/polelathe/
> http://home.vicnet.net.au/~pwguild/a-pole.htm
> http://gallery.nen.gov.uk/asset63490_422-.html
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some inspiration, it sure did inspire me.
> 
> Best thoughts,
> Mads


I guess you would never see Ronnie stuck or without a solution for any problem, a man for all seasons
thanks for sharing your journey, days like this remain with you forever 
Pete


----------



## Loren

mafe said:


> *Bungee lathe spinning in Scotland - visiting Ronnie*
> 
> *Visiting Ronnie*
> Bungee lathe spinning in Scotland
> 
> While I was visiting our LJ friend Jamie in Scotland, I had the luck to be invited to his friend Ronnie's house.
> More exactly his wonderful little garden behind the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the view from Ron's house, beautiful surroundings in Scotland.
> Trust me, the grass really is greener there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are Ron's bungee lathe, in the little garden behind his house.
> How cool is that!
> Ronnie has a wonderful relaxed approach, KISS principe; Keep It Simple Stupid.
> And so his lathe is a made from bits and pieces, that he got from around.
> This gives it a really cool rustic look, which I like a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here from my little sketchbook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The poppets are really simple build up, the rests are a part of the construction, rather than a add on and held by wedges.
> The iron centers are just screwed in, in a hole a bit smaller than the threaded rod.
> The tightener a bend piece of iron welded to the threaded rod.
> Here is my first go on the late (with a wee help from Ron - thank you).
> Ron wanted a saw holder for the lathe, so this was a perfect fist project.
> 
> Here a video of Ronnie is showing how to do it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the fixed center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the other one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tool rest is a simple piece of wood resting on the poppet's shoulders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like so.
> I love the simplicity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the foot part (don't know the name).
> A base and two hinges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mallet for the wedges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron's wonderful tool tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of Ron's homemade saws.
> The one that needed a place to hang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron's go on a shaving horse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The man in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A block for chopping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here all is simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And up went the hangers for the saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first turnings on a pole lathe.
> 
> Here a video where I am using the lathe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next project was this strange shape…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My go on a mug, got this idea as I stood by the lathe.
> The rest of the mug was made later and can be seen in this post:
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/89610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we will leave Ron here, in his wonderful little garden, look at the field behind - what a place to go and relax after work, I'm jealous in the most wonderful way.
> 
> Thank you Ron for a wonderful day, for passing your knowledge to me and for keeping the coffee streaming when I was there. It will be a sweet day in my memory for the years to come, and I think you will be the reason I build myself one of these at some point.
> 
> Links:
> http://autonopedia.org/crafts-and-technology/woodwork/polelathe/
> http://home.vicnet.net.au/~pwguild/a-pole.htm
> http://gallery.nen.gov.uk/asset63490_422-.html
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some inspiration, it sure did inspire me.
> 
> Best thoughts,
> Mads


Nice stuff.


----------



## Tim457

mafe said:


> *Bungee lathe spinning in Scotland - visiting Ronnie*
> 
> *Visiting Ronnie*
> Bungee lathe spinning in Scotland
> 
> While I was visiting our LJ friend Jamie in Scotland, I had the luck to be invited to his friend Ronnie's house.
> More exactly his wonderful little garden behind the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the view from Ron's house, beautiful surroundings in Scotland.
> Trust me, the grass really is greener there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are Ron's bungee lathe, in the little garden behind his house.
> How cool is that!
> Ronnie has a wonderful relaxed approach, KISS principe; Keep It Simple Stupid.
> And so his lathe is a made from bits and pieces, that he got from around.
> This gives it a really cool rustic look, which I like a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here from my little sketchbook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The poppets are really simple build up, the rests are a part of the construction, rather than a add on and held by wedges.
> The iron centers are just screwed in, in a hole a bit smaller than the threaded rod.
> The tightener a bend piece of iron welded to the threaded rod.
> Here is my first go on the late (with a wee help from Ron - thank you).
> Ron wanted a saw holder for the lathe, so this was a perfect fist project.
> 
> Here a video of Ronnie is showing how to do it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the fixed center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the other one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tool rest is a simple piece of wood resting on the poppet's shoulders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like so.
> I love the simplicity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the foot part (don't know the name).
> A base and two hinges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mallet for the wedges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron's wonderful tool tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of Ron's homemade saws.
> The one that needed a place to hang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron's go on a shaving horse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The man in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A block for chopping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here all is simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And up went the hangers for the saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first turnings on a pole lathe.
> 
> Here a video where I am using the lathe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next project was this strange shape…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My go on a mug, got this idea as I stood by the lathe.
> The rest of the mug was made later and can be seen in this post:
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/89610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we will leave Ron here, in his wonderful little garden, look at the field behind - what a place to go and relax after work, I'm jealous in the most wonderful way.
> 
> Thank you Ron for a wonderful day, for passing your knowledge to me and for keeping the coffee streaming when I was there. It will be a sweet day in my memory for the years to come, and I think you will be the reason I build myself one of these at some point.
> 
> Links:
> http://autonopedia.org/crafts-and-technology/woodwork/polelathe/
> http://home.vicnet.net.au/~pwguild/a-pole.htm
> http://gallery.nen.gov.uk/asset63490_422-.html
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some inspiration, it sure did inspire me.
> 
> Best thoughts,
> Mads


This is great Mads, thanks for sharing your experience. I like the turned and carved utensils.


----------



## lew

mafe said:


> *Bungee lathe spinning in Scotland - visiting Ronnie*
> 
> *Visiting Ronnie*
> Bungee lathe spinning in Scotland
> 
> While I was visiting our LJ friend Jamie in Scotland, I had the luck to be invited to his friend Ronnie's house.
> More exactly his wonderful little garden behind the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the view from Ron's house, beautiful surroundings in Scotland.
> Trust me, the grass really is greener there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are Ron's bungee lathe, in the little garden behind his house.
> How cool is that!
> Ronnie has a wonderful relaxed approach, KISS principe; Keep It Simple Stupid.
> And so his lathe is a made from bits and pieces, that he got from around.
> This gives it a really cool rustic look, which I like a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here from my little sketchbook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The poppets are really simple build up, the rests are a part of the construction, rather than a add on and held by wedges.
> The iron centers are just screwed in, in a hole a bit smaller than the threaded rod.
> The tightener a bend piece of iron welded to the threaded rod.
> Here is my first go on the late (with a wee help from Ron - thank you).
> Ron wanted a saw holder for the lathe, so this was a perfect fist project.
> 
> Here a video of Ronnie is showing how to do it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the fixed center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the other one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tool rest is a simple piece of wood resting on the poppet's shoulders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like so.
> I love the simplicity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the foot part (don't know the name).
> A base and two hinges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mallet for the wedges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron's wonderful tool tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of Ron's homemade saws.
> The one that needed a place to hang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron's go on a shaving horse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The man in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A block for chopping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here all is simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And up went the hangers for the saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first turnings on a pole lathe.
> 
> Here a video where I am using the lathe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next project was this strange shape…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My go on a mug, got this idea as I stood by the lathe.
> The rest of the mug was made later and can be seen in this post:
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/89610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we will leave Ron here, in his wonderful little garden, look at the field behind - what a place to go and relax after work, I'm jealous in the most wonderful way.
> 
> Thank you Ron for a wonderful day, for passing your knowledge to me and for keeping the coffee streaming when I was there. It will be a sweet day in my memory for the years to come, and I think you will be the reason I build myself one of these at some point.
> 
> Links:
> http://autonopedia.org/crafts-and-technology/woodwork/polelathe/
> http://home.vicnet.net.au/~pwguild/a-pole.htm
> http://gallery.nen.gov.uk/asset63490_422-.html
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some inspiration, it sure did inspire me.
> 
> Best thoughts,
> Mads


This has to be a most satisfying way to live!


----------



## Schwieb

mafe said:


> *Bungee lathe spinning in Scotland - visiting Ronnie*
> 
> *Visiting Ronnie*
> Bungee lathe spinning in Scotland
> 
> While I was visiting our LJ friend Jamie in Scotland, I had the luck to be invited to his friend Ronnie's house.
> More exactly his wonderful little garden behind the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the view from Ron's house, beautiful surroundings in Scotland.
> Trust me, the grass really is greener there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are Ron's bungee lathe, in the little garden behind his house.
> How cool is that!
> Ronnie has a wonderful relaxed approach, KISS principe; Keep It Simple Stupid.
> And so his lathe is a made from bits and pieces, that he got from around.
> This gives it a really cool rustic look, which I like a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here from my little sketchbook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The poppets are really simple build up, the rests are a part of the construction, rather than a add on and held by wedges.
> The iron centers are just screwed in, in a hole a bit smaller than the threaded rod.
> The tightener a bend piece of iron welded to the threaded rod.
> Here is my first go on the late (with a wee help from Ron - thank you).
> Ron wanted a saw holder for the lathe, so this was a perfect fist project.
> 
> Here a video of Ronnie is showing how to do it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the fixed center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the other one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tool rest is a simple piece of wood resting on the poppet's shoulders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like so.
> I love the simplicity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the foot part (don't know the name).
> A base and two hinges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mallet for the wedges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron's wonderful tool tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of Ron's homemade saws.
> The one that needed a place to hang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron's go on a shaving horse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The man in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A block for chopping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here all is simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And up went the hangers for the saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first turnings on a pole lathe.
> 
> Here a video where I am using the lathe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next project was this strange shape…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My go on a mug, got this idea as I stood by the lathe.
> The rest of the mug was made later and can be seen in this post:
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/89610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we will leave Ron here, in his wonderful little garden, look at the field behind - what a place to go and relax after work, I'm jealous in the most wonderful way.
> 
> Thank you Ron for a wonderful day, for passing your knowledge to me and for keeping the coffee streaming when I was there. It will be a sweet day in my memory for the years to come, and I think you will be the reason I build myself one of these at some point.
> 
> Links:
> http://autonopedia.org/crafts-and-technology/woodwork/polelathe/
> http://home.vicnet.net.au/~pwguild/a-pole.htm
> http://gallery.nen.gov.uk/asset63490_422-.html
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some inspiration, it sure did inspire me.
> 
> Best thoughts,
> Mads


I think I will stick with my new Robust Lathe, even though I do admire " traditional technology". It is good that there are individuals that keep touch with the basic ways of doing our work.


----------



## Jim Jakosh

mafe said:


> *Bungee lathe spinning in Scotland - visiting Ronnie*
> 
> *Visiting Ronnie*
> Bungee lathe spinning in Scotland
> 
> While I was visiting our LJ friend Jamie in Scotland, I had the luck to be invited to his friend Ronnie's house.
> More exactly his wonderful little garden behind the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the view from Ron's house, beautiful surroundings in Scotland.
> Trust me, the grass really is greener there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are Ron's bungee lathe, in the little garden behind his house.
> How cool is that!
> Ronnie has a wonderful relaxed approach, KISS principe; Keep It Simple Stupid.
> And so his lathe is a made from bits and pieces, that he got from around.
> This gives it a really cool rustic look, which I like a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here from my little sketchbook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The poppets are really simple build up, the rests are a part of the construction, rather than a add on and held by wedges.
> The iron centers are just screwed in, in a hole a bit smaller than the threaded rod.
> The tightener a bend piece of iron welded to the threaded rod.
> Here is my first go on the late (with a wee help from Ron - thank you).
> Ron wanted a saw holder for the lathe, so this was a perfect fist project.
> 
> Here a video of Ronnie is showing how to do it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the fixed center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the other one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tool rest is a simple piece of wood resting on the poppet's shoulders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like so.
> I love the simplicity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the foot part (don't know the name).
> A base and two hinges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mallet for the wedges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron's wonderful tool tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of Ron's homemade saws.
> The one that needed a place to hang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron's go on a shaving horse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The man in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A block for chopping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here all is simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And up went the hangers for the saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first turnings on a pole lathe.
> 
> Here a video where I am using the lathe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next project was this strange shape…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My go on a mug, got this idea as I stood by the lathe.
> The rest of the mug was made later and can be seen in this post:
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/89610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we will leave Ron here, in his wonderful little garden, look at the field behind - what a place to go and relax after work, I'm jealous in the most wonderful way.
> 
> Thank you Ron for a wonderful day, for passing your knowledge to me and for keeping the coffee streaming when I was there. It will be a sweet day in my memory for the years to come, and I think you will be the reason I build myself one of these at some point.
> 
> Links:
> http://autonopedia.org/crafts-and-technology/woodwork/polelathe/
> http://home.vicnet.net.au/~pwguild/a-pole.htm
> http://gallery.nen.gov.uk/asset63490_422-.html
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some inspiration, it sure did inspire me.
> 
> Best thoughts,
> Mads


Thanks for sharing what you found in the countryside for woodworking. Man is so creative in his ways of ding things . necessity is the Mother of invention!!!!!!!!!!!!
cheers, JIm


----------



## stefang

mafe said:


> *Bungee lathe spinning in Scotland - visiting Ronnie*
> 
> *Visiting Ronnie*
> Bungee lathe spinning in Scotland
> 
> While I was visiting our LJ friend Jamie in Scotland, I had the luck to be invited to his friend Ronnie's house.
> More exactly his wonderful little garden behind the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the view from Ron's house, beautiful surroundings in Scotland.
> Trust me, the grass really is greener there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are Ron's bungee lathe, in the little garden behind his house.
> How cool is that!
> Ronnie has a wonderful relaxed approach, KISS principe; Keep It Simple Stupid.
> And so his lathe is a made from bits and pieces, that he got from around.
> This gives it a really cool rustic look, which I like a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here from my little sketchbook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The poppets are really simple build up, the rests are a part of the construction, rather than a add on and held by wedges.
> The iron centers are just screwed in, in a hole a bit smaller than the threaded rod.
> The tightener a bend piece of iron welded to the threaded rod.
> Here is my first go on the late (with a wee help from Ron - thank you).
> Ron wanted a saw holder for the lathe, so this was a perfect fist project.
> 
> Here a video of Ronnie is showing how to do it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the fixed center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the other one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tool rest is a simple piece of wood resting on the poppet's shoulders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like so.
> I love the simplicity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the foot part (don't know the name).
> A base and two hinges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mallet for the wedges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron's wonderful tool tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of Ron's homemade saws.
> The one that needed a place to hang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron's go on a shaving horse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The man in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A block for chopping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here all is simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And up went the hangers for the saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first turnings on a pole lathe.
> 
> Here a video where I am using the lathe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next project was this strange shape…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My go on a mug, got this idea as I stood by the lathe.
> The rest of the mug was made later and can be seen in this post:
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/89610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we will leave Ron here, in his wonderful little garden, look at the field behind - what a place to go and relax after work, I'm jealous in the most wonderful way.
> 
> Thank you Ron for a wonderful day, for passing your knowledge to me and for keeping the coffee streaming when I was there. It will be a sweet day in my memory for the years to come, and I think you will be the reason I build myself one of these at some point.
> 
> Links:
> http://autonopedia.org/crafts-and-technology/woodwork/polelathe/
> http://home.vicnet.net.au/~pwguild/a-pole.htm
> http://gallery.nen.gov.uk/asset63490_422-.html
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some inspiration, it sure did inspire me.
> 
> Best thoughts,
> Mads


Always great to see people making things with simple tools. It can be quite a free feeling to get away from the need for electricity. I have always wanted to make a pole lathe or bow lathe, but I don't have a place for one indoors or out. Thanks for sharing this with us Mads. You had quite a woodworking adventure while visiting Scotland. I worked in Scotland and traveled around there quite a bit too. I have nothing but fond memories of the time I spent there.


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Bungee lathe spinning in Scotland - visiting Ronnie*
> 
> *Visiting Ronnie*
> Bungee lathe spinning in Scotland
> 
> While I was visiting our LJ friend Jamie in Scotland, I had the luck to be invited to his friend Ronnie's house.
> More exactly his wonderful little garden behind the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the view from Ron's house, beautiful surroundings in Scotland.
> Trust me, the grass really is greener there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are Ron's bungee lathe, in the little garden behind his house.
> How cool is that!
> Ronnie has a wonderful relaxed approach, KISS principe; Keep It Simple Stupid.
> And so his lathe is a made from bits and pieces, that he got from around.
> This gives it a really cool rustic look, which I like a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here from my little sketchbook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The poppets are really simple build up, the rests are a part of the construction, rather than a add on and held by wedges.
> The iron centers are just screwed in, in a hole a bit smaller than the threaded rod.
> The tightener a bend piece of iron welded to the threaded rod.
> Here is my first go on the late (with a wee help from Ron - thank you).
> Ron wanted a saw holder for the lathe, so this was a perfect fist project.
> 
> Here a video of Ronnie is showing how to do it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the fixed center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the other one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tool rest is a simple piece of wood resting on the poppet's shoulders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like so.
> I love the simplicity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the foot part (don't know the name).
> A base and two hinges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mallet for the wedges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron's wonderful tool tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of Ron's homemade saws.
> The one that needed a place to hang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron's go on a shaving horse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The man in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A block for chopping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here all is simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And up went the hangers for the saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first turnings on a pole lathe.
> 
> Here a video where I am using the lathe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next project was this strange shape…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My go on a mug, got this idea as I stood by the lathe.
> The rest of the mug was made later and can be seen in this post:
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/89610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we will leave Ron here, in his wonderful little garden, look at the field behind - what a place to go and relax after work, I'm jealous in the most wonderful way.
> 
> Thank you Ron for a wonderful day, for passing your knowledge to me and for keeping the coffee streaming when I was there. It will be a sweet day in my memory for the years to come, and I think you will be the reason I build myself one of these at some point.
> 
> Links:
> http://autonopedia.org/crafts-and-technology/woodwork/polelathe/
> http://home.vicnet.net.au/~pwguild/a-pole.htm
> http://gallery.nen.gov.uk/asset63490_422-.html
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some inspiration, it sure did inspire me.
> 
> Best thoughts,
> Mads


Hi ho,
Mike, yes it is really a way of freedom that opens up for our eyes. 
Jim, re-invention, but I feel this is happening all over the Western world now, the old values, more basic ways are slowly finding back as we become aware of how empty the life of growth is. (Why is it I always want to share this hope with you)?
Ken, I also have to stick to my motor lathe, but this gave a so different feel, it touched the roots. Yes, so wonderful that there keep being people that look back as well as ahead.
Lew, lets buy a island. ;-)
Tim and Loren, smiles thank you.
Pete, yes he is one of those, not too many questions, just do it!
Don, I experience this also, the black web hole…
tsangell, thank you.
Wayne, so wonderful!
littlecope, I will be high for a long time after this trip.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Kentuk55

mafe said:


> *Bungee lathe spinning in Scotland - visiting Ronnie*
> 
> *Visiting Ronnie*
> Bungee lathe spinning in Scotland
> 
> While I was visiting our LJ friend Jamie in Scotland, I had the luck to be invited to his friend Ronnie's house.
> More exactly his wonderful little garden behind the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the view from Ron's house, beautiful surroundings in Scotland.
> Trust me, the grass really is greener there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are Ron's bungee lathe, in the little garden behind his house.
> How cool is that!
> Ronnie has a wonderful relaxed approach, KISS principe; Keep It Simple Stupid.
> And so his lathe is a made from bits and pieces, that he got from around.
> This gives it a really cool rustic look, which I like a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here from my little sketchbook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The poppets are really simple build up, the rests are a part of the construction, rather than a add on and held by wedges.
> The iron centers are just screwed in, in a hole a bit smaller than the threaded rod.
> The tightener a bend piece of iron welded to the threaded rod.
> Here is my first go on the late (with a wee help from Ron - thank you).
> Ron wanted a saw holder for the lathe, so this was a perfect fist project.
> 
> Here a video of Ronnie is showing how to do it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the fixed center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the other one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tool rest is a simple piece of wood resting on the poppet's shoulders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like so.
> I love the simplicity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the foot part (don't know the name).
> A base and two hinges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mallet for the wedges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron's wonderful tool tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of Ron's homemade saws.
> The one that needed a place to hang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron's go on a shaving horse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The man in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A block for chopping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here all is simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And up went the hangers for the saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first turnings on a pole lathe.
> 
> Here a video where I am using the lathe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next project was this strange shape…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My go on a mug, got this idea as I stood by the lathe.
> The rest of the mug was made later and can be seen in this post:
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/89610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we will leave Ron here, in his wonderful little garden, look at the field behind - what a place to go and relax after work, I'm jealous in the most wonderful way.
> 
> Thank you Ron for a wonderful day, for passing your knowledge to me and for keeping the coffee streaming when I was there. It will be a sweet day in my memory for the years to come, and I think you will be the reason I build myself one of these at some point.
> 
> Links:
> http://autonopedia.org/crafts-and-technology/woodwork/polelathe/
> http://home.vicnet.net.au/~pwguild/a-pole.htm
> http://gallery.nen.gov.uk/asset63490_422-.html
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some inspiration, it sure did inspire me.
> 
> Best thoughts,
> Mads


Kool Mads.


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Bungee lathe spinning in Scotland - visiting Ronnie*
> 
> *Visiting Ronnie*
> Bungee lathe spinning in Scotland
> 
> While I was visiting our LJ friend Jamie in Scotland, I had the luck to be invited to his friend Ronnie's house.
> More exactly his wonderful little garden behind the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the view from Ron's house, beautiful surroundings in Scotland.
> Trust me, the grass really is greener there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are Ron's bungee lathe, in the little garden behind his house.
> How cool is that!
> Ronnie has a wonderful relaxed approach, KISS principe; Keep It Simple Stupid.
> And so his lathe is a made from bits and pieces, that he got from around.
> This gives it a really cool rustic look, which I like a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here from my little sketchbook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The poppets are really simple build up, the rests are a part of the construction, rather than a add on and held by wedges.
> The iron centers are just screwed in, in a hole a bit smaller than the threaded rod.
> The tightener a bend piece of iron welded to the threaded rod.
> Here is my first go on the late (with a wee help from Ron - thank you).
> Ron wanted a saw holder for the lathe, so this was a perfect fist project.
> 
> Here a video of Ronnie is showing how to do it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the fixed center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the other one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tool rest is a simple piece of wood resting on the poppet's shoulders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like so.
> I love the simplicity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the foot part (don't know the name).
> A base and two hinges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mallet for the wedges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron's wonderful tool tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of Ron's homemade saws.
> The one that needed a place to hang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron's go on a shaving horse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The man in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A block for chopping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here all is simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And up went the hangers for the saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first turnings on a pole lathe.
> 
> Here a video where I am using the lathe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next project was this strange shape…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My go on a mug, got this idea as I stood by the lathe.
> The rest of the mug was made later and can be seen in this post:
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/89610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we will leave Ron here, in his wonderful little garden, look at the field behind - what a place to go and relax after work, I'm jealous in the most wonderful way.
> 
> Thank you Ron for a wonderful day, for passing your knowledge to me and for keeping the coffee streaming when I was there. It will be a sweet day in my memory for the years to come, and I think you will be the reason I build myself one of these at some point.
> 
> Links:
> http://autonopedia.org/crafts-and-technology/woodwork/polelathe/
> http://home.vicnet.net.au/~pwguild/a-pole.htm
> http://gallery.nen.gov.uk/asset63490_422-.html
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some inspiration, it sure did inspire me.
> 
> Best thoughts,
> Mads


Smiles Roger.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mochoa

mafe said:


> *Bungee lathe spinning in Scotland - visiting Ronnie*
> 
> *Visiting Ronnie*
> Bungee lathe spinning in Scotland
> 
> While I was visiting our LJ friend Jamie in Scotland, I had the luck to be invited to his friend Ronnie's house.
> More exactly his wonderful little garden behind the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the view from Ron's house, beautiful surroundings in Scotland.
> Trust me, the grass really is greener there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are Ron's bungee lathe, in the little garden behind his house.
> How cool is that!
> Ronnie has a wonderful relaxed approach, KISS principe; Keep It Simple Stupid.
> And so his lathe is a made from bits and pieces, that he got from around.
> This gives it a really cool rustic look, which I like a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here from my little sketchbook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The poppets are really simple build up, the rests are a part of the construction, rather than a add on and held by wedges.
> The iron centers are just screwed in, in a hole a bit smaller than the threaded rod.
> The tightener a bend piece of iron welded to the threaded rod.
> Here is my first go on the late (with a wee help from Ron - thank you).
> Ron wanted a saw holder for the lathe, so this was a perfect fist project.
> 
> Here a video of Ronnie is showing how to do it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the fixed center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the other one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tool rest is a simple piece of wood resting on the poppet's shoulders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like so.
> I love the simplicity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the foot part (don't know the name).
> A base and two hinges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mallet for the wedges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron's wonderful tool tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of Ron's homemade saws.
> The one that needed a place to hang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron's go on a shaving horse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The man in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A block for chopping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here all is simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And up went the hangers for the saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first turnings on a pole lathe.
> 
> Here a video where I am using the lathe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next project was this strange shape…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My go on a mug, got this idea as I stood by the lathe.
> The rest of the mug was made later and can be seen in this post:
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/89610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we will leave Ron here, in his wonderful little garden, look at the field behind - what a place to go and relax after work, I'm jealous in the most wonderful way.
> 
> Thank you Ron for a wonderful day, for passing your knowledge to me and for keeping the coffee streaming when I was there. It will be a sweet day in my memory for the years to come, and I think you will be the reason I build myself one of these at some point.
> 
> Links:
> http://autonopedia.org/crafts-and-technology/woodwork/polelathe/
> http://home.vicnet.net.au/~pwguild/a-pole.htm
> http://gallery.nen.gov.uk/asset63490_422-.html
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some inspiration, it sure did inspire me.
> 
> Best thoughts,
> Mads


Very cool Mads. I'd love to have one of those in my backyard.

Obviously your friend Ronnie is in the witness protection program. He does a good job of hiding his face! ;-)


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Bungee lathe spinning in Scotland - visiting Ronnie*
> 
> *Visiting Ronnie*
> Bungee lathe spinning in Scotland
> 
> While I was visiting our LJ friend Jamie in Scotland, I had the luck to be invited to his friend Ronnie's house.
> More exactly his wonderful little garden behind the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the view from Ron's house, beautiful surroundings in Scotland.
> Trust me, the grass really is greener there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are Ron's bungee lathe, in the little garden behind his house.
> How cool is that!
> Ronnie has a wonderful relaxed approach, KISS principe; Keep It Simple Stupid.
> And so his lathe is a made from bits and pieces, that he got from around.
> This gives it a really cool rustic look, which I like a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here from my little sketchbook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The poppets are really simple build up, the rests are a part of the construction, rather than a add on and held by wedges.
> The iron centers are just screwed in, in a hole a bit smaller than the threaded rod.
> The tightener a bend piece of iron welded to the threaded rod.
> Here is my first go on the late (with a wee help from Ron - thank you).
> Ron wanted a saw holder for the lathe, so this was a perfect fist project.
> 
> Here a video of Ronnie is showing how to do it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the fixed center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the other one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tool rest is a simple piece of wood resting on the poppet's shoulders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like so.
> I love the simplicity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the foot part (don't know the name).
> A base and two hinges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mallet for the wedges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron's wonderful tool tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of Ron's homemade saws.
> The one that needed a place to hang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron's go on a shaving horse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The man in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A block for chopping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here all is simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And up went the hangers for the saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first turnings on a pole lathe.
> 
> Here a video where I am using the lathe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next project was this strange shape…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My go on a mug, got this idea as I stood by the lathe.
> The rest of the mug was made later and can be seen in this post:
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/89610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we will leave Ron here, in his wonderful little garden, look at the field behind - what a place to go and relax after work, I'm jealous in the most wonderful way.
> 
> Thank you Ron for a wonderful day, for passing your knowledge to me and for keeping the coffee streaming when I was there. It will be a sweet day in my memory for the years to come, and I think you will be the reason I build myself one of these at some point.
> 
> Links:
> http://autonopedia.org/crafts-and-technology/woodwork/polelathe/
> http://home.vicnet.net.au/~pwguild/a-pole.htm
> http://gallery.nen.gov.uk/asset63490_422-.html
> 
> Hope this blog can bring some inspiration, it sure did inspire me.
> 
> Best thoughts,
> Mads


Laugh, yes I was thinking also it was amazing that I never had his face on any pictures.
Smiles,
Mads


----------



## mafe

*Look what the postman brought - a gift from my friend Jamie in Scotland*

*Look what the postman brought*
a gift from my friend Jamie in Scotland

Some people have all the luck!
Or at least it feels like this.
When I was in Scotland visiting my friend Jamie, I saw a new tool he had bought and thought it looked so cool.
Look what then arrived with the post:









Like Christmas, a pack from Scotland!









And look what was inside; a spoon plane (pull shave) like the one Jamie have.









Beautiful tool and a nice fit in the hand.









Mr. sharpening of course needed to do a little sharpening, first the back.









Like this.









Then the bevel.
As I use a black marker to se what's happening.









So now it is a part of the wood carving tools family and I look forward to try it out on projects in the future.
The only tools I have now that all are in storage.

See more here: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/38894

Dear Jamie, I feel like a spoiled child.
Guess I am.
Being your friend.
Know I truly appreciate it every day.
You are in so many ways a inspiration to me.
A role model.
Thank you.

*The best of my thoughts to you and all the wonderful people around you Jamie,*
Mads


----------



## Jim Jakosh

mafe said:


> *Look what the postman brought - a gift from my friend Jamie in Scotland*
> 
> *Look what the postman brought*
> a gift from my friend Jamie in Scotland
> 
> Some people have all the luck!
> Or at least it feels like this.
> When I was in Scotland visiting my friend Jamie, I saw a new tool he had bought and thought it looked so cool.
> Look what then arrived with the post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Christmas, a pack from Scotland!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look what was inside; a spoon plane (pull shave) like the one Jamie have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful tool and a nice fit in the hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. sharpening of course needed to do a little sharpening, first the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the bevel.
> As I use a black marker to se what's happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now it is a part of the wood carving tools family and I look forward to try it out on projects in the future.
> The only tools I have now that all are in storage.
> 
> See more here: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/38894
> 
> Dear Jamie, I feel like a spoiled child.
> Guess I am.
> Being your friend.
> Know I truly appreciate it every day.
> You are in so many ways a inspiration to me.
> A role model.
> Thank you.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts to you and all the wonderful people around you Jamie,*
> Mads


Wow what a nice gift, mads. 
nice going Jamie. Mads can now make spoons even before the shop is finished!!

That is really cool!!...................Jim


----------



## alba

mafe said:


> *Look what the postman brought - a gift from my friend Jamie in Scotland*
> 
> *Look what the postman brought*
> a gift from my friend Jamie in Scotland
> 
> Some people have all the luck!
> Or at least it feels like this.
> When I was in Scotland visiting my friend Jamie, I saw a new tool he had bought and thought it looked so cool.
> Look what then arrived with the post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Christmas, a pack from Scotland!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look what was inside; a spoon plane (pull shave) like the one Jamie have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful tool and a nice fit in the hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. sharpening of course needed to do a little sharpening, first the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the bevel.
> As I use a black marker to se what's happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now it is a part of the wood carving tools family and I look forward to try it out on projects in the future.
> The only tools I have now that all are in storage.
> 
> See more here: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/38894
> 
> Dear Jamie, I feel like a spoiled child.
> Guess I am.
> Being your friend.
> Know I truly appreciate it every day.
> You are in so many ways a inspiration to me.
> A role model.
> Thank you.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts to you and all the wonderful people around you Jamie,*
> Mads


Mads I know some wonderful people
I feel privileged to count you as a friend
All the Jolly Rouges say "Haste Ye Back"

Jamie
I have a packet to show as well


----------



## madts

mafe said:


> *Look what the postman brought - a gift from my friend Jamie in Scotland*
> 
> *Look what the postman brought*
> a gift from my friend Jamie in Scotland
> 
> Some people have all the luck!
> Or at least it feels like this.
> When I was in Scotland visiting my friend Jamie, I saw a new tool he had bought and thought it looked so cool.
> Look what then arrived with the post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Christmas, a pack from Scotland!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look what was inside; a spoon plane (pull shave) like the one Jamie have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful tool and a nice fit in the hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. sharpening of course needed to do a little sharpening, first the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the bevel.
> As I use a black marker to se what's happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now it is a part of the wood carving tools family and I look forward to try it out on projects in the future.
> The only tools I have now that all are in storage.
> 
> See more here: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/38894
> 
> Dear Jamie, I feel like a spoiled child.
> Guess I am.
> Being your friend.
> Know I truly appreciate it every day.
> You are in so many ways a inspiration to me.
> A role model.
> Thank you.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts to you and all the wonderful people around you Jamie,*
> Mads


Good on you Mates.


----------



## lew

mafe said:


> *Look what the postman brought - a gift from my friend Jamie in Scotland*
> 
> *Look what the postman brought*
> a gift from my friend Jamie in Scotland
> 
> Some people have all the luck!
> Or at least it feels like this.
> When I was in Scotland visiting my friend Jamie, I saw a new tool he had bought and thought it looked so cool.
> Look what then arrived with the post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Christmas, a pack from Scotland!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look what was inside; a spoon plane (pull shave) like the one Jamie have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful tool and a nice fit in the hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. sharpening of course needed to do a little sharpening, first the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the bevel.
> As I use a black marker to se what's happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now it is a part of the wood carving tools family and I look forward to try it out on projects in the future.
> The only tools I have now that all are in storage.
> 
> See more here: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/38894
> 
> Dear Jamie, I feel like a spoiled child.
> Guess I am.
> Being your friend.
> Know I truly appreciate it every day.
> You are in so many ways a inspiration to me.
> A role model.
> Thank you.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts to you and all the wonderful people around you Jamie,*
> Mads


Santa arrived early this year!!

You have been a very good boy, Mads.


----------



## kenn

mafe said:


> *Look what the postman brought - a gift from my friend Jamie in Scotland*
> 
> *Look what the postman brought*
> a gift from my friend Jamie in Scotland
> 
> Some people have all the luck!
> Or at least it feels like this.
> When I was in Scotland visiting my friend Jamie, I saw a new tool he had bought and thought it looked so cool.
> Look what then arrived with the post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Christmas, a pack from Scotland!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look what was inside; a spoon plane (pull shave) like the one Jamie have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful tool and a nice fit in the hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. sharpening of course needed to do a little sharpening, first the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the bevel.
> As I use a black marker to se what's happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now it is a part of the wood carving tools family and I look forward to try it out on projects in the future.
> The only tools I have now that all are in storage.
> 
> See more here: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/38894
> 
> Dear Jamie, I feel like a spoiled child.
> Guess I am.
> Being your friend.
> Know I truly appreciate it every day.
> You are in so many ways a inspiration to me.
> A role model.
> Thank you.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts to you and all the wonderful people around you Jamie,*
> Mads


My first thought was that Mads has a beard, he doesn't need a razor  Nice package, this is a great community.


----------



## grizzman

mafe said:


> *Look what the postman brought - a gift from my friend Jamie in Scotland*
> 
> *Look what the postman brought*
> a gift from my friend Jamie in Scotland
> 
> Some people have all the luck!
> Or at least it feels like this.
> When I was in Scotland visiting my friend Jamie, I saw a new tool he had bought and thought it looked so cool.
> Look what then arrived with the post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Christmas, a pack from Scotland!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look what was inside; a spoon plane (pull shave) like the one Jamie have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful tool and a nice fit in the hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. sharpening of course needed to do a little sharpening, first the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the bevel.
> As I use a black marker to se what's happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now it is a part of the wood carving tools family and I look forward to try it out on projects in the future.
> The only tools I have now that all are in storage.
> 
> See more here: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/38894
> 
> Dear Jamie, I feel like a spoiled child.
> Guess I am.
> Being your friend.
> Know I truly appreciate it every day.
> You are in so many ways a inspiration to me.
> A role model.
> Thank you.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts to you and all the wonderful people around you Jamie,*
> Mads


its always so wonderful to have such wonderful friends who send wonderful tools, your both great guys, have a great time using it mads….


----------



## Kentuk55

mafe said:


> *Look what the postman brought - a gift from my friend Jamie in Scotland*
> 
> *Look what the postman brought*
> a gift from my friend Jamie in Scotland
> 
> Some people have all the luck!
> Or at least it feels like this.
> When I was in Scotland visiting my friend Jamie, I saw a new tool he had bought and thought it looked so cool.
> Look what then arrived with the post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Christmas, a pack from Scotland!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look what was inside; a spoon plane (pull shave) like the one Jamie have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful tool and a nice fit in the hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. sharpening of course needed to do a little sharpening, first the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the bevel.
> As I use a black marker to se what's happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now it is a part of the wood carving tools family and I look forward to try it out on projects in the future.
> The only tools I have now that all are in storage.
> 
> See more here: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/38894
> 
> Dear Jamie, I feel like a spoiled child.
> Guess I am.
> Being your friend.
> Know I truly appreciate it every day.
> You are in so many ways a inspiration to me.
> A role model.
> Thank you.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts to you and all the wonderful people around you Jamie,*
> Mads


Christmas did come early. Nice


----------



## kiefer

mafe said:


> *Look what the postman brought - a gift from my friend Jamie in Scotland*
> 
> *Look what the postman brought*
> a gift from my friend Jamie in Scotland
> 
> Some people have all the luck!
> Or at least it feels like this.
> When I was in Scotland visiting my friend Jamie, I saw a new tool he had bought and thought it looked so cool.
> Look what then arrived with the post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Christmas, a pack from Scotland!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look what was inside; a spoon plane (pull shave) like the one Jamie have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful tool and a nice fit in the hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. sharpening of course needed to do a little sharpening, first the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the bevel.
> As I use a black marker to se what's happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now it is a part of the wood carving tools family and I look forward to try it out on projects in the future.
> The only tools I have now that all are in storage.
> 
> See more here: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/38894
> 
> Dear Jamie, I feel like a spoiled child.
> Guess I am.
> Being your friend.
> Know I truly appreciate it every day.
> You are in so many ways a inspiration to me.
> A role model.
> Thank you.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts to you and all the wonderful people around you Jamie,*
> Mads


Merry Christmas my friend and yes you are a lucky man to have friends like that .


----------



## lanwater

mafe said:


> *Look what the postman brought - a gift from my friend Jamie in Scotland*
> 
> *Look what the postman brought*
> a gift from my friend Jamie in Scotland
> 
> Some people have all the luck!
> Or at least it feels like this.
> When I was in Scotland visiting my friend Jamie, I saw a new tool he had bought and thought it looked so cool.
> Look what then arrived with the post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Christmas, a pack from Scotland!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look what was inside; a spoon plane (pull shave) like the one Jamie have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful tool and a nice fit in the hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. sharpening of course needed to do a little sharpening, first the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the bevel.
> As I use a black marker to se what's happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now it is a part of the wood carving tools family and I look forward to try it out on projects in the future.
> The only tools I have now that all are in storage.
> 
> See more here: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/38894
> 
> Dear Jamie, I feel like a spoiled child.
> Guess I am.
> Being your friend.
> Know I truly appreciate it every day.
> You are in so many ways a inspiration to me.
> A role model.
> Thank you.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts to you and all the wonderful people around you Jamie,*
> Mads


That's wonderful Mads. 
It's a great spoon plane.

Jamie made us all smile. Thanks Jamie!


----------



## bobasaurus

mafe said:


> *Look what the postman brought - a gift from my friend Jamie in Scotland*
> 
> *Look what the postman brought*
> a gift from my friend Jamie in Scotland
> 
> Some people have all the luck!
> Or at least it feels like this.
> When I was in Scotland visiting my friend Jamie, I saw a new tool he had bought and thought it looked so cool.
> Look what then arrived with the post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Christmas, a pack from Scotland!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look what was inside; a spoon plane (pull shave) like the one Jamie have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful tool and a nice fit in the hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. sharpening of course needed to do a little sharpening, first the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the bevel.
> As I use a black marker to se what's happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now it is a part of the wood carving tools family and I look forward to try it out on projects in the future.
> The only tools I have now that all are in storage.
> 
> See more here: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/38894
> 
> Dear Jamie, I feel like a spoiled child.
> Guess I am.
> Being your friend.
> Know I truly appreciate it every day.
> You are in so many ways a inspiration to me.
> A role model.
> Thank you.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts to you and all the wonderful people around you Jamie,*
> Mads


Wow, I've never seen a spoon shave before and suddenly I want one for myself. I know you will put it to good use.


----------



## stefang

mafe said:


> *Look what the postman brought - a gift from my friend Jamie in Scotland*
> 
> *Look what the postman brought*
> a gift from my friend Jamie in Scotland
> 
> Some people have all the luck!
> Or at least it feels like this.
> When I was in Scotland visiting my friend Jamie, I saw a new tool he had bought and thought it looked so cool.
> Look what then arrived with the post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Christmas, a pack from Scotland!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look what was inside; a spoon plane (pull shave) like the one Jamie have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful tool and a nice fit in the hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. sharpening of course needed to do a little sharpening, first the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the bevel.
> As I use a black marker to se what's happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now it is a part of the wood carving tools family and I look forward to try it out on projects in the future.
> The only tools I have now that all are in storage.
> 
> See more here: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/38894
> 
> Dear Jamie, I feel like a spoiled child.
> Guess I am.
> Being your friend.
> Know I truly appreciate it every day.
> You are in so many ways a inspiration to me.
> A role model.
> Thank you.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts to you and all the wonderful people around you Jamie,*
> Mads


What a great gift and what a great friend!


----------



## jjw5858

mafe said:


> *Look what the postman brought - a gift from my friend Jamie in Scotland*
> 
> *Look what the postman brought*
> a gift from my friend Jamie in Scotland
> 
> Some people have all the luck!
> Or at least it feels like this.
> When I was in Scotland visiting my friend Jamie, I saw a new tool he had bought and thought it looked so cool.
> Look what then arrived with the post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Christmas, a pack from Scotland!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look what was inside; a spoon plane (pull shave) like the one Jamie have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful tool and a nice fit in the hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. sharpening of course needed to do a little sharpening, first the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the bevel.
> As I use a black marker to se what's happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now it is a part of the wood carving tools family and I look forward to try it out on projects in the future.
> The only tools I have now that all are in storage.
> 
> See more here: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/38894
> 
> Dear Jamie, I feel like a spoiled child.
> Guess I am.
> Being your friend.
> Know I truly appreciate it every day.
> You are in so many ways a inspiration to me.
> A role model.
> Thank you.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts to you and all the wonderful people around you Jamie,*
> Mads


Awesome Mads, wonderful gifts between great friends. That spoon shave looks really cool, best of luck with all of the tools, I am sure you will make some terrific things with them!


----------



## jusfine

mafe said:


> *Look what the postman brought - a gift from my friend Jamie in Scotland*
> 
> *Look what the postman brought*
> a gift from my friend Jamie in Scotland
> 
> Some people have all the luck!
> Or at least it feels like this.
> When I was in Scotland visiting my friend Jamie, I saw a new tool he had bought and thought it looked so cool.
> Look what then arrived with the post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Christmas, a pack from Scotland!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look what was inside; a spoon plane (pull shave) like the one Jamie have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful tool and a nice fit in the hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. sharpening of course needed to do a little sharpening, first the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the bevel.
> As I use a black marker to se what's happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now it is a part of the wood carving tools family and I look forward to try it out on projects in the future.
> The only tools I have now that all are in storage.
> 
> See more here: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/38894
> 
> Dear Jamie, I feel like a spoiled child.
> Guess I am.
> Being your friend.
> Know I truly appreciate it every day.
> You are in so many ways a inspiration to me.
> A role model.
> Thank you.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts to you and all the wonderful people around you Jamie,*
> Mads


That is a great gift!!

Merry Christmas my friend!

I hope you are keeping warm…


----------



## Woodfix

mafe said:


> *Look what the postman brought - a gift from my friend Jamie in Scotland*
> 
> *Look what the postman brought*
> a gift from my friend Jamie in Scotland
> 
> Some people have all the luck!
> Or at least it feels like this.
> When I was in Scotland visiting my friend Jamie, I saw a new tool he had bought and thought it looked so cool.
> Look what then arrived with the post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Christmas, a pack from Scotland!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look what was inside; a spoon plane (pull shave) like the one Jamie have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful tool and a nice fit in the hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. sharpening of course needed to do a little sharpening, first the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the bevel.
> As I use a black marker to se what's happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now it is a part of the wood carving tools family and I look forward to try it out on projects in the future.
> The only tools I have now that all are in storage.
> 
> See more here: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/38894
> 
> Dear Jamie, I feel like a spoiled child.
> Guess I am.
> Being your friend.
> Know I truly appreciate it every day.
> You are in so many ways a inspiration to me.
> A role model.
> Thank you.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts to you and all the wonderful people around you Jamie,*
> Mads


Something new, I never knew something like this existed. Thanks


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Look what the postman brought - a gift from my friend Jamie in Scotland*
> 
> *Look what the postman brought*
> a gift from my friend Jamie in Scotland
> 
> Some people have all the luck!
> Or at least it feels like this.
> When I was in Scotland visiting my friend Jamie, I saw a new tool he had bought and thought it looked so cool.
> Look what then arrived with the post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Christmas, a pack from Scotland!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look what was inside; a spoon plane (pull shave) like the one Jamie have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful tool and a nice fit in the hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. sharpening of course needed to do a little sharpening, first the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the bevel.
> As I use a black marker to se what's happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now it is a part of the wood carving tools family and I look forward to try it out on projects in the future.
> The only tools I have now that all are in storage.
> 
> See more here: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/38894
> 
> Dear Jamie, I feel like a spoiled child.
> Guess I am.
> Being your friend.
> Know I truly appreciate it every day.
> You are in so many ways a inspiration to me.
> A role model.
> Thank you.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts to you and all the wonderful people around you Jamie,*
> Mads


Smiles my wonderful Jocks.


----------



## mafe

* Smoking hot present from my buddy Brad - US, UK, DK...*

*Smoking hot present from my buddy Brad *
US, UK, DK…

This one I have been waiting for a wile to post.
This because Brad should have the time to post his own story about his meeting with Andy first… You will soon understand.









Some of you have seen this picture before.
It was the day I got a present from Jamie.
The same day another pack arrived, that I have kept secret.









In this pack inside a foam pad a beautiful little wood tool was meeting me.









Notice the difference to this picture from my thank you to Jamie blog…









This one was also from that blog…









Look what I had hidden!
The wonders of Photoshop.









I held the tool in my hand, and was trying to guess the purpose.
A paper fold marker…









But then I got mail from Andy, he told me the story about his meeting with Brad in UK and that Brad had brought with him a little present for me also. 
Andy had then send it to DK for me after the visit - thank you Andy. ;-)
And here I was.
With a pipe tool!
Pointed end to clean the pipe.









Flat end to tamp the tobacco.
What a beautiful tamper.
What a wonderful idea.









I can now sit back and enjoy a good pipe of tobacco thank you Brad.
I sit here and feel extremely lucky.
Send you all the best of my thoughts.

A big smile here from Denmark, or more exactly from me.

*Wish you and the family a wonderful christmas,*
Mads


----------



## lew

mafe said:


> * Smoking hot present from my buddy Brad - US, UK, DK...*
> 
> *Smoking hot present from my buddy Brad *
> US, UK, DK…
> 
> This one I have been waiting for a wile to post.
> This because Brad should have the time to post his own story about his meeting with Andy first… You will soon understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you have seen this picture before.
> It was the day I got a present from Jamie.
> The same day another pack arrived, that I have kept secret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this pack inside a foam pad a beautiful little wood tool was meeting me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the difference to this picture from my thank you to Jamie blog…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was also from that blog…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look what I had hidden!
> The wonders of Photoshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I held the tool in my hand, and was trying to guess the purpose.
> A paper fold marker…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then I got mail from Andy, he told me the story about his meeting with Brad in UK and that Brad had brought with him a little present for me also.
> Andy had then send it to DK for me after the visit - thank you Andy. ;-)
> And here I was.
> With a pipe tool!
> Pointed end to clean the pipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flat end to tamp the tobacco.
> What a beautiful tamper.
> What a wonderful idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can now sit back and enjoy a good pipe of tobacco thank you Brad.
> I sit here and feel extremely lucky.
> Send you all the best of my thoughts.
> 
> A big smile here from Denmark, or more exactly from me.
> 
> *Wish you and the family a wonderful christmas,*
> Mads


Merry Christmas, Mads, to you and your family!


----------



## Porcupine

mafe said:


> * Smoking hot present from my buddy Brad - US, UK, DK...*
> 
> *Smoking hot present from my buddy Brad *
> US, UK, DK…
> 
> This one I have been waiting for a wile to post.
> This because Brad should have the time to post his own story about his meeting with Andy first… You will soon understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you have seen this picture before.
> It was the day I got a present from Jamie.
> The same day another pack arrived, that I have kept secret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this pack inside a foam pad a beautiful little wood tool was meeting me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the difference to this picture from my thank you to Jamie blog…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was also from that blog…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look what I had hidden!
> The wonders of Photoshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I held the tool in my hand, and was trying to guess the purpose.
> A paper fold marker…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then I got mail from Andy, he told me the story about his meeting with Brad in UK and that Brad had brought with him a little present for me also.
> Andy had then send it to DK for me after the visit - thank you Andy. ;-)
> And here I was.
> With a pipe tool!
> Pointed end to clean the pipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flat end to tamp the tobacco.
> What a beautiful tamper.
> What a wonderful idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can now sit back and enjoy a good pipe of tobacco thank you Brad.
> I sit here and feel extremely lucky.
> Send you all the best of my thoughts.
> 
> A big smile here from Denmark, or more exactly from me.
> 
> *Wish you and the family a wonderful christmas,*
> Mads


Merry Christmas Mads. Your warm spirit always gives me a smile.


----------



## alba

mafe said:


> * Smoking hot present from my buddy Brad - US, UK, DK...*
> 
> *Smoking hot present from my buddy Brad *
> US, UK, DK…
> 
> This one I have been waiting for a wile to post.
> This because Brad should have the time to post his own story about his meeting with Andy first… You will soon understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you have seen this picture before.
> It was the day I got a present from Jamie.
> The same day another pack arrived, that I have kept secret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this pack inside a foam pad a beautiful little wood tool was meeting me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the difference to this picture from my thank you to Jamie blog…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was also from that blog…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look what I had hidden!
> The wonders of Photoshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I held the tool in my hand, and was trying to guess the purpose.
> A paper fold marker…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then I got mail from Andy, he told me the story about his meeting with Brad in UK and that Brad had brought with him a little present for me also.
> Andy had then send it to DK for me after the visit - thank you Andy. ;-)
> And here I was.
> With a pipe tool!
> Pointed end to clean the pipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flat end to tamp the tobacco.
> What a beautiful tamper.
> What a wonderful idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can now sit back and enjoy a good pipe of tobacco thank you Brad.
> I sit here and feel extremely lucky.
> Send you all the best of my thoughts.
> 
> A big smile here from Denmark, or more exactly from me.
> 
> *Wish you and the family a wonderful christmas,*
> Mads


Wonderful Mads

Jamie


----------



## stefang

mafe said:


> * Smoking hot present from my buddy Brad - US, UK, DK...*
> 
> *Smoking hot present from my buddy Brad *
> US, UK, DK…
> 
> This one I have been waiting for a wile to post.
> This because Brad should have the time to post his own story about his meeting with Andy first… You will soon understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you have seen this picture before.
> It was the day I got a present from Jamie.
> The same day another pack arrived, that I have kept secret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this pack inside a foam pad a beautiful little wood tool was meeting me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the difference to this picture from my thank you to Jamie blog…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was also from that blog…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look what I had hidden!
> The wonders of Photoshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I held the tool in my hand, and was trying to guess the purpose.
> A paper fold marker…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then I got mail from Andy, he told me the story about his meeting with Brad in UK and that Brad had brought with him a little present for me also.
> Andy had then send it to DK for me after the visit - thank you Andy. ;-)
> And here I was.
> With a pipe tool!
> Pointed end to clean the pipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flat end to tamp the tobacco.
> What a beautiful tamper.
> What a wonderful idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can now sit back and enjoy a good pipe of tobacco thank you Brad.
> I sit here and feel extremely lucky.
> Send you all the best of my thoughts.
> 
> A big smile here from Denmark, or more exactly from me.
> 
> *Wish you and the family a wonderful christmas,*
> Mads


It looks like you have it quite good there Mads with your new spoon plane and pipe cleaner and Christmas right around the corner.


----------



## SPalm

mafe said:


> * Smoking hot present from my buddy Brad - US, UK, DK...*
> 
> *Smoking hot present from my buddy Brad *
> US, UK, DK…
> 
> This one I have been waiting for a wile to post.
> This because Brad should have the time to post his own story about his meeting with Andy first… You will soon understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you have seen this picture before.
> It was the day I got a present from Jamie.
> The same day another pack arrived, that I have kept secret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this pack inside a foam pad a beautiful little wood tool was meeting me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the difference to this picture from my thank you to Jamie blog…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was also from that blog…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look what I had hidden!
> The wonders of Photoshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I held the tool in my hand, and was trying to guess the purpose.
> A paper fold marker…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then I got mail from Andy, he told me the story about his meeting with Brad in UK and that Brad had brought with him a little present for me also.
> Andy had then send it to DK for me after the visit - thank you Andy. ;-)
> And here I was.
> With a pipe tool!
> Pointed end to clean the pipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flat end to tamp the tobacco.
> What a beautiful tamper.
> What a wonderful idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can now sit back and enjoy a good pipe of tobacco thank you Brad.
> I sit here and feel extremely lucky.
> Send you all the best of my thoughts.
> 
> A big smile here from Denmark, or more exactly from me.
> 
> *Wish you and the family a wonderful christmas,*
> Mads


Merry Christmas Mads.

You look nice and comfortable. Relaxed. I hope you find peace in all that you do.

Steve


----------



## Brit

mafe said:


> * Smoking hot present from my buddy Brad - US, UK, DK...*
> 
> *Smoking hot present from my buddy Brad *
> US, UK, DK…
> 
> This one I have been waiting for a wile to post.
> This because Brad should have the time to post his own story about his meeting with Andy first… You will soon understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you have seen this picture before.
> It was the day I got a present from Jamie.
> The same day another pack arrived, that I have kept secret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this pack inside a foam pad a beautiful little wood tool was meeting me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the difference to this picture from my thank you to Jamie blog…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was also from that blog…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look what I had hidden!
> The wonders of Photoshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I held the tool in my hand, and was trying to guess the purpose.
> A paper fold marker…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then I got mail from Andy, he told me the story about his meeting with Brad in UK and that Brad had brought with him a little present for me also.
> Andy had then send it to DK for me after the visit - thank you Andy. ;-)
> And here I was.
> With a pipe tool!
> Pointed end to clean the pipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flat end to tamp the tobacco.
> What a beautiful tamper.
> What a wonderful idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can now sit back and enjoy a good pipe of tobacco thank you Brad.
> I sit here and feel extremely lucky.
> Send you all the best of my thoughts.
> 
> A big smile here from Denmark, or more exactly from me.
> 
> *Wish you and the family a wonderful christmas,*
> Mads


Funny write up Mads and thanks for not telling everyone that I forwarded the package to you and forgot to include the note that I'd written explaining what it was. Sorry about that. If I had a brain I'd be lethal. )


----------



## Jim Jakosh

mafe said:


> * Smoking hot present from my buddy Brad - US, UK, DK...*
> 
> *Smoking hot present from my buddy Brad *
> US, UK, DK…
> 
> This one I have been waiting for a wile to post.
> This because Brad should have the time to post his own story about his meeting with Andy first… You will soon understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you have seen this picture before.
> It was the day I got a present from Jamie.
> The same day another pack arrived, that I have kept secret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this pack inside a foam pad a beautiful little wood tool was meeting me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the difference to this picture from my thank you to Jamie blog…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was also from that blog…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look what I had hidden!
> The wonders of Photoshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I held the tool in my hand, and was trying to guess the purpose.
> A paper fold marker…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then I got mail from Andy, he told me the story about his meeting with Brad in UK and that Brad had brought with him a little present for me also.
> Andy had then send it to DK for me after the visit - thank you Andy. ;-)
> And here I was.
> With a pipe tool!
> Pointed end to clean the pipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flat end to tamp the tobacco.
> What a beautiful tamper.
> What a wonderful idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can now sit back and enjoy a good pipe of tobacco thank you Brad.
> I sit here and feel extremely lucky.
> Send you all the best of my thoughts.
> 
> A big smile here from Denmark, or more exactly from me.
> 
> *Wish you and the family a wonderful christmas,*
> Mads


Ain't the Christmas season great… with such nice gifts from LJ friends!!
Thanks for posting , Mads. Now you know "the end of the story!!"

Merry Christmas, my friend!!........................Jim


----------



## donwilwol

mafe said:


> * Smoking hot present from my buddy Brad - US, UK, DK...*
> 
> *Smoking hot present from my buddy Brad *
> US, UK, DK…
> 
> This one I have been waiting for a wile to post.
> This because Brad should have the time to post his own story about his meeting with Andy first… You will soon understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you have seen this picture before.
> It was the day I got a present from Jamie.
> The same day another pack arrived, that I have kept secret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this pack inside a foam pad a beautiful little wood tool was meeting me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the difference to this picture from my thank you to Jamie blog…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was also from that blog…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look what I had hidden!
> The wonders of Photoshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I held the tool in my hand, and was trying to guess the purpose.
> A paper fold marker…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then I got mail from Andy, he told me the story about his meeting with Brad in UK and that Brad had brought with him a little present for me also.
> Andy had then send it to DK for me after the visit - thank you Andy. ;-)
> And here I was.
> With a pipe tool!
> Pointed end to clean the pipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flat end to tamp the tobacco.
> What a beautiful tamper.
> What a wonderful idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can now sit back and enjoy a good pipe of tobacco thank you Brad.
> I sit here and feel extremely lucky.
> Send you all the best of my thoughts.
> 
> A big smile here from Denmark, or more exactly from me.
> 
> *Wish you and the family a wonderful christmas,*
> Mads


glad you finally "piped" up and told the story!!!


----------



## rayn

mafe said:


> * Smoking hot present from my buddy Brad - US, UK, DK...*
> 
> *Smoking hot present from my buddy Brad *
> US, UK, DK…
> 
> This one I have been waiting for a wile to post.
> This because Brad should have the time to post his own story about his meeting with Andy first… You will soon understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you have seen this picture before.
> It was the day I got a present from Jamie.
> The same day another pack arrived, that I have kept secret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this pack inside a foam pad a beautiful little wood tool was meeting me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the difference to this picture from my thank you to Jamie blog…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was also from that blog…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look what I had hidden!
> The wonders of Photoshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I held the tool in my hand, and was trying to guess the purpose.
> A paper fold marker…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then I got mail from Andy, he told me the story about his meeting with Brad in UK and that Brad had brought with him a little present for me also.
> Andy had then send it to DK for me after the visit - thank you Andy. ;-)
> And here I was.
> With a pipe tool!
> Pointed end to clean the pipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flat end to tamp the tobacco.
> What a beautiful tamper.
> What a wonderful idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can now sit back and enjoy a good pipe of tobacco thank you Brad.
> I sit here and feel extremely lucky.
> Send you all the best of my thoughts.
> 
> A big smile here from Denmark, or more exactly from me.
> 
> *Wish you and the family a wonderful christmas,*
> Mads


Merry Christmas Mads….enjoy a pipe full for me
Ray


----------



## johnhutchinson

mafe said:


> * Smoking hot present from my buddy Brad - US, UK, DK...*
> 
> *Smoking hot present from my buddy Brad *
> US, UK, DK…
> 
> This one I have been waiting for a wile to post.
> This because Brad should have the time to post his own story about his meeting with Andy first… You will soon understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you have seen this picture before.
> It was the day I got a present from Jamie.
> The same day another pack arrived, that I have kept secret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this pack inside a foam pad a beautiful little wood tool was meeting me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the difference to this picture from my thank you to Jamie blog…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was also from that blog…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look what I had hidden!
> The wonders of Photoshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I held the tool in my hand, and was trying to guess the purpose.
> A paper fold marker…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then I got mail from Andy, he told me the story about his meeting with Brad in UK and that Brad had brought with him a little present for me also.
> Andy had then send it to DK for me after the visit - thank you Andy. ;-)
> And here I was.
> With a pipe tool!
> Pointed end to clean the pipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flat end to tamp the tobacco.
> What a beautiful tamper.
> What a wonderful idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can now sit back and enjoy a good pipe of tobacco thank you Brad.
> I sit here and feel extremely lucky.
> Send you all the best of my thoughts.
> 
> A big smile here from Denmark, or more exactly from me.
> 
> *Wish you and the family a wonderful christmas,*
> Mads


Great story, Mads. If you ever feel the need to travel to Columbus, Ohio, USA, I'll be more than happy to swap houses for a week. Love your place!


----------



## planepassion

mafe said:


> * Smoking hot present from my buddy Brad - US, UK, DK...*
> 
> *Smoking hot present from my buddy Brad *
> US, UK, DK…
> 
> This one I have been waiting for a wile to post.
> This because Brad should have the time to post his own story about his meeting with Andy first… You will soon understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you have seen this picture before.
> It was the day I got a present from Jamie.
> The same day another pack arrived, that I have kept secret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this pack inside a foam pad a beautiful little wood tool was meeting me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the difference to this picture from my thank you to Jamie blog…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was also from that blog…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look what I had hidden!
> The wonders of Photoshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I held the tool in my hand, and was trying to guess the purpose.
> A paper fold marker…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then I got mail from Andy, he told me the story about his meeting with Brad in UK and that Brad had brought with him a little present for me also.
> Andy had then send it to DK for me after the visit - thank you Andy. ;-)
> And here I was.
> With a pipe tool!
> Pointed end to clean the pipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flat end to tamp the tobacco.
> What a beautiful tamper.
> What a wonderful idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can now sit back and enjoy a good pipe of tobacco thank you Brad.
> I sit here and feel extremely lucky.
> Send you all the best of my thoughts.
> 
> A big smile here from Denmark, or more exactly from me.
> 
> *Wish you and the family a wonderful christmas,*
> Mads


I'm glad you like it Mads. It warms my heart to see your tamper covered in ash and tobacco. The stem is cherry and the ends are walnut. I hope the laminate holds. Please PM feedback after using it. I'm revising my design. Don't know if it's too thick for example. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Schwieb

mafe said:


> * Smoking hot present from my buddy Brad - US, UK, DK...*
> 
> *Smoking hot present from my buddy Brad *
> US, UK, DK…
> 
> This one I have been waiting for a wile to post.
> This because Brad should have the time to post his own story about his meeting with Andy first… You will soon understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you have seen this picture before.
> It was the day I got a present from Jamie.
> The same day another pack arrived, that I have kept secret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this pack inside a foam pad a beautiful little wood tool was meeting me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the difference to this picture from my thank you to Jamie blog…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was also from that blog…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look what I had hidden!
> The wonders of Photoshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I held the tool in my hand, and was trying to guess the purpose.
> A paper fold marker…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then I got mail from Andy, he told me the story about his meeting with Brad in UK and that Brad had brought with him a little present for me also.
> Andy had then send it to DK for me after the visit - thank you Andy. ;-)
> And here I was.
> With a pipe tool!
> Pointed end to clean the pipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flat end to tamp the tobacco.
> What a beautiful tamper.
> What a wonderful idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can now sit back and enjoy a good pipe of tobacco thank you Brad.
> I sit here and feel extremely lucky.
> Send you all the best of my thoughts.
> 
> A big smile here from Denmark, or more exactly from me.
> 
> *Wish you and the family a wonderful christmas,*
> Mads


I'm so happy for you Mads. You have so many friends all across the world. But I have to confess, It makes me sad that I have not followed through on the things I wanted to send to my LJ friends including you. Wishing you a very Merry Christmas. Smoke a pipe-full for me!!

Ken


----------



## phtaylor36

mafe said:


> * Smoking hot present from my buddy Brad - US, UK, DK...*
> 
> *Smoking hot present from my buddy Brad *
> US, UK, DK…
> 
> This one I have been waiting for a wile to post.
> This because Brad should have the time to post his own story about his meeting with Andy first… You will soon understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you have seen this picture before.
> It was the day I got a present from Jamie.
> The same day another pack arrived, that I have kept secret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this pack inside a foam pad a beautiful little wood tool was meeting me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the difference to this picture from my thank you to Jamie blog…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was also from that blog…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look what I had hidden!
> The wonders of Photoshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I held the tool in my hand, and was trying to guess the purpose.
> A paper fold marker…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then I got mail from Andy, he told me the story about his meeting with Brad in UK and that Brad had brought with him a little present for me also.
> Andy had then send it to DK for me after the visit - thank you Andy. ;-)
> And here I was.
> With a pipe tool!
> Pointed end to clean the pipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flat end to tamp the tobacco.
> What a beautiful tamper.
> What a wonderful idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can now sit back and enjoy a good pipe of tobacco thank you Brad.
> I sit here and feel extremely lucky.
> Send you all the best of my thoughts.
> 
> A big smile here from Denmark, or more exactly from me.
> 
> *Wish you and the family a wonderful christmas,*
> Mads


How nice. Merry Christmas Mads!


----------



## Maveric777

mafe said:


> * Smoking hot present from my buddy Brad - US, UK, DK...*
> 
> *Smoking hot present from my buddy Brad *
> US, UK, DK…
> 
> This one I have been waiting for a wile to post.
> This because Brad should have the time to post his own story about his meeting with Andy first… You will soon understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you have seen this picture before.
> It was the day I got a present from Jamie.
> The same day another pack arrived, that I have kept secret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this pack inside a foam pad a beautiful little wood tool was meeting me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the difference to this picture from my thank you to Jamie blog…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was also from that blog…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look what I had hidden!
> The wonders of Photoshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I held the tool in my hand, and was trying to guess the purpose.
> A paper fold marker…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then I got mail from Andy, he told me the story about his meeting with Brad in UK and that Brad had brought with him a little present for me also.
> Andy had then send it to DK for me after the visit - thank you Andy. ;-)
> And here I was.
> With a pipe tool!
> Pointed end to clean the pipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flat end to tamp the tobacco.
> What a beautiful tamper.
> What a wonderful idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can now sit back and enjoy a good pipe of tobacco thank you Brad.
> I sit here and feel extremely lucky.
> Send you all the best of my thoughts.
> 
> A big smile here from Denmark, or more exactly from me.
> 
> *Wish you and the family a wonderful christmas,*
> Mads


Very cool and a VERY Merry Christmas back at ya my friend!


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> * Smoking hot present from my buddy Brad - US, UK, DK...*
> 
> *Smoking hot present from my buddy Brad *
> US, UK, DK…
> 
> This one I have been waiting for a wile to post.
> This because Brad should have the time to post his own story about his meeting with Andy first… You will soon understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you have seen this picture before.
> It was the day I got a present from Jamie.
> The same day another pack arrived, that I have kept secret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this pack inside a foam pad a beautiful little wood tool was meeting me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the difference to this picture from my thank you to Jamie blog…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was also from that blog…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look what I had hidden!
> The wonders of Photoshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I held the tool in my hand, and was trying to guess the purpose.
> A paper fold marker…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then I got mail from Andy, he told me the story about his meeting with Brad in UK and that Brad had brought with him a little present for me also.
> Andy had then send it to DK for me after the visit - thank you Andy. ;-)
> And here I was.
> With a pipe tool!
> Pointed end to clean the pipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flat end to tamp the tobacco.
> What a beautiful tamper.
> What a wonderful idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can now sit back and enjoy a good pipe of tobacco thank you Brad.
> I sit here and feel extremely lucky.
> Send you all the best of my thoughts.
> 
> A big smile here from Denmark, or more exactly from me.
> 
> *Wish you and the family a wonderful christmas,*
> Mads


Hi ho, it's Christmas.
Thank you all for the kind words.
Brad, thank you again. Cherry and walnut, now the tobacco taste even better. It works really fine, for the opening it is different on all the pipes so I thing you made a good choice. I have a big smile on my face and are covered in smoke here. lol.
Andy yes I did save every one for that detail… lol.
johnhutchinson, sounds tempting.
Best thoughts and a wonderful Christmas,
Mads


----------



## mafe

*Visit in the shop from Italy - Actually also France and Denmark...*

*Visit in the shop from Italy.*
Actually also France and Denmark…
These days I have been a busy bee, life as such keeps me running and I had only little time to drop by LJ, so not to many comments from me those months.

First things first.

During the winter I had visits from two of my LJ friends, Ty kaerlighedsbamsen and David PaulsenbyHand .
They have both visited my shop more than once and even once together, but I forgot to take photos, sorry guys.
I also had the chance to visit Ty's shop and meet his son, some lovely hours at his place, thank you.
It will not be the last you hear about these two guys, I will tell more at a later meeting and now just thank them for the visits and the good talks we have had, I know many more will come, thank you guys. ;-)









But this was why I wanted to write just now!
I was sitting on my bench in front of the shop, on the phone with a Romanian girl I know and was expecting to visit that afternoon. A well dressed guy stopped by the shop and stood there for quite a time, I'm used to people watching the shop, but I was thinking who is that guy, he just stands there in front of the shop… Then he gave a signal and left… Then right after a big rain came and I ran inside to work, but the phone rang again and now I was on with a friend, so when the guy came back I was again talking, but this time I hung up and said hello.
It was Pasquale, he is a Italian photographer, studied architecture and have a heart for the wood, so yes talk came easy and I so enjoyed his company. Yes we did talk tools and as with everyone visiting my shop, the hand tool wall was where we spend most the time, not hanging at it, but hanging out by it and time was flying like a jet plane all in all a wonderful time and when he left he just had the chance to say hello to my beautiful Romanian friend Mira, as she arrived at the same moment by chance.
Thank you Pasquale for a wonderful time, since I know you are staying for a while, I look forward to your next visit. ;-) There are still so much I never got to hear about, you have a friend here in Denmark now.









Last week I had a visit from France, it was Yves, he is a friend of a friend and now a friend of me.
He heard my old 1962 Vespa GL was not running, so he said he would come and make it! 
So Yves arrived with his wonderful mood, we laughed, welded, did mechanics and yes, the old lady was running up and down the street in the evening. After we ate at a local restaurant, and enjoyed life. 
Thank you Yves, it was a day I will remember and now the Vespa makes me smile when she is in front of the shop, will see you soon, look forward to sail your ship.









I also just learned that one of my ancestors was a pirate he was captured by the English and kept in prison on a British ship outside London for a year. Dam yes, I'm a pirate!
Here I tried to live my self into the role. ;-) Mad the pirate or Mad(s) Sparrow if you will.









It was a long Winter - ok not that long…
Just tough that the shop was Down and I was without shop for a long period.









But I got to bake some more breads, the sourdough are still alive and making wonderful breads.









I also started training on making wood cuts, first in lino and making the tools for it, more will come.
Here first shot in colors.









The winter also gave time for nude model clay croquis, it is so rewarding and I feel that I start to make progress this year.









Got a new folding kayak, that I will bring when I go again this summer to visit my friend Jamie in Scotland.
I look so much forward to see them all up there and this time to not just walk the loch Doon, but even to sail on it.









I had a computer brake down, several blogs were lost and a load of pictures taken since my last backup in January were lost… The hard drive say funny sounds and I can't get to access it, even in a external docking station.
This was a hard punch, but at the end of the day, it's just data and not life, so I left it behind me now.
I wrote some poetry and a chapter on a book that are now lost, this is the worst.
Glad I did have a backup even it was old.









So news from the shop.









I have been quite a lot there, but did only little woodworking.
Used it for many other things as it is supposed to be my studio, but also for a place to sleep after nights in town.
Yes life as single makes you sometimes see the sun rise before you go to bed. ;-)









This is my bench these days, working on a secret project, that I will share in a few weeks, yes my wonderful daughter are having her confirmation so it might have to do with that. ;-)
I put quite a few hours into that project and have enjoyed this time to the max.









4 May it was the Danish liberation day from the great war and I went to the memorial to send thoughts to my American and English friends - thanks for the freedom I live now.

*A warm thought and thank you for the visits,*
Mads


----------



## patron

mafe said:


> *Visit in the shop from Italy - Actually also France and Denmark...*
> 
> *Visit in the shop from Italy.*
> Actually also France and Denmark…
> These days I have been a busy bee, life as such keeps me running and I had only little time to drop by LJ, so not to many comments from me those months.
> 
> First things first.
> 
> During the winter I had visits from two of my LJ friends, Ty kaerlighedsbamsen and David PaulsenbyHand .
> They have both visited my shop more than once and even once together, but I forgot to take photos, sorry guys.
> I also had the chance to visit Ty's shop and meet his son, some lovely hours at his place, thank you.
> It will not be the last you hear about these two guys, I will tell more at a later meeting and now just thank them for the visits and the good talks we have had, I know many more will come, thank you guys. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this was why I wanted to write just now!
> I was sitting on my bench in front of the shop, on the phone with a Romanian girl I know and was expecting to visit that afternoon. A well dressed guy stopped by the shop and stood there for quite a time, I'm used to people watching the shop, but I was thinking who is that guy, he just stands there in front of the shop… Then he gave a signal and left… Then right after a big rain came and I ran inside to work, but the phone rang again and now I was on with a friend, so when the guy came back I was again talking, but this time I hung up and said hello.
> It was Pasquale, he is a Italian photographer, studied architecture and have a heart for the wood, so yes talk came easy and I so enjoyed his company. Yes we did talk tools and as with everyone visiting my shop, the hand tool wall was where we spend most the time, not hanging at it, but hanging out by it and time was flying like a jet plane all in all a wonderful time and when he left he just had the chance to say hello to my beautiful Romanian friend Mira, as she arrived at the same moment by chance.
> Thank you Pasquale for a wonderful time, since I know you are staying for a while, I look forward to your next visit. ;-) There are still so much I never got to hear about, you have a friend here in Denmark now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last week I had a visit from France, it was Yves, he is a friend of a friend and now a friend of me.
> He heard my old 1962 Vespa GL was not running, so he said he would come and make it!
> So Yves arrived with his wonderful mood, we laughed, welded, did mechanics and yes, the old lady was running up and down the street in the evening. After we ate at a local restaurant, and enjoyed life.
> Thank you Yves, it was a day I will remember and now the Vespa makes me smile when she is in front of the shop, will see you soon, look forward to sail your ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also just learned that one of my ancestors was a pirate he was captured by the English and kept in prison on a British ship outside London for a year. Dam yes, I'm a pirate!
> Here I tried to live my self into the role. ;-) Mad the pirate or Mad(s) Sparrow if you will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a long Winter - ok not that long…
> Just tough that the shop was Down and I was without shop for a long period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I got to bake some more breads, the sourdough are still alive and making wonderful breads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also started training on making wood cuts, first in lino and making the tools for it, more will come.
> Here first shot in colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The winter also gave time for nude model clay croquis, it is so rewarding and I feel that I start to make progress this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a new folding kayak, that I will bring when I go again this summer to visit my friend Jamie in Scotland.
> I look so much forward to see them all up there and this time to not just walk the loch Doon, but even to sail on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a computer brake down, several blogs were lost and a load of pictures taken since my last backup in January were lost… The hard drive say funny sounds and I can't get to access it, even in a external docking station.
> This was a hard punch, but at the end of the day, it's just data and not life, so I left it behind me now.
> I wrote some poetry and a chapter on a book that are now lost, this is the worst.
> Glad I did have a backup even it was old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So news from the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been quite a lot there, but did only little woodworking.
> Used it for many other things as it is supposed to be my studio, but also for a place to sleep after nights in town.
> Yes life as single makes you sometimes see the sun rise before you go to bed. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my bench these days, working on a secret project, that I will share in a few weeks, yes my wonderful daughter are having her confirmation so it might have to do with that. ;-)
> I put quite a few hours into that project and have enjoyed this time to the max.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 May it was the Danish liberation day from the great war and I went to the memorial to send thoughts to my American and English friends - thanks for the freedom I live now.
> 
> *A warm thought and thank you for the visits,*
> Mads


many good things your way mads
good to hear from you

many friends and new skills
is that mira sitting in the chair
she looks a little thin
(always thought romanians were more wholesome)

have a great spring
my best to you and mathilde


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Visit in the shop from Italy - Actually also France and Denmark...*
> 
> *Visit in the shop from Italy.*
> Actually also France and Denmark…
> These days I have been a busy bee, life as such keeps me running and I had only little time to drop by LJ, so not to many comments from me those months.
> 
> First things first.
> 
> During the winter I had visits from two of my LJ friends, Ty kaerlighedsbamsen and David PaulsenbyHand .
> They have both visited my shop more than once and even once together, but I forgot to take photos, sorry guys.
> I also had the chance to visit Ty's shop and meet his son, some lovely hours at his place, thank you.
> It will not be the last you hear about these two guys, I will tell more at a later meeting and now just thank them for the visits and the good talks we have had, I know many more will come, thank you guys. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this was why I wanted to write just now!
> I was sitting on my bench in front of the shop, on the phone with a Romanian girl I know and was expecting to visit that afternoon. A well dressed guy stopped by the shop and stood there for quite a time, I'm used to people watching the shop, but I was thinking who is that guy, he just stands there in front of the shop… Then he gave a signal and left… Then right after a big rain came and I ran inside to work, but the phone rang again and now I was on with a friend, so when the guy came back I was again talking, but this time I hung up and said hello.
> It was Pasquale, he is a Italian photographer, studied architecture and have a heart for the wood, so yes talk came easy and I so enjoyed his company. Yes we did talk tools and as with everyone visiting my shop, the hand tool wall was where we spend most the time, not hanging at it, but hanging out by it and time was flying like a jet plane all in all a wonderful time and when he left he just had the chance to say hello to my beautiful Romanian friend Mira, as she arrived at the same moment by chance.
> Thank you Pasquale for a wonderful time, since I know you are staying for a while, I look forward to your next visit. ;-) There are still so much I never got to hear about, you have a friend here in Denmark now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last week I had a visit from France, it was Yves, he is a friend of a friend and now a friend of me.
> He heard my old 1962 Vespa GL was not running, so he said he would come and make it!
> So Yves arrived with his wonderful mood, we laughed, welded, did mechanics and yes, the old lady was running up and down the street in the evening. After we ate at a local restaurant, and enjoyed life.
> Thank you Yves, it was a day I will remember and now the Vespa makes me smile when she is in front of the shop, will see you soon, look forward to sail your ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also just learned that one of my ancestors was a pirate he was captured by the English and kept in prison on a British ship outside London for a year. Dam yes, I'm a pirate!
> Here I tried to live my self into the role. ;-) Mad the pirate or Mad(s) Sparrow if you will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a long Winter - ok not that long…
> Just tough that the shop was Down and I was without shop for a long period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I got to bake some more breads, the sourdough are still alive and making wonderful breads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also started training on making wood cuts, first in lino and making the tools for it, more will come.
> Here first shot in colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The winter also gave time for nude model clay croquis, it is so rewarding and I feel that I start to make progress this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a new folding kayak, that I will bring when I go again this summer to visit my friend Jamie in Scotland.
> I look so much forward to see them all up there and this time to not just walk the loch Doon, but even to sail on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a computer brake down, several blogs were lost and a load of pictures taken since my last backup in January were lost… The hard drive say funny sounds and I can't get to access it, even in a external docking station.
> This was a hard punch, but at the end of the day, it's just data and not life, so I left it behind me now.
> I wrote some poetry and a chapter on a book that are now lost, this is the worst.
> Glad I did have a backup even it was old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So news from the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been quite a lot there, but did only little woodworking.
> Used it for many other things as it is supposed to be my studio, but also for a place to sleep after nights in town.
> Yes life as single makes you sometimes see the sun rise before you go to bed. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my bench these days, working on a secret project, that I will share in a few weeks, yes my wonderful daughter are having her confirmation so it might have to do with that. ;-)
> I put quite a few hours into that project and have enjoyed this time to the max.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 May it was the Danish liberation day from the great war and I went to the memorial to send thoughts to my American and English friends - thanks for the freedom I live now.
> 
> *A warm thought and thank you for the visits,*
> Mads


Thanks David, I was thinking about you today. Had you in my thoughts often while working lately.
Hope life is sweet to you and that health a good. Will check your blog now to see if there are more news on the shop.
I will send Mathilda your love.
All my best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Jim Jakosh

mafe said:


> *Visit in the shop from Italy - Actually also France and Denmark...*
> 
> *Visit in the shop from Italy.*
> Actually also France and Denmark…
> These days I have been a busy bee, life as such keeps me running and I had only little time to drop by LJ, so not to many comments from me those months.
> 
> First things first.
> 
> During the winter I had visits from two of my LJ friends, Ty kaerlighedsbamsen and David PaulsenbyHand .
> They have both visited my shop more than once and even once together, but I forgot to take photos, sorry guys.
> I also had the chance to visit Ty's shop and meet his son, some lovely hours at his place, thank you.
> It will not be the last you hear about these two guys, I will tell more at a later meeting and now just thank them for the visits and the good talks we have had, I know many more will come, thank you guys. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this was why I wanted to write just now!
> I was sitting on my bench in front of the shop, on the phone with a Romanian girl I know and was expecting to visit that afternoon. A well dressed guy stopped by the shop and stood there for quite a time, I'm used to people watching the shop, but I was thinking who is that guy, he just stands there in front of the shop… Then he gave a signal and left… Then right after a big rain came and I ran inside to work, but the phone rang again and now I was on with a friend, so when the guy came back I was again talking, but this time I hung up and said hello.
> It was Pasquale, he is a Italian photographer, studied architecture and have a heart for the wood, so yes talk came easy and I so enjoyed his company. Yes we did talk tools and as with everyone visiting my shop, the hand tool wall was where we spend most the time, not hanging at it, but hanging out by it and time was flying like a jet plane all in all a wonderful time and when he left he just had the chance to say hello to my beautiful Romanian friend Mira, as she arrived at the same moment by chance.
> Thank you Pasquale for a wonderful time, since I know you are staying for a while, I look forward to your next visit. ;-) There are still so much I never got to hear about, you have a friend here in Denmark now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last week I had a visit from France, it was Yves, he is a friend of a friend and now a friend of me.
> He heard my old 1962 Vespa GL was not running, so he said he would come and make it!
> So Yves arrived with his wonderful mood, we laughed, welded, did mechanics and yes, the old lady was running up and down the street in the evening. After we ate at a local restaurant, and enjoyed life.
> Thank you Yves, it was a day I will remember and now the Vespa makes me smile when she is in front of the shop, will see you soon, look forward to sail your ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also just learned that one of my ancestors was a pirate he was captured by the English and kept in prison on a British ship outside London for a year. Dam yes, I'm a pirate!
> Here I tried to live my self into the role. ;-) Mad the pirate or Mad(s) Sparrow if you will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a long Winter - ok not that long…
> Just tough that the shop was Down and I was without shop for a long period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I got to bake some more breads, the sourdough are still alive and making wonderful breads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also started training on making wood cuts, first in lino and making the tools for it, more will come.
> Here first shot in colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The winter also gave time for nude model clay croquis, it is so rewarding and I feel that I start to make progress this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a new folding kayak, that I will bring when I go again this summer to visit my friend Jamie in Scotland.
> I look so much forward to see them all up there and this time to not just walk the loch Doon, but even to sail on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a computer brake down, several blogs were lost and a load of pictures taken since my last backup in January were lost… The hard drive say funny sounds and I can't get to access it, even in a external docking station.
> This was a hard punch, but at the end of the day, it's just data and not life, so I left it behind me now.
> I wrote some poetry and a chapter on a book that are now lost, this is the worst.
> Glad I did have a backup even it was old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So news from the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been quite a lot there, but did only little woodworking.
> Used it for many other things as it is supposed to be my studio, but also for a place to sleep after nights in town.
> Yes life as single makes you sometimes see the sun rise before you go to bed. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my bench these days, working on a secret project, that I will share in a few weeks, yes my wonderful daughter are having her confirmation so it might have to do with that. ;-)
> I put quite a few hours into that project and have enjoyed this time to the max.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 May it was the Danish liberation day from the great war and I went to the memorial to send thoughts to my American and English friends - thanks for the freedom I live now.
> 
> *A warm thought and thank you for the visits,*
> Mads


G'day, my friend! I'm glad to see you are happy and getting to visit with so many interesting people and LJ's. This site is just fantastic for getting woodworkers together. I met 2 personally this winter too.
I can't wait to see your secret project. Say hi to Mira for me and congratulations to Mathilde on her confirmation!!

Have a great weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!............Jim


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

mafe said:


> *Visit in the shop from Italy - Actually also France and Denmark...*
> 
> *Visit in the shop from Italy.*
> Actually also France and Denmark…
> These days I have been a busy bee, life as such keeps me running and I had only little time to drop by LJ, so not to many comments from me those months.
> 
> First things first.
> 
> During the winter I had visits from two of my LJ friends, Ty kaerlighedsbamsen and David PaulsenbyHand .
> They have both visited my shop more than once and even once together, but I forgot to take photos, sorry guys.
> I also had the chance to visit Ty's shop and meet his son, some lovely hours at his place, thank you.
> It will not be the last you hear about these two guys, I will tell more at a later meeting and now just thank them for the visits and the good talks we have had, I know many more will come, thank you guys. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this was why I wanted to write just now!
> I was sitting on my bench in front of the shop, on the phone with a Romanian girl I know and was expecting to visit that afternoon. A well dressed guy stopped by the shop and stood there for quite a time, I'm used to people watching the shop, but I was thinking who is that guy, he just stands there in front of the shop… Then he gave a signal and left… Then right after a big rain came and I ran inside to work, but the phone rang again and now I was on with a friend, so when the guy came back I was again talking, but this time I hung up and said hello.
> It was Pasquale, he is a Italian photographer, studied architecture and have a heart for the wood, so yes talk came easy and I so enjoyed his company. Yes we did talk tools and as with everyone visiting my shop, the hand tool wall was where we spend most the time, not hanging at it, but hanging out by it and time was flying like a jet plane all in all a wonderful time and when he left he just had the chance to say hello to my beautiful Romanian friend Mira, as she arrived at the same moment by chance.
> Thank you Pasquale for a wonderful time, since I know you are staying for a while, I look forward to your next visit. ;-) There are still so much I never got to hear about, you have a friend here in Denmark now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last week I had a visit from France, it was Yves, he is a friend of a friend and now a friend of me.
> He heard my old 1962 Vespa GL was not running, so he said he would come and make it!
> So Yves arrived with his wonderful mood, we laughed, welded, did mechanics and yes, the old lady was running up and down the street in the evening. After we ate at a local restaurant, and enjoyed life.
> Thank you Yves, it was a day I will remember and now the Vespa makes me smile when she is in front of the shop, will see you soon, look forward to sail your ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also just learned that one of my ancestors was a pirate he was captured by the English and kept in prison on a British ship outside London for a year. Dam yes, I'm a pirate!
> Here I tried to live my self into the role. ;-) Mad the pirate or Mad(s) Sparrow if you will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a long Winter - ok not that long…
> Just tough that the shop was Down and I was without shop for a long period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I got to bake some more breads, the sourdough are still alive and making wonderful breads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also started training on making wood cuts, first in lino and making the tools for it, more will come.
> Here first shot in colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The winter also gave time for nude model clay croquis, it is so rewarding and I feel that I start to make progress this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a new folding kayak, that I will bring when I go again this summer to visit my friend Jamie in Scotland.
> I look so much forward to see them all up there and this time to not just walk the loch Doon, but even to sail on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a computer brake down, several blogs were lost and a load of pictures taken since my last backup in January were lost… The hard drive say funny sounds and I can't get to access it, even in a external docking station.
> This was a hard punch, but at the end of the day, it's just data and not life, so I left it behind me now.
> I wrote some poetry and a chapter on a book that are now lost, this is the worst.
> Glad I did have a backup even it was old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So news from the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been quite a lot there, but did only little woodworking.
> Used it for many other things as it is supposed to be my studio, but also for a place to sleep after nights in town.
> Yes life as single makes you sometimes see the sun rise before you go to bed. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my bench these days, working on a secret project, that I will share in a few weeks, yes my wonderful daughter are having her confirmation so it might have to do with that. ;-)
> I put quite a few hours into that project and have enjoyed this time to the max.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 May it was the Danish liberation day from the great war and I went to the memorial to send thoughts to my American and English friends - thanks for the freedom I live now.
> 
> *A warm thought and thank you for the visits,*
> Mads


I'm not sure, but I think you are having too much fun. Be careful, overdoses on fun are addictive ;-)


----------



## CFrye

mafe said:


> *Visit in the shop from Italy - Actually also France and Denmark...*
> 
> *Visit in the shop from Italy.*
> Actually also France and Denmark…
> These days I have been a busy bee, life as such keeps me running and I had only little time to drop by LJ, so not to many comments from me those months.
> 
> First things first.
> 
> During the winter I had visits from two of my LJ friends, Ty kaerlighedsbamsen and David PaulsenbyHand .
> They have both visited my shop more than once and even once together, but I forgot to take photos, sorry guys.
> I also had the chance to visit Ty's shop and meet his son, some lovely hours at his place, thank you.
> It will not be the last you hear about these two guys, I will tell more at a later meeting and now just thank them for the visits and the good talks we have had, I know many more will come, thank you guys. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this was why I wanted to write just now!
> I was sitting on my bench in front of the shop, on the phone with a Romanian girl I know and was expecting to visit that afternoon. A well dressed guy stopped by the shop and stood there for quite a time, I'm used to people watching the shop, but I was thinking who is that guy, he just stands there in front of the shop… Then he gave a signal and left… Then right after a big rain came and I ran inside to work, but the phone rang again and now I was on with a friend, so when the guy came back I was again talking, but this time I hung up and said hello.
> It was Pasquale, he is a Italian photographer, studied architecture and have a heart for the wood, so yes talk came easy and I so enjoyed his company. Yes we did talk tools and as with everyone visiting my shop, the hand tool wall was where we spend most the time, not hanging at it, but hanging out by it and time was flying like a jet plane all in all a wonderful time and when he left he just had the chance to say hello to my beautiful Romanian friend Mira, as she arrived at the same moment by chance.
> Thank you Pasquale for a wonderful time, since I know you are staying for a while, I look forward to your next visit. ;-) There are still so much I never got to hear about, you have a friend here in Denmark now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last week I had a visit from France, it was Yves, he is a friend of a friend and now a friend of me.
> He heard my old 1962 Vespa GL was not running, so he said he would come and make it!
> So Yves arrived with his wonderful mood, we laughed, welded, did mechanics and yes, the old lady was running up and down the street in the evening. After we ate at a local restaurant, and enjoyed life.
> Thank you Yves, it was a day I will remember and now the Vespa makes me smile when she is in front of the shop, will see you soon, look forward to sail your ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also just learned that one of my ancestors was a pirate he was captured by the English and kept in prison on a British ship outside London for a year. Dam yes, I'm a pirate!
> Here I tried to live my self into the role. ;-) Mad the pirate or Mad(s) Sparrow if you will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a long Winter - ok not that long…
> Just tough that the shop was Down and I was without shop for a long period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I got to bake some more breads, the sourdough are still alive and making wonderful breads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also started training on making wood cuts, first in lino and making the tools for it, more will come.
> Here first shot in colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The winter also gave time for nude model clay croquis, it is so rewarding and I feel that I start to make progress this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a new folding kayak, that I will bring when I go again this summer to visit my friend Jamie in Scotland.
> I look so much forward to see them all up there and this time to not just walk the loch Doon, but even to sail on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a computer brake down, several blogs were lost and a load of pictures taken since my last backup in January were lost… The hard drive say funny sounds and I can't get to access it, even in a external docking station.
> This was a hard punch, but at the end of the day, it's just data and not life, so I left it behind me now.
> I wrote some poetry and a chapter on a book that are now lost, this is the worst.
> Glad I did have a backup even it was old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So news from the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been quite a lot there, but did only little woodworking.
> Used it for many other things as it is supposed to be my studio, but also for a place to sleep after nights in town.
> Yes life as single makes you sometimes see the sun rise before you go to bed. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my bench these days, working on a secret project, that I will share in a few weeks, yes my wonderful daughter are having her confirmation so it might have to do with that. ;-)
> I put quite a few hours into that project and have enjoyed this time to the max.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 May it was the Danish liberation day from the great war and I went to the memorial to send thoughts to my American and English friends - thanks for the freedom I live now.
> 
> *A warm thought and thank you for the visits,*
> Mads


Mad(s) Sparrow has a certain ring to it! Thank you for sharing your visits and adventures!


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen

mafe said:


> *Visit in the shop from Italy - Actually also France and Denmark...*
> 
> *Visit in the shop from Italy.*
> Actually also France and Denmark…
> These days I have been a busy bee, life as such keeps me running and I had only little time to drop by LJ, so not to many comments from me those months.
> 
> First things first.
> 
> During the winter I had visits from two of my LJ friends, Ty kaerlighedsbamsen and David PaulsenbyHand .
> They have both visited my shop more than once and even once together, but I forgot to take photos, sorry guys.
> I also had the chance to visit Ty's shop and meet his son, some lovely hours at his place, thank you.
> It will not be the last you hear about these two guys, I will tell more at a later meeting and now just thank them for the visits and the good talks we have had, I know many more will come, thank you guys. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this was why I wanted to write just now!
> I was sitting on my bench in front of the shop, on the phone with a Romanian girl I know and was expecting to visit that afternoon. A well dressed guy stopped by the shop and stood there for quite a time, I'm used to people watching the shop, but I was thinking who is that guy, he just stands there in front of the shop… Then he gave a signal and left… Then right after a big rain came and I ran inside to work, but the phone rang again and now I was on with a friend, so when the guy came back I was again talking, but this time I hung up and said hello.
> It was Pasquale, he is a Italian photographer, studied architecture and have a heart for the wood, so yes talk came easy and I so enjoyed his company. Yes we did talk tools and as with everyone visiting my shop, the hand tool wall was where we spend most the time, not hanging at it, but hanging out by it and time was flying like a jet plane all in all a wonderful time and when he left he just had the chance to say hello to my beautiful Romanian friend Mira, as she arrived at the same moment by chance.
> Thank you Pasquale for a wonderful time, since I know you are staying for a while, I look forward to your next visit. ;-) There are still so much I never got to hear about, you have a friend here in Denmark now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last week I had a visit from France, it was Yves, he is a friend of a friend and now a friend of me.
> He heard my old 1962 Vespa GL was not running, so he said he would come and make it!
> So Yves arrived with his wonderful mood, we laughed, welded, did mechanics and yes, the old lady was running up and down the street in the evening. After we ate at a local restaurant, and enjoyed life.
> Thank you Yves, it was a day I will remember and now the Vespa makes me smile when she is in front of the shop, will see you soon, look forward to sail your ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also just learned that one of my ancestors was a pirate he was captured by the English and kept in prison on a British ship outside London for a year. Dam yes, I'm a pirate!
> Here I tried to live my self into the role. ;-) Mad the pirate or Mad(s) Sparrow if you will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a long Winter - ok not that long…
> Just tough that the shop was Down and I was without shop for a long period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I got to bake some more breads, the sourdough are still alive and making wonderful breads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also started training on making wood cuts, first in lino and making the tools for it, more will come.
> Here first shot in colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The winter also gave time for nude model clay croquis, it is so rewarding and I feel that I start to make progress this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a new folding kayak, that I will bring when I go again this summer to visit my friend Jamie in Scotland.
> I look so much forward to see them all up there and this time to not just walk the loch Doon, but even to sail on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a computer brake down, several blogs were lost and a load of pictures taken since my last backup in January were lost… The hard drive say funny sounds and I can't get to access it, even in a external docking station.
> This was a hard punch, but at the end of the day, it's just data and not life, so I left it behind me now.
> I wrote some poetry and a chapter on a book that are now lost, this is the worst.
> Glad I did have a backup even it was old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So news from the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been quite a lot there, but did only little woodworking.
> Used it for many other things as it is supposed to be my studio, but also for a place to sleep after nights in town.
> Yes life as single makes you sometimes see the sun rise before you go to bed. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my bench these days, working on a secret project, that I will share in a few weeks, yes my wonderful daughter are having her confirmation so it might have to do with that. ;-)
> I put quite a few hours into that project and have enjoyed this time to the max.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 May it was the Danish liberation day from the great war and I went to the memorial to send thoughts to my American and English friends - thanks for the freedom I live now.
> 
> *A warm thought and thank you for the visits,*
> Mads


I 2nd Topamax!
It was a pleasure having you here as well. Sleeping in the shop realy looks classy- think ill try that this summer. Looking forward to see the end result of Mathildes gift!


----------



## jinkyjock

mafe said:


> *Visit in the shop from Italy - Actually also France and Denmark...*
> 
> *Visit in the shop from Italy.*
> Actually also France and Denmark…
> These days I have been a busy bee, life as such keeps me running and I had only little time to drop by LJ, so not to many comments from me those months.
> 
> First things first.
> 
> During the winter I had visits from two of my LJ friends, Ty kaerlighedsbamsen and David PaulsenbyHand .
> They have both visited my shop more than once and even once together, but I forgot to take photos, sorry guys.
> I also had the chance to visit Ty's shop and meet his son, some lovely hours at his place, thank you.
> It will not be the last you hear about these two guys, I will tell more at a later meeting and now just thank them for the visits and the good talks we have had, I know many more will come, thank you guys. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this was why I wanted to write just now!
> I was sitting on my bench in front of the shop, on the phone with a Romanian girl I know and was expecting to visit that afternoon. A well dressed guy stopped by the shop and stood there for quite a time, I'm used to people watching the shop, but I was thinking who is that guy, he just stands there in front of the shop… Then he gave a signal and left… Then right after a big rain came and I ran inside to work, but the phone rang again and now I was on with a friend, so when the guy came back I was again talking, but this time I hung up and said hello.
> It was Pasquale, he is a Italian photographer, studied architecture and have a heart for the wood, so yes talk came easy and I so enjoyed his company. Yes we did talk tools and as with everyone visiting my shop, the hand tool wall was where we spend most the time, not hanging at it, but hanging out by it and time was flying like a jet plane all in all a wonderful time and when he left he just had the chance to say hello to my beautiful Romanian friend Mira, as she arrived at the same moment by chance.
> Thank you Pasquale for a wonderful time, since I know you are staying for a while, I look forward to your next visit. ;-) There are still so much I never got to hear about, you have a friend here in Denmark now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last week I had a visit from France, it was Yves, he is a friend of a friend and now a friend of me.
> He heard my old 1962 Vespa GL was not running, so he said he would come and make it!
> So Yves arrived with his wonderful mood, we laughed, welded, did mechanics and yes, the old lady was running up and down the street in the evening. After we ate at a local restaurant, and enjoyed life.
> Thank you Yves, it was a day I will remember and now the Vespa makes me smile when she is in front of the shop, will see you soon, look forward to sail your ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also just learned that one of my ancestors was a pirate he was captured by the English and kept in prison on a British ship outside London for a year. Dam yes, I'm a pirate!
> Here I tried to live my self into the role. ;-) Mad the pirate or Mad(s) Sparrow if you will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a long Winter - ok not that long…
> Just tough that the shop was Down and I was without shop for a long period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I got to bake some more breads, the sourdough are still alive and making wonderful breads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also started training on making wood cuts, first in lino and making the tools for it, more will come.
> Here first shot in colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The winter also gave time for nude model clay croquis, it is so rewarding and I feel that I start to make progress this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a new folding kayak, that I will bring when I go again this summer to visit my friend Jamie in Scotland.
> I look so much forward to see them all up there and this time to not just walk the loch Doon, but even to sail on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a computer brake down, several blogs were lost and a load of pictures taken since my last backup in January were lost… The hard drive say funny sounds and I can't get to access it, even in a external docking station.
> This was a hard punch, but at the end of the day, it's just data and not life, so I left it behind me now.
> I wrote some poetry and a chapter on a book that are now lost, this is the worst.
> Glad I did have a backup even it was old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So news from the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been quite a lot there, but did only little woodworking.
> Used it for many other things as it is supposed to be my studio, but also for a place to sleep after nights in town.
> Yes life as single makes you sometimes see the sun rise before you go to bed. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my bench these days, working on a secret project, that I will share in a few weeks, yes my wonderful daughter are having her confirmation so it might have to do with that. ;-)
> I put quite a few hours into that project and have enjoyed this time to the max.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 May it was the Danish liberation day from the great war and I went to the memorial to send thoughts to my American and English friends - thanks for the freedom I live now.
> 
> *A warm thought and thank you for the visits,*
> Mads


Must say you have quite an eclectic mix on view in your shop.
Coupla Lucian Freuds on the wall for your pension fund, oh lucky man.
Sourdough bread mmmmmm, 
I do miss my German friend Constance and her lovely bread.


----------



## Sodabowski

mafe said:


> *Visit in the shop from Italy - Actually also France and Denmark...*
> 
> *Visit in the shop from Italy.*
> Actually also France and Denmark…
> These days I have been a busy bee, life as such keeps me running and I had only little time to drop by LJ, so not to many comments from me those months.
> 
> First things first.
> 
> During the winter I had visits from two of my LJ friends, Ty kaerlighedsbamsen and David PaulsenbyHand .
> They have both visited my shop more than once and even once together, but I forgot to take photos, sorry guys.
> I also had the chance to visit Ty's shop and meet his son, some lovely hours at his place, thank you.
> It will not be the last you hear about these two guys, I will tell more at a later meeting and now just thank them for the visits and the good talks we have had, I know many more will come, thank you guys. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this was why I wanted to write just now!
> I was sitting on my bench in front of the shop, on the phone with a Romanian girl I know and was expecting to visit that afternoon. A well dressed guy stopped by the shop and stood there for quite a time, I'm used to people watching the shop, but I was thinking who is that guy, he just stands there in front of the shop… Then he gave a signal and left… Then right after a big rain came and I ran inside to work, but the phone rang again and now I was on with a friend, so when the guy came back I was again talking, but this time I hung up and said hello.
> It was Pasquale, he is a Italian photographer, studied architecture and have a heart for the wood, so yes talk came easy and I so enjoyed his company. Yes we did talk tools and as with everyone visiting my shop, the hand tool wall was where we spend most the time, not hanging at it, but hanging out by it and time was flying like a jet plane all in all a wonderful time and when he left he just had the chance to say hello to my beautiful Romanian friend Mira, as she arrived at the same moment by chance.
> Thank you Pasquale for a wonderful time, since I know you are staying for a while, I look forward to your next visit. ;-) There are still so much I never got to hear about, you have a friend here in Denmark now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last week I had a visit from France, it was Yves, he is a friend of a friend and now a friend of me.
> He heard my old 1962 Vespa GL was not running, so he said he would come and make it!
> So Yves arrived with his wonderful mood, we laughed, welded, did mechanics and yes, the old lady was running up and down the street in the evening. After we ate at a local restaurant, and enjoyed life.
> Thank you Yves, it was a day I will remember and now the Vespa makes me smile when she is in front of the shop, will see you soon, look forward to sail your ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also just learned that one of my ancestors was a pirate he was captured by the English and kept in prison on a British ship outside London for a year. Dam yes, I'm a pirate!
> Here I tried to live my self into the role. ;-) Mad the pirate or Mad(s) Sparrow if you will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a long Winter - ok not that long…
> Just tough that the shop was Down and I was without shop for a long period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I got to bake some more breads, the sourdough are still alive and making wonderful breads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also started training on making wood cuts, first in lino and making the tools for it, more will come.
> Here first shot in colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The winter also gave time for nude model clay croquis, it is so rewarding and I feel that I start to make progress this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a new folding kayak, that I will bring when I go again this summer to visit my friend Jamie in Scotland.
> I look so much forward to see them all up there and this time to not just walk the loch Doon, but even to sail on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a computer brake down, several blogs were lost and a load of pictures taken since my last backup in January were lost… The hard drive say funny sounds and I can't get to access it, even in a external docking station.
> This was a hard punch, but at the end of the day, it's just data and not life, so I left it behind me now.
> I wrote some poetry and a chapter on a book that are now lost, this is the worst.
> Glad I did have a backup even it was old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So news from the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been quite a lot there, but did only little woodworking.
> Used it for many other things as it is supposed to be my studio, but also for a place to sleep after nights in town.
> Yes life as single makes you sometimes see the sun rise before you go to bed. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my bench these days, working on a secret project, that I will share in a few weeks, yes my wonderful daughter are having her confirmation so it might have to do with that. ;-)
> I put quite a few hours into that project and have enjoyed this time to the max.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 May it was the Danish liberation day from the great war and I went to the memorial to send thoughts to my American and English friends - thanks for the freedom I live now.
> 
> *A warm thought and thank you for the visits,*
> Mads


Good times  Congrats to Mathilde!


----------



## stefang

mafe said:


> *Visit in the shop from Italy - Actually also France and Denmark...*
> 
> *Visit in the shop from Italy.*
> Actually also France and Denmark…
> These days I have been a busy bee, life as such keeps me running and I had only little time to drop by LJ, so not to many comments from me those months.
> 
> First things first.
> 
> During the winter I had visits from two of my LJ friends, Ty kaerlighedsbamsen and David PaulsenbyHand .
> They have both visited my shop more than once and even once together, but I forgot to take photos, sorry guys.
> I also had the chance to visit Ty's shop and meet his son, some lovely hours at his place, thank you.
> It will not be the last you hear about these two guys, I will tell more at a later meeting and now just thank them for the visits and the good talks we have had, I know many more will come, thank you guys. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this was why I wanted to write just now!
> I was sitting on my bench in front of the shop, on the phone with a Romanian girl I know and was expecting to visit that afternoon. A well dressed guy stopped by the shop and stood there for quite a time, I'm used to people watching the shop, but I was thinking who is that guy, he just stands there in front of the shop… Then he gave a signal and left… Then right after a big rain came and I ran inside to work, but the phone rang again and now I was on with a friend, so when the guy came back I was again talking, but this time I hung up and said hello.
> It was Pasquale, he is a Italian photographer, studied architecture and have a heart for the wood, so yes talk came easy and I so enjoyed his company. Yes we did talk tools and as with everyone visiting my shop, the hand tool wall was where we spend most the time, not hanging at it, but hanging out by it and time was flying like a jet plane all in all a wonderful time and when he left he just had the chance to say hello to my beautiful Romanian friend Mira, as she arrived at the same moment by chance.
> Thank you Pasquale for a wonderful time, since I know you are staying for a while, I look forward to your next visit. ;-) There are still so much I never got to hear about, you have a friend here in Denmark now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last week I had a visit from France, it was Yves, he is a friend of a friend and now a friend of me.
> He heard my old 1962 Vespa GL was not running, so he said he would come and make it!
> So Yves arrived with his wonderful mood, we laughed, welded, did mechanics and yes, the old lady was running up and down the street in the evening. After we ate at a local restaurant, and enjoyed life.
> Thank you Yves, it was a day I will remember and now the Vespa makes me smile when she is in front of the shop, will see you soon, look forward to sail your ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also just learned that one of my ancestors was a pirate he was captured by the English and kept in prison on a British ship outside London for a year. Dam yes, I'm a pirate!
> Here I tried to live my self into the role. ;-) Mad the pirate or Mad(s) Sparrow if you will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a long Winter - ok not that long…
> Just tough that the shop was Down and I was without shop for a long period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I got to bake some more breads, the sourdough are still alive and making wonderful breads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also started training on making wood cuts, first in lino and making the tools for it, more will come.
> Here first shot in colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The winter also gave time for nude model clay croquis, it is so rewarding and I feel that I start to make progress this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a new folding kayak, that I will bring when I go again this summer to visit my friend Jamie in Scotland.
> I look so much forward to see them all up there and this time to not just walk the loch Doon, but even to sail on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a computer brake down, several blogs were lost and a load of pictures taken since my last backup in January were lost… The hard drive say funny sounds and I can't get to access it, even in a external docking station.
> This was a hard punch, but at the end of the day, it's just data and not life, so I left it behind me now.
> I wrote some poetry and a chapter on a book that are now lost, this is the worst.
> Glad I did have a backup even it was old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So news from the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been quite a lot there, but did only little woodworking.
> Used it for many other things as it is supposed to be my studio, but also for a place to sleep after nights in town.
> Yes life as single makes you sometimes see the sun rise before you go to bed. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my bench these days, working on a secret project, that I will share in a few weeks, yes my wonderful daughter are having her confirmation so it might have to do with that. ;-)
> I put quite a few hours into that project and have enjoyed this time to the max.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 May it was the Danish liberation day from the great war and I went to the memorial to send thoughts to my American and English friends - thanks for the freedom I live now.
> 
> *A warm thought and thank you for the visits,*
> Mads


I'm glad you are living the good life and using a lot of time on art related projects Mads. A very positive way to spend your time, and even better that you are getting lots of visits from woodworking friends and female friends. Give Hilda my congratulations on her confirmation. My grandson Vidar was confirmed last weekend and he is spending this weekend with us while his parents are away attending the confirmation of a friends daughter. I'm sure Vidar is pretty bored being around us old folks, but he is a nice boy and doesn't show it. We are feeding him well to make up for the lack of excitement. I'm looking forward to you forthcoming post on your secret project.


----------



## littlecope

mafe said:


> *Visit in the shop from Italy - Actually also France and Denmark...*
> 
> *Visit in the shop from Italy.*
> Actually also France and Denmark…
> These days I have been a busy bee, life as such keeps me running and I had only little time to drop by LJ, so not to many comments from me those months.
> 
> First things first.
> 
> During the winter I had visits from two of my LJ friends, Ty kaerlighedsbamsen and David PaulsenbyHand .
> They have both visited my shop more than once and even once together, but I forgot to take photos, sorry guys.
> I also had the chance to visit Ty's shop and meet his son, some lovely hours at his place, thank you.
> It will not be the last you hear about these two guys, I will tell more at a later meeting and now just thank them for the visits and the good talks we have had, I know many more will come, thank you guys. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this was why I wanted to write just now!
> I was sitting on my bench in front of the shop, on the phone with a Romanian girl I know and was expecting to visit that afternoon. A well dressed guy stopped by the shop and stood there for quite a time, I'm used to people watching the shop, but I was thinking who is that guy, he just stands there in front of the shop… Then he gave a signal and left… Then right after a big rain came and I ran inside to work, but the phone rang again and now I was on with a friend, so when the guy came back I was again talking, but this time I hung up and said hello.
> It was Pasquale, he is a Italian photographer, studied architecture and have a heart for the wood, so yes talk came easy and I so enjoyed his company. Yes we did talk tools and as with everyone visiting my shop, the hand tool wall was where we spend most the time, not hanging at it, but hanging out by it and time was flying like a jet plane all in all a wonderful time and when he left he just had the chance to say hello to my beautiful Romanian friend Mira, as she arrived at the same moment by chance.
> Thank you Pasquale for a wonderful time, since I know you are staying for a while, I look forward to your next visit. ;-) There are still so much I never got to hear about, you have a friend here in Denmark now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last week I had a visit from France, it was Yves, he is a friend of a friend and now a friend of me.
> He heard my old 1962 Vespa GL was not running, so he said he would come and make it!
> So Yves arrived with his wonderful mood, we laughed, welded, did mechanics and yes, the old lady was running up and down the street in the evening. After we ate at a local restaurant, and enjoyed life.
> Thank you Yves, it was a day I will remember and now the Vespa makes me smile when she is in front of the shop, will see you soon, look forward to sail your ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also just learned that one of my ancestors was a pirate he was captured by the English and kept in prison on a British ship outside London for a year. Dam yes, I'm a pirate!
> Here I tried to live my self into the role. ;-) Mad the pirate or Mad(s) Sparrow if you will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a long Winter - ok not that long…
> Just tough that the shop was Down and I was without shop for a long period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I got to bake some more breads, the sourdough are still alive and making wonderful breads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also started training on making wood cuts, first in lino and making the tools for it, more will come.
> Here first shot in colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The winter also gave time for nude model clay croquis, it is so rewarding and I feel that I start to make progress this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a new folding kayak, that I will bring when I go again this summer to visit my friend Jamie in Scotland.
> I look so much forward to see them all up there and this time to not just walk the loch Doon, but even to sail on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a computer brake down, several blogs were lost and a load of pictures taken since my last backup in January were lost… The hard drive say funny sounds and I can't get to access it, even in a external docking station.
> This was a hard punch, but at the end of the day, it's just data and not life, so I left it behind me now.
> I wrote some poetry and a chapter on a book that are now lost, this is the worst.
> Glad I did have a backup even it was old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So news from the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been quite a lot there, but did only little woodworking.
> Used it for many other things as it is supposed to be my studio, but also for a place to sleep after nights in town.
> Yes life as single makes you sometimes see the sun rise before you go to bed. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my bench these days, working on a secret project, that I will share in a few weeks, yes my wonderful daughter are having her confirmation so it might have to do with that. ;-)
> I put quite a few hours into that project and have enjoyed this time to the max.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 May it was the Danish liberation day from the great war and I went to the memorial to send thoughts to my American and English friends - thanks for the freedom I live now.
> 
> *A warm thought and thank you for the visits,*
> Mads


Many and Merry Meetings Mafe!
Sounds like you're riding a wave of Up Times, Enjoy and Savor them my Friend!!


----------



## lew

mafe said:


> *Visit in the shop from Italy - Actually also France and Denmark...*
> 
> *Visit in the shop from Italy.*
> Actually also France and Denmark…
> These days I have been a busy bee, life as such keeps me running and I had only little time to drop by LJ, so not to many comments from me those months.
> 
> First things first.
> 
> During the winter I had visits from two of my LJ friends, Ty kaerlighedsbamsen and David PaulsenbyHand .
> They have both visited my shop more than once and even once together, but I forgot to take photos, sorry guys.
> I also had the chance to visit Ty's shop and meet his son, some lovely hours at his place, thank you.
> It will not be the last you hear about these two guys, I will tell more at a later meeting and now just thank them for the visits and the good talks we have had, I know many more will come, thank you guys. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this was why I wanted to write just now!
> I was sitting on my bench in front of the shop, on the phone with a Romanian girl I know and was expecting to visit that afternoon. A well dressed guy stopped by the shop and stood there for quite a time, I'm used to people watching the shop, but I was thinking who is that guy, he just stands there in front of the shop… Then he gave a signal and left… Then right after a big rain came and I ran inside to work, but the phone rang again and now I was on with a friend, so when the guy came back I was again talking, but this time I hung up and said hello.
> It was Pasquale, he is a Italian photographer, studied architecture and have a heart for the wood, so yes talk came easy and I so enjoyed his company. Yes we did talk tools and as with everyone visiting my shop, the hand tool wall was where we spend most the time, not hanging at it, but hanging out by it and time was flying like a jet plane all in all a wonderful time and when he left he just had the chance to say hello to my beautiful Romanian friend Mira, as she arrived at the same moment by chance.
> Thank you Pasquale for a wonderful time, since I know you are staying for a while, I look forward to your next visit. ;-) There are still so much I never got to hear about, you have a friend here in Denmark now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last week I had a visit from France, it was Yves, he is a friend of a friend and now a friend of me.
> He heard my old 1962 Vespa GL was not running, so he said he would come and make it!
> So Yves arrived with his wonderful mood, we laughed, welded, did mechanics and yes, the old lady was running up and down the street in the evening. After we ate at a local restaurant, and enjoyed life.
> Thank you Yves, it was a day I will remember and now the Vespa makes me smile when she is in front of the shop, will see you soon, look forward to sail your ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also just learned that one of my ancestors was a pirate he was captured by the English and kept in prison on a British ship outside London for a year. Dam yes, I'm a pirate!
> Here I tried to live my self into the role. ;-) Mad the pirate or Mad(s) Sparrow if you will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a long Winter - ok not that long…
> Just tough that the shop was Down and I was without shop for a long period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I got to bake some more breads, the sourdough are still alive and making wonderful breads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also started training on making wood cuts, first in lino and making the tools for it, more will come.
> Here first shot in colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The winter also gave time for nude model clay croquis, it is so rewarding and I feel that I start to make progress this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a new folding kayak, that I will bring when I go again this summer to visit my friend Jamie in Scotland.
> I look so much forward to see them all up there and this time to not just walk the loch Doon, but even to sail on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a computer brake down, several blogs were lost and a load of pictures taken since my last backup in January were lost… The hard drive say funny sounds and I can't get to access it, even in a external docking station.
> This was a hard punch, but at the end of the day, it's just data and not life, so I left it behind me now.
> I wrote some poetry and a chapter on a book that are now lost, this is the worst.
> Glad I did have a backup even it was old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So news from the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been quite a lot there, but did only little woodworking.
> Used it for many other things as it is supposed to be my studio, but also for a place to sleep after nights in town.
> Yes life as single makes you sometimes see the sun rise before you go to bed. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my bench these days, working on a secret project, that I will share in a few weeks, yes my wonderful daughter are having her confirmation so it might have to do with that. ;-)
> I put quite a few hours into that project and have enjoyed this time to the max.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 May it was the Danish liberation day from the great war and I went to the memorial to send thoughts to my American and English friends - thanks for the freedom I live now.
> 
> *A warm thought and thank you for the visits,*
> Mads


Mads,
You are blessed with so many friends and a wonderful family. I always look forward to being permitted a peek into how you are doing.


----------



## alba

mafe said:


> *Visit in the shop from Italy - Actually also France and Denmark...*
> 
> *Visit in the shop from Italy.*
> Actually also France and Denmark…
> These days I have been a busy bee, life as such keeps me running and I had only little time to drop by LJ, so not to many comments from me those months.
> 
> First things first.
> 
> During the winter I had visits from two of my LJ friends, Ty kaerlighedsbamsen and David PaulsenbyHand .
> They have both visited my shop more than once and even once together, but I forgot to take photos, sorry guys.
> I also had the chance to visit Ty's shop and meet his son, some lovely hours at his place, thank you.
> It will not be the last you hear about these two guys, I will tell more at a later meeting and now just thank them for the visits and the good talks we have had, I know many more will come, thank you guys. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this was why I wanted to write just now!
> I was sitting on my bench in front of the shop, on the phone with a Romanian girl I know and was expecting to visit that afternoon. A well dressed guy stopped by the shop and stood there for quite a time, I'm used to people watching the shop, but I was thinking who is that guy, he just stands there in front of the shop… Then he gave a signal and left… Then right after a big rain came and I ran inside to work, but the phone rang again and now I was on with a friend, so when the guy came back I was again talking, but this time I hung up and said hello.
> It was Pasquale, he is a Italian photographer, studied architecture and have a heart for the wood, so yes talk came easy and I so enjoyed his company. Yes we did talk tools and as with everyone visiting my shop, the hand tool wall was where we spend most the time, not hanging at it, but hanging out by it and time was flying like a jet plane all in all a wonderful time and when he left he just had the chance to say hello to my beautiful Romanian friend Mira, as she arrived at the same moment by chance.
> Thank you Pasquale for a wonderful time, since I know you are staying for a while, I look forward to your next visit. ;-) There are still so much I never got to hear about, you have a friend here in Denmark now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last week I had a visit from France, it was Yves, he is a friend of a friend and now a friend of me.
> He heard my old 1962 Vespa GL was not running, so he said he would come and make it!
> So Yves arrived with his wonderful mood, we laughed, welded, did mechanics and yes, the old lady was running up and down the street in the evening. After we ate at a local restaurant, and enjoyed life.
> Thank you Yves, it was a day I will remember and now the Vespa makes me smile when she is in front of the shop, will see you soon, look forward to sail your ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also just learned that one of my ancestors was a pirate he was captured by the English and kept in prison on a British ship outside London for a year. Dam yes, I'm a pirate!
> Here I tried to live my self into the role. ;-) Mad the pirate or Mad(s) Sparrow if you will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a long Winter - ok not that long…
> Just tough that the shop was Down and I was without shop for a long period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I got to bake some more breads, the sourdough are still alive and making wonderful breads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also started training on making wood cuts, first in lino and making the tools for it, more will come.
> Here first shot in colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The winter also gave time for nude model clay croquis, it is so rewarding and I feel that I start to make progress this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a new folding kayak, that I will bring when I go again this summer to visit my friend Jamie in Scotland.
> I look so much forward to see them all up there and this time to not just walk the loch Doon, but even to sail on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a computer brake down, several blogs were lost and a load of pictures taken since my last backup in January were lost… The hard drive say funny sounds and I can't get to access it, even in a external docking station.
> This was a hard punch, but at the end of the day, it's just data and not life, so I left it behind me now.
> I wrote some poetry and a chapter on a book that are now lost, this is the worst.
> Glad I did have a backup even it was old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So news from the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been quite a lot there, but did only little woodworking.
> Used it for many other things as it is supposed to be my studio, but also for a place to sleep after nights in town.
> Yes life as single makes you sometimes see the sun rise before you go to bed. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my bench these days, working on a secret project, that I will share in a few weeks, yes my wonderful daughter are having her confirmation so it might have to do with that. ;-)
> I put quite a few hours into that project and have enjoyed this time to the max.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 May it was the Danish liberation day from the great war and I went to the memorial to send thoughts to my American and English friends - thanks for the freedom I live now.
> 
> *A warm thought and thank you for the visits,*
> Mads


Well Mads a great update
I thought we would have had to make one when you arrived 
"Secret Project" I'm intrigued

Jamie


----------



## Ale

mafe said:


> *Visit in the shop from Italy - Actually also France and Denmark...*
> 
> *Visit in the shop from Italy.*
> Actually also France and Denmark…
> These days I have been a busy bee, life as such keeps me running and I had only little time to drop by LJ, so not to many comments from me those months.
> 
> First things first.
> 
> During the winter I had visits from two of my LJ friends, Ty kaerlighedsbamsen and David PaulsenbyHand .
> They have both visited my shop more than once and even once together, but I forgot to take photos, sorry guys.
> I also had the chance to visit Ty's shop and meet his son, some lovely hours at his place, thank you.
> It will not be the last you hear about these two guys, I will tell more at a later meeting and now just thank them for the visits and the good talks we have had, I know many more will come, thank you guys. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this was why I wanted to write just now!
> I was sitting on my bench in front of the shop, on the phone with a Romanian girl I know and was expecting to visit that afternoon. A well dressed guy stopped by the shop and stood there for quite a time, I'm used to people watching the shop, but I was thinking who is that guy, he just stands there in front of the shop… Then he gave a signal and left… Then right after a big rain came and I ran inside to work, but the phone rang again and now I was on with a friend, so when the guy came back I was again talking, but this time I hung up and said hello.
> It was Pasquale, he is a Italian photographer, studied architecture and have a heart for the wood, so yes talk came easy and I so enjoyed his company. Yes we did talk tools and as with everyone visiting my shop, the hand tool wall was where we spend most the time, not hanging at it, but hanging out by it and time was flying like a jet plane all in all a wonderful time and when he left he just had the chance to say hello to my beautiful Romanian friend Mira, as she arrived at the same moment by chance.
> Thank you Pasquale for a wonderful time, since I know you are staying for a while, I look forward to your next visit. ;-) There are still so much I never got to hear about, you have a friend here in Denmark now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last week I had a visit from France, it was Yves, he is a friend of a friend and now a friend of me.
> He heard my old 1962 Vespa GL was not running, so he said he would come and make it!
> So Yves arrived with his wonderful mood, we laughed, welded, did mechanics and yes, the old lady was running up and down the street in the evening. After we ate at a local restaurant, and enjoyed life.
> Thank you Yves, it was a day I will remember and now the Vespa makes me smile when she is in front of the shop, will see you soon, look forward to sail your ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also just learned that one of my ancestors was a pirate he was captured by the English and kept in prison on a British ship outside London for a year. Dam yes, I'm a pirate!
> Here I tried to live my self into the role. ;-) Mad the pirate or Mad(s) Sparrow if you will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a long Winter - ok not that long…
> Just tough that the shop was Down and I was without shop for a long period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I got to bake some more breads, the sourdough are still alive and making wonderful breads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also started training on making wood cuts, first in lino and making the tools for it, more will come.
> Here first shot in colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The winter also gave time for nude model clay croquis, it is so rewarding and I feel that I start to make progress this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a new folding kayak, that I will bring when I go again this summer to visit my friend Jamie in Scotland.
> I look so much forward to see them all up there and this time to not just walk the loch Doon, but even to sail on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a computer brake down, several blogs were lost and a load of pictures taken since my last backup in January were lost… The hard drive say funny sounds and I can't get to access it, even in a external docking station.
> This was a hard punch, but at the end of the day, it's just data and not life, so I left it behind me now.
> I wrote some poetry and a chapter on a book that are now lost, this is the worst.
> Glad I did have a backup even it was old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So news from the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been quite a lot there, but did only little woodworking.
> Used it for many other things as it is supposed to be my studio, but also for a place to sleep after nights in town.
> Yes life as single makes you sometimes see the sun rise before you go to bed. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my bench these days, working on a secret project, that I will share in a few weeks, yes my wonderful daughter are having her confirmation so it might have to do with that. ;-)
> I put quite a few hours into that project and have enjoyed this time to the max.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 May it was the Danish liberation day from the great war and I went to the memorial to send thoughts to my American and English friends - thanks for the freedom I live now.
> 
> *A warm thought and thank you for the visits,*
> Mads


Thank you Mads for your hospitality. I really appreciated it and enjoyed the time spent in your shop. It was a bit like witnessing something you've always cherished and draw inspiration from come alive altogether. Although I haven't posted a single project on LJ so far this does not mean I'm a lazy bastard.. just too shy maybe to show my humble projects to the world. Having said that, you made me realize that it's not about the things you do but the degree of joy you derive from it that counts.

Thank you Mads and i look forward to see you soon

Pasquale


----------



## phtaylor36

mafe said:


> *Visit in the shop from Italy - Actually also France and Denmark...*
> 
> *Visit in the shop from Italy.*
> Actually also France and Denmark…
> These days I have been a busy bee, life as such keeps me running and I had only little time to drop by LJ, so not to many comments from me those months.
> 
> First things first.
> 
> During the winter I had visits from two of my LJ friends, Ty kaerlighedsbamsen and David PaulsenbyHand .
> They have both visited my shop more than once and even once together, but I forgot to take photos, sorry guys.
> I also had the chance to visit Ty's shop and meet his son, some lovely hours at his place, thank you.
> It will not be the last you hear about these two guys, I will tell more at a later meeting and now just thank them for the visits and the good talks we have had, I know many more will come, thank you guys. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this was why I wanted to write just now!
> I was sitting on my bench in front of the shop, on the phone with a Romanian girl I know and was expecting to visit that afternoon. A well dressed guy stopped by the shop and stood there for quite a time, I'm used to people watching the shop, but I was thinking who is that guy, he just stands there in front of the shop… Then he gave a signal and left… Then right after a big rain came and I ran inside to work, but the phone rang again and now I was on with a friend, so when the guy came back I was again talking, but this time I hung up and said hello.
> It was Pasquale, he is a Italian photographer, studied architecture and have a heart for the wood, so yes talk came easy and I so enjoyed his company. Yes we did talk tools and as with everyone visiting my shop, the hand tool wall was where we spend most the time, not hanging at it, but hanging out by it and time was flying like a jet plane all in all a wonderful time and when he left he just had the chance to say hello to my beautiful Romanian friend Mira, as she arrived at the same moment by chance.
> Thank you Pasquale for a wonderful time, since I know you are staying for a while, I look forward to your next visit. ;-) There are still so much I never got to hear about, you have a friend here in Denmark now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last week I had a visit from France, it was Yves, he is a friend of a friend and now a friend of me.
> He heard my old 1962 Vespa GL was not running, so he said he would come and make it!
> So Yves arrived with his wonderful mood, we laughed, welded, did mechanics and yes, the old lady was running up and down the street in the evening. After we ate at a local restaurant, and enjoyed life.
> Thank you Yves, it was a day I will remember and now the Vespa makes me smile when she is in front of the shop, will see you soon, look forward to sail your ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also just learned that one of my ancestors was a pirate he was captured by the English and kept in prison on a British ship outside London for a year. Dam yes, I'm a pirate!
> Here I tried to live my self into the role. ;-) Mad the pirate or Mad(s) Sparrow if you will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a long Winter - ok not that long…
> Just tough that the shop was Down and I was without shop for a long period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I got to bake some more breads, the sourdough are still alive and making wonderful breads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also started training on making wood cuts, first in lino and making the tools for it, more will come.
> Here first shot in colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The winter also gave time for nude model clay croquis, it is so rewarding and I feel that I start to make progress this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a new folding kayak, that I will bring when I go again this summer to visit my friend Jamie in Scotland.
> I look so much forward to see them all up there and this time to not just walk the loch Doon, but even to sail on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a computer brake down, several blogs were lost and a load of pictures taken since my last backup in January were lost… The hard drive say funny sounds and I can't get to access it, even in a external docking station.
> This was a hard punch, but at the end of the day, it's just data and not life, so I left it behind me now.
> I wrote some poetry and a chapter on a book that are now lost, this is the worst.
> Glad I did have a backup even it was old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So news from the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been quite a lot there, but did only little woodworking.
> Used it for many other things as it is supposed to be my studio, but also for a place to sleep after nights in town.
> Yes life as single makes you sometimes see the sun rise before you go to bed. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my bench these days, working on a secret project, that I will share in a few weeks, yes my wonderful daughter are having her confirmation so it might have to do with that. ;-)
> I put quite a few hours into that project and have enjoyed this time to the max.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 May it was the Danish liberation day from the great war and I went to the memorial to send thoughts to my American and English friends - thanks for the freedom I live now.
> 
> *A warm thought and thank you for the visits,*
> Mads


Always enjoy seeing what your up to. Take care buddy


----------



## Brit

mafe said:


> *Visit in the shop from Italy - Actually also France and Denmark...*
> 
> *Visit in the shop from Italy.*
> Actually also France and Denmark…
> These days I have been a busy bee, life as such keeps me running and I had only little time to drop by LJ, so not to many comments from me those months.
> 
> First things first.
> 
> During the winter I had visits from two of my LJ friends, Ty kaerlighedsbamsen and David PaulsenbyHand .
> They have both visited my shop more than once and even once together, but I forgot to take photos, sorry guys.
> I also had the chance to visit Ty's shop and meet his son, some lovely hours at his place, thank you.
> It will not be the last you hear about these two guys, I will tell more at a later meeting and now just thank them for the visits and the good talks we have had, I know many more will come, thank you guys. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this was why I wanted to write just now!
> I was sitting on my bench in front of the shop, on the phone with a Romanian girl I know and was expecting to visit that afternoon. A well dressed guy stopped by the shop and stood there for quite a time, I'm used to people watching the shop, but I was thinking who is that guy, he just stands there in front of the shop… Then he gave a signal and left… Then right after a big rain came and I ran inside to work, but the phone rang again and now I was on with a friend, so when the guy came back I was again talking, but this time I hung up and said hello.
> It was Pasquale, he is a Italian photographer, studied architecture and have a heart for the wood, so yes talk came easy and I so enjoyed his company. Yes we did talk tools and as with everyone visiting my shop, the hand tool wall was where we spend most the time, not hanging at it, but hanging out by it and time was flying like a jet plane all in all a wonderful time and when he left he just had the chance to say hello to my beautiful Romanian friend Mira, as she arrived at the same moment by chance.
> Thank you Pasquale for a wonderful time, since I know you are staying for a while, I look forward to your next visit. ;-) There are still so much I never got to hear about, you have a friend here in Denmark now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last week I had a visit from France, it was Yves, he is a friend of a friend and now a friend of me.
> He heard my old 1962 Vespa GL was not running, so he said he would come and make it!
> So Yves arrived with his wonderful mood, we laughed, welded, did mechanics and yes, the old lady was running up and down the street in the evening. After we ate at a local restaurant, and enjoyed life.
> Thank you Yves, it was a day I will remember and now the Vespa makes me smile when she is in front of the shop, will see you soon, look forward to sail your ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also just learned that one of my ancestors was a pirate he was captured by the English and kept in prison on a British ship outside London for a year. Dam yes, I'm a pirate!
> Here I tried to live my self into the role. ;-) Mad the pirate or Mad(s) Sparrow if you will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a long Winter - ok not that long…
> Just tough that the shop was Down and I was without shop for a long period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I got to bake some more breads, the sourdough are still alive and making wonderful breads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also started training on making wood cuts, first in lino and making the tools for it, more will come.
> Here first shot in colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The winter also gave time for nude model clay croquis, it is so rewarding and I feel that I start to make progress this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a new folding kayak, that I will bring when I go again this summer to visit my friend Jamie in Scotland.
> I look so much forward to see them all up there and this time to not just walk the loch Doon, but even to sail on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a computer brake down, several blogs were lost and a load of pictures taken since my last backup in January were lost… The hard drive say funny sounds and I can't get to access it, even in a external docking station.
> This was a hard punch, but at the end of the day, it's just data and not life, so I left it behind me now.
> I wrote some poetry and a chapter on a book that are now lost, this is the worst.
> Glad I did have a backup even it was old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So news from the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been quite a lot there, but did only little woodworking.
> Used it for many other things as it is supposed to be my studio, but also for a place to sleep after nights in town.
> Yes life as single makes you sometimes see the sun rise before you go to bed. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my bench these days, working on a secret project, that I will share in a few weeks, yes my wonderful daughter are having her confirmation so it might have to do with that. ;-)
> I put quite a few hours into that project and have enjoyed this time to the max.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 May it was the Danish liberation day from the great war and I went to the memorial to send thoughts to my American and English friends - thanks for the freedom I live now.
> 
> *A warm thought and thank you for the visits,*
> Mads


I always enjoy seeing what you're up to Mads. Lovely to see more LJs visiting your shop. I bet they were blown away. I will always treasure the memory of my visits to your old workshop and the fact that I got to see all your wonderful old tools first hand. Stay well me friend.


----------



## lanwater

mafe said:


> *Visit in the shop from Italy - Actually also France and Denmark...*
> 
> *Visit in the shop from Italy.*
> Actually also France and Denmark…
> These days I have been a busy bee, life as such keeps me running and I had only little time to drop by LJ, so not to many comments from me those months.
> 
> First things first.
> 
> During the winter I had visits from two of my LJ friends, Ty kaerlighedsbamsen and David PaulsenbyHand .
> They have both visited my shop more than once and even once together, but I forgot to take photos, sorry guys.
> I also had the chance to visit Ty's shop and meet his son, some lovely hours at his place, thank you.
> It will not be the last you hear about these two guys, I will tell more at a later meeting and now just thank them for the visits and the good talks we have had, I know many more will come, thank you guys. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this was why I wanted to write just now!
> I was sitting on my bench in front of the shop, on the phone with a Romanian girl I know and was expecting to visit that afternoon. A well dressed guy stopped by the shop and stood there for quite a time, I'm used to people watching the shop, but I was thinking who is that guy, he just stands there in front of the shop… Then he gave a signal and left… Then right after a big rain came and I ran inside to work, but the phone rang again and now I was on with a friend, so when the guy came back I was again talking, but this time I hung up and said hello.
> It was Pasquale, he is a Italian photographer, studied architecture and have a heart for the wood, so yes talk came easy and I so enjoyed his company. Yes we did talk tools and as with everyone visiting my shop, the hand tool wall was where we spend most the time, not hanging at it, but hanging out by it and time was flying like a jet plane all in all a wonderful time and when he left he just had the chance to say hello to my beautiful Romanian friend Mira, as she arrived at the same moment by chance.
> Thank you Pasquale for a wonderful time, since I know you are staying for a while, I look forward to your next visit. ;-) There are still so much I never got to hear about, you have a friend here in Denmark now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last week I had a visit from France, it was Yves, he is a friend of a friend and now a friend of me.
> He heard my old 1962 Vespa GL was not running, so he said he would come and make it!
> So Yves arrived with his wonderful mood, we laughed, welded, did mechanics and yes, the old lady was running up and down the street in the evening. After we ate at a local restaurant, and enjoyed life.
> Thank you Yves, it was a day I will remember and now the Vespa makes me smile when she is in front of the shop, will see you soon, look forward to sail your ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also just learned that one of my ancestors was a pirate he was captured by the English and kept in prison on a British ship outside London for a year. Dam yes, I'm a pirate!
> Here I tried to live my self into the role. ;-) Mad the pirate or Mad(s) Sparrow if you will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a long Winter - ok not that long…
> Just tough that the shop was Down and I was without shop for a long period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I got to bake some more breads, the sourdough are still alive and making wonderful breads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also started training on making wood cuts, first in lino and making the tools for it, more will come.
> Here first shot in colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The winter also gave time for nude model clay croquis, it is so rewarding and I feel that I start to make progress this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a new folding kayak, that I will bring when I go again this summer to visit my friend Jamie in Scotland.
> I look so much forward to see them all up there and this time to not just walk the loch Doon, but even to sail on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a computer brake down, several blogs were lost and a load of pictures taken since my last backup in January were lost… The hard drive say funny sounds and I can't get to access it, even in a external docking station.
> This was a hard punch, but at the end of the day, it's just data and not life, so I left it behind me now.
> I wrote some poetry and a chapter on a book that are now lost, this is the worst.
> Glad I did have a backup even it was old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So news from the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been quite a lot there, but did only little woodworking.
> Used it for many other things as it is supposed to be my studio, but also for a place to sleep after nights in town.
> Yes life as single makes you sometimes see the sun rise before you go to bed. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my bench these days, working on a secret project, that I will share in a few weeks, yes my wonderful daughter are having her confirmation so it might have to do with that. ;-)
> I put quite a few hours into that project and have enjoyed this time to the max.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 May it was the Danish liberation day from the great war and I went to the memorial to send thoughts to my American and English friends - thanks for the freedom I live now.
> 
> *A warm thought and thank you for the visits,*
> Mads


Mafe, your blog is a treat to the eyes. Those pictures are simply great.

It's fun seeing you make so many new friends.


----------



## Kentuk55

mafe said:


> *Visit in the shop from Italy - Actually also France and Denmark...*
> 
> *Visit in the shop from Italy.*
> Actually also France and Denmark…
> These days I have been a busy bee, life as such keeps me running and I had only little time to drop by LJ, so not to many comments from me those months.
> 
> First things first.
> 
> During the winter I had visits from two of my LJ friends, Ty kaerlighedsbamsen and David PaulsenbyHand .
> They have both visited my shop more than once and even once together, but I forgot to take photos, sorry guys.
> I also had the chance to visit Ty's shop and meet his son, some lovely hours at his place, thank you.
> It will not be the last you hear about these two guys, I will tell more at a later meeting and now just thank them for the visits and the good talks we have had, I know many more will come, thank you guys. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this was why I wanted to write just now!
> I was sitting on my bench in front of the shop, on the phone with a Romanian girl I know and was expecting to visit that afternoon. A well dressed guy stopped by the shop and stood there for quite a time, I'm used to people watching the shop, but I was thinking who is that guy, he just stands there in front of the shop… Then he gave a signal and left… Then right after a big rain came and I ran inside to work, but the phone rang again and now I was on with a friend, so when the guy came back I was again talking, but this time I hung up and said hello.
> It was Pasquale, he is a Italian photographer, studied architecture and have a heart for the wood, so yes talk came easy and I so enjoyed his company. Yes we did talk tools and as with everyone visiting my shop, the hand tool wall was where we spend most the time, not hanging at it, but hanging out by it and time was flying like a jet plane all in all a wonderful time and when he left he just had the chance to say hello to my beautiful Romanian friend Mira, as she arrived at the same moment by chance.
> Thank you Pasquale for a wonderful time, since I know you are staying for a while, I look forward to your next visit. ;-) There are still so much I never got to hear about, you have a friend here in Denmark now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last week I had a visit from France, it was Yves, he is a friend of a friend and now a friend of me.
> He heard my old 1962 Vespa GL was not running, so he said he would come and make it!
> So Yves arrived with his wonderful mood, we laughed, welded, did mechanics and yes, the old lady was running up and down the street in the evening. After we ate at a local restaurant, and enjoyed life.
> Thank you Yves, it was a day I will remember and now the Vespa makes me smile when she is in front of the shop, will see you soon, look forward to sail your ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also just learned that one of my ancestors was a pirate he was captured by the English and kept in prison on a British ship outside London for a year. Dam yes, I'm a pirate!
> Here I tried to live my self into the role. ;-) Mad the pirate or Mad(s) Sparrow if you will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a long Winter - ok not that long…
> Just tough that the shop was Down and I was without shop for a long period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I got to bake some more breads, the sourdough are still alive and making wonderful breads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also started training on making wood cuts, first in lino and making the tools for it, more will come.
> Here first shot in colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The winter also gave time for nude model clay croquis, it is so rewarding and I feel that I start to make progress this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a new folding kayak, that I will bring when I go again this summer to visit my friend Jamie in Scotland.
> I look so much forward to see them all up there and this time to not just walk the loch Doon, but even to sail on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a computer brake down, several blogs were lost and a load of pictures taken since my last backup in January were lost… The hard drive say funny sounds and I can't get to access it, even in a external docking station.
> This was a hard punch, but at the end of the day, it's just data and not life, so I left it behind me now.
> I wrote some poetry and a chapter on a book that are now lost, this is the worst.
> Glad I did have a backup even it was old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So news from the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been quite a lot there, but did only little woodworking.
> Used it for many other things as it is supposed to be my studio, but also for a place to sleep after nights in town.
> Yes life as single makes you sometimes see the sun rise before you go to bed. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my bench these days, working on a secret project, that I will share in a few weeks, yes my wonderful daughter are having her confirmation so it might have to do with that. ;-)
> I put quite a few hours into that project and have enjoyed this time to the max.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 May it was the Danish liberation day from the great war and I went to the memorial to send thoughts to my American and English friends - thanks for the freedom I live now.
> 
> *A warm thought and thank you for the visits,*
> Mads


Wow, that one guy musta been at one of our Doctors offices here in the states… lol


----------



## mafe

*Visiting Jamie in Scotland again.*

*Visiting Jamie in Scotland again.*
and loving it.

Rumors say that a Dane has landed in Scotland, I think I heard it was; 'the happy man with the white hat sleeping in the trees', who ever that strange guy must be…
The other day I did see a shadow, that could remind a wee bit of that here in Scotland.









Do not believe all the rumors though, as you can see here, he travels light…
What can I say - two hammocks, two sleeping bags, clothes, tools, a life vest and a kayak - it takes a bag or two, but no I did not bring crates of wine, stones or what ever you heard from the drums of the jungle.
Must warn you though, there are a mad Scotchman babbling online these days!









Here the Dutch plane arrives in Scotland, don't believe in the rumors of a French plane…
Glasgow that is, under the beautiful sky.









Shirley came to pick me up - no it's not her on the picture!
(Shirley is Jamies wonderful wife, even most of the time I just see her flying by, she is always busy, I have a suspicion she is an angel, at least her personality is, I try to look for her wings, but did not see then yet, will keep you informed if the appear).
On the picture, yes that's a wee dog.
Shirley was driving us through the Scottish landscape and all of a sudden she stopped the car, out we went and there were this sweet dog, all tangled up in a pole, really confused but with a happy tail. Shirley is a woman with a grand heart, so the wee puppy came with us in the car.
In the evening she put it on Facebook and Mr. Tangle came with me to sleep in my room - after two hours of no sleep I allowed him into my bed and as soon as he was close to my body he fell asleep fast and were calm all night. Guess I'm not the only one that needs love.
In the morning he came back home to his family, need I say, I was a wee bit sad, now I will sleep alone again.









Ohhh I woke up to the sound of these.
So I was thinking it was time for the usual coffee and egg roll.









So nice to be back in the shop, Jamies shop, even I think he might need a hand again on that cabinet, I just might have to come back once a year, not that I enjoy it of course…
(I love it).










Jamies house is a tornado of guests in and out the door.
I have been looking so much forward to meet up with them all.
Here we have Ron, he was the one that allowed me to use his cool lathe last year.
(Handsome bastard even he try to hide).









I started destroying wood.
Working on a prototype of a minimalist meditation stool.
Here the first raw ideas, not happy with the leg.









I think the guy in the Chair might be the mad Scotchman, the two others are Ronnie and his son Romeo, wonderful lads.









Here we have Ryan, he is the most loving guy I know, excellent turner, he knows how to spin that lathe and he's always good for a smile.
Perhaps it's the mad Scotchman behind him, even he might be a wee skinny…









Version two, now we are closer I think.









Hmmmmm her he goes again… In the front we have Arthur another one of the house regulars, he is a serious worker and knows where to find things in the shop.









Back in the shop.









More guests and cigarettes, this time Jo came to visit us.
She is a friend of our much missed Tharchin.









Gordon with a warm smile, he seems to be listening in on the police radio, might be a agent, I better keep my secrets close to me.









Jamies house! I need a GPS.
Naaaa I'm lost anyway.









Back in the shrine room, I meditate and try to find some balance, have been quite disturbed lately, but being here helps and I manage to keep the black dog in a steady leach and a arm away.
But since I am a bit OCD I decided to fix the wall, just a few plaster boards and the wall are back, no more energy getting lost in there.
Or as Jamie and Shirley says when making fun with me; CDO, the letters have to be in the right order. Smiles.









Isn't tat a wonderful place, every one should have a place like that to go and balance their inner core.









Nature here are not too bad also!









This is right outside the door.









That is not possible to resist.









So the mad Dane takes of.









Throws my bag by the river.









After ten minutes it's transformed into this.
Yes I did bring a kayak to Scotland.









And down the river I am.
Meet a few bups and stones, but stayed dry and had some wonderful hours there.









Time for a wee rest.
This is living.









After a few hours on the water, I packed up and too the bus back home.
Now I look forward to the next tour as I enjoy the memories of this one.









Jamies pond brings sweet moments. always wonderful to sit there and watch the fish.









Did I mention all the dogs, this is another little love child here, always ready for a hug.









Smiles.









Made a handle for Jamies second bench, time for a wee bit of turning, so now I have a place to work, wonderful that is.









Ok, it is Jamie, now I am sure!
Here trying to tell me Scottish are bigger than Danish…
Or perhaps he talked about wood, not always sure what these Scottish are saying, how ar die doin, twa want a wee bit milk in dae tee… or something like that. But I am getting better every day.
Promise you, when thee blokes are talking fast you are happy just just grasp a word or two.
I love that Scottish accent.









Time for a race, I cheat by using the motor, Jamie by holding on to me, so we can call it a fair race I guess.









Pls notice the dogs.
Not Jamie and I.









I think we can call it even.
Brothers with different mothers are our new nick name. Thanks Kelly. ;-)









This picture has been published online by some out of focus guy, the truth about it, is was asked where are the sun and then I pointed at it, or at least that is close to the truth, I guess, naaaa, ok I did something naughty, sorry mom.









So after the race I took the hell racer for a wee tour in the landscape.
Quite cool to see the world from a new perspective.









The closed tile factory in the evening light.
(Next to Jamies house).









Ohh yes I was kind of kidnapped, at least invited, by these two beautiful woman, for a tour with them into Edinburgh.
We had two wonderful days there together, walks in the city and just enjoying their company, thanks. 
(Rosslyn and her daughter Kali).









Kali is a lover of books and so am I, so she had us visit some wonderful bookstores, this one was a favorite and we all bought books.









Did I mention the Scottish wear funny clothes…









Guess they are not thinking out of the box here…









Even the police are kept in wooden boxes.









You see what I say!









A visit at the Scottish national museum.
Beautiful hall, got to love that ironwork, that almost look like weightless.









A moment of peace.









This one looks like the bowl I did at Ron's last year…









Just passing by…









Nut spoon…









Grease box…









Jaws.









Must admire their flying abilities.









Wood carving.
Is that normal?









Calm down MaFe.









Auuuch we got a flat tire when we returned.









So time for some more city walk.
Like a fairytale that city on the hill side.









Did I mention the Scottish dress funny…
Or is it just me?









...









That's because men are covered in bird ********************…









That's a bar for me.









Life is sweet as we wait for the help to arrive.
The spare tire was flat also, but with road service and some air, we managed to be able to leave the city again.









;-)









There he is again!









So heading back home, while I enjoy the beautiful landscapes her.
Going to miss Ros and Kali, been wonderful to be kidnapped.









The moon before bedtime.









Back in the wood cave, here I find my favorite wood worker again, love to hang out in the shop, turning wood into things and learning new tricks from a old dog.









It must be a sign… 
The Hindu spot in my face was there as I woke up the other morning, really I am not joking.
Perhaps there are also other signs in the picture…









Now down to working on the minimalist meditation stool, Jamie offered me some beautiful wood, so it is up to me to give it life.









Did I mention the chickens?









Frenchtoast and coffee, serving Jamie a lunch, enjoying the fresh eggs.









Here she is the angel - Shirley - still no wings, but trust me she is.









Fire in the stove, we had a rainy day.









Spot on!
Thank you for trying to follow my ramblings, nothing makes sense to me, but it feel good ad I enjoy every moment here. 
Thank you Jamie, you are more than a friend.
Brothers with different mothers.
(and fathers).









Guess I have to keep on carry the world on my shoulders, it's a hard job, but some one got to do it.









Ohhh yes I also made a fish for… the fish…

*A warm thought to all of you LJ's here from me in Scotland,*
Mads


----------



## jjw5858

mafe said:


> *Visiting Jamie in Scotland again.*
> 
> *Visiting Jamie in Scotland again.*
> and loving it.
> 
> Rumors say that a Dane has landed in Scotland, I think I heard it was; 'the happy man with the white hat sleeping in the trees', who ever that strange guy must be…
> The other day I did see a shadow, that could remind a wee bit of that here in Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do not believe all the rumors though, as you can see here, he travels light…
> What can I say - two hammocks, two sleeping bags, clothes, tools, a life vest and a kayak - it takes a bag or two, but no I did not bring crates of wine, stones or what ever you heard from the drums of the jungle.
> Must warn you though, there are a mad Scotchman babbling online these days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the Dutch plane arrives in Scotland, don't believe in the rumors of a French plane…
> Glasgow that is, under the beautiful sky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirley came to pick me up - no it's not her on the picture!
> (Shirley is Jamies wonderful wife, even most of the time I just see her flying by, she is always busy, I have a suspicion she is an angel, at least her personality is, I try to look for her wings, but did not see then yet, will keep you informed if the appear).
> On the picture, yes that's a wee dog.
> Shirley was driving us through the Scottish landscape and all of a sudden she stopped the car, out we went and there were this sweet dog, all tangled up in a pole, really confused but with a happy tail. Shirley is a woman with a grand heart, so the wee puppy came with us in the car.
> In the evening she put it on Facebook and Mr. Tangle came with me to sleep in my room - after two hours of no sleep I allowed him into my bed and as soon as he was close to my body he fell asleep fast and were calm all night. Guess I'm not the only one that needs love.
> In the morning he came back home to his family, need I say, I was a wee bit sad, now I will sleep alone again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh I woke up to the sound of these.
> So I was thinking it was time for the usual coffee and egg roll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nice to be back in the shop, Jamies shop, even I think he might need a hand again on that cabinet, I just might have to come back once a year, not that I enjoy it of course…
> (I love it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies house is a tornado of guests in and out the door.
> I have been looking so much forward to meet up with them all.
> Here we have Ron, he was the one that allowed me to use his cool lathe last year.
> (Handsome bastard even he try to hide).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started destroying wood.
> Working on a prototype of a minimalist meditation stool.
> Here the first raw ideas, not happy with the leg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the guy in the Chair might be the mad Scotchman, the two others are Ronnie and his son Romeo, wonderful lads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have Ryan, he is the most loving guy I know, excellent turner, he knows how to spin that lathe and he's always good for a smile.
> Perhaps it's the mad Scotchman behind him, even he might be a wee skinny…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Version two, now we are closer I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm her he goes again… In the front we have Arthur another one of the house regulars, he is a serious worker and knows where to find things in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More guests and cigarettes, this time Jo came to visit us.
> She is a friend of our much missed Tharchin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gordon with a warm smile, he seems to be listening in on the police radio, might be a agent, I better keep my secrets close to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies house! I need a GPS.
> Naaaa I'm lost anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the shrine room, I meditate and try to find some balance, have been quite disturbed lately, but being here helps and I manage to keep the black dog in a steady leach and a arm away.
> But since I am a bit OCD I decided to fix the wall, just a few plaster boards and the wall are back, no more energy getting lost in there.
> Or as Jamie and Shirley says when making fun with me; CDO, the letters have to be in the right order. Smiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't tat a wonderful place, every one should have a place like that to go and balance their inner core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nature here are not too bad also!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is right outside the door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not possible to resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the mad Dane takes of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throws my bag by the river.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After ten minutes it's transformed into this.
> Yes I did bring a kayak to Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And down the river I am.
> Meet a few bups and stones, but stayed dry and had some wonderful hours there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a wee rest.
> This is living.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a few hours on the water, I packed up and too the bus back home.
> Now I look forward to the next tour as I enjoy the memories of this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies pond brings sweet moments. always wonderful to sit there and watch the fish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention all the dogs, this is another little love child here, always ready for a hug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a handle for Jamies second bench, time for a wee bit of turning, so now I have a place to work, wonderful that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, it is Jamie, now I am sure!
> Here trying to tell me Scottish are bigger than Danish…
> Or perhaps he talked about wood, not always sure what these Scottish are saying, how ar die doin, twa want a wee bit milk in dae tee… or something like that. But I am getting better every day.
> Promise you, when thee blokes are talking fast you are happy just just grasp a word or two.
> I love that Scottish accent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a race, I cheat by using the motor, Jamie by holding on to me, so we can call it a fair race I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pls notice the dogs.
> Not Jamie and I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we can call it even.
> Brothers with different mothers are our new nick name. Thanks Kelly. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture has been published online by some out of focus guy, the truth about it, is was asked where are the sun and then I pointed at it, or at least that is close to the truth, I guess, naaaa, ok I did something naughty, sorry mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So after the race I took the hell racer for a wee tour in the landscape.
> Quite cool to see the world from a new perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The closed tile factory in the evening light.
> (Next to Jamies house).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh yes I was kind of kidnapped, at least invited, by these two beautiful woman, for a tour with them into Edinburgh.
> We had two wonderful days there together, walks in the city and just enjoying their company, thanks.
> (Rosslyn and her daughter Kali).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kali is a lover of books and so am I, so she had us visit some wonderful bookstores, this one was a favorite and we all bought books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention the Scottish wear funny clothes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess they are not thinking out of the box here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the police are kept in wooden boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see what I say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A visit at the Scottish national museum.
> Beautiful hall, got to love that ironwork, that almost look like weightless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A moment of peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one looks like the bowl I did at Ron's last year…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just passing by…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut spoon…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grease box…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must admire their flying abilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wood carving.
> Is that normal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down MaFe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auuuch we got a flat tire when we returned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So time for some more city walk.
> Like a fairytale that city on the hill side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention the Scottish dress funny…
> Or is it just me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because men are covered in bird ********************…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bar for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is sweet as we wait for the help to arrive.
> The spare tire was flat also, but with road service and some air, we managed to be able to leave the city again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There he is again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So heading back home, while I enjoy the beautiful landscapes her.
> Going to miss Ros and Kali, been wonderful to be kidnapped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The moon before bedtime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the wood cave, here I find my favorite wood worker again, love to hang out in the shop, turning wood into things and learning new tricks from a old dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must be a sign…
> The Hindu spot in my face was there as I woke up the other morning, really I am not joking.
> Perhaps there are also other signs in the picture…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now down to working on the minimalist meditation stool, Jamie offered me some beautiful wood, so it is up to me to give it life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention the chickens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frenchtoast and coffee, serving Jamie a lunch, enjoying the fresh eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is the angel - Shirley - still no wings, but trust me she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire in the stove, we had a rainy day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spot on!
> Thank you for trying to follow my ramblings, nothing makes sense to me, but it feel good ad I enjoy every moment here.
> Thank you Jamie, you are more than a friend.
> Brothers with different mothers.
> (and fathers).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I have to keep on carry the world on my shoulders, it's a hard job, but some one got to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes I also made a fish for… the fish…
> 
> *A warm thought to all of you LJ's here from me in Scotland,*
> Mads


Fantastic blog as always. You guys look like you had a real blast. Great to see your work and your story, all the best.


----------



## littlecope

mafe said:


> *Visiting Jamie in Scotland again.*
> 
> *Visiting Jamie in Scotland again.*
> and loving it.
> 
> Rumors say that a Dane has landed in Scotland, I think I heard it was; 'the happy man with the white hat sleeping in the trees', who ever that strange guy must be…
> The other day I did see a shadow, that could remind a wee bit of that here in Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do not believe all the rumors though, as you can see here, he travels light…
> What can I say - two hammocks, two sleeping bags, clothes, tools, a life vest and a kayak - it takes a bag or two, but no I did not bring crates of wine, stones or what ever you heard from the drums of the jungle.
> Must warn you though, there are a mad Scotchman babbling online these days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the Dutch plane arrives in Scotland, don't believe in the rumors of a French plane…
> Glasgow that is, under the beautiful sky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirley came to pick me up - no it's not her on the picture!
> (Shirley is Jamies wonderful wife, even most of the time I just see her flying by, she is always busy, I have a suspicion she is an angel, at least her personality is, I try to look for her wings, but did not see then yet, will keep you informed if the appear).
> On the picture, yes that's a wee dog.
> Shirley was driving us through the Scottish landscape and all of a sudden she stopped the car, out we went and there were this sweet dog, all tangled up in a pole, really confused but with a happy tail. Shirley is a woman with a grand heart, so the wee puppy came with us in the car.
> In the evening she put it on Facebook and Mr. Tangle came with me to sleep in my room - after two hours of no sleep I allowed him into my bed and as soon as he was close to my body he fell asleep fast and were calm all night. Guess I'm not the only one that needs love.
> In the morning he came back home to his family, need I say, I was a wee bit sad, now I will sleep alone again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh I woke up to the sound of these.
> So I was thinking it was time for the usual coffee and egg roll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nice to be back in the shop, Jamies shop, even I think he might need a hand again on that cabinet, I just might have to come back once a year, not that I enjoy it of course…
> (I love it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies house is a tornado of guests in and out the door.
> I have been looking so much forward to meet up with them all.
> Here we have Ron, he was the one that allowed me to use his cool lathe last year.
> (Handsome bastard even he try to hide).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started destroying wood.
> Working on a prototype of a minimalist meditation stool.
> Here the first raw ideas, not happy with the leg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the guy in the Chair might be the mad Scotchman, the two others are Ronnie and his son Romeo, wonderful lads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have Ryan, he is the most loving guy I know, excellent turner, he knows how to spin that lathe and he's always good for a smile.
> Perhaps it's the mad Scotchman behind him, even he might be a wee skinny…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Version two, now we are closer I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm her he goes again… In the front we have Arthur another one of the house regulars, he is a serious worker and knows where to find things in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More guests and cigarettes, this time Jo came to visit us.
> She is a friend of our much missed Tharchin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gordon with a warm smile, he seems to be listening in on the police radio, might be a agent, I better keep my secrets close to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies house! I need a GPS.
> Naaaa I'm lost anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the shrine room, I meditate and try to find some balance, have been quite disturbed lately, but being here helps and I manage to keep the black dog in a steady leach and a arm away.
> But since I am a bit OCD I decided to fix the wall, just a few plaster boards and the wall are back, no more energy getting lost in there.
> Or as Jamie and Shirley says when making fun with me; CDO, the letters have to be in the right order. Smiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't tat a wonderful place, every one should have a place like that to go and balance their inner core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nature here are not too bad also!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is right outside the door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not possible to resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the mad Dane takes of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throws my bag by the river.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After ten minutes it's transformed into this.
> Yes I did bring a kayak to Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And down the river I am.
> Meet a few bups and stones, but stayed dry and had some wonderful hours there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a wee rest.
> This is living.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a few hours on the water, I packed up and too the bus back home.
> Now I look forward to the next tour as I enjoy the memories of this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies pond brings sweet moments. always wonderful to sit there and watch the fish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention all the dogs, this is another little love child here, always ready for a hug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a handle for Jamies second bench, time for a wee bit of turning, so now I have a place to work, wonderful that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, it is Jamie, now I am sure!
> Here trying to tell me Scottish are bigger than Danish…
> Or perhaps he talked about wood, not always sure what these Scottish are saying, how ar die doin, twa want a wee bit milk in dae tee… or something like that. But I am getting better every day.
> Promise you, when thee blokes are talking fast you are happy just just grasp a word or two.
> I love that Scottish accent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a race, I cheat by using the motor, Jamie by holding on to me, so we can call it a fair race I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pls notice the dogs.
> Not Jamie and I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we can call it even.
> Brothers with different mothers are our new nick name. Thanks Kelly. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture has been published online by some out of focus guy, the truth about it, is was asked where are the sun and then I pointed at it, or at least that is close to the truth, I guess, naaaa, ok I did something naughty, sorry mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So after the race I took the hell racer for a wee tour in the landscape.
> Quite cool to see the world from a new perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The closed tile factory in the evening light.
> (Next to Jamies house).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh yes I was kind of kidnapped, at least invited, by these two beautiful woman, for a tour with them into Edinburgh.
> We had two wonderful days there together, walks in the city and just enjoying their company, thanks.
> (Rosslyn and her daughter Kali).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kali is a lover of books and so am I, so she had us visit some wonderful bookstores, this one was a favorite and we all bought books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention the Scottish wear funny clothes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess they are not thinking out of the box here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the police are kept in wooden boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see what I say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A visit at the Scottish national museum.
> Beautiful hall, got to love that ironwork, that almost look like weightless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A moment of peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one looks like the bowl I did at Ron's last year…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just passing by…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut spoon…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grease box…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must admire their flying abilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wood carving.
> Is that normal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down MaFe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auuuch we got a flat tire when we returned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So time for some more city walk.
> Like a fairytale that city on the hill side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention the Scottish dress funny…
> Or is it just me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because men are covered in bird ********************…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bar for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is sweet as we wait for the help to arrive.
> The spare tire was flat also, but with road service and some air, we managed to be able to leave the city again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There he is again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So heading back home, while I enjoy the beautiful landscapes her.
> Going to miss Ros and Kali, been wonderful to be kidnapped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The moon before bedtime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the wood cave, here I find my favorite wood worker again, love to hang out in the shop, turning wood into things and learning new tricks from a old dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must be a sign…
> The Hindu spot in my face was there as I woke up the other morning, really I am not joking.
> Perhaps there are also other signs in the picture…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now down to working on the minimalist meditation stool, Jamie offered me some beautiful wood, so it is up to me to give it life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention the chickens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frenchtoast and coffee, serving Jamie a lunch, enjoying the fresh eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is the angel - Shirley - still no wings, but trust me she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire in the stove, we had a rainy day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spot on!
> Thank you for trying to follow my ramblings, nothing makes sense to me, but it feel good ad I enjoy every moment here.
> Thank you Jamie, you are more than a friend.
> Brothers with different mothers.
> (and fathers).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I have to keep on carry the world on my shoulders, it's a hard job, but some one got to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes I also made a fish for… the fish…
> 
> *A warm thought to all of you LJ's here from me in Scotland,*
> Mads


----------



## lew

mafe said:


> *Visiting Jamie in Scotland again.*
> 
> *Visiting Jamie in Scotland again.*
> and loving it.
> 
> Rumors say that a Dane has landed in Scotland, I think I heard it was; 'the happy man with the white hat sleeping in the trees', who ever that strange guy must be…
> The other day I did see a shadow, that could remind a wee bit of that here in Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do not believe all the rumors though, as you can see here, he travels light…
> What can I say - two hammocks, two sleeping bags, clothes, tools, a life vest and a kayak - it takes a bag or two, but no I did not bring crates of wine, stones or what ever you heard from the drums of the jungle.
> Must warn you though, there are a mad Scotchman babbling online these days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the Dutch plane arrives in Scotland, don't believe in the rumors of a French plane…
> Glasgow that is, under the beautiful sky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirley came to pick me up - no it's not her on the picture!
> (Shirley is Jamies wonderful wife, even most of the time I just see her flying by, she is always busy, I have a suspicion she is an angel, at least her personality is, I try to look for her wings, but did not see then yet, will keep you informed if the appear).
> On the picture, yes that's a wee dog.
> Shirley was driving us through the Scottish landscape and all of a sudden she stopped the car, out we went and there were this sweet dog, all tangled up in a pole, really confused but with a happy tail. Shirley is a woman with a grand heart, so the wee puppy came with us in the car.
> In the evening she put it on Facebook and Mr. Tangle came with me to sleep in my room - after two hours of no sleep I allowed him into my bed and as soon as he was close to my body he fell asleep fast and were calm all night. Guess I'm not the only one that needs love.
> In the morning he came back home to his family, need I say, I was a wee bit sad, now I will sleep alone again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh I woke up to the sound of these.
> So I was thinking it was time for the usual coffee and egg roll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nice to be back in the shop, Jamies shop, even I think he might need a hand again on that cabinet, I just might have to come back once a year, not that I enjoy it of course…
> (I love it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies house is a tornado of guests in and out the door.
> I have been looking so much forward to meet up with them all.
> Here we have Ron, he was the one that allowed me to use his cool lathe last year.
> (Handsome bastard even he try to hide).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started destroying wood.
> Working on a prototype of a minimalist meditation stool.
> Here the first raw ideas, not happy with the leg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the guy in the Chair might be the mad Scotchman, the two others are Ronnie and his son Romeo, wonderful lads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have Ryan, he is the most loving guy I know, excellent turner, he knows how to spin that lathe and he's always good for a smile.
> Perhaps it's the mad Scotchman behind him, even he might be a wee skinny…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Version two, now we are closer I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm her he goes again… In the front we have Arthur another one of the house regulars, he is a serious worker and knows where to find things in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More guests and cigarettes, this time Jo came to visit us.
> She is a friend of our much missed Tharchin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gordon with a warm smile, he seems to be listening in on the police radio, might be a agent, I better keep my secrets close to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies house! I need a GPS.
> Naaaa I'm lost anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the shrine room, I meditate and try to find some balance, have been quite disturbed lately, but being here helps and I manage to keep the black dog in a steady leach and a arm away.
> But since I am a bit OCD I decided to fix the wall, just a few plaster boards and the wall are back, no more energy getting lost in there.
> Or as Jamie and Shirley says when making fun with me; CDO, the letters have to be in the right order. Smiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't tat a wonderful place, every one should have a place like that to go and balance their inner core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nature here are not too bad also!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is right outside the door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not possible to resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the mad Dane takes of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throws my bag by the river.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After ten minutes it's transformed into this.
> Yes I did bring a kayak to Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And down the river I am.
> Meet a few bups and stones, but stayed dry and had some wonderful hours there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a wee rest.
> This is living.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a few hours on the water, I packed up and too the bus back home.
> Now I look forward to the next tour as I enjoy the memories of this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies pond brings sweet moments. always wonderful to sit there and watch the fish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention all the dogs, this is another little love child here, always ready for a hug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a handle for Jamies second bench, time for a wee bit of turning, so now I have a place to work, wonderful that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, it is Jamie, now I am sure!
> Here trying to tell me Scottish are bigger than Danish…
> Or perhaps he talked about wood, not always sure what these Scottish are saying, how ar die doin, twa want a wee bit milk in dae tee… or something like that. But I am getting better every day.
> Promise you, when thee blokes are talking fast you are happy just just grasp a word or two.
> I love that Scottish accent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a race, I cheat by using the motor, Jamie by holding on to me, so we can call it a fair race I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pls notice the dogs.
> Not Jamie and I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we can call it even.
> Brothers with different mothers are our new nick name. Thanks Kelly. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture has been published online by some out of focus guy, the truth about it, is was asked where are the sun and then I pointed at it, or at least that is close to the truth, I guess, naaaa, ok I did something naughty, sorry mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So after the race I took the hell racer for a wee tour in the landscape.
> Quite cool to see the world from a new perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The closed tile factory in the evening light.
> (Next to Jamies house).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh yes I was kind of kidnapped, at least invited, by these two beautiful woman, for a tour with them into Edinburgh.
> We had two wonderful days there together, walks in the city and just enjoying their company, thanks.
> (Rosslyn and her daughter Kali).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kali is a lover of books and so am I, so she had us visit some wonderful bookstores, this one was a favorite and we all bought books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention the Scottish wear funny clothes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess they are not thinking out of the box here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the police are kept in wooden boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see what I say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A visit at the Scottish national museum.
> Beautiful hall, got to love that ironwork, that almost look like weightless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A moment of peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one looks like the bowl I did at Ron's last year…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just passing by…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut spoon…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grease box…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must admire their flying abilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wood carving.
> Is that normal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down MaFe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auuuch we got a flat tire when we returned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So time for some more city walk.
> Like a fairytale that city on the hill side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention the Scottish dress funny…
> Or is it just me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because men are covered in bird ********************…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bar for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is sweet as we wait for the help to arrive.
> The spare tire was flat also, but with road service and some air, we managed to be able to leave the city again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There he is again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So heading back home, while I enjoy the beautiful landscapes her.
> Going to miss Ros and Kali, been wonderful to be kidnapped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The moon before bedtime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the wood cave, here I find my favorite wood worker again, love to hang out in the shop, turning wood into things and learning new tricks from a old dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must be a sign…
> The Hindu spot in my face was there as I woke up the other morning, really I am not joking.
> Perhaps there are also other signs in the picture…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now down to working on the minimalist meditation stool, Jamie offered me some beautiful wood, so it is up to me to give it life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention the chickens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frenchtoast and coffee, serving Jamie a lunch, enjoying the fresh eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is the angel - Shirley - still no wings, but trust me she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire in the stove, we had a rainy day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spot on!
> Thank you for trying to follow my ramblings, nothing makes sense to me, but it feel good ad I enjoy every moment here.
> Thank you Jamie, you are more than a friend.
> Brothers with different mothers.
> (and fathers).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I have to keep on carry the world on my shoulders, it's a hard job, but some one got to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes I also made a fish for… the fish…
> 
> *A warm thought to all of you LJ's here from me in Scotland,*
> Mads


Mads,
Thank you for taking us along on your wonderful vacation! I feel refreshed just sitting here reading it.


----------



## mochoa

mafe said:


> *Visiting Jamie in Scotland again.*
> 
> *Visiting Jamie in Scotland again.*
> and loving it.
> 
> Rumors say that a Dane has landed in Scotland, I think I heard it was; 'the happy man with the white hat sleeping in the trees', who ever that strange guy must be…
> The other day I did see a shadow, that could remind a wee bit of that here in Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do not believe all the rumors though, as you can see here, he travels light…
> What can I say - two hammocks, two sleeping bags, clothes, tools, a life vest and a kayak - it takes a bag or two, but no I did not bring crates of wine, stones or what ever you heard from the drums of the jungle.
> Must warn you though, there are a mad Scotchman babbling online these days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the Dutch plane arrives in Scotland, don't believe in the rumors of a French plane…
> Glasgow that is, under the beautiful sky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirley came to pick me up - no it's not her on the picture!
> (Shirley is Jamies wonderful wife, even most of the time I just see her flying by, she is always busy, I have a suspicion she is an angel, at least her personality is, I try to look for her wings, but did not see then yet, will keep you informed if the appear).
> On the picture, yes that's a wee dog.
> Shirley was driving us through the Scottish landscape and all of a sudden she stopped the car, out we went and there were this sweet dog, all tangled up in a pole, really confused but with a happy tail. Shirley is a woman with a grand heart, so the wee puppy came with us in the car.
> In the evening she put it on Facebook and Mr. Tangle came with me to sleep in my room - after two hours of no sleep I allowed him into my bed and as soon as he was close to my body he fell asleep fast and were calm all night. Guess I'm not the only one that needs love.
> In the morning he came back home to his family, need I say, I was a wee bit sad, now I will sleep alone again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh I woke up to the sound of these.
> So I was thinking it was time for the usual coffee and egg roll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nice to be back in the shop, Jamies shop, even I think he might need a hand again on that cabinet, I just might have to come back once a year, not that I enjoy it of course…
> (I love it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies house is a tornado of guests in and out the door.
> I have been looking so much forward to meet up with them all.
> Here we have Ron, he was the one that allowed me to use his cool lathe last year.
> (Handsome bastard even he try to hide).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started destroying wood.
> Working on a prototype of a minimalist meditation stool.
> Here the first raw ideas, not happy with the leg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the guy in the Chair might be the mad Scotchman, the two others are Ronnie and his son Romeo, wonderful lads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have Ryan, he is the most loving guy I know, excellent turner, he knows how to spin that lathe and he's always good for a smile.
> Perhaps it's the mad Scotchman behind him, even he might be a wee skinny…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Version two, now we are closer I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm her he goes again… In the front we have Arthur another one of the house regulars, he is a serious worker and knows where to find things in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More guests and cigarettes, this time Jo came to visit us.
> She is a friend of our much missed Tharchin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gordon with a warm smile, he seems to be listening in on the police radio, might be a agent, I better keep my secrets close to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies house! I need a GPS.
> Naaaa I'm lost anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the shrine room, I meditate and try to find some balance, have been quite disturbed lately, but being here helps and I manage to keep the black dog in a steady leach and a arm away.
> But since I am a bit OCD I decided to fix the wall, just a few plaster boards and the wall are back, no more energy getting lost in there.
> Or as Jamie and Shirley says when making fun with me; CDO, the letters have to be in the right order. Smiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't tat a wonderful place, every one should have a place like that to go and balance their inner core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nature here are not too bad also!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is right outside the door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not possible to resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the mad Dane takes of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throws my bag by the river.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After ten minutes it's transformed into this.
> Yes I did bring a kayak to Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And down the river I am.
> Meet a few bups and stones, but stayed dry and had some wonderful hours there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a wee rest.
> This is living.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a few hours on the water, I packed up and too the bus back home.
> Now I look forward to the next tour as I enjoy the memories of this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies pond brings sweet moments. always wonderful to sit there and watch the fish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention all the dogs, this is another little love child here, always ready for a hug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a handle for Jamies second bench, time for a wee bit of turning, so now I have a place to work, wonderful that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, it is Jamie, now I am sure!
> Here trying to tell me Scottish are bigger than Danish…
> Or perhaps he talked about wood, not always sure what these Scottish are saying, how ar die doin, twa want a wee bit milk in dae tee… or something like that. But I am getting better every day.
> Promise you, when thee blokes are talking fast you are happy just just grasp a word or two.
> I love that Scottish accent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a race, I cheat by using the motor, Jamie by holding on to me, so we can call it a fair race I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pls notice the dogs.
> Not Jamie and I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we can call it even.
> Brothers with different mothers are our new nick name. Thanks Kelly. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture has been published online by some out of focus guy, the truth about it, is was asked where are the sun and then I pointed at it, or at least that is close to the truth, I guess, naaaa, ok I did something naughty, sorry mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So after the race I took the hell racer for a wee tour in the landscape.
> Quite cool to see the world from a new perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The closed tile factory in the evening light.
> (Next to Jamies house).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh yes I was kind of kidnapped, at least invited, by these two beautiful woman, for a tour with them into Edinburgh.
> We had two wonderful days there together, walks in the city and just enjoying their company, thanks.
> (Rosslyn and her daughter Kali).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kali is a lover of books and so am I, so she had us visit some wonderful bookstores, this one was a favorite and we all bought books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention the Scottish wear funny clothes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess they are not thinking out of the box here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the police are kept in wooden boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see what I say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A visit at the Scottish national museum.
> Beautiful hall, got to love that ironwork, that almost look like weightless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A moment of peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one looks like the bowl I did at Ron's last year…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just passing by…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut spoon…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grease box…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must admire their flying abilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wood carving.
> Is that normal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down MaFe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auuuch we got a flat tire when we returned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So time for some more city walk.
> Like a fairytale that city on the hill side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention the Scottish dress funny…
> Or is it just me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because men are covered in bird ********************…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bar for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is sweet as we wait for the help to arrive.
> The spare tire was flat also, but with road service and some air, we managed to be able to leave the city again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There he is again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So heading back home, while I enjoy the beautiful landscapes her.
> Going to miss Ros and Kali, been wonderful to be kidnapped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The moon before bedtime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the wood cave, here I find my favorite wood worker again, love to hang out in the shop, turning wood into things and learning new tricks from a old dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must be a sign…
> The Hindu spot in my face was there as I woke up the other morning, really I am not joking.
> Perhaps there are also other signs in the picture…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now down to working on the minimalist meditation stool, Jamie offered me some beautiful wood, so it is up to me to give it life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention the chickens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frenchtoast and coffee, serving Jamie a lunch, enjoying the fresh eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is the angel - Shirley - still no wings, but trust me she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire in the stove, we had a rainy day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spot on!
> Thank you for trying to follow my ramblings, nothing makes sense to me, but it feel good ad I enjoy every moment here.
> Thank you Jamie, you are more than a friend.
> Brothers with different mothers.
> (and fathers).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I have to keep on carry the world on my shoulders, it's a hard job, but some one got to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes I also made a fish for… the fish…
> 
> *A warm thought to all of you LJ's here from me in Scotland,*
> Mads


Great read and pictures. Glad to see lumberjocks getting together all over the world.


----------



## Kentuk55

mafe said:


> *Visiting Jamie in Scotland again.*
> 
> *Visiting Jamie in Scotland again.*
> and loving it.
> 
> Rumors say that a Dane has landed in Scotland, I think I heard it was; 'the happy man with the white hat sleeping in the trees', who ever that strange guy must be…
> The other day I did see a shadow, that could remind a wee bit of that here in Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do not believe all the rumors though, as you can see here, he travels light…
> What can I say - two hammocks, two sleeping bags, clothes, tools, a life vest and a kayak - it takes a bag or two, but no I did not bring crates of wine, stones or what ever you heard from the drums of the jungle.
> Must warn you though, there are a mad Scotchman babbling online these days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the Dutch plane arrives in Scotland, don't believe in the rumors of a French plane…
> Glasgow that is, under the beautiful sky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirley came to pick me up - no it's not her on the picture!
> (Shirley is Jamies wonderful wife, even most of the time I just see her flying by, she is always busy, I have a suspicion she is an angel, at least her personality is, I try to look for her wings, but did not see then yet, will keep you informed if the appear).
> On the picture, yes that's a wee dog.
> Shirley was driving us through the Scottish landscape and all of a sudden she stopped the car, out we went and there were this sweet dog, all tangled up in a pole, really confused but with a happy tail. Shirley is a woman with a grand heart, so the wee puppy came with us in the car.
> In the evening she put it on Facebook and Mr. Tangle came with me to sleep in my room - after two hours of no sleep I allowed him into my bed and as soon as he was close to my body he fell asleep fast and were calm all night. Guess I'm not the only one that needs love.
> In the morning he came back home to his family, need I say, I was a wee bit sad, now I will sleep alone again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh I woke up to the sound of these.
> So I was thinking it was time for the usual coffee and egg roll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nice to be back in the shop, Jamies shop, even I think he might need a hand again on that cabinet, I just might have to come back once a year, not that I enjoy it of course…
> (I love it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies house is a tornado of guests in and out the door.
> I have been looking so much forward to meet up with them all.
> Here we have Ron, he was the one that allowed me to use his cool lathe last year.
> (Handsome bastard even he try to hide).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started destroying wood.
> Working on a prototype of a minimalist meditation stool.
> Here the first raw ideas, not happy with the leg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the guy in the Chair might be the mad Scotchman, the two others are Ronnie and his son Romeo, wonderful lads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have Ryan, he is the most loving guy I know, excellent turner, he knows how to spin that lathe and he's always good for a smile.
> Perhaps it's the mad Scotchman behind him, even he might be a wee skinny…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Version two, now we are closer I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm her he goes again… In the front we have Arthur another one of the house regulars, he is a serious worker and knows where to find things in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More guests and cigarettes, this time Jo came to visit us.
> She is a friend of our much missed Tharchin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gordon with a warm smile, he seems to be listening in on the police radio, might be a agent, I better keep my secrets close to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies house! I need a GPS.
> Naaaa I'm lost anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the shrine room, I meditate and try to find some balance, have been quite disturbed lately, but being here helps and I manage to keep the black dog in a steady leach and a arm away.
> But since I am a bit OCD I decided to fix the wall, just a few plaster boards and the wall are back, no more energy getting lost in there.
> Or as Jamie and Shirley says when making fun with me; CDO, the letters have to be in the right order. Smiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't tat a wonderful place, every one should have a place like that to go and balance their inner core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nature here are not too bad also!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is right outside the door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not possible to resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the mad Dane takes of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throws my bag by the river.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After ten minutes it's transformed into this.
> Yes I did bring a kayak to Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And down the river I am.
> Meet a few bups and stones, but stayed dry and had some wonderful hours there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a wee rest.
> This is living.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a few hours on the water, I packed up and too the bus back home.
> Now I look forward to the next tour as I enjoy the memories of this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies pond brings sweet moments. always wonderful to sit there and watch the fish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention all the dogs, this is another little love child here, always ready for a hug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a handle for Jamies second bench, time for a wee bit of turning, so now I have a place to work, wonderful that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, it is Jamie, now I am sure!
> Here trying to tell me Scottish are bigger than Danish…
> Or perhaps he talked about wood, not always sure what these Scottish are saying, how ar die doin, twa want a wee bit milk in dae tee… or something like that. But I am getting better every day.
> Promise you, when thee blokes are talking fast you are happy just just grasp a word or two.
> I love that Scottish accent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a race, I cheat by using the motor, Jamie by holding on to me, so we can call it a fair race I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pls notice the dogs.
> Not Jamie and I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we can call it even.
> Brothers with different mothers are our new nick name. Thanks Kelly. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture has been published online by some out of focus guy, the truth about it, is was asked where are the sun and then I pointed at it, or at least that is close to the truth, I guess, naaaa, ok I did something naughty, sorry mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So after the race I took the hell racer for a wee tour in the landscape.
> Quite cool to see the world from a new perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The closed tile factory in the evening light.
> (Next to Jamies house).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh yes I was kind of kidnapped, at least invited, by these two beautiful woman, for a tour with them into Edinburgh.
> We had two wonderful days there together, walks in the city and just enjoying their company, thanks.
> (Rosslyn and her daughter Kali).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kali is a lover of books and so am I, so she had us visit some wonderful bookstores, this one was a favorite and we all bought books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention the Scottish wear funny clothes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess they are not thinking out of the box here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the police are kept in wooden boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see what I say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A visit at the Scottish national museum.
> Beautiful hall, got to love that ironwork, that almost look like weightless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A moment of peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one looks like the bowl I did at Ron's last year…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just passing by…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut spoon…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grease box…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must admire their flying abilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wood carving.
> Is that normal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down MaFe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auuuch we got a flat tire when we returned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So time for some more city walk.
> Like a fairytale that city on the hill side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention the Scottish dress funny…
> Or is it just me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because men are covered in bird ********************…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bar for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is sweet as we wait for the help to arrive.
> The spare tire was flat also, but with road service and some air, we managed to be able to leave the city again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There he is again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So heading back home, while I enjoy the beautiful landscapes her.
> Going to miss Ros and Kali, been wonderful to be kidnapped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The moon before bedtime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the wood cave, here I find my favorite wood worker again, love to hang out in the shop, turning wood into things and learning new tricks from a old dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must be a sign…
> The Hindu spot in my face was there as I woke up the other morning, really I am not joking.
> Perhaps there are also other signs in the picture…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now down to working on the minimalist meditation stool, Jamie offered me some beautiful wood, so it is up to me to give it life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention the chickens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frenchtoast and coffee, serving Jamie a lunch, enjoying the fresh eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is the angel - Shirley - still no wings, but trust me she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire in the stove, we had a rainy day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spot on!
> Thank you for trying to follow my ramblings, nothing makes sense to me, but it feel good ad I enjoy every moment here.
> Thank you Jamie, you are more than a friend.
> Brothers with different mothers.
> (and fathers).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I have to keep on carry the world on my shoulders, it's a hard job, but some one got to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes I also made a fish for… the fish…
> 
> *A warm thought to all of you LJ's here from me in Scotland,*
> Mads


Thnx for the vacation Mafe.


----------



## WayneC

mafe said:


> *Visiting Jamie in Scotland again.*
> 
> *Visiting Jamie in Scotland again.*
> and loving it.
> 
> Rumors say that a Dane has landed in Scotland, I think I heard it was; 'the happy man with the white hat sleeping in the trees', who ever that strange guy must be…
> The other day I did see a shadow, that could remind a wee bit of that here in Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do not believe all the rumors though, as you can see here, he travels light…
> What can I say - two hammocks, two sleeping bags, clothes, tools, a life vest and a kayak - it takes a bag or two, but no I did not bring crates of wine, stones or what ever you heard from the drums of the jungle.
> Must warn you though, there are a mad Scotchman babbling online these days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the Dutch plane arrives in Scotland, don't believe in the rumors of a French plane…
> Glasgow that is, under the beautiful sky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirley came to pick me up - no it's not her on the picture!
> (Shirley is Jamies wonderful wife, even most of the time I just see her flying by, she is always busy, I have a suspicion she is an angel, at least her personality is, I try to look for her wings, but did not see then yet, will keep you informed if the appear).
> On the picture, yes that's a wee dog.
> Shirley was driving us through the Scottish landscape and all of a sudden she stopped the car, out we went and there were this sweet dog, all tangled up in a pole, really confused but with a happy tail. Shirley is a woman with a grand heart, so the wee puppy came with us in the car.
> In the evening she put it on Facebook and Mr. Tangle came with me to sleep in my room - after two hours of no sleep I allowed him into my bed and as soon as he was close to my body he fell asleep fast and were calm all night. Guess I'm not the only one that needs love.
> In the morning he came back home to his family, need I say, I was a wee bit sad, now I will sleep alone again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh I woke up to the sound of these.
> So I was thinking it was time for the usual coffee and egg roll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nice to be back in the shop, Jamies shop, even I think he might need a hand again on that cabinet, I just might have to come back once a year, not that I enjoy it of course…
> (I love it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies house is a tornado of guests in and out the door.
> I have been looking so much forward to meet up with them all.
> Here we have Ron, he was the one that allowed me to use his cool lathe last year.
> (Handsome bastard even he try to hide).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started destroying wood.
> Working on a prototype of a minimalist meditation stool.
> Here the first raw ideas, not happy with the leg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the guy in the Chair might be the mad Scotchman, the two others are Ronnie and his son Romeo, wonderful lads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have Ryan, he is the most loving guy I know, excellent turner, he knows how to spin that lathe and he's always good for a smile.
> Perhaps it's the mad Scotchman behind him, even he might be a wee skinny…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Version two, now we are closer I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm her he goes again… In the front we have Arthur another one of the house regulars, he is a serious worker and knows where to find things in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More guests and cigarettes, this time Jo came to visit us.
> She is a friend of our much missed Tharchin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gordon with a warm smile, he seems to be listening in on the police radio, might be a agent, I better keep my secrets close to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies house! I need a GPS.
> Naaaa I'm lost anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the shrine room, I meditate and try to find some balance, have been quite disturbed lately, but being here helps and I manage to keep the black dog in a steady leach and a arm away.
> But since I am a bit OCD I decided to fix the wall, just a few plaster boards and the wall are back, no more energy getting lost in there.
> Or as Jamie and Shirley says when making fun with me; CDO, the letters have to be in the right order. Smiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't tat a wonderful place, every one should have a place like that to go and balance their inner core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nature here are not too bad also!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is right outside the door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not possible to resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the mad Dane takes of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throws my bag by the river.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After ten minutes it's transformed into this.
> Yes I did bring a kayak to Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And down the river I am.
> Meet a few bups and stones, but stayed dry and had some wonderful hours there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a wee rest.
> This is living.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a few hours on the water, I packed up and too the bus back home.
> Now I look forward to the next tour as I enjoy the memories of this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies pond brings sweet moments. always wonderful to sit there and watch the fish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention all the dogs, this is another little love child here, always ready for a hug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a handle for Jamies second bench, time for a wee bit of turning, so now I have a place to work, wonderful that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, it is Jamie, now I am sure!
> Here trying to tell me Scottish are bigger than Danish…
> Or perhaps he talked about wood, not always sure what these Scottish are saying, how ar die doin, twa want a wee bit milk in dae tee… or something like that. But I am getting better every day.
> Promise you, when thee blokes are talking fast you are happy just just grasp a word or two.
> I love that Scottish accent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a race, I cheat by using the motor, Jamie by holding on to me, so we can call it a fair race I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pls notice the dogs.
> Not Jamie and I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we can call it even.
> Brothers with different mothers are our new nick name. Thanks Kelly. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture has been published online by some out of focus guy, the truth about it, is was asked where are the sun and then I pointed at it, or at least that is close to the truth, I guess, naaaa, ok I did something naughty, sorry mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So after the race I took the hell racer for a wee tour in the landscape.
> Quite cool to see the world from a new perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The closed tile factory in the evening light.
> (Next to Jamies house).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh yes I was kind of kidnapped, at least invited, by these two beautiful woman, for a tour with them into Edinburgh.
> We had two wonderful days there together, walks in the city and just enjoying their company, thanks.
> (Rosslyn and her daughter Kali).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kali is a lover of books and so am I, so she had us visit some wonderful bookstores, this one was a favorite and we all bought books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention the Scottish wear funny clothes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess they are not thinking out of the box here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the police are kept in wooden boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see what I say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A visit at the Scottish national museum.
> Beautiful hall, got to love that ironwork, that almost look like weightless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A moment of peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one looks like the bowl I did at Ron's last year…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just passing by…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut spoon…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grease box…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must admire their flying abilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wood carving.
> Is that normal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down MaFe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auuuch we got a flat tire when we returned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So time for some more city walk.
> Like a fairytale that city on the hill side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention the Scottish dress funny…
> Or is it just me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because men are covered in bird ********************…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bar for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is sweet as we wait for the help to arrive.
> The spare tire was flat also, but with road service and some air, we managed to be able to leave the city again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There he is again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So heading back home, while I enjoy the beautiful landscapes her.
> Going to miss Ros and Kali, been wonderful to be kidnapped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The moon before bedtime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the wood cave, here I find my favorite wood worker again, love to hang out in the shop, turning wood into things and learning new tricks from a old dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must be a sign…
> The Hindu spot in my face was there as I woke up the other morning, really I am not joking.
> Perhaps there are also other signs in the picture…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now down to working on the minimalist meditation stool, Jamie offered me some beautiful wood, so it is up to me to give it life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention the chickens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frenchtoast and coffee, serving Jamie a lunch, enjoying the fresh eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is the angel - Shirley - still no wings, but trust me she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire in the stove, we had a rainy day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spot on!
> Thank you for trying to follow my ramblings, nothing makes sense to me, but it feel good ad I enjoy every moment here.
> Thank you Jamie, you are more than a friend.
> Brothers with different mothers.
> (and fathers).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I have to keep on carry the world on my shoulders, it's a hard job, but some one got to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes I also made a fish for… the fish…
> 
> *A warm thought to all of you LJ's here from me in Scotland,*
> Mads


Looks like a wonderful trip. Although you miss identified a time machine as a police box.


----------



## kenn

mafe said:


> *Visiting Jamie in Scotland again.*
> 
> *Visiting Jamie in Scotland again.*
> and loving it.
> 
> Rumors say that a Dane has landed in Scotland, I think I heard it was; 'the happy man with the white hat sleeping in the trees', who ever that strange guy must be…
> The other day I did see a shadow, that could remind a wee bit of that here in Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do not believe all the rumors though, as you can see here, he travels light…
> What can I say - two hammocks, two sleeping bags, clothes, tools, a life vest and a kayak - it takes a bag or two, but no I did not bring crates of wine, stones or what ever you heard from the drums of the jungle.
> Must warn you though, there are a mad Scotchman babbling online these days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the Dutch plane arrives in Scotland, don't believe in the rumors of a French plane…
> Glasgow that is, under the beautiful sky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirley came to pick me up - no it's not her on the picture!
> (Shirley is Jamies wonderful wife, even most of the time I just see her flying by, she is always busy, I have a suspicion she is an angel, at least her personality is, I try to look for her wings, but did not see then yet, will keep you informed if the appear).
> On the picture, yes that's a wee dog.
> Shirley was driving us through the Scottish landscape and all of a sudden she stopped the car, out we went and there were this sweet dog, all tangled up in a pole, really confused but with a happy tail. Shirley is a woman with a grand heart, so the wee puppy came with us in the car.
> In the evening she put it on Facebook and Mr. Tangle came with me to sleep in my room - after two hours of no sleep I allowed him into my bed and as soon as he was close to my body he fell asleep fast and were calm all night. Guess I'm not the only one that needs love.
> In the morning he came back home to his family, need I say, I was a wee bit sad, now I will sleep alone again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh I woke up to the sound of these.
> So I was thinking it was time for the usual coffee and egg roll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nice to be back in the shop, Jamies shop, even I think he might need a hand again on that cabinet, I just might have to come back once a year, not that I enjoy it of course…
> (I love it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies house is a tornado of guests in and out the door.
> I have been looking so much forward to meet up with them all.
> Here we have Ron, he was the one that allowed me to use his cool lathe last year.
> (Handsome bastard even he try to hide).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started destroying wood.
> Working on a prototype of a minimalist meditation stool.
> Here the first raw ideas, not happy with the leg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the guy in the Chair might be the mad Scotchman, the two others are Ronnie and his son Romeo, wonderful lads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have Ryan, he is the most loving guy I know, excellent turner, he knows how to spin that lathe and he's always good for a smile.
> Perhaps it's the mad Scotchman behind him, even he might be a wee skinny…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Version two, now we are closer I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm her he goes again… In the front we have Arthur another one of the house regulars, he is a serious worker and knows where to find things in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More guests and cigarettes, this time Jo came to visit us.
> She is a friend of our much missed Tharchin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gordon with a warm smile, he seems to be listening in on the police radio, might be a agent, I better keep my secrets close to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies house! I need a GPS.
> Naaaa I'm lost anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the shrine room, I meditate and try to find some balance, have been quite disturbed lately, but being here helps and I manage to keep the black dog in a steady leach and a arm away.
> But since I am a bit OCD I decided to fix the wall, just a few plaster boards and the wall are back, no more energy getting lost in there.
> Or as Jamie and Shirley says when making fun with me; CDO, the letters have to be in the right order. Smiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't tat a wonderful place, every one should have a place like that to go and balance their inner core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nature here are not too bad also!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is right outside the door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not possible to resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the mad Dane takes of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throws my bag by the river.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After ten minutes it's transformed into this.
> Yes I did bring a kayak to Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And down the river I am.
> Meet a few bups and stones, but stayed dry and had some wonderful hours there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a wee rest.
> This is living.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a few hours on the water, I packed up and too the bus back home.
> Now I look forward to the next tour as I enjoy the memories of this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies pond brings sweet moments. always wonderful to sit there and watch the fish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention all the dogs, this is another little love child here, always ready for a hug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a handle for Jamies second bench, time for a wee bit of turning, so now I have a place to work, wonderful that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, it is Jamie, now I am sure!
> Here trying to tell me Scottish are bigger than Danish…
> Or perhaps he talked about wood, not always sure what these Scottish are saying, how ar die doin, twa want a wee bit milk in dae tee… or something like that. But I am getting better every day.
> Promise you, when thee blokes are talking fast you are happy just just grasp a word or two.
> I love that Scottish accent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a race, I cheat by using the motor, Jamie by holding on to me, so we can call it a fair race I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pls notice the dogs.
> Not Jamie and I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we can call it even.
> Brothers with different mothers are our new nick name. Thanks Kelly. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture has been published online by some out of focus guy, the truth about it, is was asked where are the sun and then I pointed at it, or at least that is close to the truth, I guess, naaaa, ok I did something naughty, sorry mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So after the race I took the hell racer for a wee tour in the landscape.
> Quite cool to see the world from a new perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The closed tile factory in the evening light.
> (Next to Jamies house).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh yes I was kind of kidnapped, at least invited, by these two beautiful woman, for a tour with them into Edinburgh.
> We had two wonderful days there together, walks in the city and just enjoying their company, thanks.
> (Rosslyn and her daughter Kali).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kali is a lover of books and so am I, so she had us visit some wonderful bookstores, this one was a favorite and we all bought books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention the Scottish wear funny clothes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess they are not thinking out of the box here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the police are kept in wooden boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see what I say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A visit at the Scottish national museum.
> Beautiful hall, got to love that ironwork, that almost look like weightless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A moment of peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one looks like the bowl I did at Ron's last year…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just passing by…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut spoon…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grease box…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must admire their flying abilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wood carving.
> Is that normal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down MaFe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auuuch we got a flat tire when we returned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So time for some more city walk.
> Like a fairytale that city on the hill side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention the Scottish dress funny…
> Or is it just me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because men are covered in bird ********************…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bar for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is sweet as we wait for the help to arrive.
> The spare tire was flat also, but with road service and some air, we managed to be able to leave the city again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There he is again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So heading back home, while I enjoy the beautiful landscapes her.
> Going to miss Ros and Kali, been wonderful to be kidnapped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The moon before bedtime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the wood cave, here I find my favorite wood worker again, love to hang out in the shop, turning wood into things and learning new tricks from a old dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must be a sign…
> The Hindu spot in my face was there as I woke up the other morning, really I am not joking.
> Perhaps there are also other signs in the picture…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now down to working on the minimalist meditation stool, Jamie offered me some beautiful wood, so it is up to me to give it life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention the chickens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frenchtoast and coffee, serving Jamie a lunch, enjoying the fresh eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is the angel - Shirley - still no wings, but trust me she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire in the stove, we had a rainy day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spot on!
> Thank you for trying to follow my ramblings, nothing makes sense to me, but it feel good ad I enjoy every moment here.
> Thank you Jamie, you are more than a friend.
> Brothers with different mothers.
> (and fathers).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I have to keep on carry the world on my shoulders, it's a hard job, but some one got to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes I also made a fish for… the fish…
> 
> *A warm thought to all of you LJ's here from me in Scotland,*
> Mads


Yes, it's like we went on vacation with you. Great to see old friends and make sawdust at the same time. Best wishes!


----------



## BTimmons

mafe said:


> *Visiting Jamie in Scotland again.*
> 
> *Visiting Jamie in Scotland again.*
> and loving it.
> 
> Rumors say that a Dane has landed in Scotland, I think I heard it was; 'the happy man with the white hat sleeping in the trees', who ever that strange guy must be…
> The other day I did see a shadow, that could remind a wee bit of that here in Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do not believe all the rumors though, as you can see here, he travels light…
> What can I say - two hammocks, two sleeping bags, clothes, tools, a life vest and a kayak - it takes a bag or two, but no I did not bring crates of wine, stones or what ever you heard from the drums of the jungle.
> Must warn you though, there are a mad Scotchman babbling online these days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the Dutch plane arrives in Scotland, don't believe in the rumors of a French plane…
> Glasgow that is, under the beautiful sky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirley came to pick me up - no it's not her on the picture!
> (Shirley is Jamies wonderful wife, even most of the time I just see her flying by, she is always busy, I have a suspicion she is an angel, at least her personality is, I try to look for her wings, but did not see then yet, will keep you informed if the appear).
> On the picture, yes that's a wee dog.
> Shirley was driving us through the Scottish landscape and all of a sudden she stopped the car, out we went and there were this sweet dog, all tangled up in a pole, really confused but with a happy tail. Shirley is a woman with a grand heart, so the wee puppy came with us in the car.
> In the evening she put it on Facebook and Mr. Tangle came with me to sleep in my room - after two hours of no sleep I allowed him into my bed and as soon as he was close to my body he fell asleep fast and were calm all night. Guess I'm not the only one that needs love.
> In the morning he came back home to his family, need I say, I was a wee bit sad, now I will sleep alone again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh I woke up to the sound of these.
> So I was thinking it was time for the usual coffee and egg roll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nice to be back in the shop, Jamies shop, even I think he might need a hand again on that cabinet, I just might have to come back once a year, not that I enjoy it of course…
> (I love it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies house is a tornado of guests in and out the door.
> I have been looking so much forward to meet up with them all.
> Here we have Ron, he was the one that allowed me to use his cool lathe last year.
> (Handsome bastard even he try to hide).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started destroying wood.
> Working on a prototype of a minimalist meditation stool.
> Here the first raw ideas, not happy with the leg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the guy in the Chair might be the mad Scotchman, the two others are Ronnie and his son Romeo, wonderful lads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have Ryan, he is the most loving guy I know, excellent turner, he knows how to spin that lathe and he's always good for a smile.
> Perhaps it's the mad Scotchman behind him, even he might be a wee skinny…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Version two, now we are closer I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm her he goes again… In the front we have Arthur another one of the house regulars, he is a serious worker and knows where to find things in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More guests and cigarettes, this time Jo came to visit us.
> She is a friend of our much missed Tharchin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gordon with a warm smile, he seems to be listening in on the police radio, might be a agent, I better keep my secrets close to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies house! I need a GPS.
> Naaaa I'm lost anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the shrine room, I meditate and try to find some balance, have been quite disturbed lately, but being here helps and I manage to keep the black dog in a steady leach and a arm away.
> But since I am a bit OCD I decided to fix the wall, just a few plaster boards and the wall are back, no more energy getting lost in there.
> Or as Jamie and Shirley says when making fun with me; CDO, the letters have to be in the right order. Smiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't tat a wonderful place, every one should have a place like that to go and balance their inner core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nature here are not too bad also!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is right outside the door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not possible to resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the mad Dane takes of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throws my bag by the river.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After ten minutes it's transformed into this.
> Yes I did bring a kayak to Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And down the river I am.
> Meet a few bups and stones, but stayed dry and had some wonderful hours there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a wee rest.
> This is living.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a few hours on the water, I packed up and too the bus back home.
> Now I look forward to the next tour as I enjoy the memories of this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies pond brings sweet moments. always wonderful to sit there and watch the fish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention all the dogs, this is another little love child here, always ready for a hug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a handle for Jamies second bench, time for a wee bit of turning, so now I have a place to work, wonderful that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, it is Jamie, now I am sure!
> Here trying to tell me Scottish are bigger than Danish…
> Or perhaps he talked about wood, not always sure what these Scottish are saying, how ar die doin, twa want a wee bit milk in dae tee… or something like that. But I am getting better every day.
> Promise you, when thee blokes are talking fast you are happy just just grasp a word or two.
> I love that Scottish accent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a race, I cheat by using the motor, Jamie by holding on to me, so we can call it a fair race I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pls notice the dogs.
> Not Jamie and I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we can call it even.
> Brothers with different mothers are our new nick name. Thanks Kelly. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture has been published online by some out of focus guy, the truth about it, is was asked where are the sun and then I pointed at it, or at least that is close to the truth, I guess, naaaa, ok I did something naughty, sorry mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So after the race I took the hell racer for a wee tour in the landscape.
> Quite cool to see the world from a new perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The closed tile factory in the evening light.
> (Next to Jamies house).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh yes I was kind of kidnapped, at least invited, by these two beautiful woman, for a tour with them into Edinburgh.
> We had two wonderful days there together, walks in the city and just enjoying their company, thanks.
> (Rosslyn and her daughter Kali).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kali is a lover of books and so am I, so she had us visit some wonderful bookstores, this one was a favorite and we all bought books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention the Scottish wear funny clothes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess they are not thinking out of the box here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the police are kept in wooden boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see what I say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A visit at the Scottish national museum.
> Beautiful hall, got to love that ironwork, that almost look like weightless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A moment of peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one looks like the bowl I did at Ron's last year…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just passing by…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut spoon…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grease box…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must admire their flying abilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wood carving.
> Is that normal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down MaFe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auuuch we got a flat tire when we returned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So time for some more city walk.
> Like a fairytale that city on the hill side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention the Scottish dress funny…
> Or is it just me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because men are covered in bird ********************…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bar for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is sweet as we wait for the help to arrive.
> The spare tire was flat also, but with road service and some air, we managed to be able to leave the city again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There he is again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So heading back home, while I enjoy the beautiful landscapes her.
> Going to miss Ros and Kali, been wonderful to be kidnapped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The moon before bedtime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the wood cave, here I find my favorite wood worker again, love to hang out in the shop, turning wood into things and learning new tricks from a old dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must be a sign…
> The Hindu spot in my face was there as I woke up the other morning, really I am not joking.
> Perhaps there are also other signs in the picture…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now down to working on the minimalist meditation stool, Jamie offered me some beautiful wood, so it is up to me to give it life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention the chickens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frenchtoast and coffee, serving Jamie a lunch, enjoying the fresh eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is the angel - Shirley - still no wings, but trust me she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire in the stove, we had a rainy day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spot on!
> Thank you for trying to follow my ramblings, nothing makes sense to me, but it feel good ad I enjoy every moment here.
> Thank you Jamie, you are more than a friend.
> Brothers with different mothers.
> (and fathers).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I have to keep on carry the world on my shoulders, it's a hard job, but some one got to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes I also made a fish for… the fish…
> 
> *A warm thought to all of you LJ's here from me in Scotland,*
> Mads


If only we could all be so well traveled. Looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## helluvawreck

mafe said:


> *Visiting Jamie in Scotland again.*
> 
> *Visiting Jamie in Scotland again.*
> and loving it.
> 
> Rumors say that a Dane has landed in Scotland, I think I heard it was; 'the happy man with the white hat sleeping in the trees', who ever that strange guy must be…
> The other day I did see a shadow, that could remind a wee bit of that here in Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do not believe all the rumors though, as you can see here, he travels light…
> What can I say - two hammocks, two sleeping bags, clothes, tools, a life vest and a kayak - it takes a bag or two, but no I did not bring crates of wine, stones or what ever you heard from the drums of the jungle.
> Must warn you though, there are a mad Scotchman babbling online these days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the Dutch plane arrives in Scotland, don't believe in the rumors of a French plane…
> Glasgow that is, under the beautiful sky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirley came to pick me up - no it's not her on the picture!
> (Shirley is Jamies wonderful wife, even most of the time I just see her flying by, she is always busy, I have a suspicion she is an angel, at least her personality is, I try to look for her wings, but did not see then yet, will keep you informed if the appear).
> On the picture, yes that's a wee dog.
> Shirley was driving us through the Scottish landscape and all of a sudden she stopped the car, out we went and there were this sweet dog, all tangled up in a pole, really confused but with a happy tail. Shirley is a woman with a grand heart, so the wee puppy came with us in the car.
> In the evening she put it on Facebook and Mr. Tangle came with me to sleep in my room - after two hours of no sleep I allowed him into my bed and as soon as he was close to my body he fell asleep fast and were calm all night. Guess I'm not the only one that needs love.
> In the morning he came back home to his family, need I say, I was a wee bit sad, now I will sleep alone again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh I woke up to the sound of these.
> So I was thinking it was time for the usual coffee and egg roll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nice to be back in the shop, Jamies shop, even I think he might need a hand again on that cabinet, I just might have to come back once a year, not that I enjoy it of course…
> (I love it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies house is a tornado of guests in and out the door.
> I have been looking so much forward to meet up with them all.
> Here we have Ron, he was the one that allowed me to use his cool lathe last year.
> (Handsome bastard even he try to hide).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started destroying wood.
> Working on a prototype of a minimalist meditation stool.
> Here the first raw ideas, not happy with the leg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the guy in the Chair might be the mad Scotchman, the two others are Ronnie and his son Romeo, wonderful lads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have Ryan, he is the most loving guy I know, excellent turner, he knows how to spin that lathe and he's always good for a smile.
> Perhaps it's the mad Scotchman behind him, even he might be a wee skinny…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Version two, now we are closer I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm her he goes again… In the front we have Arthur another one of the house regulars, he is a serious worker and knows where to find things in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More guests and cigarettes, this time Jo came to visit us.
> She is a friend of our much missed Tharchin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gordon with a warm smile, he seems to be listening in on the police radio, might be a agent, I better keep my secrets close to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies house! I need a GPS.
> Naaaa I'm lost anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the shrine room, I meditate and try to find some balance, have been quite disturbed lately, but being here helps and I manage to keep the black dog in a steady leach and a arm away.
> But since I am a bit OCD I decided to fix the wall, just a few plaster boards and the wall are back, no more energy getting lost in there.
> Or as Jamie and Shirley says when making fun with me; CDO, the letters have to be in the right order. Smiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't tat a wonderful place, every one should have a place like that to go and balance their inner core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nature here are not too bad also!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is right outside the door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not possible to resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the mad Dane takes of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throws my bag by the river.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After ten minutes it's transformed into this.
> Yes I did bring a kayak to Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And down the river I am.
> Meet a few bups and stones, but stayed dry and had some wonderful hours there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a wee rest.
> This is living.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a few hours on the water, I packed up and too the bus back home.
> Now I look forward to the next tour as I enjoy the memories of this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies pond brings sweet moments. always wonderful to sit there and watch the fish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention all the dogs, this is another little love child here, always ready for a hug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a handle for Jamies second bench, time for a wee bit of turning, so now I have a place to work, wonderful that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, it is Jamie, now I am sure!
> Here trying to tell me Scottish are bigger than Danish…
> Or perhaps he talked about wood, not always sure what these Scottish are saying, how ar die doin, twa want a wee bit milk in dae tee… or something like that. But I am getting better every day.
> Promise you, when thee blokes are talking fast you are happy just just grasp a word or two.
> I love that Scottish accent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a race, I cheat by using the motor, Jamie by holding on to me, so we can call it a fair race I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pls notice the dogs.
> Not Jamie and I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we can call it even.
> Brothers with different mothers are our new nick name. Thanks Kelly. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture has been published online by some out of focus guy, the truth about it, is was asked where are the sun and then I pointed at it, or at least that is close to the truth, I guess, naaaa, ok I did something naughty, sorry mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So after the race I took the hell racer for a wee tour in the landscape.
> Quite cool to see the world from a new perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The closed tile factory in the evening light.
> (Next to Jamies house).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh yes I was kind of kidnapped, at least invited, by these two beautiful woman, for a tour with them into Edinburgh.
> We had two wonderful days there together, walks in the city and just enjoying their company, thanks.
> (Rosslyn and her daughter Kali).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kali is a lover of books and so am I, so she had us visit some wonderful bookstores, this one was a favorite and we all bought books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention the Scottish wear funny clothes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess they are not thinking out of the box here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the police are kept in wooden boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see what I say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A visit at the Scottish national museum.
> Beautiful hall, got to love that ironwork, that almost look like weightless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A moment of peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one looks like the bowl I did at Ron's last year…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just passing by…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut spoon…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grease box…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must admire their flying abilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wood carving.
> Is that normal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down MaFe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auuuch we got a flat tire when we returned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So time for some more city walk.
> Like a fairytale that city on the hill side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention the Scottish dress funny…
> Or is it just me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because men are covered in bird ********************…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bar for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is sweet as we wait for the help to arrive.
> The spare tire was flat also, but with road service and some air, we managed to be able to leave the city again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There he is again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So heading back home, while I enjoy the beautiful landscapes her.
> Going to miss Ros and Kali, been wonderful to be kidnapped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The moon before bedtime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the wood cave, here I find my favorite wood worker again, love to hang out in the shop, turning wood into things and learning new tricks from a old dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must be a sign…
> The Hindu spot in my face was there as I woke up the other morning, really I am not joking.
> Perhaps there are also other signs in the picture…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now down to working on the minimalist meditation stool, Jamie offered me some beautiful wood, so it is up to me to give it life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention the chickens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frenchtoast and coffee, serving Jamie a lunch, enjoying the fresh eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is the angel - Shirley - still no wings, but trust me she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire in the stove, we had a rainy day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spot on!
> Thank you for trying to follow my ramblings, nothing makes sense to me, but it feel good ad I enjoy every moment here.
> Thank you Jamie, you are more than a friend.
> Brothers with different mothers.
> (and fathers).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I have to keep on carry the world on my shoulders, it's a hard job, but some one got to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes I also made a fish for… the fish…
> 
> *A warm thought to all of you LJ's here from me in Scotland,*
> Mads


Mads, leave it to you to have fun and I know that you and Jamie and all the others must have had a wonderful time together. I love the pictures and I have also seen others of Scotland. It is an absolutely beautiful country. This was a wonderful post to read and it made me feel so good so thanks for perking me up.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## madts

mafe said:


> *Visiting Jamie in Scotland again.*
> 
> *Visiting Jamie in Scotland again.*
> and loving it.
> 
> Rumors say that a Dane has landed in Scotland, I think I heard it was; 'the happy man with the white hat sleeping in the trees', who ever that strange guy must be…
> The other day I did see a shadow, that could remind a wee bit of that here in Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do not believe all the rumors though, as you can see here, he travels light…
> What can I say - two hammocks, two sleeping bags, clothes, tools, a life vest and a kayak - it takes a bag or two, but no I did not bring crates of wine, stones or what ever you heard from the drums of the jungle.
> Must warn you though, there are a mad Scotchman babbling online these days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the Dutch plane arrives in Scotland, don't believe in the rumors of a French plane…
> Glasgow that is, under the beautiful sky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirley came to pick me up - no it's not her on the picture!
> (Shirley is Jamies wonderful wife, even most of the time I just see her flying by, she is always busy, I have a suspicion she is an angel, at least her personality is, I try to look for her wings, but did not see then yet, will keep you informed if the appear).
> On the picture, yes that's a wee dog.
> Shirley was driving us through the Scottish landscape and all of a sudden she stopped the car, out we went and there were this sweet dog, all tangled up in a pole, really confused but with a happy tail. Shirley is a woman with a grand heart, so the wee puppy came with us in the car.
> In the evening she put it on Facebook and Mr. Tangle came with me to sleep in my room - after two hours of no sleep I allowed him into my bed and as soon as he was close to my body he fell asleep fast and were calm all night. Guess I'm not the only one that needs love.
> In the morning he came back home to his family, need I say, I was a wee bit sad, now I will sleep alone again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh I woke up to the sound of these.
> So I was thinking it was time for the usual coffee and egg roll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nice to be back in the shop, Jamies shop, even I think he might need a hand again on that cabinet, I just might have to come back once a year, not that I enjoy it of course…
> (I love it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies house is a tornado of guests in and out the door.
> I have been looking so much forward to meet up with them all.
> Here we have Ron, he was the one that allowed me to use his cool lathe last year.
> (Handsome bastard even he try to hide).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started destroying wood.
> Working on a prototype of a minimalist meditation stool.
> Here the first raw ideas, not happy with the leg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the guy in the Chair might be the mad Scotchman, the two others are Ronnie and his son Romeo, wonderful lads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have Ryan, he is the most loving guy I know, excellent turner, he knows how to spin that lathe and he's always good for a smile.
> Perhaps it's the mad Scotchman behind him, even he might be a wee skinny…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Version two, now we are closer I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm her he goes again… In the front we have Arthur another one of the house regulars, he is a serious worker and knows where to find things in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More guests and cigarettes, this time Jo came to visit us.
> She is a friend of our much missed Tharchin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gordon with a warm smile, he seems to be listening in on the police radio, might be a agent, I better keep my secrets close to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies house! I need a GPS.
> Naaaa I'm lost anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the shrine room, I meditate and try to find some balance, have been quite disturbed lately, but being here helps and I manage to keep the black dog in a steady leach and a arm away.
> But since I am a bit OCD I decided to fix the wall, just a few plaster boards and the wall are back, no more energy getting lost in there.
> Or as Jamie and Shirley says when making fun with me; CDO, the letters have to be in the right order. Smiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't tat a wonderful place, every one should have a place like that to go and balance their inner core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nature here are not too bad also!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is right outside the door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not possible to resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the mad Dane takes of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throws my bag by the river.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After ten minutes it's transformed into this.
> Yes I did bring a kayak to Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And down the river I am.
> Meet a few bups and stones, but stayed dry and had some wonderful hours there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a wee rest.
> This is living.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a few hours on the water, I packed up and too the bus back home.
> Now I look forward to the next tour as I enjoy the memories of this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies pond brings sweet moments. always wonderful to sit there and watch the fish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention all the dogs, this is another little love child here, always ready for a hug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a handle for Jamies second bench, time for a wee bit of turning, so now I have a place to work, wonderful that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, it is Jamie, now I am sure!
> Here trying to tell me Scottish are bigger than Danish…
> Or perhaps he talked about wood, not always sure what these Scottish are saying, how ar die doin, twa want a wee bit milk in dae tee… or something like that. But I am getting better every day.
> Promise you, when thee blokes are talking fast you are happy just just grasp a word or two.
> I love that Scottish accent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a race, I cheat by using the motor, Jamie by holding on to me, so we can call it a fair race I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pls notice the dogs.
> Not Jamie and I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we can call it even.
> Brothers with different mothers are our new nick name. Thanks Kelly. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture has been published online by some out of focus guy, the truth about it, is was asked where are the sun and then I pointed at it, or at least that is close to the truth, I guess, naaaa, ok I did something naughty, sorry mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So after the race I took the hell racer for a wee tour in the landscape.
> Quite cool to see the world from a new perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The closed tile factory in the evening light.
> (Next to Jamies house).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh yes I was kind of kidnapped, at least invited, by these two beautiful woman, for a tour with them into Edinburgh.
> We had two wonderful days there together, walks in the city and just enjoying their company, thanks.
> (Rosslyn and her daughter Kali).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kali is a lover of books and so am I, so she had us visit some wonderful bookstores, this one was a favorite and we all bought books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention the Scottish wear funny clothes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess they are not thinking out of the box here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the police are kept in wooden boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see what I say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A visit at the Scottish national museum.
> Beautiful hall, got to love that ironwork, that almost look like weightless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A moment of peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one looks like the bowl I did at Ron's last year…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just passing by…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut spoon…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grease box…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must admire their flying abilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wood carving.
> Is that normal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down MaFe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auuuch we got a flat tire when we returned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So time for some more city walk.
> Like a fairytale that city on the hill side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention the Scottish dress funny…
> Or is it just me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because men are covered in bird ********************…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bar for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is sweet as we wait for the help to arrive.
> The spare tire was flat also, but with road service and some air, we managed to be able to leave the city again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There he is again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So heading back home, while I enjoy the beautiful landscapes her.
> Going to miss Ros and Kali, been wonderful to be kidnapped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The moon before bedtime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the wood cave, here I find my favorite wood worker again, love to hang out in the shop, turning wood into things and learning new tricks from a old dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must be a sign…
> The Hindu spot in my face was there as I woke up the other morning, really I am not joking.
> Perhaps there are also other signs in the picture…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now down to working on the minimalist meditation stool, Jamie offered me some beautiful wood, so it is up to me to give it life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention the chickens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frenchtoast and coffee, serving Jamie a lunch, enjoying the fresh eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is the angel - Shirley - still no wings, but trust me she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire in the stove, we had a rainy day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spot on!
> Thank you for trying to follow my ramblings, nothing makes sense to me, but it feel good ad I enjoy every moment here.
> Thank you Jamie, you are more than a friend.
> Brothers with different mothers.
> (and fathers).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I have to keep on carry the world on my shoulders, it's a hard job, but some one got to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes I also made a fish for… the fish…
> 
> *A warm thought to all of you LJ's here from me in Scotland,*
> Mads


Way to go Mads. Glad you had a great trip. My son is there now for 2 weeks hiking around and taste testing the Whiskey.


----------



## Bricofleur

mafe said:


> *Visiting Jamie in Scotland again.*
> 
> *Visiting Jamie in Scotland again.*
> and loving it.
> 
> Rumors say that a Dane has landed in Scotland, I think I heard it was; 'the happy man with the white hat sleeping in the trees', who ever that strange guy must be…
> The other day I did see a shadow, that could remind a wee bit of that here in Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do not believe all the rumors though, as you can see here, he travels light…
> What can I say - two hammocks, two sleeping bags, clothes, tools, a life vest and a kayak - it takes a bag or two, but no I did not bring crates of wine, stones or what ever you heard from the drums of the jungle.
> Must warn you though, there are a mad Scotchman babbling online these days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the Dutch plane arrives in Scotland, don't believe in the rumors of a French plane…
> Glasgow that is, under the beautiful sky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirley came to pick me up - no it's not her on the picture!
> (Shirley is Jamies wonderful wife, even most of the time I just see her flying by, she is always busy, I have a suspicion she is an angel, at least her personality is, I try to look for her wings, but did not see then yet, will keep you informed if the appear).
> On the picture, yes that's a wee dog.
> Shirley was driving us through the Scottish landscape and all of a sudden she stopped the car, out we went and there were this sweet dog, all tangled up in a pole, really confused but with a happy tail. Shirley is a woman with a grand heart, so the wee puppy came with us in the car.
> In the evening she put it on Facebook and Mr. Tangle came with me to sleep in my room - after two hours of no sleep I allowed him into my bed and as soon as he was close to my body he fell asleep fast and were calm all night. Guess I'm not the only one that needs love.
> In the morning he came back home to his family, need I say, I was a wee bit sad, now I will sleep alone again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh I woke up to the sound of these.
> So I was thinking it was time for the usual coffee and egg roll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nice to be back in the shop, Jamies shop, even I think he might need a hand again on that cabinet, I just might have to come back once a year, not that I enjoy it of course…
> (I love it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies house is a tornado of guests in and out the door.
> I have been looking so much forward to meet up with them all.
> Here we have Ron, he was the one that allowed me to use his cool lathe last year.
> (Handsome bastard even he try to hide).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started destroying wood.
> Working on a prototype of a minimalist meditation stool.
> Here the first raw ideas, not happy with the leg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the guy in the Chair might be the mad Scotchman, the two others are Ronnie and his son Romeo, wonderful lads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have Ryan, he is the most loving guy I know, excellent turner, he knows how to spin that lathe and he's always good for a smile.
> Perhaps it's the mad Scotchman behind him, even he might be a wee skinny…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Version two, now we are closer I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm her he goes again… In the front we have Arthur another one of the house regulars, he is a serious worker and knows where to find things in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More guests and cigarettes, this time Jo came to visit us.
> She is a friend of our much missed Tharchin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gordon with a warm smile, he seems to be listening in on the police radio, might be a agent, I better keep my secrets close to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies house! I need a GPS.
> Naaaa I'm lost anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the shrine room, I meditate and try to find some balance, have been quite disturbed lately, but being here helps and I manage to keep the black dog in a steady leach and a arm away.
> But since I am a bit OCD I decided to fix the wall, just a few plaster boards and the wall are back, no more energy getting lost in there.
> Or as Jamie and Shirley says when making fun with me; CDO, the letters have to be in the right order. Smiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't tat a wonderful place, every one should have a place like that to go and balance their inner core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nature here are not too bad also!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is right outside the door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not possible to resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the mad Dane takes of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throws my bag by the river.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After ten minutes it's transformed into this.
> Yes I did bring a kayak to Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And down the river I am.
> Meet a few bups and stones, but stayed dry and had some wonderful hours there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a wee rest.
> This is living.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a few hours on the water, I packed up and too the bus back home.
> Now I look forward to the next tour as I enjoy the memories of this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies pond brings sweet moments. always wonderful to sit there and watch the fish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention all the dogs, this is another little love child here, always ready for a hug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a handle for Jamies second bench, time for a wee bit of turning, so now I have a place to work, wonderful that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, it is Jamie, now I am sure!
> Here trying to tell me Scottish are bigger than Danish…
> Or perhaps he talked about wood, not always sure what these Scottish are saying, how ar die doin, twa want a wee bit milk in dae tee… or something like that. But I am getting better every day.
> Promise you, when thee blokes are talking fast you are happy just just grasp a word or two.
> I love that Scottish accent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a race, I cheat by using the motor, Jamie by holding on to me, so we can call it a fair race I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pls notice the dogs.
> Not Jamie and I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we can call it even.
> Brothers with different mothers are our new nick name. Thanks Kelly. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture has been published online by some out of focus guy, the truth about it, is was asked where are the sun and then I pointed at it, or at least that is close to the truth, I guess, naaaa, ok I did something naughty, sorry mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So after the race I took the hell racer for a wee tour in the landscape.
> Quite cool to see the world from a new perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The closed tile factory in the evening light.
> (Next to Jamies house).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh yes I was kind of kidnapped, at least invited, by these two beautiful woman, for a tour with them into Edinburgh.
> We had two wonderful days there together, walks in the city and just enjoying their company, thanks.
> (Rosslyn and her daughter Kali).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kali is a lover of books and so am I, so she had us visit some wonderful bookstores, this one was a favorite and we all bought books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention the Scottish wear funny clothes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess they are not thinking out of the box here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the police are kept in wooden boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see what I say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A visit at the Scottish national museum.
> Beautiful hall, got to love that ironwork, that almost look like weightless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A moment of peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one looks like the bowl I did at Ron's last year…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just passing by…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut spoon…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grease box…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must admire their flying abilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wood carving.
> Is that normal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down MaFe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auuuch we got a flat tire when we returned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So time for some more city walk.
> Like a fairytale that city on the hill side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention the Scottish dress funny…
> Or is it just me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because men are covered in bird ********************…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bar for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is sweet as we wait for the help to arrive.
> The spare tire was flat also, but with road service and some air, we managed to be able to leave the city again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There he is again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So heading back home, while I enjoy the beautiful landscapes her.
> Going to miss Ros and Kali, been wonderful to be kidnapped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The moon before bedtime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the wood cave, here I find my favorite wood worker again, love to hang out in the shop, turning wood into things and learning new tricks from a old dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must be a sign…
> The Hindu spot in my face was there as I woke up the other morning, really I am not joking.
> Perhaps there are also other signs in the picture…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now down to working on the minimalist meditation stool, Jamie offered me some beautiful wood, so it is up to me to give it life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention the chickens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frenchtoast and coffee, serving Jamie a lunch, enjoying the fresh eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is the angel - Shirley - still no wings, but trust me she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire in the stove, we had a rainy day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spot on!
> Thank you for trying to follow my ramblings, nothing makes sense to me, but it feel good ad I enjoy every moment here.
> Thank you Jamie, you are more than a friend.
> Brothers with different mothers.
> (and fathers).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I have to keep on carry the world on my shoulders, it's a hard job, but some one got to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes I also made a fish for… the fish…
> 
> *A warm thought to all of you LJ's here from me in Scotland,*
> Mads


Thanks for the tour, Mads. And thank you for having taken the time to share the story and pictures.

Best,

Serge

http://atelierdubricoleur.wordpress.com


----------



## Jim Jakosh

mafe said:


> *Visiting Jamie in Scotland again.*
> 
> *Visiting Jamie in Scotland again.*
> and loving it.
> 
> Rumors say that a Dane has landed in Scotland, I think I heard it was; 'the happy man with the white hat sleeping in the trees', who ever that strange guy must be…
> The other day I did see a shadow, that could remind a wee bit of that here in Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do not believe all the rumors though, as you can see here, he travels light…
> What can I say - two hammocks, two sleeping bags, clothes, tools, a life vest and a kayak - it takes a bag or two, but no I did not bring crates of wine, stones or what ever you heard from the drums of the jungle.
> Must warn you though, there are a mad Scotchman babbling online these days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the Dutch plane arrives in Scotland, don't believe in the rumors of a French plane…
> Glasgow that is, under the beautiful sky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirley came to pick me up - no it's not her on the picture!
> (Shirley is Jamies wonderful wife, even most of the time I just see her flying by, she is always busy, I have a suspicion she is an angel, at least her personality is, I try to look for her wings, but did not see then yet, will keep you informed if the appear).
> On the picture, yes that's a wee dog.
> Shirley was driving us through the Scottish landscape and all of a sudden she stopped the car, out we went and there were this sweet dog, all tangled up in a pole, really confused but with a happy tail. Shirley is a woman with a grand heart, so the wee puppy came with us in the car.
> In the evening she put it on Facebook and Mr. Tangle came with me to sleep in my room - after two hours of no sleep I allowed him into my bed and as soon as he was close to my body he fell asleep fast and were calm all night. Guess I'm not the only one that needs love.
> In the morning he came back home to his family, need I say, I was a wee bit sad, now I will sleep alone again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh I woke up to the sound of these.
> So I was thinking it was time for the usual coffee and egg roll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nice to be back in the shop, Jamies shop, even I think he might need a hand again on that cabinet, I just might have to come back once a year, not that I enjoy it of course…
> (I love it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies house is a tornado of guests in and out the door.
> I have been looking so much forward to meet up with them all.
> Here we have Ron, he was the one that allowed me to use his cool lathe last year.
> (Handsome bastard even he try to hide).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started destroying wood.
> Working on a prototype of a minimalist meditation stool.
> Here the first raw ideas, not happy with the leg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the guy in the Chair might be the mad Scotchman, the two others are Ronnie and his son Romeo, wonderful lads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have Ryan, he is the most loving guy I know, excellent turner, he knows how to spin that lathe and he's always good for a smile.
> Perhaps it's the mad Scotchman behind him, even he might be a wee skinny…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Version two, now we are closer I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm her he goes again… In the front we have Arthur another one of the house regulars, he is a serious worker and knows where to find things in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More guests and cigarettes, this time Jo came to visit us.
> She is a friend of our much missed Tharchin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gordon with a warm smile, he seems to be listening in on the police radio, might be a agent, I better keep my secrets close to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies house! I need a GPS.
> Naaaa I'm lost anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the shrine room, I meditate and try to find some balance, have been quite disturbed lately, but being here helps and I manage to keep the black dog in a steady leach and a arm away.
> But since I am a bit OCD I decided to fix the wall, just a few plaster boards and the wall are back, no more energy getting lost in there.
> Or as Jamie and Shirley says when making fun with me; CDO, the letters have to be in the right order. Smiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't tat a wonderful place, every one should have a place like that to go and balance their inner core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nature here are not too bad also!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is right outside the door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not possible to resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the mad Dane takes of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throws my bag by the river.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After ten minutes it's transformed into this.
> Yes I did bring a kayak to Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And down the river I am.
> Meet a few bups and stones, but stayed dry and had some wonderful hours there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a wee rest.
> This is living.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a few hours on the water, I packed up and too the bus back home.
> Now I look forward to the next tour as I enjoy the memories of this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies pond brings sweet moments. always wonderful to sit there and watch the fish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention all the dogs, this is another little love child here, always ready for a hug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a handle for Jamies second bench, time for a wee bit of turning, so now I have a place to work, wonderful that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, it is Jamie, now I am sure!
> Here trying to tell me Scottish are bigger than Danish…
> Or perhaps he talked about wood, not always sure what these Scottish are saying, how ar die doin, twa want a wee bit milk in dae tee… or something like that. But I am getting better every day.
> Promise you, when thee blokes are talking fast you are happy just just grasp a word or two.
> I love that Scottish accent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a race, I cheat by using the motor, Jamie by holding on to me, so we can call it a fair race I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pls notice the dogs.
> Not Jamie and I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we can call it even.
> Brothers with different mothers are our new nick name. Thanks Kelly. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture has been published online by some out of focus guy, the truth about it, is was asked where are the sun and then I pointed at it, or at least that is close to the truth, I guess, naaaa, ok I did something naughty, sorry mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So after the race I took the hell racer for a wee tour in the landscape.
> Quite cool to see the world from a new perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The closed tile factory in the evening light.
> (Next to Jamies house).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh yes I was kind of kidnapped, at least invited, by these two beautiful woman, for a tour with them into Edinburgh.
> We had two wonderful days there together, walks in the city and just enjoying their company, thanks.
> (Rosslyn and her daughter Kali).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kali is a lover of books and so am I, so she had us visit some wonderful bookstores, this one was a favorite and we all bought books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention the Scottish wear funny clothes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess they are not thinking out of the box here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the police are kept in wooden boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see what I say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A visit at the Scottish national museum.
> Beautiful hall, got to love that ironwork, that almost look like weightless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A moment of peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one looks like the bowl I did at Ron's last year…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just passing by…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut spoon…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grease box…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must admire their flying abilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wood carving.
> Is that normal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down MaFe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auuuch we got a flat tire when we returned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So time for some more city walk.
> Like a fairytale that city on the hill side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention the Scottish dress funny…
> Or is it just me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because men are covered in bird ********************…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bar for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is sweet as we wait for the help to arrive.
> The spare tire was flat also, but with road service and some air, we managed to be able to leave the city again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There he is again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So heading back home, while I enjoy the beautiful landscapes her.
> Going to miss Ros and Kali, been wonderful to be kidnapped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The moon before bedtime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the wood cave, here I find my favorite wood worker again, love to hang out in the shop, turning wood into things and learning new tricks from a old dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must be a sign…
> The Hindu spot in my face was there as I woke up the other morning, really I am not joking.
> Perhaps there are also other signs in the picture…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now down to working on the minimalist meditation stool, Jamie offered me some beautiful wood, so it is up to me to give it life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention the chickens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frenchtoast and coffee, serving Jamie a lunch, enjoying the fresh eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is the angel - Shirley - still no wings, but trust me she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire in the stove, we had a rainy day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spot on!
> Thank you for trying to follow my ramblings, nothing makes sense to me, but it feel good ad I enjoy every moment here.
> Thank you Jamie, you are more than a friend.
> Brothers with different mothers.
> (and fathers).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I have to keep on carry the world on my shoulders, it's a hard job, but some one got to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes I also made a fish for… the fish…
> 
> *A warm thought to all of you LJ's here from me in Scotland,*
> Mads


Very find travelogue, Mads. you make me want to go there, too!!....................Jim


----------



## stefang

mafe said:


> *Visiting Jamie in Scotland again.*
> 
> *Visiting Jamie in Scotland again.*
> and loving it.
> 
> Rumors say that a Dane has landed in Scotland, I think I heard it was; 'the happy man with the white hat sleeping in the trees', who ever that strange guy must be…
> The other day I did see a shadow, that could remind a wee bit of that here in Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do not believe all the rumors though, as you can see here, he travels light…
> What can I say - two hammocks, two sleeping bags, clothes, tools, a life vest and a kayak - it takes a bag or two, but no I did not bring crates of wine, stones or what ever you heard from the drums of the jungle.
> Must warn you though, there are a mad Scotchman babbling online these days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the Dutch plane arrives in Scotland, don't believe in the rumors of a French plane…
> Glasgow that is, under the beautiful sky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirley came to pick me up - no it's not her on the picture!
> (Shirley is Jamies wonderful wife, even most of the time I just see her flying by, she is always busy, I have a suspicion she is an angel, at least her personality is, I try to look for her wings, but did not see then yet, will keep you informed if the appear).
> On the picture, yes that's a wee dog.
> Shirley was driving us through the Scottish landscape and all of a sudden she stopped the car, out we went and there were this sweet dog, all tangled up in a pole, really confused but with a happy tail. Shirley is a woman with a grand heart, so the wee puppy came with us in the car.
> In the evening she put it on Facebook and Mr. Tangle came with me to sleep in my room - after two hours of no sleep I allowed him into my bed and as soon as he was close to my body he fell asleep fast and were calm all night. Guess I'm not the only one that needs love.
> In the morning he came back home to his family, need I say, I was a wee bit sad, now I will sleep alone again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh I woke up to the sound of these.
> So I was thinking it was time for the usual coffee and egg roll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nice to be back in the shop, Jamies shop, even I think he might need a hand again on that cabinet, I just might have to come back once a year, not that I enjoy it of course…
> (I love it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies house is a tornado of guests in and out the door.
> I have been looking so much forward to meet up with them all.
> Here we have Ron, he was the one that allowed me to use his cool lathe last year.
> (Handsome bastard even he try to hide).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started destroying wood.
> Working on a prototype of a minimalist meditation stool.
> Here the first raw ideas, not happy with the leg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the guy in the Chair might be the mad Scotchman, the two others are Ronnie and his son Romeo, wonderful lads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have Ryan, he is the most loving guy I know, excellent turner, he knows how to spin that lathe and he's always good for a smile.
> Perhaps it's the mad Scotchman behind him, even he might be a wee skinny…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Version two, now we are closer I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm her he goes again… In the front we have Arthur another one of the house regulars, he is a serious worker and knows where to find things in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More guests and cigarettes, this time Jo came to visit us.
> She is a friend of our much missed Tharchin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gordon with a warm smile, he seems to be listening in on the police radio, might be a agent, I better keep my secrets close to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies house! I need a GPS.
> Naaaa I'm lost anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the shrine room, I meditate and try to find some balance, have been quite disturbed lately, but being here helps and I manage to keep the black dog in a steady leach and a arm away.
> But since I am a bit OCD I decided to fix the wall, just a few plaster boards and the wall are back, no more energy getting lost in there.
> Or as Jamie and Shirley says when making fun with me; CDO, the letters have to be in the right order. Smiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't tat a wonderful place, every one should have a place like that to go and balance their inner core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nature here are not too bad also!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is right outside the door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not possible to resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the mad Dane takes of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throws my bag by the river.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After ten minutes it's transformed into this.
> Yes I did bring a kayak to Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And down the river I am.
> Meet a few bups and stones, but stayed dry and had some wonderful hours there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a wee rest.
> This is living.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a few hours on the water, I packed up and too the bus back home.
> Now I look forward to the next tour as I enjoy the memories of this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies pond brings sweet moments. always wonderful to sit there and watch the fish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention all the dogs, this is another little love child here, always ready for a hug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a handle for Jamies second bench, time for a wee bit of turning, so now I have a place to work, wonderful that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, it is Jamie, now I am sure!
> Here trying to tell me Scottish are bigger than Danish…
> Or perhaps he talked about wood, not always sure what these Scottish are saying, how ar die doin, twa want a wee bit milk in dae tee… or something like that. But I am getting better every day.
> Promise you, when thee blokes are talking fast you are happy just just grasp a word or two.
> I love that Scottish accent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a race, I cheat by using the motor, Jamie by holding on to me, so we can call it a fair race I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pls notice the dogs.
> Not Jamie and I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we can call it even.
> Brothers with different mothers are our new nick name. Thanks Kelly. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture has been published online by some out of focus guy, the truth about it, is was asked where are the sun and then I pointed at it, or at least that is close to the truth, I guess, naaaa, ok I did something naughty, sorry mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So after the race I took the hell racer for a wee tour in the landscape.
> Quite cool to see the world from a new perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The closed tile factory in the evening light.
> (Next to Jamies house).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh yes I was kind of kidnapped, at least invited, by these two beautiful woman, for a tour with them into Edinburgh.
> We had two wonderful days there together, walks in the city and just enjoying their company, thanks.
> (Rosslyn and her daughter Kali).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kali is a lover of books and so am I, so she had us visit some wonderful bookstores, this one was a favorite and we all bought books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention the Scottish wear funny clothes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess they are not thinking out of the box here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the police are kept in wooden boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see what I say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A visit at the Scottish national museum.
> Beautiful hall, got to love that ironwork, that almost look like weightless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A moment of peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one looks like the bowl I did at Ron's last year…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just passing by…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut spoon…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grease box…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must admire their flying abilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wood carving.
> Is that normal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down MaFe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auuuch we got a flat tire when we returned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So time for some more city walk.
> Like a fairytale that city on the hill side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention the Scottish dress funny…
> Or is it just me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because men are covered in bird ********************…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bar for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is sweet as we wait for the help to arrive.
> The spare tire was flat also, but with road service and some air, we managed to be able to leave the city again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There he is again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So heading back home, while I enjoy the beautiful landscapes her.
> Going to miss Ros and Kali, been wonderful to be kidnapped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The moon before bedtime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the wood cave, here I find my favorite wood worker again, love to hang out in the shop, turning wood into things and learning new tricks from a old dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must be a sign…
> The Hindu spot in my face was there as I woke up the other morning, really I am not joking.
> Perhaps there are also other signs in the picture…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now down to working on the minimalist meditation stool, Jamie offered me some beautiful wood, so it is up to me to give it life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention the chickens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frenchtoast and coffee, serving Jamie a lunch, enjoying the fresh eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is the angel - Shirley - still no wings, but trust me she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire in the stove, we had a rainy day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spot on!
> Thank you for trying to follow my ramblings, nothing makes sense to me, but it feel good ad I enjoy every moment here.
> Thank you Jamie, you are more than a friend.
> Brothers with different mothers.
> (and fathers).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I have to keep on carry the world on my shoulders, it's a hard job, but some one got to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes I also made a fish for… the fish…
> 
> *A warm thought to all of you LJ's here from me in Scotland,*
> Mads


It looks like you are having a great time Mads. I enjoyed all the photos too.


----------



## whitewulf

mafe said:


> *Visiting Jamie in Scotland again.*
> 
> *Visiting Jamie in Scotland again.*
> and loving it.
> 
> Rumors say that a Dane has landed in Scotland, I think I heard it was; 'the happy man with the white hat sleeping in the trees', who ever that strange guy must be…
> The other day I did see a shadow, that could remind a wee bit of that here in Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do not believe all the rumors though, as you can see here, he travels light…
> What can I say - two hammocks, two sleeping bags, clothes, tools, a life vest and a kayak - it takes a bag or two, but no I did not bring crates of wine, stones or what ever you heard from the drums of the jungle.
> Must warn you though, there are a mad Scotchman babbling online these days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the Dutch plane arrives in Scotland, don't believe in the rumors of a French plane…
> Glasgow that is, under the beautiful sky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirley came to pick me up - no it's not her on the picture!
> (Shirley is Jamies wonderful wife, even most of the time I just see her flying by, she is always busy, I have a suspicion she is an angel, at least her personality is, I try to look for her wings, but did not see then yet, will keep you informed if the appear).
> On the picture, yes that's a wee dog.
> Shirley was driving us through the Scottish landscape and all of a sudden she stopped the car, out we went and there were this sweet dog, all tangled up in a pole, really confused but with a happy tail. Shirley is a woman with a grand heart, so the wee puppy came with us in the car.
> In the evening she put it on Facebook and Mr. Tangle came with me to sleep in my room - after two hours of no sleep I allowed him into my bed and as soon as he was close to my body he fell asleep fast and were calm all night. Guess I'm not the only one that needs love.
> In the morning he came back home to his family, need I say, I was a wee bit sad, now I will sleep alone again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh I woke up to the sound of these.
> So I was thinking it was time for the usual coffee and egg roll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nice to be back in the shop, Jamies shop, even I think he might need a hand again on that cabinet, I just might have to come back once a year, not that I enjoy it of course…
> (I love it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies house is a tornado of guests in and out the door.
> I have been looking so much forward to meet up with them all.
> Here we have Ron, he was the one that allowed me to use his cool lathe last year.
> (Handsome bastard even he try to hide).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started destroying wood.
> Working on a prototype of a minimalist meditation stool.
> Here the first raw ideas, not happy with the leg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the guy in the Chair might be the mad Scotchman, the two others are Ronnie and his son Romeo, wonderful lads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have Ryan, he is the most loving guy I know, excellent turner, he knows how to spin that lathe and he's always good for a smile.
> Perhaps it's the mad Scotchman behind him, even he might be a wee skinny…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Version two, now we are closer I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm her he goes again… In the front we have Arthur another one of the house regulars, he is a serious worker and knows where to find things in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More guests and cigarettes, this time Jo came to visit us.
> She is a friend of our much missed Tharchin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gordon with a warm smile, he seems to be listening in on the police radio, might be a agent, I better keep my secrets close to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies house! I need a GPS.
> Naaaa I'm lost anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the shrine room, I meditate and try to find some balance, have been quite disturbed lately, but being here helps and I manage to keep the black dog in a steady leach and a arm away.
> But since I am a bit OCD I decided to fix the wall, just a few plaster boards and the wall are back, no more energy getting lost in there.
> Or as Jamie and Shirley says when making fun with me; CDO, the letters have to be in the right order. Smiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't tat a wonderful place, every one should have a place like that to go and balance their inner core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nature here are not too bad also!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is right outside the door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not possible to resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the mad Dane takes of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throws my bag by the river.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After ten minutes it's transformed into this.
> Yes I did bring a kayak to Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And down the river I am.
> Meet a few bups and stones, but stayed dry and had some wonderful hours there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a wee rest.
> This is living.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a few hours on the water, I packed up and too the bus back home.
> Now I look forward to the next tour as I enjoy the memories of this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies pond brings sweet moments. always wonderful to sit there and watch the fish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention all the dogs, this is another little love child here, always ready for a hug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a handle for Jamies second bench, time for a wee bit of turning, so now I have a place to work, wonderful that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, it is Jamie, now I am sure!
> Here trying to tell me Scottish are bigger than Danish…
> Or perhaps he talked about wood, not always sure what these Scottish are saying, how ar die doin, twa want a wee bit milk in dae tee… or something like that. But I am getting better every day.
> Promise you, when thee blokes are talking fast you are happy just just grasp a word or two.
> I love that Scottish accent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a race, I cheat by using the motor, Jamie by holding on to me, so we can call it a fair race I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pls notice the dogs.
> Not Jamie and I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we can call it even.
> Brothers with different mothers are our new nick name. Thanks Kelly. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture has been published online by some out of focus guy, the truth about it, is was asked where are the sun and then I pointed at it, or at least that is close to the truth, I guess, naaaa, ok I did something naughty, sorry mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So after the race I took the hell racer for a wee tour in the landscape.
> Quite cool to see the world from a new perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The closed tile factory in the evening light.
> (Next to Jamies house).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh yes I was kind of kidnapped, at least invited, by these two beautiful woman, for a tour with them into Edinburgh.
> We had two wonderful days there together, walks in the city and just enjoying their company, thanks.
> (Rosslyn and her daughter Kali).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kali is a lover of books and so am I, so she had us visit some wonderful bookstores, this one was a favorite and we all bought books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention the Scottish wear funny clothes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess they are not thinking out of the box here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the police are kept in wooden boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see what I say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A visit at the Scottish national museum.
> Beautiful hall, got to love that ironwork, that almost look like weightless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A moment of peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one looks like the bowl I did at Ron's last year…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just passing by…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut spoon…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grease box…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must admire their flying abilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wood carving.
> Is that normal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down MaFe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auuuch we got a flat tire when we returned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So time for some more city walk.
> Like a fairytale that city on the hill side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention the Scottish dress funny…
> Or is it just me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because men are covered in bird ********************…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bar for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is sweet as we wait for the help to arrive.
> The spare tire was flat also, but with road service and some air, we managed to be able to leave the city again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There he is again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So heading back home, while I enjoy the beautiful landscapes her.
> Going to miss Ros and Kali, been wonderful to be kidnapped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The moon before bedtime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the wood cave, here I find my favorite wood worker again, love to hang out in the shop, turning wood into things and learning new tricks from a old dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must be a sign…
> The Hindu spot in my face was there as I woke up the other morning, really I am not joking.
> Perhaps there are also other signs in the picture…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now down to working on the minimalist meditation stool, Jamie offered me some beautiful wood, so it is up to me to give it life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention the chickens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frenchtoast and coffee, serving Jamie a lunch, enjoying the fresh eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is the angel - Shirley - still no wings, but trust me she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire in the stove, we had a rainy day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spot on!
> Thank you for trying to follow my ramblings, nothing makes sense to me, but it feel good ad I enjoy every moment here.
> Thank you Jamie, you are more than a friend.
> Brothers with different mothers.
> (and fathers).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I have to keep on carry the world on my shoulders, it's a hard job, but some one got to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes I also made a fish for… the fish…
> 
> *A warm thought to all of you LJ's here from me in Scotland,*
> Mads


Made,
I guess the grass is always greener, beautiful in US, but I cannot travel as you do. I am thankful for the workshop time when I can. Sharp objects seem to keep TBD away.

Absolutely beautiful country. I am envious of your trips to Scotland, and Europe!

Luck be with you,

Paul (whitewulf) in "Big Valley California"


----------



## alba

mafe said:


> *Visiting Jamie in Scotland again.*
> 
> *Visiting Jamie in Scotland again.*
> and loving it.
> 
> Rumors say that a Dane has landed in Scotland, I think I heard it was; 'the happy man with the white hat sleeping in the trees', who ever that strange guy must be…
> The other day I did see a shadow, that could remind a wee bit of that here in Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do not believe all the rumors though, as you can see here, he travels light…
> What can I say - two hammocks, two sleeping bags, clothes, tools, a life vest and a kayak - it takes a bag or two, but no I did not bring crates of wine, stones or what ever you heard from the drums of the jungle.
> Must warn you though, there are a mad Scotchman babbling online these days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the Dutch plane arrives in Scotland, don't believe in the rumors of a French plane…
> Glasgow that is, under the beautiful sky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirley came to pick me up - no it's not her on the picture!
> (Shirley is Jamies wonderful wife, even most of the time I just see her flying by, she is always busy, I have a suspicion she is an angel, at least her personality is, I try to look for her wings, but did not see then yet, will keep you informed if the appear).
> On the picture, yes that's a wee dog.
> Shirley was driving us through the Scottish landscape and all of a sudden she stopped the car, out we went and there were this sweet dog, all tangled up in a pole, really confused but with a happy tail. Shirley is a woman with a grand heart, so the wee puppy came with us in the car.
> In the evening she put it on Facebook and Mr. Tangle came with me to sleep in my room - after two hours of no sleep I allowed him into my bed and as soon as he was close to my body he fell asleep fast and were calm all night. Guess I'm not the only one that needs love.
> In the morning he came back home to his family, need I say, I was a wee bit sad, now I will sleep alone again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh I woke up to the sound of these.
> So I was thinking it was time for the usual coffee and egg roll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nice to be back in the shop, Jamies shop, even I think he might need a hand again on that cabinet, I just might have to come back once a year, not that I enjoy it of course…
> (I love it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies house is a tornado of guests in and out the door.
> I have been looking so much forward to meet up with them all.
> Here we have Ron, he was the one that allowed me to use his cool lathe last year.
> (Handsome bastard even he try to hide).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started destroying wood.
> Working on a prototype of a minimalist meditation stool.
> Here the first raw ideas, not happy with the leg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the guy in the Chair might be the mad Scotchman, the two others are Ronnie and his son Romeo, wonderful lads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have Ryan, he is the most loving guy I know, excellent turner, he knows how to spin that lathe and he's always good for a smile.
> Perhaps it's the mad Scotchman behind him, even he might be a wee skinny…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Version two, now we are closer I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm her he goes again… In the front we have Arthur another one of the house regulars, he is a serious worker and knows where to find things in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More guests and cigarettes, this time Jo came to visit us.
> She is a friend of our much missed Tharchin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gordon with a warm smile, he seems to be listening in on the police radio, might be a agent, I better keep my secrets close to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies house! I need a GPS.
> Naaaa I'm lost anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the shrine room, I meditate and try to find some balance, have been quite disturbed lately, but being here helps and I manage to keep the black dog in a steady leach and a arm away.
> But since I am a bit OCD I decided to fix the wall, just a few plaster boards and the wall are back, no more energy getting lost in there.
> Or as Jamie and Shirley says when making fun with me; CDO, the letters have to be in the right order. Smiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't tat a wonderful place, every one should have a place like that to go and balance their inner core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nature here are not too bad also!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is right outside the door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not possible to resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the mad Dane takes of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throws my bag by the river.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After ten minutes it's transformed into this.
> Yes I did bring a kayak to Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And down the river I am.
> Meet a few bups and stones, but stayed dry and had some wonderful hours there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a wee rest.
> This is living.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a few hours on the water, I packed up and too the bus back home.
> Now I look forward to the next tour as I enjoy the memories of this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies pond brings sweet moments. always wonderful to sit there and watch the fish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention all the dogs, this is another little love child here, always ready for a hug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a handle for Jamies second bench, time for a wee bit of turning, so now I have a place to work, wonderful that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, it is Jamie, now I am sure!
> Here trying to tell me Scottish are bigger than Danish…
> Or perhaps he talked about wood, not always sure what these Scottish are saying, how ar die doin, twa want a wee bit milk in dae tee… or something like that. But I am getting better every day.
> Promise you, when thee blokes are talking fast you are happy just just grasp a word or two.
> I love that Scottish accent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a race, I cheat by using the motor, Jamie by holding on to me, so we can call it a fair race I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pls notice the dogs.
> Not Jamie and I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we can call it even.
> Brothers with different mothers are our new nick name. Thanks Kelly. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture has been published online by some out of focus guy, the truth about it, is was asked where are the sun and then I pointed at it, or at least that is close to the truth, I guess, naaaa, ok I did something naughty, sorry mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So after the race I took the hell racer for a wee tour in the landscape.
> Quite cool to see the world from a new perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The closed tile factory in the evening light.
> (Next to Jamies house).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh yes I was kind of kidnapped, at least invited, by these two beautiful woman, for a tour with them into Edinburgh.
> We had two wonderful days there together, walks in the city and just enjoying their company, thanks.
> (Rosslyn and her daughter Kali).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kali is a lover of books and so am I, so she had us visit some wonderful bookstores, this one was a favorite and we all bought books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention the Scottish wear funny clothes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess they are not thinking out of the box here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the police are kept in wooden boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see what I say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A visit at the Scottish national museum.
> Beautiful hall, got to love that ironwork, that almost look like weightless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A moment of peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one looks like the bowl I did at Ron's last year…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just passing by…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut spoon…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grease box…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must admire their flying abilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wood carving.
> Is that normal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down MaFe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auuuch we got a flat tire when we returned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So time for some more city walk.
> Like a fairytale that city on the hill side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention the Scottish dress funny…
> Or is it just me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because men are covered in bird ********************…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bar for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is sweet as we wait for the help to arrive.
> The spare tire was flat also, but with road service and some air, we managed to be able to leave the city again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There he is again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So heading back home, while I enjoy the beautiful landscapes her.
> Going to miss Ros and Kali, been wonderful to be kidnapped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The moon before bedtime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the wood cave, here I find my favorite wood worker again, love to hang out in the shop, turning wood into things and learning new tricks from a old dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must be a sign…
> The Hindu spot in my face was there as I woke up the other morning, really I am not joking.
> Perhaps there are also other signs in the picture…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now down to working on the minimalist meditation stool, Jamie offered me some beautiful wood, so it is up to me to give it life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention the chickens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frenchtoast and coffee, serving Jamie a lunch, enjoying the fresh eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is the angel - Shirley - still no wings, but trust me she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire in the stove, we had a rainy day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spot on!
> Thank you for trying to follow my ramblings, nothing makes sense to me, but it feel good ad I enjoy every moment here.
> Thank you Jamie, you are more than a friend.
> Brothers with different mothers.
> (and fathers).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I have to keep on carry the world on my shoulders, it's a hard job, but some one got to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes I also made a fish for… the fish…
> 
> *A warm thought to all of you LJ's here from me in Scotland,*
> Mads


I see a picture of your hand luggage only in the picture 

Jamie


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Visiting Jamie in Scotland again.*
> 
> *Visiting Jamie in Scotland again.*
> and loving it.
> 
> Rumors say that a Dane has landed in Scotland, I think I heard it was; 'the happy man with the white hat sleeping in the trees', who ever that strange guy must be…
> The other day I did see a shadow, that could remind a wee bit of that here in Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do not believe all the rumors though, as you can see here, he travels light…
> What can I say - two hammocks, two sleeping bags, clothes, tools, a life vest and a kayak - it takes a bag or two, but no I did not bring crates of wine, stones or what ever you heard from the drums of the jungle.
> Must warn you though, there are a mad Scotchman babbling online these days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the Dutch plane arrives in Scotland, don't believe in the rumors of a French plane…
> Glasgow that is, under the beautiful sky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirley came to pick me up - no it's not her on the picture!
> (Shirley is Jamies wonderful wife, even most of the time I just see her flying by, she is always busy, I have a suspicion she is an angel, at least her personality is, I try to look for her wings, but did not see then yet, will keep you informed if the appear).
> On the picture, yes that's a wee dog.
> Shirley was driving us through the Scottish landscape and all of a sudden she stopped the car, out we went and there were this sweet dog, all tangled up in a pole, really confused but with a happy tail. Shirley is a woman with a grand heart, so the wee puppy came with us in the car.
> In the evening she put it on Facebook and Mr. Tangle came with me to sleep in my room - after two hours of no sleep I allowed him into my bed and as soon as he was close to my body he fell asleep fast and were calm all night. Guess I'm not the only one that needs love.
> In the morning he came back home to his family, need I say, I was a wee bit sad, now I will sleep alone again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh I woke up to the sound of these.
> So I was thinking it was time for the usual coffee and egg roll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nice to be back in the shop, Jamies shop, even I think he might need a hand again on that cabinet, I just might have to come back once a year, not that I enjoy it of course…
> (I love it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies house is a tornado of guests in and out the door.
> I have been looking so much forward to meet up with them all.
> Here we have Ron, he was the one that allowed me to use his cool lathe last year.
> (Handsome bastard even he try to hide).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started destroying wood.
> Working on a prototype of a minimalist meditation stool.
> Here the first raw ideas, not happy with the leg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the guy in the Chair might be the mad Scotchman, the two others are Ronnie and his son Romeo, wonderful lads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have Ryan, he is the most loving guy I know, excellent turner, he knows how to spin that lathe and he's always good for a smile.
> Perhaps it's the mad Scotchman behind him, even he might be a wee skinny…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Version two, now we are closer I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm her he goes again… In the front we have Arthur another one of the house regulars, he is a serious worker and knows where to find things in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More guests and cigarettes, this time Jo came to visit us.
> She is a friend of our much missed Tharchin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gordon with a warm smile, he seems to be listening in on the police radio, might be a agent, I better keep my secrets close to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies house! I need a GPS.
> Naaaa I'm lost anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the shrine room, I meditate and try to find some balance, have been quite disturbed lately, but being here helps and I manage to keep the black dog in a steady leach and a arm away.
> But since I am a bit OCD I decided to fix the wall, just a few plaster boards and the wall are back, no more energy getting lost in there.
> Or as Jamie and Shirley says when making fun with me; CDO, the letters have to be in the right order. Smiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't tat a wonderful place, every one should have a place like that to go and balance their inner core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nature here are not too bad also!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is right outside the door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not possible to resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the mad Dane takes of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throws my bag by the river.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After ten minutes it's transformed into this.
> Yes I did bring a kayak to Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And down the river I am.
> Meet a few bups and stones, but stayed dry and had some wonderful hours there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a wee rest.
> This is living.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a few hours on the water, I packed up and too the bus back home.
> Now I look forward to the next tour as I enjoy the memories of this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies pond brings sweet moments. always wonderful to sit there and watch the fish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention all the dogs, this is another little love child here, always ready for a hug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a handle for Jamies second bench, time for a wee bit of turning, so now I have a place to work, wonderful that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, it is Jamie, now I am sure!
> Here trying to tell me Scottish are bigger than Danish…
> Or perhaps he talked about wood, not always sure what these Scottish are saying, how ar die doin, twa want a wee bit milk in dae tee… or something like that. But I am getting better every day.
> Promise you, when thee blokes are talking fast you are happy just just grasp a word or two.
> I love that Scottish accent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a race, I cheat by using the motor, Jamie by holding on to me, so we can call it a fair race I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pls notice the dogs.
> Not Jamie and I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we can call it even.
> Brothers with different mothers are our new nick name. Thanks Kelly. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture has been published online by some out of focus guy, the truth about it, is was asked where are the sun and then I pointed at it, or at least that is close to the truth, I guess, naaaa, ok I did something naughty, sorry mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So after the race I took the hell racer for a wee tour in the landscape.
> Quite cool to see the world from a new perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The closed tile factory in the evening light.
> (Next to Jamies house).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh yes I was kind of kidnapped, at least invited, by these two beautiful woman, for a tour with them into Edinburgh.
> We had two wonderful days there together, walks in the city and just enjoying their company, thanks.
> (Rosslyn and her daughter Kali).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kali is a lover of books and so am I, so she had us visit some wonderful bookstores, this one was a favorite and we all bought books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention the Scottish wear funny clothes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess they are not thinking out of the box here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the police are kept in wooden boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see what I say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A visit at the Scottish national museum.
> Beautiful hall, got to love that ironwork, that almost look like weightless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A moment of peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one looks like the bowl I did at Ron's last year…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just passing by…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut spoon…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grease box…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must admire their flying abilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wood carving.
> Is that normal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down MaFe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auuuch we got a flat tire when we returned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So time for some more city walk.
> Like a fairytale that city on the hill side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention the Scottish dress funny…
> Or is it just me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because men are covered in bird ********************…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bar for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is sweet as we wait for the help to arrive.
> The spare tire was flat also, but with road service and some air, we managed to be able to leave the city again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There he is again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So heading back home, while I enjoy the beautiful landscapes her.
> Going to miss Ros and Kali, been wonderful to be kidnapped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The moon before bedtime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the wood cave, here I find my favorite wood worker again, love to hang out in the shop, turning wood into things and learning new tricks from a old dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must be a sign…
> The Hindu spot in my face was there as I woke up the other morning, really I am not joking.
> Perhaps there are also other signs in the picture…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now down to working on the minimalist meditation stool, Jamie offered me some beautiful wood, so it is up to me to give it life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention the chickens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frenchtoast and coffee, serving Jamie a lunch, enjoying the fresh eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is the angel - Shirley - still no wings, but trust me she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire in the stove, we had a rainy day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spot on!
> Thank you for trying to follow my ramblings, nothing makes sense to me, but it feel good ad I enjoy every moment here.
> Thank you Jamie, you are more than a friend.
> Brothers with different mothers.
> (and fathers).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I have to keep on carry the world on my shoulders, it's a hard job, but some one got to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes I also made a fish for… the fish…
> 
> *A warm thought to all of you LJ's here from me in Scotland,*
> Mads


Sorry guys I see I f….. up the texts, they are in right order now.


----------



## phtaylor36

mafe said:


> *Visiting Jamie in Scotland again.*
> 
> *Visiting Jamie in Scotland again.*
> and loving it.
> 
> Rumors say that a Dane has landed in Scotland, I think I heard it was; 'the happy man with the white hat sleeping in the trees', who ever that strange guy must be…
> The other day I did see a shadow, that could remind a wee bit of that here in Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do not believe all the rumors though, as you can see here, he travels light…
> What can I say - two hammocks, two sleeping bags, clothes, tools, a life vest and a kayak - it takes a bag or two, but no I did not bring crates of wine, stones or what ever you heard from the drums of the jungle.
> Must warn you though, there are a mad Scotchman babbling online these days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the Dutch plane arrives in Scotland, don't believe in the rumors of a French plane…
> Glasgow that is, under the beautiful sky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirley came to pick me up - no it's not her on the picture!
> (Shirley is Jamies wonderful wife, even most of the time I just see her flying by, she is always busy, I have a suspicion she is an angel, at least her personality is, I try to look for her wings, but did not see then yet, will keep you informed if the appear).
> On the picture, yes that's a wee dog.
> Shirley was driving us through the Scottish landscape and all of a sudden she stopped the car, out we went and there were this sweet dog, all tangled up in a pole, really confused but with a happy tail. Shirley is a woman with a grand heart, so the wee puppy came with us in the car.
> In the evening she put it on Facebook and Mr. Tangle came with me to sleep in my room - after two hours of no sleep I allowed him into my bed and as soon as he was close to my body he fell asleep fast and were calm all night. Guess I'm not the only one that needs love.
> In the morning he came back home to his family, need I say, I was a wee bit sad, now I will sleep alone again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh I woke up to the sound of these.
> So I was thinking it was time for the usual coffee and egg roll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nice to be back in the shop, Jamies shop, even I think he might need a hand again on that cabinet, I just might have to come back once a year, not that I enjoy it of course…
> (I love it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies house is a tornado of guests in and out the door.
> I have been looking so much forward to meet up with them all.
> Here we have Ron, he was the one that allowed me to use his cool lathe last year.
> (Handsome bastard even he try to hide).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started destroying wood.
> Working on a prototype of a minimalist meditation stool.
> Here the first raw ideas, not happy with the leg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the guy in the Chair might be the mad Scotchman, the two others are Ronnie and his son Romeo, wonderful lads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have Ryan, he is the most loving guy I know, excellent turner, he knows how to spin that lathe and he's always good for a smile.
> Perhaps it's the mad Scotchman behind him, even he might be a wee skinny…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Version two, now we are closer I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm her he goes again… In the front we have Arthur another one of the house regulars, he is a serious worker and knows where to find things in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More guests and cigarettes, this time Jo came to visit us.
> She is a friend of our much missed Tharchin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gordon with a warm smile, he seems to be listening in on the police radio, might be a agent, I better keep my secrets close to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies house! I need a GPS.
> Naaaa I'm lost anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the shrine room, I meditate and try to find some balance, have been quite disturbed lately, but being here helps and I manage to keep the black dog in a steady leach and a arm away.
> But since I am a bit OCD I decided to fix the wall, just a few plaster boards and the wall are back, no more energy getting lost in there.
> Or as Jamie and Shirley says when making fun with me; CDO, the letters have to be in the right order. Smiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't tat a wonderful place, every one should have a place like that to go and balance their inner core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nature here are not too bad also!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is right outside the door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not possible to resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the mad Dane takes of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throws my bag by the river.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After ten minutes it's transformed into this.
> Yes I did bring a kayak to Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And down the river I am.
> Meet a few bups and stones, but stayed dry and had some wonderful hours there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a wee rest.
> This is living.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a few hours on the water, I packed up and too the bus back home.
> Now I look forward to the next tour as I enjoy the memories of this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies pond brings sweet moments. always wonderful to sit there and watch the fish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention all the dogs, this is another little love child here, always ready for a hug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a handle for Jamies second bench, time for a wee bit of turning, so now I have a place to work, wonderful that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, it is Jamie, now I am sure!
> Here trying to tell me Scottish are bigger than Danish…
> Or perhaps he talked about wood, not always sure what these Scottish are saying, how ar die doin, twa want a wee bit milk in dae tee… or something like that. But I am getting better every day.
> Promise you, when thee blokes are talking fast you are happy just just grasp a word or two.
> I love that Scottish accent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a race, I cheat by using the motor, Jamie by holding on to me, so we can call it a fair race I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pls notice the dogs.
> Not Jamie and I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we can call it even.
> Brothers with different mothers are our new nick name. Thanks Kelly. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture has been published online by some out of focus guy, the truth about it, is was asked where are the sun and then I pointed at it, or at least that is close to the truth, I guess, naaaa, ok I did something naughty, sorry mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So after the race I took the hell racer for a wee tour in the landscape.
> Quite cool to see the world from a new perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The closed tile factory in the evening light.
> (Next to Jamies house).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh yes I was kind of kidnapped, at least invited, by these two beautiful woman, for a tour with them into Edinburgh.
> We had two wonderful days there together, walks in the city and just enjoying their company, thanks.
> (Rosslyn and her daughter Kali).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kali is a lover of books and so am I, so she had us visit some wonderful bookstores, this one was a favorite and we all bought books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention the Scottish wear funny clothes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess they are not thinking out of the box here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the police are kept in wooden boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see what I say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A visit at the Scottish national museum.
> Beautiful hall, got to love that ironwork, that almost look like weightless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A moment of peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one looks like the bowl I did at Ron's last year…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just passing by…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut spoon…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grease box…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must admire their flying abilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wood carving.
> Is that normal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down MaFe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auuuch we got a flat tire when we returned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So time for some more city walk.
> Like a fairytale that city on the hill side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention the Scottish dress funny…
> Or is it just me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because men are covered in bird ********************…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bar for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is sweet as we wait for the help to arrive.
> The spare tire was flat also, but with road service and some air, we managed to be able to leave the city again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There he is again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So heading back home, while I enjoy the beautiful landscapes her.
> Going to miss Ros and Kali, been wonderful to be kidnapped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The moon before bedtime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the wood cave, here I find my favorite wood worker again, love to hang out in the shop, turning wood into things and learning new tricks from a old dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must be a sign…
> The Hindu spot in my face was there as I woke up the other morning, really I am not joking.
> Perhaps there are also other signs in the picture…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now down to working on the minimalist meditation stool, Jamie offered me some beautiful wood, so it is up to me to give it life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention the chickens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frenchtoast and coffee, serving Jamie a lunch, enjoying the fresh eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is the angel - Shirley - still no wings, but trust me she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire in the stove, we had a rainy day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spot on!
> Thank you for trying to follow my ramblings, nothing makes sense to me, but it feel good ad I enjoy every moment here.
> Thank you Jamie, you are more than a friend.
> Brothers with different mothers.
> (and fathers).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I have to keep on carry the world on my shoulders, it's a hard job, but some one got to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes I also made a fish for… the fish…
> 
> *A warm thought to all of you LJ's here from me in Scotland,*
> Mads


Great post Mads, too funny about the luggage, but then again you did have a boat in there!


----------



## jinkyjock

mafe said:


> *Visiting Jamie in Scotland again.*
> 
> *Visiting Jamie in Scotland again.*
> and loving it.
> 
> Rumors say that a Dane has landed in Scotland, I think I heard it was; 'the happy man with the white hat sleeping in the trees', who ever that strange guy must be…
> The other day I did see a shadow, that could remind a wee bit of that here in Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do not believe all the rumors though, as you can see here, he travels light…
> What can I say - two hammocks, two sleeping bags, clothes, tools, a life vest and a kayak - it takes a bag or two, but no I did not bring crates of wine, stones or what ever you heard from the drums of the jungle.
> Must warn you though, there are a mad Scotchman babbling online these days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the Dutch plane arrives in Scotland, don't believe in the rumors of a French plane…
> Glasgow that is, under the beautiful sky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirley came to pick me up - no it's not her on the picture!
> (Shirley is Jamies wonderful wife, even most of the time I just see her flying by, she is always busy, I have a suspicion she is an angel, at least her personality is, I try to look for her wings, but did not see then yet, will keep you informed if the appear).
> On the picture, yes that's a wee dog.
> Shirley was driving us through the Scottish landscape and all of a sudden she stopped the car, out we went and there were this sweet dog, all tangled up in a pole, really confused but with a happy tail. Shirley is a woman with a grand heart, so the wee puppy came with us in the car.
> In the evening she put it on Facebook and Mr. Tangle came with me to sleep in my room - after two hours of no sleep I allowed him into my bed and as soon as he was close to my body he fell asleep fast and were calm all night. Guess I'm not the only one that needs love.
> In the morning he came back home to his family, need I say, I was a wee bit sad, now I will sleep alone again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh I woke up to the sound of these.
> So I was thinking it was time for the usual coffee and egg roll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nice to be back in the shop, Jamies shop, even I think he might need a hand again on that cabinet, I just might have to come back once a year, not that I enjoy it of course…
> (I love it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies house is a tornado of guests in and out the door.
> I have been looking so much forward to meet up with them all.
> Here we have Ron, he was the one that allowed me to use his cool lathe last year.
> (Handsome bastard even he try to hide).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started destroying wood.
> Working on a prototype of a minimalist meditation stool.
> Here the first raw ideas, not happy with the leg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the guy in the Chair might be the mad Scotchman, the two others are Ronnie and his son Romeo, wonderful lads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have Ryan, he is the most loving guy I know, excellent turner, he knows how to spin that lathe and he's always good for a smile.
> Perhaps it's the mad Scotchman behind him, even he might be a wee skinny…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Version two, now we are closer I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm her he goes again… In the front we have Arthur another one of the house regulars, he is a serious worker and knows where to find things in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More guests and cigarettes, this time Jo came to visit us.
> She is a friend of our much missed Tharchin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gordon with a warm smile, he seems to be listening in on the police radio, might be a agent, I better keep my secrets close to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies house! I need a GPS.
> Naaaa I'm lost anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the shrine room, I meditate and try to find some balance, have been quite disturbed lately, but being here helps and I manage to keep the black dog in a steady leach and a arm away.
> But since I am a bit OCD I decided to fix the wall, just a few plaster boards and the wall are back, no more energy getting lost in there.
> Or as Jamie and Shirley says when making fun with me; CDO, the letters have to be in the right order. Smiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't tat a wonderful place, every one should have a place like that to go and balance their inner core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nature here are not too bad also!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is right outside the door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not possible to resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the mad Dane takes of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throws my bag by the river.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After ten minutes it's transformed into this.
> Yes I did bring a kayak to Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And down the river I am.
> Meet a few bups and stones, but stayed dry and had some wonderful hours there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a wee rest.
> This is living.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a few hours on the water, I packed up and too the bus back home.
> Now I look forward to the next tour as I enjoy the memories of this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies pond brings sweet moments. always wonderful to sit there and watch the fish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention all the dogs, this is another little love child here, always ready for a hug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a handle for Jamies second bench, time for a wee bit of turning, so now I have a place to work, wonderful that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, it is Jamie, now I am sure!
> Here trying to tell me Scottish are bigger than Danish…
> Or perhaps he talked about wood, not always sure what these Scottish are saying, how ar die doin, twa want a wee bit milk in dae tee… or something like that. But I am getting better every day.
> Promise you, when thee blokes are talking fast you are happy just just grasp a word or two.
> I love that Scottish accent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a race, I cheat by using the motor, Jamie by holding on to me, so we can call it a fair race I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pls notice the dogs.
> Not Jamie and I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we can call it even.
> Brothers with different mothers are our new nick name. Thanks Kelly. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture has been published online by some out of focus guy, the truth about it, is was asked where are the sun and then I pointed at it, or at least that is close to the truth, I guess, naaaa, ok I did something naughty, sorry mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So after the race I took the hell racer for a wee tour in the landscape.
> Quite cool to see the world from a new perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The closed tile factory in the evening light.
> (Next to Jamies house).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh yes I was kind of kidnapped, at least invited, by these two beautiful woman, for a tour with them into Edinburgh.
> We had two wonderful days there together, walks in the city and just enjoying their company, thanks.
> (Rosslyn and her daughter Kali).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kali is a lover of books and so am I, so she had us visit some wonderful bookstores, this one was a favorite and we all bought books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention the Scottish wear funny clothes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess they are not thinking out of the box here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the police are kept in wooden boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see what I say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A visit at the Scottish national museum.
> Beautiful hall, got to love that ironwork, that almost look like weightless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A moment of peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one looks like the bowl I did at Ron's last year…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just passing by…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut spoon…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grease box…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must admire their flying abilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wood carving.
> Is that normal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down MaFe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auuuch we got a flat tire when we returned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So time for some more city walk.
> Like a fairytale that city on the hill side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention the Scottish dress funny…
> Or is it just me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because men are covered in bird ********************…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bar for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is sweet as we wait for the help to arrive.
> The spare tire was flat also, but with road service and some air, we managed to be able to leave the city again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There he is again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So heading back home, while I enjoy the beautiful landscapes her.
> Going to miss Ros and Kali, been wonderful to be kidnapped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The moon before bedtime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the wood cave, here I find my favorite wood worker again, love to hang out in the shop, turning wood into things and learning new tricks from a old dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must be a sign…
> The Hindu spot in my face was there as I woke up the other morning, really I am not joking.
> Perhaps there are also other signs in the picture…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now down to working on the minimalist meditation stool, Jamie offered me some beautiful wood, so it is up to me to give it life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention the chickens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frenchtoast and coffee, serving Jamie a lunch, enjoying the fresh eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is the angel - Shirley - still no wings, but trust me she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire in the stove, we had a rainy day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spot on!
> Thank you for trying to follow my ramblings, nothing makes sense to me, but it feel good ad I enjoy every moment here.
> Thank you Jamie, you are more than a friend.
> Brothers with different mothers.
> (and fathers).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I have to keep on carry the world on my shoulders, it's a hard job, but some one got to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes I also made a fish for… the fish…
> 
> *A warm thought to all of you LJ's here from me in Scotland,*
> Mads


Welcome to Scotland Mads.
Hope you have a good holiday,
and return home with many happy memories.
Cheers, Jinky (James).


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking

mafe said:


> *Visiting Jamie in Scotland again.*
> 
> *Visiting Jamie in Scotland again.*
> and loving it.
> 
> Rumors say that a Dane has landed in Scotland, I think I heard it was; 'the happy man with the white hat sleeping in the trees', who ever that strange guy must be…
> The other day I did see a shadow, that could remind a wee bit of that here in Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do not believe all the rumors though, as you can see here, he travels light…
> What can I say - two hammocks, two sleeping bags, clothes, tools, a life vest and a kayak - it takes a bag or two, but no I did not bring crates of wine, stones or what ever you heard from the drums of the jungle.
> Must warn you though, there are a mad Scotchman babbling online these days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the Dutch plane arrives in Scotland, don't believe in the rumors of a French plane…
> Glasgow that is, under the beautiful sky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirley came to pick me up - no it's not her on the picture!
> (Shirley is Jamies wonderful wife, even most of the time I just see her flying by, she is always busy, I have a suspicion she is an angel, at least her personality is, I try to look for her wings, but did not see then yet, will keep you informed if the appear).
> On the picture, yes that's a wee dog.
> Shirley was driving us through the Scottish landscape and all of a sudden she stopped the car, out we went and there were this sweet dog, all tangled up in a pole, really confused but with a happy tail. Shirley is a woman with a grand heart, so the wee puppy came with us in the car.
> In the evening she put it on Facebook and Mr. Tangle came with me to sleep in my room - after two hours of no sleep I allowed him into my bed and as soon as he was close to my body he fell asleep fast and were calm all night. Guess I'm not the only one that needs love.
> In the morning he came back home to his family, need I say, I was a wee bit sad, now I will sleep alone again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh I woke up to the sound of these.
> So I was thinking it was time for the usual coffee and egg roll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nice to be back in the shop, Jamies shop, even I think he might need a hand again on that cabinet, I just might have to come back once a year, not that I enjoy it of course…
> (I love it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies house is a tornado of guests in and out the door.
> I have been looking so much forward to meet up with them all.
> Here we have Ron, he was the one that allowed me to use his cool lathe last year.
> (Handsome bastard even he try to hide).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started destroying wood.
> Working on a prototype of a minimalist meditation stool.
> Here the first raw ideas, not happy with the leg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the guy in the Chair might be the mad Scotchman, the two others are Ronnie and his son Romeo, wonderful lads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have Ryan, he is the most loving guy I know, excellent turner, he knows how to spin that lathe and he's always good for a smile.
> Perhaps it's the mad Scotchman behind him, even he might be a wee skinny…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Version two, now we are closer I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm her he goes again… In the front we have Arthur another one of the house regulars, he is a serious worker and knows where to find things in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More guests and cigarettes, this time Jo came to visit us.
> She is a friend of our much missed Tharchin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gordon with a warm smile, he seems to be listening in on the police radio, might be a agent, I better keep my secrets close to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies house! I need a GPS.
> Naaaa I'm lost anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the shrine room, I meditate and try to find some balance, have been quite disturbed lately, but being here helps and I manage to keep the black dog in a steady leach and a arm away.
> But since I am a bit OCD I decided to fix the wall, just a few plaster boards and the wall are back, no more energy getting lost in there.
> Or as Jamie and Shirley says when making fun with me; CDO, the letters have to be in the right order. Smiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't tat a wonderful place, every one should have a place like that to go and balance their inner core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nature here are not too bad also!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is right outside the door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not possible to resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the mad Dane takes of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throws my bag by the river.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After ten minutes it's transformed into this.
> Yes I did bring a kayak to Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And down the river I am.
> Meet a few bups and stones, but stayed dry and had some wonderful hours there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a wee rest.
> This is living.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a few hours on the water, I packed up and too the bus back home.
> Now I look forward to the next tour as I enjoy the memories of this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies pond brings sweet moments. always wonderful to sit there and watch the fish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention all the dogs, this is another little love child here, always ready for a hug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a handle for Jamies second bench, time for a wee bit of turning, so now I have a place to work, wonderful that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, it is Jamie, now I am sure!
> Here trying to tell me Scottish are bigger than Danish…
> Or perhaps he talked about wood, not always sure what these Scottish are saying, how ar die doin, twa want a wee bit milk in dae tee… or something like that. But I am getting better every day.
> Promise you, when thee blokes are talking fast you are happy just just grasp a word or two.
> I love that Scottish accent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a race, I cheat by using the motor, Jamie by holding on to me, so we can call it a fair race I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pls notice the dogs.
> Not Jamie and I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we can call it even.
> Brothers with different mothers are our new nick name. Thanks Kelly. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture has been published online by some out of focus guy, the truth about it, is was asked where are the sun and then I pointed at it, or at least that is close to the truth, I guess, naaaa, ok I did something naughty, sorry mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So after the race I took the hell racer for a wee tour in the landscape.
> Quite cool to see the world from a new perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The closed tile factory in the evening light.
> (Next to Jamies house).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh yes I was kind of kidnapped, at least invited, by these two beautiful woman, for a tour with them into Edinburgh.
> We had two wonderful days there together, walks in the city and just enjoying their company, thanks.
> (Rosslyn and her daughter Kali).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kali is a lover of books and so am I, so she had us visit some wonderful bookstores, this one was a favorite and we all bought books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention the Scottish wear funny clothes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess they are not thinking out of the box here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the police are kept in wooden boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see what I say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A visit at the Scottish national museum.
> Beautiful hall, got to love that ironwork, that almost look like weightless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A moment of peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one looks like the bowl I did at Ron's last year…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just passing by…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut spoon…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grease box…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must admire their flying abilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wood carving.
> Is that normal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down MaFe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auuuch we got a flat tire when we returned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So time for some more city walk.
> Like a fairytale that city on the hill side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention the Scottish dress funny…
> Or is it just me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because men are covered in bird ********************…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bar for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is sweet as we wait for the help to arrive.
> The spare tire was flat also, but with road service and some air, we managed to be able to leave the city again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There he is again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So heading back home, while I enjoy the beautiful landscapes her.
> Going to miss Ros and Kali, been wonderful to be kidnapped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The moon before bedtime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the wood cave, here I find my favorite wood worker again, love to hang out in the shop, turning wood into things and learning new tricks from a old dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must be a sign…
> The Hindu spot in my face was there as I woke up the other morning, really I am not joking.
> Perhaps there are also other signs in the picture…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now down to working on the minimalist meditation stool, Jamie offered me some beautiful wood, so it is up to me to give it life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention the chickens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frenchtoast and coffee, serving Jamie a lunch, enjoying the fresh eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is the angel - Shirley - still no wings, but trust me she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire in the stove, we had a rainy day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spot on!
> Thank you for trying to follow my ramblings, nothing makes sense to me, but it feel good ad I enjoy every moment here.
> Thank you Jamie, you are more than a friend.
> Brothers with different mothers.
> (and fathers).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I have to keep on carry the world on my shoulders, it's a hard job, but some one got to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes I also made a fish for… the fish…
> 
> *A warm thought to all of you LJ's here from me in Scotland,*
> Mads


Hey, Mads . . . since you included so many beautiful and interesting pictures, I thought this one might sum up my opinion of your blog . . .


----------



## mafe

*Visiting my friend Jamie in Scotland - the show must go on.*

*Visiting my friend Jamie in Scotland*
the show must go on

Days are flying on wings of joy here.
Tomorrow morning I am going back to Copenhagen, feel a wee bit sad, but also full of wonderful moments and a warm heart - looking forward to come home for three weeks of vacation with my sweet daughter Mathilde.









Nights have been bright and beautiful here.









Days in the workshop with Jamie and all the guys have brought many smiles and I have made a couple of meditation stools. Here the prototype behind and the collapsible version in front.









Also I worked on a version in ash, this one should be like the essence of my go on the minimalism.
(Will make a blog later).









Also I know there has been some rumors of me going out into the wild…
I did bring my foldable kayak to Scotland and succeeded to get a night out and a day on the Loch Doon.









And my hammock. ;-)
Here camp site.









Off I went to Loch Doon, what do you think of that view?
It was a dream for me to paddle Loch Doon since last year, where I walked down app. a quarter of the lake and set camp.









So to paddle it this year was a dream come through.









A wee bit of woodworking…
Made a small sail out of my rain coat and a branch, then the wind turned against me again.









All in all a long paddle, Loch Doon is app 7 miles (11,5km) long.
So I will guess I paddled 16 miles (25 km) that day. 
Quite an achievement for a man retired due to a spinal neck operation (I will never do that again in one day).









Also had time to make a live edge mirror frame, a gift for Gordon (another friend of Jamies house and me here), will tell more about this also in a later blog.









Now this is Scotland.









In the middle of the Scottish landscape you find this.
Samye Ling, amazing place, wonderful people.
http://www.samyeling.org/
Sweet Rosslyn took Jamie and I up there for a day.









Jamie seemed to know them all and all were so happy to meet him.
(I can understand why, he is a special person with a grand heart).









I also meet Kali, she is an artist and do painting.
She is working on the amazing statue you see in the picture.









Had the joy of a wee look into the workshop there.
A really peaceful place, with a beautiful light.









Love that table saw.









Samye Ling is a place for reflection.









Could not stop thinking of the wood projects that could come from this tree!









Yesterday the sky opened up, and Scotland showed me it's wet face, so it was time to play with wood and drink tea.
(Ok I admit I still go for the coffee).









So I could finish up my meditation stool projects.
Been a pleasure working on this in the house of Mr. Meditationstool Jamie.
So I made one for him also, ash, lightweight, shaped for comfort and beauty.
(This will be in another blog later, but here you get a picture of the results).









Jamies workbench.









My workbench while I was here.
(I am a spoiled child here in so many ways, Jamie and Shirley takes so good care of me and I feel like a son that has come home).









Tomorrow I will go back home, when I came I was a little out of balance, my mind is more at peace now, I have been meet with so much love, time for reflection, Shirleys good food, slobber and kisses from the dogs, hours of shaping wood, nice talks, tours in my kayak and so much more. 
I will go home and have a heart full of impressions that will be settling in me for many months.









To wind up the tour, I have made a little game for you all.
Spot the difference.









Five things are missing in this picture. ;-)
Do not look in the comments before you have solved it.

Thank you to all that I meet in- and outside the house, most of you know who I mean, a special thanks to Rosslyn once again you touched my heart in many ways, Shirley for being you - wonderful you & Jamie for being my friend and your open arms and mind, our friendship means a lot to me in so many levels.

I have a wee tear in my eye writing this.
Since I hate goodbyes I will say, see you soon. ;-)

*Another warm thought to all of you LJ's here from me in Scotland,*
Mads

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## johnhutchinson

mafe said:


> *Visiting my friend Jamie in Scotland - the show must go on.*
> 
> *Visiting my friend Jamie in Scotland*
> the show must go on
> 
> Days are flying on wings of joy here.
> Tomorrow morning I am going back to Copenhagen, feel a wee bit sad, but also full of wonderful moments and a warm heart - looking forward to come home for three weeks of vacation with my sweet daughter Mathilde.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nights have been bright and beautiful here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Days in the workshop with Jamie and all the guys have brought many smiles and I have made a couple of meditation stools. Here the prototype behind and the collapsible version in front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I worked on a version in ash, this one should be like the essence of my go on the minimalism.
> (Will make a blog later).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I know there has been some rumors of me going out into the wild…
> I did bring my foldable kayak to Scotland and succeeded to get a night out and a day on the Loch Doon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my hammock. ;-)
> Here camp site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off I went to Loch Doon, what do you think of that view?
> It was a dream for me to paddle Loch Doon since last year, where I walked down app. a quarter of the lake and set camp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So to paddle it this year was a dream come through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A wee bit of woodworking…
> Made a small sail out of my rain coat and a branch, then the wind turned against me again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all a long paddle, Loch Doon is app 7 miles (11,5km) long.
> So I will guess I paddled 16 miles (25 km) that day.
> Quite an achievement for a man retired due to a spinal neck operation (I will never do that again in one day).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also had time to make a live edge mirror frame, a gift for Gordon (another friend of Jamies house and me here), will tell more about this also in a later blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the middle of the Scottish landscape you find this.
> Samye Ling, amazing place, wonderful people.
> http://www.samyeling.org/
> Sweet Rosslyn took Jamie and I up there for a day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie seemed to know them all and all were so happy to meet him.
> (I can understand why, he is a special person with a grand heart).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also meet Kali, she is an artist and do painting.
> She is working on the amazing statue you see in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had the joy of a wee look into the workshop there.
> A really peaceful place, with a beautiful light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that table saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samye Ling is a place for reflection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could not stop thinking of the wood projects that could come from this tree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday the sky opened up, and Scotland showed me it's wet face, so it was time to play with wood and drink tea.
> (Ok I admit I still go for the coffee).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I could finish up my meditation stool projects.
> Been a pleasure working on this in the house of Mr. Meditationstool Jamie.
> So I made one for him also, ash, lightweight, shaped for comfort and beauty.
> (This will be in another blog later, but here you get a picture of the results).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies workbench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My workbench while I was here.
> (I am a spoiled child here in so many ways, Jamie and Shirley takes so good care of me and I feel like a son that has come home).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I will go back home, when I came I was a little out of balance, my mind is more at peace now, I have been meet with so much love, time for reflection, Shirleys good food, slobber and kisses from the dogs, hours of shaping wood, nice talks, tours in my kayak and so much more.
> I will go home and have a heart full of impressions that will be settling in me for many months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To wind up the tour, I have made a little game for you all.
> Spot the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Five things are missing in this picture. ;-)
> Do not look in the comments before you have solved it.
> 
> Thank you to all that I meet in- and outside the house, most of you know who I mean, a special thanks to Rosslyn once again you touched my heart in many ways, Shirley for being you - wonderful you & Jamie for being my friend and your open arms and mind, our friendship means a lot to me in so many levels.
> 
> I have a wee tear in my eye writing this.
> Since I hate goodbyes I will say, see you soon. ;-)
> 
> *Another warm thought to all of you LJ's here from me in Scotland,*
> Mads
> 
> Best thoughts,
> Mads


...


----------



## johnhutchinson

mafe said:


> *Visiting my friend Jamie in Scotland - the show must go on.*
> 
> *Visiting my friend Jamie in Scotland*
> the show must go on
> 
> Days are flying on wings of joy here.
> Tomorrow morning I am going back to Copenhagen, feel a wee bit sad, but also full of wonderful moments and a warm heart - looking forward to come home for three weeks of vacation with my sweet daughter Mathilde.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nights have been bright and beautiful here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Days in the workshop with Jamie and all the guys have brought many smiles and I have made a couple of meditation stools. Here the prototype behind and the collapsible version in front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I worked on a version in ash, this one should be like the essence of my go on the minimalism.
> (Will make a blog later).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I know there has been some rumors of me going out into the wild…
> I did bring my foldable kayak to Scotland and succeeded to get a night out and a day on the Loch Doon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my hammock. ;-)
> Here camp site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off I went to Loch Doon, what do you think of that view?
> It was a dream for me to paddle Loch Doon since last year, where I walked down app. a quarter of the lake and set camp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So to paddle it this year was a dream come through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A wee bit of woodworking…
> Made a small sail out of my rain coat and a branch, then the wind turned against me again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all a long paddle, Loch Doon is app 7 miles (11,5km) long.
> So I will guess I paddled 16 miles (25 km) that day.
> Quite an achievement for a man retired due to a spinal neck operation (I will never do that again in one day).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also had time to make a live edge mirror frame, a gift for Gordon (another friend of Jamies house and me here), will tell more about this also in a later blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the middle of the Scottish landscape you find this.
> Samye Ling, amazing place, wonderful people.
> http://www.samyeling.org/
> Sweet Rosslyn took Jamie and I up there for a day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie seemed to know them all and all were so happy to meet him.
> (I can understand why, he is a special person with a grand heart).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also meet Kali, she is an artist and do painting.
> She is working on the amazing statue you see in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had the joy of a wee look into the workshop there.
> A really peaceful place, with a beautiful light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that table saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samye Ling is a place for reflection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could not stop thinking of the wood projects that could come from this tree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday the sky opened up, and Scotland showed me it's wet face, so it was time to play with wood and drink tea.
> (Ok I admit I still go for the coffee).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I could finish up my meditation stool projects.
> Been a pleasure working on this in the house of Mr. Meditationstool Jamie.
> So I made one for him also, ash, lightweight, shaped for comfort and beauty.
> (This will be in another blog later, but here you get a picture of the results).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies workbench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My workbench while I was here.
> (I am a spoiled child here in so many ways, Jamie and Shirley takes so good care of me and I feel like a son that has come home).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I will go back home, when I came I was a little out of balance, my mind is more at peace now, I have been meet with so much love, time for reflection, Shirleys good food, slobber and kisses from the dogs, hours of shaping wood, nice talks, tours in my kayak and so much more.
> I will go home and have a heart full of impressions that will be settling in me for many months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To wind up the tour, I have made a little game for you all.
> Spot the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Five things are missing in this picture. ;-)
> Do not look in the comments before you have solved it.
> 
> Thank you to all that I meet in- and outside the house, most of you know who I mean, a special thanks to Rosslyn once again you touched my heart in many ways, Shirley for being you - wonderful you & Jamie for being my friend and your open arms and mind, our friendship means a lot to me in so many levels.
> 
> I have a wee tear in my eye writing this.
> Since I hate goodbyes I will say, see you soon. ;-)
> 
> *Another warm thought to all of you LJ's here from me in Scotland,*
> Mads
> 
> Best thoughts,
> Mads


The first comment was my attempt at speechless.


----------



## Schwieb

mafe said:


> *Visiting my friend Jamie in Scotland - the show must go on.*
> 
> *Visiting my friend Jamie in Scotland*
> the show must go on
> 
> Days are flying on wings of joy here.
> Tomorrow morning I am going back to Copenhagen, feel a wee bit sad, but also full of wonderful moments and a warm heart - looking forward to come home for three weeks of vacation with my sweet daughter Mathilde.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nights have been bright and beautiful here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Days in the workshop with Jamie and all the guys have brought many smiles and I have made a couple of meditation stools. Here the prototype behind and the collapsible version in front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I worked on a version in ash, this one should be like the essence of my go on the minimalism.
> (Will make a blog later).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I know there has been some rumors of me going out into the wild…
> I did bring my foldable kayak to Scotland and succeeded to get a night out and a day on the Loch Doon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my hammock. ;-)
> Here camp site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off I went to Loch Doon, what do you think of that view?
> It was a dream for me to paddle Loch Doon since last year, where I walked down app. a quarter of the lake and set camp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So to paddle it this year was a dream come through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A wee bit of woodworking…
> Made a small sail out of my rain coat and a branch, then the wind turned against me again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all a long paddle, Loch Doon is app 7 miles (11,5km) long.
> So I will guess I paddled 16 miles (25 km) that day.
> Quite an achievement for a man retired due to a spinal neck operation (I will never do that again in one day).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also had time to make a live edge mirror frame, a gift for Gordon (another friend of Jamies house and me here), will tell more about this also in a later blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the middle of the Scottish landscape you find this.
> Samye Ling, amazing place, wonderful people.
> http://www.samyeling.org/
> Sweet Rosslyn took Jamie and I up there for a day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie seemed to know them all and all were so happy to meet him.
> (I can understand why, he is a special person with a grand heart).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also meet Kali, she is an artist and do painting.
> She is working on the amazing statue you see in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had the joy of a wee look into the workshop there.
> A really peaceful place, with a beautiful light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that table saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samye Ling is a place for reflection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could not stop thinking of the wood projects that could come from this tree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday the sky opened up, and Scotland showed me it's wet face, so it was time to play with wood and drink tea.
> (Ok I admit I still go for the coffee).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I could finish up my meditation stool projects.
> Been a pleasure working on this in the house of Mr. Meditationstool Jamie.
> So I made one for him also, ash, lightweight, shaped for comfort and beauty.
> (This will be in another blog later, but here you get a picture of the results).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies workbench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My workbench while I was here.
> (I am a spoiled child here in so many ways, Jamie and Shirley takes so good care of me and I feel like a son that has come home).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I will go back home, when I came I was a little out of balance, my mind is more at peace now, I have been meet with so much love, time for reflection, Shirleys good food, slobber and kisses from the dogs, hours of shaping wood, nice talks, tours in my kayak and so much more.
> I will go home and have a heart full of impressions that will be settling in me for many months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To wind up the tour, I have made a little game for you all.
> Spot the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Five things are missing in this picture. ;-)
> Do not look in the comments before you have solved it.
> 
> Thank you to all that I meet in- and outside the house, most of you know who I mean, a special thanks to Rosslyn once again you touched my heart in many ways, Shirley for being you - wonderful you & Jamie for being my friend and your open arms and mind, our friendship means a lot to me in so many levels.
> 
> I have a wee tear in my eye writing this.
> Since I hate goodbyes I will say, see you soon. ;-)
> 
> *Another warm thought to all of you LJ's here from me in Scotland,*
> Mads
> 
> Best thoughts,
> Mads


The gold figure at the top, the bottom plane on the left , the router plane and blue thingy below it, and a brace on the upper right are gone. Sounds like you had a great time. I am looking forward to the opportunity to visit Scotland , Jamie, Ros, and the Jolly Rogues one day.


----------



## stefang

mafe said:


> *Visiting my friend Jamie in Scotland - the show must go on.*
> 
> *Visiting my friend Jamie in Scotland*
> the show must go on
> 
> Days are flying on wings of joy here.
> Tomorrow morning I am going back to Copenhagen, feel a wee bit sad, but also full of wonderful moments and a warm heart - looking forward to come home for three weeks of vacation with my sweet daughter Mathilde.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nights have been bright and beautiful here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Days in the workshop with Jamie and all the guys have brought many smiles and I have made a couple of meditation stools. Here the prototype behind and the collapsible version in front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I worked on a version in ash, this one should be like the essence of my go on the minimalism.
> (Will make a blog later).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I know there has been some rumors of me going out into the wild…
> I did bring my foldable kayak to Scotland and succeeded to get a night out and a day on the Loch Doon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my hammock. ;-)
> Here camp site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off I went to Loch Doon, what do you think of that view?
> It was a dream for me to paddle Loch Doon since last year, where I walked down app. a quarter of the lake and set camp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So to paddle it this year was a dream come through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A wee bit of woodworking…
> Made a small sail out of my rain coat and a branch, then the wind turned against me again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all a long paddle, Loch Doon is app 7 miles (11,5km) long.
> So I will guess I paddled 16 miles (25 km) that day.
> Quite an achievement for a man retired due to a spinal neck operation (I will never do that again in one day).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also had time to make a live edge mirror frame, a gift for Gordon (another friend of Jamies house and me here), will tell more about this also in a later blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the middle of the Scottish landscape you find this.
> Samye Ling, amazing place, wonderful people.
> http://www.samyeling.org/
> Sweet Rosslyn took Jamie and I up there for a day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie seemed to know them all and all were so happy to meet him.
> (I can understand why, he is a special person with a grand heart).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also meet Kali, she is an artist and do painting.
> She is working on the amazing statue you see in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had the joy of a wee look into the workshop there.
> A really peaceful place, with a beautiful light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that table saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samye Ling is a place for reflection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could not stop thinking of the wood projects that could come from this tree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday the sky opened up, and Scotland showed me it's wet face, so it was time to play with wood and drink tea.
> (Ok I admit I still go for the coffee).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I could finish up my meditation stool projects.
> Been a pleasure working on this in the house of Mr. Meditationstool Jamie.
> So I made one for him also, ash, lightweight, shaped for comfort and beauty.
> (This will be in another blog later, but here you get a picture of the results).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies workbench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My workbench while I was here.
> (I am a spoiled child here in so many ways, Jamie and Shirley takes so good care of me and I feel like a son that has come home).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I will go back home, when I came I was a little out of balance, my mind is more at peace now, I have been meet with so much love, time for reflection, Shirleys good food, slobber and kisses from the dogs, hours of shaping wood, nice talks, tours in my kayak and so much more.
> I will go home and have a heart full of impressions that will be settling in me for many months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To wind up the tour, I have made a little game for you all.
> Spot the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Five things are missing in this picture. ;-)
> Do not look in the comments before you have solved it.
> 
> Thank you to all that I meet in- and outside the house, most of you know who I mean, a special thanks to Rosslyn once again you touched my heart in many ways, Shirley for being you - wonderful you & Jamie for being my friend and your open arms and mind, our friendship means a lot to me in so many levels.
> 
> I have a wee tear in my eye writing this.
> Since I hate goodbyes I will say, see you soon. ;-)
> 
> *Another warm thought to all of you LJ's here from me in Scotland,*
> Mads
> 
> Best thoughts,
> Mads


Great blog Mads and super cool meditation stools. I love the designs and the build. Fantastic work! It seems that you had a wonderful stay there and the memories should keep you in a good frame of mind for a long time to come. Have a nice trip home and give Mathilde my best.


----------



## Jim Jakosh

mafe said:


> *Visiting my friend Jamie in Scotland - the show must go on.*
> 
> *Visiting my friend Jamie in Scotland*
> the show must go on
> 
> Days are flying on wings of joy here.
> Tomorrow morning I am going back to Copenhagen, feel a wee bit sad, but also full of wonderful moments and a warm heart - looking forward to come home for three weeks of vacation with my sweet daughter Mathilde.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nights have been bright and beautiful here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Days in the workshop with Jamie and all the guys have brought many smiles and I have made a couple of meditation stools. Here the prototype behind and the collapsible version in front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I worked on a version in ash, this one should be like the essence of my go on the minimalism.
> (Will make a blog later).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I know there has been some rumors of me going out into the wild…
> I did bring my foldable kayak to Scotland and succeeded to get a night out and a day on the Loch Doon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my hammock. ;-)
> Here camp site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off I went to Loch Doon, what do you think of that view?
> It was a dream for me to paddle Loch Doon since last year, where I walked down app. a quarter of the lake and set camp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So to paddle it this year was a dream come through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A wee bit of woodworking…
> Made a small sail out of my rain coat and a branch, then the wind turned against me again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all a long paddle, Loch Doon is app 7 miles (11,5km) long.
> So I will guess I paddled 16 miles (25 km) that day.
> Quite an achievement for a man retired due to a spinal neck operation (I will never do that again in one day).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also had time to make a live edge mirror frame, a gift for Gordon (another friend of Jamies house and me here), will tell more about this also in a later blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the middle of the Scottish landscape you find this.
> Samye Ling, amazing place, wonderful people.
> http://www.samyeling.org/
> Sweet Rosslyn took Jamie and I up there for a day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie seemed to know them all and all were so happy to meet him.
> (I can understand why, he is a special person with a grand heart).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also meet Kali, she is an artist and do painting.
> She is working on the amazing statue you see in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had the joy of a wee look into the workshop there.
> A really peaceful place, with a beautiful light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that table saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samye Ling is a place for reflection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could not stop thinking of the wood projects that could come from this tree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday the sky opened up, and Scotland showed me it's wet face, so it was time to play with wood and drink tea.
> (Ok I admit I still go for the coffee).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I could finish up my meditation stool projects.
> Been a pleasure working on this in the house of Mr. Meditationstool Jamie.
> So I made one for him also, ash, lightweight, shaped for comfort and beauty.
> (This will be in another blog later, but here you get a picture of the results).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies workbench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My workbench while I was here.
> (I am a spoiled child here in so many ways, Jamie and Shirley takes so good care of me and I feel like a son that has come home).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I will go back home, when I came I was a little out of balance, my mind is more at peace now, I have been meet with so much love, time for reflection, Shirleys good food, slobber and kisses from the dogs, hours of shaping wood, nice talks, tours in my kayak and so much more.
> I will go home and have a heart full of impressions that will be settling in me for many months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To wind up the tour, I have made a little game for you all.
> Spot the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Five things are missing in this picture. ;-)
> Do not look in the comments before you have solved it.
> 
> Thank you to all that I meet in- and outside the house, most of you know who I mean, a special thanks to Rosslyn once again you touched my heart in many ways, Shirley for being you - wonderful you & Jamie for being my friend and your open arms and mind, our friendship means a lot to me in so many levels.
> 
> I have a wee tear in my eye writing this.
> Since I hate goodbyes I will say, see you soon. ;-)
> 
> *Another warm thought to all of you LJ's here from me in Scotland,*
> Mads
> 
> Best thoughts,
> Mads


Very nice trip you had., Mads.Jamie sounds like a very special person!!...............Jim


----------



## grizzman

mafe said:


> *Visiting my friend Jamie in Scotland - the show must go on.*
> 
> *Visiting my friend Jamie in Scotland*
> the show must go on
> 
> Days are flying on wings of joy here.
> Tomorrow morning I am going back to Copenhagen, feel a wee bit sad, but also full of wonderful moments and a warm heart - looking forward to come home for three weeks of vacation with my sweet daughter Mathilde.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nights have been bright and beautiful here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Days in the workshop with Jamie and all the guys have brought many smiles and I have made a couple of meditation stools. Here the prototype behind and the collapsible version in front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I worked on a version in ash, this one should be like the essence of my go on the minimalism.
> (Will make a blog later).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I know there has been some rumors of me going out into the wild…
> I did bring my foldable kayak to Scotland and succeeded to get a night out and a day on the Loch Doon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my hammock. ;-)
> Here camp site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off I went to Loch Doon, what do you think of that view?
> It was a dream for me to paddle Loch Doon since last year, where I walked down app. a quarter of the lake and set camp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So to paddle it this year was a dream come through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A wee bit of woodworking…
> Made a small sail out of my rain coat and a branch, then the wind turned against me again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all a long paddle, Loch Doon is app 7 miles (11,5km) long.
> So I will guess I paddled 16 miles (25 km) that day.
> Quite an achievement for a man retired due to a spinal neck operation (I will never do that again in one day).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also had time to make a live edge mirror frame, a gift for Gordon (another friend of Jamies house and me here), will tell more about this also in a later blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the middle of the Scottish landscape you find this.
> Samye Ling, amazing place, wonderful people.
> http://www.samyeling.org/
> Sweet Rosslyn took Jamie and I up there for a day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie seemed to know them all and all were so happy to meet him.
> (I can understand why, he is a special person with a grand heart).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also meet Kali, she is an artist and do painting.
> She is working on the amazing statue you see in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had the joy of a wee look into the workshop there.
> A really peaceful place, with a beautiful light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that table saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samye Ling is a place for reflection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could not stop thinking of the wood projects that could come from this tree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday the sky opened up, and Scotland showed me it's wet face, so it was time to play with wood and drink tea.
> (Ok I admit I still go for the coffee).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I could finish up my meditation stool projects.
> Been a pleasure working on this in the house of Mr. Meditationstool Jamie.
> So I made one for him also, ash, lightweight, shaped for comfort and beauty.
> (This will be in another blog later, but here you get a picture of the results).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies workbench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My workbench while I was here.
> (I am a spoiled child here in so many ways, Jamie and Shirley takes so good care of me and I feel like a son that has come home).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I will go back home, when I came I was a little out of balance, my mind is more at peace now, I have been meet with so much love, time for reflection, Shirleys good food, slobber and kisses from the dogs, hours of shaping wood, nice talks, tours in my kayak and so much more.
> I will go home and have a heart full of impressions that will be settling in me for many months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To wind up the tour, I have made a little game for you all.
> Spot the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Five things are missing in this picture. ;-)
> Do not look in the comments before you have solved it.
> 
> Thank you to all that I meet in- and outside the house, most of you know who I mean, a special thanks to Rosslyn once again you touched my heart in many ways, Shirley for being you - wonderful you & Jamie for being my friend and your open arms and mind, our friendship means a lot to me in so many levels.
> 
> I have a wee tear in my eye writing this.
> Since I hate goodbyes I will say, see you soon. ;-)
> 
> *Another warm thought to all of you LJ's here from me in Scotland,*
> Mads
> 
> Best thoughts,
> Mads


wonderful mads, i cant imagine having to leave, yes goings and comings, the coming are always the best…what a trip , wonderful pictures that turn into your wonderful memories, look forward to hearing the rest…


----------



## Kentuk55

mafe said:


> *Visiting my friend Jamie in Scotland - the show must go on.*
> 
> *Visiting my friend Jamie in Scotland*
> the show must go on
> 
> Days are flying on wings of joy here.
> Tomorrow morning I am going back to Copenhagen, feel a wee bit sad, but also full of wonderful moments and a warm heart - looking forward to come home for three weeks of vacation with my sweet daughter Mathilde.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nights have been bright and beautiful here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Days in the workshop with Jamie and all the guys have brought many smiles and I have made a couple of meditation stools. Here the prototype behind and the collapsible version in front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I worked on a version in ash, this one should be like the essence of my go on the minimalism.
> (Will make a blog later).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I know there has been some rumors of me going out into the wild…
> I did bring my foldable kayak to Scotland and succeeded to get a night out and a day on the Loch Doon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my hammock. ;-)
> Here camp site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off I went to Loch Doon, what do you think of that view?
> It was a dream for me to paddle Loch Doon since last year, where I walked down app. a quarter of the lake and set camp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So to paddle it this year was a dream come through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A wee bit of woodworking…
> Made a small sail out of my rain coat and a branch, then the wind turned against me again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all a long paddle, Loch Doon is app 7 miles (11,5km) long.
> So I will guess I paddled 16 miles (25 km) that day.
> Quite an achievement for a man retired due to a spinal neck operation (I will never do that again in one day).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also had time to make a live edge mirror frame, a gift for Gordon (another friend of Jamies house and me here), will tell more about this also in a later blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the middle of the Scottish landscape you find this.
> Samye Ling, amazing place, wonderful people.
> http://www.samyeling.org/
> Sweet Rosslyn took Jamie and I up there for a day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie seemed to know them all and all were so happy to meet him.
> (I can understand why, he is a special person with a grand heart).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also meet Kali, she is an artist and do painting.
> She is working on the amazing statue you see in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had the joy of a wee look into the workshop there.
> A really peaceful place, with a beautiful light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that table saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samye Ling is a place for reflection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could not stop thinking of the wood projects that could come from this tree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday the sky opened up, and Scotland showed me it's wet face, so it was time to play with wood and drink tea.
> (Ok I admit I still go for the coffee).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I could finish up my meditation stool projects.
> Been a pleasure working on this in the house of Mr. Meditationstool Jamie.
> So I made one for him also, ash, lightweight, shaped for comfort and beauty.
> (This will be in another blog later, but here you get a picture of the results).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies workbench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My workbench while I was here.
> (I am a spoiled child here in so many ways, Jamie and Shirley takes so good care of me and I feel like a son that has come home).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I will go back home, when I came I was a little out of balance, my mind is more at peace now, I have been meet with so much love, time for reflection, Shirleys good food, slobber and kisses from the dogs, hours of shaping wood, nice talks, tours in my kayak and so much more.
> I will go home and have a heart full of impressions that will be settling in me for many months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To wind up the tour, I have made a little game for you all.
> Spot the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Five things are missing in this picture. ;-)
> Do not look in the comments before you have solved it.
> 
> Thank you to all that I meet in- and outside the house, most of you know who I mean, a special thanks to Rosslyn once again you touched my heart in many ways, Shirley for being you - wonderful you & Jamie for being my friend and your open arms and mind, our friendship means a lot to me in so many levels.
> 
> I have a wee tear in my eye writing this.
> Since I hate goodbyes I will say, see you soon. ;-)
> 
> *Another warm thought to all of you LJ's here from me in Scotland,*
> Mads
> 
> Best thoughts,
> Mads


Looks like a gr8 time


----------



## NormG

mafe said:


> *Visiting my friend Jamie in Scotland - the show must go on.*
> 
> *Visiting my friend Jamie in Scotland*
> the show must go on
> 
> Days are flying on wings of joy here.
> Tomorrow morning I am going back to Copenhagen, feel a wee bit sad, but also full of wonderful moments and a warm heart - looking forward to come home for three weeks of vacation with my sweet daughter Mathilde.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nights have been bright and beautiful here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Days in the workshop with Jamie and all the guys have brought many smiles and I have made a couple of meditation stools. Here the prototype behind and the collapsible version in front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I worked on a version in ash, this one should be like the essence of my go on the minimalism.
> (Will make a blog later).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I know there has been some rumors of me going out into the wild…
> I did bring my foldable kayak to Scotland and succeeded to get a night out and a day on the Loch Doon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my hammock. ;-)
> Here camp site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off I went to Loch Doon, what do you think of that view?
> It was a dream for me to paddle Loch Doon since last year, where I walked down app. a quarter of the lake and set camp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So to paddle it this year was a dream come through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A wee bit of woodworking…
> Made a small sail out of my rain coat and a branch, then the wind turned against me again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all a long paddle, Loch Doon is app 7 miles (11,5km) long.
> So I will guess I paddled 16 miles (25 km) that day.
> Quite an achievement for a man retired due to a spinal neck operation (I will never do that again in one day).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also had time to make a live edge mirror frame, a gift for Gordon (another friend of Jamies house and me here), will tell more about this also in a later blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the middle of the Scottish landscape you find this.
> Samye Ling, amazing place, wonderful people.
> http://www.samyeling.org/
> Sweet Rosslyn took Jamie and I up there for a day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie seemed to know them all and all were so happy to meet him.
> (I can understand why, he is a special person with a grand heart).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also meet Kali, she is an artist and do painting.
> She is working on the amazing statue you see in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had the joy of a wee look into the workshop there.
> A really peaceful place, with a beautiful light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that table saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samye Ling is a place for reflection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could not stop thinking of the wood projects that could come from this tree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday the sky opened up, and Scotland showed me it's wet face, so it was time to play with wood and drink tea.
> (Ok I admit I still go for the coffee).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I could finish up my meditation stool projects.
> Been a pleasure working on this in the house of Mr. Meditationstool Jamie.
> So I made one for him also, ash, lightweight, shaped for comfort and beauty.
> (This will be in another blog later, but here you get a picture of the results).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies workbench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My workbench while I was here.
> (I am a spoiled child here in so many ways, Jamie and Shirley takes so good care of me and I feel like a son that has come home).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I will go back home, when I came I was a little out of balance, my mind is more at peace now, I have been meet with so much love, time for reflection, Shirleys good food, slobber and kisses from the dogs, hours of shaping wood, nice talks, tours in my kayak and so much more.
> I will go home and have a heart full of impressions that will be settling in me for many months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To wind up the tour, I have made a little game for you all.
> Spot the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Five things are missing in this picture. ;-)
> Do not look in the comments before you have solved it.
> 
> Thank you to all that I meet in- and outside the house, most of you know who I mean, a special thanks to Rosslyn once again you touched my heart in many ways, Shirley for being you - wonderful you & Jamie for being my friend and your open arms and mind, our friendship means a lot to me in so many levels.
> 
> I have a wee tear in my eye writing this.
> Since I hate goodbyes I will say, see you soon. ;-)
> 
> *Another warm thought to all of you LJ's here from me in Scotland,*
> Mads
> 
> Best thoughts,
> Mads


Great pics, I just want the sandpaper distribution area


----------



## lew

mafe said:


> *Visiting my friend Jamie in Scotland - the show must go on.*
> 
> *Visiting my friend Jamie in Scotland*
> the show must go on
> 
> Days are flying on wings of joy here.
> Tomorrow morning I am going back to Copenhagen, feel a wee bit sad, but also full of wonderful moments and a warm heart - looking forward to come home for three weeks of vacation with my sweet daughter Mathilde.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nights have been bright and beautiful here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Days in the workshop with Jamie and all the guys have brought many smiles and I have made a couple of meditation stools. Here the prototype behind and the collapsible version in front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I worked on a version in ash, this one should be like the essence of my go on the minimalism.
> (Will make a blog later).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I know there has been some rumors of me going out into the wild…
> I did bring my foldable kayak to Scotland and succeeded to get a night out and a day on the Loch Doon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my hammock. ;-)
> Here camp site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off I went to Loch Doon, what do you think of that view?
> It was a dream for me to paddle Loch Doon since last year, where I walked down app. a quarter of the lake and set camp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So to paddle it this year was a dream come through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A wee bit of woodworking…
> Made a small sail out of my rain coat and a branch, then the wind turned against me again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all a long paddle, Loch Doon is app 7 miles (11,5km) long.
> So I will guess I paddled 16 miles (25 km) that day.
> Quite an achievement for a man retired due to a spinal neck operation (I will never do that again in one day).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also had time to make a live edge mirror frame, a gift for Gordon (another friend of Jamies house and me here), will tell more about this also in a later blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the middle of the Scottish landscape you find this.
> Samye Ling, amazing place, wonderful people.
> http://www.samyeling.org/
> Sweet Rosslyn took Jamie and I up there for a day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie seemed to know them all and all were so happy to meet him.
> (I can understand why, he is a special person with a grand heart).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also meet Kali, she is an artist and do painting.
> She is working on the amazing statue you see in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had the joy of a wee look into the workshop there.
> A really peaceful place, with a beautiful light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that table saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samye Ling is a place for reflection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could not stop thinking of the wood projects that could come from this tree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday the sky opened up, and Scotland showed me it's wet face, so it was time to play with wood and drink tea.
> (Ok I admit I still go for the coffee).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I could finish up my meditation stool projects.
> Been a pleasure working on this in the house of Mr. Meditationstool Jamie.
> So I made one for him also, ash, lightweight, shaped for comfort and beauty.
> (This will be in another blog later, but here you get a picture of the results).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies workbench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My workbench while I was here.
> (I am a spoiled child here in so many ways, Jamie and Shirley takes so good care of me and I feel like a son that has come home).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I will go back home, when I came I was a little out of balance, my mind is more at peace now, I have been meet with so much love, time for reflection, Shirleys good food, slobber and kisses from the dogs, hours of shaping wood, nice talks, tours in my kayak and so much more.
> I will go home and have a heart full of impressions that will be settling in me for many months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To wind up the tour, I have made a little game for you all.
> Spot the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Five things are missing in this picture. ;-)
> Do not look in the comments before you have solved it.
> 
> Thank you to all that I meet in- and outside the house, most of you know who I mean, a special thanks to Rosslyn once again you touched my heart in many ways, Shirley for being you - wonderful you & Jamie for being my friend and your open arms and mind, our friendship means a lot to me in so many levels.
> 
> I have a wee tear in my eye writing this.
> Since I hate goodbyes I will say, see you soon. ;-)
> 
> *Another warm thought to all of you LJ's here from me in Scotland,*
> Mads
> 
> Best thoughts,
> Mads


Mads,
Thanks for including us on your trip. Although I have never been to Scotland, your photos have helped me see what I have been missing.


----------



## CFrye

mafe said:


> *Visiting my friend Jamie in Scotland - the show must go on.*
> 
> *Visiting my friend Jamie in Scotland*
> the show must go on
> 
> Days are flying on wings of joy here.
> Tomorrow morning I am going back to Copenhagen, feel a wee bit sad, but also full of wonderful moments and a warm heart - looking forward to come home for three weeks of vacation with my sweet daughter Mathilde.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nights have been bright and beautiful here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Days in the workshop with Jamie and all the guys have brought many smiles and I have made a couple of meditation stools. Here the prototype behind and the collapsible version in front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I worked on a version in ash, this one should be like the essence of my go on the minimalism.
> (Will make a blog later).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I know there has been some rumors of me going out into the wild…
> I did bring my foldable kayak to Scotland and succeeded to get a night out and a day on the Loch Doon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my hammock. ;-)
> Here camp site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off I went to Loch Doon, what do you think of that view?
> It was a dream for me to paddle Loch Doon since last year, where I walked down app. a quarter of the lake and set camp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So to paddle it this year was a dream come through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A wee bit of woodworking…
> Made a small sail out of my rain coat and a branch, then the wind turned against me again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all a long paddle, Loch Doon is app 7 miles (11,5km) long.
> So I will guess I paddled 16 miles (25 km) that day.
> Quite an achievement for a man retired due to a spinal neck operation (I will never do that again in one day).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also had time to make a live edge mirror frame, a gift for Gordon (another friend of Jamies house and me here), will tell more about this also in a later blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the middle of the Scottish landscape you find this.
> Samye Ling, amazing place, wonderful people.
> http://www.samyeling.org/
> Sweet Rosslyn took Jamie and I up there for a day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie seemed to know them all and all were so happy to meet him.
> (I can understand why, he is a special person with a grand heart).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also meet Kali, she is an artist and do painting.
> She is working on the amazing statue you see in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had the joy of a wee look into the workshop there.
> A really peaceful place, with a beautiful light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that table saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samye Ling is a place for reflection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could not stop thinking of the wood projects that could come from this tree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday the sky opened up, and Scotland showed me it's wet face, so it was time to play with wood and drink tea.
> (Ok I admit I still go for the coffee).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I could finish up my meditation stool projects.
> Been a pleasure working on this in the house of Mr. Meditationstool Jamie.
> So I made one for him also, ash, lightweight, shaped for comfort and beauty.
> (This will be in another blog later, but here you get a picture of the results).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies workbench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My workbench while I was here.
> (I am a spoiled child here in so many ways, Jamie and Shirley takes so good care of me and I feel like a son that has come home).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I will go back home, when I came I was a little out of balance, my mind is more at peace now, I have been meet with so much love, time for reflection, Shirleys good food, slobber and kisses from the dogs, hours of shaping wood, nice talks, tours in my kayak and so much more.
> I will go home and have a heart full of impressions that will be settling in me for many months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To wind up the tour, I have made a little game for you all.
> Spot the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Five things are missing in this picture. ;-)
> Do not look in the comments before you have solved it.
> 
> Thank you to all that I meet in- and outside the house, most of you know who I mean, a special thanks to Rosslyn once again you touched my heart in many ways, Shirley for being you - wonderful you & Jamie for being my friend and your open arms and mind, our friendship means a lot to me in so many levels.
> 
> I have a wee tear in my eye writing this.
> Since I hate goodbyes I will say, see you soon. ;-)
> 
> *Another warm thought to all of you LJ's here from me in Scotland,*
> Mads
> 
> Best thoughts,
> Mads


I think that view is wonderful! Thank you for sharing your trip, Mads. As Grizz said: "look forward to hearing the rest…"


----------



## phtaylor36

mafe said:


> *Visiting my friend Jamie in Scotland - the show must go on.*
> 
> *Visiting my friend Jamie in Scotland*
> the show must go on
> 
> Days are flying on wings of joy here.
> Tomorrow morning I am going back to Copenhagen, feel a wee bit sad, but also full of wonderful moments and a warm heart - looking forward to come home for three weeks of vacation with my sweet daughter Mathilde.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nights have been bright and beautiful here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Days in the workshop with Jamie and all the guys have brought many smiles and I have made a couple of meditation stools. Here the prototype behind and the collapsible version in front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I worked on a version in ash, this one should be like the essence of my go on the minimalism.
> (Will make a blog later).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I know there has been some rumors of me going out into the wild…
> I did bring my foldable kayak to Scotland and succeeded to get a night out and a day on the Loch Doon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my hammock. ;-)
> Here camp site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off I went to Loch Doon, what do you think of that view?
> It was a dream for me to paddle Loch Doon since last year, where I walked down app. a quarter of the lake and set camp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So to paddle it this year was a dream come through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A wee bit of woodworking…
> Made a small sail out of my rain coat and a branch, then the wind turned against me again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all a long paddle, Loch Doon is app 7 miles (11,5km) long.
> So I will guess I paddled 16 miles (25 km) that day.
> Quite an achievement for a man retired due to a spinal neck operation (I will never do that again in one day).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also had time to make a live edge mirror frame, a gift for Gordon (another friend of Jamies house and me here), will tell more about this also in a later blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the middle of the Scottish landscape you find this.
> Samye Ling, amazing place, wonderful people.
> http://www.samyeling.org/
> Sweet Rosslyn took Jamie and I up there for a day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie seemed to know them all and all were so happy to meet him.
> (I can understand why, he is a special person with a grand heart).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also meet Kali, she is an artist and do painting.
> She is working on the amazing statue you see in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had the joy of a wee look into the workshop there.
> A really peaceful place, with a beautiful light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that table saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samye Ling is a place for reflection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could not stop thinking of the wood projects that could come from this tree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday the sky opened up, and Scotland showed me it's wet face, so it was time to play with wood and drink tea.
> (Ok I admit I still go for the coffee).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I could finish up my meditation stool projects.
> Been a pleasure working on this in the house of Mr. Meditationstool Jamie.
> So I made one for him also, ash, lightweight, shaped for comfort and beauty.
> (This will be in another blog later, but here you get a picture of the results).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies workbench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My workbench while I was here.
> (I am a spoiled child here in so many ways, Jamie and Shirley takes so good care of me and I feel like a son that has come home).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I will go back home, when I came I was a little out of balance, my mind is more at peace now, I have been meet with so much love, time for reflection, Shirleys good food, slobber and kisses from the dogs, hours of shaping wood, nice talks, tours in my kayak and so much more.
> I will go home and have a heart full of impressions that will be settling in me for many months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To wind up the tour, I have made a little game for you all.
> Spot the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Five things are missing in this picture. ;-)
> Do not look in the comments before you have solved it.
> 
> Thank you to all that I meet in- and outside the house, most of you know who I mean, a special thanks to Rosslyn once again you touched my heart in many ways, Shirley for being you - wonderful you & Jamie for being my friend and your open arms and mind, our friendship means a lot to me in so many levels.
> 
> I have a wee tear in my eye writing this.
> Since I hate goodbyes I will say, see you soon. ;-)
> 
> *Another warm thought to all of you LJ's here from me in Scotland,*
> Mads
> 
> Best thoughts,
> Mads


Looks like you had a great time. We have all enjoyed your vacation with you.


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Visiting my friend Jamie in Scotland - the show must go on.*
> 
> *Visiting my friend Jamie in Scotland*
> the show must go on
> 
> Days are flying on wings of joy here.
> Tomorrow morning I am going back to Copenhagen, feel a wee bit sad, but also full of wonderful moments and a warm heart - looking forward to come home for three weeks of vacation with my sweet daughter Mathilde.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nights have been bright and beautiful here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Days in the workshop with Jamie and all the guys have brought many smiles and I have made a couple of meditation stools. Here the prototype behind and the collapsible version in front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I worked on a version in ash, this one should be like the essence of my go on the minimalism.
> (Will make a blog later).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I know there has been some rumors of me going out into the wild…
> I did bring my foldable kayak to Scotland and succeeded to get a night out and a day on the Loch Doon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my hammock. ;-)
> Here camp site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off I went to Loch Doon, what do you think of that view?
> It was a dream for me to paddle Loch Doon since last year, where I walked down app. a quarter of the lake and set camp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So to paddle it this year was a dream come through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A wee bit of woodworking…
> Made a small sail out of my rain coat and a branch, then the wind turned against me again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all a long paddle, Loch Doon is app 7 miles (11,5km) long.
> So I will guess I paddled 16 miles (25 km) that day.
> Quite an achievement for a man retired due to a spinal neck operation (I will never do that again in one day).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also had time to make a live edge mirror frame, a gift for Gordon (another friend of Jamies house and me here), will tell more about this also in a later blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the middle of the Scottish landscape you find this.
> Samye Ling, amazing place, wonderful people.
> http://www.samyeling.org/
> Sweet Rosslyn took Jamie and I up there for a day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie seemed to know them all and all were so happy to meet him.
> (I can understand why, he is a special person with a grand heart).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also meet Kali, she is an artist and do painting.
> She is working on the amazing statue you see in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had the joy of a wee look into the workshop there.
> A really peaceful place, with a beautiful light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that table saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samye Ling is a place for reflection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could not stop thinking of the wood projects that could come from this tree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday the sky opened up, and Scotland showed me it's wet face, so it was time to play with wood and drink tea.
> (Ok I admit I still go for the coffee).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I could finish up my meditation stool projects.
> Been a pleasure working on this in the house of Mr. Meditationstool Jamie.
> So I made one for him also, ash, lightweight, shaped for comfort and beauty.
> (This will be in another blog later, but here you get a picture of the results).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies workbench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My workbench while I was here.
> (I am a spoiled child here in so many ways, Jamie and Shirley takes so good care of me and I feel like a son that has come home).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I will go back home, when I came I was a little out of balance, my mind is more at peace now, I have been meet with so much love, time for reflection, Shirleys good food, slobber and kisses from the dogs, hours of shaping wood, nice talks, tours in my kayak and so much more.
> I will go home and have a heart full of impressions that will be settling in me for many months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To wind up the tour, I have made a little game for you all.
> Spot the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Five things are missing in this picture. ;-)
> Do not look in the comments before you have solved it.
> 
> Thank you to all that I meet in- and outside the house, most of you know who I mean, a special thanks to Rosslyn once again you touched my heart in many ways, Shirley for being you - wonderful you & Jamie for being my friend and your open arms and mind, our friendship means a lot to me in so many levels.
> 
> I have a wee tear in my eye writing this.
> Since I hate goodbyes I will say, see you soon. ;-)
> 
> *Another warm thought to all of you LJ's here from me in Scotland,*
> Mads
> 
> Best thoughts,
> Mads


Hi guy's n' girls,
John, ... ;-)
Ken, you got it! The thingy is a sharpening stone. I am sure you will love that visit, my heart beat is at a lover rate, but it is more warm.
Mike, thank you for the words on my stools, they are now here in my home and I smile when I look at them, will be used and loved for the years to come. Nice to be back with Mathilde also, she has redecorated her room since I came back, perhaps a architect to come. ;-)
Jim, yes Jamie is one of a kind and KIND with big letters, I am lucky to have such a friend in my life.
Grizz, I almost could not leave, I was so sad inside, it helped me though that Jamie also hate goodbyes, so I was not alone on the feeling. Now I am grateful and with a smile, all the memories will take months to digest and I will let it happen slowly inside me, while enjoying them again.
Roger Gr9 - that good…
Norman, smiles.
Lew, yes Scotland has a special feel to it, a touch with the basics, like a link to history are within the people and the landscape.
Candy, thanks, there might come a little more when I post the projects, I do have a handful of pictures and plenty with smiles and related.
Philip, Thank you for riding along, smiles.
Best thoughts,
Mads
Thank you for the kind comments.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## patron

mafe said:


> *Visiting my friend Jamie in Scotland - the show must go on.*
> 
> *Visiting my friend Jamie in Scotland*
> the show must go on
> 
> Days are flying on wings of joy here.
> Tomorrow morning I am going back to Copenhagen, feel a wee bit sad, but also full of wonderful moments and a warm heart - looking forward to come home for three weeks of vacation with my sweet daughter Mathilde.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nights have been bright and beautiful here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Days in the workshop with Jamie and all the guys have brought many smiles and I have made a couple of meditation stools. Here the prototype behind and the collapsible version in front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I worked on a version in ash, this one should be like the essence of my go on the minimalism.
> (Will make a blog later).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I know there has been some rumors of me going out into the wild…
> I did bring my foldable kayak to Scotland and succeeded to get a night out and a day on the Loch Doon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my hammock. ;-)
> Here camp site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off I went to Loch Doon, what do you think of that view?
> It was a dream for me to paddle Loch Doon since last year, where I walked down app. a quarter of the lake and set camp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So to paddle it this year was a dream come through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A wee bit of woodworking…
> Made a small sail out of my rain coat and a branch, then the wind turned against me again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all a long paddle, Loch Doon is app 7 miles (11,5km) long.
> So I will guess I paddled 16 miles (25 km) that day.
> Quite an achievement for a man retired due to a spinal neck operation (I will never do that again in one day).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also had time to make a live edge mirror frame, a gift for Gordon (another friend of Jamies house and me here), will tell more about this also in a later blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the middle of the Scottish landscape you find this.
> Samye Ling, amazing place, wonderful people.
> http://www.samyeling.org/
> Sweet Rosslyn took Jamie and I up there for a day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie seemed to know them all and all were so happy to meet him.
> (I can understand why, he is a special person with a grand heart).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also meet Kali, she is an artist and do painting.
> She is working on the amazing statue you see in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had the joy of a wee look into the workshop there.
> A really peaceful place, with a beautiful light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that table saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samye Ling is a place for reflection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could not stop thinking of the wood projects that could come from this tree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday the sky opened up, and Scotland showed me it's wet face, so it was time to play with wood and drink tea.
> (Ok I admit I still go for the coffee).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I could finish up my meditation stool projects.
> Been a pleasure working on this in the house of Mr. Meditationstool Jamie.
> So I made one for him also, ash, lightweight, shaped for comfort and beauty.
> (This will be in another blog later, but here you get a picture of the results).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies workbench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My workbench while I was here.
> (I am a spoiled child here in so many ways, Jamie and Shirley takes so good care of me and I feel like a son that has come home).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I will go back home, when I came I was a little out of balance, my mind is more at peace now, I have been meet with so much love, time for reflection, Shirleys good food, slobber and kisses from the dogs, hours of shaping wood, nice talks, tours in my kayak and so much more.
> I will go home and have a heart full of impressions that will be settling in me for many months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To wind up the tour, I have made a little game for you all.
> Spot the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Five things are missing in this picture. ;-)
> Do not look in the comments before you have solved it.
> 
> Thank you to all that I meet in- and outside the house, most of you know who I mean, a special thanks to Rosslyn once again you touched my heart in many ways, Shirley for being you - wonderful you & Jamie for being my friend and your open arms and mind, our friendship means a lot to me in so many levels.
> 
> I have a wee tear in my eye writing this.
> Since I hate goodbyes I will say, see you soon. ;-)
> 
> *Another warm thought to all of you LJ's here from me in Scotland,*
> Mads
> 
> Best thoughts,
> Mads


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Visiting my friend Jamie in Scotland - the show must go on.*
> 
> *Visiting my friend Jamie in Scotland*
> the show must go on
> 
> Days are flying on wings of joy here.
> Tomorrow morning I am going back to Copenhagen, feel a wee bit sad, but also full of wonderful moments and a warm heart - looking forward to come home for three weeks of vacation with my sweet daughter Mathilde.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nights have been bright and beautiful here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Days in the workshop with Jamie and all the guys have brought many smiles and I have made a couple of meditation stools. Here the prototype behind and the collapsible version in front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I worked on a version in ash, this one should be like the essence of my go on the minimalism.
> (Will make a blog later).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I know there has been some rumors of me going out into the wild…
> I did bring my foldable kayak to Scotland and succeeded to get a night out and a day on the Loch Doon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my hammock. ;-)
> Here camp site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off I went to Loch Doon, what do you think of that view?
> It was a dream for me to paddle Loch Doon since last year, where I walked down app. a quarter of the lake and set camp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So to paddle it this year was a dream come through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A wee bit of woodworking…
> Made a small sail out of my rain coat and a branch, then the wind turned against me again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all a long paddle, Loch Doon is app 7 miles (11,5km) long.
> So I will guess I paddled 16 miles (25 km) that day.
> Quite an achievement for a man retired due to a spinal neck operation (I will never do that again in one day).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also had time to make a live edge mirror frame, a gift for Gordon (another friend of Jamies house and me here), will tell more about this also in a later blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the middle of the Scottish landscape you find this.
> Samye Ling, amazing place, wonderful people.
> http://www.samyeling.org/
> Sweet Rosslyn took Jamie and I up there for a day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie seemed to know them all and all were so happy to meet him.
> (I can understand why, he is a special person with a grand heart).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also meet Kali, she is an artist and do painting.
> She is working on the amazing statue you see in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had the joy of a wee look into the workshop there.
> A really peaceful place, with a beautiful light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that table saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samye Ling is a place for reflection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could not stop thinking of the wood projects that could come from this tree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday the sky opened up, and Scotland showed me it's wet face, so it was time to play with wood and drink tea.
> (Ok I admit I still go for the coffee).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I could finish up my meditation stool projects.
> Been a pleasure working on this in the house of Mr. Meditationstool Jamie.
> So I made one for him also, ash, lightweight, shaped for comfort and beauty.
> (This will be in another blog later, but here you get a picture of the results).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies workbench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My workbench while I was here.
> (I am a spoiled child here in so many ways, Jamie and Shirley takes so good care of me and I feel like a son that has come home).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I will go back home, when I came I was a little out of balance, my mind is more at peace now, I have been meet with so much love, time for reflection, Shirleys good food, slobber and kisses from the dogs, hours of shaping wood, nice talks, tours in my kayak and so much more.
> I will go home and have a heart full of impressions that will be settling in me for many months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To wind up the tour, I have made a little game for you all.
> Spot the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Five things are missing in this picture. ;-)
> Do not look in the comments before you have solved it.
> 
> Thank you to all that I meet in- and outside the house, most of you know who I mean, a special thanks to Rosslyn once again you touched my heart in many ways, Shirley for being you - wonderful you & Jamie for being my friend and your open arms and mind, our friendship means a lot to me in so many levels.
> 
> I have a wee tear in my eye writing this.
> Since I hate goodbyes I will say, see you soon. ;-)
> 
> *Another warm thought to all of you LJ's here from me in Scotland,*
> Mads
> 
> Best thoughts,
> Mads


LOL David.


----------



## mafe

*French hand plane review Darex 303 (the long waited review).*

*French hand plane review Darex 303*
the long waited review…
Mads has left his laptop sitting, Silly boy,
J S I wonder if he will re read it LOL

By the authors of unpopular wood wrecking magazine:
Jamie the Scotsman & MaFe the Dane.
Brothers with different mothers (and fathers).

*You know what they say about the French?*
We don't…
JS yes but Mads you Danes have not forgiven Napoleon 
This blog is in no way a nationalist attempt of promoting France, the authors have no intention of making it into a international matter and no French were hurt during the review, so no reason to feel hurt after. 
In fact we both like chese, frogs, beautiful woman and tools of any nationality.

So we decided to test a product from the French hand plane producer Darex.
Darex has been around for a long time, they are excellent at copying tools and making them at their own standards.
JS Are you sure it,s not Durex the French are always writing letters about?










*Darex 303* is the name of the model.
*We give it 5 stars.*
JS Yes Mads but did you tell them that was out of 100.
They were short of one millimeter, so it became a 44mm iron.
But no more ramblings, lets get serious and look into the hand plane.
The one we had the chance to test is a good as new, slightly used model, purchased by a Scotsman.
JS You say Scotsman but with all the Vikings in Ayrshire he could be a Dane. You know that in Scotland
we get the best Danish Bacon & Butter









First let's take a look at the cap iron, feels heavy and the chrome in play with the gold sticker, gives it a sexy look, we are especially impressed with the 44mm detail, no iron'y here.
Also the plastic knob for tightening the blade has gone through a serious design phase, we are tempted to believe they have look at pre www2 Russian planes for inspiration, quite naughty that is.
JS Planes I think you mean tanks.









Can you handle this!
Again a naughty detail, the wood has been replaced with a look alike Bakelite plastic.
It actually feels good in the hand and gives you a grip of the situation at this point.
JS Yes Mads but you just paddled twa lengths o Loch Doon and said your hands were numb.








Same song, different melody and shape…









Reinforced plastic knob, gives it the strength to be tightened a reasonable amount of times before it will break. 
JS Reasonable amount of times. Twice?








The frog is a masterpiece, all plastic.
(The French actually eat frogs).









Must admit the chrome cap iron do add some bling effect, it will stand out in any shop and they managed to use absolute minimum of material to make it.
JS Yes that is the sad part. Not even any scrap value









We did admit our copy was a wee bit used, but frankly you can still see the chrome that once covered the entire sole. 
Imagine the face of your fellow woodworkers when you tilt your plane a show of a wee bit chrome, they will be green! But since it is not brand new, we will not go deeper into this.
JS Yes I can Green like a Frog.









We will go straight to the flatness test.
As you can see it is not too bad, no more light passes the straight edge than the tolerance they promise on the spec's.
(You should not be able to get more light through, that to light up a small workshop).
So it will get a star for that.
JS I think it was a bad idea to hide Mads glasses









Ok perhaps it could have been worked a wee bit more, but that would have destroyed the beautiful chrome, so lets just call it relatively flat.









The iron seems to be made from iron, so we looked at the back.
As you see again relatively flat.
JS Holland is also flat









I think this is what the French call: 'prête hors de la boîte', ready out of the box.
Not sure if it's for planning or moldings, but we will make more testing.
It gets a star for being ready.
JS Now he has me flummoxed , Have I mentioned that I blame my truant officer
for my poor French









Time for some hands on testing!
We will try and push it through some pine.
It looks like shaves.









For compare, here shaves from a Japanese hand plane.









And here chips from a electric thicknesser.









We are not all sure, but tend to call it shaves and not chips, so it gets a star here.









...









Vive la France.

JS I think there is some photo trickery here or black magik
*Conclusion:*
The Darex is one of these products, where we got to ask our self; 'why did no one come up with a hand plane like this before' also we ask our self; 'why did no one come up with a hand plane like this after'...
The chrome ideas are so bright that it really outshines the few dislikes that we could have on this plane.
The execution of the frog and the fact it was not eaten, show signs of brilliance in the chain of the production.
The gold label are the touch that removes all doubts.
So we had no doubt when we gave it five stars.
JS I think this is again out of 100








The author MaFe, has a short history, but tend to make it long, he is widely known for his expertise on curly shaves and his strong believe in the power of hand tools when the electricity are off, MaFe is also known to be a greasy guy, thinking into the box.









Next review will be on bench dogs.
Every wood wrecker should try one of these, they have a excellent grip on wood and a love for chips.
(Try to avoid black dogs).









The author Jamie, has a long history, he is a shave specialist, no one can use a scraper like him, meditation master in the workshop. Jamie is also known for his last oils for the wood and for his strictly dust free workshop.

Hope this review will bring you absolutely no where, but perhaps a smile,
JS 
Best thoughts,
Jamie & Mads
Brothers with different mothers.
(and fathers).


----------



## stefang

mafe said:


> *French hand plane review Darex 303 (the long waited review).*
> 
> *French hand plane review Darex 303*
> the long waited review…
> Mads has left his laptop sitting, Silly boy,
> J S I wonder if he will re read it LOL
> 
> By the authors of unpopular wood wrecking magazine:
> Jamie the Scotsman & MaFe the Dane.
> Brothers with different mothers (and fathers).
> 
> *You know what they say about the French?*
> We don't…
> JS yes but Mads you Danes have not forgiven Napoleon
> This blog is in no way a nationalist attempt of promoting France, the authors have no intention of making it into a international matter and no French were hurt during the review, so no reason to feel hurt after.
> In fact we both like chese, frogs, beautiful woman and tools of any nationality.
> 
> So we decided to test a product from the French hand plane producer Darex.
> Darex has been around for a long time, they are excellent at copying tools and making them at their own standards.
> JS Are you sure it,s not Durex the French are always writing letters about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Darex 303* is the name of the model.
> *We give it 5 stars.*
> JS Yes Mads but did you tell them that was out of 100.
> They were short of one millimeter, so it became a 44mm iron.
> But no more ramblings, lets get serious and look into the hand plane.
> The one we had the chance to test is a good as new, slightly used model, purchased by a Scotsman.
> JS You say Scotsman but with all the Vikings in Ayrshire he could be a Dane. You know that in Scotland
> we get the best Danish Bacon & Butter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First let's take a look at the cap iron, feels heavy and the chrome in play with the gold sticker, gives it a sexy look, we are especially impressed with the 44mm detail, no iron'y here.
> Also the plastic knob for tightening the blade has gone through a serious design phase, we are tempted to believe they have look at pre www2 Russian planes for inspiration, quite naughty that is.
> JS Planes I think you mean tanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you handle this!
> Again a naughty detail, the wood has been replaced with a look alike Bakelite plastic.
> It actually feels good in the hand and gives you a grip of the situation at this point.
> JS Yes Mads but you just paddled twa lengths o Loch Doon and said your hands were numb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same song, different melody and shape…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reinforced plastic knob, gives it the strength to be tightened a reasonable amount of times before it will break.
> JS Reasonable amount of times. Twice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The frog is a masterpiece, all plastic.
> (The French actually eat frogs).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must admit the chrome cap iron do add some bling effect, it will stand out in any shop and they managed to use absolute minimum of material to make it.
> JS Yes that is the sad part. Not even any scrap value
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did admit our copy was a wee bit used, but frankly you can still see the chrome that once covered the entire sole.
> Imagine the face of your fellow woodworkers when you tilt your plane a show of a wee bit chrome, they will be green! But since it is not brand new, we will not go deeper into this.
> JS Yes I can Green like a Frog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will go straight to the flatness test.
> As you can see it is not too bad, no more light passes the straight edge than the tolerance they promise on the spec's.
> (You should not be able to get more light through, that to light up a small workshop).
> So it will get a star for that.
> JS I think it was a bad idea to hide Mads glasses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok perhaps it could have been worked a wee bit more, but that would have destroyed the beautiful chrome, so lets just call it relatively flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The iron seems to be made from iron, so we looked at the back.
> As you see again relatively flat.
> JS Holland is also flat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is what the French call: 'prête hors de la boîte', ready out of the box.
> Not sure if it's for planning or moldings, but we will make more testing.
> It gets a star for being ready.
> JS Now he has me flummoxed , Have I mentioned that I blame my truant officer
> for my poor French
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for some hands on testing!
> We will try and push it through some pine.
> It looks like shaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For compare, here shaves from a Japanese hand plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here chips from a electric thicknesser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are not all sure, but tend to call it shaves and not chips, so it gets a star here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vive la France.
> 
> JS I think there is some photo trickery here or black magik
> *Conclusion:*
> The Darex is one of these products, where we got to ask our self; 'why did no one come up with a hand plane like this before' also we ask our self; 'why did no one come up with a hand plane like this after'...
> The chrome ideas are so bright that it really outshines the few dislikes that we could have on this plane.
> The execution of the frog and the fact it was not eaten, show signs of brilliance in the chain of the production.
> The gold label are the touch that removes all doubts.
> So we had no doubt when we gave it five stars.
> JS I think this is again out of 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The author MaFe, has a short history, but tend to make it long, he is widely known for his expertise on curly shaves and his strong believe in the power of hand tools when the electricity are off, MaFe is also known to be a greasy guy, thinking into the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next review will be on bench dogs.
> Every wood wrecker should try one of these, they have a excellent grip on wood and a love for chips.
> (Try to avoid black dogs).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The author Jamie, has a long history, he is a shave specialist, no one can use a scraper like him, meditation master in the workshop. Jamie is also known for his last oils for the wood and for his strictly dust free workshop.
> 
> Hope this review will bring you absolutely no where, but perhaps a smile,
> JS
> Best thoughts,
> Jamie & Mads
> Brothers with different mothers.
> (and fathers).


At least the frog won't rust.


----------



## Jim Jakosh

mafe said:


> *French hand plane review Darex 303 (the long waited review).*
> 
> *French hand plane review Darex 303*
> the long waited review…
> Mads has left his laptop sitting, Silly boy,
> J S I wonder if he will re read it LOL
> 
> By the authors of unpopular wood wrecking magazine:
> Jamie the Scotsman & MaFe the Dane.
> Brothers with different mothers (and fathers).
> 
> *You know what they say about the French?*
> We don't…
> JS yes but Mads you Danes have not forgiven Napoleon
> This blog is in no way a nationalist attempt of promoting France, the authors have no intention of making it into a international matter and no French were hurt during the review, so no reason to feel hurt after.
> In fact we both like chese, frogs, beautiful woman and tools of any nationality.
> 
> So we decided to test a product from the French hand plane producer Darex.
> Darex has been around for a long time, they are excellent at copying tools and making them at their own standards.
> JS Are you sure it,s not Durex the French are always writing letters about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Darex 303* is the name of the model.
> *We give it 5 stars.*
> JS Yes Mads but did you tell them that was out of 100.
> They were short of one millimeter, so it became a 44mm iron.
> But no more ramblings, lets get serious and look into the hand plane.
> The one we had the chance to test is a good as new, slightly used model, purchased by a Scotsman.
> JS You say Scotsman but with all the Vikings in Ayrshire he could be a Dane. You know that in Scotland
> we get the best Danish Bacon & Butter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First let's take a look at the cap iron, feels heavy and the chrome in play with the gold sticker, gives it a sexy look, we are especially impressed with the 44mm detail, no iron'y here.
> Also the plastic knob for tightening the blade has gone through a serious design phase, we are tempted to believe they have look at pre www2 Russian planes for inspiration, quite naughty that is.
> JS Planes I think you mean tanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you handle this!
> Again a naughty detail, the wood has been replaced with a look alike Bakelite plastic.
> It actually feels good in the hand and gives you a grip of the situation at this point.
> JS Yes Mads but you just paddled twa lengths o Loch Doon and said your hands were numb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same song, different melody and shape…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reinforced plastic knob, gives it the strength to be tightened a reasonable amount of times before it will break.
> JS Reasonable amount of times. Twice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The frog is a masterpiece, all plastic.
> (The French actually eat frogs).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must admit the chrome cap iron do add some bling effect, it will stand out in any shop and they managed to use absolute minimum of material to make it.
> JS Yes that is the sad part. Not even any scrap value
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did admit our copy was a wee bit used, but frankly you can still see the chrome that once covered the entire sole.
> Imagine the face of your fellow woodworkers when you tilt your plane a show of a wee bit chrome, they will be green! But since it is not brand new, we will not go deeper into this.
> JS Yes I can Green like a Frog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will go straight to the flatness test.
> As you can see it is not too bad, no more light passes the straight edge than the tolerance they promise on the spec's.
> (You should not be able to get more light through, that to light up a small workshop).
> So it will get a star for that.
> JS I think it was a bad idea to hide Mads glasses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok perhaps it could have been worked a wee bit more, but that would have destroyed the beautiful chrome, so lets just call it relatively flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The iron seems to be made from iron, so we looked at the back.
> As you see again relatively flat.
> JS Holland is also flat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is what the French call: 'prête hors de la boîte', ready out of the box.
> Not sure if it's for planning or moldings, but we will make more testing.
> It gets a star for being ready.
> JS Now he has me flummoxed , Have I mentioned that I blame my truant officer
> for my poor French
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for some hands on testing!
> We will try and push it through some pine.
> It looks like shaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For compare, here shaves from a Japanese hand plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here chips from a electric thicknesser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are not all sure, but tend to call it shaves and not chips, so it gets a star here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vive la France.
> 
> JS I think there is some photo trickery here or black magik
> *Conclusion:*
> The Darex is one of these products, where we got to ask our self; 'why did no one come up with a hand plane like this before' also we ask our self; 'why did no one come up with a hand plane like this after'...
> The chrome ideas are so bright that it really outshines the few dislikes that we could have on this plane.
> The execution of the frog and the fact it was not eaten, show signs of brilliance in the chain of the production.
> The gold label are the touch that removes all doubts.
> So we had no doubt when we gave it five stars.
> JS I think this is again out of 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The author MaFe, has a short history, but tend to make it long, he is widely known for his expertise on curly shaves and his strong believe in the power of hand tools when the electricity are off, MaFe is also known to be a greasy guy, thinking into the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next review will be on bench dogs.
> Every wood wrecker should try one of these, they have a excellent grip on wood and a love for chips.
> (Try to avoid black dogs).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The author Jamie, has a long history, he is a shave specialist, no one can use a scraper like him, meditation master in the workshop. Jamie is also known for his last oils for the wood and for his strictly dust free workshop.
> 
> Hope this review will bring you absolutely no where, but perhaps a smile,
> JS
> Best thoughts,
> Jamie & Mads
> Brothers with different mothers.
> (and fathers).


That plane would not sell well at a flea market here!. Chrome on a plane?? Sad product! But it's cheap to manufacture!!..............Jim


----------



## racerglen

mafe said:


> *French hand plane review Darex 303 (the long waited review).*
> 
> *French hand plane review Darex 303*
> the long waited review…
> Mads has left his laptop sitting, Silly boy,
> J S I wonder if he will re read it LOL
> 
> By the authors of unpopular wood wrecking magazine:
> Jamie the Scotsman & MaFe the Dane.
> Brothers with different mothers (and fathers).
> 
> *You know what they say about the French?*
> We don't…
> JS yes but Mads you Danes have not forgiven Napoleon
> This blog is in no way a nationalist attempt of promoting France, the authors have no intention of making it into a international matter and no French were hurt during the review, so no reason to feel hurt after.
> In fact we both like chese, frogs, beautiful woman and tools of any nationality.
> 
> So we decided to test a product from the French hand plane producer Darex.
> Darex has been around for a long time, they are excellent at copying tools and making them at their own standards.
> JS Are you sure it,s not Durex the French are always writing letters about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Darex 303* is the name of the model.
> *We give it 5 stars.*
> JS Yes Mads but did you tell them that was out of 100.
> They were short of one millimeter, so it became a 44mm iron.
> But no more ramblings, lets get serious and look into the hand plane.
> The one we had the chance to test is a good as new, slightly used model, purchased by a Scotsman.
> JS You say Scotsman but with all the Vikings in Ayrshire he could be a Dane. You know that in Scotland
> we get the best Danish Bacon & Butter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First let's take a look at the cap iron, feels heavy and the chrome in play with the gold sticker, gives it a sexy look, we are especially impressed with the 44mm detail, no iron'y here.
> Also the plastic knob for tightening the blade has gone through a serious design phase, we are tempted to believe they have look at pre www2 Russian planes for inspiration, quite naughty that is.
> JS Planes I think you mean tanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you handle this!
> Again a naughty detail, the wood has been replaced with a look alike Bakelite plastic.
> It actually feels good in the hand and gives you a grip of the situation at this point.
> JS Yes Mads but you just paddled twa lengths o Loch Doon and said your hands were numb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same song, different melody and shape…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reinforced plastic knob, gives it the strength to be tightened a reasonable amount of times before it will break.
> JS Reasonable amount of times. Twice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The frog is a masterpiece, all plastic.
> (The French actually eat frogs).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must admit the chrome cap iron do add some bling effect, it will stand out in any shop and they managed to use absolute minimum of material to make it.
> JS Yes that is the sad part. Not even any scrap value
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did admit our copy was a wee bit used, but frankly you can still see the chrome that once covered the entire sole.
> Imagine the face of your fellow woodworkers when you tilt your plane a show of a wee bit chrome, they will be green! But since it is not brand new, we will not go deeper into this.
> JS Yes I can Green like a Frog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will go straight to the flatness test.
> As you can see it is not too bad, no more light passes the straight edge than the tolerance they promise on the spec's.
> (You should not be able to get more light through, that to light up a small workshop).
> So it will get a star for that.
> JS I think it was a bad idea to hide Mads glasses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok perhaps it could have been worked a wee bit more, but that would have destroyed the beautiful chrome, so lets just call it relatively flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The iron seems to be made from iron, so we looked at the back.
> As you see again relatively flat.
> JS Holland is also flat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is what the French call: 'prête hors de la boîte', ready out of the box.
> Not sure if it's for planning or moldings, but we will make more testing.
> It gets a star for being ready.
> JS Now he has me flummoxed , Have I mentioned that I blame my truant officer
> for my poor French
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for some hands on testing!
> We will try and push it through some pine.
> It looks like shaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For compare, here shaves from a Japanese hand plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here chips from a electric thicknesser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are not all sure, but tend to call it shaves and not chips, so it gets a star here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vive la France.
> 
> JS I think there is some photo trickery here or black magik
> *Conclusion:*
> The Darex is one of these products, where we got to ask our self; 'why did no one come up with a hand plane like this before' also we ask our self; 'why did no one come up with a hand plane like this after'...
> The chrome ideas are so bright that it really outshines the few dislikes that we could have on this plane.
> The execution of the frog and the fact it was not eaten, show signs of brilliance in the chain of the production.
> The gold label are the touch that removes all doubts.
> So we had no doubt when we gave it five stars.
> JS I think this is again out of 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The author MaFe, has a short history, but tend to make it long, he is widely known for his expertise on curly shaves and his strong believe in the power of hand tools when the electricity are off, MaFe is also known to be a greasy guy, thinking into the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next review will be on bench dogs.
> Every wood wrecker should try one of these, they have a excellent grip on wood and a love for chips.
> (Try to avoid black dogs).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The author Jamie, has a long history, he is a shave specialist, no one can use a scraper like him, meditation master in the workshop. Jamie is also known for his last oils for the wood and for his strictly dust free workshop.
> 
> Hope this review will bring you absolutely no where, but perhaps a smile,
> JS
> Best thoughts,
> Jamie & Mads
> Brothers with different mothers.
> (and fathers).


Ahem, you two been meditating TOO long ? or is it the single malt or the record setting hi test Scotish beer you've been sampling ?
Nice piece you twa, so glad you are able to get together this way bye n' bye.
;-)


----------



## grizzman

mafe said:


> *French hand plane review Darex 303 (the long waited review).*
> 
> *French hand plane review Darex 303*
> the long waited review…
> Mads has left his laptop sitting, Silly boy,
> J S I wonder if he will re read it LOL
> 
> By the authors of unpopular wood wrecking magazine:
> Jamie the Scotsman & MaFe the Dane.
> Brothers with different mothers (and fathers).
> 
> *You know what they say about the French?*
> We don't…
> JS yes but Mads you Danes have not forgiven Napoleon
> This blog is in no way a nationalist attempt of promoting France, the authors have no intention of making it into a international matter and no French were hurt during the review, so no reason to feel hurt after.
> In fact we both like chese, frogs, beautiful woman and tools of any nationality.
> 
> So we decided to test a product from the French hand plane producer Darex.
> Darex has been around for a long time, they are excellent at copying tools and making them at their own standards.
> JS Are you sure it,s not Durex the French are always writing letters about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Darex 303* is the name of the model.
> *We give it 5 stars.*
> JS Yes Mads but did you tell them that was out of 100.
> They were short of one millimeter, so it became a 44mm iron.
> But no more ramblings, lets get serious and look into the hand plane.
> The one we had the chance to test is a good as new, slightly used model, purchased by a Scotsman.
> JS You say Scotsman but with all the Vikings in Ayrshire he could be a Dane. You know that in Scotland
> we get the best Danish Bacon & Butter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First let's take a look at the cap iron, feels heavy and the chrome in play with the gold sticker, gives it a sexy look, we are especially impressed with the 44mm detail, no iron'y here.
> Also the plastic knob for tightening the blade has gone through a serious design phase, we are tempted to believe they have look at pre www2 Russian planes for inspiration, quite naughty that is.
> JS Planes I think you mean tanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you handle this!
> Again a naughty detail, the wood has been replaced with a look alike Bakelite plastic.
> It actually feels good in the hand and gives you a grip of the situation at this point.
> JS Yes Mads but you just paddled twa lengths o Loch Doon and said your hands were numb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same song, different melody and shape…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reinforced plastic knob, gives it the strength to be tightened a reasonable amount of times before it will break.
> JS Reasonable amount of times. Twice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The frog is a masterpiece, all plastic.
> (The French actually eat frogs).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must admit the chrome cap iron do add some bling effect, it will stand out in any shop and they managed to use absolute minimum of material to make it.
> JS Yes that is the sad part. Not even any scrap value
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did admit our copy was a wee bit used, but frankly you can still see the chrome that once covered the entire sole.
> Imagine the face of your fellow woodworkers when you tilt your plane a show of a wee bit chrome, they will be green! But since it is not brand new, we will not go deeper into this.
> JS Yes I can Green like a Frog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will go straight to the flatness test.
> As you can see it is not too bad, no more light passes the straight edge than the tolerance they promise on the spec's.
> (You should not be able to get more light through, that to light up a small workshop).
> So it will get a star for that.
> JS I think it was a bad idea to hide Mads glasses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok perhaps it could have been worked a wee bit more, but that would have destroyed the beautiful chrome, so lets just call it relatively flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The iron seems to be made from iron, so we looked at the back.
> As you see again relatively flat.
> JS Holland is also flat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is what the French call: 'prête hors de la boîte', ready out of the box.
> Not sure if it's for planning or moldings, but we will make more testing.
> It gets a star for being ready.
> JS Now he has me flummoxed , Have I mentioned that I blame my truant officer
> for my poor French
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for some hands on testing!
> We will try and push it through some pine.
> It looks like shaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For compare, here shaves from a Japanese hand plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here chips from a electric thicknesser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are not all sure, but tend to call it shaves and not chips, so it gets a star here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vive la France.
> 
> JS I think there is some photo trickery here or black magik
> *Conclusion:*
> The Darex is one of these products, where we got to ask our self; 'why did no one come up with a hand plane like this before' also we ask our self; 'why did no one come up with a hand plane like this after'...
> The chrome ideas are so bright that it really outshines the few dislikes that we could have on this plane.
> The execution of the frog and the fact it was not eaten, show signs of brilliance in the chain of the production.
> The gold label are the touch that removes all doubts.
> So we had no doubt when we gave it five stars.
> JS I think this is again out of 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The author MaFe, has a short history, but tend to make it long, he is widely known for his expertise on curly shaves and his strong believe in the power of hand tools when the electricity are off, MaFe is also known to be a greasy guy, thinking into the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next review will be on bench dogs.
> Every wood wrecker should try one of these, they have a excellent grip on wood and a love for chips.
> (Try to avoid black dogs).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The author Jamie, has a long history, he is a shave specialist, no one can use a scraper like him, meditation master in the workshop. Jamie is also known for his last oils for the wood and for his strictly dust free workshop.
> 
> Hope this review will bring you absolutely no where, but perhaps a smile,
> JS
> Best thoughts,
> Jamie & Mads
> Brothers with different mothers.
> (and fathers).


wow, ill take a dozen, shipping address is p.o. box bottom of the lake…..lol…but on the good side, something is better then nothing,,,great review, buy the editor a hot chocolate…oh and a twinky.


----------



## donwilwol

mafe said:


> *French hand plane review Darex 303 (the long waited review).*
> 
> *French hand plane review Darex 303*
> the long waited review…
> Mads has left his laptop sitting, Silly boy,
> J S I wonder if he will re read it LOL
> 
> By the authors of unpopular wood wrecking magazine:
> Jamie the Scotsman & MaFe the Dane.
> Brothers with different mothers (and fathers).
> 
> *You know what they say about the French?*
> We don't…
> JS yes but Mads you Danes have not forgiven Napoleon
> This blog is in no way a nationalist attempt of promoting France, the authors have no intention of making it into a international matter and no French were hurt during the review, so no reason to feel hurt after.
> In fact we both like chese, frogs, beautiful woman and tools of any nationality.
> 
> So we decided to test a product from the French hand plane producer Darex.
> Darex has been around for a long time, they are excellent at copying tools and making them at their own standards.
> JS Are you sure it,s not Durex the French are always writing letters about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Darex 303* is the name of the model.
> *We give it 5 stars.*
> JS Yes Mads but did you tell them that was out of 100.
> They were short of one millimeter, so it became a 44mm iron.
> But no more ramblings, lets get serious and look into the hand plane.
> The one we had the chance to test is a good as new, slightly used model, purchased by a Scotsman.
> JS You say Scotsman but with all the Vikings in Ayrshire he could be a Dane. You know that in Scotland
> we get the best Danish Bacon & Butter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First let's take a look at the cap iron, feels heavy and the chrome in play with the gold sticker, gives it a sexy look, we are especially impressed with the 44mm detail, no iron'y here.
> Also the plastic knob for tightening the blade has gone through a serious design phase, we are tempted to believe they have look at pre www2 Russian planes for inspiration, quite naughty that is.
> JS Planes I think you mean tanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you handle this!
> Again a naughty detail, the wood has been replaced with a look alike Bakelite plastic.
> It actually feels good in the hand and gives you a grip of the situation at this point.
> JS Yes Mads but you just paddled twa lengths o Loch Doon and said your hands were numb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same song, different melody and shape…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reinforced plastic knob, gives it the strength to be tightened a reasonable amount of times before it will break.
> JS Reasonable amount of times. Twice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The frog is a masterpiece, all plastic.
> (The French actually eat frogs).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must admit the chrome cap iron do add some bling effect, it will stand out in any shop and they managed to use absolute minimum of material to make it.
> JS Yes that is the sad part. Not even any scrap value
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did admit our copy was a wee bit used, but frankly you can still see the chrome that once covered the entire sole.
> Imagine the face of your fellow woodworkers when you tilt your plane a show of a wee bit chrome, they will be green! But since it is not brand new, we will not go deeper into this.
> JS Yes I can Green like a Frog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will go straight to the flatness test.
> As you can see it is not too bad, no more light passes the straight edge than the tolerance they promise on the spec's.
> (You should not be able to get more light through, that to light up a small workshop).
> So it will get a star for that.
> JS I think it was a bad idea to hide Mads glasses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok perhaps it could have been worked a wee bit more, but that would have destroyed the beautiful chrome, so lets just call it relatively flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The iron seems to be made from iron, so we looked at the back.
> As you see again relatively flat.
> JS Holland is also flat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is what the French call: 'prête hors de la boîte', ready out of the box.
> Not sure if it's for planning or moldings, but we will make more testing.
> It gets a star for being ready.
> JS Now he has me flummoxed , Have I mentioned that I blame my truant officer
> for my poor French
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for some hands on testing!
> We will try and push it through some pine.
> It looks like shaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For compare, here shaves from a Japanese hand plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here chips from a electric thicknesser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are not all sure, but tend to call it shaves and not chips, so it gets a star here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vive la France.
> 
> JS I think there is some photo trickery here or black magik
> *Conclusion:*
> The Darex is one of these products, where we got to ask our self; 'why did no one come up with a hand plane like this before' also we ask our self; 'why did no one come up with a hand plane like this after'...
> The chrome ideas are so bright that it really outshines the few dislikes that we could have on this plane.
> The execution of the frog and the fact it was not eaten, show signs of brilliance in the chain of the production.
> The gold label are the touch that removes all doubts.
> So we had no doubt when we gave it five stars.
> JS I think this is again out of 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The author MaFe, has a short history, but tend to make it long, he is widely known for his expertise on curly shaves and his strong believe in the power of hand tools when the electricity are off, MaFe is also known to be a greasy guy, thinking into the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next review will be on bench dogs.
> Every wood wrecker should try one of these, they have a excellent grip on wood and a love for chips.
> (Try to avoid black dogs).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The author Jamie, has a long history, he is a shave specialist, no one can use a scraper like him, meditation master in the workshop. Jamie is also known for his last oils for the wood and for his strictly dust free workshop.
> 
> Hope this review will bring you absolutely no where, but perhaps a smile,
> JS
> Best thoughts,
> Jamie & Mads
> Brothers with different mothers.
> (and fathers).


you got me at "plastic frog"


----------



## lew

mafe said:


> *French hand plane review Darex 303 (the long waited review).*
> 
> *French hand plane review Darex 303*
> the long waited review…
> Mads has left his laptop sitting, Silly boy,
> J S I wonder if he will re read it LOL
> 
> By the authors of unpopular wood wrecking magazine:
> Jamie the Scotsman & MaFe the Dane.
> Brothers with different mothers (and fathers).
> 
> *You know what they say about the French?*
> We don't…
> JS yes but Mads you Danes have not forgiven Napoleon
> This blog is in no way a nationalist attempt of promoting France, the authors have no intention of making it into a international matter and no French were hurt during the review, so no reason to feel hurt after.
> In fact we both like chese, frogs, beautiful woman and tools of any nationality.
> 
> So we decided to test a product from the French hand plane producer Darex.
> Darex has been around for a long time, they are excellent at copying tools and making them at their own standards.
> JS Are you sure it,s not Durex the French are always writing letters about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Darex 303* is the name of the model.
> *We give it 5 stars.*
> JS Yes Mads but did you tell them that was out of 100.
> They were short of one millimeter, so it became a 44mm iron.
> But no more ramblings, lets get serious and look into the hand plane.
> The one we had the chance to test is a good as new, slightly used model, purchased by a Scotsman.
> JS You say Scotsman but with all the Vikings in Ayrshire he could be a Dane. You know that in Scotland
> we get the best Danish Bacon & Butter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First let's take a look at the cap iron, feels heavy and the chrome in play with the gold sticker, gives it a sexy look, we are especially impressed with the 44mm detail, no iron'y here.
> Also the plastic knob for tightening the blade has gone through a serious design phase, we are tempted to believe they have look at pre www2 Russian planes for inspiration, quite naughty that is.
> JS Planes I think you mean tanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you handle this!
> Again a naughty detail, the wood has been replaced with a look alike Bakelite plastic.
> It actually feels good in the hand and gives you a grip of the situation at this point.
> JS Yes Mads but you just paddled twa lengths o Loch Doon and said your hands were numb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same song, different melody and shape…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reinforced plastic knob, gives it the strength to be tightened a reasonable amount of times before it will break.
> JS Reasonable amount of times. Twice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The frog is a masterpiece, all plastic.
> (The French actually eat frogs).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must admit the chrome cap iron do add some bling effect, it will stand out in any shop and they managed to use absolute minimum of material to make it.
> JS Yes that is the sad part. Not even any scrap value
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did admit our copy was a wee bit used, but frankly you can still see the chrome that once covered the entire sole.
> Imagine the face of your fellow woodworkers when you tilt your plane a show of a wee bit chrome, they will be green! But since it is not brand new, we will not go deeper into this.
> JS Yes I can Green like a Frog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will go straight to the flatness test.
> As you can see it is not too bad, no more light passes the straight edge than the tolerance they promise on the spec's.
> (You should not be able to get more light through, that to light up a small workshop).
> So it will get a star for that.
> JS I think it was a bad idea to hide Mads glasses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok perhaps it could have been worked a wee bit more, but that would have destroyed the beautiful chrome, so lets just call it relatively flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The iron seems to be made from iron, so we looked at the back.
> As you see again relatively flat.
> JS Holland is also flat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is what the French call: 'prête hors de la boîte', ready out of the box.
> Not sure if it's for planning or moldings, but we will make more testing.
> It gets a star for being ready.
> JS Now he has me flummoxed , Have I mentioned that I blame my truant officer
> for my poor French
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for some hands on testing!
> We will try and push it through some pine.
> It looks like shaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For compare, here shaves from a Japanese hand plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here chips from a electric thicknesser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are not all sure, but tend to call it shaves and not chips, so it gets a star here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vive la France.
> 
> JS I think there is some photo trickery here or black magik
> *Conclusion:*
> The Darex is one of these products, where we got to ask our self; 'why did no one come up with a hand plane like this before' also we ask our self; 'why did no one come up with a hand plane like this after'...
> The chrome ideas are so bright that it really outshines the few dislikes that we could have on this plane.
> The execution of the frog and the fact it was not eaten, show signs of brilliance in the chain of the production.
> The gold label are the touch that removes all doubts.
> So we had no doubt when we gave it five stars.
> JS I think this is again out of 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The author MaFe, has a short history, but tend to make it long, he is widely known for his expertise on curly shaves and his strong believe in the power of hand tools when the electricity are off, MaFe is also known to be a greasy guy, thinking into the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next review will be on bench dogs.
> Every wood wrecker should try one of these, they have a excellent grip on wood and a love for chips.
> (Try to avoid black dogs).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The author Jamie, has a long history, he is a shave specialist, no one can use a scraper like him, meditation master in the workshop. Jamie is also known for his last oils for the wood and for his strictly dust free workshop.
> 
> Hope this review will bring you absolutely no where, but perhaps a smile,
> JS
> Best thoughts,
> Jamie & Mads
> Brothers with different mothers.
> (and fathers).


Nice curls! Can't wait for the bench dog reviews.


----------



## TheFridge

mafe said:


> *French hand plane review Darex 303 (the long waited review).*
> 
> *French hand plane review Darex 303*
> the long waited review…
> Mads has left his laptop sitting, Silly boy,
> J S I wonder if he will re read it LOL
> 
> By the authors of unpopular wood wrecking magazine:
> Jamie the Scotsman & MaFe the Dane.
> Brothers with different mothers (and fathers).
> 
> *You know what they say about the French?*
> We don't…
> JS yes but Mads you Danes have not forgiven Napoleon
> This blog is in no way a nationalist attempt of promoting France, the authors have no intention of making it into a international matter and no French were hurt during the review, so no reason to feel hurt after.
> In fact we both like chese, frogs, beautiful woman and tools of any nationality.
> 
> So we decided to test a product from the French hand plane producer Darex.
> Darex has been around for a long time, they are excellent at copying tools and making them at their own standards.
> JS Are you sure it,s not Durex the French are always writing letters about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Darex 303* is the name of the model.
> *We give it 5 stars.*
> JS Yes Mads but did you tell them that was out of 100.
> They were short of one millimeter, so it became a 44mm iron.
> But no more ramblings, lets get serious and look into the hand plane.
> The one we had the chance to test is a good as new, slightly used model, purchased by a Scotsman.
> JS You say Scotsman but with all the Vikings in Ayrshire he could be a Dane. You know that in Scotland
> we get the best Danish Bacon & Butter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First let's take a look at the cap iron, feels heavy and the chrome in play with the gold sticker, gives it a sexy look, we are especially impressed with the 44mm detail, no iron'y here.
> Also the plastic knob for tightening the blade has gone through a serious design phase, we are tempted to believe they have look at pre www2 Russian planes for inspiration, quite naughty that is.
> JS Planes I think you mean tanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you handle this!
> Again a naughty detail, the wood has been replaced with a look alike Bakelite plastic.
> It actually feels good in the hand and gives you a grip of the situation at this point.
> JS Yes Mads but you just paddled twa lengths o Loch Doon and said your hands were numb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same song, different melody and shape…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reinforced plastic knob, gives it the strength to be tightened a reasonable amount of times before it will break.
> JS Reasonable amount of times. Twice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The frog is a masterpiece, all plastic.
> (The French actually eat frogs).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must admit the chrome cap iron do add some bling effect, it will stand out in any shop and they managed to use absolute minimum of material to make it.
> JS Yes that is the sad part. Not even any scrap value
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did admit our copy was a wee bit used, but frankly you can still see the chrome that once covered the entire sole.
> Imagine the face of your fellow woodworkers when you tilt your plane a show of a wee bit chrome, they will be green! But since it is not brand new, we will not go deeper into this.
> JS Yes I can Green like a Frog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will go straight to the flatness test.
> As you can see it is not too bad, no more light passes the straight edge than the tolerance they promise on the spec's.
> (You should not be able to get more light through, that to light up a small workshop).
> So it will get a star for that.
> JS I think it was a bad idea to hide Mads glasses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok perhaps it could have been worked a wee bit more, but that would have destroyed the beautiful chrome, so lets just call it relatively flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The iron seems to be made from iron, so we looked at the back.
> As you see again relatively flat.
> JS Holland is also flat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is what the French call: 'prête hors de la boîte', ready out of the box.
> Not sure if it's for planning or moldings, but we will make more testing.
> It gets a star for being ready.
> JS Now he has me flummoxed , Have I mentioned that I blame my truant officer
> for my poor French
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for some hands on testing!
> We will try and push it through some pine.
> It looks like shaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For compare, here shaves from a Japanese hand plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here chips from a electric thicknesser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are not all sure, but tend to call it shaves and not chips, so it gets a star here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vive la France.
> 
> JS I think there is some photo trickery here or black magik
> *Conclusion:*
> The Darex is one of these products, where we got to ask our self; 'why did no one come up with a hand plane like this before' also we ask our self; 'why did no one come up with a hand plane like this after'...
> The chrome ideas are so bright that it really outshines the few dislikes that we could have on this plane.
> The execution of the frog and the fact it was not eaten, show signs of brilliance in the chain of the production.
> The gold label are the touch that removes all doubts.
> So we had no doubt when we gave it five stars.
> JS I think this is again out of 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The author MaFe, has a short history, but tend to make it long, he is widely known for his expertise on curly shaves and his strong believe in the power of hand tools when the electricity are off, MaFe is also known to be a greasy guy, thinking into the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next review will be on bench dogs.
> Every wood wrecker should try one of these, they have a excellent grip on wood and a love for chips.
> (Try to avoid black dogs).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The author Jamie, has a long history, he is a shave specialist, no one can use a scraper like him, meditation master in the workshop. Jamie is also known for his last oils for the wood and for his strictly dust free workshop.
> 
> Hope this review will bring you absolutely no where, but perhaps a smile,
> JS
> Best thoughts,
> Jamie & Mads
> Brothers with different mothers.
> (and fathers).


The Darex product line has just soared to the top of my list of must have tools.


----------



## ksSlim

mafe said:


> *French hand plane review Darex 303 (the long waited review).*
> 
> *French hand plane review Darex 303*
> the long waited review…
> Mads has left his laptop sitting, Silly boy,
> J S I wonder if he will re read it LOL
> 
> By the authors of unpopular wood wrecking magazine:
> Jamie the Scotsman & MaFe the Dane.
> Brothers with different mothers (and fathers).
> 
> *You know what they say about the French?*
> We don't…
> JS yes but Mads you Danes have not forgiven Napoleon
> This blog is in no way a nationalist attempt of promoting France, the authors have no intention of making it into a international matter and no French were hurt during the review, so no reason to feel hurt after.
> In fact we both like chese, frogs, beautiful woman and tools of any nationality.
> 
> So we decided to test a product from the French hand plane producer Darex.
> Darex has been around for a long time, they are excellent at copying tools and making them at their own standards.
> JS Are you sure it,s not Durex the French are always writing letters about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Darex 303* is the name of the model.
> *We give it 5 stars.*
> JS Yes Mads but did you tell them that was out of 100.
> They were short of one millimeter, so it became a 44mm iron.
> But no more ramblings, lets get serious and look into the hand plane.
> The one we had the chance to test is a good as new, slightly used model, purchased by a Scotsman.
> JS You say Scotsman but with all the Vikings in Ayrshire he could be a Dane. You know that in Scotland
> we get the best Danish Bacon & Butter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First let's take a look at the cap iron, feels heavy and the chrome in play with the gold sticker, gives it a sexy look, we are especially impressed with the 44mm detail, no iron'y here.
> Also the plastic knob for tightening the blade has gone through a serious design phase, we are tempted to believe they have look at pre www2 Russian planes for inspiration, quite naughty that is.
> JS Planes I think you mean tanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you handle this!
> Again a naughty detail, the wood has been replaced with a look alike Bakelite plastic.
> It actually feels good in the hand and gives you a grip of the situation at this point.
> JS Yes Mads but you just paddled twa lengths o Loch Doon and said your hands were numb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same song, different melody and shape…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reinforced plastic knob, gives it the strength to be tightened a reasonable amount of times before it will break.
> JS Reasonable amount of times. Twice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The frog is a masterpiece, all plastic.
> (The French actually eat frogs).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must admit the chrome cap iron do add some bling effect, it will stand out in any shop and they managed to use absolute minimum of material to make it.
> JS Yes that is the sad part. Not even any scrap value
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did admit our copy was a wee bit used, but frankly you can still see the chrome that once covered the entire sole.
> Imagine the face of your fellow woodworkers when you tilt your plane a show of a wee bit chrome, they will be green! But since it is not brand new, we will not go deeper into this.
> JS Yes I can Green like a Frog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will go straight to the flatness test.
> As you can see it is not too bad, no more light passes the straight edge than the tolerance they promise on the spec's.
> (You should not be able to get more light through, that to light up a small workshop).
> So it will get a star for that.
> JS I think it was a bad idea to hide Mads glasses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok perhaps it could have been worked a wee bit more, but that would have destroyed the beautiful chrome, so lets just call it relatively flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The iron seems to be made from iron, so we looked at the back.
> As you see again relatively flat.
> JS Holland is also flat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is what the French call: 'prête hors de la boîte', ready out of the box.
> Not sure if it's for planning or moldings, but we will make more testing.
> It gets a star for being ready.
> JS Now he has me flummoxed , Have I mentioned that I blame my truant officer
> for my poor French
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for some hands on testing!
> We will try and push it through some pine.
> It looks like shaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For compare, here shaves from a Japanese hand plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here chips from a electric thicknesser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are not all sure, but tend to call it shaves and not chips, so it gets a star here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vive la France.
> 
> JS I think there is some photo trickery here or black magik
> *Conclusion:*
> The Darex is one of these products, where we got to ask our self; 'why did no one come up with a hand plane like this before' also we ask our self; 'why did no one come up with a hand plane like this after'...
> The chrome ideas are so bright that it really outshines the few dislikes that we could have on this plane.
> The execution of the frog and the fact it was not eaten, show signs of brilliance in the chain of the production.
> The gold label are the touch that removes all doubts.
> So we had no doubt when we gave it five stars.
> JS I think this is again out of 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The author MaFe, has a short history, but tend to make it long, he is widely known for his expertise on curly shaves and his strong believe in the power of hand tools when the electricity are off, MaFe is also known to be a greasy guy, thinking into the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next review will be on bench dogs.
> Every wood wrecker should try one of these, they have a excellent grip on wood and a love for chips.
> (Try to avoid black dogs).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The author Jamie, has a long history, he is a shave specialist, no one can use a scraper like him, meditation master in the workshop. Jamie is also known for his last oils for the wood and for his strictly dust free workshop.
> 
> Hope this review will bring you absolutely no where, but perhaps a smile,
> JS
> Best thoughts,
> Jamie & Mads
> Brothers with different mothers.
> (and fathers).


Excellent review! I can't wait for the review on the bench dogs.
A few sips of the high test Scotch makes everything much clearer.


----------



## CFrye

mafe said:


> *French hand plane review Darex 303 (the long waited review).*
> 
> *French hand plane review Darex 303*
> the long waited review…
> Mads has left his laptop sitting, Silly boy,
> J S I wonder if he will re read it LOL
> 
> By the authors of unpopular wood wrecking magazine:
> Jamie the Scotsman & MaFe the Dane.
> Brothers with different mothers (and fathers).
> 
> *You know what they say about the French?*
> We don't…
> JS yes but Mads you Danes have not forgiven Napoleon
> This blog is in no way a nationalist attempt of promoting France, the authors have no intention of making it into a international matter and no French were hurt during the review, so no reason to feel hurt after.
> In fact we both like chese, frogs, beautiful woman and tools of any nationality.
> 
> So we decided to test a product from the French hand plane producer Darex.
> Darex has been around for a long time, they are excellent at copying tools and making them at their own standards.
> JS Are you sure it,s not Durex the French are always writing letters about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Darex 303* is the name of the model.
> *We give it 5 stars.*
> JS Yes Mads but did you tell them that was out of 100.
> They were short of one millimeter, so it became a 44mm iron.
> But no more ramblings, lets get serious and look into the hand plane.
> The one we had the chance to test is a good as new, slightly used model, purchased by a Scotsman.
> JS You say Scotsman but with all the Vikings in Ayrshire he could be a Dane. You know that in Scotland
> we get the best Danish Bacon & Butter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First let's take a look at the cap iron, feels heavy and the chrome in play with the gold sticker, gives it a sexy look, we are especially impressed with the 44mm detail, no iron'y here.
> Also the plastic knob for tightening the blade has gone through a serious design phase, we are tempted to believe they have look at pre www2 Russian planes for inspiration, quite naughty that is.
> JS Planes I think you mean tanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you handle this!
> Again a naughty detail, the wood has been replaced with a look alike Bakelite plastic.
> It actually feels good in the hand and gives you a grip of the situation at this point.
> JS Yes Mads but you just paddled twa lengths o Loch Doon and said your hands were numb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same song, different melody and shape…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reinforced plastic knob, gives it the strength to be tightened a reasonable amount of times before it will break.
> JS Reasonable amount of times. Twice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The frog is a masterpiece, all plastic.
> (The French actually eat frogs).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must admit the chrome cap iron do add some bling effect, it will stand out in any shop and they managed to use absolute minimum of material to make it.
> JS Yes that is the sad part. Not even any scrap value
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did admit our copy was a wee bit used, but frankly you can still see the chrome that once covered the entire sole.
> Imagine the face of your fellow woodworkers when you tilt your plane a show of a wee bit chrome, they will be green! But since it is not brand new, we will not go deeper into this.
> JS Yes I can Green like a Frog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will go straight to the flatness test.
> As you can see it is not too bad, no more light passes the straight edge than the tolerance they promise on the spec's.
> (You should not be able to get more light through, that to light up a small workshop).
> So it will get a star for that.
> JS I think it was a bad idea to hide Mads glasses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok perhaps it could have been worked a wee bit more, but that would have destroyed the beautiful chrome, so lets just call it relatively flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The iron seems to be made from iron, so we looked at the back.
> As you see again relatively flat.
> JS Holland is also flat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is what the French call: 'prête hors de la boîte', ready out of the box.
> Not sure if it's for planning or moldings, but we will make more testing.
> It gets a star for being ready.
> JS Now he has me flummoxed , Have I mentioned that I blame my truant officer
> for my poor French
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for some hands on testing!
> We will try and push it through some pine.
> It looks like shaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For compare, here shaves from a Japanese hand plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here chips from a electric thicknesser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are not all sure, but tend to call it shaves and not chips, so it gets a star here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vive la France.
> 
> JS I think there is some photo trickery here or black magik
> *Conclusion:*
> The Darex is one of these products, where we got to ask our self; 'why did no one come up with a hand plane like this before' also we ask our self; 'why did no one come up with a hand plane like this after'...
> The chrome ideas are so bright that it really outshines the few dislikes that we could have on this plane.
> The execution of the frog and the fact it was not eaten, show signs of brilliance in the chain of the production.
> The gold label are the touch that removes all doubts.
> So we had no doubt when we gave it five stars.
> JS I think this is again out of 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The author MaFe, has a short history, but tend to make it long, he is widely known for his expertise on curly shaves and his strong believe in the power of hand tools when the electricity are off, MaFe is also known to be a greasy guy, thinking into the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next review will be on bench dogs.
> Every wood wrecker should try one of these, they have a excellent grip on wood and a love for chips.
> (Try to avoid black dogs).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The author Jamie, has a long history, he is a shave specialist, no one can use a scraper like him, meditation master in the workshop. Jamie is also known for his last oils for the wood and for his strictly dust free workshop.
> 
> Hope this review will bring you absolutely no where, but perhaps a smile,
> JS
> Best thoughts,
> Jamie & Mads
> Brothers with different mothers.
> (and fathers).


It might be a scratch stock plane! Bench dog review? Yes, please.


----------



## phtaylor36

mafe said:


> *French hand plane review Darex 303 (the long waited review).*
> 
> *French hand plane review Darex 303*
> the long waited review…
> Mads has left his laptop sitting, Silly boy,
> J S I wonder if he will re read it LOL
> 
> By the authors of unpopular wood wrecking magazine:
> Jamie the Scotsman & MaFe the Dane.
> Brothers with different mothers (and fathers).
> 
> *You know what they say about the French?*
> We don't…
> JS yes but Mads you Danes have not forgiven Napoleon
> This blog is in no way a nationalist attempt of promoting France, the authors have no intention of making it into a international matter and no French were hurt during the review, so no reason to feel hurt after.
> In fact we both like chese, frogs, beautiful woman and tools of any nationality.
> 
> So we decided to test a product from the French hand plane producer Darex.
> Darex has been around for a long time, they are excellent at copying tools and making them at their own standards.
> JS Are you sure it,s not Durex the French are always writing letters about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Darex 303* is the name of the model.
> *We give it 5 stars.*
> JS Yes Mads but did you tell them that was out of 100.
> They were short of one millimeter, so it became a 44mm iron.
> But no more ramblings, lets get serious and look into the hand plane.
> The one we had the chance to test is a good as new, slightly used model, purchased by a Scotsman.
> JS You say Scotsman but with all the Vikings in Ayrshire he could be a Dane. You know that in Scotland
> we get the best Danish Bacon & Butter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First let's take a look at the cap iron, feels heavy and the chrome in play with the gold sticker, gives it a sexy look, we are especially impressed with the 44mm detail, no iron'y here.
> Also the plastic knob for tightening the blade has gone through a serious design phase, we are tempted to believe they have look at pre www2 Russian planes for inspiration, quite naughty that is.
> JS Planes I think you mean tanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you handle this!
> Again a naughty detail, the wood has been replaced with a look alike Bakelite plastic.
> It actually feels good in the hand and gives you a grip of the situation at this point.
> JS Yes Mads but you just paddled twa lengths o Loch Doon and said your hands were numb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same song, different melody and shape…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reinforced plastic knob, gives it the strength to be tightened a reasonable amount of times before it will break.
> JS Reasonable amount of times. Twice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The frog is a masterpiece, all plastic.
> (The French actually eat frogs).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must admit the chrome cap iron do add some bling effect, it will stand out in any shop and they managed to use absolute minimum of material to make it.
> JS Yes that is the sad part. Not even any scrap value
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did admit our copy was a wee bit used, but frankly you can still see the chrome that once covered the entire sole.
> Imagine the face of your fellow woodworkers when you tilt your plane a show of a wee bit chrome, they will be green! But since it is not brand new, we will not go deeper into this.
> JS Yes I can Green like a Frog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will go straight to the flatness test.
> As you can see it is not too bad, no more light passes the straight edge than the tolerance they promise on the spec's.
> (You should not be able to get more light through, that to light up a small workshop).
> So it will get a star for that.
> JS I think it was a bad idea to hide Mads glasses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok perhaps it could have been worked a wee bit more, but that would have destroyed the beautiful chrome, so lets just call it relatively flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The iron seems to be made from iron, so we looked at the back.
> As you see again relatively flat.
> JS Holland is also flat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is what the French call: 'prête hors de la boîte', ready out of the box.
> Not sure if it's for planning or moldings, but we will make more testing.
> It gets a star for being ready.
> JS Now he has me flummoxed , Have I mentioned that I blame my truant officer
> for my poor French
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for some hands on testing!
> We will try and push it through some pine.
> It looks like shaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For compare, here shaves from a Japanese hand plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here chips from a electric thicknesser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are not all sure, but tend to call it shaves and not chips, so it gets a star here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vive la France.
> 
> JS I think there is some photo trickery here or black magik
> *Conclusion:*
> The Darex is one of these products, where we got to ask our self; 'why did no one come up with a hand plane like this before' also we ask our self; 'why did no one come up with a hand plane like this after'...
> The chrome ideas are so bright that it really outshines the few dislikes that we could have on this plane.
> The execution of the frog and the fact it was not eaten, show signs of brilliance in the chain of the production.
> The gold label are the touch that removes all doubts.
> So we had no doubt when we gave it five stars.
> JS I think this is again out of 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The author MaFe, has a short history, but tend to make it long, he is widely known for his expertise on curly shaves and his strong believe in the power of hand tools when the electricity are off, MaFe is also known to be a greasy guy, thinking into the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next review will be on bench dogs.
> Every wood wrecker should try one of these, they have a excellent grip on wood and a love for chips.
> (Try to avoid black dogs).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The author Jamie, has a long history, he is a shave specialist, no one can use a scraper like him, meditation master in the workshop. Jamie is also known for his last oils for the wood and for his strictly dust free workshop.
> 
> Hope this review will bring you absolutely no where, but perhaps a smile,
> JS
> Best thoughts,
> Jamie & Mads
> Brothers with different mothers.
> (and fathers).


That is truly amazing, a real hobby-killer for sure. Loved the review


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *French hand plane review Darex 303 (the long waited review).*
> 
> *French hand plane review Darex 303*
> the long waited review…
> Mads has left his laptop sitting, Silly boy,
> J S I wonder if he will re read it LOL
> 
> By the authors of unpopular wood wrecking magazine:
> Jamie the Scotsman & MaFe the Dane.
> Brothers with different mothers (and fathers).
> 
> *You know what they say about the French?*
> We don't…
> JS yes but Mads you Danes have not forgiven Napoleon
> This blog is in no way a nationalist attempt of promoting France, the authors have no intention of making it into a international matter and no French were hurt during the review, so no reason to feel hurt after.
> In fact we both like chese, frogs, beautiful woman and tools of any nationality.
> 
> So we decided to test a product from the French hand plane producer Darex.
> Darex has been around for a long time, they are excellent at copying tools and making them at their own standards.
> JS Are you sure it,s not Durex the French are always writing letters about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Darex 303* is the name of the model.
> *We give it 5 stars.*
> JS Yes Mads but did you tell them that was out of 100.
> They were short of one millimeter, so it became a 44mm iron.
> But no more ramblings, lets get serious and look into the hand plane.
> The one we had the chance to test is a good as new, slightly used model, purchased by a Scotsman.
> JS You say Scotsman but with all the Vikings in Ayrshire he could be a Dane. You know that in Scotland
> we get the best Danish Bacon & Butter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First let's take a look at the cap iron, feels heavy and the chrome in play with the gold sticker, gives it a sexy look, we are especially impressed with the 44mm detail, no iron'y here.
> Also the plastic knob for tightening the blade has gone through a serious design phase, we are tempted to believe they have look at pre www2 Russian planes for inspiration, quite naughty that is.
> JS Planes I think you mean tanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you handle this!
> Again a naughty detail, the wood has been replaced with a look alike Bakelite plastic.
> It actually feels good in the hand and gives you a grip of the situation at this point.
> JS Yes Mads but you just paddled twa lengths o Loch Doon and said your hands were numb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same song, different melody and shape…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reinforced plastic knob, gives it the strength to be tightened a reasonable amount of times before it will break.
> JS Reasonable amount of times. Twice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The frog is a masterpiece, all plastic.
> (The French actually eat frogs).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must admit the chrome cap iron do add some bling effect, it will stand out in any shop and they managed to use absolute minimum of material to make it.
> JS Yes that is the sad part. Not even any scrap value
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did admit our copy was a wee bit used, but frankly you can still see the chrome that once covered the entire sole.
> Imagine the face of your fellow woodworkers when you tilt your plane a show of a wee bit chrome, they will be green! But since it is not brand new, we will not go deeper into this.
> JS Yes I can Green like a Frog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will go straight to the flatness test.
> As you can see it is not too bad, no more light passes the straight edge than the tolerance they promise on the spec's.
> (You should not be able to get more light through, that to light up a small workshop).
> So it will get a star for that.
> JS I think it was a bad idea to hide Mads glasses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok perhaps it could have been worked a wee bit more, but that would have destroyed the beautiful chrome, so lets just call it relatively flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The iron seems to be made from iron, so we looked at the back.
> As you see again relatively flat.
> JS Holland is also flat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is what the French call: 'prête hors de la boîte', ready out of the box.
> Not sure if it's for planning or moldings, but we will make more testing.
> It gets a star for being ready.
> JS Now he has me flummoxed , Have I mentioned that I blame my truant officer
> for my poor French
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for some hands on testing!
> We will try and push it through some pine.
> It looks like shaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For compare, here shaves from a Japanese hand plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here chips from a electric thicknesser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are not all sure, but tend to call it shaves and not chips, so it gets a star here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vive la France.
> 
> JS I think there is some photo trickery here or black magik
> *Conclusion:*
> The Darex is one of these products, where we got to ask our self; 'why did no one come up with a hand plane like this before' also we ask our self; 'why did no one come up with a hand plane like this after'...
> The chrome ideas are so bright that it really outshines the few dislikes that we could have on this plane.
> The execution of the frog and the fact it was not eaten, show signs of brilliance in the chain of the production.
> The gold label are the touch that removes all doubts.
> So we had no doubt when we gave it five stars.
> JS I think this is again out of 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The author MaFe, has a short history, but tend to make it long, he is widely known for his expertise on curly shaves and his strong believe in the power of hand tools when the electricity are off, MaFe is also known to be a greasy guy, thinking into the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next review will be on bench dogs.
> Every wood wrecker should try one of these, they have a excellent grip on wood and a love for chips.
> (Try to avoid black dogs).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The author Jamie, has a long history, he is a shave specialist, no one can use a scraper like him, meditation master in the workshop. Jamie is also known for his last oils for the wood and for his strictly dust free workshop.
> 
> Hope this review will bring you absolutely no where, but perhaps a smile,
> JS
> Best thoughts,
> Jamie & Mads
> Brothers with different mothers.
> (and fathers).


Only one comment to this blog: 'No comments'.
Thank you, J&M.


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *French hand plane review Darex 303 (the long waited review).*
> 
> *French hand plane review Darex 303*
> the long waited review…
> Mads has left his laptop sitting, Silly boy,
> J S I wonder if he will re read it LOL
> 
> By the authors of unpopular wood wrecking magazine:
> Jamie the Scotsman & MaFe the Dane.
> Brothers with different mothers (and fathers).
> 
> *You know what they say about the French?*
> We don't…
> JS yes but Mads you Danes have not forgiven Napoleon
> This blog is in no way a nationalist attempt of promoting France, the authors have no intention of making it into a international matter and no French were hurt during the review, so no reason to feel hurt after.
> In fact we both like chese, frogs, beautiful woman and tools of any nationality.
> 
> So we decided to test a product from the French hand plane producer Darex.
> Darex has been around for a long time, they are excellent at copying tools and making them at their own standards.
> JS Are you sure it,s not Durex the French are always writing letters about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Darex 303* is the name of the model.
> *We give it 5 stars.*
> JS Yes Mads but did you tell them that was out of 100.
> They were short of one millimeter, so it became a 44mm iron.
> But no more ramblings, lets get serious and look into the hand plane.
> The one we had the chance to test is a good as new, slightly used model, purchased by a Scotsman.
> JS You say Scotsman but with all the Vikings in Ayrshire he could be a Dane. You know that in Scotland
> we get the best Danish Bacon & Butter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First let's take a look at the cap iron, feels heavy and the chrome in play with the gold sticker, gives it a sexy look, we are especially impressed with the 44mm detail, no iron'y here.
> Also the plastic knob for tightening the blade has gone through a serious design phase, we are tempted to believe they have look at pre www2 Russian planes for inspiration, quite naughty that is.
> JS Planes I think you mean tanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you handle this!
> Again a naughty detail, the wood has been replaced with a look alike Bakelite plastic.
> It actually feels good in the hand and gives you a grip of the situation at this point.
> JS Yes Mads but you just paddled twa lengths o Loch Doon and said your hands were numb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same song, different melody and shape…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reinforced plastic knob, gives it the strength to be tightened a reasonable amount of times before it will break.
> JS Reasonable amount of times. Twice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The frog is a masterpiece, all plastic.
> (The French actually eat frogs).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must admit the chrome cap iron do add some bling effect, it will stand out in any shop and they managed to use absolute minimum of material to make it.
> JS Yes that is the sad part. Not even any scrap value
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did admit our copy was a wee bit used, but frankly you can still see the chrome that once covered the entire sole.
> Imagine the face of your fellow woodworkers when you tilt your plane a show of a wee bit chrome, they will be green! But since it is not brand new, we will not go deeper into this.
> JS Yes I can Green like a Frog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will go straight to the flatness test.
> As you can see it is not too bad, no more light passes the straight edge than the tolerance they promise on the spec's.
> (You should not be able to get more light through, that to light up a small workshop).
> So it will get a star for that.
> JS I think it was a bad idea to hide Mads glasses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok perhaps it could have been worked a wee bit more, but that would have destroyed the beautiful chrome, so lets just call it relatively flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The iron seems to be made from iron, so we looked at the back.
> As you see again relatively flat.
> JS Holland is also flat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is what the French call: 'prête hors de la boîte', ready out of the box.
> Not sure if it's for planning or moldings, but we will make more testing.
> It gets a star for being ready.
> JS Now he has me flummoxed , Have I mentioned that I blame my truant officer
> for my poor French
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for some hands on testing!
> We will try and push it through some pine.
> It looks like shaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For compare, here shaves from a Japanese hand plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here chips from a electric thicknesser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are not all sure, but tend to call it shaves and not chips, so it gets a star here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vive la France.
> 
> JS I think there is some photo trickery here or black magik
> *Conclusion:*
> The Darex is one of these products, where we got to ask our self; 'why did no one come up with a hand plane like this before' also we ask our self; 'why did no one come up with a hand plane like this after'...
> The chrome ideas are so bright that it really outshines the few dislikes that we could have on this plane.
> The execution of the frog and the fact it was not eaten, show signs of brilliance in the chain of the production.
> The gold label are the touch that removes all doubts.
> So we had no doubt when we gave it five stars.
> JS I think this is again out of 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The author MaFe, has a short history, but tend to make it long, he is widely known for his expertise on curly shaves and his strong believe in the power of hand tools when the electricity are off, MaFe is also known to be a greasy guy, thinking into the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next review will be on bench dogs.
> Every wood wrecker should try one of these, they have a excellent grip on wood and a love for chips.
> (Try to avoid black dogs).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The author Jamie, has a long history, he is a shave specialist, no one can use a scraper like him, meditation master in the workshop. Jamie is also known for his last oils for the wood and for his strictly dust free workshop.
> 
> Hope this review will bring you absolutely no where, but perhaps a smile,
> JS
> Best thoughts,
> Jamie & Mads
> Brothers with different mothers.
> (and fathers).


Ohhhhh yes of course thank you for stopping by and the kind comments.
From the heart,
J&M.


----------



## mafe

*Jamies two face knife ;-)*

*Jamies two face knife*
perhaps the brother knife…

Hi LJ's, I have been offline for a while, had a wonderful summer, but ran out of energy at the end.
As some of you know I have chronically pains and this combined with too much happening, kind of got me at the end (two sides).
So I have been comfortably numb for a while (pale face)...
Now I try to take little steps and let life run in the veins again and what is better than to share a little on LJ.

As many of you know I visited my friend Jamie in Scotland.
Just before going I made my self a knife for my carving tools and brought that with me.
While I was in Scotland I made another knife with a friend Ron there and so I decided that Jamie should have the one I brought, so it is now Jamies knife I picture here. ;-) Life is sweet.









Starting of with a piece of cocobolo, a wonderful piece with sapwood giving it a twist.
So I decided to call it the two face knife.









I had a Japanese knife blade, that I thought was suited for the wood, it is laminated and so I thought it was a good match to the two faces.
Next I placed the blade in the wood, this you can see more about in some of the other blogs I made.
Once the blade it was in the block it was time for design, I wanted to make a small knife for carving, and the handle should have a good grip and be nice to work with in all directions.









sawing out the shape on the band saw.









Then roughly the curves.









Final shaping was done on the Supersander wheel, I have said it before; 'I love that Supersander'.









With this knife I will not try to make it all smooth, it is a carving knife, so I think it suits it to have the marks from the making, so I just go up grid in hand all the way to 600 and then polish of with compound on wheels.









Next is for safety and transport, I give it a small sheath.









To safe my arms I drill the holes for sewing.









That's the knifes sapwood side.









Cocobolo as we know it.









Jamies two face knife.

If some of you want to know more about making knifes, I have made this: tutorial .

Once again thank you for a wonderful visit Jamie, I am with you all there, even I am fare away, this blog is for bringing smiles.

Perhaps it can inspire others to make knifes.

*The best of my thoughts,*
Mads


----------



## Schwieb

mafe said:


> *Jamies two face knife ;-)*
> 
> *Jamies two face knife*
> perhaps the brother knife…
> 
> Hi LJ's, I have been offline for a while, had a wonderful summer, but ran out of energy at the end.
> As some of you know I have chronically pains and this combined with too much happening, kind of got me at the end (two sides).
> So I have been comfortably numb for a while (pale face)...
> Now I try to take little steps and let life run in the veins again and what is better than to share a little on LJ.
> 
> As many of you know I visited my friend Jamie in Scotland.
> Just before going I made my self a knife for my carving tools and brought that with me.
> While I was in Scotland I made another knife with a friend Ron there and so I decided that Jamie should have the one I brought, so it is now Jamies knife I picture here. ;-) Life is sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting of with a piece of cocobolo, a wonderful piece with sapwood giving it a twist.
> So I decided to call it the two face knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a Japanese knife blade, that I thought was suited for the wood, it is laminated and so I thought it was a good match to the two faces.
> Next I placed the blade in the wood, this you can see more about in some of the other blogs I made.
> Once the blade it was in the block it was time for design, I wanted to make a small knife for carving, and the handle should have a good grip and be nice to work with in all directions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sawing out the shape on the band saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then roughly the curves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final shaping was done on the Supersander wheel, I have said it before; 'I love that Supersander'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this knife I will not try to make it all smooth, it is a carving knife, so I think it suits it to have the marks from the making, so I just go up grid in hand all the way to 600 and then polish of with compound on wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is for safety and transport, I give it a small sheath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To safe my arms I drill the holes for sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the knifes sapwood side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cocobolo as we know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies two face knife.
> 
> If some of you want to know more about making knifes, I have made this: tutorial .
> 
> Once again thank you for a wonderful visit Jamie, I am with you all there, even I am fare away, this blog is for bringing smiles.
> 
> Perhaps it can inspire others to make knifes.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


Great work as always, Mads. I know what you mean about a busy summer and aches and pains. Still, my wife and I are headed next week for a mission trip to Nicaragua. This should be very interesting.


----------



## CFrye

mafe said:


> *Jamies two face knife ;-)*
> 
> *Jamies two face knife*
> perhaps the brother knife…
> 
> Hi LJ's, I have been offline for a while, had a wonderful summer, but ran out of energy at the end.
> As some of you know I have chronically pains and this combined with too much happening, kind of got me at the end (two sides).
> So I have been comfortably numb for a while (pale face)...
> Now I try to take little steps and let life run in the veins again and what is better than to share a little on LJ.
> 
> As many of you know I visited my friend Jamie in Scotland.
> Just before going I made my self a knife for my carving tools and brought that with me.
> While I was in Scotland I made another knife with a friend Ron there and so I decided that Jamie should have the one I brought, so it is now Jamies knife I picture here. ;-) Life is sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting of with a piece of cocobolo, a wonderful piece with sapwood giving it a twist.
> So I decided to call it the two face knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a Japanese knife blade, that I thought was suited for the wood, it is laminated and so I thought it was a good match to the two faces.
> Next I placed the blade in the wood, this you can see more about in some of the other blogs I made.
> Once the blade it was in the block it was time for design, I wanted to make a small knife for carving, and the handle should have a good grip and be nice to work with in all directions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sawing out the shape on the band saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then roughly the curves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final shaping was done on the Supersander wheel, I have said it before; 'I love that Supersander'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this knife I will not try to make it all smooth, it is a carving knife, so I think it suits it to have the marks from the making, so I just go up grid in hand all the way to 600 and then polish of with compound on wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is for safety and transport, I give it a small sheath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To safe my arms I drill the holes for sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the knifes sapwood side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cocobolo as we know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies two face knife.
> 
> If some of you want to know more about making knifes, I have made this: tutorial .
> 
> Once again thank you for a wonderful visit Jamie, I am with you all there, even I am fare away, this blog is for bringing smiles.
> 
> Perhaps it can inspire others to make knifes.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


Beautiful knife, gift and story, Mads! I just happen to have a similar piece of walnut, half heartwood/half sapwood and an old sharpened-to-the split-plane-blade. Hmmm maybe… Thanks for sharing and inspiring!


----------



## madts

mafe said:


> *Jamies two face knife ;-)*
> 
> *Jamies two face knife*
> perhaps the brother knife…
> 
> Hi LJ's, I have been offline for a while, had a wonderful summer, but ran out of energy at the end.
> As some of you know I have chronically pains and this combined with too much happening, kind of got me at the end (two sides).
> So I have been comfortably numb for a while (pale face)...
> Now I try to take little steps and let life run in the veins again and what is better than to share a little on LJ.
> 
> As many of you know I visited my friend Jamie in Scotland.
> Just before going I made my self a knife for my carving tools and brought that with me.
> While I was in Scotland I made another knife with a friend Ron there and so I decided that Jamie should have the one I brought, so it is now Jamies knife I picture here. ;-) Life is sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting of with a piece of cocobolo, a wonderful piece with sapwood giving it a twist.
> So I decided to call it the two face knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a Japanese knife blade, that I thought was suited for the wood, it is laminated and so I thought it was a good match to the two faces.
> Next I placed the blade in the wood, this you can see more about in some of the other blogs I made.
> Once the blade it was in the block it was time for design, I wanted to make a small knife for carving, and the handle should have a good grip and be nice to work with in all directions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sawing out the shape on the band saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then roughly the curves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final shaping was done on the Supersander wheel, I have said it before; 'I love that Supersander'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this knife I will not try to make it all smooth, it is a carving knife, so I think it suits it to have the marks from the making, so I just go up grid in hand all the way to 600 and then polish of with compound on wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is for safety and transport, I give it a small sheath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To safe my arms I drill the holes for sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the knifes sapwood side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cocobolo as we know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies two face knife.
> 
> If some of you want to know more about making knifes, I have made this: tutorial .
> 
> Once again thank you for a wonderful visit Jamie, I am with you all there, even I am fare away, this blog is for bringing smiles.
> 
> Perhaps it can inspire others to make knifes.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


Nice to have you back Mads. Sounds like you had a great summer.

Nice knife, by the way.


----------



## lew

mafe said:


> *Jamies two face knife ;-)*
> 
> *Jamies two face knife*
> perhaps the brother knife…
> 
> Hi LJ's, I have been offline for a while, had a wonderful summer, but ran out of energy at the end.
> As some of you know I have chronically pains and this combined with too much happening, kind of got me at the end (two sides).
> So I have been comfortably numb for a while (pale face)...
> Now I try to take little steps and let life run in the veins again and what is better than to share a little on LJ.
> 
> As many of you know I visited my friend Jamie in Scotland.
> Just before going I made my self a knife for my carving tools and brought that with me.
> While I was in Scotland I made another knife with a friend Ron there and so I decided that Jamie should have the one I brought, so it is now Jamies knife I picture here. ;-) Life is sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting of with a piece of cocobolo, a wonderful piece with sapwood giving it a twist.
> So I decided to call it the two face knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a Japanese knife blade, that I thought was suited for the wood, it is laminated and so I thought it was a good match to the two faces.
> Next I placed the blade in the wood, this you can see more about in some of the other blogs I made.
> Once the blade it was in the block it was time for design, I wanted to make a small knife for carving, and the handle should have a good grip and be nice to work with in all directions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sawing out the shape on the band saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then roughly the curves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final shaping was done on the Supersander wheel, I have said it before; 'I love that Supersander'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this knife I will not try to make it all smooth, it is a carving knife, so I think it suits it to have the marks from the making, so I just go up grid in hand all the way to 600 and then polish of with compound on wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is for safety and transport, I give it a small sheath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To safe my arms I drill the holes for sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the knifes sapwood side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cocobolo as we know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies two face knife.
> 
> If some of you want to know more about making knifes, I have made this: tutorial .
> 
> Once again thank you for a wonderful visit Jamie, I am with you all there, even I am fare away, this blog is for bringing smiles.
> 
> Perhaps it can inspire others to make knifes.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


A fitting name for a beautiful knife!

Happy to hear you are feeling better.


----------



## grizzman

mafe said:


> *Jamies two face knife ;-)*
> 
> *Jamies two face knife*
> perhaps the brother knife…
> 
> Hi LJ's, I have been offline for a while, had a wonderful summer, but ran out of energy at the end.
> As some of you know I have chronically pains and this combined with too much happening, kind of got me at the end (two sides).
> So I have been comfortably numb for a while (pale face)...
> Now I try to take little steps and let life run in the veins again and what is better than to share a little on LJ.
> 
> As many of you know I visited my friend Jamie in Scotland.
> Just before going I made my self a knife for my carving tools and brought that with me.
> While I was in Scotland I made another knife with a friend Ron there and so I decided that Jamie should have the one I brought, so it is now Jamies knife I picture here. ;-) Life is sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting of with a piece of cocobolo, a wonderful piece with sapwood giving it a twist.
> So I decided to call it the two face knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a Japanese knife blade, that I thought was suited for the wood, it is laminated and so I thought it was a good match to the two faces.
> Next I placed the blade in the wood, this you can see more about in some of the other blogs I made.
> Once the blade it was in the block it was time for design, I wanted to make a small knife for carving, and the handle should have a good grip and be nice to work with in all directions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sawing out the shape on the band saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then roughly the curves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final shaping was done on the Supersander wheel, I have said it before; 'I love that Supersander'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this knife I will not try to make it all smooth, it is a carving knife, so I think it suits it to have the marks from the making, so I just go up grid in hand all the way to 600 and then polish of with compound on wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is for safety and transport, I give it a small sheath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To safe my arms I drill the holes for sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the knifes sapwood side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cocobolo as we know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies two face knife.
> 
> If some of you want to know more about making knifes, I have made this: tutorial .
> 
> Once again thank you for a wonderful visit Jamie, I am with you all there, even I am fare away, this blog is for bringing smiles.
> 
> Perhaps it can inspire others to make knifes.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


yea i was wondering if you were going to hit the wall with all you were doing, we love life, and sometimes we take chances, and then sometimes it hits us in the face, and we must rest and do what it takes to get our bodies back to normal running speed…that vacation mode can put the hurt on us for sure …huh mads….i love the knife, and that super sander is one heck of a beast…watch your fingers there mads….lol…good to see you…


----------



## stefang

mafe said:


> *Jamies two face knife ;-)*
> 
> *Jamies two face knife*
> perhaps the brother knife…
> 
> Hi LJ's, I have been offline for a while, had a wonderful summer, but ran out of energy at the end.
> As some of you know I have chronically pains and this combined with too much happening, kind of got me at the end (two sides).
> So I have been comfortably numb for a while (pale face)...
> Now I try to take little steps and let life run in the veins again and what is better than to share a little on LJ.
> 
> As many of you know I visited my friend Jamie in Scotland.
> Just before going I made my self a knife for my carving tools and brought that with me.
> While I was in Scotland I made another knife with a friend Ron there and so I decided that Jamie should have the one I brought, so it is now Jamies knife I picture here. ;-) Life is sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting of with a piece of cocobolo, a wonderful piece with sapwood giving it a twist.
> So I decided to call it the two face knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a Japanese knife blade, that I thought was suited for the wood, it is laminated and so I thought it was a good match to the two faces.
> Next I placed the blade in the wood, this you can see more about in some of the other blogs I made.
> Once the blade it was in the block it was time for design, I wanted to make a small knife for carving, and the handle should have a good grip and be nice to work with in all directions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sawing out the shape on the band saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then roughly the curves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final shaping was done on the Supersander wheel, I have said it before; 'I love that Supersander'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this knife I will not try to make it all smooth, it is a carving knife, so I think it suits it to have the marks from the making, so I just go up grid in hand all the way to 600 and then polish of with compound on wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is for safety and transport, I give it a small sheath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To safe my arms I drill the holes for sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the knifes sapwood side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cocobolo as we know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies two face knife.
> 
> If some of you want to know more about making knifes, I have made this: tutorial .
> 
> Once again thank you for a wonderful visit Jamie, I am with you all there, even I am fare away, this blog is for bringing smiles.
> 
> Perhaps it can inspire others to make knifes.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


Cool knife Mads and I liked the way you did the holes on the sheath.


----------



## BTimmons

mafe said:


> *Jamies two face knife ;-)*
> 
> *Jamies two face knife*
> perhaps the brother knife…
> 
> Hi LJ's, I have been offline for a while, had a wonderful summer, but ran out of energy at the end.
> As some of you know I have chronically pains and this combined with too much happening, kind of got me at the end (two sides).
> So I have been comfortably numb for a while (pale face)...
> Now I try to take little steps and let life run in the veins again and what is better than to share a little on LJ.
> 
> As many of you know I visited my friend Jamie in Scotland.
> Just before going I made my self a knife for my carving tools and brought that with me.
> While I was in Scotland I made another knife with a friend Ron there and so I decided that Jamie should have the one I brought, so it is now Jamies knife I picture here. ;-) Life is sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting of with a piece of cocobolo, a wonderful piece with sapwood giving it a twist.
> So I decided to call it the two face knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a Japanese knife blade, that I thought was suited for the wood, it is laminated and so I thought it was a good match to the two faces.
> Next I placed the blade in the wood, this you can see more about in some of the other blogs I made.
> Once the blade it was in the block it was time for design, I wanted to make a small knife for carving, and the handle should have a good grip and be nice to work with in all directions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sawing out the shape on the band saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then roughly the curves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final shaping was done on the Supersander wheel, I have said it before; 'I love that Supersander'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this knife I will not try to make it all smooth, it is a carving knife, so I think it suits it to have the marks from the making, so I just go up grid in hand all the way to 600 and then polish of with compound on wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is for safety and transport, I give it a small sheath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To safe my arms I drill the holes for sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the knifes sapwood side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cocobolo as we know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies two face knife.
> 
> If some of you want to know more about making knifes, I have made this: tutorial .
> 
> Once again thank you for a wonderful visit Jamie, I am with you all there, even I am fare away, this blog is for bringing smiles.
> 
> Perhaps it can inspire others to make knifes.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


Beautiful work. Interesting choice with the wood, embracing what others might see as imperfection.


----------



## racerglen

mafe said:


> *Jamies two face knife ;-)*
> 
> *Jamies two face knife*
> perhaps the brother knife…
> 
> Hi LJ's, I have been offline for a while, had a wonderful summer, but ran out of energy at the end.
> As some of you know I have chronically pains and this combined with too much happening, kind of got me at the end (two sides).
> So I have been comfortably numb for a while (pale face)...
> Now I try to take little steps and let life run in the veins again and what is better than to share a little on LJ.
> 
> As many of you know I visited my friend Jamie in Scotland.
> Just before going I made my self a knife for my carving tools and brought that with me.
> While I was in Scotland I made another knife with a friend Ron there and so I decided that Jamie should have the one I brought, so it is now Jamies knife I picture here. ;-) Life is sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting of with a piece of cocobolo, a wonderful piece with sapwood giving it a twist.
> So I decided to call it the two face knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a Japanese knife blade, that I thought was suited for the wood, it is laminated and so I thought it was a good match to the two faces.
> Next I placed the blade in the wood, this you can see more about in some of the other blogs I made.
> Once the blade it was in the block it was time for design, I wanted to make a small knife for carving, and the handle should have a good grip and be nice to work with in all directions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sawing out the shape on the band saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then roughly the curves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final shaping was done on the Supersander wheel, I have said it before; 'I love that Supersander'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this knife I will not try to make it all smooth, it is a carving knife, so I think it suits it to have the marks from the making, so I just go up grid in hand all the way to 600 and then polish of with compound on wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is for safety and transport, I give it a small sheath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To safe my arms I drill the holes for sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the knifes sapwood side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cocobolo as we know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies two face knife.
> 
> If some of you want to know more about making knifes, I have made this: tutorial .
> 
> Once again thank you for a wonderful visit Jamie, I am with you all there, even I am fare away, this blog is for bringing smiles.
> 
> Perhaps it can inspire others to make knifes.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


Nice work, nice product, and fer-sake don't get burnt out man, we're all thinking of you and miss youre presence when you''re down.


----------



## donwilwol

mafe said:


> *Jamies two face knife ;-)*
> 
> *Jamies two face knife*
> perhaps the brother knife…
> 
> Hi LJ's, I have been offline for a while, had a wonderful summer, but ran out of energy at the end.
> As some of you know I have chronically pains and this combined with too much happening, kind of got me at the end (two sides).
> So I have been comfortably numb for a while (pale face)...
> Now I try to take little steps and let life run in the veins again and what is better than to share a little on LJ.
> 
> As many of you know I visited my friend Jamie in Scotland.
> Just before going I made my self a knife for my carving tools and brought that with me.
> While I was in Scotland I made another knife with a friend Ron there and so I decided that Jamie should have the one I brought, so it is now Jamies knife I picture here. ;-) Life is sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting of with a piece of cocobolo, a wonderful piece with sapwood giving it a twist.
> So I decided to call it the two face knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a Japanese knife blade, that I thought was suited for the wood, it is laminated and so I thought it was a good match to the two faces.
> Next I placed the blade in the wood, this you can see more about in some of the other blogs I made.
> Once the blade it was in the block it was time for design, I wanted to make a small knife for carving, and the handle should have a good grip and be nice to work with in all directions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sawing out the shape on the band saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then roughly the curves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final shaping was done on the Supersander wheel, I have said it before; 'I love that Supersander'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this knife I will not try to make it all smooth, it is a carving knife, so I think it suits it to have the marks from the making, so I just go up grid in hand all the way to 600 and then polish of with compound on wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is for safety and transport, I give it a small sheath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To safe my arms I drill the holes for sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the knifes sapwood side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cocobolo as we know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies two face knife.
> 
> If some of you want to know more about making knifes, I have made this: tutorial .
> 
> Once again thank you for a wonderful visit Jamie, I am with you all there, even I am fare away, this blog is for bringing smiles.
> 
> Perhaps it can inspire others to make knifes.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


that's a great knife. Well done!


----------



## johnhutchinson

mafe said:


> *Jamies two face knife ;-)*
> 
> *Jamies two face knife*
> perhaps the brother knife…
> 
> Hi LJ's, I have been offline for a while, had a wonderful summer, but ran out of energy at the end.
> As some of you know I have chronically pains and this combined with too much happening, kind of got me at the end (two sides).
> So I have been comfortably numb for a while (pale face)...
> Now I try to take little steps and let life run in the veins again and what is better than to share a little on LJ.
> 
> As many of you know I visited my friend Jamie in Scotland.
> Just before going I made my self a knife for my carving tools and brought that with me.
> While I was in Scotland I made another knife with a friend Ron there and so I decided that Jamie should have the one I brought, so it is now Jamies knife I picture here. ;-) Life is sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting of with a piece of cocobolo, a wonderful piece with sapwood giving it a twist.
> So I decided to call it the two face knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a Japanese knife blade, that I thought was suited for the wood, it is laminated and so I thought it was a good match to the two faces.
> Next I placed the blade in the wood, this you can see more about in some of the other blogs I made.
> Once the blade it was in the block it was time for design, I wanted to make a small knife for carving, and the handle should have a good grip and be nice to work with in all directions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sawing out the shape on the band saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then roughly the curves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final shaping was done on the Supersander wheel, I have said it before; 'I love that Supersander'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this knife I will not try to make it all smooth, it is a carving knife, so I think it suits it to have the marks from the making, so I just go up grid in hand all the way to 600 and then polish of with compound on wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is for safety and transport, I give it a small sheath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To safe my arms I drill the holes for sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the knifes sapwood side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cocobolo as we know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies two face knife.
> 
> If some of you want to know more about making knifes, I have made this: tutorial .
> 
> Once again thank you for a wonderful visit Jamie, I am with you all there, even I am fare away, this blog is for bringing smiles.
> 
> Perhaps it can inspire others to make knifes.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


BRAVO !!! The laminated steel and the "laminated wood" were meant for each other.


----------



## alba

mafe said:


> *Jamies two face knife ;-)*
> 
> *Jamies two face knife*
> perhaps the brother knife…
> 
> Hi LJ's, I have been offline for a while, had a wonderful summer, but ran out of energy at the end.
> As some of you know I have chronically pains and this combined with too much happening, kind of got me at the end (two sides).
> So I have been comfortably numb for a while (pale face)...
> Now I try to take little steps and let life run in the veins again and what is better than to share a little on LJ.
> 
> As many of you know I visited my friend Jamie in Scotland.
> Just before going I made my self a knife for my carving tools and brought that with me.
> While I was in Scotland I made another knife with a friend Ron there and so I decided that Jamie should have the one I brought, so it is now Jamies knife I picture here. ;-) Life is sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting of with a piece of cocobolo, a wonderful piece with sapwood giving it a twist.
> So I decided to call it the two face knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a Japanese knife blade, that I thought was suited for the wood, it is laminated and so I thought it was a good match to the two faces.
> Next I placed the blade in the wood, this you can see more about in some of the other blogs I made.
> Once the blade it was in the block it was time for design, I wanted to make a small knife for carving, and the handle should have a good grip and be nice to work with in all directions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sawing out the shape on the band saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then roughly the curves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final shaping was done on the Supersander wheel, I have said it before; 'I love that Supersander'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this knife I will not try to make it all smooth, it is a carving knife, so I think it suits it to have the marks from the making, so I just go up grid in hand all the way to 600 and then polish of with compound on wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is for safety and transport, I give it a small sheath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To safe my arms I drill the holes for sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the knifes sapwood side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cocobolo as we know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies two face knife.
> 
> If some of you want to know more about making knifes, I have made this: tutorial .
> 
> Once again thank you for a wonderful visit Jamie, I am with you all there, even I am fare away, this blog is for bringing smiles.
> 
> Perhaps it can inspire others to make knifes.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


Nice Knife Mads Smiles here
Love fae awe thi Jolly Rouges

Jamie


----------



## phtaylor36

mafe said:


> *Jamies two face knife ;-)*
> 
> *Jamies two face knife*
> perhaps the brother knife…
> 
> Hi LJ's, I have been offline for a while, had a wonderful summer, but ran out of energy at the end.
> As some of you know I have chronically pains and this combined with too much happening, kind of got me at the end (two sides).
> So I have been comfortably numb for a while (pale face)...
> Now I try to take little steps and let life run in the veins again and what is better than to share a little on LJ.
> 
> As many of you know I visited my friend Jamie in Scotland.
> Just before going I made my self a knife for my carving tools and brought that with me.
> While I was in Scotland I made another knife with a friend Ron there and so I decided that Jamie should have the one I brought, so it is now Jamies knife I picture here. ;-) Life is sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting of with a piece of cocobolo, a wonderful piece with sapwood giving it a twist.
> So I decided to call it the two face knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a Japanese knife blade, that I thought was suited for the wood, it is laminated and so I thought it was a good match to the two faces.
> Next I placed the blade in the wood, this you can see more about in some of the other blogs I made.
> Once the blade it was in the block it was time for design, I wanted to make a small knife for carving, and the handle should have a good grip and be nice to work with in all directions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sawing out the shape on the band saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then roughly the curves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final shaping was done on the Supersander wheel, I have said it before; 'I love that Supersander'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this knife I will not try to make it all smooth, it is a carving knife, so I think it suits it to have the marks from the making, so I just go up grid in hand all the way to 600 and then polish of with compound on wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is for safety and transport, I give it a small sheath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To safe my arms I drill the holes for sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the knifes sapwood side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cocobolo as we know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies two face knife.
> 
> If some of you want to know more about making knifes, I have made this: tutorial .
> 
> Once again thank you for a wonderful visit Jamie, I am with you all there, even I am fare away, this blog is for bringing smiles.
> 
> Perhaps it can inspire others to make knifes.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


That is a beautiful knife Mads, well done.


----------



## Kentuk55

mafe said:


> *Jamies two face knife ;-)*
> 
> *Jamies two face knife*
> perhaps the brother knife…
> 
> Hi LJ's, I have been offline for a while, had a wonderful summer, but ran out of energy at the end.
> As some of you know I have chronically pains and this combined with too much happening, kind of got me at the end (two sides).
> So I have been comfortably numb for a while (pale face)...
> Now I try to take little steps and let life run in the veins again and what is better than to share a little on LJ.
> 
> As many of you know I visited my friend Jamie in Scotland.
> Just before going I made my self a knife for my carving tools and brought that with me.
> While I was in Scotland I made another knife with a friend Ron there and so I decided that Jamie should have the one I brought, so it is now Jamies knife I picture here. ;-) Life is sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting of with a piece of cocobolo, a wonderful piece with sapwood giving it a twist.
> So I decided to call it the two face knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a Japanese knife blade, that I thought was suited for the wood, it is laminated and so I thought it was a good match to the two faces.
> Next I placed the blade in the wood, this you can see more about in some of the other blogs I made.
> Once the blade it was in the block it was time for design, I wanted to make a small knife for carving, and the handle should have a good grip and be nice to work with in all directions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sawing out the shape on the band saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then roughly the curves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final shaping was done on the Supersander wheel, I have said it before; 'I love that Supersander'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this knife I will not try to make it all smooth, it is a carving knife, so I think it suits it to have the marks from the making, so I just go up grid in hand all the way to 600 and then polish of with compound on wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is for safety and transport, I give it a small sheath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To safe my arms I drill the holes for sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the knifes sapwood side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cocobolo as we know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies two face knife.
> 
> If some of you want to know more about making knifes, I have made this: tutorial .
> 
> Once again thank you for a wonderful visit Jamie, I am with you all there, even I am fare away, this blog is for bringing smiles.
> 
> Perhaps it can inspire others to make knifes.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


That name serves it right Mads. Very cool. Now you can chop up some yummy jalapeno's.


----------



## jstegall

mafe said:


> *Jamies two face knife ;-)*
> 
> *Jamies two face knife*
> perhaps the brother knife…
> 
> Hi LJ's, I have been offline for a while, had a wonderful summer, but ran out of energy at the end.
> As some of you know I have chronically pains and this combined with too much happening, kind of got me at the end (two sides).
> So I have been comfortably numb for a while (pale face)...
> Now I try to take little steps and let life run in the veins again and what is better than to share a little on LJ.
> 
> As many of you know I visited my friend Jamie in Scotland.
> Just before going I made my self a knife for my carving tools and brought that with me.
> While I was in Scotland I made another knife with a friend Ron there and so I decided that Jamie should have the one I brought, so it is now Jamies knife I picture here. ;-) Life is sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting of with a piece of cocobolo, a wonderful piece with sapwood giving it a twist.
> So I decided to call it the two face knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a Japanese knife blade, that I thought was suited for the wood, it is laminated and so I thought it was a good match to the two faces.
> Next I placed the blade in the wood, this you can see more about in some of the other blogs I made.
> Once the blade it was in the block it was time for design, I wanted to make a small knife for carving, and the handle should have a good grip and be nice to work with in all directions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sawing out the shape on the band saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then roughly the curves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final shaping was done on the Supersander wheel, I have said it before; 'I love that Supersander'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this knife I will not try to make it all smooth, it is a carving knife, so I think it suits it to have the marks from the making, so I just go up grid in hand all the way to 600 and then polish of with compound on wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is for safety and transport, I give it a small sheath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To safe my arms I drill the holes for sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the knifes sapwood side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cocobolo as we know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamies two face knife.
> 
> If some of you want to know more about making knifes, I have made this: tutorial .
> 
> Once again thank you for a wonderful visit Jamie, I am with you all there, even I am fare away, this blog is for bringing smiles.
> 
> Perhaps it can inspire others to make knifes.
> 
> *The best of my thoughts,*
> Mads


In case you see this Mafe, good job on the knife. I like your "dustcatcher" for your sander.


----------



## mafe

*A dove has arrived - acually it was here but I just did not know...*

*A dove has arrived*
acually it was here but I just did not know…

- and doves have tails…









Outside my shop I have a bench and this little lantern.
Why do I tell that?
Because a while back I was supposed to meet up with LJ Nisker, but I was sick so I had to cancel.
Nisker is also a Dane but live not so close, so when he was in Copenhagen he passed the shop and left me a little something under the lantern, he wrote me a message that I don't remember getting, so I never discovered it.
But then he told me about it and I went out to look and as a miracle it was there, even the street cleaners has used leaf blowers, wind and weather, so I guess it was really waiting for me.









This is what was under the lantern.
A dovetail template.









And not just a dovetail template, but a 3d printed dovetail template, designed and printed by Nisker.
That's kind of cool, don't you agree!

You can read more here about Niskers project: http://lumberjocks.com/nisker/blog/41527
He even let the design out for free use.









I send you a warm thought from the workshop, thank you for this fine personal present, it warms my soul in a cold time.

A big smile here from me.

*Thank you again,*
Mads


----------



## stefang

mafe said:


> *A dove has arrived - acually it was here but I just did not know...*
> 
> *A dove has arrived*
> acually it was here but I just did not know…
> 
> - and doves have tails…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside my shop I have a bench and this little lantern.
> Why do I tell that?
> Because a while back I was supposed to meet up with LJ Nisker, but I was sick so I had to cancel.
> Nisker is also a Dane but live not so close, so when he was in Copenhagen he passed the shop and left me a little something under the lantern, he wrote me a message that I don't remember getting, so I never discovered it.
> But then he told me about it and I went out to look and as a miracle it was there, even the street cleaners has used leaf blowers, wind and weather, so I guess it was really waiting for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what was under the lantern.
> A dovetail template.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not just a dovetail template, but a 3d printed dovetail template, designed and printed by Nisker.
> That's kind of cool, don't you agree!
> 
> You can read more here about Niskers project: http://lumberjocks.com/nisker/blog/41527
> He even let the design out for free use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I send you a warm thought from the workshop, thank you for this fine personal present, it warms my soul in a cold time.
> 
> A big smile here from me.
> 
> *Thank you again,*
> Mads


Nice!


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *A dove has arrived - acually it was here but I just did not know...*
> 
> *A dove has arrived*
> acually it was here but I just did not know…
> 
> - and doves have tails…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside my shop I have a bench and this little lantern.
> Why do I tell that?
> Because a while back I was supposed to meet up with LJ Nisker, but I was sick so I had to cancel.
> Nisker is also a Dane but live not so close, so when he was in Copenhagen he passed the shop and left me a little something under the lantern, he wrote me a message that I don't remember getting, so I never discovered it.
> But then he told me about it and I went out to look and as a miracle it was there, even the street cleaners has used leaf blowers, wind and weather, so I guess it was really waiting for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what was under the lantern.
> A dovetail template.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not just a dovetail template, but a 3d printed dovetail template, designed and printed by Nisker.
> That's kind of cool, don't you agree!
> 
> You can read more here about Niskers project: http://lumberjocks.com/nisker/blog/41527
> He even let the design out for free use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I send you a warm thought from the workshop, thank you for this fine personal present, it warms my soul in a cold time.
> 
> A big smile here from me.
> 
> *Thank you again,*
> Mads












DIY EWaste 60$ 3DPrinter

http://www.instructables.com/id/eWaste-60-3DPrinter/

The frame can be made from wood…


----------



## lew

mafe said:


> *A dove has arrived - acually it was here but I just did not know...*
> 
> *A dove has arrived*
> acually it was here but I just did not know…
> 
> - and doves have tails…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside my shop I have a bench and this little lantern.
> Why do I tell that?
> Because a while back I was supposed to meet up with LJ Nisker, but I was sick so I had to cancel.
> Nisker is also a Dane but live not so close, so when he was in Copenhagen he passed the shop and left me a little something under the lantern, he wrote me a message that I don't remember getting, so I never discovered it.
> But then he told me about it and I went out to look and as a miracle it was there, even the street cleaners has used leaf blowers, wind and weather, so I guess it was really waiting for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what was under the lantern.
> A dovetail template.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not just a dovetail template, but a 3d printed dovetail template, designed and printed by Nisker.
> That's kind of cool, don't you agree!
> 
> You can read more here about Niskers project: http://lumberjocks.com/nisker/blog/41527
> He even let the design out for free use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I send you a warm thought from the workshop, thank you for this fine personal present, it warms my soul in a cold time.
> 
> A big smile here from me.
> 
> *Thank you again,*
> Mads


So Cool!

A very old tool made from the most modern of machines.


----------



## icemanhank

mafe said:


> *A dove has arrived - acually it was here but I just did not know...*
> 
> *A dove has arrived*
> acually it was here but I just did not know…
> 
> - and doves have tails…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside my shop I have a bench and this little lantern.
> Why do I tell that?
> Because a while back I was supposed to meet up with LJ Nisker, but I was sick so I had to cancel.
> Nisker is also a Dane but live not so close, so when he was in Copenhagen he passed the shop and left me a little something under the lantern, he wrote me a message that I don't remember getting, so I never discovered it.
> But then he told me about it and I went out to look and as a miracle it was there, even the street cleaners has used leaf blowers, wind and weather, so I guess it was really waiting for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what was under the lantern.
> A dovetail template.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not just a dovetail template, but a 3d printed dovetail template, designed and printed by Nisker.
> That's kind of cool, don't you agree!
> 
> You can read more here about Niskers project: http://lumberjocks.com/nisker/blog/41527
> He even let the design out for free use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I send you a warm thought from the workshop, thank you for this fine personal present, it warms my soul in a cold time.
> 
> A big smile here from me.
> 
> *Thank you again,*
> Mads


Very nice storey Mafe


----------



## nisker

mafe said:


> *A dove has arrived - acually it was here but I just did not know...*
> 
> *A dove has arrived*
> acually it was here but I just did not know…
> 
> - and doves have tails…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside my shop I have a bench and this little lantern.
> Why do I tell that?
> Because a while back I was supposed to meet up with LJ Nisker, but I was sick so I had to cancel.
> Nisker is also a Dane but live not so close, so when he was in Copenhagen he passed the shop and left me a little something under the lantern, he wrote me a message that I don't remember getting, so I never discovered it.
> But then he told me about it and I went out to look and as a miracle it was there, even the street cleaners has used leaf blowers, wind and weather, so I guess it was really waiting for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what was under the lantern.
> A dovetail template.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not just a dovetail template, but a 3d printed dovetail template, designed and printed by Nisker.
> That's kind of cool, don't you agree!
> 
> You can read more here about Niskers project: http://lumberjocks.com/nisker/blog/41527
> He even let the design out for free use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I send you a warm thought from the workshop, thank you for this fine personal present, it warms my soul in a cold time.
> 
> A big smile here from me.
> 
> *Thank you again,*
> Mads


You're very welcome Mads - I think it's a fun story that it lay hidden there all the time - And your workshop certainly looks warmer than mine this time of year


----------



## Jim Jakosh

mafe said:


> *A dove has arrived - acually it was here but I just did not know...*
> 
> *A dove has arrived*
> acually it was here but I just did not know…
> 
> - and doves have tails…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside my shop I have a bench and this little lantern.
> Why do I tell that?
> Because a while back I was supposed to meet up with LJ Nisker, but I was sick so I had to cancel.
> Nisker is also a Dane but live not so close, so when he was in Copenhagen he passed the shop and left me a little something under the lantern, he wrote me a message that I don't remember getting, so I never discovered it.
> But then he told me about it and I went out to look and as a miracle it was there, even the street cleaners has used leaf blowers, wind and weather, so I guess it was really waiting for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what was under the lantern.
> A dovetail template.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not just a dovetail template, but a 3d printed dovetail template, designed and printed by Nisker.
> That's kind of cool, don't you agree!
> 
> You can read more here about Niskers project: http://lumberjocks.com/nisker/blog/41527
> He even let the design out for free use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I send you a warm thought from the workshop, thank you for this fine personal present, it warms my soul in a cold time.
> 
> A big smile here from me.
> 
> *Thank you again,*
> Mads


That is really neat. I have seem them print working mechanisms on those printers too!!


----------



## mochoa

mafe said:


> *A dove has arrived - acually it was here but I just did not know...*
> 
> *A dove has arrived*
> acually it was here but I just did not know…
> 
> - and doves have tails…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside my shop I have a bench and this little lantern.
> Why do I tell that?
> Because a while back I was supposed to meet up with LJ Nisker, but I was sick so I had to cancel.
> Nisker is also a Dane but live not so close, so when he was in Copenhagen he passed the shop and left me a little something under the lantern, he wrote me a message that I don't remember getting, so I never discovered it.
> But then he told me about it and I went out to look and as a miracle it was there, even the street cleaners has used leaf blowers, wind and weather, so I guess it was really waiting for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what was under the lantern.
> A dovetail template.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not just a dovetail template, but a 3d printed dovetail template, designed and printed by Nisker.
> That's kind of cool, don't you agree!
> 
> You can read more here about Niskers project: http://lumberjocks.com/nisker/blog/41527
> He even let the design out for free use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I send you a warm thought from the workshop, thank you for this fine personal present, it warms my soul in a cold time.
> 
> A big smile here from me.
> 
> *Thank you again,*
> Mads


Wow, pretty cool. I want one of these little 3d printers!


----------



## johnhutchinson

mafe said:


> *A dove has arrived - acually it was here but I just did not know...*
> 
> *A dove has arrived*
> acually it was here but I just did not know…
> 
> - and doves have tails…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside my shop I have a bench and this little lantern.
> Why do I tell that?
> Because a while back I was supposed to meet up with LJ Nisker, but I was sick so I had to cancel.
> Nisker is also a Dane but live not so close, so when he was in Copenhagen he passed the shop and left me a little something under the lantern, he wrote me a message that I don't remember getting, so I never discovered it.
> But then he told me about it and I went out to look and as a miracle it was there, even the street cleaners has used leaf blowers, wind and weather, so I guess it was really waiting for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what was under the lantern.
> A dovetail template.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not just a dovetail template, but a 3d printed dovetail template, designed and printed by Nisker.
> That's kind of cool, don't you agree!
> 
> You can read more here about Niskers project: http://lumberjocks.com/nisker/blog/41527
> He even let the design out for free use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I send you a warm thought from the workshop, thank you for this fine personal present, it warms my soul in a cold time.
> 
> A big smile here from me.
> 
> *Thank you again,*
> Mads


*WARNING !!!* 3D printing is an invention of the devil that will eventually lead to the downfall of mankind.

You heard it here first.


----------



## Brit

mafe said:


> *A dove has arrived - acually it was here but I just did not know...*
> 
> *A dove has arrived*
> acually it was here but I just did not know…
> 
> - and doves have tails…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside my shop I have a bench and this little lantern.
> Why do I tell that?
> Because a while back I was supposed to meet up with LJ Nisker, but I was sick so I had to cancel.
> Nisker is also a Dane but live not so close, so when he was in Copenhagen he passed the shop and left me a little something under the lantern, he wrote me a message that I don't remember getting, so I never discovered it.
> But then he told me about it and I went out to look and as a miracle it was there, even the street cleaners has used leaf blowers, wind and weather, so I guess it was really waiting for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what was under the lantern.
> A dovetail template.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not just a dovetail template, but a 3d printed dovetail template, designed and printed by Nisker.
> That's kind of cool, don't you agree!
> 
> You can read more here about Niskers project: http://lumberjocks.com/nisker/blog/41527
> He even let the design out for free use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I send you a warm thought from the workshop, thank you for this fine personal present, it warms my soul in a cold time.
> 
> A big smile here from me.
> 
> *Thank you again,*
> Mads


Great present Mads. A nice contrast to all those vintage tools in your little working museum. )


----------



## JR45

mafe said:


> *A dove has arrived - acually it was here but I just did not know...*
> 
> *A dove has arrived*
> acually it was here but I just did not know…
> 
> - and doves have tails…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside my shop I have a bench and this little lantern.
> Why do I tell that?
> Because a while back I was supposed to meet up with LJ Nisker, but I was sick so I had to cancel.
> Nisker is also a Dane but live not so close, so when he was in Copenhagen he passed the shop and left me a little something under the lantern, he wrote me a message that I don't remember getting, so I never discovered it.
> But then he told me about it and I went out to look and as a miracle it was there, even the street cleaners has used leaf blowers, wind and weather, so I guess it was really waiting for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what was under the lantern.
> A dovetail template.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not just a dovetail template, but a 3d printed dovetail template, designed and printed by Nisker.
> That's kind of cool, don't you agree!
> 
> You can read more here about Niskers project: http://lumberjocks.com/nisker/blog/41527
> He even let the design out for free use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I send you a warm thought from the workshop, thank you for this fine personal present, it warms my soul in a cold time.
> 
> A big smile here from me.
> 
> *Thank you again,*
> Mads


Very nice present to be given. 3D printing is a really interesting tool for the future.
Jim


----------



## CFrye

mafe said:


> *A dove has arrived - acually it was here but I just did not know...*
> 
> *A dove has arrived*
> acually it was here but I just did not know…
> 
> - and doves have tails…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside my shop I have a bench and this little lantern.
> Why do I tell that?
> Because a while back I was supposed to meet up with LJ Nisker, but I was sick so I had to cancel.
> Nisker is also a Dane but live not so close, so when he was in Copenhagen he passed the shop and left me a little something under the lantern, he wrote me a message that I don't remember getting, so I never discovered it.
> But then he told me about it and I went out to look and as a miracle it was there, even the street cleaners has used leaf blowers, wind and weather, so I guess it was really waiting for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what was under the lantern.
> A dovetail template.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not just a dovetail template, but a 3d printed dovetail template, designed and printed by Nisker.
> That's kind of cool, don't you agree!
> 
> You can read more here about Niskers project: http://lumberjocks.com/nisker/blog/41527
> He even let the design out for free use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I send you a warm thought from the workshop, thank you for this fine personal present, it warms my soul in a cold time.
> 
> A big smile here from me.
> 
> *Thank you again,*
> Mads


Sad that you didn't get to meet. What a happy surprise story ending! Neat gift. 
Really, John? Didn't you say the same thing about blue jeans? ;-)


----------



## grizzman

mafe said:


> *A dove has arrived - acually it was here but I just did not know...*
> 
> *A dove has arrived*
> acually it was here but I just did not know…
> 
> - and doves have tails…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside my shop I have a bench and this little lantern.
> Why do I tell that?
> Because a while back I was supposed to meet up with LJ Nisker, but I was sick so I had to cancel.
> Nisker is also a Dane but live not so close, so when he was in Copenhagen he passed the shop and left me a little something under the lantern, he wrote me a message that I don't remember getting, so I never discovered it.
> But then he told me about it and I went out to look and as a miracle it was there, even the street cleaners has used leaf blowers, wind and weather, so I guess it was really waiting for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what was under the lantern.
> A dovetail template.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not just a dovetail template, but a 3d printed dovetail template, designed and printed by Nisker.
> That's kind of cool, don't you agree!
> 
> You can read more here about Niskers project: http://lumberjocks.com/nisker/blog/41527
> He even let the design out for free use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I send you a warm thought from the workshop, thank you for this fine personal present, it warms my soul in a cold time.
> 
> A big smile here from me.
> 
> *Thank you again,*
> Mads


it always warms the heart to get a gift from a friend, i sure am glad it waited for you, i hope your feeling better these days….is it cold weather there…i would imagine it would be…huh….i want to send you a PM…


----------



## BTimmons

mafe said:


> *A dove has arrived - acually it was here but I just did not know...*
> 
> *A dove has arrived*
> acually it was here but I just did not know…
> 
> - and doves have tails…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside my shop I have a bench and this little lantern.
> Why do I tell that?
> Because a while back I was supposed to meet up with LJ Nisker, but I was sick so I had to cancel.
> Nisker is also a Dane but live not so close, so when he was in Copenhagen he passed the shop and left me a little something under the lantern, he wrote me a message that I don't remember getting, so I never discovered it.
> But then he told me about it and I went out to look and as a miracle it was there, even the street cleaners has used leaf blowers, wind and weather, so I guess it was really waiting for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what was under the lantern.
> A dovetail template.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not just a dovetail template, but a 3d printed dovetail template, designed and printed by Nisker.
> That's kind of cool, don't you agree!
> 
> You can read more here about Niskers project: http://lumberjocks.com/nisker/blog/41527
> He even let the design out for free use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I send you a warm thought from the workshop, thank you for this fine personal present, it warms my soul in a cold time.
> 
> A big smile here from me.
> 
> *Thank you again,*
> Mads


I swear, your shop looks like most cozy place on the planet.


----------



## alba

mafe said:


> *A dove has arrived - acually it was here but I just did not know...*
> 
> *A dove has arrived*
> acually it was here but I just did not know…
> 
> - and doves have tails…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside my shop I have a bench and this little lantern.
> Why do I tell that?
> Because a while back I was supposed to meet up with LJ Nisker, but I was sick so I had to cancel.
> Nisker is also a Dane but live not so close, so when he was in Copenhagen he passed the shop and left me a little something under the lantern, he wrote me a message that I don't remember getting, so I never discovered it.
> But then he told me about it and I went out to look and as a miracle it was there, even the street cleaners has used leaf blowers, wind and weather, so I guess it was really waiting for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what was under the lantern.
> A dovetail template.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not just a dovetail template, but a 3d printed dovetail template, designed and printed by Nisker.
> That's kind of cool, don't you agree!
> 
> You can read more here about Niskers project: http://lumberjocks.com/nisker/blog/41527
> He even let the design out for free use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I send you a warm thought from the workshop, thank you for this fine personal present, it warms my soul in a cold time.
> 
> A big smile here from me.
> 
> *Thank you again,*
> Mads


Mads I have a far more advanced 3D printer than that
I thought you had seen it in action when you were here?
The human interaction is much more friendly or natural.

Jamie


----------



## changeoffocus

mafe said:


> *A dove has arrived - acually it was here but I just did not know...*
> 
> *A dove has arrived*
> acually it was here but I just did not know…
> 
> - and doves have tails…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside my shop I have a bench and this little lantern.
> Why do I tell that?
> Because a while back I was supposed to meet up with LJ Nisker, but I was sick so I had to cancel.
> Nisker is also a Dane but live not so close, so when he was in Copenhagen he passed the shop and left me a little something under the lantern, he wrote me a message that I don't remember getting, so I never discovered it.
> But then he told me about it and I went out to look and as a miracle it was there, even the street cleaners has used leaf blowers, wind and weather, so I guess it was really waiting for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what was under the lantern.
> A dovetail template.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not just a dovetail template, but a 3d printed dovetail template, designed and printed by Nisker.
> That's kind of cool, don't you agree!
> 
> You can read more here about Niskers project: http://lumberjocks.com/nisker/blog/41527
> He even let the design out for free use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I send you a warm thought from the workshop, thank you for this fine personal present, it warms my soul in a cold time.
> 
> A big smile here from me.
> 
> *Thank you again,*
> Mads


Mads,
I've always enjoyed looking at all the little details in your stories, the zoomed out picture of your shop and that awesome stove is the best yet, what a place to hibernate. 
Bob


----------



## phtaylor36

mafe said:


> *A dove has arrived - acually it was here but I just did not know...*
> 
> *A dove has arrived*
> acually it was here but I just did not know…
> 
> - and doves have tails…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside my shop I have a bench and this little lantern.
> Why do I tell that?
> Because a while back I was supposed to meet up with LJ Nisker, but I was sick so I had to cancel.
> Nisker is also a Dane but live not so close, so when he was in Copenhagen he passed the shop and left me a little something under the lantern, he wrote me a message that I don't remember getting, so I never discovered it.
> But then he told me about it and I went out to look and as a miracle it was there, even the street cleaners has used leaf blowers, wind and weather, so I guess it was really waiting for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what was under the lantern.
> A dovetail template.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not just a dovetail template, but a 3d printed dovetail template, designed and printed by Nisker.
> That's kind of cool, don't you agree!
> 
> You can read more here about Niskers project: http://lumberjocks.com/nisker/blog/41527
> He even let the design out for free use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I send you a warm thought from the workshop, thank you for this fine personal present, it warms my soul in a cold time.
> 
> A big smile here from me.
> 
> *Thank you again,*
> Mads


Great post Mads, The old and the new…


----------



## mafe

*Hurraaaaa for me... 5 years and 10.000 posts - thank you all.*

*Hurraaaaa for me… 5 years and 10.000 posts*
thank you all.

Before I get started I will post a couple of visits in the shop, this because my journey in woodworking stated out with me as a retired architect, looking for a hobby, trying to put life into an old dream of making furniture, ending up becoming a adventure of learning, meeting new people, online and in life, finding out that noting can't be done, but the to do list grows the more we learn and do.
But yes at the end what I want to celebrate are friendships and the joy of sharing with others what we learn and do, for me this has become the essence, furniture… we will see, I don't care what I make as long as I smile and forget who I am and where I am as I enjoy what I am doing.









This is two wonderful men I know, a former colleague from my teaching constructing architects days Ib and the local tattoo miracle maker David. The guy on the left with the cap has been here so long I don't remember his name now, don't even remember if he was a LJ member…









Here we have Yves, French, soft heart for quality and magic fingers when it comes to Vespa scooters.
Why did I chose these guys? Because that was when I remembered to take pictures, I had so many visitors in the shop, from all over the world these last five years, that the blog would not be possible to do.
I am grateful for each and everyone who let their path cross the shop, these moments are priceless in my life.
Also I have visitors on the posts and blogs, sometimes new people I never heard of even they been on LJ for years, but since I started we have come from 1000 as I remember to 100.000 members, so I even gave up on the friends list. 
A special thanks to those of you that are so often leaving a word on the posts or blogs I make, it is kind of like family now, I feel so lucky and sometimes even embarrassed that I don't find the time to be as kind as I wish I could be to answer all back and look at every ones posts and blogs, but I simply don't have the hours, if there shall be time for woodworking also. At this moment I have 991 unopened notifications in my in box from LJ… Once in a while I take a round and other times I simply have to just delete all to be fair to me and the bunch.
For those who don't know me, here are my story: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/20999

Today I realized that I have made more then 10.000 post in my more than five years here, so I guess I really don't need to blame my self.

A status in numbers:
245 projects.
257 blogs.
23 reviews.
51 forum topics.
And even more interesting 280 favorites.

Most visited post is my version of the kerfmaker, ironically since I almost never use it, but I agree there are some magic in that tool concept. Total visits more than 29.000… If someone had told me that five years ago when I bought my first tools and set of, I would have laughed my ass of, and said: that will be the day it's raining frogs…









For the blogs my own favorites are the Japanese series and I just saw one of them had more than 30.000 visits and the total of visits are more than 250.000 on those 25 blogs, that's close to making me believe that my passion must have shined through and that I am not alone in my admiration for the Japanese way of seeing life and woodworking. The blog about kannas (Japanese handplanes) have even been translated into Russian, that for me was also a thing that made me smile, How on earth can this little monkey from Denmark playing, reading, asking, looking up online, make a blog where all I do is gather this information others have taught me and it can become interesting even in Russia, to me that is never really to cope with, but I feel grateful.










But all this is just numbers, what really matters here are what drives us, passion, the joy of learning, of showing others what we have learned, trying to make our own versions of countless projects, trying to see in a new way, trying to create from what we have, recycle, upcycle, to do lists that don't need to be done, tools that we need and that we can't live without even we few years ago never heard of them, getting help when stocked or curious, a kind word when we are down or feel what we have done are not good enough, the fact that no one ever talks down to each other, that we can share each others joy, that we can be the same happy for someone buying his first hammer as for him that are a true craftsman with a life's experience. To me it can all be boiled down to two words: inspiration and sharing.
Without this there would be no LJ, this is what Martin once provided us a platform we could use and that we choose to become a part of and for this I want to thank you all.









Gifts from a friend.









Beautiful hand forged green woodworking tools.
Love these for spoon making, since they are not so tough on my arms.









As you can see I take care and bring it love and life, the best I can.

Another thing I want to thank for are all the gifts I have received, by mail or by hand again here I feel a little guilty, since I have a to give back list that I don't see how I will manage to full fill, but since I felt every gift came from the heart I have received them all with my own heart and use them with joy or look at then with a smile.
To not risk forgetting someone, I choose to not say names, you all know who you are. Thank you from my heart.









But no it's not all woodworking, it's also getting a glimpse of some of you, of getting to feel a friendship even it is online, a genuine interest in each other.
Ohhh yes and whipped cream and love MaFe style…









For me it's not bread and butter, it's all love for woodworking and yes for good bread…..and butter….









Food and beer also at times.

Before I fly of on my wings of wood, love and friendships, I want to thank you all, even those that just passed once, it is with all of you my journey became reality and the skills I have learned became mine, without you I would still stand with a Stanley no four and wonder what side of the blade was up and what was down as I did just five years ago.

No rule without an exception, there are one person I want to mention by name; Jamie my friend, my support in moments with the black dog, mentor, my father, my son, my brother, I thank you for opening your heart and house for me, moments in Scotland I will never forget, for learning me to be a better man - Luvsya. 
(Also a hug to Shirley that lovely wife of yours, that opened her heart to me).

I have so much to be grateful for, I am a lucky man.

Thank you from my heart,
Mads


----------



## madts

mafe said:


> *Hurraaaaa for me... 5 years and 10.000 posts - thank you all.*
> 
> *Hurraaaaa for me… 5 years and 10.000 posts*
> thank you all.
> 
> Before I get started I will post a couple of visits in the shop, this because my journey in woodworking stated out with me as a retired architect, looking for a hobby, trying to put life into an old dream of making furniture, ending up becoming a adventure of learning, meeting new people, online and in life, finding out that noting can't be done, but the to do list grows the more we learn and do.
> But yes at the end what I want to celebrate are friendships and the joy of sharing with others what we learn and do, for me this has become the essence, furniture… we will see, I don't care what I make as long as I smile and forget who I am and where I am as I enjoy what I am doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is two wonderful men I know, a former colleague from my teaching constructing architects days Ib and the local tattoo miracle maker David. The guy on the left with the cap has been here so long I don't remember his name now, don't even remember if he was a LJ member…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have Yves, French, soft heart for quality and magic fingers when it comes to Vespa scooters.
> Why did I chose these guys? Because that was when I remembered to take pictures, I had so many visitors in the shop, from all over the world these last five years, that the blog would not be possible to do.
> I am grateful for each and everyone who let their path cross the shop, these moments are priceless in my life.
> Also I have visitors on the posts and blogs, sometimes new people I never heard of even they been on LJ for years, but since I started we have come from 1000 as I remember to 100.000 members, so I even gave up on the friends list.
> A special thanks to those of you that are so often leaving a word on the posts or blogs I make, it is kind of like family now, I feel so lucky and sometimes even embarrassed that I don't find the time to be as kind as I wish I could be to answer all back and look at every ones posts and blogs, but I simply don't have the hours, if there shall be time for woodworking also. At this moment I have 991 unopened notifications in my in box from LJ… Once in a while I take a round and other times I simply have to just delete all to be fair to me and the bunch.
> For those who don't know me, here are my story: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/20999
> 
> Today I realized that I have made more then 10.000 post in my more than five years here, so I guess I really don't need to blame my self.
> 
> A status in numbers:
> 245 projects.
> 257 blogs.
> 23 reviews.
> 51 forum topics.
> And even more interesting 280 favorites.
> 
> Most visited post is my version of the kerfmaker, ironically since I almost never use it, but I agree there are some magic in that tool concept. Total visits more than 29.000… If someone had told me that five years ago when I bought my first tools and set of, I would have laughed my ass of, and said: that will be the day it's raining frogs…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the blogs my own favorites are the Japanese series and I just saw one of them had more than 30.000 visits and the total of visits are more than 250.000 on those 25 blogs, that's close to making me believe that my passion must have shined through and that I am not alone in my admiration for the Japanese way of seeing life and woodworking. The blog about kannas (Japanese handplanes) have even been translated into Russian, that for me was also a thing that made me smile, How on earth can this little monkey from Denmark playing, reading, asking, looking up online, make a blog where all I do is gather this information others have taught me and it can become interesting even in Russia, to me that is never really to cope with, but I feel grateful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But all this is just numbers, what really matters here are what drives us, passion, the joy of learning, of showing others what we have learned, trying to make our own versions of countless projects, trying to see in a new way, trying to create from what we have, recycle, upcycle, to do lists that don't need to be done, tools that we need and that we can't live without even we few years ago never heard of them, getting help when stocked or curious, a kind word when we are down or feel what we have done are not good enough, the fact that no one ever talks down to each other, that we can share each others joy, that we can be the same happy for someone buying his first hammer as for him that are a true craftsman with a life's experience. To me it can all be boiled down to two words: inspiration and sharing.
> Without this there would be no LJ, this is what Martin once provided us a platform we could use and that we choose to become a part of and for this I want to thank you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gifts from a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful hand forged green woodworking tools.
> Love these for spoon making, since they are not so tough on my arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see I take care and bring it love and life, the best I can.
> 
> Another thing I want to thank for are all the gifts I have received, by mail or by hand again here I feel a little guilty, since I have a to give back list that I don't see how I will manage to full fill, but since I felt every gift came from the heart I have received them all with my own heart and use them with joy or look at then with a smile.
> To not risk forgetting someone, I choose to not say names, you all know who you are. Thank you from my heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But no it's not all woodworking, it's also getting a glimpse of some of you, of getting to feel a friendship even it is online, a genuine interest in each other.
> Ohhh yes and whipped cream and love MaFe style…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me it's not bread and butter, it's all love for woodworking and yes for good bread…..and butter….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Food and beer also at times.
> 
> Before I fly of on my wings of wood, love and friendships, I want to thank you all, even those that just passed once, it is with all of you my journey became reality and the skills I have learned became mine, without you I would still stand with a Stanley no four and wonder what side of the blade was up and what was down as I did just five years ago.
> 
> No rule without an exception, there are one person I want to mention by name; Jamie my friend, my support in moments with the black dog, mentor, my father, my son, my brother, I thank you for opening your heart and house for me, moments in Scotland I will never forget, for learning me to be a better man - Luvsya.
> (Also a hug to Shirley that lovely wife of yours, that opened her heart to me).
> 
> I have so much to be grateful for, I am a lucky man.
> 
> Thank you from my heart,
> Mads


Skål Mads.


----------



## shipwright

mafe said:


> *Hurraaaaa for me... 5 years and 10.000 posts - thank you all.*
> 
> *Hurraaaaa for me… 5 years and 10.000 posts*
> thank you all.
> 
> Before I get started I will post a couple of visits in the shop, this because my journey in woodworking stated out with me as a retired architect, looking for a hobby, trying to put life into an old dream of making furniture, ending up becoming a adventure of learning, meeting new people, online and in life, finding out that noting can't be done, but the to do list grows the more we learn and do.
> But yes at the end what I want to celebrate are friendships and the joy of sharing with others what we learn and do, for me this has become the essence, furniture… we will see, I don't care what I make as long as I smile and forget who I am and where I am as I enjoy what I am doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is two wonderful men I know, a former colleague from my teaching constructing architects days Ib and the local tattoo miracle maker David. The guy on the left with the cap has been here so long I don't remember his name now, don't even remember if he was a LJ member…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have Yves, French, soft heart for quality and magic fingers when it comes to Vespa scooters.
> Why did I chose these guys? Because that was when I remembered to take pictures, I had so many visitors in the shop, from all over the world these last five years, that the blog would not be possible to do.
> I am grateful for each and everyone who let their path cross the shop, these moments are priceless in my life.
> Also I have visitors on the posts and blogs, sometimes new people I never heard of even they been on LJ for years, but since I started we have come from 1000 as I remember to 100.000 members, so I even gave up on the friends list.
> A special thanks to those of you that are so often leaving a word on the posts or blogs I make, it is kind of like family now, I feel so lucky and sometimes even embarrassed that I don't find the time to be as kind as I wish I could be to answer all back and look at every ones posts and blogs, but I simply don't have the hours, if there shall be time for woodworking also. At this moment I have 991 unopened notifications in my in box from LJ… Once in a while I take a round and other times I simply have to just delete all to be fair to me and the bunch.
> For those who don't know me, here are my story: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/20999
> 
> Today I realized that I have made more then 10.000 post in my more than five years here, so I guess I really don't need to blame my self.
> 
> A status in numbers:
> 245 projects.
> 257 blogs.
> 23 reviews.
> 51 forum topics.
> And even more interesting 280 favorites.
> 
> Most visited post is my version of the kerfmaker, ironically since I almost never use it, but I agree there are some magic in that tool concept. Total visits more than 29.000… If someone had told me that five years ago when I bought my first tools and set of, I would have laughed my ass of, and said: that will be the day it's raining frogs…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the blogs my own favorites are the Japanese series and I just saw one of them had more than 30.000 visits and the total of visits are more than 250.000 on those 25 blogs, that's close to making me believe that my passion must have shined through and that I am not alone in my admiration for the Japanese way of seeing life and woodworking. The blog about kannas (Japanese handplanes) have even been translated into Russian, that for me was also a thing that made me smile, How on earth can this little monkey from Denmark playing, reading, asking, looking up online, make a blog where all I do is gather this information others have taught me and it can become interesting even in Russia, to me that is never really to cope with, but I feel grateful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But all this is just numbers, what really matters here are what drives us, passion, the joy of learning, of showing others what we have learned, trying to make our own versions of countless projects, trying to see in a new way, trying to create from what we have, recycle, upcycle, to do lists that don't need to be done, tools that we need and that we can't live without even we few years ago never heard of them, getting help when stocked or curious, a kind word when we are down or feel what we have done are not good enough, the fact that no one ever talks down to each other, that we can share each others joy, that we can be the same happy for someone buying his first hammer as for him that are a true craftsman with a life's experience. To me it can all be boiled down to two words: inspiration and sharing.
> Without this there would be no LJ, this is what Martin once provided us a platform we could use and that we choose to become a part of and for this I want to thank you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gifts from a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful hand forged green woodworking tools.
> Love these for spoon making, since they are not so tough on my arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see I take care and bring it love and life, the best I can.
> 
> Another thing I want to thank for are all the gifts I have received, by mail or by hand again here I feel a little guilty, since I have a to give back list that I don't see how I will manage to full fill, but since I felt every gift came from the heart I have received them all with my own heart and use them with joy or look at then with a smile.
> To not risk forgetting someone, I choose to not say names, you all know who you are. Thank you from my heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But no it's not all woodworking, it's also getting a glimpse of some of you, of getting to feel a friendship even it is online, a genuine interest in each other.
> Ohhh yes and whipped cream and love MaFe style…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me it's not bread and butter, it's all love for woodworking and yes for good bread…..and butter….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Food and beer also at times.
> 
> Before I fly of on my wings of wood, love and friendships, I want to thank you all, even those that just passed once, it is with all of you my journey became reality and the skills I have learned became mine, without you I would still stand with a Stanley no four and wonder what side of the blade was up and what was down as I did just five years ago.
> 
> No rule without an exception, there are one person I want to mention by name; Jamie my friend, my support in moments with the black dog, mentor, my father, my son, my brother, I thank you for opening your heart and house for me, moments in Scotland I will never forget, for learning me to be a better man - Luvsya.
> (Also a hug to Shirley that lovely wife of yours, that opened her heart to me).
> 
> I have so much to be grateful for, I am a lucky man.
> 
> Thank you from my heart,
> Mads


Congrats Mads. Too bad I missed you in Paris. 
Some day …......


----------



## siavosh

mafe said:


> *Hurraaaaa for me... 5 years and 10.000 posts - thank you all.*
> 
> *Hurraaaaa for me… 5 years and 10.000 posts*
> thank you all.
> 
> Before I get started I will post a couple of visits in the shop, this because my journey in woodworking stated out with me as a retired architect, looking for a hobby, trying to put life into an old dream of making furniture, ending up becoming a adventure of learning, meeting new people, online and in life, finding out that noting can't be done, but the to do list grows the more we learn and do.
> But yes at the end what I want to celebrate are friendships and the joy of sharing with others what we learn and do, for me this has become the essence, furniture… we will see, I don't care what I make as long as I smile and forget who I am and where I am as I enjoy what I am doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is two wonderful men I know, a former colleague from my teaching constructing architects days Ib and the local tattoo miracle maker David. The guy on the left with the cap has been here so long I don't remember his name now, don't even remember if he was a LJ member…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have Yves, French, soft heart for quality and magic fingers when it comes to Vespa scooters.
> Why did I chose these guys? Because that was when I remembered to take pictures, I had so many visitors in the shop, from all over the world these last five years, that the blog would not be possible to do.
> I am grateful for each and everyone who let their path cross the shop, these moments are priceless in my life.
> Also I have visitors on the posts and blogs, sometimes new people I never heard of even they been on LJ for years, but since I started we have come from 1000 as I remember to 100.000 members, so I even gave up on the friends list.
> A special thanks to those of you that are so often leaving a word on the posts or blogs I make, it is kind of like family now, I feel so lucky and sometimes even embarrassed that I don't find the time to be as kind as I wish I could be to answer all back and look at every ones posts and blogs, but I simply don't have the hours, if there shall be time for woodworking also. At this moment I have 991 unopened notifications in my in box from LJ… Once in a while I take a round and other times I simply have to just delete all to be fair to me and the bunch.
> For those who don't know me, here are my story: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/20999
> 
> Today I realized that I have made more then 10.000 post in my more than five years here, so I guess I really don't need to blame my self.
> 
> A status in numbers:
> 245 projects.
> 257 blogs.
> 23 reviews.
> 51 forum topics.
> And even more interesting 280 favorites.
> 
> Most visited post is my version of the kerfmaker, ironically since I almost never use it, but I agree there are some magic in that tool concept. Total visits more than 29.000… If someone had told me that five years ago when I bought my first tools and set of, I would have laughed my ass of, and said: that will be the day it's raining frogs…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the blogs my own favorites are the Japanese series and I just saw one of them had more than 30.000 visits and the total of visits are more than 250.000 on those 25 blogs, that's close to making me believe that my passion must have shined through and that I am not alone in my admiration for the Japanese way of seeing life and woodworking. The blog about kannas (Japanese handplanes) have even been translated into Russian, that for me was also a thing that made me smile, How on earth can this little monkey from Denmark playing, reading, asking, looking up online, make a blog where all I do is gather this information others have taught me and it can become interesting even in Russia, to me that is never really to cope with, but I feel grateful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But all this is just numbers, what really matters here are what drives us, passion, the joy of learning, of showing others what we have learned, trying to make our own versions of countless projects, trying to see in a new way, trying to create from what we have, recycle, upcycle, to do lists that don't need to be done, tools that we need and that we can't live without even we few years ago never heard of them, getting help when stocked or curious, a kind word when we are down or feel what we have done are not good enough, the fact that no one ever talks down to each other, that we can share each others joy, that we can be the same happy for someone buying his first hammer as for him that are a true craftsman with a life's experience. To me it can all be boiled down to two words: inspiration and sharing.
> Without this there would be no LJ, this is what Martin once provided us a platform we could use and that we choose to become a part of and for this I want to thank you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gifts from a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful hand forged green woodworking tools.
> Love these for spoon making, since they are not so tough on my arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see I take care and bring it love and life, the best I can.
> 
> Another thing I want to thank for are all the gifts I have received, by mail or by hand again here I feel a little guilty, since I have a to give back list that I don't see how I will manage to full fill, but since I felt every gift came from the heart I have received them all with my own heart and use them with joy or look at then with a smile.
> To not risk forgetting someone, I choose to not say names, you all know who you are. Thank you from my heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But no it's not all woodworking, it's also getting a glimpse of some of you, of getting to feel a friendship even it is online, a genuine interest in each other.
> Ohhh yes and whipped cream and love MaFe style…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me it's not bread and butter, it's all love for woodworking and yes for good bread…..and butter….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Food and beer also at times.
> 
> Before I fly of on my wings of wood, love and friendships, I want to thank you all, even those that just passed once, it is with all of you my journey became reality and the skills I have learned became mine, without you I would still stand with a Stanley no four and wonder what side of the blade was up and what was down as I did just five years ago.
> 
> No rule without an exception, there are one person I want to mention by name; Jamie my friend, my support in moments with the black dog, mentor, my father, my son, my brother, I thank you for opening your heart and house for me, moments in Scotland I will never forget, for learning me to be a better man - Luvsya.
> (Also a hug to Shirley that lovely wife of yours, that opened her heart to me).
> 
> I have so much to be grateful for, I am a lucky man.
> 
> Thank you from my heart,
> Mads


Mads, your Japanese series of projects and blogs are one of the main reasons that I've continued my own obsession with eastern tools and woodworking. Thanks for taking all the time to share your journey, it's inspired many of us.

Best,
Siavosh


----------



## peteg

mafe said:


> *Hurraaaaa for me... 5 years and 10.000 posts - thank you all.*
> 
> *Hurraaaaa for me… 5 years and 10.000 posts*
> thank you all.
> 
> Before I get started I will post a couple of visits in the shop, this because my journey in woodworking stated out with me as a retired architect, looking for a hobby, trying to put life into an old dream of making furniture, ending up becoming a adventure of learning, meeting new people, online and in life, finding out that noting can't be done, but the to do list grows the more we learn and do.
> But yes at the end what I want to celebrate are friendships and the joy of sharing with others what we learn and do, for me this has become the essence, furniture… we will see, I don't care what I make as long as I smile and forget who I am and where I am as I enjoy what I am doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is two wonderful men I know, a former colleague from my teaching constructing architects days Ib and the local tattoo miracle maker David. The guy on the left with the cap has been here so long I don't remember his name now, don't even remember if he was a LJ member…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have Yves, French, soft heart for quality and magic fingers when it comes to Vespa scooters.
> Why did I chose these guys? Because that was when I remembered to take pictures, I had so many visitors in the shop, from all over the world these last five years, that the blog would not be possible to do.
> I am grateful for each and everyone who let their path cross the shop, these moments are priceless in my life.
> Also I have visitors on the posts and blogs, sometimes new people I never heard of even they been on LJ for years, but since I started we have come from 1000 as I remember to 100.000 members, so I even gave up on the friends list.
> A special thanks to those of you that are so often leaving a word on the posts or blogs I make, it is kind of like family now, I feel so lucky and sometimes even embarrassed that I don't find the time to be as kind as I wish I could be to answer all back and look at every ones posts and blogs, but I simply don't have the hours, if there shall be time for woodworking also. At this moment I have 991 unopened notifications in my in box from LJ… Once in a while I take a round and other times I simply have to just delete all to be fair to me and the bunch.
> For those who don't know me, here are my story: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/20999
> 
> Today I realized that I have made more then 10.000 post in my more than five years here, so I guess I really don't need to blame my self.
> 
> A status in numbers:
> 245 projects.
> 257 blogs.
> 23 reviews.
> 51 forum topics.
> And even more interesting 280 favorites.
> 
> Most visited post is my version of the kerfmaker, ironically since I almost never use it, but I agree there are some magic in that tool concept. Total visits more than 29.000… If someone had told me that five years ago when I bought my first tools and set of, I would have laughed my ass of, and said: that will be the day it's raining frogs…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the blogs my own favorites are the Japanese series and I just saw one of them had more than 30.000 visits and the total of visits are more than 250.000 on those 25 blogs, that's close to making me believe that my passion must have shined through and that I am not alone in my admiration for the Japanese way of seeing life and woodworking. The blog about kannas (Japanese handplanes) have even been translated into Russian, that for me was also a thing that made me smile, How on earth can this little monkey from Denmark playing, reading, asking, looking up online, make a blog where all I do is gather this information others have taught me and it can become interesting even in Russia, to me that is never really to cope with, but I feel grateful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But all this is just numbers, what really matters here are what drives us, passion, the joy of learning, of showing others what we have learned, trying to make our own versions of countless projects, trying to see in a new way, trying to create from what we have, recycle, upcycle, to do lists that don't need to be done, tools that we need and that we can't live without even we few years ago never heard of them, getting help when stocked or curious, a kind word when we are down or feel what we have done are not good enough, the fact that no one ever talks down to each other, that we can share each others joy, that we can be the same happy for someone buying his first hammer as for him that are a true craftsman with a life's experience. To me it can all be boiled down to two words: inspiration and sharing.
> Without this there would be no LJ, this is what Martin once provided us a platform we could use and that we choose to become a part of and for this I want to thank you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gifts from a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful hand forged green woodworking tools.
> Love these for spoon making, since they are not so tough on my arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see I take care and bring it love and life, the best I can.
> 
> Another thing I want to thank for are all the gifts I have received, by mail or by hand again here I feel a little guilty, since I have a to give back list that I don't see how I will manage to full fill, but since I felt every gift came from the heart I have received them all with my own heart and use them with joy or look at then with a smile.
> To not risk forgetting someone, I choose to not say names, you all know who you are. Thank you from my heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But no it's not all woodworking, it's also getting a glimpse of some of you, of getting to feel a friendship even it is online, a genuine interest in each other.
> Ohhh yes and whipped cream and love MaFe style…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me it's not bread and butter, it's all love for woodworking and yes for good bread…..and butter….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Food and beer also at times.
> 
> Before I fly of on my wings of wood, love and friendships, I want to thank you all, even those that just passed once, it is with all of you my journey became reality and the skills I have learned became mine, without you I would still stand with a Stanley no four and wonder what side of the blade was up and what was down as I did just five years ago.
> 
> No rule without an exception, there are one person I want to mention by name; Jamie my friend, my support in moments with the black dog, mentor, my father, my son, my brother, I thank you for opening your heart and house for me, moments in Scotland I will never forget, for learning me to be a better man - Luvsya.
> (Also a hug to Shirley that lovely wife of yours, that opened her heart to me).
> 
> I have so much to be grateful for, I am a lucky man.
> 
> Thank you from my heart,
> Mads


Mads you are a true legend, I think we LJ's would have to term you as an ardent participator & we are all the richer for your ideas & sharing, well done my friend we love you mate
cheers from NZ
pete


----------



## kiefer

mafe said:


> *Hurraaaaa for me... 5 years and 10.000 posts - thank you all.*
> 
> *Hurraaaaa for me… 5 years and 10.000 posts*
> thank you all.
> 
> Before I get started I will post a couple of visits in the shop, this because my journey in woodworking stated out with me as a retired architect, looking for a hobby, trying to put life into an old dream of making furniture, ending up becoming a adventure of learning, meeting new people, online and in life, finding out that noting can't be done, but the to do list grows the more we learn and do.
> But yes at the end what I want to celebrate are friendships and the joy of sharing with others what we learn and do, for me this has become the essence, furniture… we will see, I don't care what I make as long as I smile and forget who I am and where I am as I enjoy what I am doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is two wonderful men I know, a former colleague from my teaching constructing architects days Ib and the local tattoo miracle maker David. The guy on the left with the cap has been here so long I don't remember his name now, don't even remember if he was a LJ member…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have Yves, French, soft heart for quality and magic fingers when it comes to Vespa scooters.
> Why did I chose these guys? Because that was when I remembered to take pictures, I had so many visitors in the shop, from all over the world these last five years, that the blog would not be possible to do.
> I am grateful for each and everyone who let their path cross the shop, these moments are priceless in my life.
> Also I have visitors on the posts and blogs, sometimes new people I never heard of even they been on LJ for years, but since I started we have come from 1000 as I remember to 100.000 members, so I even gave up on the friends list.
> A special thanks to those of you that are so often leaving a word on the posts or blogs I make, it is kind of like family now, I feel so lucky and sometimes even embarrassed that I don't find the time to be as kind as I wish I could be to answer all back and look at every ones posts and blogs, but I simply don't have the hours, if there shall be time for woodworking also. At this moment I have 991 unopened notifications in my in box from LJ… Once in a while I take a round and other times I simply have to just delete all to be fair to me and the bunch.
> For those who don't know me, here are my story: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/20999
> 
> Today I realized that I have made more then 10.000 post in my more than five years here, so I guess I really don't need to blame my self.
> 
> A status in numbers:
> 245 projects.
> 257 blogs.
> 23 reviews.
> 51 forum topics.
> And even more interesting 280 favorites.
> 
> Most visited post is my version of the kerfmaker, ironically since I almost never use it, but I agree there are some magic in that tool concept. Total visits more than 29.000… If someone had told me that five years ago when I bought my first tools and set of, I would have laughed my ass of, and said: that will be the day it's raining frogs…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the blogs my own favorites are the Japanese series and I just saw one of them had more than 30.000 visits and the total of visits are more than 250.000 on those 25 blogs, that's close to making me believe that my passion must have shined through and that I am not alone in my admiration for the Japanese way of seeing life and woodworking. The blog about kannas (Japanese handplanes) have even been translated into Russian, that for me was also a thing that made me smile, How on earth can this little monkey from Denmark playing, reading, asking, looking up online, make a blog where all I do is gather this information others have taught me and it can become interesting even in Russia, to me that is never really to cope with, but I feel grateful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But all this is just numbers, what really matters here are what drives us, passion, the joy of learning, of showing others what we have learned, trying to make our own versions of countless projects, trying to see in a new way, trying to create from what we have, recycle, upcycle, to do lists that don't need to be done, tools that we need and that we can't live without even we few years ago never heard of them, getting help when stocked or curious, a kind word when we are down or feel what we have done are not good enough, the fact that no one ever talks down to each other, that we can share each others joy, that we can be the same happy for someone buying his first hammer as for him that are a true craftsman with a life's experience. To me it can all be boiled down to two words: inspiration and sharing.
> Without this there would be no LJ, this is what Martin once provided us a platform we could use and that we choose to become a part of and for this I want to thank you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gifts from a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful hand forged green woodworking tools.
> Love these for spoon making, since they are not so tough on my arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see I take care and bring it love and life, the best I can.
> 
> Another thing I want to thank for are all the gifts I have received, by mail or by hand again here I feel a little guilty, since I have a to give back list that I don't see how I will manage to full fill, but since I felt every gift came from the heart I have received them all with my own heart and use them with joy or look at then with a smile.
> To not risk forgetting someone, I choose to not say names, you all know who you are. Thank you from my heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But no it's not all woodworking, it's also getting a glimpse of some of you, of getting to feel a friendship even it is online, a genuine interest in each other.
> Ohhh yes and whipped cream and love MaFe style…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me it's not bread and butter, it's all love for woodworking and yes for good bread…..and butter….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Food and beer also at times.
> 
> Before I fly of on my wings of wood, love and friendships, I want to thank you all, even those that just passed once, it is with all of you my journey became reality and the skills I have learned became mine, without you I would still stand with a Stanley no four and wonder what side of the blade was up and what was down as I did just five years ago.
> 
> No rule without an exception, there are one person I want to mention by name; Jamie my friend, my support in moments with the black dog, mentor, my father, my son, my brother, I thank you for opening your heart and house for me, moments in Scotland I will never forget, for learning me to be a better man - Luvsya.
> (Also a hug to Shirley that lovely wife of yours, that opened her heart to me).
> 
> I have so much to be grateful for, I am a lucky man.
> 
> Thank you from my heart,
> Mads


Thanks Mads for doing this blog as it makes us all aware what we and this site is all about or at least should be.
I enjoy most posts of yours as they are a different approach to wood working then mine but also very similar in some ways .
You are very much in tune with Japanese tool and their way of carpentry whereas some of my projects show some influence of Japanese styling and it comes naturally and is not intentional I just design and enjoy what I create .
After all is said you deserve a big thank you from all of us and congrats on the 10000 but who is counting .

Enjoy life and friend ship and keep making bread that is what is what matters .

Klaus


----------



## Schwieb

mafe said:


> *Hurraaaaa for me... 5 years and 10.000 posts - thank you all.*
> 
> *Hurraaaaa for me… 5 years and 10.000 posts*
> thank you all.
> 
> Before I get started I will post a couple of visits in the shop, this because my journey in woodworking stated out with me as a retired architect, looking for a hobby, trying to put life into an old dream of making furniture, ending up becoming a adventure of learning, meeting new people, online and in life, finding out that noting can't be done, but the to do list grows the more we learn and do.
> But yes at the end what I want to celebrate are friendships and the joy of sharing with others what we learn and do, for me this has become the essence, furniture… we will see, I don't care what I make as long as I smile and forget who I am and where I am as I enjoy what I am doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is two wonderful men I know, a former colleague from my teaching constructing architects days Ib and the local tattoo miracle maker David. The guy on the left with the cap has been here so long I don't remember his name now, don't even remember if he was a LJ member…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have Yves, French, soft heart for quality and magic fingers when it comes to Vespa scooters.
> Why did I chose these guys? Because that was when I remembered to take pictures, I had so many visitors in the shop, from all over the world these last five years, that the blog would not be possible to do.
> I am grateful for each and everyone who let their path cross the shop, these moments are priceless in my life.
> Also I have visitors on the posts and blogs, sometimes new people I never heard of even they been on LJ for years, but since I started we have come from 1000 as I remember to 100.000 members, so I even gave up on the friends list.
> A special thanks to those of you that are so often leaving a word on the posts or blogs I make, it is kind of like family now, I feel so lucky and sometimes even embarrassed that I don't find the time to be as kind as I wish I could be to answer all back and look at every ones posts and blogs, but I simply don't have the hours, if there shall be time for woodworking also. At this moment I have 991 unopened notifications in my in box from LJ… Once in a while I take a round and other times I simply have to just delete all to be fair to me and the bunch.
> For those who don't know me, here are my story: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/20999
> 
> Today I realized that I have made more then 10.000 post in my more than five years here, so I guess I really don't need to blame my self.
> 
> A status in numbers:
> 245 projects.
> 257 blogs.
> 23 reviews.
> 51 forum topics.
> And even more interesting 280 favorites.
> 
> Most visited post is my version of the kerfmaker, ironically since I almost never use it, but I agree there are some magic in that tool concept. Total visits more than 29.000… If someone had told me that five years ago when I bought my first tools and set of, I would have laughed my ass of, and said: that will be the day it's raining frogs…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the blogs my own favorites are the Japanese series and I just saw one of them had more than 30.000 visits and the total of visits are more than 250.000 on those 25 blogs, that's close to making me believe that my passion must have shined through and that I am not alone in my admiration for the Japanese way of seeing life and woodworking. The blog about kannas (Japanese handplanes) have even been translated into Russian, that for me was also a thing that made me smile, How on earth can this little monkey from Denmark playing, reading, asking, looking up online, make a blog where all I do is gather this information others have taught me and it can become interesting even in Russia, to me that is never really to cope with, but I feel grateful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But all this is just numbers, what really matters here are what drives us, passion, the joy of learning, of showing others what we have learned, trying to make our own versions of countless projects, trying to see in a new way, trying to create from what we have, recycle, upcycle, to do lists that don't need to be done, tools that we need and that we can't live without even we few years ago never heard of them, getting help when stocked or curious, a kind word when we are down or feel what we have done are not good enough, the fact that no one ever talks down to each other, that we can share each others joy, that we can be the same happy for someone buying his first hammer as for him that are a true craftsman with a life's experience. To me it can all be boiled down to two words: inspiration and sharing.
> Without this there would be no LJ, this is what Martin once provided us a platform we could use and that we choose to become a part of and for this I want to thank you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gifts from a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful hand forged green woodworking tools.
> Love these for spoon making, since they are not so tough on my arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see I take care and bring it love and life, the best I can.
> 
> Another thing I want to thank for are all the gifts I have received, by mail or by hand again here I feel a little guilty, since I have a to give back list that I don't see how I will manage to full fill, but since I felt every gift came from the heart I have received them all with my own heart and use them with joy or look at then with a smile.
> To not risk forgetting someone, I choose to not say names, you all know who you are. Thank you from my heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But no it's not all woodworking, it's also getting a glimpse of some of you, of getting to feel a friendship even it is online, a genuine interest in each other.
> Ohhh yes and whipped cream and love MaFe style…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me it's not bread and butter, it's all love for woodworking and yes for good bread…..and butter….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Food and beer also at times.
> 
> Before I fly of on my wings of wood, love and friendships, I want to thank you all, even those that just passed once, it is with all of you my journey became reality and the skills I have learned became mine, without you I would still stand with a Stanley no four and wonder what side of the blade was up and what was down as I did just five years ago.
> 
> No rule without an exception, there are one person I want to mention by name; Jamie my friend, my support in moments with the black dog, mentor, my father, my son, my brother, I thank you for opening your heart and house for me, moments in Scotland I will never forget, for learning me to be a better man - Luvsya.
> (Also a hug to Shirley that lovely wife of yours, that opened her heart to me).
> 
> I have so much to be grateful for, I am a lucky man.
> 
> Thank you from my heart,
> Mads


Mads, I knew when I saw your first post (or was it a comment on one of mine?) that I knew you were someone special. I have commented many times about how creative, prolific and committed you are about woodworking in many different forms. I wish I had your creativity and diligence to make so many post. I get so frustrated with the time it takes to download photos, etc. I just avoid it. At the same time I truly enjoy the friendships that this site has created for me. So many short-lived and I wonder, "what happened?". I have told you before and I will say it again, if there is ever an opportunity for you to come to Florida, I can promise you a grand visit. My wife's family comes from Denmark and one day we plan a visit and I hope that we can meet.

Congratulations and best wishes to a real pillar for the worldwide woodworking community. træ brødre


----------



## madras

mafe said:


> *Hurraaaaa for me... 5 years and 10.000 posts - thank you all.*
> 
> *Hurraaaaa for me… 5 years and 10.000 posts*
> thank you all.
> 
> Before I get started I will post a couple of visits in the shop, this because my journey in woodworking stated out with me as a retired architect, looking for a hobby, trying to put life into an old dream of making furniture, ending up becoming a adventure of learning, meeting new people, online and in life, finding out that noting can't be done, but the to do list grows the more we learn and do.
> But yes at the end what I want to celebrate are friendships and the joy of sharing with others what we learn and do, for me this has become the essence, furniture… we will see, I don't care what I make as long as I smile and forget who I am and where I am as I enjoy what I am doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is two wonderful men I know, a former colleague from my teaching constructing architects days Ib and the local tattoo miracle maker David. The guy on the left with the cap has been here so long I don't remember his name now, don't even remember if he was a LJ member…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have Yves, French, soft heart for quality and magic fingers when it comes to Vespa scooters.
> Why did I chose these guys? Because that was when I remembered to take pictures, I had so many visitors in the shop, from all over the world these last five years, that the blog would not be possible to do.
> I am grateful for each and everyone who let their path cross the shop, these moments are priceless in my life.
> Also I have visitors on the posts and blogs, sometimes new people I never heard of even they been on LJ for years, but since I started we have come from 1000 as I remember to 100.000 members, so I even gave up on the friends list.
> A special thanks to those of you that are so often leaving a word on the posts or blogs I make, it is kind of like family now, I feel so lucky and sometimes even embarrassed that I don't find the time to be as kind as I wish I could be to answer all back and look at every ones posts and blogs, but I simply don't have the hours, if there shall be time for woodworking also. At this moment I have 991 unopened notifications in my in box from LJ… Once in a while I take a round and other times I simply have to just delete all to be fair to me and the bunch.
> For those who don't know me, here are my story: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/20999
> 
> Today I realized that I have made more then 10.000 post in my more than five years here, so I guess I really don't need to blame my self.
> 
> A status in numbers:
> 245 projects.
> 257 blogs.
> 23 reviews.
> 51 forum topics.
> And even more interesting 280 favorites.
> 
> Most visited post is my version of the kerfmaker, ironically since I almost never use it, but I agree there are some magic in that tool concept. Total visits more than 29.000… If someone had told me that five years ago when I bought my first tools and set of, I would have laughed my ass of, and said: that will be the day it's raining frogs…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the blogs my own favorites are the Japanese series and I just saw one of them had more than 30.000 visits and the total of visits are more than 250.000 on those 25 blogs, that's close to making me believe that my passion must have shined through and that I am not alone in my admiration for the Japanese way of seeing life and woodworking. The blog about kannas (Japanese handplanes) have even been translated into Russian, that for me was also a thing that made me smile, How on earth can this little monkey from Denmark playing, reading, asking, looking up online, make a blog where all I do is gather this information others have taught me and it can become interesting even in Russia, to me that is never really to cope with, but I feel grateful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But all this is just numbers, what really matters here are what drives us, passion, the joy of learning, of showing others what we have learned, trying to make our own versions of countless projects, trying to see in a new way, trying to create from what we have, recycle, upcycle, to do lists that don't need to be done, tools that we need and that we can't live without even we few years ago never heard of them, getting help when stocked or curious, a kind word when we are down or feel what we have done are not good enough, the fact that no one ever talks down to each other, that we can share each others joy, that we can be the same happy for someone buying his first hammer as for him that are a true craftsman with a life's experience. To me it can all be boiled down to two words: inspiration and sharing.
> Without this there would be no LJ, this is what Martin once provided us a platform we could use and that we choose to become a part of and for this I want to thank you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gifts from a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful hand forged green woodworking tools.
> Love these for spoon making, since they are not so tough on my arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see I take care and bring it love and life, the best I can.
> 
> Another thing I want to thank for are all the gifts I have received, by mail or by hand again here I feel a little guilty, since I have a to give back list that I don't see how I will manage to full fill, but since I felt every gift came from the heart I have received them all with my own heart and use them with joy or look at then with a smile.
> To not risk forgetting someone, I choose to not say names, you all know who you are. Thank you from my heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But no it's not all woodworking, it's also getting a glimpse of some of you, of getting to feel a friendship even it is online, a genuine interest in each other.
> Ohhh yes and whipped cream and love MaFe style…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me it's not bread and butter, it's all love for woodworking and yes for good bread…..and butter….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Food and beer also at times.
> 
> Before I fly of on my wings of wood, love and friendships, I want to thank you all, even those that just passed once, it is with all of you my journey became reality and the skills I have learned became mine, without you I would still stand with a Stanley no four and wonder what side of the blade was up and what was down as I did just five years ago.
> 
> No rule without an exception, there are one person I want to mention by name; Jamie my friend, my support in moments with the black dog, mentor, my father, my son, my brother, I thank you for opening your heart and house for me, moments in Scotland I will never forget, for learning me to be a better man - Luvsya.
> (Also a hug to Shirley that lovely wife of yours, that opened her heart to me).
> 
> I have so much to be grateful for, I am a lucky man.
> 
> Thank you from my heart,
> Mads


Mads,

I've been lurking here for about a year and a half, just getting my feet wet with wood and hand tools. Your posts have been quite the inspiration - not just your projects and information, but also the way you present them.

Cheers!


----------



## phtaylor36

mafe said:


> *Hurraaaaa for me... 5 years and 10.000 posts - thank you all.*
> 
> *Hurraaaaa for me… 5 years and 10.000 posts*
> thank you all.
> 
> Before I get started I will post a couple of visits in the shop, this because my journey in woodworking stated out with me as a retired architect, looking for a hobby, trying to put life into an old dream of making furniture, ending up becoming a adventure of learning, meeting new people, online and in life, finding out that noting can't be done, but the to do list grows the more we learn and do.
> But yes at the end what I want to celebrate are friendships and the joy of sharing with others what we learn and do, for me this has become the essence, furniture… we will see, I don't care what I make as long as I smile and forget who I am and where I am as I enjoy what I am doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is two wonderful men I know, a former colleague from my teaching constructing architects days Ib and the local tattoo miracle maker David. The guy on the left with the cap has been here so long I don't remember his name now, don't even remember if he was a LJ member…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have Yves, French, soft heart for quality and magic fingers when it comes to Vespa scooters.
> Why did I chose these guys? Because that was when I remembered to take pictures, I had so many visitors in the shop, from all over the world these last five years, that the blog would not be possible to do.
> I am grateful for each and everyone who let their path cross the shop, these moments are priceless in my life.
> Also I have visitors on the posts and blogs, sometimes new people I never heard of even they been on LJ for years, but since I started we have come from 1000 as I remember to 100.000 members, so I even gave up on the friends list.
> A special thanks to those of you that are so often leaving a word on the posts or blogs I make, it is kind of like family now, I feel so lucky and sometimes even embarrassed that I don't find the time to be as kind as I wish I could be to answer all back and look at every ones posts and blogs, but I simply don't have the hours, if there shall be time for woodworking also. At this moment I have 991 unopened notifications in my in box from LJ… Once in a while I take a round and other times I simply have to just delete all to be fair to me and the bunch.
> For those who don't know me, here are my story: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/20999
> 
> Today I realized that I have made more then 10.000 post in my more than five years here, so I guess I really don't need to blame my self.
> 
> A status in numbers:
> 245 projects.
> 257 blogs.
> 23 reviews.
> 51 forum topics.
> And even more interesting 280 favorites.
> 
> Most visited post is my version of the kerfmaker, ironically since I almost never use it, but I agree there are some magic in that tool concept. Total visits more than 29.000… If someone had told me that five years ago when I bought my first tools and set of, I would have laughed my ass of, and said: that will be the day it's raining frogs…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the blogs my own favorites are the Japanese series and I just saw one of them had more than 30.000 visits and the total of visits are more than 250.000 on those 25 blogs, that's close to making me believe that my passion must have shined through and that I am not alone in my admiration for the Japanese way of seeing life and woodworking. The blog about kannas (Japanese handplanes) have even been translated into Russian, that for me was also a thing that made me smile, How on earth can this little monkey from Denmark playing, reading, asking, looking up online, make a blog where all I do is gather this information others have taught me and it can become interesting even in Russia, to me that is never really to cope with, but I feel grateful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But all this is just numbers, what really matters here are what drives us, passion, the joy of learning, of showing others what we have learned, trying to make our own versions of countless projects, trying to see in a new way, trying to create from what we have, recycle, upcycle, to do lists that don't need to be done, tools that we need and that we can't live without even we few years ago never heard of them, getting help when stocked or curious, a kind word when we are down or feel what we have done are not good enough, the fact that no one ever talks down to each other, that we can share each others joy, that we can be the same happy for someone buying his first hammer as for him that are a true craftsman with a life's experience. To me it can all be boiled down to two words: inspiration and sharing.
> Without this there would be no LJ, this is what Martin once provided us a platform we could use and that we choose to become a part of and for this I want to thank you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gifts from a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful hand forged green woodworking tools.
> Love these for spoon making, since they are not so tough on my arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see I take care and bring it love and life, the best I can.
> 
> Another thing I want to thank for are all the gifts I have received, by mail or by hand again here I feel a little guilty, since I have a to give back list that I don't see how I will manage to full fill, but since I felt every gift came from the heart I have received them all with my own heart and use them with joy or look at then with a smile.
> To not risk forgetting someone, I choose to not say names, you all know who you are. Thank you from my heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But no it's not all woodworking, it's also getting a glimpse of some of you, of getting to feel a friendship even it is online, a genuine interest in each other.
> Ohhh yes and whipped cream and love MaFe style…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me it's not bread and butter, it's all love for woodworking and yes for good bread…..and butter….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Food and beer also at times.
> 
> Before I fly of on my wings of wood, love and friendships, I want to thank you all, even those that just passed once, it is with all of you my journey became reality and the skills I have learned became mine, without you I would still stand with a Stanley no four and wonder what side of the blade was up and what was down as I did just five years ago.
> 
> No rule without an exception, there are one person I want to mention by name; Jamie my friend, my support in moments with the black dog, mentor, my father, my son, my brother, I thank you for opening your heart and house for me, moments in Scotland I will never forget, for learning me to be a better man - Luvsya.
> (Also a hug to Shirley that lovely wife of yours, that opened her heart to me).
> 
> I have so much to be grateful for, I am a lucky man.
> 
> Thank you from my heart,
> Mads


Congrats Mads!! We have all been inspired by your genuine friendship and amazing projects. Here's to another 10,000!


----------



## doubleDD

mafe said:


> *Hurraaaaa for me... 5 years and 10.000 posts - thank you all.*
> 
> *Hurraaaaa for me… 5 years and 10.000 posts*
> thank you all.
> 
> Before I get started I will post a couple of visits in the shop, this because my journey in woodworking stated out with me as a retired architect, looking for a hobby, trying to put life into an old dream of making furniture, ending up becoming a adventure of learning, meeting new people, online and in life, finding out that noting can't be done, but the to do list grows the more we learn and do.
> But yes at the end what I want to celebrate are friendships and the joy of sharing with others what we learn and do, for me this has become the essence, furniture… we will see, I don't care what I make as long as I smile and forget who I am and where I am as I enjoy what I am doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is two wonderful men I know, a former colleague from my teaching constructing architects days Ib and the local tattoo miracle maker David. The guy on the left with the cap has been here so long I don't remember his name now, don't even remember if he was a LJ member…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have Yves, French, soft heart for quality and magic fingers when it comes to Vespa scooters.
> Why did I chose these guys? Because that was when I remembered to take pictures, I had so many visitors in the shop, from all over the world these last five years, that the blog would not be possible to do.
> I am grateful for each and everyone who let their path cross the shop, these moments are priceless in my life.
> Also I have visitors on the posts and blogs, sometimes new people I never heard of even they been on LJ for years, but since I started we have come from 1000 as I remember to 100.000 members, so I even gave up on the friends list.
> A special thanks to those of you that are so often leaving a word on the posts or blogs I make, it is kind of like family now, I feel so lucky and sometimes even embarrassed that I don't find the time to be as kind as I wish I could be to answer all back and look at every ones posts and blogs, but I simply don't have the hours, if there shall be time for woodworking also. At this moment I have 991 unopened notifications in my in box from LJ… Once in a while I take a round and other times I simply have to just delete all to be fair to me and the bunch.
> For those who don't know me, here are my story: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/20999
> 
> Today I realized that I have made more then 10.000 post in my more than five years here, so I guess I really don't need to blame my self.
> 
> A status in numbers:
> 245 projects.
> 257 blogs.
> 23 reviews.
> 51 forum topics.
> And even more interesting 280 favorites.
> 
> Most visited post is my version of the kerfmaker, ironically since I almost never use it, but I agree there are some magic in that tool concept. Total visits more than 29.000… If someone had told me that five years ago when I bought my first tools and set of, I would have laughed my ass of, and said: that will be the day it's raining frogs…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the blogs my own favorites are the Japanese series and I just saw one of them had more than 30.000 visits and the total of visits are more than 250.000 on those 25 blogs, that's close to making me believe that my passion must have shined through and that I am not alone in my admiration for the Japanese way of seeing life and woodworking. The blog about kannas (Japanese handplanes) have even been translated into Russian, that for me was also a thing that made me smile, How on earth can this little monkey from Denmark playing, reading, asking, looking up online, make a blog where all I do is gather this information others have taught me and it can become interesting even in Russia, to me that is never really to cope with, but I feel grateful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But all this is just numbers, what really matters here are what drives us, passion, the joy of learning, of showing others what we have learned, trying to make our own versions of countless projects, trying to see in a new way, trying to create from what we have, recycle, upcycle, to do lists that don't need to be done, tools that we need and that we can't live without even we few years ago never heard of them, getting help when stocked or curious, a kind word when we are down or feel what we have done are not good enough, the fact that no one ever talks down to each other, that we can share each others joy, that we can be the same happy for someone buying his first hammer as for him that are a true craftsman with a life's experience. To me it can all be boiled down to two words: inspiration and sharing.
> Without this there would be no LJ, this is what Martin once provided us a platform we could use and that we choose to become a part of and for this I want to thank you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gifts from a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful hand forged green woodworking tools.
> Love these for spoon making, since they are not so tough on my arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see I take care and bring it love and life, the best I can.
> 
> Another thing I want to thank for are all the gifts I have received, by mail or by hand again here I feel a little guilty, since I have a to give back list that I don't see how I will manage to full fill, but since I felt every gift came from the heart I have received them all with my own heart and use them with joy or look at then with a smile.
> To not risk forgetting someone, I choose to not say names, you all know who you are. Thank you from my heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But no it's not all woodworking, it's also getting a glimpse of some of you, of getting to feel a friendship even it is online, a genuine interest in each other.
> Ohhh yes and whipped cream and love MaFe style…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me it's not bread and butter, it's all love for woodworking and yes for good bread…..and butter….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Food and beer also at times.
> 
> Before I fly of on my wings of wood, love and friendships, I want to thank you all, even those that just passed once, it is with all of you my journey became reality and the skills I have learned became mine, without you I would still stand with a Stanley no four and wonder what side of the blade was up and what was down as I did just five years ago.
> 
> No rule without an exception, there are one person I want to mention by name; Jamie my friend, my support in moments with the black dog, mentor, my father, my son, my brother, I thank you for opening your heart and house for me, moments in Scotland I will never forget, for learning me to be a better man - Luvsya.
> (Also a hug to Shirley that lovely wife of yours, that opened her heart to me).
> 
> I have so much to be grateful for, I am a lucky man.
> 
> Thank you from my heart,
> Mads


Sharing ideas and teaching others what we learn is a passion. Not everyone is willing to go the extra mile to do so. 
You have been an inspiration and I enjoy knowing you. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## icemanhank

mafe said:


> *Hurraaaaa for me... 5 years and 10.000 posts - thank you all.*
> 
> *Hurraaaaa for me… 5 years and 10.000 posts*
> thank you all.
> 
> Before I get started I will post a couple of visits in the shop, this because my journey in woodworking stated out with me as a retired architect, looking for a hobby, trying to put life into an old dream of making furniture, ending up becoming a adventure of learning, meeting new people, online and in life, finding out that noting can't be done, but the to do list grows the more we learn and do.
> But yes at the end what I want to celebrate are friendships and the joy of sharing with others what we learn and do, for me this has become the essence, furniture… we will see, I don't care what I make as long as I smile and forget who I am and where I am as I enjoy what I am doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is two wonderful men I know, a former colleague from my teaching constructing architects days Ib and the local tattoo miracle maker David. The guy on the left with the cap has been here so long I don't remember his name now, don't even remember if he was a LJ member…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have Yves, French, soft heart for quality and magic fingers when it comes to Vespa scooters.
> Why did I chose these guys? Because that was when I remembered to take pictures, I had so many visitors in the shop, from all over the world these last five years, that the blog would not be possible to do.
> I am grateful for each and everyone who let their path cross the shop, these moments are priceless in my life.
> Also I have visitors on the posts and blogs, sometimes new people I never heard of even they been on LJ for years, but since I started we have come from 1000 as I remember to 100.000 members, so I even gave up on the friends list.
> A special thanks to those of you that are so often leaving a word on the posts or blogs I make, it is kind of like family now, I feel so lucky and sometimes even embarrassed that I don't find the time to be as kind as I wish I could be to answer all back and look at every ones posts and blogs, but I simply don't have the hours, if there shall be time for woodworking also. At this moment I have 991 unopened notifications in my in box from LJ… Once in a while I take a round and other times I simply have to just delete all to be fair to me and the bunch.
> For those who don't know me, here are my story: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/20999
> 
> Today I realized that I have made more then 10.000 post in my more than five years here, so I guess I really don't need to blame my self.
> 
> A status in numbers:
> 245 projects.
> 257 blogs.
> 23 reviews.
> 51 forum topics.
> And even more interesting 280 favorites.
> 
> Most visited post is my version of the kerfmaker, ironically since I almost never use it, but I agree there are some magic in that tool concept. Total visits more than 29.000… If someone had told me that five years ago when I bought my first tools and set of, I would have laughed my ass of, and said: that will be the day it's raining frogs…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the blogs my own favorites are the Japanese series and I just saw one of them had more than 30.000 visits and the total of visits are more than 250.000 on those 25 blogs, that's close to making me believe that my passion must have shined through and that I am not alone in my admiration for the Japanese way of seeing life and woodworking. The blog about kannas (Japanese handplanes) have even been translated into Russian, that for me was also a thing that made me smile, How on earth can this little monkey from Denmark playing, reading, asking, looking up online, make a blog where all I do is gather this information others have taught me and it can become interesting even in Russia, to me that is never really to cope with, but I feel grateful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But all this is just numbers, what really matters here are what drives us, passion, the joy of learning, of showing others what we have learned, trying to make our own versions of countless projects, trying to see in a new way, trying to create from what we have, recycle, upcycle, to do lists that don't need to be done, tools that we need and that we can't live without even we few years ago never heard of them, getting help when stocked or curious, a kind word when we are down or feel what we have done are not good enough, the fact that no one ever talks down to each other, that we can share each others joy, that we can be the same happy for someone buying his first hammer as for him that are a true craftsman with a life's experience. To me it can all be boiled down to two words: inspiration and sharing.
> Without this there would be no LJ, this is what Martin once provided us a platform we could use and that we choose to become a part of and for this I want to thank you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gifts from a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful hand forged green woodworking tools.
> Love these for spoon making, since they are not so tough on my arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see I take care and bring it love and life, the best I can.
> 
> Another thing I want to thank for are all the gifts I have received, by mail or by hand again here I feel a little guilty, since I have a to give back list that I don't see how I will manage to full fill, but since I felt every gift came from the heart I have received them all with my own heart and use them with joy or look at then with a smile.
> To not risk forgetting someone, I choose to not say names, you all know who you are. Thank you from my heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But no it's not all woodworking, it's also getting a glimpse of some of you, of getting to feel a friendship even it is online, a genuine interest in each other.
> Ohhh yes and whipped cream and love MaFe style…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me it's not bread and butter, it's all love for woodworking and yes for good bread…..and butter….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Food and beer also at times.
> 
> Before I fly of on my wings of wood, love and friendships, I want to thank you all, even those that just passed once, it is with all of you my journey became reality and the skills I have learned became mine, without you I would still stand with a Stanley no four and wonder what side of the blade was up and what was down as I did just five years ago.
> 
> No rule without an exception, there are one person I want to mention by name; Jamie my friend, my support in moments with the black dog, mentor, my father, my son, my brother, I thank you for opening your heart and house for me, moments in Scotland I will never forget, for learning me to be a better man - Luvsya.
> (Also a hug to Shirley that lovely wife of yours, that opened her heart to me).
> 
> I have so much to be grateful for, I am a lucky man.
> 
> Thank you from my heart,
> Mads


You are a machine Mads, much love and best wishes. David


----------



## WayneC

mafe said:


> *Hurraaaaa for me... 5 years and 10.000 posts - thank you all.*
> 
> *Hurraaaaa for me… 5 years and 10.000 posts*
> thank you all.
> 
> Before I get started I will post a couple of visits in the shop, this because my journey in woodworking stated out with me as a retired architect, looking for a hobby, trying to put life into an old dream of making furniture, ending up becoming a adventure of learning, meeting new people, online and in life, finding out that noting can't be done, but the to do list grows the more we learn and do.
> But yes at the end what I want to celebrate are friendships and the joy of sharing with others what we learn and do, for me this has become the essence, furniture… we will see, I don't care what I make as long as I smile and forget who I am and where I am as I enjoy what I am doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is two wonderful men I know, a former colleague from my teaching constructing architects days Ib and the local tattoo miracle maker David. The guy on the left with the cap has been here so long I don't remember his name now, don't even remember if he was a LJ member…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have Yves, French, soft heart for quality and magic fingers when it comes to Vespa scooters.
> Why did I chose these guys? Because that was when I remembered to take pictures, I had so many visitors in the shop, from all over the world these last five years, that the blog would not be possible to do.
> I am grateful for each and everyone who let their path cross the shop, these moments are priceless in my life.
> Also I have visitors on the posts and blogs, sometimes new people I never heard of even they been on LJ for years, but since I started we have come from 1000 as I remember to 100.000 members, so I even gave up on the friends list.
> A special thanks to those of you that are so often leaving a word on the posts or blogs I make, it is kind of like family now, I feel so lucky and sometimes even embarrassed that I don't find the time to be as kind as I wish I could be to answer all back and look at every ones posts and blogs, but I simply don't have the hours, if there shall be time for woodworking also. At this moment I have 991 unopened notifications in my in box from LJ… Once in a while I take a round and other times I simply have to just delete all to be fair to me and the bunch.
> For those who don't know me, here are my story: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/20999
> 
> Today I realized that I have made more then 10.000 post in my more than five years here, so I guess I really don't need to blame my self.
> 
> A status in numbers:
> 245 projects.
> 257 blogs.
> 23 reviews.
> 51 forum topics.
> And even more interesting 280 favorites.
> 
> Most visited post is my version of the kerfmaker, ironically since I almost never use it, but I agree there are some magic in that tool concept. Total visits more than 29.000… If someone had told me that five years ago when I bought my first tools and set of, I would have laughed my ass of, and said: that will be the day it's raining frogs…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the blogs my own favorites are the Japanese series and I just saw one of them had more than 30.000 visits and the total of visits are more than 250.000 on those 25 blogs, that's close to making me believe that my passion must have shined through and that I am not alone in my admiration for the Japanese way of seeing life and woodworking. The blog about kannas (Japanese handplanes) have even been translated into Russian, that for me was also a thing that made me smile, How on earth can this little monkey from Denmark playing, reading, asking, looking up online, make a blog where all I do is gather this information others have taught me and it can become interesting even in Russia, to me that is never really to cope with, but I feel grateful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But all this is just numbers, what really matters here are what drives us, passion, the joy of learning, of showing others what we have learned, trying to make our own versions of countless projects, trying to see in a new way, trying to create from what we have, recycle, upcycle, to do lists that don't need to be done, tools that we need and that we can't live without even we few years ago never heard of them, getting help when stocked or curious, a kind word when we are down or feel what we have done are not good enough, the fact that no one ever talks down to each other, that we can share each others joy, that we can be the same happy for someone buying his first hammer as for him that are a true craftsman with a life's experience. To me it can all be boiled down to two words: inspiration and sharing.
> Without this there would be no LJ, this is what Martin once provided us a platform we could use and that we choose to become a part of and for this I want to thank you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gifts from a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful hand forged green woodworking tools.
> Love these for spoon making, since they are not so tough on my arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see I take care and bring it love and life, the best I can.
> 
> Another thing I want to thank for are all the gifts I have received, by mail or by hand again here I feel a little guilty, since I have a to give back list that I don't see how I will manage to full fill, but since I felt every gift came from the heart I have received them all with my own heart and use them with joy or look at then with a smile.
> To not risk forgetting someone, I choose to not say names, you all know who you are. Thank you from my heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But no it's not all woodworking, it's also getting a glimpse of some of you, of getting to feel a friendship even it is online, a genuine interest in each other.
> Ohhh yes and whipped cream and love MaFe style…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me it's not bread and butter, it's all love for woodworking and yes for good bread…..and butter….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Food and beer also at times.
> 
> Before I fly of on my wings of wood, love and friendships, I want to thank you all, even those that just passed once, it is with all of you my journey became reality and the skills I have learned became mine, without you I would still stand with a Stanley no four and wonder what side of the blade was up and what was down as I did just five years ago.
> 
> No rule without an exception, there are one person I want to mention by name; Jamie my friend, my support in moments with the black dog, mentor, my father, my son, my brother, I thank you for opening your heart and house for me, moments in Scotland I will never forget, for learning me to be a better man - Luvsya.
> (Also a hug to Shirley that lovely wife of yours, that opened her heart to me).
> 
> I have so much to be grateful for, I am a lucky man.
> 
> Thank you from my heart,
> Mads


Congrats my friend. Hopefully I will make it over for a visit one day…


----------



## JR45

mafe said:


> *Hurraaaaa for me... 5 years and 10.000 posts - thank you all.*
> 
> *Hurraaaaa for me… 5 years and 10.000 posts*
> thank you all.
> 
> Before I get started I will post a couple of visits in the shop, this because my journey in woodworking stated out with me as a retired architect, looking for a hobby, trying to put life into an old dream of making furniture, ending up becoming a adventure of learning, meeting new people, online and in life, finding out that noting can't be done, but the to do list grows the more we learn and do.
> But yes at the end what I want to celebrate are friendships and the joy of sharing with others what we learn and do, for me this has become the essence, furniture… we will see, I don't care what I make as long as I smile and forget who I am and where I am as I enjoy what I am doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is two wonderful men I know, a former colleague from my teaching constructing architects days Ib and the local tattoo miracle maker David. The guy on the left with the cap has been here so long I don't remember his name now, don't even remember if he was a LJ member…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have Yves, French, soft heart for quality and magic fingers when it comes to Vespa scooters.
> Why did I chose these guys? Because that was when I remembered to take pictures, I had so many visitors in the shop, from all over the world these last five years, that the blog would not be possible to do.
> I am grateful for each and everyone who let their path cross the shop, these moments are priceless in my life.
> Also I have visitors on the posts and blogs, sometimes new people I never heard of even they been on LJ for years, but since I started we have come from 1000 as I remember to 100.000 members, so I even gave up on the friends list.
> A special thanks to those of you that are so often leaving a word on the posts or blogs I make, it is kind of like family now, I feel so lucky and sometimes even embarrassed that I don't find the time to be as kind as I wish I could be to answer all back and look at every ones posts and blogs, but I simply don't have the hours, if there shall be time for woodworking also. At this moment I have 991 unopened notifications in my in box from LJ… Once in a while I take a round and other times I simply have to just delete all to be fair to me and the bunch.
> For those who don't know me, here are my story: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/20999
> 
> Today I realized that I have made more then 10.000 post in my more than five years here, so I guess I really don't need to blame my self.
> 
> A status in numbers:
> 245 projects.
> 257 blogs.
> 23 reviews.
> 51 forum topics.
> And even more interesting 280 favorites.
> 
> Most visited post is my version of the kerfmaker, ironically since I almost never use it, but I agree there are some magic in that tool concept. Total visits more than 29.000… If someone had told me that five years ago when I bought my first tools and set of, I would have laughed my ass of, and said: that will be the day it's raining frogs…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the blogs my own favorites are the Japanese series and I just saw one of them had more than 30.000 visits and the total of visits are more than 250.000 on those 25 blogs, that's close to making me believe that my passion must have shined through and that I am not alone in my admiration for the Japanese way of seeing life and woodworking. The blog about kannas (Japanese handplanes) have even been translated into Russian, that for me was also a thing that made me smile, How on earth can this little monkey from Denmark playing, reading, asking, looking up online, make a blog where all I do is gather this information others have taught me and it can become interesting even in Russia, to me that is never really to cope with, but I feel grateful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But all this is just numbers, what really matters here are what drives us, passion, the joy of learning, of showing others what we have learned, trying to make our own versions of countless projects, trying to see in a new way, trying to create from what we have, recycle, upcycle, to do lists that don't need to be done, tools that we need and that we can't live without even we few years ago never heard of them, getting help when stocked or curious, a kind word when we are down or feel what we have done are not good enough, the fact that no one ever talks down to each other, that we can share each others joy, that we can be the same happy for someone buying his first hammer as for him that are a true craftsman with a life's experience. To me it can all be boiled down to two words: inspiration and sharing.
> Without this there would be no LJ, this is what Martin once provided us a platform we could use and that we choose to become a part of and for this I want to thank you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gifts from a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful hand forged green woodworking tools.
> Love these for spoon making, since they are not so tough on my arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see I take care and bring it love and life, the best I can.
> 
> Another thing I want to thank for are all the gifts I have received, by mail or by hand again here I feel a little guilty, since I have a to give back list that I don't see how I will manage to full fill, but since I felt every gift came from the heart I have received them all with my own heart and use them with joy or look at then with a smile.
> To not risk forgetting someone, I choose to not say names, you all know who you are. Thank you from my heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But no it's not all woodworking, it's also getting a glimpse of some of you, of getting to feel a friendship even it is online, a genuine interest in each other.
> Ohhh yes and whipped cream and love MaFe style…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me it's not bread and butter, it's all love for woodworking and yes for good bread…..and butter….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Food and beer also at times.
> 
> Before I fly of on my wings of wood, love and friendships, I want to thank you all, even those that just passed once, it is with all of you my journey became reality and the skills I have learned became mine, without you I would still stand with a Stanley no four and wonder what side of the blade was up and what was down as I did just five years ago.
> 
> No rule without an exception, there are one person I want to mention by name; Jamie my friend, my support in moments with the black dog, mentor, my father, my son, my brother, I thank you for opening your heart and house for me, moments in Scotland I will never forget, for learning me to be a better man - Luvsya.
> (Also a hug to Shirley that lovely wife of yours, that opened her heart to me).
> 
> I have so much to be grateful for, I am a lucky man.
> 
> Thank you from my heart,
> Mads


It has been a pleasure to be able to "sit" in your workshop and watch how you create things. Keep making!
Jim


----------



## donwilwol

mafe said:


> *Hurraaaaa for me... 5 years and 10.000 posts - thank you all.*
> 
> *Hurraaaaa for me… 5 years and 10.000 posts*
> thank you all.
> 
> Before I get started I will post a couple of visits in the shop, this because my journey in woodworking stated out with me as a retired architect, looking for a hobby, trying to put life into an old dream of making furniture, ending up becoming a adventure of learning, meeting new people, online and in life, finding out that noting can't be done, but the to do list grows the more we learn and do.
> But yes at the end what I want to celebrate are friendships and the joy of sharing with others what we learn and do, for me this has become the essence, furniture… we will see, I don't care what I make as long as I smile and forget who I am and where I am as I enjoy what I am doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is two wonderful men I know, a former colleague from my teaching constructing architects days Ib and the local tattoo miracle maker David. The guy on the left with the cap has been here so long I don't remember his name now, don't even remember if he was a LJ member…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have Yves, French, soft heart for quality and magic fingers when it comes to Vespa scooters.
> Why did I chose these guys? Because that was when I remembered to take pictures, I had so many visitors in the shop, from all over the world these last five years, that the blog would not be possible to do.
> I am grateful for each and everyone who let their path cross the shop, these moments are priceless in my life.
> Also I have visitors on the posts and blogs, sometimes new people I never heard of even they been on LJ for years, but since I started we have come from 1000 as I remember to 100.000 members, so I even gave up on the friends list.
> A special thanks to those of you that are so often leaving a word on the posts or blogs I make, it is kind of like family now, I feel so lucky and sometimes even embarrassed that I don't find the time to be as kind as I wish I could be to answer all back and look at every ones posts and blogs, but I simply don't have the hours, if there shall be time for woodworking also. At this moment I have 991 unopened notifications in my in box from LJ… Once in a while I take a round and other times I simply have to just delete all to be fair to me and the bunch.
> For those who don't know me, here are my story: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/20999
> 
> Today I realized that I have made more then 10.000 post in my more than five years here, so I guess I really don't need to blame my self.
> 
> A status in numbers:
> 245 projects.
> 257 blogs.
> 23 reviews.
> 51 forum topics.
> And even more interesting 280 favorites.
> 
> Most visited post is my version of the kerfmaker, ironically since I almost never use it, but I agree there are some magic in that tool concept. Total visits more than 29.000… If someone had told me that five years ago when I bought my first tools and set of, I would have laughed my ass of, and said: that will be the day it's raining frogs…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the blogs my own favorites are the Japanese series and I just saw one of them had more than 30.000 visits and the total of visits are more than 250.000 on those 25 blogs, that's close to making me believe that my passion must have shined through and that I am not alone in my admiration for the Japanese way of seeing life and woodworking. The blog about kannas (Japanese handplanes) have even been translated into Russian, that for me was also a thing that made me smile, How on earth can this little monkey from Denmark playing, reading, asking, looking up online, make a blog where all I do is gather this information others have taught me and it can become interesting even in Russia, to me that is never really to cope with, but I feel grateful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But all this is just numbers, what really matters here are what drives us, passion, the joy of learning, of showing others what we have learned, trying to make our own versions of countless projects, trying to see in a new way, trying to create from what we have, recycle, upcycle, to do lists that don't need to be done, tools that we need and that we can't live without even we few years ago never heard of them, getting help when stocked or curious, a kind word when we are down or feel what we have done are not good enough, the fact that no one ever talks down to each other, that we can share each others joy, that we can be the same happy for someone buying his first hammer as for him that are a true craftsman with a life's experience. To me it can all be boiled down to two words: inspiration and sharing.
> Without this there would be no LJ, this is what Martin once provided us a platform we could use and that we choose to become a part of and for this I want to thank you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gifts from a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful hand forged green woodworking tools.
> Love these for spoon making, since they are not so tough on my arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see I take care and bring it love and life, the best I can.
> 
> Another thing I want to thank for are all the gifts I have received, by mail or by hand again here I feel a little guilty, since I have a to give back list that I don't see how I will manage to full fill, but since I felt every gift came from the heart I have received them all with my own heart and use them with joy or look at then with a smile.
> To not risk forgetting someone, I choose to not say names, you all know who you are. Thank you from my heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But no it's not all woodworking, it's also getting a glimpse of some of you, of getting to feel a friendship even it is online, a genuine interest in each other.
> Ohhh yes and whipped cream and love MaFe style…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me it's not bread and butter, it's all love for woodworking and yes for good bread…..and butter….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Food and beer also at times.
> 
> Before I fly of on my wings of wood, love and friendships, I want to thank you all, even those that just passed once, it is with all of you my journey became reality and the skills I have learned became mine, without you I would still stand with a Stanley no four and wonder what side of the blade was up and what was down as I did just five years ago.
> 
> No rule without an exception, there are one person I want to mention by name; Jamie my friend, my support in moments with the black dog, mentor, my father, my son, my brother, I thank you for opening your heart and house for me, moments in Scotland I will never forget, for learning me to be a better man - Luvsya.
> (Also a hug to Shirley that lovely wife of yours, that opened her heart to me).
> 
> I have so much to be grateful for, I am a lucky man.
> 
> Thank you from my heart,
> Mads


you keep posting, we'll keep watching and learning. Thanks for sharing the knowledge Mads!


----------



## SPalm

mafe said:


> *Hurraaaaa for me... 5 years and 10.000 posts - thank you all.*
> 
> *Hurraaaaa for me… 5 years and 10.000 posts*
> thank you all.
> 
> Before I get started I will post a couple of visits in the shop, this because my journey in woodworking stated out with me as a retired architect, looking for a hobby, trying to put life into an old dream of making furniture, ending up becoming a adventure of learning, meeting new people, online and in life, finding out that noting can't be done, but the to do list grows the more we learn and do.
> But yes at the end what I want to celebrate are friendships and the joy of sharing with others what we learn and do, for me this has become the essence, furniture… we will see, I don't care what I make as long as I smile and forget who I am and where I am as I enjoy what I am doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is two wonderful men I know, a former colleague from my teaching constructing architects days Ib and the local tattoo miracle maker David. The guy on the left with the cap has been here so long I don't remember his name now, don't even remember if he was a LJ member…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have Yves, French, soft heart for quality and magic fingers when it comes to Vespa scooters.
> Why did I chose these guys? Because that was when I remembered to take pictures, I had so many visitors in the shop, from all over the world these last five years, that the blog would not be possible to do.
> I am grateful for each and everyone who let their path cross the shop, these moments are priceless in my life.
> Also I have visitors on the posts and blogs, sometimes new people I never heard of even they been on LJ for years, but since I started we have come from 1000 as I remember to 100.000 members, so I even gave up on the friends list.
> A special thanks to those of you that are so often leaving a word on the posts or blogs I make, it is kind of like family now, I feel so lucky and sometimes even embarrassed that I don't find the time to be as kind as I wish I could be to answer all back and look at every ones posts and blogs, but I simply don't have the hours, if there shall be time for woodworking also. At this moment I have 991 unopened notifications in my in box from LJ… Once in a while I take a round and other times I simply have to just delete all to be fair to me and the bunch.
> For those who don't know me, here are my story: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/20999
> 
> Today I realized that I have made more then 10.000 post in my more than five years here, so I guess I really don't need to blame my self.
> 
> A status in numbers:
> 245 projects.
> 257 blogs.
> 23 reviews.
> 51 forum topics.
> And even more interesting 280 favorites.
> 
> Most visited post is my version of the kerfmaker, ironically since I almost never use it, but I agree there are some magic in that tool concept. Total visits more than 29.000… If someone had told me that five years ago when I bought my first tools and set of, I would have laughed my ass of, and said: that will be the day it's raining frogs…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the blogs my own favorites are the Japanese series and I just saw one of them had more than 30.000 visits and the total of visits are more than 250.000 on those 25 blogs, that's close to making me believe that my passion must have shined through and that I am not alone in my admiration for the Japanese way of seeing life and woodworking. The blog about kannas (Japanese handplanes) have even been translated into Russian, that for me was also a thing that made me smile, How on earth can this little monkey from Denmark playing, reading, asking, looking up online, make a blog where all I do is gather this information others have taught me and it can become interesting even in Russia, to me that is never really to cope with, but I feel grateful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But all this is just numbers, what really matters here are what drives us, passion, the joy of learning, of showing others what we have learned, trying to make our own versions of countless projects, trying to see in a new way, trying to create from what we have, recycle, upcycle, to do lists that don't need to be done, tools that we need and that we can't live without even we few years ago never heard of them, getting help when stocked or curious, a kind word when we are down or feel what we have done are not good enough, the fact that no one ever talks down to each other, that we can share each others joy, that we can be the same happy for someone buying his first hammer as for him that are a true craftsman with a life's experience. To me it can all be boiled down to two words: inspiration and sharing.
> Without this there would be no LJ, this is what Martin once provided us a platform we could use and that we choose to become a part of and for this I want to thank you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gifts from a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful hand forged green woodworking tools.
> Love these for spoon making, since they are not so tough on my arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see I take care and bring it love and life, the best I can.
> 
> Another thing I want to thank for are all the gifts I have received, by mail or by hand again here I feel a little guilty, since I have a to give back list that I don't see how I will manage to full fill, but since I felt every gift came from the heart I have received them all with my own heart and use them with joy or look at then with a smile.
> To not risk forgetting someone, I choose to not say names, you all know who you are. Thank you from my heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But no it's not all woodworking, it's also getting a glimpse of some of you, of getting to feel a friendship even it is online, a genuine interest in each other.
> Ohhh yes and whipped cream and love MaFe style…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me it's not bread and butter, it's all love for woodworking and yes for good bread…..and butter….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Food and beer also at times.
> 
> Before I fly of on my wings of wood, love and friendships, I want to thank you all, even those that just passed once, it is with all of you my journey became reality and the skills I have learned became mine, without you I would still stand with a Stanley no four and wonder what side of the blade was up and what was down as I did just five years ago.
> 
> No rule without an exception, there are one person I want to mention by name; Jamie my friend, my support in moments with the black dog, mentor, my father, my son, my brother, I thank you for opening your heart and house for me, moments in Scotland I will never forget, for learning me to be a better man - Luvsya.
> (Also a hug to Shirley that lovely wife of yours, that opened her heart to me).
> 
> I have so much to be grateful for, I am a lucky man.
> 
> Thank you from my heart,
> Mads


Wow Mads, time sure does fly.
It has been great knowing you and how we all share our experiences. 
You are a good man Sir.

Steve


----------



## swirt

mafe said:


> *Hurraaaaa for me... 5 years and 10.000 posts - thank you all.*
> 
> *Hurraaaaa for me… 5 years and 10.000 posts*
> thank you all.
> 
> Before I get started I will post a couple of visits in the shop, this because my journey in woodworking stated out with me as a retired architect, looking for a hobby, trying to put life into an old dream of making furniture, ending up becoming a adventure of learning, meeting new people, online and in life, finding out that noting can't be done, but the to do list grows the more we learn and do.
> But yes at the end what I want to celebrate are friendships and the joy of sharing with others what we learn and do, for me this has become the essence, furniture… we will see, I don't care what I make as long as I smile and forget who I am and where I am as I enjoy what I am doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is two wonderful men I know, a former colleague from my teaching constructing architects days Ib and the local tattoo miracle maker David. The guy on the left with the cap has been here so long I don't remember his name now, don't even remember if he was a LJ member…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have Yves, French, soft heart for quality and magic fingers when it comes to Vespa scooters.
> Why did I chose these guys? Because that was when I remembered to take pictures, I had so many visitors in the shop, from all over the world these last five years, that the blog would not be possible to do.
> I am grateful for each and everyone who let their path cross the shop, these moments are priceless in my life.
> Also I have visitors on the posts and blogs, sometimes new people I never heard of even they been on LJ for years, but since I started we have come from 1000 as I remember to 100.000 members, so I even gave up on the friends list.
> A special thanks to those of you that are so often leaving a word on the posts or blogs I make, it is kind of like family now, I feel so lucky and sometimes even embarrassed that I don't find the time to be as kind as I wish I could be to answer all back and look at every ones posts and blogs, but I simply don't have the hours, if there shall be time for woodworking also. At this moment I have 991 unopened notifications in my in box from LJ… Once in a while I take a round and other times I simply have to just delete all to be fair to me and the bunch.
> For those who don't know me, here are my story: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/20999
> 
> Today I realized that I have made more then 10.000 post in my more than five years here, so I guess I really don't need to blame my self.
> 
> A status in numbers:
> 245 projects.
> 257 blogs.
> 23 reviews.
> 51 forum topics.
> And even more interesting 280 favorites.
> 
> Most visited post is my version of the kerfmaker, ironically since I almost never use it, but I agree there are some magic in that tool concept. Total visits more than 29.000… If someone had told me that five years ago when I bought my first tools and set of, I would have laughed my ass of, and said: that will be the day it's raining frogs…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the blogs my own favorites are the Japanese series and I just saw one of them had more than 30.000 visits and the total of visits are more than 250.000 on those 25 blogs, that's close to making me believe that my passion must have shined through and that I am not alone in my admiration for the Japanese way of seeing life and woodworking. The blog about kannas (Japanese handplanes) have even been translated into Russian, that for me was also a thing that made me smile, How on earth can this little monkey from Denmark playing, reading, asking, looking up online, make a blog where all I do is gather this information others have taught me and it can become interesting even in Russia, to me that is never really to cope with, but I feel grateful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But all this is just numbers, what really matters here are what drives us, passion, the joy of learning, of showing others what we have learned, trying to make our own versions of countless projects, trying to see in a new way, trying to create from what we have, recycle, upcycle, to do lists that don't need to be done, tools that we need and that we can't live without even we few years ago never heard of them, getting help when stocked or curious, a kind word when we are down or feel what we have done are not good enough, the fact that no one ever talks down to each other, that we can share each others joy, that we can be the same happy for someone buying his first hammer as for him that are a true craftsman with a life's experience. To me it can all be boiled down to two words: inspiration and sharing.
> Without this there would be no LJ, this is what Martin once provided us a platform we could use and that we choose to become a part of and for this I want to thank you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gifts from a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful hand forged green woodworking tools.
> Love these for spoon making, since they are not so tough on my arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see I take care and bring it love and life, the best I can.
> 
> Another thing I want to thank for are all the gifts I have received, by mail or by hand again here I feel a little guilty, since I have a to give back list that I don't see how I will manage to full fill, but since I felt every gift came from the heart I have received them all with my own heart and use them with joy or look at then with a smile.
> To not risk forgetting someone, I choose to not say names, you all know who you are. Thank you from my heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But no it's not all woodworking, it's also getting a glimpse of some of you, of getting to feel a friendship even it is online, a genuine interest in each other.
> Ohhh yes and whipped cream and love MaFe style…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me it's not bread and butter, it's all love for woodworking and yes for good bread…..and butter….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Food and beer also at times.
> 
> Before I fly of on my wings of wood, love and friendships, I want to thank you all, even those that just passed once, it is with all of you my journey became reality and the skills I have learned became mine, without you I would still stand with a Stanley no four and wonder what side of the blade was up and what was down as I did just five years ago.
> 
> No rule without an exception, there are one person I want to mention by name; Jamie my friend, my support in moments with the black dog, mentor, my father, my son, my brother, I thank you for opening your heart and house for me, moments in Scotland I will never forget, for learning me to be a better man - Luvsya.
> (Also a hug to Shirley that lovely wife of yours, that opened her heart to me).
> 
> I have so much to be grateful for, I am a lucky man.
> 
> Thank you from my heart,
> Mads


A nice trip down memory lane Mafe. Thank you for all your posts. They are very giving in themselves.


----------



## sras

mafe said:


> *Hurraaaaa for me... 5 years and 10.000 posts - thank you all.*
> 
> *Hurraaaaa for me… 5 years and 10.000 posts*
> thank you all.
> 
> Before I get started I will post a couple of visits in the shop, this because my journey in woodworking stated out with me as a retired architect, looking for a hobby, trying to put life into an old dream of making furniture, ending up becoming a adventure of learning, meeting new people, online and in life, finding out that noting can't be done, but the to do list grows the more we learn and do.
> But yes at the end what I want to celebrate are friendships and the joy of sharing with others what we learn and do, for me this has become the essence, furniture… we will see, I don't care what I make as long as I smile and forget who I am and where I am as I enjoy what I am doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is two wonderful men I know, a former colleague from my teaching constructing architects days Ib and the local tattoo miracle maker David. The guy on the left with the cap has been here so long I don't remember his name now, don't even remember if he was a LJ member…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have Yves, French, soft heart for quality and magic fingers when it comes to Vespa scooters.
> Why did I chose these guys? Because that was when I remembered to take pictures, I had so many visitors in the shop, from all over the world these last five years, that the blog would not be possible to do.
> I am grateful for each and everyone who let their path cross the shop, these moments are priceless in my life.
> Also I have visitors on the posts and blogs, sometimes new people I never heard of even they been on LJ for years, but since I started we have come from 1000 as I remember to 100.000 members, so I even gave up on the friends list.
> A special thanks to those of you that are so often leaving a word on the posts or blogs I make, it is kind of like family now, I feel so lucky and sometimes even embarrassed that I don't find the time to be as kind as I wish I could be to answer all back and look at every ones posts and blogs, but I simply don't have the hours, if there shall be time for woodworking also. At this moment I have 991 unopened notifications in my in box from LJ… Once in a while I take a round and other times I simply have to just delete all to be fair to me and the bunch.
> For those who don't know me, here are my story: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/20999
> 
> Today I realized that I have made more then 10.000 post in my more than five years here, so I guess I really don't need to blame my self.
> 
> A status in numbers:
> 245 projects.
> 257 blogs.
> 23 reviews.
> 51 forum topics.
> And even more interesting 280 favorites.
> 
> Most visited post is my version of the kerfmaker, ironically since I almost never use it, but I agree there are some magic in that tool concept. Total visits more than 29.000… If someone had told me that five years ago when I bought my first tools and set of, I would have laughed my ass of, and said: that will be the day it's raining frogs…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the blogs my own favorites are the Japanese series and I just saw one of them had more than 30.000 visits and the total of visits are more than 250.000 on those 25 blogs, that's close to making me believe that my passion must have shined through and that I am not alone in my admiration for the Japanese way of seeing life and woodworking. The blog about kannas (Japanese handplanes) have even been translated into Russian, that for me was also a thing that made me smile, How on earth can this little monkey from Denmark playing, reading, asking, looking up online, make a blog where all I do is gather this information others have taught me and it can become interesting even in Russia, to me that is never really to cope with, but I feel grateful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But all this is just numbers, what really matters here are what drives us, passion, the joy of learning, of showing others what we have learned, trying to make our own versions of countless projects, trying to see in a new way, trying to create from what we have, recycle, upcycle, to do lists that don't need to be done, tools that we need and that we can't live without even we few years ago never heard of them, getting help when stocked or curious, a kind word when we are down or feel what we have done are not good enough, the fact that no one ever talks down to each other, that we can share each others joy, that we can be the same happy for someone buying his first hammer as for him that are a true craftsman with a life's experience. To me it can all be boiled down to two words: inspiration and sharing.
> Without this there would be no LJ, this is what Martin once provided us a platform we could use and that we choose to become a part of and for this I want to thank you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gifts from a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful hand forged green woodworking tools.
> Love these for spoon making, since they are not so tough on my arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see I take care and bring it love and life, the best I can.
> 
> Another thing I want to thank for are all the gifts I have received, by mail or by hand again here I feel a little guilty, since I have a to give back list that I don't see how I will manage to full fill, but since I felt every gift came from the heart I have received them all with my own heart and use them with joy or look at then with a smile.
> To not risk forgetting someone, I choose to not say names, you all know who you are. Thank you from my heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But no it's not all woodworking, it's also getting a glimpse of some of you, of getting to feel a friendship even it is online, a genuine interest in each other.
> Ohhh yes and whipped cream and love MaFe style…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me it's not bread and butter, it's all love for woodworking and yes for good bread…..and butter….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Food and beer also at times.
> 
> Before I fly of on my wings of wood, love and friendships, I want to thank you all, even those that just passed once, it is with all of you my journey became reality and the skills I have learned became mine, without you I would still stand with a Stanley no four and wonder what side of the blade was up and what was down as I did just five years ago.
> 
> No rule without an exception, there are one person I want to mention by name; Jamie my friend, my support in moments with the black dog, mentor, my father, my son, my brother, I thank you for opening your heart and house for me, moments in Scotland I will never forget, for learning me to be a better man - Luvsya.
> (Also a hug to Shirley that lovely wife of yours, that opened her heart to me).
> 
> I have so much to be grateful for, I am a lucky man.
> 
> Thank you from my heart,
> Mads


Congrats! I always enjoy what you have to share.


----------



## SASmith

mafe said:


> *Hurraaaaa for me... 5 years and 10.000 posts - thank you all.*
> 
> *Hurraaaaa for me… 5 years and 10.000 posts*
> thank you all.
> 
> Before I get started I will post a couple of visits in the shop, this because my journey in woodworking stated out with me as a retired architect, looking for a hobby, trying to put life into an old dream of making furniture, ending up becoming a adventure of learning, meeting new people, online and in life, finding out that noting can't be done, but the to do list grows the more we learn and do.
> But yes at the end what I want to celebrate are friendships and the joy of sharing with others what we learn and do, for me this has become the essence, furniture… we will see, I don't care what I make as long as I smile and forget who I am and where I am as I enjoy what I am doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is two wonderful men I know, a former colleague from my teaching constructing architects days Ib and the local tattoo miracle maker David. The guy on the left with the cap has been here so long I don't remember his name now, don't even remember if he was a LJ member…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have Yves, French, soft heart for quality and magic fingers when it comes to Vespa scooters.
> Why did I chose these guys? Because that was when I remembered to take pictures, I had so many visitors in the shop, from all over the world these last five years, that the blog would not be possible to do.
> I am grateful for each and everyone who let their path cross the shop, these moments are priceless in my life.
> Also I have visitors on the posts and blogs, sometimes new people I never heard of even they been on LJ for years, but since I started we have come from 1000 as I remember to 100.000 members, so I even gave up on the friends list.
> A special thanks to those of you that are so often leaving a word on the posts or blogs I make, it is kind of like family now, I feel so lucky and sometimes even embarrassed that I don't find the time to be as kind as I wish I could be to answer all back and look at every ones posts and blogs, but I simply don't have the hours, if there shall be time for woodworking also. At this moment I have 991 unopened notifications in my in box from LJ… Once in a while I take a round and other times I simply have to just delete all to be fair to me and the bunch.
> For those who don't know me, here are my story: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/20999
> 
> Today I realized that I have made more then 10.000 post in my more than five years here, so I guess I really don't need to blame my self.
> 
> A status in numbers:
> 245 projects.
> 257 blogs.
> 23 reviews.
> 51 forum topics.
> And even more interesting 280 favorites.
> 
> Most visited post is my version of the kerfmaker, ironically since I almost never use it, but I agree there are some magic in that tool concept. Total visits more than 29.000… If someone had told me that five years ago when I bought my first tools and set of, I would have laughed my ass of, and said: that will be the day it's raining frogs…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the blogs my own favorites are the Japanese series and I just saw one of them had more than 30.000 visits and the total of visits are more than 250.000 on those 25 blogs, that's close to making me believe that my passion must have shined through and that I am not alone in my admiration for the Japanese way of seeing life and woodworking. The blog about kannas (Japanese handplanes) have even been translated into Russian, that for me was also a thing that made me smile, How on earth can this little monkey from Denmark playing, reading, asking, looking up online, make a blog where all I do is gather this information others have taught me and it can become interesting even in Russia, to me that is never really to cope with, but I feel grateful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But all this is just numbers, what really matters here are what drives us, passion, the joy of learning, of showing others what we have learned, trying to make our own versions of countless projects, trying to see in a new way, trying to create from what we have, recycle, upcycle, to do lists that don't need to be done, tools that we need and that we can't live without even we few years ago never heard of them, getting help when stocked or curious, a kind word when we are down or feel what we have done are not good enough, the fact that no one ever talks down to each other, that we can share each others joy, that we can be the same happy for someone buying his first hammer as for him that are a true craftsman with a life's experience. To me it can all be boiled down to two words: inspiration and sharing.
> Without this there would be no LJ, this is what Martin once provided us a platform we could use and that we choose to become a part of and for this I want to thank you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gifts from a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful hand forged green woodworking tools.
> Love these for spoon making, since they are not so tough on my arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see I take care and bring it love and life, the best I can.
> 
> Another thing I want to thank for are all the gifts I have received, by mail or by hand again here I feel a little guilty, since I have a to give back list that I don't see how I will manage to full fill, but since I felt every gift came from the heart I have received them all with my own heart and use them with joy or look at then with a smile.
> To not risk forgetting someone, I choose to not say names, you all know who you are. Thank you from my heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But no it's not all woodworking, it's also getting a glimpse of some of you, of getting to feel a friendship even it is online, a genuine interest in each other.
> Ohhh yes and whipped cream and love MaFe style…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me it's not bread and butter, it's all love for woodworking and yes for good bread…..and butter….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Food and beer also at times.
> 
> Before I fly of on my wings of wood, love and friendships, I want to thank you all, even those that just passed once, it is with all of you my journey became reality and the skills I have learned became mine, without you I would still stand with a Stanley no four and wonder what side of the blade was up and what was down as I did just five years ago.
> 
> No rule without an exception, there are one person I want to mention by name; Jamie my friend, my support in moments with the black dog, mentor, my father, my son, my brother, I thank you for opening your heart and house for me, moments in Scotland I will never forget, for learning me to be a better man - Luvsya.
> (Also a hug to Shirley that lovely wife of yours, that opened her heart to me).
> 
> I have so much to be grateful for, I am a lucky man.
> 
> Thank you from my heart,
> Mads


It is great to know you.
Here's to another five years.


----------



## Jim Jakosh

mafe said:


> *Hurraaaaa for me... 5 years and 10.000 posts - thank you all.*
> 
> *Hurraaaaa for me… 5 years and 10.000 posts*
> thank you all.
> 
> Before I get started I will post a couple of visits in the shop, this because my journey in woodworking stated out with me as a retired architect, looking for a hobby, trying to put life into an old dream of making furniture, ending up becoming a adventure of learning, meeting new people, online and in life, finding out that noting can't be done, but the to do list grows the more we learn and do.
> But yes at the end what I want to celebrate are friendships and the joy of sharing with others what we learn and do, for me this has become the essence, furniture… we will see, I don't care what I make as long as I smile and forget who I am and where I am as I enjoy what I am doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is two wonderful men I know, a former colleague from my teaching constructing architects days Ib and the local tattoo miracle maker David. The guy on the left with the cap has been here so long I don't remember his name now, don't even remember if he was a LJ member…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have Yves, French, soft heart for quality and magic fingers when it comes to Vespa scooters.
> Why did I chose these guys? Because that was when I remembered to take pictures, I had so many visitors in the shop, from all over the world these last five years, that the blog would not be possible to do.
> I am grateful for each and everyone who let their path cross the shop, these moments are priceless in my life.
> Also I have visitors on the posts and blogs, sometimes new people I never heard of even they been on LJ for years, but since I started we have come from 1000 as I remember to 100.000 members, so I even gave up on the friends list.
> A special thanks to those of you that are so often leaving a word on the posts or blogs I make, it is kind of like family now, I feel so lucky and sometimes even embarrassed that I don't find the time to be as kind as I wish I could be to answer all back and look at every ones posts and blogs, but I simply don't have the hours, if there shall be time for woodworking also. At this moment I have 991 unopened notifications in my in box from LJ… Once in a while I take a round and other times I simply have to just delete all to be fair to me and the bunch.
> For those who don't know me, here are my story: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/20999
> 
> Today I realized that I have made more then 10.000 post in my more than five years here, so I guess I really don't need to blame my self.
> 
> A status in numbers:
> 245 projects.
> 257 blogs.
> 23 reviews.
> 51 forum topics.
> And even more interesting 280 favorites.
> 
> Most visited post is my version of the kerfmaker, ironically since I almost never use it, but I agree there are some magic in that tool concept. Total visits more than 29.000… If someone had told me that five years ago when I bought my first tools and set of, I would have laughed my ass of, and said: that will be the day it's raining frogs…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the blogs my own favorites are the Japanese series and I just saw one of them had more than 30.000 visits and the total of visits are more than 250.000 on those 25 blogs, that's close to making me believe that my passion must have shined through and that I am not alone in my admiration for the Japanese way of seeing life and woodworking. The blog about kannas (Japanese handplanes) have even been translated into Russian, that for me was also a thing that made me smile, How on earth can this little monkey from Denmark playing, reading, asking, looking up online, make a blog where all I do is gather this information others have taught me and it can become interesting even in Russia, to me that is never really to cope with, but I feel grateful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But all this is just numbers, what really matters here are what drives us, passion, the joy of learning, of showing others what we have learned, trying to make our own versions of countless projects, trying to see in a new way, trying to create from what we have, recycle, upcycle, to do lists that don't need to be done, tools that we need and that we can't live without even we few years ago never heard of them, getting help when stocked or curious, a kind word when we are down or feel what we have done are not good enough, the fact that no one ever talks down to each other, that we can share each others joy, that we can be the same happy for someone buying his first hammer as for him that are a true craftsman with a life's experience. To me it can all be boiled down to two words: inspiration and sharing.
> Without this there would be no LJ, this is what Martin once provided us a platform we could use and that we choose to become a part of and for this I want to thank you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gifts from a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful hand forged green woodworking tools.
> Love these for spoon making, since they are not so tough on my arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see I take care and bring it love and life, the best I can.
> 
> Another thing I want to thank for are all the gifts I have received, by mail or by hand again here I feel a little guilty, since I have a to give back list that I don't see how I will manage to full fill, but since I felt every gift came from the heart I have received them all with my own heart and use them with joy or look at then with a smile.
> To not risk forgetting someone, I choose to not say names, you all know who you are. Thank you from my heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But no it's not all woodworking, it's also getting a glimpse of some of you, of getting to feel a friendship even it is online, a genuine interest in each other.
> Ohhh yes and whipped cream and love MaFe style…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me it's not bread and butter, it's all love for woodworking and yes for good bread…..and butter….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Food and beer also at times.
> 
> Before I fly of on my wings of wood, love and friendships, I want to thank you all, even those that just passed once, it is with all of you my journey became reality and the skills I have learned became mine, without you I would still stand with a Stanley no four and wonder what side of the blade was up and what was down as I did just five years ago.
> 
> No rule without an exception, there are one person I want to mention by name; Jamie my friend, my support in moments with the black dog, mentor, my father, my son, my brother, I thank you for opening your heart and house for me, moments in Scotland I will never forget, for learning me to be a better man - Luvsya.
> (Also a hug to Shirley that lovely wife of yours, that opened her heart to me).
> 
> I have so much to be grateful for, I am a lucky man.
> 
> Thank you from my heart,
> Mads


Great story and sure is nice to have you for a friend,Mads!!


----------



## lew

mafe said:


> *Hurraaaaa for me... 5 years and 10.000 posts - thank you all.*
> 
> *Hurraaaaa for me… 5 years and 10.000 posts*
> thank you all.
> 
> Before I get started I will post a couple of visits in the shop, this because my journey in woodworking stated out with me as a retired architect, looking for a hobby, trying to put life into an old dream of making furniture, ending up becoming a adventure of learning, meeting new people, online and in life, finding out that noting can't be done, but the to do list grows the more we learn and do.
> But yes at the end what I want to celebrate are friendships and the joy of sharing with others what we learn and do, for me this has become the essence, furniture… we will see, I don't care what I make as long as I smile and forget who I am and where I am as I enjoy what I am doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is two wonderful men I know, a former colleague from my teaching constructing architects days Ib and the local tattoo miracle maker David. The guy on the left with the cap has been here so long I don't remember his name now, don't even remember if he was a LJ member…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have Yves, French, soft heart for quality and magic fingers when it comes to Vespa scooters.
> Why did I chose these guys? Because that was when I remembered to take pictures, I had so many visitors in the shop, from all over the world these last five years, that the blog would not be possible to do.
> I am grateful for each and everyone who let their path cross the shop, these moments are priceless in my life.
> Also I have visitors on the posts and blogs, sometimes new people I never heard of even they been on LJ for years, but since I started we have come from 1000 as I remember to 100.000 members, so I even gave up on the friends list.
> A special thanks to those of you that are so often leaving a word on the posts or blogs I make, it is kind of like family now, I feel so lucky and sometimes even embarrassed that I don't find the time to be as kind as I wish I could be to answer all back and look at every ones posts and blogs, but I simply don't have the hours, if there shall be time for woodworking also. At this moment I have 991 unopened notifications in my in box from LJ… Once in a while I take a round and other times I simply have to just delete all to be fair to me and the bunch.
> For those who don't know me, here are my story: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/20999
> 
> Today I realized that I have made more then 10.000 post in my more than five years here, so I guess I really don't need to blame my self.
> 
> A status in numbers:
> 245 projects.
> 257 blogs.
> 23 reviews.
> 51 forum topics.
> And even more interesting 280 favorites.
> 
> Most visited post is my version of the kerfmaker, ironically since I almost never use it, but I agree there are some magic in that tool concept. Total visits more than 29.000… If someone had told me that five years ago when I bought my first tools and set of, I would have laughed my ass of, and said: that will be the day it's raining frogs…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the blogs my own favorites are the Japanese series and I just saw one of them had more than 30.000 visits and the total of visits are more than 250.000 on those 25 blogs, that's close to making me believe that my passion must have shined through and that I am not alone in my admiration for the Japanese way of seeing life and woodworking. The blog about kannas (Japanese handplanes) have even been translated into Russian, that for me was also a thing that made me smile, How on earth can this little monkey from Denmark playing, reading, asking, looking up online, make a blog where all I do is gather this information others have taught me and it can become interesting even in Russia, to me that is never really to cope with, but I feel grateful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But all this is just numbers, what really matters here are what drives us, passion, the joy of learning, of showing others what we have learned, trying to make our own versions of countless projects, trying to see in a new way, trying to create from what we have, recycle, upcycle, to do lists that don't need to be done, tools that we need and that we can't live without even we few years ago never heard of them, getting help when stocked or curious, a kind word when we are down or feel what we have done are not good enough, the fact that no one ever talks down to each other, that we can share each others joy, that we can be the same happy for someone buying his first hammer as for him that are a true craftsman with a life's experience. To me it can all be boiled down to two words: inspiration and sharing.
> Without this there would be no LJ, this is what Martin once provided us a platform we could use and that we choose to become a part of and for this I want to thank you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gifts from a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful hand forged green woodworking tools.
> Love these for spoon making, since they are not so tough on my arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see I take care and bring it love and life, the best I can.
> 
> Another thing I want to thank for are all the gifts I have received, by mail or by hand again here I feel a little guilty, since I have a to give back list that I don't see how I will manage to full fill, but since I felt every gift came from the heart I have received them all with my own heart and use them with joy or look at then with a smile.
> To not risk forgetting someone, I choose to not say names, you all know who you are. Thank you from my heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But no it's not all woodworking, it's also getting a glimpse of some of you, of getting to feel a friendship even it is online, a genuine interest in each other.
> Ohhh yes and whipped cream and love MaFe style…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me it's not bread and butter, it's all love for woodworking and yes for good bread…..and butter….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Food and beer also at times.
> 
> Before I fly of on my wings of wood, love and friendships, I want to thank you all, even those that just passed once, it is with all of you my journey became reality and the skills I have learned became mine, without you I would still stand with a Stanley no four and wonder what side of the blade was up and what was down as I did just five years ago.
> 
> No rule without an exception, there are one person I want to mention by name; Jamie my friend, my support in moments with the black dog, mentor, my father, my son, my brother, I thank you for opening your heart and house for me, moments in Scotland I will never forget, for learning me to be a better man - Luvsya.
> (Also a hug to Shirley that lovely wife of yours, that opened her heart to me).
> 
> I have so much to be grateful for, I am a lucky man.
> 
> Thank you from my heart,
> Mads


I always look forward to your posts and your wonderful pictures.

Thanks for being here!


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Hurraaaaa for me... 5 years and 10.000 posts - thank you all.*
> 
> *Hurraaaaa for me… 5 years and 10.000 posts*
> thank you all.
> 
> Before I get started I will post a couple of visits in the shop, this because my journey in woodworking stated out with me as a retired architect, looking for a hobby, trying to put life into an old dream of making furniture, ending up becoming a adventure of learning, meeting new people, online and in life, finding out that noting can't be done, but the to do list grows the more we learn and do.
> But yes at the end what I want to celebrate are friendships and the joy of sharing with others what we learn and do, for me this has become the essence, furniture… we will see, I don't care what I make as long as I smile and forget who I am and where I am as I enjoy what I am doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is two wonderful men I know, a former colleague from my teaching constructing architects days Ib and the local tattoo miracle maker David. The guy on the left with the cap has been here so long I don't remember his name now, don't even remember if he was a LJ member…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have Yves, French, soft heart for quality and magic fingers when it comes to Vespa scooters.
> Why did I chose these guys? Because that was when I remembered to take pictures, I had so many visitors in the shop, from all over the world these last five years, that the blog would not be possible to do.
> I am grateful for each and everyone who let their path cross the shop, these moments are priceless in my life.
> Also I have visitors on the posts and blogs, sometimes new people I never heard of even they been on LJ for years, but since I started we have come from 1000 as I remember to 100.000 members, so I even gave up on the friends list.
> A special thanks to those of you that are so often leaving a word on the posts or blogs I make, it is kind of like family now, I feel so lucky and sometimes even embarrassed that I don't find the time to be as kind as I wish I could be to answer all back and look at every ones posts and blogs, but I simply don't have the hours, if there shall be time for woodworking also. At this moment I have 991 unopened notifications in my in box from LJ… Once in a while I take a round and other times I simply have to just delete all to be fair to me and the bunch.
> For those who don't know me, here are my story: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/20999
> 
> Today I realized that I have made more then 10.000 post in my more than five years here, so I guess I really don't need to blame my self.
> 
> A status in numbers:
> 245 projects.
> 257 blogs.
> 23 reviews.
> 51 forum topics.
> And even more interesting 280 favorites.
> 
> Most visited post is my version of the kerfmaker, ironically since I almost never use it, but I agree there are some magic in that tool concept. Total visits more than 29.000… If someone had told me that five years ago when I bought my first tools and set of, I would have laughed my ass of, and said: that will be the day it's raining frogs…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the blogs my own favorites are the Japanese series and I just saw one of them had more than 30.000 visits and the total of visits are more than 250.000 on those 25 blogs, that's close to making me believe that my passion must have shined through and that I am not alone in my admiration for the Japanese way of seeing life and woodworking. The blog about kannas (Japanese handplanes) have even been translated into Russian, that for me was also a thing that made me smile, How on earth can this little monkey from Denmark playing, reading, asking, looking up online, make a blog where all I do is gather this information others have taught me and it can become interesting even in Russia, to me that is never really to cope with, but I feel grateful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But all this is just numbers, what really matters here are what drives us, passion, the joy of learning, of showing others what we have learned, trying to make our own versions of countless projects, trying to see in a new way, trying to create from what we have, recycle, upcycle, to do lists that don't need to be done, tools that we need and that we can't live without even we few years ago never heard of them, getting help when stocked or curious, a kind word when we are down or feel what we have done are not good enough, the fact that no one ever talks down to each other, that we can share each others joy, that we can be the same happy for someone buying his first hammer as for him that are a true craftsman with a life's experience. To me it can all be boiled down to two words: inspiration and sharing.
> Without this there would be no LJ, this is what Martin once provided us a platform we could use and that we choose to become a part of and for this I want to thank you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gifts from a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful hand forged green woodworking tools.
> Love these for spoon making, since they are not so tough on my arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see I take care and bring it love and life, the best I can.
> 
> Another thing I want to thank for are all the gifts I have received, by mail or by hand again here I feel a little guilty, since I have a to give back list that I don't see how I will manage to full fill, but since I felt every gift came from the heart I have received them all with my own heart and use them with joy or look at then with a smile.
> To not risk forgetting someone, I choose to not say names, you all know who you are. Thank you from my heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But no it's not all woodworking, it's also getting a glimpse of some of you, of getting to feel a friendship even it is online, a genuine interest in each other.
> Ohhh yes and whipped cream and love MaFe style…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me it's not bread and butter, it's all love for woodworking and yes for good bread…..and butter….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Food and beer also at times.
> 
> Before I fly of on my wings of wood, love and friendships, I want to thank you all, even those that just passed once, it is with all of you my journey became reality and the skills I have learned became mine, without you I would still stand with a Stanley no four and wonder what side of the blade was up and what was down as I did just five years ago.
> 
> No rule without an exception, there are one person I want to mention by name; Jamie my friend, my support in moments with the black dog, mentor, my father, my son, my brother, I thank you for opening your heart and house for me, moments in Scotland I will never forget, for learning me to be a better man - Luvsya.
> (Also a hug to Shirley that lovely wife of yours, that opened her heart to me).
> 
> I have so much to be grateful for, I am a lucky man.
> 
> Thank you from my heart,
> Mads


Hi there my so wonderful LJ buddy's.
Madts, skål.
Paul, yes that would have been wonderful. I will look for you on the sea.
siavosh, that's wonderful to hear, I always get happy when knowing that the inspiration actually happens, this internet is a funny thing, real and still unreal.
peteg, I had to look that word up 'ardent', thanks I like that word and yes I guess I am ardent here on LJ. I think that even if I wanted to Mr. cool I would not be able to, when there's fire, it burns. ;-)) Happy it is appreciated, thanks.
Kiefer, No doubt we spin around the same globe in many ways, Asian inspiration and joy, making tools and jigs, ohhh yes and time to fool around a wee bit, also with the dog. ;-) Uhhh I feel like having a croissant now.
Schwieb, diligence I don't know if I really have this, in a way yes but it comes from the passion, the fact that I get so caught up in what I do, that I have to do it and then love to share that little miracle I see my self. I have asked my self a lot, if this is kind of narcissistic… it don't feel that way, but the fact I get happy when I see many visitors might prove me wrong. I believe that it comes from a heart felt desire to share and to be a part of others that can understand what I love. Hmmm, that became quite theoretic, but I think you get me. For the many blogs, using a camera as I work, have become as natural as breathe, I don't even think about it any more. Writing the blog are usually a moment of joy for me, I smile I laugh, I try to imagine some of your guys reactions and who of you that will find it interesting, actually it's quite personal at that point, it's me to my friends. I upload the pictures to my server and that takes only a minute, then all I have to do is write the address. So yes it's a moment of zen. Yes I will hope to take a US tour in the future, some months visiting those who have become friends, perhaps I can rent a mobile home and go cross US, that could be grande and if this happens you are on my wish list, would love to come and meet up life and spend a little time in that beautiful shop of yours. Thank you for the invitation. Træ brødre.
I still think it's a shame we don't have Div here now, I miss him.
Jim, thank you for looking out of the shadow, that makes me happy.
Philip, to another 10000 thanks, will look forward to be here with you.
doubled, even worse some will hold then to them self's or claim they invented the lot… Smiles. Yes when we share we learn more, I learned so much by this approach and by the fact I meet you guys here that are the same.
icemanhank, laughs big time, Duracel…
WayneC, That would be so lovely!
Jim Rowe, smiles it was wonderful having you, wish I could serve you a good coffee also.
Don W, we have learned a lot together and found out that by doing so we can become the one knowing, only problem is, the more we know, the more we realize we don't know… So yes we will keep on learning.
SPalm, it fly like crazy, I enjoy knowing you, thanks.
swirt, so happy you are back, you have been missed. ;-)
sras, big smile here, always enjoy to see you was there.
SASmith, Great to know you also.
Jim Jarkosh, Yes we have gone a long way dear Jim, I often look at the pyramid and smile for several reasons. Hope we will get a chance to grab that beer on the porch one fine day.
Lew, thanks for being here too, always a pleasure.
I almost cry now, but from joy thanks, I realize how strong ties we have come to have here, perhaps more a family than friends, we accept absence and differences, just enjoy to know each other are well and to see what we are doing. Thanks.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## helluvawreck

mafe said:


> *Hurraaaaa for me... 5 years and 10.000 posts - thank you all.*
> 
> *Hurraaaaa for me… 5 years and 10.000 posts*
> thank you all.
> 
> Before I get started I will post a couple of visits in the shop, this because my journey in woodworking stated out with me as a retired architect, looking for a hobby, trying to put life into an old dream of making furniture, ending up becoming a adventure of learning, meeting new people, online and in life, finding out that noting can't be done, but the to do list grows the more we learn and do.
> But yes at the end what I want to celebrate are friendships and the joy of sharing with others what we learn and do, for me this has become the essence, furniture… we will see, I don't care what I make as long as I smile and forget who I am and where I am as I enjoy what I am doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is two wonderful men I know, a former colleague from my teaching constructing architects days Ib and the local tattoo miracle maker David. The guy on the left with the cap has been here so long I don't remember his name now, don't even remember if he was a LJ member…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have Yves, French, soft heart for quality and magic fingers when it comes to Vespa scooters.
> Why did I chose these guys? Because that was when I remembered to take pictures, I had so many visitors in the shop, from all over the world these last five years, that the blog would not be possible to do.
> I am grateful for each and everyone who let their path cross the shop, these moments are priceless in my life.
> Also I have visitors on the posts and blogs, sometimes new people I never heard of even they been on LJ for years, but since I started we have come from 1000 as I remember to 100.000 members, so I even gave up on the friends list.
> A special thanks to those of you that are so often leaving a word on the posts or blogs I make, it is kind of like family now, I feel so lucky and sometimes even embarrassed that I don't find the time to be as kind as I wish I could be to answer all back and look at every ones posts and blogs, but I simply don't have the hours, if there shall be time for woodworking also. At this moment I have 991 unopened notifications in my in box from LJ… Once in a while I take a round and other times I simply have to just delete all to be fair to me and the bunch.
> For those who don't know me, here are my story: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/20999
> 
> Today I realized that I have made more then 10.000 post in my more than five years here, so I guess I really don't need to blame my self.
> 
> A status in numbers:
> 245 projects.
> 257 blogs.
> 23 reviews.
> 51 forum topics.
> And even more interesting 280 favorites.
> 
> Most visited post is my version of the kerfmaker, ironically since I almost never use it, but I agree there are some magic in that tool concept. Total visits more than 29.000… If someone had told me that five years ago when I bought my first tools and set of, I would have laughed my ass of, and said: that will be the day it's raining frogs…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the blogs my own favorites are the Japanese series and I just saw one of them had more than 30.000 visits and the total of visits are more than 250.000 on those 25 blogs, that's close to making me believe that my passion must have shined through and that I am not alone in my admiration for the Japanese way of seeing life and woodworking. The blog about kannas (Japanese handplanes) have even been translated into Russian, that for me was also a thing that made me smile, How on earth can this little monkey from Denmark playing, reading, asking, looking up online, make a blog where all I do is gather this information others have taught me and it can become interesting even in Russia, to me that is never really to cope with, but I feel grateful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But all this is just numbers, what really matters here are what drives us, passion, the joy of learning, of showing others what we have learned, trying to make our own versions of countless projects, trying to see in a new way, trying to create from what we have, recycle, upcycle, to do lists that don't need to be done, tools that we need and that we can't live without even we few years ago never heard of them, getting help when stocked or curious, a kind word when we are down or feel what we have done are not good enough, the fact that no one ever talks down to each other, that we can share each others joy, that we can be the same happy for someone buying his first hammer as for him that are a true craftsman with a life's experience. To me it can all be boiled down to two words: inspiration and sharing.
> Without this there would be no LJ, this is what Martin once provided us a platform we could use and that we choose to become a part of and for this I want to thank you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gifts from a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful hand forged green woodworking tools.
> Love these for spoon making, since they are not so tough on my arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see I take care and bring it love and life, the best I can.
> 
> Another thing I want to thank for are all the gifts I have received, by mail or by hand again here I feel a little guilty, since I have a to give back list that I don't see how I will manage to full fill, but since I felt every gift came from the heart I have received them all with my own heart and use them with joy or look at then with a smile.
> To not risk forgetting someone, I choose to not say names, you all know who you are. Thank you from my heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But no it's not all woodworking, it's also getting a glimpse of some of you, of getting to feel a friendship even it is online, a genuine interest in each other.
> Ohhh yes and whipped cream and love MaFe style…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me it's not bread and butter, it's all love for woodworking and yes for good bread…..and butter….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Food and beer also at times.
> 
> Before I fly of on my wings of wood, love and friendships, I want to thank you all, even those that just passed once, it is with all of you my journey became reality and the skills I have learned became mine, without you I would still stand with a Stanley no four and wonder what side of the blade was up and what was down as I did just five years ago.
> 
> No rule without an exception, there are one person I want to mention by name; Jamie my friend, my support in moments with the black dog, mentor, my father, my son, my brother, I thank you for opening your heart and house for me, moments in Scotland I will never forget, for learning me to be a better man - Luvsya.
> (Also a hug to Shirley that lovely wife of yours, that opened her heart to me).
> 
> I have so much to be grateful for, I am a lucky man.
> 
> Thank you from my heart,
> Mads


Mads, I would love to come over sometime and see you. I have one big problem though. I don't like to fly. I love the idea of going somewhere on a ship, though, and would love to see some of the old country, especially Ireland. My Great Grandfather came over in the 1880's to settle in America. Everyone says they still see the old Irish blood in me.

You are such a fine man and I can see that you're always one to love meeting and helping new people. Your shop, tools, and love of woodworking has always been inspiring and I have always loved to see your posts and what new things that you have been up too.

I will probably never meet you in person, but, nevertheless, I will always remember you and pray that you and yours will always have a long and wonderful life. Here is to many more years on Lumberjacks and many more adventures in both life and woodworking. May God always hold you in the palm of His hands.

your friend 
helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## a1Jim

mafe said:


> *Hurraaaaa for me... 5 years and 10.000 posts - thank you all.*
> 
> *Hurraaaaa for me… 5 years and 10.000 posts*
> thank you all.
> 
> Before I get started I will post a couple of visits in the shop, this because my journey in woodworking stated out with me as a retired architect, looking for a hobby, trying to put life into an old dream of making furniture, ending up becoming a adventure of learning, meeting new people, online and in life, finding out that noting can't be done, but the to do list grows the more we learn and do.
> But yes at the end what I want to celebrate are friendships and the joy of sharing with others what we learn and do, for me this has become the essence, furniture… we will see, I don't care what I make as long as I smile and forget who I am and where I am as I enjoy what I am doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is two wonderful men I know, a former colleague from my teaching constructing architects days Ib and the local tattoo miracle maker David. The guy on the left with the cap has been here so long I don't remember his name now, don't even remember if he was a LJ member…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have Yves, French, soft heart for quality and magic fingers when it comes to Vespa scooters.
> Why did I chose these guys? Because that was when I remembered to take pictures, I had so many visitors in the shop, from all over the world these last five years, that the blog would not be possible to do.
> I am grateful for each and everyone who let their path cross the shop, these moments are priceless in my life.
> Also I have visitors on the posts and blogs, sometimes new people I never heard of even they been on LJ for years, but since I started we have come from 1000 as I remember to 100.000 members, so I even gave up on the friends list.
> A special thanks to those of you that are so often leaving a word on the posts or blogs I make, it is kind of like family now, I feel so lucky and sometimes even embarrassed that I don't find the time to be as kind as I wish I could be to answer all back and look at every ones posts and blogs, but I simply don't have the hours, if there shall be time for woodworking also. At this moment I have 991 unopened notifications in my in box from LJ… Once in a while I take a round and other times I simply have to just delete all to be fair to me and the bunch.
> For those who don't know me, here are my story: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/20999
> 
> Today I realized that I have made more then 10.000 post in my more than five years here, so I guess I really don't need to blame my self.
> 
> A status in numbers:
> 245 projects.
> 257 blogs.
> 23 reviews.
> 51 forum topics.
> And even more interesting 280 favorites.
> 
> Most visited post is my version of the kerfmaker, ironically since I almost never use it, but I agree there are some magic in that tool concept. Total visits more than 29.000… If someone had told me that five years ago when I bought my first tools and set of, I would have laughed my ass of, and said: that will be the day it's raining frogs…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the blogs my own favorites are the Japanese series and I just saw one of them had more than 30.000 visits and the total of visits are more than 250.000 on those 25 blogs, that's close to making me believe that my passion must have shined through and that I am not alone in my admiration for the Japanese way of seeing life and woodworking. The blog about kannas (Japanese handplanes) have even been translated into Russian, that for me was also a thing that made me smile, How on earth can this little monkey from Denmark playing, reading, asking, looking up online, make a blog where all I do is gather this information others have taught me and it can become interesting even in Russia, to me that is never really to cope with, but I feel grateful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But all this is just numbers, what really matters here are what drives us, passion, the joy of learning, of showing others what we have learned, trying to make our own versions of countless projects, trying to see in a new way, trying to create from what we have, recycle, upcycle, to do lists that don't need to be done, tools that we need and that we can't live without even we few years ago never heard of them, getting help when stocked or curious, a kind word when we are down or feel what we have done are not good enough, the fact that no one ever talks down to each other, that we can share each others joy, that we can be the same happy for someone buying his first hammer as for him that are a true craftsman with a life's experience. To me it can all be boiled down to two words: inspiration and sharing.
> Without this there would be no LJ, this is what Martin once provided us a platform we could use and that we choose to become a part of and for this I want to thank you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gifts from a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful hand forged green woodworking tools.
> Love these for spoon making, since they are not so tough on my arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see I take care and bring it love and life, the best I can.
> 
> Another thing I want to thank for are all the gifts I have received, by mail or by hand again here I feel a little guilty, since I have a to give back list that I don't see how I will manage to full fill, but since I felt every gift came from the heart I have received them all with my own heart and use them with joy or look at then with a smile.
> To not risk forgetting someone, I choose to not say names, you all know who you are. Thank you from my heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But no it's not all woodworking, it's also getting a glimpse of some of you, of getting to feel a friendship even it is online, a genuine interest in each other.
> Ohhh yes and whipped cream and love MaFe style…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me it's not bread and butter, it's all love for woodworking and yes for good bread…..and butter….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Food and beer also at times.
> 
> Before I fly of on my wings of wood, love and friendships, I want to thank you all, even those that just passed once, it is with all of you my journey became reality and the skills I have learned became mine, without you I would still stand with a Stanley no four and wonder what side of the blade was up and what was down as I did just five years ago.
> 
> No rule without an exception, there are one person I want to mention by name; Jamie my friend, my support in moments with the black dog, mentor, my father, my son, my brother, I thank you for opening your heart and house for me, moments in Scotland I will never forget, for learning me to be a better man - Luvsya.
> (Also a hug to Shirley that lovely wife of yours, that opened her heart to me).
> 
> I have so much to be grateful for, I am a lucky man.
> 
> Thank you from my heart,
> Mads


Congrats Mafe LJs is a much better place because you're here,you projects and blogs are always wonderful.


----------



## Kentuk55

mafe said:


> *Hurraaaaa for me... 5 years and 10.000 posts - thank you all.*
> 
> *Hurraaaaa for me… 5 years and 10.000 posts*
> thank you all.
> 
> Before I get started I will post a couple of visits in the shop, this because my journey in woodworking stated out with me as a retired architect, looking for a hobby, trying to put life into an old dream of making furniture, ending up becoming a adventure of learning, meeting new people, online and in life, finding out that noting can't be done, but the to do list grows the more we learn and do.
> But yes at the end what I want to celebrate are friendships and the joy of sharing with others what we learn and do, for me this has become the essence, furniture… we will see, I don't care what I make as long as I smile and forget who I am and where I am as I enjoy what I am doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is two wonderful men I know, a former colleague from my teaching constructing architects days Ib and the local tattoo miracle maker David. The guy on the left with the cap has been here so long I don't remember his name now, don't even remember if he was a LJ member…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have Yves, French, soft heart for quality and magic fingers when it comes to Vespa scooters.
> Why did I chose these guys? Because that was when I remembered to take pictures, I had so many visitors in the shop, from all over the world these last five years, that the blog would not be possible to do.
> I am grateful for each and everyone who let their path cross the shop, these moments are priceless in my life.
> Also I have visitors on the posts and blogs, sometimes new people I never heard of even they been on LJ for years, but since I started we have come from 1000 as I remember to 100.000 members, so I even gave up on the friends list.
> A special thanks to those of you that are so often leaving a word on the posts or blogs I make, it is kind of like family now, I feel so lucky and sometimes even embarrassed that I don't find the time to be as kind as I wish I could be to answer all back and look at every ones posts and blogs, but I simply don't have the hours, if there shall be time for woodworking also. At this moment I have 991 unopened notifications in my in box from LJ… Once in a while I take a round and other times I simply have to just delete all to be fair to me and the bunch.
> For those who don't know me, here are my story: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/20999
> 
> Today I realized that I have made more then 10.000 post in my more than five years here, so I guess I really don't need to blame my self.
> 
> A status in numbers:
> 245 projects.
> 257 blogs.
> 23 reviews.
> 51 forum topics.
> And even more interesting 280 favorites.
> 
> Most visited post is my version of the kerfmaker, ironically since I almost never use it, but I agree there are some magic in that tool concept. Total visits more than 29.000… If someone had told me that five years ago when I bought my first tools and set of, I would have laughed my ass of, and said: that will be the day it's raining frogs…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the blogs my own favorites are the Japanese series and I just saw one of them had more than 30.000 visits and the total of visits are more than 250.000 on those 25 blogs, that's close to making me believe that my passion must have shined through and that I am not alone in my admiration for the Japanese way of seeing life and woodworking. The blog about kannas (Japanese handplanes) have even been translated into Russian, that for me was also a thing that made me smile, How on earth can this little monkey from Denmark playing, reading, asking, looking up online, make a blog where all I do is gather this information others have taught me and it can become interesting even in Russia, to me that is never really to cope with, but I feel grateful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But all this is just numbers, what really matters here are what drives us, passion, the joy of learning, of showing others what we have learned, trying to make our own versions of countless projects, trying to see in a new way, trying to create from what we have, recycle, upcycle, to do lists that don't need to be done, tools that we need and that we can't live without even we few years ago never heard of them, getting help when stocked or curious, a kind word when we are down or feel what we have done are not good enough, the fact that no one ever talks down to each other, that we can share each others joy, that we can be the same happy for someone buying his first hammer as for him that are a true craftsman with a life's experience. To me it can all be boiled down to two words: inspiration and sharing.
> Without this there would be no LJ, this is what Martin once provided us a platform we could use and that we choose to become a part of and for this I want to thank you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gifts from a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful hand forged green woodworking tools.
> Love these for spoon making, since they are not so tough on my arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see I take care and bring it love and life, the best I can.
> 
> Another thing I want to thank for are all the gifts I have received, by mail or by hand again here I feel a little guilty, since I have a to give back list that I don't see how I will manage to full fill, but since I felt every gift came from the heart I have received them all with my own heart and use them with joy or look at then with a smile.
> To not risk forgetting someone, I choose to not say names, you all know who you are. Thank you from my heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But no it's not all woodworking, it's also getting a glimpse of some of you, of getting to feel a friendship even it is online, a genuine interest in each other.
> Ohhh yes and whipped cream and love MaFe style…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me it's not bread and butter, it's all love for woodworking and yes for good bread…..and butter….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Food and beer also at times.
> 
> Before I fly of on my wings of wood, love and friendships, I want to thank you all, even those that just passed once, it is with all of you my journey became reality and the skills I have learned became mine, without you I would still stand with a Stanley no four and wonder what side of the blade was up and what was down as I did just five years ago.
> 
> No rule without an exception, there are one person I want to mention by name; Jamie my friend, my support in moments with the black dog, mentor, my father, my son, my brother, I thank you for opening your heart and house for me, moments in Scotland I will never forget, for learning me to be a better man - Luvsya.
> (Also a hug to Shirley that lovely wife of yours, that opened her heart to me).
> 
> I have so much to be grateful for, I am a lucky man.
> 
> Thank you from my heart,
> Mads


Congrats Mads. I'll tip a Guinness er 2 in your honor…........ "clink"


----------



## littlecope

mafe said:


> *Hurraaaaa for me... 5 years and 10.000 posts - thank you all.*
> 
> *Hurraaaaa for me… 5 years and 10.000 posts*
> thank you all.
> 
> Before I get started I will post a couple of visits in the shop, this because my journey in woodworking stated out with me as a retired architect, looking for a hobby, trying to put life into an old dream of making furniture, ending up becoming a adventure of learning, meeting new people, online and in life, finding out that noting can't be done, but the to do list grows the more we learn and do.
> But yes at the end what I want to celebrate are friendships and the joy of sharing with others what we learn and do, for me this has become the essence, furniture… we will see, I don't care what I make as long as I smile and forget who I am and where I am as I enjoy what I am doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is two wonderful men I know, a former colleague from my teaching constructing architects days Ib and the local tattoo miracle maker David. The guy on the left with the cap has been here so long I don't remember his name now, don't even remember if he was a LJ member…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have Yves, French, soft heart for quality and magic fingers when it comes to Vespa scooters.
> Why did I chose these guys? Because that was when I remembered to take pictures, I had so many visitors in the shop, from all over the world these last five years, that the blog would not be possible to do.
> I am grateful for each and everyone who let their path cross the shop, these moments are priceless in my life.
> Also I have visitors on the posts and blogs, sometimes new people I never heard of even they been on LJ for years, but since I started we have come from 1000 as I remember to 100.000 members, so I even gave up on the friends list.
> A special thanks to those of you that are so often leaving a word on the posts or blogs I make, it is kind of like family now, I feel so lucky and sometimes even embarrassed that I don't find the time to be as kind as I wish I could be to answer all back and look at every ones posts and blogs, but I simply don't have the hours, if there shall be time for woodworking also. At this moment I have 991 unopened notifications in my in box from LJ… Once in a while I take a round and other times I simply have to just delete all to be fair to me and the bunch.
> For those who don't know me, here are my story: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/20999
> 
> Today I realized that I have made more then 10.000 post in my more than five years here, so I guess I really don't need to blame my self.
> 
> A status in numbers:
> 245 projects.
> 257 blogs.
> 23 reviews.
> 51 forum topics.
> And even more interesting 280 favorites.
> 
> Most visited post is my version of the kerfmaker, ironically since I almost never use it, but I agree there are some magic in that tool concept. Total visits more than 29.000… If someone had told me that five years ago when I bought my first tools and set of, I would have laughed my ass of, and said: that will be the day it's raining frogs…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the blogs my own favorites are the Japanese series and I just saw one of them had more than 30.000 visits and the total of visits are more than 250.000 on those 25 blogs, that's close to making me believe that my passion must have shined through and that I am not alone in my admiration for the Japanese way of seeing life and woodworking. The blog about kannas (Japanese handplanes) have even been translated into Russian, that for me was also a thing that made me smile, How on earth can this little monkey from Denmark playing, reading, asking, looking up online, make a blog where all I do is gather this information others have taught me and it can become interesting even in Russia, to me that is never really to cope with, but I feel grateful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But all this is just numbers, what really matters here are what drives us, passion, the joy of learning, of showing others what we have learned, trying to make our own versions of countless projects, trying to see in a new way, trying to create from what we have, recycle, upcycle, to do lists that don't need to be done, tools that we need and that we can't live without even we few years ago never heard of them, getting help when stocked or curious, a kind word when we are down or feel what we have done are not good enough, the fact that no one ever talks down to each other, that we can share each others joy, that we can be the same happy for someone buying his first hammer as for him that are a true craftsman with a life's experience. To me it can all be boiled down to two words: inspiration and sharing.
> Without this there would be no LJ, this is what Martin once provided us a platform we could use and that we choose to become a part of and for this I want to thank you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gifts from a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful hand forged green woodworking tools.
> Love these for spoon making, since they are not so tough on my arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see I take care and bring it love and life, the best I can.
> 
> Another thing I want to thank for are all the gifts I have received, by mail or by hand again here I feel a little guilty, since I have a to give back list that I don't see how I will manage to full fill, but since I felt every gift came from the heart I have received them all with my own heart and use them with joy or look at then with a smile.
> To not risk forgetting someone, I choose to not say names, you all know who you are. Thank you from my heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But no it's not all woodworking, it's also getting a glimpse of some of you, of getting to feel a friendship even it is online, a genuine interest in each other.
> Ohhh yes and whipped cream and love MaFe style…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me it's not bread and butter, it's all love for woodworking and yes for good bread…..and butter….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Food and beer also at times.
> 
> Before I fly of on my wings of wood, love and friendships, I want to thank you all, even those that just passed once, it is with all of you my journey became reality and the skills I have learned became mine, without you I would still stand with a Stanley no four and wonder what side of the blade was up and what was down as I did just five years ago.
> 
> No rule without an exception, there are one person I want to mention by name; Jamie my friend, my support in moments with the black dog, mentor, my father, my son, my brother, I thank you for opening your heart and house for me, moments in Scotland I will never forget, for learning me to be a better man - Luvsya.
> (Also a hug to Shirley that lovely wife of yours, that opened her heart to me).
> 
> I have so much to be grateful for, I am a lucky man.
> 
> Thank you from my heart,
> Mads


What can I add to all these well-deserved words of praise, thanks, and wishes??

EASY!!

*Best Thoughts to You, my Friend!! *


----------



## stefang

mafe said:


> *Hurraaaaa for me... 5 years and 10.000 posts - thank you all.*
> 
> *Hurraaaaa for me… 5 years and 10.000 posts*
> thank you all.
> 
> Before I get started I will post a couple of visits in the shop, this because my journey in woodworking stated out with me as a retired architect, looking for a hobby, trying to put life into an old dream of making furniture, ending up becoming a adventure of learning, meeting new people, online and in life, finding out that noting can't be done, but the to do list grows the more we learn and do.
> But yes at the end what I want to celebrate are friendships and the joy of sharing with others what we learn and do, for me this has become the essence, furniture… we will see, I don't care what I make as long as I smile and forget who I am and where I am as I enjoy what I am doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is two wonderful men I know, a former colleague from my teaching constructing architects days Ib and the local tattoo miracle maker David. The guy on the left with the cap has been here so long I don't remember his name now, don't even remember if he was a LJ member…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have Yves, French, soft heart for quality and magic fingers when it comes to Vespa scooters.
> Why did I chose these guys? Because that was when I remembered to take pictures, I had so many visitors in the shop, from all over the world these last five years, that the blog would not be possible to do.
> I am grateful for each and everyone who let their path cross the shop, these moments are priceless in my life.
> Also I have visitors on the posts and blogs, sometimes new people I never heard of even they been on LJ for years, but since I started we have come from 1000 as I remember to 100.000 members, so I even gave up on the friends list.
> A special thanks to those of you that are so often leaving a word on the posts or blogs I make, it is kind of like family now, I feel so lucky and sometimes even embarrassed that I don't find the time to be as kind as I wish I could be to answer all back and look at every ones posts and blogs, but I simply don't have the hours, if there shall be time for woodworking also. At this moment I have 991 unopened notifications in my in box from LJ… Once in a while I take a round and other times I simply have to just delete all to be fair to me and the bunch.
> For those who don't know me, here are my story: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/20999
> 
> Today I realized that I have made more then 10.000 post in my more than five years here, so I guess I really don't need to blame my self.
> 
> A status in numbers:
> 245 projects.
> 257 blogs.
> 23 reviews.
> 51 forum topics.
> And even more interesting 280 favorites.
> 
> Most visited post is my version of the kerfmaker, ironically since I almost never use it, but I agree there are some magic in that tool concept. Total visits more than 29.000… If someone had told me that five years ago when I bought my first tools and set of, I would have laughed my ass of, and said: that will be the day it's raining frogs…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the blogs my own favorites are the Japanese series and I just saw one of them had more than 30.000 visits and the total of visits are more than 250.000 on those 25 blogs, that's close to making me believe that my passion must have shined through and that I am not alone in my admiration for the Japanese way of seeing life and woodworking. The blog about kannas (Japanese handplanes) have even been translated into Russian, that for me was also a thing that made me smile, How on earth can this little monkey from Denmark playing, reading, asking, looking up online, make a blog where all I do is gather this information others have taught me and it can become interesting even in Russia, to me that is never really to cope with, but I feel grateful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But all this is just numbers, what really matters here are what drives us, passion, the joy of learning, of showing others what we have learned, trying to make our own versions of countless projects, trying to see in a new way, trying to create from what we have, recycle, upcycle, to do lists that don't need to be done, tools that we need and that we can't live without even we few years ago never heard of them, getting help when stocked or curious, a kind word when we are down or feel what we have done are not good enough, the fact that no one ever talks down to each other, that we can share each others joy, that we can be the same happy for someone buying his first hammer as for him that are a true craftsman with a life's experience. To me it can all be boiled down to two words: inspiration and sharing.
> Without this there would be no LJ, this is what Martin once provided us a platform we could use and that we choose to become a part of and for this I want to thank you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gifts from a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful hand forged green woodworking tools.
> Love these for spoon making, since they are not so tough on my arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see I take care and bring it love and life, the best I can.
> 
> Another thing I want to thank for are all the gifts I have received, by mail or by hand again here I feel a little guilty, since I have a to give back list that I don't see how I will manage to full fill, but since I felt every gift came from the heart I have received them all with my own heart and use them with joy or look at then with a smile.
> To not risk forgetting someone, I choose to not say names, you all know who you are. Thank you from my heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But no it's not all woodworking, it's also getting a glimpse of some of you, of getting to feel a friendship even it is online, a genuine interest in each other.
> Ohhh yes and whipped cream and love MaFe style…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me it's not bread and butter, it's all love for woodworking and yes for good bread…..and butter….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Food and beer also at times.
> 
> Before I fly of on my wings of wood, love and friendships, I want to thank you all, even those that just passed once, it is with all of you my journey became reality and the skills I have learned became mine, without you I would still stand with a Stanley no four and wonder what side of the blade was up and what was down as I did just five years ago.
> 
> No rule without an exception, there are one person I want to mention by name; Jamie my friend, my support in moments with the black dog, mentor, my father, my son, my brother, I thank you for opening your heart and house for me, moments in Scotland I will never forget, for learning me to be a better man - Luvsya.
> (Also a hug to Shirley that lovely wife of yours, that opened her heart to me).
> 
> I have so much to be grateful for, I am a lucky man.
> 
> Thank you from my heart,
> Mads


We all love you for your slightly naughty, slightly bohemian life style and your many talents Mads, not to mention the warmth of your humanity that you have shared with us through your wonderful projects and blogs which we enjoy so much. I'm looking forward to another 5 years (at least) of your company. Keep the fire lighted!


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Hurraaaaa for me... 5 years and 10.000 posts - thank you all.*
> 
> *Hurraaaaa for me… 5 years and 10.000 posts*
> thank you all.
> 
> Before I get started I will post a couple of visits in the shop, this because my journey in woodworking stated out with me as a retired architect, looking for a hobby, trying to put life into an old dream of making furniture, ending up becoming a adventure of learning, meeting new people, online and in life, finding out that noting can't be done, but the to do list grows the more we learn and do.
> But yes at the end what I want to celebrate are friendships and the joy of sharing with others what we learn and do, for me this has become the essence, furniture… we will see, I don't care what I make as long as I smile and forget who I am and where I am as I enjoy what I am doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is two wonderful men I know, a former colleague from my teaching constructing architects days Ib and the local tattoo miracle maker David. The guy on the left with the cap has been here so long I don't remember his name now, don't even remember if he was a LJ member…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have Yves, French, soft heart for quality and magic fingers when it comes to Vespa scooters.
> Why did I chose these guys? Because that was when I remembered to take pictures, I had so many visitors in the shop, from all over the world these last five years, that the blog would not be possible to do.
> I am grateful for each and everyone who let their path cross the shop, these moments are priceless in my life.
> Also I have visitors on the posts and blogs, sometimes new people I never heard of even they been on LJ for years, but since I started we have come from 1000 as I remember to 100.000 members, so I even gave up on the friends list.
> A special thanks to those of you that are so often leaving a word on the posts or blogs I make, it is kind of like family now, I feel so lucky and sometimes even embarrassed that I don't find the time to be as kind as I wish I could be to answer all back and look at every ones posts and blogs, but I simply don't have the hours, if there shall be time for woodworking also. At this moment I have 991 unopened notifications in my in box from LJ… Once in a while I take a round and other times I simply have to just delete all to be fair to me and the bunch.
> For those who don't know me, here are my story: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/20999
> 
> Today I realized that I have made more then 10.000 post in my more than five years here, so I guess I really don't need to blame my self.
> 
> A status in numbers:
> 245 projects.
> 257 blogs.
> 23 reviews.
> 51 forum topics.
> And even more interesting 280 favorites.
> 
> Most visited post is my version of the kerfmaker, ironically since I almost never use it, but I agree there are some magic in that tool concept. Total visits more than 29.000… If someone had told me that five years ago when I bought my first tools and set of, I would have laughed my ass of, and said: that will be the day it's raining frogs…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the blogs my own favorites are the Japanese series and I just saw one of them had more than 30.000 visits and the total of visits are more than 250.000 on those 25 blogs, that's close to making me believe that my passion must have shined through and that I am not alone in my admiration for the Japanese way of seeing life and woodworking. The blog about kannas (Japanese handplanes) have even been translated into Russian, that for me was also a thing that made me smile, How on earth can this little monkey from Denmark playing, reading, asking, looking up online, make a blog where all I do is gather this information others have taught me and it can become interesting even in Russia, to me that is never really to cope with, but I feel grateful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But all this is just numbers, what really matters here are what drives us, passion, the joy of learning, of showing others what we have learned, trying to make our own versions of countless projects, trying to see in a new way, trying to create from what we have, recycle, upcycle, to do lists that don't need to be done, tools that we need and that we can't live without even we few years ago never heard of them, getting help when stocked or curious, a kind word when we are down or feel what we have done are not good enough, the fact that no one ever talks down to each other, that we can share each others joy, that we can be the same happy for someone buying his first hammer as for him that are a true craftsman with a life's experience. To me it can all be boiled down to two words: inspiration and sharing.
> Without this there would be no LJ, this is what Martin once provided us a platform we could use and that we choose to become a part of and for this I want to thank you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gifts from a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful hand forged green woodworking tools.
> Love these for spoon making, since they are not so tough on my arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see I take care and bring it love and life, the best I can.
> 
> Another thing I want to thank for are all the gifts I have received, by mail or by hand again here I feel a little guilty, since I have a to give back list that I don't see how I will manage to full fill, but since I felt every gift came from the heart I have received them all with my own heart and use them with joy or look at then with a smile.
> To not risk forgetting someone, I choose to not say names, you all know who you are. Thank you from my heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But no it's not all woodworking, it's also getting a glimpse of some of you, of getting to feel a friendship even it is online, a genuine interest in each other.
> Ohhh yes and whipped cream and love MaFe style…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me it's not bread and butter, it's all love for woodworking and yes for good bread…..and butter….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Food and beer also at times.
> 
> Before I fly of on my wings of wood, love and friendships, I want to thank you all, even those that just passed once, it is with all of you my journey became reality and the skills I have learned became mine, without you I would still stand with a Stanley no four and wonder what side of the blade was up and what was down as I did just five years ago.
> 
> No rule without an exception, there are one person I want to mention by name; Jamie my friend, my support in moments with the black dog, mentor, my father, my son, my brother, I thank you for opening your heart and house for me, moments in Scotland I will never forget, for learning me to be a better man - Luvsya.
> (Also a hug to Shirley that lovely wife of yours, that opened her heart to me).
> 
> I have so much to be grateful for, I am a lucky man.
> 
> Thank you from my heart,
> Mads


Hopla,
Stefang, I love that remark; 'slightly naughty, slightly bohemian life style', and yes I guess it sums up the last five years not so bad. Thank you back Mike since our bucket adventure I have felt we came close and think of you when I look at my cutting / marking gauge, smiling that I knowing you have the twin up there in Norway. 
littlecope, best thoughts to you! Smiles.
Roger, I can almost taste it.
a1Jim, thanks that was very kind words from our grand 'old' man here, always happy when your name show up.
Charles, I have tears in my eyes reading your words, tears of joy, thank you. May life be kind to you also and I know God will hold his hand over you, I can feel he does. Kindness is kind of your trademark in my conscious.
We never know if we will meet one fine day, but at the end of the day I am happy for knowing you as it is, I feel that you and a bunch of other LJ's (they know who they are) have enlightened my life and we share a bond that has nothing to do with where we are or what place we are, it's a rhythm in human nature I think, like a common tone. 
My sister lives in Ireland at the moment, so I have been there visiting her - wonderful, such beautiful coastline and a roughness that are with a charm. 
I look forward also to at least five more years with all of you.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## CFrye

mafe said:


> *Hurraaaaa for me... 5 years and 10.000 posts - thank you all.*
> 
> *Hurraaaaa for me… 5 years and 10.000 posts*
> thank you all.
> 
> Before I get started I will post a couple of visits in the shop, this because my journey in woodworking stated out with me as a retired architect, looking for a hobby, trying to put life into an old dream of making furniture, ending up becoming a adventure of learning, meeting new people, online and in life, finding out that noting can't be done, but the to do list grows the more we learn and do.
> But yes at the end what I want to celebrate are friendships and the joy of sharing with others what we learn and do, for me this has become the essence, furniture… we will see, I don't care what I make as long as I smile and forget who I am and where I am as I enjoy what I am doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is two wonderful men I know, a former colleague from my teaching constructing architects days Ib and the local tattoo miracle maker David. The guy on the left with the cap has been here so long I don't remember his name now, don't even remember if he was a LJ member…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have Yves, French, soft heart for quality and magic fingers when it comes to Vespa scooters.
> Why did I chose these guys? Because that was when I remembered to take pictures, I had so many visitors in the shop, from all over the world these last five years, that the blog would not be possible to do.
> I am grateful for each and everyone who let their path cross the shop, these moments are priceless in my life.
> Also I have visitors on the posts and blogs, sometimes new people I never heard of even they been on LJ for years, but since I started we have come from 1000 as I remember to 100.000 members, so I even gave up on the friends list.
> A special thanks to those of you that are so often leaving a word on the posts or blogs I make, it is kind of like family now, I feel so lucky and sometimes even embarrassed that I don't find the time to be as kind as I wish I could be to answer all back and look at every ones posts and blogs, but I simply don't have the hours, if there shall be time for woodworking also. At this moment I have 991 unopened notifications in my in box from LJ… Once in a while I take a round and other times I simply have to just delete all to be fair to me and the bunch.
> For those who don't know me, here are my story: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/20999
> 
> Today I realized that I have made more then 10.000 post in my more than five years here, so I guess I really don't need to blame my self.
> 
> A status in numbers:
> 245 projects.
> 257 blogs.
> 23 reviews.
> 51 forum topics.
> And even more interesting 280 favorites.
> 
> Most visited post is my version of the kerfmaker, ironically since I almost never use it, but I agree there are some magic in that tool concept. Total visits more than 29.000… If someone had told me that five years ago when I bought my first tools and set of, I would have laughed my ass of, and said: that will be the day it's raining frogs…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the blogs my own favorites are the Japanese series and I just saw one of them had more than 30.000 visits and the total of visits are more than 250.000 on those 25 blogs, that's close to making me believe that my passion must have shined through and that I am not alone in my admiration for the Japanese way of seeing life and woodworking. The blog about kannas (Japanese handplanes) have even been translated into Russian, that for me was also a thing that made me smile, How on earth can this little monkey from Denmark playing, reading, asking, looking up online, make a blog where all I do is gather this information others have taught me and it can become interesting even in Russia, to me that is never really to cope with, but I feel grateful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But all this is just numbers, what really matters here are what drives us, passion, the joy of learning, of showing others what we have learned, trying to make our own versions of countless projects, trying to see in a new way, trying to create from what we have, recycle, upcycle, to do lists that don't need to be done, tools that we need and that we can't live without even we few years ago never heard of them, getting help when stocked or curious, a kind word when we are down or feel what we have done are not good enough, the fact that no one ever talks down to each other, that we can share each others joy, that we can be the same happy for someone buying his first hammer as for him that are a true craftsman with a life's experience. To me it can all be boiled down to two words: inspiration and sharing.
> Without this there would be no LJ, this is what Martin once provided us a platform we could use and that we choose to become a part of and for this I want to thank you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gifts from a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful hand forged green woodworking tools.
> Love these for spoon making, since they are not so tough on my arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see I take care and bring it love and life, the best I can.
> 
> Another thing I want to thank for are all the gifts I have received, by mail or by hand again here I feel a little guilty, since I have a to give back list that I don't see how I will manage to full fill, but since I felt every gift came from the heart I have received them all with my own heart and use them with joy or look at then with a smile.
> To not risk forgetting someone, I choose to not say names, you all know who you are. Thank you from my heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But no it's not all woodworking, it's also getting a glimpse of some of you, of getting to feel a friendship even it is online, a genuine interest in each other.
> Ohhh yes and whipped cream and love MaFe style…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me it's not bread and butter, it's all love for woodworking and yes for good bread…..and butter….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Food and beer also at times.
> 
> Before I fly of on my wings of wood, love and friendships, I want to thank you all, even those that just passed once, it is with all of you my journey became reality and the skills I have learned became mine, without you I would still stand with a Stanley no four and wonder what side of the blade was up and what was down as I did just five years ago.
> 
> No rule without an exception, there are one person I want to mention by name; Jamie my friend, my support in moments with the black dog, mentor, my father, my son, my brother, I thank you for opening your heart and house for me, moments in Scotland I will never forget, for learning me to be a better man - Luvsya.
> (Also a hug to Shirley that lovely wife of yours, that opened her heart to me).
> 
> I have so much to be grateful for, I am a lucky man.
> 
> Thank you from my heart,
> Mads


Congratulations on your milestones, Mads! Your posts always make me smile. I hope you will continue for a long, long time!!


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Hurraaaaa for me... 5 years and 10.000 posts - thank you all.*
> 
> *Hurraaaaa for me… 5 years and 10.000 posts*
> thank you all.
> 
> Before I get started I will post a couple of visits in the shop, this because my journey in woodworking stated out with me as a retired architect, looking for a hobby, trying to put life into an old dream of making furniture, ending up becoming a adventure of learning, meeting new people, online and in life, finding out that noting can't be done, but the to do list grows the more we learn and do.
> But yes at the end what I want to celebrate are friendships and the joy of sharing with others what we learn and do, for me this has become the essence, furniture… we will see, I don't care what I make as long as I smile and forget who I am and where I am as I enjoy what I am doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is two wonderful men I know, a former colleague from my teaching constructing architects days Ib and the local tattoo miracle maker David. The guy on the left with the cap has been here so long I don't remember his name now, don't even remember if he was a LJ member…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have Yves, French, soft heart for quality and magic fingers when it comes to Vespa scooters.
> Why did I chose these guys? Because that was when I remembered to take pictures, I had so many visitors in the shop, from all over the world these last five years, that the blog would not be possible to do.
> I am grateful for each and everyone who let their path cross the shop, these moments are priceless in my life.
> Also I have visitors on the posts and blogs, sometimes new people I never heard of even they been on LJ for years, but since I started we have come from 1000 as I remember to 100.000 members, so I even gave up on the friends list.
> A special thanks to those of you that are so often leaving a word on the posts or blogs I make, it is kind of like family now, I feel so lucky and sometimes even embarrassed that I don't find the time to be as kind as I wish I could be to answer all back and look at every ones posts and blogs, but I simply don't have the hours, if there shall be time for woodworking also. At this moment I have 991 unopened notifications in my in box from LJ… Once in a while I take a round and other times I simply have to just delete all to be fair to me and the bunch.
> For those who don't know me, here are my story: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/20999
> 
> Today I realized that I have made more then 10.000 post in my more than five years here, so I guess I really don't need to blame my self.
> 
> A status in numbers:
> 245 projects.
> 257 blogs.
> 23 reviews.
> 51 forum topics.
> And even more interesting 280 favorites.
> 
> Most visited post is my version of the kerfmaker, ironically since I almost never use it, but I agree there are some magic in that tool concept. Total visits more than 29.000… If someone had told me that five years ago when I bought my first tools and set of, I would have laughed my ass of, and said: that will be the day it's raining frogs…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the blogs my own favorites are the Japanese series and I just saw one of them had more than 30.000 visits and the total of visits are more than 250.000 on those 25 blogs, that's close to making me believe that my passion must have shined through and that I am not alone in my admiration for the Japanese way of seeing life and woodworking. The blog about kannas (Japanese handplanes) have even been translated into Russian, that for me was also a thing that made me smile, How on earth can this little monkey from Denmark playing, reading, asking, looking up online, make a blog where all I do is gather this information others have taught me and it can become interesting even in Russia, to me that is never really to cope with, but I feel grateful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But all this is just numbers, what really matters here are what drives us, passion, the joy of learning, of showing others what we have learned, trying to make our own versions of countless projects, trying to see in a new way, trying to create from what we have, recycle, upcycle, to do lists that don't need to be done, tools that we need and that we can't live without even we few years ago never heard of them, getting help when stocked or curious, a kind word when we are down or feel what we have done are not good enough, the fact that no one ever talks down to each other, that we can share each others joy, that we can be the same happy for someone buying his first hammer as for him that are a true craftsman with a life's experience. To me it can all be boiled down to two words: inspiration and sharing.
> Without this there would be no LJ, this is what Martin once provided us a platform we could use and that we choose to become a part of and for this I want to thank you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gifts from a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful hand forged green woodworking tools.
> Love these for spoon making, since they are not so tough on my arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see I take care and bring it love and life, the best I can.
> 
> Another thing I want to thank for are all the gifts I have received, by mail or by hand again here I feel a little guilty, since I have a to give back list that I don't see how I will manage to full fill, but since I felt every gift came from the heart I have received them all with my own heart and use them with joy or look at then with a smile.
> To not risk forgetting someone, I choose to not say names, you all know who you are. Thank you from my heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But no it's not all woodworking, it's also getting a glimpse of some of you, of getting to feel a friendship even it is online, a genuine interest in each other.
> Ohhh yes and whipped cream and love MaFe style…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me it's not bread and butter, it's all love for woodworking and yes for good bread…..and butter….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Food and beer also at times.
> 
> Before I fly of on my wings of wood, love and friendships, I want to thank you all, even those that just passed once, it is with all of you my journey became reality and the skills I have learned became mine, without you I would still stand with a Stanley no four and wonder what side of the blade was up and what was down as I did just five years ago.
> 
> No rule without an exception, there are one person I want to mention by name; Jamie my friend, my support in moments with the black dog, mentor, my father, my son, my brother, I thank you for opening your heart and house for me, moments in Scotland I will never forget, for learning me to be a better man - Luvsya.
> (Also a hug to Shirley that lovely wife of yours, that opened her heart to me).
> 
> I have so much to be grateful for, I am a lucky man.
> 
> Thank you from my heart,
> Mads


Hi Candy, thank you, yes lets hope we have the heads up and legs down for many years to come.
Always lovely to see you here.
Smiles,
Mads


----------



## CFrye

mafe said:


> *Hurraaaaa for me... 5 years and 10.000 posts - thank you all.*
> 
> *Hurraaaaa for me… 5 years and 10.000 posts*
> thank you all.
> 
> Before I get started I will post a couple of visits in the shop, this because my journey in woodworking stated out with me as a retired architect, looking for a hobby, trying to put life into an old dream of making furniture, ending up becoming a adventure of learning, meeting new people, online and in life, finding out that noting can't be done, but the to do list grows the more we learn and do.
> But yes at the end what I want to celebrate are friendships and the joy of sharing with others what we learn and do, for me this has become the essence, furniture… we will see, I don't care what I make as long as I smile and forget who I am and where I am as I enjoy what I am doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is two wonderful men I know, a former colleague from my teaching constructing architects days Ib and the local tattoo miracle maker David. The guy on the left with the cap has been here so long I don't remember his name now, don't even remember if he was a LJ member…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have Yves, French, soft heart for quality and magic fingers when it comes to Vespa scooters.
> Why did I chose these guys? Because that was when I remembered to take pictures, I had so many visitors in the shop, from all over the world these last five years, that the blog would not be possible to do.
> I am grateful for each and everyone who let their path cross the shop, these moments are priceless in my life.
> Also I have visitors on the posts and blogs, sometimes new people I never heard of even they been on LJ for years, but since I started we have come from 1000 as I remember to 100.000 members, so I even gave up on the friends list.
> A special thanks to those of you that are so often leaving a word on the posts or blogs I make, it is kind of like family now, I feel so lucky and sometimes even embarrassed that I don't find the time to be as kind as I wish I could be to answer all back and look at every ones posts and blogs, but I simply don't have the hours, if there shall be time for woodworking also. At this moment I have 991 unopened notifications in my in box from LJ… Once in a while I take a round and other times I simply have to just delete all to be fair to me and the bunch.
> For those who don't know me, here are my story: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/20999
> 
> Today I realized that I have made more then 10.000 post in my more than five years here, so I guess I really don't need to blame my self.
> 
> A status in numbers:
> 245 projects.
> 257 blogs.
> 23 reviews.
> 51 forum topics.
> And even more interesting 280 favorites.
> 
> Most visited post is my version of the kerfmaker, ironically since I almost never use it, but I agree there are some magic in that tool concept. Total visits more than 29.000… If someone had told me that five years ago when I bought my first tools and set of, I would have laughed my ass of, and said: that will be the day it's raining frogs…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the blogs my own favorites are the Japanese series and I just saw one of them had more than 30.000 visits and the total of visits are more than 250.000 on those 25 blogs, that's close to making me believe that my passion must have shined through and that I am not alone in my admiration for the Japanese way of seeing life and woodworking. The blog about kannas (Japanese handplanes) have even been translated into Russian, that for me was also a thing that made me smile, How on earth can this little monkey from Denmark playing, reading, asking, looking up online, make a blog where all I do is gather this information others have taught me and it can become interesting even in Russia, to me that is never really to cope with, but I feel grateful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But all this is just numbers, what really matters here are what drives us, passion, the joy of learning, of showing others what we have learned, trying to make our own versions of countless projects, trying to see in a new way, trying to create from what we have, recycle, upcycle, to do lists that don't need to be done, tools that we need and that we can't live without even we few years ago never heard of them, getting help when stocked or curious, a kind word when we are down or feel what we have done are not good enough, the fact that no one ever talks down to each other, that we can share each others joy, that we can be the same happy for someone buying his first hammer as for him that are a true craftsman with a life's experience. To me it can all be boiled down to two words: inspiration and sharing.
> Without this there would be no LJ, this is what Martin once provided us a platform we could use and that we choose to become a part of and for this I want to thank you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gifts from a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful hand forged green woodworking tools.
> Love these for spoon making, since they are not so tough on my arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see I take care and bring it love and life, the best I can.
> 
> Another thing I want to thank for are all the gifts I have received, by mail or by hand again here I feel a little guilty, since I have a to give back list that I don't see how I will manage to full fill, but since I felt every gift came from the heart I have received them all with my own heart and use them with joy or look at then with a smile.
> To not risk forgetting someone, I choose to not say names, you all know who you are. Thank you from my heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But no it's not all woodworking, it's also getting a glimpse of some of you, of getting to feel a friendship even it is online, a genuine interest in each other.
> Ohhh yes and whipped cream and love MaFe style…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me it's not bread and butter, it's all love for woodworking and yes for good bread…..and butter….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Food and beer also at times.
> 
> Before I fly of on my wings of wood, love and friendships, I want to thank you all, even those that just passed once, it is with all of you my journey became reality and the skills I have learned became mine, without you I would still stand with a Stanley no four and wonder what side of the blade was up and what was down as I did just five years ago.
> 
> No rule without an exception, there are one person I want to mention by name; Jamie my friend, my support in moments with the black dog, mentor, my father, my son, my brother, I thank you for opening your heart and house for me, moments in Scotland I will never forget, for learning me to be a better man - Luvsya.
> (Also a hug to Shirley that lovely wife of yours, that opened her heart to me).
> 
> I have so much to be grateful for, I am a lucky man.
> 
> Thank you from my heart,
> Mads


----------



## mafe

*Visit in the shop from Jutland in Denmark - Nisker came by with a couple of good beers.*

*Visit in the shop from Jutland in Denmark.*
Nisker came by with a couple of good beers.

First things first.









The other day I had a visit from LJ Nisker .
He was in town with the wife and kids, so in the evening when the kids were put to bed, he passed my shop with a couple of good beers, not a bad idea, thanks. ;-)
Nice to meet face to face and to spend a couple of hours talking about …...................... wood'n tools, we are LJ nerds after all…









Some of you might remember I made a post where I thanked him for a present, it was Nisker that had left me that fine little 3D printed dovetail marker, now we finally got to meet up in real life.









Since you were here I had the time to finish the first of the small planes you saw was in the making.
So I send you a salute and peace signals from the pipe.

*Wish you all a happy Easter.*

I was actually also supposed to go and visit Kaerlighedsbamsen but time has run away this Easter, so that will be in a week or two, I look forward to look into his chair projects.

*A warm thought and thank you for the visit,*
Mads


----------



## madts

mafe said:


> *Visit in the shop from Jutland in Denmark - Nisker came by with a couple of good beers.*
> 
> *Visit in the shop from Jutland in Denmark.*
> Nisker came by with a couple of good beers.
> 
> First things first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other day I had a visit from LJ Nisker .
> He was in town with the wife and kids, so in the evening when the kids were put to bed, he passed my shop with a couple of good beers, not a bad idea, thanks. ;-)
> Nice to meet face to face and to spend a couple of hours talking about …...................... wood'n tools, we are LJ nerds after all…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you might remember I made a post where I thanked him for a present, it was Nisker that had left me that fine little 3D printed dovetail marker, now we finally got to meet up in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you were here I had the time to finish the first of the small planes you saw was in the making.
> So I send you a salute and peace signals from the pipe.
> 
> *Wish you all a happy Easter.*
> 
> I was actually also supposed to go and visit Kaerlighedsbamsen but time has run away this Easter, so that will be in a week or two, I look forward to look into his chair projects.
> 
> *A warm thought and thank you for the visit,*
> Mads


Nice visit I am sure. I will have to meet Nisker.
You said you were making small planes, but you must be joking. You need a microscope just too adjust them.


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Visit in the shop from Jutland in Denmark - Nisker came by with a couple of good beers.*
> 
> *Visit in the shop from Jutland in Denmark.*
> Nisker came by with a couple of good beers.
> 
> First things first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other day I had a visit from LJ Nisker .
> He was in town with the wife and kids, so in the evening when the kids were put to bed, he passed my shop with a couple of good beers, not a bad idea, thanks. ;-)
> Nice to meet face to face and to spend a couple of hours talking about …...................... wood'n tools, we are LJ nerds after all…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you might remember I made a post where I thanked him for a present, it was Nisker that had left me that fine little 3D printed dovetail marker, now we finally got to meet up in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you were here I had the time to finish the first of the small planes you saw was in the making.
> So I send you a salute and peace signals from the pipe.
> 
> *Wish you all a happy Easter.*
> 
> I was actually also supposed to go and visit Kaerlighedsbamsen but time has run away this Easter, so that will be in a week or two, I look forward to look into his chair projects.
> 
> *A warm thought and thank you for the visit,*
> Mads


Laugh Madts, actually I was eating a ice cube before and got nervous for a second that it was the plane I had eaten…
It's close to midnight here and I am going to Sweden tomorrow, so I will pack my bag and say goodnight now.


----------



## madts

mafe said:


> *Visit in the shop from Jutland in Denmark - Nisker came by with a couple of good beers.*
> 
> *Visit in the shop from Jutland in Denmark.*
> Nisker came by with a couple of good beers.
> 
> First things first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other day I had a visit from LJ Nisker .
> He was in town with the wife and kids, so in the evening when the kids were put to bed, he passed my shop with a couple of good beers, not a bad idea, thanks. ;-)
> Nice to meet face to face and to spend a couple of hours talking about …...................... wood'n tools, we are LJ nerds after all…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you might remember I made a post where I thanked him for a present, it was Nisker that had left me that fine little 3D printed dovetail marker, now we finally got to meet up in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you were here I had the time to finish the first of the small planes you saw was in the making.
> So I send you a salute and peace signals from the pipe.
> 
> *Wish you all a happy Easter.*
> 
> I was actually also supposed to go and visit Kaerlighedsbamsen but time has run away this Easter, so that will be in a week or two, I look forward to look into his chair projects.
> 
> *A warm thought and thank you for the visit,*
> Mads


Watch out for them Swedes!!


----------



## grizzman

mafe said:


> *Visit in the shop from Jutland in Denmark - Nisker came by with a couple of good beers.*
> 
> *Visit in the shop from Jutland in Denmark.*
> Nisker came by with a couple of good beers.
> 
> First things first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other day I had a visit from LJ Nisker .
> He was in town with the wife and kids, so in the evening when the kids were put to bed, he passed my shop with a couple of good beers, not a bad idea, thanks. ;-)
> Nice to meet face to face and to spend a couple of hours talking about …...................... wood'n tools, we are LJ nerds after all…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you might remember I made a post where I thanked him for a present, it was Nisker that had left me that fine little 3D printed dovetail marker, now we finally got to meet up in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you were here I had the time to finish the first of the small planes you saw was in the making.
> So I send you a salute and peace signals from the pipe.
> 
> *Wish you all a happy Easter.*
> 
> I was actually also supposed to go and visit Kaerlighedsbamsen but time has run away this Easter, so that will be in a week or two, I look forward to look into his chair projects.
> 
> *A warm thought and thank you for the visit,*
> Mads


so glad you got an official visit from your new friend, and he even brought some refreshments…cant beat that…things are looking good…have a wonderful Easter….


----------



## lew

mafe said:


> *Visit in the shop from Jutland in Denmark - Nisker came by with a couple of good beers.*
> 
> *Visit in the shop from Jutland in Denmark.*
> Nisker came by with a couple of good beers.
> 
> First things first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other day I had a visit from LJ Nisker .
> He was in town with the wife and kids, so in the evening when the kids were put to bed, he passed my shop with a couple of good beers, not a bad idea, thanks. ;-)
> Nice to meet face to face and to spend a couple of hours talking about …...................... wood'n tools, we are LJ nerds after all…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you might remember I made a post where I thanked him for a present, it was Nisker that had left me that fine little 3D printed dovetail marker, now we finally got to meet up in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you were here I had the time to finish the first of the small planes you saw was in the making.
> So I send you a salute and peace signals from the pipe.
> 
> *Wish you all a happy Easter.*
> 
> I was actually also supposed to go and visit Kaerlighedsbamsen but time has run away this Easter, so that will be in a week or two, I look forward to look into his chair projects.
> 
> *A warm thought and thank you for the visit,*
> Mads


Warmest Easter wishes to you and your family, Mads.


----------



## Sodabowski

mafe said:


> *Visit in the shop from Jutland in Denmark - Nisker came by with a couple of good beers.*
> 
> *Visit in the shop from Jutland in Denmark.*
> Nisker came by with a couple of good beers.
> 
> First things first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other day I had a visit from LJ Nisker .
> He was in town with the wife and kids, so in the evening when the kids were put to bed, he passed my shop with a couple of good beers, not a bad idea, thanks. ;-)
> Nice to meet face to face and to spend a couple of hours talking about …...................... wood'n tools, we are LJ nerds after all…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you might remember I made a post where I thanked him for a present, it was Nisker that had left me that fine little 3D printed dovetail marker, now we finally got to meet up in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you were here I had the time to finish the first of the small planes you saw was in the making.
> So I send you a salute and peace signals from the pipe.
> 
> *Wish you all a happy Easter.*
> 
> I was actually also supposed to go and visit Kaerlighedsbamsen but time has run away this Easter, so that will be in a week or two, I look forward to look into his chair projects.
> 
> *A warm thought and thank you for the visit,*
> Mads


Dovetail marker? Wasn't that a bow? ;p


----------



## nisker

mafe said:


> *Visit in the shop from Jutland in Denmark - Nisker came by with a couple of good beers.*
> 
> *Visit in the shop from Jutland in Denmark.*
> Nisker came by with a couple of good beers.
> 
> First things first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other day I had a visit from LJ Nisker .
> He was in town with the wife and kids, so in the evening when the kids were put to bed, he passed my shop with a couple of good beers, not a bad idea, thanks. ;-)
> Nice to meet face to face and to spend a couple of hours talking about …...................... wood'n tools, we are LJ nerds after all…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you might remember I made a post where I thanked him for a present, it was Nisker that had left me that fine little 3D printed dovetail marker, now we finally got to meet up in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you were here I had the time to finish the first of the small planes you saw was in the making.
> So I send you a salute and peace signals from the pipe.
> 
> *Wish you all a happy Easter.*
> 
> I was actually also supposed to go and visit Kaerlighedsbamsen but time has run away this Easter, so that will be in a week or two, I look forward to look into his chair projects.
> 
> *A warm thought and thank you for the visit,*
> Mads


Thanks for letting me into your workshop Mads

I sure enjoyed the tour and conversation


----------



## stefang

mafe said:


> *Visit in the shop from Jutland in Denmark - Nisker came by with a couple of good beers.*
> 
> *Visit in the shop from Jutland in Denmark.*
> Nisker came by with a couple of good beers.
> 
> First things first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other day I had a visit from LJ Nisker .
> He was in town with the wife and kids, so in the evening when the kids were put to bed, he passed my shop with a couple of good beers, not a bad idea, thanks. ;-)
> Nice to meet face to face and to spend a couple of hours talking about …...................... wood'n tools, we are LJ nerds after all…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you might remember I made a post where I thanked him for a present, it was Nisker that had left me that fine little 3D printed dovetail marker, now we finally got to meet up in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you were here I had the time to finish the first of the small planes you saw was in the making.
> So I send you a salute and peace signals from the pipe.
> 
> *Wish you all a happy Easter.*
> 
> I was actually also supposed to go and visit Kaerlighedsbamsen but time has run away this Easter, so that will be in a week or two, I look forward to look into his chair projects.
> 
> *A warm thought and thank you for the visit,*
> Mads


Birds of a feather, always nice when they can come together. I loved the little plane Mads.


----------



## Brit

mafe said:


> *Visit in the shop from Jutland in Denmark - Nisker came by with a couple of good beers.*
> 
> *Visit in the shop from Jutland in Denmark.*
> Nisker came by with a couple of good beers.
> 
> First things first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other day I had a visit from LJ Nisker .
> He was in town with the wife and kids, so in the evening when the kids were put to bed, he passed my shop with a couple of good beers, not a bad idea, thanks. ;-)
> Nice to meet face to face and to spend a couple of hours talking about …...................... wood'n tools, we are LJ nerds after all…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you might remember I made a post where I thanked him for a present, it was Nisker that had left me that fine little 3D printed dovetail marker, now we finally got to meet up in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you were here I had the time to finish the first of the small planes you saw was in the making.
> So I send you a salute and peace signals from the pipe.
> 
> *Wish you all a happy Easter.*
> 
> I was actually also supposed to go and visit Kaerlighedsbamsen but time has run away this Easter, so that will be in a week or two, I look forward to look into his chair projects.
> 
> *A warm thought and thank you for the visit,*
> Mads


Looks like a good time was had by all. It is hard not to have a good time when you're surrounded by Mads and his wonderful collection of old and new tools.


----------



## Kentuk55

mafe said:


> *Visit in the shop from Jutland in Denmark - Nisker came by with a couple of good beers.*
> 
> *Visit in the shop from Jutland in Denmark.*
> Nisker came by with a couple of good beers.
> 
> First things first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other day I had a visit from LJ Nisker .
> He was in town with the wife and kids, so in the evening when the kids were put to bed, he passed my shop with a couple of good beers, not a bad idea, thanks. ;-)
> Nice to meet face to face and to spend a couple of hours talking about …...................... wood'n tools, we are LJ nerds after all…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you might remember I made a post where I thanked him for a present, it was Nisker that had left me that fine little 3D printed dovetail marker, now we finally got to meet up in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you were here I had the time to finish the first of the small planes you saw was in the making.
> So I send you a salute and peace signals from the pipe.
> 
> *Wish you all a happy Easter.*
> 
> I was actually also supposed to go and visit Kaerlighedsbamsen but time has run away this Easter, so that will be in a week or two, I look forward to look into his chair projects.
> 
> *A warm thought and thank you for the visit,*
> Mads


Good times. Happy Easter to all


----------



## phtaylor36

mafe said:


> *Visit in the shop from Jutland in Denmark - Nisker came by with a couple of good beers.*
> 
> *Visit in the shop from Jutland in Denmark.*
> Nisker came by with a couple of good beers.
> 
> First things first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other day I had a visit from LJ Nisker .
> He was in town with the wife and kids, so in the evening when the kids were put to bed, he passed my shop with a couple of good beers, not a bad idea, thanks. ;-)
> Nice to meet face to face and to spend a couple of hours talking about …...................... wood'n tools, we are LJ nerds after all…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you might remember I made a post where I thanked him for a present, it was Nisker that had left me that fine little 3D printed dovetail marker, now we finally got to meet up in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you were here I had the time to finish the first of the small planes you saw was in the making.
> So I send you a salute and peace signals from the pipe.
> 
> *Wish you all a happy Easter.*
> 
> I was actually also supposed to go and visit Kaerlighedsbamsen but time has run away this Easter, so that will be in a week or two, I look forward to look into his chair projects.
> 
> *A warm thought and thank you for the visit,*
> Mads


Great times. Happy Easter Mads!


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Visit in the shop from Jutland in Denmark - Nisker came by with a couple of good beers.*
> 
> *Visit in the shop from Jutland in Denmark.*
> Nisker came by with a couple of good beers.
> 
> First things first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other day I had a visit from LJ Nisker .
> He was in town with the wife and kids, so in the evening when the kids were put to bed, he passed my shop with a couple of good beers, not a bad idea, thanks. ;-)
> Nice to meet face to face and to spend a couple of hours talking about …...................... wood'n tools, we are LJ nerds after all…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you might remember I made a post where I thanked him for a present, it was Nisker that had left me that fine little 3D printed dovetail marker, now we finally got to meet up in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you were here I had the time to finish the first of the small planes you saw was in the making.
> So I send you a salute and peace signals from the pipe.
> 
> *Wish you all a happy Easter.*
> 
> I was actually also supposed to go and visit Kaerlighedsbamsen but time has run away this Easter, so that will be in a week or two, I look forward to look into his chair projects.
> 
> *A warm thought and thank you for the visit,*
> Mads


Thank you all for your warm thoughts and words, remember my door is open here if you pass Copenhagen,
best of thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe

*I will survive - a pack came from Australia…*

*I will survive*
a pack came from Australia…

Life moves in mysterious ways.
Our LJ buddy Icemanhank Davids daughter was going to Denmark on business working with a Danish design company, so we agreed she would pass my shop for a quick hello since we have many interests in common.
Life never acts just as planned and she never got the time to pass the shop, when she was here in Copenhagen…

Never the less David had put present in her suitcase for me and this present then traveled back home to Australia.
But back in Australia the present got on a travel of it's own, it was send back to Copenhagen by mail this time.
Hmmmm, that's not normal, a present that can take care of it self like that, but perhaps it was meant to be so…









Here we are in Copenhagen, the post woman arrives in the street.









The pack open on the work bench.









Yes it was a book.
Not just a book.
A survival book.
Australian Bushcraft, a guide to survival and camping, by Richard Graves.
So yes there were a reason why this book could travel on it's own - it had the skills. ;-)

As I still have a big inner child in me and love nature, small hikes and nights out with my hammock, this is a gift that brings a big smile here, I will look forward to trying out some of the shelter building techniques and other wonderful ideas this book is so full of, I love it, it is a real back to basic book, no USB and solar cells here.


















Here pictures from one of my wonderful tours out in nature with the kayak and hammock.

Thank you David for thinking of me, it is a dear personal gift to me and thank you Melinda for taking the time and trouble to bring it half way around the globe and back to send it off on it's own.

This book sure has a story now.

A big warm smile here from me to you and the families.

*Thank you,*
Mads


----------



## DLK

mafe said:


> *I will survive - a pack came from Australia…*
> 
> *I will survive*
> a pack came from Australia…
> 
> Life moves in mysterious ways.
> Our LJ buddy Icemanhank Davids daughter was going to Denmark on business working with a Danish design company, so we agreed she would pass my shop for a quick hello since we have many interests in common.
> Life never acts just as planned and she never got the time to pass the shop, when she was here in Copenhagen…
> 
> Never the less David had put present in her suitcase for me and this present then traveled back home to Australia.
> But back in Australia the present got on a travel of it's own, it was send back to Copenhagen by mail this time.
> Hmmmm, that's not normal, a present that can take care of it self like that, but perhaps it was meant to be so…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are in Copenhagen, the post woman arrives in the street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pack open on the work bench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was a book.
> Not just a book.
> A survival book.
> Australian Bushcraft, a guide to survival and camping, by Richard Graves.
> So yes there were a reason why this book could travel on it's own - it had the skills. ;-)
> 
> As I still have a big inner child in me and love nature, small hikes and nights out with my hammock, this is a gift that brings a big smile here, I will look forward to trying out some of the shelter building techniques and other wonderful ideas this book is so full of, I love it, it is a real back to basic book, no USB and solar cells here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here pictures from one of my wonderful tours out in nature with the kayak and hammock.
> 
> Thank you David for thinking of me, it is a dear personal gift to me and thank you Melinda for taking the time and trouble to bring it half way around the globe and back to send it off on it's own.
> 
> This book sure has a story now.
> 
> A big warm smile here from me to you and the families.
> 
> *Thank you,*
> Mads


Mads. Are those concrete blocks put there on purpose for campers to hang a hammock or are they just a fortunate use by you? I suspect sleeping on the rocks would not be pleasant.


----------



## lew

mafe said:


> *I will survive - a pack came from Australia…*
> 
> *I will survive*
> a pack came from Australia…
> 
> Life moves in mysterious ways.
> Our LJ buddy Icemanhank Davids daughter was going to Denmark on business working with a Danish design company, so we agreed she would pass my shop for a quick hello since we have many interests in common.
> Life never acts just as planned and she never got the time to pass the shop, when she was here in Copenhagen…
> 
> Never the less David had put present in her suitcase for me and this present then traveled back home to Australia.
> But back in Australia the present got on a travel of it's own, it was send back to Copenhagen by mail this time.
> Hmmmm, that's not normal, a present that can take care of it self like that, but perhaps it was meant to be so…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are in Copenhagen, the post woman arrives in the street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pack open on the work bench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was a book.
> Not just a book.
> A survival book.
> Australian Bushcraft, a guide to survival and camping, by Richard Graves.
> So yes there were a reason why this book could travel on it's own - it had the skills. ;-)
> 
> As I still have a big inner child in me and love nature, small hikes and nights out with my hammock, this is a gift that brings a big smile here, I will look forward to trying out some of the shelter building techniques and other wonderful ideas this book is so full of, I love it, it is a real back to basic book, no USB and solar cells here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here pictures from one of my wonderful tours out in nature with the kayak and hammock.
> 
> Thank you David for thinking of me, it is a dear personal gift to me and thank you Melinda for taking the time and trouble to bring it half way around the globe and back to send it off on it's own.
> 
> This book sure has a story now.
> 
> A big warm smile here from me to you and the families.
> 
> *Thank you,*
> Mads


A gift from a friend is always a wonderful experience- no matter how far it traveled to find you.


----------



## Jim Jakosh

mafe said:


> *I will survive - a pack came from Australia…*
> 
> *I will survive*
> a pack came from Australia…
> 
> Life moves in mysterious ways.
> Our LJ buddy Icemanhank Davids daughter was going to Denmark on business working with a Danish design company, so we agreed she would pass my shop for a quick hello since we have many interests in common.
> Life never acts just as planned and she never got the time to pass the shop, when she was here in Copenhagen…
> 
> Never the less David had put present in her suitcase for me and this present then traveled back home to Australia.
> But back in Australia the present got on a travel of it's own, it was send back to Copenhagen by mail this time.
> Hmmmm, that's not normal, a present that can take care of it self like that, but perhaps it was meant to be so…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are in Copenhagen, the post woman arrives in the street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pack open on the work bench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was a book.
> Not just a book.
> A survival book.
> Australian Bushcraft, a guide to survival and camping, by Richard Graves.
> So yes there were a reason why this book could travel on it's own - it had the skills. ;-)
> 
> As I still have a big inner child in me and love nature, small hikes and nights out with my hammock, this is a gift that brings a big smile here, I will look forward to trying out some of the shelter building techniques and other wonderful ideas this book is so full of, I love it, it is a real back to basic book, no USB and solar cells here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here pictures from one of my wonderful tours out in nature with the kayak and hammock.
> 
> Thank you David for thinking of me, it is a dear personal gift to me and thank you Melinda for taking the time and trouble to bring it half way around the globe and back to send it off on it's own.
> 
> This book sure has a story now.
> 
> A big warm smile here from me to you and the families.
> 
> *Thank you,*
> Mads


That was really nice of Hank!! It is just the book for you , Mads for on your trips and sleeping out under the stars!!


----------



## Ken90712

mafe said:


> *I will survive - a pack came from Australia…*
> 
> *I will survive*
> a pack came from Australia…
> 
> Life moves in mysterious ways.
> Our LJ buddy Icemanhank Davids daughter was going to Denmark on business working with a Danish design company, so we agreed she would pass my shop for a quick hello since we have many interests in common.
> Life never acts just as planned and she never got the time to pass the shop, when she was here in Copenhagen…
> 
> Never the less David had put present in her suitcase for me and this present then traveled back home to Australia.
> But back in Australia the present got on a travel of it's own, it was send back to Copenhagen by mail this time.
> Hmmmm, that's not normal, a present that can take care of it self like that, but perhaps it was meant to be so…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are in Copenhagen, the post woman arrives in the street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pack open on the work bench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was a book.
> Not just a book.
> A survival book.
> Australian Bushcraft, a guide to survival and camping, by Richard Graves.
> So yes there were a reason why this book could travel on it's own - it had the skills. ;-)
> 
> As I still have a big inner child in me and love nature, small hikes and nights out with my hammock, this is a gift that brings a big smile here, I will look forward to trying out some of the shelter building techniques and other wonderful ideas this book is so full of, I love it, it is a real back to basic book, no USB and solar cells here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here pictures from one of my wonderful tours out in nature with the kayak and hammock.
> 
> Thank you David for thinking of me, it is a dear personal gift to me and thank you Melinda for taking the time and trouble to bring it half way around the globe and back to send it off on it's own.
> 
> This book sure has a story now.
> 
> A big warm smile here from me to you and the families.
> 
> *Thank you,*
> Mads


Great story and gift. I received a gift from lumberjock so I understand how great it feels. A survival book like this would be invaluable to a city slicker like me lol.

Great gift Mads, happy for ya.
Ken


----------



## grizzman

mafe said:


> *I will survive - a pack came from Australia…*
> 
> *I will survive*
> a pack came from Australia…
> 
> Life moves in mysterious ways.
> Our LJ buddy Icemanhank Davids daughter was going to Denmark on business working with a Danish design company, so we agreed she would pass my shop for a quick hello since we have many interests in common.
> Life never acts just as planned and she never got the time to pass the shop, when she was here in Copenhagen…
> 
> Never the less David had put present in her suitcase for me and this present then traveled back home to Australia.
> But back in Australia the present got on a travel of it's own, it was send back to Copenhagen by mail this time.
> Hmmmm, that's not normal, a present that can take care of it self like that, but perhaps it was meant to be so…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are in Copenhagen, the post woman arrives in the street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pack open on the work bench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was a book.
> Not just a book.
> A survival book.
> Australian Bushcraft, a guide to survival and camping, by Richard Graves.
> So yes there were a reason why this book could travel on it's own - it had the skills. ;-)
> 
> As I still have a big inner child in me and love nature, small hikes and nights out with my hammock, this is a gift that brings a big smile here, I will look forward to trying out some of the shelter building techniques and other wonderful ideas this book is so full of, I love it, it is a real back to basic book, no USB and solar cells here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here pictures from one of my wonderful tours out in nature with the kayak and hammock.
> 
> Thank you David for thinking of me, it is a dear personal gift to me and thank you Melinda for taking the time and trouble to bring it half way around the globe and back to send it off on it's own.
> 
> This book sure has a story now.
> 
> A big warm smile here from me to you and the families.
> 
> *Thank you,*
> Mads


oh wow mads, what a great gift, i to love nature and use to get out and about in alaska, lots of camping, rustic style, mountain side camps, in between rocks and boulders, under trees, yes….i love it all and i can relate to this book , oh how i miss my outdoor life, i miss it terribly…..thanks for sharing this….its stirred up many memories….


----------



## helluvawreck

mafe said:


> *I will survive - a pack came from Australia…*
> 
> *I will survive*
> a pack came from Australia…
> 
> Life moves in mysterious ways.
> Our LJ buddy Icemanhank Davids daughter was going to Denmark on business working with a Danish design company, so we agreed she would pass my shop for a quick hello since we have many interests in common.
> Life never acts just as planned and she never got the time to pass the shop, when she was here in Copenhagen…
> 
> Never the less David had put present in her suitcase for me and this present then traveled back home to Australia.
> But back in Australia the present got on a travel of it's own, it was send back to Copenhagen by mail this time.
> Hmmmm, that's not normal, a present that can take care of it self like that, but perhaps it was meant to be so…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are in Copenhagen, the post woman arrives in the street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pack open on the work bench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was a book.
> Not just a book.
> A survival book.
> Australian Bushcraft, a guide to survival and camping, by Richard Graves.
> So yes there were a reason why this book could travel on it's own - it had the skills. ;-)
> 
> As I still have a big inner child in me and love nature, small hikes and nights out with my hammock, this is a gift that brings a big smile here, I will look forward to trying out some of the shelter building techniques and other wonderful ideas this book is so full of, I love it, it is a real back to basic book, no USB and solar cells here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here pictures from one of my wonderful tours out in nature with the kayak and hammock.
> 
> Thank you David for thinking of me, it is a dear personal gift to me and thank you Melinda for taking the time and trouble to bring it half way around the globe and back to send it off on it's own.
> 
> This book sure has a story now.
> 
> A big warm smile here from me to you and the families.
> 
> *Thank you,*
> Mads


Great story, Mads, and a wonderful gift. I'm glad to see you're still having fun with your various adventures. Take care and keep having fun.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## stefang

mafe said:


> *I will survive - a pack came from Australia…*
> 
> *I will survive*
> a pack came from Australia…
> 
> Life moves in mysterious ways.
> Our LJ buddy Icemanhank Davids daughter was going to Denmark on business working with a Danish design company, so we agreed she would pass my shop for a quick hello since we have many interests in common.
> Life never acts just as planned and she never got the time to pass the shop, when she was here in Copenhagen…
> 
> Never the less David had put present in her suitcase for me and this present then traveled back home to Australia.
> But back in Australia the present got on a travel of it's own, it was send back to Copenhagen by mail this time.
> Hmmmm, that's not normal, a present that can take care of it self like that, but perhaps it was meant to be so…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are in Copenhagen, the post woman arrives in the street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pack open on the work bench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was a book.
> Not just a book.
> A survival book.
> Australian Bushcraft, a guide to survival and camping, by Richard Graves.
> So yes there were a reason why this book could travel on it's own - it had the skills. ;-)
> 
> As I still have a big inner child in me and love nature, small hikes and nights out with my hammock, this is a gift that brings a big smile here, I will look forward to trying out some of the shelter building techniques and other wonderful ideas this book is so full of, I love it, it is a real back to basic book, no USB and solar cells here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here pictures from one of my wonderful tours out in nature with the kayak and hammock.
> 
> Thank you David for thinking of me, it is a dear personal gift to me and thank you Melinda for taking the time and trouble to bring it half way around the globe and back to send it off on it's own.
> 
> This book sure has a story now.
> 
> A big warm smile here from me to you and the families.
> 
> *Thank you,*
> Mads


Great story about a well travelled book. Let's hope we get good enough weather in Norden this summer to sleep outdoors so you can test out the tips it contains. So far it seems to be mainly rain, but I don't mind as it keeps me out of the garden and in the shop!


----------



## CFrye

mafe said:


> *I will survive - a pack came from Australia…*
> 
> *I will survive*
> a pack came from Australia…
> 
> Life moves in mysterious ways.
> Our LJ buddy Icemanhank Davids daughter was going to Denmark on business working with a Danish design company, so we agreed she would pass my shop for a quick hello since we have many interests in common.
> Life never acts just as planned and she never got the time to pass the shop, when she was here in Copenhagen…
> 
> Never the less David had put present in her suitcase for me and this present then traveled back home to Australia.
> But back in Australia the present got on a travel of it's own, it was send back to Copenhagen by mail this time.
> Hmmmm, that's not normal, a present that can take care of it self like that, but perhaps it was meant to be so…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are in Copenhagen, the post woman arrives in the street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pack open on the work bench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was a book.
> Not just a book.
> A survival book.
> Australian Bushcraft, a guide to survival and camping, by Richard Graves.
> So yes there were a reason why this book could travel on it's own - it had the skills. ;-)
> 
> As I still have a big inner child in me and love nature, small hikes and nights out with my hammock, this is a gift that brings a big smile here, I will look forward to trying out some of the shelter building techniques and other wonderful ideas this book is so full of, I love it, it is a real back to basic book, no USB and solar cells here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here pictures from one of my wonderful tours out in nature with the kayak and hammock.
> 
> Thank you David for thinking of me, it is a dear personal gift to me and thank you Melinda for taking the time and trouble to bring it half way around the globe and back to send it off on it's own.
> 
> This book sure has a story now.
> 
> A big warm smile here from me to you and the families.
> 
> *Thank you,*
> Mads


Thank you for sharing more of your adventures Mads! Wonderful to be surrounded by items that make you smile and bring you thoughts of others.


----------



## robscastle

mafe said:


> *I will survive - a pack came from Australia…*
> 
> *I will survive*
> a pack came from Australia…
> 
> Life moves in mysterious ways.
> Our LJ buddy Icemanhank Davids daughter was going to Denmark on business working with a Danish design company, so we agreed she would pass my shop for a quick hello since we have many interests in common.
> Life never acts just as planned and she never got the time to pass the shop, when she was here in Copenhagen…
> 
> Never the less David had put present in her suitcase for me and this present then traveled back home to Australia.
> But back in Australia the present got on a travel of it's own, it was send back to Copenhagen by mail this time.
> Hmmmm, that's not normal, a present that can take care of it self like that, but perhaps it was meant to be so…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are in Copenhagen, the post woman arrives in the street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pack open on the work bench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was a book.
> Not just a book.
> A survival book.
> Australian Bushcraft, a guide to survival and camping, by Richard Graves.
> So yes there were a reason why this book could travel on it's own - it had the skills. ;-)
> 
> As I still have a big inner child in me and love nature, small hikes and nights out with my hammock, this is a gift that brings a big smile here, I will look forward to trying out some of the shelter building techniques and other wonderful ideas this book is so full of, I love it, it is a real back to basic book, no USB and solar cells here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here pictures from one of my wonderful tours out in nature with the kayak and hammock.
> 
> Thank you David for thinking of me, it is a dear personal gift to me and thank you Melinda for taking the time and trouble to bring it half way around the globe and back to send it off on it's own.
> 
> This book sure has a story now.
> 
> A big warm smile here from me to you and the families.
> 
> *Thank you,*
> Mads


A bit of history,

Some years ago Mads had a workshop by the seaside It was a building to behold as the remaining foundations now refelect.
One time during the night a massive storm passed by wiping it all out, Mads was left with only his hammock and trusty Kayak.

Mads now entertains himself reading bush survival books from Australia hoping it will never happen again !

And he spends most of his other time paddleing his kayak to visit his friend and fellow LJ in Norway just a short distance away.

And if you believe that the blocks are possibly anti invasion embattlements!

In fact I think he takes a short cut though the Suez Canal !!......and does some whitiling along the way
enough frovolity !!


----------



## Kentuk55

mafe said:


> *I will survive - a pack came from Australia…*
> 
> *I will survive*
> a pack came from Australia…
> 
> Life moves in mysterious ways.
> Our LJ buddy Icemanhank Davids daughter was going to Denmark on business working with a Danish design company, so we agreed she would pass my shop for a quick hello since we have many interests in common.
> Life never acts just as planned and she never got the time to pass the shop, when she was here in Copenhagen…
> 
> Never the less David had put present in her suitcase for me and this present then traveled back home to Australia.
> But back in Australia the present got on a travel of it's own, it was send back to Copenhagen by mail this time.
> Hmmmm, that's not normal, a present that can take care of it self like that, but perhaps it was meant to be so…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are in Copenhagen, the post woman arrives in the street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pack open on the work bench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was a book.
> Not just a book.
> A survival book.
> Australian Bushcraft, a guide to survival and camping, by Richard Graves.
> So yes there were a reason why this book could travel on it's own - it had the skills. ;-)
> 
> As I still have a big inner child in me and love nature, small hikes and nights out with my hammock, this is a gift that brings a big smile here, I will look forward to trying out some of the shelter building techniques and other wonderful ideas this book is so full of, I love it, it is a real back to basic book, no USB and solar cells here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here pictures from one of my wonderful tours out in nature with the kayak and hammock.
> 
> Thank you David for thinking of me, it is a dear personal gift to me and thank you Melinda for taking the time and trouble to bring it half way around the globe and back to send it off on it's own.
> 
> This book sure has a story now.
> 
> A big warm smile here from me to you and the families.
> 
> *Thank you,*
> Mads


Very nice, and good story.


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *I will survive - a pack came from Australia…*
> 
> *I will survive*
> a pack came from Australia…
> 
> Life moves in mysterious ways.
> Our LJ buddy Icemanhank Davids daughter was going to Denmark on business working with a Danish design company, so we agreed she would pass my shop for a quick hello since we have many interests in common.
> Life never acts just as planned and she never got the time to pass the shop, when she was here in Copenhagen…
> 
> Never the less David had put present in her suitcase for me and this present then traveled back home to Australia.
> But back in Australia the present got on a travel of it's own, it was send back to Copenhagen by mail this time.
> Hmmmm, that's not normal, a present that can take care of it self like that, but perhaps it was meant to be so…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are in Copenhagen, the post woman arrives in the street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pack open on the work bench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was a book.
> Not just a book.
> A survival book.
> Australian Bushcraft, a guide to survival and camping, by Richard Graves.
> So yes there were a reason why this book could travel on it's own - it had the skills. ;-)
> 
> As I still have a big inner child in me and love nature, small hikes and nights out with my hammock, this is a gift that brings a big smile here, I will look forward to trying out some of the shelter building techniques and other wonderful ideas this book is so full of, I love it, it is a real back to basic book, no USB and solar cells here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here pictures from one of my wonderful tours out in nature with the kayak and hammock.
> 
> Thank you David for thinking of me, it is a dear personal gift to me and thank you Melinda for taking the time and trouble to bring it half way around the globe and back to send it off on it's own.
> 
> This book sure has a story now.
> 
> A big warm smile here from me to you and the families.
> 
> *Thank you,*
> Mads


Hi there, 
Almost got lost but found my way back after making a few bridges and a fire to keep me warm. ;-)
Roger, ;-)
robscastle, laugh, yes you are just about right, at this moment I am thinking to make a new Ark, this one will be ready to embrace the end of the world, just so that one of each tool will survive with me.
Cfrye, yes it do make me smile a lot so many memories on these walls.
Stefang, if the summer stay like this, we might have to give it a new name… It's so cold I need no ice in my whiskey.
helluvawreck, thanks, wish you all the best here.
grizz, natures finest, nothing like spending time with a sharp knife and a stick, ok perhaps also a saw, a hand plane, a scraper….
Ken, yes this is a really special feeling, like as if it was Christmas again the day after Christmas.
Jim, I feel sure also that this book will become a favorite.
lew, so true.
combo, no they are from ww2, they used to have tracks on top and moving targets were run on them so the pilots could train shooting, luckily they stopped that… Smiles.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## icemanhank

mafe said:


> *I will survive - a pack came from Australia…*
> 
> *I will survive*
> a pack came from Australia…
> 
> Life moves in mysterious ways.
> Our LJ buddy Icemanhank Davids daughter was going to Denmark on business working with a Danish design company, so we agreed she would pass my shop for a quick hello since we have many interests in common.
> Life never acts just as planned and she never got the time to pass the shop, when she was here in Copenhagen…
> 
> Never the less David had put present in her suitcase for me and this present then traveled back home to Australia.
> But back in Australia the present got on a travel of it's own, it was send back to Copenhagen by mail this time.
> Hmmmm, that's not normal, a present that can take care of it self like that, but perhaps it was meant to be so…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are in Copenhagen, the post woman arrives in the street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pack open on the work bench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was a book.
> Not just a book.
> A survival book.
> Australian Bushcraft, a guide to survival and camping, by Richard Graves.
> So yes there were a reason why this book could travel on it's own - it had the skills. ;-)
> 
> As I still have a big inner child in me and love nature, small hikes and nights out with my hammock, this is a gift that brings a big smile here, I will look forward to trying out some of the shelter building techniques and other wonderful ideas this book is so full of, I love it, it is a real back to basic book, no USB and solar cells here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here pictures from one of my wonderful tours out in nature with the kayak and hammock.
> 
> Thank you David for thinking of me, it is a dear personal gift to me and thank you Melinda for taking the time and trouble to bring it half way around the globe and back to send it off on it's own.
> 
> This book sure has a story now.
> 
> A big warm smile here from me to you and the families.
> 
> *Thank you,*
> Mads


This is such a lovely post Mads, it was my absolute pleasure to send this to you. I am just sad that my daughter Mel could not meet you and give it to you in person.

I must say that she did enjoy your beautiful country very much, from her pics it looks gorgeous;


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *I will survive - a pack came from Australia…*
> 
> *I will survive*
> a pack came from Australia…
> 
> Life moves in mysterious ways.
> Our LJ buddy Icemanhank Davids daughter was going to Denmark on business working with a Danish design company, so we agreed she would pass my shop for a quick hello since we have many interests in common.
> Life never acts just as planned and she never got the time to pass the shop, when she was here in Copenhagen…
> 
> Never the less David had put present in her suitcase for me and this present then traveled back home to Australia.
> But back in Australia the present got on a travel of it's own, it was send back to Copenhagen by mail this time.
> Hmmmm, that's not normal, a present that can take care of it self like that, but perhaps it was meant to be so…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are in Copenhagen, the post woman arrives in the street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pack open on the work bench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was a book.
> Not just a book.
> A survival book.
> Australian Bushcraft, a guide to survival and camping, by Richard Graves.
> So yes there were a reason why this book could travel on it's own - it had the skills. ;-)
> 
> As I still have a big inner child in me and love nature, small hikes and nights out with my hammock, this is a gift that brings a big smile here, I will look forward to trying out some of the shelter building techniques and other wonderful ideas this book is so full of, I love it, it is a real back to basic book, no USB and solar cells here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here pictures from one of my wonderful tours out in nature with the kayak and hammock.
> 
> Thank you David for thinking of me, it is a dear personal gift to me and thank you Melinda for taking the time and trouble to bring it half way around the globe and back to send it off on it's own.
> 
> This book sure has a story now.
> 
> A big warm smile here from me to you and the families.
> 
> *Thank you,*
> Mads












Big smile here, this was how Copenhagen looked today. ;-)
Yes I might have the luck if she returns.
Quite cool to see her pictures thanks.
Send my thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe

*Life seems to be sweet to me and luck shines.*

*Live seems to be sweet to me*
and luck shines.










Kind of like that postman, he always smiles at me, he always take a extra look if he have something for me and he always make me realize it's a little big world.
Yesterday he arrived again with a pack, I was expecting a hat from Germany, but this was not a hat box…





View on YouTube

This one is for all the post men and woman out there.

Looked at the label and could see it was from my friend Madts, kind of fun to get a pack for Mads from Madts…
Madts and I share many stories among them are we went to same school and high school here in Copenhagen also lived in same places, yes it really is a small world.
I live in Denmark and Madts Huston US now.










Enough talking - I opened the pack and inside was two wonderful pieces of Mesquite wood.
Amazing how hard this wood is, and what a life.
Wauuu, thank you Madts, now I guess I have to come up with the right project, do have an idea.
I look forward to your next visit in Copenhagen.

Ohh yes and for the luck part, I just got a new apartment in the center of Copenhagen and won a online contest of 100$ to buy tools at our good old friend Martins new site, so yes I feel loved and lucky, what more can we ask for? Ohhyes some wood - ahhh got that also, so yes I smile, a big wonderful smile.

I send thanks and wonderful thoughts to you my friend.

*Thank you,*
Mads


----------



## SPalm

mafe said:


> *Life seems to be sweet to me and luck shines.*
> 
> *Live seems to be sweet to me*
> and luck shines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of like that postman, he always smiles at me, he always take a extra look if he have something for me and he always make me realize it's a little big world.
> Yesterday he arrived again with a pack, I was expecting a hat from Germany, but this was not a hat box…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube
> 
> This one is for all the post men and woman out there.
> 
> Looked at the label and could see it was from my friend Madts, kind of fun to get a pack for Mads from Madts…
> Madts and I share many stories among them are we went to same school and high school here in Copenhagen also lived in same places, yes it really is a small world.
> I live in Denmark and Madts Huston US now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enough talking - I opened the pack and inside was two wonderful pieces of Mesquite wood.
> Amazing how hard this wood is, and what a life.
> Wauuu, thank you Madts, now I guess I have to come up with the right project, do have an idea.
> I look forward to your next visit in Copenhagen.
> 
> Ohh yes and for the luck part, I just got a new apartment in the center of Copenhagen and won a online contest of 100$ to buy tools at our good old friend Martins new site, so yes I feel loved and lucky, what more can we ask for? Ohhyes some wood - ahhh got that also, so yes I smile, a big wonderful smile.
> 
> I send thanks and wonderful thoughts to you my friend.
> 
> *Thank you,*
> Mads


And smiles back at ya.

Life sounds good,
Steve


----------



## SmallTime

mafe said:


> *Life seems to be sweet to me and luck shines.*
> 
> *Live seems to be sweet to me*
> and luck shines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of like that postman, he always smiles at me, he always take a extra look if he have something for me and he always make me realize it's a little big world.
> Yesterday he arrived again with a pack, I was expecting a hat from Germany, but this was not a hat box…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube
> 
> This one is for all the post men and woman out there.
> 
> Looked at the label and could see it was from my friend Madts, kind of fun to get a pack for Mads from Madts…
> Madts and I share many stories among them are we went to same school and high school here in Copenhagen also lived in same places, yes it really is a small world.
> I live in Denmark and Madts Huston US now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enough talking - I opened the pack and inside was two wonderful pieces of Mesquite wood.
> Amazing how hard this wood is, and what a life.
> Wauuu, thank you Madts, now I guess I have to come up with the right project, do have an idea.
> I look forward to your next visit in Copenhagen.
> 
> Ohh yes and for the luck part, I just got a new apartment in the center of Copenhagen and won a online contest of 100$ to buy tools at our good old friend Martins new site, so yes I feel loved and lucky, what more can we ask for? Ohhyes some wood - ahhh got that also, so yes I smile, a big wonderful smile.
> 
> I send thanks and wonderful thoughts to you my friend.
> 
> *Thank you,*
> Mads


Oh wow, wow, wow! Fantastic song, fantastic wood, fantastic Mr. Mafe.


----------



## shipwright

mafe said:


> *Life seems to be sweet to me and luck shines.*
> 
> *Live seems to be sweet to me*
> and luck shines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of like that postman, he always smiles at me, he always take a extra look if he have something for me and he always make me realize it's a little big world.
> Yesterday he arrived again with a pack, I was expecting a hat from Germany, but this was not a hat box…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube
> 
> This one is for all the post men and woman out there.
> 
> Looked at the label and could see it was from my friend Madts, kind of fun to get a pack for Mads from Madts…
> Madts and I share many stories among them are we went to same school and high school here in Copenhagen also lived in same places, yes it really is a small world.
> I live in Denmark and Madts Huston US now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enough talking - I opened the pack and inside was two wonderful pieces of Mesquite wood.
> Amazing how hard this wood is, and what a life.
> Wauuu, thank you Madts, now I guess I have to come up with the right project, do have an idea.
> I look forward to your next visit in Copenhagen.
> 
> Ohh yes and for the luck part, I just got a new apartment in the center of Copenhagen and won a online contest of 100$ to buy tools at our good old friend Martins new site, so yes I feel loved and lucky, what more can we ask for? Ohhyes some wood - ahhh got that also, so yes I smile, a big wonderful smile.
> 
> I send thanks and wonderful thoughts to you my friend.
> 
> *Thank you,*
> Mads


Life is what you make it my friend, and you make the most of it.
Best thoughts (if I may)


----------



## stefang

mafe said:


> *Life seems to be sweet to me and luck shines.*
> 
> *Live seems to be sweet to me*
> and luck shines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of like that postman, he always smiles at me, he always take a extra look if he have something for me and he always make me realize it's a little big world.
> Yesterday he arrived again with a pack, I was expecting a hat from Germany, but this was not a hat box…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube
> 
> This one is for all the post men and woman out there.
> 
> Looked at the label and could see it was from my friend Madts, kind of fun to get a pack for Mads from Madts…
> Madts and I share many stories among them are we went to same school and high school here in Copenhagen also lived in same places, yes it really is a small world.
> I live in Denmark and Madts Huston US now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enough talking - I opened the pack and inside was two wonderful pieces of Mesquite wood.
> Amazing how hard this wood is, and what a life.
> Wauuu, thank you Madts, now I guess I have to come up with the right project, do have an idea.
> I look forward to your next visit in Copenhagen.
> 
> Ohh yes and for the luck part, I just got a new apartment in the center of Copenhagen and won a online contest of 100$ to buy tools at our good old friend Martins new site, so yes I feel loved and lucky, what more can we ask for? Ohhyes some wood - ahhh got that also, so yes I smile, a big wonderful smile.
> 
> I send thanks and wonderful thoughts to you my friend.
> 
> *Thank you,*
> Mads


Thanks for bringing some of your sunshine to rainy Norway Mads.


----------



## Sodabowski

mafe said:


> *Life seems to be sweet to me and luck shines.*
> 
> *Live seems to be sweet to me*
> and luck shines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of like that postman, he always smiles at me, he always take a extra look if he have something for me and he always make me realize it's a little big world.
> Yesterday he arrived again with a pack, I was expecting a hat from Germany, but this was not a hat box…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube
> 
> This one is for all the post men and woman out there.
> 
> Looked at the label and could see it was from my friend Madts, kind of fun to get a pack for Mads from Madts…
> Madts and I share many stories among them are we went to same school and high school here in Copenhagen also lived in same places, yes it really is a small world.
> I live in Denmark and Madts Huston US now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enough talking - I opened the pack and inside was two wonderful pieces of Mesquite wood.
> Amazing how hard this wood is, and what a life.
> Wauuu, thank you Madts, now I guess I have to come up with the right project, do have an idea.
> I look forward to your next visit in Copenhagen.
> 
> Ohh yes and for the luck part, I just got a new apartment in the center of Copenhagen and won a online contest of 100$ to buy tools at our good old friend Martins new site, so yes I feel loved and lucky, what more can we ask for? Ohhyes some wood - ahhh got that also, so yes I smile, a big wonderful smile.
> 
> I send thanks and wonderful thoughts to you my friend.
> 
> *Thank you,*
> Mads


What Paul said  Mesquite, whoa dude. That stuff is hardcore, you'll love it.


----------



## madts

mafe said:


> *Life seems to be sweet to me and luck shines.*
> 
> *Live seems to be sweet to me*
> and luck shines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of like that postman, he always smiles at me, he always take a extra look if he have something for me and he always make me realize it's a little big world.
> Yesterday he arrived again with a pack, I was expecting a hat from Germany, but this was not a hat box…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube
> 
> This one is for all the post men and woman out there.
> 
> Looked at the label and could see it was from my friend Madts, kind of fun to get a pack for Mads from Madts…
> Madts and I share many stories among them are we went to same school and high school here in Copenhagen also lived in same places, yes it really is a small world.
> I live in Denmark and Madts Huston US now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enough talking - I opened the pack and inside was two wonderful pieces of Mesquite wood.
> Amazing how hard this wood is, and what a life.
> Wauuu, thank you Madts, now I guess I have to come up with the right project, do have an idea.
> I look forward to your next visit in Copenhagen.
> 
> Ohh yes and for the luck part, I just got a new apartment in the center of Copenhagen and won a online contest of 100$ to buy tools at our good old friend Martins new site, so yes I feel loved and lucky, what more can we ask for? Ohhyes some wood - ahhh got that also, so yes I smile, a big wonderful smile.
> 
> I send thanks and wonderful thoughts to you my friend.
> 
> *Thank you,*
> Mads


And Mads, make sure that you keep all small leftovers for the grill. Soak them in water, then put them on the coals.
Best smokey burgers ever.
Enjoy.

Madts.


----------



## Ken90712

mafe said:


> *Life seems to be sweet to me and luck shines.*
> 
> *Live seems to be sweet to me*
> and luck shines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of like that postman, he always smiles at me, he always take a extra look if he have something for me and he always make me realize it's a little big world.
> Yesterday he arrived again with a pack, I was expecting a hat from Germany, but this was not a hat box…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube
> 
> This one is for all the post men and woman out there.
> 
> Looked at the label and could see it was from my friend Madts, kind of fun to get a pack for Mads from Madts…
> Madts and I share many stories among them are we went to same school and high school here in Copenhagen also lived in same places, yes it really is a small world.
> I live in Denmark and Madts Huston US now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enough talking - I opened the pack and inside was two wonderful pieces of Mesquite wood.
> Amazing how hard this wood is, and what a life.
> Wauuu, thank you Madts, now I guess I have to come up with the right project, do have an idea.
> I look forward to your next visit in Copenhagen.
> 
> Ohh yes and for the luck part, I just got a new apartment in the center of Copenhagen and won a online contest of 100$ to buy tools at our good old friend Martins new site, so yes I feel loved and lucky, what more can we ask for? Ohhyes some wood - ahhh got that also, so yes I smile, a big wonderful smile.
> 
> I send thanks and wonderful thoughts to you my friend.
> 
> *Thank you,*
> Mads


Awesome, I have received gifts from fellow Lumberjocks as well as sending them out, great feeling. You deserve it my friend.


----------



## lew

mafe said:


> *Life seems to be sweet to me and luck shines.*
> 
> *Live seems to be sweet to me*
> and luck shines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of like that postman, he always smiles at me, he always take a extra look if he have something for me and he always make me realize it's a little big world.
> Yesterday he arrived again with a pack, I was expecting a hat from Germany, but this was not a hat box…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube
> 
> This one is for all the post men and woman out there.
> 
> Looked at the label and could see it was from my friend Madts, kind of fun to get a pack for Mads from Madts…
> Madts and I share many stories among them are we went to same school and high school here in Copenhagen also lived in same places, yes it really is a small world.
> I live in Denmark and Madts Huston US now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enough talking - I opened the pack and inside was two wonderful pieces of Mesquite wood.
> Amazing how hard this wood is, and what a life.
> Wauuu, thank you Madts, now I guess I have to come up with the right project, do have an idea.
> I look forward to your next visit in Copenhagen.
> 
> Ohh yes and for the luck part, I just got a new apartment in the center of Copenhagen and won a online contest of 100$ to buy tools at our good old friend Martins new site, so yes I feel loved and lucky, what more can we ask for? Ohhyes some wood - ahhh got that also, so yes I smile, a big wonderful smile.
> 
> I send thanks and wonderful thoughts to you my friend.
> 
> *Thank you,*
> Mads


Great gifts! Any plans for the Mesquite?


----------



## CFrye

mafe said:


> *Life seems to be sweet to me and luck shines.*
> 
> *Live seems to be sweet to me*
> and luck shines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of like that postman, he always smiles at me, he always take a extra look if he have something for me and he always make me realize it's a little big world.
> Yesterday he arrived again with a pack, I was expecting a hat from Germany, but this was not a hat box…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube
> 
> This one is for all the post men and woman out there.
> 
> Looked at the label and could see it was from my friend Madts, kind of fun to get a pack for Mads from Madts…
> Madts and I share many stories among them are we went to same school and high school here in Copenhagen also lived in same places, yes it really is a small world.
> I live in Denmark and Madts Huston US now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enough talking - I opened the pack and inside was two wonderful pieces of Mesquite wood.
> Amazing how hard this wood is, and what a life.
> Wauuu, thank you Madts, now I guess I have to come up with the right project, do have an idea.
> I look forward to your next visit in Copenhagen.
> 
> Ohh yes and for the luck part, I just got a new apartment in the center of Copenhagen and won a online contest of 100$ to buy tools at our good old friend Martins new site, so yes I feel loved and lucky, what more can we ask for? Ohhyes some wood - ahhh got that also, so yes I smile, a big wonderful smile.
> 
> I send thanks and wonderful thoughts to you my friend.
> 
> *Thank you,*
> Mads


I misread the beginning as 'Kind of like that *possum*, he always smiles at me,'









Knew I'd misread it when you said he arrived 'with a pack'.

Nice gift! Looking forward to seeing what you do with it!


----------



## mafe

*Japanese, Russian, Danish teapot lid, life is a miracle.*

*Japanese, Russian, Danish teapot lid*
life is a miracle

Some time back I got a unexpected mail from Russia, a man wrote me that his wife's teapot got a broken lid and that he would love if I could make her a new.

I don't know the man who wrote me, I don't know his wife, I have never been to Russia, in fact my grandfather was a soldier, in command of a cold war base in Denmark, to keep us protected against the danger from Russia, during the cold war years.

So yes nothing would make me more happy than to make this gesture of love, a gesture of love to not only a strangers wife but a man from a place that once was represented as the enemy. For me love is the answer, I truly believe that if we make room for love, war will be history, so in the memory of my grandfather and in my hope for peace on earth, I was more than happy to become a part of this adventure, this fairytale in real life.

So enough of the great words, back to reality MaFe, woodworking and joy.

I have to admit, my Russian and our friend Alexey Khasyanov 's Danish are not the best, so our communication were at a low level, but somehow it made it just better.
At first I think that he wished me to make it in clay but I took the decision to make it in wood, I think MaFe is the wood guy and that my Japanese adventures in wood have made me close and affected to this.
(I'm not sure if it was only my wish, but I think it came to a good point).

japaneserusdanelid









Alexey send me a few photos with measures or where I could guess some measures. ;-)









So lets get into the making.
I was given some BANKIRAI wood from a friend and thought it would be lovely to pass some on as gift, so I ran it through the thicknesser, to get the desired starting point.









Then cut to square.









Transfer the measures as I hoped they were…









The truth is I had no plan where I was going, just an idea that I would follow my heart and see where it went.
So I just started out with a Japanese plane and chisel, to get into the mood.









Transferring measures and using a cutting gauge.









Just got this beautiful Japanese NANKIN-KANNA spoke shave, it has a antique hand forged blade and a new hand made body, so to use this made me get into the mood.









It's amazing, no other spoke shave I have works this smooth.









The sole, with a nice tight mouth.









I had an idea of ripples of water, but honestly, I'm not the a carving man.









Rays of light in the water…
Stop it MaFe san, you are not like that!









So shaved it all of again.
Gave it some linseed oil.









The spoke shave also.









Found a good tobacco and a favorite pipe.
Mixed paint and just drifted away.









Wood, branches, flowers.









Leather string.
This is my world.









Some coats of Shellack .









My brand and I folded a bird for Alexey's kids if he have some…









So now all I need is to pack it.
Some shaves from the making.









Just to protect it and add that smell I truly love.









Ohhh on the same day my friend Flemming gave me the caliper at the bottom as a present, brass a beautiful old one. I am a lucky man. Life makes sense, don't give to expect gifts, give from your heart, life will give you back plenty, sometimes from a different place, this is what makes it magic.









So a wrap.









Now just a matter of writing the address and hoping it will make it.









A month later I got a mail!
It had arrived in Russia, here you see Alexey and his wonderful family with the lid.
Some people do not believe in magic…
For me this is kind of a evidence.
Magic do exist, we just have to believe in it and I think I can speak for both Alexey and I, we do know it exist.

I send thanks and wonderful thoughts to you dear Alexey, thank you for believing in magic and in that way make my life better than fairytales, I have a big smile on my face and send my love to you and the family.

*Thank you,*
Mads


----------



## Jim Jakosh

mafe said:


> *Japanese, Russian, Danish teapot lid, life is a miracle.*
> 
> *Japanese, Russian, Danish teapot lid*
> life is a miracle
> 
> Some time back I got a unexpected mail from Russia, a man wrote me that his wife's teapot got a broken lid and that he would love if I could make her a new.
> 
> I don't know the man who wrote me, I don't know his wife, I have never been to Russia, in fact my grandfather was a soldier, in command of a cold war base in Denmark, to keep us protected against the danger from Russia, during the cold war years.
> 
> So yes nothing would make me more happy than to make this gesture of love, a gesture of love to not only a strangers wife but a man from a place that once was represented as the enemy. For me love is the answer, I truly believe that if we make room for love, war will be history, so in the memory of my grandfather and in my hope for peace on earth, I was more than happy to become a part of this adventure, this fairytale in real life.
> 
> So enough of the great words, back to reality MaFe, woodworking and joy.
> 
> I have to admit, my Russian and our friend Alexey Khasyanov 's Danish are not the best, so our communication were at a low level, but somehow it made it just better.
> At first I think that he wished me to make it in clay but I took the decision to make it in wood, I think MaFe is the wood guy and that my Japanese adventures in wood have made me close and affected to this.
> (I'm not sure if it was only my wish, but I think it came to a good point).
> 
> japaneserusdanelid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexey send me a few photos with measures or where I could guess some measures. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So lets get into the making.
> I was given some BANKIRAI wood from a friend and thought it would be lovely to pass some on as gift, so I ran it through the thicknesser, to get the desired starting point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then cut to square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transfer the measures as I hoped they were…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is I had no plan where I was going, just an idea that I would follow my heart and see where it went.
> So I just started out with a Japanese plane and chisel, to get into the mood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transferring measures and using a cutting gauge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this beautiful Japanese NANKIN-KANNA spoke shave, it has a antique hand forged blade and a new hand made body, so to use this made me get into the mood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing, no other spoke shave I have works this smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sole, with a nice tight mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had an idea of ripples of water, but honestly, I'm not the a carving man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rays of light in the water…
> Stop it MaFe san, you are not like that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So shaved it all of again.
> Gave it some linseed oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spoke shave also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found a good tobacco and a favorite pipe.
> Mixed paint and just drifted away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wood, branches, flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather string.
> This is my world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some coats of Shellack .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brand and I folded a bird for Alexey's kids if he have some…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now all I need is to pack it.
> Some shaves from the making.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to protect it and add that smell I truly love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh on the same day my friend Flemming gave me the caliper at the bottom as a present, brass a beautiful old one. I am a lucky man. Life makes sense, don't give to expect gifts, give from your heart, life will give you back plenty, sometimes from a different place, this is what makes it magic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a wrap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just a matter of writing the address and hoping it will make it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A month later I got a mail!
> It had arrived in Russia, here you see Alexey and his wonderful family with the lid.
> Some people do not believe in magic…
> For me this is kind of a evidence.
> Magic do exist, we just have to believe in it and I think I can speak for both Alexey and I, we do know it exist.
> 
> I send thanks and wonderful thoughts to you dear Alexey, thank you for believing in magic and in that way make my life better than fairytales, I have a big smile on my face and send my love to you and the family.
> 
> *Thank you,*
> Mads


What a great story and a very artistic cover for their teapot.

Nice job, my friend!!............Cheers, Jim


----------



## madts

mafe said:


> *Japanese, Russian, Danish teapot lid, life is a miracle.*
> 
> *Japanese, Russian, Danish teapot lid*
> life is a miracle
> 
> Some time back I got a unexpected mail from Russia, a man wrote me that his wife's teapot got a broken lid and that he would love if I could make her a new.
> 
> I don't know the man who wrote me, I don't know his wife, I have never been to Russia, in fact my grandfather was a soldier, in command of a cold war base in Denmark, to keep us protected against the danger from Russia, during the cold war years.
> 
> So yes nothing would make me more happy than to make this gesture of love, a gesture of love to not only a strangers wife but a man from a place that once was represented as the enemy. For me love is the answer, I truly believe that if we make room for love, war will be history, so in the memory of my grandfather and in my hope for peace on earth, I was more than happy to become a part of this adventure, this fairytale in real life.
> 
> So enough of the great words, back to reality MaFe, woodworking and joy.
> 
> I have to admit, my Russian and our friend Alexey Khasyanov 's Danish are not the best, so our communication were at a low level, but somehow it made it just better.
> At first I think that he wished me to make it in clay but I took the decision to make it in wood, I think MaFe is the wood guy and that my Japanese adventures in wood have made me close and affected to this.
> (I'm not sure if it was only my wish, but I think it came to a good point).
> 
> japaneserusdanelid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexey send me a few photos with measures or where I could guess some measures. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So lets get into the making.
> I was given some BANKIRAI wood from a friend and thought it would be lovely to pass some on as gift, so I ran it through the thicknesser, to get the desired starting point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then cut to square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transfer the measures as I hoped they were…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is I had no plan where I was going, just an idea that I would follow my heart and see where it went.
> So I just started out with a Japanese plane and chisel, to get into the mood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transferring measures and using a cutting gauge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this beautiful Japanese NANKIN-KANNA spoke shave, it has a antique hand forged blade and a new hand made body, so to use this made me get into the mood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing, no other spoke shave I have works this smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sole, with a nice tight mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had an idea of ripples of water, but honestly, I'm not the a carving man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rays of light in the water…
> Stop it MaFe san, you are not like that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So shaved it all of again.
> Gave it some linseed oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spoke shave also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found a good tobacco and a favorite pipe.
> Mixed paint and just drifted away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wood, branches, flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather string.
> This is my world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some coats of Shellack .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brand and I folded a bird for Alexey's kids if he have some…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now all I need is to pack it.
> Some shaves from the making.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to protect it and add that smell I truly love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh on the same day my friend Flemming gave me the caliper at the bottom as a present, brass a beautiful old one. I am a lucky man. Life makes sense, don't give to expect gifts, give from your heart, life will give you back plenty, sometimes from a different place, this is what makes it magic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a wrap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just a matter of writing the address and hoping it will make it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A month later I got a mail!
> It had arrived in Russia, here you see Alexey and his wonderful family with the lid.
> Some people do not believe in magic…
> For me this is kind of a evidence.
> Magic do exist, we just have to believe in it and I think I can speak for both Alexey and I, we do know it exist.
> 
> I send thanks and wonderful thoughts to you dear Alexey, thank you for believing in magic and in that way make my life better than fairytales, I have a big smile on my face and send my love to you and the family.
> 
> *Thank you,*
> Mads


Mads: Good to have you back from your move to Vesterbrø. I hope that all is well at the new place. 
New home = peace of mind.

Nice lid by the way.

Madts.


----------



## phtaylor36

mafe said:


> *Japanese, Russian, Danish teapot lid, life is a miracle.*
> 
> *Japanese, Russian, Danish teapot lid*
> life is a miracle
> 
> Some time back I got a unexpected mail from Russia, a man wrote me that his wife's teapot got a broken lid and that he would love if I could make her a new.
> 
> I don't know the man who wrote me, I don't know his wife, I have never been to Russia, in fact my grandfather was a soldier, in command of a cold war base in Denmark, to keep us protected against the danger from Russia, during the cold war years.
> 
> So yes nothing would make me more happy than to make this gesture of love, a gesture of love to not only a strangers wife but a man from a place that once was represented as the enemy. For me love is the answer, I truly believe that if we make room for love, war will be history, so in the memory of my grandfather and in my hope for peace on earth, I was more than happy to become a part of this adventure, this fairytale in real life.
> 
> So enough of the great words, back to reality MaFe, woodworking and joy.
> 
> I have to admit, my Russian and our friend Alexey Khasyanov 's Danish are not the best, so our communication were at a low level, but somehow it made it just better.
> At first I think that he wished me to make it in clay but I took the decision to make it in wood, I think MaFe is the wood guy and that my Japanese adventures in wood have made me close and affected to this.
> (I'm not sure if it was only my wish, but I think it came to a good point).
> 
> japaneserusdanelid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexey send me a few photos with measures or where I could guess some measures. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So lets get into the making.
> I was given some BANKIRAI wood from a friend and thought it would be lovely to pass some on as gift, so I ran it through the thicknesser, to get the desired starting point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then cut to square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transfer the measures as I hoped they were…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is I had no plan where I was going, just an idea that I would follow my heart and see where it went.
> So I just started out with a Japanese plane and chisel, to get into the mood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transferring measures and using a cutting gauge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this beautiful Japanese NANKIN-KANNA spoke shave, it has a antique hand forged blade and a new hand made body, so to use this made me get into the mood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing, no other spoke shave I have works this smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sole, with a nice tight mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had an idea of ripples of water, but honestly, I'm not the a carving man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rays of light in the water…
> Stop it MaFe san, you are not like that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So shaved it all of again.
> Gave it some linseed oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spoke shave also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found a good tobacco and a favorite pipe.
> Mixed paint and just drifted away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wood, branches, flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather string.
> This is my world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some coats of Shellack .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brand and I folded a bird for Alexey's kids if he have some…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now all I need is to pack it.
> Some shaves from the making.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to protect it and add that smell I truly love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh on the same day my friend Flemming gave me the caliper at the bottom as a present, brass a beautiful old one. I am a lucky man. Life makes sense, don't give to expect gifts, give from your heart, life will give you back plenty, sometimes from a different place, this is what makes it magic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a wrap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just a matter of writing the address and hoping it will make it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A month later I got a mail!
> It had arrived in Russia, here you see Alexey and his wonderful family with the lid.
> Some people do not believe in magic…
> For me this is kind of a evidence.
> Magic do exist, we just have to believe in it and I think I can speak for both Alexey and I, we do know it exist.
> 
> I send thanks and wonderful thoughts to you dear Alexey, thank you for believing in magic and in that way make my life better than fairytales, I have a big smile on my face and send my love to you and the family.
> 
> *Thank you,*
> Mads


Great story, and wonderful work as always Mads


----------



## WayneC

mafe said:


> *Japanese, Russian, Danish teapot lid, life is a miracle.*
> 
> *Japanese, Russian, Danish teapot lid*
> life is a miracle
> 
> Some time back I got a unexpected mail from Russia, a man wrote me that his wife's teapot got a broken lid and that he would love if I could make her a new.
> 
> I don't know the man who wrote me, I don't know his wife, I have never been to Russia, in fact my grandfather was a soldier, in command of a cold war base in Denmark, to keep us protected against the danger from Russia, during the cold war years.
> 
> So yes nothing would make me more happy than to make this gesture of love, a gesture of love to not only a strangers wife but a man from a place that once was represented as the enemy. For me love is the answer, I truly believe that if we make room for love, war will be history, so in the memory of my grandfather and in my hope for peace on earth, I was more than happy to become a part of this adventure, this fairytale in real life.
> 
> So enough of the great words, back to reality MaFe, woodworking and joy.
> 
> I have to admit, my Russian and our friend Alexey Khasyanov 's Danish are not the best, so our communication were at a low level, but somehow it made it just better.
> At first I think that he wished me to make it in clay but I took the decision to make it in wood, I think MaFe is the wood guy and that my Japanese adventures in wood have made me close and affected to this.
> (I'm not sure if it was only my wish, but I think it came to a good point).
> 
> japaneserusdanelid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexey send me a few photos with measures or where I could guess some measures. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So lets get into the making.
> I was given some BANKIRAI wood from a friend and thought it would be lovely to pass some on as gift, so I ran it through the thicknesser, to get the desired starting point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then cut to square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transfer the measures as I hoped they were…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is I had no plan where I was going, just an idea that I would follow my heart and see where it went.
> So I just started out with a Japanese plane and chisel, to get into the mood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transferring measures and using a cutting gauge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this beautiful Japanese NANKIN-KANNA spoke shave, it has a antique hand forged blade and a new hand made body, so to use this made me get into the mood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing, no other spoke shave I have works this smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sole, with a nice tight mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had an idea of ripples of water, but honestly, I'm not the a carving man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rays of light in the water…
> Stop it MaFe san, you are not like that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So shaved it all of again.
> Gave it some linseed oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spoke shave also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found a good tobacco and a favorite pipe.
> Mixed paint and just drifted away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wood, branches, flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather string.
> This is my world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some coats of Shellack .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brand and I folded a bird for Alexey's kids if he have some…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now all I need is to pack it.
> Some shaves from the making.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to protect it and add that smell I truly love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh on the same day my friend Flemming gave me the caliper at the bottom as a present, brass a beautiful old one. I am a lucky man. Life makes sense, don't give to expect gifts, give from your heart, life will give you back plenty, sometimes from a different place, this is what makes it magic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a wrap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just a matter of writing the address and hoping it will make it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A month later I got a mail!
> It had arrived in Russia, here you see Alexey and his wonderful family with the lid.
> Some people do not believe in magic…
> For me this is kind of a evidence.
> Magic do exist, we just have to believe in it and I think I can speak for both Alexey and I, we do know it exist.
> 
> I send thanks and wonderful thoughts to you dear Alexey, thank you for believing in magic and in that way make my life better than fairytales, I have a big smile on my face and send my love to you and the family.
> 
> *Thank you,*
> Mads


The woodworking experience is much nicer when shared with others.


----------



## doubleDD

mafe said:


> *Japanese, Russian, Danish teapot lid, life is a miracle.*
> 
> *Japanese, Russian, Danish teapot lid*
> life is a miracle
> 
> Some time back I got a unexpected mail from Russia, a man wrote me that his wife's teapot got a broken lid and that he would love if I could make her a new.
> 
> I don't know the man who wrote me, I don't know his wife, I have never been to Russia, in fact my grandfather was a soldier, in command of a cold war base in Denmark, to keep us protected against the danger from Russia, during the cold war years.
> 
> So yes nothing would make me more happy than to make this gesture of love, a gesture of love to not only a strangers wife but a man from a place that once was represented as the enemy. For me love is the answer, I truly believe that if we make room for love, war will be history, so in the memory of my grandfather and in my hope for peace on earth, I was more than happy to become a part of this adventure, this fairytale in real life.
> 
> So enough of the great words, back to reality MaFe, woodworking and joy.
> 
> I have to admit, my Russian and our friend Alexey Khasyanov 's Danish are not the best, so our communication were at a low level, but somehow it made it just better.
> At first I think that he wished me to make it in clay but I took the decision to make it in wood, I think MaFe is the wood guy and that my Japanese adventures in wood have made me close and affected to this.
> (I'm not sure if it was only my wish, but I think it came to a good point).
> 
> japaneserusdanelid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexey send me a few photos with measures or where I could guess some measures. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So lets get into the making.
> I was given some BANKIRAI wood from a friend and thought it would be lovely to pass some on as gift, so I ran it through the thicknesser, to get the desired starting point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then cut to square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transfer the measures as I hoped they were…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is I had no plan where I was going, just an idea that I would follow my heart and see where it went.
> So I just started out with a Japanese plane and chisel, to get into the mood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transferring measures and using a cutting gauge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this beautiful Japanese NANKIN-KANNA spoke shave, it has a antique hand forged blade and a new hand made body, so to use this made me get into the mood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing, no other spoke shave I have works this smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sole, with a nice tight mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had an idea of ripples of water, but honestly, I'm not the a carving man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rays of light in the water…
> Stop it MaFe san, you are not like that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So shaved it all of again.
> Gave it some linseed oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spoke shave also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found a good tobacco and a favorite pipe.
> Mixed paint and just drifted away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wood, branches, flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather string.
> This is my world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some coats of Shellack .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brand and I folded a bird for Alexey's kids if he have some…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now all I need is to pack it.
> Some shaves from the making.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to protect it and add that smell I truly love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh on the same day my friend Flemming gave me the caliper at the bottom as a present, brass a beautiful old one. I am a lucky man. Life makes sense, don't give to expect gifts, give from your heart, life will give you back plenty, sometimes from a different place, this is what makes it magic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a wrap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just a matter of writing the address and hoping it will make it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A month later I got a mail!
> It had arrived in Russia, here you see Alexey and his wonderful family with the lid.
> Some people do not believe in magic…
> For me this is kind of a evidence.
> Magic do exist, we just have to believe in it and I think I can speak for both Alexey and I, we do know it exist.
> 
> I send thanks and wonderful thoughts to you dear Alexey, thank you for believing in magic and in that way make my life better than fairytales, I have a big smile on my face and send my love to you and the family.
> 
> *Thank you,*
> Mads


It must be an extraordinary experience to do something like this. You have kindness in your heart. Nice work
MaFe san.


----------



## peteg

mafe said:


> *Japanese, Russian, Danish teapot lid, life is a miracle.*
> 
> *Japanese, Russian, Danish teapot lid*
> life is a miracle
> 
> Some time back I got a unexpected mail from Russia, a man wrote me that his wife's teapot got a broken lid and that he would love if I could make her a new.
> 
> I don't know the man who wrote me, I don't know his wife, I have never been to Russia, in fact my grandfather was a soldier, in command of a cold war base in Denmark, to keep us protected against the danger from Russia, during the cold war years.
> 
> So yes nothing would make me more happy than to make this gesture of love, a gesture of love to not only a strangers wife but a man from a place that once was represented as the enemy. For me love is the answer, I truly believe that if we make room for love, war will be history, so in the memory of my grandfather and in my hope for peace on earth, I was more than happy to become a part of this adventure, this fairytale in real life.
> 
> So enough of the great words, back to reality MaFe, woodworking and joy.
> 
> I have to admit, my Russian and our friend Alexey Khasyanov 's Danish are not the best, so our communication were at a low level, but somehow it made it just better.
> At first I think that he wished me to make it in clay but I took the decision to make it in wood, I think MaFe is the wood guy and that my Japanese adventures in wood have made me close and affected to this.
> (I'm not sure if it was only my wish, but I think it came to a good point).
> 
> japaneserusdanelid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexey send me a few photos with measures or where I could guess some measures. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So lets get into the making.
> I was given some BANKIRAI wood from a friend and thought it would be lovely to pass some on as gift, so I ran it through the thicknesser, to get the desired starting point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then cut to square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transfer the measures as I hoped they were…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is I had no plan where I was going, just an idea that I would follow my heart and see where it went.
> So I just started out with a Japanese plane and chisel, to get into the mood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transferring measures and using a cutting gauge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this beautiful Japanese NANKIN-KANNA spoke shave, it has a antique hand forged blade and a new hand made body, so to use this made me get into the mood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing, no other spoke shave I have works this smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sole, with a nice tight mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had an idea of ripples of water, but honestly, I'm not the a carving man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rays of light in the water…
> Stop it MaFe san, you are not like that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So shaved it all of again.
> Gave it some linseed oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spoke shave also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found a good tobacco and a favorite pipe.
> Mixed paint and just drifted away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wood, branches, flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather string.
> This is my world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some coats of Shellack .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brand and I folded a bird for Alexey's kids if he have some…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now all I need is to pack it.
> Some shaves from the making.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to protect it and add that smell I truly love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh on the same day my friend Flemming gave me the caliper at the bottom as a present, brass a beautiful old one. I am a lucky man. Life makes sense, don't give to expect gifts, give from your heart, life will give you back plenty, sometimes from a different place, this is what makes it magic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a wrap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just a matter of writing the address and hoping it will make it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A month later I got a mail!
> It had arrived in Russia, here you see Alexey and his wonderful family with the lid.
> Some people do not believe in magic…
> For me this is kind of a evidence.
> Magic do exist, we just have to believe in it and I think I can speak for both Alexey and I, we do know it exist.
> 
> I send thanks and wonderful thoughts to you dear Alexey, thank you for believing in magic and in that way make my life better than fairytales, I have a big smile on my face and send my love to you and the family.
> 
> *Thank you,*
> Mads


Wonderful story Mads 
Cheers 
pete


----------



## lew

mafe said:


> *Japanese, Russian, Danish teapot lid, life is a miracle.*
> 
> *Japanese, Russian, Danish teapot lid*
> life is a miracle
> 
> Some time back I got a unexpected mail from Russia, a man wrote me that his wife's teapot got a broken lid and that he would love if I could make her a new.
> 
> I don't know the man who wrote me, I don't know his wife, I have never been to Russia, in fact my grandfather was a soldier, in command of a cold war base in Denmark, to keep us protected against the danger from Russia, during the cold war years.
> 
> So yes nothing would make me more happy than to make this gesture of love, a gesture of love to not only a strangers wife but a man from a place that once was represented as the enemy. For me love is the answer, I truly believe that if we make room for love, war will be history, so in the memory of my grandfather and in my hope for peace on earth, I was more than happy to become a part of this adventure, this fairytale in real life.
> 
> So enough of the great words, back to reality MaFe, woodworking and joy.
> 
> I have to admit, my Russian and our friend Alexey Khasyanov 's Danish are not the best, so our communication were at a low level, but somehow it made it just better.
> At first I think that he wished me to make it in clay but I took the decision to make it in wood, I think MaFe is the wood guy and that my Japanese adventures in wood have made me close and affected to this.
> (I'm not sure if it was only my wish, but I think it came to a good point).
> 
> japaneserusdanelid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexey send me a few photos with measures or where I could guess some measures. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So lets get into the making.
> I was given some BANKIRAI wood from a friend and thought it would be lovely to pass some on as gift, so I ran it through the thicknesser, to get the desired starting point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then cut to square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transfer the measures as I hoped they were…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is I had no plan where I was going, just an idea that I would follow my heart and see where it went.
> So I just started out with a Japanese plane and chisel, to get into the mood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transferring measures and using a cutting gauge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this beautiful Japanese NANKIN-KANNA spoke shave, it has a antique hand forged blade and a new hand made body, so to use this made me get into the mood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing, no other spoke shave I have works this smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sole, with a nice tight mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had an idea of ripples of water, but honestly, I'm not the a carving man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rays of light in the water…
> Stop it MaFe san, you are not like that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So shaved it all of again.
> Gave it some linseed oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spoke shave also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found a good tobacco and a favorite pipe.
> Mixed paint and just drifted away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wood, branches, flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather string.
> This is my world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some coats of Shellack .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brand and I folded a bird for Alexey's kids if he have some…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now all I need is to pack it.
> Some shaves from the making.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to protect it and add that smell I truly love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh on the same day my friend Flemming gave me the caliper at the bottom as a present, brass a beautiful old one. I am a lucky man. Life makes sense, don't give to expect gifts, give from your heart, life will give you back plenty, sometimes from a different place, this is what makes it magic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a wrap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just a matter of writing the address and hoping it will make it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A month later I got a mail!
> It had arrived in Russia, here you see Alexey and his wonderful family with the lid.
> Some people do not believe in magic…
> For me this is kind of a evidence.
> Magic do exist, we just have to believe in it and I think I can speak for both Alexey and I, we do know it exist.
> 
> I send thanks and wonderful thoughts to you dear Alexey, thank you for believing in magic and in that way make my life better than fairytales, I have a big smile on my face and send my love to you and the family.
> 
> *Thank you,*
> Mads


When you give the gift of love, you reap the rewards many times over.

Thanks for helping us realize this, Mads.


----------



## ronniebo

mafe said:


> *Japanese, Russian, Danish teapot lid, life is a miracle.*
> 
> *Japanese, Russian, Danish teapot lid*
> life is a miracle
> 
> Some time back I got a unexpected mail from Russia, a man wrote me that his wife's teapot got a broken lid and that he would love if I could make her a new.
> 
> I don't know the man who wrote me, I don't know his wife, I have never been to Russia, in fact my grandfather was a soldier, in command of a cold war base in Denmark, to keep us protected against the danger from Russia, during the cold war years.
> 
> So yes nothing would make me more happy than to make this gesture of love, a gesture of love to not only a strangers wife but a man from a place that once was represented as the enemy. For me love is the answer, I truly believe that if we make room for love, war will be history, so in the memory of my grandfather and in my hope for peace on earth, I was more than happy to become a part of this adventure, this fairytale in real life.
> 
> So enough of the great words, back to reality MaFe, woodworking and joy.
> 
> I have to admit, my Russian and our friend Alexey Khasyanov 's Danish are not the best, so our communication were at a low level, but somehow it made it just better.
> At first I think that he wished me to make it in clay but I took the decision to make it in wood, I think MaFe is the wood guy and that my Japanese adventures in wood have made me close and affected to this.
> (I'm not sure if it was only my wish, but I think it came to a good point).
> 
> japaneserusdanelid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexey send me a few photos with measures or where I could guess some measures. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So lets get into the making.
> I was given some BANKIRAI wood from a friend and thought it would be lovely to pass some on as gift, so I ran it through the thicknesser, to get the desired starting point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then cut to square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transfer the measures as I hoped they were…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is I had no plan where I was going, just an idea that I would follow my heart and see where it went.
> So I just started out with a Japanese plane and chisel, to get into the mood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transferring measures and using a cutting gauge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this beautiful Japanese NANKIN-KANNA spoke shave, it has a antique hand forged blade and a new hand made body, so to use this made me get into the mood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing, no other spoke shave I have works this smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sole, with a nice tight mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had an idea of ripples of water, but honestly, I'm not the a carving man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rays of light in the water…
> Stop it MaFe san, you are not like that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So shaved it all of again.
> Gave it some linseed oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spoke shave also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found a good tobacco and a favorite pipe.
> Mixed paint and just drifted away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wood, branches, flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather string.
> This is my world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some coats of Shellack .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brand and I folded a bird for Alexey's kids if he have some…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now all I need is to pack it.
> Some shaves from the making.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to protect it and add that smell I truly love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh on the same day my friend Flemming gave me the caliper at the bottom as a present, brass a beautiful old one. I am a lucky man. Life makes sense, don't give to expect gifts, give from your heart, life will give you back plenty, sometimes from a different place, this is what makes it magic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a wrap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just a matter of writing the address and hoping it will make it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A month later I got a mail!
> It had arrived in Russia, here you see Alexey and his wonderful family with the lid.
> Some people do not believe in magic…
> For me this is kind of a evidence.
> Magic do exist, we just have to believe in it and I think I can speak for both Alexey and I, we do know it exist.
> 
> I send thanks and wonderful thoughts to you dear Alexey, thank you for believing in magic and in that way make my life better than fairytales, I have a big smile on my face and send my love to you and the family.
> 
> *Thank you,*
> Mads


Yes Mads--even more inspiration in so many different ways from you in Copenhagen.
Just by the way--Have you any idea what our old brass school compasses are worth on the antique market??
Well--on ebay anyway.
Maddening when I needed one and my old one was nowhere to be found,
Cheers from Hobart
Ron


----------



## exelectrician

mafe said:


> *Japanese, Russian, Danish teapot lid, life is a miracle.*
> 
> *Japanese, Russian, Danish teapot lid*
> life is a miracle
> 
> Some time back I got a unexpected mail from Russia, a man wrote me that his wife's teapot got a broken lid and that he would love if I could make her a new.
> 
> I don't know the man who wrote me, I don't know his wife, I have never been to Russia, in fact my grandfather was a soldier, in command of a cold war base in Denmark, to keep us protected against the danger from Russia, during the cold war years.
> 
> So yes nothing would make me more happy than to make this gesture of love, a gesture of love to not only a strangers wife but a man from a place that once was represented as the enemy. For me love is the answer, I truly believe that if we make room for love, war will be history, so in the memory of my grandfather and in my hope for peace on earth, I was more than happy to become a part of this adventure, this fairytale in real life.
> 
> So enough of the great words, back to reality MaFe, woodworking and joy.
> 
> I have to admit, my Russian and our friend Alexey Khasyanov 's Danish are not the best, so our communication were at a low level, but somehow it made it just better.
> At first I think that he wished me to make it in clay but I took the decision to make it in wood, I think MaFe is the wood guy and that my Japanese adventures in wood have made me close and affected to this.
> (I'm not sure if it was only my wish, but I think it came to a good point).
> 
> japaneserusdanelid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexey send me a few photos with measures or where I could guess some measures. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So lets get into the making.
> I was given some BANKIRAI wood from a friend and thought it would be lovely to pass some on as gift, so I ran it through the thicknesser, to get the desired starting point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then cut to square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transfer the measures as I hoped they were…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is I had no plan where I was going, just an idea that I would follow my heart and see where it went.
> So I just started out with a Japanese plane and chisel, to get into the mood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transferring measures and using a cutting gauge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this beautiful Japanese NANKIN-KANNA spoke shave, it has a antique hand forged blade and a new hand made body, so to use this made me get into the mood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing, no other spoke shave I have works this smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sole, with a nice tight mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had an idea of ripples of water, but honestly, I'm not the a carving man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rays of light in the water…
> Stop it MaFe san, you are not like that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So shaved it all of again.
> Gave it some linseed oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spoke shave also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found a good tobacco and a favorite pipe.
> Mixed paint and just drifted away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wood, branches, flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather string.
> This is my world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some coats of Shellack .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brand and I folded a bird for Alexey's kids if he have some…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now all I need is to pack it.
> Some shaves from the making.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to protect it and add that smell I truly love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh on the same day my friend Flemming gave me the caliper at the bottom as a present, brass a beautiful old one. I am a lucky man. Life makes sense, don't give to expect gifts, give from your heart, life will give you back plenty, sometimes from a different place, this is what makes it magic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a wrap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just a matter of writing the address and hoping it will make it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A month later I got a mail!
> It had arrived in Russia, here you see Alexey and his wonderful family with the lid.
> Some people do not believe in magic…
> For me this is kind of a evidence.
> Magic do exist, we just have to believe in it and I think I can speak for both Alexey and I, we do know it exist.
> 
> I send thanks and wonderful thoughts to you dear Alexey, thank you for believing in magic and in that way make my life better than fairytales, I have a big smile on my face and send my love to you and the family.
> 
> *Thank you,*
> Mads


It's better to give than receive….. The smiles in the last pic say it all.


----------



## balidoug

mafe said:


> *Japanese, Russian, Danish teapot lid, life is a miracle.*
> 
> *Japanese, Russian, Danish teapot lid*
> life is a miracle
> 
> Some time back I got a unexpected mail from Russia, a man wrote me that his wife's teapot got a broken lid and that he would love if I could make her a new.
> 
> I don't know the man who wrote me, I don't know his wife, I have never been to Russia, in fact my grandfather was a soldier, in command of a cold war base in Denmark, to keep us protected against the danger from Russia, during the cold war years.
> 
> So yes nothing would make me more happy than to make this gesture of love, a gesture of love to not only a strangers wife but a man from a place that once was represented as the enemy. For me love is the answer, I truly believe that if we make room for love, war will be history, so in the memory of my grandfather and in my hope for peace on earth, I was more than happy to become a part of this adventure, this fairytale in real life.
> 
> So enough of the great words, back to reality MaFe, woodworking and joy.
> 
> I have to admit, my Russian and our friend Alexey Khasyanov 's Danish are not the best, so our communication were at a low level, but somehow it made it just better.
> At first I think that he wished me to make it in clay but I took the decision to make it in wood, I think MaFe is the wood guy and that my Japanese adventures in wood have made me close and affected to this.
> (I'm not sure if it was only my wish, but I think it came to a good point).
> 
> japaneserusdanelid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexey send me a few photos with measures or where I could guess some measures. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So lets get into the making.
> I was given some BANKIRAI wood from a friend and thought it would be lovely to pass some on as gift, so I ran it through the thicknesser, to get the desired starting point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then cut to square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transfer the measures as I hoped they were…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is I had no plan where I was going, just an idea that I would follow my heart and see where it went.
> So I just started out with a Japanese plane and chisel, to get into the mood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transferring measures and using a cutting gauge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this beautiful Japanese NANKIN-KANNA spoke shave, it has a antique hand forged blade and a new hand made body, so to use this made me get into the mood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing, no other spoke shave I have works this smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sole, with a nice tight mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had an idea of ripples of water, but honestly, I'm not the a carving man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rays of light in the water…
> Stop it MaFe san, you are not like that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So shaved it all of again.
> Gave it some linseed oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spoke shave also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found a good tobacco and a favorite pipe.
> Mixed paint and just drifted away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wood, branches, flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather string.
> This is my world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some coats of Shellack .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brand and I folded a bird for Alexey's kids if he have some…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now all I need is to pack it.
> Some shaves from the making.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to protect it and add that smell I truly love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh on the same day my friend Flemming gave me the caliper at the bottom as a present, brass a beautiful old one. I am a lucky man. Life makes sense, don't give to expect gifts, give from your heart, life will give you back plenty, sometimes from a different place, this is what makes it magic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a wrap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just a matter of writing the address and hoping it will make it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A month later I got a mail!
> It had arrived in Russia, here you see Alexey and his wonderful family with the lid.
> Some people do not believe in magic…
> For me this is kind of a evidence.
> Magic do exist, we just have to believe in it and I think I can speak for both Alexey and I, we do know it exist.
> 
> I send thanks and wonderful thoughts to you dear Alexey, thank you for believing in magic and in that way make my life better than fairytales, I have a big smile on my face and send my love to you and the family.
> 
> *Thank you,*
> Mads


wonderful, delicate work. As always.


----------



## CFrye

mafe said:


> *Japanese, Russian, Danish teapot lid, life is a miracle.*
> 
> *Japanese, Russian, Danish teapot lid*
> life is a miracle
> 
> Some time back I got a unexpected mail from Russia, a man wrote me that his wife's teapot got a broken lid and that he would love if I could make her a new.
> 
> I don't know the man who wrote me, I don't know his wife, I have never been to Russia, in fact my grandfather was a soldier, in command of a cold war base in Denmark, to keep us protected against the danger from Russia, during the cold war years.
> 
> So yes nothing would make me more happy than to make this gesture of love, a gesture of love to not only a strangers wife but a man from a place that once was represented as the enemy. For me love is the answer, I truly believe that if we make room for love, war will be history, so in the memory of my grandfather and in my hope for peace on earth, I was more than happy to become a part of this adventure, this fairytale in real life.
> 
> So enough of the great words, back to reality MaFe, woodworking and joy.
> 
> I have to admit, my Russian and our friend Alexey Khasyanov 's Danish are not the best, so our communication were at a low level, but somehow it made it just better.
> At first I think that he wished me to make it in clay but I took the decision to make it in wood, I think MaFe is the wood guy and that my Japanese adventures in wood have made me close and affected to this.
> (I'm not sure if it was only my wish, but I think it came to a good point).
> 
> japaneserusdanelid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexey send me a few photos with measures or where I could guess some measures. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So lets get into the making.
> I was given some BANKIRAI wood from a friend and thought it would be lovely to pass some on as gift, so I ran it through the thicknesser, to get the desired starting point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then cut to square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transfer the measures as I hoped they were…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is I had no plan where I was going, just an idea that I would follow my heart and see where it went.
> So I just started out with a Japanese plane and chisel, to get into the mood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transferring measures and using a cutting gauge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this beautiful Japanese NANKIN-KANNA spoke shave, it has a antique hand forged blade and a new hand made body, so to use this made me get into the mood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing, no other spoke shave I have works this smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sole, with a nice tight mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had an idea of ripples of water, but honestly, I'm not the a carving man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rays of light in the water…
> Stop it MaFe san, you are not like that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So shaved it all of again.
> Gave it some linseed oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spoke shave also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found a good tobacco and a favorite pipe.
> Mixed paint and just drifted away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wood, branches, flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather string.
> This is my world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some coats of Shellack .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brand and I folded a bird for Alexey's kids if he have some…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now all I need is to pack it.
> Some shaves from the making.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to protect it and add that smell I truly love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh on the same day my friend Flemming gave me the caliper at the bottom as a present, brass a beautiful old one. I am a lucky man. Life makes sense, don't give to expect gifts, give from your heart, life will give you back plenty, sometimes from a different place, this is what makes it magic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a wrap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just a matter of writing the address and hoping it will make it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A month later I got a mail!
> It had arrived in Russia, here you see Alexey and his wonderful family with the lid.
> Some people do not believe in magic…
> For me this is kind of a evidence.
> Magic do exist, we just have to believe in it and I think I can speak for both Alexey and I, we do know it exist.
> 
> I send thanks and wonderful thoughts to you dear Alexey, thank you for believing in magic and in that way make my life better than fairytales, I have a big smile on my face and send my love to you and the family.
> 
> *Thank you,*
> Mads


Lovely lid and story, Mads. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Lenny

mafe said:


> *Japanese, Russian, Danish teapot lid, life is a miracle.*
> 
> *Japanese, Russian, Danish teapot lid*
> life is a miracle
> 
> Some time back I got a unexpected mail from Russia, a man wrote me that his wife's teapot got a broken lid and that he would love if I could make her a new.
> 
> I don't know the man who wrote me, I don't know his wife, I have never been to Russia, in fact my grandfather was a soldier, in command of a cold war base in Denmark, to keep us protected against the danger from Russia, during the cold war years.
> 
> So yes nothing would make me more happy than to make this gesture of love, a gesture of love to not only a strangers wife but a man from a place that once was represented as the enemy. For me love is the answer, I truly believe that if we make room for love, war will be history, so in the memory of my grandfather and in my hope for peace on earth, I was more than happy to become a part of this adventure, this fairytale in real life.
> 
> So enough of the great words, back to reality MaFe, woodworking and joy.
> 
> I have to admit, my Russian and our friend Alexey Khasyanov 's Danish are not the best, so our communication were at a low level, but somehow it made it just better.
> At first I think that he wished me to make it in clay but I took the decision to make it in wood, I think MaFe is the wood guy and that my Japanese adventures in wood have made me close and affected to this.
> (I'm not sure if it was only my wish, but I think it came to a good point).
> 
> japaneserusdanelid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexey send me a few photos with measures or where I could guess some measures. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So lets get into the making.
> I was given some BANKIRAI wood from a friend and thought it would be lovely to pass some on as gift, so I ran it through the thicknesser, to get the desired starting point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then cut to square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transfer the measures as I hoped they were…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is I had no plan where I was going, just an idea that I would follow my heart and see where it went.
> So I just started out with a Japanese plane and chisel, to get into the mood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transferring measures and using a cutting gauge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this beautiful Japanese NANKIN-KANNA spoke shave, it has a antique hand forged blade and a new hand made body, so to use this made me get into the mood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing, no other spoke shave I have works this smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sole, with a nice tight mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had an idea of ripples of water, but honestly, I'm not the a carving man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rays of light in the water…
> Stop it MaFe san, you are not like that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So shaved it all of again.
> Gave it some linseed oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spoke shave also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found a good tobacco and a favorite pipe.
> Mixed paint and just drifted away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wood, branches, flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather string.
> This is my world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some coats of Shellack .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brand and I folded a bird for Alexey's kids if he have some…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now all I need is to pack it.
> Some shaves from the making.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to protect it and add that smell I truly love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh on the same day my friend Flemming gave me the caliper at the bottom as a present, brass a beautiful old one. I am a lucky man. Life makes sense, don't give to expect gifts, give from your heart, life will give you back plenty, sometimes from a different place, this is what makes it magic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a wrap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just a matter of writing the address and hoping it will make it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A month later I got a mail!
> It had arrived in Russia, here you see Alexey and his wonderful family with the lid.
> Some people do not believe in magic…
> For me this is kind of a evidence.
> Magic do exist, we just have to believe in it and I think I can speak for both Alexey and I, we do know it exist.
> 
> I send thanks and wonderful thoughts to you dear Alexey, thank you for believing in magic and in that way make my life better than fairytales, I have a big smile on my face and send my love to you and the family.
> 
> *Thank you,*
> Mads


What a moving and inspirational story. It's refreshing to learn of people such as you Mads. Your story brought to mind the song "Lenigrad" by Billy Joel, about a friendship between an American and a Russian during the final years of the Cold War. I applaud your kindness as well as your woodworking.


----------



## stefang

mafe said:


> *Japanese, Russian, Danish teapot lid, life is a miracle.*
> 
> *Japanese, Russian, Danish teapot lid*
> life is a miracle
> 
> Some time back I got a unexpected mail from Russia, a man wrote me that his wife's teapot got a broken lid and that he would love if I could make her a new.
> 
> I don't know the man who wrote me, I don't know his wife, I have never been to Russia, in fact my grandfather was a soldier, in command of a cold war base in Denmark, to keep us protected against the danger from Russia, during the cold war years.
> 
> So yes nothing would make me more happy than to make this gesture of love, a gesture of love to not only a strangers wife but a man from a place that once was represented as the enemy. For me love is the answer, I truly believe that if we make room for love, war will be history, so in the memory of my grandfather and in my hope for peace on earth, I was more than happy to become a part of this adventure, this fairytale in real life.
> 
> So enough of the great words, back to reality MaFe, woodworking and joy.
> 
> I have to admit, my Russian and our friend Alexey Khasyanov 's Danish are not the best, so our communication were at a low level, but somehow it made it just better.
> At first I think that he wished me to make it in clay but I took the decision to make it in wood, I think MaFe is the wood guy and that my Japanese adventures in wood have made me close and affected to this.
> (I'm not sure if it was only my wish, but I think it came to a good point).
> 
> japaneserusdanelid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexey send me a few photos with measures or where I could guess some measures. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So lets get into the making.
> I was given some BANKIRAI wood from a friend and thought it would be lovely to pass some on as gift, so I ran it through the thicknesser, to get the desired starting point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then cut to square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transfer the measures as I hoped they were…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is I had no plan where I was going, just an idea that I would follow my heart and see where it went.
> So I just started out with a Japanese plane and chisel, to get into the mood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transferring measures and using a cutting gauge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this beautiful Japanese NANKIN-KANNA spoke shave, it has a antique hand forged blade and a new hand made body, so to use this made me get into the mood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing, no other spoke shave I have works this smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sole, with a nice tight mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had an idea of ripples of water, but honestly, I'm not the a carving man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rays of light in the water…
> Stop it MaFe san, you are not like that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So shaved it all of again.
> Gave it some linseed oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spoke shave also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found a good tobacco and a favorite pipe.
> Mixed paint and just drifted away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wood, branches, flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather string.
> This is my world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some coats of Shellack .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brand and I folded a bird for Alexey's kids if he have some…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now all I need is to pack it.
> Some shaves from the making.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to protect it and add that smell I truly love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh on the same day my friend Flemming gave me the caliper at the bottom as a present, brass a beautiful old one. I am a lucky man. Life makes sense, don't give to expect gifts, give from your heart, life will give you back plenty, sometimes from a different place, this is what makes it magic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a wrap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just a matter of writing the address and hoping it will make it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A month later I got a mail!
> It had arrived in Russia, here you see Alexey and his wonderful family with the lid.
> Some people do not believe in magic…
> For me this is kind of a evidence.
> Magic do exist, we just have to believe in it and I think I can speak for both Alexey and I, we do know it exist.
> 
> I send thanks and wonderful thoughts to you dear Alexey, thank you for believing in magic and in that way make my life better than fairytales, I have a big smile on my face and send my love to you and the family.
> 
> *Thank you,*
> Mads


Very nicely done Mads. Wouldn't it be wonderful if all the worlds leaders were woodworkers? They might get along as well as we do irrespective of which country they live in. At least we (you in this case) are setting a better example.


----------



## Kentuk55

mafe said:


> *Japanese, Russian, Danish teapot lid, life is a miracle.*
> 
> *Japanese, Russian, Danish teapot lid*
> life is a miracle
> 
> Some time back I got a unexpected mail from Russia, a man wrote me that his wife's teapot got a broken lid and that he would love if I could make her a new.
> 
> I don't know the man who wrote me, I don't know his wife, I have never been to Russia, in fact my grandfather was a soldier, in command of a cold war base in Denmark, to keep us protected against the danger from Russia, during the cold war years.
> 
> So yes nothing would make me more happy than to make this gesture of love, a gesture of love to not only a strangers wife but a man from a place that once was represented as the enemy. For me love is the answer, I truly believe that if we make room for love, war will be history, so in the memory of my grandfather and in my hope for peace on earth, I was more than happy to become a part of this adventure, this fairytale in real life.
> 
> So enough of the great words, back to reality MaFe, woodworking and joy.
> 
> I have to admit, my Russian and our friend Alexey Khasyanov 's Danish are not the best, so our communication were at a low level, but somehow it made it just better.
> At first I think that he wished me to make it in clay but I took the decision to make it in wood, I think MaFe is the wood guy and that my Japanese adventures in wood have made me close and affected to this.
> (I'm not sure if it was only my wish, but I think it came to a good point).
> 
> japaneserusdanelid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexey send me a few photos with measures or where I could guess some measures. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So lets get into the making.
> I was given some BANKIRAI wood from a friend and thought it would be lovely to pass some on as gift, so I ran it through the thicknesser, to get the desired starting point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then cut to square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transfer the measures as I hoped they were…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is I had no plan where I was going, just an idea that I would follow my heart and see where it went.
> So I just started out with a Japanese plane and chisel, to get into the mood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transferring measures and using a cutting gauge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this beautiful Japanese NANKIN-KANNA spoke shave, it has a antique hand forged blade and a new hand made body, so to use this made me get into the mood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing, no other spoke shave I have works this smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sole, with a nice tight mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had an idea of ripples of water, but honestly, I'm not the a carving man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rays of light in the water…
> Stop it MaFe san, you are not like that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So shaved it all of again.
> Gave it some linseed oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spoke shave also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found a good tobacco and a favorite pipe.
> Mixed paint and just drifted away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wood, branches, flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather string.
> This is my world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some coats of Shellack .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brand and I folded a bird for Alexey's kids if he have some…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now all I need is to pack it.
> Some shaves from the making.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to protect it and add that smell I truly love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh on the same day my friend Flemming gave me the caliper at the bottom as a present, brass a beautiful old one. I am a lucky man. Life makes sense, don't give to expect gifts, give from your heart, life will give you back plenty, sometimes from a different place, this is what makes it magic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a wrap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just a matter of writing the address and hoping it will make it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A month later I got a mail!
> It had arrived in Russia, here you see Alexey and his wonderful family with the lid.
> Some people do not believe in magic…
> For me this is kind of a evidence.
> Magic do exist, we just have to believe in it and I think I can speak for both Alexey and I, we do know it exist.
> 
> I send thanks and wonderful thoughts to you dear Alexey, thank you for believing in magic and in that way make my life better than fairytales, I have a big smile on my face and send my love to you and the family.
> 
> *Thank you,*
> Mads


You're a man w/many gr8 stories Mads. Very well done


----------



## changeoffocus

mafe said:


> *Japanese, Russian, Danish teapot lid, life is a miracle.*
> 
> *Japanese, Russian, Danish teapot lid*
> life is a miracle
> 
> Some time back I got a unexpected mail from Russia, a man wrote me that his wife's teapot got a broken lid and that he would love if I could make her a new.
> 
> I don't know the man who wrote me, I don't know his wife, I have never been to Russia, in fact my grandfather was a soldier, in command of a cold war base in Denmark, to keep us protected against the danger from Russia, during the cold war years.
> 
> So yes nothing would make me more happy than to make this gesture of love, a gesture of love to not only a strangers wife but a man from a place that once was represented as the enemy. For me love is the answer, I truly believe that if we make room for love, war will be history, so in the memory of my grandfather and in my hope for peace on earth, I was more than happy to become a part of this adventure, this fairytale in real life.
> 
> So enough of the great words, back to reality MaFe, woodworking and joy.
> 
> I have to admit, my Russian and our friend Alexey Khasyanov 's Danish are not the best, so our communication were at a low level, but somehow it made it just better.
> At first I think that he wished me to make it in clay but I took the decision to make it in wood, I think MaFe is the wood guy and that my Japanese adventures in wood have made me close and affected to this.
> (I'm not sure if it was only my wish, but I think it came to a good point).
> 
> japaneserusdanelid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexey send me a few photos with measures or where I could guess some measures. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So lets get into the making.
> I was given some BANKIRAI wood from a friend and thought it would be lovely to pass some on as gift, so I ran it through the thicknesser, to get the desired starting point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then cut to square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transfer the measures as I hoped they were…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is I had no plan where I was going, just an idea that I would follow my heart and see where it went.
> So I just started out with a Japanese plane and chisel, to get into the mood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transferring measures and using a cutting gauge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this beautiful Japanese NANKIN-KANNA spoke shave, it has a antique hand forged blade and a new hand made body, so to use this made me get into the mood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing, no other spoke shave I have works this smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sole, with a nice tight mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had an idea of ripples of water, but honestly, I'm not the a carving man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rays of light in the water…
> Stop it MaFe san, you are not like that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So shaved it all of again.
> Gave it some linseed oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spoke shave also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found a good tobacco and a favorite pipe.
> Mixed paint and just drifted away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wood, branches, flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather string.
> This is my world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some coats of Shellack .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brand and I folded a bird for Alexey's kids if he have some…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now all I need is to pack it.
> Some shaves from the making.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to protect it and add that smell I truly love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh on the same day my friend Flemming gave me the caliper at the bottom as a present, brass a beautiful old one. I am a lucky man. Life makes sense, don't give to expect gifts, give from your heart, life will give you back plenty, sometimes from a different place, this is what makes it magic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a wrap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just a matter of writing the address and hoping it will make it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A month later I got a mail!
> It had arrived in Russia, here you see Alexey and his wonderful family with the lid.
> Some people do not believe in magic…
> For me this is kind of a evidence.
> Magic do exist, we just have to believe in it and I think I can speak for both Alexey and I, we do know it exist.
> 
> I send thanks and wonderful thoughts to you dear Alexey, thank you for believing in magic and in that way make my life better than fairytales, I have a big smile on my face and send my love to you and the family.
> 
> *Thank you,*
> Mads


Comfortable story, detailed pictures to stare at and a lesson in international diplomacy in it's purest form. 
Classic Mafe, thank you for the post.


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Japanese, Russian, Danish teapot lid, life is a miracle.*
> 
> *Japanese, Russian, Danish teapot lid*
> life is a miracle
> 
> Some time back I got a unexpected mail from Russia, a man wrote me that his wife's teapot got a broken lid and that he would love if I could make her a new.
> 
> I don't know the man who wrote me, I don't know his wife, I have never been to Russia, in fact my grandfather was a soldier, in command of a cold war base in Denmark, to keep us protected against the danger from Russia, during the cold war years.
> 
> So yes nothing would make me more happy than to make this gesture of love, a gesture of love to not only a strangers wife but a man from a place that once was represented as the enemy. For me love is the answer, I truly believe that if we make room for love, war will be history, so in the memory of my grandfather and in my hope for peace on earth, I was more than happy to become a part of this adventure, this fairytale in real life.
> 
> So enough of the great words, back to reality MaFe, woodworking and joy.
> 
> I have to admit, my Russian and our friend Alexey Khasyanov 's Danish are not the best, so our communication were at a low level, but somehow it made it just better.
> At first I think that he wished me to make it in clay but I took the decision to make it in wood, I think MaFe is the wood guy and that my Japanese adventures in wood have made me close and affected to this.
> (I'm not sure if it was only my wish, but I think it came to a good point).
> 
> japaneserusdanelid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexey send me a few photos with measures or where I could guess some measures. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So lets get into the making.
> I was given some BANKIRAI wood from a friend and thought it would be lovely to pass some on as gift, so I ran it through the thicknesser, to get the desired starting point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then cut to square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transfer the measures as I hoped they were…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is I had no plan where I was going, just an idea that I would follow my heart and see where it went.
> So I just started out with a Japanese plane and chisel, to get into the mood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transferring measures and using a cutting gauge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this beautiful Japanese NANKIN-KANNA spoke shave, it has a antique hand forged blade and a new hand made body, so to use this made me get into the mood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing, no other spoke shave I have works this smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sole, with a nice tight mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had an idea of ripples of water, but honestly, I'm not the a carving man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rays of light in the water…
> Stop it MaFe san, you are not like that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So shaved it all of again.
> Gave it some linseed oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spoke shave also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found a good tobacco and a favorite pipe.
> Mixed paint and just drifted away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wood, branches, flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather string.
> This is my world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some coats of Shellack .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brand and I folded a bird for Alexey's kids if he have some…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now all I need is to pack it.
> Some shaves from the making.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to protect it and add that smell I truly love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh on the same day my friend Flemming gave me the caliper at the bottom as a present, brass a beautiful old one. I am a lucky man. Life makes sense, don't give to expect gifts, give from your heart, life will give you back plenty, sometimes from a different place, this is what makes it magic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a wrap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just a matter of writing the address and hoping it will make it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A month later I got a mail!
> It had arrived in Russia, here you see Alexey and his wonderful family with the lid.
> Some people do not believe in magic…
> For me this is kind of a evidence.
> Magic do exist, we just have to believe in it and I think I can speak for both Alexey and I, we do know it exist.
> 
> I send thanks and wonderful thoughts to you dear Alexey, thank you for believing in magic and in that way make my life better than fairytales, I have a big smile on my face and send my love to you and the family.
> 
> *Thank you,*
> Mads


Hi there,
Yes I feel lucky in so many ways, extra lucky when reading all your kind words and thoughts, thank you. 
I'm in the middle of a moving here in Copenhagen, trying to keep focused and still live a little.
Soon my daughter and I will be in the new home and life will get back to a rhythm, this will also mean time for woodworking again, all projects here are like in a time capsule, smiles.
Yet in the middle of chaos, things like this happens, the little miracles that gives meaning to the madness called life, the wonderful madness called life.
Now back to filling boxes and fixing things.
Thank you all and especially to Alexey for making this story happen.
Best of my thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Truefire

mafe said:


> *Japanese, Russian, Danish teapot lid, life is a miracle.*
> 
> *Japanese, Russian, Danish teapot lid*
> life is a miracle
> 
> Some time back I got a unexpected mail from Russia, a man wrote me that his wife's teapot got a broken lid and that he would love if I could make her a new.
> 
> I don't know the man who wrote me, I don't know his wife, I have never been to Russia, in fact my grandfather was a soldier, in command of a cold war base in Denmark, to keep us protected against the danger from Russia, during the cold war years.
> 
> So yes nothing would make me more happy than to make this gesture of love, a gesture of love to not only a strangers wife but a man from a place that once was represented as the enemy. For me love is the answer, I truly believe that if we make room for love, war will be history, so in the memory of my grandfather and in my hope for peace on earth, I was more than happy to become a part of this adventure, this fairytale in real life.
> 
> So enough of the great words, back to reality MaFe, woodworking and joy.
> 
> I have to admit, my Russian and our friend Alexey Khasyanov 's Danish are not the best, so our communication were at a low level, but somehow it made it just better.
> At first I think that he wished me to make it in clay but I took the decision to make it in wood, I think MaFe is the wood guy and that my Japanese adventures in wood have made me close and affected to this.
> (I'm not sure if it was only my wish, but I think it came to a good point).
> 
> japaneserusdanelid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexey send me a few photos with measures or where I could guess some measures. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So lets get into the making.
> I was given some BANKIRAI wood from a friend and thought it would be lovely to pass some on as gift, so I ran it through the thicknesser, to get the desired starting point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then cut to square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transfer the measures as I hoped they were…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is I had no plan where I was going, just an idea that I would follow my heart and see where it went.
> So I just started out with a Japanese plane and chisel, to get into the mood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transferring measures and using a cutting gauge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this beautiful Japanese NANKIN-KANNA spoke shave, it has a antique hand forged blade and a new hand made body, so to use this made me get into the mood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing, no other spoke shave I have works this smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sole, with a nice tight mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had an idea of ripples of water, but honestly, I'm not the a carving man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rays of light in the water…
> Stop it MaFe san, you are not like that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So shaved it all of again.
> Gave it some linseed oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spoke shave also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found a good tobacco and a favorite pipe.
> Mixed paint and just drifted away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wood, branches, flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather string.
> This is my world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some coats of Shellack .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brand and I folded a bird for Alexey's kids if he have some…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now all I need is to pack it.
> Some shaves from the making.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to protect it and add that smell I truly love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh on the same day my friend Flemming gave me the caliper at the bottom as a present, brass a beautiful old one. I am a lucky man. Life makes sense, don't give to expect gifts, give from your heart, life will give you back plenty, sometimes from a different place, this is what makes it magic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a wrap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just a matter of writing the address and hoping it will make it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A month later I got a mail!
> It had arrived in Russia, here you see Alexey and his wonderful family with the lid.
> Some people do not believe in magic…
> For me this is kind of a evidence.
> Magic do exist, we just have to believe in it and I think I can speak for both Alexey and I, we do know it exist.
> 
> I send thanks and wonderful thoughts to you dear Alexey, thank you for believing in magic and in that way make my life better than fairytales, I have a big smile on my face and send my love to you and the family.
> 
> *Thank you,*
> Mads


Wow, what a story….simplistic profoundness. An outstanding gesture of love indeed. Shared the story with my wife by reading it aloud. She loved it Mafe, heralding, "It is so true, if we all truly loved like we are supposed to, there would be no wars."

Really nice job on the lid. I really like the Japanese influence- 'Cherry blossoms', I'm certain that owner loved it.

By the way, I really like your plane that is pictured and that spoke shave you used…Now that's a nice spokeshave.


----------



## MLWilson

mafe said:


> *Japanese, Russian, Danish teapot lid, life is a miracle.*
> 
> *Japanese, Russian, Danish teapot lid*
> life is a miracle
> 
> Some time back I got a unexpected mail from Russia, a man wrote me that his wife's teapot got a broken lid and that he would love if I could make her a new.
> 
> I don't know the man who wrote me, I don't know his wife, I have never been to Russia, in fact my grandfather was a soldier, in command of a cold war base in Denmark, to keep us protected against the danger from Russia, during the cold war years.
> 
> So yes nothing would make me more happy than to make this gesture of love, a gesture of love to not only a strangers wife but a man from a place that once was represented as the enemy. For me love is the answer, I truly believe that if we make room for love, war will be history, so in the memory of my grandfather and in my hope for peace on earth, I was more than happy to become a part of this adventure, this fairytale in real life.
> 
> So enough of the great words, back to reality MaFe, woodworking and joy.
> 
> I have to admit, my Russian and our friend Alexey Khasyanov 's Danish are not the best, so our communication were at a low level, but somehow it made it just better.
> At first I think that he wished me to make it in clay but I took the decision to make it in wood, I think MaFe is the wood guy and that my Japanese adventures in wood have made me close and affected to this.
> (I'm not sure if it was only my wish, but I think it came to a good point).
> 
> japaneserusdanelid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexey send me a few photos with measures or where I could guess some measures. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So lets get into the making.
> I was given some BANKIRAI wood from a friend and thought it would be lovely to pass some on as gift, so I ran it through the thicknesser, to get the desired starting point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then cut to square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transfer the measures as I hoped they were…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is I had no plan where I was going, just an idea that I would follow my heart and see where it went.
> So I just started out with a Japanese plane and chisel, to get into the mood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transferring measures and using a cutting gauge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this beautiful Japanese NANKIN-KANNA spoke shave, it has a antique hand forged blade and a new hand made body, so to use this made me get into the mood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing, no other spoke shave I have works this smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sole, with a nice tight mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had an idea of ripples of water, but honestly, I'm not the a carving man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rays of light in the water…
> Stop it MaFe san, you are not like that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So shaved it all of again.
> Gave it some linseed oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spoke shave also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found a good tobacco and a favorite pipe.
> Mixed paint and just drifted away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wood, branches, flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather string.
> This is my world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some coats of Shellack .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brand and I folded a bird for Alexey's kids if he have some…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now all I need is to pack it.
> Some shaves from the making.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to protect it and add that smell I truly love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh on the same day my friend Flemming gave me the caliper at the bottom as a present, brass a beautiful old one. I am a lucky man. Life makes sense, don't give to expect gifts, give from your heart, life will give you back plenty, sometimes from a different place, this is what makes it magic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a wrap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just a matter of writing the address and hoping it will make it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A month later I got a mail!
> It had arrived in Russia, here you see Alexey and his wonderful family with the lid.
> Some people do not believe in magic…
> For me this is kind of a evidence.
> Magic do exist, we just have to believe in it and I think I can speak for both Alexey and I, we do know it exist.
> 
> I send thanks and wonderful thoughts to you dear Alexey, thank you for believing in magic and in that way make my life better than fairytales, I have a big smile on my face and send my love to you and the family.
> 
> *Thank you,*
> Mads


I'm moved beyond words.


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Japanese, Russian, Danish teapot lid, life is a miracle.*
> 
> *Japanese, Russian, Danish teapot lid*
> life is a miracle
> 
> Some time back I got a unexpected mail from Russia, a man wrote me that his wife's teapot got a broken lid and that he would love if I could make her a new.
> 
> I don't know the man who wrote me, I don't know his wife, I have never been to Russia, in fact my grandfather was a soldier, in command of a cold war base in Denmark, to keep us protected against the danger from Russia, during the cold war years.
> 
> So yes nothing would make me more happy than to make this gesture of love, a gesture of love to not only a strangers wife but a man from a place that once was represented as the enemy. For me love is the answer, I truly believe that if we make room for love, war will be history, so in the memory of my grandfather and in my hope for peace on earth, I was more than happy to become a part of this adventure, this fairytale in real life.
> 
> So enough of the great words, back to reality MaFe, woodworking and joy.
> 
> I have to admit, my Russian and our friend Alexey Khasyanov 's Danish are not the best, so our communication were at a low level, but somehow it made it just better.
> At first I think that he wished me to make it in clay but I took the decision to make it in wood, I think MaFe is the wood guy and that my Japanese adventures in wood have made me close and affected to this.
> (I'm not sure if it was only my wish, but I think it came to a good point).
> 
> japaneserusdanelid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexey send me a few photos with measures or where I could guess some measures. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So lets get into the making.
> I was given some BANKIRAI wood from a friend and thought it would be lovely to pass some on as gift, so I ran it through the thicknesser, to get the desired starting point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then cut to square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transfer the measures as I hoped they were…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is I had no plan where I was going, just an idea that I would follow my heart and see where it went.
> So I just started out with a Japanese plane and chisel, to get into the mood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transferring measures and using a cutting gauge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this beautiful Japanese NANKIN-KANNA spoke shave, it has a antique hand forged blade and a new hand made body, so to use this made me get into the mood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing, no other spoke shave I have works this smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sole, with a nice tight mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had an idea of ripples of water, but honestly, I'm not the a carving man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rays of light in the water…
> Stop it MaFe san, you are not like that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So shaved it all of again.
> Gave it some linseed oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spoke shave also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found a good tobacco and a favorite pipe.
> Mixed paint and just drifted away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wood, branches, flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather string.
> This is my world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some coats of Shellack .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brand and I folded a bird for Alexey's kids if he have some…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now all I need is to pack it.
> Some shaves from the making.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to protect it and add that smell I truly love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh on the same day my friend Flemming gave me the caliper at the bottom as a present, brass a beautiful old one. I am a lucky man. Life makes sense, don't give to expect gifts, give from your heart, life will give you back plenty, sometimes from a different place, this is what makes it magic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a wrap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just a matter of writing the address and hoping it will make it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A month later I got a mail!
> It had arrived in Russia, here you see Alexey and his wonderful family with the lid.
> Some people do not believe in magic…
> For me this is kind of a evidence.
> Magic do exist, we just have to believe in it and I think I can speak for both Alexey and I, we do know it exist.
> 
> I send thanks and wonderful thoughts to you dear Alexey, thank you for believing in magic and in that way make my life better than fairytales, I have a big smile on my face and send my love to you and the family.
> 
> *Thank you,*
> Mads


I have a big smile here.
Thanks. ;-)
Chris, that really is one wonderful spoke shave, I was exited to see how the Japanese version works and I must say it works wonders.


----------



## mafe

*Memories of summer birthday and a few gifts that still make me smile*

*Memories of summer birthday*
and a few gifts that still make me smile









This summer in the end of June I held my birthday at the workshop.
As you can see I was spoiled by some of the guests.









One of the guests were my friend Flemming, he is the reason I have a collection of pocket knifes now, yes it's true he gave me so many during the last couple of years that I became a collector without even knowing it. ;-)
This day was no different, Flemming brought several knifes and a bottle of Jack. 
Since it was a party day I got two with wine openers, a newer on top and the most wonderful old one under, this old knife has become one of my favorites, it has a history in the worn wood and wonderful old carbon steel.
They are both German, the old one Soligen, yes a Swiss knife are more practical stainless steel and all that jazz, plastic handle that need no care… but charm and life… naaaaaa, so yes I feel lucky again.









I also got a couple of vintage Mora sløjd knifes, think these are old school versions, so I might have used one of them as a boy in sjøjd class. These are basic Scandinavian tools made in Sweeden, they have always been good at this and had the recourses to produce tools when the industrial revolution set in.
I might re-handle one of them one day, but for now I use them as they are, they can become wonderful sharp and hold a good edge.









Ty our LJ friend also came by to congrat me, he brought me this beautiful centerfinder he had made.









As with everything Thy does it was crisp and beautiful in the smallest details.
This one is now hanging on my shop wall and makes me smile so often.









Wonderful wood, wonderful finish.









Ohhh yes he also brought me his own homemade oak tree dye, this I will look forward to try when I have the right project.









Will just share one more special knife with you.
Bone handle.









Svane kniv means swan knife.
Special made for the Danish marked.

So yes I am a happy monkey here in Copenhagen, feeling spoiled, are spoiled and love it thank you.

*Thank you,*
Mads


----------



## Kentuk55

mafe said:


> *Memories of summer birthday and a few gifts that still make me smile*
> 
> *Memories of summer birthday*
> and a few gifts that still make me smile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This summer in the end of June I held my birthday at the workshop.
> As you can see I was spoiled by some of the guests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the guests were my friend Flemming, he is the reason I have a collection of pocket knifes now, yes it's true he gave me so many during the last couple of years that I became a collector without even knowing it. ;-)
> This day was no different, Flemming brought several knifes and a bottle of Jack.
> Since it was a party day I got two with wine openers, a newer on top and the most wonderful old one under, this old knife has become one of my favorites, it has a history in the worn wood and wonderful old carbon steel.
> They are both German, the old one Soligen, yes a Swiss knife are more practical stainless steel and all that jazz, plastic handle that need no care… but charm and life… naaaaaa, so yes I feel lucky again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a couple of vintage Mora sløjd knifes, think these are old school versions, so I might have used one of them as a boy in sjøjd class. These are basic Scandinavian tools made in Sweeden, they have always been good at this and had the recourses to produce tools when the industrial revolution set in.
> I might re-handle one of them one day, but for now I use them as they are, they can become wonderful sharp and hold a good edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ty our LJ friend also came by to congrat me, he brought me this beautiful centerfinder he had made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with everything Thy does it was crisp and beautiful in the smallest details.
> This one is now hanging on my shop wall and makes me smile so often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful wood, wonderful finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes he also brought me his own homemade oak tree dye, this I will look forward to try when I have the right project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will just share one more special knife with you.
> Bone handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Svane kniv means swan knife.
> Special made for the Danish marked.
> 
> So yes I am a happy monkey here in Copenhagen, feeling spoiled, are spoiled and love it thank you.
> 
> *Thank you,*
> Mads


Very nice momentos and memories


----------



## doubleDD

mafe said:


> *Memories of summer birthday and a few gifts that still make me smile*
> 
> *Memories of summer birthday*
> and a few gifts that still make me smile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This summer in the end of June I held my birthday at the workshop.
> As you can see I was spoiled by some of the guests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the guests were my friend Flemming, he is the reason I have a collection of pocket knifes now, yes it's true he gave me so many during the last couple of years that I became a collector without even knowing it. ;-)
> This day was no different, Flemming brought several knifes and a bottle of Jack.
> Since it was a party day I got two with wine openers, a newer on top and the most wonderful old one under, this old knife has become one of my favorites, it has a history in the worn wood and wonderful old carbon steel.
> They are both German, the old one Soligen, yes a Swiss knife are more practical stainless steel and all that jazz, plastic handle that need no care… but charm and life… naaaaaa, so yes I feel lucky again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a couple of vintage Mora sløjd knifes, think these are old school versions, so I might have used one of them as a boy in sjøjd class. These are basic Scandinavian tools made in Sweeden, they have always been good at this and had the recourses to produce tools when the industrial revolution set in.
> I might re-handle one of them one day, but for now I use them as they are, they can become wonderful sharp and hold a good edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ty our LJ friend also came by to congrat me, he brought me this beautiful centerfinder he had made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with everything Thy does it was crisp and beautiful in the smallest details.
> This one is now hanging on my shop wall and makes me smile so often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful wood, wonderful finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes he also brought me his own homemade oak tree dye, this I will look forward to try when I have the right project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will just share one more special knife with you.
> Bone handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Svane kniv means swan knife.
> Special made for the Danish marked.
> 
> So yes I am a happy monkey here in Copenhagen, feeling spoiled, are spoiled and love it thank you.
> 
> *Thank you,*
> Mads


Happy Birthday Mads. You have some good friends that bring you nice stuff. Don't celebrate more than 3 days. It starts to get rough.


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Memories of summer birthday and a few gifts that still make me smile*
> 
> *Memories of summer birthday*
> and a few gifts that still make me smile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This summer in the end of June I held my birthday at the workshop.
> As you can see I was spoiled by some of the guests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the guests were my friend Flemming, he is the reason I have a collection of pocket knifes now, yes it's true he gave me so many during the last couple of years that I became a collector without even knowing it. ;-)
> This day was no different, Flemming brought several knifes and a bottle of Jack.
> Since it was a party day I got two with wine openers, a newer on top and the most wonderful old one under, this old knife has become one of my favorites, it has a history in the worn wood and wonderful old carbon steel.
> They are both German, the old one Soligen, yes a Swiss knife are more practical stainless steel and all that jazz, plastic handle that need no care… but charm and life… naaaaaa, so yes I feel lucky again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a couple of vintage Mora sløjd knifes, think these are old school versions, so I might have used one of them as a boy in sjøjd class. These are basic Scandinavian tools made in Sweeden, they have always been good at this and had the recourses to produce tools when the industrial revolution set in.
> I might re-handle one of them one day, but for now I use them as they are, they can become wonderful sharp and hold a good edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ty our LJ friend also came by to congrat me, he brought me this beautiful centerfinder he had made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with everything Thy does it was crisp and beautiful in the smallest details.
> This one is now hanging on my shop wall and makes me smile so often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful wood, wonderful finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes he also brought me his own homemade oak tree dye, this I will look forward to try when I have the right project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will just share one more special knife with you.
> Bone handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Svane kniv means swan knife.
> Special made for the Danish marked.
> 
> So yes I am a happy monkey here in Copenhagen, feeling spoiled, are spoiled and love it thank you.
> 
> *Thank you,*
> Mads











A few of the wonderful knifes Flemming have spoiled me with.
Yes I am lucky. ;-)


----------



## peteg

mafe said:


> *Memories of summer birthday and a few gifts that still make me smile*
> 
> *Memories of summer birthday*
> and a few gifts that still make me smile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This summer in the end of June I held my birthday at the workshop.
> As you can see I was spoiled by some of the guests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the guests were my friend Flemming, he is the reason I have a collection of pocket knifes now, yes it's true he gave me so many during the last couple of years that I became a collector without even knowing it. ;-)
> This day was no different, Flemming brought several knifes and a bottle of Jack.
> Since it was a party day I got two with wine openers, a newer on top and the most wonderful old one under, this old knife has become one of my favorites, it has a history in the worn wood and wonderful old carbon steel.
> They are both German, the old one Soligen, yes a Swiss knife are more practical stainless steel and all that jazz, plastic handle that need no care… but charm and life… naaaaaa, so yes I feel lucky again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a couple of vintage Mora sløjd knifes, think these are old school versions, so I might have used one of them as a boy in sjøjd class. These are basic Scandinavian tools made in Sweeden, they have always been good at this and had the recourses to produce tools when the industrial revolution set in.
> I might re-handle one of them one day, but for now I use them as they are, they can become wonderful sharp and hold a good edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ty our LJ friend also came by to congrat me, he brought me this beautiful centerfinder he had made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with everything Thy does it was crisp and beautiful in the smallest details.
> This one is now hanging on my shop wall and makes me smile so often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful wood, wonderful finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes he also brought me his own homemade oak tree dye, this I will look forward to try when I have the right project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will just share one more special knife with you.
> Bone handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Svane kniv means swan knife.
> Special made for the Danish marked.
> 
> So yes I am a happy monkey here in Copenhagen, feeling spoiled, are spoiled and love it thank you.
> 
> *Thank you,*
> Mads


nice people mads have nice friends 
Hope you had a great day my friend & threw the top for the JD & shared with all present
cheers
Pete


----------



## lew

mafe said:


> *Memories of summer birthday and a few gifts that still make me smile*
> 
> *Memories of summer birthday*
> and a few gifts that still make me smile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This summer in the end of June I held my birthday at the workshop.
> As you can see I was spoiled by some of the guests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the guests were my friend Flemming, he is the reason I have a collection of pocket knifes now, yes it's true he gave me so many during the last couple of years that I became a collector without even knowing it. ;-)
> This day was no different, Flemming brought several knifes and a bottle of Jack.
> Since it was a party day I got two with wine openers, a newer on top and the most wonderful old one under, this old knife has become one of my favorites, it has a history in the worn wood and wonderful old carbon steel.
> They are both German, the old one Soligen, yes a Swiss knife are more practical stainless steel and all that jazz, plastic handle that need no care… but charm and life… naaaaaa, so yes I feel lucky again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a couple of vintage Mora sløjd knifes, think these are old school versions, so I might have used one of them as a boy in sjøjd class. These are basic Scandinavian tools made in Sweeden, they have always been good at this and had the recourses to produce tools when the industrial revolution set in.
> I might re-handle one of them one day, but for now I use them as they are, they can become wonderful sharp and hold a good edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ty our LJ friend also came by to congrat me, he brought me this beautiful centerfinder he had made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with everything Thy does it was crisp and beautiful in the smallest details.
> This one is now hanging on my shop wall and makes me smile so often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful wood, wonderful finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes he also brought me his own homemade oak tree dye, this I will look forward to try when I have the right project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will just share one more special knife with you.
> Bone handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Svane kniv means swan knife.
> Special made for the Danish marked.
> 
> So yes I am a happy monkey here in Copenhagen, feeling spoiled, are spoiled and love it thank you.
> 
> *Thank you,*
> Mads


Wonderful memories of a wonderful time.


----------



## phtaylor36

mafe said:


> *Memories of summer birthday and a few gifts that still make me smile*
> 
> *Memories of summer birthday*
> and a few gifts that still make me smile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This summer in the end of June I held my birthday at the workshop.
> As you can see I was spoiled by some of the guests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the guests were my friend Flemming, he is the reason I have a collection of pocket knifes now, yes it's true he gave me so many during the last couple of years that I became a collector without even knowing it. ;-)
> This day was no different, Flemming brought several knifes and a bottle of Jack.
> Since it was a party day I got two with wine openers, a newer on top and the most wonderful old one under, this old knife has become one of my favorites, it has a history in the worn wood and wonderful old carbon steel.
> They are both German, the old one Soligen, yes a Swiss knife are more practical stainless steel and all that jazz, plastic handle that need no care… but charm and life… naaaaaa, so yes I feel lucky again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a couple of vintage Mora sløjd knifes, think these are old school versions, so I might have used one of them as a boy in sjøjd class. These are basic Scandinavian tools made in Sweeden, they have always been good at this and had the recourses to produce tools when the industrial revolution set in.
> I might re-handle one of them one day, but for now I use them as they are, they can become wonderful sharp and hold a good edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ty our LJ friend also came by to congrat me, he brought me this beautiful centerfinder he had made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with everything Thy does it was crisp and beautiful in the smallest details.
> This one is now hanging on my shop wall and makes me smile so often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful wood, wonderful finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes he also brought me his own homemade oak tree dye, this I will look forward to try when I have the right project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will just share one more special knife with you.
> Bone handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Svane kniv means swan knife.
> Special made for the Danish marked.
> 
> So yes I am a happy monkey here in Copenhagen, feeling spoiled, are spoiled and love it thank you.
> 
> *Thank you,*
> Mads


Good times. Hope you are well


----------



## MLWilson

mafe said:


> *Memories of summer birthday and a few gifts that still make me smile*
> 
> *Memories of summer birthday*
> and a few gifts that still make me smile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This summer in the end of June I held my birthday at the workshop.
> As you can see I was spoiled by some of the guests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the guests were my friend Flemming, he is the reason I have a collection of pocket knifes now, yes it's true he gave me so many during the last couple of years that I became a collector without even knowing it. ;-)
> This day was no different, Flemming brought several knifes and a bottle of Jack.
> Since it was a party day I got two with wine openers, a newer on top and the most wonderful old one under, this old knife has become one of my favorites, it has a history in the worn wood and wonderful old carbon steel.
> They are both German, the old one Soligen, yes a Swiss knife are more practical stainless steel and all that jazz, plastic handle that need no care… but charm and life… naaaaaa, so yes I feel lucky again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a couple of vintage Mora sløjd knifes, think these are old school versions, so I might have used one of them as a boy in sjøjd class. These are basic Scandinavian tools made in Sweeden, they have always been good at this and had the recourses to produce tools when the industrial revolution set in.
> I might re-handle one of them one day, but for now I use them as they are, they can become wonderful sharp and hold a good edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ty our LJ friend also came by to congrat me, he brought me this beautiful centerfinder he had made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with everything Thy does it was crisp and beautiful in the smallest details.
> This one is now hanging on my shop wall and makes me smile so often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful wood, wonderful finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes he also brought me his own homemade oak tree dye, this I will look forward to try when I have the right project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will just share one more special knife with you.
> Bone handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Svane kniv means swan knife.
> Special made for the Danish marked.
> 
> So yes I am a happy monkey here in Copenhagen, feeling spoiled, are spoiled and love it thank you.
> 
> *Thank you,*
> Mads


You are a lucky man, with wonderful friends Mads. A house in known by the company it keeps.
I looked up "sjøjd." ("Sloyd")I had no idea. The wood, metal, and textile arts are compulsory in Scandinavian education systems.
I have *very *few reasons to regret being born in America. Actually, this may well be the only one. Such education was removed, here, in the early 20th century. For that, alone, you should should consider yourownbadself lucky. I went through four years of "Industrial Arts" in high school (Metal Shop; Graphic Arts; and, there was Wood Shop, but, I didn't take it.) All of those things were elective, not compulsory. The self-sufficiency attained through the artisan work ethic is sadly lacking, here in the U.S. This saddens me.


----------



## madts

mafe said:


> *Memories of summer birthday and a few gifts that still make me smile*
> 
> *Memories of summer birthday*
> and a few gifts that still make me smile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This summer in the end of June I held my birthday at the workshop.
> As you can see I was spoiled by some of the guests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the guests were my friend Flemming, he is the reason I have a collection of pocket knifes now, yes it's true he gave me so many during the last couple of years that I became a collector without even knowing it. ;-)
> This day was no different, Flemming brought several knifes and a bottle of Jack.
> Since it was a party day I got two with wine openers, a newer on top and the most wonderful old one under, this old knife has become one of my favorites, it has a history in the worn wood and wonderful old carbon steel.
> They are both German, the old one Soligen, yes a Swiss knife are more practical stainless steel and all that jazz, plastic handle that need no care… but charm and life… naaaaaa, so yes I feel lucky again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a couple of vintage Mora sløjd knifes, think these are old school versions, so I might have used one of them as a boy in sjøjd class. These are basic Scandinavian tools made in Sweeden, they have always been good at this and had the recourses to produce tools when the industrial revolution set in.
> I might re-handle one of them one day, but for now I use them as they are, they can become wonderful sharp and hold a good edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ty our LJ friend also came by to congrat me, he brought me this beautiful centerfinder he had made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with everything Thy does it was crisp and beautiful in the smallest details.
> This one is now hanging on my shop wall and makes me smile so often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful wood, wonderful finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes he also brought me his own homemade oak tree dye, this I will look forward to try when I have the right project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will just share one more special knife with you.
> Bone handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Svane kniv means swan knife.
> Special made for the Danish marked.
> 
> So yes I am a happy monkey here in Copenhagen, feeling spoiled, are spoiled and love it thank you.
> 
> *Thank you,*
> Mads


Nice stuff Mads.

-Madts.


----------



## stefang

mafe said:


> *Memories of summer birthday and a few gifts that still make me smile*
> 
> *Memories of summer birthday*
> and a few gifts that still make me smile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This summer in the end of June I held my birthday at the workshop.
> As you can see I was spoiled by some of the guests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the guests were my friend Flemming, he is the reason I have a collection of pocket knifes now, yes it's true he gave me so many during the last couple of years that I became a collector without even knowing it. ;-)
> This day was no different, Flemming brought several knifes and a bottle of Jack.
> Since it was a party day I got two with wine openers, a newer on top and the most wonderful old one under, this old knife has become one of my favorites, it has a history in the worn wood and wonderful old carbon steel.
> They are both German, the old one Soligen, yes a Swiss knife are more practical stainless steel and all that jazz, plastic handle that need no care… but charm and life… naaaaaa, so yes I feel lucky again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a couple of vintage Mora sløjd knifes, think these are old school versions, so I might have used one of them as a boy in sjøjd class. These are basic Scandinavian tools made in Sweeden, they have always been good at this and had the recourses to produce tools when the industrial revolution set in.
> I might re-handle one of them one day, but for now I use them as they are, they can become wonderful sharp and hold a good edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ty our LJ friend also came by to congrat me, he brought me this beautiful centerfinder he had made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with everything Thy does it was crisp and beautiful in the smallest details.
> This one is now hanging on my shop wall and makes me smile so often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful wood, wonderful finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes he also brought me his own homemade oak tree dye, this I will look forward to try when I have the right project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will just share one more special knife with you.
> Bone handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Svane kniv means swan knife.
> Special made for the Danish marked.
> 
> So yes I am a happy monkey here in Copenhagen, feeling spoiled, are spoiled and love it thank you.
> 
> *Thank you,*
> Mads


Nice Mads. It's strange how attached we can become with a good folding knife. I still miss the knife I had in the Navy. I used it every day and kept it always razor sharp. I still wonder what I did with it 55 years ago after I was discharged.


----------



## Schwieb

mafe said:


> *Memories of summer birthday and a few gifts that still make me smile*
> 
> *Memories of summer birthday*
> and a few gifts that still make me smile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This summer in the end of June I held my birthday at the workshop.
> As you can see I was spoiled by some of the guests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the guests were my friend Flemming, he is the reason I have a collection of pocket knifes now, yes it's true he gave me so many during the last couple of years that I became a collector without even knowing it. ;-)
> This day was no different, Flemming brought several knifes and a bottle of Jack.
> Since it was a party day I got two with wine openers, a newer on top and the most wonderful old one under, this old knife has become one of my favorites, it has a history in the worn wood and wonderful old carbon steel.
> They are both German, the old one Soligen, yes a Swiss knife are more practical stainless steel and all that jazz, plastic handle that need no care… but charm and life… naaaaaa, so yes I feel lucky again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a couple of vintage Mora sløjd knifes, think these are old school versions, so I might have used one of them as a boy in sjøjd class. These are basic Scandinavian tools made in Sweeden, they have always been good at this and had the recourses to produce tools when the industrial revolution set in.
> I might re-handle one of them one day, but for now I use them as they are, they can become wonderful sharp and hold a good edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ty our LJ friend also came by to congrat me, he brought me this beautiful centerfinder he had made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with everything Thy does it was crisp and beautiful in the smallest details.
> This one is now hanging on my shop wall and makes me smile so often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful wood, wonderful finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes he also brought me his own homemade oak tree dye, this I will look forward to try when I have the right project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will just share one more special knife with you.
> Bone handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Svane kniv means swan knife.
> Special made for the Danish marked.
> 
> So yes I am a happy monkey here in Copenhagen, feeling spoiled, are spoiled and love it thank you.
> 
> *Thank you,*
> Mads


Happy Birthday Mads!! I'll help you with that bottle of Jack! Very nice gifts. Nothing like a nice folding knife. I have many I have collected over the years.


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Memories of summer birthday and a few gifts that still make me smile*
> 
> *Memories of summer birthday*
> and a few gifts that still make me smile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This summer in the end of June I held my birthday at the workshop.
> As you can see I was spoiled by some of the guests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the guests were my friend Flemming, he is the reason I have a collection of pocket knifes now, yes it's true he gave me so many during the last couple of years that I became a collector without even knowing it. ;-)
> This day was no different, Flemming brought several knifes and a bottle of Jack.
> Since it was a party day I got two with wine openers, a newer on top and the most wonderful old one under, this old knife has become one of my favorites, it has a history in the worn wood and wonderful old carbon steel.
> They are both German, the old one Soligen, yes a Swiss knife are more practical stainless steel and all that jazz, plastic handle that need no care… but charm and life… naaaaaa, so yes I feel lucky again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a couple of vintage Mora sløjd knifes, think these are old school versions, so I might have used one of them as a boy in sjøjd class. These are basic Scandinavian tools made in Sweeden, they have always been good at this and had the recourses to produce tools when the industrial revolution set in.
> I might re-handle one of them one day, but for now I use them as they are, they can become wonderful sharp and hold a good edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ty our LJ friend also came by to congrat me, he brought me this beautiful centerfinder he had made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with everything Thy does it was crisp and beautiful in the smallest details.
> This one is now hanging on my shop wall and makes me smile so often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful wood, wonderful finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes he also brought me his own homemade oak tree dye, this I will look forward to try when I have the right project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will just share one more special knife with you.
> Bone handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Svane kniv means swan knife.
> Special made for the Danish marked.
> 
> So yes I am a happy monkey here in Copenhagen, feeling spoiled, are spoiled and love it thank you.
> 
> *Thank you,*
> Mads


Smiles big time here.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe

*Visit by young cabinet maker apprentice*

*Visit by young cabinet maker apprentice*
the art of setting up and sharpening

One of my neighbours here have a young friend who is a cabinet maker apprentice, he has once in a while looked by my shop here and since he was close to his final exam, he called me and asked if I would help him setting up and sharpening some old chisels, so he could go to his exam with a fully functioning set. 
He had collected some wonderful old E A Eskilstuna chisels, for some of you known as the shark / now Bacho.
Some were in working order, some were close to trash but that's only a matter of working harder.

We corrected the shapes first on the anvil, then it was time to flatten the backs and finally establish a new main bevel.









The flattening was done on Japanese water stones by hand and it took him several hours of sweating at the pond.
Once the backs were dead flat, we brought them to the water grinder to correct and establish a new main bevel.
Then it was back to the water stones to hone up a microbevel, here he learned how to use a jig and also tried some free handing.









Then the chisels were returned in his stand and ready to go to his final exam. to hopefully help him pass with some really fine cuts.
The reason one is missing here on the photo is that while he were sharpening, I took it out, broke of the old handle and made him a new one, like this I had a chance to bring a little besides skills.

A wonderful afternoon, so nice to see that all the time I have spend learning, now can be spread in a fine way and even help a young apprentice.

Thank you to all of you LJ's that have been a part of my woodworking travel.

Hope this can inspire others to spread and share what they have learned,

*Best thoughts,*
Mads


----------



## madts

mafe said:


> *Visit by young cabinet maker apprentice*
> 
> *Visit by young cabinet maker apprentice*
> the art of setting up and sharpening
> 
> One of my neighbours here have a young friend who is a cabinet maker apprentice, he has once in a while looked by my shop here and since he was close to his final exam, he called me and asked if I would help him setting up and sharpening some old chisels, so he could go to his exam with a fully functioning set.
> He had collected some wonderful old E A Eskilstuna chisels, for some of you known as the shark / now Bacho.
> Some were in working order, some were close to trash but that's only a matter of working harder.
> 
> We corrected the shapes first on the anvil, then it was time to flatten the backs and finally establish a new main bevel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flattening was done on Japanese water stones by hand and it took him several hours of sweating at the pond.
> Once the backs were dead flat, we brought them to the water grinder to correct and establish a new main bevel.
> Then it was back to the water stones to hone up a microbevel, here he learned how to use a jig and also tried some free handing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the chisels were returned in his stand and ready to go to his final exam. to hopefully help him pass with some really fine cuts.
> The reason one is missing here on the photo is that while he were sharpening, I took it out, broke of the old handle and made him a new one, like this I had a chance to bring a little besides skills.
> 
> A wonderful afternoon, so nice to see that all the time I have spend learning, now can be spread in a fine way and even help a young apprentice.
> 
> Thank you to all of you LJ's that have been a part of my woodworking travel.
> 
> Hope this can inspire others to spread and share what they have learned,
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> Mads


Great story Mads.

-Madts.


----------



## Sigung

mafe said:


> *Visit by young cabinet maker apprentice*
> 
> *Visit by young cabinet maker apprentice*
> the art of setting up and sharpening
> 
> One of my neighbours here have a young friend who is a cabinet maker apprentice, he has once in a while looked by my shop here and since he was close to his final exam, he called me and asked if I would help him setting up and sharpening some old chisels, so he could go to his exam with a fully functioning set.
> He had collected some wonderful old E A Eskilstuna chisels, for some of you known as the shark / now Bacho.
> Some were in working order, some were close to trash but that's only a matter of working harder.
> 
> We corrected the shapes first on the anvil, then it was time to flatten the backs and finally establish a new main bevel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flattening was done on Japanese water stones by hand and it took him several hours of sweating at the pond.
> Once the backs were dead flat, we brought them to the water grinder to correct and establish a new main bevel.
> Then it was back to the water stones to hone up a microbevel, here he learned how to use a jig and also tried some free handing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the chisels were returned in his stand and ready to go to his final exam. to hopefully help him pass with some really fine cuts.
> The reason one is missing here on the photo is that while he were sharpening, I took it out, broke of the old handle and made him a new one, like this I had a chance to bring a little besides skills.
> 
> A wonderful afternoon, so nice to see that all the time I have spend learning, now can be spread in a fine way and even help a young apprentice.
> 
> Thank you to all of you LJ's that have been a part of my woodworking travel.
> 
> Hope this can inspire others to spread and share what they have learned,
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> Mads


What a great story! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lew

mafe said:


> *Visit by young cabinet maker apprentice*
> 
> *Visit by young cabinet maker apprentice*
> the art of setting up and sharpening
> 
> One of my neighbours here have a young friend who is a cabinet maker apprentice, he has once in a while looked by my shop here and since he was close to his final exam, he called me and asked if I would help him setting up and sharpening some old chisels, so he could go to his exam with a fully functioning set.
> He had collected some wonderful old E A Eskilstuna chisels, for some of you known as the shark / now Bacho.
> Some were in working order, some were close to trash but that's only a matter of working harder.
> 
> We corrected the shapes first on the anvil, then it was time to flatten the backs and finally establish a new main bevel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flattening was done on Japanese water stones by hand and it took him several hours of sweating at the pond.
> Once the backs were dead flat, we brought them to the water grinder to correct and establish a new main bevel.
> Then it was back to the water stones to hone up a microbevel, here he learned how to use a jig and also tried some free handing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the chisels were returned in his stand and ready to go to his final exam. to hopefully help him pass with some really fine cuts.
> The reason one is missing here on the photo is that while he were sharpening, I took it out, broke of the old handle and made him a new one, like this I had a chance to bring a little besides skills.
> 
> A wonderful afternoon, so nice to see that all the time I have spend learning, now can be spread in a fine way and even help a young apprentice.
> 
> Thank you to all of you LJ's that have been a part of my woodworking travel.
> 
> Hope this can inspire others to spread and share what they have learned,
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> Mads


I cannot think of a better teacher than you, Mads.


----------



## JoeLyddon

mafe said:


> *Visit by young cabinet maker apprentice*
> 
> *Visit by young cabinet maker apprentice*
> the art of setting up and sharpening
> 
> One of my neighbours here have a young friend who is a cabinet maker apprentice, he has once in a while looked by my shop here and since he was close to his final exam, he called me and asked if I would help him setting up and sharpening some old chisels, so he could go to his exam with a fully functioning set.
> He had collected some wonderful old E A Eskilstuna chisels, for some of you known as the shark / now Bacho.
> Some were in working order, some were close to trash but that's only a matter of working harder.
> 
> We corrected the shapes first on the anvil, then it was time to flatten the backs and finally establish a new main bevel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flattening was done on Japanese water stones by hand and it took him several hours of sweating at the pond.
> Once the backs were dead flat, we brought them to the water grinder to correct and establish a new main bevel.
> Then it was back to the water stones to hone up a microbevel, here he learned how to use a jig and also tried some free handing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the chisels were returned in his stand and ready to go to his final exam. to hopefully help him pass with some really fine cuts.
> The reason one is missing here on the photo is that while he were sharpening, I took it out, broke of the old handle and made him a new one, like this I had a chance to bring a little besides skills.
> 
> A wonderful afternoon, so nice to see that all the time I have spend learning, now can be spread in a fine way and even help a young apprentice.
> 
> Thank you to all of you LJ's that have been a part of my woodworking travel.
> 
> Hope this can inspire others to spread and share what they have learned,
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> Mads


Very good!

Did you teach him how to use them so he would NOT get cut?!  LOL

Hope he passes the test!


----------



## Druid

mafe said:


> *Visit by young cabinet maker apprentice*
> 
> *Visit by young cabinet maker apprentice*
> the art of setting up and sharpening
> 
> One of my neighbours here have a young friend who is a cabinet maker apprentice, he has once in a while looked by my shop here and since he was close to his final exam, he called me and asked if I would help him setting up and sharpening some old chisels, so he could go to his exam with a fully functioning set.
> He had collected some wonderful old E A Eskilstuna chisels, for some of you known as the shark / now Bacho.
> Some were in working order, some were close to trash but that's only a matter of working harder.
> 
> We corrected the shapes first on the anvil, then it was time to flatten the backs and finally establish a new main bevel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flattening was done on Japanese water stones by hand and it took him several hours of sweating at the pond.
> Once the backs were dead flat, we brought them to the water grinder to correct and establish a new main bevel.
> Then it was back to the water stones to hone up a microbevel, here he learned how to use a jig and also tried some free handing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the chisels were returned in his stand and ready to go to his final exam. to hopefully help him pass with some really fine cuts.
> The reason one is missing here on the photo is that while he were sharpening, I took it out, broke of the old handle and made him a new one, like this I had a chance to bring a little besides skills.
> 
> A wonderful afternoon, so nice to see that all the time I have spend learning, now can be spread in a fine way and even help a young apprentice.
> 
> Thank you to all of you LJ's that have been a part of my woodworking travel.
> 
> Hope this can inspire others to spread and share what they have learned,
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> Mads


Great to see you passing along your skills Mads. It's always rewarding to watch the satisfaction of the "student" as they realize that they can now do something new that will improve their craftsmanship. Now I'm waiting to hear how well he does on his exam. Best wishes to him.
Well done.


----------



## Kentuk55

mafe said:


> *Visit by young cabinet maker apprentice*
> 
> *Visit by young cabinet maker apprentice*
> the art of setting up and sharpening
> 
> One of my neighbours here have a young friend who is a cabinet maker apprentice, he has once in a while looked by my shop here and since he was close to his final exam, he called me and asked if I would help him setting up and sharpening some old chisels, so he could go to his exam with a fully functioning set.
> He had collected some wonderful old E A Eskilstuna chisels, for some of you known as the shark / now Bacho.
> Some were in working order, some were close to trash but that's only a matter of working harder.
> 
> We corrected the shapes first on the anvil, then it was time to flatten the backs and finally establish a new main bevel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flattening was done on Japanese water stones by hand and it took him several hours of sweating at the pond.
> Once the backs were dead flat, we brought them to the water grinder to correct and establish a new main bevel.
> Then it was back to the water stones to hone up a microbevel, here he learned how to use a jig and also tried some free handing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the chisels were returned in his stand and ready to go to his final exam. to hopefully help him pass with some really fine cuts.
> The reason one is missing here on the photo is that while he were sharpening, I took it out, broke of the old handle and made him a new one, like this I had a chance to bring a little besides skills.
> 
> A wonderful afternoon, so nice to see that all the time I have spend learning, now can be spread in a fine way and even help a young apprentice.
> 
> Thank you to all of you LJ's that have been a part of my woodworking travel.
> 
> Hope this can inspire others to spread and share what they have learned,
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> Mads


Great story Mads.


----------



## Jim Jakosh

mafe said:


> *Visit by young cabinet maker apprentice*
> 
> *Visit by young cabinet maker apprentice*
> the art of setting up and sharpening
> 
> One of my neighbours here have a young friend who is a cabinet maker apprentice, he has once in a while looked by my shop here and since he was close to his final exam, he called me and asked if I would help him setting up and sharpening some old chisels, so he could go to his exam with a fully functioning set.
> He had collected some wonderful old E A Eskilstuna chisels, for some of you known as the shark / now Bacho.
> Some were in working order, some were close to trash but that's only a matter of working harder.
> 
> We corrected the shapes first on the anvil, then it was time to flatten the backs and finally establish a new main bevel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flattening was done on Japanese water stones by hand and it took him several hours of sweating at the pond.
> Once the backs were dead flat, we brought them to the water grinder to correct and establish a new main bevel.
> Then it was back to the water stones to hone up a microbevel, here he learned how to use a jig and also tried some free handing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the chisels were returned in his stand and ready to go to his final exam. to hopefully help him pass with some really fine cuts.
> The reason one is missing here on the photo is that while he were sharpening, I took it out, broke of the old handle and made him a new one, like this I had a chance to bring a little besides skills.
> 
> A wonderful afternoon, so nice to see that all the time I have spend learning, now can be spread in a fine way and even help a young apprentice.
> 
> Thank you to all of you LJ's that have been a part of my woodworking travel.
> 
> Hope this can inspire others to spread and share what they have learned,
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> Mads


GOOD STORY MADS AND A GOOD PROCESS TO SHOW HIM.

I HAD TO RECOVER A DRAWER FULL OF ABUSED CHISELS AT THE HIGH SCHOOL BUT DID NOT HAVE STUDENTS AROUND TO TEACH THEM WHAT I WAS DOING-I JUST WANTED THEM TO HAVE CHISELS THAT WOULD CUT. I DID VERY SIMILAR TO YOUR PROCESS BUT THEY HAVE NO STONES SO I USED SANDPAPER AND GRINDER.

CHEERS, JIM


----------



## planepassion

mafe said:


> *Visit by young cabinet maker apprentice*
> 
> *Visit by young cabinet maker apprentice*
> the art of setting up and sharpening
> 
> One of my neighbours here have a young friend who is a cabinet maker apprentice, he has once in a while looked by my shop here and since he was close to his final exam, he called me and asked if I would help him setting up and sharpening some old chisels, so he could go to his exam with a fully functioning set.
> He had collected some wonderful old E A Eskilstuna chisels, for some of you known as the shark / now Bacho.
> Some were in working order, some were close to trash but that's only a matter of working harder.
> 
> We corrected the shapes first on the anvil, then it was time to flatten the backs and finally establish a new main bevel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flattening was done on Japanese water stones by hand and it took him several hours of sweating at the pond.
> Once the backs were dead flat, we brought them to the water grinder to correct and establish a new main bevel.
> Then it was back to the water stones to hone up a microbevel, here he learned how to use a jig and also tried some free handing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the chisels were returned in his stand and ready to go to his final exam. to hopefully help him pass with some really fine cuts.
> The reason one is missing here on the photo is that while he were sharpening, I took it out, broke of the old handle and made him a new one, like this I had a chance to bring a little besides skills.
> 
> A wonderful afternoon, so nice to see that all the time I have spend learning, now can be spread in a fine way and even help a young apprentice.
> 
> Thank you to all of you LJ's that have been a part of my woodworking travel.
> 
> Hope this can inspire others to spread and share what they have learned,
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> Mads


Not only did you teach him sharpening skills he can use for a lifetime he will go to his exam with greater confidence. Please share how he does on his test.


----------



## CFrye

mafe said:


> *Visit by young cabinet maker apprentice*
> 
> *Visit by young cabinet maker apprentice*
> the art of setting up and sharpening
> 
> One of my neighbours here have a young friend who is a cabinet maker apprentice, he has once in a while looked by my shop here and since he was close to his final exam, he called me and asked if I would help him setting up and sharpening some old chisels, so he could go to his exam with a fully functioning set.
> He had collected some wonderful old E A Eskilstuna chisels, for some of you known as the shark / now Bacho.
> Some were in working order, some were close to trash but that's only a matter of working harder.
> 
> We corrected the shapes first on the anvil, then it was time to flatten the backs and finally establish a new main bevel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flattening was done on Japanese water stones by hand and it took him several hours of sweating at the pond.
> Once the backs were dead flat, we brought them to the water grinder to correct and establish a new main bevel.
> Then it was back to the water stones to hone up a microbevel, here he learned how to use a jig and also tried some free handing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the chisels were returned in his stand and ready to go to his final exam. to hopefully help him pass with some really fine cuts.
> The reason one is missing here on the photo is that while he were sharpening, I took it out, broke of the old handle and made him a new one, like this I had a chance to bring a little besides skills.
> 
> A wonderful afternoon, so nice to see that all the time I have spend learning, now can be spread in a fine way and even help a young apprentice.
> 
> Thank you to all of you LJ's that have been a part of my woodworking travel.
> 
> Hope this can inspire others to spread and share what they have learned,
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> Mads


Wonderful, Mads! Please, do let us know how well he did.


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Visit by young cabinet maker apprentice*
> 
> *Visit by young cabinet maker apprentice*
> the art of setting up and sharpening
> 
> One of my neighbours here have a young friend who is a cabinet maker apprentice, he has once in a while looked by my shop here and since he was close to his final exam, he called me and asked if I would help him setting up and sharpening some old chisels, so he could go to his exam with a fully functioning set.
> He had collected some wonderful old E A Eskilstuna chisels, for some of you known as the shark / now Bacho.
> Some were in working order, some were close to trash but that's only a matter of working harder.
> 
> We corrected the shapes first on the anvil, then it was time to flatten the backs and finally establish a new main bevel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flattening was done on Japanese water stones by hand and it took him several hours of sweating at the pond.
> Once the backs were dead flat, we brought them to the water grinder to correct and establish a new main bevel.
> Then it was back to the water stones to hone up a microbevel, here he learned how to use a jig and also tried some free handing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the chisels were returned in his stand and ready to go to his final exam. to hopefully help him pass with some really fine cuts.
> The reason one is missing here on the photo is that while he were sharpening, I took it out, broke of the old handle and made him a new one, like this I had a chance to bring a little besides skills.
> 
> A wonderful afternoon, so nice to see that all the time I have spend learning, now can be spread in a fine way and even help a young apprentice.
> 
> Thank you to all of you LJ's that have been a part of my woodworking travel.
> 
> Hope this can inspire others to spread and share what they have learned,
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> Mads


Hi,
I had no news… Hope that means good news. No matter what, he have sharp tools to try again if it did not and at the end of the day, that is all that matters.
Joe, I can't teach that, I am a master in the reversed discipline… Auuuchhhh.
Best thoughts, I will send him your hello's,
Mads


----------



## Brit

mafe said:


> *Visit by young cabinet maker apprentice*
> 
> *Visit by young cabinet maker apprentice*
> the art of setting up and sharpening
> 
> One of my neighbours here have a young friend who is a cabinet maker apprentice, he has once in a while looked by my shop here and since he was close to his final exam, he called me and asked if I would help him setting up and sharpening some old chisels, so he could go to his exam with a fully functioning set.
> He had collected some wonderful old E A Eskilstuna chisels, for some of you known as the shark / now Bacho.
> Some were in working order, some were close to trash but that's only a matter of working harder.
> 
> We corrected the shapes first on the anvil, then it was time to flatten the backs and finally establish a new main bevel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flattening was done on Japanese water stones by hand and it took him several hours of sweating at the pond.
> Once the backs were dead flat, we brought them to the water grinder to correct and establish a new main bevel.
> Then it was back to the water stones to hone up a microbevel, here he learned how to use a jig and also tried some free handing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the chisels were returned in his stand and ready to go to his final exam. to hopefully help him pass with some really fine cuts.
> The reason one is missing here on the photo is that while he were sharpening, I took it out, broke of the old handle and made him a new one, like this I had a chance to bring a little besides skills.
> 
> A wonderful afternoon, so nice to see that all the time I have spend learning, now can be spread in a fine way and even help a young apprentice.
> 
> Thank you to all of you LJ's that have been a part of my woodworking travel.
> 
> Hope this can inspire others to spread and share what they have learned,
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> Mads


Great that you're passing on your skills Mads. It is such a rewarding thing to do and the means by which future generations will also know the benefit of good steel with a keen edge.


----------



## mafe

*Thomas from Northern Zealand in Denmark came to visit my workshop*

*Thomas from Northern Zealand in Denmark came to visit my workshop.* 
wax and oak…

Today I did not only go to the shop, I went there to meet up with a fellow wood nerd Thomas.
Thomas wrote me last week and told me he have some trunks of wood that I was welcome to dive into, since he had seen I wrote somewhere that I did not have a wood supply here in the center of Copenhagen and he is living close in Northern Zealand.
He had just joined LJ: http://lumberjocks.com/iamtomkelvin
That's what I call kindness!
So I invited him to come and visit my workshop, just for a chat and probably some wood talk…

I was at the grocery store when he arrived, so I came walking on the street and right in front of me a man with a pack under his arm and a wonderful piece of wood, so I addressed the man and said: 'I will guess your Thomas' and he was, laugh.
So we walked to the workshop and after a short tour sat down for a coffee and a talk. 
Yes we talked (I talk too much), it showed out we had a million references in common, both of us have a education from the school of constructing architects, we knew a lot of the same people, both worked in architects offices and much more. Ohhh yes and we both have this thing with tools and wood… So yes plenty of subjects and too little time.

In other words a wonderful afternoon in good company and a smile on my lips when I drove home on my bicycle today.









As I said, Thomas had brought a pack.
Not just a pack, but a beautifully wrapped pack!
I love brown paper and string, so I almost could not open it.
Thank you for that Thomas!









Inside was plates of bees wax, just been through the process of making bees wax polish, so it was really welcome and I promised I will post my blog about this soon.
Now I can make some more and also thicken one that was too thin.









Also he brought that wonderful piece of wood, Danish Oak, the life in this is nothing less than amazing and the sound makes me want to sing (luckily for Thomas I did not, I don't really have a talent there).
I will look forward to find projects for that, it will be joy to dig into.









Yes, we did get the shop photo! I forget that too often these days, so I was really happy I remembered this time, always a joy to capture these moments. 
I do have a feeling it will not be the last time we meet up, so there might be more photos.
Perhaps from Thomas place, we have agreed that I will come visit at some time and there be able to look at some wood also.









Tomorrow I will go and work a little on a restore of this old, sweet, little Danish hobby woodworker bench.
I bought it yesterday from a nice old lady here in Copenhagen, I am thinking it can be my DIY bench in the apartment or if I get a bad case of wood withdrawal at home.
But that's another story, for another day.

Once again; thank you for a wonderful afternoon Thomas.
Big smile.

*Best of my thoughts to you and your family,*
Mads


----------



## lew

mafe said:


> *Thomas from Northern Zealand in Denmark came to visit my workshop*
> 
> *Thomas from Northern Zealand in Denmark came to visit my workshop.*
> wax and oak…
> 
> Today I did not only go to the shop, I went there to meet up with a fellow wood nerd Thomas.
> Thomas wrote me last week and told me he have some trunks of wood that I was welcome to dive into, since he had seen I wrote somewhere that I did not have a wood supply here in the center of Copenhagen and he is living close in Northern Zealand.
> He had just joined LJ: http://lumberjocks.com/iamtomkelvin
> That's what I call kindness!
> So I invited him to come and visit my workshop, just for a chat and probably some wood talk…
> 
> I was at the grocery store when he arrived, so I came walking on the street and right in front of me a man with a pack under his arm and a wonderful piece of wood, so I addressed the man and said: 'I will guess your Thomas' and he was, laugh.
> So we walked to the workshop and after a short tour sat down for a coffee and a talk.
> Yes we talked (I talk too much), it showed out we had a million references in common, both of us have a education from the school of constructing architects, we knew a lot of the same people, both worked in architects offices and much more. Ohhh yes and we both have this thing with tools and wood… So yes plenty of subjects and too little time.
> 
> In other words a wonderful afternoon in good company and a smile on my lips when I drove home on my bicycle today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, Thomas had brought a pack.
> Not just a pack, but a beautifully wrapped pack!
> I love brown paper and string, so I almost could not open it.
> Thank you for that Thomas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside was plates of bees wax, just been through the process of making bees wax polish, so it was really welcome and I promised I will post my blog about this soon.
> Now I can make some more and also thicken one that was too thin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also he brought that wonderful piece of wood, Danish Oak, the life in this is nothing less than amazing and the sound makes me want to sing (luckily for Thomas I did not, I don't really have a talent there).
> I will look forward to find projects for that, it will be joy to dig into.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we did get the shop photo! I forget that too often these days, so I was really happy I remembered this time, always a joy to capture these moments.
> I do have a feeling it will not be the last time we meet up, so there might be more photos.
> Perhaps from Thomas place, we have agreed that I will come visit at some time and there be able to look at some wood also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I will go and work a little on a restore of this old, sweet, little Danish hobby woodworker bench.
> I bought it yesterday from a nice old lady here in Copenhagen, I am thinking it can be my DIY bench in the apartment or if I get a bad case of wood withdrawal at home.
> But that's another story, for another day.
> 
> Once again; thank you for a wonderful afternoon Thomas.
> Big smile.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts to you and your family,*
> Mads


Wonderful gifts of wood, bee's wax and friendship. You are a lucky man, Mads!


----------



## NormG

mafe said:


> *Thomas from Northern Zealand in Denmark came to visit my workshop*
> 
> *Thomas from Northern Zealand in Denmark came to visit my workshop.*
> wax and oak…
> 
> Today I did not only go to the shop, I went there to meet up with a fellow wood nerd Thomas.
> Thomas wrote me last week and told me he have some trunks of wood that I was welcome to dive into, since he had seen I wrote somewhere that I did not have a wood supply here in the center of Copenhagen and he is living close in Northern Zealand.
> He had just joined LJ: http://lumberjocks.com/iamtomkelvin
> That's what I call kindness!
> So I invited him to come and visit my workshop, just for a chat and probably some wood talk…
> 
> I was at the grocery store when he arrived, so I came walking on the street and right in front of me a man with a pack under his arm and a wonderful piece of wood, so I addressed the man and said: 'I will guess your Thomas' and he was, laugh.
> So we walked to the workshop and after a short tour sat down for a coffee and a talk.
> Yes we talked (I talk too much), it showed out we had a million references in common, both of us have a education from the school of constructing architects, we knew a lot of the same people, both worked in architects offices and much more. Ohhh yes and we both have this thing with tools and wood… So yes plenty of subjects and too little time.
> 
> In other words a wonderful afternoon in good company and a smile on my lips when I drove home on my bicycle today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, Thomas had brought a pack.
> Not just a pack, but a beautifully wrapped pack!
> I love brown paper and string, so I almost could not open it.
> Thank you for that Thomas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside was plates of bees wax, just been through the process of making bees wax polish, so it was really welcome and I promised I will post my blog about this soon.
> Now I can make some more and also thicken one that was too thin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also he brought that wonderful piece of wood, Danish Oak, the life in this is nothing less than amazing and the sound makes me want to sing (luckily for Thomas I did not, I don't really have a talent there).
> I will look forward to find projects for that, it will be joy to dig into.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we did get the shop photo! I forget that too often these days, so I was really happy I remembered this time, always a joy to capture these moments.
> I do have a feeling it will not be the last time we meet up, so there might be more photos.
> Perhaps from Thomas place, we have agreed that I will come visit at some time and there be able to look at some wood also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I will go and work a little on a restore of this old, sweet, little Danish hobby woodworker bench.
> I bought it yesterday from a nice old lady here in Copenhagen, I am thinking it can be my DIY bench in the apartment or if I get a bad case of wood withdrawal at home.
> But that's another story, for another day.
> 
> Once again; thank you for a wonderful afternoon Thomas.
> Big smile.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts to you and your family,*
> Mads


Congrats glad to see all had a wonderful time


----------



## Ken90712

mafe said:


> *Thomas from Northern Zealand in Denmark came to visit my workshop*
> 
> *Thomas from Northern Zealand in Denmark came to visit my workshop.*
> wax and oak…
> 
> Today I did not only go to the shop, I went there to meet up with a fellow wood nerd Thomas.
> Thomas wrote me last week and told me he have some trunks of wood that I was welcome to dive into, since he had seen I wrote somewhere that I did not have a wood supply here in the center of Copenhagen and he is living close in Northern Zealand.
> He had just joined LJ: http://lumberjocks.com/iamtomkelvin
> That's what I call kindness!
> So I invited him to come and visit my workshop, just for a chat and probably some wood talk…
> 
> I was at the grocery store when he arrived, so I came walking on the street and right in front of me a man with a pack under his arm and a wonderful piece of wood, so I addressed the man and said: 'I will guess your Thomas' and he was, laugh.
> So we walked to the workshop and after a short tour sat down for a coffee and a talk.
> Yes we talked (I talk too much), it showed out we had a million references in common, both of us have a education from the school of constructing architects, we knew a lot of the same people, both worked in architects offices and much more. Ohhh yes and we both have this thing with tools and wood… So yes plenty of subjects and too little time.
> 
> In other words a wonderful afternoon in good company and a smile on my lips when I drove home on my bicycle today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, Thomas had brought a pack.
> Not just a pack, but a beautifully wrapped pack!
> I love brown paper and string, so I almost could not open it.
> Thank you for that Thomas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside was plates of bees wax, just been through the process of making bees wax polish, so it was really welcome and I promised I will post my blog about this soon.
> Now I can make some more and also thicken one that was too thin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also he brought that wonderful piece of wood, Danish Oak, the life in this is nothing less than amazing and the sound makes me want to sing (luckily for Thomas I did not, I don't really have a talent there).
> I will look forward to find projects for that, it will be joy to dig into.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we did get the shop photo! I forget that too often these days, so I was really happy I remembered this time, always a joy to capture these moments.
> I do have a feeling it will not be the last time we meet up, so there might be more photos.
> Perhaps from Thomas place, we have agreed that I will come visit at some time and there be able to look at some wood also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I will go and work a little on a restore of this old, sweet, little Danish hobby woodworker bench.
> I bought it yesterday from a nice old lady here in Copenhagen, I am thinking it can be my DIY bench in the apartment or if I get a bad case of wood withdrawal at home.
> But that's another story, for another day.
> 
> Once again; thank you for a wonderful afternoon Thomas.
> Big smile.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts to you and your family,*
> Mads


Love stories like this, good for you buddy. Meeting fellow Lumberjocks is a blast. Love how the Internet has brought so many new friends to all of us.


----------



## Jim Jakosh

mafe said:


> *Thomas from Northern Zealand in Denmark came to visit my workshop*
> 
> *Thomas from Northern Zealand in Denmark came to visit my workshop.*
> wax and oak…
> 
> Today I did not only go to the shop, I went there to meet up with a fellow wood nerd Thomas.
> Thomas wrote me last week and told me he have some trunks of wood that I was welcome to dive into, since he had seen I wrote somewhere that I did not have a wood supply here in the center of Copenhagen and he is living close in Northern Zealand.
> He had just joined LJ: http://lumberjocks.com/iamtomkelvin
> That's what I call kindness!
> So I invited him to come and visit my workshop, just for a chat and probably some wood talk…
> 
> I was at the grocery store when he arrived, so I came walking on the street and right in front of me a man with a pack under his arm and a wonderful piece of wood, so I addressed the man and said: 'I will guess your Thomas' and he was, laugh.
> So we walked to the workshop and after a short tour sat down for a coffee and a talk.
> Yes we talked (I talk too much), it showed out we had a million references in common, both of us have a education from the school of constructing architects, we knew a lot of the same people, both worked in architects offices and much more. Ohhh yes and we both have this thing with tools and wood… So yes plenty of subjects and too little time.
> 
> In other words a wonderful afternoon in good company and a smile on my lips when I drove home on my bicycle today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, Thomas had brought a pack.
> Not just a pack, but a beautifully wrapped pack!
> I love brown paper and string, so I almost could not open it.
> Thank you for that Thomas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside was plates of bees wax, just been through the process of making bees wax polish, so it was really welcome and I promised I will post my blog about this soon.
> Now I can make some more and also thicken one that was too thin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also he brought that wonderful piece of wood, Danish Oak, the life in this is nothing less than amazing and the sound makes me want to sing (luckily for Thomas I did not, I don't really have a talent there).
> I will look forward to find projects for that, it will be joy to dig into.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we did get the shop photo! I forget that too often these days, so I was really happy I remembered this time, always a joy to capture these moments.
> I do have a feeling it will not be the last time we meet up, so there might be more photos.
> Perhaps from Thomas place, we have agreed that I will come visit at some time and there be able to look at some wood also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I will go and work a little on a restore of this old, sweet, little Danish hobby woodworker bench.
> I bought it yesterday from a nice old lady here in Copenhagen, I am thinking it can be my DIY bench in the apartment or if I get a bad case of wood withdrawal at home.
> But that's another story, for another day.
> 
> Once again; thank you for a wonderful afternoon Thomas.
> Big smile.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts to you and your family,*
> Mads


That's what Lumberjocks is all about!! Nice meeting you two had!!

cheers, Jim


----------



## madts

mafe said:


> *Thomas from Northern Zealand in Denmark came to visit my workshop*
> 
> *Thomas from Northern Zealand in Denmark came to visit my workshop.*
> wax and oak…
> 
> Today I did not only go to the shop, I went there to meet up with a fellow wood nerd Thomas.
> Thomas wrote me last week and told me he have some trunks of wood that I was welcome to dive into, since he had seen I wrote somewhere that I did not have a wood supply here in the center of Copenhagen and he is living close in Northern Zealand.
> He had just joined LJ: http://lumberjocks.com/iamtomkelvin
> That's what I call kindness!
> So I invited him to come and visit my workshop, just for a chat and probably some wood talk…
> 
> I was at the grocery store when he arrived, so I came walking on the street and right in front of me a man with a pack under his arm and a wonderful piece of wood, so I addressed the man and said: 'I will guess your Thomas' and he was, laugh.
> So we walked to the workshop and after a short tour sat down for a coffee and a talk.
> Yes we talked (I talk too much), it showed out we had a million references in common, both of us have a education from the school of constructing architects, we knew a lot of the same people, both worked in architects offices and much more. Ohhh yes and we both have this thing with tools and wood… So yes plenty of subjects and too little time.
> 
> In other words a wonderful afternoon in good company and a smile on my lips when I drove home on my bicycle today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, Thomas had brought a pack.
> Not just a pack, but a beautifully wrapped pack!
> I love brown paper and string, so I almost could not open it.
> Thank you for that Thomas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside was plates of bees wax, just been through the process of making bees wax polish, so it was really welcome and I promised I will post my blog about this soon.
> Now I can make some more and also thicken one that was too thin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also he brought that wonderful piece of wood, Danish Oak, the life in this is nothing less than amazing and the sound makes me want to sing (luckily for Thomas I did not, I don't really have a talent there).
> I will look forward to find projects for that, it will be joy to dig into.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we did get the shop photo! I forget that too often these days, so I was really happy I remembered this time, always a joy to capture these moments.
> I do have a feeling it will not be the last time we meet up, so there might be more photos.
> Perhaps from Thomas place, we have agreed that I will come visit at some time and there be able to look at some wood also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I will go and work a little on a restore of this old, sweet, little Danish hobby woodworker bench.
> I bought it yesterday from a nice old lady here in Copenhagen, I am thinking it can be my DIY bench in the apartment or if I get a bad case of wood withdrawal at home.
> But that's another story, for another day.
> 
> Once again; thank you for a wonderful afternoon Thomas.
> Big smile.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts to you and your family,*
> Mads


Lucky guys.

I miss denmark so much.

-Madts.


----------



## doubleDD

mafe said:


> *Thomas from Northern Zealand in Denmark came to visit my workshop*
> 
> *Thomas from Northern Zealand in Denmark came to visit my workshop.*
> wax and oak…
> 
> Today I did not only go to the shop, I went there to meet up with a fellow wood nerd Thomas.
> Thomas wrote me last week and told me he have some trunks of wood that I was welcome to dive into, since he had seen I wrote somewhere that I did not have a wood supply here in the center of Copenhagen and he is living close in Northern Zealand.
> He had just joined LJ: http://lumberjocks.com/iamtomkelvin
> That's what I call kindness!
> So I invited him to come and visit my workshop, just for a chat and probably some wood talk…
> 
> I was at the grocery store when he arrived, so I came walking on the street and right in front of me a man with a pack under his arm and a wonderful piece of wood, so I addressed the man and said: 'I will guess your Thomas' and he was, laugh.
> So we walked to the workshop and after a short tour sat down for a coffee and a talk.
> Yes we talked (I talk too much), it showed out we had a million references in common, both of us have a education from the school of constructing architects, we knew a lot of the same people, both worked in architects offices and much more. Ohhh yes and we both have this thing with tools and wood… So yes plenty of subjects and too little time.
> 
> In other words a wonderful afternoon in good company and a smile on my lips when I drove home on my bicycle today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, Thomas had brought a pack.
> Not just a pack, but a beautifully wrapped pack!
> I love brown paper and string, so I almost could not open it.
> Thank you for that Thomas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside was plates of bees wax, just been through the process of making bees wax polish, so it was really welcome and I promised I will post my blog about this soon.
> Now I can make some more and also thicken one that was too thin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also he brought that wonderful piece of wood, Danish Oak, the life in this is nothing less than amazing and the sound makes me want to sing (luckily for Thomas I did not, I don't really have a talent there).
> I will look forward to find projects for that, it will be joy to dig into.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we did get the shop photo! I forget that too often these days, so I was really happy I remembered this time, always a joy to capture these moments.
> I do have a feeling it will not be the last time we meet up, so there might be more photos.
> Perhaps from Thomas place, we have agreed that I will come visit at some time and there be able to look at some wood also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I will go and work a little on a restore of this old, sweet, little Danish hobby woodworker bench.
> I bought it yesterday from a nice old lady here in Copenhagen, I am thinking it can be my DIY bench in the apartment or if I get a bad case of wood withdrawal at home.
> But that's another story, for another day.
> 
> Once again; thank you for a wonderful afternoon Thomas.
> Big smile.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts to you and your family,*
> Mads


Nice to meet up with friends with the same interest. Can't wait for the bees wax polish.


----------



## Woodwrecker

mafe said:


> *Thomas from Northern Zealand in Denmark came to visit my workshop*
> 
> *Thomas from Northern Zealand in Denmark came to visit my workshop.*
> wax and oak…
> 
> Today I did not only go to the shop, I went there to meet up with a fellow wood nerd Thomas.
> Thomas wrote me last week and told me he have some trunks of wood that I was welcome to dive into, since he had seen I wrote somewhere that I did not have a wood supply here in the center of Copenhagen and he is living close in Northern Zealand.
> He had just joined LJ: http://lumberjocks.com/iamtomkelvin
> That's what I call kindness!
> So I invited him to come and visit my workshop, just for a chat and probably some wood talk…
> 
> I was at the grocery store when he arrived, so I came walking on the street and right in front of me a man with a pack under his arm and a wonderful piece of wood, so I addressed the man and said: 'I will guess your Thomas' and he was, laugh.
> So we walked to the workshop and after a short tour sat down for a coffee and a talk.
> Yes we talked (I talk too much), it showed out we had a million references in common, both of us have a education from the school of constructing architects, we knew a lot of the same people, both worked in architects offices and much more. Ohhh yes and we both have this thing with tools and wood… So yes plenty of subjects and too little time.
> 
> In other words a wonderful afternoon in good company and a smile on my lips when I drove home on my bicycle today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, Thomas had brought a pack.
> Not just a pack, but a beautifully wrapped pack!
> I love brown paper and string, so I almost could not open it.
> Thank you for that Thomas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside was plates of bees wax, just been through the process of making bees wax polish, so it was really welcome and I promised I will post my blog about this soon.
> Now I can make some more and also thicken one that was too thin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also he brought that wonderful piece of wood, Danish Oak, the life in this is nothing less than amazing and the sound makes me want to sing (luckily for Thomas I did not, I don't really have a talent there).
> I will look forward to find projects for that, it will be joy to dig into.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we did get the shop photo! I forget that too often these days, so I was really happy I remembered this time, always a joy to capture these moments.
> I do have a feeling it will not be the last time we meet up, so there might be more photos.
> Perhaps from Thomas place, we have agreed that I will come visit at some time and there be able to look at some wood also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I will go and work a little on a restore of this old, sweet, little Danish hobby woodworker bench.
> I bought it yesterday from a nice old lady here in Copenhagen, I am thinking it can be my DIY bench in the apartment or if I get a bad case of wood withdrawal at home.
> But that's another story, for another day.
> 
> Once again; thank you for a wonderful afternoon Thomas.
> Big smile.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts to you and your family,*
> Mads


A very nice blog post my friend.
How lucky we all are to have in common a love for a craft and fellowship which inspires us.

Someday I would like to visit you Mads, but for now, I will enjoy the great photos you post and enjoy the tales you tell.

Thank you so much.


----------



## Kentuk55

mafe said:


> *Thomas from Northern Zealand in Denmark came to visit my workshop*
> 
> *Thomas from Northern Zealand in Denmark came to visit my workshop.*
> wax and oak…
> 
> Today I did not only go to the shop, I went there to meet up with a fellow wood nerd Thomas.
> Thomas wrote me last week and told me he have some trunks of wood that I was welcome to dive into, since he had seen I wrote somewhere that I did not have a wood supply here in the center of Copenhagen and he is living close in Northern Zealand.
> He had just joined LJ: http://lumberjocks.com/iamtomkelvin
> That's what I call kindness!
> So I invited him to come and visit my workshop, just for a chat and probably some wood talk…
> 
> I was at the grocery store when he arrived, so I came walking on the street and right in front of me a man with a pack under his arm and a wonderful piece of wood, so I addressed the man and said: 'I will guess your Thomas' and he was, laugh.
> So we walked to the workshop and after a short tour sat down for a coffee and a talk.
> Yes we talked (I talk too much), it showed out we had a million references in common, both of us have a education from the school of constructing architects, we knew a lot of the same people, both worked in architects offices and much more. Ohhh yes and we both have this thing with tools and wood… So yes plenty of subjects and too little time.
> 
> In other words a wonderful afternoon in good company and a smile on my lips when I drove home on my bicycle today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, Thomas had brought a pack.
> Not just a pack, but a beautifully wrapped pack!
> I love brown paper and string, so I almost could not open it.
> Thank you for that Thomas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside was plates of bees wax, just been through the process of making bees wax polish, so it was really welcome and I promised I will post my blog about this soon.
> Now I can make some more and also thicken one that was too thin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also he brought that wonderful piece of wood, Danish Oak, the life in this is nothing less than amazing and the sound makes me want to sing (luckily for Thomas I did not, I don't really have a talent there).
> I will look forward to find projects for that, it will be joy to dig into.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we did get the shop photo! I forget that too often these days, so I was really happy I remembered this time, always a joy to capture these moments.
> I do have a feeling it will not be the last time we meet up, so there might be more photos.
> Perhaps from Thomas place, we have agreed that I will come visit at some time and there be able to look at some wood also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I will go and work a little on a restore of this old, sweet, little Danish hobby woodworker bench.
> I bought it yesterday from a nice old lady here in Copenhagen, I am thinking it can be my DIY bench in the apartment or if I get a bad case of wood withdrawal at home.
> But that's another story, for another day.
> 
> Once again; thank you for a wonderful afternoon Thomas.
> Big smile.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts to you and your family,*
> Mads


Good times.


----------



## Brit

mafe said:


> *Thomas from Northern Zealand in Denmark came to visit my workshop*
> 
> *Thomas from Northern Zealand in Denmark came to visit my workshop.*
> wax and oak…
> 
> Today I did not only go to the shop, I went there to meet up with a fellow wood nerd Thomas.
> Thomas wrote me last week and told me he have some trunks of wood that I was welcome to dive into, since he had seen I wrote somewhere that I did not have a wood supply here in the center of Copenhagen and he is living close in Northern Zealand.
> He had just joined LJ: http://lumberjocks.com/iamtomkelvin
> That's what I call kindness!
> So I invited him to come and visit my workshop, just for a chat and probably some wood talk…
> 
> I was at the grocery store when he arrived, so I came walking on the street and right in front of me a man with a pack under his arm and a wonderful piece of wood, so I addressed the man and said: 'I will guess your Thomas' and he was, laugh.
> So we walked to the workshop and after a short tour sat down for a coffee and a talk.
> Yes we talked (I talk too much), it showed out we had a million references in common, both of us have a education from the school of constructing architects, we knew a lot of the same people, both worked in architects offices and much more. Ohhh yes and we both have this thing with tools and wood… So yes plenty of subjects and too little time.
> 
> In other words a wonderful afternoon in good company and a smile on my lips when I drove home on my bicycle today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, Thomas had brought a pack.
> Not just a pack, but a beautifully wrapped pack!
> I love brown paper and string, so I almost could not open it.
> Thank you for that Thomas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside was plates of bees wax, just been through the process of making bees wax polish, so it was really welcome and I promised I will post my blog about this soon.
> Now I can make some more and also thicken one that was too thin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also he brought that wonderful piece of wood, Danish Oak, the life in this is nothing less than amazing and the sound makes me want to sing (luckily for Thomas I did not, I don't really have a talent there).
> I will look forward to find projects for that, it will be joy to dig into.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we did get the shop photo! I forget that too often these days, so I was really happy I remembered this time, always a joy to capture these moments.
> I do have a feeling it will not be the last time we meet up, so there might be more photos.
> Perhaps from Thomas place, we have agreed that I will come visit at some time and there be able to look at some wood also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I will go and work a little on a restore of this old, sweet, little Danish hobby woodworker bench.
> I bought it yesterday from a nice old lady here in Copenhagen, I am thinking it can be my DIY bench in the apartment or if I get a bad case of wood withdrawal at home.
> But that's another story, for another day.
> 
> Once again; thank you for a wonderful afternoon Thomas.
> Big smile.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts to you and your family,*
> Mads


Looks like you both had a lot of fun. I know I enjoyed meeting you and seeing all your wonderful tools. )


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Thomas from Northern Zealand in Denmark came to visit my workshop*
> 
> *Thomas from Northern Zealand in Denmark came to visit my workshop.*
> wax and oak…
> 
> Today I did not only go to the shop, I went there to meet up with a fellow wood nerd Thomas.
> Thomas wrote me last week and told me he have some trunks of wood that I was welcome to dive into, since he had seen I wrote somewhere that I did not have a wood supply here in the center of Copenhagen and he is living close in Northern Zealand.
> He had just joined LJ: http://lumberjocks.com/iamtomkelvin
> That's what I call kindness!
> So I invited him to come and visit my workshop, just for a chat and probably some wood talk…
> 
> I was at the grocery store when he arrived, so I came walking on the street and right in front of me a man with a pack under his arm and a wonderful piece of wood, so I addressed the man and said: 'I will guess your Thomas' and he was, laugh.
> So we walked to the workshop and after a short tour sat down for a coffee and a talk.
> Yes we talked (I talk too much), it showed out we had a million references in common, both of us have a education from the school of constructing architects, we knew a lot of the same people, both worked in architects offices and much more. Ohhh yes and we both have this thing with tools and wood… So yes plenty of subjects and too little time.
> 
> In other words a wonderful afternoon in good company and a smile on my lips when I drove home on my bicycle today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, Thomas had brought a pack.
> Not just a pack, but a beautifully wrapped pack!
> I love brown paper and string, so I almost could not open it.
> Thank you for that Thomas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside was plates of bees wax, just been through the process of making bees wax polish, so it was really welcome and I promised I will post my blog about this soon.
> Now I can make some more and also thicken one that was too thin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also he brought that wonderful piece of wood, Danish Oak, the life in this is nothing less than amazing and the sound makes me want to sing (luckily for Thomas I did not, I don't really have a talent there).
> I will look forward to find projects for that, it will be joy to dig into.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we did get the shop photo! I forget that too often these days, so I was really happy I remembered this time, always a joy to capture these moments.
> I do have a feeling it will not be the last time we meet up, so there might be more photos.
> Perhaps from Thomas place, we have agreed that I will come visit at some time and there be able to look at some wood also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I will go and work a little on a restore of this old, sweet, little Danish hobby woodworker bench.
> I bought it yesterday from a nice old lady here in Copenhagen, I am thinking it can be my DIY bench in the apartment or if I get a bad case of wood withdrawal at home.
> But that's another story, for another day.
> 
> Once again; thank you for a wonderful afternoon Thomas.
> Big smile.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts to you and your family,*
> Mads


Thanks for the comments.
News from Thomas: http://lumberjocks.com/iamtomkelvin/blog/94290
Big smile,
Mads


----------



## mafe

*Pipes get new life, in memory of Madts' father*

*Pipes get new life*
in memory of Madts' father

I had the pleasure to meet up with our LJ friend Madts a few times when he visited Copenhagen, last time he was there the occasion was one of the tough facts of life, his father had left us and he came to say goodbye.
Madts was so kind to think of me and one of the things he thought I should have was a handful of his fathers old pipes, pipe tools and some good tobacco. I am and was touched by this gesture, thanks Madts.









The pipes were of all kinds and conditions.









All of them needed a good clean up, Madts' father was one of the real old school pipe smokers, who really smoked a pipe and build up coke in the chamber until it could not be stuffed no more.









This is a way of protecting the pipes wood from getting too hot.
(I am cleaning my pipes often and then smoking them gentle and use whiskey on the pipe cleaner to add flavour).









So chambers and stems cleaned.









I also cleaned the outside.









That left the pipes with no gloss.









So a little oil.









And you can see the life comes back.









Next was a polish to recover the shine.









Stems also.
The one on the left were the test stem.
The one on right how they looked.









Repeat a lot and I end up with a bunch of pipes that can be smoked from now.









Some were not to save, so a few got different new life's.
Here one gets drilled out…









Neck cut of, cleaned and shaped a wee.









Dye brings out the contrasts.
A lid formed from a piece of buffalo horn.









Here one that had to give in, as you can see it was really smoked to it's final.
I really respected this and had a feel I got a wee closer to the father of Madts for a second.









I attached the lid with a brass rod and like this it got a new life and form.









A small box for tobacco on the go.
I use it when taking a walk in the forest or going for a visit where I need a extra smoke or two.









The hole was closed by a contrasting wood.









Also made this foolish little fellow, just for the fun of it.









It is a grease pot.









Like this I got wax for the pipes.









A broken pocket knife provided the blade for this little pipe knife.









It also got a lid and a wood sheath for the blade.









New purposeses.









Storage in different forms.









Like this I can bring a pocket knife and tobacco in a elegant way.









With this last picture I will send a thank you to Madts and a warm thought to his dad, hope he is at peace and with a good pipe of tobacco.

Perhaps this can inspire to bring new life, to send love to those who are no longer here and to appreciate friendships.

*Best thoughts,*

Mads


----------



## madts

mafe said:


> *Pipes get new life, in memory of Madts' father*
> 
> *Pipes get new life*
> in memory of Madts' father
> 
> I had the pleasure to meet up with our LJ friend Madts a few times when he visited Copenhagen, last time he was there the occasion was one of the tough facts of life, his father had left us and he came to say goodbye.
> Madts was so kind to think of me and one of the things he thought I should have was a handful of his fathers old pipes, pipe tools and some good tobacco. I am and was touched by this gesture, thanks Madts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pipes were of all kinds and conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of them needed a good clean up, Madts' father was one of the real old school pipe smokers, who really smoked a pipe and build up coke in the chamber until it could not be stuffed no more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a way of protecting the pipes wood from getting too hot.
> (I am cleaning my pipes often and then smoking them gentle and use whiskey on the pipe cleaner to add flavour).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So chambers and stems cleaned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also cleaned the outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That left the pipes with no gloss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a little oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you can see the life comes back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was a polish to recover the shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stems also.
> The one on the left were the test stem.
> The one on right how they looked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repeat a lot and I end up with a bunch of pipes that can be smoked from now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some were not to save, so a few got different new life's.
> Here one gets drilled out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neck cut of, cleaned and shaped a wee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dye brings out the contrasts.
> A lid formed from a piece of buffalo horn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here one that had to give in, as you can see it was really smoked to it's final.
> I really respected this and had a feel I got a wee closer to the father of Madts for a second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I attached the lid with a brass rod and like this it got a new life and form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A small box for tobacco on the go.
> I use it when taking a walk in the forest or going for a visit where I need a extra smoke or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hole was closed by a contrasting wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also made this foolish little fellow, just for the fun of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a grease pot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this I got wax for the pipes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A broken pocket knife provided the blade for this little pipe knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also got a lid and a wood sheath for the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New purposeses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storage in different forms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this I can bring a pocket knife and tobacco in a elegant way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this last picture I will send a thank you to Madts and a warm thought to his dad, hope he is at peace and with a good pipe of tobacco.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire to bring new life, to send love to those who are no longer here and to appreciate friendships.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Pretty cool Mads. I am so glade that you bring them back to life in whatever form.

-Madts.


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Pipes get new life, in memory of Madts' father*
> 
> *Pipes get new life*
> in memory of Madts' father
> 
> I had the pleasure to meet up with our LJ friend Madts a few times when he visited Copenhagen, last time he was there the occasion was one of the tough facts of life, his father had left us and he came to say goodbye.
> Madts was so kind to think of me and one of the things he thought I should have was a handful of his fathers old pipes, pipe tools and some good tobacco. I am and was touched by this gesture, thanks Madts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pipes were of all kinds and conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of them needed a good clean up, Madts' father was one of the real old school pipe smokers, who really smoked a pipe and build up coke in the chamber until it could not be stuffed no more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a way of protecting the pipes wood from getting too hot.
> (I am cleaning my pipes often and then smoking them gentle and use whiskey on the pipe cleaner to add flavour).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So chambers and stems cleaned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also cleaned the outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That left the pipes with no gloss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a little oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you can see the life comes back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was a polish to recover the shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stems also.
> The one on the left were the test stem.
> The one on right how they looked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repeat a lot and I end up with a bunch of pipes that can be smoked from now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some were not to save, so a few got different new life's.
> Here one gets drilled out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neck cut of, cleaned and shaped a wee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dye brings out the contrasts.
> A lid formed from a piece of buffalo horn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here one that had to give in, as you can see it was really smoked to it's final.
> I really respected this and had a feel I got a wee closer to the father of Madts for a second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I attached the lid with a brass rod and like this it got a new life and form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A small box for tobacco on the go.
> I use it when taking a walk in the forest or going for a visit where I need a extra smoke or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hole was closed by a contrasting wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also made this foolish little fellow, just for the fun of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a grease pot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this I got wax for the pipes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A broken pocket knife provided the blade for this little pipe knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also got a lid and a wood sheath for the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New purposeses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storage in different forms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this I can bring a pocket knife and tobacco in a elegant way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this last picture I will send a thank you to Madts and a warm thought to his dad, hope he is at peace and with a good pipe of tobacco.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire to bring new life, to send love to those who are no longer here and to appreciate friendships.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


A friend asked me once, if I was not worried what happened to all my tools when I pass away, I answered from my heart; no, as long as I made them a little better while they were in my hands. My grandfather learned me: if we borrow something, we should always deliver it back a little better, than when we got it. As I see it we don't own anything we borrow it for a while and the only thing that is really ours is our life, so we need to be grateful and fill it up with joy, looking at your fathers pipes, I can see he had a sense of that and I feel proud to get to borrow them for a while.
As said, I am the one who says thanks.
Best of my thoughts to you and the family,
Mads


----------



## madts

mafe said:


> *Pipes get new life, in memory of Madts' father*
> 
> *Pipes get new life*
> in memory of Madts' father
> 
> I had the pleasure to meet up with our LJ friend Madts a few times when he visited Copenhagen, last time he was there the occasion was one of the tough facts of life, his father had left us and he came to say goodbye.
> Madts was so kind to think of me and one of the things he thought I should have was a handful of his fathers old pipes, pipe tools and some good tobacco. I am and was touched by this gesture, thanks Madts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pipes were of all kinds and conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of them needed a good clean up, Madts' father was one of the real old school pipe smokers, who really smoked a pipe and build up coke in the chamber until it could not be stuffed no more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a way of protecting the pipes wood from getting too hot.
> (I am cleaning my pipes often and then smoking them gentle and use whiskey on the pipe cleaner to add flavour).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So chambers and stems cleaned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also cleaned the outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That left the pipes with no gloss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a little oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you can see the life comes back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was a polish to recover the shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stems also.
> The one on the left were the test stem.
> The one on right how they looked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repeat a lot and I end up with a bunch of pipes that can be smoked from now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some were not to save, so a few got different new life's.
> Here one gets drilled out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neck cut of, cleaned and shaped a wee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dye brings out the contrasts.
> A lid formed from a piece of buffalo horn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here one that had to give in, as you can see it was really smoked to it's final.
> I really respected this and had a feel I got a wee closer to the father of Madts for a second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I attached the lid with a brass rod and like this it got a new life and form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A small box for tobacco on the go.
> I use it when taking a walk in the forest or going for a visit where I need a extra smoke or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hole was closed by a contrasting wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also made this foolish little fellow, just for the fun of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a grease pot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this I got wax for the pipes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A broken pocket knife provided the blade for this little pipe knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also got a lid and a wood sheath for the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New purposeses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storage in different forms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this I can bring a pocket knife and tobacco in a elegant way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this last picture I will send a thank you to Madts and a warm thought to his dad, hope he is at peace and with a good pipe of tobacco.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire to bring new life, to send love to those who are no longer here and to appreciate friendships.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Duplicate.


----------



## kiefer

mafe said:


> *Pipes get new life, in memory of Madts' father*
> 
> *Pipes get new life*
> in memory of Madts' father
> 
> I had the pleasure to meet up with our LJ friend Madts a few times when he visited Copenhagen, last time he was there the occasion was one of the tough facts of life, his father had left us and he came to say goodbye.
> Madts was so kind to think of me and one of the things he thought I should have was a handful of his fathers old pipes, pipe tools and some good tobacco. I am and was touched by this gesture, thanks Madts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pipes were of all kinds and conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of them needed a good clean up, Madts' father was one of the real old school pipe smokers, who really smoked a pipe and build up coke in the chamber until it could not be stuffed no more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a way of protecting the pipes wood from getting too hot.
> (I am cleaning my pipes often and then smoking them gentle and use whiskey on the pipe cleaner to add flavour).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So chambers and stems cleaned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also cleaned the outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That left the pipes with no gloss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a little oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you can see the life comes back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was a polish to recover the shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stems also.
> The one on the left were the test stem.
> The one on right how they looked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repeat a lot and I end up with a bunch of pipes that can be smoked from now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some were not to save, so a few got different new life's.
> Here one gets drilled out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neck cut of, cleaned and shaped a wee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dye brings out the contrasts.
> A lid formed from a piece of buffalo horn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here one that had to give in, as you can see it was really smoked to it's final.
> I really respected this and had a feel I got a wee closer to the father of Madts for a second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I attached the lid with a brass rod and like this it got a new life and form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A small box for tobacco on the go.
> I use it when taking a walk in the forest or going for a visit where I need a extra smoke or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hole was closed by a contrasting wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also made this foolish little fellow, just for the fun of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a grease pot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this I got wax for the pipes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A broken pocket knife provided the blade for this little pipe knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also got a lid and a wood sheath for the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New purposeses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storage in different forms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this I can bring a pocket knife and tobacco in a elegant way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this last picture I will send a thank you to Madts and a warm thought to his dad, hope he is at peace and with a good pipe of tobacco.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire to bring new life, to send love to those who are no longer here and to appreciate friendships.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Well said and done Mads 
You are so right in your thinking and appreciating these lovely pipes giving them more time with some careful restoration . I am sure Madts fully appreciates this and is grateful for you honoring his Father .

Klaus


----------



## lew

mafe said:


> *Pipes get new life, in memory of Madts' father*
> 
> *Pipes get new life*
> in memory of Madts' father
> 
> I had the pleasure to meet up with our LJ friend Madts a few times when he visited Copenhagen, last time he was there the occasion was one of the tough facts of life, his father had left us and he came to say goodbye.
> Madts was so kind to think of me and one of the things he thought I should have was a handful of his fathers old pipes, pipe tools and some good tobacco. I am and was touched by this gesture, thanks Madts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pipes were of all kinds and conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of them needed a good clean up, Madts' father was one of the real old school pipe smokers, who really smoked a pipe and build up coke in the chamber until it could not be stuffed no more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a way of protecting the pipes wood from getting too hot.
> (I am cleaning my pipes often and then smoking them gentle and use whiskey on the pipe cleaner to add flavour).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So chambers and stems cleaned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also cleaned the outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That left the pipes with no gloss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a little oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you can see the life comes back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was a polish to recover the shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stems also.
> The one on the left were the test stem.
> The one on right how they looked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repeat a lot and I end up with a bunch of pipes that can be smoked from now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some were not to save, so a few got different new life's.
> Here one gets drilled out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neck cut of, cleaned and shaped a wee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dye brings out the contrasts.
> A lid formed from a piece of buffalo horn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here one that had to give in, as you can see it was really smoked to it's final.
> I really respected this and had a feel I got a wee closer to the father of Madts for a second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I attached the lid with a brass rod and like this it got a new life and form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A small box for tobacco on the go.
> I use it when taking a walk in the forest or going for a visit where I need a extra smoke or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hole was closed by a contrasting wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also made this foolish little fellow, just for the fun of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a grease pot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this I got wax for the pipes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A broken pocket knife provided the blade for this little pipe knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also got a lid and a wood sheath for the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New purposeses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storage in different forms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this I can bring a pocket knife and tobacco in a elegant way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this last picture I will send a thank you to Madts and a warm thought to his dad, hope he is at peace and with a good pipe of tobacco.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire to bring new life, to send love to those who are no longer here and to appreciate friendships.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


I can smell the wonderful, soft aroma of the tobacco from here.


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen

mafe said:


> *Pipes get new life, in memory of Madts' father*
> 
> *Pipes get new life*
> in memory of Madts' father
> 
> I had the pleasure to meet up with our LJ friend Madts a few times when he visited Copenhagen, last time he was there the occasion was one of the tough facts of life, his father had left us and he came to say goodbye.
> Madts was so kind to think of me and one of the things he thought I should have was a handful of his fathers old pipes, pipe tools and some good tobacco. I am and was touched by this gesture, thanks Madts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pipes were of all kinds and conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of them needed a good clean up, Madts' father was one of the real old school pipe smokers, who really smoked a pipe and build up coke in the chamber until it could not be stuffed no more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a way of protecting the pipes wood from getting too hot.
> (I am cleaning my pipes often and then smoking them gentle and use whiskey on the pipe cleaner to add flavour).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So chambers and stems cleaned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also cleaned the outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That left the pipes with no gloss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a little oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you can see the life comes back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was a polish to recover the shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stems also.
> The one on the left were the test stem.
> The one on right how they looked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repeat a lot and I end up with a bunch of pipes that can be smoked from now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some were not to save, so a few got different new life's.
> Here one gets drilled out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neck cut of, cleaned and shaped a wee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dye brings out the contrasts.
> A lid formed from a piece of buffalo horn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here one that had to give in, as you can see it was really smoked to it's final.
> I really respected this and had a feel I got a wee closer to the father of Madts for a second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I attached the lid with a brass rod and like this it got a new life and form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A small box for tobacco on the go.
> I use it when taking a walk in the forest or going for a visit where I need a extra smoke or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hole was closed by a contrasting wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also made this foolish little fellow, just for the fun of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a grease pot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this I got wax for the pipes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A broken pocket knife provided the blade for this little pipe knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also got a lid and a wood sheath for the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New purposeses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storage in different forms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this I can bring a pocket knife and tobacco in a elegant way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this last picture I will send a thank you to Madts and a warm thought to his dad, hope he is at peace and with a good pipe of tobacco.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire to bring new life, to send love to those who are no longer here and to appreciate friendships.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Looks like there are many fine hours of life enjoyed in those old pipes. And many more during and after the restoration as well. 
Of course the pipe-pocket knife and pipe-greasepot had to be invented by you! While reading i almost expected to find that you had also made a pipe-firesteel with flint and mushroom-boiled-in-horse-pee inside..


----------



## shipwright

mafe said:


> *Pipes get new life, in memory of Madts' father*
> 
> *Pipes get new life*
> in memory of Madts' father
> 
> I had the pleasure to meet up with our LJ friend Madts a few times when he visited Copenhagen, last time he was there the occasion was one of the tough facts of life, his father had left us and he came to say goodbye.
> Madts was so kind to think of me and one of the things he thought I should have was a handful of his fathers old pipes, pipe tools and some good tobacco. I am and was touched by this gesture, thanks Madts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pipes were of all kinds and conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of them needed a good clean up, Madts' father was one of the real old school pipe smokers, who really smoked a pipe and build up coke in the chamber until it could not be stuffed no more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a way of protecting the pipes wood from getting too hot.
> (I am cleaning my pipes often and then smoking them gentle and use whiskey on the pipe cleaner to add flavour).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So chambers and stems cleaned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also cleaned the outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That left the pipes with no gloss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a little oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you can see the life comes back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was a polish to recover the shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stems also.
> The one on the left were the test stem.
> The one on right how they looked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repeat a lot and I end up with a bunch of pipes that can be smoked from now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some were not to save, so a few got different new life's.
> Here one gets drilled out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neck cut of, cleaned and shaped a wee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dye brings out the contrasts.
> A lid formed from a piece of buffalo horn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here one that had to give in, as you can see it was really smoked to it's final.
> I really respected this and had a feel I got a wee closer to the father of Madts for a second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I attached the lid with a brass rod and like this it got a new life and form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A small box for tobacco on the go.
> I use it when taking a walk in the forest or going for a visit where I need a extra smoke or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hole was closed by a contrasting wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also made this foolish little fellow, just for the fun of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a grease pot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this I got wax for the pipes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A broken pocket knife provided the blade for this little pipe knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also got a lid and a wood sheath for the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New purposeses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storage in different forms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this I can bring a pocket knife and tobacco in a elegant way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this last picture I will send a thank you to Madts and a warm thought to his dad, hope he is at peace and with a good pipe of tobacco.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire to bring new life, to send love to those who are no longer here and to appreciate friendships.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Well done my friend.


----------



## Bricofleur

mafe said:


> *Pipes get new life, in memory of Madts' father*
> 
> *Pipes get new life*
> in memory of Madts' father
> 
> I had the pleasure to meet up with our LJ friend Madts a few times when he visited Copenhagen, last time he was there the occasion was one of the tough facts of life, his father had left us and he came to say goodbye.
> Madts was so kind to think of me and one of the things he thought I should have was a handful of his fathers old pipes, pipe tools and some good tobacco. I am and was touched by this gesture, thanks Madts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pipes were of all kinds and conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of them needed a good clean up, Madts' father was one of the real old school pipe smokers, who really smoked a pipe and build up coke in the chamber until it could not be stuffed no more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a way of protecting the pipes wood from getting too hot.
> (I am cleaning my pipes often and then smoking them gentle and use whiskey on the pipe cleaner to add flavour).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So chambers and stems cleaned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also cleaned the outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That left the pipes with no gloss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a little oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you can see the life comes back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was a polish to recover the shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stems also.
> The one on the left were the test stem.
> The one on right how they looked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repeat a lot and I end up with a bunch of pipes that can be smoked from now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some were not to save, so a few got different new life's.
> Here one gets drilled out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neck cut of, cleaned and shaped a wee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dye brings out the contrasts.
> A lid formed from a piece of buffalo horn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here one that had to give in, as you can see it was really smoked to it's final.
> I really respected this and had a feel I got a wee closer to the father of Madts for a second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I attached the lid with a brass rod and like this it got a new life and form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A small box for tobacco on the go.
> I use it when taking a walk in the forest or going for a visit where I need a extra smoke or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hole was closed by a contrasting wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also made this foolish little fellow, just for the fun of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a grease pot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this I got wax for the pipes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A broken pocket knife provided the blade for this little pipe knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also got a lid and a wood sheath for the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New purposeses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storage in different forms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this I can bring a pocket knife and tobacco in a elegant way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this last picture I will send a thank you to Madts and a warm thought to his dad, hope he is at peace and with a good pipe of tobacco.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire to bring new life, to send love to those who are no longer here and to appreciate friendships.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Clever reuse my friend ! To be remembered.

Best,
Serge

http://atelierdubricoleur.wordpress.com


----------



## tyvekboy

mafe said:


> *Pipes get new life, in memory of Madts' father*
> 
> *Pipes get new life*
> in memory of Madts' father
> 
> I had the pleasure to meet up with our LJ friend Madts a few times when he visited Copenhagen, last time he was there the occasion was one of the tough facts of life, his father had left us and he came to say goodbye.
> Madts was so kind to think of me and one of the things he thought I should have was a handful of his fathers old pipes, pipe tools and some good tobacco. I am and was touched by this gesture, thanks Madts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pipes were of all kinds and conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of them needed a good clean up, Madts' father was one of the real old school pipe smokers, who really smoked a pipe and build up coke in the chamber until it could not be stuffed no more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a way of protecting the pipes wood from getting too hot.
> (I am cleaning my pipes often and then smoking them gentle and use whiskey on the pipe cleaner to add flavour).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So chambers and stems cleaned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also cleaned the outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That left the pipes with no gloss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a little oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you can see the life comes back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was a polish to recover the shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stems also.
> The one on the left were the test stem.
> The one on right how they looked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repeat a lot and I end up with a bunch of pipes that can be smoked from now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some were not to save, so a few got different new life's.
> Here one gets drilled out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neck cut of, cleaned and shaped a wee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dye brings out the contrasts.
> A lid formed from a piece of buffalo horn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here one that had to give in, as you can see it was really smoked to it's final.
> I really respected this and had a feel I got a wee closer to the father of Madts for a second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I attached the lid with a brass rod and like this it got a new life and form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A small box for tobacco on the go.
> I use it when taking a walk in the forest or going for a visit where I need a extra smoke or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hole was closed by a contrasting wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also made this foolish little fellow, just for the fun of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a grease pot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this I got wax for the pipes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A broken pocket knife provided the blade for this little pipe knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also got a lid and a wood sheath for the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New purposeses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storage in different forms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this I can bring a pocket knife and tobacco in a elegant way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this last picture I will send a thank you to Madts and a warm thought to his dad, hope he is at peace and with a good pipe of tobacco.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire to bring new life, to send love to those who are no longer here and to appreciate friendships.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Nice job of restoring the pipes and repurposing the others.

What is your method of finishing off the bowls? Stain? Wax? Buffing? Some of my pipes need some TLC.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Druid

mafe said:


> *Pipes get new life, in memory of Madts' father*
> 
> *Pipes get new life*
> in memory of Madts' father
> 
> I had the pleasure to meet up with our LJ friend Madts a few times when he visited Copenhagen, last time he was there the occasion was one of the tough facts of life, his father had left us and he came to say goodbye.
> Madts was so kind to think of me and one of the things he thought I should have was a handful of his fathers old pipes, pipe tools and some good tobacco. I am and was touched by this gesture, thanks Madts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pipes were of all kinds and conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of them needed a good clean up, Madts' father was one of the real old school pipe smokers, who really smoked a pipe and build up coke in the chamber until it could not be stuffed no more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a way of protecting the pipes wood from getting too hot.
> (I am cleaning my pipes often and then smoking them gentle and use whiskey on the pipe cleaner to add flavour).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So chambers and stems cleaned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also cleaned the outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That left the pipes with no gloss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a little oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you can see the life comes back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was a polish to recover the shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stems also.
> The one on the left were the test stem.
> The one on right how they looked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repeat a lot and I end up with a bunch of pipes that can be smoked from now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some were not to save, so a few got different new life's.
> Here one gets drilled out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neck cut of, cleaned and shaped a wee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dye brings out the contrasts.
> A lid formed from a piece of buffalo horn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here one that had to give in, as you can see it was really smoked to it's final.
> I really respected this and had a feel I got a wee closer to the father of Madts for a second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I attached the lid with a brass rod and like this it got a new life and form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A small box for tobacco on the go.
> I use it when taking a walk in the forest or going for a visit where I need a extra smoke or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hole was closed by a contrasting wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also made this foolish little fellow, just for the fun of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a grease pot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this I got wax for the pipes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A broken pocket knife provided the blade for this little pipe knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also got a lid and a wood sheath for the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New purposeses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storage in different forms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this I can bring a pocket knife and tobacco in a elegant way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this last picture I will send a thank you to Madts and a warm thought to his dad, hope he is at peace and with a good pipe of tobacco.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire to bring new life, to send love to those who are no longer here and to appreciate friendships.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Really interesting blog Mads. I like the beauty of your craftsmanship, and also the beauty in your comment to Madts.
Well done.


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Pipes get new life, in memory of Madts' father*
> 
> *Pipes get new life*
> in memory of Madts' father
> 
> I had the pleasure to meet up with our LJ friend Madts a few times when he visited Copenhagen, last time he was there the occasion was one of the tough facts of life, his father had left us and he came to say goodbye.
> Madts was so kind to think of me and one of the things he thought I should have was a handful of his fathers old pipes, pipe tools and some good tobacco. I am and was touched by this gesture, thanks Madts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pipes were of all kinds and conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of them needed a good clean up, Madts' father was one of the real old school pipe smokers, who really smoked a pipe and build up coke in the chamber until it could not be stuffed no more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a way of protecting the pipes wood from getting too hot.
> (I am cleaning my pipes often and then smoking them gentle and use whiskey on the pipe cleaner to add flavour).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So chambers and stems cleaned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also cleaned the outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That left the pipes with no gloss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a little oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you can see the life comes back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was a polish to recover the shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stems also.
> The one on the left were the test stem.
> The one on right how they looked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repeat a lot and I end up with a bunch of pipes that can be smoked from now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some were not to save, so a few got different new life's.
> Here one gets drilled out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neck cut of, cleaned and shaped a wee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dye brings out the contrasts.
> A lid formed from a piece of buffalo horn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here one that had to give in, as you can see it was really smoked to it's final.
> I really respected this and had a feel I got a wee closer to the father of Madts for a second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I attached the lid with a brass rod and like this it got a new life and form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A small box for tobacco on the go.
> I use it when taking a walk in the forest or going for a visit where I need a extra smoke or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hole was closed by a contrasting wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also made this foolish little fellow, just for the fun of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a grease pot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this I got wax for the pipes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A broken pocket knife provided the blade for this little pipe knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also got a lid and a wood sheath for the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New purposeses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storage in different forms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this I can bring a pocket knife and tobacco in a elegant way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this last picture I will send a thank you to Madts and a warm thought to his dad, hope he is at peace and with a good pipe of tobacco.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire to bring new life, to send love to those who are no longer here and to appreciate friendships.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Hi guys,
Thank you all for the fine words, always warms my heart and trust me it is cold now in Copenhagen.
Druid, a pipe smoke must have the right eye for making stuff from pipes, or at least he knows how to hold one, thanks.
tyvekboy, all of them… When tired they get sanding up to grid 1200 then, stain 1-3 colors, oil, polish, wax. If they are fair, I just buff them with a polish and wax.
Brico, thanks, long time, lovely to see you here, guess life have wings there also.
Ship, smiles my dear Paul, smiles.
Kærlighedsbamsen, laughing big time here, yes that could be me! No I think the pipe have got a new sound now…
Lew, here also, smiles.
Kiefer, I think Mads know me by now. ;-)
Madts, hug you back.
Best thoughts to all of you,
Mads


----------



## Kentuk55

mafe said:


> *Pipes get new life, in memory of Madts' father*
> 
> *Pipes get new life*
> in memory of Madts' father
> 
> I had the pleasure to meet up with our LJ friend Madts a few times when he visited Copenhagen, last time he was there the occasion was one of the tough facts of life, his father had left us and he came to say goodbye.
> Madts was so kind to think of me and one of the things he thought I should have was a handful of his fathers old pipes, pipe tools and some good tobacco. I am and was touched by this gesture, thanks Madts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pipes were of all kinds and conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of them needed a good clean up, Madts' father was one of the real old school pipe smokers, who really smoked a pipe and build up coke in the chamber until it could not be stuffed no more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a way of protecting the pipes wood from getting too hot.
> (I am cleaning my pipes often and then smoking them gentle and use whiskey on the pipe cleaner to add flavour).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So chambers and stems cleaned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also cleaned the outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That left the pipes with no gloss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a little oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you can see the life comes back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was a polish to recover the shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stems also.
> The one on the left were the test stem.
> The one on right how they looked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repeat a lot and I end up with a bunch of pipes that can be smoked from now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some were not to save, so a few got different new life's.
> Here one gets drilled out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neck cut of, cleaned and shaped a wee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dye brings out the contrasts.
> A lid formed from a piece of buffalo horn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here one that had to give in, as you can see it was really smoked to it's final.
> I really respected this and had a feel I got a wee closer to the father of Madts for a second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I attached the lid with a brass rod and like this it got a new life and form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A small box for tobacco on the go.
> I use it when taking a walk in the forest or going for a visit where I need a extra smoke or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hole was closed by a contrasting wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also made this foolish little fellow, just for the fun of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a grease pot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this I got wax for the pipes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A broken pocket knife provided the blade for this little pipe knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also got a lid and a wood sheath for the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New purposeses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storage in different forms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this I can bring a pocket knife and tobacco in a elegant way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this last picture I will send a thank you to Madts and a warm thought to his dad, hope he is at peace and with a good pipe of tobacco.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire to bring new life, to send love to those who are no longer here and to appreciate friendships.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


You're the pipe master Mads. Very well done.


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Pipes get new life, in memory of Madts' father*
> 
> *Pipes get new life*
> in memory of Madts' father
> 
> I had the pleasure to meet up with our LJ friend Madts a few times when he visited Copenhagen, last time he was there the occasion was one of the tough facts of life, his father had left us and he came to say goodbye.
> Madts was so kind to think of me and one of the things he thought I should have was a handful of his fathers old pipes, pipe tools and some good tobacco. I am and was touched by this gesture, thanks Madts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pipes were of all kinds and conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of them needed a good clean up, Madts' father was one of the real old school pipe smokers, who really smoked a pipe and build up coke in the chamber until it could not be stuffed no more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a way of protecting the pipes wood from getting too hot.
> (I am cleaning my pipes often and then smoking them gentle and use whiskey on the pipe cleaner to add flavour).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So chambers and stems cleaned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also cleaned the outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That left the pipes with no gloss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a little oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you can see the life comes back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was a polish to recover the shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stems also.
> The one on the left were the test stem.
> The one on right how they looked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repeat a lot and I end up with a bunch of pipes that can be smoked from now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some were not to save, so a few got different new life's.
> Here one gets drilled out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neck cut of, cleaned and shaped a wee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dye brings out the contrasts.
> A lid formed from a piece of buffalo horn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here one that had to give in, as you can see it was really smoked to it's final.
> I really respected this and had a feel I got a wee closer to the father of Madts for a second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I attached the lid with a brass rod and like this it got a new life and form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A small box for tobacco on the go.
> I use it when taking a walk in the forest or going for a visit where I need a extra smoke or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hole was closed by a contrasting wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also made this foolish little fellow, just for the fun of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a grease pot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this I got wax for the pipes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A broken pocket knife provided the blade for this little pipe knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also got a lid and a wood sheath for the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New purposeses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storage in different forms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this I can bring a pocket knife and tobacco in a elegant way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this last picture I will send a thank you to Madts and a warm thought to his dad, hope he is at peace and with a good pipe of tobacco.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire to bring new life, to send love to those who are no longer here and to appreciate friendships.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Smoking Roger! Peace and thanks. ;-)
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## CFrye

mafe said:


> *Pipes get new life, in memory of Madts' father*
> 
> *Pipes get new life*
> in memory of Madts' father
> 
> I had the pleasure to meet up with our LJ friend Madts a few times when he visited Copenhagen, last time he was there the occasion was one of the tough facts of life, his father had left us and he came to say goodbye.
> Madts was so kind to think of me and one of the things he thought I should have was a handful of his fathers old pipes, pipe tools and some good tobacco. I am and was touched by this gesture, thanks Madts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pipes were of all kinds and conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of them needed a good clean up, Madts' father was one of the real old school pipe smokers, who really smoked a pipe and build up coke in the chamber until it could not be stuffed no more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a way of protecting the pipes wood from getting too hot.
> (I am cleaning my pipes often and then smoking them gentle and use whiskey on the pipe cleaner to add flavour).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So chambers and stems cleaned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also cleaned the outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That left the pipes with no gloss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a little oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you can see the life comes back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was a polish to recover the shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stems also.
> The one on the left were the test stem.
> The one on right how they looked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repeat a lot and I end up with a bunch of pipes that can be smoked from now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some were not to save, so a few got different new life's.
> Here one gets drilled out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neck cut of, cleaned and shaped a wee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dye brings out the contrasts.
> A lid formed from a piece of buffalo horn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here one that had to give in, as you can see it was really smoked to it's final.
> I really respected this and had a feel I got a wee closer to the father of Madts for a second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I attached the lid with a brass rod and like this it got a new life and form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A small box for tobacco on the go.
> I use it when taking a walk in the forest or going for a visit where I need a extra smoke or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hole was closed by a contrasting wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also made this foolish little fellow, just for the fun of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a grease pot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this I got wax for the pipes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A broken pocket knife provided the blade for this little pipe knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also got a lid and a wood sheath for the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New purposeses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storage in different forms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this I can bring a pocket knife and tobacco in a elegant way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this last picture I will send a thank you to Madts and a warm thought to his dad, hope he is at peace and with a good pipe of tobacco.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire to bring new life, to send love to those who are no longer here and to appreciate friendships.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


You learned well from your Grandfather, Mads, and teach us as you share. I love all the re-purposing you've done with these pipes. I smiled when I saw the grease box


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Pipes get new life, in memory of Madts' father*
> 
> *Pipes get new life*
> in memory of Madts' father
> 
> I had the pleasure to meet up with our LJ friend Madts a few times when he visited Copenhagen, last time he was there the occasion was one of the tough facts of life, his father had left us and he came to say goodbye.
> Madts was so kind to think of me and one of the things he thought I should have was a handful of his fathers old pipes, pipe tools and some good tobacco. I am and was touched by this gesture, thanks Madts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pipes were of all kinds and conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of them needed a good clean up, Madts' father was one of the real old school pipe smokers, who really smoked a pipe and build up coke in the chamber until it could not be stuffed no more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a way of protecting the pipes wood from getting too hot.
> (I am cleaning my pipes often and then smoking them gentle and use whiskey on the pipe cleaner to add flavour).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So chambers and stems cleaned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also cleaned the outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That left the pipes with no gloss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a little oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you can see the life comes back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was a polish to recover the shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stems also.
> The one on the left were the test stem.
> The one on right how they looked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repeat a lot and I end up with a bunch of pipes that can be smoked from now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some were not to save, so a few got different new life's.
> Here one gets drilled out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neck cut of, cleaned and shaped a wee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dye brings out the contrasts.
> A lid formed from a piece of buffalo horn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here one that had to give in, as you can see it was really smoked to it's final.
> I really respected this and had a feel I got a wee closer to the father of Madts for a second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I attached the lid with a brass rod and like this it got a new life and form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A small box for tobacco on the go.
> I use it when taking a walk in the forest or going for a visit where I need a extra smoke or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hole was closed by a contrasting wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also made this foolish little fellow, just for the fun of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a grease pot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this I got wax for the pipes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A broken pocket knife provided the blade for this little pipe knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also got a lid and a wood sheath for the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New purposeses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storage in different forms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this I can bring a pocket knife and tobacco in a elegant way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this last picture I will send a thank you to Madts and a warm thought to his dad, hope he is at peace and with a good pipe of tobacco.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire to bring new life, to send love to those who are no longer here and to appreciate friendships.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Smiles Candy, yes he was wise at times. He was a former navy Commander and retired early, then bought a farm and became self-sufficient there, even grew from seeds a whole forest and planted every tree with his own hands.
Yes I had to make a grease box… could not help my self. Laugh.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Just_Iain

mafe said:


> *Pipes get new life, in memory of Madts' father*
> 
> *Pipes get new life*
> in memory of Madts' father
> 
> I had the pleasure to meet up with our LJ friend Madts a few times when he visited Copenhagen, last time he was there the occasion was one of the tough facts of life, his father had left us and he came to say goodbye.
> Madts was so kind to think of me and one of the things he thought I should have was a handful of his fathers old pipes, pipe tools and some good tobacco. I am and was touched by this gesture, thanks Madts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pipes were of all kinds and conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of them needed a good clean up, Madts' father was one of the real old school pipe smokers, who really smoked a pipe and build up coke in the chamber until it could not be stuffed no more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a way of protecting the pipes wood from getting too hot.
> (I am cleaning my pipes often and then smoking them gentle and use whiskey on the pipe cleaner to add flavour).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So chambers and stems cleaned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also cleaned the outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That left the pipes with no gloss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a little oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you can see the life comes back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was a polish to recover the shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stems also.
> The one on the left were the test stem.
> The one on right how they looked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repeat a lot and I end up with a bunch of pipes that can be smoked from now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some were not to save, so a few got different new life's.
> Here one gets drilled out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neck cut of, cleaned and shaped a wee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dye brings out the contrasts.
> A lid formed from a piece of buffalo horn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here one that had to give in, as you can see it was really smoked to it's final.
> I really respected this and had a feel I got a wee closer to the father of Madts for a second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I attached the lid with a brass rod and like this it got a new life and form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A small box for tobacco on the go.
> I use it when taking a walk in the forest or going for a visit where I need a extra smoke or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hole was closed by a contrasting wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also made this foolish little fellow, just for the fun of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a grease pot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this I got wax for the pipes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A broken pocket knife provided the blade for this little pipe knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also got a lid and a wood sheath for the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New purposeses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storage in different forms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this I can bring a pocket knife and tobacco in a elegant way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this last picture I will send a thank you to Madts and a warm thought to his dad, hope he is at peace and with a good pipe of tobacco.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire to bring new life, to send love to those who are no longer here and to appreciate friendships.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Mads, if I had a glass at hand, I would lift it recognition of some great re-purposing.

Iain


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Pipes get new life, in memory of Madts' father*
> 
> *Pipes get new life*
> in memory of Madts' father
> 
> I had the pleasure to meet up with our LJ friend Madts a few times when he visited Copenhagen, last time he was there the occasion was one of the tough facts of life, his father had left us and he came to say goodbye.
> Madts was so kind to think of me and one of the things he thought I should have was a handful of his fathers old pipes, pipe tools and some good tobacco. I am and was touched by this gesture, thanks Madts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pipes were of all kinds and conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of them needed a good clean up, Madts' father was one of the real old school pipe smokers, who really smoked a pipe and build up coke in the chamber until it could not be stuffed no more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a way of protecting the pipes wood from getting too hot.
> (I am cleaning my pipes often and then smoking them gentle and use whiskey on the pipe cleaner to add flavour).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So chambers and stems cleaned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also cleaned the outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That left the pipes with no gloss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a little oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you can see the life comes back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was a polish to recover the shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stems also.
> The one on the left were the test stem.
> The one on right how they looked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repeat a lot and I end up with a bunch of pipes that can be smoked from now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some were not to save, so a few got different new life's.
> Here one gets drilled out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neck cut of, cleaned and shaped a wee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dye brings out the contrasts.
> A lid formed from a piece of buffalo horn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here one that had to give in, as you can see it was really smoked to it's final.
> I really respected this and had a feel I got a wee closer to the father of Madts for a second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I attached the lid with a brass rod and like this it got a new life and form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A small box for tobacco on the go.
> I use it when taking a walk in the forest or going for a visit where I need a extra smoke or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hole was closed by a contrasting wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also made this foolish little fellow, just for the fun of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a grease pot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this I got wax for the pipes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A broken pocket knife provided the blade for this little pipe knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also got a lid and a wood sheath for the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New purposeses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storage in different forms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this I can bring a pocket knife and tobacco in a elegant way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this last picture I will send a thank you to Madts and a warm thought to his dad, hope he is at peace and with a good pipe of tobacco.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire to bring new life, to send love to those who are no longer here and to appreciate friendships.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Thank you Iain, so many things fell in place in this little story.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe

*MaFe goes to visit Thomas (iamtomkelvin)*

*Shop visit*
MaFe meets Thomas (iamtomkelvin)

I finally had the pleasure to go and visit our LJ friend iamtomkelvin Or as I call him Thomas. ;-)
Thomas was so kind to offer me some wood for an anvil stand, after his visit in my shop, where he saw the one I had made from construction lumber and found it a wee flimsy after I got the new beautiful anvil. I had to agree!

So we started out with cake and coffee, then a tour in his wonderful home, where the sweet dog followed us around, until it was time to go outside for some chain saw action.









Here he is in orange safety works suit, in front of his workshop, cutting up a hunk of wood.
Thomas allowed me to pick my favorite and I found one that looked like it had started to rot a wee and that it for that reason would have some play in the wood.









First it was cut to length, so it would fit my anvil.









Then time to square it up, not square actually, since I wanted some slope on the sides for stability.
Thomas is really a trained user of chainsaws, he made it look so easy, also I believe he said he had no less than six of them!









While he was sawing, I took a peak inside his workshop.
What can I say but wauuuu. What a wonderful place to hang out!









Back outside Thomas was almost there and I had to say I was more than happy.









Here we are in the shop after we put the wood in my car.
Had a wonderful time, plenty of talks and many interests to share.
Please notice his sweet dog in front of me.









All good things come to an end, here back in the shop, that have become a sewing shop these days…
I work on stuff for my hammock.









I was with a big smile, full of impressions after the day.
Good thoughts.
And as you can see, Thomas spoiled me with wood, so not only the anvil stand, but also wood for spoons, cups and much more.

Thank you Thomas, I am working on the stand these days and are sending you good thoughts.

Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up.

*Best thoughts,*

Mads


----------



## madts

mafe said:


> *MaFe goes to visit Thomas (iamtomkelvin)*
> 
> *Shop visit*
> MaFe meets Thomas (iamtomkelvin)
> 
> I finally had the pleasure to go and visit our LJ friend iamtomkelvin Or as I call him Thomas. ;-)
> Thomas was so kind to offer me some wood for an anvil stand, after his visit in my shop, where he saw the one I had made from construction lumber and found it a wee flimsy after I got the new beautiful anvil. I had to agree!
> 
> So we started out with cake and coffee, then a tour in his wonderful home, where the sweet dog followed us around, until it was time to go outside for some chain saw action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is in orange safety works suit, in front of his workshop, cutting up a hunk of wood.
> Thomas allowed me to pick my favorite and I found one that looked like it had started to rot a wee and that it for that reason would have some play in the wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First it was cut to length, so it would fit my anvil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then time to square it up, not square actually, since I wanted some slope on the sides for stability.
> Thomas is really a trained user of chainsaws, he made it look so easy, also I believe he said he had no less than six of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While he was sawing, I took a peak inside his workshop.
> What can I say but wauuuu. What a wonderful place to hang out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back outside Thomas was almost there and I had to say I was more than happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are in the shop after we put the wood in my car.
> Had a wonderful time, plenty of talks and many interests to share.
> Please notice his sweet dog in front of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All good things come to an end, here back in the shop, that have become a sewing shop these days…
> I work on stuff for my hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was with a big smile, full of impressions after the day.
> Good thoughts.
> And as you can see, Thomas spoiled me with wood, so not only the anvil stand, but also wood for spoons, cups and much more.
> 
> Thank you Thomas, I am working on the stand these days and are sending you good thoughts.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


I just love.

-Madts.


----------



## SPalm

mafe said:


> *MaFe goes to visit Thomas (iamtomkelvin)*
> 
> *Shop visit*
> MaFe meets Thomas (iamtomkelvin)
> 
> I finally had the pleasure to go and visit our LJ friend iamtomkelvin Or as I call him Thomas. ;-)
> Thomas was so kind to offer me some wood for an anvil stand, after his visit in my shop, where he saw the one I had made from construction lumber and found it a wee flimsy after I got the new beautiful anvil. I had to agree!
> 
> So we started out with cake and coffee, then a tour in his wonderful home, where the sweet dog followed us around, until it was time to go outside for some chain saw action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is in orange safety works suit, in front of his workshop, cutting up a hunk of wood.
> Thomas allowed me to pick my favorite and I found one that looked like it had started to rot a wee and that it for that reason would have some play in the wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First it was cut to length, so it would fit my anvil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then time to square it up, not square actually, since I wanted some slope on the sides for stability.
> Thomas is really a trained user of chainsaws, he made it look so easy, also I believe he said he had no less than six of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While he was sawing, I took a peak inside his workshop.
> What can I say but wauuuu. What a wonderful place to hang out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back outside Thomas was almost there and I had to say I was more than happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are in the shop after we put the wood in my car.
> Had a wonderful time, plenty of talks and many interests to share.
> Please notice his sweet dog in front of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All good things come to an end, here back in the shop, that have become a sewing shop these days…
> I work on stuff for my hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was with a big smile, full of impressions after the day.
> Good thoughts.
> And as you can see, Thomas spoiled me with wood, so not only the anvil stand, but also wood for spoons, cups and much more.
> 
> Thank you Thomas, I am working on the stand these days and are sending you good thoughts.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


What a wonderful story. And nice hunks of wood. 
I am happy that I find you well and content. 
Take care my friend.

Steve


----------



## lew

mafe said:


> *MaFe goes to visit Thomas (iamtomkelvin)*
> 
> *Shop visit*
> MaFe meets Thomas (iamtomkelvin)
> 
> I finally had the pleasure to go and visit our LJ friend iamtomkelvin Or as I call him Thomas. ;-)
> Thomas was so kind to offer me some wood for an anvil stand, after his visit in my shop, where he saw the one I had made from construction lumber and found it a wee flimsy after I got the new beautiful anvil. I had to agree!
> 
> So we started out with cake and coffee, then a tour in his wonderful home, where the sweet dog followed us around, until it was time to go outside for some chain saw action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is in orange safety works suit, in front of his workshop, cutting up a hunk of wood.
> Thomas allowed me to pick my favorite and I found one that looked like it had started to rot a wee and that it for that reason would have some play in the wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First it was cut to length, so it would fit my anvil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then time to square it up, not square actually, since I wanted some slope on the sides for stability.
> Thomas is really a trained user of chainsaws, he made it look so easy, also I believe he said he had no less than six of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While he was sawing, I took a peak inside his workshop.
> What can I say but wauuuu. What a wonderful place to hang out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back outside Thomas was almost there and I had to say I was more than happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are in the shop after we put the wood in my car.
> Had a wonderful time, plenty of talks and many interests to share.
> Please notice his sweet dog in front of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All good things come to an end, here back in the shop, that have become a sewing shop these days…
> I work on stuff for my hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was with a big smile, full of impressions after the day.
> Good thoughts.
> And as you can see, Thomas spoiled me with wood, so not only the anvil stand, but also wood for spoons, cups and much more.
> 
> Thank you Thomas, I am working on the stand these days and are sending you good thoughts.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


What a wonderful friend!

His shop looks almost as cozy as yours does, Mads.


----------



## peteg

mafe said:


> *MaFe goes to visit Thomas (iamtomkelvin)*
> 
> *Shop visit*
> MaFe meets Thomas (iamtomkelvin)
> 
> I finally had the pleasure to go and visit our LJ friend iamtomkelvin Or as I call him Thomas. ;-)
> Thomas was so kind to offer me some wood for an anvil stand, after his visit in my shop, where he saw the one I had made from construction lumber and found it a wee flimsy after I got the new beautiful anvil. I had to agree!
> 
> So we started out with cake and coffee, then a tour in his wonderful home, where the sweet dog followed us around, until it was time to go outside for some chain saw action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is in orange safety works suit, in front of his workshop, cutting up a hunk of wood.
> Thomas allowed me to pick my favorite and I found one that looked like it had started to rot a wee and that it for that reason would have some play in the wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First it was cut to length, so it would fit my anvil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then time to square it up, not square actually, since I wanted some slope on the sides for stability.
> Thomas is really a trained user of chainsaws, he made it look so easy, also I believe he said he had no less than six of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While he was sawing, I took a peak inside his workshop.
> What can I say but wauuuu. What a wonderful place to hang out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back outside Thomas was almost there and I had to say I was more than happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are in the shop after we put the wood in my car.
> Had a wonderful time, plenty of talks and many interests to share.
> Please notice his sweet dog in front of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All good things come to an end, here back in the shop, that have become a sewing shop these days…
> I work on stuff for my hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was with a big smile, full of impressions after the day.
> Good thoughts.
> And as you can see, Thomas spoiled me with wood, so not only the anvil stand, but also wood for spoons, cups and much more.
> 
> Thank you Thomas, I am working on the stand these days and are sending you good thoughts.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


sounded like a fabulous day shared with a kindred woodie spirit Mads 
well done guys
cheers
Pete


----------



## doubleDD

mafe said:


> *MaFe goes to visit Thomas (iamtomkelvin)*
> 
> *Shop visit*
> MaFe meets Thomas (iamtomkelvin)
> 
> I finally had the pleasure to go and visit our LJ friend iamtomkelvin Or as I call him Thomas. ;-)
> Thomas was so kind to offer me some wood for an anvil stand, after his visit in my shop, where he saw the one I had made from construction lumber and found it a wee flimsy after I got the new beautiful anvil. I had to agree!
> 
> So we started out with cake and coffee, then a tour in his wonderful home, where the sweet dog followed us around, until it was time to go outside for some chain saw action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is in orange safety works suit, in front of his workshop, cutting up a hunk of wood.
> Thomas allowed me to pick my favorite and I found one that looked like it had started to rot a wee and that it for that reason would have some play in the wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First it was cut to length, so it would fit my anvil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then time to square it up, not square actually, since I wanted some slope on the sides for stability.
> Thomas is really a trained user of chainsaws, he made it look so easy, also I believe he said he had no less than six of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While he was sawing, I took a peak inside his workshop.
> What can I say but wauuuu. What a wonderful place to hang out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back outside Thomas was almost there and I had to say I was more than happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are in the shop after we put the wood in my car.
> Had a wonderful time, plenty of talks and many interests to share.
> Please notice his sweet dog in front of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All good things come to an end, here back in the shop, that have become a sewing shop these days…
> I work on stuff for my hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was with a big smile, full of impressions after the day.
> Good thoughts.
> And as you can see, Thomas spoiled me with wood, so not only the anvil stand, but also wood for spoons, cups and much more.
> 
> Thank you Thomas, I am working on the stand these days and are sending you good thoughts.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Good to see more LJ's taking time out to visit each other. I know the pleasure of meeting with someone with the same interest. Funny how we are, someone gives you a hunk of wood and we are happy. Nice to see the spirit of friendship all around.


----------



## JoeLyddon

mafe said:


> *MaFe goes to visit Thomas (iamtomkelvin)*
> 
> *Shop visit*
> MaFe meets Thomas (iamtomkelvin)
> 
> I finally had the pleasure to go and visit our LJ friend iamtomkelvin Or as I call him Thomas. ;-)
> Thomas was so kind to offer me some wood for an anvil stand, after his visit in my shop, where he saw the one I had made from construction lumber and found it a wee flimsy after I got the new beautiful anvil. I had to agree!
> 
> So we started out with cake and coffee, then a tour in his wonderful home, where the sweet dog followed us around, until it was time to go outside for some chain saw action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is in orange safety works suit, in front of his workshop, cutting up a hunk of wood.
> Thomas allowed me to pick my favorite and I found one that looked like it had started to rot a wee and that it for that reason would have some play in the wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First it was cut to length, so it would fit my anvil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then time to square it up, not square actually, since I wanted some slope on the sides for stability.
> Thomas is really a trained user of chainsaws, he made it look so easy, also I believe he said he had no less than six of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While he was sawing, I took a peak inside his workshop.
> What can I say but wauuuu. What a wonderful place to hang out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back outside Thomas was almost there and I had to say I was more than happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are in the shop after we put the wood in my car.
> Had a wonderful time, plenty of talks and many interests to share.
> Please notice his sweet dog in front of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All good things come to an end, here back in the shop, that have become a sewing shop these days…
> I work on stuff for my hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was with a big smile, full of impressions after the day.
> Good thoughts.
> And as you can see, Thomas spoiled me with wood, so not only the anvil stand, but also wood for spoons, cups and much more.
> 
> Thank you Thomas, I am working on the stand these days and are sending you good thoughts.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Great meeting, Mads…

Very nice report… etc. etc.

How close are you two? How many miles one way did you have to travel to get to Thomas' place?

Glad you were able to do it!


----------



## DLK

mafe said:


> *MaFe goes to visit Thomas (iamtomkelvin)*
> 
> *Shop visit*
> MaFe meets Thomas (iamtomkelvin)
> 
> I finally had the pleasure to go and visit our LJ friend iamtomkelvin Or as I call him Thomas. ;-)
> Thomas was so kind to offer me some wood for an anvil stand, after his visit in my shop, where he saw the one I had made from construction lumber and found it a wee flimsy after I got the new beautiful anvil. I had to agree!
> 
> So we started out with cake and coffee, then a tour in his wonderful home, where the sweet dog followed us around, until it was time to go outside for some chain saw action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is in orange safety works suit, in front of his workshop, cutting up a hunk of wood.
> Thomas allowed me to pick my favorite and I found one that looked like it had started to rot a wee and that it for that reason would have some play in the wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First it was cut to length, so it would fit my anvil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then time to square it up, not square actually, since I wanted some slope on the sides for stability.
> Thomas is really a trained user of chainsaws, he made it look so easy, also I believe he said he had no less than six of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While he was sawing, I took a peak inside his workshop.
> What can I say but wauuuu. What a wonderful place to hang out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back outside Thomas was almost there and I had to say I was more than happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are in the shop after we put the wood in my car.
> Had a wonderful time, plenty of talks and many interests to share.
> Please notice his sweet dog in front of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All good things come to an end, here back in the shop, that have become a sewing shop these days…
> I work on stuff for my hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was with a big smile, full of impressions after the day.
> Good thoughts.
> And as you can see, Thomas spoiled me with wood, so not only the anvil stand, but also wood for spoons, cups and much more.
> 
> Thank you Thomas, I am working on the stand these days and are sending you good thoughts.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Nice story.


----------



## Druid

mafe said:


> *MaFe goes to visit Thomas (iamtomkelvin)*
> 
> *Shop visit*
> MaFe meets Thomas (iamtomkelvin)
> 
> I finally had the pleasure to go and visit our LJ friend iamtomkelvin Or as I call him Thomas. ;-)
> Thomas was so kind to offer me some wood for an anvil stand, after his visit in my shop, where he saw the one I had made from construction lumber and found it a wee flimsy after I got the new beautiful anvil. I had to agree!
> 
> So we started out with cake and coffee, then a tour in his wonderful home, where the sweet dog followed us around, until it was time to go outside for some chain saw action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is in orange safety works suit, in front of his workshop, cutting up a hunk of wood.
> Thomas allowed me to pick my favorite and I found one that looked like it had started to rot a wee and that it for that reason would have some play in the wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First it was cut to length, so it would fit my anvil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then time to square it up, not square actually, since I wanted some slope on the sides for stability.
> Thomas is really a trained user of chainsaws, he made it look so easy, also I believe he said he had no less than six of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While he was sawing, I took a peak inside his workshop.
> What can I say but wauuuu. What a wonderful place to hang out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back outside Thomas was almost there and I had to say I was more than happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are in the shop after we put the wood in my car.
> Had a wonderful time, plenty of talks and many interests to share.
> Please notice his sweet dog in front of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All good things come to an end, here back in the shop, that have become a sewing shop these days…
> I work on stuff for my hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was with a big smile, full of impressions after the day.
> Good thoughts.
> And as you can see, Thomas spoiled me with wood, so not only the anvil stand, but also wood for spoons, cups and much more.
> 
> Thank you Thomas, I am working on the stand these days and are sending you good thoughts.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Nice to hear about such a positive, sharing visit.


----------



## Marcial

mafe said:


> *MaFe goes to visit Thomas (iamtomkelvin)*
> 
> *Shop visit*
> MaFe meets Thomas (iamtomkelvin)
> 
> I finally had the pleasure to go and visit our LJ friend iamtomkelvin Or as I call him Thomas. ;-)
> Thomas was so kind to offer me some wood for an anvil stand, after his visit in my shop, where he saw the one I had made from construction lumber and found it a wee flimsy after I got the new beautiful anvil. I had to agree!
> 
> So we started out with cake and coffee, then a tour in his wonderful home, where the sweet dog followed us around, until it was time to go outside for some chain saw action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is in orange safety works suit, in front of his workshop, cutting up a hunk of wood.
> Thomas allowed me to pick my favorite and I found one that looked like it had started to rot a wee and that it for that reason would have some play in the wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First it was cut to length, so it would fit my anvil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then time to square it up, not square actually, since I wanted some slope on the sides for stability.
> Thomas is really a trained user of chainsaws, he made it look so easy, also I believe he said he had no less than six of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While he was sawing, I took a peak inside his workshop.
> What can I say but wauuuu. What a wonderful place to hang out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back outside Thomas was almost there and I had to say I was more than happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are in the shop after we put the wood in my car.
> Had a wonderful time, plenty of talks and many interests to share.
> Please notice his sweet dog in front of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All good things come to an end, here back in the shop, that have become a sewing shop these days…
> I work on stuff for my hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was with a big smile, full of impressions after the day.
> Good thoughts.
> And as you can see, Thomas spoiled me with wood, so not only the anvil stand, but also wood for spoons, cups and much more.
> 
> Thank you Thomas, I am working on the stand these days and are sending you good thoughts.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Good times. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Woodwrecker

mafe said:


> *MaFe goes to visit Thomas (iamtomkelvin)*
> 
> *Shop visit*
> MaFe meets Thomas (iamtomkelvin)
> 
> I finally had the pleasure to go and visit our LJ friend iamtomkelvin Or as I call him Thomas. ;-)
> Thomas was so kind to offer me some wood for an anvil stand, after his visit in my shop, where he saw the one I had made from construction lumber and found it a wee flimsy after I got the new beautiful anvil. I had to agree!
> 
> So we started out with cake and coffee, then a tour in his wonderful home, where the sweet dog followed us around, until it was time to go outside for some chain saw action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is in orange safety works suit, in front of his workshop, cutting up a hunk of wood.
> Thomas allowed me to pick my favorite and I found one that looked like it had started to rot a wee and that it for that reason would have some play in the wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First it was cut to length, so it would fit my anvil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then time to square it up, not square actually, since I wanted some slope on the sides for stability.
> Thomas is really a trained user of chainsaws, he made it look so easy, also I believe he said he had no less than six of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While he was sawing, I took a peak inside his workshop.
> What can I say but wauuuu. What a wonderful place to hang out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back outside Thomas was almost there and I had to say I was more than happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are in the shop after we put the wood in my car.
> Had a wonderful time, plenty of talks and many interests to share.
> Please notice his sweet dog in front of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All good things come to an end, here back in the shop, that have become a sewing shop these days…
> I work on stuff for my hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was with a big smile, full of impressions after the day.
> Good thoughts.
> And as you can see, Thomas spoiled me with wood, so not only the anvil stand, but also wood for spoons, cups and much more.
> 
> Thank you Thomas, I am working on the stand these days and are sending you good thoughts.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Another reason why the people on this site are so special.
Some of the nicest people I know are members here.
Great post.


----------



## CFrye

mafe said:


> *MaFe goes to visit Thomas (iamtomkelvin)*
> 
> *Shop visit*
> MaFe meets Thomas (iamtomkelvin)
> 
> I finally had the pleasure to go and visit our LJ friend iamtomkelvin Or as I call him Thomas. ;-)
> Thomas was so kind to offer me some wood for an anvil stand, after his visit in my shop, where he saw the one I had made from construction lumber and found it a wee flimsy after I got the new beautiful anvil. I had to agree!
> 
> So we started out with cake and coffee, then a tour in his wonderful home, where the sweet dog followed us around, until it was time to go outside for some chain saw action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is in orange safety works suit, in front of his workshop, cutting up a hunk of wood.
> Thomas allowed me to pick my favorite and I found one that looked like it had started to rot a wee and that it for that reason would have some play in the wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First it was cut to length, so it would fit my anvil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then time to square it up, not square actually, since I wanted some slope on the sides for stability.
> Thomas is really a trained user of chainsaws, he made it look so easy, also I believe he said he had no less than six of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While he was sawing, I took a peak inside his workshop.
> What can I say but wauuuu. What a wonderful place to hang out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back outside Thomas was almost there and I had to say I was more than happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are in the shop after we put the wood in my car.
> Had a wonderful time, plenty of talks and many interests to share.
> Please notice his sweet dog in front of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All good things come to an end, here back in the shop, that have become a sewing shop these days…
> I work on stuff for my hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was with a big smile, full of impressions after the day.
> Good thoughts.
> And as you can see, Thomas spoiled me with wood, so not only the anvil stand, but also wood for spoons, cups and much more.
> 
> Thank you Thomas, I am working on the stand these days and are sending you good thoughts.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Lots of smiles reading about your visit! Thanks for sharing, Mads and Thomas.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

mafe said:


> *MaFe goes to visit Thomas (iamtomkelvin)*
> 
> *Shop visit*
> MaFe meets Thomas (iamtomkelvin)
> 
> I finally had the pleasure to go and visit our LJ friend iamtomkelvin Or as I call him Thomas. ;-)
> Thomas was so kind to offer me some wood for an anvil stand, after his visit in my shop, where he saw the one I had made from construction lumber and found it a wee flimsy after I got the new beautiful anvil. I had to agree!
> 
> So we started out with cake and coffee, then a tour in his wonderful home, where the sweet dog followed us around, until it was time to go outside for some chain saw action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is in orange safety works suit, in front of his workshop, cutting up a hunk of wood.
> Thomas allowed me to pick my favorite and I found one that looked like it had started to rot a wee and that it for that reason would have some play in the wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First it was cut to length, so it would fit my anvil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then time to square it up, not square actually, since I wanted some slope on the sides for stability.
> Thomas is really a trained user of chainsaws, he made it look so easy, also I believe he said he had no less than six of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While he was sawing, I took a peak inside his workshop.
> What can I say but wauuuu. What a wonderful place to hang out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back outside Thomas was almost there and I had to say I was more than happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are in the shop after we put the wood in my car.
> Had a wonderful time, plenty of talks and many interests to share.
> Please notice his sweet dog in front of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All good things come to an end, here back in the shop, that have become a sewing shop these days…
> I work on stuff for my hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was with a big smile, full of impressions after the day.
> Good thoughts.
> And as you can see, Thomas spoiled me with wood, so not only the anvil stand, but also wood for spoons, cups and much more.
> 
> Thank you Thomas, I am working on the stand these days and are sending you good thoughts.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


GREAT STORY :<))


----------



## WayneC

mafe said:


> *MaFe goes to visit Thomas (iamtomkelvin)*
> 
> *Shop visit*
> MaFe meets Thomas (iamtomkelvin)
> 
> I finally had the pleasure to go and visit our LJ friend iamtomkelvin Or as I call him Thomas. ;-)
> Thomas was so kind to offer me some wood for an anvil stand, after his visit in my shop, where he saw the one I had made from construction lumber and found it a wee flimsy after I got the new beautiful anvil. I had to agree!
> 
> So we started out with cake and coffee, then a tour in his wonderful home, where the sweet dog followed us around, until it was time to go outside for some chain saw action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is in orange safety works suit, in front of his workshop, cutting up a hunk of wood.
> Thomas allowed me to pick my favorite and I found one that looked like it had started to rot a wee and that it for that reason would have some play in the wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First it was cut to length, so it would fit my anvil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then time to square it up, not square actually, since I wanted some slope on the sides for stability.
> Thomas is really a trained user of chainsaws, he made it look so easy, also I believe he said he had no less than six of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While he was sawing, I took a peak inside his workshop.
> What can I say but wauuuu. What a wonderful place to hang out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back outside Thomas was almost there and I had to say I was more than happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are in the shop after we put the wood in my car.
> Had a wonderful time, plenty of talks and many interests to share.
> Please notice his sweet dog in front of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All good things come to an end, here back in the shop, that have become a sewing shop these days…
> I work on stuff for my hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was with a big smile, full of impressions after the day.
> Good thoughts.
> And as you can see, Thomas spoiled me with wood, so not only the anvil stand, but also wood for spoons, cups and much more.
> 
> Thank you Thomas, I am working on the stand these days and are sending you good thoughts.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Looks like an awesome time.


----------



## Schwieb

mafe said:


> *MaFe goes to visit Thomas (iamtomkelvin)*
> 
> *Shop visit*
> MaFe meets Thomas (iamtomkelvin)
> 
> I finally had the pleasure to go and visit our LJ friend iamtomkelvin Or as I call him Thomas. ;-)
> Thomas was so kind to offer me some wood for an anvil stand, after his visit in my shop, where he saw the one I had made from construction lumber and found it a wee flimsy after I got the new beautiful anvil. I had to agree!
> 
> So we started out with cake and coffee, then a tour in his wonderful home, where the sweet dog followed us around, until it was time to go outside for some chain saw action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is in orange safety works suit, in front of his workshop, cutting up a hunk of wood.
> Thomas allowed me to pick my favorite and I found one that looked like it had started to rot a wee and that it for that reason would have some play in the wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First it was cut to length, so it would fit my anvil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then time to square it up, not square actually, since I wanted some slope on the sides for stability.
> Thomas is really a trained user of chainsaws, he made it look so easy, also I believe he said he had no less than six of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While he was sawing, I took a peak inside his workshop.
> What can I say but wauuuu. What a wonderful place to hang out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back outside Thomas was almost there and I had to say I was more than happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are in the shop after we put the wood in my car.
> Had a wonderful time, plenty of talks and many interests to share.
> Please notice his sweet dog in front of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All good things come to an end, here back in the shop, that have become a sewing shop these days…
> I work on stuff for my hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was with a big smile, full of impressions after the day.
> Good thoughts.
> And as you can see, Thomas spoiled me with wood, so not only the anvil stand, but also wood for spoons, cups and much more.
> 
> Thank you Thomas, I am working on the stand these days and are sending you good thoughts.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


I'm jealous, Mads. I would love to hang out with all of you.


----------



## builtinbkyn

mafe said:


> *MaFe goes to visit Thomas (iamtomkelvin)*
> 
> *Shop visit*
> MaFe meets Thomas (iamtomkelvin)
> 
> I finally had the pleasure to go and visit our LJ friend iamtomkelvin Or as I call him Thomas. ;-)
> Thomas was so kind to offer me some wood for an anvil stand, after his visit in my shop, where he saw the one I had made from construction lumber and found it a wee flimsy after I got the new beautiful anvil. I had to agree!
> 
> So we started out with cake and coffee, then a tour in his wonderful home, where the sweet dog followed us around, until it was time to go outside for some chain saw action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is in orange safety works suit, in front of his workshop, cutting up a hunk of wood.
> Thomas allowed me to pick my favorite and I found one that looked like it had started to rot a wee and that it for that reason would have some play in the wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First it was cut to length, so it would fit my anvil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then time to square it up, not square actually, since I wanted some slope on the sides for stability.
> Thomas is really a trained user of chainsaws, he made it look so easy, also I believe he said he had no less than six of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While he was sawing, I took a peak inside his workshop.
> What can I say but wauuuu. What a wonderful place to hang out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back outside Thomas was almost there and I had to say I was more than happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are in the shop after we put the wood in my car.
> Had a wonderful time, plenty of talks and many interests to share.
> Please notice his sweet dog in front of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All good things come to an end, here back in the shop, that have become a sewing shop these days…
> I work on stuff for my hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was with a big smile, full of impressions after the day.
> Good thoughts.
> And as you can see, Thomas spoiled me with wood, so not only the anvil stand, but also wood for spoons, cups and much more.
> 
> Thank you Thomas, I am working on the stand these days and are sending you good thoughts.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Good stuff there Mads. Sweet haul too. Looks like the weather still has a chill to it there.

I've had the privilege of meeting a few of our fellow LJs. One from Australia via Hong Kong  Anthm27 visited my shop and then we tipped a few beers while chatting at lunch. Really nice fellow.


----------



## Brit

mafe said:


> *MaFe goes to visit Thomas (iamtomkelvin)*
> 
> *Shop visit*
> MaFe meets Thomas (iamtomkelvin)
> 
> I finally had the pleasure to go and visit our LJ friend iamtomkelvin Or as I call him Thomas. ;-)
> Thomas was so kind to offer me some wood for an anvil stand, after his visit in my shop, where he saw the one I had made from construction lumber and found it a wee flimsy after I got the new beautiful anvil. I had to agree!
> 
> So we started out with cake and coffee, then a tour in his wonderful home, where the sweet dog followed us around, until it was time to go outside for some chain saw action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is in orange safety works suit, in front of his workshop, cutting up a hunk of wood.
> Thomas allowed me to pick my favorite and I found one that looked like it had started to rot a wee and that it for that reason would have some play in the wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First it was cut to length, so it would fit my anvil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then time to square it up, not square actually, since I wanted some slope on the sides for stability.
> Thomas is really a trained user of chainsaws, he made it look so easy, also I believe he said he had no less than six of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While he was sawing, I took a peak inside his workshop.
> What can I say but wauuuu. What a wonderful place to hang out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back outside Thomas was almost there and I had to say I was more than happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are in the shop after we put the wood in my car.
> Had a wonderful time, plenty of talks and many interests to share.
> Please notice his sweet dog in front of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All good things come to an end, here back in the shop, that have become a sewing shop these days…
> I work on stuff for my hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was with a big smile, full of impressions after the day.
> Good thoughts.
> And as you can see, Thomas spoiled me with wood, so not only the anvil stand, but also wood for spoons, cups and much more.
> 
> Thank you Thomas, I am working on the stand these days and are sending you good thoughts.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


What a generous gift. Looks like you two had a great time.


----------



## Jim Jakosh

mafe said:


> *MaFe goes to visit Thomas (iamtomkelvin)*
> 
> *Shop visit*
> MaFe meets Thomas (iamtomkelvin)
> 
> I finally had the pleasure to go and visit our LJ friend iamtomkelvin Or as I call him Thomas. ;-)
> Thomas was so kind to offer me some wood for an anvil stand, after his visit in my shop, where he saw the one I had made from construction lumber and found it a wee flimsy after I got the new beautiful anvil. I had to agree!
> 
> So we started out with cake and coffee, then a tour in his wonderful home, where the sweet dog followed us around, until it was time to go outside for some chain saw action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is in orange safety works suit, in front of his workshop, cutting up a hunk of wood.
> Thomas allowed me to pick my favorite and I found one that looked like it had started to rot a wee and that it for that reason would have some play in the wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First it was cut to length, so it would fit my anvil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then time to square it up, not square actually, since I wanted some slope on the sides for stability.
> Thomas is really a trained user of chainsaws, he made it look so easy, also I believe he said he had no less than six of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While he was sawing, I took a peak inside his workshop.
> What can I say but wauuuu. What a wonderful place to hang out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back outside Thomas was almost there and I had to say I was more than happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are in the shop after we put the wood in my car.
> Had a wonderful time, plenty of talks and many interests to share.
> Please notice his sweet dog in front of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All good things come to an end, here back in the shop, that have become a sewing shop these days…
> I work on stuff for my hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was with a big smile, full of impressions after the day.
> Good thoughts.
> And as you can see, Thomas spoiled me with wood, so not only the anvil stand, but also wood for spoons, cups and much more.
> 
> Thank you Thomas, I am working on the stand these days and are sending you good thoughts.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Great story, Mads. That is what makes Lumberjocks so great, too


----------



## iamtomkelvin

mafe said:


> *MaFe goes to visit Thomas (iamtomkelvin)*
> 
> *Shop visit*
> MaFe meets Thomas (iamtomkelvin)
> 
> I finally had the pleasure to go and visit our LJ friend iamtomkelvin Or as I call him Thomas. ;-)
> Thomas was so kind to offer me some wood for an anvil stand, after his visit in my shop, where he saw the one I had made from construction lumber and found it a wee flimsy after I got the new beautiful anvil. I had to agree!
> 
> So we started out with cake and coffee, then a tour in his wonderful home, where the sweet dog followed us around, until it was time to go outside for some chain saw action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is in orange safety works suit, in front of his workshop, cutting up a hunk of wood.
> Thomas allowed me to pick my favorite and I found one that looked like it had started to rot a wee and that it for that reason would have some play in the wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First it was cut to length, so it would fit my anvil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then time to square it up, not square actually, since I wanted some slope on the sides for stability.
> Thomas is really a trained user of chainsaws, he made it look so easy, also I believe he said he had no less than six of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While he was sawing, I took a peak inside his workshop.
> What can I say but wauuuu. What a wonderful place to hang out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back outside Thomas was almost there and I had to say I was more than happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are in the shop after we put the wood in my car.
> Had a wonderful time, plenty of talks and many interests to share.
> Please notice his sweet dog in front of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All good things come to an end, here back in the shop, that have become a sewing shop these days…
> I work on stuff for my hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was with a big smile, full of impressions after the day.
> Good thoughts.
> And as you can see, Thomas spoiled me with wood, so not only the anvil stand, but also wood for spoons, cups and much more.
> 
> Thank you Thomas, I am working on the stand these days and are sending you good thoughts.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


As the lesser significant half of that story I can honestly say it was an absolute pleasure to have Mads visiting me. I have since seen the anvil mounted on the new stand and I think it looks boss…maybe he'll share ?! 

Thanks for visiting, Mads, hope to see you up here again!!!

All the best
Thomas - iamtomkelvin


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *MaFe goes to visit Thomas (iamtomkelvin)*
> 
> *Shop visit*
> MaFe meets Thomas (iamtomkelvin)
> 
> I finally had the pleasure to go and visit our LJ friend iamtomkelvin Or as I call him Thomas. ;-)
> Thomas was so kind to offer me some wood for an anvil stand, after his visit in my shop, where he saw the one I had made from construction lumber and found it a wee flimsy after I got the new beautiful anvil. I had to agree!
> 
> So we started out with cake and coffee, then a tour in his wonderful home, where the sweet dog followed us around, until it was time to go outside for some chain saw action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is in orange safety works suit, in front of his workshop, cutting up a hunk of wood.
> Thomas allowed me to pick my favorite and I found one that looked like it had started to rot a wee and that it for that reason would have some play in the wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First it was cut to length, so it would fit my anvil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then time to square it up, not square actually, since I wanted some slope on the sides for stability.
> Thomas is really a trained user of chainsaws, he made it look so easy, also I believe he said he had no less than six of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While he was sawing, I took a peak inside his workshop.
> What can I say but wauuuu. What a wonderful place to hang out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back outside Thomas was almost there and I had to say I was more than happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are in the shop after we put the wood in my car.
> Had a wonderful time, plenty of talks and many interests to share.
> Please notice his sweet dog in front of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All good things come to an end, here back in the shop, that have become a sewing shop these days…
> I work on stuff for my hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was with a big smile, full of impressions after the day.
> Good thoughts.
> And as you can see, Thomas spoiled me with wood, so not only the anvil stand, but also wood for spoons, cups and much more.
> 
> Thank you Thomas, I am working on the stand these days and are sending you good thoughts.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Hi guys and Candy, ;-)
Yes it was a wonderful day!
Still with a smile here and just finished the anvil stand the day before yesterday.
madts, I do feel the same way.
spalm, big smile, thanks. I put the hunk in my trunk, thanks.
lew, yes I have to admit I was jealous in a wonderful warm way, simply love his place.
peteg, time well spend, with the smell of fresh cut wood. Priceless.
doubleDD, yes that really is wonderful how shared interest can bring joy. Hunks and hugs, tricks and trunks… ;-)
Joe Lyddon, Denmark is a small country so for us distance is a different scale, 16 miles /26 kilometers, so quite close, even in our standards. Smiles.
Combo Prof, thanks.
Druid, smiles.
Marcial, wonderful.
Woodwrecker, I also get the feeling that woodworking is a magnet to good people.
CFrye, lots of smiles here also.
GR8HUNTER, thanks.
WayneC, and it was.
Schwieb, you are missed, I s hope to some day come and visit you. Your shop is still my favorite.
builtinbkyn, yes the weather is still cold, winter will not let go this year. Yes those shop meetings are special moments of joy.
Brit, and I feel terrible spoiled, living in the center of Copenhagen, wood is not easy to get by, without going to jail… Have thought of the trees in front of the queens house, but the guards seems to be so alert. 
Jim Jakosh, yes, to share for no other reason than to share. 
iamtomkelvin, you are the most important part of the story, you are the reason there are a story. ;-) I promise I will post pictures of the stand, just need a few more pics of it, the post will include building a router sled for flattening the top and base. I was a absolute pleasure to be your guest and I hope to come back some day, thanks for having me and for the generous gifts.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Kentuk55

mafe said:


> *MaFe goes to visit Thomas (iamtomkelvin)*
> 
> *Shop visit*
> MaFe meets Thomas (iamtomkelvin)
> 
> I finally had the pleasure to go and visit our LJ friend iamtomkelvin Or as I call him Thomas. ;-)
> Thomas was so kind to offer me some wood for an anvil stand, after his visit in my shop, where he saw the one I had made from construction lumber and found it a wee flimsy after I got the new beautiful anvil. I had to agree!
> 
> So we started out with cake and coffee, then a tour in his wonderful home, where the sweet dog followed us around, until it was time to go outside for some chain saw action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is in orange safety works suit, in front of his workshop, cutting up a hunk of wood.
> Thomas allowed me to pick my favorite and I found one that looked like it had started to rot a wee and that it for that reason would have some play in the wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First it was cut to length, so it would fit my anvil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then time to square it up, not square actually, since I wanted some slope on the sides for stability.
> Thomas is really a trained user of chainsaws, he made it look so easy, also I believe he said he had no less than six of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While he was sawing, I took a peak inside his workshop.
> What can I say but wauuuu. What a wonderful place to hang out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back outside Thomas was almost there and I had to say I was more than happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are in the shop after we put the wood in my car.
> Had a wonderful time, plenty of talks and many interests to share.
> Please notice his sweet dog in front of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All good things come to an end, here back in the shop, that have become a sewing shop these days…
> I work on stuff for my hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was with a big smile, full of impressions after the day.
> Good thoughts.
> And as you can see, Thomas spoiled me with wood, so not only the anvil stand, but also wood for spoons, cups and much more.
> 
> Thank you Thomas, I am working on the stand these days and are sending you good thoughts.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Good times.


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *MaFe goes to visit Thomas (iamtomkelvin)*
> 
> *Shop visit*
> MaFe meets Thomas (iamtomkelvin)
> 
> I finally had the pleasure to go and visit our LJ friend iamtomkelvin Or as I call him Thomas. ;-)
> Thomas was so kind to offer me some wood for an anvil stand, after his visit in my shop, where he saw the one I had made from construction lumber and found it a wee flimsy after I got the new beautiful anvil. I had to agree!
> 
> So we started out with cake and coffee, then a tour in his wonderful home, where the sweet dog followed us around, until it was time to go outside for some chain saw action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is in orange safety works suit, in front of his workshop, cutting up a hunk of wood.
> Thomas allowed me to pick my favorite and I found one that looked like it had started to rot a wee and that it for that reason would have some play in the wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First it was cut to length, so it would fit my anvil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then time to square it up, not square actually, since I wanted some slope on the sides for stability.
> Thomas is really a trained user of chainsaws, he made it look so easy, also I believe he said he had no less than six of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While he was sawing, I took a peak inside his workshop.
> What can I say but wauuuu. What a wonderful place to hang out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back outside Thomas was almost there and I had to say I was more than happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are in the shop after we put the wood in my car.
> Had a wonderful time, plenty of talks and many interests to share.
> Please notice his sweet dog in front of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All good things come to an end, here back in the shop, that have become a sewing shop these days…
> I work on stuff for my hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was with a big smile, full of impressions after the day.
> Good thoughts.
> And as you can see, Thomas spoiled me with wood, so not only the anvil stand, but also wood for spoons, cups and much more.
> 
> Thank you Thomas, I am working on the stand these days and are sending you good thoughts.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads











Just home from small hammock tour with three friends, sleeping out at the beautiful coast of Denmark.
Yes it is still cold here in Denmark, we kept the camp fire going day and night, for comfort and cooking.
App 3 degree c at night (37f) and 12 at day (54f). 
It's me on the left, with a wonderful warm down underquilt. ;-)


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *MaFe goes to visit Thomas (iamtomkelvin)*
> 
> *Shop visit*
> MaFe meets Thomas (iamtomkelvin)
> 
> I finally had the pleasure to go and visit our LJ friend iamtomkelvin Or as I call him Thomas. ;-)
> Thomas was so kind to offer me some wood for an anvil stand, after his visit in my shop, where he saw the one I had made from construction lumber and found it a wee flimsy after I got the new beautiful anvil. I had to agree!
> 
> So we started out with cake and coffee, then a tour in his wonderful home, where the sweet dog followed us around, until it was time to go outside for some chain saw action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is in orange safety works suit, in front of his workshop, cutting up a hunk of wood.
> Thomas allowed me to pick my favorite and I found one that looked like it had started to rot a wee and that it for that reason would have some play in the wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First it was cut to length, so it would fit my anvil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then time to square it up, not square actually, since I wanted some slope on the sides for stability.
> Thomas is really a trained user of chainsaws, he made it look so easy, also I believe he said he had no less than six of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While he was sawing, I took a peak inside his workshop.
> What can I say but wauuuu. What a wonderful place to hang out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back outside Thomas was almost there and I had to say I was more than happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are in the shop after we put the wood in my car.
> Had a wonderful time, plenty of talks and many interests to share.
> Please notice his sweet dog in front of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All good things come to an end, here back in the shop, that have become a sewing shop these days…
> I work on stuff for my hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was with a big smile, full of impressions after the day.
> Good thoughts.
> And as you can see, Thomas spoiled me with wood, so not only the anvil stand, but also wood for spoons, cups and much more.
> 
> Thank you Thomas, I am working on the stand these days and are sending you good thoughts.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Roger, great times.
Smiles, 
Mads


----------



## kiefer

mafe said:


> *MaFe goes to visit Thomas (iamtomkelvin)*
> 
> *Shop visit*
> MaFe meets Thomas (iamtomkelvin)
> 
> I finally had the pleasure to go and visit our LJ friend iamtomkelvin Or as I call him Thomas. ;-)
> Thomas was so kind to offer me some wood for an anvil stand, after his visit in my shop, where he saw the one I had made from construction lumber and found it a wee flimsy after I got the new beautiful anvil. I had to agree!
> 
> So we started out with cake and coffee, then a tour in his wonderful home, where the sweet dog followed us around, until it was time to go outside for some chain saw action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is in orange safety works suit, in front of his workshop, cutting up a hunk of wood.
> Thomas allowed me to pick my favorite and I found one that looked like it had started to rot a wee and that it for that reason would have some play in the wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First it was cut to length, so it would fit my anvil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then time to square it up, not square actually, since I wanted some slope on the sides for stability.
> Thomas is really a trained user of chainsaws, he made it look so easy, also I believe he said he had no less than six of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While he was sawing, I took a peak inside his workshop.
> What can I say but wauuuu. What a wonderful place to hang out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back outside Thomas was almost there and I had to say I was more than happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are in the shop after we put the wood in my car.
> Had a wonderful time, plenty of talks and many interests to share.
> Please notice his sweet dog in front of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All good things come to an end, here back in the shop, that have become a sewing shop these days…
> I work on stuff for my hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was with a big smile, full of impressions after the day.
> Good thoughts.
> And as you can see, Thomas spoiled me with wood, so not only the anvil stand, but also wood for spoons, cups and much more.
> 
> Thank you Thomas, I am working on the stand these days and are sending you good thoughts.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Good visit and nice to see some pictures but where is the DOG .
Oh ya that is one good looking stand lucky you .

Klaus


----------



## JoeLyddon

mafe said:


> *MaFe goes to visit Thomas (iamtomkelvin)*
> 
> *Shop visit*
> MaFe meets Thomas (iamtomkelvin)
> 
> I finally had the pleasure to go and visit our LJ friend iamtomkelvin Or as I call him Thomas. ;-)
> Thomas was so kind to offer me some wood for an anvil stand, after his visit in my shop, where he saw the one I had made from construction lumber and found it a wee flimsy after I got the new beautiful anvil. I had to agree!
> 
> So we started out with cake and coffee, then a tour in his wonderful home, where the sweet dog followed us around, until it was time to go outside for some chain saw action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is in orange safety works suit, in front of his workshop, cutting up a hunk of wood.
> Thomas allowed me to pick my favorite and I found one that looked like it had started to rot a wee and that it for that reason would have some play in the wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First it was cut to length, so it would fit my anvil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then time to square it up, not square actually, since I wanted some slope on the sides for stability.
> Thomas is really a trained user of chainsaws, he made it look so easy, also I believe he said he had no less than six of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While he was sawing, I took a peak inside his workshop.
> What can I say but wauuuu. What a wonderful place to hang out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back outside Thomas was almost there and I had to say I was more than happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are in the shop after we put the wood in my car.
> Had a wonderful time, plenty of talks and many interests to share.
> Please notice his sweet dog in front of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All good things come to an end, here back in the shop, that have become a sewing shop these days…
> I work on stuff for my hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was with a big smile, full of impressions after the day.
> Good thoughts.
> And as you can see, Thomas spoiled me with wood, so not only the anvil stand, but also wood for spoons, cups and much more.
> 
> Thank you Thomas, I am working on the stand these days and are sending you good thoughts.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Mads… Only 16 miles! That is VERY CLOSE! ... We can expect more visits between you two… Yes?

Those triangle tarps, etc. sure look nice… COOL area… Was nice that you were nice & cozy & warm… That is quite cool (not hot)... Fire, etc. sounds great!


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *MaFe goes to visit Thomas (iamtomkelvin)*
> 
> *Shop visit*
> MaFe meets Thomas (iamtomkelvin)
> 
> I finally had the pleasure to go and visit our LJ friend iamtomkelvin Or as I call him Thomas. ;-)
> Thomas was so kind to offer me some wood for an anvil stand, after his visit in my shop, where he saw the one I had made from construction lumber and found it a wee flimsy after I got the new beautiful anvil. I had to agree!
> 
> So we started out with cake and coffee, then a tour in his wonderful home, where the sweet dog followed us around, until it was time to go outside for some chain saw action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is in orange safety works suit, in front of his workshop, cutting up a hunk of wood.
> Thomas allowed me to pick my favorite and I found one that looked like it had started to rot a wee and that it for that reason would have some play in the wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First it was cut to length, so it would fit my anvil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then time to square it up, not square actually, since I wanted some slope on the sides for stability.
> Thomas is really a trained user of chainsaws, he made it look so easy, also I believe he said he had no less than six of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While he was sawing, I took a peak inside his workshop.
> What can I say but wauuuu. What a wonderful place to hang out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back outside Thomas was almost there and I had to say I was more than happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are in the shop after we put the wood in my car.
> Had a wonderful time, plenty of talks and many interests to share.
> Please notice his sweet dog in front of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All good things come to an end, here back in the shop, that have become a sewing shop these days…
> I work on stuff for my hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was with a big smile, full of impressions after the day.
> Good thoughts.
> And as you can see, Thomas spoiled me with wood, so not only the anvil stand, but also wood for spoons, cups and much more.
> 
> Thank you Thomas, I am working on the stand these days and are sending you good thoughts.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Kiefer, smiles Kiefer. Ok I admit it was not a good dog photo.








This one is better! ;-)
Joe, Yes that is close. I hope to have more visits, he is good company. 
I do love my hammock and all the joy it brings, you can see more on that subject here:
https://www.facebook.com/Hammock-Mafe-The-smiling-man-with-the-hat-who-sleeps-in-the-trees-153273604879241/
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## JoeLyddon

mafe said:


> *MaFe goes to visit Thomas (iamtomkelvin)*
> 
> *Shop visit*
> MaFe meets Thomas (iamtomkelvin)
> 
> I finally had the pleasure to go and visit our LJ friend iamtomkelvin Or as I call him Thomas. ;-)
> Thomas was so kind to offer me some wood for an anvil stand, after his visit in my shop, where he saw the one I had made from construction lumber and found it a wee flimsy after I got the new beautiful anvil. I had to agree!
> 
> So we started out with cake and coffee, then a tour in his wonderful home, where the sweet dog followed us around, until it was time to go outside for some chain saw action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is in orange safety works suit, in front of his workshop, cutting up a hunk of wood.
> Thomas allowed me to pick my favorite and I found one that looked like it had started to rot a wee and that it for that reason would have some play in the wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First it was cut to length, so it would fit my anvil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then time to square it up, not square actually, since I wanted some slope on the sides for stability.
> Thomas is really a trained user of chainsaws, he made it look so easy, also I believe he said he had no less than six of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While he was sawing, I took a peak inside his workshop.
> What can I say but wauuuu. What a wonderful place to hang out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back outside Thomas was almost there and I had to say I was more than happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are in the shop after we put the wood in my car.
> Had a wonderful time, plenty of talks and many interests to share.
> Please notice his sweet dog in front of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All good things come to an end, here back in the shop, that have become a sewing shop these days…
> I work on stuff for my hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was with a big smile, full of impressions after the day.
> Good thoughts.
> And as you can see, Thomas spoiled me with wood, so not only the anvil stand, but also wood for spoons, cups and much more.
> 
> Thank you Thomas, I am working on the stand these days and are sending you good thoughts.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads





> Kiefer, smiles Kiefer. Ok I admit it was not a good dog photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is better! ;-)
> Joe, Yes that is close. I hope to have more visits, he is good company.
> I do love my hammock and all the joy it brings, you can see more on that subject here:
> https://www.facebook.com/Hammock-Mafe-The-smiling-man-with-the-hat-who-sleeps-in-the-trees-153273604879241/
> Best thoughts,
> Mads
> 
> - mafe


WOW! What a COOL Hammock / system!

Can one in the USA get some? Cost? Link to Hennesy? Very nice…

Thank you!


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *MaFe goes to visit Thomas (iamtomkelvin)*
> 
> *Shop visit*
> MaFe meets Thomas (iamtomkelvin)
> 
> I finally had the pleasure to go and visit our LJ friend iamtomkelvin Or as I call him Thomas. ;-)
> Thomas was so kind to offer me some wood for an anvil stand, after his visit in my shop, where he saw the one I had made from construction lumber and found it a wee flimsy after I got the new beautiful anvil. I had to agree!
> 
> So we started out with cake and coffee, then a tour in his wonderful home, where the sweet dog followed us around, until it was time to go outside for some chain saw action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is in orange safety works suit, in front of his workshop, cutting up a hunk of wood.
> Thomas allowed me to pick my favorite and I found one that looked like it had started to rot a wee and that it for that reason would have some play in the wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First it was cut to length, so it would fit my anvil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then time to square it up, not square actually, since I wanted some slope on the sides for stability.
> Thomas is really a trained user of chainsaws, he made it look so easy, also I believe he said he had no less than six of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While he was sawing, I took a peak inside his workshop.
> What can I say but wauuuu. What a wonderful place to hang out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back outside Thomas was almost there and I had to say I was more than happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are in the shop after we put the wood in my car.
> Had a wonderful time, plenty of talks and many interests to share.
> Please notice his sweet dog in front of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All good things come to an end, here back in the shop, that have become a sewing shop these days…
> I work on stuff for my hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was with a big smile, full of impressions after the day.
> Good thoughts.
> And as you can see, Thomas spoiled me with wood, so not only the anvil stand, but also wood for spoons, cups and much more.
> 
> Thank you Thomas, I am working on the stand these days and are sending you good thoughts.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Yes: https://hennessyhammock.com/
Mine is the; Explorer Ultralite Asym Zip.
I love it !
I sleep better than my bed and I suffer from chronic neck pain.
Go shopping: ;-)
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## JoeLyddon

mafe said:


> *MaFe goes to visit Thomas (iamtomkelvin)*
> 
> *Shop visit*
> MaFe meets Thomas (iamtomkelvin)
> 
> I finally had the pleasure to go and visit our LJ friend iamtomkelvin Or as I call him Thomas. ;-)
> Thomas was so kind to offer me some wood for an anvil stand, after his visit in my shop, where he saw the one I had made from construction lumber and found it a wee flimsy after I got the new beautiful anvil. I had to agree!
> 
> So we started out with cake and coffee, then a tour in his wonderful home, where the sweet dog followed us around, until it was time to go outside for some chain saw action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is in orange safety works suit, in front of his workshop, cutting up a hunk of wood.
> Thomas allowed me to pick my favorite and I found one that looked like it had started to rot a wee and that it for that reason would have some play in the wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First it was cut to length, so it would fit my anvil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then time to square it up, not square actually, since I wanted some slope on the sides for stability.
> Thomas is really a trained user of chainsaws, he made it look so easy, also I believe he said he had no less than six of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While he was sawing, I took a peak inside his workshop.
> What can I say but wauuuu. What a wonderful place to hang out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back outside Thomas was almost there and I had to say I was more than happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are in the shop after we put the wood in my car.
> Had a wonderful time, plenty of talks and many interests to share.
> Please notice his sweet dog in front of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All good things come to an end, here back in the shop, that have become a sewing shop these days…
> I work on stuff for my hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was with a big smile, full of impressions after the day.
> Good thoughts.
> And as you can see, Thomas spoiled me with wood, so not only the anvil stand, but also wood for spoons, cups and much more.
> 
> Thank you Thomas, I am working on the stand these days and are sending you good thoughts.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Mads, Thank you very much… YES! They look like fantastic Hammocks!

What length is yours? I watched that video where the guy MADE the Hammocks experimenting with different lengths… 8', 10' 12' (about that) and found that the 12' worked out the BEST… Yet, on the website, the longest was, I think 8'... So, what is yours? It's really awesome… I wish these had been around when I was younger to really USE it like did a Pup Tent, etc. etc. 

I passed my Boy Scout Camping merit badge by doing part of my Camping in my back yard… in a Pup Tent! 

All I can do now is let other people know about it… I don't really do any Camping anymore… arthritis, etc. and just plain Old Age being the main reasons.


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *MaFe goes to visit Thomas (iamtomkelvin)*
> 
> *Shop visit*
> MaFe meets Thomas (iamtomkelvin)
> 
> I finally had the pleasure to go and visit our LJ friend iamtomkelvin Or as I call him Thomas. ;-)
> Thomas was so kind to offer me some wood for an anvil stand, after his visit in my shop, where he saw the one I had made from construction lumber and found it a wee flimsy after I got the new beautiful anvil. I had to agree!
> 
> So we started out with cake and coffee, then a tour in his wonderful home, where the sweet dog followed us around, until it was time to go outside for some chain saw action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is in orange safety works suit, in front of his workshop, cutting up a hunk of wood.
> Thomas allowed me to pick my favorite and I found one that looked like it had started to rot a wee and that it for that reason would have some play in the wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First it was cut to length, so it would fit my anvil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then time to square it up, not square actually, since I wanted some slope on the sides for stability.
> Thomas is really a trained user of chainsaws, he made it look so easy, also I believe he said he had no less than six of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While he was sawing, I took a peak inside his workshop.
> What can I say but wauuuu. What a wonderful place to hang out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back outside Thomas was almost there and I had to say I was more than happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are in the shop after we put the wood in my car.
> Had a wonderful time, plenty of talks and many interests to share.
> Please notice his sweet dog in front of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All good things come to an end, here back in the shop, that have become a sewing shop these days…
> I work on stuff for my hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was with a big smile, full of impressions after the day.
> Good thoughts.
> And as you can see, Thomas spoiled me with wood, so not only the anvil stand, but also wood for spoons, cups and much more.
> 
> Thank you Thomas, I am working on the stand these days and are sending you good thoughts.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Hi Joe,
I don't know how long the hammock is, but it's made for persons up to 213 cm long, the longer, the better you lay, so one should take the longest possible. (I would even like it to be longer but really happy as is).
I thought I had to stop my nature life due to my neck and back pain but this hammock has been a game changer. 
I was once a Boy Scout also, sleeping in orange cotton tents. ;-)
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe

*Thomas (madts) dropped by the shop - again. ;-)*

*Shop visit*
Thomas (madts) dropped by the shop - again. ;-)

Hi guys and girls.
It's been a while, but now I really had a few things I wanted to share with my LJ friends and this post is the first, so there are more to come!

I have had the honour of having Thomas here before, for those who don't know, Thomas lives in US and I live in Copenhagen (Denmark), so it is not 'just' dropping by.
This time I was lucky that Thomas was in Denmark to visit his son who had his final exams.









But first things first, a while back I got a pack with the mail.
You might have guessed it - it was from Thomas.
A birthday present (it came at my birthday as you can see on the picture).









After my breakfast I went to the post office.









And from there I went to the workshop to celebrate the day, with a few friends and my mother.









What better place, than to celebrate, have cake and guests could one wish for.









Inside the pack was the most wonderful sketch and note book.
(The square is a piece of boat sail, Thomas is a retired professional sail maker).









Please note the detail.









Inside a personal note saying:
A book for your thoughts, ideas and other fine things. 
(Do I need to tell I was really touched).
Thank you from my heart Thomas.

But the story gets even better, as Thomas wrote he was coming to Denmark and we could meet up and have the beer we did not find time for last time.









So said, so done - here we are in my workshop - Madts and Mads!
We even found time to meet twice and time for good talks about life, love, family and even some wood talk too.
Thank you for the wonderful visit dear Thomas.









Ohhh yes and we did get to drink a few beers. ;-)
Thomas also brought me some of his home made wax, you can't imagine how wonderful that stuff smells.

Thank you Thomas, for making it possible to bring this friendship into real life, I feel lucky and you are with me often in the thoughts.

Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up.

*Best thoughts,*

Mads


----------



## steliart

mafe said:


> *Thomas (madts) dropped by the shop - again. ;-)*
> 
> *Shop visit*
> Thomas (madts) dropped by the shop - again. ;-)
> 
> Hi guys and girls.
> It's been a while, but now I really had a few things I wanted to share with my LJ friends and this post is the first, so there are more to come!
> 
> I have had the honour of having Thomas here before, for those who don't know, Thomas lives in US and I live in Copenhagen (Denmark), so it is not 'just' dropping by.
> This time I was lucky that Thomas was in Denmark to visit his son who had his final exams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But first things first, a while back I got a pack with the mail.
> You might have guessed it - it was from Thomas.
> A birthday present (it came at my birthday as you can see on the picture).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After my breakfast I went to the post office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from there I went to the workshop to celebrate the day, with a few friends and my mother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What better place, than to celebrate, have cake and guests could one wish for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the pack was the most wonderful sketch and note book.
> (The square is a piece of boat sail, Thomas is a retired professional sail maker).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note the detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside a personal note saying:
> A book for your thoughts, ideas and other fine things.
> (Do I need to tell I was really touched).
> Thank you from my heart Thomas.
> 
> But the story gets even better, as Thomas wrote he was coming to Denmark and we could meet up and have the beer we did not find time for last time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So said, so done - here we are in my workshop - Madts and Mads!
> We even found time to meet twice and time for good talks about life, love, family and even some wood talk too.
> Thank you for the wonderful visit dear Thomas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and we did get to drink a few beers. ;-)
> Thomas also brought me some of his home made wax, you can't imagine how wonderful that stuff smells.
> 
> Thank you Thomas, for making it possible to bring this friendship into real life, I feel lucky and you are with me often in the thoughts.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Im sure you had a wonderful time… how nice is that !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lew

mafe said:


> *Thomas (madts) dropped by the shop - again. ;-)*
> 
> *Shop visit*
> Thomas (madts) dropped by the shop - again. ;-)
> 
> Hi guys and girls.
> It's been a while, but now I really had a few things I wanted to share with my LJ friends and this post is the first, so there are more to come!
> 
> I have had the honour of having Thomas here before, for those who don't know, Thomas lives in US and I live in Copenhagen (Denmark), so it is not 'just' dropping by.
> This time I was lucky that Thomas was in Denmark to visit his son who had his final exams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But first things first, a while back I got a pack with the mail.
> You might have guessed it - it was from Thomas.
> A birthday present (it came at my birthday as you can see on the picture).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After my breakfast I went to the post office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from there I went to the workshop to celebrate the day, with a few friends and my mother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What better place, than to celebrate, have cake and guests could one wish for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the pack was the most wonderful sketch and note book.
> (The square is a piece of boat sail, Thomas is a retired professional sail maker).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note the detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside a personal note saying:
> A book for your thoughts, ideas and other fine things.
> (Do I need to tell I was really touched).
> Thank you from my heart Thomas.
> 
> But the story gets even better, as Thomas wrote he was coming to Denmark and we could meet up and have the beer we did not find time for last time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So said, so done - here we are in my workshop - Madts and Mads!
> We even found time to meet twice and time for good talks about life, love, family and even some wood talk too.
> Thank you for the wonderful visit dear Thomas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and we did get to drink a few beers. ;-)
> Thomas also brought me some of his home made wax, you can't imagine how wonderful that stuff smells.
> 
> Thank you Thomas, for making it possible to bring this friendship into real life, I feel lucky and you are with me often in the thoughts.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


A birthday with friends and family. It just doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## Bricofleur

mafe said:


> *Thomas (madts) dropped by the shop - again. ;-)*
> 
> *Shop visit*
> Thomas (madts) dropped by the shop - again. ;-)
> 
> Hi guys and girls.
> It's been a while, but now I really had a few things I wanted to share with my LJ friends and this post is the first, so there are more to come!
> 
> I have had the honour of having Thomas here before, for those who don't know, Thomas lives in US and I live in Copenhagen (Denmark), so it is not 'just' dropping by.
> This time I was lucky that Thomas was in Denmark to visit his son who had his final exams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But first things first, a while back I got a pack with the mail.
> You might have guessed it - it was from Thomas.
> A birthday present (it came at my birthday as you can see on the picture).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After my breakfast I went to the post office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from there I went to the workshop to celebrate the day, with a few friends and my mother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What better place, than to celebrate, have cake and guests could one wish for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the pack was the most wonderful sketch and note book.
> (The square is a piece of boat sail, Thomas is a retired professional sail maker).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note the detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside a personal note saying:
> A book for your thoughts, ideas and other fine things.
> (Do I need to tell I was really touched).
> Thank you from my heart Thomas.
> 
> But the story gets even better, as Thomas wrote he was coming to Denmark and we could meet up and have the beer we did not find time for last time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So said, so done - here we are in my workshop - Madts and Mads!
> We even found time to meet twice and time for good talks about life, love, family and even some wood talk too.
> Thank you for the wonderful visit dear Thomas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and we did get to drink a few beers. ;-)
> Thomas also brought me some of his home made wax, you can't imagine how wonderful that stuff smells.
> 
> Thank you Thomas, for making it possible to bring this friendship into real life, I feel lucky and you are with me often in the thoughts.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Our planet is so small !!
Such encounter must have been quite enjoyable.

Best,
Serge


----------



## Texcaster

mafe said:


> *Thomas (madts) dropped by the shop - again. ;-)*
> 
> *Shop visit*
> Thomas (madts) dropped by the shop - again. ;-)
> 
> Hi guys and girls.
> It's been a while, but now I really had a few things I wanted to share with my LJ friends and this post is the first, so there are more to come!
> 
> I have had the honour of having Thomas here before, for those who don't know, Thomas lives in US and I live in Copenhagen (Denmark), so it is not 'just' dropping by.
> This time I was lucky that Thomas was in Denmark to visit his son who had his final exams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But first things first, a while back I got a pack with the mail.
> You might have guessed it - it was from Thomas.
> A birthday present (it came at my birthday as you can see on the picture).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After my breakfast I went to the post office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from there I went to the workshop to celebrate the day, with a few friends and my mother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What better place, than to celebrate, have cake and guests could one wish for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the pack was the most wonderful sketch and note book.
> (The square is a piece of boat sail, Thomas is a retired professional sail maker).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note the detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside a personal note saying:
> A book for your thoughts, ideas and other fine things.
> (Do I need to tell I was really touched).
> Thank you from my heart Thomas.
> 
> But the story gets even better, as Thomas wrote he was coming to Denmark and we could meet up and have the beer we did not find time for last time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So said, so done - here we are in my workshop - Madts and Mads!
> We even found time to meet twice and time for good talks about life, love, family and even some wood talk too.
> Thank you for the wonderful visit dear Thomas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and we did get to drink a few beers. ;-)
> Thomas also brought me some of his home made wax, you can't imagine how wonderful that stuff smells.
> 
> Thank you Thomas, for making it possible to bring this friendship into real life, I feel lucky and you are with me often in the thoughts.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


I always enjoy your photos.


----------



## Texcaster

mafe said:


> *Thomas (madts) dropped by the shop - again. ;-)*
> 
> *Shop visit*
> Thomas (madts) dropped by the shop - again. ;-)
> 
> Hi guys and girls.
> It's been a while, but now I really had a few things I wanted to share with my LJ friends and this post is the first, so there are more to come!
> 
> I have had the honour of having Thomas here before, for those who don't know, Thomas lives in US and I live in Copenhagen (Denmark), so it is not 'just' dropping by.
> This time I was lucky that Thomas was in Denmark to visit his son who had his final exams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But first things first, a while back I got a pack with the mail.
> You might have guessed it - it was from Thomas.
> A birthday present (it came at my birthday as you can see on the picture).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After my breakfast I went to the post office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from there I went to the workshop to celebrate the day, with a few friends and my mother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What better place, than to celebrate, have cake and guests could one wish for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the pack was the most wonderful sketch and note book.
> (The square is a piece of boat sail, Thomas is a retired professional sail maker).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note the detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside a personal note saying:
> A book for your thoughts, ideas and other fine things.
> (Do I need to tell I was really touched).
> Thank you from my heart Thomas.
> 
> But the story gets even better, as Thomas wrote he was coming to Denmark and we could meet up and have the beer we did not find time for last time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So said, so done - here we are in my workshop - Madts and Mads!
> We even found time to meet twice and time for good talks about life, love, family and even some wood talk too.
> Thank you for the wonderful visit dear Thomas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and we did get to drink a few beers. ;-)
> Thomas also brought me some of his home made wax, you can't imagine how wonderful that stuff smells.
> 
> Thank you Thomas, for making it possible to bring this friendship into real life, I feel lucky and you are with me often in the thoughts.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads





> Our planet is so small !!
> Such encounter must have been quite enjoyable.
> 
> Best,
> Serge
> 
> - Bricofleur


Very small indeed! A mate was looking for information to make his own pickups for three string cigarbox guitars. To make a long story short I introduced him to someone that makes pickups. This person posted a pickup tute in Holland over 15 years ago, the only info my pal found that he was seriously interested. It was funny how the story unfolded … " Was that you? Yes that was me."


----------



## Jim Jakosh

mafe said:


> *Thomas (madts) dropped by the shop - again. ;-)*
> 
> *Shop visit*
> Thomas (madts) dropped by the shop - again. ;-)
> 
> Hi guys and girls.
> It's been a while, but now I really had a few things I wanted to share with my LJ friends and this post is the first, so there are more to come!
> 
> I have had the honour of having Thomas here before, for those who don't know, Thomas lives in US and I live in Copenhagen (Denmark), so it is not 'just' dropping by.
> This time I was lucky that Thomas was in Denmark to visit his son who had his final exams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But first things first, a while back I got a pack with the mail.
> You might have guessed it - it was from Thomas.
> A birthday present (it came at my birthday as you can see on the picture).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After my breakfast I went to the post office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from there I went to the workshop to celebrate the day, with a few friends and my mother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What better place, than to celebrate, have cake and guests could one wish for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the pack was the most wonderful sketch and note book.
> (The square is a piece of boat sail, Thomas is a retired professional sail maker).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note the detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside a personal note saying:
> A book for your thoughts, ideas and other fine things.
> (Do I need to tell I was really touched).
> Thank you from my heart Thomas.
> 
> But the story gets even better, as Thomas wrote he was coming to Denmark and we could meet up and have the beer we did not find time for last time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So said, so done - here we are in my workshop - Madts and Mads!
> We even found time to meet twice and time for good talks about life, love, family and even some wood talk too.
> Thank you for the wonderful visit dear Thomas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and we did get to drink a few beers. ;-)
> Thomas also brought me some of his home made wax, you can't imagine how wonderful that stuff smells.
> 
> Thank you Thomas, for making it possible to bring this friendship into real life, I feel lucky and you are with me often in the thoughts.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


That is really great. I wish I could come to have a beer with you too.

cheers, my friend…............Jim


----------



## Schwieb

mafe said:


> *Thomas (madts) dropped by the shop - again. ;-)*
> 
> *Shop visit*
> Thomas (madts) dropped by the shop - again. ;-)
> 
> Hi guys and girls.
> It's been a while, but now I really had a few things I wanted to share with my LJ friends and this post is the first, so there are more to come!
> 
> I have had the honour of having Thomas here before, for those who don't know, Thomas lives in US and I live in Copenhagen (Denmark), so it is not 'just' dropping by.
> This time I was lucky that Thomas was in Denmark to visit his son who had his final exams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But first things first, a while back I got a pack with the mail.
> You might have guessed it - it was from Thomas.
> A birthday present (it came at my birthday as you can see on the picture).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After my breakfast I went to the post office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from there I went to the workshop to celebrate the day, with a few friends and my mother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What better place, than to celebrate, have cake and guests could one wish for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the pack was the most wonderful sketch and note book.
> (The square is a piece of boat sail, Thomas is a retired professional sail maker).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note the detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside a personal note saying:
> A book for your thoughts, ideas and other fine things.
> (Do I need to tell I was really touched).
> Thank you from my heart Thomas.
> 
> But the story gets even better, as Thomas wrote he was coming to Denmark and we could meet up and have the beer we did not find time for last time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So said, so done - here we are in my workshop - Madts and Mads!
> We even found time to meet twice and time for good talks about life, love, family and even some wood talk too.
> Thank you for the wonderful visit dear Thomas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and we did get to drink a few beers. ;-)
> Thomas also brought me some of his home made wax, you can't imagine how wonderful that stuff smells.
> 
> Thank you Thomas, for making it possible to bring this friendship into real life, I feel lucky and you are with me often in the thoughts.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Very special happening for a really special person. You continue to inspire me Mads. One day we will have a couple of beers together too. My wife and I are planning an extended trip to Europe. She is half Danish and half German. I am all Northern German. We both wish to visit our roots again. I hope that you are around when we come.


----------



## doubleDD

mafe said:


> *Thomas (madts) dropped by the shop - again. ;-)*
> 
> *Shop visit*
> Thomas (madts) dropped by the shop - again. ;-)
> 
> Hi guys and girls.
> It's been a while, but now I really had a few things I wanted to share with my LJ friends and this post is the first, so there are more to come!
> 
> I have had the honour of having Thomas here before, for those who don't know, Thomas lives in US and I live in Copenhagen (Denmark), so it is not 'just' dropping by.
> This time I was lucky that Thomas was in Denmark to visit his son who had his final exams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But first things first, a while back I got a pack with the mail.
> You might have guessed it - it was from Thomas.
> A birthday present (it came at my birthday as you can see on the picture).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After my breakfast I went to the post office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from there I went to the workshop to celebrate the day, with a few friends and my mother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What better place, than to celebrate, have cake and guests could one wish for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the pack was the most wonderful sketch and note book.
> (The square is a piece of boat sail, Thomas is a retired professional sail maker).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note the detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside a personal note saying:
> A book for your thoughts, ideas and other fine things.
> (Do I need to tell I was really touched).
> Thank you from my heart Thomas.
> 
> But the story gets even better, as Thomas wrote he was coming to Denmark and we could meet up and have the beer we did not find time for last time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So said, so done - here we are in my workshop - Madts and Mads!
> We even found time to meet twice and time for good talks about life, love, family and even some wood talk too.
> Thank you for the wonderful visit dear Thomas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and we did get to drink a few beers. ;-)
> Thomas also brought me some of his home made wax, you can't imagine how wonderful that stuff smells.
> 
> Thank you Thomas, for making it possible to bring this friendship into real life, I feel lucky and you are with me often in the thoughts.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Great to see you guys meeting up again. Good friends are precious. Let's all have a drink.


----------



## swirt

mafe said:


> *Thomas (madts) dropped by the shop - again. ;-)*
> 
> *Shop visit*
> Thomas (madts) dropped by the shop - again. ;-)
> 
> Hi guys and girls.
> It's been a while, but now I really had a few things I wanted to share with my LJ friends and this post is the first, so there are more to come!
> 
> I have had the honour of having Thomas here before, for those who don't know, Thomas lives in US and I live in Copenhagen (Denmark), so it is not 'just' dropping by.
> This time I was lucky that Thomas was in Denmark to visit his son who had his final exams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But first things first, a while back I got a pack with the mail.
> You might have guessed it - it was from Thomas.
> A birthday present (it came at my birthday as you can see on the picture).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After my breakfast I went to the post office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from there I went to the workshop to celebrate the day, with a few friends and my mother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What better place, than to celebrate, have cake and guests could one wish for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the pack was the most wonderful sketch and note book.
> (The square is a piece of boat sail, Thomas is a retired professional sail maker).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note the detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside a personal note saying:
> A book for your thoughts, ideas and other fine things.
> (Do I need to tell I was really touched).
> Thank you from my heart Thomas.
> 
> But the story gets even better, as Thomas wrote he was coming to Denmark and we could meet up and have the beer we did not find time for last time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So said, so done - here we are in my workshop - Madts and Mads!
> We even found time to meet twice and time for good talks about life, love, family and even some wood talk too.
> Thank you for the wonderful visit dear Thomas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and we did get to drink a few beers. ;-)
> Thomas also brought me some of his home made wax, you can't imagine how wonderful that stuff smells.
> 
> Thank you Thomas, for making it possible to bring this friendship into real life, I feel lucky and you are with me often in the thoughts.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Great gifts and great companionship. Bravo.


----------



## Sodabowski

mafe said:


> *Thomas (madts) dropped by the shop - again. ;-)*
> 
> *Shop visit*
> Thomas (madts) dropped by the shop - again. ;-)
> 
> Hi guys and girls.
> It's been a while, but now I really had a few things I wanted to share with my LJ friends and this post is the first, so there are more to come!
> 
> I have had the honour of having Thomas here before, for those who don't know, Thomas lives in US and I live in Copenhagen (Denmark), so it is not 'just' dropping by.
> This time I was lucky that Thomas was in Denmark to visit his son who had his final exams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But first things first, a while back I got a pack with the mail.
> You might have guessed it - it was from Thomas.
> A birthday present (it came at my birthday as you can see on the picture).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After my breakfast I went to the post office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from there I went to the workshop to celebrate the day, with a few friends and my mother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What better place, than to celebrate, have cake and guests could one wish for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the pack was the most wonderful sketch and note book.
> (The square is a piece of boat sail, Thomas is a retired professional sail maker).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note the detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside a personal note saying:
> A book for your thoughts, ideas and other fine things.
> (Do I need to tell I was really touched).
> Thank you from my heart Thomas.
> 
> But the story gets even better, as Thomas wrote he was coming to Denmark and we could meet up and have the beer we did not find time for last time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So said, so done - here we are in my workshop - Madts and Mads!
> We even found time to meet twice and time for good talks about life, love, family and even some wood talk too.
> Thank you for the wonderful visit dear Thomas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and we did get to drink a few beers. ;-)
> Thomas also brought me some of his home made wax, you can't imagine how wonderful that stuff smells.
> 
> Thank you Thomas, for making it possible to bring this friendship into real life, I feel lucky and you are with me often in the thoughts.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


So nice to see you guys are doing fine


----------



## JoeLyddon

mafe said:


> *Thomas (madts) dropped by the shop - again. ;-)*
> 
> *Shop visit*
> Thomas (madts) dropped by the shop - again. ;-)
> 
> Hi guys and girls.
> It's been a while, but now I really had a few things I wanted to share with my LJ friends and this post is the first, so there are more to come!
> 
> I have had the honour of having Thomas here before, for those who don't know, Thomas lives in US and I live in Copenhagen (Denmark), so it is not 'just' dropping by.
> This time I was lucky that Thomas was in Denmark to visit his son who had his final exams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But first things first, a while back I got a pack with the mail.
> You might have guessed it - it was from Thomas.
> A birthday present (it came at my birthday as you can see on the picture).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After my breakfast I went to the post office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from there I went to the workshop to celebrate the day, with a few friends and my mother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What better place, than to celebrate, have cake and guests could one wish for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the pack was the most wonderful sketch and note book.
> (The square is a piece of boat sail, Thomas is a retired professional sail maker).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note the detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside a personal note saying:
> A book for your thoughts, ideas and other fine things.
> (Do I need to tell I was really touched).
> Thank you from my heart Thomas.
> 
> But the story gets even better, as Thomas wrote he was coming to Denmark and we could meet up and have the beer we did not find time for last time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So said, so done - here we are in my workshop - Madts and Mads!
> We even found time to meet twice and time for good talks about life, love, family and even some wood talk too.
> Thank you for the wonderful visit dear Thomas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and we did get to drink a few beers. ;-)
> Thomas also brought me some of his home made wax, you can't imagine how wonderful that stuff smells.
> 
> Thank you Thomas, for making it possible to bring this friendship into real life, I feel lucky and you are with me often in the thoughts.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


*Happy* belated *B I R T H D A Y !!*


----------



## madts

mafe said:


> *Thomas (madts) dropped by the shop - again. ;-)*
> 
> *Shop visit*
> Thomas (madts) dropped by the shop - again. ;-)
> 
> Hi guys and girls.
> It's been a while, but now I really had a few things I wanted to share with my LJ friends and this post is the first, so there are more to come!
> 
> I have had the honour of having Thomas here before, for those who don't know, Thomas lives in US and I live in Copenhagen (Denmark), so it is not 'just' dropping by.
> This time I was lucky that Thomas was in Denmark to visit his son who had his final exams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But first things first, a while back I got a pack with the mail.
> You might have guessed it - it was from Thomas.
> A birthday present (it came at my birthday as you can see on the picture).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After my breakfast I went to the post office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from there I went to the workshop to celebrate the day, with a few friends and my mother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What better place, than to celebrate, have cake and guests could one wish for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the pack was the most wonderful sketch and note book.
> (The square is a piece of boat sail, Thomas is a retired professional sail maker).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note the detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside a personal note saying:
> A book for your thoughts, ideas and other fine things.
> (Do I need to tell I was really touched).
> Thank you from my heart Thomas.
> 
> But the story gets even better, as Thomas wrote he was coming to Denmark and we could meet up and have the beer we did not find time for last time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So said, so done - here we are in my workshop - Madts and Mads!
> We even found time to meet twice and time for good talks about life, love, family and even some wood talk too.
> Thank you for the wonderful visit dear Thomas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and we did get to drink a few beers. ;-)
> Thomas also brought me some of his home made wax, you can't imagine how wonderful that stuff smells.
> 
> Thank you Thomas, for making it possible to bring this friendship into real life, I feel lucky and you are with me often in the thoughts.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Mads; Thanks for the kind words. Always a pleasure to catch up with you and shoot the breeze..

==Madts.


----------



## mafe

*The postman left a note... - life is magic, or at least it feels like it!*

*The postman left a note…*
life is magic, or at least it feels like it!

Yep, another unexpected thing happening.
Life is magic, or at least it feels like it!









This is how the Copenhagen lakes look like, at this time of year, it's winter now, had a cold summer, so everyone seems a wee low on energy at this time.









So when I got a notice, that a pack arrived and I did not expect any… 
Well… I went fast to the post office, full of curiosity.
Here I got this long slim pack…
Is it a poster? A tube of some sort? 
I could see it was from US, so LJ came to my mind, but I could not recall hearing of something.
So I drove home on my bicycle, enjoying the waiting.









Hmmmmmm…
If you look carefully, you might guess it.
We have one friend here on LJ, that makes magic with wood and then turn it on the lathe, to make long things…









Yes Lew, who else?
Wauuuuuuuuu, I got one of lew's beautiful baking pins.
Have to admit, I could fell a wee tear of joy.
I love it!
It's so beautiful and I feel like the wood was picked for me, since it is simple (less is enough) and also colors that compliment each other.
That will be a favourite when baking, no doubt, it will bring joy and a extra dimension for my baking.
(The glass you see in the back, is sour dough I got from or LJ buddy Jamie in Scotland, but that will be another story).









With the pin, came these beautiful words, that really reminds me, how lucky some of us have been, to find friends, we might never even see in real life, but have brought us warmth, encouragement and many a smile during the years.
Thank you from my heart Lew, the words goes right back.









I will like to tell a wee twist to the story.
It started in the morning, with a note from my daughter Mathilde, she came to stay the night and while I was sleeping, she had left a note and a free coffee card, ohh yes and she left me two of the four cracklings, I had left for her 'take with her' pork roast sandwich, even I had said she could take them all. 
That made me, a really happy and proud dad.
(You might have to be a parent to understand this…).

So I was sure the day could not get any better… 
I was all wrong, it turned out magic.









This is how a MaFe pork roast sandwich looks like. ;-)
(Yes it is caramelized potatoes).

Finally I will like to send a warm tought and thank you again to Lew.

Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up.

*Best thoughts,*

Mads


----------



## SPalm

mafe said:


> *The postman left a note... - life is magic, or at least it feels like it!*
> 
> *The postman left a note…*
> life is magic, or at least it feels like it!
> 
> Yep, another unexpected thing happening.
> Life is magic, or at least it feels like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how the Copenhagen lakes look like, at this time of year, it's winter now, had a cold summer, so everyone seems a wee low on energy at this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when I got a notice, that a pack arrived and I did not expect any…
> Well… I went fast to the post office, full of curiosity.
> Here I got this long slim pack…
> Is it a poster? A tube of some sort?
> I could see it was from US, so LJ came to my mind, but I could not recall hearing of something.
> So I drove home on my bicycle, enjoying the waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmm…
> If you look carefully, you might guess it.
> We have one friend here on LJ, that makes magic with wood and then turn it on the lathe, to make long things…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Lew, who else?
> Wauuuuuuuuu, I got one of lew's beautiful baking pins.
> Have to admit, I could fell a wee tear of joy.
> I love it!
> It's so beautiful and I feel like the wood was picked for me, since it is simple (less is enough) and also colors that compliment each other.
> That will be a favourite when baking, no doubt, it will bring joy and a extra dimension for my baking.
> (The glass you see in the back, is sour dough I got from or LJ buddy Jamie in Scotland, but that will be another story).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the pin, came these beautiful words, that really reminds me, how lucky some of us have been, to find friends, we might never even see in real life, but have brought us warmth, encouragement and many a smile during the years.
> Thank you from my heart Lew, the words goes right back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will like to tell a wee twist to the story.
> It started in the morning, with a note from my daughter Mathilde, she came to stay the night and while I was sleeping, she had left a note and a free coffee card, ohh yes and she left me two of the four cracklings, I had left for her 'take with her' pork roast sandwich, even I had said she could take them all.
> That made me, a really happy and proud dad.
> (You might have to be a parent to understand this…).
> 
> So I was sure the day could not get any better…
> I was all wrong, it turned out magic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how a MaFe pork roast sandwich looks like. ;-)
> (Yes it is caramelized potatoes).
> 
> Finally I will like to send a warm tought and thank you again to Lew.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


What a wonderful story. 
And what wonderful people you all are.

Steve


----------



## steliart

mafe said:


> *The postman left a note... - life is magic, or at least it feels like it!*
> 
> *The postman left a note…*
> life is magic, or at least it feels like it!
> 
> Yep, another unexpected thing happening.
> Life is magic, or at least it feels like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how the Copenhagen lakes look like, at this time of year, it's winter now, had a cold summer, so everyone seems a wee low on energy at this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when I got a notice, that a pack arrived and I did not expect any…
> Well… I went fast to the post office, full of curiosity.
> Here I got this long slim pack…
> Is it a poster? A tube of some sort?
> I could see it was from US, so LJ came to my mind, but I could not recall hearing of something.
> So I drove home on my bicycle, enjoying the waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmm…
> If you look carefully, you might guess it.
> We have one friend here on LJ, that makes magic with wood and then turn it on the lathe, to make long things…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Lew, who else?
> Wauuuuuuuuu, I got one of lew's beautiful baking pins.
> Have to admit, I could fell a wee tear of joy.
> I love it!
> It's so beautiful and I feel like the wood was picked for me, since it is simple (less is enough) and also colors that compliment each other.
> That will be a favourite when baking, no doubt, it will bring joy and a extra dimension for my baking.
> (The glass you see in the back, is sour dough I got from or LJ buddy Jamie in Scotland, but that will be another story).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the pin, came these beautiful words, that really reminds me, how lucky some of us have been, to find friends, we might never even see in real life, but have brought us warmth, encouragement and many a smile during the years.
> Thank you from my heart Lew, the words goes right back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will like to tell a wee twist to the story.
> It started in the morning, with a note from my daughter Mathilde, she came to stay the night and while I was sleeping, she had left a note and a free coffee card, ohh yes and she left me two of the four cracklings, I had left for her 'take with her' pork roast sandwich, even I had said she could take them all.
> That made me, a really happy and proud dad.
> (You might have to be a parent to understand this…).
> 
> So I was sure the day could not get any better…
> I was all wrong, it turned out magic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how a MaFe pork roast sandwich looks like. ;-)
> (Yes it is caramelized potatoes).
> 
> Finally I will like to send a warm tought and thank you again to Lew.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


lovely story Mads !!!!!!!!


----------



## Dutchy

mafe said:


> *The postman left a note... - life is magic, or at least it feels like it!*
> 
> *The postman left a note…*
> life is magic, or at least it feels like it!
> 
> Yep, another unexpected thing happening.
> Life is magic, or at least it feels like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how the Copenhagen lakes look like, at this time of year, it's winter now, had a cold summer, so everyone seems a wee low on energy at this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when I got a notice, that a pack arrived and I did not expect any…
> Well… I went fast to the post office, full of curiosity.
> Here I got this long slim pack…
> Is it a poster? A tube of some sort?
> I could see it was from US, so LJ came to my mind, but I could not recall hearing of something.
> So I drove home on my bicycle, enjoying the waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmm…
> If you look carefully, you might guess it.
> We have one friend here on LJ, that makes magic with wood and then turn it on the lathe, to make long things…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Lew, who else?
> Wauuuuuuuuu, I got one of lew's beautiful baking pins.
> Have to admit, I could fell a wee tear of joy.
> I love it!
> It's so beautiful and I feel like the wood was picked for me, since it is simple (less is enough) and also colors that compliment each other.
> That will be a favourite when baking, no doubt, it will bring joy and a extra dimension for my baking.
> (The glass you see in the back, is sour dough I got from or LJ buddy Jamie in Scotland, but that will be another story).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the pin, came these beautiful words, that really reminds me, how lucky some of us have been, to find friends, we might never even see in real life, but have brought us warmth, encouragement and many a smile during the years.
> Thank you from my heart Lew, the words goes right back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will like to tell a wee twist to the story.
> It started in the morning, with a note from my daughter Mathilde, she came to stay the night and while I was sleeping, she had left a note and a free coffee card, ohh yes and she left me two of the four cracklings, I had left for her 'take with her' pork roast sandwich, even I had said she could take them all.
> That made me, a really happy and proud dad.
> (You might have to be a parent to understand this…).
> 
> So I was sure the day could not get any better…
> I was all wrong, it turned out magic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how a MaFe pork roast sandwich looks like. ;-)
> (Yes it is caramelized potatoes).
> 
> Finally I will like to send a warm tought and thank you again to Lew.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Nice story Mads, but at this time of year, it's winter now. Here in Holland we have to wait till 21 december.


----------



## lew

mafe said:


> *The postman left a note... - life is magic, or at least it feels like it!*
> 
> *The postman left a note…*
> life is magic, or at least it feels like it!
> 
> Yep, another unexpected thing happening.
> Life is magic, or at least it feels like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how the Copenhagen lakes look like, at this time of year, it's winter now, had a cold summer, so everyone seems a wee low on energy at this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when I got a notice, that a pack arrived and I did not expect any…
> Well… I went fast to the post office, full of curiosity.
> Here I got this long slim pack…
> Is it a poster? A tube of some sort?
> I could see it was from US, so LJ came to my mind, but I could not recall hearing of something.
> So I drove home on my bicycle, enjoying the waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmm…
> If you look carefully, you might guess it.
> We have one friend here on LJ, that makes magic with wood and then turn it on the lathe, to make long things…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Lew, who else?
> Wauuuuuuuuu, I got one of lew's beautiful baking pins.
> Have to admit, I could fell a wee tear of joy.
> I love it!
> It's so beautiful and I feel like the wood was picked for me, since it is simple (less is enough) and also colors that compliment each other.
> That will be a favourite when baking, no doubt, it will bring joy and a extra dimension for my baking.
> (The glass you see in the back, is sour dough I got from or LJ buddy Jamie in Scotland, but that will be another story).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the pin, came these beautiful words, that really reminds me, how lucky some of us have been, to find friends, we might never even see in real life, but have brought us warmth, encouragement and many a smile during the years.
> Thank you from my heart Lew, the words goes right back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will like to tell a wee twist to the story.
> It started in the morning, with a note from my daughter Mathilde, she came to stay the night and while I was sleeping, she had left a note and a free coffee card, ohh yes and she left me two of the four cracklings, I had left for her 'take with her' pork roast sandwich, even I had said she could take them all.
> That made me, a really happy and proud dad.
> (You might have to be a parent to understand this…).
> 
> So I was sure the day could not get any better…
> I was all wrong, it turned out magic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how a MaFe pork roast sandwich looks like. ;-)
> (Yes it is caramelized potatoes).
> 
> Finally I will like to send a warm tought and thank you again to Lew.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


----------



## shipwright

mafe said:


> *The postman left a note... - life is magic, or at least it feels like it!*
> 
> *The postman left a note…*
> life is magic, or at least it feels like it!
> 
> Yep, another unexpected thing happening.
> Life is magic, or at least it feels like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how the Copenhagen lakes look like, at this time of year, it's winter now, had a cold summer, so everyone seems a wee low on energy at this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when I got a notice, that a pack arrived and I did not expect any…
> Well… I went fast to the post office, full of curiosity.
> Here I got this long slim pack…
> Is it a poster? A tube of some sort?
> I could see it was from US, so LJ came to my mind, but I could not recall hearing of something.
> So I drove home on my bicycle, enjoying the waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmm…
> If you look carefully, you might guess it.
> We have one friend here on LJ, that makes magic with wood and then turn it on the lathe, to make long things…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Lew, who else?
> Wauuuuuuuuu, I got one of lew's beautiful baking pins.
> Have to admit, I could fell a wee tear of joy.
> I love it!
> It's so beautiful and I feel like the wood was picked for me, since it is simple (less is enough) and also colors that compliment each other.
> That will be a favourite when baking, no doubt, it will bring joy and a extra dimension for my baking.
> (The glass you see in the back, is sour dough I got from or LJ buddy Jamie in Scotland, but that will be another story).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the pin, came these beautiful words, that really reminds me, how lucky some of us have been, to find friends, we might never even see in real life, but have brought us warmth, encouragement and many a smile during the years.
> Thank you from my heart Lew, the words goes right back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will like to tell a wee twist to the story.
> It started in the morning, with a note from my daughter Mathilde, she came to stay the night and while I was sleeping, she had left a note and a free coffee card, ohh yes and she left me two of the four cracklings, I had left for her 'take with her' pork roast sandwich, even I had said she could take them all.
> That made me, a really happy and proud dad.
> (You might have to be a parent to understand this…).
> 
> So I was sure the day could not get any better…
> I was all wrong, it turned out magic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how a MaFe pork roast sandwich looks like. ;-)
> (Yes it is caramelized potatoes).
> 
> Finally I will like to send a warm tought and thank you again to Lew.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Cool! Good on both of you!


----------



## Jim Jakosh

mafe said:


> *The postman left a note... - life is magic, or at least it feels like it!*
> 
> *The postman left a note…*
> life is magic, or at least it feels like it!
> 
> Yep, another unexpected thing happening.
> Life is magic, or at least it feels like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how the Copenhagen lakes look like, at this time of year, it's winter now, had a cold summer, so everyone seems a wee low on energy at this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when I got a notice, that a pack arrived and I did not expect any…
> Well… I went fast to the post office, full of curiosity.
> Here I got this long slim pack…
> Is it a poster? A tube of some sort?
> I could see it was from US, so LJ came to my mind, but I could not recall hearing of something.
> So I drove home on my bicycle, enjoying the waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmm…
> If you look carefully, you might guess it.
> We have one friend here on LJ, that makes magic with wood and then turn it on the lathe, to make long things…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Lew, who else?
> Wauuuuuuuuu, I got one of lew's beautiful baking pins.
> Have to admit, I could fell a wee tear of joy.
> I love it!
> It's so beautiful and I feel like the wood was picked for me, since it is simple (less is enough) and also colors that compliment each other.
> That will be a favourite when baking, no doubt, it will bring joy and a extra dimension for my baking.
> (The glass you see in the back, is sour dough I got from or LJ buddy Jamie in Scotland, but that will be another story).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the pin, came these beautiful words, that really reminds me, how lucky some of us have been, to find friends, we might never even see in real life, but have brought us warmth, encouragement and many a smile during the years.
> Thank you from my heart Lew, the words goes right back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will like to tell a wee twist to the story.
> It started in the morning, with a note from my daughter Mathilde, she came to stay the night and while I was sleeping, she had left a note and a free coffee card, ohh yes and she left me two of the four cracklings, I had left for her 'take with her' pork roast sandwich, even I had said she could take them all.
> That made me, a really happy and proud dad.
> (You might have to be a parent to understand this…).
> 
> So I was sure the day could not get any better…
> I was all wrong, it turned out magic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how a MaFe pork roast sandwich looks like. ;-)
> (Yes it is caramelized potatoes).
> 
> Finally I will like to send a warm tought and thank you again to Lew.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Mads you are one lucky guy to have a friend like Lew!!

Cheers to you both…..................Jim


----------



## Woodwrecker

mafe said:


> *The postman left a note... - life is magic, or at least it feels like it!*
> 
> *The postman left a note…*
> life is magic, or at least it feels like it!
> 
> Yep, another unexpected thing happening.
> Life is magic, or at least it feels like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how the Copenhagen lakes look like, at this time of year, it's winter now, had a cold summer, so everyone seems a wee low on energy at this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when I got a notice, that a pack arrived and I did not expect any…
> Well… I went fast to the post office, full of curiosity.
> Here I got this long slim pack…
> Is it a poster? A tube of some sort?
> I could see it was from US, so LJ came to my mind, but I could not recall hearing of something.
> So I drove home on my bicycle, enjoying the waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmm…
> If you look carefully, you might guess it.
> We have one friend here on LJ, that makes magic with wood and then turn it on the lathe, to make long things…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Lew, who else?
> Wauuuuuuuuu, I got one of lew's beautiful baking pins.
> Have to admit, I could fell a wee tear of joy.
> I love it!
> It's so beautiful and I feel like the wood was picked for me, since it is simple (less is enough) and also colors that compliment each other.
> That will be a favourite when baking, no doubt, it will bring joy and a extra dimension for my baking.
> (The glass you see in the back, is sour dough I got from or LJ buddy Jamie in Scotland, but that will be another story).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the pin, came these beautiful words, that really reminds me, how lucky some of us have been, to find friends, we might never even see in real life, but have brought us warmth, encouragement and many a smile during the years.
> Thank you from my heart Lew, the words goes right back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will like to tell a wee twist to the story.
> It started in the morning, with a note from my daughter Mathilde, she came to stay the night and while I was sleeping, she had left a note and a free coffee card, ohh yes and she left me two of the four cracklings, I had left for her 'take with her' pork roast sandwich, even I had said she could take them all.
> That made me, a really happy and proud dad.
> (You might have to be a parent to understand this…).
> 
> So I was sure the day could not get any better…
> I was all wrong, it turned out magic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how a MaFe pork roast sandwich looks like. ;-)
> (Yes it is caramelized potatoes).
> 
> Finally I will like to send a warm tought and thank you again to Lew.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


One of those things that makes you happy to be a member of LJ's.


----------



## Marcial

mafe said:


> *The postman left a note... - life is magic, or at least it feels like it!*
> 
> *The postman left a note…*
> life is magic, or at least it feels like it!
> 
> Yep, another unexpected thing happening.
> Life is magic, or at least it feels like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how the Copenhagen lakes look like, at this time of year, it's winter now, had a cold summer, so everyone seems a wee low on energy at this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when I got a notice, that a pack arrived and I did not expect any…
> Well… I went fast to the post office, full of curiosity.
> Here I got this long slim pack…
> Is it a poster? A tube of some sort?
> I could see it was from US, so LJ came to my mind, but I could not recall hearing of something.
> So I drove home on my bicycle, enjoying the waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmm…
> If you look carefully, you might guess it.
> We have one friend here on LJ, that makes magic with wood and then turn it on the lathe, to make long things…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Lew, who else?
> Wauuuuuuuuu, I got one of lew's beautiful baking pins.
> Have to admit, I could fell a wee tear of joy.
> I love it!
> It's so beautiful and I feel like the wood was picked for me, since it is simple (less is enough) and also colors that compliment each other.
> That will be a favourite when baking, no doubt, it will bring joy and a extra dimension for my baking.
> (The glass you see in the back, is sour dough I got from or LJ buddy Jamie in Scotland, but that will be another story).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the pin, came these beautiful words, that really reminds me, how lucky some of us have been, to find friends, we might never even see in real life, but have brought us warmth, encouragement and many a smile during the years.
> Thank you from my heart Lew, the words goes right back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will like to tell a wee twist to the story.
> It started in the morning, with a note from my daughter Mathilde, she came to stay the night and while I was sleeping, she had left a note and a free coffee card, ohh yes and she left me two of the four cracklings, I had left for her 'take with her' pork roast sandwich, even I had said she could take them all.
> That made me, a really happy and proud dad.
> (You might have to be a parent to understand this…).
> 
> So I was sure the day could not get any better…
> I was all wrong, it turned out magic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how a MaFe pork roast sandwich looks like. ;-)
> (Yes it is caramelized potatoes).
> 
> Finally I will like to send a warm tought and thank you again to Lew.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Thanks for a warm-hearted story; the world needs more of this.


----------



## Druid

mafe said:


> *The postman left a note... - life is magic, or at least it feels like it!*
> 
> *The postman left a note…*
> life is magic, or at least it feels like it!
> 
> Yep, another unexpected thing happening.
> Life is magic, or at least it feels like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how the Copenhagen lakes look like, at this time of year, it's winter now, had a cold summer, so everyone seems a wee low on energy at this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when I got a notice, that a pack arrived and I did not expect any…
> Well… I went fast to the post office, full of curiosity.
> Here I got this long slim pack…
> Is it a poster? A tube of some sort?
> I could see it was from US, so LJ came to my mind, but I could not recall hearing of something.
> So I drove home on my bicycle, enjoying the waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmm…
> If you look carefully, you might guess it.
> We have one friend here on LJ, that makes magic with wood and then turn it on the lathe, to make long things…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Lew, who else?
> Wauuuuuuuuu, I got one of lew's beautiful baking pins.
> Have to admit, I could fell a wee tear of joy.
> I love it!
> It's so beautiful and I feel like the wood was picked for me, since it is simple (less is enough) and also colors that compliment each other.
> That will be a favourite when baking, no doubt, it will bring joy and a extra dimension for my baking.
> (The glass you see in the back, is sour dough I got from or LJ buddy Jamie in Scotland, but that will be another story).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the pin, came these beautiful words, that really reminds me, how lucky some of us have been, to find friends, we might never even see in real life, but have brought us warmth, encouragement and many a smile during the years.
> Thank you from my heart Lew, the words goes right back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will like to tell a wee twist to the story.
> It started in the morning, with a note from my daughter Mathilde, she came to stay the night and while I was sleeping, she had left a note and a free coffee card, ohh yes and she left me two of the four cracklings, I had left for her 'take with her' pork roast sandwich, even I had said she could take them all.
> That made me, a really happy and proud dad.
> (You might have to be a parent to understand this…).
> 
> So I was sure the day could not get any better…
> I was all wrong, it turned out magic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how a MaFe pork roast sandwich looks like. ;-)
> (Yes it is caramelized potatoes).
> 
> Finally I will like to send a warm tought and thank you again to Lew.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Yes, as you said, life is magic . . . and now you have one of Lew's beautiful baking pins.
What a wonderful gift, but of course we will all be waiting to hear about how much this improves your baking. Super tool, for a super fellow, from a super craftsman. Thanks for posting this. It's a great story about both of you.


----------



## Schwieb

mafe said:


> *The postman left a note... - life is magic, or at least it feels like it!*
> 
> *The postman left a note…*
> life is magic, or at least it feels like it!
> 
> Yep, another unexpected thing happening.
> Life is magic, or at least it feels like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how the Copenhagen lakes look like, at this time of year, it's winter now, had a cold summer, so everyone seems a wee low on energy at this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when I got a notice, that a pack arrived and I did not expect any…
> Well… I went fast to the post office, full of curiosity.
> Here I got this long slim pack…
> Is it a poster? A tube of some sort?
> I could see it was from US, so LJ came to my mind, but I could not recall hearing of something.
> So I drove home on my bicycle, enjoying the waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmm…
> If you look carefully, you might guess it.
> We have one friend here on LJ, that makes magic with wood and then turn it on the lathe, to make long things…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Lew, who else?
> Wauuuuuuuuu, I got one of lew's beautiful baking pins.
> Have to admit, I could fell a wee tear of joy.
> I love it!
> It's so beautiful and I feel like the wood was picked for me, since it is simple (less is enough) and also colors that compliment each other.
> That will be a favourite when baking, no doubt, it will bring joy and a extra dimension for my baking.
> (The glass you see in the back, is sour dough I got from or LJ buddy Jamie in Scotland, but that will be another story).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the pin, came these beautiful words, that really reminds me, how lucky some of us have been, to find friends, we might never even see in real life, but have brought us warmth, encouragement and many a smile during the years.
> Thank you from my heart Lew, the words goes right back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will like to tell a wee twist to the story.
> It started in the morning, with a note from my daughter Mathilde, she came to stay the night and while I was sleeping, she had left a note and a free coffee card, ohh yes and she left me two of the four cracklings, I had left for her 'take with her' pork roast sandwich, even I had said she could take them all.
> That made me, a really happy and proud dad.
> (You might have to be a parent to understand this…).
> 
> So I was sure the day could not get any better…
> I was all wrong, it turned out magic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how a MaFe pork roast sandwich looks like. ;-)
> (Yes it is caramelized potatoes).
> 
> Finally I will like to send a warm tought and thank you again to Lew.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Very nice story


----------



## Gene01

mafe said:


> *The postman left a note... - life is magic, or at least it feels like it!*
> 
> *The postman left a note…*
> life is magic, or at least it feels like it!
> 
> Yep, another unexpected thing happening.
> Life is magic, or at least it feels like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how the Copenhagen lakes look like, at this time of year, it's winter now, had a cold summer, so everyone seems a wee low on energy at this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when I got a notice, that a pack arrived and I did not expect any…
> Well… I went fast to the post office, full of curiosity.
> Here I got this long slim pack…
> Is it a poster? A tube of some sort?
> I could see it was from US, so LJ came to my mind, but I could not recall hearing of something.
> So I drove home on my bicycle, enjoying the waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmm…
> If you look carefully, you might guess it.
> We have one friend here on LJ, that makes magic with wood and then turn it on the lathe, to make long things…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Lew, who else?
> Wauuuuuuuuu, I got one of lew's beautiful baking pins.
> Have to admit, I could fell a wee tear of joy.
> I love it!
> It's so beautiful and I feel like the wood was picked for me, since it is simple (less is enough) and also colors that compliment each other.
> That will be a favourite when baking, no doubt, it will bring joy and a extra dimension for my baking.
> (The glass you see in the back, is sour dough I got from or LJ buddy Jamie in Scotland, but that will be another story).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the pin, came these beautiful words, that really reminds me, how lucky some of us have been, to find friends, we might never even see in real life, but have brought us warmth, encouragement and many a smile during the years.
> Thank you from my heart Lew, the words goes right back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will like to tell a wee twist to the story.
> It started in the morning, with a note from my daughter Mathilde, she came to stay the night and while I was sleeping, she had left a note and a free coffee card, ohh yes and she left me two of the four cracklings, I had left for her 'take with her' pork roast sandwich, even I had said she could take them all.
> That made me, a really happy and proud dad.
> (You might have to be a parent to understand this…).
> 
> So I was sure the day could not get any better…
> I was all wrong, it turned out magic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how a MaFe pork roast sandwich looks like. ;-)
> (Yes it is caramelized potatoes).
> 
> Finally I will like to send a warm tought and thank you again to Lew.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Lew is a great guy. We are all lucky to know him….and all the wonderful LJs. Even, Cricket.


----------



## Brit

mafe said:


> *The postman left a note... - life is magic, or at least it feels like it!*
> 
> *The postman left a note…*
> life is magic, or at least it feels like it!
> 
> Yep, another unexpected thing happening.
> Life is magic, or at least it feels like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how the Copenhagen lakes look like, at this time of year, it's winter now, had a cold summer, so everyone seems a wee low on energy at this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when I got a notice, that a pack arrived and I did not expect any…
> Well… I went fast to the post office, full of curiosity.
> Here I got this long slim pack…
> Is it a poster? A tube of some sort?
> I could see it was from US, so LJ came to my mind, but I could not recall hearing of something.
> So I drove home on my bicycle, enjoying the waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmm…
> If you look carefully, you might guess it.
> We have one friend here on LJ, that makes magic with wood and then turn it on the lathe, to make long things…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Lew, who else?
> Wauuuuuuuuu, I got one of lew's beautiful baking pins.
> Have to admit, I could fell a wee tear of joy.
> I love it!
> It's so beautiful and I feel like the wood was picked for me, since it is simple (less is enough) and also colors that compliment each other.
> That will be a favourite when baking, no doubt, it will bring joy and a extra dimension for my baking.
> (The glass you see in the back, is sour dough I got from or LJ buddy Jamie in Scotland, but that will be another story).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the pin, came these beautiful words, that really reminds me, how lucky some of us have been, to find friends, we might never even see in real life, but have brought us warmth, encouragement and many a smile during the years.
> Thank you from my heart Lew, the words goes right back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will like to tell a wee twist to the story.
> It started in the morning, with a note from my daughter Mathilde, she came to stay the night and while I was sleeping, she had left a note and a free coffee card, ohh yes and she left me two of the four cracklings, I had left for her 'take with her' pork roast sandwich, even I had said she could take them all.
> That made me, a really happy and proud dad.
> (You might have to be a parent to understand this…).
> 
> So I was sure the day could not get any better…
> I was all wrong, it turned out magic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how a MaFe pork roast sandwich looks like. ;-)
> (Yes it is caramelized potatoes).
> 
> Finally I will like to send a warm tought and thank you again to Lew.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Great story. Well done both of you.


----------



## JoeLyddon

mafe said:


> *The postman left a note... - life is magic, or at least it feels like it!*
> 
> *The postman left a note…*
> life is magic, or at least it feels like it!
> 
> Yep, another unexpected thing happening.
> Life is magic, or at least it feels like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how the Copenhagen lakes look like, at this time of year, it's winter now, had a cold summer, so everyone seems a wee low on energy at this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when I got a notice, that a pack arrived and I did not expect any…
> Well… I went fast to the post office, full of curiosity.
> Here I got this long slim pack…
> Is it a poster? A tube of some sort?
> I could see it was from US, so LJ came to my mind, but I could not recall hearing of something.
> So I drove home on my bicycle, enjoying the waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmm…
> If you look carefully, you might guess it.
> We have one friend here on LJ, that makes magic with wood and then turn it on the lathe, to make long things…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Lew, who else?
> Wauuuuuuuuu, I got one of lew's beautiful baking pins.
> Have to admit, I could fell a wee tear of joy.
> I love it!
> It's so beautiful and I feel like the wood was picked for me, since it is simple (less is enough) and also colors that compliment each other.
> That will be a favourite when baking, no doubt, it will bring joy and a extra dimension for my baking.
> (The glass you see in the back, is sour dough I got from or LJ buddy Jamie in Scotland, but that will be another story).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the pin, came these beautiful words, that really reminds me, how lucky some of us have been, to find friends, we might never even see in real life, but have brought us warmth, encouragement and many a smile during the years.
> Thank you from my heart Lew, the words goes right back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will like to tell a wee twist to the story.
> It started in the morning, with a note from my daughter Mathilde, she came to stay the night and while I was sleeping, she had left a note and a free coffee card, ohh yes and she left me two of the four cracklings, I had left for her 'take with her' pork roast sandwich, even I had said she could take them all.
> That made me, a really happy and proud dad.
> (You might have to be a parent to understand this…).
> 
> So I was sure the day could not get any better…
> I was all wrong, it turned out magic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how a MaFe pork roast sandwich looks like. ;-)
> (Yes it is caramelized potatoes).
> 
> Finally I will like to send a warm tought and thank you again to Lew.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


*Very VERY NICE!

Have a good one!

*


----------



## mafe

*A visit from Greek Yannis - and me trying to find his feet*

*A visit from Greek Yannis.*
- and me trying to find his feet

Magic is creatable!

Today some one stood in front of the door of my workshop, looking in through the window; that some one was Yannis from Greece, he showed up out of the blue, just to say hello and so I invited him inside. We shared a good hour or so, had coffee, Crema di Limoncello and a wee cake.










I don't think I have to say; Yannis is a really nice guy, I could see that, when I was looking out the window.










My friend Flemming also showed up and soon the talk went on, Greek myths, Vikings, wood talks and life as it is - just as if an old friend had shown up.










Magic is creatable - Yannis is yet another wonderful person, wo's crossing my road, due to the fact of my blogging here on LJ, he knew me and especially my blogs on Japanese wood working and had some how managed to find out where my little wood cave are hiding (he works with IT).
It never stop to impress me, when when the digital cyber world, merge into reality and new friendships grow. 
(Yannis is now living in Copenhagen with his girlfriend, working with IT for Novo Nordisk and then he has a passion for woodworking).










When I have not been around lately, it is due to the fact that life threw in some noise and when the ******************** hits the fan… I'll make it short; my daughter left home (she's 18 now), a wee just before 50 crisis, a relationship that had to stop, a colon infection that put me in the hospital, then they found a tumour on my adrenal, diagnosed it cancer and then operated me three weeks ago and luckily found out there were NOT cancer in the tumour once it was out - life you know! I'm healing up well and yes looking for my legs.









My workshop.

"Man is fond of counting his troubles, but he does not count his joys. If he counted them up as he ought to, he would see that every lot has enough happiness provided for it." 
Fyodor Dostoyevsky

Trust me, I count these days; just got well enough to go back to the workshop and I am trying to put some magic into this thing called life. ;-)
Plenty of stuff for the blog on my computer, so hopefully I will find the energy soon. ;-)










Had a winter hike, just before the operation, testing my new winter sleeping bag (comfort temp. -27°C / -16°F), it was just -7°C / 20°F but a strong wind and I was cosy and warm, so look forward now for a hike soon, since I'm healing and the temperature should go down to -15°C / 5°F now. ;-)










For now I have to do with some indoor hiking, looking at Animal planet.

Big smile.

Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up, outside cyber world.

*Best thoughts,*

Mads


----------



## donwilwol

mafe said:


> *A visit from Greek Yannis - and me trying to find his feet*
> 
> *A visit from Greek Yannis.*
> - and me trying to find his feet
> 
> Magic is creatable!
> 
> Today some one stood in front of the door of my workshop, looking in through the window; that some one was Yannis from Greece, he showed up out of the blue, just to say hello and so I invited him inside. We shared a good hour or so, had coffee, Crema di Limoncello and a wee cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I have to say; Yannis is a really nice guy, I could see that, when I was looking out the window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend Flemming also showed up and soon the talk went on, Greek myths, Vikings, wood talks and life as it is - just as if an old friend had shown up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic is creatable - Yannis is yet another wonderful person, wo's crossing my road, due to the fact of my blogging here on LJ, he knew me and especially my blogs on Japanese wood working and had some how managed to find out where my little wood cave are hiding (he works with IT).
> It never stop to impress me, when when the digital cyber world, merge into reality and new friendships grow.
> (Yannis is now living in Copenhagen with his girlfriend, working with IT for Novo Nordisk and then he has a passion for woodworking).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I have not been around lately, it is due to the fact that life threw in some noise and when the ******************** hits the fan… I'll make it short; my daughter left home (she's 18 now), a wee just before 50 crisis, a relationship that had to stop, a colon infection that put me in the hospital, then they found a tumour on my adrenal, diagnosed it cancer and then operated me three weeks ago and luckily found out there were NOT cancer in the tumour once it was out - life you know! I'm healing up well and yes looking for my legs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My workshop.
> 
> "Man is fond of counting his troubles, but he does not count his joys. If he counted them up as he ought to, he would see that every lot has enough happiness provided for it."
> Fyodor Dostoyevsky
> 
> Trust me, I count these days; just got well enough to go back to the workshop and I am trying to put some magic into this thing called life. ;-)
> Plenty of stuff for the blog on my computer, so hopefully I will find the energy soon. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a winter hike, just before the operation, testing my new winter sleeping bag (comfort temp. -27°C / -16°F), it was just -7°C / 20°F but a strong wind and I was cosy and warm, so look forward now for a hike soon, since I'm healing and the temperature should go down to -15°C / 5°F now. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now I have to do with some indoor hiking, looking at Animal planet.
> 
> Big smile.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up, outside cyber world.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Wow. That doesn't sound like a fun ride. Glad it worked out. Keep smiling. Beat wishes!!


----------



## Frustrator

mafe said:


> *A visit from Greek Yannis - and me trying to find his feet*
> 
> *A visit from Greek Yannis.*
> - and me trying to find his feet
> 
> Magic is creatable!
> 
> Today some one stood in front of the door of my workshop, looking in through the window; that some one was Yannis from Greece, he showed up out of the blue, just to say hello and so I invited him inside. We shared a good hour or so, had coffee, Crema di Limoncello and a wee cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I have to say; Yannis is a really nice guy, I could see that, when I was looking out the window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend Flemming also showed up and soon the talk went on, Greek myths, Vikings, wood talks and life as it is - just as if an old friend had shown up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic is creatable - Yannis is yet another wonderful person, wo's crossing my road, due to the fact of my blogging here on LJ, he knew me and especially my blogs on Japanese wood working and had some how managed to find out where my little wood cave are hiding (he works with IT).
> It never stop to impress me, when when the digital cyber world, merge into reality and new friendships grow.
> (Yannis is now living in Copenhagen with his girlfriend, working with IT for Novo Nordisk and then he has a passion for woodworking).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I have not been around lately, it is due to the fact that life threw in some noise and when the ******************** hits the fan… I'll make it short; my daughter left home (she's 18 now), a wee just before 50 crisis, a relationship that had to stop, a colon infection that put me in the hospital, then they found a tumour on my adrenal, diagnosed it cancer and then operated me three weeks ago and luckily found out there were NOT cancer in the tumour once it was out - life you know! I'm healing up well and yes looking for my legs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My workshop.
> 
> "Man is fond of counting his troubles, but he does not count his joys. If he counted them up as he ought to, he would see that every lot has enough happiness provided for it."
> Fyodor Dostoyevsky
> 
> Trust me, I count these days; just got well enough to go back to the workshop and I am trying to put some magic into this thing called life. ;-)
> Plenty of stuff for the blog on my computer, so hopefully I will find the energy soon. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a winter hike, just before the operation, testing my new winter sleeping bag (comfort temp. -27°C / -16°F), it was just -7°C / 20°F but a strong wind and I was cosy and warm, so look forward now for a hike soon, since I'm healing and the temperature should go down to -15°C / 5°F now. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now I have to do with some indoor hiking, looking at Animal planet.
> 
> Big smile.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up, outside cyber world.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Krya på dig! : )


----------



## JR45

mafe said:


> *A visit from Greek Yannis - and me trying to find his feet*
> 
> *A visit from Greek Yannis.*
> - and me trying to find his feet
> 
> Magic is creatable!
> 
> Today some one stood in front of the door of my workshop, looking in through the window; that some one was Yannis from Greece, he showed up out of the blue, just to say hello and so I invited him inside. We shared a good hour or so, had coffee, Crema di Limoncello and a wee cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I have to say; Yannis is a really nice guy, I could see that, when I was looking out the window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend Flemming also showed up and soon the talk went on, Greek myths, Vikings, wood talks and life as it is - just as if an old friend had shown up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic is creatable - Yannis is yet another wonderful person, wo's crossing my road, due to the fact of my blogging here on LJ, he knew me and especially my blogs on Japanese wood working and had some how managed to find out where my little wood cave are hiding (he works with IT).
> It never stop to impress me, when when the digital cyber world, merge into reality and new friendships grow.
> (Yannis is now living in Copenhagen with his girlfriend, working with IT for Novo Nordisk and then he has a passion for woodworking).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I have not been around lately, it is due to the fact that life threw in some noise and when the ******************** hits the fan… I'll make it short; my daughter left home (she's 18 now), a wee just before 50 crisis, a relationship that had to stop, a colon infection that put me in the hospital, then they found a tumour on my adrenal, diagnosed it cancer and then operated me three weeks ago and luckily found out there were NOT cancer in the tumour once it was out - life you know! I'm healing up well and yes looking for my legs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My workshop.
> 
> "Man is fond of counting his troubles, but he does not count his joys. If he counted them up as he ought to, he would see that every lot has enough happiness provided for it."
> Fyodor Dostoyevsky
> 
> Trust me, I count these days; just got well enough to go back to the workshop and I am trying to put some magic into this thing called life. ;-)
> Plenty of stuff for the blog on my computer, so hopefully I will find the energy soon. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a winter hike, just before the operation, testing my new winter sleeping bag (comfort temp. -27°C / -16°F), it was just -7°C / 20°F but a strong wind and I was cosy and warm, so look forward now for a hike soon, since I'm healing and the temperature should go down to -15°C / 5°F now. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now I have to do with some indoor hiking, looking at Animal planet.
> 
> Big smile.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up, outside cyber world.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Glad to hear things are starting to working out well for you.
Best wishes.
Jim


----------



## Woodwrecker

mafe said:


> *A visit from Greek Yannis - and me trying to find his feet*
> 
> *A visit from Greek Yannis.*
> - and me trying to find his feet
> 
> Magic is creatable!
> 
> Today some one stood in front of the door of my workshop, looking in through the window; that some one was Yannis from Greece, he showed up out of the blue, just to say hello and so I invited him inside. We shared a good hour or so, had coffee, Crema di Limoncello and a wee cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I have to say; Yannis is a really nice guy, I could see that, when I was looking out the window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend Flemming also showed up and soon the talk went on, Greek myths, Vikings, wood talks and life as it is - just as if an old friend had shown up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic is creatable - Yannis is yet another wonderful person, wo's crossing my road, due to the fact of my blogging here on LJ, he knew me and especially my blogs on Japanese wood working and had some how managed to find out where my little wood cave are hiding (he works with IT).
> It never stop to impress me, when when the digital cyber world, merge into reality and new friendships grow.
> (Yannis is now living in Copenhagen with his girlfriend, working with IT for Novo Nordisk and then he has a passion for woodworking).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I have not been around lately, it is due to the fact that life threw in some noise and when the ******************** hits the fan… I'll make it short; my daughter left home (she's 18 now), a wee just before 50 crisis, a relationship that had to stop, a colon infection that put me in the hospital, then they found a tumour on my adrenal, diagnosed it cancer and then operated me three weeks ago and luckily found out there were NOT cancer in the tumour once it was out - life you know! I'm healing up well and yes looking for my legs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My workshop.
> 
> "Man is fond of counting his troubles, but he does not count his joys. If he counted them up as he ought to, he would see that every lot has enough happiness provided for it."
> Fyodor Dostoyevsky
> 
> Trust me, I count these days; just got well enough to go back to the workshop and I am trying to put some magic into this thing called life. ;-)
> Plenty of stuff for the blog on my computer, so hopefully I will find the energy soon. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a winter hike, just before the operation, testing my new winter sleeping bag (comfort temp. -27°C / -16°F), it was just -7°C / 20°F but a strong wind and I was cosy and warm, so look forward now for a hike soon, since I'm healing and the temperature should go down to -15°C / 5°F now. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now I have to do with some indoor hiking, looking at Animal planet.
> 
> Big smile.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up, outside cyber world.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Always a pleasure to see what you are up to my friend.
I hope your health is 100% soon.
best
Eric


----------



## Druid

mafe said:


> *A visit from Greek Yannis - and me trying to find his feet*
> 
> *A visit from Greek Yannis.*
> - and me trying to find his feet
> 
> Magic is creatable!
> 
> Today some one stood in front of the door of my workshop, looking in through the window; that some one was Yannis from Greece, he showed up out of the blue, just to say hello and so I invited him inside. We shared a good hour or so, had coffee, Crema di Limoncello and a wee cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I have to say; Yannis is a really nice guy, I could see that, when I was looking out the window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend Flemming also showed up and soon the talk went on, Greek myths, Vikings, wood talks and life as it is - just as if an old friend had shown up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic is creatable - Yannis is yet another wonderful person, wo's crossing my road, due to the fact of my blogging here on LJ, he knew me and especially my blogs on Japanese wood working and had some how managed to find out where my little wood cave are hiding (he works with IT).
> It never stop to impress me, when when the digital cyber world, merge into reality and new friendships grow.
> (Yannis is now living in Copenhagen with his girlfriend, working with IT for Novo Nordisk and then he has a passion for woodworking).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I have not been around lately, it is due to the fact that life threw in some noise and when the ******************** hits the fan… I'll make it short; my daughter left home (she's 18 now), a wee just before 50 crisis, a relationship that had to stop, a colon infection that put me in the hospital, then they found a tumour on my adrenal, diagnosed it cancer and then operated me three weeks ago and luckily found out there were NOT cancer in the tumour once it was out - life you know! I'm healing up well and yes looking for my legs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My workshop.
> 
> "Man is fond of counting his troubles, but he does not count his joys. If he counted them up as he ought to, he would see that every lot has enough happiness provided for it."
> Fyodor Dostoyevsky
> 
> Trust me, I count these days; just got well enough to go back to the workshop and I am trying to put some magic into this thing called life. ;-)
> Plenty of stuff for the blog on my computer, so hopefully I will find the energy soon. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a winter hike, just before the operation, testing my new winter sleeping bag (comfort temp. -27°C / -16°F), it was just -7°C / 20°F but a strong wind and I was cosy and warm, so look forward now for a hike soon, since I'm healing and the temperature should go down to -15°C / 5°F now. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now I have to do with some indoor hiking, looking at Animal planet.
> 
> Big smile.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up, outside cyber world.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Hi Mads, it's REALLY good to see you are back and becoming more active. Your smile in the photos is a welcome sight. Sorry that I can't drop in for coffee, but it really is a bit too far. 
Looking forward to seeing your next project.


----------



## builtinbkyn

mafe said:


> *A visit from Greek Yannis - and me trying to find his feet*
> 
> *A visit from Greek Yannis.*
> - and me trying to find his feet
> 
> Magic is creatable!
> 
> Today some one stood in front of the door of my workshop, looking in through the window; that some one was Yannis from Greece, he showed up out of the blue, just to say hello and so I invited him inside. We shared a good hour or so, had coffee, Crema di Limoncello and a wee cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I have to say; Yannis is a really nice guy, I could see that, when I was looking out the window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend Flemming also showed up and soon the talk went on, Greek myths, Vikings, wood talks and life as it is - just as if an old friend had shown up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic is creatable - Yannis is yet another wonderful person, wo's crossing my road, due to the fact of my blogging here on LJ, he knew me and especially my blogs on Japanese wood working and had some how managed to find out where my little wood cave are hiding (he works with IT).
> It never stop to impress me, when when the digital cyber world, merge into reality and new friendships grow.
> (Yannis is now living in Copenhagen with his girlfriend, working with IT for Novo Nordisk and then he has a passion for woodworking).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I have not been around lately, it is due to the fact that life threw in some noise and when the ******************** hits the fan… I'll make it short; my daughter left home (she's 18 now), a wee just before 50 crisis, a relationship that had to stop, a colon infection that put me in the hospital, then they found a tumour on my adrenal, diagnosed it cancer and then operated me three weeks ago and luckily found out there were NOT cancer in the tumour once it was out - life you know! I'm healing up well and yes looking for my legs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My workshop.
> 
> "Man is fond of counting his troubles, but he does not count his joys. If he counted them up as he ought to, he would see that every lot has enough happiness provided for it."
> Fyodor Dostoyevsky
> 
> Trust me, I count these days; just got well enough to go back to the workshop and I am trying to put some magic into this thing called life. ;-)
> Plenty of stuff for the blog on my computer, so hopefully I will find the energy soon. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a winter hike, just before the operation, testing my new winter sleeping bag (comfort temp. -27°C / -16°F), it was just -7°C / 20°F but a strong wind and I was cosy and warm, so look forward now for a hike soon, since I'm healing and the temperature should go down to -15°C / 5°F now. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now I have to do with some indoor hiking, looking at Animal planet.
> 
> Big smile.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up, outside cyber world.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Mads it's a good story all around. Started off with serendipity and ended with it too. Your attitude toward life is inspirational. Good to see you're recovering and getting well. I have to say, I would love to visit and share some of that Lemoncello with you by a hot stove. Maybe one day


----------



## shipwright

mafe said:


> *A visit from Greek Yannis - and me trying to find his feet*
> 
> *A visit from Greek Yannis.*
> - and me trying to find his feet
> 
> Magic is creatable!
> 
> Today some one stood in front of the door of my workshop, looking in through the window; that some one was Yannis from Greece, he showed up out of the blue, just to say hello and so I invited him inside. We shared a good hour or so, had coffee, Crema di Limoncello and a wee cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I have to say; Yannis is a really nice guy, I could see that, when I was looking out the window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend Flemming also showed up and soon the talk went on, Greek myths, Vikings, wood talks and life as it is - just as if an old friend had shown up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic is creatable - Yannis is yet another wonderful person, wo's crossing my road, due to the fact of my blogging here on LJ, he knew me and especially my blogs on Japanese wood working and had some how managed to find out where my little wood cave are hiding (he works with IT).
> It never stop to impress me, when when the digital cyber world, merge into reality and new friendships grow.
> (Yannis is now living in Copenhagen with his girlfriend, working with IT for Novo Nordisk and then he has a passion for woodworking).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I have not been around lately, it is due to the fact that life threw in some noise and when the ******************** hits the fan… I'll make it short; my daughter left home (she's 18 now), a wee just before 50 crisis, a relationship that had to stop, a colon infection that put me in the hospital, then they found a tumour on my adrenal, diagnosed it cancer and then operated me three weeks ago and luckily found out there were NOT cancer in the tumour once it was out - life you know! I'm healing up well and yes looking for my legs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My workshop.
> 
> "Man is fond of counting his troubles, but he does not count his joys. If he counted them up as he ought to, he would see that every lot has enough happiness provided for it."
> Fyodor Dostoyevsky
> 
> Trust me, I count these days; just got well enough to go back to the workshop and I am trying to put some magic into this thing called life. ;-)
> Plenty of stuff for the blog on my computer, so hopefully I will find the energy soon. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a winter hike, just before the operation, testing my new winter sleeping bag (comfort temp. -27°C / -16°F), it was just -7°C / 20°F but a strong wind and I was cosy and warm, so look forward now for a hike soon, since I'm healing and the temperature should go down to -15°C / 5°F now. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now I have to do with some indoor hiking, looking at Animal planet.
> 
> Big smile.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up, outside cyber world.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Good to have you back in the land of the living Mads.


----------



## tyvekboy

mafe said:


> *A visit from Greek Yannis - and me trying to find his feet*
> 
> *A visit from Greek Yannis.*
> - and me trying to find his feet
> 
> Magic is creatable!
> 
> Today some one stood in front of the door of my workshop, looking in through the window; that some one was Yannis from Greece, he showed up out of the blue, just to say hello and so I invited him inside. We shared a good hour or so, had coffee, Crema di Limoncello and a wee cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I have to say; Yannis is a really nice guy, I could see that, when I was looking out the window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend Flemming also showed up and soon the talk went on, Greek myths, Vikings, wood talks and life as it is - just as if an old friend had shown up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic is creatable - Yannis is yet another wonderful person, wo's crossing my road, due to the fact of my blogging here on LJ, he knew me and especially my blogs on Japanese wood working and had some how managed to find out where my little wood cave are hiding (he works with IT).
> It never stop to impress me, when when the digital cyber world, merge into reality and new friendships grow.
> (Yannis is now living in Copenhagen with his girlfriend, working with IT for Novo Nordisk and then he has a passion for woodworking).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I have not been around lately, it is due to the fact that life threw in some noise and when the ******************** hits the fan… I'll make it short; my daughter left home (she's 18 now), a wee just before 50 crisis, a relationship that had to stop, a colon infection that put me in the hospital, then they found a tumour on my adrenal, diagnosed it cancer and then operated me three weeks ago and luckily found out there were NOT cancer in the tumour once it was out - life you know! I'm healing up well and yes looking for my legs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My workshop.
> 
> "Man is fond of counting his troubles, but he does not count his joys. If he counted them up as he ought to, he would see that every lot has enough happiness provided for it."
> Fyodor Dostoyevsky
> 
> Trust me, I count these days; just got well enough to go back to the workshop and I am trying to put some magic into this thing called life. ;-)
> Plenty of stuff for the blog on my computer, so hopefully I will find the energy soon. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a winter hike, just before the operation, testing my new winter sleeping bag (comfort temp. -27°C / -16°F), it was just -7°C / 20°F but a strong wind and I was cosy and warm, so look forward now for a hike soon, since I'm healing and the temperature should go down to -15°C / 5°F now. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now I have to do with some indoor hiking, looking at Animal planet.
> 
> Big smile.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up, outside cyber world.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Enjoyed the post and glad you are doing well. Hope you're back to 100 percent soon.


----------



## Brit

mafe said:


> *A visit from Greek Yannis - and me trying to find his feet*
> 
> *A visit from Greek Yannis.*
> - and me trying to find his feet
> 
> Magic is creatable!
> 
> Today some one stood in front of the door of my workshop, looking in through the window; that some one was Yannis from Greece, he showed up out of the blue, just to say hello and so I invited him inside. We shared a good hour or so, had coffee, Crema di Limoncello and a wee cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I have to say; Yannis is a really nice guy, I could see that, when I was looking out the window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend Flemming also showed up and soon the talk went on, Greek myths, Vikings, wood talks and life as it is - just as if an old friend had shown up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic is creatable - Yannis is yet another wonderful person, wo's crossing my road, due to the fact of my blogging here on LJ, he knew me and especially my blogs on Japanese wood working and had some how managed to find out where my little wood cave are hiding (he works with IT).
> It never stop to impress me, when when the digital cyber world, merge into reality and new friendships grow.
> (Yannis is now living in Copenhagen with his girlfriend, working with IT for Novo Nordisk and then he has a passion for woodworking).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I have not been around lately, it is due to the fact that life threw in some noise and when the ******************** hits the fan… I'll make it short; my daughter left home (she's 18 now), a wee just before 50 crisis, a relationship that had to stop, a colon infection that put me in the hospital, then they found a tumour on my adrenal, diagnosed it cancer and then operated me three weeks ago and luckily found out there were NOT cancer in the tumour once it was out - life you know! I'm healing up well and yes looking for my legs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My workshop.
> 
> "Man is fond of counting his troubles, but he does not count his joys. If he counted them up as he ought to, he would see that every lot has enough happiness provided for it."
> Fyodor Dostoyevsky
> 
> Trust me, I count these days; just got well enough to go back to the workshop and I am trying to put some magic into this thing called life. ;-)
> Plenty of stuff for the blog on my computer, so hopefully I will find the energy soon. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a winter hike, just before the operation, testing my new winter sleeping bag (comfort temp. -27°C / -16°F), it was just -7°C / 20°F but a strong wind and I was cosy and warm, so look forward now for a hike soon, since I'm healing and the temperature should go down to -15°C / 5°F now. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now I have to do with some indoor hiking, looking at Animal planet.
> 
> Big smile.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up, outside cyber world.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Great to hear you are recovering well Mads. I was thinking about you the other day and wondering how you were.
Stay positive Mads and remember that often the best view comes after the hardest climb.


----------



## ronniebo

mafe said:


> *A visit from Greek Yannis - and me trying to find his feet*
> 
> *A visit from Greek Yannis.*
> - and me trying to find his feet
> 
> Magic is creatable!
> 
> Today some one stood in front of the door of my workshop, looking in through the window; that some one was Yannis from Greece, he showed up out of the blue, just to say hello and so I invited him inside. We shared a good hour or so, had coffee, Crema di Limoncello and a wee cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I have to say; Yannis is a really nice guy, I could see that, when I was looking out the window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend Flemming also showed up and soon the talk went on, Greek myths, Vikings, wood talks and life as it is - just as if an old friend had shown up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic is creatable - Yannis is yet another wonderful person, wo's crossing my road, due to the fact of my blogging here on LJ, he knew me and especially my blogs on Japanese wood working and had some how managed to find out where my little wood cave are hiding (he works with IT).
> It never stop to impress me, when when the digital cyber world, merge into reality and new friendships grow.
> (Yannis is now living in Copenhagen with his girlfriend, working with IT for Novo Nordisk and then he has a passion for woodworking).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I have not been around lately, it is due to the fact that life threw in some noise and when the ******************** hits the fan… I'll make it short; my daughter left home (she's 18 now), a wee just before 50 crisis, a relationship that had to stop, a colon infection that put me in the hospital, then they found a tumour on my adrenal, diagnosed it cancer and then operated me three weeks ago and luckily found out there were NOT cancer in the tumour once it was out - life you know! I'm healing up well and yes looking for my legs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My workshop.
> 
> "Man is fond of counting his troubles, but he does not count his joys. If he counted them up as he ought to, he would see that every lot has enough happiness provided for it."
> Fyodor Dostoyevsky
> 
> Trust me, I count these days; just got well enough to go back to the workshop and I am trying to put some magic into this thing called life. ;-)
> Plenty of stuff for the blog on my computer, so hopefully I will find the energy soon. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a winter hike, just before the operation, testing my new winter sleeping bag (comfort temp. -27°C / -16°F), it was just -7°C / 20°F but a strong wind and I was cosy and warm, so look forward now for a hike soon, since I'm healing and the temperature should go down to -15°C / 5°F now. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now I have to do with some indoor hiking, looking at Animal planet.
> 
> Big smile.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up, outside cyber world.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Mads, Some of our most satisfying friends are those with whom we can share a peaceful yet rewarding moment or two even after many years have passed in between times.
I am so lucky that I ,too, have a few dear friends like that.
Keep up your strength young man as you are an inspiration to all of us. 
If you are ever cruising further than the Northern hemisphere be sure to look me up in Hobart, the world`s most liveable and beautiful city.

Of course I am biased because I chose to live here and I love the place.
Ron


----------



## swirt

mafe said:


> *A visit from Greek Yannis - and me trying to find his feet*
> 
> *A visit from Greek Yannis.*
> - and me trying to find his feet
> 
> Magic is creatable!
> 
> Today some one stood in front of the door of my workshop, looking in through the window; that some one was Yannis from Greece, he showed up out of the blue, just to say hello and so I invited him inside. We shared a good hour or so, had coffee, Crema di Limoncello and a wee cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I have to say; Yannis is a really nice guy, I could see that, when I was looking out the window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend Flemming also showed up and soon the talk went on, Greek myths, Vikings, wood talks and life as it is - just as if an old friend had shown up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic is creatable - Yannis is yet another wonderful person, wo's crossing my road, due to the fact of my blogging here on LJ, he knew me and especially my blogs on Japanese wood working and had some how managed to find out where my little wood cave are hiding (he works with IT).
> It never stop to impress me, when when the digital cyber world, merge into reality and new friendships grow.
> (Yannis is now living in Copenhagen with his girlfriend, working with IT for Novo Nordisk and then he has a passion for woodworking).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I have not been around lately, it is due to the fact that life threw in some noise and when the ******************** hits the fan… I'll make it short; my daughter left home (she's 18 now), a wee just before 50 crisis, a relationship that had to stop, a colon infection that put me in the hospital, then they found a tumour on my adrenal, diagnosed it cancer and then operated me three weeks ago and luckily found out there were NOT cancer in the tumour once it was out - life you know! I'm healing up well and yes looking for my legs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My workshop.
> 
> "Man is fond of counting his troubles, but he does not count his joys. If he counted them up as he ought to, he would see that every lot has enough happiness provided for it."
> Fyodor Dostoyevsky
> 
> Trust me, I count these days; just got well enough to go back to the workshop and I am trying to put some magic into this thing called life. ;-)
> Plenty of stuff for the blog on my computer, so hopefully I will find the energy soon. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a winter hike, just before the operation, testing my new winter sleeping bag (comfort temp. -27°C / -16°F), it was just -7°C / 20°F but a strong wind and I was cosy and warm, so look forward now for a hike soon, since I'm healing and the temperature should go down to -15°C / 5°F now. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now I have to do with some indoor hiking, looking at Animal planet.
> 
> Big smile.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up, outside cyber world.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Mafe,
An interesting story, as always. I hope things smooth out soon for you. It is quite inspiring how you handle these things with a wink and a smile.


----------



## bch

mafe said:


> *A visit from Greek Yannis - and me trying to find his feet*
> 
> *A visit from Greek Yannis.*
> - and me trying to find his feet
> 
> Magic is creatable!
> 
> Today some one stood in front of the door of my workshop, looking in through the window; that some one was Yannis from Greece, he showed up out of the blue, just to say hello and so I invited him inside. We shared a good hour or so, had coffee, Crema di Limoncello and a wee cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I have to say; Yannis is a really nice guy, I could see that, when I was looking out the window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend Flemming also showed up and soon the talk went on, Greek myths, Vikings, wood talks and life as it is - just as if an old friend had shown up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic is creatable - Yannis is yet another wonderful person, wo's crossing my road, due to the fact of my blogging here on LJ, he knew me and especially my blogs on Japanese wood working and had some how managed to find out where my little wood cave are hiding (he works with IT).
> It never stop to impress me, when when the digital cyber world, merge into reality and new friendships grow.
> (Yannis is now living in Copenhagen with his girlfriend, working with IT for Novo Nordisk and then he has a passion for woodworking).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I have not been around lately, it is due to the fact that life threw in some noise and when the ******************** hits the fan… I'll make it short; my daughter left home (she's 18 now), a wee just before 50 crisis, a relationship that had to stop, a colon infection that put me in the hospital, then they found a tumour on my adrenal, diagnosed it cancer and then operated me three weeks ago and luckily found out there were NOT cancer in the tumour once it was out - life you know! I'm healing up well and yes looking for my legs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My workshop.
> 
> "Man is fond of counting his troubles, but he does not count his joys. If he counted them up as he ought to, he would see that every lot has enough happiness provided for it."
> Fyodor Dostoyevsky
> 
> Trust me, I count these days; just got well enough to go back to the workshop and I am trying to put some magic into this thing called life. ;-)
> Plenty of stuff for the blog on my computer, so hopefully I will find the energy soon. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a winter hike, just before the operation, testing my new winter sleeping bag (comfort temp. -27°C / -16°F), it was just -7°C / 20°F but a strong wind and I was cosy and warm, so look forward now for a hike soon, since I'm healing and the temperature should go down to -15°C / 5°F now. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now I have to do with some indoor hiking, looking at Animal planet.
> 
> Big smile.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up, outside cyber world.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


I am so glad you are on the mend. Welcome back! I look forward to hearing from you, again, about your adventures in life.


----------



## Bobsboxes

mafe said:


> *A visit from Greek Yannis - and me trying to find his feet*
> 
> *A visit from Greek Yannis.*
> - and me trying to find his feet
> 
> Magic is creatable!
> 
> Today some one stood in front of the door of my workshop, looking in through the window; that some one was Yannis from Greece, he showed up out of the blue, just to say hello and so I invited him inside. We shared a good hour or so, had coffee, Crema di Limoncello and a wee cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I have to say; Yannis is a really nice guy, I could see that, when I was looking out the window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend Flemming also showed up and soon the talk went on, Greek myths, Vikings, wood talks and life as it is - just as if an old friend had shown up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic is creatable - Yannis is yet another wonderful person, wo's crossing my road, due to the fact of my blogging here on LJ, he knew me and especially my blogs on Japanese wood working and had some how managed to find out where my little wood cave are hiding (he works with IT).
> It never stop to impress me, when when the digital cyber world, merge into reality and new friendships grow.
> (Yannis is now living in Copenhagen with his girlfriend, working with IT for Novo Nordisk and then he has a passion for woodworking).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I have not been around lately, it is due to the fact that life threw in some noise and when the ******************** hits the fan… I'll make it short; my daughter left home (she's 18 now), a wee just before 50 crisis, a relationship that had to stop, a colon infection that put me in the hospital, then they found a tumour on my adrenal, diagnosed it cancer and then operated me three weeks ago and luckily found out there were NOT cancer in the tumour once it was out - life you know! I'm healing up well and yes looking for my legs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My workshop.
> 
> "Man is fond of counting his troubles, but he does not count his joys. If he counted them up as he ought to, he would see that every lot has enough happiness provided for it."
> Fyodor Dostoyevsky
> 
> Trust me, I count these days; just got well enough to go back to the workshop and I am trying to put some magic into this thing called life. ;-)
> Plenty of stuff for the blog on my computer, so hopefully I will find the energy soon. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a winter hike, just before the operation, testing my new winter sleeping bag (comfort temp. -27°C / -16°F), it was just -7°C / 20°F but a strong wind and I was cosy and warm, so look forward now for a hike soon, since I'm healing and the temperature should go down to -15°C / 5°F now. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now I have to do with some indoor hiking, looking at Animal planet.
> 
> Big smile.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up, outside cyber world.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Great story, wish you wellness sir.


----------



## Kentuk55

mafe said:


> *A visit from Greek Yannis - and me trying to find his feet*
> 
> *A visit from Greek Yannis.*
> - and me trying to find his feet
> 
> Magic is creatable!
> 
> Today some one stood in front of the door of my workshop, looking in through the window; that some one was Yannis from Greece, he showed up out of the blue, just to say hello and so I invited him inside. We shared a good hour or so, had coffee, Crema di Limoncello and a wee cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I have to say; Yannis is a really nice guy, I could see that, when I was looking out the window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend Flemming also showed up and soon the talk went on, Greek myths, Vikings, wood talks and life as it is - just as if an old friend had shown up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic is creatable - Yannis is yet another wonderful person, wo's crossing my road, due to the fact of my blogging here on LJ, he knew me and especially my blogs on Japanese wood working and had some how managed to find out where my little wood cave are hiding (he works with IT).
> It never stop to impress me, when when the digital cyber world, merge into reality and new friendships grow.
> (Yannis is now living in Copenhagen with his girlfriend, working with IT for Novo Nordisk and then he has a passion for woodworking).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I have not been around lately, it is due to the fact that life threw in some noise and when the ******************** hits the fan… I'll make it short; my daughter left home (she's 18 now), a wee just before 50 crisis, a relationship that had to stop, a colon infection that put me in the hospital, then they found a tumour on my adrenal, diagnosed it cancer and then operated me three weeks ago and luckily found out there were NOT cancer in the tumour once it was out - life you know! I'm healing up well and yes looking for my legs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My workshop.
> 
> "Man is fond of counting his troubles, but he does not count his joys. If he counted them up as he ought to, he would see that every lot has enough happiness provided for it."
> Fyodor Dostoyevsky
> 
> Trust me, I count these days; just got well enough to go back to the workshop and I am trying to put some magic into this thing called life. ;-)
> Plenty of stuff for the blog on my computer, so hopefully I will find the energy soon. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a winter hike, just before the operation, testing my new winter sleeping bag (comfort temp. -27°C / -16°F), it was just -7°C / 20°F but a strong wind and I was cosy and warm, so look forward now for a hike soon, since I'm healing and the temperature should go down to -15°C / 5°F now. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now I have to do with some indoor hiking, looking at Animal planet.
> 
> Big smile.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up, outside cyber world.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Feel better soon. Glad you dodged the "C" bullet..


----------



## lew

mafe said:


> *A visit from Greek Yannis - and me trying to find his feet*
> 
> *A visit from Greek Yannis.*
> - and me trying to find his feet
> 
> Magic is creatable!
> 
> Today some one stood in front of the door of my workshop, looking in through the window; that some one was Yannis from Greece, he showed up out of the blue, just to say hello and so I invited him inside. We shared a good hour or so, had coffee, Crema di Limoncello and a wee cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I have to say; Yannis is a really nice guy, I could see that, when I was looking out the window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend Flemming also showed up and soon the talk went on, Greek myths, Vikings, wood talks and life as it is - just as if an old friend had shown up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic is creatable - Yannis is yet another wonderful person, wo's crossing my road, due to the fact of my blogging here on LJ, he knew me and especially my blogs on Japanese wood working and had some how managed to find out where my little wood cave are hiding (he works with IT).
> It never stop to impress me, when when the digital cyber world, merge into reality and new friendships grow.
> (Yannis is now living in Copenhagen with his girlfriend, working with IT for Novo Nordisk and then he has a passion for woodworking).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I have not been around lately, it is due to the fact that life threw in some noise and when the ******************** hits the fan… I'll make it short; my daughter left home (she's 18 now), a wee just before 50 crisis, a relationship that had to stop, a colon infection that put me in the hospital, then they found a tumour on my adrenal, diagnosed it cancer and then operated me three weeks ago and luckily found out there were NOT cancer in the tumour once it was out - life you know! I'm healing up well and yes looking for my legs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My workshop.
> 
> "Man is fond of counting his troubles, but he does not count his joys. If he counted them up as he ought to, he would see that every lot has enough happiness provided for it."
> Fyodor Dostoyevsky
> 
> Trust me, I count these days; just got well enough to go back to the workshop and I am trying to put some magic into this thing called life. ;-)
> Plenty of stuff for the blog on my computer, so hopefully I will find the energy soon. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a winter hike, just before the operation, testing my new winter sleeping bag (comfort temp. -27°C / -16°F), it was just -7°C / 20°F but a strong wind and I was cosy and warm, so look forward now for a hike soon, since I'm healing and the temperature should go down to -15°C / 5°F now. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now I have to do with some indoor hiking, looking at Animal planet.
> 
> Big smile.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up, outside cyber world.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Life has a way of throwing us those unexpected curves. I am so relieved to read that the tumor was negative and you are healing well.

Take care my friend and continue to enjoy life!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

mafe said:


> *A visit from Greek Yannis - and me trying to find his feet*
> 
> *A visit from Greek Yannis.*
> - and me trying to find his feet
> 
> Magic is creatable!
> 
> Today some one stood in front of the door of my workshop, looking in through the window; that some one was Yannis from Greece, he showed up out of the blue, just to say hello and so I invited him inside. We shared a good hour or so, had coffee, Crema di Limoncello and a wee cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I have to say; Yannis is a really nice guy, I could see that, when I was looking out the window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend Flemming also showed up and soon the talk went on, Greek myths, Vikings, wood talks and life as it is - just as if an old friend had shown up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic is creatable - Yannis is yet another wonderful person, wo's crossing my road, due to the fact of my blogging here on LJ, he knew me and especially my blogs on Japanese wood working and had some how managed to find out where my little wood cave are hiding (he works with IT).
> It never stop to impress me, when when the digital cyber world, merge into reality and new friendships grow.
> (Yannis is now living in Copenhagen with his girlfriend, working with IT for Novo Nordisk and then he has a passion for woodworking).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I have not been around lately, it is due to the fact that life threw in some noise and when the ******************** hits the fan… I'll make it short; my daughter left home (she's 18 now), a wee just before 50 crisis, a relationship that had to stop, a colon infection that put me in the hospital, then they found a tumour on my adrenal, diagnosed it cancer and then operated me three weeks ago and luckily found out there were NOT cancer in the tumour once it was out - life you know! I'm healing up well and yes looking for my legs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My workshop.
> 
> "Man is fond of counting his troubles, but he does not count his joys. If he counted them up as he ought to, he would see that every lot has enough happiness provided for it."
> Fyodor Dostoyevsky
> 
> Trust me, I count these days; just got well enough to go back to the workshop and I am trying to put some magic into this thing called life. ;-)
> Plenty of stuff for the blog on my computer, so hopefully I will find the energy soon. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a winter hike, just before the operation, testing my new winter sleeping bag (comfort temp. -27°C / -16°F), it was just -7°C / 20°F but a strong wind and I was cosy and warm, so look forward now for a hike soon, since I'm healing and the temperature should go down to -15°C / 5°F now. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now I have to do with some indoor hiking, looking at Animal planet.
> 
> Big smile.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up, outside cyber world.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Love all the pictures and the update too. The front of your shop… what a nice slice of heaven in the middle of the city. If people only realized the peace and beauty you've assembled inside! Be well, Mads!


----------



## theoldfart

mafe said:


> *A visit from Greek Yannis - and me trying to find his feet*
> 
> *A visit from Greek Yannis.*
> - and me trying to find his feet
> 
> Magic is creatable!
> 
> Today some one stood in front of the door of my workshop, looking in through the window; that some one was Yannis from Greece, he showed up out of the blue, just to say hello and so I invited him inside. We shared a good hour or so, had coffee, Crema di Limoncello and a wee cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I have to say; Yannis is a really nice guy, I could see that, when I was looking out the window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend Flemming also showed up and soon the talk went on, Greek myths, Vikings, wood talks and life as it is - just as if an old friend had shown up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic is creatable - Yannis is yet another wonderful person, wo's crossing my road, due to the fact of my blogging here on LJ, he knew me and especially my blogs on Japanese wood working and had some how managed to find out where my little wood cave are hiding (he works with IT).
> It never stop to impress me, when when the digital cyber world, merge into reality and new friendships grow.
> (Yannis is now living in Copenhagen with his girlfriend, working with IT for Novo Nordisk and then he has a passion for woodworking).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I have not been around lately, it is due to the fact that life threw in some noise and when the ******************** hits the fan… I'll make it short; my daughter left home (she's 18 now), a wee just before 50 crisis, a relationship that had to stop, a colon infection that put me in the hospital, then they found a tumour on my adrenal, diagnosed it cancer and then operated me three weeks ago and luckily found out there were NOT cancer in the tumour once it was out - life you know! I'm healing up well and yes looking for my legs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My workshop.
> 
> "Man is fond of counting his troubles, but he does not count his joys. If he counted them up as he ought to, he would see that every lot has enough happiness provided for it."
> Fyodor Dostoyevsky
> 
> Trust me, I count these days; just got well enough to go back to the workshop and I am trying to put some magic into this thing called life. ;-)
> Plenty of stuff for the blog on my computer, so hopefully I will find the energy soon. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a winter hike, just before the operation, testing my new winter sleeping bag (comfort temp. -27°C / -16°F), it was just -7°C / 20°F but a strong wind and I was cosy and warm, so look forward now for a hike soon, since I'm healing and the temperature should go down to -15°C / 5°F now. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now I have to do with some indoor hiking, looking at Animal planet.
> 
> Big smile.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up, outside cyber world.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Mad, good to hear your "experience" is not curtailing your enthusiasm for life. I have a cold weather bag rated the same as yours, been out camping at - 15 degrees and real happy I had it! Coincidently, just did some work in my shop for the first time since mid January. 
Hope your recovery continues to go well.


----------



## Marcial

mafe said:


> *A visit from Greek Yannis - and me trying to find his feet*
> 
> *A visit from Greek Yannis.*
> - and me trying to find his feet
> 
> Magic is creatable!
> 
> Today some one stood in front of the door of my workshop, looking in through the window; that some one was Yannis from Greece, he showed up out of the blue, just to say hello and so I invited him inside. We shared a good hour or so, had coffee, Crema di Limoncello and a wee cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I have to say; Yannis is a really nice guy, I could see that, when I was looking out the window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend Flemming also showed up and soon the talk went on, Greek myths, Vikings, wood talks and life as it is - just as if an old friend had shown up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic is creatable - Yannis is yet another wonderful person, wo's crossing my road, due to the fact of my blogging here on LJ, he knew me and especially my blogs on Japanese wood working and had some how managed to find out where my little wood cave are hiding (he works with IT).
> It never stop to impress me, when when the digital cyber world, merge into reality and new friendships grow.
> (Yannis is now living in Copenhagen with his girlfriend, working with IT for Novo Nordisk and then he has a passion for woodworking).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I have not been around lately, it is due to the fact that life threw in some noise and when the ******************** hits the fan… I'll make it short; my daughter left home (she's 18 now), a wee just before 50 crisis, a relationship that had to stop, a colon infection that put me in the hospital, then they found a tumour on my adrenal, diagnosed it cancer and then operated me three weeks ago and luckily found out there were NOT cancer in the tumour once it was out - life you know! I'm healing up well and yes looking for my legs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My workshop.
> 
> "Man is fond of counting his troubles, but he does not count his joys. If he counted them up as he ought to, he would see that every lot has enough happiness provided for it."
> Fyodor Dostoyevsky
> 
> Trust me, I count these days; just got well enough to go back to the workshop and I am trying to put some magic into this thing called life. ;-)
> Plenty of stuff for the blog on my computer, so hopefully I will find the energy soon. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a winter hike, just before the operation, testing my new winter sleeping bag (comfort temp. -27°C / -16°F), it was just -7°C / 20°F but a strong wind and I was cosy and warm, so look forward now for a hike soon, since I'm healing and the temperature should go down to -15°C / 5°F now. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now I have to do with some indoor hiking, looking at Animal planet.
> 
> Big smile.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up, outside cyber world.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Always a pleasure to read your posts and glad your illness was temporary and not life changing. In every respect, it's an uncertain world, so let us be thankful for indoor hiking, Animal World and good people. Hey, in the non-cyber world dept, my wife and I will be in Copenhagen early August and hope to be able to visit with you.
Sal


----------



## Jim Jakosh

mafe said:


> *A visit from Greek Yannis - and me trying to find his feet*
> 
> *A visit from Greek Yannis.*
> - and me trying to find his feet
> 
> Magic is creatable!
> 
> Today some one stood in front of the door of my workshop, looking in through the window; that some one was Yannis from Greece, he showed up out of the blue, just to say hello and so I invited him inside. We shared a good hour or so, had coffee, Crema di Limoncello and a wee cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I have to say; Yannis is a really nice guy, I could see that, when I was looking out the window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend Flemming also showed up and soon the talk went on, Greek myths, Vikings, wood talks and life as it is - just as if an old friend had shown up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic is creatable - Yannis is yet another wonderful person, wo's crossing my road, due to the fact of my blogging here on LJ, he knew me and especially my blogs on Japanese wood working and had some how managed to find out where my little wood cave are hiding (he works with IT).
> It never stop to impress me, when when the digital cyber world, merge into reality and new friendships grow.
> (Yannis is now living in Copenhagen with his girlfriend, working with IT for Novo Nordisk and then he has a passion for woodworking).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I have not been around lately, it is due to the fact that life threw in some noise and when the ******************** hits the fan… I'll make it short; my daughter left home (she's 18 now), a wee just before 50 crisis, a relationship that had to stop, a colon infection that put me in the hospital, then they found a tumour on my adrenal, diagnosed it cancer and then operated me three weeks ago and luckily found out there were NOT cancer in the tumour once it was out - life you know! I'm healing up well and yes looking for my legs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My workshop.
> 
> "Man is fond of counting his troubles, but he does not count his joys. If he counted them up as he ought to, he would see that every lot has enough happiness provided for it."
> Fyodor Dostoyevsky
> 
> Trust me, I count these days; just got well enough to go back to the workshop and I am trying to put some magic into this thing called life. ;-)
> Plenty of stuff for the blog on my computer, so hopefully I will find the energy soon. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a winter hike, just before the operation, testing my new winter sleeping bag (comfort temp. -27°C / -16°F), it was just -7°C / 20°F but a strong wind and I was cosy and warm, so look forward now for a hike soon, since I'm healing and the temperature should go down to -15°C / 5°F now. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now I have to do with some indoor hiking, looking at Animal planet.
> 
> Big smile.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up, outside cyber world.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Wow, that is great to have friends drop over. You have had your hands full. I wish the best healing to you and a very good life to your daughter.
You have to enjoy every minute of life because it is so precious, my friend!!!!!!
I wish I could someday make a surprise visit to you as well!!

Cheers, Jim


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *A visit from Greek Yannis - and me trying to find his feet*
> 
> *A visit from Greek Yannis.*
> - and me trying to find his feet
> 
> Magic is creatable!
> 
> Today some one stood in front of the door of my workshop, looking in through the window; that some one was Yannis from Greece, he showed up out of the blue, just to say hello and so I invited him inside. We shared a good hour or so, had coffee, Crema di Limoncello and a wee cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I have to say; Yannis is a really nice guy, I could see that, when I was looking out the window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend Flemming also showed up and soon the talk went on, Greek myths, Vikings, wood talks and life as it is - just as if an old friend had shown up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic is creatable - Yannis is yet another wonderful person, wo's crossing my road, due to the fact of my blogging here on LJ, he knew me and especially my blogs on Japanese wood working and had some how managed to find out where my little wood cave are hiding (he works with IT).
> It never stop to impress me, when when the digital cyber world, merge into reality and new friendships grow.
> (Yannis is now living in Copenhagen with his girlfriend, working with IT for Novo Nordisk and then he has a passion for woodworking).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I have not been around lately, it is due to the fact that life threw in some noise and when the ******************** hits the fan… I'll make it short; my daughter left home (she's 18 now), a wee just before 50 crisis, a relationship that had to stop, a colon infection that put me in the hospital, then they found a tumour on my adrenal, diagnosed it cancer and then operated me three weeks ago and luckily found out there were NOT cancer in the tumour once it was out - life you know! I'm healing up well and yes looking for my legs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My workshop.
> 
> "Man is fond of counting his troubles, but he does not count his joys. If he counted them up as he ought to, he would see that every lot has enough happiness provided for it."
> Fyodor Dostoyevsky
> 
> Trust me, I count these days; just got well enough to go back to the workshop and I am trying to put some magic into this thing called life. ;-)
> Plenty of stuff for the blog on my computer, so hopefully I will find the energy soon. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a winter hike, just before the operation, testing my new winter sleeping bag (comfort temp. -27°C / -16°F), it was just -7°C / 20°F but a strong wind and I was cosy and warm, so look forward now for a hike soon, since I'm healing and the temperature should go down to -15°C / 5°F now. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now I have to do with some indoor hiking, looking at Animal planet.
> 
> Big smile.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up, outside cyber world.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Hi there,
So lovely to see all the comments and all the people dropping by, feel like comming home, thank you.
Don, I hang in and hang on - with a silent smile.
Frustarator, tak, det bliver bedre dag for dag.
JimRowe, me too, really. ;-)
Woodwrecker, smiles thanks, I did say to Yannis I was sorry I did not work on wood as he came, I was working in aluminium… Just finished building a hiking cart, to use for my hammock tours.








Here before it was put together, did not take pictures after yet.
Druid, yes that would be nice with a coffee, I'll send you a thought next time I have one.
builtinbkyn, Just learned a new word today; serendipity, what a wonderful word, thanks! Yes Lemoncello and coffee by the fire in the workshop, is kind of a medicine. ;-)
shipwright, bad weed is not so easy to hold down. Laugh. Always good to be around you.
tyvekboy, dont remember when I was 100%, but back to where I was soon, just a little more grateful.
Brit, I can feel the climb helped already, had a wee halfway crisis, now I just look forward to run my nose into the wall, with a smile.
ronniebo, Ohhh I would love to go to Hobart! Who knows one day… Thank you for the kind words. 
swirt, Have to admit, I also cry at times… Yes I smile most of the time, even when it's not all fun, training, to choose how to see a situation and accept how it is. ;-)
bch, I can't wait to get back into this wonderful, unpredictable thing called life. To go and slay a few dragons. 
Bobsboxes, uhhh wellness that's a word I like to hear now. :-O
Roger, yes me too, still not really able to believe where I am, but slowly trust comes back, that's how it is and I enjoy the path.
Lew, that's one thing I do well; enjoy life, trust me on this, I'm hopeless, no matter what happens I can always sneak in a wee joy. Spises for the hospital food, some good food once back, a wee gift for my self, a stolen moment in the sun, watching the first flowers, that not even realized it's still winter.
Smitty_Cabinetshop, The shop, I often get a big smile on my face because of the shop - I daily have people who stop and look through the window with big smiles, sending smiles and weekly someone knocks on the door to tell they like the place, ask if they are allowed inside for a look, or asking if they can buy something… Smiles thank you.
theoldfart, I took a hike just the week before my operation, thinking it could be my last for a while… Now I am more optimistic and hope to be back in nature soon. Guess the hiking and the workshop represent the same joy and dilemma, we have to go there before we experience the joy. ;-)
The winter sleeping bag is this one:
https://yetiworld.com/fusion-dry-1300/wild-dove-grey/p/117/
Marcial, I do enjoy the preparation for hikes also, to update gear, make gear, sew stuff and more, so the joy comes in many levels there. Just as the workshop also represent a social aspect and just the daily cleaning of the floor before leaving. Pls. let me know when you come to Copenhagen, always a joy to open my door. ;-)
Jim, We never know, perhaps one day… Yes I do my best to enjoy it, I feel grateful and now I enjoy meeting with Mathilde, to share our life's in a new way. 
Thank you all again.
Best of my thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Schwieb

mafe said:


> *A visit from Greek Yannis - and me trying to find his feet*
> 
> *A visit from Greek Yannis.*
> - and me trying to find his feet
> 
> Magic is creatable!
> 
> Today some one stood in front of the door of my workshop, looking in through the window; that some one was Yannis from Greece, he showed up out of the blue, just to say hello and so I invited him inside. We shared a good hour or so, had coffee, Crema di Limoncello and a wee cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I have to say; Yannis is a really nice guy, I could see that, when I was looking out the window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend Flemming also showed up and soon the talk went on, Greek myths, Vikings, wood talks and life as it is - just as if an old friend had shown up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic is creatable - Yannis is yet another wonderful person, wo's crossing my road, due to the fact of my blogging here on LJ, he knew me and especially my blogs on Japanese wood working and had some how managed to find out where my little wood cave are hiding (he works with IT).
> It never stop to impress me, when when the digital cyber world, merge into reality and new friendships grow.
> (Yannis is now living in Copenhagen with his girlfriend, working with IT for Novo Nordisk and then he has a passion for woodworking).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I have not been around lately, it is due to the fact that life threw in some noise and when the ******************** hits the fan… I'll make it short; my daughter left home (she's 18 now), a wee just before 50 crisis, a relationship that had to stop, a colon infection that put me in the hospital, then they found a tumour on my adrenal, diagnosed it cancer and then operated me three weeks ago and luckily found out there were NOT cancer in the tumour once it was out - life you know! I'm healing up well and yes looking for my legs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My workshop.
> 
> "Man is fond of counting his troubles, but he does not count his joys. If he counted them up as he ought to, he would see that every lot has enough happiness provided for it."
> Fyodor Dostoyevsky
> 
> Trust me, I count these days; just got well enough to go back to the workshop and I am trying to put some magic into this thing called life. ;-)
> Plenty of stuff for the blog on my computer, so hopefully I will find the energy soon. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a winter hike, just before the operation, testing my new winter sleeping bag (comfort temp. -27°C / -16°F), it was just -7°C / 20°F but a strong wind and I was cosy and warm, so look forward now for a hike soon, since I'm healing and the temperature should go down to -15°C / 5°F now. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now I have to do with some indoor hiking, looking at Animal planet.
> 
> Big smile.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up, outside cyber world.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


One day at a time my friend. One day I hope to be the man peeking through the window of your shop to see if you are home. I did not understand the part about your daughter


----------



## theoldfart

mafe said:


> *A visit from Greek Yannis - and me trying to find his feet*
> 
> *A visit from Greek Yannis.*
> - and me trying to find his feet
> 
> Magic is creatable!
> 
> Today some one stood in front of the door of my workshop, looking in through the window; that some one was Yannis from Greece, he showed up out of the blue, just to say hello and so I invited him inside. We shared a good hour or so, had coffee, Crema di Limoncello and a wee cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I have to say; Yannis is a really nice guy, I could see that, when I was looking out the window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend Flemming also showed up and soon the talk went on, Greek myths, Vikings, wood talks and life as it is - just as if an old friend had shown up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic is creatable - Yannis is yet another wonderful person, wo's crossing my road, due to the fact of my blogging here on LJ, he knew me and especially my blogs on Japanese wood working and had some how managed to find out where my little wood cave are hiding (he works with IT).
> It never stop to impress me, when when the digital cyber world, merge into reality and new friendships grow.
> (Yannis is now living in Copenhagen with his girlfriend, working with IT for Novo Nordisk and then he has a passion for woodworking).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I have not been around lately, it is due to the fact that life threw in some noise and when the ******************** hits the fan… I'll make it short; my daughter left home (she's 18 now), a wee just before 50 crisis, a relationship that had to stop, a colon infection that put me in the hospital, then they found a tumour on my adrenal, diagnosed it cancer and then operated me three weeks ago and luckily found out there were NOT cancer in the tumour once it was out - life you know! I'm healing up well and yes looking for my legs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My workshop.
> 
> "Man is fond of counting his troubles, but he does not count his joys. If he counted them up as he ought to, he would see that every lot has enough happiness provided for it."
> Fyodor Dostoyevsky
> 
> Trust me, I count these days; just got well enough to go back to the workshop and I am trying to put some magic into this thing called life. ;-)
> Plenty of stuff for the blog on my computer, so hopefully I will find the energy soon. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a winter hike, just before the operation, testing my new winter sleeping bag (comfort temp. -27°C / -16°F), it was just -7°C / 20°F but a strong wind and I was cosy and warm, so look forward now for a hike soon, since I'm healing and the temperature should go down to -15°C / 5°F now. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now I have to do with some indoor hiking, looking at Animal planet.
> 
> Big smile.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up, outside cyber world.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Mads, awesome bag. -27C and 8,000+ meters? I don't think i'll be there any time soon! At least not without oxygen.


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *A visit from Greek Yannis - and me trying to find his feet*
> 
> *A visit from Greek Yannis.*
> - and me trying to find his feet
> 
> Magic is creatable!
> 
> Today some one stood in front of the door of my workshop, looking in through the window; that some one was Yannis from Greece, he showed up out of the blue, just to say hello and so I invited him inside. We shared a good hour or so, had coffee, Crema di Limoncello and a wee cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I have to say; Yannis is a really nice guy, I could see that, when I was looking out the window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend Flemming also showed up and soon the talk went on, Greek myths, Vikings, wood talks and life as it is - just as if an old friend had shown up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic is creatable - Yannis is yet another wonderful person, wo's crossing my road, due to the fact of my blogging here on LJ, he knew me and especially my blogs on Japanese wood working and had some how managed to find out where my little wood cave are hiding (he works with IT).
> It never stop to impress me, when when the digital cyber world, merge into reality and new friendships grow.
> (Yannis is now living in Copenhagen with his girlfriend, working with IT for Novo Nordisk and then he has a passion for woodworking).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I have not been around lately, it is due to the fact that life threw in some noise and when the ******************** hits the fan… I'll make it short; my daughter left home (she's 18 now), a wee just before 50 crisis, a relationship that had to stop, a colon infection that put me in the hospital, then they found a tumour on my adrenal, diagnosed it cancer and then operated me three weeks ago and luckily found out there were NOT cancer in the tumour once it was out - life you know! I'm healing up well and yes looking for my legs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My workshop.
> 
> "Man is fond of counting his troubles, but he does not count his joys. If he counted them up as he ought to, he would see that every lot has enough happiness provided for it."
> Fyodor Dostoyevsky
> 
> Trust me, I count these days; just got well enough to go back to the workshop and I am trying to put some magic into this thing called life. ;-)
> Plenty of stuff for the blog on my computer, so hopefully I will find the energy soon. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a winter hike, just before the operation, testing my new winter sleeping bag (comfort temp. -27°C / -16°F), it was just -7°C / 20°F but a strong wind and I was cosy and warm, so look forward now for a hike soon, since I'm healing and the temperature should go down to -15°C / 5°F now. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now I have to do with some indoor hiking, looking at Animal planet.
> 
> Big smile.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up, outside cyber world.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Ken, That would be wonderful, who knows, perhaps I will be at your door first. For my daughter, it is just the fact that she grew up and left home, that has been a tough one for the old man here, suddenly no one that needs me - just a natural part of being a parent, but I really felt it left a big hole for a while, that I am trying to fill new meaning into. Yes, I have to take it easy and take the time, but not my strong side. Smiles.
Kevin, I dont hope I will need the -27°C, but sleeping in a hammock, you need app. 5°C extra due to the wind chill under the hammock. Also I just hate to be cold, it take away soo much of the joy and I will no way go to 8.000 without a helicopter. Laughs. 
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Dennisgrosen

mafe said:


> *A visit from Greek Yannis - and me trying to find his feet*
> 
> *A visit from Greek Yannis.*
> - and me trying to find his feet
> 
> Magic is creatable!
> 
> Today some one stood in front of the door of my workshop, looking in through the window; that some one was Yannis from Greece, he showed up out of the blue, just to say hello and so I invited him inside. We shared a good hour or so, had coffee, Crema di Limoncello and a wee cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I have to say; Yannis is a really nice guy, I could see that, when I was looking out the window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend Flemming also showed up and soon the talk went on, Greek myths, Vikings, wood talks and life as it is - just as if an old friend had shown up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic is creatable - Yannis is yet another wonderful person, wo's crossing my road, due to the fact of my blogging here on LJ, he knew me and especially my blogs on Japanese wood working and had some how managed to find out where my little wood cave are hiding (he works with IT).
> It never stop to impress me, when when the digital cyber world, merge into reality and new friendships grow.
> (Yannis is now living in Copenhagen with his girlfriend, working with IT for Novo Nordisk and then he has a passion for woodworking).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I have not been around lately, it is due to the fact that life threw in some noise and when the ******************** hits the fan… I'll make it short; my daughter left home (she's 18 now), a wee just before 50 crisis, a relationship that had to stop, a colon infection that put me in the hospital, then they found a tumour on my adrenal, diagnosed it cancer and then operated me three weeks ago and luckily found out there were NOT cancer in the tumour once it was out - life you know! I'm healing up well and yes looking for my legs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My workshop.
> 
> "Man is fond of counting his troubles, but he does not count his joys. If he counted them up as he ought to, he would see that every lot has enough happiness provided for it."
> Fyodor Dostoyevsky
> 
> Trust me, I count these days; just got well enough to go back to the workshop and I am trying to put some magic into this thing called life. ;-)
> Plenty of stuff for the blog on my computer, so hopefully I will find the energy soon. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a winter hike, just before the operation, testing my new winter sleeping bag (comfort temp. -27°C / -16°F), it was just -7°C / 20°F but a strong wind and I was cosy and warm, so look forward now for a hike soon, since I'm healing and the temperature should go down to -15°C / 5°F now. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now I have to do with some indoor hiking, looking at Animal planet.
> 
> Big smile.
> 
> Perhaps this can inspire others to jump in and meet up, outside cyber world.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> Mads


Hi Mads sorry to hear you need to drag heavy on the good will from the health department 
but glad to dicided to stay and dance with us a few decades more 
its going to be too silent when our princesses decid to leave the nest . we just have to hope
we have done a good job so they are able to meet the realty away from the onlinescreen 
best thoughts from Ærø
Silke and Dennis


----------



## mafe

*Another trip to Scotland, brothers with different mothers*

*Another trip to Scotland*
Brothers with different mothers.

Hi LJ's, just realized I never shared my last travel to Scotland, with you all.
As some of you know, Jamie and I are brothers with different mothers (and fathers), so yes to visit Jamie, his wife Shirley and all the wonderful people and friends, that lives in or visit the house, is me coming home - thank you.









It was so wonderful, to come back to Jamies wonderful house in Scotland - home.









Always a pleasure to get into the workshop, the smell of wood and the spirit of Jamie. 
(As always, spend half a day, dealing with getting some floor space… ha ha).









Ohhh yes, here he is, the wonderful old son of a … angel?
Missed my dear brother, so good to see you and so good to be a part of the house for a while.
Here Jamie and I were working on a wee flooring for the prayer room, since they had a workshop coming up.
In fact this time the house were full of new faces, as always wonderful people, people who were real and meet others with an open heart, Jamie and Shirley have that effect on all of us.









Since the workbench from last had been swallowed, from tools, dirt, electronics and much more, I decided to clean a bench in the other end of the shop for my stay. 
On the table you can see I started working on some new meditation stools, one for me and one for my sister, she now live in London. 
Also when I came, a pack from E-bay had arrived, I had ordered a fine old hand saw, but what was much more interesting, is the wee dovetail saw on top, this one Jamie came into the shop and gave me. Another one of Jamies family tools, it has been his fathers - I don't think I have to say I was proud and touched - Jamie you spoil me and trust me, I appreciate it more than you can imagine.
(I will make another post about the saws later).









Here the rough shape of the new meditation stools.
(I will make another post about these later).









Jamie and I had spoken before I came, about my lack of skills on the lathe and my relatively small know how on the chucks. I would love to get some tips and tricks on bowl turning.
So I was lucky he found time and energy, to give me a wee class and show me how he do things. 
Started at the small lathe, with a dried piece of wood, where I could use the different jaws and holds.









First roughing out the outside, held by a wood screw chuck and making the base, that can be held in the jaws after.
(You can see Jamies in the back).









Outside shape finished up and the polished. 
Notice the wonderful spalting in the wood.









Ready to hollow out, the small bowl were turned and now held by the dovetail jaws.
First step was to drill out the center and find out app. where the bottom of will be.
The rest is to hollow out and follow Jamies instructions.
(Not that I always listen, even I try hard). ;-)









Here it is, I have to say I was quite pleased - even made it a small lid, so it could be in family with a Japanese inspired bowl, I made a long time ago in Copenhagen.









Wonderful wood, I really enjoy the rings and were impressed with the friction polish Jamie had me use, this will be on my shelf from now.









Next step is a bigger bowl.
On the left you can see the one Jamie did as example and the wonderful pre dried wood he offered me.









Here he is, dear Jamie, chips flying, while I'm trying to notice every little movement and make notes.









My notes to all the learning. Press here for better resolution.
(So perhaps I did listen after all).









Also his homemade remounting jaws - they are really cool!
I used these later for my base, when it were to be finished.









Back on the lathe, roughing out.









Same as last one, just went with the flow and enjoyed my time.









Here the base finished up.









And the bowl and its wonderful texture and color.
Yes I was a happy monkey, this was my first bigger bowl. It now stands on the table in my kitchen, where I enjoy it every day.









Made a few training turnings.









Ohhh yes and a classic Scottish thistle, porridge spurtle.
A copy of one, Jamie made for my sister.









A few of my notes and thoughts, from my sketchbook.









Time to get outside.
This is the nature close to Jamie.









I packed a back pack and set of by foot, following a local river.
No plans, just food for a day or two and a smile on my lips.
(Ohhh yes and a GPS in case I got lost - smiles).
Honestly, it is some of the most beautiful landscape I have ever been walking.
More pictures to be seen here.









Close to evening I found a old left farm, where only animals lived now.
Two beautiful trees there, were the perfect place for the night.









So up came the hammock, a fire te get me warm since it were a cold night and then cooking some food and coffee on the Jetboil. Some good tobacco in the pipe and chocolate to go with the coffee, while watching the sun go down.









I was woken by the sun next morning, it was so beautiful, it almost took my breath away.









But did manage a wee more sleep before packing up and moving on.
What a hike, that will stay in my heart for as long as I live.









Back at Jamies house, I tried a wee band saw project.
Had seen these African plates in Jamies house.









Backside rough and simple.









Ohh yes and a few days later, I lived a dream I had, at the old abandoned factory.









Here on a wee drawing I made.









Here the little drawing.









I put up my hammock inside and slept there for the night, it was a cosy creepy feeling, lots of sounds from animals and the building, scary in a good way, when birds flew in through the window, when it was completely dark and the wings were flapping around the hammock.









Found time to convert some scraps into book page holders, just for the fun of it.









Yes and we had plenty of Jamies wonderful bread.
He got this new passion now, to bake these fantastic sour dough breads and trust me, it was a bread paradise, always curious what he had fresh baked.
Now he will be my bread Guru also!









I'll end the blog here…
Since I did had the chance to make them all laugh, as I had bought a Scottish kilt and shirt, felt I had to make up for last time, when I wore those UK undies… In fact I liked wearing a dress, wonderful to get some fresh air… ;-D









Notes and thoughts from my travel book, I always do these impressions on my travels, when you have been drawing something, it stays in your mind forever. Press here for better resolution.
(So perhaps I did listen after all).

I tried this time to make it short this time, I have tons of pictures and memories, many of Jamies wonderful friends also, Shirley, the dogs and much more, but this is what you get.

Jamie and Shirley, thank you again, thank you for making me feel family and be a part of your lives.

*Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
Mads


----------



## stefang

mafe said:


> *Another trip to Scotland, brothers with different mothers*
> 
> *Another trip to Scotland*
> Brothers with different mothers.
> 
> Hi LJ's, just realized I never shared my last travel to Scotland, with you all.
> As some of you know, Jamie and I are brothers with different mothers (and fathers), so yes to visit Jamie, his wife Shirley and all the wonderful people and friends, that lives in or visit the house, is me coming home - thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was so wonderful, to come back to Jamies wonderful house in Scotland - home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always a pleasure to get into the workshop, the smell of wood and the spirit of Jamie.
> (As always, spend half a day, dealing with getting some floor space… ha ha).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes, here he is, the wonderful old son of a … angel?
> Missed my dear brother, so good to see you and so good to be a part of the house for a while.
> Here Jamie and I were working on a wee flooring for the prayer room, since they had a workshop coming up.
> In fact this time the house were full of new faces, as always wonderful people, people who were real and meet others with an open heart, Jamie and Shirley have that effect on all of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the workbench from last had been swallowed, from tools, dirt, electronics and much more, I decided to clean a bench in the other end of the shop for my stay.
> On the table you can see I started working on some new meditation stools, one for me and one for my sister, she now live in London.
> Also when I came, a pack from E-bay had arrived, I had ordered a fine old hand saw, but what was much more interesting, is the wee dovetail saw on top, this one Jamie came into the shop and gave me. Another one of Jamies family tools, it has been his fathers - I don't think I have to say I was proud and touched - Jamie you spoil me and trust me, I appreciate it more than you can imagine.
> (I will make another post about the saws later).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the rough shape of the new meditation stools.
> (I will make another post about these later).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie and I had spoken before I came, about my lack of skills on the lathe and my relatively small know how on the chucks. I would love to get some tips and tricks on bowl turning.
> So I was lucky he found time and energy, to give me a wee class and show me how he do things.
> Started at the small lathe, with a dried piece of wood, where I could use the different jaws and holds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First roughing out the outside, held by a wood screw chuck and making the base, that can be held in the jaws after.
> (You can see Jamies in the back).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside shape finished up and the polished.
> Notice the wonderful spalting in the wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to hollow out, the small bowl were turned and now held by the dovetail jaws.
> First step was to drill out the center and find out app. where the bottom of will be.
> The rest is to hollow out and follow Jamies instructions.
> (Not that I always listen, even I try hard). ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is, I have to say I was quite pleased - even made it a small lid, so it could be in family with a Japanese inspired bowl, I made a long time ago in Copenhagen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful wood, I really enjoy the rings and were impressed with the friction polish Jamie had me use, this will be on my shelf from now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next step is a bigger bowl.
> On the left you can see the one Jamie did as example and the wonderful pre dried wood he offered me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is, dear Jamie, chips flying, while I'm trying to notice every little movement and make notes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My notes to all the learning. Press here for better resolution.
> (So perhaps I did listen after all).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also his homemade remounting jaws - they are really cool!
> I used these later for my base, when it were to be finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back on the lathe, roughing out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same as last one, just went with the flow and enjoyed my time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the base finished up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the bowl and its wonderful texture and color.
> Yes I was a happy monkey, this was my first bigger bowl. It now stands on the table in my kitchen, where I enjoy it every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a few training turnings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and a classic Scottish thistle, porridge spurtle.
> A copy of one, Jamie made for my sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few of my notes and thoughts, from my sketchbook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to get outside.
> This is the nature close to Jamie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I packed a back pack and set of by foot, following a local river.
> No plans, just food for a day or two and a smile on my lips.
> (Ohhh yes and a GPS in case I got lost - smiles).
> Honestly, it is some of the most beautiful landscape I have ever been walking.
> More pictures to be seen here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close to evening I found a old left farm, where only animals lived now.
> Two beautiful trees there, were the perfect place for the night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So up came the hammock, a fire te get me warm since it were a cold night and then cooking some food and coffee on the Jetboil. Some good tobacco in the pipe and chocolate to go with the coffee, while watching the sun go down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was woken by the sun next morning, it was so beautiful, it almost took my breath away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But did manage a wee more sleep before packing up and moving on.
> What a hike, that will stay in my heart for as long as I live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back at Jamies house, I tried a wee band saw project.
> Had seen these African plates in Jamies house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backside rough and simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh yes and a few days later, I lived a dream I had, at the old abandoned factory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here on a wee drawing I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the little drawing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put up my hammock inside and slept there for the night, it was a cosy creepy feeling, lots of sounds from animals and the building, scary in a good way, when birds flew in through the window, when it was completely dark and the wings were flapping around the hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found time to convert some scraps into book page holders, just for the fun of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and we had plenty of Jamies wonderful bread.
> He got this new passion now, to bake these fantastic sour dough breads and trust me, it was a bread paradise, always curious what he had fresh baked.
> Now he will be my bread Guru also!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll end the blog here…
> Since I did had the chance to make them all laugh, as I had bought a Scottish kilt and shirt, felt I had to make up for last time, when I wore those UK undies… In fact I liked wearing a dress, wonderful to get some fresh air… ;-D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notes and thoughts from my travel book, I always do these impressions on my travels, when you have been drawing something, it stays in your mind forever. Press here for better resolution.
> (So perhaps I did listen after all).
> 
> I tried this time to make it short this time, I have tons of pictures and memories, many of Jamies wonderful friends also, Shirley, the dogs and much more, but this is what you get.
> 
> Jamie and Shirley, thank you again, thank you for making me feel family and be a part of your lives.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Looks like you had a wonderful time Mads. I hope Jamie and his family is well too. I love your sketches and watercolors, one of my favorite types of art. They look very professional and warm and have so much information packed into them at the same time. Glad you got to learn some turning skills and also managed to document them so well. Maybe you should write a book about how you have tackled life after forced retirement and include your travel adventures and artwork in it. It might be an inspiration to many others who are in a similar situation, but who haven't discovered how to cope with their new existence.


----------



## Schwieb

mafe said:


> *Another trip to Scotland, brothers with different mothers*
> 
> *Another trip to Scotland*
> Brothers with different mothers.
> 
> Hi LJ's, just realized I never shared my last travel to Scotland, with you all.
> As some of you know, Jamie and I are brothers with different mothers (and fathers), so yes to visit Jamie, his wife Shirley and all the wonderful people and friends, that lives in or visit the house, is me coming home - thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was so wonderful, to come back to Jamies wonderful house in Scotland - home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always a pleasure to get into the workshop, the smell of wood and the spirit of Jamie.
> (As always, spend half a day, dealing with getting some floor space… ha ha).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes, here he is, the wonderful old son of a … angel?
> Missed my dear brother, so good to see you and so good to be a part of the house for a while.
> Here Jamie and I were working on a wee flooring for the prayer room, since they had a workshop coming up.
> In fact this time the house were full of new faces, as always wonderful people, people who were real and meet others with an open heart, Jamie and Shirley have that effect on all of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the workbench from last had been swallowed, from tools, dirt, electronics and much more, I decided to clean a bench in the other end of the shop for my stay.
> On the table you can see I started working on some new meditation stools, one for me and one for my sister, she now live in London.
> Also when I came, a pack from E-bay had arrived, I had ordered a fine old hand saw, but what was much more interesting, is the wee dovetail saw on top, this one Jamie came into the shop and gave me. Another one of Jamies family tools, it has been his fathers - I don't think I have to say I was proud and touched - Jamie you spoil me and trust me, I appreciate it more than you can imagine.
> (I will make another post about the saws later).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the rough shape of the new meditation stools.
> (I will make another post about these later).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie and I had spoken before I came, about my lack of skills on the lathe and my relatively small know how on the chucks. I would love to get some tips and tricks on bowl turning.
> So I was lucky he found time and energy, to give me a wee class and show me how he do things.
> Started at the small lathe, with a dried piece of wood, where I could use the different jaws and holds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First roughing out the outside, held by a wood screw chuck and making the base, that can be held in the jaws after.
> (You can see Jamies in the back).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside shape finished up and the polished.
> Notice the wonderful spalting in the wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to hollow out, the small bowl were turned and now held by the dovetail jaws.
> First step was to drill out the center and find out app. where the bottom of will be.
> The rest is to hollow out and follow Jamies instructions.
> (Not that I always listen, even I try hard). ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is, I have to say I was quite pleased - even made it a small lid, so it could be in family with a Japanese inspired bowl, I made a long time ago in Copenhagen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful wood, I really enjoy the rings and were impressed with the friction polish Jamie had me use, this will be on my shelf from now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next step is a bigger bowl.
> On the left you can see the one Jamie did as example and the wonderful pre dried wood he offered me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is, dear Jamie, chips flying, while I'm trying to notice every little movement and make notes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My notes to all the learning. Press here for better resolution.
> (So perhaps I did listen after all).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also his homemade remounting jaws - they are really cool!
> I used these later for my base, when it were to be finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back on the lathe, roughing out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same as last one, just went with the flow and enjoyed my time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the base finished up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the bowl and its wonderful texture and color.
> Yes I was a happy monkey, this was my first bigger bowl. It now stands on the table in my kitchen, where I enjoy it every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a few training turnings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and a classic Scottish thistle, porridge spurtle.
> A copy of one, Jamie made for my sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few of my notes and thoughts, from my sketchbook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to get outside.
> This is the nature close to Jamie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I packed a back pack and set of by foot, following a local river.
> No plans, just food for a day or two and a smile on my lips.
> (Ohhh yes and a GPS in case I got lost - smiles).
> Honestly, it is some of the most beautiful landscape I have ever been walking.
> More pictures to be seen here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close to evening I found a old left farm, where only animals lived now.
> Two beautiful trees there, were the perfect place for the night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So up came the hammock, a fire te get me warm since it were a cold night and then cooking some food and coffee on the Jetboil. Some good tobacco in the pipe and chocolate to go with the coffee, while watching the sun go down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was woken by the sun next morning, it was so beautiful, it almost took my breath away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But did manage a wee more sleep before packing up and moving on.
> What a hike, that will stay in my heart for as long as I live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back at Jamies house, I tried a wee band saw project.
> Had seen these African plates in Jamies house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backside rough and simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh yes and a few days later, I lived a dream I had, at the old abandoned factory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here on a wee drawing I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the little drawing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put up my hammock inside and slept there for the night, it was a cosy creepy feeling, lots of sounds from animals and the building, scary in a good way, when birds flew in through the window, when it was completely dark and the wings were flapping around the hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found time to convert some scraps into book page holders, just for the fun of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and we had plenty of Jamies wonderful bread.
> He got this new passion now, to bake these fantastic sour dough breads and trust me, it was a bread paradise, always curious what he had fresh baked.
> Now he will be my bread Guru also!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll end the blog here…
> Since I did had the chance to make them all laugh, as I had bought a Scottish kilt and shirt, felt I had to make up for last time, when I wore those UK undies… In fact I liked wearing a dress, wonderful to get some fresh air… ;-D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notes and thoughts from my travel book, I always do these impressions on my travels, when you have been drawing something, it stays in your mind forever. Press here for better resolution.
> (So perhaps I did listen after all).
> 
> I tried this time to make it short this time, I have tons of pictures and memories, many of Jamies wonderful friends also, Shirley, the dogs and much more, but this is what you get.
> 
> Jamie and Shirley, thank you again, thank you for making me feel family and be a part of your lives.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Great story and post Mads. I know you had a great time. I agree with Mike's thoughts


----------



## tyvekboy

mafe said:


> *Another trip to Scotland, brothers with different mothers*
> 
> *Another trip to Scotland*
> Brothers with different mothers.
> 
> Hi LJ's, just realized I never shared my last travel to Scotland, with you all.
> As some of you know, Jamie and I are brothers with different mothers (and fathers), so yes to visit Jamie, his wife Shirley and all the wonderful people and friends, that lives in or visit the house, is me coming home - thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was so wonderful, to come back to Jamies wonderful house in Scotland - home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always a pleasure to get into the workshop, the smell of wood and the spirit of Jamie.
> (As always, spend half a day, dealing with getting some floor space… ha ha).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes, here he is, the wonderful old son of a … angel?
> Missed my dear brother, so good to see you and so good to be a part of the house for a while.
> Here Jamie and I were working on a wee flooring for the prayer room, since they had a workshop coming up.
> In fact this time the house were full of new faces, as always wonderful people, people who were real and meet others with an open heart, Jamie and Shirley have that effect on all of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the workbench from last had been swallowed, from tools, dirt, electronics and much more, I decided to clean a bench in the other end of the shop for my stay.
> On the table you can see I started working on some new meditation stools, one for me and one for my sister, she now live in London.
> Also when I came, a pack from E-bay had arrived, I had ordered a fine old hand saw, but what was much more interesting, is the wee dovetail saw on top, this one Jamie came into the shop and gave me. Another one of Jamies family tools, it has been his fathers - I don't think I have to say I was proud and touched - Jamie you spoil me and trust me, I appreciate it more than you can imagine.
> (I will make another post about the saws later).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the rough shape of the new meditation stools.
> (I will make another post about these later).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie and I had spoken before I came, about my lack of skills on the lathe and my relatively small know how on the chucks. I would love to get some tips and tricks on bowl turning.
> So I was lucky he found time and energy, to give me a wee class and show me how he do things.
> Started at the small lathe, with a dried piece of wood, where I could use the different jaws and holds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First roughing out the outside, held by a wood screw chuck and making the base, that can be held in the jaws after.
> (You can see Jamies in the back).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside shape finished up and the polished.
> Notice the wonderful spalting in the wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to hollow out, the small bowl were turned and now held by the dovetail jaws.
> First step was to drill out the center and find out app. where the bottom of will be.
> The rest is to hollow out and follow Jamies instructions.
> (Not that I always listen, even I try hard). ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is, I have to say I was quite pleased - even made it a small lid, so it could be in family with a Japanese inspired bowl, I made a long time ago in Copenhagen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful wood, I really enjoy the rings and were impressed with the friction polish Jamie had me use, this will be on my shelf from now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next step is a bigger bowl.
> On the left you can see the one Jamie did as example and the wonderful pre dried wood he offered me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is, dear Jamie, chips flying, while I'm trying to notice every little movement and make notes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My notes to all the learning. Press here for better resolution.
> (So perhaps I did listen after all).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also his homemade remounting jaws - they are really cool!
> I used these later for my base, when it were to be finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back on the lathe, roughing out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same as last one, just went with the flow and enjoyed my time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the base finished up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the bowl and its wonderful texture and color.
> Yes I was a happy monkey, this was my first bigger bowl. It now stands on the table in my kitchen, where I enjoy it every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a few training turnings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and a classic Scottish thistle, porridge spurtle.
> A copy of one, Jamie made for my sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few of my notes and thoughts, from my sketchbook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to get outside.
> This is the nature close to Jamie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I packed a back pack and set of by foot, following a local river.
> No plans, just food for a day or two and a smile on my lips.
> (Ohhh yes and a GPS in case I got lost - smiles).
> Honestly, it is some of the most beautiful landscape I have ever been walking.
> More pictures to be seen here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close to evening I found a old left farm, where only animals lived now.
> Two beautiful trees there, were the perfect place for the night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So up came the hammock, a fire te get me warm since it were a cold night and then cooking some food and coffee on the Jetboil. Some good tobacco in the pipe and chocolate to go with the coffee, while watching the sun go down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was woken by the sun next morning, it was so beautiful, it almost took my breath away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But did manage a wee more sleep before packing up and moving on.
> What a hike, that will stay in my heart for as long as I live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back at Jamies house, I tried a wee band saw project.
> Had seen these African plates in Jamies house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backside rough and simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh yes and a few days later, I lived a dream I had, at the old abandoned factory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here on a wee drawing I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the little drawing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put up my hammock inside and slept there for the night, it was a cosy creepy feeling, lots of sounds from animals and the building, scary in a good way, when birds flew in through the window, when it was completely dark and the wings were flapping around the hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found time to convert some scraps into book page holders, just for the fun of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and we had plenty of Jamies wonderful bread.
> He got this new passion now, to bake these fantastic sour dough breads and trust me, it was a bread paradise, always curious what he had fresh baked.
> Now he will be my bread Guru also!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll end the blog here…
> Since I did had the chance to make them all laugh, as I had bought a Scottish kilt and shirt, felt I had to make up for last time, when I wore those UK undies… In fact I liked wearing a dress, wonderful to get some fresh air… ;-D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notes and thoughts from my travel book, I always do these impressions on my travels, when you have been drawing something, it stays in your mind forever. Press here for better resolution.
> (So perhaps I did listen after all).
> 
> I tried this time to make it short this time, I have tons of pictures and memories, many of Jamies wonderful friends also, Shirley, the dogs and much more, but this is what you get.
> 
> Jamie and Shirley, thank you again, thank you for making me feel family and be a part of your lives.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


What a wonderful blog of your visit with Jamie. Thanks for sharing. I enjoyed every word and picture.


----------



## swirt

mafe said:


> *Another trip to Scotland, brothers with different mothers*
> 
> *Another trip to Scotland*
> Brothers with different mothers.
> 
> Hi LJ's, just realized I never shared my last travel to Scotland, with you all.
> As some of you know, Jamie and I are brothers with different mothers (and fathers), so yes to visit Jamie, his wife Shirley and all the wonderful people and friends, that lives in or visit the house, is me coming home - thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was so wonderful, to come back to Jamies wonderful house in Scotland - home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always a pleasure to get into the workshop, the smell of wood and the spirit of Jamie.
> (As always, spend half a day, dealing with getting some floor space… ha ha).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes, here he is, the wonderful old son of a … angel?
> Missed my dear brother, so good to see you and so good to be a part of the house for a while.
> Here Jamie and I were working on a wee flooring for the prayer room, since they had a workshop coming up.
> In fact this time the house were full of new faces, as always wonderful people, people who were real and meet others with an open heart, Jamie and Shirley have that effect on all of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the workbench from last had been swallowed, from tools, dirt, electronics and much more, I decided to clean a bench in the other end of the shop for my stay.
> On the table you can see I started working on some new meditation stools, one for me and one for my sister, she now live in London.
> Also when I came, a pack from E-bay had arrived, I had ordered a fine old hand saw, but what was much more interesting, is the wee dovetail saw on top, this one Jamie came into the shop and gave me. Another one of Jamies family tools, it has been his fathers - I don't think I have to say I was proud and touched - Jamie you spoil me and trust me, I appreciate it more than you can imagine.
> (I will make another post about the saws later).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the rough shape of the new meditation stools.
> (I will make another post about these later).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie and I had spoken before I came, about my lack of skills on the lathe and my relatively small know how on the chucks. I would love to get some tips and tricks on bowl turning.
> So I was lucky he found time and energy, to give me a wee class and show me how he do things.
> Started at the small lathe, with a dried piece of wood, where I could use the different jaws and holds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First roughing out the outside, held by a wood screw chuck and making the base, that can be held in the jaws after.
> (You can see Jamies in the back).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside shape finished up and the polished.
> Notice the wonderful spalting in the wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to hollow out, the small bowl were turned and now held by the dovetail jaws.
> First step was to drill out the center and find out app. where the bottom of will be.
> The rest is to hollow out and follow Jamies instructions.
> (Not that I always listen, even I try hard). ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is, I have to say I was quite pleased - even made it a small lid, so it could be in family with a Japanese inspired bowl, I made a long time ago in Copenhagen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful wood, I really enjoy the rings and were impressed with the friction polish Jamie had me use, this will be on my shelf from now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next step is a bigger bowl.
> On the left you can see the one Jamie did as example and the wonderful pre dried wood he offered me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is, dear Jamie, chips flying, while I'm trying to notice every little movement and make notes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My notes to all the learning. Press here for better resolution.
> (So perhaps I did listen after all).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also his homemade remounting jaws - they are really cool!
> I used these later for my base, when it were to be finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back on the lathe, roughing out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same as last one, just went with the flow and enjoyed my time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the base finished up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the bowl and its wonderful texture and color.
> Yes I was a happy monkey, this was my first bigger bowl. It now stands on the table in my kitchen, where I enjoy it every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a few training turnings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and a classic Scottish thistle, porridge spurtle.
> A copy of one, Jamie made for my sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few of my notes and thoughts, from my sketchbook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to get outside.
> This is the nature close to Jamie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I packed a back pack and set of by foot, following a local river.
> No plans, just food for a day or two and a smile on my lips.
> (Ohhh yes and a GPS in case I got lost - smiles).
> Honestly, it is some of the most beautiful landscape I have ever been walking.
> More pictures to be seen here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close to evening I found a old left farm, where only animals lived now.
> Two beautiful trees there, were the perfect place for the night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So up came the hammock, a fire te get me warm since it were a cold night and then cooking some food and coffee on the Jetboil. Some good tobacco in the pipe and chocolate to go with the coffee, while watching the sun go down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was woken by the sun next morning, it was so beautiful, it almost took my breath away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But did manage a wee more sleep before packing up and moving on.
> What a hike, that will stay in my heart for as long as I live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back at Jamies house, I tried a wee band saw project.
> Had seen these African plates in Jamies house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backside rough and simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh yes and a few days later, I lived a dream I had, at the old abandoned factory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here on a wee drawing I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the little drawing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put up my hammock inside and slept there for the night, it was a cosy creepy feeling, lots of sounds from animals and the building, scary in a good way, when birds flew in through the window, when it was completely dark and the wings were flapping around the hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found time to convert some scraps into book page holders, just for the fun of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and we had plenty of Jamies wonderful bread.
> He got this new passion now, to bake these fantastic sour dough breads and trust me, it was a bread paradise, always curious what he had fresh baked.
> Now he will be my bread Guru also!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll end the blog here…
> Since I did had the chance to make them all laugh, as I had bought a Scottish kilt and shirt, felt I had to make up for last time, when I wore those UK undies… In fact I liked wearing a dress, wonderful to get some fresh air… ;-D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notes and thoughts from my travel book, I always do these impressions on my travels, when you have been drawing something, it stays in your mind forever. Press here for better resolution.
> (So perhaps I did listen after all).
> 
> I tried this time to make it short this time, I have tons of pictures and memories, many of Jamies wonderful friends also, Shirley, the dogs and much more, but this is what you get.
> 
> Jamie and Shirley, thank you again, thank you for making me feel family and be a part of your lives.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Such a great story Mafe with wonderful drawings, wood and a bit of adventure. I was happy to see Jamie. I have missed his presence here on LumberJocks.


----------



## lew

mafe said:


> *Another trip to Scotland, brothers with different mothers*
> 
> *Another trip to Scotland*
> Brothers with different mothers.
> 
> Hi LJ's, just realized I never shared my last travel to Scotland, with you all.
> As some of you know, Jamie and I are brothers with different mothers (and fathers), so yes to visit Jamie, his wife Shirley and all the wonderful people and friends, that lives in or visit the house, is me coming home - thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was so wonderful, to come back to Jamies wonderful house in Scotland - home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always a pleasure to get into the workshop, the smell of wood and the spirit of Jamie.
> (As always, spend half a day, dealing with getting some floor space… ha ha).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes, here he is, the wonderful old son of a … angel?
> Missed my dear brother, so good to see you and so good to be a part of the house for a while.
> Here Jamie and I were working on a wee flooring for the prayer room, since they had a workshop coming up.
> In fact this time the house were full of new faces, as always wonderful people, people who were real and meet others with an open heart, Jamie and Shirley have that effect on all of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the workbench from last had been swallowed, from tools, dirt, electronics and much more, I decided to clean a bench in the other end of the shop for my stay.
> On the table you can see I started working on some new meditation stools, one for me and one for my sister, she now live in London.
> Also when I came, a pack from E-bay had arrived, I had ordered a fine old hand saw, but what was much more interesting, is the wee dovetail saw on top, this one Jamie came into the shop and gave me. Another one of Jamies family tools, it has been his fathers - I don't think I have to say I was proud and touched - Jamie you spoil me and trust me, I appreciate it more than you can imagine.
> (I will make another post about the saws later).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the rough shape of the new meditation stools.
> (I will make another post about these later).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie and I had spoken before I came, about my lack of skills on the lathe and my relatively small know how on the chucks. I would love to get some tips and tricks on bowl turning.
> So I was lucky he found time and energy, to give me a wee class and show me how he do things.
> Started at the small lathe, with a dried piece of wood, where I could use the different jaws and holds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First roughing out the outside, held by a wood screw chuck and making the base, that can be held in the jaws after.
> (You can see Jamies in the back).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside shape finished up and the polished.
> Notice the wonderful spalting in the wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to hollow out, the small bowl were turned and now held by the dovetail jaws.
> First step was to drill out the center and find out app. where the bottom of will be.
> The rest is to hollow out and follow Jamies instructions.
> (Not that I always listen, even I try hard). ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is, I have to say I was quite pleased - even made it a small lid, so it could be in family with a Japanese inspired bowl, I made a long time ago in Copenhagen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful wood, I really enjoy the rings and were impressed with the friction polish Jamie had me use, this will be on my shelf from now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next step is a bigger bowl.
> On the left you can see the one Jamie did as example and the wonderful pre dried wood he offered me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is, dear Jamie, chips flying, while I'm trying to notice every little movement and make notes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My notes to all the learning. Press here for better resolution.
> (So perhaps I did listen after all).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also his homemade remounting jaws - they are really cool!
> I used these later for my base, when it were to be finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back on the lathe, roughing out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same as last one, just went with the flow and enjoyed my time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the base finished up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the bowl and its wonderful texture and color.
> Yes I was a happy monkey, this was my first bigger bowl. It now stands on the table in my kitchen, where I enjoy it every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a few training turnings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and a classic Scottish thistle, porridge spurtle.
> A copy of one, Jamie made for my sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few of my notes and thoughts, from my sketchbook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to get outside.
> This is the nature close to Jamie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I packed a back pack and set of by foot, following a local river.
> No plans, just food for a day or two and a smile on my lips.
> (Ohhh yes and a GPS in case I got lost - smiles).
> Honestly, it is some of the most beautiful landscape I have ever been walking.
> More pictures to be seen here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close to evening I found a old left farm, where only animals lived now.
> Two beautiful trees there, were the perfect place for the night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So up came the hammock, a fire te get me warm since it were a cold night and then cooking some food and coffee on the Jetboil. Some good tobacco in the pipe and chocolate to go with the coffee, while watching the sun go down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was woken by the sun next morning, it was so beautiful, it almost took my breath away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But did manage a wee more sleep before packing up and moving on.
> What a hike, that will stay in my heart for as long as I live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back at Jamies house, I tried a wee band saw project.
> Had seen these African plates in Jamies house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backside rough and simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh yes and a few days later, I lived a dream I had, at the old abandoned factory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here on a wee drawing I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the little drawing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put up my hammock inside and slept there for the night, it was a cosy creepy feeling, lots of sounds from animals and the building, scary in a good way, when birds flew in through the window, when it was completely dark and the wings were flapping around the hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found time to convert some scraps into book page holders, just for the fun of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and we had plenty of Jamies wonderful bread.
> He got this new passion now, to bake these fantastic sour dough breads and trust me, it was a bread paradise, always curious what he had fresh baked.
> Now he will be my bread Guru also!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll end the blog here…
> Since I did had the chance to make them all laugh, as I had bought a Scottish kilt and shirt, felt I had to make up for last time, when I wore those UK undies… In fact I liked wearing a dress, wonderful to get some fresh air… ;-D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notes and thoughts from my travel book, I always do these impressions on my travels, when you have been drawing something, it stays in your mind forever. Press here for better resolution.
> (So perhaps I did listen after all).
> 
> I tried this time to make it short this time, I have tons of pictures and memories, many of Jamies wonderful friends also, Shirley, the dogs and much more, but this is what you get.
> 
> Jamie and Shirley, thank you again, thank you for making me feel family and be a part of your lives.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Thank you, Mafe, for sharing this story of beautiful country, wonderful family and the sweetest of memories.


----------



## rad457

mafe said:


> *Another trip to Scotland, brothers with different mothers*
> 
> *Another trip to Scotland*
> Brothers with different mothers.
> 
> Hi LJ's, just realized I never shared my last travel to Scotland, with you all.
> As some of you know, Jamie and I are brothers with different mothers (and fathers), so yes to visit Jamie, his wife Shirley and all the wonderful people and friends, that lives in or visit the house, is me coming home - thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was so wonderful, to come back to Jamies wonderful house in Scotland - home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always a pleasure to get into the workshop, the smell of wood and the spirit of Jamie.
> (As always, spend half a day, dealing with getting some floor space… ha ha).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes, here he is, the wonderful old son of a … angel?
> Missed my dear brother, so good to see you and so good to be a part of the house for a while.
> Here Jamie and I were working on a wee flooring for the prayer room, since they had a workshop coming up.
> In fact this time the house were full of new faces, as always wonderful people, people who were real and meet others with an open heart, Jamie and Shirley have that effect on all of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the workbench from last had been swallowed, from tools, dirt, electronics and much more, I decided to clean a bench in the other end of the shop for my stay.
> On the table you can see I started working on some new meditation stools, one for me and one for my sister, she now live in London.
> Also when I came, a pack from E-bay had arrived, I had ordered a fine old hand saw, but what was much more interesting, is the wee dovetail saw on top, this one Jamie came into the shop and gave me. Another one of Jamies family tools, it has been his fathers - I don't think I have to say I was proud and touched - Jamie you spoil me and trust me, I appreciate it more than you can imagine.
> (I will make another post about the saws later).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the rough shape of the new meditation stools.
> (I will make another post about these later).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie and I had spoken before I came, about my lack of skills on the lathe and my relatively small know how on the chucks. I would love to get some tips and tricks on bowl turning.
> So I was lucky he found time and energy, to give me a wee class and show me how he do things.
> Started at the small lathe, with a dried piece of wood, where I could use the different jaws and holds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First roughing out the outside, held by a wood screw chuck and making the base, that can be held in the jaws after.
> (You can see Jamies in the back).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside shape finished up and the polished.
> Notice the wonderful spalting in the wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to hollow out, the small bowl were turned and now held by the dovetail jaws.
> First step was to drill out the center and find out app. where the bottom of will be.
> The rest is to hollow out and follow Jamies instructions.
> (Not that I always listen, even I try hard). ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is, I have to say I was quite pleased - even made it a small lid, so it could be in family with a Japanese inspired bowl, I made a long time ago in Copenhagen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful wood, I really enjoy the rings and were impressed with the friction polish Jamie had me use, this will be on my shelf from now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next step is a bigger bowl.
> On the left you can see the one Jamie did as example and the wonderful pre dried wood he offered me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is, dear Jamie, chips flying, while I'm trying to notice every little movement and make notes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My notes to all the learning. Press here for better resolution.
> (So perhaps I did listen after all).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also his homemade remounting jaws - they are really cool!
> I used these later for my base, when it were to be finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back on the lathe, roughing out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same as last one, just went with the flow and enjoyed my time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the base finished up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the bowl and its wonderful texture and color.
> Yes I was a happy monkey, this was my first bigger bowl. It now stands on the table in my kitchen, where I enjoy it every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a few training turnings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and a classic Scottish thistle, porridge spurtle.
> A copy of one, Jamie made for my sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few of my notes and thoughts, from my sketchbook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to get outside.
> This is the nature close to Jamie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I packed a back pack and set of by foot, following a local river.
> No plans, just food for a day or two and a smile on my lips.
> (Ohhh yes and a GPS in case I got lost - smiles).
> Honestly, it is some of the most beautiful landscape I have ever been walking.
> More pictures to be seen here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close to evening I found a old left farm, where only animals lived now.
> Two beautiful trees there, were the perfect place for the night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So up came the hammock, a fire te get me warm since it were a cold night and then cooking some food and coffee on the Jetboil. Some good tobacco in the pipe and chocolate to go with the coffee, while watching the sun go down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was woken by the sun next morning, it was so beautiful, it almost took my breath away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But did manage a wee more sleep before packing up and moving on.
> What a hike, that will stay in my heart for as long as I live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back at Jamies house, I tried a wee band saw project.
> Had seen these African plates in Jamies house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backside rough and simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh yes and a few days later, I lived a dream I had, at the old abandoned factory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here on a wee drawing I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the little drawing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put up my hammock inside and slept there for the night, it was a cosy creepy feeling, lots of sounds from animals and the building, scary in a good way, when birds flew in through the window, when it was completely dark and the wings were flapping around the hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found time to convert some scraps into book page holders, just for the fun of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and we had plenty of Jamies wonderful bread.
> He got this new passion now, to bake these fantastic sour dough breads and trust me, it was a bread paradise, always curious what he had fresh baked.
> Now he will be my bread Guru also!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll end the blog here…
> Since I did had the chance to make them all laugh, as I had bought a Scottish kilt and shirt, felt I had to make up for last time, when I wore those UK undies… In fact I liked wearing a dress, wonderful to get some fresh air… ;-D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notes and thoughts from my travel book, I always do these impressions on my travels, when you have been drawing something, it stays in your mind forever. Press here for better resolution.
> (So perhaps I did listen after all).
> 
> I tried this time to make it short this time, I have tons of pictures and memories, many of Jamies wonderful friends also, Shirley, the dogs and much more, but this is what you get.
> 
> Jamie and Shirley, thank you again, thank you for making me feel family and be a part of your lives.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Plan to see Scotland/Ireland very soon, have walked past your old shop years ago, before I discovered L.J.s
Wish My shop has so neat


----------



## sawdust1whisperer

mafe said:


> *Another trip to Scotland, brothers with different mothers*
> 
> *Another trip to Scotland*
> Brothers with different mothers.
> 
> Hi LJ's, just realized I never shared my last travel to Scotland, with you all.
> As some of you know, Jamie and I are brothers with different mothers (and fathers), so yes to visit Jamie, his wife Shirley and all the wonderful people and friends, that lives in or visit the house, is me coming home - thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was so wonderful, to come back to Jamies wonderful house in Scotland - home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always a pleasure to get into the workshop, the smell of wood and the spirit of Jamie.
> (As always, spend half a day, dealing with getting some floor space… ha ha).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes, here he is, the wonderful old son of a … angel?
> Missed my dear brother, so good to see you and so good to be a part of the house for a while.
> Here Jamie and I were working on a wee flooring for the prayer room, since they had a workshop coming up.
> In fact this time the house were full of new faces, as always wonderful people, people who were real and meet others with an open heart, Jamie and Shirley have that effect on all of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the workbench from last had been swallowed, from tools, dirt, electronics and much more, I decided to clean a bench in the other end of the shop for my stay.
> On the table you can see I started working on some new meditation stools, one for me and one for my sister, she now live in London.
> Also when I came, a pack from E-bay had arrived, I had ordered a fine old hand saw, but what was much more interesting, is the wee dovetail saw on top, this one Jamie came into the shop and gave me. Another one of Jamies family tools, it has been his fathers - I don't think I have to say I was proud and touched - Jamie you spoil me and trust me, I appreciate it more than you can imagine.
> (I will make another post about the saws later).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the rough shape of the new meditation stools.
> (I will make another post about these later).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie and I had spoken before I came, about my lack of skills on the lathe and my relatively small know how on the chucks. I would love to get some tips and tricks on bowl turning.
> So I was lucky he found time and energy, to give me a wee class and show me how he do things.
> Started at the small lathe, with a dried piece of wood, where I could use the different jaws and holds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First roughing out the outside, held by a wood screw chuck and making the base, that can be held in the jaws after.
> (You can see Jamies in the back).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside shape finished up and the polished.
> Notice the wonderful spalting in the wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to hollow out, the small bowl were turned and now held by the dovetail jaws.
> First step was to drill out the center and find out app. where the bottom of will be.
> The rest is to hollow out and follow Jamies instructions.
> (Not that I always listen, even I try hard). ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is, I have to say I was quite pleased - even made it a small lid, so it could be in family with a Japanese inspired bowl, I made a long time ago in Copenhagen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful wood, I really enjoy the rings and were impressed with the friction polish Jamie had me use, this will be on my shelf from now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next step is a bigger bowl.
> On the left you can see the one Jamie did as example and the wonderful pre dried wood he offered me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is, dear Jamie, chips flying, while I'm trying to notice every little movement and make notes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My notes to all the learning. Press here for better resolution.
> (So perhaps I did listen after all).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also his homemade remounting jaws - they are really cool!
> I used these later for my base, when it were to be finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back on the lathe, roughing out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same as last one, just went with the flow and enjoyed my time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the base finished up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the bowl and its wonderful texture and color.
> Yes I was a happy monkey, this was my first bigger bowl. It now stands on the table in my kitchen, where I enjoy it every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a few training turnings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and a classic Scottish thistle, porridge spurtle.
> A copy of one, Jamie made for my sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few of my notes and thoughts, from my sketchbook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to get outside.
> This is the nature close to Jamie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I packed a back pack and set of by foot, following a local river.
> No plans, just food for a day or two and a smile on my lips.
> (Ohhh yes and a GPS in case I got lost - smiles).
> Honestly, it is some of the most beautiful landscape I have ever been walking.
> More pictures to be seen here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close to evening I found a old left farm, where only animals lived now.
> Two beautiful trees there, were the perfect place for the night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So up came the hammock, a fire te get me warm since it were a cold night and then cooking some food and coffee on the Jetboil. Some good tobacco in the pipe and chocolate to go with the coffee, while watching the sun go down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was woken by the sun next morning, it was so beautiful, it almost took my breath away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But did manage a wee more sleep before packing up and moving on.
> What a hike, that will stay in my heart for as long as I live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back at Jamies house, I tried a wee band saw project.
> Had seen these African plates in Jamies house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backside rough and simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh yes and a few days later, I lived a dream I had, at the old abandoned factory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here on a wee drawing I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the little drawing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put up my hammock inside and slept there for the night, it was a cosy creepy feeling, lots of sounds from animals and the building, scary in a good way, when birds flew in through the window, when it was completely dark and the wings were flapping around the hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found time to convert some scraps into book page holders, just for the fun of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and we had plenty of Jamies wonderful bread.
> He got this new passion now, to bake these fantastic sour dough breads and trust me, it was a bread paradise, always curious what he had fresh baked.
> Now he will be my bread Guru also!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll end the blog here…
> Since I did had the chance to make them all laugh, as I had bought a Scottish kilt and shirt, felt I had to make up for last time, when I wore those UK undies… In fact I liked wearing a dress, wonderful to get some fresh air… ;-D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notes and thoughts from my travel book, I always do these impressions on my travels, when you have been drawing something, it stays in your mind forever. Press here for better resolution.
> (So perhaps I did listen after all).
> 
> I tried this time to make it short this time, I have tons of pictures and memories, many of Jamies wonderful friends also, Shirley, the dogs and much more, but this is what you get.
> 
> Jamie and Shirley, thank you again, thank you for making me feel family and be a part of your lives.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Great work and article. I wish I could have come along. Is that abondoned farm for sale?


----------



## sawdust1whisperer

mafe said:


> *Another trip to Scotland, brothers with different mothers*
> 
> *Another trip to Scotland*
> Brothers with different mothers.
> 
> Hi LJ's, just realized I never shared my last travel to Scotland, with you all.
> As some of you know, Jamie and I are brothers with different mothers (and fathers), so yes to visit Jamie, his wife Shirley and all the wonderful people and friends, that lives in or visit the house, is me coming home - thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was so wonderful, to come back to Jamies wonderful house in Scotland - home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always a pleasure to get into the workshop, the smell of wood and the spirit of Jamie.
> (As always, spend half a day, dealing with getting some floor space… ha ha).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes, here he is, the wonderful old son of a … angel?
> Missed my dear brother, so good to see you and so good to be a part of the house for a while.
> Here Jamie and I were working on a wee flooring for the prayer room, since they had a workshop coming up.
> In fact this time the house were full of new faces, as always wonderful people, people who were real and meet others with an open heart, Jamie and Shirley have that effect on all of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the workbench from last had been swallowed, from tools, dirt, electronics and much more, I decided to clean a bench in the other end of the shop for my stay.
> On the table you can see I started working on some new meditation stools, one for me and one for my sister, she now live in London.
> Also when I came, a pack from E-bay had arrived, I had ordered a fine old hand saw, but what was much more interesting, is the wee dovetail saw on top, this one Jamie came into the shop and gave me. Another one of Jamies family tools, it has been his fathers - I don't think I have to say I was proud and touched - Jamie you spoil me and trust me, I appreciate it more than you can imagine.
> (I will make another post about the saws later).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the rough shape of the new meditation stools.
> (I will make another post about these later).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie and I had spoken before I came, about my lack of skills on the lathe and my relatively small know how on the chucks. I would love to get some tips and tricks on bowl turning.
> So I was lucky he found time and energy, to give me a wee class and show me how he do things.
> Started at the small lathe, with a dried piece of wood, where I could use the different jaws and holds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First roughing out the outside, held by a wood screw chuck and making the base, that can be held in the jaws after.
> (You can see Jamies in the back).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside shape finished up and the polished.
> Notice the wonderful spalting in the wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to hollow out, the small bowl were turned and now held by the dovetail jaws.
> First step was to drill out the center and find out app. where the bottom of will be.
> The rest is to hollow out and follow Jamies instructions.
> (Not that I always listen, even I try hard). ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is, I have to say I was quite pleased - even made it a small lid, so it could be in family with a Japanese inspired bowl, I made a long time ago in Copenhagen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful wood, I really enjoy the rings and were impressed with the friction polish Jamie had me use, this will be on my shelf from now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next step is a bigger bowl.
> On the left you can see the one Jamie did as example and the wonderful pre dried wood he offered me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is, dear Jamie, chips flying, while I'm trying to notice every little movement and make notes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My notes to all the learning. Press here for better resolution.
> (So perhaps I did listen after all).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also his homemade remounting jaws - they are really cool!
> I used these later for my base, when it were to be finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back on the lathe, roughing out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same as last one, just went with the flow and enjoyed my time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the base finished up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the bowl and its wonderful texture and color.
> Yes I was a happy monkey, this was my first bigger bowl. It now stands on the table in my kitchen, where I enjoy it every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a few training turnings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and a classic Scottish thistle, porridge spurtle.
> A copy of one, Jamie made for my sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few of my notes and thoughts, from my sketchbook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to get outside.
> This is the nature close to Jamie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I packed a back pack and set of by foot, following a local river.
> No plans, just food for a day or two and a smile on my lips.
> (Ohhh yes and a GPS in case I got lost - smiles).
> Honestly, it is some of the most beautiful landscape I have ever been walking.
> More pictures to be seen here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close to evening I found a old left farm, where only animals lived now.
> Two beautiful trees there, were the perfect place for the night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So up came the hammock, a fire te get me warm since it were a cold night and then cooking some food and coffee on the Jetboil. Some good tobacco in the pipe and chocolate to go with the coffee, while watching the sun go down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was woken by the sun next morning, it was so beautiful, it almost took my breath away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But did manage a wee more sleep before packing up and moving on.
> What a hike, that will stay in my heart for as long as I live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back at Jamies house, I tried a wee band saw project.
> Had seen these African plates in Jamies house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backside rough and simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh yes and a few days later, I lived a dream I had, at the old abandoned factory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here on a wee drawing I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the little drawing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put up my hammock inside and slept there for the night, it was a cosy creepy feeling, lots of sounds from animals and the building, scary in a good way, when birds flew in through the window, when it was completely dark and the wings were flapping around the hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found time to convert some scraps into book page holders, just for the fun of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and we had plenty of Jamies wonderful bread.
> He got this new passion now, to bake these fantastic sour dough breads and trust me, it was a bread paradise, always curious what he had fresh baked.
> Now he will be my bread Guru also!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll end the blog here…
> Since I did had the chance to make them all laugh, as I had bought a Scottish kilt and shirt, felt I had to make up for last time, when I wore those UK undies… In fact I liked wearing a dress, wonderful to get some fresh air… ;-D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notes and thoughts from my travel book, I always do these impressions on my travels, when you have been drawing something, it stays in your mind forever. Press here for better resolution.
> (So perhaps I did listen after all).
> 
> I tried this time to make it short this time, I have tons of pictures and memories, many of Jamies wonderful friends also, Shirley, the dogs and much more, but this is what you get.
> 
> Jamie and Shirley, thank you again, thank you for making me feel family and be a part of your lives.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Maybe the birds that flew around your hammock at night in the abandon factory were bats.


----------



## icemanhank

mafe said:


> *Another trip to Scotland, brothers with different mothers*
> 
> *Another trip to Scotland*
> Brothers with different mothers.
> 
> Hi LJ's, just realized I never shared my last travel to Scotland, with you all.
> As some of you know, Jamie and I are brothers with different mothers (and fathers), so yes to visit Jamie, his wife Shirley and all the wonderful people and friends, that lives in or visit the house, is me coming home - thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was so wonderful, to come back to Jamies wonderful house in Scotland - home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always a pleasure to get into the workshop, the smell of wood and the spirit of Jamie.
> (As always, spend half a day, dealing with getting some floor space… ha ha).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes, here he is, the wonderful old son of a … angel?
> Missed my dear brother, so good to see you and so good to be a part of the house for a while.
> Here Jamie and I were working on a wee flooring for the prayer room, since they had a workshop coming up.
> In fact this time the house were full of new faces, as always wonderful people, people who were real and meet others with an open heart, Jamie and Shirley have that effect on all of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the workbench from last had been swallowed, from tools, dirt, electronics and much more, I decided to clean a bench in the other end of the shop for my stay.
> On the table you can see I started working on some new meditation stools, one for me and one for my sister, she now live in London.
> Also when I came, a pack from E-bay had arrived, I had ordered a fine old hand saw, but what was much more interesting, is the wee dovetail saw on top, this one Jamie came into the shop and gave me. Another one of Jamies family tools, it has been his fathers - I don't think I have to say I was proud and touched - Jamie you spoil me and trust me, I appreciate it more than you can imagine.
> (I will make another post about the saws later).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the rough shape of the new meditation stools.
> (I will make another post about these later).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie and I had spoken before I came, about my lack of skills on the lathe and my relatively small know how on the chucks. I would love to get some tips and tricks on bowl turning.
> So I was lucky he found time and energy, to give me a wee class and show me how he do things.
> Started at the small lathe, with a dried piece of wood, where I could use the different jaws and holds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First roughing out the outside, held by a wood screw chuck and making the base, that can be held in the jaws after.
> (You can see Jamies in the back).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside shape finished up and the polished.
> Notice the wonderful spalting in the wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to hollow out, the small bowl were turned and now held by the dovetail jaws.
> First step was to drill out the center and find out app. where the bottom of will be.
> The rest is to hollow out and follow Jamies instructions.
> (Not that I always listen, even I try hard). ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is, I have to say I was quite pleased - even made it a small lid, so it could be in family with a Japanese inspired bowl, I made a long time ago in Copenhagen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful wood, I really enjoy the rings and were impressed with the friction polish Jamie had me use, this will be on my shelf from now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next step is a bigger bowl.
> On the left you can see the one Jamie did as example and the wonderful pre dried wood he offered me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is, dear Jamie, chips flying, while I'm trying to notice every little movement and make notes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My notes to all the learning. Press here for better resolution.
> (So perhaps I did listen after all).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also his homemade remounting jaws - they are really cool!
> I used these later for my base, when it were to be finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back on the lathe, roughing out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same as last one, just went with the flow and enjoyed my time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the base finished up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the bowl and its wonderful texture and color.
> Yes I was a happy monkey, this was my first bigger bowl. It now stands on the table in my kitchen, where I enjoy it every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a few training turnings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and a classic Scottish thistle, porridge spurtle.
> A copy of one, Jamie made for my sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few of my notes and thoughts, from my sketchbook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to get outside.
> This is the nature close to Jamie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I packed a back pack and set of by foot, following a local river.
> No plans, just food for a day or two and a smile on my lips.
> (Ohhh yes and a GPS in case I got lost - smiles).
> Honestly, it is some of the most beautiful landscape I have ever been walking.
> More pictures to be seen here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close to evening I found a old left farm, where only animals lived now.
> Two beautiful trees there, were the perfect place for the night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So up came the hammock, a fire te get me warm since it were a cold night and then cooking some food and coffee on the Jetboil. Some good tobacco in the pipe and chocolate to go with the coffee, while watching the sun go down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was woken by the sun next morning, it was so beautiful, it almost took my breath away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But did manage a wee more sleep before packing up and moving on.
> What a hike, that will stay in my heart for as long as I live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back at Jamies house, I tried a wee band saw project.
> Had seen these African plates in Jamies house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backside rough and simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh yes and a few days later, I lived a dream I had, at the old abandoned factory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here on a wee drawing I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the little drawing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put up my hammock inside and slept there for the night, it was a cosy creepy feeling, lots of sounds from animals and the building, scary in a good way, when birds flew in through the window, when it was completely dark and the wings were flapping around the hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found time to convert some scraps into book page holders, just for the fun of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and we had plenty of Jamies wonderful bread.
> He got this new passion now, to bake these fantastic sour dough breads and trust me, it was a bread paradise, always curious what he had fresh baked.
> Now he will be my bread Guru also!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll end the blog here…
> Since I did had the chance to make them all laugh, as I had bought a Scottish kilt and shirt, felt I had to make up for last time, when I wore those UK undies… In fact I liked wearing a dress, wonderful to get some fresh air… ;-D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notes and thoughts from my travel book, I always do these impressions on my travels, when you have been drawing something, it stays in your mind forever. Press here for better resolution.
> (So perhaps I did listen after all).
> 
> I tried this time to make it short this time, I have tons of pictures and memories, many of Jamies wonderful friends also, Shirley, the dogs and much more, but this is what you get.
> 
> Jamie and Shirley, thank you again, thank you for making me feel family and be a part of your lives.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Thanks Mads


----------



## DavePolaschek

mafe said:


> *Another trip to Scotland, brothers with different mothers*
> 
> *Another trip to Scotland*
> Brothers with different mothers.
> 
> Hi LJ's, just realized I never shared my last travel to Scotland, with you all.
> As some of you know, Jamie and I are brothers with different mothers (and fathers), so yes to visit Jamie, his wife Shirley and all the wonderful people and friends, that lives in or visit the house, is me coming home - thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was so wonderful, to come back to Jamies wonderful house in Scotland - home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always a pleasure to get into the workshop, the smell of wood and the spirit of Jamie.
> (As always, spend half a day, dealing with getting some floor space… ha ha).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes, here he is, the wonderful old son of a … angel?
> Missed my dear brother, so good to see you and so good to be a part of the house for a while.
> Here Jamie and I were working on a wee flooring for the prayer room, since they had a workshop coming up.
> In fact this time the house were full of new faces, as always wonderful people, people who were real and meet others with an open heart, Jamie and Shirley have that effect on all of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the workbench from last had been swallowed, from tools, dirt, electronics and much more, I decided to clean a bench in the other end of the shop for my stay.
> On the table you can see I started working on some new meditation stools, one for me and one for my sister, she now live in London.
> Also when I came, a pack from E-bay had arrived, I had ordered a fine old hand saw, but what was much more interesting, is the wee dovetail saw on top, this one Jamie came into the shop and gave me. Another one of Jamies family tools, it has been his fathers - I don't think I have to say I was proud and touched - Jamie you spoil me and trust me, I appreciate it more than you can imagine.
> (I will make another post about the saws later).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the rough shape of the new meditation stools.
> (I will make another post about these later).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie and I had spoken before I came, about my lack of skills on the lathe and my relatively small know how on the chucks. I would love to get some tips and tricks on bowl turning.
> So I was lucky he found time and energy, to give me a wee class and show me how he do things.
> Started at the small lathe, with a dried piece of wood, where I could use the different jaws and holds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First roughing out the outside, held by a wood screw chuck and making the base, that can be held in the jaws after.
> (You can see Jamies in the back).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside shape finished up and the polished.
> Notice the wonderful spalting in the wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to hollow out, the small bowl were turned and now held by the dovetail jaws.
> First step was to drill out the center and find out app. where the bottom of will be.
> The rest is to hollow out and follow Jamies instructions.
> (Not that I always listen, even I try hard). ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is, I have to say I was quite pleased - even made it a small lid, so it could be in family with a Japanese inspired bowl, I made a long time ago in Copenhagen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful wood, I really enjoy the rings and were impressed with the friction polish Jamie had me use, this will be on my shelf from now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next step is a bigger bowl.
> On the left you can see the one Jamie did as example and the wonderful pre dried wood he offered me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is, dear Jamie, chips flying, while I'm trying to notice every little movement and make notes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My notes to all the learning. Press here for better resolution.
> (So perhaps I did listen after all).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also his homemade remounting jaws - they are really cool!
> I used these later for my base, when it were to be finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back on the lathe, roughing out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same as last one, just went with the flow and enjoyed my time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the base finished up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the bowl and its wonderful texture and color.
> Yes I was a happy monkey, this was my first bigger bowl. It now stands on the table in my kitchen, where I enjoy it every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a few training turnings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and a classic Scottish thistle, porridge spurtle.
> A copy of one, Jamie made for my sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few of my notes and thoughts, from my sketchbook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to get outside.
> This is the nature close to Jamie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I packed a back pack and set of by foot, following a local river.
> No plans, just food for a day or two and a smile on my lips.
> (Ohhh yes and a GPS in case I got lost - smiles).
> Honestly, it is some of the most beautiful landscape I have ever been walking.
> More pictures to be seen here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close to evening I found a old left farm, where only animals lived now.
> Two beautiful trees there, were the perfect place for the night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So up came the hammock, a fire te get me warm since it were a cold night and then cooking some food and coffee on the Jetboil. Some good tobacco in the pipe and chocolate to go with the coffee, while watching the sun go down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was woken by the sun next morning, it was so beautiful, it almost took my breath away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But did manage a wee more sleep before packing up and moving on.
> What a hike, that will stay in my heart for as long as I live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back at Jamies house, I tried a wee band saw project.
> Had seen these African plates in Jamies house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backside rough and simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh yes and a few days later, I lived a dream I had, at the old abandoned factory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here on a wee drawing I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the little drawing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put up my hammock inside and slept there for the night, it was a cosy creepy feeling, lots of sounds from animals and the building, scary in a good way, when birds flew in through the window, when it was completely dark and the wings were flapping around the hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found time to convert some scraps into book page holders, just for the fun of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and we had plenty of Jamies wonderful bread.
> He got this new passion now, to bake these fantastic sour dough breads and trust me, it was a bread paradise, always curious what he had fresh baked.
> Now he will be my bread Guru also!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll end the blog here…
> Since I did had the chance to make them all laugh, as I had bought a Scottish kilt and shirt, felt I had to make up for last time, when I wore those UK undies… In fact I liked wearing a dress, wonderful to get some fresh air… ;-D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notes and thoughts from my travel book, I always do these impressions on my travels, when you have been drawing something, it stays in your mind forever. Press here for better resolution.
> (So perhaps I did listen after all).
> 
> I tried this time to make it short this time, I have tons of pictures and memories, many of Jamies wonderful friends also, Shirley, the dogs and much more, but this is what you get.
> 
> Jamie and Shirley, thank you again, thank you for making me feel family and be a part of your lives.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Sounds like a trip that was good for your soul.


----------



## alba

mafe said:


> *Another trip to Scotland, brothers with different mothers*
> 
> *Another trip to Scotland*
> Brothers with different mothers.
> 
> Hi LJ's, just realized I never shared my last travel to Scotland, with you all.
> As some of you know, Jamie and I are brothers with different mothers (and fathers), so yes to visit Jamie, his wife Shirley and all the wonderful people and friends, that lives in or visit the house, is me coming home - thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was so wonderful, to come back to Jamies wonderful house in Scotland - home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always a pleasure to get into the workshop, the smell of wood and the spirit of Jamie.
> (As always, spend half a day, dealing with getting some floor space… ha ha).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes, here he is, the wonderful old son of a … angel?
> Missed my dear brother, so good to see you and so good to be a part of the house for a while.
> Here Jamie and I were working on a wee flooring for the prayer room, since they had a workshop coming up.
> In fact this time the house were full of new faces, as always wonderful people, people who were real and meet others with an open heart, Jamie and Shirley have that effect on all of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the workbench from last had been swallowed, from tools, dirt, electronics and much more, I decided to clean a bench in the other end of the shop for my stay.
> On the table you can see I started working on some new meditation stools, one for me and one for my sister, she now live in London.
> Also when I came, a pack from E-bay had arrived, I had ordered a fine old hand saw, but what was much more interesting, is the wee dovetail saw on top, this one Jamie came into the shop and gave me. Another one of Jamies family tools, it has been his fathers - I don't think I have to say I was proud and touched - Jamie you spoil me and trust me, I appreciate it more than you can imagine.
> (I will make another post about the saws later).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the rough shape of the new meditation stools.
> (I will make another post about these later).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie and I had spoken before I came, about my lack of skills on the lathe and my relatively small know how on the chucks. I would love to get some tips and tricks on bowl turning.
> So I was lucky he found time and energy, to give me a wee class and show me how he do things.
> Started at the small lathe, with a dried piece of wood, where I could use the different jaws and holds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First roughing out the outside, held by a wood screw chuck and making the base, that can be held in the jaws after.
> (You can see Jamies in the back).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside shape finished up and the polished.
> Notice the wonderful spalting in the wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to hollow out, the small bowl were turned and now held by the dovetail jaws.
> First step was to drill out the center and find out app. where the bottom of will be.
> The rest is to hollow out and follow Jamies instructions.
> (Not that I always listen, even I try hard). ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is, I have to say I was quite pleased - even made it a small lid, so it could be in family with a Japanese inspired bowl, I made a long time ago in Copenhagen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful wood, I really enjoy the rings and were impressed with the friction polish Jamie had me use, this will be on my shelf from now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next step is a bigger bowl.
> On the left you can see the one Jamie did as example and the wonderful pre dried wood he offered me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is, dear Jamie, chips flying, while I'm trying to notice every little movement and make notes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My notes to all the learning. Press here for better resolution.
> (So perhaps I did listen after all).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also his homemade remounting jaws - they are really cool!
> I used these later for my base, when it were to be finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back on the lathe, roughing out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same as last one, just went with the flow and enjoyed my time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the base finished up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the bowl and its wonderful texture and color.
> Yes I was a happy monkey, this was my first bigger bowl. It now stands on the table in my kitchen, where I enjoy it every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a few training turnings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and a classic Scottish thistle, porridge spurtle.
> A copy of one, Jamie made for my sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few of my notes and thoughts, from my sketchbook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to get outside.
> This is the nature close to Jamie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I packed a back pack and set of by foot, following a local river.
> No plans, just food for a day or two and a smile on my lips.
> (Ohhh yes and a GPS in case I got lost - smiles).
> Honestly, it is some of the most beautiful landscape I have ever been walking.
> More pictures to be seen here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close to evening I found a old left farm, where only animals lived now.
> Two beautiful trees there, were the perfect place for the night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So up came the hammock, a fire te get me warm since it were a cold night and then cooking some food and coffee on the Jetboil. Some good tobacco in the pipe and chocolate to go with the coffee, while watching the sun go down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was woken by the sun next morning, it was so beautiful, it almost took my breath away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But did manage a wee more sleep before packing up and moving on.
> What a hike, that will stay in my heart for as long as I live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back at Jamies house, I tried a wee band saw project.
> Had seen these African plates in Jamies house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backside rough and simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh yes and a few days later, I lived a dream I had, at the old abandoned factory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here on a wee drawing I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the little drawing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put up my hammock inside and slept there for the night, it was a cosy creepy feeling, lots of sounds from animals and the building, scary in a good way, when birds flew in through the window, when it was completely dark and the wings were flapping around the hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found time to convert some scraps into book page holders, just for the fun of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and we had plenty of Jamies wonderful bread.
> He got this new passion now, to bake these fantastic sour dough breads and trust me, it was a bread paradise, always curious what he had fresh baked.
> Now he will be my bread Guru also!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll end the blog here…
> Since I did had the chance to make them all laugh, as I had bought a Scottish kilt and shirt, felt I had to make up for last time, when I wore those UK undies… In fact I liked wearing a dress, wonderful to get some fresh air… ;-D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notes and thoughts from my travel book, I always do these impressions on my travels, when you have been drawing something, it stays in your mind forever. Press here for better resolution.
> (So perhaps I did listen after all).
> 
> I tried this time to make it short this time, I have tons of pictures and memories, many of Jamies wonderful friends also, Shirley, the dogs and much more, but this is what you get.
> 
> Jamie and Shirley, thank you again, thank you for making me feel family and be a part of your lives.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


It was a wonderful visit, I think it was a busy house also. Seems like an age since. I sit smiling now such warm memories. So much has happened since, Ive built twelve new beds for the rooms.


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Another trip to Scotland, brothers with different mothers*
> 
> *Another trip to Scotland*
> Brothers with different mothers.
> 
> Hi LJ's, just realized I never shared my last travel to Scotland, with you all.
> As some of you know, Jamie and I are brothers with different mothers (and fathers), so yes to visit Jamie, his wife Shirley and all the wonderful people and friends, that lives in or visit the house, is me coming home - thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was so wonderful, to come back to Jamies wonderful house in Scotland - home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always a pleasure to get into the workshop, the smell of wood and the spirit of Jamie.
> (As always, spend half a day, dealing with getting some floor space… ha ha).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes, here he is, the wonderful old son of a … angel?
> Missed my dear brother, so good to see you and so good to be a part of the house for a while.
> Here Jamie and I were working on a wee flooring for the prayer room, since they had a workshop coming up.
> In fact this time the house were full of new faces, as always wonderful people, people who were real and meet others with an open heart, Jamie and Shirley have that effect on all of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the workbench from last had been swallowed, from tools, dirt, electronics and much more, I decided to clean a bench in the other end of the shop for my stay.
> On the table you can see I started working on some new meditation stools, one for me and one for my sister, she now live in London.
> Also when I came, a pack from E-bay had arrived, I had ordered a fine old hand saw, but what was much more interesting, is the wee dovetail saw on top, this one Jamie came into the shop and gave me. Another one of Jamies family tools, it has been his fathers - I don't think I have to say I was proud and touched - Jamie you spoil me and trust me, I appreciate it more than you can imagine.
> (I will make another post about the saws later).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the rough shape of the new meditation stools.
> (I will make another post about these later).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie and I had spoken before I came, about my lack of skills on the lathe and my relatively small know how on the chucks. I would love to get some tips and tricks on bowl turning.
> So I was lucky he found time and energy, to give me a wee class and show me how he do things.
> Started at the small lathe, with a dried piece of wood, where I could use the different jaws and holds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First roughing out the outside, held by a wood screw chuck and making the base, that can be held in the jaws after.
> (You can see Jamies in the back).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside shape finished up and the polished.
> Notice the wonderful spalting in the wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to hollow out, the small bowl were turned and now held by the dovetail jaws.
> First step was to drill out the center and find out app. where the bottom of will be.
> The rest is to hollow out and follow Jamies instructions.
> (Not that I always listen, even I try hard). ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is, I have to say I was quite pleased - even made it a small lid, so it could be in family with a Japanese inspired bowl, I made a long time ago in Copenhagen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful wood, I really enjoy the rings and were impressed with the friction polish Jamie had me use, this will be on my shelf from now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next step is a bigger bowl.
> On the left you can see the one Jamie did as example and the wonderful pre dried wood he offered me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is, dear Jamie, chips flying, while I'm trying to notice every little movement and make notes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My notes to all the learning. Press here for better resolution.
> (So perhaps I did listen after all).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also his homemade remounting jaws - they are really cool!
> I used these later for my base, when it were to be finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back on the lathe, roughing out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same as last one, just went with the flow and enjoyed my time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the base finished up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the bowl and its wonderful texture and color.
> Yes I was a happy monkey, this was my first bigger bowl. It now stands on the table in my kitchen, where I enjoy it every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a few training turnings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and a classic Scottish thistle, porridge spurtle.
> A copy of one, Jamie made for my sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few of my notes and thoughts, from my sketchbook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to get outside.
> This is the nature close to Jamie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I packed a back pack and set of by foot, following a local river.
> No plans, just food for a day or two and a smile on my lips.
> (Ohhh yes and a GPS in case I got lost - smiles).
> Honestly, it is some of the most beautiful landscape I have ever been walking.
> More pictures to be seen here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close to evening I found a old left farm, where only animals lived now.
> Two beautiful trees there, were the perfect place for the night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So up came the hammock, a fire te get me warm since it were a cold night and then cooking some food and coffee on the Jetboil. Some good tobacco in the pipe and chocolate to go with the coffee, while watching the sun go down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was woken by the sun next morning, it was so beautiful, it almost took my breath away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But did manage a wee more sleep before packing up and moving on.
> What a hike, that will stay in my heart for as long as I live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back at Jamies house, I tried a wee band saw project.
> Had seen these African plates in Jamies house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backside rough and simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh yes and a few days later, I lived a dream I had, at the old abandoned factory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here on a wee drawing I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the little drawing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put up my hammock inside and slept there for the night, it was a cosy creepy feeling, lots of sounds from animals and the building, scary in a good way, when birds flew in through the window, when it was completely dark and the wings were flapping around the hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found time to convert some scraps into book page holders, just for the fun of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and we had plenty of Jamies wonderful bread.
> He got this new passion now, to bake these fantastic sour dough breads and trust me, it was a bread paradise, always curious what he had fresh baked.
> Now he will be my bread Guru also!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll end the blog here…
> Since I did had the chance to make them all laugh, as I had bought a Scottish kilt and shirt, felt I had to make up for last time, when I wore those UK undies… In fact I liked wearing a dress, wonderful to get some fresh air… ;-D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notes and thoughts from my travel book, I always do these impressions on my travels, when you have been drawing something, it stays in your mind forever. Press here for better resolution.
> (So perhaps I did listen after all).
> 
> I tried this time to make it short this time, I have tons of pictures and memories, many of Jamies wonderful friends also, Shirley, the dogs and much more, but this is what you get.
> 
> Jamie and Shirley, thank you again, thank you for making me feel family and be a part of your lives.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Hi hi,
Jamie, dear Jamie, Thank you for having me, miss you all. Yes time got wings, here it also fly away these days. My heart is so full of memories and they keep me warm in the cold windy winter this year. Wooooou 12 beds… as long as I can sleep in MY room! Ha ha ha.
Dave, yes that sure was soul trippin…
Iceman, smiles. ;-)
James E, I was thinking the same and my hammock do look like a big bat, so perhaps they thought father was home. If the factory is for sale… for the right price I'm sure. Write Jamie if you are interested, he might know the owner.
Andre, what old shop? Yes Jamies shop is wonderful, but neat… Naaaaaa. Wellllll at times yes. :-D
Lew, love is to be shared, somehow I think that's what life is all about. <3>t go there all the time… I think when the weather smiles again I will go. My sister lives in London now, so a combined tour in early summer… Hmmmm I have to look at tickets soon. ;-)
Mike, thank you for those kind words. I do love to draw and see if I can catch little moments of this life, once you draw or paint a moment, it stays in you. To do it, is also a way of giving the moment value. Sometimes I fall into despair, this new life I was forced into can at times be a challenge, but at the same time I feel so blessed. I can paint my own life, A clever doctor told me once, to see the days of pain like my work, this helped and I repeat his words in my head on tough days, On the good days I just remember to smile even more. Yes I am a lucky man. Thank you. 
Best thoughts an a warm smile,
Mads


----------



## TraditionallySpeakin

mafe said:


> *Another trip to Scotland, brothers with different mothers*
> 
> *Another trip to Scotland*
> Brothers with different mothers.
> 
> Hi LJ's, just realized I never shared my last travel to Scotland, with you all.
> As some of you know, Jamie and I are brothers with different mothers (and fathers), so yes to visit Jamie, his wife Shirley and all the wonderful people and friends, that lives in or visit the house, is me coming home - thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was so wonderful, to come back to Jamies wonderful house in Scotland - home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always a pleasure to get into the workshop, the smell of wood and the spirit of Jamie.
> (As always, spend half a day, dealing with getting some floor space… ha ha).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes, here he is, the wonderful old son of a … angel?
> Missed my dear brother, so good to see you and so good to be a part of the house for a while.
> Here Jamie and I were working on a wee flooring for the prayer room, since they had a workshop coming up.
> In fact this time the house were full of new faces, as always wonderful people, people who were real and meet others with an open heart, Jamie and Shirley have that effect on all of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the workbench from last had been swallowed, from tools, dirt, electronics and much more, I decided to clean a bench in the other end of the shop for my stay.
> On the table you can see I started working on some new meditation stools, one for me and one for my sister, she now live in London.
> Also when I came, a pack from E-bay had arrived, I had ordered a fine old hand saw, but what was much more interesting, is the wee dovetail saw on top, this one Jamie came into the shop and gave me. Another one of Jamies family tools, it has been his fathers - I don't think I have to say I was proud and touched - Jamie you spoil me and trust me, I appreciate it more than you can imagine.
> (I will make another post about the saws later).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the rough shape of the new meditation stools.
> (I will make another post about these later).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie and I had spoken before I came, about my lack of skills on the lathe and my relatively small know how on the chucks. I would love to get some tips and tricks on bowl turning.
> So I was lucky he found time and energy, to give me a wee class and show me how he do things.
> Started at the small lathe, with a dried piece of wood, where I could use the different jaws and holds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First roughing out the outside, held by a wood screw chuck and making the base, that can be held in the jaws after.
> (You can see Jamies in the back).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside shape finished up and the polished.
> Notice the wonderful spalting in the wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to hollow out, the small bowl were turned and now held by the dovetail jaws.
> First step was to drill out the center and find out app. where the bottom of will be.
> The rest is to hollow out and follow Jamies instructions.
> (Not that I always listen, even I try hard). ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is, I have to say I was quite pleased - even made it a small lid, so it could be in family with a Japanese inspired bowl, I made a long time ago in Copenhagen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful wood, I really enjoy the rings and were impressed with the friction polish Jamie had me use, this will be on my shelf from now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next step is a bigger bowl.
> On the left you can see the one Jamie did as example and the wonderful pre dried wood he offered me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is, dear Jamie, chips flying, while I'm trying to notice every little movement and make notes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My notes to all the learning. Press here for better resolution.
> (So perhaps I did listen after all).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also his homemade remounting jaws - they are really cool!
> I used these later for my base, when it were to be finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back on the lathe, roughing out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same as last one, just went with the flow and enjoyed my time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the base finished up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the bowl and its wonderful texture and color.
> Yes I was a happy monkey, this was my first bigger bowl. It now stands on the table in my kitchen, where I enjoy it every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a few training turnings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and a classic Scottish thistle, porridge spurtle.
> A copy of one, Jamie made for my sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few of my notes and thoughts, from my sketchbook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to get outside.
> This is the nature close to Jamie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I packed a back pack and set of by foot, following a local river.
> No plans, just food for a day or two and a smile on my lips.
> (Ohhh yes and a GPS in case I got lost - smiles).
> Honestly, it is some of the most beautiful landscape I have ever been walking.
> More pictures to be seen here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close to evening I found a old left farm, where only animals lived now.
> Two beautiful trees there, were the perfect place for the night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So up came the hammock, a fire te get me warm since it were a cold night and then cooking some food and coffee on the Jetboil. Some good tobacco in the pipe and chocolate to go with the coffee, while watching the sun go down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was woken by the sun next morning, it was so beautiful, it almost took my breath away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But did manage a wee more sleep before packing up and moving on.
> What a hike, that will stay in my heart for as long as I live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back at Jamies house, I tried a wee band saw project.
> Had seen these African plates in Jamies house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backside rough and simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh yes and a few days later, I lived a dream I had, at the old abandoned factory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here on a wee drawing I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the little drawing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put up my hammock inside and slept there for the night, it was a cosy creepy feeling, lots of sounds from animals and the building, scary in a good way, when birds flew in through the window, when it was completely dark and the wings were flapping around the hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found time to convert some scraps into book page holders, just for the fun of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and we had plenty of Jamies wonderful bread.
> He got this new passion now, to bake these fantastic sour dough breads and trust me, it was a bread paradise, always curious what he had fresh baked.
> Now he will be my bread Guru also!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll end the blog here…
> Since I did had the chance to make them all laugh, as I had bought a Scottish kilt and shirt, felt I had to make up for last time, when I wore those UK undies… In fact I liked wearing a dress, wonderful to get some fresh air… ;-D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notes and thoughts from my travel book, I always do these impressions on my travels, when you have been drawing something, it stays in your mind forever. Press here for better resolution.
> (So perhaps I did listen after all).
> 
> I tried this time to make it short this time, I have tons of pictures and memories, many of Jamies wonderful friends also, Shirley, the dogs and much more, but this is what you get.
> 
> Jamie and Shirley, thank you again, thank you for making me feel family and be a part of your lives.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


I loved everything about this post. Your travel journal was amazing! I don't know if you've ever seen this guys blog but he does the most amazing travel journals.

http://josenaranja.blogspot.com/


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Another trip to Scotland, brothers with different mothers*
> 
> *Another trip to Scotland*
> Brothers with different mothers.
> 
> Hi LJ's, just realized I never shared my last travel to Scotland, with you all.
> As some of you know, Jamie and I are brothers with different mothers (and fathers), so yes to visit Jamie, his wife Shirley and all the wonderful people and friends, that lives in or visit the house, is me coming home - thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was so wonderful, to come back to Jamies wonderful house in Scotland - home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always a pleasure to get into the workshop, the smell of wood and the spirit of Jamie.
> (As always, spend half a day, dealing with getting some floor space… ha ha).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes, here he is, the wonderful old son of a … angel?
> Missed my dear brother, so good to see you and so good to be a part of the house for a while.
> Here Jamie and I were working on a wee flooring for the prayer room, since they had a workshop coming up.
> In fact this time the house were full of new faces, as always wonderful people, people who were real and meet others with an open heart, Jamie and Shirley have that effect on all of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the workbench from last had been swallowed, from tools, dirt, electronics and much more, I decided to clean a bench in the other end of the shop for my stay.
> On the table you can see I started working on some new meditation stools, one for me and one for my sister, she now live in London.
> Also when I came, a pack from E-bay had arrived, I had ordered a fine old hand saw, but what was much more interesting, is the wee dovetail saw on top, this one Jamie came into the shop and gave me. Another one of Jamies family tools, it has been his fathers - I don't think I have to say I was proud and touched - Jamie you spoil me and trust me, I appreciate it more than you can imagine.
> (I will make another post about the saws later).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the rough shape of the new meditation stools.
> (I will make another post about these later).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie and I had spoken before I came, about my lack of skills on the lathe and my relatively small know how on the chucks. I would love to get some tips and tricks on bowl turning.
> So I was lucky he found time and energy, to give me a wee class and show me how he do things.
> Started at the small lathe, with a dried piece of wood, where I could use the different jaws and holds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First roughing out the outside, held by a wood screw chuck and making the base, that can be held in the jaws after.
> (You can see Jamies in the back).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside shape finished up and the polished.
> Notice the wonderful spalting in the wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to hollow out, the small bowl were turned and now held by the dovetail jaws.
> First step was to drill out the center and find out app. where the bottom of will be.
> The rest is to hollow out and follow Jamies instructions.
> (Not that I always listen, even I try hard). ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is, I have to say I was quite pleased - even made it a small lid, so it could be in family with a Japanese inspired bowl, I made a long time ago in Copenhagen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful wood, I really enjoy the rings and were impressed with the friction polish Jamie had me use, this will be on my shelf from now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next step is a bigger bowl.
> On the left you can see the one Jamie did as example and the wonderful pre dried wood he offered me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is, dear Jamie, chips flying, while I'm trying to notice every little movement and make notes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My notes to all the learning. Press here for better resolution.
> (So perhaps I did listen after all).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also his homemade remounting jaws - they are really cool!
> I used these later for my base, when it were to be finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back on the lathe, roughing out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same as last one, just went with the flow and enjoyed my time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the base finished up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the bowl and its wonderful texture and color.
> Yes I was a happy monkey, this was my first bigger bowl. It now stands on the table in my kitchen, where I enjoy it every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a few training turnings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes and a classic Scottish thistle, porridge spurtle.
> A copy of one, Jamie made for my sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few of my notes and thoughts, from my sketchbook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to get outside.
> This is the nature close to Jamie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I packed a back pack and set of by foot, following a local river.
> No plans, just food for a day or two and a smile on my lips.
> (Ohhh yes and a GPS in case I got lost - smiles).
> Honestly, it is some of the most beautiful landscape I have ever been walking.
> More pictures to be seen here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close to evening I found a old left farm, where only animals lived now.
> Two beautiful trees there, were the perfect place for the night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So up came the hammock, a fire te get me warm since it were a cold night and then cooking some food and coffee on the Jetboil. Some good tobacco in the pipe and chocolate to go with the coffee, while watching the sun go down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was woken by the sun next morning, it was so beautiful, it almost took my breath away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But did manage a wee more sleep before packing up and moving on.
> What a hike, that will stay in my heart for as long as I live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back at Jamies house, I tried a wee band saw project.
> Had seen these African plates in Jamies house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backside rough and simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh yes and a few days later, I lived a dream I had, at the old abandoned factory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here on a wee drawing I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the little drawing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put up my hammock inside and slept there for the night, it was a cosy creepy feeling, lots of sounds from animals and the building, scary in a good way, when birds flew in through the window, when it was completely dark and the wings were flapping around the hammock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found time to convert some scraps into book page holders, just for the fun of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and we had plenty of Jamies wonderful bread.
> He got this new passion now, to bake these fantastic sour dough breads and trust me, it was a bread paradise, always curious what he had fresh baked.
> Now he will be my bread Guru also!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll end the blog here…
> Since I did had the chance to make them all laugh, as I had bought a Scottish kilt and shirt, felt I had to make up for last time, when I wore those UK undies… In fact I liked wearing a dress, wonderful to get some fresh air… ;-D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notes and thoughts from my travel book, I always do these impressions on my travels, when you have been drawing something, it stays in your mind forever. Press here for better resolution.
> (So perhaps I did listen after all).
> 
> I tried this time to make it short this time, I have tons of pictures and memories, many of Jamies wonderful friends also, Shirley, the dogs and much more, but this is what you get.
> 
> Jamie and Shirley, thank you again, thank you for making me feel family and be a part of your lives.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Hi TraditionallySpeakin,
Thank you.  These little books becomes a part of once life, after years of writing them.
No I did not know him but :-O wooouuuu!
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe

*A gift becomes a gift... Thanks Madts.*

*A gift becomes a gift…*
Thanks Madts.

Hi LJ's, I will like to share a wee story with you. A Danish - American story you might say…

A few years back, our LJ buddy Madts' father sadly passed away of old age, so Madts had to go to Denmark to meet up with his family and sorting out his fathers things.
He was so kind, to think of me and gave me some of his fathers smoking stuff, a bunch of pipes (I smoke some of them) and tobacco. We had a good time in my workshop, I have had the luck to have Madts visit me from America before, so we meet again as friends.

After a while, I wanted to make something for Madts to remind him of his father and to show my gratitude.
So I came up with the idea of repurposing one of the pipes, that were too worn out to be smoked properly.









It became this little, fire set - a small knife with pipe handle and a fire steel, with stem handle.
My thought was that it could keep the fire burning or make the spark once in a while, to refresh Thomas fathers memory.









Since I know how smell can turn on memories, I put some of his fathers tobacco in the head and closed it up, so it can be opened on occations.









In the repurpose spirit, I used a wonderful Swan pocket knife blade for it.
German Solingen steel.
Here the new shape is cut out of the old blade.









Tht's it, new blade emerged.
Another Danish story of a swan.









Parts for the new life project.









Fitting and glue up.

Post from an earlier Madts visit: https://www.lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/114833
Other stuff I made from some of the pipes: https://www.lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/101402

Thank you for your thoughts Thomas and thank you for the visits, hope to see you again, in real life.
Have you smelled the tobacco lately?
I was thinkin of you this week, when I was smoking one of the pipes and realized, I never put up these pictures.

*Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
Mads


----------



## Jim Jakosh

mafe said:


> *A gift becomes a gift... Thanks Madts.*
> 
> *A gift becomes a gift…*
> Thanks Madts.
> 
> Hi LJ's, I will like to share a wee story with you. A Danish - American story you might say…
> 
> A few years back, our LJ buddy Madts' father sadly passed away of old age, so Madts had to go to Denmark to meet up with his family and sorting out his fathers things.
> He was so kind, to think of me and gave me some of his fathers smoking stuff, a bunch of pipes (I smoke some of them) and tobacco. We had a good time in my workshop, I have had the luck to have Madts visit me from America before, so we meet again as friends.
> 
> After a while, I wanted to make something for Madts to remind him of his father and to show my gratitude.
> So I came up with the idea of repurposing one of the pipes, that were too worn out to be smoked properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It became this little, fire set - a small knife with pipe handle and a fire steel, with stem handle.
> My thought was that it could keep the fire burning or make the spark once in a while, to refresh Thomas fathers memory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I know how smell can turn on memories, I put some of his fathers tobacco in the head and closed it up, so it can be opened on occations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the repurpose spirit, I used a wonderful Swan pocket knife blade for it.
> German Solingen steel.
> Here the new shape is cut out of the old blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tht's it, new blade emerged.
> Another Danish story of a swan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parts for the new life project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fitting and glue up.
> 
> Post from an earlier Madts visit: https://www.lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/114833
> Other stuff I made from some of the pipes: https://www.lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/101402
> 
> Thank you for your thoughts Thomas and thank you for the visits, hope to see you again, in real life.
> Have you smelled the tobacco lately?
> I was thinkin of you this week, when I was smoking one of the pipes and realized, I never put up these pictures.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


That is a cool, Mads! Nice gift!!

cheers, Jim


----------



## lew

mafe said:


> *A gift becomes a gift... Thanks Madts.*
> 
> *A gift becomes a gift…*
> Thanks Madts.
> 
> Hi LJ's, I will like to share a wee story with you. A Danish - American story you might say…
> 
> A few years back, our LJ buddy Madts' father sadly passed away of old age, so Madts had to go to Denmark to meet up with his family and sorting out his fathers things.
> He was so kind, to think of me and gave me some of his fathers smoking stuff, a bunch of pipes (I smoke some of them) and tobacco. We had a good time in my workshop, I have had the luck to have Madts visit me from America before, so we meet again as friends.
> 
> After a while, I wanted to make something for Madts to remind him of his father and to show my gratitude.
> So I came up with the idea of repurposing one of the pipes, that were too worn out to be smoked properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It became this little, fire set - a small knife with pipe handle and a fire steel, with stem handle.
> My thought was that it could keep the fire burning or make the spark once in a while, to refresh Thomas fathers memory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I know how smell can turn on memories, I put some of his fathers tobacco in the head and closed it up, so it can be opened on occations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the repurpose spirit, I used a wonderful Swan pocket knife blade for it.
> German Solingen steel.
> Here the new shape is cut out of the old blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tht's it, new blade emerged.
> Another Danish story of a swan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parts for the new life project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fitting and glue up.
> 
> Post from an earlier Madts visit: https://www.lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/114833
> Other stuff I made from some of the pipes: https://www.lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/101402
> 
> Thank you for your thoughts Thomas and thank you for the visits, hope to see you again, in real life.
> Have you smelled the tobacco lately?
> I was thinkin of you this week, when I was smoking one of the pipes and realized, I never put up these pictures.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


I'm certain he will cherish this gift forever.


----------



## JoeLyddon

mafe said:


> *A gift becomes a gift... Thanks Madts.*
> 
> *A gift becomes a gift…*
> Thanks Madts.
> 
> Hi LJ's, I will like to share a wee story with you. A Danish - American story you might say…
> 
> A few years back, our LJ buddy Madts' father sadly passed away of old age, so Madts had to go to Denmark to meet up with his family and sorting out his fathers things.
> He was so kind, to think of me and gave me some of his fathers smoking stuff, a bunch of pipes (I smoke some of them) and tobacco. We had a good time in my workshop, I have had the luck to have Madts visit me from America before, so we meet again as friends.
> 
> After a while, I wanted to make something for Madts to remind him of his father and to show my gratitude.
> So I came up with the idea of repurposing one of the pipes, that were too worn out to be smoked properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It became this little, fire set - a small knife with pipe handle and a fire steel, with stem handle.
> My thought was that it could keep the fire burning or make the spark once in a while, to refresh Thomas fathers memory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I know how smell can turn on memories, I put some of his fathers tobacco in the head and closed it up, so it can be opened on occations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the repurpose spirit, I used a wonderful Swan pocket knife blade for it.
> German Solingen steel.
> Here the new shape is cut out of the old blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tht's it, new blade emerged.
> Another Danish story of a swan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parts for the new life project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fitting and glue up.
> 
> Post from an earlier Madts visit: https://www.lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/114833
> Other stuff I made from some of the pipes: https://www.lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/101402
> 
> Thank you for your thoughts Thomas and thank you for the visits, hope to see you again, in real life.
> Have you smelled the tobacco lately?
> I was thinkin of you this week, when I was smoking one of the pipes and realized, I never put up these pictures.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


I'm sure he will Treasure this for the rest of his life…

Great Unique Design & JOB!


----------



## mafe

*Visit from wonderful friends - on their Europe tour*

*Visit from wonderful friends*
on their Europe tour

I never stop to be amazed, how many friendships that has come out of my almost ten years here on LJ.










Here a little story, that bring back smiles and makes me wonder, why I did not post these pictures, but this summer I were busy beeing in love, so that was perhaps why… At the end, it's just wonderful, because now I get the chance to live it again, smile from the wonderful memories and read Marcial's blog about his travel adventures, where I found photos I had not seen before, made me laugh, smile and miss the day. Also I enjoyed to see more from his Europe tour.










Here we are in Copenhagen, Denmark, in my little workshop, I had the luck, that Marcial was travelling with his beloved DW, so I got to meet them both. DW is nothing less than a wonderful, warm, loving person, but I think Marcial knows how lucky he is. Ohh yes and he also brought his other love, his M10, but we will get back to that - don't worry, there are no drama, even they say - three's a Crowd…
We spend some wonderful hours together, cold beers, cyceling, talking photo gear, talking about love and life, laughing and even ate a wonderful dinner from a local take away place, with a good wine Marcial and DW brought, thank you.









How can I not smile wathing this? Marcial took me for a ride down the street in my Christania bike. (Yes M10 was with him).
Marcial is not only a wonderful man, but also a man with sense of detail and dedication, ohhh yes and a master with his camera, or cameras, as these are one of his big passions and the M10 as you may have figured out by now, is a camera - NO not a camera, sorry, its a Leica! One of the stops on the Europe tour was the Leica museum in Germany, you got to love a man with that kind of dedication. Respect!
(Honestly I have to say, that camera was a pearl, a quality we don't see anymore, German quality when it's best).
On this blog post, you can see his picture from there: https://smortegav.blogspot.com/2018/









On these bloopers, it's clear to see how we got close.









And how much fun we had!

Thank you both for passing my little place in Copenhagen, it will stay with me as a sweet memory.
I agree with you, that it is an *evidence, that us humans tend to treasure experiences with other humans, over places and things we have seen and done.* Beautiful words my friend.

You should take a look at his blog, there are some wonderful pictures from Denmark and the visit at my workshop:
https://smortegav.blogspot.com/

*Photo talk:*
Btw. Marcial - I just updated my own street photo setup (the new word for all round 4:3 cameras), with a GX9 Panasonic house and a Panasonic Lumix G Vario 14-140mm lens, waiting for it to arrive next week, so I can get to know it, for my trip with Yeli to Rome at the end of this month. I look forward to see if the upgrade is a good choice or if I shall stick with my Canaon 700D and all the lenses I have for that one, for fine photograpy… But I would love to be able to cut down on the weight, since I tend to only bring the Canon when planning to take pictures, so it's most of the time in a drawer. I will however not part with my little GM1, as my always in the bag camera, as I love it more and more for the pocket size and quality ratio and I have bought a good range of lenses, gear and a underwater housing for it (it's fun to take under water photos, both people and nature). Yes, I know, I'm miles away from a M10 - laugh with the sweetest jealousy and joyful smile on my face, at your behalf.
I still use a good old Canon EOS 400D and 580 Speedlight, with a 18-55 lens at the workshop, for blog photos, since there are so much dust and I think it does fine, in color and fairly good on the close up too.
(Thought it would be just right, with a little camera talk at the end here).

A few images shot with the little GM1:
(No after treatment, fully automatic).
I like that the colors are so close to reality and honestly I take 98% of my pictures on automatic.









Hammock hang in Turkey.









Under the water (Turkey).









MaFe under the surface (Turkey).
Not that I'm a turkey, more a whale I guess…









Copenhagen Ny Carlsberg museum.

*Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
Mads


----------



## Jim Jakosh

mafe said:


> *Visit from wonderful friends - on their Europe tour*
> 
> *Visit from wonderful friends*
> on their Europe tour
> 
> I never stop to be amazed, how many friendships that has come out of my almost ten years here on LJ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here a little story, that bring back smiles and makes me wonder, why I did not post these pictures, but this summer I were busy beeing in love, so that was perhaps why… At the end, it's just wonderful, because now I get the chance to live it again, smile from the wonderful memories and read Marcial's blog about his travel adventures, where I found photos I had not seen before, made me laugh, smile and miss the day. Also I enjoyed to see more from his Europe tour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are in Copenhagen, Denmark, in my little workshop, I had the luck, that Marcial was travelling with his beloved DW, so I got to meet them both. DW is nothing less than a wonderful, warm, loving person, but I think Marcial knows how lucky he is. Ohh yes and he also brought his other love, his M10, but we will get back to that - don't worry, there are no drama, even they say - three's a Crowd…
> We spend some wonderful hours together, cold beers, cyceling, talking photo gear, talking about love and life, laughing and even ate a wonderful dinner from a local take away place, with a good wine Marcial and DW brought, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can I not smile wathing this? Marcial took me for a ride down the street in my Christania bike. (Yes M10 was with him).
> Marcial is not only a wonderful man, but also a man with sense of detail and dedication, ohhh yes and a master with his camera, or cameras, as these are one of his big passions and the M10 as you may have figured out by now, is a camera - NO not a camera, sorry, its a Leica! One of the stops on the Europe tour was the Leica museum in Germany, you got to love a man with that kind of dedication. Respect!
> (Honestly I have to say, that camera was a pearl, a quality we don't see anymore, German quality when it's best).
> On this blog post, you can see his picture from there: https://smortegav.blogspot.com/2018/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On these bloopers, it's clear to see how we got close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how much fun we had!
> 
> Thank you both for passing my little place in Copenhagen, it will stay with me as a sweet memory.
> I agree with you, that it is an *evidence, that us humans tend to treasure experiences with other humans, over places and things we have seen and done.* Beautiful words my friend.
> 
> You should take a look at his blog, there are some wonderful pictures from Denmark and the visit at my workshop:
> https://smortegav.blogspot.com/
> 
> *Photo talk:*
> Btw. Marcial - I just updated my own street photo setup (the new word for all round 4:3 cameras), with a GX9 Panasonic house and a Panasonic Lumix G Vario 14-140mm lens, waiting for it to arrive next week, so I can get to know it, for my trip with Yeli to Rome at the end of this month. I look forward to see if the upgrade is a good choice or if I shall stick with my Canaon 700D and all the lenses I have for that one, for fine photograpy… But I would love to be able to cut down on the weight, since I tend to only bring the Canon when planning to take pictures, so it's most of the time in a drawer. I will however not part with my little GM1, as my always in the bag camera, as I love it more and more for the pocket size and quality ratio and I have bought a good range of lenses, gear and a underwater housing for it (it's fun to take under water photos, both people and nature). Yes, I know, I'm miles away from a M10 - laugh with the sweetest jealousy and joyful smile on my face, at your behalf.
> I still use a good old Canon EOS 400D and 580 Speedlight, with a 18-55 lens at the workshop, for blog photos, since there are so much dust and I think it does fine, in color and fairly good on the close up too.
> (Thought it would be just right, with a little camera talk at the end here).
> 
> A few images shot with the little GM1:
> (No after treatment, fully automatic).
> I like that the colors are so close to reality and honestly I take 98% of my pictures on automatic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hammock hang in Turkey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under the water (Turkey).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe under the surface (Turkey).
> Not that I'm a turkey, more a whale I guess…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copenhagen Ny Carlsberg museum.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Great story and visit!!

Jim


----------



## lew

mafe said:


> *Visit from wonderful friends - on their Europe tour*
> 
> *Visit from wonderful friends*
> on their Europe tour
> 
> I never stop to be amazed, how many friendships that has come out of my almost ten years here on LJ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here a little story, that bring back smiles and makes me wonder, why I did not post these pictures, but this summer I were busy beeing in love, so that was perhaps why… At the end, it's just wonderful, because now I get the chance to live it again, smile from the wonderful memories and read Marcial's blog about his travel adventures, where I found photos I had not seen before, made me laugh, smile and miss the day. Also I enjoyed to see more from his Europe tour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are in Copenhagen, Denmark, in my little workshop, I had the luck, that Marcial was travelling with his beloved DW, so I got to meet them both. DW is nothing less than a wonderful, warm, loving person, but I think Marcial knows how lucky he is. Ohh yes and he also brought his other love, his M10, but we will get back to that - don't worry, there are no drama, even they say - three's a Crowd…
> We spend some wonderful hours together, cold beers, cyceling, talking photo gear, talking about love and life, laughing and even ate a wonderful dinner from a local take away place, with a good wine Marcial and DW brought, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can I not smile wathing this? Marcial took me for a ride down the street in my Christania bike. (Yes M10 was with him).
> Marcial is not only a wonderful man, but also a man with sense of detail and dedication, ohhh yes and a master with his camera, or cameras, as these are one of his big passions and the M10 as you may have figured out by now, is a camera - NO not a camera, sorry, its a Leica! One of the stops on the Europe tour was the Leica museum in Germany, you got to love a man with that kind of dedication. Respect!
> (Honestly I have to say, that camera was a pearl, a quality we don't see anymore, German quality when it's best).
> On this blog post, you can see his picture from there: https://smortegav.blogspot.com/2018/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On these bloopers, it's clear to see how we got close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how much fun we had!
> 
> Thank you both for passing my little place in Copenhagen, it will stay with me as a sweet memory.
> I agree with you, that it is an *evidence, that us humans tend to treasure experiences with other humans, over places and things we have seen and done.* Beautiful words my friend.
> 
> You should take a look at his blog, there are some wonderful pictures from Denmark and the visit at my workshop:
> https://smortegav.blogspot.com/
> 
> *Photo talk:*
> Btw. Marcial - I just updated my own street photo setup (the new word for all round 4:3 cameras), with a GX9 Panasonic house and a Panasonic Lumix G Vario 14-140mm lens, waiting for it to arrive next week, so I can get to know it, for my trip with Yeli to Rome at the end of this month. I look forward to see if the upgrade is a good choice or if I shall stick with my Canaon 700D and all the lenses I have for that one, for fine photograpy… But I would love to be able to cut down on the weight, since I tend to only bring the Canon when planning to take pictures, so it's most of the time in a drawer. I will however not part with my little GM1, as my always in the bag camera, as I love it more and more for the pocket size and quality ratio and I have bought a good range of lenses, gear and a underwater housing for it (it's fun to take under water photos, both people and nature). Yes, I know, I'm miles away from a M10 - laugh with the sweetest jealousy and joyful smile on my face, at your behalf.
> I still use a good old Canon EOS 400D and 580 Speedlight, with a 18-55 lens at the workshop, for blog photos, since there are so much dust and I think it does fine, in color and fairly good on the close up too.
> (Thought it would be just right, with a little camera talk at the end here).
> 
> A few images shot with the little GM1:
> (No after treatment, fully automatic).
> I like that the colors are so close to reality and honestly I take 98% of my pictures on automatic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hammock hang in Turkey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under the water (Turkey).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe under the surface (Turkey).
> Not that I'm a turkey, more a whale I guess…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copenhagen Ny Carlsberg museum.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Thank you, Mads, for allowing us to be part of your wonderful experiences.


----------



## CampD

mafe said:


> *Visit from wonderful friends - on their Europe tour*
> 
> *Visit from wonderful friends*
> on their Europe tour
> 
> I never stop to be amazed, how many friendships that has come out of my almost ten years here on LJ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here a little story, that bring back smiles and makes me wonder, why I did not post these pictures, but this summer I were busy beeing in love, so that was perhaps why… At the end, it's just wonderful, because now I get the chance to live it again, smile from the wonderful memories and read Marcial's blog about his travel adventures, where I found photos I had not seen before, made me laugh, smile and miss the day. Also I enjoyed to see more from his Europe tour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are in Copenhagen, Denmark, in my little workshop, I had the luck, that Marcial was travelling with his beloved DW, so I got to meet them both. DW is nothing less than a wonderful, warm, loving person, but I think Marcial knows how lucky he is. Ohh yes and he also brought his other love, his M10, but we will get back to that - don't worry, there are no drama, even they say - three's a Crowd…
> We spend some wonderful hours together, cold beers, cyceling, talking photo gear, talking about love and life, laughing and even ate a wonderful dinner from a local take away place, with a good wine Marcial and DW brought, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can I not smile wathing this? Marcial took me for a ride down the street in my Christania bike. (Yes M10 was with him).
> Marcial is not only a wonderful man, but also a man with sense of detail and dedication, ohhh yes and a master with his camera, or cameras, as these are one of his big passions and the M10 as you may have figured out by now, is a camera - NO not a camera, sorry, its a Leica! One of the stops on the Europe tour was the Leica museum in Germany, you got to love a man with that kind of dedication. Respect!
> (Honestly I have to say, that camera was a pearl, a quality we don't see anymore, German quality when it's best).
> On this blog post, you can see his picture from there: https://smortegav.blogspot.com/2018/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On these bloopers, it's clear to see how we got close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how much fun we had!
> 
> Thank you both for passing my little place in Copenhagen, it will stay with me as a sweet memory.
> I agree with you, that it is an *evidence, that us humans tend to treasure experiences with other humans, over places and things we have seen and done.* Beautiful words my friend.
> 
> You should take a look at his blog, there are some wonderful pictures from Denmark and the visit at my workshop:
> https://smortegav.blogspot.com/
> 
> *Photo talk:*
> Btw. Marcial - I just updated my own street photo setup (the new word for all round 4:3 cameras), with a GX9 Panasonic house and a Panasonic Lumix G Vario 14-140mm lens, waiting for it to arrive next week, so I can get to know it, for my trip with Yeli to Rome at the end of this month. I look forward to see if the upgrade is a good choice or if I shall stick with my Canaon 700D and all the lenses I have for that one, for fine photograpy… But I would love to be able to cut down on the weight, since I tend to only bring the Canon when planning to take pictures, so it's most of the time in a drawer. I will however not part with my little GM1, as my always in the bag camera, as I love it more and more for the pocket size and quality ratio and I have bought a good range of lenses, gear and a underwater housing for it (it's fun to take under water photos, both people and nature). Yes, I know, I'm miles away from a M10 - laugh with the sweetest jealousy and joyful smile on my face, at your behalf.
> I still use a good old Canon EOS 400D and 580 Speedlight, with a 18-55 lens at the workshop, for blog photos, since there are so much dust and I think it does fine, in color and fairly good on the close up too.
> (Thought it would be just right, with a little camera talk at the end here).
> 
> A few images shot with the little GM1:
> (No after treatment, fully automatic).
> I like that the colors are so close to reality and honestly I take 98% of my pictures on automatic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hammock hang in Turkey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under the water (Turkey).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe under the surface (Turkey).
> Not that I'm a turkey, more a whale I guess…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copenhagen Ny Carlsberg museum.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Great Story!


----------



## Schwieb

mafe said:


> *Visit from wonderful friends - on their Europe tour*
> 
> *Visit from wonderful friends*
> on their Europe tour
> 
> I never stop to be amazed, how many friendships that has come out of my almost ten years here on LJ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here a little story, that bring back smiles and makes me wonder, why I did not post these pictures, but this summer I were busy beeing in love, so that was perhaps why… At the end, it's just wonderful, because now I get the chance to live it again, smile from the wonderful memories and read Marcial's blog about his travel adventures, where I found photos I had not seen before, made me laugh, smile and miss the day. Also I enjoyed to see more from his Europe tour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are in Copenhagen, Denmark, in my little workshop, I had the luck, that Marcial was travelling with his beloved DW, so I got to meet them both. DW is nothing less than a wonderful, warm, loving person, but I think Marcial knows how lucky he is. Ohh yes and he also brought his other love, his M10, but we will get back to that - don't worry, there are no drama, even they say - three's a Crowd…
> We spend some wonderful hours together, cold beers, cyceling, talking photo gear, talking about love and life, laughing and even ate a wonderful dinner from a local take away place, with a good wine Marcial and DW brought, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can I not smile wathing this? Marcial took me for a ride down the street in my Christania bike. (Yes M10 was with him).
> Marcial is not only a wonderful man, but also a man with sense of detail and dedication, ohhh yes and a master with his camera, or cameras, as these are one of his big passions and the M10 as you may have figured out by now, is a camera - NO not a camera, sorry, its a Leica! One of the stops on the Europe tour was the Leica museum in Germany, you got to love a man with that kind of dedication. Respect!
> (Honestly I have to say, that camera was a pearl, a quality we don't see anymore, German quality when it's best).
> On this blog post, you can see his picture from there: https://smortegav.blogspot.com/2018/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On these bloopers, it's clear to see how we got close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how much fun we had!
> 
> Thank you both for passing my little place in Copenhagen, it will stay with me as a sweet memory.
> I agree with you, that it is an *evidence, that us humans tend to treasure experiences with other humans, over places and things we have seen and done.* Beautiful words my friend.
> 
> You should take a look at his blog, there are some wonderful pictures from Denmark and the visit at my workshop:
> https://smortegav.blogspot.com/
> 
> *Photo talk:*
> Btw. Marcial - I just updated my own street photo setup (the new word for all round 4:3 cameras), with a GX9 Panasonic house and a Panasonic Lumix G Vario 14-140mm lens, waiting for it to arrive next week, so I can get to know it, for my trip with Yeli to Rome at the end of this month. I look forward to see if the upgrade is a good choice or if I shall stick with my Canaon 700D and all the lenses I have for that one, for fine photograpy… But I would love to be able to cut down on the weight, since I tend to only bring the Canon when planning to take pictures, so it's most of the time in a drawer. I will however not part with my little GM1, as my always in the bag camera, as I love it more and more for the pocket size and quality ratio and I have bought a good range of lenses, gear and a underwater housing for it (it's fun to take under water photos, both people and nature). Yes, I know, I'm miles away from a M10 - laugh with the sweetest jealousy and joyful smile on my face, at your behalf.
> I still use a good old Canon EOS 400D and 580 Speedlight, with a 18-55 lens at the workshop, for blog photos, since there are so much dust and I think it does fine, in color and fairly good on the close up too.
> (Thought it would be just right, with a little camera talk at the end here).
> 
> A few images shot with the little GM1:
> (No after treatment, fully automatic).
> I like that the colors are so close to reality and honestly I take 98% of my pictures on automatic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hammock hang in Turkey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under the water (Turkey).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe under the surface (Turkey).
> Not that I'm a turkey, more a whale I guess…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copenhagen Ny Carlsberg museum.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


I think this is one of the small ways that the inernet has made the world even smaller. Finding people that you find interesting and make a connection with that would probable never happened otherwise. There are good people all around the world and most we will never get to know in even a small way. I appreciate that I have made a connection with you through our mutual interest in making things and being creative and appreciating things that are beautiful.


----------



## MLWilson

mafe said:


> *Visit from wonderful friends - on their Europe tour*
> 
> *Visit from wonderful friends*
> on their Europe tour
> 
> I never stop to be amazed, how many friendships that has come out of my almost ten years here on LJ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here a little story, that bring back smiles and makes me wonder, why I did not post these pictures, but this summer I were busy beeing in love, so that was perhaps why… At the end, it's just wonderful, because now I get the chance to live it again, smile from the wonderful memories and read Marcial's blog about his travel adventures, where I found photos I had not seen before, made me laugh, smile and miss the day. Also I enjoyed to see more from his Europe tour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are in Copenhagen, Denmark, in my little workshop, I had the luck, that Marcial was travelling with his beloved DW, so I got to meet them both. DW is nothing less than a wonderful, warm, loving person, but I think Marcial knows how lucky he is. Ohh yes and he also brought his other love, his M10, but we will get back to that - don't worry, there are no drama, even they say - three's a Crowd…
> We spend some wonderful hours together, cold beers, cyceling, talking photo gear, talking about love and life, laughing and even ate a wonderful dinner from a local take away place, with a good wine Marcial and DW brought, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can I not smile wathing this? Marcial took me for a ride down the street in my Christania bike. (Yes M10 was with him).
> Marcial is not only a wonderful man, but also a man with sense of detail and dedication, ohhh yes and a master with his camera, or cameras, as these are one of his big passions and the M10 as you may have figured out by now, is a camera - NO not a camera, sorry, its a Leica! One of the stops on the Europe tour was the Leica museum in Germany, you got to love a man with that kind of dedication. Respect!
> (Honestly I have to say, that camera was a pearl, a quality we don't see anymore, German quality when it's best).
> On this blog post, you can see his picture from there: https://smortegav.blogspot.com/2018/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On these bloopers, it's clear to see how we got close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how much fun we had!
> 
> Thank you both for passing my little place in Copenhagen, it will stay with me as a sweet memory.
> I agree with you, that it is an *evidence, that us humans tend to treasure experiences with other humans, over places and things we have seen and done.* Beautiful words my friend.
> 
> You should take a look at his blog, there are some wonderful pictures from Denmark and the visit at my workshop:
> https://smortegav.blogspot.com/
> 
> *Photo talk:*
> Btw. Marcial - I just updated my own street photo setup (the new word for all round 4:3 cameras), with a GX9 Panasonic house and a Panasonic Lumix G Vario 14-140mm lens, waiting for it to arrive next week, so I can get to know it, for my trip with Yeli to Rome at the end of this month. I look forward to see if the upgrade is a good choice or if I shall stick with my Canaon 700D and all the lenses I have for that one, for fine photograpy… But I would love to be able to cut down on the weight, since I tend to only bring the Canon when planning to take pictures, so it's most of the time in a drawer. I will however not part with my little GM1, as my always in the bag camera, as I love it more and more for the pocket size and quality ratio and I have bought a good range of lenses, gear and a underwater housing for it (it's fun to take under water photos, both people and nature). Yes, I know, I'm miles away from a M10 - laugh with the sweetest jealousy and joyful smile on my face, at your behalf.
> I still use a good old Canon EOS 400D and 580 Speedlight, with a 18-55 lens at the workshop, for blog photos, since there are so much dust and I think it does fine, in color and fairly good on the close up too.
> (Thought it would be just right, with a little camera talk at the end here).
> 
> A few images shot with the little GM1:
> (No after treatment, fully automatic).
> I like that the colors are so close to reality and honestly I take 98% of my pictures on automatic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hammock hang in Turkey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under the water (Turkey).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe under the surface (Turkey).
> Not that I'm a turkey, more a whale I guess…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copenhagen Ny Carlsberg museum.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


You seem to live an enviable life, my Beloved Buddy. Touched by God, I might add, however you see it. If ever I get overseas, I'll be knocking on your door. I gotta get some of that joise de vivre rubbed off on me. Seriously. Tak fordi du er dig.


----------



## JoeLyddon

mafe said:


> *Visit from wonderful friends - on their Europe tour*
> 
> *Visit from wonderful friends*
> on their Europe tour
> 
> I never stop to be amazed, how many friendships that has come out of my almost ten years here on LJ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here a little story, that bring back smiles and makes me wonder, why I did not post these pictures, but this summer I were busy beeing in love, so that was perhaps why… At the end, it's just wonderful, because now I get the chance to live it again, smile from the wonderful memories and read Marcial's blog about his travel adventures, where I found photos I had not seen before, made me laugh, smile and miss the day. Also I enjoyed to see more from his Europe tour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are in Copenhagen, Denmark, in my little workshop, I had the luck, that Marcial was travelling with his beloved DW, so I got to meet them both. DW is nothing less than a wonderful, warm, loving person, but I think Marcial knows how lucky he is. Ohh yes and he also brought his other love, his M10, but we will get back to that - don't worry, there are no drama, even they say - three's a Crowd…
> We spend some wonderful hours together, cold beers, cyceling, talking photo gear, talking about love and life, laughing and even ate a wonderful dinner from a local take away place, with a good wine Marcial and DW brought, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can I not smile wathing this? Marcial took me for a ride down the street in my Christania bike. (Yes M10 was with him).
> Marcial is not only a wonderful man, but also a man with sense of detail and dedication, ohhh yes and a master with his camera, or cameras, as these are one of his big passions and the M10 as you may have figured out by now, is a camera - NO not a camera, sorry, its a Leica! One of the stops on the Europe tour was the Leica museum in Germany, you got to love a man with that kind of dedication. Respect!
> (Honestly I have to say, that camera was a pearl, a quality we don't see anymore, German quality when it's best).
> On this blog post, you can see his picture from there: https://smortegav.blogspot.com/2018/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On these bloopers, it's clear to see how we got close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how much fun we had!
> 
> Thank you both for passing my little place in Copenhagen, it will stay with me as a sweet memory.
> I agree with you, that it is an *evidence, that us humans tend to treasure experiences with other humans, over places and things we have seen and done.* Beautiful words my friend.
> 
> You should take a look at his blog, there are some wonderful pictures from Denmark and the visit at my workshop:
> https://smortegav.blogspot.com/
> 
> *Photo talk:*
> Btw. Marcial - I just updated my own street photo setup (the new word for all round 4:3 cameras), with a GX9 Panasonic house and a Panasonic Lumix G Vario 14-140mm lens, waiting for it to arrive next week, so I can get to know it, for my trip with Yeli to Rome at the end of this month. I look forward to see if the upgrade is a good choice or if I shall stick with my Canaon 700D and all the lenses I have for that one, for fine photograpy… But I would love to be able to cut down on the weight, since I tend to only bring the Canon when planning to take pictures, so it's most of the time in a drawer. I will however not part with my little GM1, as my always in the bag camera, as I love it more and more for the pocket size and quality ratio and I have bought a good range of lenses, gear and a underwater housing for it (it's fun to take under water photos, both people and nature). Yes, I know, I'm miles away from a M10 - laugh with the sweetest jealousy and joyful smile on my face, at your behalf.
> I still use a good old Canon EOS 400D and 580 Speedlight, with a 18-55 lens at the workshop, for blog photos, since there are so much dust and I think it does fine, in color and fairly good on the close up too.
> (Thought it would be just right, with a little camera talk at the end here).
> 
> A few images shot with the little GM1:
> (No after treatment, fully automatic).
> I like that the colors are so close to reality and honestly I take 98% of my pictures on automatic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hammock hang in Turkey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under the water (Turkey).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe under the surface (Turkey).
> Not that I'm a turkey, more a whale I guess…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copenhagen Ny Carlsberg museum.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Good friend having FUN together… * P R I C E L E S S !*


----------



## mafe

*Old Mora sloyd knife got a new life - a gift from a friend*

*Old Mora knife got a new life*
gift from a friend

I have a really special friend here in Copenhagen, Flemming is his name, he is a painter and a collector of stuff, one of his many passions are knifes, he collects all kinds of knifes, but mostly pocket knifes and old knifes with a soul. Besides this and what is much more interesting, he carves artistic knife and tool handles, he have made hundreds over the years and once in a while he combines the two, giving an old knife one of his carvings, in this way making it into something new and giving it a life.









This is Flemming in front of my workshop.
(In this case we are bringing a beautiful old print press, he has lend me on long terms).










Flemming is a really generous man, he often bring me things, many interesting tools has landed in my workshop because he found them in some marked place and thought I should have it (he is really good at finding beautiful things), one day at his apartment I saw he had carved one of the small old Mora knifes, with a wonderful carving of an octopus and a snake, I was immediately crazy about it and kept holding it and looking at it. Flemming had noticed that and as many times before and kind as he is, one day he offered me the beautiful knife. Lucky man I am!









The carvings: I just love that octopus.









The carvings: there are always a snake in any Paradise, so it's wonderful to face it.









After looking at it for a while, I decided it needed a real sheath, so I looked at the old Mora knifes (Mora Slöjd kniv - in Swedish) and felt it would be natural, to go for the old Scandinavian style sheath, with sewing on the back. 
You can see more on this, here at a blog I made about making a knife for my daughter: https://www.lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/109337
Mora has kept this shape, even they have changed material on their Sloyd knifes from leather, to fiber board and finally to plastics, this due to the fact this is a ever man and boys carving knife, so the price should reflect this, I have to say as much as I love the fiber board sheaths, then I have never come to really like the plastic versions, a wooden handle needs a natural material for the sheath in my book.
I believe this knife is pre. 1950, due to the logo type on the blade, Mora made knifes since 1891, this type was really common as a kids knife, for Sloyd in Sweden, but it's also an excellent little carving knife, for detailed work.
As a Dane I grew up with these Swedish Mora knifes, as they were in every woodworking class room and our first boy scout knife when I was a child. 
(Photo found online from a auction house).









As usual a piece of paper was folded around the knife to make a template, then app. 7mm added for sewing, the leather was cut out and thinned at the sewing edge.
The only new here is that I tried to use these stitching Punches and they worked great, but best of all it took only a minute to make all the holes.









Holes for the belt loop.









Soaking the leather.









Sheath is sewn with crossing stitches, pulling the threath really tight, to close up the holes and make a strong sewing once dry.









The edge is closed also.
(Notice how thick the leather is by now).









Jump on the pony and ride the threads…
(The clamp is called a stitching pony).









Once the seing is done, the excess leather are cut off, so the edge can be compressed.









Belt loop are shaped, just a big hole and then the straps are cut.









The leather is then compressed into shape and hardness.









Belt loop put through the holes and will hang only on the friction and bend from the compression.









Other side.









As you can see, I choose a simple stitch for closing the loop.









My brand stamped into the leather.









Here it is after a few hours, where I have been compressing the leather, once in a while, to make it hard as wood.
This also give the beautiful surface.









Finally the compression makes the knife fixed in the sheath after, so it will not fall out.









Happy monkey with his new Sloyd knife, I think they are a worty pair.









Made the loop long, so it will fit a grown man.









Want to share this one also, this is a knife Flemming made for me time back, here he is in his full artistic universe and he made both the sheath and the handle.









We sat by a campfire and he carved this handle, I was facinated by the story in this knife, or the story I read in it - you will have to make your own, this is what art is all about. ;-)









Back to the octopus knife:
Notice Flemmings brand on the handle.









Other side.









The old Mora logo.









Here in it's final new form.
Flemmings love and imagination on the handle and my craft and simplicity on the sheath.
I think they are a fine pair and belong together.

*Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
Mads


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Old Mora sloyd knife got a new life - a gift from a friend*
> 
> *Old Mora knife got a new life*
> gift from a friend
> 
> I have a really special friend here in Copenhagen, Flemming is his name, he is a painter and a collector of stuff, one of his many passions are knifes, he collects all kinds of knifes, but mostly pocket knifes and old knifes with a soul. Besides this and what is much more interesting, he carves artistic knife and tool handles, he have made hundreds over the years and once in a while he combines the two, giving an old knife one of his carvings, in this way making it into something new and giving it a life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Flemming in front of my workshop.
> (In this case we are bringing a beautiful old print press, he has lend me on long terms).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flemming is a really generous man, he often bring me things, many interesting tools has landed in my workshop because he found them in some marked place and thought I should have it (he is really good at finding beautiful things), one day at his apartment I saw he had carved one of the small old Mora knifes, with a wonderful carving of an octopus and a snake, I was immediately crazy about it and kept holding it and looking at it. Flemming had noticed that and as many times before and kind as he is, one day he offered me the beautiful knife. Lucky man I am!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The carvings: I just love that octopus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The carvings: there are always a snake in any Paradise, so it's wonderful to face it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After looking at it for a while, I decided it needed a real sheath, so I looked at the old Mora knifes (Mora Slöjd kniv - in Swedish) and felt it would be natural, to go for the old Scandinavian style sheath, with sewing on the back.
> You can see more on this, here at a blog I made about making a knife for my daughter: https://www.lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/109337
> Mora has kept this shape, even they have changed material on their Sloyd knifes from leather, to fiber board and finally to plastics, this due to the fact this is a ever man and boys carving knife, so the price should reflect this, I have to say as much as I love the fiber board sheaths, then I have never come to really like the plastic versions, a wooden handle needs a natural material for the sheath in my book.
> I believe this knife is pre. 1950, due to the logo type on the blade, Mora made knifes since 1891, this type was really common as a kids knife, for Sloyd in Sweden, but it's also an excellent little carving knife, for detailed work.
> As a Dane I grew up with these Swedish Mora knifes, as they were in every woodworking class room and our first boy scout knife when I was a child.
> (Photo found online from a auction house).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual a piece of paper was folded around the knife to make a template, then app. 7mm added for sewing, the leather was cut out and thinned at the sewing edge.
> The only new here is that I tried to use these stitching Punches and they worked great, but best of all it took only a minute to make all the holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holes for the belt loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soaking the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheath is sewn with crossing stitches, pulling the threath really tight, to close up the holes and make a strong sewing once dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The edge is closed also.
> (Notice how thick the leather is by now).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jump on the pony and ride the threads…
> (The clamp is called a stitching pony).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the seing is done, the excess leather are cut off, so the edge can be compressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belt loop are shaped, just a big hole and then the straps are cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The leather is then compressed into shape and hardness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belt loop put through the holes and will hang only on the friction and bend from the compression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I choose a simple stitch for closing the loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brand stamped into the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is after a few hours, where I have been compressing the leather, once in a while, to make it hard as wood.
> This also give the beautiful surface.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally the compression makes the knife fixed in the sheath after, so it will not fall out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy monkey with his new Sloyd knife, I think they are a worty pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made the loop long, so it will fit a grown man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to share this one also, this is a knife Flemming made for me time back, here he is in his full artistic universe and he made both the sheath and the handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We sat by a campfire and he carved this handle, I was facinated by the story in this knife, or the story I read in it - you will have to make your own, this is what art is all about. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the octopus knife:
> Notice Flemmings brand on the handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old Mora logo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in it's final new form.
> Flemmings love and imagination on the handle and my craft and simplicity on the sheath.
> I think they are a fine pair and belong together.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads











Knife on the left here is a carving knife I made for Flemming and the one on the right a forest knife for my Norwegian uncle Terje.


----------



## stefang

mafe said:


> *Old Mora sloyd knife got a new life - a gift from a friend*
> 
> *Old Mora knife got a new life*
> gift from a friend
> 
> I have a really special friend here in Copenhagen, Flemming is his name, he is a painter and a collector of stuff, one of his many passions are knifes, he collects all kinds of knifes, but mostly pocket knifes and old knifes with a soul. Besides this and what is much more interesting, he carves artistic knife and tool handles, he have made hundreds over the years and once in a while he combines the two, giving an old knife one of his carvings, in this way making it into something new and giving it a life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Flemming in front of my workshop.
> (In this case we are bringing a beautiful old print press, he has lend me on long terms).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flemming is a really generous man, he often bring me things, many interesting tools has landed in my workshop because he found them in some marked place and thought I should have it (he is really good at finding beautiful things), one day at his apartment I saw he had carved one of the small old Mora knifes, with a wonderful carving of an octopus and a snake, I was immediately crazy about it and kept holding it and looking at it. Flemming had noticed that and as many times before and kind as he is, one day he offered me the beautiful knife. Lucky man I am!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The carvings: I just love that octopus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The carvings: there are always a snake in any Paradise, so it's wonderful to face it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After looking at it for a while, I decided it needed a real sheath, so I looked at the old Mora knifes (Mora Slöjd kniv - in Swedish) and felt it would be natural, to go for the old Scandinavian style sheath, with sewing on the back.
> You can see more on this, here at a blog I made about making a knife for my daughter: https://www.lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/109337
> Mora has kept this shape, even they have changed material on their Sloyd knifes from leather, to fiber board and finally to plastics, this due to the fact this is a ever man and boys carving knife, so the price should reflect this, I have to say as much as I love the fiber board sheaths, then I have never come to really like the plastic versions, a wooden handle needs a natural material for the sheath in my book.
> I believe this knife is pre. 1950, due to the logo type on the blade, Mora made knifes since 1891, this type was really common as a kids knife, for Sloyd in Sweden, but it's also an excellent little carving knife, for detailed work.
> As a Dane I grew up with these Swedish Mora knifes, as they were in every woodworking class room and our first boy scout knife when I was a child.
> (Photo found online from a auction house).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual a piece of paper was folded around the knife to make a template, then app. 7mm added for sewing, the leather was cut out and thinned at the sewing edge.
> The only new here is that I tried to use these stitching Punches and they worked great, but best of all it took only a minute to make all the holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holes for the belt loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soaking the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheath is sewn with crossing stitches, pulling the threath really tight, to close up the holes and make a strong sewing once dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The edge is closed also.
> (Notice how thick the leather is by now).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jump on the pony and ride the threads…
> (The clamp is called a stitching pony).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the seing is done, the excess leather are cut off, so the edge can be compressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belt loop are shaped, just a big hole and then the straps are cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The leather is then compressed into shape and hardness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belt loop put through the holes and will hang only on the friction and bend from the compression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I choose a simple stitch for closing the loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brand stamped into the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is after a few hours, where I have been compressing the leather, once in a while, to make it hard as wood.
> This also give the beautiful surface.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally the compression makes the knife fixed in the sheath after, so it will not fall out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy monkey with his new Sloyd knife, I think they are a worty pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made the loop long, so it will fit a grown man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to share this one also, this is a knife Flemming made for me time back, here he is in his full artistic universe and he made both the sheath and the handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We sat by a campfire and he carved this handle, I was facinated by the story in this knife, or the story I read in it - you will have to make your own, this is what art is all about. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the octopus knife:
> Notice Flemmings brand on the handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old Mora logo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in it's final new form.
> Flemmings love and imagination on the handle and my craft and simplicity on the sheath.
> I think they are a fine pair and belong together.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Great stuff and beautiful results Mads.


----------



## Woodwrecker

mafe said:


> *Old Mora sloyd knife got a new life - a gift from a friend*
> 
> *Old Mora knife got a new life*
> gift from a friend
> 
> I have a really special friend here in Copenhagen, Flemming is his name, he is a painter and a collector of stuff, one of his many passions are knifes, he collects all kinds of knifes, but mostly pocket knifes and old knifes with a soul. Besides this and what is much more interesting, he carves artistic knife and tool handles, he have made hundreds over the years and once in a while he combines the two, giving an old knife one of his carvings, in this way making it into something new and giving it a life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Flemming in front of my workshop.
> (In this case we are bringing a beautiful old print press, he has lend me on long terms).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flemming is a really generous man, he often bring me things, many interesting tools has landed in my workshop because he found them in some marked place and thought I should have it (he is really good at finding beautiful things), one day at his apartment I saw he had carved one of the small old Mora knifes, with a wonderful carving of an octopus and a snake, I was immediately crazy about it and kept holding it and looking at it. Flemming had noticed that and as many times before and kind as he is, one day he offered me the beautiful knife. Lucky man I am!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The carvings: I just love that octopus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The carvings: there are always a snake in any Paradise, so it's wonderful to face it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After looking at it for a while, I decided it needed a real sheath, so I looked at the old Mora knifes (Mora Slöjd kniv - in Swedish) and felt it would be natural, to go for the old Scandinavian style sheath, with sewing on the back.
> You can see more on this, here at a blog I made about making a knife for my daughter: https://www.lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/109337
> Mora has kept this shape, even they have changed material on their Sloyd knifes from leather, to fiber board and finally to plastics, this due to the fact this is a ever man and boys carving knife, so the price should reflect this, I have to say as much as I love the fiber board sheaths, then I have never come to really like the plastic versions, a wooden handle needs a natural material for the sheath in my book.
> I believe this knife is pre. 1950, due to the logo type on the blade, Mora made knifes since 1891, this type was really common as a kids knife, for Sloyd in Sweden, but it's also an excellent little carving knife, for detailed work.
> As a Dane I grew up with these Swedish Mora knifes, as they were in every woodworking class room and our first boy scout knife when I was a child.
> (Photo found online from a auction house).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual a piece of paper was folded around the knife to make a template, then app. 7mm added for sewing, the leather was cut out and thinned at the sewing edge.
> The only new here is that I tried to use these stitching Punches and they worked great, but best of all it took only a minute to make all the holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holes for the belt loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soaking the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheath is sewn with crossing stitches, pulling the threath really tight, to close up the holes and make a strong sewing once dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The edge is closed also.
> (Notice how thick the leather is by now).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jump on the pony and ride the threads…
> (The clamp is called a stitching pony).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the seing is done, the excess leather are cut off, so the edge can be compressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belt loop are shaped, just a big hole and then the straps are cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The leather is then compressed into shape and hardness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belt loop put through the holes and will hang only on the friction and bend from the compression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I choose a simple stitch for closing the loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brand stamped into the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is after a few hours, where I have been compressing the leather, once in a while, to make it hard as wood.
> This also give the beautiful surface.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally the compression makes the knife fixed in the sheath after, so it will not fall out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy monkey with his new Sloyd knife, I think they are a worty pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made the loop long, so it will fit a grown man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to share this one also, this is a knife Flemming made for me time back, here he is in his full artistic universe and he made both the sheath and the handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We sat by a campfire and he carved this handle, I was facinated by the story in this knife, or the story I read in it - you will have to make your own, this is what art is all about. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the octopus knife:
> Notice Flemmings brand on the handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old Mora logo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in it's final new form.
> Flemmings love and imagination on the handle and my craft and simplicity on the sheath.
> I think they are a fine pair and belong together.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Beautiful work my friend.
I bought a knife blank from a craftsman out in Nebraska and I think it's time to make it a handle and maybe a sheath too.
Thank you.
As always, your work is beautiful AND functional.


----------



## DavePolaschek

mafe said:


> *Old Mora sloyd knife got a new life - a gift from a friend*
> 
> *Old Mora knife got a new life*
> gift from a friend
> 
> I have a really special friend here in Copenhagen, Flemming is his name, he is a painter and a collector of stuff, one of his many passions are knifes, he collects all kinds of knifes, but mostly pocket knifes and old knifes with a soul. Besides this and what is much more interesting, he carves artistic knife and tool handles, he have made hundreds over the years and once in a while he combines the two, giving an old knife one of his carvings, in this way making it into something new and giving it a life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Flemming in front of my workshop.
> (In this case we are bringing a beautiful old print press, he has lend me on long terms).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flemming is a really generous man, he often bring me things, many interesting tools has landed in my workshop because he found them in some marked place and thought I should have it (he is really good at finding beautiful things), one day at his apartment I saw he had carved one of the small old Mora knifes, with a wonderful carving of an octopus and a snake, I was immediately crazy about it and kept holding it and looking at it. Flemming had noticed that and as many times before and kind as he is, one day he offered me the beautiful knife. Lucky man I am!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The carvings: I just love that octopus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The carvings: there are always a snake in any Paradise, so it's wonderful to face it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After looking at it for a while, I decided it needed a real sheath, so I looked at the old Mora knifes (Mora Slöjd kniv - in Swedish) and felt it would be natural, to go for the old Scandinavian style sheath, with sewing on the back.
> You can see more on this, here at a blog I made about making a knife for my daughter: https://www.lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/109337
> Mora has kept this shape, even they have changed material on their Sloyd knifes from leather, to fiber board and finally to plastics, this due to the fact this is a ever man and boys carving knife, so the price should reflect this, I have to say as much as I love the fiber board sheaths, then I have never come to really like the plastic versions, a wooden handle needs a natural material for the sheath in my book.
> I believe this knife is pre. 1950, due to the logo type on the blade, Mora made knifes since 1891, this type was really common as a kids knife, for Sloyd in Sweden, but it's also an excellent little carving knife, for detailed work.
> As a Dane I grew up with these Swedish Mora knifes, as they were in every woodworking class room and our first boy scout knife when I was a child.
> (Photo found online from a auction house).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual a piece of paper was folded around the knife to make a template, then app. 7mm added for sewing, the leather was cut out and thinned at the sewing edge.
> The only new here is that I tried to use these stitching Punches and they worked great, but best of all it took only a minute to make all the holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holes for the belt loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soaking the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheath is sewn with crossing stitches, pulling the threath really tight, to close up the holes and make a strong sewing once dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The edge is closed also.
> (Notice how thick the leather is by now).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jump on the pony and ride the threads…
> (The clamp is called a stitching pony).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the seing is done, the excess leather are cut off, so the edge can be compressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belt loop are shaped, just a big hole and then the straps are cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The leather is then compressed into shape and hardness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belt loop put through the holes and will hang only on the friction and bend from the compression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I choose a simple stitch for closing the loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brand stamped into the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is after a few hours, where I have been compressing the leather, once in a while, to make it hard as wood.
> This also give the beautiful surface.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally the compression makes the knife fixed in the sheath after, so it will not fall out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy monkey with his new Sloyd knife, I think they are a worty pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made the loop long, so it will fit a grown man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to share this one also, this is a knife Flemming made for me time back, here he is in his full artistic universe and he made both the sheath and the handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We sat by a campfire and he carved this handle, I was facinated by the story in this knife, or the story I read in it - you will have to make your own, this is what art is all about. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the octopus knife:
> Notice Flemmings brand on the handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old Mora logo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in it's final new form.
> Flemmings love and imagination on the handle and my craft and simplicity on the sheath.
> I think they are a fine pair and belong together.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


I've been making birch bark sheaths for the mora knives I put handles onto. I should try leather some time. Unless perhaps you would be willing to trade a leather sheath. I should make another birch-bark handle soon…


----------



## lew

mafe said:


> *Old Mora sloyd knife got a new life - a gift from a friend*
> 
> *Old Mora knife got a new life*
> gift from a friend
> 
> I have a really special friend here in Copenhagen, Flemming is his name, he is a painter and a collector of stuff, one of his many passions are knifes, he collects all kinds of knifes, but mostly pocket knifes and old knifes with a soul. Besides this and what is much more interesting, he carves artistic knife and tool handles, he have made hundreds over the years and once in a while he combines the two, giving an old knife one of his carvings, in this way making it into something new and giving it a life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Flemming in front of my workshop.
> (In this case we are bringing a beautiful old print press, he has lend me on long terms).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flemming is a really generous man, he often bring me things, many interesting tools has landed in my workshop because he found them in some marked place and thought I should have it (he is really good at finding beautiful things), one day at his apartment I saw he had carved one of the small old Mora knifes, with a wonderful carving of an octopus and a snake, I was immediately crazy about it and kept holding it and looking at it. Flemming had noticed that and as many times before and kind as he is, one day he offered me the beautiful knife. Lucky man I am!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The carvings: I just love that octopus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The carvings: there are always a snake in any Paradise, so it's wonderful to face it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After looking at it for a while, I decided it needed a real sheath, so I looked at the old Mora knifes (Mora Slöjd kniv - in Swedish) and felt it would be natural, to go for the old Scandinavian style sheath, with sewing on the back.
> You can see more on this, here at a blog I made about making a knife for my daughter: https://www.lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/109337
> Mora has kept this shape, even they have changed material on their Sloyd knifes from leather, to fiber board and finally to plastics, this due to the fact this is a ever man and boys carving knife, so the price should reflect this, I have to say as much as I love the fiber board sheaths, then I have never come to really like the plastic versions, a wooden handle needs a natural material for the sheath in my book.
> I believe this knife is pre. 1950, due to the logo type on the blade, Mora made knifes since 1891, this type was really common as a kids knife, for Sloyd in Sweden, but it's also an excellent little carving knife, for detailed work.
> As a Dane I grew up with these Swedish Mora knifes, as they were in every woodworking class room and our first boy scout knife when I was a child.
> (Photo found online from a auction house).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual a piece of paper was folded around the knife to make a template, then app. 7mm added for sewing, the leather was cut out and thinned at the sewing edge.
> The only new here is that I tried to use these stitching Punches and they worked great, but best of all it took only a minute to make all the holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holes for the belt loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soaking the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheath is sewn with crossing stitches, pulling the threath really tight, to close up the holes and make a strong sewing once dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The edge is closed also.
> (Notice how thick the leather is by now).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jump on the pony and ride the threads…
> (The clamp is called a stitching pony).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the seing is done, the excess leather are cut off, so the edge can be compressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belt loop are shaped, just a big hole and then the straps are cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The leather is then compressed into shape and hardness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belt loop put through the holes and will hang only on the friction and bend from the compression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I choose a simple stitch for closing the loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brand stamped into the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is after a few hours, where I have been compressing the leather, once in a while, to make it hard as wood.
> This also give the beautiful surface.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally the compression makes the knife fixed in the sheath after, so it will not fall out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy monkey with his new Sloyd knife, I think they are a worty pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made the loop long, so it will fit a grown man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to share this one also, this is a knife Flemming made for me time back, here he is in his full artistic universe and he made both the sheath and the handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We sat by a campfire and he carved this handle, I was facinated by the story in this knife, or the story I read in it - you will have to make your own, this is what art is all about. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the octopus knife:
> Notice Flemmings brand on the handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old Mora logo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in it's final new form.
> Flemmings love and imagination on the handle and my craft and simplicity on the sheath.
> I think they are a fine pair and belong together.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


A wonderful story for a most beautiful knife and sheath.


----------



## Druid

mafe said:


> *Old Mora sloyd knife got a new life - a gift from a friend*
> 
> *Old Mora knife got a new life*
> gift from a friend
> 
> I have a really special friend here in Copenhagen, Flemming is his name, he is a painter and a collector of stuff, one of his many passions are knifes, he collects all kinds of knifes, but mostly pocket knifes and old knifes with a soul. Besides this and what is much more interesting, he carves artistic knife and tool handles, he have made hundreds over the years and once in a while he combines the two, giving an old knife one of his carvings, in this way making it into something new and giving it a life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Flemming in front of my workshop.
> (In this case we are bringing a beautiful old print press, he has lend me on long terms).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flemming is a really generous man, he often bring me things, many interesting tools has landed in my workshop because he found them in some marked place and thought I should have it (he is really good at finding beautiful things), one day at his apartment I saw he had carved one of the small old Mora knifes, with a wonderful carving of an octopus and a snake, I was immediately crazy about it and kept holding it and looking at it. Flemming had noticed that and as many times before and kind as he is, one day he offered me the beautiful knife. Lucky man I am!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The carvings: I just love that octopus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The carvings: there are always a snake in any Paradise, so it's wonderful to face it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After looking at it for a while, I decided it needed a real sheath, so I looked at the old Mora knifes (Mora Slöjd kniv - in Swedish) and felt it would be natural, to go for the old Scandinavian style sheath, with sewing on the back.
> You can see more on this, here at a blog I made about making a knife for my daughter: https://www.lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/109337
> Mora has kept this shape, even they have changed material on their Sloyd knifes from leather, to fiber board and finally to plastics, this due to the fact this is a ever man and boys carving knife, so the price should reflect this, I have to say as much as I love the fiber board sheaths, then I have never come to really like the plastic versions, a wooden handle needs a natural material for the sheath in my book.
> I believe this knife is pre. 1950, due to the logo type on the blade, Mora made knifes since 1891, this type was really common as a kids knife, for Sloyd in Sweden, but it's also an excellent little carving knife, for detailed work.
> As a Dane I grew up with these Swedish Mora knifes, as they were in every woodworking class room and our first boy scout knife when I was a child.
> (Photo found online from a auction house).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual a piece of paper was folded around the knife to make a template, then app. 7mm added for sewing, the leather was cut out and thinned at the sewing edge.
> The only new here is that I tried to use these stitching Punches and they worked great, but best of all it took only a minute to make all the holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holes for the belt loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soaking the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheath is sewn with crossing stitches, pulling the threath really tight, to close up the holes and make a strong sewing once dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The edge is closed also.
> (Notice how thick the leather is by now).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jump on the pony and ride the threads…
> (The clamp is called a stitching pony).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the seing is done, the excess leather are cut off, so the edge can be compressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belt loop are shaped, just a big hole and then the straps are cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The leather is then compressed into shape and hardness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belt loop put through the holes and will hang only on the friction and bend from the compression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I choose a simple stitch for closing the loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brand stamped into the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is after a few hours, where I have been compressing the leather, once in a while, to make it hard as wood.
> This also give the beautiful surface.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally the compression makes the knife fixed in the sheath after, so it will not fall out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy monkey with his new Sloyd knife, I think they are a worty pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made the loop long, so it will fit a grown man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to share this one also, this is a knife Flemming made for me time back, here he is in his full artistic universe and he made both the sheath and the handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We sat by a campfire and he carved this handle, I was facinated by the story in this knife, or the story I read in it - you will have to make your own, this is what art is all about. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the octopus knife:
> Notice Flemmings brand on the handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old Mora logo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in it's final new form.
> Flemmings love and imagination on the handle and my craft and simplicity on the sheath.
> I think they are a fine pair and belong together.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Very well presented explanation of your beautiful project.
Well done.


----------



## Jim Jakosh

mafe said:


> *Old Mora sloyd knife got a new life - a gift from a friend*
> 
> *Old Mora knife got a new life*
> gift from a friend
> 
> I have a really special friend here in Copenhagen, Flemming is his name, he is a painter and a collector of stuff, one of his many passions are knifes, he collects all kinds of knifes, but mostly pocket knifes and old knifes with a soul. Besides this and what is much more interesting, he carves artistic knife and tool handles, he have made hundreds over the years and once in a while he combines the two, giving an old knife one of his carvings, in this way making it into something new and giving it a life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Flemming in front of my workshop.
> (In this case we are bringing a beautiful old print press, he has lend me on long terms).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flemming is a really generous man, he often bring me things, many interesting tools has landed in my workshop because he found them in some marked place and thought I should have it (he is really good at finding beautiful things), one day at his apartment I saw he had carved one of the small old Mora knifes, with a wonderful carving of an octopus and a snake, I was immediately crazy about it and kept holding it and looking at it. Flemming had noticed that and as many times before and kind as he is, one day he offered me the beautiful knife. Lucky man I am!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The carvings: I just love that octopus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The carvings: there are always a snake in any Paradise, so it's wonderful to face it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After looking at it for a while, I decided it needed a real sheath, so I looked at the old Mora knifes (Mora Slöjd kniv - in Swedish) and felt it would be natural, to go for the old Scandinavian style sheath, with sewing on the back.
> You can see more on this, here at a blog I made about making a knife for my daughter: https://www.lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/109337
> Mora has kept this shape, even they have changed material on their Sloyd knifes from leather, to fiber board and finally to plastics, this due to the fact this is a ever man and boys carving knife, so the price should reflect this, I have to say as much as I love the fiber board sheaths, then I have never come to really like the plastic versions, a wooden handle needs a natural material for the sheath in my book.
> I believe this knife is pre. 1950, due to the logo type on the blade, Mora made knifes since 1891, this type was really common as a kids knife, for Sloyd in Sweden, but it's also an excellent little carving knife, for detailed work.
> As a Dane I grew up with these Swedish Mora knifes, as they were in every woodworking class room and our first boy scout knife when I was a child.
> (Photo found online from a auction house).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual a piece of paper was folded around the knife to make a template, then app. 7mm added for sewing, the leather was cut out and thinned at the sewing edge.
> The only new here is that I tried to use these stitching Punches and they worked great, but best of all it took only a minute to make all the holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holes for the belt loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soaking the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheath is sewn with crossing stitches, pulling the threath really tight, to close up the holes and make a strong sewing once dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The edge is closed also.
> (Notice how thick the leather is by now).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jump on the pony and ride the threads…
> (The clamp is called a stitching pony).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the seing is done, the excess leather are cut off, so the edge can be compressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belt loop are shaped, just a big hole and then the straps are cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The leather is then compressed into shape and hardness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belt loop put through the holes and will hang only on the friction and bend from the compression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I choose a simple stitch for closing the loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brand stamped into the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is after a few hours, where I have been compressing the leather, once in a while, to make it hard as wood.
> This also give the beautiful surface.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally the compression makes the knife fixed in the sheath after, so it will not fall out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy monkey with his new Sloyd knife, I think they are a worty pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made the loop long, so it will fit a grown man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to share this one also, this is a knife Flemming made for me time back, here he is in his full artistic universe and he made both the sheath and the handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We sat by a campfire and he carved this handle, I was facinated by the story in this knife, or the story I read in it - you will have to make your own, this is what art is all about. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the octopus knife:
> Notice Flemmings brand on the handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old Mora logo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in it's final new form.
> Flemmings love and imagination on the handle and my craft and simplicity on the sheath.
> I think they are a fine pair and belong together.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Great collection of knives!!

Cheers, Jim


----------



## JoeLyddon

mafe said:


> *Old Mora sloyd knife got a new life - a gift from a friend*
> 
> *Old Mora knife got a new life*
> gift from a friend
> 
> I have a really special friend here in Copenhagen, Flemming is his name, he is a painter and a collector of stuff, one of his many passions are knifes, he collects all kinds of knifes, but mostly pocket knifes and old knifes with a soul. Besides this and what is much more interesting, he carves artistic knife and tool handles, he have made hundreds over the years and once in a while he combines the two, giving an old knife one of his carvings, in this way making it into something new and giving it a life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Flemming in front of my workshop.
> (In this case we are bringing a beautiful old print press, he has lend me on long terms).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flemming is a really generous man, he often bring me things, many interesting tools has landed in my workshop because he found them in some marked place and thought I should have it (he is really good at finding beautiful things), one day at his apartment I saw he had carved one of the small old Mora knifes, with a wonderful carving of an octopus and a snake, I was immediately crazy about it and kept holding it and looking at it. Flemming had noticed that and as many times before and kind as he is, one day he offered me the beautiful knife. Lucky man I am!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The carvings: I just love that octopus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The carvings: there are always a snake in any Paradise, so it's wonderful to face it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After looking at it for a while, I decided it needed a real sheath, so I looked at the old Mora knifes (Mora Slöjd kniv - in Swedish) and felt it would be natural, to go for the old Scandinavian style sheath, with sewing on the back.
> You can see more on this, here at a blog I made about making a knife for my daughter: https://www.lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/109337
> Mora has kept this shape, even they have changed material on their Sloyd knifes from leather, to fiber board and finally to plastics, this due to the fact this is a ever man and boys carving knife, so the price should reflect this, I have to say as much as I love the fiber board sheaths, then I have never come to really like the plastic versions, a wooden handle needs a natural material for the sheath in my book.
> I believe this knife is pre. 1950, due to the logo type on the blade, Mora made knifes since 1891, this type was really common as a kids knife, for Sloyd in Sweden, but it's also an excellent little carving knife, for detailed work.
> As a Dane I grew up with these Swedish Mora knifes, as they were in every woodworking class room and our first boy scout knife when I was a child.
> (Photo found online from a auction house).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual a piece of paper was folded around the knife to make a template, then app. 7mm added for sewing, the leather was cut out and thinned at the sewing edge.
> The only new here is that I tried to use these stitching Punches and they worked great, but best of all it took only a minute to make all the holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holes for the belt loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soaking the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheath is sewn with crossing stitches, pulling the threath really tight, to close up the holes and make a strong sewing once dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The edge is closed also.
> (Notice how thick the leather is by now).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jump on the pony and ride the threads…
> (The clamp is called a stitching pony).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the seing is done, the excess leather are cut off, so the edge can be compressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belt loop are shaped, just a big hole and then the straps are cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The leather is then compressed into shape and hardness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belt loop put through the holes and will hang only on the friction and bend from the compression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I choose a simple stitch for closing the loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brand stamped into the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is after a few hours, where I have been compressing the leather, once in a while, to make it hard as wood.
> This also give the beautiful surface.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally the compression makes the knife fixed in the sheath after, so it will not fall out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy monkey with his new Sloyd knife, I think they are a worty pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made the loop long, so it will fit a grown man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to share this one also, this is a knife Flemming made for me time back, here he is in his full artistic universe and he made both the sheath and the handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We sat by a campfire and he carved this handle, I was facinated by the story in this knife, or the story I read in it - you will have to make your own, this is what art is all about. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the octopus knife:
> Notice Flemmings brand on the handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old Mora logo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in it's final new form.
> Flemmings love and imagination on the handle and my craft and simplicity on the sheath.
> I think they are a fine pair and belong together.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Very COOL work…

I like your leather work!

GREAT JOBS!


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Old Mora sloyd knife got a new life - a gift from a friend*
> 
> *Old Mora knife got a new life*
> gift from a friend
> 
> I have a really special friend here in Copenhagen, Flemming is his name, he is a painter and a collector of stuff, one of his many passions are knifes, he collects all kinds of knifes, but mostly pocket knifes and old knifes with a soul. Besides this and what is much more interesting, he carves artistic knife and tool handles, he have made hundreds over the years and once in a while he combines the two, giving an old knife one of his carvings, in this way making it into something new and giving it a life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Flemming in front of my workshop.
> (In this case we are bringing a beautiful old print press, he has lend me on long terms).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flemming is a really generous man, he often bring me things, many interesting tools has landed in my workshop because he found them in some marked place and thought I should have it (he is really good at finding beautiful things), one day at his apartment I saw he had carved one of the small old Mora knifes, with a wonderful carving of an octopus and a snake, I was immediately crazy about it and kept holding it and looking at it. Flemming had noticed that and as many times before and kind as he is, one day he offered me the beautiful knife. Lucky man I am!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The carvings: I just love that octopus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The carvings: there are always a snake in any Paradise, so it's wonderful to face it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After looking at it for a while, I decided it needed a real sheath, so I looked at the old Mora knifes (Mora Slöjd kniv - in Swedish) and felt it would be natural, to go for the old Scandinavian style sheath, with sewing on the back.
> You can see more on this, here at a blog I made about making a knife for my daughter: https://www.lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/109337
> Mora has kept this shape, even they have changed material on their Sloyd knifes from leather, to fiber board and finally to plastics, this due to the fact this is a ever man and boys carving knife, so the price should reflect this, I have to say as much as I love the fiber board sheaths, then I have never come to really like the plastic versions, a wooden handle needs a natural material for the sheath in my book.
> I believe this knife is pre. 1950, due to the logo type on the blade, Mora made knifes since 1891, this type was really common as a kids knife, for Sloyd in Sweden, but it's also an excellent little carving knife, for detailed work.
> As a Dane I grew up with these Swedish Mora knifes, as they were in every woodworking class room and our first boy scout knife when I was a child.
> (Photo found online from a auction house).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual a piece of paper was folded around the knife to make a template, then app. 7mm added for sewing, the leather was cut out and thinned at the sewing edge.
> The only new here is that I tried to use these stitching Punches and they worked great, but best of all it took only a minute to make all the holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holes for the belt loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soaking the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheath is sewn with crossing stitches, pulling the threath really tight, to close up the holes and make a strong sewing once dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The edge is closed also.
> (Notice how thick the leather is by now).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jump on the pony and ride the threads…
> (The clamp is called a stitching pony).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the seing is done, the excess leather are cut off, so the edge can be compressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belt loop are shaped, just a big hole and then the straps are cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The leather is then compressed into shape and hardness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belt loop put through the holes and will hang only on the friction and bend from the compression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I choose a simple stitch for closing the loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brand stamped into the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is after a few hours, where I have been compressing the leather, once in a while, to make it hard as wood.
> This also give the beautiful surface.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally the compression makes the knife fixed in the sheath after, so it will not fall out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy monkey with his new Sloyd knife, I think they are a worty pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made the loop long, so it will fit a grown man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to share this one also, this is a knife Flemming made for me time back, here he is in his full artistic universe and he made both the sheath and the handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We sat by a campfire and he carved this handle, I was facinated by the story in this knife, or the story I read in it - you will have to make your own, this is what art is all about. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the octopus knife:
> Notice Flemmings brand on the handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old Mora logo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in it's final new form.
> Flemmings love and imagination on the handle and my craft and simplicity on the sheath.
> I think they are a fine pair and belong together.
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Hi there,
Thank you all for the comments, know I have been active lately. ;-)
Joe, Smiles, I have become quite fond of leather work, it's kind of meditative. Also not too difficult, so all one have to do is focus and not think too much, to do some decent work.
Jim, thanks, I have way too many knifes, made 75 my self, plus spoon knifes and so and have a small collection of pocket knifes also…, it has become an addictive hobby, especially after I started forging also, it easy to add another one to the growing numbers. But it's wonderful now, to be able to make exacty the knife I need.
Druid, thank you John, for those kind words.
Lew, I'm so happy you find them that, thank you.
Dave, I never made those birch bark sheaths, that will be fun one day, at least for the carving knifes, where I use leather wrap now. I'm not sure how we could do the trade, since the sheath is made to fit the knife, so I need the knife to do that… but send me a mail if you have an idea, it could be fun. Otherwise I will be happy to guide you, it's fun making these sheaths, you will enjoy it. We could make it a master class after the summer…
Woodwrecker, thank you so much, you should get into the leather, it's not too hard and you can do it with few tools.
Stefang, big smile here thanks.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe

*Friendship and Knifes travelling the oceans - the SPRAD knifes*

*Friendship and Knifes travelling the oceans*
the SPRAD knifes

Once upon a time there were a man called Dave in the wild wild West, he originally came all the way from *P*oland, Dave imported wonderful laminated carving knife blades from *S*weden and Birch bark from *R*ussia, that came over land and over oceans to his workshop in *A*merica, where he with his bare hands and teeth's created two knifes (not sure if he used his teeth's, but I liked the sound of it). Well once he was finished he jumped on his horsepower and went to the Federal post, where he shipped it pf to *D*enmark. I'm not really sure from there, but either a noisy bird or a ship brought it over the Ocean to Europe, home of the Vikings, that once discovered America, in their beautiful ships. In Denmark it was delivered to an old grumpy Viking, former master builder and a playful set of hands. He cut up a cow (or at least some skin from it), then shaped and made it into sheaths, so the knifes should not go bare or freeze at night (come on MaFe, you are loosing it)... Ok, back on track, once the sheaths were made, MaFe could ware his on one of his many hammock tours into the forests of Denmark and on his way there, he went to deliver the other knife to the Danish postal service, so they could send it back over the ocean, to Dave (who now we are waiting for it to arrive).
They were both so happy for the story and so they SPRAD (past participle of spread) the word, of how wonderful it is, to be kind to one another, from time to time. 
Big smile.
(If you did not get it then look at highlighted letters in the text above).









Here they are, the SPRAD knifes. 
Fine knifes with laminated Swedish steel, Russian bark handles. 
The one on top is Daves, he like a good grip on his knifes.
Under is mine, after I reshaped the handle to fit my hand, but keep the shape of Daves.









Mine before reshaping.









Knifes, knifes and another knife. 
(Last one laminated steel and made by me here in Denamark).









As you can see this is a good fit in my hand.









To my surprise Daves knife is really comfortable too, the bulky handle will make it easy to carve for hours without getting tired.









In the pack from Dave, I also found some fine wood and a wonderful kind letter.
Thank you Dave.









I had the luck, to borrow our LJ buddy Kærlighedsbamsen summerhouse and the first thing I did, when I got there, were to start sketching ideas for the sheaths.
I had to make a design, that would fit both shapes and that were in Scandinavian tradition, so it would make sense I made them here in Denmark.
So I decided to go for the traditional back sewn sheath type, with a cone shape.









Sitting on the porch, looking at the workshop.









As always, I'm working on several projects at once, when doing leather work.









In Ty's workshop, leather roll, longbow, meditation stool, pipe tobacco, some of my tools, a mouse trap bucket and finally the wonderful atmosphere Ty has created here. What more can a man wish for?
(My girlfriend came on and off, to visit).









Looking out into the garden.









On the top of the sketch you can see the name idea taking form and also sketches of shape, before the final one.









And yes, the knifes now good short wooden sheaths.
This is so I can shape the leather to the right form, since I want that cone shape and this is also a traditional way of making Scandinavian sheaths.









With pieces of paper, the shape is found and made into a template.
Just folding it around the knife and adding some for sewing.









Time to cut.
Hopefully not a toe…









Leather cut to shape.









Protecting the blades.









Vaseline are put on the parts than can rust.









Wrapped in plastic wrapping.









Leather is soaked, so it gets soft and workable.









Gatherd on the back side.









Edge marked.









Sewing line found.









Holes for sewing are made.









Sewing time.
The little antler thing, is a tool I made and use to compress the leather, this is a process, where you keep going over the whole sheath, compressing the leather again and again, as it dries, like this you get a sheath, hard as wood (huge work, but well worth it).









Some classical music, tobacco in the pipe and time fly.









Impossible not to smile here.









Daves knife.









I think I pulled the shape off, it suits the bulky handle.









The back is cut to desired size and all edges get a tour with the edging tool.









While the knifes are drying, it's time to start working on the belt loops.
Strips of leather cut.
Same as the sheaths, so notice how the texture and even color changed, after working the leather.









Three holes are made on each side of the stitching.









The Devil is in the detail.









Loops are soaked and braided into the sheaths.









Like this.









Loops in place, stich holes made.









Yes this will hold them in place once dry, no glue, just friction.









MaFe punched into the leather.









Stitching.









And still working the leather, from time to time, with the antler tool.









Tadddaaaa, three sheaths made.
The one on left, is without the internal wood sheath.









Time to die…. dye I mean.









Just a light brown, to add life to the leather.









Smiles.
Even I'm a wee worried, since the extremely warm weather makes the leather dry out too fast.
This can lead to the sheaths getting too small, and then it's all over…









Last step, is to apply leather fat and wax, this might help to hold some moisture.
Finally a polish.
It worked, the sheaths did get a wee tight, but I took a little of my handles thickness and then it was all fine again.
Also the closure on the back opened a wee, so that was glued together and the disaster was avoided. 
Happy monkey here.









So back in my own workshop.
Notice there's a cardboard box on the table.









Let's zoom in…









Yeps, it's a box, that will now travel back to America.
I will pray to the Ocean, that it will arrive safe.

Thank you Dave for making this little blog possible and for putting some magic into life.
Thank you who reads this, for sharing our joy.

You can see the knifes here on Daves post about how they were made.

Hope it can be to some inspiration and to see that SPRAD joy is the biggest joy off all.

*Best thoughts,*

MaFe


----------



## DavePolaschek

mafe said:


> *Friendship and Knifes travelling the oceans - the SPRAD knifes*
> 
> *Friendship and Knifes travelling the oceans*
> the SPRAD knifes
> 
> Once upon a time there were a man called Dave in the wild wild West, he originally came all the way from *P*oland, Dave imported wonderful laminated carving knife blades from *S*weden and Birch bark from *R*ussia, that came over land and over oceans to his workshop in *A*merica, where he with his bare hands and teeth's created two knifes (not sure if he used his teeth's, but I liked the sound of it). Well once he was finished he jumped on his horsepower and went to the Federal post, where he shipped it pf to *D*enmark. I'm not really sure from there, but either a noisy bird or a ship brought it over the Ocean to Europe, home of the Vikings, that once discovered America, in their beautiful ships. In Denmark it was delivered to an old grumpy Viking, former master builder and a playful set of hands. He cut up a cow (or at least some skin from it), then shaped and made it into sheaths, so the knifes should not go bare or freeze at night (come on MaFe, you are loosing it)... Ok, back on track, once the sheaths were made, MaFe could ware his on one of his many hammock tours into the forests of Denmark and on his way there, he went to deliver the other knife to the Danish postal service, so they could send it back over the ocean, to Dave (who now we are waiting for it to arrive).
> They were both so happy for the story and so they SPRAD (past participle of spread) the word, of how wonderful it is, to be kind to one another, from time to time.
> Big smile.
> (If you did not get it then look at highlighted letters in the text above).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, the SPRAD knifes.
> Fine knifes with laminated Swedish steel, Russian bark handles.
> The one on top is Daves, he like a good grip on his knifes.
> Under is mine, after I reshaped the handle to fit my hand, but keep the shape of Daves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine before reshaping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knifes, knifes and another knife.
> (Last one laminated steel and made by me here in Denamark).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see this is a good fit in my hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my surprise Daves knife is really comfortable too, the bulky handle will make it easy to carve for hours without getting tired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the pack from Dave, I also found some fine wood and a wonderful kind letter.
> Thank you Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the luck, to borrow our LJ buddy Kærlighedsbamsen summerhouse and the first thing I did, when I got there, were to start sketching ideas for the sheaths.
> I had to make a design, that would fit both shapes and that were in Scandinavian tradition, so it would make sense I made them here in Denmark.
> So I decided to go for the traditional back sewn sheath type, with a cone shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting on the porch, looking at the workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, I'm working on several projects at once, when doing leather work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Ty's workshop, leather roll, longbow, meditation stool, pipe tobacco, some of my tools, a mouse trap bucket and finally the wonderful atmosphere Ty has created here. What more can a man wish for?
> (My girlfriend came on and off, to visit).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking out into the garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the top of the sketch you can see the name idea taking form and also sketches of shape, before the final one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, the knifes now good short wooden sheaths.
> This is so I can shape the leather to the right form, since I want that cone shape and this is also a traditional way of making Scandinavian sheaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With pieces of paper, the shape is found and made into a template.
> Just folding it around the knife and adding some for sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to cut.
> Hopefully not a toe…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather cut to shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protecting the blades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaseline are put on the parts than can rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrapped in plastic wrapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather is soaked, so it gets soft and workable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gatherd on the back side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edge marked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing line found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holes for sewing are made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing time.
> The little antler thing, is a tool I made and use to compress the leather, this is a process, where you keep going over the whole sheath, compressing the leather again and again, as it dries, like this you get a sheath, hard as wood (huge work, but well worth it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some classical music, tobacco in the pipe and time fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible not to smile here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daves knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I pulled the shape off, it suits the bulky handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back is cut to desired size and all edges get a tour with the edging tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the knifes are drying, it's time to start working on the belt loops.
> Strips of leather cut.
> Same as the sheaths, so notice how the texture and even color changed, after working the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three holes are made on each side of the stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Devil is in the detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loops are soaked and braided into the sheaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loops in place, stich holes made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes this will hold them in place once dry, no glue, just friction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe punched into the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still working the leather, from time to time, with the antler tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tadddaaaa, three sheaths made.
> The one on left, is without the internal wood sheath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to die…. dye I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a light brown, to add life to the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiles.
> Even I'm a wee worried, since the extremely warm weather makes the leather dry out too fast.
> This can lead to the sheaths getting too small, and then it's all over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last step, is to apply leather fat and wax, this might help to hold some moisture.
> Finally a polish.
> It worked, the sheaths did get a wee tight, but I took a little of my handles thickness and then it was all fine again.
> Also the closure on the back opened a wee, so that was glued together and the disaster was avoided.
> Happy monkey here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So back in my own workshop.
> Notice there's a cardboard box on the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's zoom in…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeps, it's a box, that will now travel back to America.
> I will pray to the Ocean, that it will arrive safe.
> 
> Thank you Dave for making this little blog possible and for putting some magic into life.
> Thank you who reads this, for sharing our joy.
> 
> You can see the knifes here on Daves post about how they were made.
> 
> Hope it can be to some inspiration and to see that SPRAD joy is the biggest joy off all.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> MaFe


A wonderful story, Mads! I look forward to seeing the knife and sheath soon, and hope you get many years enjoyment from yours!


----------



## Schwieb

mafe said:


> *Friendship and Knifes travelling the oceans - the SPRAD knifes*
> 
> *Friendship and Knifes travelling the oceans*
> the SPRAD knifes
> 
> Once upon a time there were a man called Dave in the wild wild West, he originally came all the way from *P*oland, Dave imported wonderful laminated carving knife blades from *S*weden and Birch bark from *R*ussia, that came over land and over oceans to his workshop in *A*merica, where he with his bare hands and teeth's created two knifes (not sure if he used his teeth's, but I liked the sound of it). Well once he was finished he jumped on his horsepower and went to the Federal post, where he shipped it pf to *D*enmark. I'm not really sure from there, but either a noisy bird or a ship brought it over the Ocean to Europe, home of the Vikings, that once discovered America, in their beautiful ships. In Denmark it was delivered to an old grumpy Viking, former master builder and a playful set of hands. He cut up a cow (or at least some skin from it), then shaped and made it into sheaths, so the knifes should not go bare or freeze at night (come on MaFe, you are loosing it)... Ok, back on track, once the sheaths were made, MaFe could ware his on one of his many hammock tours into the forests of Denmark and on his way there, he went to deliver the other knife to the Danish postal service, so they could send it back over the ocean, to Dave (who now we are waiting for it to arrive).
> They were both so happy for the story and so they SPRAD (past participle of spread) the word, of how wonderful it is, to be kind to one another, from time to time.
> Big smile.
> (If you did not get it then look at highlighted letters in the text above).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, the SPRAD knifes.
> Fine knifes with laminated Swedish steel, Russian bark handles.
> The one on top is Daves, he like a good grip on his knifes.
> Under is mine, after I reshaped the handle to fit my hand, but keep the shape of Daves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine before reshaping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knifes, knifes and another knife.
> (Last one laminated steel and made by me here in Denamark).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see this is a good fit in my hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my surprise Daves knife is really comfortable too, the bulky handle will make it easy to carve for hours without getting tired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the pack from Dave, I also found some fine wood and a wonderful kind letter.
> Thank you Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the luck, to borrow our LJ buddy Kærlighedsbamsen summerhouse and the first thing I did, when I got there, were to start sketching ideas for the sheaths.
> I had to make a design, that would fit both shapes and that were in Scandinavian tradition, so it would make sense I made them here in Denmark.
> So I decided to go for the traditional back sewn sheath type, with a cone shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting on the porch, looking at the workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, I'm working on several projects at once, when doing leather work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Ty's workshop, leather roll, longbow, meditation stool, pipe tobacco, some of my tools, a mouse trap bucket and finally the wonderful atmosphere Ty has created here. What more can a man wish for?
> (My girlfriend came on and off, to visit).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking out into the garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the top of the sketch you can see the name idea taking form and also sketches of shape, before the final one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, the knifes now good short wooden sheaths.
> This is so I can shape the leather to the right form, since I want that cone shape and this is also a traditional way of making Scandinavian sheaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With pieces of paper, the shape is found and made into a template.
> Just folding it around the knife and adding some for sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to cut.
> Hopefully not a toe…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather cut to shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protecting the blades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaseline are put on the parts than can rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrapped in plastic wrapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather is soaked, so it gets soft and workable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gatherd on the back side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edge marked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing line found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holes for sewing are made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing time.
> The little antler thing, is a tool I made and use to compress the leather, this is a process, where you keep going over the whole sheath, compressing the leather again and again, as it dries, like this you get a sheath, hard as wood (huge work, but well worth it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some classical music, tobacco in the pipe and time fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible not to smile here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daves knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I pulled the shape off, it suits the bulky handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back is cut to desired size and all edges get a tour with the edging tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the knifes are drying, it's time to start working on the belt loops.
> Strips of leather cut.
> Same as the sheaths, so notice how the texture and even color changed, after working the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three holes are made on each side of the stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Devil is in the detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loops are soaked and braided into the sheaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loops in place, stich holes made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes this will hold them in place once dry, no glue, just friction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe punched into the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still working the leather, from time to time, with the antler tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tadddaaaa, three sheaths made.
> The one on left, is without the internal wood sheath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to die…. dye I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a light brown, to add life to the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiles.
> Even I'm a wee worried, since the extremely warm weather makes the leather dry out too fast.
> This can lead to the sheaths getting too small, and then it's all over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last step, is to apply leather fat and wax, this might help to hold some moisture.
> Finally a polish.
> It worked, the sheaths did get a wee tight, but I took a little of my handles thickness and then it was all fine again.
> Also the closure on the back opened a wee, so that was glued together and the disaster was avoided.
> Happy monkey here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So back in my own workshop.
> Notice there's a cardboard box on the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's zoom in…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeps, it's a box, that will now travel back to America.
> I will pray to the Ocean, that it will arrive safe.
> 
> Thank you Dave for making this little blog possible and for putting some magic into life.
> Thank you who reads this, for sharing our joy.
> 
> You can see the knifes here on Daves post about how they were made.
> 
> Hope it can be to some inspiration and to see that SPRAD joy is the biggest joy off all.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> MaFe


Great story. Nice knives and sheaths. Looking forward to meeting you soon,


----------



## donwilwol

mafe said:


> *Friendship and Knifes travelling the oceans - the SPRAD knifes*
> 
> *Friendship and Knifes travelling the oceans*
> the SPRAD knifes
> 
> Once upon a time there were a man called Dave in the wild wild West, he originally came all the way from *P*oland, Dave imported wonderful laminated carving knife blades from *S*weden and Birch bark from *R*ussia, that came over land and over oceans to his workshop in *A*merica, where he with his bare hands and teeth's created two knifes (not sure if he used his teeth's, but I liked the sound of it). Well once he was finished he jumped on his horsepower and went to the Federal post, where he shipped it pf to *D*enmark. I'm not really sure from there, but either a noisy bird or a ship brought it over the Ocean to Europe, home of the Vikings, that once discovered America, in their beautiful ships. In Denmark it was delivered to an old grumpy Viking, former master builder and a playful set of hands. He cut up a cow (or at least some skin from it), then shaped and made it into sheaths, so the knifes should not go bare or freeze at night (come on MaFe, you are loosing it)... Ok, back on track, once the sheaths were made, MaFe could ware his on one of his many hammock tours into the forests of Denmark and on his way there, he went to deliver the other knife to the Danish postal service, so they could send it back over the ocean, to Dave (who now we are waiting for it to arrive).
> They were both so happy for the story and so they SPRAD (past participle of spread) the word, of how wonderful it is, to be kind to one another, from time to time.
> Big smile.
> (If you did not get it then look at highlighted letters in the text above).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, the SPRAD knifes.
> Fine knifes with laminated Swedish steel, Russian bark handles.
> The one on top is Daves, he like a good grip on his knifes.
> Under is mine, after I reshaped the handle to fit my hand, but keep the shape of Daves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine before reshaping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knifes, knifes and another knife.
> (Last one laminated steel and made by me here in Denamark).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see this is a good fit in my hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my surprise Daves knife is really comfortable too, the bulky handle will make it easy to carve for hours without getting tired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the pack from Dave, I also found some fine wood and a wonderful kind letter.
> Thank you Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the luck, to borrow our LJ buddy Kærlighedsbamsen summerhouse and the first thing I did, when I got there, were to start sketching ideas for the sheaths.
> I had to make a design, that would fit both shapes and that were in Scandinavian tradition, so it would make sense I made them here in Denmark.
> So I decided to go for the traditional back sewn sheath type, with a cone shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting on the porch, looking at the workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, I'm working on several projects at once, when doing leather work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Ty's workshop, leather roll, longbow, meditation stool, pipe tobacco, some of my tools, a mouse trap bucket and finally the wonderful atmosphere Ty has created here. What more can a man wish for?
> (My girlfriend came on and off, to visit).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking out into the garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the top of the sketch you can see the name idea taking form and also sketches of shape, before the final one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, the knifes now good short wooden sheaths.
> This is so I can shape the leather to the right form, since I want that cone shape and this is also a traditional way of making Scandinavian sheaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With pieces of paper, the shape is found and made into a template.
> Just folding it around the knife and adding some for sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to cut.
> Hopefully not a toe…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather cut to shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protecting the blades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaseline are put on the parts than can rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrapped in plastic wrapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather is soaked, so it gets soft and workable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gatherd on the back side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edge marked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing line found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holes for sewing are made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing time.
> The little antler thing, is a tool I made and use to compress the leather, this is a process, where you keep going over the whole sheath, compressing the leather again and again, as it dries, like this you get a sheath, hard as wood (huge work, but well worth it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some classical music, tobacco in the pipe and time fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible not to smile here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daves knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I pulled the shape off, it suits the bulky handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back is cut to desired size and all edges get a tour with the edging tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the knifes are drying, it's time to start working on the belt loops.
> Strips of leather cut.
> Same as the sheaths, so notice how the texture and even color changed, after working the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three holes are made on each side of the stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Devil is in the detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loops are soaked and braided into the sheaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loops in place, stich holes made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes this will hold them in place once dry, no glue, just friction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe punched into the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still working the leather, from time to time, with the antler tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tadddaaaa, three sheaths made.
> The one on left, is without the internal wood sheath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to die…. dye I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a light brown, to add life to the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiles.
> Even I'm a wee worried, since the extremely warm weather makes the leather dry out too fast.
> This can lead to the sheaths getting too small, and then it's all over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last step, is to apply leather fat and wax, this might help to hold some moisture.
> Finally a polish.
> It worked, the sheaths did get a wee tight, but I took a little of my handles thickness and then it was all fine again.
> Also the closure on the back opened a wee, so that was glued together and the disaster was avoided.
> Happy monkey here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So back in my own workshop.
> Notice there's a cardboard box on the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's zoom in…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeps, it's a box, that will now travel back to America.
> I will pray to the Ocean, that it will arrive safe.
> 
> Thank you Dave for making this little blog possible and for putting some magic into life.
> Thank you who reads this, for sharing our joy.
> 
> You can see the knifes here on Daves post about how they were made.
> 
> Hope it can be to some inspiration and to see that SPRAD joy is the biggest joy off all.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> MaFe


I need to try that belt loop attachment. As always, you've sparked some imagination.


----------



## PPK

mafe said:


> *Friendship and Knifes travelling the oceans - the SPRAD knifes*
> 
> *Friendship and Knifes travelling the oceans*
> the SPRAD knifes
> 
> Once upon a time there were a man called Dave in the wild wild West, he originally came all the way from *P*oland, Dave imported wonderful laminated carving knife blades from *S*weden and Birch bark from *R*ussia, that came over land and over oceans to his workshop in *A*merica, where he with his bare hands and teeth's created two knifes (not sure if he used his teeth's, but I liked the sound of it). Well once he was finished he jumped on his horsepower and went to the Federal post, where he shipped it pf to *D*enmark. I'm not really sure from there, but either a noisy bird or a ship brought it over the Ocean to Europe, home of the Vikings, that once discovered America, in their beautiful ships. In Denmark it was delivered to an old grumpy Viking, former master builder and a playful set of hands. He cut up a cow (or at least some skin from it), then shaped and made it into sheaths, so the knifes should not go bare or freeze at night (come on MaFe, you are loosing it)... Ok, back on track, once the sheaths were made, MaFe could ware his on one of his many hammock tours into the forests of Denmark and on his way there, he went to deliver the other knife to the Danish postal service, so they could send it back over the ocean, to Dave (who now we are waiting for it to arrive).
> They were both so happy for the story and so they SPRAD (past participle of spread) the word, of how wonderful it is, to be kind to one another, from time to time.
> Big smile.
> (If you did not get it then look at highlighted letters in the text above).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, the SPRAD knifes.
> Fine knifes with laminated Swedish steel, Russian bark handles.
> The one on top is Daves, he like a good grip on his knifes.
> Under is mine, after I reshaped the handle to fit my hand, but keep the shape of Daves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine before reshaping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knifes, knifes and another knife.
> (Last one laminated steel and made by me here in Denamark).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see this is a good fit in my hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my surprise Daves knife is really comfortable too, the bulky handle will make it easy to carve for hours without getting tired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the pack from Dave, I also found some fine wood and a wonderful kind letter.
> Thank you Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the luck, to borrow our LJ buddy Kærlighedsbamsen summerhouse and the first thing I did, when I got there, were to start sketching ideas for the sheaths.
> I had to make a design, that would fit both shapes and that were in Scandinavian tradition, so it would make sense I made them here in Denmark.
> So I decided to go for the traditional back sewn sheath type, with a cone shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting on the porch, looking at the workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, I'm working on several projects at once, when doing leather work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Ty's workshop, leather roll, longbow, meditation stool, pipe tobacco, some of my tools, a mouse trap bucket and finally the wonderful atmosphere Ty has created here. What more can a man wish for?
> (My girlfriend came on and off, to visit).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking out into the garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the top of the sketch you can see the name idea taking form and also sketches of shape, before the final one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, the knifes now good short wooden sheaths.
> This is so I can shape the leather to the right form, since I want that cone shape and this is also a traditional way of making Scandinavian sheaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With pieces of paper, the shape is found and made into a template.
> Just folding it around the knife and adding some for sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to cut.
> Hopefully not a toe…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather cut to shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protecting the blades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaseline are put on the parts than can rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrapped in plastic wrapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather is soaked, so it gets soft and workable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gatherd on the back side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edge marked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing line found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holes for sewing are made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing time.
> The little antler thing, is a tool I made and use to compress the leather, this is a process, where you keep going over the whole sheath, compressing the leather again and again, as it dries, like this you get a sheath, hard as wood (huge work, but well worth it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some classical music, tobacco in the pipe and time fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible not to smile here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daves knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I pulled the shape off, it suits the bulky handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back is cut to desired size and all edges get a tour with the edging tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the knifes are drying, it's time to start working on the belt loops.
> Strips of leather cut.
> Same as the sheaths, so notice how the texture and even color changed, after working the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three holes are made on each side of the stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Devil is in the detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loops are soaked and braided into the sheaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loops in place, stich holes made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes this will hold them in place once dry, no glue, just friction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe punched into the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still working the leather, from time to time, with the antler tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tadddaaaa, three sheaths made.
> The one on left, is without the internal wood sheath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to die…. dye I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a light brown, to add life to the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiles.
> Even I'm a wee worried, since the extremely warm weather makes the leather dry out too fast.
> This can lead to the sheaths getting too small, and then it's all over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last step, is to apply leather fat and wax, this might help to hold some moisture.
> Finally a polish.
> It worked, the sheaths did get a wee tight, but I took a little of my handles thickness and then it was all fine again.
> Also the closure on the back opened a wee, so that was glued together and the disaster was avoided.
> Happy monkey here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So back in my own workshop.
> Notice there's a cardboard box on the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's zoom in…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeps, it's a box, that will now travel back to America.
> I will pray to the Ocean, that it will arrive safe.
> 
> Thank you Dave for making this little blog possible and for putting some magic into life.
> Thank you who reads this, for sharing our joy.
> 
> You can see the knifes here on Daves post about how they were made.
> 
> Hope it can be to some inspiration and to see that SPRAD joy is the biggest joy off all.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> MaFe


Really neat! Thanks for the great story, as usual!


----------



## HokieKen

mafe said:


> *Friendship and Knifes travelling the oceans - the SPRAD knifes*
> 
> *Friendship and Knifes travelling the oceans*
> the SPRAD knifes
> 
> Once upon a time there were a man called Dave in the wild wild West, he originally came all the way from *P*oland, Dave imported wonderful laminated carving knife blades from *S*weden and Birch bark from *R*ussia, that came over land and over oceans to his workshop in *A*merica, where he with his bare hands and teeth's created two knifes (not sure if he used his teeth's, but I liked the sound of it). Well once he was finished he jumped on his horsepower and went to the Federal post, where he shipped it pf to *D*enmark. I'm not really sure from there, but either a noisy bird or a ship brought it over the Ocean to Europe, home of the Vikings, that once discovered America, in their beautiful ships. In Denmark it was delivered to an old grumpy Viking, former master builder and a playful set of hands. He cut up a cow (or at least some skin from it), then shaped and made it into sheaths, so the knifes should not go bare or freeze at night (come on MaFe, you are loosing it)... Ok, back on track, once the sheaths were made, MaFe could ware his on one of his many hammock tours into the forests of Denmark and on his way there, he went to deliver the other knife to the Danish postal service, so they could send it back over the ocean, to Dave (who now we are waiting for it to arrive).
> They were both so happy for the story and so they SPRAD (past participle of spread) the word, of how wonderful it is, to be kind to one another, from time to time.
> Big smile.
> (If you did not get it then look at highlighted letters in the text above).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, the SPRAD knifes.
> Fine knifes with laminated Swedish steel, Russian bark handles.
> The one on top is Daves, he like a good grip on his knifes.
> Under is mine, after I reshaped the handle to fit my hand, but keep the shape of Daves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine before reshaping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knifes, knifes and another knife.
> (Last one laminated steel and made by me here in Denamark).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see this is a good fit in my hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my surprise Daves knife is really comfortable too, the bulky handle will make it easy to carve for hours without getting tired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the pack from Dave, I also found some fine wood and a wonderful kind letter.
> Thank you Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the luck, to borrow our LJ buddy Kærlighedsbamsen summerhouse and the first thing I did, when I got there, were to start sketching ideas for the sheaths.
> I had to make a design, that would fit both shapes and that were in Scandinavian tradition, so it would make sense I made them here in Denmark.
> So I decided to go for the traditional back sewn sheath type, with a cone shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting on the porch, looking at the workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, I'm working on several projects at once, when doing leather work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Ty's workshop, leather roll, longbow, meditation stool, pipe tobacco, some of my tools, a mouse trap bucket and finally the wonderful atmosphere Ty has created here. What more can a man wish for?
> (My girlfriend came on and off, to visit).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking out into the garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the top of the sketch you can see the name idea taking form and also sketches of shape, before the final one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, the knifes now good short wooden sheaths.
> This is so I can shape the leather to the right form, since I want that cone shape and this is also a traditional way of making Scandinavian sheaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With pieces of paper, the shape is found and made into a template.
> Just folding it around the knife and adding some for sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to cut.
> Hopefully not a toe…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather cut to shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protecting the blades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaseline are put on the parts than can rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrapped in plastic wrapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather is soaked, so it gets soft and workable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gatherd on the back side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edge marked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing line found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holes for sewing are made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing time.
> The little antler thing, is a tool I made and use to compress the leather, this is a process, where you keep going over the whole sheath, compressing the leather again and again, as it dries, like this you get a sheath, hard as wood (huge work, but well worth it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some classical music, tobacco in the pipe and time fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible not to smile here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daves knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I pulled the shape off, it suits the bulky handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back is cut to desired size and all edges get a tour with the edging tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the knifes are drying, it's time to start working on the belt loops.
> Strips of leather cut.
> Same as the sheaths, so notice how the texture and even color changed, after working the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three holes are made on each side of the stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Devil is in the detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loops are soaked and braided into the sheaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loops in place, stich holes made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes this will hold them in place once dry, no glue, just friction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe punched into the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still working the leather, from time to time, with the antler tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tadddaaaa, three sheaths made.
> The one on left, is without the internal wood sheath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to die…. dye I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a light brown, to add life to the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiles.
> Even I'm a wee worried, since the extremely warm weather makes the leather dry out too fast.
> This can lead to the sheaths getting too small, and then it's all over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last step, is to apply leather fat and wax, this might help to hold some moisture.
> Finally a polish.
> It worked, the sheaths did get a wee tight, but I took a little of my handles thickness and then it was all fine again.
> Also the closure on the back opened a wee, so that was glued together and the disaster was avoided.
> Happy monkey here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So back in my own workshop.
> Notice there's a cardboard box on the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's zoom in…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeps, it's a box, that will now travel back to America.
> I will pray to the Ocean, that it will arrive safe.
> 
> Thank you Dave for making this little blog possible and for putting some magic into life.
> Thank you who reads this, for sharing our joy.
> 
> You can see the knifes here on Daves post about how they were made.
> 
> Hope it can be to some inspiration and to see that SPRAD joy is the biggest joy off all.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> MaFe


Great story and well done to both you and Dave for your collaboration in creating some nice knives and sheathes!


----------



## lew

mafe said:


> *Friendship and Knifes travelling the oceans - the SPRAD knifes*
> 
> *Friendship and Knifes travelling the oceans*
> the SPRAD knifes
> 
> Once upon a time there were a man called Dave in the wild wild West, he originally came all the way from *P*oland, Dave imported wonderful laminated carving knife blades from *S*weden and Birch bark from *R*ussia, that came over land and over oceans to his workshop in *A*merica, where he with his bare hands and teeth's created two knifes (not sure if he used his teeth's, but I liked the sound of it). Well once he was finished he jumped on his horsepower and went to the Federal post, where he shipped it pf to *D*enmark. I'm not really sure from there, but either a noisy bird or a ship brought it over the Ocean to Europe, home of the Vikings, that once discovered America, in their beautiful ships. In Denmark it was delivered to an old grumpy Viking, former master builder and a playful set of hands. He cut up a cow (or at least some skin from it), then shaped and made it into sheaths, so the knifes should not go bare or freeze at night (come on MaFe, you are loosing it)... Ok, back on track, once the sheaths were made, MaFe could ware his on one of his many hammock tours into the forests of Denmark and on his way there, he went to deliver the other knife to the Danish postal service, so they could send it back over the ocean, to Dave (who now we are waiting for it to arrive).
> They were both so happy for the story and so they SPRAD (past participle of spread) the word, of how wonderful it is, to be kind to one another, from time to time.
> Big smile.
> (If you did not get it then look at highlighted letters in the text above).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, the SPRAD knifes.
> Fine knifes with laminated Swedish steel, Russian bark handles.
> The one on top is Daves, he like a good grip on his knifes.
> Under is mine, after I reshaped the handle to fit my hand, but keep the shape of Daves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine before reshaping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knifes, knifes and another knife.
> (Last one laminated steel and made by me here in Denamark).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see this is a good fit in my hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my surprise Daves knife is really comfortable too, the bulky handle will make it easy to carve for hours without getting tired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the pack from Dave, I also found some fine wood and a wonderful kind letter.
> Thank you Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the luck, to borrow our LJ buddy Kærlighedsbamsen summerhouse and the first thing I did, when I got there, were to start sketching ideas for the sheaths.
> I had to make a design, that would fit both shapes and that were in Scandinavian tradition, so it would make sense I made them here in Denmark.
> So I decided to go for the traditional back sewn sheath type, with a cone shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting on the porch, looking at the workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, I'm working on several projects at once, when doing leather work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Ty's workshop, leather roll, longbow, meditation stool, pipe tobacco, some of my tools, a mouse trap bucket and finally the wonderful atmosphere Ty has created here. What more can a man wish for?
> (My girlfriend came on and off, to visit).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking out into the garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the top of the sketch you can see the name idea taking form and also sketches of shape, before the final one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, the knifes now good short wooden sheaths.
> This is so I can shape the leather to the right form, since I want that cone shape and this is also a traditional way of making Scandinavian sheaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With pieces of paper, the shape is found and made into a template.
> Just folding it around the knife and adding some for sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to cut.
> Hopefully not a toe…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather cut to shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protecting the blades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaseline are put on the parts than can rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrapped in plastic wrapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather is soaked, so it gets soft and workable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gatherd on the back side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edge marked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing line found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holes for sewing are made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing time.
> The little antler thing, is a tool I made and use to compress the leather, this is a process, where you keep going over the whole sheath, compressing the leather again and again, as it dries, like this you get a sheath, hard as wood (huge work, but well worth it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some classical music, tobacco in the pipe and time fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible not to smile here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daves knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I pulled the shape off, it suits the bulky handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back is cut to desired size and all edges get a tour with the edging tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the knifes are drying, it's time to start working on the belt loops.
> Strips of leather cut.
> Same as the sheaths, so notice how the texture and even color changed, after working the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three holes are made on each side of the stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Devil is in the detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loops are soaked and braided into the sheaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loops in place, stich holes made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes this will hold them in place once dry, no glue, just friction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe punched into the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still working the leather, from time to time, with the antler tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tadddaaaa, three sheaths made.
> The one on left, is without the internal wood sheath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to die…. dye I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a light brown, to add life to the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiles.
> Even I'm a wee worried, since the extremely warm weather makes the leather dry out too fast.
> This can lead to the sheaths getting too small, and then it's all over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last step, is to apply leather fat and wax, this might help to hold some moisture.
> Finally a polish.
> It worked, the sheaths did get a wee tight, but I took a little of my handles thickness and then it was all fine again.
> Also the closure on the back opened a wee, so that was glued together and the disaster was avoided.
> Happy monkey here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So back in my own workshop.
> Notice there's a cardboard box on the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's zoom in…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeps, it's a box, that will now travel back to America.
> I will pray to the Ocean, that it will arrive safe.
> 
> Thank you Dave for making this little blog possible and for putting some magic into life.
> Thank you who reads this, for sharing our joy.
> 
> You can see the knifes here on Daves post about how they were made.
> 
> Hope it can be to some inspiration and to see that SPRAD joy is the biggest joy off all.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> MaFe


Thanks, Mads, for allowing us to ride along on such a marvelous experience.


----------



## Jim Jakosh

mafe said:


> *Friendship and Knifes travelling the oceans - the SPRAD knifes*
> 
> *Friendship and Knifes travelling the oceans*
> the SPRAD knifes
> 
> Once upon a time there were a man called Dave in the wild wild West, he originally came all the way from *P*oland, Dave imported wonderful laminated carving knife blades from *S*weden and Birch bark from *R*ussia, that came over land and over oceans to his workshop in *A*merica, where he with his bare hands and teeth's created two knifes (not sure if he used his teeth's, but I liked the sound of it). Well once he was finished he jumped on his horsepower and went to the Federal post, where he shipped it pf to *D*enmark. I'm not really sure from there, but either a noisy bird or a ship brought it over the Ocean to Europe, home of the Vikings, that once discovered America, in their beautiful ships. In Denmark it was delivered to an old grumpy Viking, former master builder and a playful set of hands. He cut up a cow (or at least some skin from it), then shaped and made it into sheaths, so the knifes should not go bare or freeze at night (come on MaFe, you are loosing it)... Ok, back on track, once the sheaths were made, MaFe could ware his on one of his many hammock tours into the forests of Denmark and on his way there, he went to deliver the other knife to the Danish postal service, so they could send it back over the ocean, to Dave (who now we are waiting for it to arrive).
> They were both so happy for the story and so they SPRAD (past participle of spread) the word, of how wonderful it is, to be kind to one another, from time to time.
> Big smile.
> (If you did not get it then look at highlighted letters in the text above).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, the SPRAD knifes.
> Fine knifes with laminated Swedish steel, Russian bark handles.
> The one on top is Daves, he like a good grip on his knifes.
> Under is mine, after I reshaped the handle to fit my hand, but keep the shape of Daves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine before reshaping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knifes, knifes and another knife.
> (Last one laminated steel and made by me here in Denamark).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see this is a good fit in my hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my surprise Daves knife is really comfortable too, the bulky handle will make it easy to carve for hours without getting tired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the pack from Dave, I also found some fine wood and a wonderful kind letter.
> Thank you Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the luck, to borrow our LJ buddy Kærlighedsbamsen summerhouse and the first thing I did, when I got there, were to start sketching ideas for the sheaths.
> I had to make a design, that would fit both shapes and that were in Scandinavian tradition, so it would make sense I made them here in Denmark.
> So I decided to go for the traditional back sewn sheath type, with a cone shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting on the porch, looking at the workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, I'm working on several projects at once, when doing leather work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Ty's workshop, leather roll, longbow, meditation stool, pipe tobacco, some of my tools, a mouse trap bucket and finally the wonderful atmosphere Ty has created here. What more can a man wish for?
> (My girlfriend came on and off, to visit).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking out into the garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the top of the sketch you can see the name idea taking form and also sketches of shape, before the final one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, the knifes now good short wooden sheaths.
> This is so I can shape the leather to the right form, since I want that cone shape and this is also a traditional way of making Scandinavian sheaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With pieces of paper, the shape is found and made into a template.
> Just folding it around the knife and adding some for sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to cut.
> Hopefully not a toe…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather cut to shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protecting the blades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaseline are put on the parts than can rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrapped in plastic wrapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather is soaked, so it gets soft and workable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gatherd on the back side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edge marked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing line found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holes for sewing are made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing time.
> The little antler thing, is a tool I made and use to compress the leather, this is a process, where you keep going over the whole sheath, compressing the leather again and again, as it dries, like this you get a sheath, hard as wood (huge work, but well worth it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some classical music, tobacco in the pipe and time fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible not to smile here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daves knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I pulled the shape off, it suits the bulky handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back is cut to desired size and all edges get a tour with the edging tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the knifes are drying, it's time to start working on the belt loops.
> Strips of leather cut.
> Same as the sheaths, so notice how the texture and even color changed, after working the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three holes are made on each side of the stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Devil is in the detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loops are soaked and braided into the sheaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loops in place, stich holes made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes this will hold them in place once dry, no glue, just friction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe punched into the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still working the leather, from time to time, with the antler tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tadddaaaa, three sheaths made.
> The one on left, is without the internal wood sheath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to die…. dye I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a light brown, to add life to the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiles.
> Even I'm a wee worried, since the extremely warm weather makes the leather dry out too fast.
> This can lead to the sheaths getting too small, and then it's all over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last step, is to apply leather fat and wax, this might help to hold some moisture.
> Finally a polish.
> It worked, the sheaths did get a wee tight, but I took a little of my handles thickness and then it was all fine again.
> Also the closure on the back opened a wee, so that was glued together and the disaster was avoided.
> Happy monkey here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So back in my own workshop.
> Notice there's a cardboard box on the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's zoom in…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeps, it's a box, that will now travel back to America.
> I will pray to the Ocean, that it will arrive safe.
> 
> Thank you Dave for making this little blog possible and for putting some magic into life.
> Thank you who reads this, for sharing our joy.
> 
> You can see the knifes here on Daves post about how they were made.
> 
> Hope it can be to some inspiration and to see that SPRAD joy is the biggest joy off all.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> MaFe


Great story Mads and masterful work. you are truly a master craftsman.

cheers, my friend…..............Jim


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen

mafe said:


> *Friendship and Knifes travelling the oceans - the SPRAD knifes*
> 
> *Friendship and Knifes travelling the oceans*
> the SPRAD knifes
> 
> Once upon a time there were a man called Dave in the wild wild West, he originally came all the way from *P*oland, Dave imported wonderful laminated carving knife blades from *S*weden and Birch bark from *R*ussia, that came over land and over oceans to his workshop in *A*merica, where he with his bare hands and teeth's created two knifes (not sure if he used his teeth's, but I liked the sound of it). Well once he was finished he jumped on his horsepower and went to the Federal post, where he shipped it pf to *D*enmark. I'm not really sure from there, but either a noisy bird or a ship brought it over the Ocean to Europe, home of the Vikings, that once discovered America, in their beautiful ships. In Denmark it was delivered to an old grumpy Viking, former master builder and a playful set of hands. He cut up a cow (or at least some skin from it), then shaped and made it into sheaths, so the knifes should not go bare or freeze at night (come on MaFe, you are loosing it)... Ok, back on track, once the sheaths were made, MaFe could ware his on one of his many hammock tours into the forests of Denmark and on his way there, he went to deliver the other knife to the Danish postal service, so they could send it back over the ocean, to Dave (who now we are waiting for it to arrive).
> They were both so happy for the story and so they SPRAD (past participle of spread) the word, of how wonderful it is, to be kind to one another, from time to time.
> Big smile.
> (If you did not get it then look at highlighted letters in the text above).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, the SPRAD knifes.
> Fine knifes with laminated Swedish steel, Russian bark handles.
> The one on top is Daves, he like a good grip on his knifes.
> Under is mine, after I reshaped the handle to fit my hand, but keep the shape of Daves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine before reshaping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knifes, knifes and another knife.
> (Last one laminated steel and made by me here in Denamark).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see this is a good fit in my hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my surprise Daves knife is really comfortable too, the bulky handle will make it easy to carve for hours without getting tired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the pack from Dave, I also found some fine wood and a wonderful kind letter.
> Thank you Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the luck, to borrow our LJ buddy Kærlighedsbamsen summerhouse and the first thing I did, when I got there, were to start sketching ideas for the sheaths.
> I had to make a design, that would fit both shapes and that were in Scandinavian tradition, so it would make sense I made them here in Denmark.
> So I decided to go for the traditional back sewn sheath type, with a cone shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting on the porch, looking at the workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, I'm working on several projects at once, when doing leather work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Ty's workshop, leather roll, longbow, meditation stool, pipe tobacco, some of my tools, a mouse trap bucket and finally the wonderful atmosphere Ty has created here. What more can a man wish for?
> (My girlfriend came on and off, to visit).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking out into the garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the top of the sketch you can see the name idea taking form and also sketches of shape, before the final one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, the knifes now good short wooden sheaths.
> This is so I can shape the leather to the right form, since I want that cone shape and this is also a traditional way of making Scandinavian sheaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With pieces of paper, the shape is found and made into a template.
> Just folding it around the knife and adding some for sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to cut.
> Hopefully not a toe…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather cut to shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protecting the blades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaseline are put on the parts than can rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrapped in plastic wrapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather is soaked, so it gets soft and workable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gatherd on the back side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edge marked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing line found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holes for sewing are made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing time.
> The little antler thing, is a tool I made and use to compress the leather, this is a process, where you keep going over the whole sheath, compressing the leather again and again, as it dries, like this you get a sheath, hard as wood (huge work, but well worth it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some classical music, tobacco in the pipe and time fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible not to smile here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daves knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I pulled the shape off, it suits the bulky handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back is cut to desired size and all edges get a tour with the edging tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the knifes are drying, it's time to start working on the belt loops.
> Strips of leather cut.
> Same as the sheaths, so notice how the texture and even color changed, after working the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three holes are made on each side of the stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Devil is in the detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loops are soaked and braided into the sheaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loops in place, stich holes made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes this will hold them in place once dry, no glue, just friction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe punched into the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still working the leather, from time to time, with the antler tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tadddaaaa, three sheaths made.
> The one on left, is without the internal wood sheath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to die…. dye I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a light brown, to add life to the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiles.
> Even I'm a wee worried, since the extremely warm weather makes the leather dry out too fast.
> This can lead to the sheaths getting too small, and then it's all over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last step, is to apply leather fat and wax, this might help to hold some moisture.
> Finally a polish.
> It worked, the sheaths did get a wee tight, but I took a little of my handles thickness and then it was all fine again.
> Also the closure on the back opened a wee, so that was glued together and the disaster was avoided.
> Happy monkey here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So back in my own workshop.
> Notice there's a cardboard box on the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's zoom in…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeps, it's a box, that will now travel back to America.
> I will pray to the Ocean, that it will arrive safe.
> 
> Thank you Dave for making this little blog possible and for putting some magic into life.
> Thank you who reads this, for sharing our joy.
> 
> You can see the knifes here on Daves post about how they were made.
> 
> Hope it can be to some inspiration and to see that SPRAD joy is the biggest joy off all.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> MaFe


A good story about sharing and cooperation across borders. And great to see what you made while in my workshop. It looks a bit bare without the usual tools but (of cource) you brought a lot of you own


----------



## Druid

mafe said:


> *Friendship and Knifes travelling the oceans - the SPRAD knifes*
> 
> *Friendship and Knifes travelling the oceans*
> the SPRAD knifes
> 
> Once upon a time there were a man called Dave in the wild wild West, he originally came all the way from *P*oland, Dave imported wonderful laminated carving knife blades from *S*weden and Birch bark from *R*ussia, that came over land and over oceans to his workshop in *A*merica, where he with his bare hands and teeth's created two knifes (not sure if he used his teeth's, but I liked the sound of it). Well once he was finished he jumped on his horsepower and went to the Federal post, where he shipped it pf to *D*enmark. I'm not really sure from there, but either a noisy bird or a ship brought it over the Ocean to Europe, home of the Vikings, that once discovered America, in their beautiful ships. In Denmark it was delivered to an old grumpy Viking, former master builder and a playful set of hands. He cut up a cow (or at least some skin from it), then shaped and made it into sheaths, so the knifes should not go bare or freeze at night (come on MaFe, you are loosing it)... Ok, back on track, once the sheaths were made, MaFe could ware his on one of his many hammock tours into the forests of Denmark and on his way there, he went to deliver the other knife to the Danish postal service, so they could send it back over the ocean, to Dave (who now we are waiting for it to arrive).
> They were both so happy for the story and so they SPRAD (past participle of spread) the word, of how wonderful it is, to be kind to one another, from time to time.
> Big smile.
> (If you did not get it then look at highlighted letters in the text above).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, the SPRAD knifes.
> Fine knifes with laminated Swedish steel, Russian bark handles.
> The one on top is Daves, he like a good grip on his knifes.
> Under is mine, after I reshaped the handle to fit my hand, but keep the shape of Daves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine before reshaping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knifes, knifes and another knife.
> (Last one laminated steel and made by me here in Denamark).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see this is a good fit in my hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my surprise Daves knife is really comfortable too, the bulky handle will make it easy to carve for hours without getting tired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the pack from Dave, I also found some fine wood and a wonderful kind letter.
> Thank you Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the luck, to borrow our LJ buddy Kærlighedsbamsen summerhouse and the first thing I did, when I got there, were to start sketching ideas for the sheaths.
> I had to make a design, that would fit both shapes and that were in Scandinavian tradition, so it would make sense I made them here in Denmark.
> So I decided to go for the traditional back sewn sheath type, with a cone shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting on the porch, looking at the workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, I'm working on several projects at once, when doing leather work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Ty's workshop, leather roll, longbow, meditation stool, pipe tobacco, some of my tools, a mouse trap bucket and finally the wonderful atmosphere Ty has created here. What more can a man wish for?
> (My girlfriend came on and off, to visit).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking out into the garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the top of the sketch you can see the name idea taking form and also sketches of shape, before the final one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, the knifes now good short wooden sheaths.
> This is so I can shape the leather to the right form, since I want that cone shape and this is also a traditional way of making Scandinavian sheaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With pieces of paper, the shape is found and made into a template.
> Just folding it around the knife and adding some for sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to cut.
> Hopefully not a toe…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather cut to shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protecting the blades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaseline are put on the parts than can rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrapped in plastic wrapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather is soaked, so it gets soft and workable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gatherd on the back side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edge marked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing line found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holes for sewing are made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing time.
> The little antler thing, is a tool I made and use to compress the leather, this is a process, where you keep going over the whole sheath, compressing the leather again and again, as it dries, like this you get a sheath, hard as wood (huge work, but well worth it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some classical music, tobacco in the pipe and time fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible not to smile here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daves knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I pulled the shape off, it suits the bulky handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back is cut to desired size and all edges get a tour with the edging tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the knifes are drying, it's time to start working on the belt loops.
> Strips of leather cut.
> Same as the sheaths, so notice how the texture and even color changed, after working the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three holes are made on each side of the stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Devil is in the detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loops are soaked and braided into the sheaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loops in place, stich holes made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes this will hold them in place once dry, no glue, just friction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe punched into the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still working the leather, from time to time, with the antler tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tadddaaaa, three sheaths made.
> The one on left, is without the internal wood sheath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to die…. dye I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a light brown, to add life to the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiles.
> Even I'm a wee worried, since the extremely warm weather makes the leather dry out too fast.
> This can lead to the sheaths getting too small, and then it's all over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last step, is to apply leather fat and wax, this might help to hold some moisture.
> Finally a polish.
> It worked, the sheaths did get a wee tight, but I took a little of my handles thickness and then it was all fine again.
> Also the closure on the back opened a wee, so that was glued together and the disaster was avoided.
> Happy monkey here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So back in my own workshop.
> Notice there's a cardboard box on the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's zoom in…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeps, it's a box, that will now travel back to America.
> I will pray to the Ocean, that it will arrive safe.
> 
> Thank you Dave for making this little blog possible and for putting some magic into life.
> Thank you who reads this, for sharing our joy.
> 
> You can see the knifes here on Daves post about how they were made.
> 
> Hope it can be to some inspiration and to see that SPRAD joy is the biggest joy off all.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> MaFe


Very well explained and photographed project. Thanks for sharing Mads.


----------



## pottz

mafe said:


> *Friendship and Knifes travelling the oceans - the SPRAD knifes*
> 
> *Friendship and Knifes travelling the oceans*
> the SPRAD knifes
> 
> Once upon a time there were a man called Dave in the wild wild West, he originally came all the way from *P*oland, Dave imported wonderful laminated carving knife blades from *S*weden and Birch bark from *R*ussia, that came over land and over oceans to his workshop in *A*merica, where he with his bare hands and teeth's created two knifes (not sure if he used his teeth's, but I liked the sound of it). Well once he was finished he jumped on his horsepower and went to the Federal post, where he shipped it pf to *D*enmark. I'm not really sure from there, but either a noisy bird or a ship brought it over the Ocean to Europe, home of the Vikings, that once discovered America, in their beautiful ships. In Denmark it was delivered to an old grumpy Viking, former master builder and a playful set of hands. He cut up a cow (or at least some skin from it), then shaped and made it into sheaths, so the knifes should not go bare or freeze at night (come on MaFe, you are loosing it)... Ok, back on track, once the sheaths were made, MaFe could ware his on one of his many hammock tours into the forests of Denmark and on his way there, he went to deliver the other knife to the Danish postal service, so they could send it back over the ocean, to Dave (who now we are waiting for it to arrive).
> They were both so happy for the story and so they SPRAD (past participle of spread) the word, of how wonderful it is, to be kind to one another, from time to time.
> Big smile.
> (If you did not get it then look at highlighted letters in the text above).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, the SPRAD knifes.
> Fine knifes with laminated Swedish steel, Russian bark handles.
> The one on top is Daves, he like a good grip on his knifes.
> Under is mine, after I reshaped the handle to fit my hand, but keep the shape of Daves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine before reshaping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knifes, knifes and another knife.
> (Last one laminated steel and made by me here in Denamark).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see this is a good fit in my hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my surprise Daves knife is really comfortable too, the bulky handle will make it easy to carve for hours without getting tired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the pack from Dave, I also found some fine wood and a wonderful kind letter.
> Thank you Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the luck, to borrow our LJ buddy Kærlighedsbamsen summerhouse and the first thing I did, when I got there, were to start sketching ideas for the sheaths.
> I had to make a design, that would fit both shapes and that were in Scandinavian tradition, so it would make sense I made them here in Denmark.
> So I decided to go for the traditional back sewn sheath type, with a cone shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting on the porch, looking at the workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, I'm working on several projects at once, when doing leather work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Ty's workshop, leather roll, longbow, meditation stool, pipe tobacco, some of my tools, a mouse trap bucket and finally the wonderful atmosphere Ty has created here. What more can a man wish for?
> (My girlfriend came on and off, to visit).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking out into the garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the top of the sketch you can see the name idea taking form and also sketches of shape, before the final one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, the knifes now good short wooden sheaths.
> This is so I can shape the leather to the right form, since I want that cone shape and this is also a traditional way of making Scandinavian sheaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With pieces of paper, the shape is found and made into a template.
> Just folding it around the knife and adding some for sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to cut.
> Hopefully not a toe…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather cut to shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protecting the blades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaseline are put on the parts than can rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrapped in plastic wrapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather is soaked, so it gets soft and workable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gatherd on the back side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edge marked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing line found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holes for sewing are made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing time.
> The little antler thing, is a tool I made and use to compress the leather, this is a process, where you keep going over the whole sheath, compressing the leather again and again, as it dries, like this you get a sheath, hard as wood (huge work, but well worth it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some classical music, tobacco in the pipe and time fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible not to smile here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daves knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I pulled the shape off, it suits the bulky handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back is cut to desired size and all edges get a tour with the edging tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the knifes are drying, it's time to start working on the belt loops.
> Strips of leather cut.
> Same as the sheaths, so notice how the texture and even color changed, after working the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three holes are made on each side of the stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Devil is in the detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loops are soaked and braided into the sheaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loops in place, stich holes made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes this will hold them in place once dry, no glue, just friction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe punched into the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still working the leather, from time to time, with the antler tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tadddaaaa, three sheaths made.
> The one on left, is without the internal wood sheath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to die…. dye I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a light brown, to add life to the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiles.
> Even I'm a wee worried, since the extremely warm weather makes the leather dry out too fast.
> This can lead to the sheaths getting too small, and then it's all over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last step, is to apply leather fat and wax, this might help to hold some moisture.
> Finally a polish.
> It worked, the sheaths did get a wee tight, but I took a little of my handles thickness and then it was all fine again.
> Also the closure on the back opened a wee, so that was glued together and the disaster was avoided.
> Happy monkey here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So back in my own workshop.
> Notice there's a cardboard box on the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's zoom in…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeps, it's a box, that will now travel back to America.
> I will pray to the Ocean, that it will arrive safe.
> 
> Thank you Dave for making this little blog possible and for putting some magic into life.
> Thank you who reads this, for sharing our joy.
> 
> You can see the knifes here on Daves post about how they were made.
> 
> Hope it can be to some inspiration and to see that SPRAD joy is the biggest joy off all.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> MaFe


another wonderful journey youve takin us mads,i always love all the photos you show us.those are some real cool knives and i love your friends workshop,i could spend many days their creating.thanks for taking the time to share this.


----------



## socrbent

mafe said:


> *Friendship and Knifes travelling the oceans - the SPRAD knifes*
> 
> *Friendship and Knifes travelling the oceans*
> the SPRAD knifes
> 
> Once upon a time there were a man called Dave in the wild wild West, he originally came all the way from *P*oland, Dave imported wonderful laminated carving knife blades from *S*weden and Birch bark from *R*ussia, that came over land and over oceans to his workshop in *A*merica, where he with his bare hands and teeth's created two knifes (not sure if he used his teeth's, but I liked the sound of it). Well once he was finished he jumped on his horsepower and went to the Federal post, where he shipped it pf to *D*enmark. I'm not really sure from there, but either a noisy bird or a ship brought it over the Ocean to Europe, home of the Vikings, that once discovered America, in their beautiful ships. In Denmark it was delivered to an old grumpy Viking, former master builder and a playful set of hands. He cut up a cow (or at least some skin from it), then shaped and made it into sheaths, so the knifes should not go bare or freeze at night (come on MaFe, you are loosing it)... Ok, back on track, once the sheaths were made, MaFe could ware his on one of his many hammock tours into the forests of Denmark and on his way there, he went to deliver the other knife to the Danish postal service, so they could send it back over the ocean, to Dave (who now we are waiting for it to arrive).
> They were both so happy for the story and so they SPRAD (past participle of spread) the word, of how wonderful it is, to be kind to one another, from time to time.
> Big smile.
> (If you did not get it then look at highlighted letters in the text above).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, the SPRAD knifes.
> Fine knifes with laminated Swedish steel, Russian bark handles.
> The one on top is Daves, he like a good grip on his knifes.
> Under is mine, after I reshaped the handle to fit my hand, but keep the shape of Daves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine before reshaping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knifes, knifes and another knife.
> (Last one laminated steel and made by me here in Denamark).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see this is a good fit in my hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my surprise Daves knife is really comfortable too, the bulky handle will make it easy to carve for hours without getting tired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the pack from Dave, I also found some fine wood and a wonderful kind letter.
> Thank you Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the luck, to borrow our LJ buddy Kærlighedsbamsen summerhouse and the first thing I did, when I got there, were to start sketching ideas for the sheaths.
> I had to make a design, that would fit both shapes and that were in Scandinavian tradition, so it would make sense I made them here in Denmark.
> So I decided to go for the traditional back sewn sheath type, with a cone shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting on the porch, looking at the workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, I'm working on several projects at once, when doing leather work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Ty's workshop, leather roll, longbow, meditation stool, pipe tobacco, some of my tools, a mouse trap bucket and finally the wonderful atmosphere Ty has created here. What more can a man wish for?
> (My girlfriend came on and off, to visit).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking out into the garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the top of the sketch you can see the name idea taking form and also sketches of shape, before the final one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, the knifes now good short wooden sheaths.
> This is so I can shape the leather to the right form, since I want that cone shape and this is also a traditional way of making Scandinavian sheaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With pieces of paper, the shape is found and made into a template.
> Just folding it around the knife and adding some for sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to cut.
> Hopefully not a toe…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather cut to shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protecting the blades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaseline are put on the parts than can rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrapped in plastic wrapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather is soaked, so it gets soft and workable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gatherd on the back side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edge marked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing line found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holes for sewing are made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing time.
> The little antler thing, is a tool I made and use to compress the leather, this is a process, where you keep going over the whole sheath, compressing the leather again and again, as it dries, like this you get a sheath, hard as wood (huge work, but well worth it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some classical music, tobacco in the pipe and time fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible not to smile here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daves knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I pulled the shape off, it suits the bulky handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back is cut to desired size and all edges get a tour with the edging tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the knifes are drying, it's time to start working on the belt loops.
> Strips of leather cut.
> Same as the sheaths, so notice how the texture and even color changed, after working the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three holes are made on each side of the stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Devil is in the detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loops are soaked and braided into the sheaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loops in place, stich holes made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes this will hold them in place once dry, no glue, just friction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe punched into the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still working the leather, from time to time, with the antler tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tadddaaaa, three sheaths made.
> The one on left, is without the internal wood sheath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to die…. dye I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a light brown, to add life to the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiles.
> Even I'm a wee worried, since the extremely warm weather makes the leather dry out too fast.
> This can lead to the sheaths getting too small, and then it's all over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last step, is to apply leather fat and wax, this might help to hold some moisture.
> Finally a polish.
> It worked, the sheaths did get a wee tight, but I took a little of my handles thickness and then it was all fine again.
> Also the closure on the back opened a wee, so that was glued together and the disaster was avoided.
> Happy monkey here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So back in my own workshop.
> Notice there's a cardboard box on the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's zoom in…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeps, it's a box, that will now travel back to America.
> I will pray to the Ocean, that it will arrive safe.
> 
> Thank you Dave for making this little blog possible and for putting some magic into life.
> Thank you who reads this, for sharing our joy.
> 
> You can see the knifes here on Daves post about how they were made.
> 
> Hope it can be to some inspiration and to see that SPRAD joy is the biggest joy off all.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> MaFe


Thanks for the most enjoyable story, the knives and sheaves.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

mafe said:


> *Friendship and Knifes travelling the oceans - the SPRAD knifes*
> 
> *Friendship and Knifes travelling the oceans*
> the SPRAD knifes
> 
> Once upon a time there were a man called Dave in the wild wild West, he originally came all the way from *P*oland, Dave imported wonderful laminated carving knife blades from *S*weden and Birch bark from *R*ussia, that came over land and over oceans to his workshop in *A*merica, where he with his bare hands and teeth's created two knifes (not sure if he used his teeth's, but I liked the sound of it). Well once he was finished he jumped on his horsepower and went to the Federal post, where he shipped it pf to *D*enmark. I'm not really sure from there, but either a noisy bird or a ship brought it over the Ocean to Europe, home of the Vikings, that once discovered America, in their beautiful ships. In Denmark it was delivered to an old grumpy Viking, former master builder and a playful set of hands. He cut up a cow (or at least some skin from it), then shaped and made it into sheaths, so the knifes should not go bare or freeze at night (come on MaFe, you are loosing it)... Ok, back on track, once the sheaths were made, MaFe could ware his on one of his many hammock tours into the forests of Denmark and on his way there, he went to deliver the other knife to the Danish postal service, so they could send it back over the ocean, to Dave (who now we are waiting for it to arrive).
> They were both so happy for the story and so they SPRAD (past participle of spread) the word, of how wonderful it is, to be kind to one another, from time to time.
> Big smile.
> (If you did not get it then look at highlighted letters in the text above).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, the SPRAD knifes.
> Fine knifes with laminated Swedish steel, Russian bark handles.
> The one on top is Daves, he like a good grip on his knifes.
> Under is mine, after I reshaped the handle to fit my hand, but keep the shape of Daves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine before reshaping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knifes, knifes and another knife.
> (Last one laminated steel and made by me here in Denamark).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see this is a good fit in my hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my surprise Daves knife is really comfortable too, the bulky handle will make it easy to carve for hours without getting tired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the pack from Dave, I also found some fine wood and a wonderful kind letter.
> Thank you Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the luck, to borrow our LJ buddy Kærlighedsbamsen summerhouse and the first thing I did, when I got there, were to start sketching ideas for the sheaths.
> I had to make a design, that would fit both shapes and that were in Scandinavian tradition, so it would make sense I made them here in Denmark.
> So I decided to go for the traditional back sewn sheath type, with a cone shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting on the porch, looking at the workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, I'm working on several projects at once, when doing leather work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Ty's workshop, leather roll, longbow, meditation stool, pipe tobacco, some of my tools, a mouse trap bucket and finally the wonderful atmosphere Ty has created here. What more can a man wish for?
> (My girlfriend came on and off, to visit).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking out into the garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the top of the sketch you can see the name idea taking form and also sketches of shape, before the final one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, the knifes now good short wooden sheaths.
> This is so I can shape the leather to the right form, since I want that cone shape and this is also a traditional way of making Scandinavian sheaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With pieces of paper, the shape is found and made into a template.
> Just folding it around the knife and adding some for sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to cut.
> Hopefully not a toe…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather cut to shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protecting the blades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaseline are put on the parts than can rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrapped in plastic wrapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather is soaked, so it gets soft and workable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gatherd on the back side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edge marked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing line found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holes for sewing are made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing time.
> The little antler thing, is a tool I made and use to compress the leather, this is a process, where you keep going over the whole sheath, compressing the leather again and again, as it dries, like this you get a sheath, hard as wood (huge work, but well worth it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some classical music, tobacco in the pipe and time fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible not to smile here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daves knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I pulled the shape off, it suits the bulky handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back is cut to desired size and all edges get a tour with the edging tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the knifes are drying, it's time to start working on the belt loops.
> Strips of leather cut.
> Same as the sheaths, so notice how the texture and even color changed, after working the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three holes are made on each side of the stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Devil is in the detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loops are soaked and braided into the sheaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loops in place, stich holes made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes this will hold them in place once dry, no glue, just friction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe punched into the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still working the leather, from time to time, with the antler tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tadddaaaa, three sheaths made.
> The one on left, is without the internal wood sheath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to die…. dye I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a light brown, to add life to the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiles.
> Even I'm a wee worried, since the extremely warm weather makes the leather dry out too fast.
> This can lead to the sheaths getting too small, and then it's all over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last step, is to apply leather fat and wax, this might help to hold some moisture.
> Finally a polish.
> It worked, the sheaths did get a wee tight, but I took a little of my handles thickness and then it was all fine again.
> Also the closure on the back opened a wee, so that was glued together and the disaster was avoided.
> Happy monkey here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So back in my own workshop.
> Notice there's a cardboard box on the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's zoom in…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeps, it's a box, that will now travel back to America.
> I will pray to the Ocean, that it will arrive safe.
> 
> Thank you Dave for making this little blog possible and for putting some magic into life.
> Thank you who reads this, for sharing our joy.
> 
> You can see the knifes here on Daves post about how they were made.
> 
> Hope it can be to some inspiration and to see that SPRAD joy is the biggest joy off all.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> MaFe


Nice post Mads. Thanks for showing us the way. As always, very informative.


----------



## swirt

mafe said:


> *Friendship and Knifes travelling the oceans - the SPRAD knifes*
> 
> *Friendship and Knifes travelling the oceans*
> the SPRAD knifes
> 
> Once upon a time there were a man called Dave in the wild wild West, he originally came all the way from *P*oland, Dave imported wonderful laminated carving knife blades from *S*weden and Birch bark from *R*ussia, that came over land and over oceans to his workshop in *A*merica, where he with his bare hands and teeth's created two knifes (not sure if he used his teeth's, but I liked the sound of it). Well once he was finished he jumped on his horsepower and went to the Federal post, where he shipped it pf to *D*enmark. I'm not really sure from there, but either a noisy bird or a ship brought it over the Ocean to Europe, home of the Vikings, that once discovered America, in their beautiful ships. In Denmark it was delivered to an old grumpy Viking, former master builder and a playful set of hands. He cut up a cow (or at least some skin from it), then shaped and made it into sheaths, so the knifes should not go bare or freeze at night (come on MaFe, you are loosing it)... Ok, back on track, once the sheaths were made, MaFe could ware his on one of his many hammock tours into the forests of Denmark and on his way there, he went to deliver the other knife to the Danish postal service, so they could send it back over the ocean, to Dave (who now we are waiting for it to arrive).
> They were both so happy for the story and so they SPRAD (past participle of spread) the word, of how wonderful it is, to be kind to one another, from time to time.
> Big smile.
> (If you did not get it then look at highlighted letters in the text above).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, the SPRAD knifes.
> Fine knifes with laminated Swedish steel, Russian bark handles.
> The one on top is Daves, he like a good grip on his knifes.
> Under is mine, after I reshaped the handle to fit my hand, but keep the shape of Daves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine before reshaping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knifes, knifes and another knife.
> (Last one laminated steel and made by me here in Denamark).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see this is a good fit in my hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my surprise Daves knife is really comfortable too, the bulky handle will make it easy to carve for hours without getting tired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the pack from Dave, I also found some fine wood and a wonderful kind letter.
> Thank you Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the luck, to borrow our LJ buddy Kærlighedsbamsen summerhouse and the first thing I did, when I got there, were to start sketching ideas for the sheaths.
> I had to make a design, that would fit both shapes and that were in Scandinavian tradition, so it would make sense I made them here in Denmark.
> So I decided to go for the traditional back sewn sheath type, with a cone shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting on the porch, looking at the workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, I'm working on several projects at once, when doing leather work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Ty's workshop, leather roll, longbow, meditation stool, pipe tobacco, some of my tools, a mouse trap bucket and finally the wonderful atmosphere Ty has created here. What more can a man wish for?
> (My girlfriend came on and off, to visit).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking out into the garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the top of the sketch you can see the name idea taking form and also sketches of shape, before the final one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, the knifes now good short wooden sheaths.
> This is so I can shape the leather to the right form, since I want that cone shape and this is also a traditional way of making Scandinavian sheaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With pieces of paper, the shape is found and made into a template.
> Just folding it around the knife and adding some for sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to cut.
> Hopefully not a toe…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather cut to shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protecting the blades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaseline are put on the parts than can rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrapped in plastic wrapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather is soaked, so it gets soft and workable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gatherd on the back side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edge marked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing line found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holes for sewing are made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing time.
> The little antler thing, is a tool I made and use to compress the leather, this is a process, where you keep going over the whole sheath, compressing the leather again and again, as it dries, like this you get a sheath, hard as wood (huge work, but well worth it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some classical music, tobacco in the pipe and time fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible not to smile here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daves knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I pulled the shape off, it suits the bulky handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back is cut to desired size and all edges get a tour with the edging tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the knifes are drying, it's time to start working on the belt loops.
> Strips of leather cut.
> Same as the sheaths, so notice how the texture and even color changed, after working the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three holes are made on each side of the stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Devil is in the detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loops are soaked and braided into the sheaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loops in place, stich holes made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes this will hold them in place once dry, no glue, just friction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe punched into the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still working the leather, from time to time, with the antler tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tadddaaaa, three sheaths made.
> The one on left, is without the internal wood sheath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to die…. dye I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a light brown, to add life to the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiles.
> Even I'm a wee worried, since the extremely warm weather makes the leather dry out too fast.
> This can lead to the sheaths getting too small, and then it's all over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last step, is to apply leather fat and wax, this might help to hold some moisture.
> Finally a polish.
> It worked, the sheaths did get a wee tight, but I took a little of my handles thickness and then it was all fine again.
> Also the closure on the back opened a wee, so that was glued together and the disaster was avoided.
> Happy monkey here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So back in my own workshop.
> Notice there's a cardboard box on the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's zoom in…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeps, it's a box, that will now travel back to America.
> I will pray to the Ocean, that it will arrive safe.
> 
> Thank you Dave for making this little blog possible and for putting some magic into life.
> Thank you who reads this, for sharing our joy.
> 
> You can see the knifes here on Daves post about how they were made.
> 
> Hope it can be to some inspiration and to see that SPRAD joy is the biggest joy off all.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> MaFe


What a great story. Nicely written as well as the sheaths.


----------



## Brit

mafe said:


> *Friendship and Knifes travelling the oceans - the SPRAD knifes*
> 
> *Friendship and Knifes travelling the oceans*
> the SPRAD knifes
> 
> Once upon a time there were a man called Dave in the wild wild West, he originally came all the way from *P*oland, Dave imported wonderful laminated carving knife blades from *S*weden and Birch bark from *R*ussia, that came over land and over oceans to his workshop in *A*merica, where he with his bare hands and teeth's created two knifes (not sure if he used his teeth's, but I liked the sound of it). Well once he was finished he jumped on his horsepower and went to the Federal post, where he shipped it pf to *D*enmark. I'm not really sure from there, but either a noisy bird or a ship brought it over the Ocean to Europe, home of the Vikings, that once discovered America, in their beautiful ships. In Denmark it was delivered to an old grumpy Viking, former master builder and a playful set of hands. He cut up a cow (or at least some skin from it), then shaped and made it into sheaths, so the knifes should not go bare or freeze at night (come on MaFe, you are loosing it)... Ok, back on track, once the sheaths were made, MaFe could ware his on one of his many hammock tours into the forests of Denmark and on his way there, he went to deliver the other knife to the Danish postal service, so they could send it back over the ocean, to Dave (who now we are waiting for it to arrive).
> They were both so happy for the story and so they SPRAD (past participle of spread) the word, of how wonderful it is, to be kind to one another, from time to time.
> Big smile.
> (If you did not get it then look at highlighted letters in the text above).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, the SPRAD knifes.
> Fine knifes with laminated Swedish steel, Russian bark handles.
> The one on top is Daves, he like a good grip on his knifes.
> Under is mine, after I reshaped the handle to fit my hand, but keep the shape of Daves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine before reshaping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knifes, knifes and another knife.
> (Last one laminated steel and made by me here in Denamark).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see this is a good fit in my hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my surprise Daves knife is really comfortable too, the bulky handle will make it easy to carve for hours without getting tired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the pack from Dave, I also found some fine wood and a wonderful kind letter.
> Thank you Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the luck, to borrow our LJ buddy Kærlighedsbamsen summerhouse and the first thing I did, when I got there, were to start sketching ideas for the sheaths.
> I had to make a design, that would fit both shapes and that were in Scandinavian tradition, so it would make sense I made them here in Denmark.
> So I decided to go for the traditional back sewn sheath type, with a cone shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting on the porch, looking at the workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, I'm working on several projects at once, when doing leather work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Ty's workshop, leather roll, longbow, meditation stool, pipe tobacco, some of my tools, a mouse trap bucket and finally the wonderful atmosphere Ty has created here. What more can a man wish for?
> (My girlfriend came on and off, to visit).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking out into the garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the top of the sketch you can see the name idea taking form and also sketches of shape, before the final one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, the knifes now good short wooden sheaths.
> This is so I can shape the leather to the right form, since I want that cone shape and this is also a traditional way of making Scandinavian sheaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With pieces of paper, the shape is found and made into a template.
> Just folding it around the knife and adding some for sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to cut.
> Hopefully not a toe…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather cut to shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protecting the blades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaseline are put on the parts than can rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrapped in plastic wrapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather is soaked, so it gets soft and workable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gatherd on the back side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edge marked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing line found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holes for sewing are made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing time.
> The little antler thing, is a tool I made and use to compress the leather, this is a process, where you keep going over the whole sheath, compressing the leather again and again, as it dries, like this you get a sheath, hard as wood (huge work, but well worth it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some classical music, tobacco in the pipe and time fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible not to smile here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daves knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I pulled the shape off, it suits the bulky handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back is cut to desired size and all edges get a tour with the edging tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the knifes are drying, it's time to start working on the belt loops.
> Strips of leather cut.
> Same as the sheaths, so notice how the texture and even color changed, after working the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three holes are made on each side of the stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Devil is in the detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loops are soaked and braided into the sheaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loops in place, stich holes made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes this will hold them in place once dry, no glue, just friction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe punched into the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still working the leather, from time to time, with the antler tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tadddaaaa, three sheaths made.
> The one on left, is without the internal wood sheath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to die…. dye I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a light brown, to add life to the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiles.
> Even I'm a wee worried, since the extremely warm weather makes the leather dry out too fast.
> This can lead to the sheaths getting too small, and then it's all over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last step, is to apply leather fat and wax, this might help to hold some moisture.
> Finally a polish.
> It worked, the sheaths did get a wee tight, but I took a little of my handles thickness and then it was all fine again.
> Also the closure on the back opened a wee, so that was glued together and the disaster was avoided.
> Happy monkey here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So back in my own workshop.
> Notice there's a cardboard box on the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's zoom in…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeps, it's a box, that will now travel back to America.
> I will pray to the Ocean, that it will arrive safe.
> 
> Thank you Dave for making this little blog possible and for putting some magic into life.
> Thank you who reads this, for sharing our joy.
> 
> You can see the knifes here on Daves post about how they were made.
> 
> Hope it can be to some inspiration and to see that SPRAD joy is the biggest joy off all.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> MaFe


Beautiful knives and wonderful blog. What a great way to start my day. Thank you Mads and Dave.


----------



## DavePolaschek

mafe said:


> *Friendship and Knifes travelling the oceans - the SPRAD knifes*
> 
> *Friendship and Knifes travelling the oceans*
> the SPRAD knifes
> 
> Once upon a time there were a man called Dave in the wild wild West, he originally came all the way from *P*oland, Dave imported wonderful laminated carving knife blades from *S*weden and Birch bark from *R*ussia, that came over land and over oceans to his workshop in *A*merica, where he with his bare hands and teeth's created two knifes (not sure if he used his teeth's, but I liked the sound of it). Well once he was finished he jumped on his horsepower and went to the Federal post, where he shipped it pf to *D*enmark. I'm not really sure from there, but either a noisy bird or a ship brought it over the Ocean to Europe, home of the Vikings, that once discovered America, in their beautiful ships. In Denmark it was delivered to an old grumpy Viking, former master builder and a playful set of hands. He cut up a cow (or at least some skin from it), then shaped and made it into sheaths, so the knifes should not go bare or freeze at night (come on MaFe, you are loosing it)... Ok, back on track, once the sheaths were made, MaFe could ware his on one of his many hammock tours into the forests of Denmark and on his way there, he went to deliver the other knife to the Danish postal service, so they could send it back over the ocean, to Dave (who now we are waiting for it to arrive).
> They were both so happy for the story and so they SPRAD (past participle of spread) the word, of how wonderful it is, to be kind to one another, from time to time.
> Big smile.
> (If you did not get it then look at highlighted letters in the text above).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, the SPRAD knifes.
> Fine knifes with laminated Swedish steel, Russian bark handles.
> The one on top is Daves, he like a good grip on his knifes.
> Under is mine, after I reshaped the handle to fit my hand, but keep the shape of Daves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine before reshaping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knifes, knifes and another knife.
> (Last one laminated steel and made by me here in Denamark).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see this is a good fit in my hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my surprise Daves knife is really comfortable too, the bulky handle will make it easy to carve for hours without getting tired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the pack from Dave, I also found some fine wood and a wonderful kind letter.
> Thank you Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the luck, to borrow our LJ buddy Kærlighedsbamsen summerhouse and the first thing I did, when I got there, were to start sketching ideas for the sheaths.
> I had to make a design, that would fit both shapes and that were in Scandinavian tradition, so it would make sense I made them here in Denmark.
> So I decided to go for the traditional back sewn sheath type, with a cone shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting on the porch, looking at the workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, I'm working on several projects at once, when doing leather work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Ty's workshop, leather roll, longbow, meditation stool, pipe tobacco, some of my tools, a mouse trap bucket and finally the wonderful atmosphere Ty has created here. What more can a man wish for?
> (My girlfriend came on and off, to visit).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking out into the garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the top of the sketch you can see the name idea taking form and also sketches of shape, before the final one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, the knifes now good short wooden sheaths.
> This is so I can shape the leather to the right form, since I want that cone shape and this is also a traditional way of making Scandinavian sheaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With pieces of paper, the shape is found and made into a template.
> Just folding it around the knife and adding some for sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to cut.
> Hopefully not a toe…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather cut to shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protecting the blades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaseline are put on the parts than can rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrapped in plastic wrapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather is soaked, so it gets soft and workable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gatherd on the back side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edge marked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing line found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holes for sewing are made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing time.
> The little antler thing, is a tool I made and use to compress the leather, this is a process, where you keep going over the whole sheath, compressing the leather again and again, as it dries, like this you get a sheath, hard as wood (huge work, but well worth it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some classical music, tobacco in the pipe and time fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible not to smile here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daves knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I pulled the shape off, it suits the bulky handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back is cut to desired size and all edges get a tour with the edging tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the knifes are drying, it's time to start working on the belt loops.
> Strips of leather cut.
> Same as the sheaths, so notice how the texture and even color changed, after working the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three holes are made on each side of the stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Devil is in the detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loops are soaked and braided into the sheaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loops in place, stich holes made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes this will hold them in place once dry, no glue, just friction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe punched into the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still working the leather, from time to time, with the antler tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tadddaaaa, three sheaths made.
> The one on left, is without the internal wood sheath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to die…. dye I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a light brown, to add life to the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiles.
> Even I'm a wee worried, since the extremely warm weather makes the leather dry out too fast.
> This can lead to the sheaths getting too small, and then it's all over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last step, is to apply leather fat and wax, this might help to hold some moisture.
> Finally a polish.
> It worked, the sheaths did get a wee tight, but I took a little of my handles thickness and then it was all fine again.
> Also the closure on the back opened a wee, so that was glued together and the disaster was avoided.
> Happy monkey here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So back in my own workshop.
> Notice there's a cardboard box on the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's zoom in…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeps, it's a box, that will now travel back to America.
> I will pray to the Ocean, that it will arrive safe.
> 
> Thank you Dave for making this little blog possible and for putting some magic into life.
> Thank you who reads this, for sharing our joy.
> 
> You can see the knifes here on Daves post about how they were made.
> 
> Hope it can be to some inspiration and to see that SPRAD joy is the biggest joy off all.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> MaFe


I wrote up the project post for the knives this morning if any of you are interested in what came before Mads story.


----------



## mikeacg

mafe said:


> *Friendship and Knifes travelling the oceans - the SPRAD knifes*
> 
> *Friendship and Knifes travelling the oceans*
> the SPRAD knifes
> 
> Once upon a time there were a man called Dave in the wild wild West, he originally came all the way from *P*oland, Dave imported wonderful laminated carving knife blades from *S*weden and Birch bark from *R*ussia, that came over land and over oceans to his workshop in *A*merica, where he with his bare hands and teeth's created two knifes (not sure if he used his teeth's, but I liked the sound of it). Well once he was finished he jumped on his horsepower and went to the Federal post, where he shipped it pf to *D*enmark. I'm not really sure from there, but either a noisy bird or a ship brought it over the Ocean to Europe, home of the Vikings, that once discovered America, in their beautiful ships. In Denmark it was delivered to an old grumpy Viking, former master builder and a playful set of hands. He cut up a cow (or at least some skin from it), then shaped and made it into sheaths, so the knifes should not go bare or freeze at night (come on MaFe, you are loosing it)... Ok, back on track, once the sheaths were made, MaFe could ware his on one of his many hammock tours into the forests of Denmark and on his way there, he went to deliver the other knife to the Danish postal service, so they could send it back over the ocean, to Dave (who now we are waiting for it to arrive).
> They were both so happy for the story and so they SPRAD (past participle of spread) the word, of how wonderful it is, to be kind to one another, from time to time.
> Big smile.
> (If you did not get it then look at highlighted letters in the text above).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, the SPRAD knifes.
> Fine knifes with laminated Swedish steel, Russian bark handles.
> The one on top is Daves, he like a good grip on his knifes.
> Under is mine, after I reshaped the handle to fit my hand, but keep the shape of Daves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine before reshaping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knifes, knifes and another knife.
> (Last one laminated steel and made by me here in Denamark).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see this is a good fit in my hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my surprise Daves knife is really comfortable too, the bulky handle will make it easy to carve for hours without getting tired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the pack from Dave, I also found some fine wood and a wonderful kind letter.
> Thank you Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the luck, to borrow our LJ buddy Kærlighedsbamsen summerhouse and the first thing I did, when I got there, were to start sketching ideas for the sheaths.
> I had to make a design, that would fit both shapes and that were in Scandinavian tradition, so it would make sense I made them here in Denmark.
> So I decided to go for the traditional back sewn sheath type, with a cone shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting on the porch, looking at the workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, I'm working on several projects at once, when doing leather work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Ty's workshop, leather roll, longbow, meditation stool, pipe tobacco, some of my tools, a mouse trap bucket and finally the wonderful atmosphere Ty has created here. What more can a man wish for?
> (My girlfriend came on and off, to visit).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking out into the garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the top of the sketch you can see the name idea taking form and also sketches of shape, before the final one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, the knifes now good short wooden sheaths.
> This is so I can shape the leather to the right form, since I want that cone shape and this is also a traditional way of making Scandinavian sheaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With pieces of paper, the shape is found and made into a template.
> Just folding it around the knife and adding some for sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to cut.
> Hopefully not a toe…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather cut to shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protecting the blades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaseline are put on the parts than can rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrapped in plastic wrapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather is soaked, so it gets soft and workable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gatherd on the back side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edge marked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing line found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holes for sewing are made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing time.
> The little antler thing, is a tool I made and use to compress the leather, this is a process, where you keep going over the whole sheath, compressing the leather again and again, as it dries, like this you get a sheath, hard as wood (huge work, but well worth it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some classical music, tobacco in the pipe and time fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible not to smile here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daves knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I pulled the shape off, it suits the bulky handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back is cut to desired size and all edges get a tour with the edging tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the knifes are drying, it's time to start working on the belt loops.
> Strips of leather cut.
> Same as the sheaths, so notice how the texture and even color changed, after working the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three holes are made on each side of the stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Devil is in the detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loops are soaked and braided into the sheaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loops in place, stich holes made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes this will hold them in place once dry, no glue, just friction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe punched into the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still working the leather, from time to time, with the antler tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tadddaaaa, three sheaths made.
> The one on left, is without the internal wood sheath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to die…. dye I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a light brown, to add life to the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiles.
> Even I'm a wee worried, since the extremely warm weather makes the leather dry out too fast.
> This can lead to the sheaths getting too small, and then it's all over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last step, is to apply leather fat and wax, this might help to hold some moisture.
> Finally a polish.
> It worked, the sheaths did get a wee tight, but I took a little of my handles thickness and then it was all fine again.
> Also the closure on the back opened a wee, so that was glued together and the disaster was avoided.
> Happy monkey here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So back in my own workshop.
> Notice there's a cardboard box on the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's zoom in…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeps, it's a box, that will now travel back to America.
> I will pray to the Ocean, that it will arrive safe.
> 
> Thank you Dave for making this little blog possible and for putting some magic into life.
> Thank you who reads this, for sharing our joy.
> 
> You can see the knifes here on Daves post about how they were made.
> 
> Hope it can be to some inspiration and to see that SPRAD joy is the biggest joy off all.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> MaFe


Thanks to both of you for sharing this wonderful joint project!


----------



## JoeLyddon

mafe said:


> *Friendship and Knifes travelling the oceans - the SPRAD knifes*
> 
> *Friendship and Knifes travelling the oceans*
> the SPRAD knifes
> 
> Once upon a time there were a man called Dave in the wild wild West, he originally came all the way from *P*oland, Dave imported wonderful laminated carving knife blades from *S*weden and Birch bark from *R*ussia, that came over land and over oceans to his workshop in *A*merica, where he with his bare hands and teeth's created two knifes (not sure if he used his teeth's, but I liked the sound of it). Well once he was finished he jumped on his horsepower and went to the Federal post, where he shipped it pf to *D*enmark. I'm not really sure from there, but either a noisy bird or a ship brought it over the Ocean to Europe, home of the Vikings, that once discovered America, in their beautiful ships. In Denmark it was delivered to an old grumpy Viking, former master builder and a playful set of hands. He cut up a cow (or at least some skin from it), then shaped and made it into sheaths, so the knifes should not go bare or freeze at night (come on MaFe, you are loosing it)... Ok, back on track, once the sheaths were made, MaFe could ware his on one of his many hammock tours into the forests of Denmark and on his way there, he went to deliver the other knife to the Danish postal service, so they could send it back over the ocean, to Dave (who now we are waiting for it to arrive).
> They were both so happy for the story and so they SPRAD (past participle of spread) the word, of how wonderful it is, to be kind to one another, from time to time.
> Big smile.
> (If you did not get it then look at highlighted letters in the text above).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, the SPRAD knifes.
> Fine knifes with laminated Swedish steel, Russian bark handles.
> The one on top is Daves, he like a good grip on his knifes.
> Under is mine, after I reshaped the handle to fit my hand, but keep the shape of Daves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine before reshaping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knifes, knifes and another knife.
> (Last one laminated steel and made by me here in Denamark).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see this is a good fit in my hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my surprise Daves knife is really comfortable too, the bulky handle will make it easy to carve for hours without getting tired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the pack from Dave, I also found some fine wood and a wonderful kind letter.
> Thank you Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the luck, to borrow our LJ buddy Kærlighedsbamsen summerhouse and the first thing I did, when I got there, were to start sketching ideas for the sheaths.
> I had to make a design, that would fit both shapes and that were in Scandinavian tradition, so it would make sense I made them here in Denmark.
> So I decided to go for the traditional back sewn sheath type, with a cone shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting on the porch, looking at the workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, I'm working on several projects at once, when doing leather work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Ty's workshop, leather roll, longbow, meditation stool, pipe tobacco, some of my tools, a mouse trap bucket and finally the wonderful atmosphere Ty has created here. What more can a man wish for?
> (My girlfriend came on and off, to visit).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking out into the garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the top of the sketch you can see the name idea taking form and also sketches of shape, before the final one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, the knifes now good short wooden sheaths.
> This is so I can shape the leather to the right form, since I want that cone shape and this is also a traditional way of making Scandinavian sheaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With pieces of paper, the shape is found and made into a template.
> Just folding it around the knife and adding some for sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to cut.
> Hopefully not a toe…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather cut to shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protecting the blades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaseline are put on the parts than can rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrapped in plastic wrapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather is soaked, so it gets soft and workable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gatherd on the back side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edge marked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing line found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holes for sewing are made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing time.
> The little antler thing, is a tool I made and use to compress the leather, this is a process, where you keep going over the whole sheath, compressing the leather again and again, as it dries, like this you get a sheath, hard as wood (huge work, but well worth it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some classical music, tobacco in the pipe and time fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible not to smile here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daves knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I pulled the shape off, it suits the bulky handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back is cut to desired size and all edges get a tour with the edging tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the knifes are drying, it's time to start working on the belt loops.
> Strips of leather cut.
> Same as the sheaths, so notice how the texture and even color changed, after working the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three holes are made on each side of the stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Devil is in the detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loops are soaked and braided into the sheaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loops in place, stich holes made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes this will hold them in place once dry, no glue, just friction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe punched into the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still working the leather, from time to time, with the antler tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tadddaaaa, three sheaths made.
> The one on left, is without the internal wood sheath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to die…. dye I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a light brown, to add life to the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiles.
> Even I'm a wee worried, since the extremely warm weather makes the leather dry out too fast.
> This can lead to the sheaths getting too small, and then it's all over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last step, is to apply leather fat and wax, this might help to hold some moisture.
> Finally a polish.
> It worked, the sheaths did get a wee tight, but I took a little of my handles thickness and then it was all fine again.
> Also the closure on the back opened a wee, so that was glued together and the disaster was avoided.
> Happy monkey here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So back in my own workshop.
> Notice there's a cardboard box on the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's zoom in…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeps, it's a box, that will now travel back to America.
> I will pray to the Ocean, that it will arrive safe.
> 
> Thank you Dave for making this little blog possible and for putting some magic into life.
> Thank you who reads this, for sharing our joy.
> 
> You can see the knifes here on Daves post about how they were made.
> 
> Hope it can be to some inspiration and to see that SPRAD joy is the biggest joy off all.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> MaFe


*Great Story

Great Work

Great Knives

Thank you!*


----------



## Kelster58

mafe said:


> *Friendship and Knifes travelling the oceans - the SPRAD knifes*
> 
> *Friendship and Knifes travelling the oceans*
> the SPRAD knifes
> 
> Once upon a time there were a man called Dave in the wild wild West, he originally came all the way from *P*oland, Dave imported wonderful laminated carving knife blades from *S*weden and Birch bark from *R*ussia, that came over land and over oceans to his workshop in *A*merica, where he with his bare hands and teeth's created two knifes (not sure if he used his teeth's, but I liked the sound of it). Well once he was finished he jumped on his horsepower and went to the Federal post, where he shipped it pf to *D*enmark. I'm not really sure from there, but either a noisy bird or a ship brought it over the Ocean to Europe, home of the Vikings, that once discovered America, in their beautiful ships. In Denmark it was delivered to an old grumpy Viking, former master builder and a playful set of hands. He cut up a cow (or at least some skin from it), then shaped and made it into sheaths, so the knifes should not go bare or freeze at night (come on MaFe, you are loosing it)... Ok, back on track, once the sheaths were made, MaFe could ware his on one of his many hammock tours into the forests of Denmark and on his way there, he went to deliver the other knife to the Danish postal service, so they could send it back over the ocean, to Dave (who now we are waiting for it to arrive).
> They were both so happy for the story and so they SPRAD (past participle of spread) the word, of how wonderful it is, to be kind to one another, from time to time.
> Big smile.
> (If you did not get it then look at highlighted letters in the text above).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, the SPRAD knifes.
> Fine knifes with laminated Swedish steel, Russian bark handles.
> The one on top is Daves, he like a good grip on his knifes.
> Under is mine, after I reshaped the handle to fit my hand, but keep the shape of Daves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine before reshaping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knifes, knifes and another knife.
> (Last one laminated steel and made by me here in Denamark).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see this is a good fit in my hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my surprise Daves knife is really comfortable too, the bulky handle will make it easy to carve for hours without getting tired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the pack from Dave, I also found some fine wood and a wonderful kind letter.
> Thank you Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the luck, to borrow our LJ buddy Kærlighedsbamsen summerhouse and the first thing I did, when I got there, were to start sketching ideas for the sheaths.
> I had to make a design, that would fit both shapes and that were in Scandinavian tradition, so it would make sense I made them here in Denmark.
> So I decided to go for the traditional back sewn sheath type, with a cone shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting on the porch, looking at the workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, I'm working on several projects at once, when doing leather work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Ty's workshop, leather roll, longbow, meditation stool, pipe tobacco, some of my tools, a mouse trap bucket and finally the wonderful atmosphere Ty has created here. What more can a man wish for?
> (My girlfriend came on and off, to visit).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking out into the garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the top of the sketch you can see the name idea taking form and also sketches of shape, before the final one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, the knifes now good short wooden sheaths.
> This is so I can shape the leather to the right form, since I want that cone shape and this is also a traditional way of making Scandinavian sheaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With pieces of paper, the shape is found and made into a template.
> Just folding it around the knife and adding some for sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to cut.
> Hopefully not a toe…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather cut to shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protecting the blades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaseline are put on the parts than can rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrapped in plastic wrapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather is soaked, so it gets soft and workable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gatherd on the back side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edge marked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing line found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holes for sewing are made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing time.
> The little antler thing, is a tool I made and use to compress the leather, this is a process, where you keep going over the whole sheath, compressing the leather again and again, as it dries, like this you get a sheath, hard as wood (huge work, but well worth it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some classical music, tobacco in the pipe and time fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible not to smile here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daves knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I pulled the shape off, it suits the bulky handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back is cut to desired size and all edges get a tour with the edging tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the knifes are drying, it's time to start working on the belt loops.
> Strips of leather cut.
> Same as the sheaths, so notice how the texture and even color changed, after working the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three holes are made on each side of the stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Devil is in the detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loops are soaked and braided into the sheaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loops in place, stich holes made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes this will hold them in place once dry, no glue, just friction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe punched into the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still working the leather, from time to time, with the antler tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tadddaaaa, three sheaths made.
> The one on left, is without the internal wood sheath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to die…. dye I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a light brown, to add life to the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiles.
> Even I'm a wee worried, since the extremely warm weather makes the leather dry out too fast.
> This can lead to the sheaths getting too small, and then it's all over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last step, is to apply leather fat and wax, this might help to hold some moisture.
> Finally a polish.
> It worked, the sheaths did get a wee tight, but I took a little of my handles thickness and then it was all fine again.
> Also the closure on the back opened a wee, so that was glued together and the disaster was avoided.
> Happy monkey here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So back in my own workshop.
> Notice there's a cardboard box on the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's zoom in…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeps, it's a box, that will now travel back to America.
> I will pray to the Ocean, that it will arrive safe.
> 
> Thank you Dave for making this little blog possible and for putting some magic into life.
> Thank you who reads this, for sharing our joy.
> 
> You can see the knifes here on Daves post about how they were made.
> 
> Hope it can be to some inspiration and to see that SPRAD joy is the biggest joy off all.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> MaFe


WOW, WOW, WOW…..Very Cool !! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DavePolaschek

mafe said:


> *Friendship and Knifes travelling the oceans - the SPRAD knifes*
> 
> *Friendship and Knifes travelling the oceans*
> the SPRAD knifes
> 
> Once upon a time there were a man called Dave in the wild wild West, he originally came all the way from *P*oland, Dave imported wonderful laminated carving knife blades from *S*weden and Birch bark from *R*ussia, that came over land and over oceans to his workshop in *A*merica, where he with his bare hands and teeth's created two knifes (not sure if he used his teeth's, but I liked the sound of it). Well once he was finished he jumped on his horsepower and went to the Federal post, where he shipped it pf to *D*enmark. I'm not really sure from there, but either a noisy bird or a ship brought it over the Ocean to Europe, home of the Vikings, that once discovered America, in their beautiful ships. In Denmark it was delivered to an old grumpy Viking, former master builder and a playful set of hands. He cut up a cow (or at least some skin from it), then shaped and made it into sheaths, so the knifes should not go bare or freeze at night (come on MaFe, you are loosing it)... Ok, back on track, once the sheaths were made, MaFe could ware his on one of his many hammock tours into the forests of Denmark and on his way there, he went to deliver the other knife to the Danish postal service, so they could send it back over the ocean, to Dave (who now we are waiting for it to arrive).
> They were both so happy for the story and so they SPRAD (past participle of spread) the word, of how wonderful it is, to be kind to one another, from time to time.
> Big smile.
> (If you did not get it then look at highlighted letters in the text above).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, the SPRAD knifes.
> Fine knifes with laminated Swedish steel, Russian bark handles.
> The one on top is Daves, he like a good grip on his knifes.
> Under is mine, after I reshaped the handle to fit my hand, but keep the shape of Daves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine before reshaping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knifes, knifes and another knife.
> (Last one laminated steel and made by me here in Denamark).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see this is a good fit in my hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my surprise Daves knife is really comfortable too, the bulky handle will make it easy to carve for hours without getting tired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the pack from Dave, I also found some fine wood and a wonderful kind letter.
> Thank you Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the luck, to borrow our LJ buddy Kærlighedsbamsen summerhouse and the first thing I did, when I got there, were to start sketching ideas for the sheaths.
> I had to make a design, that would fit both shapes and that were in Scandinavian tradition, so it would make sense I made them here in Denmark.
> So I decided to go for the traditional back sewn sheath type, with a cone shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting on the porch, looking at the workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, I'm working on several projects at once, when doing leather work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Ty's workshop, leather roll, longbow, meditation stool, pipe tobacco, some of my tools, a mouse trap bucket and finally the wonderful atmosphere Ty has created here. What more can a man wish for?
> (My girlfriend came on and off, to visit).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking out into the garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the top of the sketch you can see the name idea taking form and also sketches of shape, before the final one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, the knifes now good short wooden sheaths.
> This is so I can shape the leather to the right form, since I want that cone shape and this is also a traditional way of making Scandinavian sheaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With pieces of paper, the shape is found and made into a template.
> Just folding it around the knife and adding some for sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to cut.
> Hopefully not a toe…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather cut to shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protecting the blades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaseline are put on the parts than can rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrapped in plastic wrapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather is soaked, so it gets soft and workable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gatherd on the back side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edge marked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing line found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holes for sewing are made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing time.
> The little antler thing, is a tool I made and use to compress the leather, this is a process, where you keep going over the whole sheath, compressing the leather again and again, as it dries, like this you get a sheath, hard as wood (huge work, but well worth it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some classical music, tobacco in the pipe and time fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible not to smile here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daves knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I pulled the shape off, it suits the bulky handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back is cut to desired size and all edges get a tour with the edging tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the knifes are drying, it's time to start working on the belt loops.
> Strips of leather cut.
> Same as the sheaths, so notice how the texture and even color changed, after working the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three holes are made on each side of the stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Devil is in the detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loops are soaked and braided into the sheaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loops in place, stich holes made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes this will hold them in place once dry, no glue, just friction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe punched into the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still working the leather, from time to time, with the antler tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tadddaaaa, three sheaths made.
> The one on left, is without the internal wood sheath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to die…. dye I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a light brown, to add life to the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiles.
> Even I'm a wee worried, since the extremely warm weather makes the leather dry out too fast.
> This can lead to the sheaths getting too small, and then it's all over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last step, is to apply leather fat and wax, this might help to hold some moisture.
> Finally a polish.
> It worked, the sheaths did get a wee tight, but I took a little of my handles thickness and then it was all fine again.
> Also the closure on the back opened a wee, so that was glued together and the disaster was avoided.
> Happy monkey here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So back in my own workshop.
> Notice there's a cardboard box on the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's zoom in…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeps, it's a box, that will now travel back to America.
> I will pray to the Ocean, that it will arrive safe.
> 
> Thank you Dave for making this little blog possible and for putting some magic into life.
> Thank you who reads this, for sharing our joy.
> 
> You can see the knifes here on Daves post about how they were made.
> 
> Hope it can be to some inspiration and to see that SPRAD joy is the biggest joy off all.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> MaFe


The knife made it back to America, along with a MaFe-made sheath! Thanks again to my new knife-brother!


----------



## MrWolfe

mafe said:


> *Friendship and Knifes travelling the oceans - the SPRAD knifes*
> 
> *Friendship and Knifes travelling the oceans*
> the SPRAD knifes
> 
> Once upon a time there were a man called Dave in the wild wild West, he originally came all the way from *P*oland, Dave imported wonderful laminated carving knife blades from *S*weden and Birch bark from *R*ussia, that came over land and over oceans to his workshop in *A*merica, where he with his bare hands and teeth's created two knifes (not sure if he used his teeth's, but I liked the sound of it). Well once he was finished he jumped on his horsepower and went to the Federal post, where he shipped it pf to *D*enmark. I'm not really sure from there, but either a noisy bird or a ship brought it over the Ocean to Europe, home of the Vikings, that once discovered America, in their beautiful ships. In Denmark it was delivered to an old grumpy Viking, former master builder and a playful set of hands. He cut up a cow (or at least some skin from it), then shaped and made it into sheaths, so the knifes should not go bare or freeze at night (come on MaFe, you are loosing it)... Ok, back on track, once the sheaths were made, MaFe could ware his on one of his many hammock tours into the forests of Denmark and on his way there, he went to deliver the other knife to the Danish postal service, so they could send it back over the ocean, to Dave (who now we are waiting for it to arrive).
> They were both so happy for the story and so they SPRAD (past participle of spread) the word, of how wonderful it is, to be kind to one another, from time to time.
> Big smile.
> (If you did not get it then look at highlighted letters in the text above).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, the SPRAD knifes.
> Fine knifes with laminated Swedish steel, Russian bark handles.
> The one on top is Daves, he like a good grip on his knifes.
> Under is mine, after I reshaped the handle to fit my hand, but keep the shape of Daves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine before reshaping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knifes, knifes and another knife.
> (Last one laminated steel and made by me here in Denamark).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see this is a good fit in my hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my surprise Daves knife is really comfortable too, the bulky handle will make it easy to carve for hours without getting tired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the pack from Dave, I also found some fine wood and a wonderful kind letter.
> Thank you Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the luck, to borrow our LJ buddy Kærlighedsbamsen summerhouse and the first thing I did, when I got there, were to start sketching ideas for the sheaths.
> I had to make a design, that would fit both shapes and that were in Scandinavian tradition, so it would make sense I made them here in Denmark.
> So I decided to go for the traditional back sewn sheath type, with a cone shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting on the porch, looking at the workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, I'm working on several projects at once, when doing leather work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Ty's workshop, leather roll, longbow, meditation stool, pipe tobacco, some of my tools, a mouse trap bucket and finally the wonderful atmosphere Ty has created here. What more can a man wish for?
> (My girlfriend came on and off, to visit).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking out into the garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the top of the sketch you can see the name idea taking form and also sketches of shape, before the final one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, the knifes now good short wooden sheaths.
> This is so I can shape the leather to the right form, since I want that cone shape and this is also a traditional way of making Scandinavian sheaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With pieces of paper, the shape is found and made into a template.
> Just folding it around the knife and adding some for sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to cut.
> Hopefully not a toe…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather cut to shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protecting the blades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaseline are put on the parts than can rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrapped in plastic wrapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather is soaked, so it gets soft and workable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gatherd on the back side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edge marked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing line found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holes for sewing are made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing time.
> The little antler thing, is a tool I made and use to compress the leather, this is a process, where you keep going over the whole sheath, compressing the leather again and again, as it dries, like this you get a sheath, hard as wood (huge work, but well worth it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some classical music, tobacco in the pipe and time fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible not to smile here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daves knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I pulled the shape off, it suits the bulky handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back is cut to desired size and all edges get a tour with the edging tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the knifes are drying, it's time to start working on the belt loops.
> Strips of leather cut.
> Same as the sheaths, so notice how the texture and even color changed, after working the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three holes are made on each side of the stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Devil is in the detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loops are soaked and braided into the sheaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loops in place, stich holes made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes this will hold them in place once dry, no glue, just friction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe punched into the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still working the leather, from time to time, with the antler tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tadddaaaa, three sheaths made.
> The one on left, is without the internal wood sheath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to die…. dye I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a light brown, to add life to the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiles.
> Even I'm a wee worried, since the extremely warm weather makes the leather dry out too fast.
> This can lead to the sheaths getting too small, and then it's all over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last step, is to apply leather fat and wax, this might help to hold some moisture.
> Finally a polish.
> It worked, the sheaths did get a wee tight, but I took a little of my handles thickness and then it was all fine again.
> Also the closure on the back opened a wee, so that was glued together and the disaster was avoided.
> Happy monkey here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So back in my own workshop.
> Notice there's a cardboard box on the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's zoom in…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeps, it's a box, that will now travel back to America.
> I will pray to the Ocean, that it will arrive safe.
> 
> Thank you Dave for making this little blog possible and for putting some magic into life.
> Thank you who reads this, for sharing our joy.
> 
> You can see the knifes here on Daves post about how they were made.
> 
> Hope it can be to some inspiration and to see that SPRAD joy is the biggest joy off all.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> MaFe


I enjoy your posts Mafe. I especially like your creative design process. I need to take some inspiration from you for that. I tend to jump headlong into projects without sketches or planning.

Your pics of your process are also very interesting and informing.
The sheaths are stunning.
Thank you for sharing.
(COOL KNIVES Dave!!!)

Jon in Texas


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Friendship and Knifes travelling the oceans - the SPRAD knifes*
> 
> *Friendship and Knifes travelling the oceans*
> the SPRAD knifes
> 
> Once upon a time there were a man called Dave in the wild wild West, he originally came all the way from *P*oland, Dave imported wonderful laminated carving knife blades from *S*weden and Birch bark from *R*ussia, that came over land and over oceans to his workshop in *A*merica, where he with his bare hands and teeth's created two knifes (not sure if he used his teeth's, but I liked the sound of it). Well once he was finished he jumped on his horsepower and went to the Federal post, where he shipped it pf to *D*enmark. I'm not really sure from there, but either a noisy bird or a ship brought it over the Ocean to Europe, home of the Vikings, that once discovered America, in their beautiful ships. In Denmark it was delivered to an old grumpy Viking, former master builder and a playful set of hands. He cut up a cow (or at least some skin from it), then shaped and made it into sheaths, so the knifes should not go bare or freeze at night (come on MaFe, you are loosing it)... Ok, back on track, once the sheaths were made, MaFe could ware his on one of his many hammock tours into the forests of Denmark and on his way there, he went to deliver the other knife to the Danish postal service, so they could send it back over the ocean, to Dave (who now we are waiting for it to arrive).
> They were both so happy for the story and so they SPRAD (past participle of spread) the word, of how wonderful it is, to be kind to one another, from time to time.
> Big smile.
> (If you did not get it then look at highlighted letters in the text above).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, the SPRAD knifes.
> Fine knifes with laminated Swedish steel, Russian bark handles.
> The one on top is Daves, he like a good grip on his knifes.
> Under is mine, after I reshaped the handle to fit my hand, but keep the shape of Daves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine before reshaping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knifes, knifes and another knife.
> (Last one laminated steel and made by me here in Denamark).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see this is a good fit in my hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my surprise Daves knife is really comfortable too, the bulky handle will make it easy to carve for hours without getting tired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the pack from Dave, I also found some fine wood and a wonderful kind letter.
> Thank you Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the luck, to borrow our LJ buddy Kærlighedsbamsen summerhouse and the first thing I did, when I got there, were to start sketching ideas for the sheaths.
> I had to make a design, that would fit both shapes and that were in Scandinavian tradition, so it would make sense I made them here in Denmark.
> So I decided to go for the traditional back sewn sheath type, with a cone shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting on the porch, looking at the workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, I'm working on several projects at once, when doing leather work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Ty's workshop, leather roll, longbow, meditation stool, pipe tobacco, some of my tools, a mouse trap bucket and finally the wonderful atmosphere Ty has created here. What more can a man wish for?
> (My girlfriend came on and off, to visit).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking out into the garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the top of the sketch you can see the name idea taking form and also sketches of shape, before the final one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, the knifes now good short wooden sheaths.
> This is so I can shape the leather to the right form, since I want that cone shape and this is also a traditional way of making Scandinavian sheaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With pieces of paper, the shape is found and made into a template.
> Just folding it around the knife and adding some for sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to cut.
> Hopefully not a toe…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather cut to shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protecting the blades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaseline are put on the parts than can rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrapped in plastic wrapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather is soaked, so it gets soft and workable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gatherd on the back side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edge marked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing line found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holes for sewing are made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing time.
> The little antler thing, is a tool I made and use to compress the leather, this is a process, where you keep going over the whole sheath, compressing the leather again and again, as it dries, like this you get a sheath, hard as wood (huge work, but well worth it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some classical music, tobacco in the pipe and time fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible not to smile here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daves knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I pulled the shape off, it suits the bulky handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back is cut to desired size and all edges get a tour with the edging tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the knifes are drying, it's time to start working on the belt loops.
> Strips of leather cut.
> Same as the sheaths, so notice how the texture and even color changed, after working the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three holes are made on each side of the stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Devil is in the detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loops are soaked and braided into the sheaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loops in place, stich holes made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes this will hold them in place once dry, no glue, just friction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe punched into the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still working the leather, from time to time, with the antler tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tadddaaaa, three sheaths made.
> The one on left, is without the internal wood sheath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to die…. dye I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a light brown, to add life to the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiles.
> Even I'm a wee worried, since the extremely warm weather makes the leather dry out too fast.
> This can lead to the sheaths getting too small, and then it's all over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last step, is to apply leather fat and wax, this might help to hold some moisture.
> Finally a polish.
> It worked, the sheaths did get a wee tight, but I took a little of my handles thickness and then it was all fine again.
> Also the closure on the back opened a wee, so that was glued together and the disaster was avoided.
> Happy monkey here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So back in my own workshop.
> Notice there's a cardboard box on the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's zoom in…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeps, it's a box, that will now travel back to America.
> I will pray to the Ocean, that it will arrive safe.
> 
> Thank you Dave for making this little blog possible and for putting some magic into life.
> Thank you who reads this, for sharing our joy.
> 
> You can see the knifes here on Daves post about how they were made.
> 
> Hope it can be to some inspiration and to see that SPRAD joy is the biggest joy off all.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> MaFe


I'm so happy to read this.
How wonderful, the knife made it back home.
Was a wee worried, so I'm with a big smile here.
Hope it will bring you plenty of joy, now you can carry it with you.








Denmark at the country side today. ;-)
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## DavePolaschek

mafe said:


> *Friendship and Knifes travelling the oceans - the SPRAD knifes*
> 
> *Friendship and Knifes travelling the oceans*
> the SPRAD knifes
> 
> Once upon a time there were a man called Dave in the wild wild West, he originally came all the way from *P*oland, Dave imported wonderful laminated carving knife blades from *S*weden and Birch bark from *R*ussia, that came over land and over oceans to his workshop in *A*merica, where he with his bare hands and teeth's created two knifes (not sure if he used his teeth's, but I liked the sound of it). Well once he was finished he jumped on his horsepower and went to the Federal post, where he shipped it pf to *D*enmark. I'm not really sure from there, but either a noisy bird or a ship brought it over the Ocean to Europe, home of the Vikings, that once discovered America, in their beautiful ships. In Denmark it was delivered to an old grumpy Viking, former master builder and a playful set of hands. He cut up a cow (or at least some skin from it), then shaped and made it into sheaths, so the knifes should not go bare or freeze at night (come on MaFe, you are loosing it)... Ok, back on track, once the sheaths were made, MaFe could ware his on one of his many hammock tours into the forests of Denmark and on his way there, he went to deliver the other knife to the Danish postal service, so they could send it back over the ocean, to Dave (who now we are waiting for it to arrive).
> They were both so happy for the story and so they SPRAD (past participle of spread) the word, of how wonderful it is, to be kind to one another, from time to time.
> Big smile.
> (If you did not get it then look at highlighted letters in the text above).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, the SPRAD knifes.
> Fine knifes with laminated Swedish steel, Russian bark handles.
> The one on top is Daves, he like a good grip on his knifes.
> Under is mine, after I reshaped the handle to fit my hand, but keep the shape of Daves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine before reshaping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knifes, knifes and another knife.
> (Last one laminated steel and made by me here in Denamark).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see this is a good fit in my hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my surprise Daves knife is really comfortable too, the bulky handle will make it easy to carve for hours without getting tired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the pack from Dave, I also found some fine wood and a wonderful kind letter.
> Thank you Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the luck, to borrow our LJ buddy Kærlighedsbamsen summerhouse and the first thing I did, when I got there, were to start sketching ideas for the sheaths.
> I had to make a design, that would fit both shapes and that were in Scandinavian tradition, so it would make sense I made them here in Denmark.
> So I decided to go for the traditional back sewn sheath type, with a cone shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting on the porch, looking at the workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, I'm working on several projects at once, when doing leather work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Ty's workshop, leather roll, longbow, meditation stool, pipe tobacco, some of my tools, a mouse trap bucket and finally the wonderful atmosphere Ty has created here. What more can a man wish for?
> (My girlfriend came on and off, to visit).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking out into the garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the top of the sketch you can see the name idea taking form and also sketches of shape, before the final one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, the knifes now good short wooden sheaths.
> This is so I can shape the leather to the right form, since I want that cone shape and this is also a traditional way of making Scandinavian sheaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With pieces of paper, the shape is found and made into a template.
> Just folding it around the knife and adding some for sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to cut.
> Hopefully not a toe…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather cut to shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protecting the blades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaseline are put on the parts than can rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrapped in plastic wrapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather is soaked, so it gets soft and workable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gatherd on the back side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edge marked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing line found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holes for sewing are made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing time.
> The little antler thing, is a tool I made and use to compress the leather, this is a process, where you keep going over the whole sheath, compressing the leather again and again, as it dries, like this you get a sheath, hard as wood (huge work, but well worth it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some classical music, tobacco in the pipe and time fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible not to smile here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daves knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I pulled the shape off, it suits the bulky handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back is cut to desired size and all edges get a tour with the edging tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the knifes are drying, it's time to start working on the belt loops.
> Strips of leather cut.
> Same as the sheaths, so notice how the texture and even color changed, after working the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three holes are made on each side of the stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Devil is in the detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loops are soaked and braided into the sheaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loops in place, stich holes made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes this will hold them in place once dry, no glue, just friction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe punched into the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still working the leather, from time to time, with the antler tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tadddaaaa, three sheaths made.
> The one on left, is without the internal wood sheath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to die…. dye I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a light brown, to add life to the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiles.
> Even I'm a wee worried, since the extremely warm weather makes the leather dry out too fast.
> This can lead to the sheaths getting too small, and then it's all over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last step, is to apply leather fat and wax, this might help to hold some moisture.
> Finally a polish.
> It worked, the sheaths did get a wee tight, but I took a little of my handles thickness and then it was all fine again.
> Also the closure on the back opened a wee, so that was glued together and the disaster was avoided.
> Happy monkey here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So back in my own workshop.
> Notice there's a cardboard box on the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's zoom in…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeps, it's a box, that will now travel back to America.
> I will pray to the Ocean, that it will arrive safe.
> 
> Thank you Dave for making this little blog possible and for putting some magic into life.
> Thank you who reads this, for sharing our joy.
> 
> You can see the knifes here on Daves post about how they were made.
> 
> Hope it can be to some inspiration and to see that SPRAD joy is the biggest joy off all.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> MaFe


Thank you again for the sheath and for the wonderful explanation of how it was made. I found the explanation useful in the current knife swap. We reveal projects at the end of this month, and you'll be able to see what I learned from my Viking knife-brother.


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Friendship and Knifes travelling the oceans - the SPRAD knifes*
> 
> *Friendship and Knifes travelling the oceans*
> the SPRAD knifes
> 
> Once upon a time there were a man called Dave in the wild wild West, he originally came all the way from *P*oland, Dave imported wonderful laminated carving knife blades from *S*weden and Birch bark from *R*ussia, that came over land and over oceans to his workshop in *A*merica, where he with his bare hands and teeth's created two knifes (not sure if he used his teeth's, but I liked the sound of it). Well once he was finished he jumped on his horsepower and went to the Federal post, where he shipped it pf to *D*enmark. I'm not really sure from there, but either a noisy bird or a ship brought it over the Ocean to Europe, home of the Vikings, that once discovered America, in their beautiful ships. In Denmark it was delivered to an old grumpy Viking, former master builder and a playful set of hands. He cut up a cow (or at least some skin from it), then shaped and made it into sheaths, so the knifes should not go bare or freeze at night (come on MaFe, you are loosing it)... Ok, back on track, once the sheaths were made, MaFe could ware his on one of his many hammock tours into the forests of Denmark and on his way there, he went to deliver the other knife to the Danish postal service, so they could send it back over the ocean, to Dave (who now we are waiting for it to arrive).
> They were both so happy for the story and so they SPRAD (past participle of spread) the word, of how wonderful it is, to be kind to one another, from time to time.
> Big smile.
> (If you did not get it then look at highlighted letters in the text above).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, the SPRAD knifes.
> Fine knifes with laminated Swedish steel, Russian bark handles.
> The one on top is Daves, he like a good grip on his knifes.
> Under is mine, after I reshaped the handle to fit my hand, but keep the shape of Daves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine before reshaping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knifes, knifes and another knife.
> (Last one laminated steel and made by me here in Denamark).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see this is a good fit in my hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my surprise Daves knife is really comfortable too, the bulky handle will make it easy to carve for hours without getting tired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the pack from Dave, I also found some fine wood and a wonderful kind letter.
> Thank you Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the luck, to borrow our LJ buddy Kærlighedsbamsen summerhouse and the first thing I did, when I got there, were to start sketching ideas for the sheaths.
> I had to make a design, that would fit both shapes and that were in Scandinavian tradition, so it would make sense I made them here in Denmark.
> So I decided to go for the traditional back sewn sheath type, with a cone shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting on the porch, looking at the workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, I'm working on several projects at once, when doing leather work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Ty's workshop, leather roll, longbow, meditation stool, pipe tobacco, some of my tools, a mouse trap bucket and finally the wonderful atmosphere Ty has created here. What more can a man wish for?
> (My girlfriend came on and off, to visit).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking out into the garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the top of the sketch you can see the name idea taking form and also sketches of shape, before the final one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, the knifes now good short wooden sheaths.
> This is so I can shape the leather to the right form, since I want that cone shape and this is also a traditional way of making Scandinavian sheaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With pieces of paper, the shape is found and made into a template.
> Just folding it around the knife and adding some for sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to cut.
> Hopefully not a toe…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather cut to shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protecting the blades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaseline are put on the parts than can rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrapped in plastic wrapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather is soaked, so it gets soft and workable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gatherd on the back side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edge marked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing line found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holes for sewing are made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing time.
> The little antler thing, is a tool I made and use to compress the leather, this is a process, where you keep going over the whole sheath, compressing the leather again and again, as it dries, like this you get a sheath, hard as wood (huge work, but well worth it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some classical music, tobacco in the pipe and time fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible not to smile here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daves knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I pulled the shape off, it suits the bulky handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back is cut to desired size and all edges get a tour with the edging tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the knifes are drying, it's time to start working on the belt loops.
> Strips of leather cut.
> Same as the sheaths, so notice how the texture and even color changed, after working the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three holes are made on each side of the stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Devil is in the detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loops are soaked and braided into the sheaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loops in place, stich holes made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes this will hold them in place once dry, no glue, just friction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe punched into the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still working the leather, from time to time, with the antler tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tadddaaaa, three sheaths made.
> The one on left, is without the internal wood sheath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to die…. dye I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a light brown, to add life to the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiles.
> Even I'm a wee worried, since the extremely warm weather makes the leather dry out too fast.
> This can lead to the sheaths getting too small, and then it's all over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last step, is to apply leather fat and wax, this might help to hold some moisture.
> Finally a polish.
> It worked, the sheaths did get a wee tight, but I took a little of my handles thickness and then it was all fine again.
> Also the closure on the back opened a wee, so that was glued together and the disaster was avoided.
> Happy monkey here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So back in my own workshop.
> Notice there's a cardboard box on the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's zoom in…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeps, it's a box, that will now travel back to America.
> I will pray to the Ocean, that it will arrive safe.
> 
> Thank you Dave for making this little blog possible and for putting some magic into life.
> Thank you who reads this, for sharing our joy.
> 
> You can see the knifes here on Daves post about how they were made.
> 
> Hope it can be to some inspiration and to see that SPRAD joy is the biggest joy off all.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> MaFe


Hi Dave,
Big smile Dave, I actually just thought of you yesterday as I were using my knife at the workshop.
I was kind of sad I did not see there were a knife swap, would have been fun.
Look forward to see what you have made.
Best thoughts to you knife brother.


----------



## DavePolaschek

mafe said:


> *Friendship and Knifes travelling the oceans - the SPRAD knifes*
> 
> *Friendship and Knifes travelling the oceans*
> the SPRAD knifes
> 
> Once upon a time there were a man called Dave in the wild wild West, he originally came all the way from *P*oland, Dave imported wonderful laminated carving knife blades from *S*weden and Birch bark from *R*ussia, that came over land and over oceans to his workshop in *A*merica, where he with his bare hands and teeth's created two knifes (not sure if he used his teeth's, but I liked the sound of it). Well once he was finished he jumped on his horsepower and went to the Federal post, where he shipped it pf to *D*enmark. I'm not really sure from there, but either a noisy bird or a ship brought it over the Ocean to Europe, home of the Vikings, that once discovered America, in their beautiful ships. In Denmark it was delivered to an old grumpy Viking, former master builder and a playful set of hands. He cut up a cow (or at least some skin from it), then shaped and made it into sheaths, so the knifes should not go bare or freeze at night (come on MaFe, you are loosing it)... Ok, back on track, once the sheaths were made, MaFe could ware his on one of his many hammock tours into the forests of Denmark and on his way there, he went to deliver the other knife to the Danish postal service, so they could send it back over the ocean, to Dave (who now we are waiting for it to arrive).
> They were both so happy for the story and so they SPRAD (past participle of spread) the word, of how wonderful it is, to be kind to one another, from time to time.
> Big smile.
> (If you did not get it then look at highlighted letters in the text above).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, the SPRAD knifes.
> Fine knifes with laminated Swedish steel, Russian bark handles.
> The one on top is Daves, he like a good grip on his knifes.
> Under is mine, after I reshaped the handle to fit my hand, but keep the shape of Daves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine before reshaping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knifes, knifes and another knife.
> (Last one laminated steel and made by me here in Denamark).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see this is a good fit in my hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my surprise Daves knife is really comfortable too, the bulky handle will make it easy to carve for hours without getting tired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the pack from Dave, I also found some fine wood and a wonderful kind letter.
> Thank you Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the luck, to borrow our LJ buddy Kærlighedsbamsen summerhouse and the first thing I did, when I got there, were to start sketching ideas for the sheaths.
> I had to make a design, that would fit both shapes and that were in Scandinavian tradition, so it would make sense I made them here in Denmark.
> So I decided to go for the traditional back sewn sheath type, with a cone shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting on the porch, looking at the workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, I'm working on several projects at once, when doing leather work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Ty's workshop, leather roll, longbow, meditation stool, pipe tobacco, some of my tools, a mouse trap bucket and finally the wonderful atmosphere Ty has created here. What more can a man wish for?
> (My girlfriend came on and off, to visit).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking out into the garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the top of the sketch you can see the name idea taking form and also sketches of shape, before the final one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, the knifes now good short wooden sheaths.
> This is so I can shape the leather to the right form, since I want that cone shape and this is also a traditional way of making Scandinavian sheaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With pieces of paper, the shape is found and made into a template.
> Just folding it around the knife and adding some for sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to cut.
> Hopefully not a toe…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather cut to shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protecting the blades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaseline are put on the parts than can rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrapped in plastic wrapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather is soaked, so it gets soft and workable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gatherd on the back side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edge marked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing line found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holes for sewing are made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing time.
> The little antler thing, is a tool I made and use to compress the leather, this is a process, where you keep going over the whole sheath, compressing the leather again and again, as it dries, like this you get a sheath, hard as wood (huge work, but well worth it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some classical music, tobacco in the pipe and time fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible not to smile here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daves knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I pulled the shape off, it suits the bulky handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back is cut to desired size and all edges get a tour with the edging tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the knifes are drying, it's time to start working on the belt loops.
> Strips of leather cut.
> Same as the sheaths, so notice how the texture and even color changed, after working the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three holes are made on each side of the stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Devil is in the detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loops are soaked and braided into the sheaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loops in place, stich holes made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes this will hold them in place once dry, no glue, just friction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe punched into the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still working the leather, from time to time, with the antler tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tadddaaaa, three sheaths made.
> The one on left, is without the internal wood sheath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to die…. dye I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a light brown, to add life to the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiles.
> Even I'm a wee worried, since the extremely warm weather makes the leather dry out too fast.
> This can lead to the sheaths getting too small, and then it's all over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last step, is to apply leather fat and wax, this might help to hold some moisture.
> Finally a polish.
> It worked, the sheaths did get a wee tight, but I took a little of my handles thickness and then it was all fine again.
> Also the closure on the back opened a wee, so that was glued together and the disaster was avoided.
> Happy monkey here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So back in my own workshop.
> Notice there's a cardboard box on the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's zoom in…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeps, it's a box, that will now travel back to America.
> I will pray to the Ocean, that it will arrive safe.
> 
> Thank you Dave for making this little blog possible and for putting some magic into life.
> Thank you who reads this, for sharing our joy.
> 
> You can see the knifes here on Daves post about how they were made.
> 
> Hope it can be to some inspiration and to see that SPRAD joy is the biggest joy off all.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> MaFe


I wrote up the project this morning. Thanks again for being such a great teacher, MaFe!



There is a surprise swap beginning early next year, and Brian says he'll sign up if someone else from Europe does.


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Friendship and Knifes travelling the oceans - the SPRAD knifes*
> 
> *Friendship and Knifes travelling the oceans*
> the SPRAD knifes
> 
> Once upon a time there were a man called Dave in the wild wild West, he originally came all the way from *P*oland, Dave imported wonderful laminated carving knife blades from *S*weden and Birch bark from *R*ussia, that came over land and over oceans to his workshop in *A*merica, where he with his bare hands and teeth's created two knifes (not sure if he used his teeth's, but I liked the sound of it). Well once he was finished he jumped on his horsepower and went to the Federal post, where he shipped it pf to *D*enmark. I'm not really sure from there, but either a noisy bird or a ship brought it over the Ocean to Europe, home of the Vikings, that once discovered America, in their beautiful ships. In Denmark it was delivered to an old grumpy Viking, former master builder and a playful set of hands. He cut up a cow (or at least some skin from it), then shaped and made it into sheaths, so the knifes should not go bare or freeze at night (come on MaFe, you are loosing it)... Ok, back on track, once the sheaths were made, MaFe could ware his on one of his many hammock tours into the forests of Denmark and on his way there, he went to deliver the other knife to the Danish postal service, so they could send it back over the ocean, to Dave (who now we are waiting for it to arrive).
> They were both so happy for the story and so they SPRAD (past participle of spread) the word, of how wonderful it is, to be kind to one another, from time to time.
> Big smile.
> (If you did not get it then look at highlighted letters in the text above).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, the SPRAD knifes.
> Fine knifes with laminated Swedish steel, Russian bark handles.
> The one on top is Daves, he like a good grip on his knifes.
> Under is mine, after I reshaped the handle to fit my hand, but keep the shape of Daves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine before reshaping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knifes, knifes and another knife.
> (Last one laminated steel and made by me here in Denamark).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see this is a good fit in my hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my surprise Daves knife is really comfortable too, the bulky handle will make it easy to carve for hours without getting tired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the pack from Dave, I also found some fine wood and a wonderful kind letter.
> Thank you Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the luck, to borrow our LJ buddy Kærlighedsbamsen summerhouse and the first thing I did, when I got there, were to start sketching ideas for the sheaths.
> I had to make a design, that would fit both shapes and that were in Scandinavian tradition, so it would make sense I made them here in Denmark.
> So I decided to go for the traditional back sewn sheath type, with a cone shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting on the porch, looking at the workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, I'm working on several projects at once, when doing leather work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Ty's workshop, leather roll, longbow, meditation stool, pipe tobacco, some of my tools, a mouse trap bucket and finally the wonderful atmosphere Ty has created here. What more can a man wish for?
> (My girlfriend came on and off, to visit).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking out into the garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the top of the sketch you can see the name idea taking form and also sketches of shape, before the final one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, the knifes now good short wooden sheaths.
> This is so I can shape the leather to the right form, since I want that cone shape and this is also a traditional way of making Scandinavian sheaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With pieces of paper, the shape is found and made into a template.
> Just folding it around the knife and adding some for sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to cut.
> Hopefully not a toe…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather cut to shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protecting the blades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaseline are put on the parts than can rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrapped in plastic wrapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather is soaked, so it gets soft and workable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gatherd on the back side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edge marked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing line found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holes for sewing are made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing time.
> The little antler thing, is a tool I made and use to compress the leather, this is a process, where you keep going over the whole sheath, compressing the leather again and again, as it dries, like this you get a sheath, hard as wood (huge work, but well worth it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some classical music, tobacco in the pipe and time fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible not to smile here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daves knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I pulled the shape off, it suits the bulky handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back is cut to desired size and all edges get a tour with the edging tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the knifes are drying, it's time to start working on the belt loops.
> Strips of leather cut.
> Same as the sheaths, so notice how the texture and even color changed, after working the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three holes are made on each side of the stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Devil is in the detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loops are soaked and braided into the sheaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loops in place, stich holes made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes this will hold them in place once dry, no glue, just friction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe punched into the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still working the leather, from time to time, with the antler tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tadddaaaa, three sheaths made.
> The one on left, is without the internal wood sheath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to die…. dye I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a light brown, to add life to the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiles.
> Even I'm a wee worried, since the extremely warm weather makes the leather dry out too fast.
> This can lead to the sheaths getting too small, and then it's all over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last step, is to apply leather fat and wax, this might help to hold some moisture.
> Finally a polish.
> It worked, the sheaths did get a wee tight, but I took a little of my handles thickness and then it was all fine again.
> Also the closure on the back opened a wee, so that was glued together and the disaster was avoided.
> Happy monkey here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So back in my own workshop.
> Notice there's a cardboard box on the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's zoom in…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeps, it's a box, that will now travel back to America.
> I will pray to the Ocean, that it will arrive safe.
> 
> Thank you Dave for making this little blog possible and for putting some magic into life.
> Thank you who reads this, for sharing our joy.
> 
> You can see the knifes here on Daves post about how they were made.
> 
> Hope it can be to some inspiration and to see that SPRAD joy is the biggest joy off all.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> MaFe


Lovely work.
Thank you Dave, so happy you could use the blog, I always say if just one person gets inspired a blog, it was worth writing it up. Smiles.
Ahhh perhaps I should see if I can join the swap with Brian then.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## DavePolaschek

mafe said:


> *Friendship and Knifes travelling the oceans - the SPRAD knifes*
> 
> *Friendship and Knifes travelling the oceans*
> the SPRAD knifes
> 
> Once upon a time there were a man called Dave in the wild wild West, he originally came all the way from *P*oland, Dave imported wonderful laminated carving knife blades from *S*weden and Birch bark from *R*ussia, that came over land and over oceans to his workshop in *A*merica, where he with his bare hands and teeth's created two knifes (not sure if he used his teeth's, but I liked the sound of it). Well once he was finished he jumped on his horsepower and went to the Federal post, where he shipped it pf to *D*enmark. I'm not really sure from there, but either a noisy bird or a ship brought it over the Ocean to Europe, home of the Vikings, that once discovered America, in their beautiful ships. In Denmark it was delivered to an old grumpy Viking, former master builder and a playful set of hands. He cut up a cow (or at least some skin from it), then shaped and made it into sheaths, so the knifes should not go bare or freeze at night (come on MaFe, you are loosing it)... Ok, back on track, once the sheaths were made, MaFe could ware his on one of his many hammock tours into the forests of Denmark and on his way there, he went to deliver the other knife to the Danish postal service, so they could send it back over the ocean, to Dave (who now we are waiting for it to arrive).
> They were both so happy for the story and so they SPRAD (past participle of spread) the word, of how wonderful it is, to be kind to one another, from time to time.
> Big smile.
> (If you did not get it then look at highlighted letters in the text above).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, the SPRAD knifes.
> Fine knifes with laminated Swedish steel, Russian bark handles.
> The one on top is Daves, he like a good grip on his knifes.
> Under is mine, after I reshaped the handle to fit my hand, but keep the shape of Daves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine before reshaping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knifes, knifes and another knife.
> (Last one laminated steel and made by me here in Denamark).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see this is a good fit in my hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my surprise Daves knife is really comfortable too, the bulky handle will make it easy to carve for hours without getting tired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the pack from Dave, I also found some fine wood and a wonderful kind letter.
> Thank you Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the luck, to borrow our LJ buddy Kærlighedsbamsen summerhouse and the first thing I did, when I got there, were to start sketching ideas for the sheaths.
> I had to make a design, that would fit both shapes and that were in Scandinavian tradition, so it would make sense I made them here in Denmark.
> So I decided to go for the traditional back sewn sheath type, with a cone shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting on the porch, looking at the workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, I'm working on several projects at once, when doing leather work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Ty's workshop, leather roll, longbow, meditation stool, pipe tobacco, some of my tools, a mouse trap bucket and finally the wonderful atmosphere Ty has created here. What more can a man wish for?
> (My girlfriend came on and off, to visit).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking out into the garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the top of the sketch you can see the name idea taking form and also sketches of shape, before the final one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, the knifes now good short wooden sheaths.
> This is so I can shape the leather to the right form, since I want that cone shape and this is also a traditional way of making Scandinavian sheaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With pieces of paper, the shape is found and made into a template.
> Just folding it around the knife and adding some for sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to cut.
> Hopefully not a toe…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather cut to shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protecting the blades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaseline are put on the parts than can rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrapped in plastic wrapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather is soaked, so it gets soft and workable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gatherd on the back side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edge marked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing line found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holes for sewing are made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing time.
> The little antler thing, is a tool I made and use to compress the leather, this is a process, where you keep going over the whole sheath, compressing the leather again and again, as it dries, like this you get a sheath, hard as wood (huge work, but well worth it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some classical music, tobacco in the pipe and time fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible not to smile here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daves knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I pulled the shape off, it suits the bulky handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back is cut to desired size and all edges get a tour with the edging tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the knifes are drying, it's time to start working on the belt loops.
> Strips of leather cut.
> Same as the sheaths, so notice how the texture and even color changed, after working the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three holes are made on each side of the stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Devil is in the detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loops are soaked and braided into the sheaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loops in place, stich holes made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes this will hold them in place once dry, no glue, just friction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe punched into the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still working the leather, from time to time, with the antler tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tadddaaaa, three sheaths made.
> The one on left, is without the internal wood sheath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to die…. dye I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a light brown, to add life to the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiles.
> Even I'm a wee worried, since the extremely warm weather makes the leather dry out too fast.
> This can lead to the sheaths getting too small, and then it's all over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last step, is to apply leather fat and wax, this might help to hold some moisture.
> Finally a polish.
> It worked, the sheaths did get a wee tight, but I took a little of my handles thickness and then it was all fine again.
> Also the closure on the back opened a wee, so that was glued together and the disaster was avoided.
> Happy monkey here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So back in my own workshop.
> Notice there's a cardboard box on the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's zoom in…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeps, it's a box, that will now travel back to America.
> I will pray to the Ocean, that it will arrive safe.
> 
> Thank you Dave for making this little blog possible and for putting some magic into life.
> Thank you who reads this, for sharing our joy.
> 
> You can see the knifes here on Daves post about how they were made.
> 
> Hope it can be to some inspiration and to see that SPRAD joy is the biggest joy off all.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> MaFe


Yes, definitely worth writing up. And I should buy you a beer at some point once it's possible to travel again.

I'm sure I would not be the only one excited to see you join the swap. Perhaps there are others in Europe who would be interested. It would be nice to see a more international swap.


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Friendship and Knifes travelling the oceans - the SPRAD knifes*
> 
> *Friendship and Knifes travelling the oceans*
> the SPRAD knifes
> 
> Once upon a time there were a man called Dave in the wild wild West, he originally came all the way from *P*oland, Dave imported wonderful laminated carving knife blades from *S*weden and Birch bark from *R*ussia, that came over land and over oceans to his workshop in *A*merica, where he with his bare hands and teeth's created two knifes (not sure if he used his teeth's, but I liked the sound of it). Well once he was finished he jumped on his horsepower and went to the Federal post, where he shipped it pf to *D*enmark. I'm not really sure from there, but either a noisy bird or a ship brought it over the Ocean to Europe, home of the Vikings, that once discovered America, in their beautiful ships. In Denmark it was delivered to an old grumpy Viking, former master builder and a playful set of hands. He cut up a cow (or at least some skin from it), then shaped and made it into sheaths, so the knifes should not go bare or freeze at night (come on MaFe, you are loosing it)... Ok, back on track, once the sheaths were made, MaFe could ware his on one of his many hammock tours into the forests of Denmark and on his way there, he went to deliver the other knife to the Danish postal service, so they could send it back over the ocean, to Dave (who now we are waiting for it to arrive).
> They were both so happy for the story and so they SPRAD (past participle of spread) the word, of how wonderful it is, to be kind to one another, from time to time.
> Big smile.
> (If you did not get it then look at highlighted letters in the text above).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, the SPRAD knifes.
> Fine knifes with laminated Swedish steel, Russian bark handles.
> The one on top is Daves, he like a good grip on his knifes.
> Under is mine, after I reshaped the handle to fit my hand, but keep the shape of Daves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine before reshaping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knifes, knifes and another knife.
> (Last one laminated steel and made by me here in Denamark).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see this is a good fit in my hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my surprise Daves knife is really comfortable too, the bulky handle will make it easy to carve for hours without getting tired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the pack from Dave, I also found some fine wood and a wonderful kind letter.
> Thank you Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the luck, to borrow our LJ buddy Kærlighedsbamsen summerhouse and the first thing I did, when I got there, were to start sketching ideas for the sheaths.
> I had to make a design, that would fit both shapes and that were in Scandinavian tradition, so it would make sense I made them here in Denmark.
> So I decided to go for the traditional back sewn sheath type, with a cone shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting on the porch, looking at the workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, I'm working on several projects at once, when doing leather work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Ty's workshop, leather roll, longbow, meditation stool, pipe tobacco, some of my tools, a mouse trap bucket and finally the wonderful atmosphere Ty has created here. What more can a man wish for?
> (My girlfriend came on and off, to visit).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking out into the garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the top of the sketch you can see the name idea taking form and also sketches of shape, before the final one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, the knifes now good short wooden sheaths.
> This is so I can shape the leather to the right form, since I want that cone shape and this is also a traditional way of making Scandinavian sheaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With pieces of paper, the shape is found and made into a template.
> Just folding it around the knife and adding some for sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to cut.
> Hopefully not a toe…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather cut to shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protecting the blades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaseline are put on the parts than can rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrapped in plastic wrapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather is soaked, so it gets soft and workable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gatherd on the back side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edge marked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing line found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holes for sewing are made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing time.
> The little antler thing, is a tool I made and use to compress the leather, this is a process, where you keep going over the whole sheath, compressing the leather again and again, as it dries, like this you get a sheath, hard as wood (huge work, but well worth it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some classical music, tobacco in the pipe and time fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible not to smile here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daves knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I pulled the shape off, it suits the bulky handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back is cut to desired size and all edges get a tour with the edging tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the knifes are drying, it's time to start working on the belt loops.
> Strips of leather cut.
> Same as the sheaths, so notice how the texture and even color changed, after working the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three holes are made on each side of the stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Devil is in the detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loops are soaked and braided into the sheaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loops in place, stich holes made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes this will hold them in place once dry, no glue, just friction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaFe punched into the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still working the leather, from time to time, with the antler tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tadddaaaa, three sheaths made.
> The one on left, is without the internal wood sheath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to die…. dye I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a light brown, to add life to the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiles.
> Even I'm a wee worried, since the extremely warm weather makes the leather dry out too fast.
> This can lead to the sheaths getting too small, and then it's all over…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last step, is to apply leather fat and wax, this might help to hold some moisture.
> Finally a polish.
> It worked, the sheaths did get a wee tight, but I took a little of my handles thickness and then it was all fine again.
> Also the closure on the back opened a wee, so that was glued together and the disaster was avoided.
> Happy monkey here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So back in my own workshop.
> Notice there's a cardboard box on the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's zoom in…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeps, it's a box, that will now travel back to America.
> I will pray to the Ocean, that it will arrive safe.
> 
> Thank you Dave for making this little blog possible and for putting some magic into life.
> Thank you who reads this, for sharing our joy.
> 
> You can see the knifes here on Daves post about how they were made.
> 
> Hope it can be to some inspiration and to see that SPRAD joy is the biggest joy off all.
> 
> *Best thoughts,*
> 
> MaFe


Big smile dear Dave, I would love to share a beer or ten…
Smiles,
Mads


----------



## mafe

*Amazing wood carving*

*Amazing wood carving*
gift from a dear friend

A gift that needed a proper post, in my gift from friend blog series. 
(Don't really know why I did not post it here in the first place).

This summer my dear friend Andy (LJ Brit), were supposed to come and visit me in Copenhagen, we had a plan about spending time in my workshop and take a road trip to my allotment house also, but Covid-19 stopped our plans for now. I'm hoping the vaccines will soon make it possible to travel again, might even be the upcoming summer, if I'm lucky. Smiles.

But Andy had a wee surprise up his sleve… a gift he had planned to bring, but the postman delivered instead.









As everything with Andy, every detail is thought out, so the joy started when unpacking.
My God I laughed.
Then I went to find a screwdriver…









Wohhhhoooooo!!!!
Look at what comes out of the wonderful pack.
Notice how well packed this is?









How can you not love Andy?









And yes he can always make one laugh.









Here you see it, the amazing carving.
I smile each time I look at it and send a thought to Andy and all the hares that are running around on the fields and sometimes even in my garden here.









Look at that level of detail, honestly Andy, I feel sure I could never be that patient, you are not only skilled, but also have an amazing patience and will.









Just wauuuu.









Andy wrote this about the carving:
The Three Hares is an ancient symbol that has been found in old architecture (mainly religious) in England, France, Germany, Italy, Iran, China and nobody really knows where it originated and how it came to appear in such diverse locations. You can Google it if you want to look into the design further. It is basically an optical illusion whereby there are three hares and there are three ears, yet each hare appears to have two ears.









It's hanging in my allotment, over the dinner table, so I have enjoyed it every day this summer.
It was my plan to take it home for the winter, but it felt wrong, it was like it had become a part of the house, so I look forward to see it, once a month in the weekends when I will come there during the winter, to check on the house.









As you can see here Andy, it has become a part of my every day summer life.

Dear Andy, I have said it a few times, but I will like to say it again, I am so touched, that you choose to give me this first carving, I am grateful for every moment you put into it, but even more for your generosity.
A big warm smile, look forward to when we can meet up again.
(I'm a wee jealous on that plane you send me a picture of the other day - what a beauty).

You can read more about the carving and Andys work here on his post: https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/414933

*Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
Mads


----------



## DavePolaschek

mafe said:


> *Amazing wood carving*
> 
> *Amazing wood carving*
> gift from a dear friend
> 
> A gift that needed a proper post, in my gift from friend blog series.
> (Don't really know why I did not post it here in the first place).
> 
> This summer my dear friend Andy (LJ Brit), were supposed to come and visit me in Copenhagen, we had a plan about spending time in my workshop and take a road trip to my allotment house also, but Covid-19 stopped our plans for now. I'm hoping the vaccines will soon make it possible to travel again, might even be the upcoming summer, if I'm lucky. Smiles.
> 
> But Andy had a wee surprise up his sleve… a gift he had planned to bring, but the postman delivered instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As everything with Andy, every detail is thought out, so the joy started when unpacking.
> My God I laughed.
> Then I went to find a screwdriver…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wohhhhoooooo!!!!
> Look at what comes out of the wonderful pack.
> Notice how well packed this is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can you not love Andy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes he can always make one laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you see it, the amazing carving.
> I smile each time I look at it and send a thought to Andy and all the hares that are running around on the fields and sometimes even in my garden here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that level of detail, honestly Andy, I feel sure I could never be that patient, you are not only skilled, but also have an amazing patience and will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wauuuu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy wrote this about the carving:
> The Three Hares is an ancient symbol that has been found in old architecture (mainly religious) in England, France, Germany, Italy, Iran, China and nobody really knows where it originated and how it came to appear in such diverse locations. You can Google it if you want to look into the design further. It is basically an optical illusion whereby there are three hares and there are three ears, yet each hare appears to have two ears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hanging in my allotment, over the dinner table, so I have enjoyed it every day this summer.
> It was my plan to take it home for the winter, but it felt wrong, it was like it had become a part of the house, so I look forward to see it, once a month in the weekends when I will come there during the winter, to check on the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see here Andy, it has become a part of my every day summer life.
> 
> Dear Andy, I have said it a few times, but I will like to say it again, I am so touched, that you choose to give me this first carving, I am grateful for every moment you put into it, but even more for your generosity.
> A big warm smile, look forward to when we can meet up again.
> (I'm a wee jealous on that plane you send me a picture of the other day - what a beauty).
> 
> You can read more about the carving and Andys work here on his post: https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/414933
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


That's a great gift, Mads! I saw Andy's original post about it, but seeing it again through your eyes was as if it was all new again. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jim Jakosh

mafe said:


> *Amazing wood carving*
> 
> *Amazing wood carving*
> gift from a dear friend
> 
> A gift that needed a proper post, in my gift from friend blog series.
> (Don't really know why I did not post it here in the first place).
> 
> This summer my dear friend Andy (LJ Brit), were supposed to come and visit me in Copenhagen, we had a plan about spending time in my workshop and take a road trip to my allotment house also, but Covid-19 stopped our plans for now. I'm hoping the vaccines will soon make it possible to travel again, might even be the upcoming summer, if I'm lucky. Smiles.
> 
> But Andy had a wee surprise up his sleve… a gift he had planned to bring, but the postman delivered instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As everything with Andy, every detail is thought out, so the joy started when unpacking.
> My God I laughed.
> Then I went to find a screwdriver…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wohhhhoooooo!!!!
> Look at what comes out of the wonderful pack.
> Notice how well packed this is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can you not love Andy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes he can always make one laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you see it, the amazing carving.
> I smile each time I look at it and send a thought to Andy and all the hares that are running around on the fields and sometimes even in my garden here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that level of detail, honestly Andy, I feel sure I could never be that patient, you are not only skilled, but also have an amazing patience and will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wauuuu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy wrote this about the carving:
> The Three Hares is an ancient symbol that has been found in old architecture (mainly religious) in England, France, Germany, Italy, Iran, China and nobody really knows where it originated and how it came to appear in such diverse locations. You can Google it if you want to look into the design further. It is basically an optical illusion whereby there are three hares and there are three ears, yet each hare appears to have two ears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hanging in my allotment, over the dinner table, so I have enjoyed it every day this summer.
> It was my plan to take it home for the winter, but it felt wrong, it was like it had become a part of the house, so I look forward to see it, once a month in the weekends when I will come there during the winter, to check on the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see here Andy, it has become a part of my every day summer life.
> 
> Dear Andy, I have said it a few times, but I will like to say it again, I am so touched, that you choose to give me this first carving, I am grateful for every moment you put into it, but even more for your generosity.
> A big warm smile, look forward to when we can meet up again.
> (I'm a wee jealous on that plane you send me a picture of the other day - what a beauty).
> 
> You can read more about the carving and Andys work here on his post: https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/414933
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


WOW, what a great gift. Mads, you are truly appreciated!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers, Jim


----------



## doubleDD

mafe said:


> *Amazing wood carving*
> 
> *Amazing wood carving*
> gift from a dear friend
> 
> A gift that needed a proper post, in my gift from friend blog series.
> (Don't really know why I did not post it here in the first place).
> 
> This summer my dear friend Andy (LJ Brit), were supposed to come and visit me in Copenhagen, we had a plan about spending time in my workshop and take a road trip to my allotment house also, but Covid-19 stopped our plans for now. I'm hoping the vaccines will soon make it possible to travel again, might even be the upcoming summer, if I'm lucky. Smiles.
> 
> But Andy had a wee surprise up his sleve… a gift he had planned to bring, but the postman delivered instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As everything with Andy, every detail is thought out, so the joy started when unpacking.
> My God I laughed.
> Then I went to find a screwdriver…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wohhhhoooooo!!!!
> Look at what comes out of the wonderful pack.
> Notice how well packed this is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can you not love Andy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes he can always make one laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you see it, the amazing carving.
> I smile each time I look at it and send a thought to Andy and all the hares that are running around on the fields and sometimes even in my garden here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that level of detail, honestly Andy, I feel sure I could never be that patient, you are not only skilled, but also have an amazing patience and will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wauuuu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy wrote this about the carving:
> The Three Hares is an ancient symbol that has been found in old architecture (mainly religious) in England, France, Germany, Italy, Iran, China and nobody really knows where it originated and how it came to appear in such diverse locations. You can Google it if you want to look into the design further. It is basically an optical illusion whereby there are three hares and there are three ears, yet each hare appears to have two ears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hanging in my allotment, over the dinner table, so I have enjoyed it every day this summer.
> It was my plan to take it home for the winter, but it felt wrong, it was like it had become a part of the house, so I look forward to see it, once a month in the weekends when I will come there during the winter, to check on the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see here Andy, it has become a part of my every day summer life.
> 
> Dear Andy, I have said it a few times, but I will like to say it again, I am so touched, that you choose to give me this first carving, I am grateful for every moment you put into it, but even more for your generosity.
> A big warm smile, look forward to when we can meet up again.
> (I'm a wee jealous on that plane you send me a picture of the other day - what a beauty).
> 
> You can read more about the carving and Andys work here on his post: https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/414933
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


What a beautiful gift. Fascinated how the 3 hares all appear to have two ears each. The spiritof LJ's lives on. 
Hope you guys get the chance soon to meet up.


----------



## Brit

mafe said:


> *Amazing wood carving*
> 
> *Amazing wood carving*
> gift from a dear friend
> 
> A gift that needed a proper post, in my gift from friend blog series.
> (Don't really know why I did not post it here in the first place).
> 
> This summer my dear friend Andy (LJ Brit), were supposed to come and visit me in Copenhagen, we had a plan about spending time in my workshop and take a road trip to my allotment house also, but Covid-19 stopped our plans for now. I'm hoping the vaccines will soon make it possible to travel again, might even be the upcoming summer, if I'm lucky. Smiles.
> 
> But Andy had a wee surprise up his sleve… a gift he had planned to bring, but the postman delivered instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As everything with Andy, every detail is thought out, so the joy started when unpacking.
> My God I laughed.
> Then I went to find a screwdriver…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wohhhhoooooo!!!!
> Look at what comes out of the wonderful pack.
> Notice how well packed this is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can you not love Andy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes he can always make one laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you see it, the amazing carving.
> I smile each time I look at it and send a thought to Andy and all the hares that are running around on the fields and sometimes even in my garden here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that level of detail, honestly Andy, I feel sure I could never be that patient, you are not only skilled, but also have an amazing patience and will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wauuuu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy wrote this about the carving:
> The Three Hares is an ancient symbol that has been found in old architecture (mainly religious) in England, France, Germany, Italy, Iran, China and nobody really knows where it originated and how it came to appear in such diverse locations. You can Google it if you want to look into the design further. It is basically an optical illusion whereby there are three hares and there are three ears, yet each hare appears to have two ears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hanging in my allotment, over the dinner table, so I have enjoyed it every day this summer.
> It was my plan to take it home for the winter, but it felt wrong, it was like it had become a part of the house, so I look forward to see it, once a month in the weekends when I will come there during the winter, to check on the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see here Andy, it has become a part of my every day summer life.
> 
> Dear Andy, I have said it a few times, but I will like to say it again, I am so touched, that you choose to give me this first carving, I am grateful for every moment you put into it, but even more for your generosity.
> A big warm smile, look forward to when we can meet up again.
> (I'm a wee jealous on that plane you send me a picture of the other day - what a beauty).
> 
> You can read more about the carving and Andys work here on his post: https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/414933
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


You're most welcome Mads. When I get some time I'm going to make another one to hang in my workshop as I like the design also.


----------



## lew

mafe said:


> *Amazing wood carving*
> 
> *Amazing wood carving*
> gift from a dear friend
> 
> A gift that needed a proper post, in my gift from friend blog series.
> (Don't really know why I did not post it here in the first place).
> 
> This summer my dear friend Andy (LJ Brit), were supposed to come and visit me in Copenhagen, we had a plan about spending time in my workshop and take a road trip to my allotment house also, but Covid-19 stopped our plans for now. I'm hoping the vaccines will soon make it possible to travel again, might even be the upcoming summer, if I'm lucky. Smiles.
> 
> But Andy had a wee surprise up his sleve… a gift he had planned to bring, but the postman delivered instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As everything with Andy, every detail is thought out, so the joy started when unpacking.
> My God I laughed.
> Then I went to find a screwdriver…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wohhhhoooooo!!!!
> Look at what comes out of the wonderful pack.
> Notice how well packed this is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can you not love Andy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes he can always make one laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you see it, the amazing carving.
> I smile each time I look at it and send a thought to Andy and all the hares that are running around on the fields and sometimes even in my garden here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that level of detail, honestly Andy, I feel sure I could never be that patient, you are not only skilled, but also have an amazing patience and will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wauuuu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy wrote this about the carving:
> The Three Hares is an ancient symbol that has been found in old architecture (mainly religious) in England, France, Germany, Italy, Iran, China and nobody really knows where it originated and how it came to appear in such diverse locations. You can Google it if you want to look into the design further. It is basically an optical illusion whereby there are three hares and there are three ears, yet each hare appears to have two ears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hanging in my allotment, over the dinner table, so I have enjoyed it every day this summer.
> It was my plan to take it home for the winter, but it felt wrong, it was like it had become a part of the house, so I look forward to see it, once a month in the weekends when I will come there during the winter, to check on the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see here Andy, it has become a part of my every day summer life.
> 
> Dear Andy, I have said it a few times, but I will like to say it again, I am so touched, that you choose to give me this first carving, I am grateful for every moment you put into it, but even more for your generosity.
> A big warm smile, look forward to when we can meet up again.
> (I'm a wee jealous on that plane you send me a picture of the other day - what a beauty).
> 
> You can read more about the carving and Andys work here on his post: https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/414933
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


That looks so wonderful there on the wall! It sure is wonderful to have friends like Andy.

BTW, your pictures are still not displaying in Chrome browser??


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Amazing wood carving*
> 
> *Amazing wood carving*
> gift from a dear friend
> 
> A gift that needed a proper post, in my gift from friend blog series.
> (Don't really know why I did not post it here in the first place).
> 
> This summer my dear friend Andy (LJ Brit), were supposed to come and visit me in Copenhagen, we had a plan about spending time in my workshop and take a road trip to my allotment house also, but Covid-19 stopped our plans for now. I'm hoping the vaccines will soon make it possible to travel again, might even be the upcoming summer, if I'm lucky. Smiles.
> 
> But Andy had a wee surprise up his sleve… a gift he had planned to bring, but the postman delivered instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As everything with Andy, every detail is thought out, so the joy started when unpacking.
> My God I laughed.
> Then I went to find a screwdriver…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wohhhhoooooo!!!!
> Look at what comes out of the wonderful pack.
> Notice how well packed this is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can you not love Andy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes he can always make one laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you see it, the amazing carving.
> I smile each time I look at it and send a thought to Andy and all the hares that are running around on the fields and sometimes even in my garden here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that level of detail, honestly Andy, I feel sure I could never be that patient, you are not only skilled, but also have an amazing patience and will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wauuuu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy wrote this about the carving:
> The Three Hares is an ancient symbol that has been found in old architecture (mainly religious) in England, France, Germany, Italy, Iran, China and nobody really knows where it originated and how it came to appear in such diverse locations. You can Google it if you want to look into the design further. It is basically an optical illusion whereby there are three hares and there are three ears, yet each hare appears to have two ears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hanging in my allotment, over the dinner table, so I have enjoyed it every day this summer.
> It was my plan to take it home for the winter, but it felt wrong, it was like it had become a part of the house, so I look forward to see it, once a month in the weekends when I will come there during the winter, to check on the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see here Andy, it has become a part of my every day summer life.
> 
> Dear Andy, I have said it a few times, but I will like to say it again, I am so touched, that you choose to give me this first carving, I am grateful for every moment you put into it, but even more for your generosity.
> A big warm smile, look forward to when we can meet up again.
> (I'm a wee jealous on that plane you send me a picture of the other day - what a beauty).
> 
> You can read more about the carving and Andys work here on his post: https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/414933
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Cricket writes:
*It sounds browser or mobile related. Are you double-checking the file extensions are not something unusual like what happens sometimes with iPhones?*
I don't have a Iphone and pictures are JPG, so does anyone have a guess what happens?


----------



## mafe

mafe said:


> *Amazing wood carving*
> 
> *Amazing wood carving*
> gift from a dear friend
> 
> A gift that needed a proper post, in my gift from friend blog series.
> (Don't really know why I did not post it here in the first place).
> 
> This summer my dear friend Andy (LJ Brit), were supposed to come and visit me in Copenhagen, we had a plan about spending time in my workshop and take a road trip to my allotment house also, but Covid-19 stopped our plans for now. I'm hoping the vaccines will soon make it possible to travel again, might even be the upcoming summer, if I'm lucky. Smiles.
> 
> But Andy had a wee surprise up his sleve… a gift he had planned to bring, but the postman delivered instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As everything with Andy, every detail is thought out, so the joy started when unpacking.
> My God I laughed.
> Then I went to find a screwdriver…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wohhhhoooooo!!!!
> Look at what comes out of the wonderful pack.
> Notice how well packed this is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can you not love Andy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes he can always make one laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you see it, the amazing carving.
> I smile each time I look at it and send a thought to Andy and all the hares that are running around on the fields and sometimes even in my garden here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that level of detail, honestly Andy, I feel sure I could never be that patient, you are not only skilled, but also have an amazing patience and will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wauuuu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy wrote this about the carving:
> The Three Hares is an ancient symbol that has been found in old architecture (mainly religious) in England, France, Germany, Italy, Iran, China and nobody really knows where it originated and how it came to appear in such diverse locations. You can Google it if you want to look into the design further. It is basically an optical illusion whereby there are three hares and there are three ears, yet each hare appears to have two ears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hanging in my allotment, over the dinner table, so I have enjoyed it every day this summer.
> It was my plan to take it home for the winter, but it felt wrong, it was like it had become a part of the house, so I look forward to see it, once a month in the weekends when I will come there during the winter, to check on the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see here Andy, it has become a part of my every day summer life.
> 
> Dear Andy, I have said it a few times, but I will like to say it again, I am so touched, that you choose to give me this first carving, I am grateful for every moment you put into it, but even more for your generosity.
> A big warm smile, look forward to when we can meet up again.
> (I'm a wee jealous on that plane you send me a picture of the other day - what a beauty).
> 
> You can read more about the carving and Andys work here on his post: https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/414933
> 
> *Best of my thoughts from my heart,*
> Mads


Hi guys,
Dave, I feel it's new each time I look at it. Such a joy. Thanks.
Jim, I feel overly lucky and even spoiled, think Andy are quite a person, to give away this first and amazing caving. 
doubleDD, yes those ears can keep your eyes in focus, every detail there tend to do that to me. Smiles.
Andy, Thank you from my heart, I will love the idea, that we both have one hanging, but I will spare you for me making the other, laugh. It's beautiful. All I can say now is vaccine… Look forward to hang out and perhaps one day come and visit your workshop. Smiles. 
Lew, yes I'm a spoiled man, lucky to have such generous friends, even when I go to the kitchen they are there, thinking of you every time I bake. Big smile.
(Picture problems… I don't understand). What happened to your pictures on the pin blog: https://www.lumberjocks.com/lew/blog/6094 ?
Thank you for the comments, wish you all, all the best,
Mads


----------

